# Breaking: Charleston SC, white male shoots 8 people at Souths oldest black church



## bucs90

WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting

Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.


----------



## bucs90

CNN reporting suspect in custody. FBI is on scene in Charleston.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Crazy shit. I will say that I wish their families comfort and that they rip.


----------



## bucs90

TheOldSchool said:


> Guys clearly he was fearing for his life.  The church was full of thugs.  Hurry let's investigate every single minutia of the lives of the church members to slander them!



No one knows anything yet. Im updating as local news breaks.


----------



## ScienceRocks

TheOldSchool said:


> Guys clearly he was fearing for his life.  The church was full of thugs.  Hurry let's investigate every single minutia of the lives of the church members to slander them!



These are most likely innocent people that didn't do a thing wrong. The killer is the thug and sad to say they come in all races...


----------



## bodecea

TheOldSchool said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys clearly he was fearing for his life.  The church was full of thugs.  Hurry let's investigate every single minutia of the lives of the church members to slander them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are most likely innocent people that didn't do a thing wrong. The killer is the thug and sad to say they come in all races...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it hard faking that Matty?
Click to expand...

Dude.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

TheOldSchool said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys clearly he was fearing for his life.  The church was full of thugs.  Hurry let's investigate every single minutia of the lives of the church members to slander them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are most likely innocent people that didn't do a thing wrong. The killer is the thug and sad to say they come in all races...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it hard faking that Matty?
Click to expand...


You're being a dick.

Prayers


----------



## bucs90

Local media hasnt updated. Cops havent said much of anything.  CNN reported suspect in custody...but no other local news or Charleston PD Twitter is saying that.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

bucs90 said:


> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.


'
There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.


----------



## TheOldSchool

OohPooPahDoo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
Click to expand...

I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.


----------



## bucs90

OohPooPahDoo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
Click to expand...


Thats true. Whites commit a very disproportionately high amount of violent crime compared to their population. Oh....wait...


----------



## bucs90

TheOldSchool said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
Click to expand...


They are. We call em cops. Go get him boys.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

OohPooPahDoo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are all the white leaders? Rush Limbaugh? Sean Hannity? David Duke? Why haven't they condemned this?
Click to expand...


Do any of them show up screaming racism when a black on white crime occurs? If so, you'd have a point, as it stands............


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

bucs90 said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats true. Whites commit a very disproportionately high amount of violent crime compared to their population. Oh....wait...
Click to expand...


Of all the minorities in the U.S., its actually males that commit the disproportionately highest number of crimes.

Are you a male? How about before you start critisizing others, you address the cultural issues in your own community that that lead so many of your kind to kill so many others of your kind.


----------



## blackhawk

There seems to be an above average number of stupid post on this thread.


----------



## TheOldSchool

bucs90 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are. We call em cops. Go get him boys.
Click to expand...

Yeah "cops" = "white people"


----------



## bucs90

Charleston P.D. CharlestonPD on Twitter

CPD says suspect is NOT In custody. As usual...CNN blew it.


----------



## ScienceRocks

OohPooPahDoo said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are all the white leaders? Rush Limbaugh? Sean Hannity? David Duke? Why haven't they condemned this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do any of them show up screaming racism when a black on white crime occurs? If so, you'd have a point, as it stands............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fail to see how you can justify the leaders in the white community failing to address the violence present in the white community.
Click to expand...


Eventhrough it is bad,,,It is 1/5th that of the black community per capita. Certainly, we should address it and work to make it even lower.

Of course, at the same time you won't say shit about black violence.


----------



## blackhawk

TheOldSchool said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be an above average number of stupid post on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd never say that on a thread where a black person committed a crime.
Click to expand...

The race of the suspect does not make the comments here any less stupid.


----------



## bucs90

OohPooPahDoo said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are all the white leaders? Rush Limbaugh? Sean Hannity? David Duke? Why haven't they condemned this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do any of them show up screaming racism when a black on white crime occurs? If so, you'd have a point, as it stands............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fail to see how you can justify the leaders in the white community failing to address the violence present in the white community.
Click to expand...


Whites commit a far smaller % of violent crime relative to their % of the population. Sorry.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Matthew said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> 
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are all the white leaders? Rush Limbaugh? Sean Hannity? David Duke? Why haven't they condemned this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do any of them show up screaming racism when a black on white crime occurs? If so, you'd have a point, as it stands............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fail to see how you can justify the leaders in the white community failing to address the violence present in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eventhrough it is bad,,,It is 1/5th that of the black community per capita. Certainly, we should address it and work to make it even lower.
> 
> Of course, at the same time you won't say shit about black violence.
Click to expand...

Ah there we go.  It's begun.  Tomorrow there will be reports about how this was the black church goers fault, and our stormfront lighters will run amok with it.


----------



## TheOldSchool

blackhawk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be an above average number of stupid post on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd never say that on a thread where a black person committed a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The race of the suspect does not make the comments here any less stupid.
Click to expand...

Great.  I'm glad you feel that way about a white on black crime thread.  Please try to apply it to all other crime threads in the future.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

TheOldSchool said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all the white leaders? Rush Limbaugh? Sean Hannity? David Duke? Why haven't they condemned this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do any of them show up screaming racism when a black on white crime occurs? If so, you'd have a point, as it stands............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fail to see how you can justify the leaders in the white community failing to address the violence present in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eventhrough it is bad,,,It is 1/5th that of the black community per capita. Certainly, we should address it and work to make it even lower.
> 
> Of course, at the same time you won't say shit about black violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah there we go.  It's begun.  Tomorrow there will be reports about how this was the black church goers fault, and our stormfront lighters will run amok with it.
Click to expand...



Matthews quote in NO WAY blamed the black church, so why did you quote it and say "there we go?"

Fucking moron


----------



## blackhawk

TheOldSchool said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be an above average number of stupid post on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd never say that on a thread where a black person committed a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The race of the suspect does not make the comments here any less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great.  I'm glad you feel that way about a white on black crime thread.  Please try to apply it to all other crime threads in the future.
Click to expand...

I always wait for the facts to be presented when talking about a crime on here don't you?


----------



## blackhawk

TheOldSchool said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be an above average number of stupid post on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd never say that on a thread where a black person committed a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The race of the suspect does not make the comments here any less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great.  I'm glad you feel that way about a white on black crime thread.  Please try to apply it to all other crime threads in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always wait for the facts to be presented when talking about a crime on here don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey me too!  That shooter could be perfectly innocent!!!  Let's wait until tomorrow when conservatives go out of their way to justify his actions!
Click to expand...

We can also wait till tomorrow when liberals go out of their way to convict him before there is even a trial. Or will you guys just go ahead and start that tonight?


----------



## blackhawk

I just found the prefect post for this thread.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

blackhawk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd never say that on a thread where a black person committed a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> The race of the suspect does not make the comments here any less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great.  I'm glad you feel that way about a white on black crime thread.  Please try to apply it to all other crime threads in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always wait for the facts to be presented when talking about a crime on here don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey me too!  That shooter could be perfectly innocent!!!  Let's wait until tomorrow when conservatives go out of their way to justify his actions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can also wait till tomorrow when liberals go out of their way to convict him before there is even a trial. Or will you guys just go ahead and start that tonight?
Click to expand...


He's not a LEO, so they MIGHT wait until they see some evidence.


----------



## TheOldSchool

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah there we go.  It's begun.  Tomorrow there will be reports about how this was the black church goers fault, and our stormfront lighters will run amok with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthews quote in NO WAY blamed the black church, so why did you quote it and say "there we go?"
> 
> Fucking moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Matthew hates black people.  Tomorrow, somewhere on the internet or maybe on mainstream media he'll find a story about someone trying to justify the murderer's actions, and he'll agree.  I'll @mention you when I quote his post that proves me right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF he does that, then comment on it, but how about you not lie about what people have ACTUALLY said mmmkay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Either you're feigning stupidity, or you've somehow never see Matty boy post before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Read SLOWLY
> 
> How about instead of commenting on what you THINK he will post tomorrow you actually comment on what he IS posting tonight?
> 
> Or is that too advanced a concept for you?
Click to expand...

I did.  I don't buy it for a second.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Update, 11:32 p.m. EST: The Summerville Journal-Scene reported that, according to police, the suspect identified himself as *Elijah Graham* after calling dispatchers in Charleston. Graham also said that he had planted bombs around the downtown Charleston area that would detonate in 81 minutes.
UPDATED: Eight people shot in attack at historic S. Carolina church whose pastor is a lawmaker

I want peace...here is some more news.


----------



## blackhawk

TheOldSchool said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The race of the suspect does not make the comments here any less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Great.  I'm glad you feel that way about a white on black crime thread.  Please try to apply it to all other crime threads in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always wait for the facts to be presented when talking about a crime on here don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey me too!  That shooter could be perfectly innocent!!!  Let's wait until tomorrow when conservatives go out of their way to justify his actions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can also wait till tomorrow when liberals go out of their way to convict him before there is even a trial. Or will you guys just go ahead and start that tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.  It seems you're laying the foundation for arguing to exonerate him.  Which I fully expect from you fuckers.
Click to expand...

Since we have no facts no evidence and conflicting reports on if a suspect is even in custody at the moment I have no idea how you managed to come to that conclusion. It seems your post are getting dumber the later it gets.


----------



## bucs90

WCSC Police confirm bomb threat at scene of downtown Charleston shooting

Police confirmed possible bombs.


----------



## bucs90

blackhawk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great.  I'm glad you feel that way about a white on black crime thread.  Please try to apply it to all other crime threads in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> I always wait for the facts to be presented when talking about a crime on here don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey me too!  That shooter could be perfectly innocent!!!  Let's wait until tomorrow when conservatives go out of their way to justify his actions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can also wait till tomorrow when liberals go out of their way to convict him before there is even a trial. Or will you guys just go ahead and start that tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.  It seems you're laying the foundation for arguing to exonerate him.  Which I fully expect from you fuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since we have no facts no evidence and conflicting reports on if a suspect is even in custody at the moment I have no idea how you managed to come to that conclusion. It seems your post are getting dumber the later it gets.
Click to expand...


Its 100% confirmed suspect is NOT in custody. It was confirmed a media cameraman was wearing the same clothing as description. ..and he obviously was confirmes not to be the shooter (funny....white man matched description and was detained....but didnt fight or flee or anything. ..was quickly confirmed to be innocent...and went on his way. Huh. Funny how that worked).


----------



## Hossfly

blackhawk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd never say that on a thread where a black person committed a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> The race of the suspect does not make the comments here any less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great.  I'm glad you feel that way about a white on black crime thread.  Please try to apply it to all other crime threads in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always wait for the facts to be presented when talking about a crime on here don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey me too!  That shooter could be perfectly innocent!!!  Let's wait until tomorrow when conservatives go out of their way to justify his actions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can also wait till tomorrow when liberals go out of their way to convict him before there is even a trial. Or will you guys just go ahead and start that tonight?
Click to expand...

He's already been tried and fried according to the unwashed here.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Hossfly said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The race of the suspect does not make the comments here any less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Great.  I'm glad you feel that way about a white on black crime thread.  Please try to apply it to all other crime threads in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always wait for the facts to be presented when talking about a crime on here don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey me too!  That shooter could be perfectly innocent!!!  Let's wait until tomorrow when conservatives go out of their way to justify his actions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can also wait till tomorrow when liberals go out of their way to convict him before there is even a trial. Or will you guys just go ahead and start that tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's already been tried and fried according to the unwashed here.
Click to expand...


You blow away 8 innocent people in a church. Why shouldn't he be tried and fried?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Hossfly said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The race of the suspect does not make the comments here any less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Great.  I'm glad you feel that way about a white on black crime thread.  Please try to apply it to all other crime threads in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always wait for the facts to be presented when talking about a crime on here don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey me too!  That shooter could be perfectly innocent!!!  Let's wait until tomorrow when conservatives go out of their way to justify his actions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can also wait till tomorrow when liberals go out of their way to convict him before there is even a trial. Or will you guys just go ahead and start that tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's already been tried and fried according to the unwashed here.
Click to expand...

Who?  Who tried and fried him?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

TheOldSchool said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBe
> [QUOTE="bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey me too!  That shooter could be perfectly innocent!!!  Let's wait until tomorrow when conservatives go out of their way to justify his actions!
> 
> 
> 
> We can also wait till tomorrow when liberals go out of their way to convict him before there is even a trial. Or will you guys just go ahead and start that tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know.  It seems you're laying the foundation for arguing to exonerate him.  Which I fully expect from you fuckers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since we have no facts no evidence and conflicting reports on if a suspect is even in custody at the moment I have no idea how you managed to come to that conclusion. It seems your post are getting dumber the later it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its 100% confirmed suspect is NOT in custody. It was confirmed a media cameraman was wearing the same clothing as description. ..and he obviously was confirmes not to be the shooter (funny....white man matched description and was detained....but didnt fight or flee or anything. ..was quickly confirmed to be innocent...and went on his way. Huh. Funny how that worked).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting how it's unraveling how I predicted.
Click to expand...


By unraveling, you mean they didn't keep the wrong man in custody?


----------



## TheOldSchool

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> BIg deal, TheOldSchool is so progressive that he has already found every white guy in the US guilty of SOMEONE'S murder.


No I've just found THIS white guy INNOCENT!  

Have you noticed how the thread is slowly angling itself towards exonerating the shooter?


----------



## bucs90

The Post and Courier Charleston SC News Sports Entertainment

9 shot. Multiple fatalities.  Possible bombs all over downtown. Suspect is apparently calling 911 taunting cops. Calller could be a prank imposter obviously.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

TheOldSchool said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIg deal, TheOldSchool is so progressive that he has already found every white guy in the US guilty of SOMEONE'S murder.
> 
> 
> 
> No I've just found THIS white guy INNOCENT!
> 
> Have you noticed how the thread is slowly angling itself towards exonerating the shooter?
Click to expand...


Who WHO has said the shooter should be exonerated?

Oh, that's right, no one has.

Even the racist moron Matthew who suggests that blacks should be segregated to Mississippi has said the guy should be tried and fried.


----------



## bucs90

TheOldSchool said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIg deal, TheOldSchool is so progressive that he has already found every white guy in the US guilty of SOMEONE'S murder.
> 
> 
> 
> No I've just found THIS white guy INNOCENT!
> 
> Have you noticed how the thread is slowly angling itself towards exonerating the shooter?
Click to expand...


Exonerating? I hope he saves tax payers money and tries to attack the SWAT team. They'll have the trial in 1 second and for the cost of a single 5.56 caliber bullet.


----------



## ScienceRocks

TheOldSchool said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIg deal, TheOldSchool is so progressive that he has already found every white guy in the US guilty of SOMEONE'S murder.
> 
> 
> 
> No I've just found THIS white guy INNOCENT!
> 
> Have you noticed how the thread is slowly angling itself towards exonerating the shooter?
Click to expand...


If he is found guilty = I hope he gets the chair. And I am pretty sure he will be found guilty.


----------



## Hossfly

TheOldSchool said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great.  I'm glad you feel that way about a white on black crime thread.  Please try to apply it to all other crime threads in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> I always wait for the facts to be presented when talking about a crime on here don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey me too!  That shooter could be perfectly innocent!!!  Let's wait until tomorrow when conservatives go out of their way to justify his actions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can also wait till tomorrow when liberals go out of their way to convict him before there is even a trial. Or will you guys just go ahead and start that tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's already been tried and fried according to the unwashed here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who?  Who tried and fried him?
Click to expand...

All the shit house lawyers here. Their guesses and pronouncements are the gospel truth. I sure as hell haven't made any.


----------



## bucs90

TheOldSchool said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBe
> [QUOTE="bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  It seems you're laying the foundation for arguing to exonerate him.  Which I fully expect from you fuckers.
> 
> 
> 
> Since we have no facts no evidence and conflicting reports on if a suspect is even in custody at the moment I have no idea how you managed to come to that conclusion. It seems your post are getting dumber the later it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its 100% confirmed suspect is NOT in custody. It was confirmed a media cameraman was wearing the same clothing as description. ..and he obviously was confirmes not to be the shooter (funny....white man matched description and was detained....but didnt fight or flee or anything. ..was quickly confirmed to be innocent...and went on his way. Huh. Funny how that worked).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting how it's unraveling how I predicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By unraveling, you mean they didn't keep the wrong man in custody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't wait for Bucs and Matty to swoop in to claim victory against the black heathens.
Click to expand...


Pretty disgusting you'd think that. This shooter is every bit the scum an ISIS member is and should be dealt with in the same fashion. I hope he attacks the SWAT MRAP. Save fax payers 60 years worth of confinement money.


----------



## Hossfly

Matthew said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great.  I'm glad you feel that way about a white on black crime thread.  Please try to apply it to all other crime threads in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> I always wait for the facts to be presented when talking about a crime on here don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey me too!  That shooter could be perfectly innocent!!!  Let's wait until tomorrow when conservatives go out of their way to justify his actions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can also wait till tomorrow when liberals go out of their way to convict him before there is even a trial. Or will you guys just go ahead and start that tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's already been tried and fried according to the unwashed here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You blow away 8 innocent people in a church. Why shouldn't he be tried and fried?
Click to expand...

He should be but not by you vigilantes, capice?


----------



## depotoo

How horrific!  May they rip, and prayers to family and friends.  

I understand a senator is part of the congregation there.


----------



## Political Junky

It's a historic church, the oldest of its kind in the South.


----------



## westwall

A true tragedy.  It's a beautiful church and the people there are wonderful.  (I am now putting on my Moderator Hat)

*ADDRESS THE OP FOLKS.  TROLLING WILL NOT BE TOLERATED!*


----------



## Godboy

Police, 

Do us all a favor and put a bullet in his face.


----------



## TemplarKormac

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Because I don't pretend whites aren't racist?



No, you simply have no reverence for the dead. Already people like you are using them to push your radicalized racial agenda. You and people like you who do things like this are disgusting, revolting.


----------



## ScienceRocks

OohPooPahDoo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have a serious disregard for the dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I don't pretend whites aren't racist?
Click to expand...


Its natural to be for your own kind. Same could be said about your people...Either way, This was wrong and I hope these people get justice.


----------



## TemplarKormac

If it was racism, okay, then let the full weight of justice fall on him with no mercy. In fact, it wouldn't be wrong if he somehow died in a firefight. Either way let justice be done.


----------



## Stephanie

You think we'd have this SCREAMING headline about the persons skin color if the shooter had been an Asian, Indian, Oriental, etc etc?

Here we go again folks. and next they will have them a RIGHTWING extremist, racist bigot,  who is anti-government, read Sarah Palin's facebook and  hated Obama.  so they went out and shot up a church that had black people in it


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

TemplarKormac said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't pretend whites aren't racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you simply have no reverence for the dead. Already people like you are using the them to push your radicalized racial agenda. You and people like you who do things like this are disgusting, revolting.
Click to expand...



So its "radical" to suggest racism may have had something to do with a white man shooting up a black church?

Seriously?


----------



## TemplarKormac

OohPooPahDoo said:


> So its "radical" to suggest racism may have had something to do with a white man shooting up a black church?



No, people like you are prone to presupposition, prejudgement. You have a well defined pattern of doing so, you know, like Ferguson or Trayvon Martin, for example. 

Like I said, if it is racism, then it is. But don't presume to use those who died to push the "those gun toting southern republicans are racist!" argument. Fuck off.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

TemplarKormac said:


> If it was racism, okay, then let the full weight of justice fall on him with no mercy. In fact, it wouldn't be wrong if he somehow died in a firefight. Either way let justice be done.



Wait, didn't you just say it was "radical" to suggest it was racism, and that it is not reverent of the dead to do so?

WTF bro? Stay in one place.


----------



## guno

Hopefully they take him alive , interesting to see if he was pumped up by the right wing talking heads


----------



## TemplarKormac

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Wait, didn't you just say it was "radical" to suggest it was racism, and that it is not reverent of the dead to do so?



No, you simply like to read what you want to read. It's radical to leap to judgement before the cause has been fully determined. We all know what it might be, but I will wait for the authorities to make that conclusion.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

TemplarKormac said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So its "radical" to suggest racism may have had something to do with a white man shooting up a black church?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, people like you are prone to presupposition, prejudgement.
Click to expand...


Sorry, wouldn't want to be prejudiced against a guy who just killed a bunch of people. That would be disrespectful of his victims, right? Man you've got some seriously twisted logic going on here.



> You have a well defined pattern of doing so, you know, like Ferguson or Trayvon Martin, for example.



Huh? 



> Like I said, if it is racism, then it is. But don't presume to use those who died to push the "those gun toting southern republicans are racist!" argument. Fuck off.




When did I say gun toting southern Republicans are racist? Damn near ALL Republicans are racist. Case in point - a white guy shoots up a church full of black people, and anyone who suggests racism was involved is being disrespectful of the dead and "pre-judging" the white guy who just killed them.


----------



## TemplarKormac

bucs90 said:


> CNN reporting suspect in custody. FBI is on scene in Charleston.



 FYI if it hasn't already been mentioned, the shooter is still at large.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

TemplarKormac said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, didn't you just say it was "radical" to suggest it was racism, and that it is not reverent of the dead to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you simply like to read what you want to read. It's radical to leap to judgement before the cause has been fully determined. We all know what it might be, but I will wait for the authorities to make that conclusion.
Click to expand...


Ahh.

So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.

Got it.

I had no idea you loved government so much.


----------



## TemplarKormac

OohPooPahDoo said:


> Sorry, wouldn't want to be prejudiced against a guy who just killed a bunch of people.



What? I know where your argument leads. You will use it to damn everyone in the south, every Republican, and every white person. What kind of fool do you take me for?



OohPooPahDoo said:


> ALL Republicans are racist. Case in point



See? You are too entirely predictable.


----------



## TemplarKormac

OohPooPahDoo said:


> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.



It is disrespectful TO the dead. Don't misquote me. You are using their deaths to push a racial agenda. You just proved it in your previous posts. My gosh man, do you ever read what you post?


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

TemplarKormac said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is disrespectful TO the dead. Don't misquote me. You are using their deaths to push a racial agenda. You just proved it in your previous posts. My gosh man, do you ever read what you post?
Click to expand...


Ahh. OK. Its disrespectful TO the dead to suggest it was racism, unless the cops give the go ahead.


Got it. Also, sorry I prejudged a mass murderer. He was prolly just having a bad day from not being able to get a job because of his whiteness.


----------



## NoNukes

bucs90 said:


> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.


America needs more guns. had the pastor been packin, this would not have happened. Americans are not even safe from the gun epidemic in church.


----------



## NoNukes

TheOldSchool said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all the white leaders? Rush Limbaugh? Sean Hannity? David Duke? Why haven't they condemned this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do any of them show up screaming racism when a black on white crime occurs? If so, you'd have a point, as it stands............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fail to see how you can justify the leaders in the white community failing to address the violence present in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eventhrough it is bad,,,It is 1/5th that of the black community per capita. Certainly, we should address it and work to make it even lower.
> 
> Of course, at the same time you won't say shit about black violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah there we go.  It's begun.  Tomorrow there will be reports about how this was the black church goers fault, and our stormfront lighters will run amok with it.
Click to expand...

They will be trying to paint the shooter as a liberal.


----------



## westwall

NoNukes said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all the white leaders? Rush Limbaugh? Sean Hannity? David Duke? Why haven't they condemned this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of them show up screaming racism when a black on white crime occurs? If so, you'd have a point, as it stands............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fail to see how you can justify the leaders in the white community failing to address the violence present in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eventhrough it is bad,,,It is 1/5th that of the black community per capita. Certainly, we should address it and work to make it even lower.
> 
> Of course, at the same time you won't say shit about black violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah there we go.  It's begun.  Tomorrow there will be reports about how this was the black church goers fault, and our stormfront lighters will run amok with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will be trying to paint the shooter as a liberal.
Click to expand...







Progressives have tried to portray every shooter for the past ten years as a right wing teaper extremist.  So far, all the shooters have been progressives.  Eventually you'll get it right.  Law of averages and all.  However, in this case we don't know yet.  Odds are it is indeed some sick racist asshole who did the deed.  And yes, were one of the folks armed in the church the asshole wouldn't have killed as many.


----------



## ScienceRocks

OohPooPahDoo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't pretend whites aren't racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you simply have no reverence for the dead. Already people like you are using the them to push your radicalized racial agenda. You and people like you who do things like this are disgusting, revolting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So its "radical" to suggest racism may have had something to do with a white man shooting up a black church?
> 
> Seriously?
Click to expand...


I find you racist for thinking all whites are racist just because we're white. Time to admit that all people have their own racist.


----------



## NoNukes

westwall said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of them show up screaming racism when a black on white crime occurs? If so, you'd have a point, as it stands............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see how you can justify the leaders in the white community failing to address the violence present in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eventhrough it is bad,,,It is 1/5th that of the black community per capita. Certainly, we should address it and work to make it even lower.
> 
> Of course, at the same time you won't say shit about black violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah there we go.  It's begun.  Tomorrow there will be reports about how this was the black church goers fault, and our stormfront lighters will run amok with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will be trying to paint the shooter as a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives have tried to portray every shooter for the past ten years as a right wing teaper extremist.  So far, all the shooters have been progressives.  Eventually you'll get it right.  Law of averages and all.  However, in this case we don't know yet.  Odds are it is indeed some sick racist asshole who did the deed.  And yes, were one of the folks armed in the church the asshole wouldn't have killed as many.
Click to expand...

So far all what shooters have been progressives? All murderers? Kind of a broad brush there, especially for you.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

TheOldSchool said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
Click to expand...

What's the white community? You mean white segregationists? Yeah, they would be problematic in their existence.


----------



## westwall

NoNukes said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see how you can justify the leaders in the white community failing to address the violence present in the white community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eventhrough it is bad,,,It is 1/5th that of the black community per capita. Certainly, we should address it and work to make it even lower.
> 
> Of course, at the same time you won't say shit about black violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah there we go.  It's begun.  Tomorrow there will be reports about how this was the black church goers fault, and our stormfront lighters will run amok with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will be trying to paint the shooter as a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives have tried to portray every shooter for the past ten years as a right wing teaper extremist.  So far, all the shooters have been progressives.  Eventually you'll get it right.  Law of averages and all.  However, in this case we don't know yet.  Odds are it is indeed some sick racist asshole who did the deed.  And yes, were one of the folks armed in the church the asshole wouldn't have killed as many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far all what shooters have been progressives? All murderers? Kind of a broad brush there, especially for you.
Click to expand...





Every major shooting that has been reported was perpetrated by a progressive.  Gabby Giffords, the three muslim students killed over a parking spot, the movie theatre shooting, all of them perpetrated by violent extremists......who just happened to be progressives.  Hell, members of the Southern Poverty Law Center (a well known progressive group) have murdered more people in the last three years then the Klan has in the last 20.


----------



## guno

It has now been classified as a hate crime


----------



## theHawk

Finally the wet dream of the progressive racists has come true!  An evil white man killing blacks.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Why is it a hate crime when perpetrated by a white but when Muslims do it it's workplace violence or man-made disasters?


----------



## TemplarKormac

NoNukes said:


> So far all what shooters have been progressives? All murderers? Kind of a broad brush there, especially for you.



The shooter is a shooter. He is a murderer, what party he espouses to is irrelevant, whether he belonged to the NRA or not is irrelevant. He killed 9 people and deserves to meet the same fate.

(I can't help but notice that people who have painted the cops as racist in relation to Ferguson and et cetera, are now rooting for them to apprehend the fugitive...wait what now?)


----------



## candycorn

Have you guys figured out yet how to blame the victim and exonerate the shooter?  While you are there make sure Obama is blamed.


----------



## Stephanie

TheOldSchool said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIg deal, TheOldSchool is so progressive that he has already found every white guy in the US guilty of SOMEONE'S murder.
> 
> 
> 
> No I've just found THIS white guy INNOCENT!
> 
> Have you noticed how the thread is slowly angling itself towards exonerating the shooter?
Click to expand...


man you people are sick. exonerating huh. just like the post above yours
the more drama you can drum up the more HATE you can


----------



## hjmick

I guess it really is too much to expect reasoned discussion about events such as these around here.

Pathetic...







Nine dead at a prayer meeting, including the pastor who was also a state senator. This is a damn tragedy. Wonderful people attend that church, I just hope no one I know was hurt.

With any luck at all, the shooter will take his own life sparing the state the expense of a trial.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Absolute despicable act.
We'll have to wait until all the facts are gathered, but at this point in addition to charges of a hate crime, terrorism charges should also be considered.


----------



## JoeB131

Two predictions. 

1) We are going to find out that the shooter was batshit crazy, and everyone in his life knew it. 

2) We are going to find out that he was able to get a gun as easily as a pack of cigarettes.


----------



## JimH52

My thoughts and prayers go out to the families and friends of the victims.  There is no defense of such a mindless and violent act.  Killing someone while they are praying or worshipping is beyond wrong.  God Bless those who have suffered.


----------



## JimH52

blackhawk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd never say that on a thread where a black person committed a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> The race of the suspect does not make the comments here any less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great.  I'm glad you feel that way about a white on black crime thread.  Please try to apply it to all other crime threads in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always wait for the facts to be presented when talking about a crime on here don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey me too!  That shooter could be perfectly innocent!!!  Let's wait until tomorrow when conservatives go out of their way to justify his actions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can also wait till tomorrow when liberals go out of their way to convict him before there is even a trial. Or will you guys just go ahead and start that tonight?
Click to expand...


Or maybe the police will save us thousands of tax payers dollars and take this nut out....


----------



## JimH52

TheOldSchool said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> BIg deal, TheOldSchool is so progressive that he has already found every white guy in the US guilty of SOMEONE'S murder.
> 
> 
> 
> No I've just found THIS white guy INNOCENT!
> 
> Have you noticed how the thread is slowly angling itself towards exonerating the shooter?
Click to expand...


No....but if anyone on this board even comes close to defending the shooter or this heinous act, they need some serious help with mental and emotional issues.


----------



## Stephanie

Unfortunately, we know where this is headed. We can see it just in this thread. I've read Al Sharpton is on his way down

Just horrible


----------



## alanbmx123

No mention of the gun type....  Must not be a semi automatic handgun or AR type, not fitting the narrative.....  Just an observation, seems to be the first thing reported on.  Just straight forward news story. Hope they catch the little punk so he can rot in a cell for the next 50 years or so.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

bucs90 said:


> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.




bucs90 

Good thread, thanks for posting it.

I made an adjunct thread to yours, just to get beaucoup links and screenshots out there - easier for people to find.

Media Coverage of the June 17th Charleston shooting reference thread US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

I hope the cops catch the perp sooner than later.


----------



## Statistikhengst

blackhawk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be an above average number of stupid post on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd never say that on a thread where a black person committed a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The race of the suspect does not make the comments here any less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great.  I'm glad you feel that way about a white on black crime thread.  Please try to apply it to all other crime threads in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always wait for the facts to be presented when talking about a crime on here don't you?
Click to expand...


*Well, the first and only truly immutable fact is that this kind of crime should never happen, anytime, anywhere, with any group of people at all.*

Murdering people in the middle of worshipping is as low as a person can go. There is, imo, no lower point than this.

I feel this way when Jews get murdered while worshipping in a Synagogue, or the Sikhs who were murdered in a Temple somewhere in the Snowbelt last year (Wisconsin? Minnesota?), or Christians in a Church and yes, Muslims in a Mosque.

Some things in life should be instinctively completely off limits, and this is one of them.


----------



## mudwhistle

bucs90 said:


> CNN reporting suspect in custody. FBI is on scene in Charleston.


CNN is full of shit.


----------



## mudwhistle

TheOldSchool said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
Click to expand...

Explain. Does the black community have to think long and hard about every act of violence one black asshole commits??????


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

OohPooPahDoo said:


> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.



Duh.  There are also serious cultural problems in the black community

In my opinion, they are currently far more serious than the former.


----------



## Statistikhengst

bucs90 said:


> The Post and Courier Charleston SC News Sports Entertainment
> 
> 9 shot. Multiple fatalities.  Possible bombs all over downtown. Suspect is apparently calling 911 taunting cops. Calller could be a prank imposter obviously.



Yes.

Especially since the name "Elijah Graham" is the name of a SC cop who was brought up on murder charges a while back.


----------



## mudwhistle

JimH52 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The race of the suspect does not make the comments here any less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Great.  I'm glad you feel that way about a white on black crime thread.  Please try to apply it to all other crime threads in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always wait for the facts to be presented when talking about a crime on here don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey me too!  That shooter could be perfectly innocent!!!  Let's wait until tomorrow when conservatives go out of their way to justify his actions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can also wait till tomorrow when liberals go out of their way to convict him before there is even a trial. Or will you guys just go ahead and start that tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe the police will save us thousands of tax payers dollars and take this nut out....
Click to expand...

Or the media covers this so much that it creates copycats all over the country. 

I think that's what they want. 

All of these blacks showing their asses in Ferguson and Baltimore.....I'm surprised it took this long for some nutcase to waste a bunch of innocent blacks somewhere.


----------



## skookerasbil

alanbmx123 said:


> No mention of the gun type....  Must not be a semi automatic handgun or AR type, not fitting the narrative.....  Just an observation, seems to be the first thing reported on.  Just straight forward news story. Hope they catch the little punk so he can rot in a cell for the next 50 years or so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Exactly what I was thinking...........the media must be bumming!!


Still........the gun grabber k00ks will be all over this


----------



## skookerasbil

candycorn said:


> Have you guys figured out yet how to blame the victim and exonerate the shooter?  While you are there make sure Obama is blamed.





Oh Gawd.........sweetie, you're going to be stuck in the bubble forever!!


----------



## mudwhistle

Statistikhengst said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be an above average number of stupid post on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd never say that on a thread where a black person committed a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The race of the suspect does not make the comments here any less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great.  I'm glad you feel that way about a white on black crime thread.  Please try to apply it to all other crime threads in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always wait for the facts to be presented when talking about a crime on here don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well, the first and only truly immutable fact is that this kind of crime should never happen, anytime, anywhere, with any group of people at all.*
> 
> Murdering people in the middle of worshipping is as low as a person can go. There is, imo, no lower point than this.
> 
> I feel this way when Jews get murdered while worshipping in a Synagogue, or the Sikhs who were murdered in a Temple somewhere in the Snowbelt last year (Wisconsin? Minnesota?), or Christians in a Church and yes, Muslims in a Mosque.
> 
> Some things in life should be instinctively completely off limits, and this is one of them.
Click to expand...

Happens every day in the Middle-East. Has been for over a decade. Christians murdered by Muslims. That's what ISIS is doing right now.

Not a peep out of you because of it.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> You think we'd have this SCREAMING headline about the persons skin color if the shooter had been an Asian, Indian, Oriental, etc etc?
> 
> Here we go again folks. and next they will have them a RIGHTWING extremist, racist bigot,  who is anti-government, read Sarah Palin's facebook and  hated Obama.  so they went out and shot up a church that had black people in it



Hey, Staph Infection, instead of bitching about other people, why don't you fucking grow up and stick to the facts?

*A young white man, age 21 or 22, goes into a a black church during Wednesday Evening church services and brutally shoots 9 people dead. He then calls the police while on the run and taunts them and claims that he also has a bomb in the vicinity.*

Sounds like a nasty, nasty, evil perp to me. I hope the cops get him and they get him quickly.

Or do you support him having murdered 9 completely innocent people in cold blood? Is that your position?

Stephanie, do you even have a heart?  A soul? A conscience?

Or is your ideology the only thing that is important to you?

Damn, you are one thoroughly disgusting troll.


----------



## skookerasbil

JoeB131 said:


> Two predictions.
> 
> 1) We are going to find out that the shooter was batshit crazy, and everyone in his life knew it.
> 
> 2) We are going to find out that he was able to get a gun as easily as a pack of cigarettes.





Told you the gun grabber nuts would have some silly-ass thing to say!!!


----------



## Hugo Furst

bucs90 said:


> Charleston P.D. CharlestonPD on Twitter
> 
> CPD says suspect is NOT In custody. As usual...CNN blew it.



The guy they took in fit the description, but no proof he was the perp.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

mudwhistle said:


> Explain. Does the black community have to think long and hard about every act of violence one black asshole commits??????



That would be a good idea, actually.  Thanks in large part to the race goading of the Democrats and the sheer number of incidents, each incident now paints the entire community, and "Black Fatigue" is settling in across the country at an astounding pace.  That will only hurt the black community and could ultimately result in the undoing of sixty years of progress in relations.

The Democrat's racial politics are intentional, of course.  They thrive on chaos.


----------



## Statistikhengst

OohPooPahDoo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, didn't you just say it was "radical" to suggest it was racism, and that it is not reverent of the dead to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you simply like to read what you want to read. It's radical to leap to judgement before the cause has been fully determined. We all know what it might be, but I will wait for the authorities to make that conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> I had no idea you loved government so much.
Click to expand...


The police chief of Charleston, who is white and who gave a very good, professional announcement shortly after the crime, has already pronounced this as a hate crime. That automatically means that racism was involved.

End of story.


----------



## 2aguy

TheOldSchool said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
Click to expand...



Yes......let's ignore all the vast majority of deaths of blacks men at the hands of other black men...it is more important when the rare incident of a white man kills blacks.....


----------



## 2aguy

Statistikhengst said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, didn't you just say it was "radical" to suggest it was racism, and that it is not reverent of the dead to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you simply like to read what you want to read. It's radical to leap to judgement before the cause has been fully determined. We all know what it might be, but I will wait for the authorities to make that conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> I had no idea you loved government so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police chief of Charleston, who is white and who gave a very good, professional announcement shortly after the crime, has already pronounced this as a hate crime. That automatically means that racism was involved.
> 
> End of story.
Click to expand...



No...it means the shooter hated the people......he murdered 8 people...but lets really lock him up because he was a racist?


----------



## Maryland Patriot

WillHaftawaite said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charleston P.D. CharlestonPD on Twitter
> 
> CPD says suspect is NOT In custody. As usual...CNN blew it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy they took in fit the description, but no proof he was the perp.
Click to expand...

Damn white people, all look the same to me.


----------



## Stephanie

skookerasbil said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you guys figured out yet how to blame the victim and exonerate the shooter?  While you are there make sure Obama is blamed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Gawd.........sweetie, you're going to be stuck in the bubble forever!!
Click to expand...


man oh man, how pathetic. We all should know Obama is at fault FOR NOTHING. neither is Holder, Sharpton, the traveling Race hustling so called, Activist  Protesters from Ferguson, Baltimore, etc.  Hired by Sharpton and his gang of no justice NO PEACE


----------



## Hugo Furst

depotoo said:


> How horrific!  May they rip, and prayers to family and friends.
> 
> I understand a senator is part of the congregation there.


Former State Senator


----------



## 2aguy

OohPooPahDoo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't pretend whites aren't racist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you simply have no reverence for the dead. Already people like you are using the them to push your radicalized racial agenda. You and people like you who do things like this are disgusting, revolting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So its "radical" to suggest racism may have had something to do with a white man shooting up a black church?
> 
> Seriously?
Click to expand...



Yeah...you had me at "he murdered 9 people" who cares why he did it.......?  And you same people will be the ones saying he shouldn't be executed......


----------



## iamwhatiseem

OohPooPahDoo said:


> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.



And here is the first idiot...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Statistikhengst said:


> The police chief of Charleston, who is white and who gave a very good, professional announcement shortly after the crime, has already pronounced this as a hate crime. That automatically means that racism was involved.
> 
> End of story.



So, they have a confirmation of motive, or the chief is acting wisely to forestall riots?


----------



## JimH52

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think we'd have this SCREAMING headline about the persons skin color if the shooter had been an Asian, Indian, Oriental, etc etc?
> 
> Here we go again folks. and next they will have them a RIGHTWING extremist, racist bigot,  who is anti-government, read Sarah Palin's facebook and  hated Obama.  so they went out and shot up a church that had black people in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Staph Infection, instead of bitching about other people, why don't you fucking grow up and stick to the facts?
> 
> *A young white man, age 21 or 22, goes into a a black church during Wednesday Evening church services and brutally shoots 9 people dead. He then calls the police while on the run and taunts them and claims that he also has a bomb in the vicinity.*
> 
> Sounds like a nasty, nasty, evil perp to me. I hope the cops get him and they get him quickly.
> 
> Or do you support him having murdered 9 completely innocent people in cold blood? Is that your position?
> 
> Stephanie, do you even have a heart?  A soul? A conscience?
> 
> Or is your ideology the only thing that is important to you?
> 
> Damn, you are one thoroughly disgusting troll.
Click to expand...


You know Staph has to bring her partisan political views into every incident.  It is her MO....unfortunately.


----------



## 2aguy

OohPooPahDoo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So its "radical" to suggest racism may have had something to do with a white man shooting up a black church?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, people like you are prone to presupposition, prejudgement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, wouldn't want to be prejudiced against a guy who just killed a bunch of people. That would be disrespectful of his victims, right? Man you've got some seriously twisted logic going on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a well defined pattern of doing so, you know, like Ferguson or Trayvon Martin, for example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, if it is racism, then it is. But don't presume to use those who died to push the "those gun toting southern republicans are racist!" argument. Fuck off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When did I say gun toting southern Republicans are racist? Damn near ALL Republicans are racist. Case in point - a white guy shoots up a church full of black people, and anyone who suggests racism was involved is being disrespectful of the dead and "pre-judging" the white guy who just killed them.
Click to expand...



Wrong political party, the democrat party is the racist party....


----------



## Maryland Patriot

2aguy said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, didn't you just say it was "radical" to suggest it was racism, and that it is not reverent of the dead to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you simply like to read what you want to read. It's radical to leap to judgement before the cause has been fully determined. We all know what it might be, but I will wait for the authorities to make that conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> I had no idea you loved government so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police chief of Charleston, who is white and who gave a very good, professional announcement shortly after the crime, has already pronounced this as a hate crime. That automatically means that racism was involved.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...it means the shooter hated the people......he murdered 8 people...but lets really lock him up because he was a racist?
Click to expand...

In the first place white could be Hispanic, or Middle East or one of us white folk. As far as hating people, I suggest he hated Christians.
 as long as everyone wants to get stupid and claim its racism before the guy is even caught, let me jump in and add some more stupidity to the conversation.
 I say he was a homosexual who hated Christians because they wont let him marry his butt buddy and adopt kids, so, he went in and shot up the church.
 or how about this, he was a muslim convert that was on his own personal jihad based on his readings in the koran and was just warning the infidels.


----------



## skookerasbil

Billy_Kinetta said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain. Does the black community have to think long and hard about every act of violence one black asshole commits??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a good idea, actually.  Thanks in large part to the race goading of the Democrats and the sheer number of incidents, each incident now paints the entire community, and "Black Fatigue" is settling in across the country at an astounding pace.  That will only hurt the black community and could ultimately result in the undoing of sixty years of progress in relations.
> 
> The Democrat's racial politics are intentional, of course.  They thrive on chaos.
Click to expand...




Definitely agree........the victimization shit is getting out of hand. Except for the PC zombie whites, there is a festering "Im sick of this shit" attitude amongst whites. Its just a fact.......never will see it reported anywhere but that's the prevailing sentiment unless one prefers to live in a bubble.. 50 years of social engineering ftl.......

Shooter was a nut but lets face it......progressive idea's made him snap!! F'ing duh!!


----------



## 2aguy

NoNukes said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> America needs more guns. had the pastor been packin, this would not have happened. Americans are not even safe from the gun epidemic in church.
Click to expand...



Okay...since you started it....

Was the church a gun free zone as most churches are....except of course for the killer...they seem to be exempt from the gun free zone rule.....?


----------



## 2aguy

NoNukes said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all the white leaders? Rush Limbaugh? Sean Hannity? David Duke? Why haven't they condemned this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of them show up screaming racism when a black on white crime occurs? If so, you'd have a point, as it stands............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fail to see how you can justify the leaders in the white community failing to address the violence present in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eventhrough it is bad,,,It is 1/5th that of the black community per capita. Certainly, we should address it and work to make it even lower.
> 
> Of course, at the same time you won't say shit about black violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah there we go.  It's begun.  Tomorrow there will be reports about how this was the black church goers fault, and our stormfront lighters will run amok with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will be trying to paint the shooter as a liberal.
Click to expand...



Because almost all shooters end up being lefties.......


----------



## JimH52

Statistikhengst said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, didn't you just say it was "radical" to suggest it was racism, and that it is not reverent of the dead to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you simply like to read what you want to read. It's radical to leap to judgement before the cause has been fully determined. We all know what it might be, but I will wait for the authorities to make that conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> I had no idea you loved government so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police chief of Charleston, who is white and who gave a very good, professional announcement shortly after the crime, has already pronounced this as a hate crime. That automatically means that racism was involved.
> 
> End of story.
Click to expand...


I saw the statement from the Chief and Mayor this morning and they both were visibly shaken.  They were in agreement that this was a hate crime.  There is no doubt that this was a hate crime.  Both gave profession and well thought out statements condemning this cruel act.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Stephanie said:


> Unfortunately, we knromow where this is headed. We can see it just in this thread. I've read Al Sharpton is on his way down
> 
> Just horrible



That would be most unfortunate. Sharpton only divides people, and this is not a time for division.


----------



## 2aguy

westwall said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of them show up screaming racism when a black on white crime occurs? If so, you'd have a point, as it stands............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see how you can justify the leaders in the white community failing to address the violence present in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eventhrough it is bad,,,It is 1/5th that of the black community per capita. Certainly, we should address it and work to make it even lower.
> 
> Of course, at the same time you won't say shit about black violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah there we go.  It's begun.  Tomorrow there will be reports about how this was the black church goers fault, and our stormfront lighters will run amok with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will be trying to paint the shooter as a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives have tried to portray every shooter for the past ten years as a right wing teaper extremist.  So far, all the shooters have been progressives.  Eventually you'll get it right.  Law of averages and all.  However, in this case we don't know yet.  Odds are it is indeed some sick racist asshole who did the deed.  And yes, were one of the folks armed in the church the asshole wouldn't have killed as many.
Click to expand...



At the same time...we don't know why he did it.......it could be for any number of reasons.....but why would the lefties wait for the truth or reality....


----------



## mudwhistle

Statistikhengst said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, didn't you just say it was "radical" to suggest it was racism, and that it is not reverent of the dead to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you simply like to read what you want to read. It's radical to leap to judgement before the cause has been fully determined. We all know what it might be, but I will wait for the authorities to make that conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> I had no idea you loved government so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police chief of Charleston, who is white and who gave a very good, professional announcement shortly after the crime, has already pronounced this as a hate crime. That automatically means that racism was involved.
> 
> End of story.
Click to expand...

No shit Sherlock.


----------



## 2aguy

theHawk said:


> Finally the wet dream of the progressive racists has come true!  An evil white man killing blacks.




We don't know why he did it......


----------



## mudwhistle

DigitalDrifter said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, we knromow where this is headed. We can see it just in this thread. I've read Al Sharpton is on his way down
> 
> Just horrible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be most unfortunate. Sharpton only divides people, and this is not a time for division.
Click to expand...

The Demagoguery Party loves division.

Somebody needs to get to SC and organize riots. 

Sharpton to the rescue.


----------



## Stephanie

JimH52 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think we'd have this SCREAMING headline about the persons skin color if the shooter had been an Asian, Indian, Oriental, etc etc?
> 
> Here we go again folks. and next they will have them a RIGHTWING extremist, racist bigot,  who is anti-government, read Sarah Palin's facebook and  hated Obama.  so they went out and shot up a church that had black people in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Staph Infection, instead of bitching about other people, why don't you fucking grow up and stick to the facts?
> 
> *A young white man, age 21 or 22, goes into a a black church during Wednesday Evening church services and brutally shoots 9 people dead. He then calls the police while on the run and taunts them and claims that he also has a bomb in the vicinity.*
> 
> Sounds like a nasty, nasty, evil perp to me. I hope the cops get him and they get him quickly.
> 
> Or do you support him having murdered 9 completely innocent people in cold blood? Is that your position?
> 
> Stephanie, do you even have a heart?  A soul? A conscience?
> 
> Or is your ideology the only thing that is important to you?
> 
> Damn, you are one thoroughly disgusting troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know Staph has to bring her partisan political views into every incident.  It is her MO....unfortunately.
Click to expand...

and we know you have to troll with your nasty comments and name calling
there wasn't anything partisan about it. but ANSWER THE DAMN question? if the shooter were any other SKIN COLOR. you're an infection of hate on this board


----------



## Rexx Taylor

The likes of Brian Ross, Al Sharpton and some of the radicals on MSNBC better not say anything, and just stay out of it.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Rexx Taylor said:


> The likes of Brian Ross, Al Sharpton and some of the radicals on MSNBC better not say anything, and just stay out of it.



Won't happen.  They are pathologically unable to do so.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Statistikhengst said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Post and Courier Charleston SC News Sports Entertainment
> 
> 9 shot. Multiple fatalities.  Possible bombs all over downtown. Suspect is apparently calling 911 taunting cops. Calller could be a prank imposter obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Especially since the name "Elijah Graham" is the name of a SC cop who was brought up on murder charges a while back.
Click to expand...



And when they catch the perp, (Hopefully they catch the perp), his name be Tom Hanks, Giraldo Rivera, or Jack Schmidt.


----------



## Roadrunner

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The likes of Brian Ross, Al Sharpton and some of the radicals on MSNBC better not say anything, and just stay out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't happen.  They are pathologically unable to do so.
Click to expand...

These incidents keep them employed.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Roadrunner said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The likes of Brian Ross, Al Sharpton and some of the radicals on MSNBC better not say anything, and just stay out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't happen.  They are pathologically unable to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These incidents keep them employed.
Click to expand...

i would guess the citizens of South Carolina would tell Sharpton to keep his {fill in the blank} of out this horrible tragedy, and just stay out of South Carolina period!


----------



## Hugo Furst

Maryland Patriot said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charleston P.D. CharlestonPD on Twitter
> 
> CPD says suspect is NOT In custody. As usual...CNN blew it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy they took in fit the description, but no proof he was the perp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn white people, all look the same to me.
Click to expand...



Not me.

I could tell Stan and Ollie apart, no trouble at all.


----------



## bucs90

Rexx Taylor said:


> The likes of Brian Ross, Al Sharpton and some of the radicals on MSNBC better not say anything, and just stay out of it.



Ha yeah right. Al Sharpton jumped out of bed and cheerfully yelled "This shit gonna earn me millions!!"


----------



## Hugo Furst

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief of Charleston, who is white and who gave a very good, professional announcement shortly after the crime, has already pronounced this as a hate crime. That automatically means that racism was involved.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, they have a confirmation of motive, or the chief is acting wisely to forestall riots?
Click to expand...


Forestall?

Calling it a 'Hate Crime' is going to FORESTALL riots?

Sounds  more like an invitation to start one.


----------



## Stephanie

Rexx Taylor said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The likes of Brian Ross, Al Sharpton and some of the radicals on MSNBC better not say anything, and just stay out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't happen.  They are pathologically unable to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These incidents keep them employed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i would guess the citizens of South Carolina would tell Sharpton to keep his {fill in the blank} of out this horrible tragedy, and just stay out of South Carolina period!
Click to expand...


I would hope so. My gawd, everywhere that man shows his face there seems to be rioting, lootings and burning cities down


----------



## Hugo Furst

Maryland Patriot said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, didn't you just say it was "radical" to suggest it was racism, and that it is not reverent of the dead to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you simply like to read what you want to read. It's radical to leap to judgement before the cause has been fully determined. We all know what it might be, but I will wait for the authorities to make that conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> I had no idea you loved government so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police chief of Charleston, who is white and who gave a very good, professional announcement shortly after the crime, has already pronounced this as a hate crime. That automatically means that racism was involved.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...it means the shooter hated the people......he murdered 8 people...but lets really lock him up because he was a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the first place white could be Hispanic, or Middle East or one of us white folk. As far as hating people, I suggest he hated Christians.
> as long as everyone wants to get stupid and claim its racism before the guy is even caught, let me jump in and add some more stupidity to the conversation.
> I say he was a homosexual who hated Christians because they wont let him marry his butt buddy and adopt kids, so, he went in and shot up the church.
> or how about this, he was a muslim convert that was on his own personal jihad based on his readings in the koran and was just warning the infidels.
Click to expand...


Doesn't look Middle eastern, or Hispanbic to me.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

not to Brian Ross. Dont even think about it! ahole would accuse the guy of being a tea-party member just based on his face.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Rexx Taylor said:


> The likes of Brian Ross, Al Sharpton and some of the radicals on MSNBC better not say anything, and just stay out of it.



From what I've seen this morning, this community has well-spoken strong leaders, who don't need outside dividers showing up trying to take the stage.
Especially pricks like Al Sharpton.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

WillHaftawaite said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief of Charleston, who is white and who gave a very good, professional announcement shortly after the crime, has already pronounced this as a hate crime. That automatically means that racism was involved.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, they have a confirmation of motive, or the chief is acting wisely to forestall riots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forestall?
> 
> Calling it a 'Hate Crime' is going to FORESTALL riots?
> 
> Sounds  more like an invitation to start one.
Click to expand...


Nah. Showing that the police agree with what is no doubt passing through the minds of the affected community will slow things down a bit.


----------



## rightwinger

Rexx Taylor said:


> The likes of Brian Ross, Al Sharpton and some of the radicals on MSNBC better not say anything, and just stay out of it.


 
The more people who are appalled by this tragedy, the better


----------



## Hugo Furst

Seems the shooter was there for the services, had been there an hour before he started shooting.

Building up his nerve, maybe?


----------



## tigerred59

*(sigh).......what can any human being say, with so much evil in this country coming from the hands of whites, what can you say? Everybody wants to hate on OBama, hate on the so called thugs that are killing each other in these inner city dwellings, hateful comment after hateful comments.....and now we have this. Instead of mourning the dead, you got people here as usual hating on Sharpton and other black leaders. (sigh)

The fact that this kid is still at large, the fact that the police have no leads, the fact that the intire community has kept its calm...speaks volume of a people who've just witness a few months ago, another senseless murder at the hands of whites. The fact that not once, not even a thought....these words come from law enforcement...Suspect Is 'A Very Dangerous Individual'....the two white murderers at large, are dangerous individuals.....black guy that killed white family and maid....thug, low life, animal...etc.......

Yes, inner city blacks murder each other over shit that is stupid and senseless. Yes the numbers grow each calender month as the year ends and yes some are animals and thugs and just plain evil. BUT THEY DON'T GO INTO WHITE CHURCHES, ELEMENTARY SCHOOLS AND MOVIE THEATERS AND KILL JUST FOR THE SPORT OF KILLING!!

A race that has everything at its finger tips, everything to live for in a country that is cloaked in white worship.....should never ever find reason to hate on a race that has done more harm to itself than it could ever do to whites.....damit, why?



I hope they find this sad sick THUG and put his ass in a cell filled to the brink with black men with a attitude!!*


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

WillHaftawaite said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you simply like to read what you want to read. It's radical to leap to judgement before the cause has been fully determined. We all know what it might be, but I will wait for the authorities to make that conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> I had no idea you loved government so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police chief of Charleston, who is white and who gave a very good, professional announcement shortly after the crime, has already pronounced this as a hate crime. That automatically means that racism was involved.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...it means the shooter hated the people......he murdered 8 people...but lets really lock him up because he was a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the first place white could be Hispanic, or Middle East or one of us white folk. As far as hating people, I suggest he hated Christians.
> as long as everyone wants to get stupid and claim its racism before the guy is even caught, let me jump in and add some more stupidity to the conversation.
> I say he was a homosexual who hated Christians because they wont let him marry his butt buddy and adopt kids, so, he went in and shot up the church.
> or how about this, he was a muslim convert that was on his own personal jihad based on his readings in the koran and was just warning the infidels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't look Middle eastern, or Hispanbic to me.
Click to expand...


Hmmmm.  That "haircut a ten-year-old would wear" shouldn't be hard to spot.


----------



## mudwhistle

WillHaftawaite said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you simply like to read what you want to read. It's radical to leap to judgement before the cause has been fully determined. We all know what it might be, but I will wait for the authorities to make that conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> I had no idea you loved government so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police chief of Charleston, who is white and who gave a very good, professional announcement shortly after the crime, has already pronounced this as a hate crime. That automatically means that racism was involved.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...it means the shooter hated the people......he murdered 8 people...but lets really lock him up because he was a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the first place white could be Hispanic, or Middle East or one of us white folk. As far as hating people, I suggest he hated Christians.
> as long as everyone wants to get stupid and claim its racism before the guy is even caught, let me jump in and add some more stupidity to the conversation.
> I say he was a homosexual who hated Christians because they wont let him marry his butt buddy and adopt kids, so, he went in and shot up the church.
> or how about this, he was a muslim convert that was on his own personal jihad based on his readings in the koran and was just warning the infidels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't look Middle eastern, or Hispanbic to me.
Click to expand...

Guy needs to be arrested for that haircut alone.


----------



## guno

Charleston Police Chief Greg Mullen announced at 6 a.m. that Investigators have surveillance video of the suspect and suspect vehicle in Wednesday’s shooting. Mullen asked for the public’s help identifying gunman.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

DigitalDrifter said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The likes of Brian Ross, Al Sharpton and some of the radicals on MSNBC better not say anything, and just stay out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've seen this morning, this community has well-spoken strong leaders, who don't need outside dividers showing up trying to take the stage.
> Especially pricks like Al Sharpton.
Click to expand...

and the citizens of Charleston are "Much More Civilized" then the locals of "Those other two cities". and wont cause havoc. even whites are mourning.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Billy_Kinetta said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> I had no idea you loved government so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief of Charleston, who is white and who gave a very good, professional announcement shortly after the crime, has already pronounced this as a hate crime. That automatically means that racism was involved.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...it means the shooter hated the people......he murdered 8 people...but lets really lock him up because he was a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the first place white could be Hispanic, or Middle East or one of us white folk. As far as hating people, I suggest he hated Christians.
> as long as everyone wants to get stupid and claim its racism before the guy is even caught, let me jump in and add some more stupidity to the conversation.
> I say he was a homosexual who hated Christians because they wont let him marry his butt buddy and adopt kids, so, he went in and shot up the church.
> or how about this, he was a muslim convert that was on his own personal jihad based on his readings in the koran and was just warning the infidels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't look Middle eastern, or Hispanbic to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.  That "haircut a ten-year-old would wear" shouldn't be hard to spot.
Click to expand...


I'm wondering if the guy has some sort of hair net on, the likes you would see someone in the restaurant industry might wear ?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Billy_Kinetta said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> I had no idea you loved government so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief of Charleston, who is white and who gave a very good, professional announcement shortly after the crime, has already pronounced this as a hate crime. That automatically means that racism was involved.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...it means the shooter hated the people......he murdered 8 people...but lets really lock him up because he was a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the first place white could be Hispanic, or Middle East or one of us white folk. As far as hating people, I suggest he hated Christians.
> as long as everyone wants to get stupid and claim its racism before the guy is even caught, let me jump in and add some more stupidity to the conversation.
> I say he was a homosexual who hated Christians because they wont let him marry his butt buddy and adopt kids, so, he went in and shot up the church.
> or how about this, he was a muslim convert that was on his own personal jihad based on his readings in the koran and was just warning the infidels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't look Middle eastern, or Hispanbic to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.  That "haircut a ten-year-old would wear" shouldn't be hard to spot.
Click to expand...



Moe Howard wanna be?


----------



## 007

This nut bag hated Christians. Had nothing to do with race. So calling it a hate crime better mean hate against Christians.


----------



## 2aguy

007 said:


> This nut bag hated Christians. Had nothing to do with race. So calling it a hate crime better mean hate against Christians.




Any odds on that he was an atheist?


----------



## mudwhistle

Billy_Kinetta said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> I had no idea you loved government so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief of Charleston, who is white and who gave a very good, professional announcement shortly after the crime, has already pronounced this as a hate crime. That automatically means that racism was involved.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...it means the shooter hated the people......he murdered 8 people...but lets really lock him up because he was a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the first place white could be Hispanic, or Middle East or one of us white folk. As far as hating people, I suggest he hated Christians.
> as long as everyone wants to get stupid and claim its racism before the guy is even caught, let me jump in and add some more stupidity to the conversation.
> I say he was a homosexual who hated Christians because they wont let him marry his butt buddy and adopt kids, so, he went in and shot up the church.
> or how about this, he was a muslim convert that was on his own personal jihad based on his readings in the koran and was just warning the infidels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't look Middle eastern, or Hispanbic to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.  That "haircut a ten-year-old would wear" shouldn't be hard to spot.
Click to expand...



White male....early 20s.......looks like Moe from the Three Stooges.


----------



## Hugo Furst

007 said:


> This nut bag hated Christians. Had nothing to do with race. So calling it a hate crime better mean hate against Christians.




Won't know that til they arrest and interview him.


----------



## 2aguy

tigerred59 said:


> *(sigh).......what can any human being say, with so much evil in this country coming from the hands of whites, what can you say? Everybody wants to hate on OBama, hate on the so called thugs that are killing each other in these inner city dwellings, hateful comment after hateful comments.....and now we have this. Instead of mourning the dead, you got people here as usual hating on Sharpton and other black leaders. (sigh)
> 
> The fact that this kid is still at large, the fact that the police have no leads, the fact that the intire community has kept its calm...speaks volume of a people who've just witness a few months ago, another senseless murder at the hands of whites. The fact that not once, not even a thought....these words come from law enforcement...Suspect Is 'A Very Dangerous Individual'....the two white murderers at large, are dangerous individuals.....black guy that killed white family and maid....thug, low life, animal...etc.......
> 
> Yes, inner city blacks murder each other over shit that is stupid and senseless. Yes the numbers grow each calender month as the year ends and yes some are animals and thugs and just plain evil. BUT THEY DON'T GO INTO WHITE CHURCHES, ELEMENTARY SCHOOLS AND MOVIE THEATERS AND KILL JUST FOR THE SPORT OF KILLING!!
> 
> A race that has everything at its finger tips, everything to live for in a country that is cloaked in white worship.....should never ever find reason to hate on a race that has done more harm to itself than it could ever do to whites.....damit, why?View attachment 42720
> 
> I hope they find this sad sick THUG and put his ass in a cell filled to the brink with black men with a attitude!!*




You do realize that white on black crime is less than black on white crime...right?  you are a moron.....


----------



## rightwinger

Rexx Taylor said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The likes of Brian Ross, Al Sharpton and some of the radicals on MSNBC better not say anything, and just stay out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've seen this morning, this community has well-spoken strong leaders, who don't need outside dividers showing up trying to take the stage.
> Especially pricks like Al Sharpton.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and the citizens of Charleston are "Much More Civilized" then the locals of "Those other two cities". and wont cause havoc. even whites are mourning.
Click to expand...

 
Was the massacre by a Police Officer?


----------



## 007

Billy_Kinetta said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> I had no idea you loved government so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief of Charleston, who is white and who gave a very good, professional announcement shortly after the crime, has already pronounced this as a hate crime. That automatically means that racism was involved.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...it means the shooter hated the people......he murdered 8 people...but lets really lock him up because he was a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the first place white could be Hispanic, or Middle East or one of us white folk. As far as hating people, I suggest he hated Christians.
> as long as everyone wants to get stupid and claim its racism before the guy is even caught, let me jump in and add some more stupidity to the conversation.
> I say he was a homosexual who hated Christians because they wont let him marry his butt buddy and adopt kids, so, he went in and shot up the church.
> or how about this, he was a muslim convert that was on his own personal jihad based on his readings in the koran and was just warning the infidels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't look Middle eastern, or Hispanbic to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.  That "haircut a ten-year-old would wear" shouldn't be hard to spot.
Click to expand...

And the prosthetic nose.


----------



## tigerred59

Rexx Taylor said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The likes of Brian Ross, Al Sharpton and some of the radicals on MSNBC better not say anything, and just stay out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't happen.  They are pathologically unable to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These incidents keep them employed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i would guess the citizens of South Carolina would tell Sharpton to keep his {fill in the blank} of out this horrible tragedy, and just stay out of South Carolina period![/QUOTE
> 
> *If I didn't know any better, I'd swear this in the 1960's and you sir is demanding that Dr.King stay away. Al Sharpton, Jackson are not responsible for a young white male with a hate mentality. Stop pointing fingers and pray for the mercy this white thug is gonna need from your people, not mine!!*
Click to expand...


----------



## 007

WillHaftawaite said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nut bag hated Christians. Had nothing to do with race. So calling it a hate crime better mean hate against Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't know that til they arrest and interview him.
Click to expand...

That's the most logical conclusion. He chose a "CHURCH."

Use your head.


----------



## tigerred59

Maryland Patriot said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charleston P.D. CharlestonPD on Twitter
> 
> CPD says suspect is NOT In custody. As usual...CNN blew it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy they took in fit the description, but no proof he was the perp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn white people, all look the same to me.
Click to expand...


*LOLOLOLOL....so help me, I have seen those two white guys on the loose in NY at least a dozen times, at least.*


----------



## jknowgood

OohPooPahDoo said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is disrespectful TO the dead. Don't misquote me. You are using their deaths to push a racial agenda. You just proved it in your previous posts. My gosh man, do you ever read what you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh. OK. Its disrespectful TO the dead to suggest it was racism, unless the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> 
> Got it. Also, sorry I prejudged a mass murderer. He was prolly just having a bad day from not being able to get a job because of his whiteness.
Click to expand...

You are a stupid son of a bitch, shut the hell up. People were murdered last night, as usual you want to push the race card. Why can't we come together and get this killer and bring him to justice? People like yourself want to bring racism into it. You being a hater is noted, continue to be a miserable person.


----------



## tigerred59

Maryland Patriot said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, didn't you just say it was "radical" to suggest it was racism, and that it is not reverent of the dead to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you simply like to read what you want to read. It's radical to leap to judgement before the cause has been fully determined. We all know what it might be, but I will wait for the authorities to make that conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> I had no idea you loved government so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police chief of Charleston, who is white and who gave a very good, professional announcement shortly after the crime, has already pronounced this as a hate crime. That automatically means that racism was involved.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...it means the shooter hated the people......he murdered 8 people...but lets really lock him up because he was a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the first place white could be Hispanic, or Middle East or one of us white folk. As far as hating people, I suggest he hated Christians.
> as long as everyone wants to get stupid and claim its racism before the guy is even caught, let me jump in and add some more stupidity to the conversation.
> I say he was a homosexual who hated Christians because they wont let him marry his butt buddy and adopt kids, so, he went in and shot up the church.
> or how about this, he was a muslim convert that was on his own personal jihad based on his readings in the koran and was just warning the infidels.
Click to expand...


*Here we go, rationalizing white murderers, rationalizing the need for calm, rationalizing his intent.....if the roles were reversed....he'd be a gotdamned animal, a f**kin thug, not fit to breath motherf*** air....give me a break and shut up!!*


----------



## ChrisL

So sad.  My heart goes out to the victims and their family members.


----------



## Hugo Furst

007 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nut bag hated Christians. Had nothing to do with race. So calling it a hate crime better mean hate against Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't know that til they arrest and interview him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the most logical conclusion. He chose a "CHURCH."
> 
> Use your head.
Click to expand...

He chose a BLACK church.

Did he hate Christians, Blacks, or Black Christians?

Until his story comes out, FROM HIS OWN LIPS, we're just guessing.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

If he did have a wig, phony nose, etc., that tells you right there this was never some sort of suicide mission. He obviously intended to carry this out and not get caught. Be interesting to see if the car was stolen.


----------



## tigerred59

jknowgood said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is disrespectful TO the dead. Don't misquote me. You are using their deaths to push a racial agenda. You just proved it in your previous posts. My gosh man, do you ever read what you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh. OK. Its disrespectful TO the dead to suggest it was racism, unless the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> 
> Got it. Also, sorry I prejudged a mass murderer. He was prolly just having a bad day from not being able to get a job because of his whiteness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a stupid son of a bitch, shut the hell up. People were murdered last night, as usual you want to push the race card. Why can't we come together and get this killer and bring him to justice? People like yourself want to bring racism into it. You being a hater is noted, continue to be a miserable person.
Click to expand...



*I have to horn in on this....IF IT LOOKS LIKE A FUKIN DUCK, QUACKS LIKE A DAMNED DUCK, GOTDAMIT, ITS A FRICKIN DUCK.......IT WAS A RACE CRIME....AND NO AMOUNT OF PERFUME, RATIONAL BS IS GONNA CHANGE THE OBVIOUS. *


----------



## jknowgood

candycorn said:


> Have you guys figured out yet how to blame the victim and exonerate the shooter?  While you are there make sure Obama is blamed.


Why? Because if Obama had a son? You aren't even worth it. Go on hating.


----------



## Mac1958

Yep, here we go.

Is anyone surprised?

Horrible.  At a church.  The predictable result of constant efforts to divide us.  No doubt more on the way, tragically.

Congratulations, folks.

.


----------



## tigerred59

WillHaftawaite said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nut bag hated Christians. Had nothing to do with race. So calling it a hate crime better mean hate against Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't know that til they arrest and interview him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the most logical conclusion. He chose a "CHURCH."
> 
> Use your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He chose a BLACK church.
> 
> Did he hate Christians, Blacks, or Black Christians?
> 
> Until his story comes out, FROM HIS OWN LIPS, we're just guessing.
Click to expand...


*Can I clarify what you just said........Until this confused white child comes out and admit he murdered 9 people just because, we're all just guessing at this point. After all, he's white and white people murder for valid reason, unlike the thugs and black animals......feel better?*


----------



## NLT

since everyone is throwing shit against the wall....how about the shooter being a liberal christian hater?


----------



## tigerred59

jknowgood said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you guys figured out yet how to blame the victim and exonerate the shooter?  While you are there make sure Obama is blamed.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because if Obama had a son? You aren't even worth it. Go on hating.
Click to expand...


*If I'm hating...guess what? Nobody is gonna die from it.....there's the difference you moron!!*


----------



## jknowgood

tigerred59 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is disrespectful TO the dead. Don't misquote me. You are using their deaths to push a racial agenda. You just proved it in your previous posts. My gosh man, do you ever read what you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh. OK. Its disrespectful TO the dead to suggest it was racism, unless the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> 
> Got it. Also, sorry I prejudged a mass murderer. He was prolly just having a bad day from not being able to get a job because of his whiteness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a stupid son of a bitch, shut the hell up. People were murdered last night, as usual you want to push the race card. Why can't we come together and get this killer and bring him to justice? People like yourself want to bring racism into it. You being a hater is noted, continue to be a miserable person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *I have to horn in on this....IF IT LOOKS LIKE A FUKIN DUCK, QUACKS LIKE A DAMNED DUCK, GOTDAMIT, ITS A FRICKIN DUCK.......IT WAS A RACE CRIME....AND NO AMOUNT OF PERFUME, RATIONAL BS IS GONNA CHANGE THE OBVIOUS. *
Click to expand...

No shit dumbass, who cares? We have a killer on the loose and you are worried about the killer being a racist. Wow I just want him caught and brought to justice.


----------



## tigerred59

Mac1958 said:


> Yep, here we go.
> 
> Is anyone surprised?
> 
> Horrible.  At a church.  The predictable result of constant efforts to divide us.  No doubt more on the way, tragically.
> 
> Congratulations, folks.
> 
> .



*Listen, until white people give up on the hate, yes the division will continue...the ball is in your courts, not ours!!*


----------



## rightwinger

Well, here we go again

Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it

The price we pay for our second amendment rights


----------



## tigerred59

jknowgood said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is disrespectful TO the dead. Don't misquote me. You are using their deaths to push a racial agenda. You just proved it in your previous posts. My gosh man, do you ever read what you post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh. OK. Its disrespectful TO the dead to suggest it was racism, unless the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> 
> Got it. Also, sorry I prejudged a mass murderer. He was prolly just having a bad day from not being able to get a job because of his whiteness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a stupid son of a bitch, shut the hell up. People were murdered last night, as usual you want to push the race card. Why can't we come together and get this killer and bring him to justice? People like yourself want to bring racism into it. You being a hater is noted, continue to be a miserable person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *I have to horn in on this....IF IT LOOKS LIKE A FUKIN DUCK, QUACKS LIKE A DAMNED DUCK, GOTDAMIT, ITS A FRICKIN DUCK.......IT WAS A RACE CRIME....AND NO AMOUNT OF PERFUME, RATIONAL BS IS GONNA CHANGE THE OBVIOUS. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit dumbass, who cares? We have a killer on the loose and you are worried about the killer being a racist. Wow I just want him caught and brought to justice.
Click to expand...


*Oh, you want him brought to justice......good thing he's white, because he will be caught and brought to justice......otherwise as a black man, he'd just be buying time before some white cops pops his head open with a bullet!!*


----------



## Mac1958

Add one part division pimp radio and multiply it by Identity Politics/PC, and you get crazies who get pushed too far.  

Predictably.

Horrible.

.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

tigerred59 said:


> *If I didn't know any better, I'd swear this in the 1960's and you sir is demanding that Dr.King stay away. Al Sharpton, Jackson are not responsible for a young white male with a hate mentality.*



Complete nonsense.  King was a decent man who helped right a wrong.  Sharpton, Jackson and others are typical Democrat operatives charged with stirring up as much chaos and racial animosity as they can within the black community.


----------



## August West

NLT said:


> since everyone is throwing shit against the wall....how about the shooter being a liberal christian hater?


How about a coherent post?


----------



## jknowgood

tigerred59 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you guys figured out yet how to blame the victim and exonerate the shooter?  While you are there make sure Obama is blamed.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Because if Obama had a son? You aren't even worth it. Go on hating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If I'm hating...guess what? Nobody is gonna die from it.....there's the difference you moron!!*
Click to expand...

No, but you using the race card will continue to keep the hatred alive and well. Why not come together to catch a killer? Instead you want to divide. Obama would be proud of you.


----------



## Mac1958

tigerred59 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, here we go.
> 
> Is anyone surprised?
> 
> Horrible.  At a church.  The predictable result of constant efforts to divide us.  No doubt more on the way, tragically.
> 
> Congratulations, folks.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Listen, until white people give up on the hate, yes the division will continue...the ball is in your courts, not ours!!*
Click to expand...

Yes, it's always "their" fault.

Both "sides" of this issue need to look in the mirror, and they both refuse.

.


----------



## 007

WillHaftawaite said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nut bag hated Christians. Had nothing to do with race. So calling it a hate crime better mean hate against Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't know that til they arrest and interview him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the most logical conclusion. He chose a "CHURCH."
> 
> Use your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He chose a BLACK church.
> 
> Did he hate Christians, Blacks, or Black Christians?
> 
> Until his story comes out, FROM HIS OWN LIPS, we're just guessing.
Click to expand...

Guesses are based on logic. Its called profiling, and you can bet that's what the cops are doing right now on this guy, building a profile.

He could have shot up a bunch of BLACKS in any of a couple hundred different places, but he didn't, he chose a CHURCH, so it's not logical it was a crime solely against blacks.

That's not to say race didn't play a role, it just isn't what stands out as his motiove. He wanted to kill Christians. They could have been green and it wouldn't have mattered.


----------



## Hugo Furst

tigerred59 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nut bag hated Christians. Had nothing to do with race. So calling it a hate crime better mean hate against Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't know that til they arrest and interview him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the most logical conclusion. He chose a "CHURCH."
> 
> Use your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He chose a BLACK church.
> 
> Did he hate Christians, Blacks, or Black Christians?
> 
> Until his story comes out, FROM HIS OWN LIPS, we're just guessing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Can I clarify what you just said........Until this confused white child comes out and admit he murdered 9 people just because, we're all just guessing at this point. After all, he's white and white people murder for valid reason, unlike the thugs and black animals......feel better?*
Click to expand...



To steal part of your own quote: "There are none so blind as though who can not see..."

A white persons reason to kill is no more valid than that of "thugs and black animals".

Keep playing the victim, it's not amusing, but it is boring.


----------



## NLT

August West said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> since everyone is throwing shit against the wall....how about the shooter being a liberal christian hater?
> 
> 
> 
> How about a coherent post?
Click to expand...

Can't read? I'm sorry.


----------



## jknowgood

tigerred59 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is disrespectful TO the dead. Don't misquote me. You are using their deaths to push a racial agenda. You just proved it in your previous posts. My gosh man, do you ever read what you post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh. OK. Its disrespectful TO the dead to suggest it was racism, unless the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> 
> Got it. Also, sorry I prejudged a mass murderer. He was prolly just having a bad day from not being able to get a job because of his whiteness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a stupid son of a bitch, shut the hell up. People were murdered last night, as usual you want to push the race card. Why can't we come together and get this killer and bring him to justice? People like yourself want to bring racism into it. You being a hater is noted, continue to be a miserable person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *I have to horn in on this....IF IT LOOKS LIKE A FUKIN DUCK, QUACKS LIKE A DAMNED DUCK, GOTDAMIT, ITS A FRICKIN DUCK.......IT WAS A RACE CRIME....AND NO AMOUNT OF PERFUME, RATIONAL BS IS GONNA CHANGE THE OBVIOUS. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit dumbass, who cares? We have a killer on the loose and you are worried about the killer being a racist. Wow I just want him caught and brought to justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh, you want him brought to justice......good thing he's white, because he will be caught and brought to justice......otherwise as a black man, he'd just be buying time before some white cops pops his head open with a bullet!!*
Click to expand...

I hope a cop kills him, saves the tax payers money, but you want to prove you are racist is noted.


----------



## tigerred59

*How in the hell does anyone of color in this nation stress over what the fu** is going on overseas, with so much evil being perpetrated against our race, by both blacks and whites. I'm sitting here listening to reports about ISIS, with 9 blacks gunned down for the sport of white hatred...incredible!!*


----------



## tigerred59

Billy_Kinetta said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If I didn't know any better, I'd swear this in the 1960's and you sir is demanding that Dr.King stay away. Al Sharpton, Jackson are not responsible for a young white male with a hate mentality.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete nonsense.  King was a decent man who helped right a wrong.  Sharpton, Jackson and others are typical Democrat operatives charged with stirring up as much chaos and racial animosity as they can within the black community.
Click to expand...


*LOLOLOLOL.....oh, now Dr.King is  decent man, LOLOLOL...gotcha!!*
*GTFOOH, every time one of you nuts go on a shit fit and start shooting up people its always somebody else's fault. Your race is evil and you can either own it or not own it!!*


----------



## jknowgood

tigerred59 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nut bag hated Christians. Had nothing to do with race. So calling it a hate crime better mean hate against Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't know that til they arrest and interview him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the most logical conclusion. He chose a "CHURCH."
> 
> Use your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He chose a BLACK church.
> 
> Did he hate Christians, Blacks, or Black Christians?
> 
> Until his story comes out, FROM HIS OWN LIPS, we're just guessing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Can I clarify what you just said........Until this confused white child comes out and admit he murdered 9 people just because, we're all just guessing at this point. After all, he's white and white people murder for valid reason, unlike the thugs and black animals......feel better?*
Click to expand...

Okay since you want to bring racism into this. How many blacks have murdered other blacks since last night?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

tigerred59 said:


> *How in the hell does anyone of color in this nation stress over what the fu** is going on overseas, with so much evil being perpetrated against our race, by both blacks and whites. I'm sitting here listening to reports about ISIS, with 9 blacks gunned down for the sport of white hatred...incredible!!*



Well, ISIS would lop off your American head as well.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

tigerred59 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If I didn't know any better, I'd swear this in the 1960's and you sir is demanding that Dr.King stay away. Al Sharpton, Jackson are not responsible for a young white male with a hate mentality.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete nonsense.  King was a decent man who helped right a wrong.  Sharpton, Jackson and others are typical Democrat operatives charged with stirring up as much chaos and racial animosity as they can within the black community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *LOLOLOLOL.....oh, now Dr.King is  decent man, LOLOLOL...gotcha!!*
> *GTFOOH, every time one of you nuts go on a shit fit and start shooting up people its always somebody else's fault. Your race is evil and you can either own it or not own it!!*
Click to expand...


You're an idiot. Goodbye.


----------



## jknowgood

rightwinger said:


> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights


Shut the hell up, can't you leave politics alone. For a minute?


----------



## tigerred59

jknowgood said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh. OK. Its disrespectful TO the dead to suggest it was racism, unless the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> 
> Got it. Also, sorry I prejudged a mass murderer. He was prolly just having a bad day from not being able to get a job because of his whiteness.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a stupid son of a bitch, shut the hell up. People were murdered last night, as usual you want to push the race card. Why can't we come together and get this killer and bring him to justice? People like yourself want to bring racism into it. You being a hater is noted, continue to be a miserable person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *I have to horn in on this....IF IT LOOKS LIKE A FUKIN DUCK, QUACKS LIKE A DAMNED DUCK, GOTDAMIT, ITS A FRICKIN DUCK.......IT WAS A RACE CRIME....AND NO AMOUNT OF PERFUME, RATIONAL BS IS GONNA CHANGE THE OBVIOUS. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit dumbass, who cares? We have a killer on the loose and you are worried about the killer being a racist. Wow I just want him caught and brought to justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh, you want him brought to justice......good thing he's white, because he will be caught and brought to justice......otherwise as a black man, he'd just be buying time before some white cops pops his head open with a bullet!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope a cop kills him, saves the tax payers money, but you want to prove you are racist is noted.
Click to expand...


*My prediction and you heard it here first...and i want my creds.....chances are the coward has killed himself, he will in fact have one of the famous white boy 3 names, Billy Ray Bud and I would bet the house, prior to this, he was a nice white quiet white boy who was a boy scout leader, etc.*


----------



## 007

tigerred59 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, here we go.
> 
> Is anyone surprised?
> 
> Horrible.  At a church.  The predictable result of constant efforts to divide us.  No doubt more on the way, tragically.
> 
> Congratulations, folks.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Listen, until white people give up on the hate, yes the division will continue...the ball is in your courts, not ours!!*
Click to expand...

You are one racist POS. 

Fuck off.


----------



## tigerred59

Billy_Kinetta said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If I didn't know any better, I'd swear this in the 1960's and you sir is demanding that Dr.King stay away. Al Sharpton, Jackson are not responsible for a young white male with a hate mentality.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete nonsense.  King was a decent man who helped right a wrong.  Sharpton, Jackson and others are typical Democrat operatives charged with stirring up as much chaos and racial animosity as they can within the black community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *LOLOLOLOL.....oh, now Dr.King is  decent man, LOLOLOL...gotcha!!*
> *GTFOOH, every time one of you nuts go on a shit fit and start shooting up people its always somebody else's fault. Your race is evil and you can either own it or not own it!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. Goodbye.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hugo Furst

007 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nut bag hated Christians. Had nothing to do with race. So calling it a hate crime better mean hate against Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't know that til they arrest and interview him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the most logical conclusion. He chose a "CHURCH."
> 
> Use your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He chose a BLACK church.
> 
> Did he hate Christians, Blacks, or Black Christians?
> 
> Until his story comes out, FROM HIS OWN LIPS, we're just guessing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guesses are based on logic. Its called profiling, and you can bet that's what the cops are doing right now on this guy, building a profile.
> 
> He could have shot up a bunch of BLACKS in any of a couple hundred different places, but he didn't, he chose a CHURCH, so it's not logical it was a crime solely against blacks.
> 
> That's not to say race didn't play a role, it just isn't what stands out as his motiove. He wanted to kill Christians. They could have been green and it wouldn't have mattered.
Click to expand...


If his only goal was to kill Christians, why did he pick a black church when there are so many varieties of white Christian churches the area?

Baptist, Presbyterian, Catholic, etc

Why target the black church?


----------



## tigerred59

Billy_Kinetta said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How in the hell does anyone of color in this nation stress over what the fu** is going on overseas, with so much evil being perpetrated against our race, by both blacks and whites. I'm sitting here listening to reports about ISIS, with 9 blacks gunned down for the sport of white hatred...incredible!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ISIS would lop off your American head as well.
Click to expand...


*Put it this way, I would rather run across a hating muslim, a thug, even a damned pit bull than come across a white boy under the age 25 that smiles a lot!!*


----------



## jknowgood

tigerred59 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a stupid son of a bitch, shut the hell up. People were murdered last night, as usual you want to push the race card. Why can't we come together and get this killer and bring him to justice? People like yourself want to bring racism into it. You being a hater is noted, continue to be a miserable person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I have to horn in on this....IF IT LOOKS LIKE A FUKIN DUCK, QUACKS LIKE A DAMNED DUCK, GOTDAMIT, ITS A FRICKIN DUCK.......IT WAS A RACE CRIME....AND NO AMOUNT OF PERFUME, RATIONAL BS IS GONNA CHANGE THE OBVIOUS. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit dumbass, who cares? We have a killer on the loose and you are worried about the killer being a racist. Wow I just want him caught and brought to justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh, you want him brought to justice......good thing he's white, because he will be caught and brought to justice......otherwise as a black man, he'd just be buying time before some white cops pops his head open with a bullet!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope a cop kills him, saves the tax payers money, but you want to prove you are racist is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *My prediction and you heard it here first...and i want my creds.....chances are the coward has killed himself, he will in fact have one of the famous white boy 3 names, Billy Ray Bud and I would bet the house, prior to this, he was a nice white quiet white boy who was a boy scout leader, etc.*
Click to expand...

No, he will go down in history as a murderer, but people like yourself want to keep racism alive and well. Congratulations.


----------



## 007

WillHaftawaite said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nut bag hated Christians. Had nothing to do with race. So calling it a hate crime better mean hate against Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't know that til they arrest and interview him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the most logical conclusion. He chose a "CHURCH."
> 
> Use your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He chose a BLACK church.
> 
> Did he hate Christians, Blacks, or Black Christians?
> 
> Until his story comes out, FROM HIS OWN LIPS, we're just guessing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guesses are based on logic. Its called profiling, and you can bet that's what the cops are doing right now on this guy, building a profile.
> 
> He could have shot up a bunch of BLACKS in any of a couple hundred different places, but he didn't, he chose a CHURCH, so it's not logical it was a crime solely against blacks.
> 
> That's not to say race didn't play a role, it just isn't what stands out as his motiove. He wanted to kill Christians. They could have been green and it wouldn't have mattered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If his only goal was to kill Christians, why did he pick a black church when there are so many varieties of white Christian churches the area?
> 
> Baptist, Presbyterian, Catholic, etc
> 
> Why target the black church?
Click to expand...

One thing you can be sure of, of a church. There will be Christians inside.

One thing you can't be sure of, that it's a black only church.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Billy_Kinetta said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If I didn't know any better, I'd swear this in the 1960's and you sir is demanding that Dr.King stay away. Al Sharpton, Jackson are not responsible for a young white male with a hate mentality.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete nonsense.  King was a decent man who helped right a wrong.  Sharpton, Jackson and others are typical Democrat operatives charged with stirring up as much chaos and racial animosity as they can within the black community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *LOLOLOLOL.....oh, now Dr.King is  decent man, LOLOLOL...gotcha!!*
> *GTFOOH, every time one of you nuts go on a shit fit and start shooting up people its always somebody else's fault. Your race is evil and you can either own it or not own it!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. Goodbye.
Click to expand...



Seems some of the people here are as idiotic as those on the old board, billy.

Funnier, but just as idiotic


----------



## tigerred59

jknowgood said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nut bag hated Christians. Had nothing to do with race. So calling it a hate crime better mean hate against Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't know that til they arrest and interview him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the most logical conclusion. He chose a "CHURCH."
> 
> Use your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He chose a BLACK church.
> 
> Did he hate Christians, Blacks, or Black Christians?
> 
> Until his story comes out, FROM HIS OWN LIPS, we're just guessing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Can I clarify what you just said........Until this confused white child comes out and admit he murdered 9 people just because, we're all just guessing at this point. After all, he's white and white people murder for valid reason, unlike the thugs and black animals......feel better?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay since you want to bring racism into this. How many blacks have murdered other blacks since last night?
Click to expand...


*2 zillion I would guess....now I got a question for you, how many blacks went into a white church EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER AND MURDERED A BUNCH OF WHITES? How many blacks bombed a church that killed 3 little black girls? How many blacks went into a movie theater and murdered 19 people just for the sport of it? How many blacks gunned down 21 babies in an elementary school, just because? How many blacks murdered 3 sitting presidents because they were having a bad day? How many blacks strung up innocent whites just to have fun? Shall I go on?*


----------



## jknowgood

tigerred59 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How in the hell does anyone of color in this nation stress over what the fu** is going on overseas, with so much evil being perpetrated against our race, by both blacks and whites. I'm sitting here listening to reports about ISIS, with 9 blacks gunned down for the sport of white hatred...incredible!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ISIS would lop off your American head as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Put it this way, I would rather run across a hating muslim, a thug, even a damned pit bull than come across a white boy under the age 25 that smiles a lot!!*
Click to expand...

And I hope you do, a hater like yourself deserves it.


----------



## strollingbones

church hours are the most segregated hours there are


----------



## Statistikhengst

mudwhistle said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd never say that on a thread where a black person committed a crime.
> 
> 
> 
> The race of the suspect does not make the comments here any less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great.  I'm glad you feel that way about a white on black crime thread.  Please try to apply it to all other crime threads in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always wait for the facts to be presented when talking about a crime on here don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well, the first and only truly immutable fact is that this kind of crime should never happen, anytime, anywhere, with any group of people at all.*
> 
> Murdering people in the middle of worshipping is as low as a person can go. There is, imo, no lower point than this.
> 
> I feel this way when Jews get murdered while worshipping in a Synagogue, or the Sikhs who were murdered in a Temple somewhere in the Snowbelt last year (Wisconsin? Minnesota?), or Christians in a Church and yes, Muslims in a Mosque.
> 
> Some things in life should be instinctively completely off limits, and this is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happens every day in the Middle-East. Has been for over a decade. Christians murdered by Muslims. That's what ISIS is doing right now.
> 
> Not a peep out of you because of it.
Click to expand...




Uhm, no. I have spoken out against it a lot, espeicially since I am a Jew. Try again.


----------



## tigerred59

007 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How in the hell does anyone of color in this nation stress over what the fu** is going on overseas, with so much evil being perpetrated against our race, by both blacks and whites. I'm sitting here listening to reports about ISIS, with 9 blacks gunned down for the sport of white hatred...incredible!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ISIS would lop off your American head as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Put it this way, I would rather run across a hating muslim, a thug, even a damned pit bull than come across a white boy under the age 25 that smiles a lot!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd rather you run across a hating muslim thug too, maybe they'd put a bullet in your worthless racist skull.
Click to expand...


*Would that bullet be before or after some white cop coward or hillbilly white boy does it first? Just askin*


----------



## Statistikhengst

2aguy said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, didn't you just say it was "radical" to suggest it was racism, and that it is not reverent of the dead to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you simply like to read what you want to read. It's radical to leap to judgement before the cause has been fully determined. We all know what it might be, but I will wait for the authorities to make that conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> I had no idea you loved government so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police chief of Charleston, who is white and who gave a very good, professional announcement shortly after the crime, has already pronounced this as a hate crime. That automatically means that racism was involved.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...it means the shooter hated the people......he murdered 8 people...but lets really lock him up because he was a racist?
Click to expand...



What, you think a WHITE shooter enters a BLACK church and shoots 9 people dead because he didn't like the bonnets on their heads, or what?

And then, said shooter calls and taunts that cops and claims that he also planted a bomb...

And you think that race has no part to play in the WHITE Chief of Police from Charleston calling this a "hate crime"? Really?


----------



## JoeMoma

tigerred59 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is disrespectful TO the dead. Don't misquote me. You are using their deaths to push a racial agenda. You just proved it in your previous posts. My gosh man, do you ever read what you post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh. OK. Its disrespectful TO the dead to suggest it was racism, unless the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> 
> Got it. Also, sorry I prejudged a mass murderer. He was prolly just having a bad day from not being able to get a job because of his whiteness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a stupid son of a bitch, shut the hell up. People were murdered last night, as usual you want to push the race card. Why can't we come together and get this killer and bring him to justice? People like yourself want to bring racism into it. You being a hater is noted, continue to be a miserable person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *I have to horn in on this....IF IT LOOKS LIKE A FUKIN DUCK, QUACKS LIKE A DAMNED DUCK, GOTDAMIT, ITS A FRICKIN DUCK.......IT WAS A RACE CRIME....AND NO AMOUNT OF PERFUME, RATIONAL BS IS GONNA CHANGE THE OBVIOUS. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit dumbass, who cares? We have a killer on the loose and you are worried about the killer being a racist. Wow I just want him caught and brought to justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh, you want him brought to justice......good thing he's white, because he will be caught and brought to justice......otherwise as a black man, he'd just be buying time before some white cops pops his head open with a bullet!!*
Click to expand...

Actually, most white people will be okay with this dude getting taken out by a cop.  the color of the cop doesn't matter.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think we'd have this SCREAMING headline about the persons skin color if the shooter had been an Asian, Indian, Oriental, etc etc?
> 
> Here we go again folks. and next they will have them a RIGHTWING extremist, racist bigot,  who is anti-government, read Sarah Palin's facebook and  hated Obama.  so they went out and shot up a church that had black people in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Staph Infection, instead of bitching about other people, why don't you fucking grow up and stick to the facts?
> 
> *A young white man, age 21 or 22, goes into a a black church during Wednesday Evening church services and brutally shoots 9 people dead. He then calls the police while on the run and taunts them and claims that he also has a bomb in the vicinity.*
> 
> Sounds like a nasty, nasty, evil perp to me. I hope the cops get him and they get him quickly.
> 
> Or do you support him having murdered 9 completely innocent people in cold blood? Is that your position?
> 
> Stephanie, do you even have a heart?  A soul? A conscience?
> 
> Or is your ideology the only thing that is important to you?
> 
> Damn, you are one thoroughly disgusting troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know Staph has to bring her partisan political views into every incident.  It is her MO....unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and we know you have to troll with your nasty comments and name calling
> there wasn't anything partisan about it. but ANSWER THE DAMN question? if the shooter were any other SKIN COLOR. you're an infection of hate on this board
Click to expand...



MASSIVE IRONY ALERT.

MASSIVE.


----------



## rightwinger

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the hell up, can't you leave politics alone. For a minute?
Click to expand...

 
This has nothing to do with politics

This is the American gun culture we have embraced. When tragedies like this occur, we feign outrage and in the end, just shrug and say....nothing we can do about it


----------



## TemplarKormac

Oh and to add fuel to this already sick and twisted fire,  State Senator Larry Grooms, who was among the dead,  was A REPUBLICAN. Hey liberals, how goes your race baiting now?


----------



## tigerred59

rightwinger said:


> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights



*When some nut can walk into a elementary school and gun down 21 blue eyed corn fed white babies and nothing is done about guns in this country....ANYONE WITH A WORKING BRAIN CELL KNOWS, THIS SHIT....9 BLACKS BEING KILLED IS NOTHING.*

*But this nation and our love of guns will rule the day, we kept silent!!*


----------



## 007

tigerred59 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How in the hell does anyone of color in this nation stress over what the fu** is going on overseas, with so much evil being perpetrated against our race, by both blacks and whites. I'm sitting here listening to reports about ISIS, with 9 blacks gunned down for the sport of white hatred...incredible!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ISIS would lop off your American head as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Put it this way, I would rather run across a hating muslim, a thug, even a damned pit bull than come across a white boy under the age 25 that smiles a lot!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd rather you run across a hating muslim thug too, maybe they'd put a bullet in your worthless racist skull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Would that bullet be before or after some white cop coward or hillbilly white boy does it first? Just askin*
Click to expand...

Your victim act is a stupid as you are racist.

We AAAAALLLL know that there's FAAARR more "violent" black on white crime than white on black.

Go cry wolf somewhere else, shit for brains.


----------



## Statistikhengst

WillHaftawaite said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you simply like to read what you want to read. It's radical to leap to judgement before the cause has been fully determined. We all know what it might be, but I will wait for the authorities to make that conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> I had no idea you loved government so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police chief of Charleston, who is white and who gave a very good, professional announcement shortly after the crime, has already pronounced this as a hate crime. That automatically means that racism was involved.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...it means the shooter hated the people......he murdered 8 people...but lets really lock him up because he was a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the first place white could be Hispanic, or Middle East or one of us white folk. As far as hating people, I suggest he hated Christians.
> as long as everyone wants to get stupid and claim its racism before the guy is even caught, let me jump in and add some more stupidity to the conversation.
> I say he was a homosexual who hated Christians because they wont let him marry his butt buddy and adopt kids, so, he went in and shot up the church.
> or how about this, he was a muslim convert that was on his own personal jihad based on his readings in the koran and was just warning the infidels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't look Middle eastern, or Hispanbic to me.
Click to expand...




Thanks for providing the information.


----------



## tigerred59

TemplarKormac said:


> Oh and to add fuel to this already sick and twisted fire,  State Senator Larry Grooms was A REPUBLICAN. Hey liberals, how goes your race baiting now?



*Race baiting? Hey you dumb shit for brains maggot, THIS WAS A RACE CRIME NOW SHUT UP AND PRAY!!*


----------



## Statistikhengst

DigitalDrifter said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> The likes of Brian Ross, Al Sharpton and some of the radicals on MSNBC better not say anything, and just stay out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've seen this morning, this community has well-spoken strong leaders, who don't need outside dividers showing up trying to take the stage.
> Especially pricks like Al Sharpton.
Click to expand...



Actually, I agree with you on that one.


----------



## jknowgood

tigerred59 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't know that til they arrest and interview him.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most logical conclusion. He chose a "CHURCH."
> 
> Use your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He chose a BLACK church.
> 
> Did he hate Christians, Blacks, or Black Christians?
> 
> Until his story comes out, FROM HIS OWN LIPS, we're just guessing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Can I clarify what you just said........Until this confused white child comes out and admit he murdered 9 people just because, we're all just guessing at this point. After all, he's white and white people murder for valid reason, unlike the thugs and black animals......feel better?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay since you want to bring racism into this. How many blacks have murdered other blacks since last night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *2 zillion I would guess....now I got a question for you, how many blacks went into a white church EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER AND MURDERED A BUNCH OF WHITES? How many blacks bombed a church that killed 3 little black girls? How many blacks went into a movie theater and murdered 19 people just for the sport of it? How many blacks gunned down 21 babies in an elementary school, just because? How many blacks murdered 3 sitting presidents because they were having a bad day? How many blacks strung up innocent whites just to have fun? Shall I go on?*
Click to expand...

Lol, your race invented the drive by. How many have been innocently murdered by them. Thousands of innocent kids. They are done daily black on black crime. How many blacks have killed each other in Baltimore in the past few days? Do you really want to go there?


----------



## tigerred59

007 said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How in the hell does anyone of color in this nation stress over what the fu** is going on overseas, with so much evil being perpetrated against our race, by both blacks and whites. I'm sitting here listening to reports about ISIS, with 9 blacks gunned down for the sport of white hatred...incredible!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ISIS would lop off your American head as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Put it this way, I would rather run across a hating muslim, a thug, even a damned pit bull than come across a white boy under the age 25 that smiles a lot!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd rather you run across a hating muslim thug too, maybe they'd put a bullet in your worthless racist skull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Would that bullet be before or after some white cop coward or hillbilly white boy does it first? Just askin*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your victim act is a stupid as you are racist.
> 
> We AAAAALLLL know that there's FAAARR more "violent" black on white crime than white on black.
> 
> Go cry wolf somewhere else, shit for brains.
Click to expand...


*Here's the difference, lice licker.....black on white crime....n*gga's go  under the damned jail, if they live to have a day in court.....white on black crimes.....paleezzeee!!*


----------



## Statistikhengst

007 said:


> This nut bag hated Christians. Had nothing to do with race. So calling it a hate crime better mean hate against Christians.




Why? Cuz you said so?

Oh, that is impressive.


----------



## rightwinger

tigerred59 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When some nut can walk into a elementary school and gun down 21 blue eyed corn fed white babies and nothing is done about guns in this country....ANYONE WITH A WORKING BRAIN CELL KNOWS, THIS SHIT....9 BLACKS BEING KILLED IS NOTHING.*
> 
> *But this nation and our love of guns will rule the day, we kept silent!!*
Click to expand...

 
You can count on it

There will be no lasting outrage here. It is part of what makes America what it is today. We love our guns more than we love our children.........what would make anyone think nine black churchgoers will change our mind


----------



## Hugo Furst

Statistikhengst said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> I had no idea you loved government so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief of Charleston, who is white and who gave a very good, professional announcement shortly after the crime, has already pronounced this as a hate crime. That automatically means that racism was involved.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...it means the shooter hated the people......he murdered 8 people...but lets really lock him up because he was a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the first place white could be Hispanic, or Middle East or one of us white folk. As far as hating people, I suggest he hated Christians.
> as long as everyone wants to get stupid and claim its racism before the guy is even caught, let me jump in and add some more stupidity to the conversation.
> I say he was a homosexual who hated Christians because they wont let him marry his butt buddy and adopt kids, so, he went in and shot up the church.
> or how about this, he was a muslim convert that was on his own personal jihad based on his readings in the koran and was just warning the infidels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't look Middle eastern, or Hispanbic to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for providing the information.
Click to expand...



No problem, the picture had just shown in one of my twitter feeds, and thought I'd pass it on.

(My good deed for the month)


----------



## tigerred59

Mac1958 said:


> Add one part division pimp radio and multiply it by Identity Politics/PC, and you get crazies who get pushed too far.
> 
> Predictably.
> 
> Horrible.
> 
> .



*No, when you got the GOP, the biggest proprietiers of hatred in this country out hating on Gays, hispanics, the poor, everyone should expect the white nuts to come out.*


----------



## rightwinger

So what do we have from this tragedy so far?

We can't blame it on race
We can't blame it on guns

Just move along people....nothing to see here


----------



## 007

Statistikhengst said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nut bag hated Christians. Had nothing to do with race. So calling it a hate crime better mean hate against Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Cuz you said so?
> 
> Oh, that is impressive.
Click to expand...

I've already explained why. Apparently you'd rather run your jacked off cock sucking mouth than acknowledge that.

Eat shit, moron.


----------



## TemplarKormac

tigerred59 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and to add fuel to this already sick and twisted fire,  State Senator Larry Grooms was A REPUBLICAN. Hey liberals, how goes your race baiting now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Race baiting? Hey you dumb shit for brains maggot, THIS WAS A RACE CRIME NOW SHUT UP AND PRAY!!*
Click to expand...


No,  you just need to shut up. This has not in fact been deemed a racist hate crime.  For all we know, the hate crime could have been religiously motivated. 

Seriously,  go eat your Cheerios like a good three year old should.


----------



## Mac1958

rightwinger said:


> So what do we have from this tragedy so far?
> 
> We can't blame it on race
> We can't blame it on guns
> 
> Just move along people....nothing to see here


We blame it on:

1. The shooter
2. Those on *both* ends of the spectrum who are fomenting hatred and division

If we're honest.

.


----------



## Hugo Furst

jknowgood said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most logical conclusion. He chose a "CHURCH."
> 
> Use your head.
> 
> 
> 
> He chose a BLACK church.
> 
> Did he hate Christians, Blacks, or Black Christians?
> 
> Until his story comes out, FROM HIS OWN LIPS, we're just guessing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Can I clarify what you just said........Until this confused white child comes out and admit he murdered 9 people just because, we're all just guessing at this point. After all, he's white and white people murder for valid reason, unlike the thugs and black animals......feel better?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay since you want to bring racism into this. How many blacks have murdered other blacks since last night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *2 zillion I would guess....now I got a question for you, how many blacks went into a white church EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER AND MURDERED A BUNCH OF WHITES? How many blacks bombed a church that killed 3 little black girls? How many blacks went into a movie theater and murdered 19 people just for the sport of it? How many blacks gunned down 21 babies in an elementary school, just because? How many blacks murdered 3 sitting presidents because they were having a bad day? How many blacks strung up innocent whites just to have fun? Shall I go on?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, your race invented the drive by. How many have been innocently murdered by them. Thousands of innocent kids. They are done daily black on black crime. How many blacks have killed each other in Baltimore in the past few days? Do you really want to go there?
Click to expand...



Actually, the drive by was probably invented in the Roaring 20s.

But they seem to get a lot of coverage in old movies, so anyone could have picked up on them.


----------



## tigerred59

rightwinger said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When some nut can walk into a elementary school and gun down 21 blue eyed corn fed white babies and nothing is done about guns in this country....ANYONE WITH A WORKING BRAIN CELL KNOWS, THIS SHIT....9 BLACKS BEING KILLED IS NOTHING.*
> 
> *But this nation and our love of guns will rule the day, we kept silent!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can count on it
> 
> There will be no lasting outrage here. It is part of what makes America what it is today. We love our guns more than we love our children.........what would make anyone think nine black churchgoers will change our mind
Click to expand...


*Bingo....any nation that lives and thrive off of NRA and gun worship, will never allow this to change their minds. What angers me the most, is that this white thug, like most of these senseless killings, never venture into areas where it can be a clean fight...like a club or a inner city hot spot*


----------



## 007

rightwinger said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When some nut can walk into a elementary school and gun down 21 blue eyed corn fed white babies and nothing is done about guns in this country....ANYONE WITH A WORKING BRAIN CELL KNOWS, THIS SHIT....9 BLACKS BEING KILLED IS NOTHING.*
> 
> *But this nation and our love of guns will rule the day, we kept silent!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can count on it
> 
> There will be no lasting outrage here. It is part of what makes America what it is today. We love our guns more than we love our children.........what would make anyone think nine black churchgoers will change our mind
Click to expand...

So someone shoots some people up... who's the first person people will call? Well how about that, it's ANOTHER PERSON WITH A GUN.

The ONLY thing that stops a BAD GUY WITH A GUN, is a GOOD GUY WITH A GUN.

What part about that don't you fucking idiots get?


----------



## Indofred

Once again we see a white right wing gun nut terrorist killing innocent civilians.
Wake up America.


----------



## jknowgood

tigerred59 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't know that til they arrest and interview him.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most logical conclusion. He chose a "CHURCH."
> 
> Use your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He chose a BLACK church.
> 
> Did he hate Christians, Blacks, or Black Christians?
> 
> Until his story comes out, FROM HIS OWN LIPS, we're just guessing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Can I clarify what you just said........Until this confused white child comes out and admit he murdered 9 people just because, we're all just guessing at this point. After all, he's white and white people murder for valid reason, unlike the thugs and black animals......feel better?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay since you want to bring racism into this. How many blacks have murdered other blacks since last night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *2 zillion I would guess....now I got a question for you, how many blacks went into a white church EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER AND MURDERED A BUNCH OF WHITES? How many blacks bombed a church that killed 3 little black girls? How many blacks went into a movie theater and murdered 19 people just for the sport of it? How many blacks gunned down 21 babies in an elementary school, just because? How many blacks murdered 3 sitting presidents because they were having a bad day? How many blacks strung up innocent whites just to have fun? Shall I go on?*
Click to expand...

I guess blacks just like to kill each other, keeping it in the family. I can go there though. I do remember a black man  killing a retarded man at a fast food resturant. Right after trevon attacked a white mexican. So you are saying blacks don't do mass murders? You are not only a racist, but a stupid racist to boot. Lol


----------



## Statistikhengst

007 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't know that til they arrest and interview him.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most logical conclusion. He chose a "CHURCH."
> 
> Use your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He chose a BLACK church.
> 
> Did he hate Christians, Blacks, or Black Christians?
> 
> Until his story comes out, FROM HIS OWN LIPS, we're just guessing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guesses are based on logic. Its called profiling, and you can bet that's what the cops are doing right now on this guy, building a profile.
> 
> He could have shot up a bunch of BLACKS in any of a couple hundred different places, but he didn't, he chose a CHURCH, so it's not logical it was a crime solely against blacks.
> 
> That's not to say race didn't play a role, it just isn't what stands out as his motiove. He wanted to kill Christians. They could have been green and it wouldn't have mattered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If his only goal was to kill Christians, why did he pick a black church when there are so many varieties of white Christian churches the area?
> 
> Baptist, Presbyterian, Catholic, etc
> 
> Why target the black church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing you can be sure of, of a church. There will be Christians inside.
> 
> *One thing you can't be sure of, that it's a black only church.*
Click to expand...



But in this case, it was. In fact, it is the oldest black church in all of the USA, with a long history and very, very well known within Charleston.

Anything else to add, you dottering old fool?


----------



## JoeMoma

Is it any greater a crime to kill people based on race than it is to kill people to steal their money (or some other motive)?  Some people are simply evil!


----------



## jknowgood

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the hell up, can't you leave politics alone. For a minute?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with politics
> 
> This is the American gun culture we have embraced. When tragedies like this occur, we feign outrage and in the end, just shrug and say....nothing we can do about it
Click to expand...

I want the killer brought to justice. You want to attack the second amendment on cue.


----------



## tigerred59

jknowgood said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most logical conclusion. He chose a "CHURCH."
> 
> Use your head.
> 
> 
> 
> He chose a BLACK church.
> 
> Did he hate Christians, Blacks, or Black Christians?
> 
> Until his story comes out, FROM HIS OWN LIPS, we're just guessing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Can I clarify what you just said........Until this confused white child comes out and admit he murdered 9 people just because, we're all just guessing at this point. After all, he's white and white people murder for valid reason, unlike the thugs and black animals......feel better?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay since you want to bring racism into this. How many blacks have murdered other blacks since last night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *2 zillion I would guess....now I got a question for you, how many blacks went into a white church EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER AND MURDERED A BUNCH OF WHITES? How many blacks bombed a church that killed 3 little black girls? How many blacks went into a movie theater and murdered 19 people just for the sport of it? How many blacks gunned down 21 babies in an elementary school, just because? How many blacks murdered 3 sitting presidents because they were having a bad day? How many blacks strung up innocent whites just to have fun? Shall I go on?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, your race invented the drive by. How many have been innocently murdered by them. Thousands of innocent kids. They are done daily black on black crime. How many blacks have killed each other in Baltimore in the past few days? Do you really want to go there?
Click to expand...


*Lets go there.....when you have overt poverty, no social resources, blight in jobs and opportunity and inner city issues...yes, you're gonna have senseless murders among a certain group of people. Come to Kentucky someday, same dynamics in white poor counties.....but here's the difference that morons like you don't see.....WHY WOULD A WHITE BOY, MAN, WHAT THE FUCK EVER....WANT TO HATE ON A RACE, THAT WORSHIPS THE SHIT HE POOPS EACH DAY, CHARISH HIS WHITE WOMEN LIKE THE HOLY GRAIL, WHY WOULD A WHITE MAN THAT RULES THE PLANET, HAS EVERYTHING AT HIS DISCRETION....WANT TO HATE A RACE THAT WOULD LITERLY EMPLOED IF THEY DIDN'T HAVE WHITIE TO WORSHIP?*


----------



## Statistikhengst

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the hell up, can't you leave politics alone. For a minute?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with politics
> 
> This is the American gun culture we have embraced. When tragedies like this occur, we feign outrage and in the end, just shrug and say....nothing we can do about it
Click to expand...


It happened with the batman shootings.
It happened in Newtown.
It happened with Gabby Giffords.

There is a pattern here.


----------



## tigerred59

JoeMoma said:


> Is it any greater a crime to kill people based on race than it is to kill people to steal their money (or some other motive)?  Some people are simply evil!



*Apple and oranges....white men killing blacks for what? Yaw own the world, what harm can any black person do to a race that is protected and worshipped around the globe?*


----------



## 007

Statistikhengst said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most logical conclusion. He chose a "CHURCH."
> 
> Use your head.
> 
> 
> 
> He chose a BLACK church.
> 
> Did he hate Christians, Blacks, or Black Christians?
> 
> Until his story comes out, FROM HIS OWN LIPS, we're just guessing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guesses are based on logic. Its called profiling, and you can bet that's what the cops are doing right now on this guy, building a profile.
> 
> He could have shot up a bunch of BLACKS in any of a couple hundred different places, but he didn't, he chose a CHURCH, so it's not logical it was a crime solely against blacks.
> 
> That's not to say race didn't play a role, it just isn't what stands out as his motiove. He wanted to kill Christians. They could have been green and it wouldn't have mattered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If his only goal was to kill Christians, why did he pick a black church when there are so many varieties of white Christian churches the area?
> 
> Baptist, Presbyterian, Catholic, etc
> 
> Why target the black church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing you can be sure of, of a church. There will be Christians inside.
> 
> *One thing you can't be sure of, that it's a black only church.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But in this case, it was. In fact, it is the oldest black church in all of the USA, with a long history and very, very well known within Charleston.
> 
> Anything else to add, you dottering old fool?
Click to expand...

And just how is it "YOU" know that this person "KNEW" it was a BLACK church? YOU TALK TO HIM?

Take your pajama boy punk bull shit somewhere esle, fag. You don't know anymore about what is going than anyone else, so don't act like you do, dumbass mother fucking progtard.


----------



## Statistikhengst

TemplarKormac said:


> Oh and to add fuel to this already sick and twisted fire,  State Senator Larry Grooms, who was among the dead,  was A REPUBLICAN. Hey liberals, how goes your race baiting now?




Well, aren't you one stupid fuck.

I mentioned no parties at all.

Murder is murder is murder.

And when a racist opens fire on people, I doubt that he looks to see if they are card carrying Democrats, Republicans, or otherwise.

Get a grip on yourself, bubba.


----------



## tigerred59

Statistikhengst said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the hell up, can't you leave politics alone. For a minute?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with politics
> 
> This is the American gun culture we have embraced. When tragedies like this occur, we feign outrage and in the end, just shrug and say....nothing we can do about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happened with the batman shootings.
> It happened in Newtown.
> It happened with Gabby Giffords.
> 
> There is a pattern here.
Click to expand...


*Yes there is a pattern, its called election times and the GOP and people like Rush and Fox news feed these mindless bastards the courage they use to kill people. Look it up, its fact*


----------



## Statistikhengst

jknowgood said:


> Lol, *your race* invented the drive by. How many have been innocently murdered by them. Thousands of innocent kids. They are done daily black on black crime. How many blacks have killed each other in Baltimore in the past few days? Do you really want to go there?



Nope. No racism intended here. Nosirree.

Racists are so very translucent.


----------



## tigerred59

007 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> He chose a BLACK church.
> 
> Did he hate Christians, Blacks, or Black Christians?
> 
> Until his story comes out, FROM HIS OWN LIPS, we're just guessing.
> 
> 
> 
> Guesses are based on logic. Its called profiling, and you can bet that's what the cops are doing right now on this guy, building a profile.
> 
> He could have shot up a bunch of BLACKS in any of a couple hundred different places, but he didn't, he chose a CHURCH, so it's not logical it was a crime solely against blacks.
> 
> That's not to say race didn't play a role, it just isn't what stands out as his motiove. He wanted to kill Christians. They could have been green and it wouldn't have mattered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If his only goal was to kill Christians, why did he pick a black church when there are so many varieties of white Christian churches the area?
> 
> Baptist, Presbyterian, Catholic, etc
> 
> Why target the black church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing you can be sure of, of a church. There will be Christians inside.
> 
> *One thing you can't be sure of, that it's a black only church.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But in this case, it was. In fact, it is the oldest black church in all of the USA, with a long history and very, very well known within Charleston.
> 
> Anything else to add, you dottering old fool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And just how is it "YOU" know that this person "KNEW" it was a BLACK church? YOU TALK TO HIM?
> 
> Take your pajama boy punk bull shit somewhere esle, fag. You don't know anymore about what is going than anyone else, so don't act like you do, dumbass mother fucking progtard.
Click to expand...


*Anyone living in that area, not knowing the history of that church was either dumb or stupid....STOP PROTECTING THE INSANE...IT MAKES YOU SOUND AND LOOK STUPID*


----------



## Hugo Furst

007 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> He chose a BLACK church.
> 
> Did he hate Christians, Blacks, or Black Christians?
> 
> Until his story comes out, FROM HIS OWN LIPS, we're just guessing.
> 
> 
> 
> Guesses are based on logic. Its called profiling, and you can bet that's what the cops are doing right now on this guy, building a profile.
> 
> He could have shot up a bunch of BLACKS in any of a couple hundred different places, but he didn't, he chose a CHURCH, so it's not logical it was a crime solely against blacks.
> 
> That's not to say race didn't play a role, it just isn't what stands out as his motiove. He wanted to kill Christians. They could have been green and it wouldn't have mattered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If his only goal was to kill Christians, why did he pick a black church when there are so many varieties of white Christian churches the area?
> 
> Baptist, Presbyterian, Catholic, etc
> 
> Why target the black church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing you can be sure of, of a church. There will be Christians inside.
> 
> *One thing you can't be sure of, that it's a black only church.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But in this case, it was. In fact, it is the oldest black church in all of the USA, with a long history and very, very well known within Charleston.
> 
> Anything else to add, you dottering old fool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And just how is it "YOU" know that this person "KNEW" it was a BLACK church? YOU TALK TO HIM?
> 
> Take your pajama boy punk bull shit somewhere esle, fag. You don't know anymore about what is going than anyone else, so don't act like you do, dumbass mother fucking progtard.
Click to expand...



Just what part of "oldest black church in all of the USA, with a long history and very, very well known within Charleston" didn't you understand?

What part of  'the perp attended services for an hour before he started shooting' don't you understand?


----------



## Statistikhengst

007 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nut bag hated Christians. Had nothing to do with race. So calling it a hate crime better mean hate against Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Cuz you said so?
> 
> Oh, that is impressive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've already explained why. Apparently you'd rather run your jacked off cock sucking mouth than acknowledge that.
> 
> Eat shit, moron.
Click to expand...


Well, aren't you being foul mouthed today.

It only makes you and your "argumentation" (if we want to be charitable and call it that) look very, very weak.


----------



## rightwinger

007 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When some nut can walk into a elementary school and gun down 21 blue eyed corn fed white babies and nothing is done about guns in this country....ANYONE WITH A WORKING BRAIN CELL KNOWS, THIS SHIT....9 BLACKS BEING KILLED IS NOTHING.*
> 
> *But this nation and our love of guns will rule the day, we kept silent!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can count on it
> 
> There will be no lasting outrage here. It is part of what makes America what it is today. We love our guns more than we love our children.........what would make anyone think nine black churchgoers will change our mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So someone shoots some people up... who's the first person people will call? Well how about that, it's ANOTHER PERSON WITH A GUN.
> 
> The ONLY thing that stops a BAD GUY WITH A GUN, is a GOOD GUY WITH A GUN.
> 
> What part about that don't you fucking idiots get?
Click to expand...

 
Another example of our rampant gun culture

The only solution to more gun violence is more guns. Dodge City meets Somalia as we need more shootouts in our streets to solve gun violence


----------



## bucs90

Statistikhengst said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the hell up, can't you leave politics alone. For a minute?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with politics
> 
> This is the American gun culture we have embraced. When tragedies like this occur, we feign outrage and in the end, just shrug and say....nothing we can do about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happened with the batman shootings.
> It happened in Newtown.
> It happened with Gabby Giffords.
> 
> There is a pattern here.
Click to expand...


Theres no doubt that there is a trend of psychopathic isolated white males in their late teens/early 20s doing these mass shootings.

We need mental hospitals back...and identify these loons early...and CONFINE them.

Society isnt crazier. Its just that our crazy now walks the streets instead of being confined.


----------



## tigerred59

Mac1958 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do we have from this tragedy so far?
> 
> We can't blame it on race
> We can't blame it on guns
> 
> Just move along people....nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> We blame it on:
> 
> 1. The shooter
> 2. Those on *both* ends of the spectrum who are fomenting hatred and division
> 
> If we're honest.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


*Both f***kin ends? Are you insane.....why would a church be preaching white hatred? GTFOOH fool!!*


----------



## Statistikhengst

Indofred said:


> Once again we see a white right wing gun nut terrorist killing innocent civilians.
> Wake up America.




Oh, I've not seen many people claim he is from the right. But he is very likely a nasty racist. Racism doesn't know one specific ideology.


----------



## jknowgood

tigerred59 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> He chose a BLACK church.
> 
> Did he hate Christians, Blacks, or Black Christians?
> 
> Until his story comes out, FROM HIS OWN LIPS, we're just guessing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can I clarify what you just said........Until this confused white child comes out and admit he murdered 9 people just because, we're all just guessing at this point. After all, he's white and white people murder for valid reason, unlike the thugs and black animals......feel better?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay since you want to bring racism into this. How many blacks have murdered other blacks since last night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *2 zillion I would guess....now I got a question for you, how many blacks went into a white church EVER EVER EVER EVER EVER AND MURDERED A BUNCH OF WHITES? How many blacks bombed a church that killed 3 little black girls? How many blacks went into a movie theater and murdered 19 people just for the sport of it? How many blacks gunned down 21 babies in an elementary school, just because? How many blacks murdered 3 sitting presidents because they were having a bad day? How many blacks strung up innocent whites just to have fun? Shall I go on?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, your race invented the drive by. How many have been innocently murdered by them. Thousands of innocent kids. They are done daily black on black crime. How many blacks have killed each other in Baltimore in the past few days? Do you really want to go there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Lets go there.....when you have overt poverty, no social resources, blight in jobs and opportunity and inner city issues...yes, you're gonna have senseless murders among a certain group of people. Come to Kentucky someday, same dynamics in white poor counties.....but here's the difference that morons like you don't see.....WHY WOULD A WHITE BOY, MAN, WHAT THE FUCK EVER....WANT TO HATE ON A RACE, THAT WORSHIPS THE SHIT HE POOPS EACH DAY, CHARISH HIS WHITE WOMEN LIKE THE HOLY GRAIL, WHY WOULD A WHITE MAN THAT RULES THE PLANET, HAS EVERYTHING AT HIS DISCRETION....WANT TO HATE A RACE THAT WOULD LITERLY EMPLOED IF THEY DIDN'T HAVE WHITIE TO WORSHIP?*
Click to expand...

We have a black president and blacks are worse off since. So l guess you can say blacks are their worst enemy. Also when you sold yourselves to the democrat party. Your demise started then, keep blaming everyone else and not yourself. Until you realize why you are where you are. You will never improve your life. Keep hating!


----------



## jknowgood

Statistikhengst said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the hell up, can't you leave politics alone. For a minute?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with politics
> 
> This is the American gun culture we have embraced. When tragedies like this occur, we feign outrage and in the end, just shrug and say....nothing we can do about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happened with the batman shootings.
> It happened in Newtown.
> It happened with Gabby Giffords.
> 
> There is a pattern here.
Click to expand...

Yes, they were all liberals that did those useless killings.


----------



## Statistikhengst

007 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> He chose a BLACK church.
> 
> Did he hate Christians, Blacks, or Black Christians?
> 
> Until his story comes out, FROM HIS OWN LIPS, we're just guessing.
> 
> 
> 
> Guesses are based on logic. Its called profiling, and you can bet that's what the cops are doing right now on this guy, building a profile.
> 
> He could have shot up a bunch of BLACKS in any of a couple hundred different places, but he didn't, he chose a CHURCH, so it's not logical it was a crime solely against blacks.
> 
> That's not to say race didn't play a role, it just isn't what stands out as his motiove. He wanted to kill Christians. They could have been green and it wouldn't have mattered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If his only goal was to kill Christians, why did he pick a black church when there are so many varieties of white Christian churches the area?
> 
> Baptist, Presbyterian, Catholic, etc
> 
> Why target the black church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing you can be sure of, of a church. There will be Christians inside.
> 
> *One thing you can't be sure of, that it's a black only church.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But in this case, it was. In fact, it is the oldest black church in all of the USA, with a long history and very, very well known within Charleston.
> 
> Anything else to add, you dottering old fool?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And just how is it "YOU" know that this person "KNEW" it was a BLACK church? YOU TALK TO HIM?
> 
> Take your pajama boy punk bull shit somewhere esle, fag. You don't know anymore about what is going than anyone else, so don't act like you do, dumbass mother fucking progtard.
Click to expand...



Yes, you seem quite angry today.  Blood pressure problems? Erection problems? Or just can't get your tired old fat ass out of the recliner to launch the great revolution? All three?  Poor sop.

Do you really think your nasty comments phase me even in the slightest? 

They don't.


----------



## Mac1958

tigerred59 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do we have from this tragedy so far?
> 
> We can't blame it on race
> We can't blame it on guns
> 
> Just move along people....nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> We blame it on:
> 
> 1. The shooter
> 2. Those on *both* ends of the spectrum who are fomenting hatred and division
> 
> If we're honest.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Both f***kin ends? Are you insane.....why would a church be preaching white hatred? GTFOOH fool!!*
Click to expand...

You're a very good example of my point.

I suspect arms on both "sides" of this issue will get very tired from pointing the finger at the other side.

And thanks to you folks, nothing of value will be learned from this tragedy.  Just more blame, more division.

.


----------



## jknowgood

tigerred59 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights
> 
> 
> 
> Shut the hell up, can't you leave politics alone. For a minute?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with politics
> 
> This is the American gun culture we have embraced. When tragedies like this occur, we feign outrage and in the end, just shrug and say....nothing we can do about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It happened with the batman shootings.
> It happened in Newtown.
> It happened with Gabby Giffords.
> 
> There is a pattern here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yes there is a pattern, its called election times and the GOP and people like Rush and Fox news feed these mindless bastards the courage they use to kill people. Look it up, its fact*
Click to expand...

The killers in those useless killings were liberals you dumbass.


----------



## JoeMoma

tigerred59 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any greater a crime to kill people based on race than it is to kill people to steal their money (or some other motive)?  Some people are simply evil!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apple and oranges....white men killing blacks for what? Yaw own the world, what harm can any black person do to a race that is protected and worshipped around the globe?*
Click to expand...

Apples and oranges have nothing to do with my legitimate question.


----------



## jknowgood

tigerred59 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do we have from this tragedy so far?
> 
> We can't blame it on race
> We can't blame it on guns
> 
> Just move along people....nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> We blame it on:
> 
> 1. The shooter
> 2. Those on *both* ends of the spectrum who are fomenting hatred and division
> 
> If we're honest.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Both f***kin ends? Are you insane.....why would a church be preaching white hatred? GTFOOH fool!!*
Click to expand...

Never heard of reverend Wright's church? You're messiah went there over twenty years.


----------



## tigerred59

JoeMoma said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any greater a crime to kill people based on race than it is to kill people to steal their money (or some other motive)?  Some people are simply evil!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apple and oranges....white men killing blacks for what? Yaw own the world, what harm can any black person do to a race that is protected and worshipped around the globe?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apples and oranges have nothing to do with my legitimate question.
Click to expand...


(sigh)...I challenge you to see any post where I don't call out senseless black on black crime...have a nice day.


----------



## Statistikhengst

jknowgood said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do we have from this tragedy so far?
> 
> We can't blame it on race
> We can't blame it on guns
> 
> Just move along people....nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> We blame it on:
> 
> 1. The shooter
> 2. Those on *both* ends of the spectrum who are fomenting hatred and division
> 
> If we're honest.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Both f***kin ends? Are you insane.....why would a church be preaching white hatred? GTFOOH fool!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of reverend Wright's church? You're messiah went there over twenty years.
Click to expand...



I was wondering how long it would take for this to migrate over to "this is all Obama's fault".


----------



## rightwinger

jknowgood said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do we have from this tragedy so far?
> 
> We can't blame it on race
> We can't blame it on guns
> 
> Just move along people....nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> We blame it on:
> 
> 1. The shooter
> 2. Those on *both* ends of the spectrum who are fomenting hatred and division
> 
> If we're honest.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Both f***kin ends? Are you insane.....why would a church be preaching white hatred? GTFOOH fool!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of reverend Wright's church? You're messiah went there over twenty years.
Click to expand...

 
Rev Wright never advocated violence
He did not run a racist church.....only to idiot conservatives taking one quote out of context


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do we have from this tragedy so far?
> 
> We can't blame it on race
> We can't blame it on guns
> 
> Just move along people....nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> We blame it on:
> 
> 1. The shooter
> 2. Those on *both* ends of the spectrum who are fomenting hatred and division
> 
> If we're honest.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Both f***kin ends? Are you insane.....why would a church be preaching white hatred? GTFOOH fool!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of reverend Wright's church? You're messiah went there over twenty years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rev Wright never advocated violence
> He did not run a racist church.....only to idiot conservatives taking one quote out of context
Click to expand...


I saw him proudly state on TV that he ran a Black LIberation Theology Church.

Racism is part of that "Theology".


----------



## jknowgood

Statistikhengst said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do we have from this tragedy so far?
> 
> We can't blame it on race
> We can't blame it on guns
> 
> Just move along people....nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> We blame it on:
> 
> 1. The shooter
> 2. Those on *both* ends of the spectrum who are fomenting hatred and division
> 
> If we're honest.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Both f***kin ends? Are you insane.....why would a church be preaching white hatred? GTFOOH fool!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of reverend Wright's church? You're messiah went there over twenty years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how long it would take for this to migrate over to "this is all Obama's fault".
Click to expand...

Please tell how in that post  I blamed Obama.


----------



## PredFan

TheOldSchool said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
Click to expand...


So it's the white community's fault is it. You and your ill are just trash. Absolute worthless trash.


----------



## Correll

jknowgood said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do we have from this tragedy so far?
> 
> We can't blame it on race
> We can't blame it on guns
> 
> Just move along people....nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> We blame it on:
> 
> 1. The shooter
> 2. Those on *both* ends of the spectrum who are fomenting hatred and division
> 
> If we're honest.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Both f***kin ends? Are you insane.....why would a church be preaching white hatred? GTFOOH fool!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of reverend Wright's church? You're messiah went there over twenty years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how long it would take for this to migrate over to "this is all Obama's fault".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell how in that post  I blamed Obama.
Click to expand...



Stat just says stuff. He doesn't mean anything by it.


----------



## JoeMoma

tigerred59 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it any greater a crime to kill people based on race than it is to kill people to steal their money (or some other motive)?  Some people are simply evil!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Apple and oranges....white men killing blacks for what? Yaw own the world, what harm can any black person do to a race that is protected and worshipped around the globe?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apples and oranges have nothing to do with my legitimate question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (sigh)...I challenge you to see any post where I don't call out senseless black on black crime...have a nice day.
Click to expand...

Why are you making such a challenge?  You challenge has nothing to do with my question:  Is it any greater a crime to kill people based on race than to kill people to steal their money ( or some other motive)?  

The victims are just as dead regardless of the motive.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We blame it on:
> 
> 1. The shooter
> 2. Those on *both* ends of the spectrum who are fomenting hatred and division
> 
> If we're honest.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Both f***kin ends? Are you insane.....why would a church be preaching white hatred? GTFOOH fool!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of reverend Wright's church? You're messiah went there over twenty years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how long it would take for this to migrate over to "this is all Obama's fault".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell how in that post  I blamed Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stat just says stuff. He doesn't mean anything by it.
Click to expand...

You don't speak for me, troll.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jknowgood

rightwinger said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do we have from this tragedy so far?
> 
> We can't blame it on race
> We can't blame it on guns
> 
> Just move along people....nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> We blame it on:
> 
> 1. The shooter
> 2. Those on *both* ends of the spectrum who are fomenting hatred and division
> 
> If we're honest.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Both f***kin ends? Are you insane.....why would a church be preaching white hatred? GTFOOH fool!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of reverend Wright's church? You're messiah went there over twenty years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rev Wright never advocated violence
> He did not run a racist church.....only to idiot conservatives taking one quote out of context
Click to expand...

Coming from a Obama knob polisher. Wright is a racist, and Obama threw him to the wolves when it came to light.


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Both f***kin ends? Are you insane.....why would a church be preaching white hatred? GTFOOH fool!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of reverend Wright's church? You're messiah went there over twenty years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how long it would take for this to migrate over to "this is all Obama's fault".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell how in that post  I blamed Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stat just says stuff. He doesn't mean anything by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't speak for me, troll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


LOL! YOU calling me a troll!?


----------



## Correll

jknowgood said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do we have from this tragedy so far?
> 
> We can't blame it on race
> We can't blame it on guns
> 
> Just move along people....nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> We blame it on:
> 
> 1. The shooter
> 2. Those on *both* ends of the spectrum who are fomenting hatred and division
> 
> If we're honest.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Both f***kin ends? Are you insane.....why would a church be preaching white hatred? GTFOOH fool!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of reverend Wright's church? You're messiah went there over twenty years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rev Wright never advocated violence
> He did not run a racist church.....only to idiot conservatives taking one quote out of context
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Coming from a Obama knob polisher. Wright is a racist, and Obama threw him to the wolves when it came to light.
Click to expand...


Actually his first impulse was to tell White America that they needed to understand where an older black man was coming from.

When the polls showed that wasn't working, then he threw him under the bus.


----------



## Roadrunner

rightwinger said:


> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights


Your bullshit is the price we pay for the first.

All freedom comes at a cost.


----------



## jknowgood

Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Both f***kin ends? Are you insane.....why would a church be preaching white hatred? GTFOOH fool!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of reverend Wright's church? You're messiah went there over twenty years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how long it would take for this to migrate over to "this is all Obama's fault".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell how in that post  I blamed Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stat just says stuff. He doesn't mean anything by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't speak for me, troll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Then speak for yourself, and tell me how I blamed Obama.


----------



## Correll

jknowgood said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of reverend Wright's church? You're messiah went there over twenty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how long it would take for this to migrate over to "this is all Obama's fault".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell how in that post  I blamed Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stat just says stuff. He doesn't mean anything by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't speak for me, troll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then speak for yourself, and tell me how I blamed Obama.
Click to expand...


He won't.

He can't.

Because you didn't.

You disagree with him, so he talks smack about you.

You call him on it enough, and he will call you a racist, and a troll, and stupid, and other names.

BUt he will never admit that he was talking smack.

All his words really translate to "you disagree with me, so you are a poopy head".


----------



## Statistikhengst

Here is a good video of the pastor who was gunned down: Clementa Pickney


This was for a ceremony for a number of people.


----------



## Statistikhengst

jknowgood said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of reverend Wright's church? You're messiah went there over twenty years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how long it would take for this to migrate over to "this is all Obama's fault".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell how in that post  I blamed Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stat just says stuff. He doesn't mean anything by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't speak for me, troll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then speak for yourself, and tell me how I blamed Obama.
Click to expand...



"Never heard of reverend Wright's church? *You're messiah went there over twenty years*."


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Well, predictably, this thread has officially turned into the tantrum we all knew it would.


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how long it would take for this to migrate over to "this is all Obama's fault".
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell how in that post  I blamed Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stat just says stuff. He doesn't mean anything by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't speak for me, troll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then speak for yourself, and tell me how I blamed Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Never heard of reverend Wright's church? *You're messiah went there over twenty years*."
Click to expand...



Told ya.

NOthing about that says that this was Obama's fault.

It was OBVIOUSLY  a reply to a separate point that Trigger made.

LIke I said, you just say stuff. Don't mean nothing.

And you never admit it even when cold stone busted.


----------



## jknowgood

Statistikhengst said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how long it would take for this to migrate over to "this is all Obama's fault".
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell how in that post  I blamed Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stat just says stuff. He doesn't mean anything by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't speak for me, troll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then speak for yourself, and tell me how I blamed Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Never heard of reverend Wright's church? *You're messiah went there over twenty years*."
Click to expand...

I was referring back to a racist that said racism isn't taught in the black church. Now tell me how in that statement I said Obama was to blame in the shooting. I am actually surprised you haven't blamed Bush yet.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Politicians react to tragic Charleston church shooting - CNNPolitics.com

Also at the link, just in:


----------



## Statistikhengst

jknowgood said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell how in that post  I blamed Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stat just says stuff. He doesn't mean anything by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't speak for me, troll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then speak for yourself, and tell me how I blamed Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Never heard of reverend Wright's church? *You're messiah went there over twenty years*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring back to a racist that said racism isn't taught in the black church. Now tell me how in that statement I said Obama was to blame in the shooting. I am actually surprised you haven't blamed Bush yet.
Click to expand...



Why did you refer to Obama at all, then?  You call him "You're messiah", but everyone in the room knows who you mean. Why did you need to invoke his name at all, or Rev. Wright? They have absolutely NOTHING to do with this. 

Gotcha.


----------



## Correll

jknowgood said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell how in that post  I blamed Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stat just says stuff. He doesn't mean anything by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't speak for me, troll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then speak for yourself, and tell me how I blamed Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Never heard of reverend Wright's church? *You're messiah went there over twenty years*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring back to a racist that said racism isn't taught in the black church. Now tell me how in that statement I said Obama was to blame in the shooting. I am actually surprised you haven't blamed Bush yet.
Click to expand...


He won't.

He'll deflect and distract.

He's obviously stone cold busted, but he will never admit it.

LIke I said, he just says stuff, he doesn't mean anything by it.


----------



## dannyboys

The shooter is obviously mentally deranged. 
Some have been predicting this sort of thing is going to happen more and more often.
Everytime the media shows videos of negros rampaging through the streets looting and burning and destroying innocent people's lives someone somewhere is watching. Every time the race whore Sharpton inflames negroes so he can line his pockets someone somewhere is watching.
Maybe the negro c*** at CNN will call the shooter "brave and courageous".


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stat just says stuff. He doesn't mean anything by it.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't speak for me, troll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then speak for yourself, and tell me how I blamed Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Never heard of reverend Wright's church? *You're messiah went there over twenty years*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring back to a racist that said racism isn't taught in the black church. Now tell me how in that statement I said Obama was to blame in the shooting. I am actually surprised you haven't blamed Bush yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you refer to Obama at all, then?  You call him "You're messiah", but everyone in the room knows who you mean. Why did you need to invoke his name at all, or Rev. Wright? They have absolutely NOTHING to do with this.
> 
> Gotcha.
Click to expand...


Told ya.

It's obvious why you referred to Obama in the context of Trigger's claim.

But he asks in order to move the conversation away from the fact that his words are bs.


----------



## rightwinger

Roadrunner said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights
> 
> 
> 
> Your bullshit is the price we pay for the first.
> 
> All freedom comes at a cost.
Click to expand...

 
Because our country has a strong first amendment, we do not need a second

Freedom of speech has done more to preserve our liberty than the right to bear arms ever has


----------



## Statistikhengst




----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights
> 
> 
> 
> Your bullshit is the price we pay for the first.
> 
> All freedom comes at a cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our country has a strong first amendment, we do not need a second
> 
> Freedom of speech has done more to preserve our liberty than the right to bear arms ever has
Click to expand...


Considering the whole "micro-aggression" trend the 1st isn't as strong as you think. Besides, progressives have learned to try to ruin people themselves using the media instead of government.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't speak for me, troll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Then speak for yourself, and tell me how I blamed Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Never heard of reverend Wright's church? *You're messiah went there over twenty years*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring back to a racist that said racism isn't taught in the black church. Now tell me how in that statement I said Obama was to blame in the shooting. I am actually surprised you haven't blamed Bush yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you refer to Obama at all, then?  You call him "You're messiah", but everyone in the room knows who you mean. Why did you need to invoke his name at all, or Rev. Wright? They have absolutely NOTHING to do with this.
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Told ya.
> 
> It's obvious why you referred to Obama in the context of Trigger's claim.
> 
> But he asks in order to move the conversation away from the fact that his words are bs.
Click to expand...



Keep trolling. It's all you know, troll.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

WillHaftawaite said:


> Seems some of the people here are as idiotic as those on the old board, billy.
> 
> Funnier, but just as idiotic



There are some real goobers, but I seem to remember hearing that dunn was thoroughly dissed over here by just about everyone.  That's a good sign.


----------



## jknowgood

Statistikhengst said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stat just says stuff. He doesn't mean anything by it.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't speak for me, troll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then speak for yourself, and tell me how I blamed Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Never heard of reverend Wright's church? *You're messiah went there over twenty years*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring back to a racist that said racism isn't taught in the black church. Now tell me how in that statement I said Obama was to blame in the shooting. I am actually surprised you haven't blamed Bush yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you refer to Obama at all, then?  You call him "You're messiah", but everyone in the room knows who you mean. Why did you need to invoke his name at all, or Rev. Wright? They have absolutely NOTHING to do with this.
> 
> Gotcha.
Click to expand...

I was referring to something different, learn to read.


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then speak for yourself, and tell me how I blamed Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Never heard of reverend Wright's church? *You're messiah went there over twenty years*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring back to a racist that said racism isn't taught in the black church. Now tell me how in that statement I said Obama was to blame in the shooting. I am actually surprised you haven't blamed Bush yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you refer to Obama at all, then?  You call him "You're messiah", but everyone in the room knows who you mean. Why did you need to invoke his name at all, or Rev. Wright? They have absolutely NOTHING to do with this.
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Told ya.
> 
> It's obvious why you referred to Obama in the context of Trigger's claim.
> 
> But he asks in order to move the conversation away from the fact that his words are bs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep trolling. It's all you know, troll.
Click to expand...


It is obvious that the conversation was moving off topic.

So why pretend that you did not realize that?

Because you are the troll.

Libs. All the intellectual honesty of a crack whore.


----------



## Statistikhengst

jknowgood said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't speak for me, troll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Then speak for yourself, and tell me how I blamed Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Never heard of reverend Wright's church? *You're messiah went there over twenty years*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring back to a racist that said racism isn't taught in the black church. Now tell me how in that statement I said Obama was to blame in the shooting. I am actually surprised you haven't blamed Bush yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you refer to Obama at all, then?  You call him "You're messiah", but everyone in the room knows who you mean. Why did you need to invoke his name at all, or Rev. Wright? They have absolutely NOTHING to do with this.
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to something different, learn to read.
Click to expand...



Keep  , keep


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Here are 10 of the worst domestic terror attacks by extreme Christians and right-wing white men*


----------



## Correll

jknowgood said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't speak for me, troll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Then speak for yourself, and tell me how I blamed Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Never heard of reverend Wright's church? *You're messiah went there over twenty years*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring back to a racist that said racism isn't taught in the black church. Now tell me how in that statement I said Obama was to blame in the shooting. I am actually surprised you haven't blamed Bush yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you refer to Obama at all, then?  You call him "You're messiah", but everyone in the room knows who you mean. Why did you need to invoke his name at all, or Rev. Wright? They have absolutely NOTHING to do with this.
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to something different, learn to read.
Click to expand...


He knows that.

He's lying.

He wants to smear you with ODS, and from there is's a micro jump to the Gold Standard of Liberal Propaganda, THE RACE CARD.


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then speak for yourself, and tell me how I blamed Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Never heard of reverend Wright's church? *You're messiah went there over twenty years*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring back to a racist that said racism isn't taught in the black church. Now tell me how in that statement I said Obama was to blame in the shooting. I am actually surprised you haven't blamed Bush yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you refer to Obama at all, then?  You call him "You're messiah", but everyone in the room knows who you mean. Why did you need to invoke his name at all, or Rev. Wright? They have absolutely NOTHING to do with this.
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to something different, learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep  , keep
Click to expand...



Now he is totally ignoring your completely reasonable response, in which you completely answered his original point, and pretending that he is winning this debate, when he has totally been revealed as a liar and a troll.


----------



## hunarcy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Here are 10 of the worst domestic terror attacks by extreme Christians and right-wing white men*



And, how many were excused or defended by Christians and right wing white men?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

They need to roll up the others who put this killer at Church




*Terrorist targeted historic SC church on 193rd anniversary of thwarted slave revolt planned by its founder*
The black South Carolina church where a white terrorist gunned down nine worshipers was burned down nearly 200 years ago as part of a seminal event in United States history.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then speak for yourself, and tell me how I blamed Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Never heard of reverend Wright's church? *You're messiah went there over twenty years*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring back to a racist that said racism isn't taught in the black church. Now tell me how in that statement I said Obama was to blame in the shooting. I am actually surprised you haven't blamed Bush yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you refer to Obama at all, then?  You call him "You're messiah", but everyone in the room knows who you mean. Why did you need to invoke his name at all, or Rev. Wright? They have absolutely NOTHING to do with this.
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to something different, learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He knows that.
> 
> He's lying.
> 
> He wants to smear you with ODS, and from there is's a micro jump to the Gold Standard of Liberal Propaganda, THE RACE CARD.
Click to expand...



Keep trolling, it's all you've got. Stick with your strength, racist troll.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Here are 10 of the worst domestic terror attacks by extreme Christians and right-wing white men*



Point?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

rightwinger said:


> This has nothing to do with politics



Agree.



rightwinger said:


> This is the American gun culture we have embraced.



Disagree vehemently.



rightwinger said:


> When tragedies like this occur, we feign outrage and in the end, just shrug and say....nothing we can do about it



Let's wait until the particulars are in on the perp, shall we?

In terms of the "gun culture", indeed you have lost that war entirely.  Guns are not sentient, bipedal entities, the 2nd Amendment has rightfully forced itself upon you, and there's no going back to draconian infringements.

I'm surprised how much the Left is beginning to rehash old tired arguments in light of the upcoming election.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

hunarcy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are 10 of the worst domestic terror attacks by extreme Christians and right-wing white men*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, how many were excused or defended by Christians and right wing white men?
Click to expand...

#BREAKING- Reports: #Charleston shooter said,"You rape our women and are taking over our country & you have to go."Report coming on @NBCDFW

— @EricKingNBC5


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Never heard of reverend Wright's church? *You're messiah went there over twenty years*."
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring back to a racist that said racism isn't taught in the black church. Now tell me how in that statement I said Obama was to blame in the shooting. I am actually surprised you haven't blamed Bush yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you refer to Obama at all, then?  You call him "You're messiah", but everyone in the room knows who you mean. Why did you need to invoke his name at all, or Rev. Wright? They have absolutely NOTHING to do with this.
> 
> Gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to something different, learn to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He knows that.
> 
> He's lying.
> 
> He wants to smear you with ODS, and from there is's a micro jump to the Gold Standard of Liberal Propaganda, THE RACE CARD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Keep trolling, it's all you've got. Stick with your strength, racist troll.
Click to expand...



I'm not trolling. I admit to being off topic.

Why can't you be honest?

Do you consciously realize that you cannot defend your position(s) honestly, or is it more of a instinctual thing?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are 10 of the worst domestic terror attacks by extreme Christians and right-wing white men*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point?
Click to expand...

*its possible that there are problems in the white culture that cause white people to lash out like savages and terrorist...it may also be simply bad white parents not teaching values...*


----------



## mudwhistle

Statistikhengst said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The race of the suspect does not make the comments here any less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Great.  I'm glad you feel that way about a white on black crime thread.  Please try to apply it to all other crime threads in the future.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always wait for the facts to be presented when talking about a crime on here don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well, the first and only truly immutable fact is that this kind of crime should never happen, anytime, anywhere, with any group of people at all.*
> 
> Murdering people in the middle of worshipping is as low as a person can go. There is, imo, no lower point than this.
> 
> I feel this way when Jews get murdered while worshipping in a Synagogue, or the Sikhs who were murdered in a Temple somewhere in the Snowbelt last year (Wisconsin? Minnesota?), or Christians in a Church and yes, Muslims in a Mosque.
> 
> Some things in life should be instinctively completely off limits, and this is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happens every day in the Middle-East. Has been for over a decade. Christians murdered by Muslims. That's what ISIS is doing right now.
> 
> Not a peep out of you because of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, no. I have spoken out against it a lot, espeicially since I am a Jew. Try again.
Click to expand...

Sure you have.

It's why you like Obama so much.......cuz he's almost a Jew himself.


----------



## airplanemechanic

If it helps, his getaway car was black.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

mudwhistle said:


> It's why you like Obama so much.......cuz he's almost a Jew himself.



you bum you
*
If you scratch em they go anti semite* and racist...its a white parenting issue I believe...


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are 10 of the worst domestic terror attacks by extreme Christians and right-wing white men*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *its possible that there are problems in the white culture that cause white people to lash out like savages and terrorist...it may also be simply bad white parents not teaching values...*
Click to expand...


Seems unlikely considering how rare mass shootings like this are.

But what problems are you thinking of?

Bad parents? Explain please.


----------



## Hugo Furst

TyroneSlothrop said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are 10 of the worst domestic terror attacks by extreme Christians and right-wing white men*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, how many were excused or defended by Christians and right wing white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #BREAKING- Reports: #Charleston shooter said,"You rape our women and are taking over our country & you have to go."Report coming on @NBCDFW
> 
> — @EricKingNBC5
Click to expand...



,"You rape our women and are taking over our country & you have to go."

Which is why he shot 3 men, and 6 women.

Black women are well known for raping white (?).

(this was sarcasm)


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

TyroneSlothrop said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are 10 of the worst domestic terror attacks by extreme Christians and right-wing white men*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, how many were excused or defended by Christians and right wing white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #BREAKING- Reports: #Charleston shooter said,"You rape our women and are taking over our country & you have to go."Report coming on @NBCDFW
> 
> — @EricKingNBC5
Click to expand...


So.  A nutcase.  No surprise there.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> Bad parents? Explain please.


Parents who teach fear and hatred of Blacks ...its very common in white culture......teach them that the Blacks are here to rape the white woman and that gunning down a Black person is not like killing a real person...



*Charleston terrorist reveals his motive: 'You rape our women and you're taking over our country -- and you have to go'*
A survivor says a man who killed nine worshipers at a historic South Carolina black church reloaded five times during the massacre and offered a chilling statement of his motives.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Billy_Kinetta said:


> #BREAKING- Reports: #Charleston shooter said,"You rape our women and are taking over our country & you have to go."Report coming on @NBCDFW
> 
> — @EricKingNBC5



So.  A nutcase.  No surprise there.[/QUOTE]


all you all gun clinger white ninnies are nut cases...what you kidding me...


----------



## Statistikhengst

TyroneSlothrop said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are 10 of the worst domestic terror attacks by extreme Christians and right-wing white men*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, how many were excused or defended by Christians and right wing white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #BREAKING- Reports: #Charleston shooter said,"You rape our women and are taking over our country & you have to go."Report coming on @NBCDFW
> 
> — @EricKingNBC5
Click to expand...




confirmed, at least his tweet is confirmed:


----------



## bodecea

NoNukes said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all the white leaders? Rush Limbaugh? Sean Hannity? David Duke? Why haven't they condemned this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of them show up screaming racism when a black on white crime occurs? If so, you'd have a point, as it stands............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fail to see how you can justify the leaders in the white community failing to address the violence present in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eventhrough it is bad,,,It is 1/5th that of the black community per capita. Certainly, we should address it and work to make it even lower.
> 
> Of course, at the same time you won't say shit about black violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah there we go.  It's begun.  Tomorrow there will be reports about how this was the black church goers fault, and our stormfront lighters will run amok with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will be trying to paint the shooter as a liberal.
Click to expand...

already


----------



## mudwhistle

WillHaftawaite said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are 10 of the worst domestic terror attacks by extreme Christians and right-wing white men*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, how many were excused or defended by Christians and right wing white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #BREAKING- Reports: #Charleston shooter said,"You rape our women and are taking over our country & you have to go."Report coming on @NBCDFW
> 
> — @EricKingNBC5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ,"You rape our women and are taking over our country & you have to go."
> 
> Which is why he shot 3 men, and 6 women.
> 
> Black women are well known for raping white (?).
> 
> (this was sarcasm)
Click to expand...

He's a bad shot.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad parents? Explain please.
> 
> 
> 
> Parents who teach fear and hatred of Blacks ...its very common in white culture......teach them that the Blacks are here to rape the white woman and that gunning down a Black person is not like killing a real person...
> 
> 
> 
> *Charleston terrorist reveals his motive: 'You rape our women and you're taking over our country -- and you have to go'*
> A survivor says a man who killed nine worshipers at a historic South Carolina black church reloaded five times during the massacre and offered a chilling statement of his motives.
Click to expand...


Except it is not common in white culture. 

I grew up in white culture. I've have had mostly white friends and co-workers. Your words to not match my observations of white culture.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> #BREAKING- Reports: #Charleston shooter said,"You rape our women and are taking over our country & you have to go."Report coming on @NBCDFW
> 
> — @EricKingNBC5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.  A nutcase.  No surprise there.
Click to expand...



all you all gun clinger white ninnies are nut cases...what you kidding me...[/QUOTE]

That was kind of racist.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> Seems unlikely considering how rare mass shootings like this are.
> 
> But what problems are you thinking of?
> 
> Bad parents? Explain please.




You notice how mass killers are predominantly [not exclusively] white males..its a white culture thing...


----------



## bodecea

westwall said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eventhrough it is bad,,,It is 1/5th that of the black community per capita. Certainly, we should address it and work to make it even lower.
> 
> Of course, at the same time you won't say shit about black violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah there we go.  It's begun.  Tomorrow there will be reports about how this was the black church goers fault, and our stormfront lighters will run amok with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will be trying to paint the shooter as a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives have tried to portray every shooter for the past ten years as a right wing teaper extremist.  So far, all the shooters have been progressives.  Eventually you'll get it right.  Law of averages and all.  However, in this case we don't know yet.  Odds are it is indeed some sick racist asshole who did the deed.  And yes, were one of the folks armed in the church the asshole wouldn't have killed as many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far all what shooters have been progressives? All murderers? Kind of a broad brush there, especially for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every major shooting that has been reported was perpetrated by a progressive.  Gabby Giffords, the three muslim students killed over a parking spot, the movie theatre shooting, all of them perpetrated by violent extremists......who just happened to be progressives.  Hell, members of the Southern Poverty Law Center (a well known progressive group) have murdered more people in the last three years then the Klan has in the last 20.
Click to expand...

Riiiiiiight....way to make a fantasy reality for yourself.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights
> 
> 
> 
> Your bullshit is the price we pay for the first.
> 
> All freedom comes at a cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our country has a strong first amendment, we do not need a second
> 
> Freedom of speech has done more to preserve our liberty than the right to bear arms ever has
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering the whole "micro-aggression" trend the 1st isn't as strong as you think. Besides, progressives have learned to try to ruin people themselves using the media instead of government.
Click to expand...

 
Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been

With incidents like yesterday, makes you wonder the value of the second in defending our freedom


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems unlikely considering how rare mass shootings like this are.
> 
> But what problems are you thinking of?
> 
> Bad parents? Explain please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You notice how mass killers are predominantly [not exclusively] white males..its a white culture thing...
Click to expand...



You said that.

I asked what problems are you thinking of?


----------



## mudwhistle

NoNukes said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all the white leaders? Rush Limbaugh? Sean Hannity? David Duke? Why haven't they condemned this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do any of them show up screaming racism when a black on white crime occurs? If so, you'd have a point, as it stands............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fail to see how you can justify the leaders in the white community failing to address the violence present in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eventhrough it is bad,,,It is 1/5th that of the black community per capita. Certainly, we should address it and work to make it even lower.
> 
> Of course, at the same time you won't say shit about black violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah there we go.  It's begun.  Tomorrow there will be reports about how this was the black church goers fault, and our stormfront lighters will run amok with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will be trying to paint the shooter as a liberal.
Click to expand...


They usually are........angry former student off his meds........

Quite a leap from the media invention of a possible Tea Party member just because he's white.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

TyroneSlothrop said:


> all you all gun clinger white ninnies are nut cases...what you kidding me...



Who said I own guns?  You do assume a lot.  It's no wonder you fall in debate.


----------



## Roadrunner

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights
> 
> 
> 
> Your bullshit is the price we pay for the first.
> 
> All freedom comes at a cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our country has a strong first amendment, we do not need a second
> 
> Freedom of speech has done more to preserve our liberty than the right to bear arms ever has
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering the whole "micro-aggression" trend the 1st isn't as strong as you think. Besides, progressives have learned to try to ruin people themselves using the media instead of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> 
> 
> With incidents like yesterday, makes you wonder the value of the second in defending our freedom
Click to expand...

I wish I had some of your rich bullshit like this for my garden.

Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been


----------



## Hugo Furst

mudwhistle said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are 10 of the worst domestic terror attacks by extreme Christians and right-wing white men*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, how many were excused or defended by Christians and right wing white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #BREAKING- Reports: #Charleston shooter said,"You rape our women and are taking over our country & you have to go."Report coming on @NBCDFW
> 
> — @EricKingNBC5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ,"You rape our women and are taking over our country & you have to go."
> 
> Which is why he shot 3 men, and 6 women.
> 
> Black women are well known for raping white (?).
> 
> (this was sarcasm)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a bad shot.
Click to expand...



Reloaded 5 times?

2 deaths per magazine?

Yes, he was a BAD shot


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad parents? Explain please.
> 
> 
> 
> Parents who teach fear and hatred of Blacks ...its very common in white culture......teach them that the Blacks are here to rape the white woman and that gunning down a Black person is not like killing a real person...
> 
> 
> 
> *Charleston terrorist reveals his motive: 'You rape our women and you're taking over our country -- and you have to go'*
> A survivor says a man who killed nine worshipers at a historic South Carolina black church reloaded five times during the massacre and offered a chilling statement of his motives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except it is not common in white culture.
> 
> I grew up in white culture. I've have had mostly white friends and co-workers. Your words to not match my observations of white culture.
Click to expand...



Thats why arguing about personal anecdotes gets you nowhere


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> You said that.
> 
> I asked what problems are you thinking of?




gun worshiping, white entitlement narcissism...the feeling whites are "exceptional" better surely than Blacks


----------



## depotoo

Thanks for the correction.  I now hear he is among the dead.





WillHaftawaite said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How horrific!  May they rip, and prayers to family and friends.
> 
> I understand a senator is part of the congregation there.
> 
> 
> 
> Former State Senator
Click to expand...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*its the white culture its white parenting if these people were responsible good people... *


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great.  I'm glad you feel that way about a white on black crime thread.  Please try to apply it to all other crime threads in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> I always wait for the facts to be presented when talking about a crime on here don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey me too!  That shooter could be perfectly innocent!!!  Let's wait until tomorrow when conservatives go out of their way to justify his actions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can also wait till tomorrow when liberals go out of their way to convict him before there is even a trial. Or will you guys just go ahead and start that tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe the police will save us thousands of tax payers dollars and take this nut out....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the media covers this so much that it creates copycats all over the country.
> 
> I think that's what they want.
> 
> All of these blacks showing their asses in Ferguson and Baltimore.....*I'm surprised it took this long for some nutcase to waste a bunch of innocent blacks somewhere.*
Click to expand...

Annnnnnnd, there we have it.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

LOL I guess the racial stereotypes in this thread are okay, b/c they are about whites..............


----------



## rightwinger

Billy_Kinetta said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with politics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the American gun culture we have embraced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disagree vehemently.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When tragedies like this occur, we feign outrage and in the end, just shrug and say....nothing we can do about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's wait until the particulars are in on the perp, shall we?
> 
> In terms of the "gun culture", indeed you have lost that war entirely.  Guns are not sentient, bipedal entities, the 2nd Amendment has rightfully forced itself upon you, and there's no going back to draconian infringements.
> 
> I'm surprised how much the Left is beginning to rehash old tired arguments in light of the upcoming election.
Click to expand...

 
We have 300 million guns in circulation in this country

Incidents such as this are just the price we are willing to pay for our love of guns


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

bodecea said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always wait for the facts to be presented when talking about a crime on here don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey me too!  That shooter could be perfectly innocent!!!  Let's wait until tomorrow when conservatives go out of their way to justify his actions!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can also wait till tomorrow when liberals go out of their way to convict him before there is even a trial. Or will you guys just go ahead and start that tonight?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or maybe the police will save us thousands of tax payers dollars and take this nut out....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or the media covers this so much that it creates copycats all over the country.
> 
> I think that's what they want.
> 
> All of these blacks showing their asses in Ferguson and Baltimore.....*I'm surprised it took this long for some nutcase to waste a bunch of innocent blacks somewhere.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Annnnnnnd, there we have it.
Click to expand...

Mudwhistle popped like pimple on the ass of Rush Limbaugh


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights
> 
> 
> 
> Your bullshit is the price we pay for the first.
> 
> All freedom comes at a cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our country has a strong first amendment, we do not need a second
> 
> Freedom of speech has done more to preserve our liberty than the right to bear arms ever has
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering the whole "micro-aggression" trend the 1st isn't as strong as you think. Besides, progressives have learned to try to ruin people themselves using the media instead of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> With incidents like yesterday, makes you wonder the value of the second in defending our freedom
Click to expand...


UC teaching faculty members not to criticize race-based affirmative action call America melting pot and more - The Washington Post



> One of the latest things in universities, including at University of California (where I teach) is condemning “microaggressions,” supposed “brief, subtle verbal or non-verbal exchanges that send denigrating messages to the recipient because of his or her group membership (such as race, gender, age or socio-economic status).” Such microaggressions, the argument goes, can lead to a “hostile learning environment,” which UC — and the federal government — views as legally actionable. This is stuff you could get disciplined or fired for, especially if you aren’t a tenured faculty member.


----------



## jknowgood

rightwinger said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights
> 
> 
> 
> Your bullshit is the price we pay for the first.
> 
> All freedom comes at a cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our country has a strong first amendment, we do not need a second
> 
> Freedom of speech has done more to preserve our liberty than the right to bear arms ever has
Click to expand...

Just think if one of those church goers had a gun. Lives could've been saved.


----------



## Hugo Furst

depotoo said:


> Thanks for the correction.  I now hear he is among the dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How horrific!  May they rip, and prayers to family and friends.
> 
> I understand a senator is part of the congregation there.
> 
> 
> 
> Former State Senator
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



yes.

He was the pastor


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Can't we do something to fix the white culture ? its too violent *

*




*


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said that.
> 
> I asked what problems are you thinking of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gun worshiping, white entitlement narcissism...the feeling whites are "exceptional" better surely than Blacks
Click to expand...



Gun worshiping? Show me a culture where weapons are not considered "cool" by the males of the society. This is a human trait, not cultural.

Entitlement? There is no white entitlement. The debate of what whites want are at the point of demanding to NOT be discriminated against. THat is hardly entitlement. 

Exceptional? Better? Dude. Comparing US vs Them is human nature, and let's face it, BLack America is fucked up.


----------



## bodecea

Billy_Kinetta said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain. Does the black community have to think long and hard about every act of violence one black asshole commits??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a good idea, actually.  Thanks in large part to the race goading of the Democrats and the sheer number of incidents, each incident now paints the entire community, and "Black Fatigue" is settling in across the country at an astounding pace.  That will only hurt the black community and could ultimately result in the undoing of sixty years of progress in relations.
> 
> The Democrat's racial politics are intentional, of course.  They thrive on chaos.
Click to expand...

And some more....it's the fault of the black community....Old School wasn't wrong at all.


----------



## rightwinger

Roadrunner said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights
> 
> 
> 
> Your bullshit is the price we pay for the first.
> 
> All freedom comes at a cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our country has a strong first amendment, we do not need a second
> 
> Freedom of speech has done more to preserve our liberty than the right to bear arms ever has
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering the whole "micro-aggression" trend the 1st isn't as strong as you think. Besides, progressives have learned to try to ruin people themselves using the media instead of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> 
> 
> With incidents like yesterday, makes you wonder the value of the second in defending our freedom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had some of your rich bullshit like this for my garden.
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
Click to expand...

 
With the advent of the internet and tools like smart phones and Twitter, freedom of speech has moved from the newspapers to the hands of every citizen

We have a stronger first amendment than at any time in history


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Can't we do something to fix the white culture ? its too violent *



Link?


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your bullshit is the price we pay for the first.
> 
> All freedom comes at a cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because our country has a strong first amendment, we do not need a second
> 
> Freedom of speech has done more to preserve our liberty than the right to bear arms ever has
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering the whole "micro-aggression" trend the 1st isn't as strong as you think. Besides, progressives have learned to try to ruin people themselves using the media instead of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> 
> 
> With incidents like yesterday, makes you wonder the value of the second in defending our freedom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had some of your rich bullshit like this for my garden.
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the advent of the internet and tools like smart phones and Twitter, freedom of speech has moved from the newspapers to the hands of every citizen
> 
> We have a stronger first amendment than at any time in history
Click to expand...


Except when it's an opinion that progressives don't like, then instead of just disagreeing with them, progs try to ruin the person.

Progs have found end runs around the 2nd amendment, namely a pliable media and gutless corporations.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can't we do something to fix the white culture ? its too violent *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...

there is a missing link to white poltroons I agree ...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

TyroneSlothrop said:


> You notice how mass killers are predominantly [not exclusively] white males..its a white culture thing...



Mass killer:  One bad guy, many victims

Baltimore (for example):  Many bad guys, many victims.

Same-same.  One fits the Democrat narrative, one does not.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*its white parenting I believe that is a big problem causing whites to do like those kids at Columbine HS *


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

rightwinger said:


> With incidents like yesterday, makes you wonder the value of the second in defending our freedom



Indeed.  It's pretty useless when infringed upon, eh?


----------



## airplanemechanic

Gun free zone = mass murder zone


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can't we do something to fix the white culture ? its too violent *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> LOL I guess the racial stereotypes in this thread are okay, b/c they are about whites..............



Yeah......but.....really.......sure........but whites are the real racists. Blacks can't be racist.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

rightwinger said:


> We have 300 million guns in circulation in this country



Thank God.


----------



## ClosedCaption

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *its white parenting I believe that is a big problem causing whites to do like those kids at Columbine HS *



For some reason they are brought up to believe they own America and when they feel threatened or rejected they mow down a bunch of people in response.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Can't we do something to fix the white culture ? its too violent *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Your graph measures gun ownership, not violence.

And not white violence.

But you knew that right?


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can't we do something to fix the white culture ? its too violent *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is a missing link to white poltroons I agree ...
Click to expand...


THat does not look good.

Now factor out black and brown violence, and we will have something real to discuss.


----------



## mudwhistle

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> LOL I guess the racial stereotypes in this thread are okay, b/c they are about whites..............



Yeah......but.....really.......sure........but whites are the real racists. Blacks


bodecea said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain. Does the black community have to think long and hard about every act of violence one black asshole commits??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a good idea, actually.  Thanks in large part to the race goading of the Democrats and the sheer number of incidents, each incident now paints the entire community, and "Black Fatigue" is settling in across the country at an astounding pace.  That will only hurt the black community and could ultimately result in the undoing of sixty years of progress in relations.
> 
> The Democrat's racial politics are intentional, of course.  They thrive on chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And some more....it's the fault of the black community....Old School wasn't wrong at all.
Click to expand...

Old School is usually wrong......and you are usually irrelevant.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because our country has a strong first amendment, we do not need a second
> 
> Freedom of speech has done more to preserve our liberty than the right to bear arms ever has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the whole "micro-aggression" trend the 1st isn't as strong as you think. Besides, progressives have learned to try to ruin people themselves using the media instead of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> 
> 
> With incidents like yesterday, makes you wonder the value of the second in defending our freedom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had some of your rich bullshit like this for my garden.
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the advent of the internet and tools like smart phones and Twitter, freedom of speech has moved from the newspapers to the hands of every citizen
> 
> We have a stronger first amendment than at any time in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when it's an opinion that progressives don't like, then instead of just disagreeing with them, progs try to ruin the person.
> 
> Progs have found end runs around the 2nd amendment, namely a pliable media and gutless corporations.
Click to expand...

 
Which is at the core of freedom of speech

You are free to say or post anything you wish. Others are also free to criticize you for your views


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *its white parenting I believe that is a big problem causing whites to do like those kids at Columbine HS *




HOw so?


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *its white parenting I believe that is a big problem causing whites to do like those kids at Columbine HS *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason they are brought up to believe they own America and when they feel threatened or rejected they mow down a bunch of people in response.
Click to expand...


Mmm, holding a whole race responsible for the crimes of one person...

Kind of racist of you.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the whole "micro-aggression" trend the 1st isn't as strong as you think. Besides, progressives have learned to try to ruin people themselves using the media instead of government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> 
> 
> With incidents like yesterday, makes you wonder the value of the second in defending our freedom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had some of your rich bullshit like this for my garden.
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the advent of the internet and tools like smart phones and Twitter, freedom of speech has moved from the newspapers to the hands of every citizen
> 
> We have a stronger first amendment than at any time in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when it's an opinion that progressives don't like, then instead of just disagreeing with them, progs try to ruin the person.
> 
> Progs have found end runs around the 2nd amendment, namely a pliable media and gutless corporations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is at the core of freedom of speech
> 
> You are free to say or post anything you wish. Others are also free to criticize you for your views
Click to expand...


What? No. CK is obviously under no obligation to give you your "first amendment rights" to post on this board.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *its white parenting I believe that is a big problem causing whites to do like those kids at Columbine HS *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason they are brought up to believe they own America and when they feel threatened or rejected they mow down a bunch of people in response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmm, holding a whole race responsible for the crimes of one person...
> 
> Kind of racist of you.
Click to expand...


Racist is the belief that one race is superior than others.  Try again


----------



## Bush92

Liberal media already calling it a "hate crime." Liberal's want it to be a "hate crime", they need it to be a "hate crime" so they can spin it politically.


----------



## Roadrunner

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the whole "micro-aggression" trend the 1st isn't as strong as you think. Besides, progressives have learned to try to ruin people themselves using the media instead of government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> 
> 
> With incidents like yesterday, makes you wonder the value of the second in defending our freedom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had some of your rich bullshit like this for my garden.
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the advent of the internet and tools like smart phones and Twitter, freedom of speech has moved from the newspapers to the hands of every citizen
> 
> We have a stronger first amendment than at any time in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when it's an opinion that progressives don't like, then instead of just disagreeing with them, progs try to ruin the person.
> 
> Progs have found end runs around the 2nd amendment, namely a pliable media and gutless corporations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is at the core of freedom of speech
> 
> You are free to say or post anything you wish. Others are also free to criticize you for your views
Click to expand...

Speech is not free when MSM can ruin a life, any life, over a slip of the tongue or a misinterpreted post.


----------



## Stephanie

Mac1958 said:


> Yep, here we go.
> 
> Is anyone surprised?
> 
> Horrible.  At a church.  The predictable result of constant efforts to divide us.  No doubt more on the way, tragically.
> 
> Congratulations, folks.
> 
> .



Yep, see how under Obama and his party we have been the MOST UNITED?
Our country is a mess. The worst I've seen since the 60's


----------



## airplanemechanic

Yea when whites use one persons behavior to talk about an entire race about blacks its racist, but its acceptable to use one persons behavior to talk about whites.

You need to learn, racism is a one way street, buddy.


----------



## rightwinger

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> 
> 
> With incidents like yesterday, makes you wonder the value of the second in defending our freedom
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had some of your rich bullshit like this for my garden.
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the advent of the internet and tools like smart phones and Twitter, freedom of speech has moved from the newspapers to the hands of every citizen
> 
> We have a stronger first amendment than at any time in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when it's an opinion that progressives don't like, then instead of just disagreeing with them, progs try to ruin the person.
> 
> Progs have found end runs around the 2nd amendment, namely a pliable media and gutless corporations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is at the core of freedom of speech
> 
> You are free to say or post anything you wish. Others are also free to criticize you for your views
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? No. CK is obviously under no obligation to give you your "first amendment rights" to post on this board.
Click to expand...

 
No he is not...his board, his rules

But this is not the only outlet I have to express my views. I can literally post to tens of thousands of sites. At no time in history has the common citizen had such open access to freedom of speech

Our First Amendment ensures we do not need a second amendment. We have never needed a right to bear arms to protect our freedoms


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

tigerred59 said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you simply like to read what you want to read. It's radical to leap to judgement before the cause has been fully determined. We all know what it might be, but I will wait for the authorities to make that conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> I had no idea you loved government so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The police chief of Charleston, who is white and who gave a very good, professional announcement shortly after the crime, has already pronounced this as a hate crime. That automatically means that racism was involved.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...it means the shooter hated the people......he murdered 8 people...but lets really lock him up because he was a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the first place white could be Hispanic, or Middle East or one of us white folk. As far as hating people, I suggest he hated Christians.
> as long as everyone wants to get stupid and claim its racism before the guy is even caught, let me jump in and add some more stupidity to the conversation.
> I say he was a homosexual who hated Christians because they wont let him marry his butt buddy and adopt kids, so, he went in and shot up the church.
> or how about this, he was a muslim convert that was on his own personal jihad based on his readings in the koran and was just warning the infidels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Here we go, rationalizing white murderers, rationalizing the need for calm, rationalizing his intent.....if the roles were reversed....he'd be a gotdamned animal, a f**kin thug, not fit to breath motherf*** air....give me a break and shut up!!*
Click to expand...



 You stupid cvnt!!
There isnt a person here that doesnt want the little shit dead...except maybe the progressives who would prefer life in prison.
   How about you show the same desire when a black man commits a crime like this?
   When will you people get it through your head that we want ALL criminals to pay for their crimes,not just the black ones.


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *its white parenting I believe that is a big problem causing whites to do like those kids at Columbine HS *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason they are brought up to believe they own America and when they feel threatened or rejected they mow down a bunch of people in response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmm, holding a whole race responsible for the crimes of one person...
> 
> Kind of racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist is the belief that one race is superior than others.  Try again
Click to expand...


And claiming that all American Whites are on the verge of being mass murders is not saying that they are inferior?

LOL!

Libs all the self awareness of turnips and the intellectual honestly of a crack whore.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

rightwinger said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had some of your rich bullshit like this for my garden.
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the advent of the internet and tools like smart phones and Twitter, freedom of speech has moved from the newspapers to the hands of every citizen
> 
> We have a stronger first amendment than at any time in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when it's an opinion that progressives don't like, then instead of just disagreeing with them, progs try to ruin the person.
> 
> Progs have found end runs around the 2nd amendment, namely a pliable media and gutless corporations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is at the core of freedom of speech
> 
> You are free to say or post anything you wish. Others are also free to criticize you for your views
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? No. CK is obviously under no obligation to give you your "first amendment rights" to post on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he is not...his board, his rules
> 
> But this is not the only outlet I have to express my views. I can literally post to tens of thousands of sites. At no time in history has the common citizen had such open access to freedom of speech
> 
> Our First Amendment ensures we do not need a second amendment. We have never needed a right to bear arms to protect our freedoms
Click to expand...


You have that exactly wrong.

Our second amendment guarantees the right to exercise our first amendment.

Probably not as much today as early in our history, but the fact remains RW that without guns to back up intent, words would be meaningless to stop an over reaching government.


----------



## 2aguy

007 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nut bag hated Christians. Had nothing to do with race. So calling it a hate crime better mean hate against Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't know that til they arrest and interview him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the most logical conclusion. He chose a "CHURCH."
> 
> Use your head.
Click to expand...



And it wasn't a service but a bible study group.....does anyone know if he was an atheist....?


----------



## bodecea

Statistikhengst said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, *your race* invented the drive by. How many have been innocently murdered by them. Thousands of innocent kids. They are done daily black on black crime. How many blacks have killed each other in Baltimore in the past few days? Do you really want to go there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. No racism intended here. Nosirree.
> 
> Racists are so very translucent.
Click to expand...

Especially when it was the mob with their tommy guns during Prohibition that "invented" the drive-by.


----------



## ClosedCaption

HereWeGoAgain said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh.
> 
> So its disrespectful of the dead to suggest it was racism - until the cops give the go ahead.
> 
> Got it.
> 
> I had no idea you loved government so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police chief of Charleston, who is white and who gave a very good, professional announcement shortly after the crime, has already pronounced this as a hate crime. That automatically means that racism was involved.
> 
> End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...it means the shooter hated the people......he murdered 8 people...but lets really lock him up because he was a racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the first place white could be Hispanic, or Middle East or one of us white folk. As far as hating people, I suggest he hated Christians.
> as long as everyone wants to get stupid and claim its racism before the guy is even caught, let me jump in and add some more stupidity to the conversation.
> I say he was a homosexual who hated Christians because they wont let him marry his butt buddy and adopt kids, so, he went in and shot up the church.
> or how about this, he was a muslim convert that was on his own personal jihad based on his readings in the koran and was just warning the infidels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Here we go, rationalizing white murderers, rationalizing the need for calm, rationalizing his intent.....if the roles were reversed....he'd be a gotdamned animal, a f**kin thug, not fit to breath motherf*** air....give me a break and shut up!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You stupid cvnt!!
> There isnt a person here that doesnt want the little shit dead...except maybe the progressives who would prefer life in prison.
> How about you show the same desire when a black man commits a crime like this?
> When will you people get it through your head that we want ALL criminals to pay for their crimes,not just the black ones.
Click to expand...


Yeah except you clearly see he is not talking about who wants that guy locked up.

Nice deflection tho, I like the faux anger at the beginning.  But I noticed you didnt blame bad parenting, music, style of clothes or white culture.

THAT'S the difference


----------



## 2aguy

tigerred59 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nut bag hated Christians. Had nothing to do with race. So calling it a hate crime better mean hate against Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't know that til they arrest and interview him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the most logical conclusion. He chose a "CHURCH."
> 
> Use your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He chose a BLACK church.
> 
> Did he hate Christians, Blacks, or Black Christians?
> 
> Until his story comes out, FROM HIS OWN LIPS, we're just guessing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Can I clarify what you just said........Until this confused white child comes out and admit he murdered 9 people just because, we're all just guessing at this point. After all, he's white and white people murder for valid reason, unlike the thugs and black animals......feel better?*
Click to expand...



Black criminals murder for money, status, and reputation....much like criminals of any other race.....


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had some of your rich bullshit like this for my garden.
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the advent of the internet and tools like smart phones and Twitter, freedom of speech has moved from the newspapers to the hands of every citizen
> 
> We have a stronger first amendment than at any time in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when it's an opinion that progressives don't like, then instead of just disagreeing with them, progs try to ruin the person.
> 
> Progs have found end runs around the 2nd amendment, namely a pliable media and gutless corporations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is at the core of freedom of speech
> 
> You are free to say or post anything you wish. Others are also free to criticize you for your views
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? No. CK is obviously under no obligation to give you your "first amendment rights" to post on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he is not...his board, his rules
> 
> But this is not the only outlet I have to express my views. I can literally post to tens of thousands of sites. At no time in history has the common citizen had such open access to freedom of speech
> 
> Our First Amendment ensures we do not need a second amendment. We have never needed a right to bear arms to protect our freedoms
Click to expand...



"Our First Amendment ensures we do not need a second amendment. We have never needed a right to bear arms to protect our freedoms"

The Second ensures you have a First.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *its white parenting I believe that is a big problem causing whites to do like those kids at Columbine HS *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason they are brought up to believe they own America and when they feel threatened or rejected they mow down a bunch of people in response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmm, holding a whole race responsible for the crimes of one person...
> 
> Kind of racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist is the belief that one race is superior than others.  Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And claiming that all American Whites are on the verge of being mass murders is not saying that they are inferior?
Click to expand...


No.  Being inferior and being murderous are two separate things


----------



## 2aguy

Bush92 said:


> Liberal media already calling it a "hate crime." Liberal's want it to be a "hate crime", they need it to be a "hate crime" so they can spin it politically.




What will they do if it turns out he was an atheist........?


----------



## 2aguy

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can't we do something to fix the white culture ? its too violent *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your graph measures gun ownership, not violence.
> 
> And not white violence.
> 
> But you knew that right?
Click to expand...



Yes....let's not show a real breakdown of race and crime.....that becomes...problematic..... for the race hustlers in the democrat party.....


----------



## bodecea

Statistikhengst said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering how long it would take for this to migrate over to "this is all Obama's fault".
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell how in that post  I blamed Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stat just says stuff. He doesn't mean anything by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't speak for me, troll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then speak for yourself, and tell me how I blamed Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Never heard of reverend Wright's church? *You're messiah went there over twenty years*."
Click to expand...

Must be a private or homeschool education.


----------



## Hugo Furst

2aguy said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal media already calling it a "hate crime." Liberal's want it to be a "hate crime", they need it to be a "hate crime" so they can spin it politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What will they do if it turns out he was an atheist........?
Click to expand...



Claim the  Christian girlfriend that dumped was the cause of his  rampage.


----------



## rightwinger

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the advent of the internet and tools like smart phones and Twitter, freedom of speech has moved from the newspapers to the hands of every citizen
> 
> We have a stronger first amendment than at any time in history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except when it's an opinion that progressives don't like, then instead of just disagreeing with them, progs try to ruin the person.
> 
> Progs have found end runs around the 2nd amendment, namely a pliable media and gutless corporations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is at the core of freedom of speech
> 
> You are free to say or post anything you wish. Others are also free to criticize you for your views
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? No. CK is obviously under no obligation to give you your "first amendment rights" to post on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he is not...his board, his rules
> 
> But this is not the only outlet I have to express my views. I can literally post to tens of thousands of sites. At no time in history has the common citizen had such open access to freedom of speech
> 
> Our First Amendment ensures we do not need a second amendment. We have never needed a right to bear arms to protect our freedoms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have that exactly wrong.
> 
> Our second amendment guarantees the right to exercise our first amendment.
> 
> Probably not as much today as early in our history, but the fact remains RW that without guns to back up intent, words would be meaningless to stop an over reaching government.
Click to expand...

 
Our second amendment guarantees events like we saw yesterday

It does not protect our freedom


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Can't we do something to fix the white culture ? its too violent *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




And we are only 111 for murder rate around the world.....and of course as more Americans own and carry guns for protection, our gun murder rate has gone down, not up, and our gun accident death rate has gone down, not up......

And each year on average 2 million violent criminals are stopped or prevented from completing their crimes, and lives are saved by armed Americans.....


----------



## paulitician

Sadly, it does look like Obama and the Democrats are getting the Race War they've been pushing for so many years. Their ugly hate & division Race-Baiting agenda seems to be paying off for em. It's very sad.


White Man Kills 9 At Black Church

Police widened the search Thursday for a gunman who opened fire and killed nine people during a prayer service at a historic African American church here, in one of the worst attacks on a place of worship in the United States in recent memory.

At least one other person was injured in the Wednesday night assault, which began about an hour after the assailant entered the church and observed the service, authorities said.

“We believe this is a hate crime; that is how we are investigating it,” said Charleston Police Chief Greg Mullen.

More:
9 dead in hate crime shooting at historic African American church in Charleston - The Washington Post
DRUDGE REPORT 2015


----------



## rightwinger

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the advent of the internet and tools like smart phones and Twitter, freedom of speech has moved from the newspapers to the hands of every citizen
> 
> We have a stronger first amendment than at any time in history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except when it's an opinion that progressives don't like, then instead of just disagreeing with them, progs try to ruin the person.
> 
> Progs have found end runs around the 2nd amendment, namely a pliable media and gutless corporations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is at the core of freedom of speech
> 
> You are free to say or post anything you wish. Others are also free to criticize you for your views
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? No. CK is obviously under no obligation to give you your "first amendment rights" to post on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he is not...his board, his rules
> 
> But this is not the only outlet I have to express my views. I can literally post to tens of thousands of sites. At no time in history has the common citizen had such open access to freedom of speech
> 
> Our First Amendment ensures we do not need a second amendment. We have never needed a right to bear arms to protect our freedoms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Our First Amendment ensures we do not need a second amendment. We have never needed a right to bear arms to protect our freedoms"
> 
> The Second ensures you have a First.
Click to expand...

 
Name a single time in which it did


----------



## bodecea

jknowgood said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell how in that post  I blamed Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stat just says stuff. He doesn't mean anything by it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't speak for me, troll.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then speak for yourself, and tell me how I blamed Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Never heard of reverend Wright's church? *You're messiah went there over twenty years*."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring back to a racist that said racism isn't taught in the black church. Now tell me how in that statement I said Obama was to blame in the shooting. I am actually surprised you haven't blamed Bush yet.
Click to expand...

Congratulations.  You are the first to bring former Presidents Bush into this thread.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

tigerred59 said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a stupid son of a bitch, shut the hell up. People were murdered last night, as usual you want to push the race card. Why can't we come together and get this killer and bring him to justice? People like yourself want to bring racism into it. You being a hater is noted, continue to be a miserable person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I have to horn in on this....IF IT LOOKS LIKE A FUKIN DUCK, QUACKS LIKE A DAMNED DUCK, GOTDAMIT, ITS A FRICKIN DUCK.......IT WAS A RACE CRIME....AND NO AMOUNT OF PERFUME, RATIONAL BS IS GONNA CHANGE THE OBVIOUS. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit dumbass, who cares? We have a killer on the loose and you are worried about the killer being a racist. Wow I just want him caught and brought to justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh, you want him brought to justice......good thing he's white, because he will be caught and brought to justice......otherwise as a black man, he'd just be buying time before some white cops pops his head open with a bullet!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope a cop kills him, saves the tax payers money, but you want to prove you are racist is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *My prediction and you heard it here first...and i want my creds.....chances are the coward has killed himself, he will in fact have one of the famous white boy 3 names, Billy Ray Bud and I would bet the house, prior to this, he was a nice white quiet white boy who was a boy scout leader, etc.*
Click to expand...


  You're disgusting.


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can't we do something to fix the white culture ? its too violent *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are only 119 for murder rate around the world.....and of course as more Americans own and carry guns for protection, our gun murder rate has gone down, not up, and our gun accident death rate has gone down, not up......
> 
> And each year on average 2 million violent criminals are stopped or prevented from completing their crimes, and lives are saved by armed Americans.....
Click to expand...

 
It is sad the low esteem you have in our country


"We are only 119 in murder rate" Care to identify the company you put us in?


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with politics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the American gun culture we have embraced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disagree vehemently.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When tragedies like this occur, we feign outrage and in the end, just shrug and say....nothing we can do about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's wait until the particulars are in on the perp, shall we?
> 
> In terms of the "gun culture", indeed you have lost that war entirely.  Guns are not sentient, bipedal entities, the 2nd Amendment has rightfully forced itself upon you, and there's no going back to draconian infringements.
> 
> I'm surprised how much the Left is beginning to rehash old tired arguments in light of the upcoming election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have 300 million guns in circulation in this country
> 
> Incidents such as this are just the price we are willing to pay for our love of guns
Click to expand...



No......our love of guns keeps us free and stops on average 2 million violent criminal attacks each year......those victims are glad they had the right to have a gun for protection....

And did anyone in that church have a gun to stop this guy?  Was it a gun free zone ( with an exemption for mass shooters)  as most churches are?

And who was it that posted the dipshit comment about "Who needs a gun in Church?"


----------



## NYcarbineer

I wondered how long it would be before the Nuts on the Right tried to blame this on Obama.


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can't we do something to fix the white culture ? its too violent *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are only 119 for murder rate around the world.....and of course as more Americans own and carry guns for protection, our gun murder rate has gone down, not up, and our gun accident death rate has gone down, not up......
> 
> And each year on average 2 million violent criminals are stopped or prevented from completing their crimes, and lives are saved by armed Americans.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is sad the low esteem you have in our country
> 
> 
> "We are only 119 in murder rate" Care to identify the company you put us in?
Click to expand...



Yeah....here is a nice video on it...

Bearing ArmsNumber One With A Bullet - Bearing Arms

Points out America is #111 for murder rate

--countries 1-110 many socialist left wing paradises

--names 13 cities in U.S. that distort our murder rate up...all democrat cities..


----------



## Freewill

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with politics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the American gun culture we have embraced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disagree vehemently.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When tragedies like this occur, we feign outrage and in the end, just shrug and say....nothing we can do about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's wait until the particulars are in on the perp, shall we?
> 
> In terms of the "gun culture", indeed you have lost that war entirely.  Guns are not sentient, bipedal entities, the 2nd Amendment has rightfully forced itself upon you, and there's no going back to draconian infringements.
> 
> I'm surprised how much the Left is beginning to rehash old tired arguments in light of the upcoming election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have 300 million guns in circulation in this country
> 
> Incidents such as this are just the price we are willing to pay for our love of guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No......our love of guns keeps us free and stops on average 2 million violent criminal attacks each year......those victims are glad they had the right to have a gun for protection....
> 
> And did anyone in that church have a gun to stop this guy?  Was it a gun free zone ( with an exemption for mass shooters)  as most churches are?
> 
> And who was it that posted the dipshit comment about "Who needs a gun in Church?"
Click to expand...


I didn't read all 350+ posts but was wondering when someone would blame the victims for not packing as they went to Church.  Really  that is such a low place to go.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

tigerred59 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *How in the hell does anyone of color in this nation stress over what the fu** is going on overseas, with so much evil being perpetrated against our race, by both blacks and whites. I'm sitting here listening to reports about ISIS, with 9 blacks gunned down for the sport of white hatred...incredible!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, ISIS would lop off your American head as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Put it this way, I would rather run across a hating muslim, a thug, even a damned pit bull than come across a white boy under the age 25 that smiles a lot!!*
Click to expand...


  So you cross the street when you see a couple of white guys heading your way?
   Jesse Jackson does just the opposite.


----------



## ClosedCaption

2aguy said:


> our love of guns keeps us free and stops on average 2 million violent criminal attacks each yea



I have a horseshoe im my pocket that has prevented bad luck juju thousands of times


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your bullshit is the price we pay for the first.
> 
> All freedom comes at a cost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because our country has a strong first amendment, we do not need a second
> 
> Freedom of speech has done more to preserve our liberty than the right to bear arms ever has
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering the whole "micro-aggression" trend the 1st isn't as strong as you think. Besides, progressives have learned to try to ruin people themselves using the media instead of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> 
> 
> With incidents like yesterday, makes you wonder the value of the second in defending our freedom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had some of your rich bullshit like this for my garden.
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the advent of the internet and tools like smart phones and Twitter, freedom of speech has moved from the newspapers to the hands of every citizen
> 
> We have a stronger first amendment than at any time in history
Click to expand...



Thanks to the 2nd Amendment backing it up.....ask the Chinese and Russians about freedom of speech......


----------



## bodecea

hunarcy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are 10 of the worst domestic terror attacks by extreme Christians and right-wing white men*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, how many were excused or defended by Christians and right wing white men?
Click to expand...

We get the "no true scotsman" presentation....like we will get here.


----------



## 2aguy

ClosedCaption said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> our love of guns keeps us free and stops on average 2 million violent criminal attacks each yea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a horseshoe im my pocket that has prevented bad luck juju thousands of times
Click to expand...



And when a nut comes into a building you are in and starts shooting....tell me how well that worked for you....or...I'll wait for the seance.....


----------



## BlindBoo

Obama's election certainly brought out the batshit crazy racist in droves, that's for sure.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except when it's an opinion that progressives don't like, then instead of just disagreeing with them, progs try to ruin the person.
> 
> Progs have found end runs around the 2nd amendment, namely a pliable media and gutless corporations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is at the core of freedom of speech
> 
> You are free to say or post anything you wish. Others are also free to criticize you for your views
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? No. CK is obviously under no obligation to give you your "first amendment rights" to post on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he is not...his board, his rules
> 
> But this is not the only outlet I have to express my views. I can literally post to tens of thousands of sites. At no time in history has the common citizen had such open access to freedom of speech
> 
> Our First Amendment ensures we do not need a second amendment. We have never needed a right to bear arms to protect our freedoms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Our First Amendment ensures we do not need a second amendment. We have never needed a right to bear arms to protect our freedoms"
> 
> The Second ensures you have a First.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name a single time in which it did
Click to expand...


That's sort of the point , we've always had guns, so the government has never tried to take our other rights.

If you went to China and asked 1 million chinese if they would rather have guns or the right to post inane BS on the internet, which do you think they would choose?


----------



## 2aguy

bodecea said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are 10 of the worst domestic terror attacks by extreme Christians and right-wing white men*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, how many were excused or defended by Christians and right wing white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get the "no true scotsman" presentation....like we will get here.
Click to expand...



And the worst mass murderers in history were all atheists and socialists...and mcveigh wasn't a christian....so right there that is wrong.......and the worst mass murderer of all time was Chinese....mao......an atheist socialist......


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except when it's an opinion that progressives don't like, then instead of just disagreeing with them, progs try to ruin the person.
> 
> Progs have found end runs around the 2nd amendment, namely a pliable media and gutless corporations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is at the core of freedom of speech
> 
> You are free to say or post anything you wish. Others are also free to criticize you for your views
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? No. CK is obviously under no obligation to give you your "first amendment rights" to post on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No he is not...his board, his rules
> 
> But this is not the only outlet I have to express my views. I can literally post to tens of thousands of sites. At no time in history has the common citizen had such open access to freedom of speech
> 
> Our First Amendment ensures we do not need a second amendment. We have never needed a right to bear arms to protect our freedoms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Our First Amendment ensures we do not need a second amendment. We have never needed a right to bear arms to protect our freedoms"
> 
> The Second ensures you have a First.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name a single time in which it did
Click to expand...


Every campaign speech, every presidential speech.

What country do you think is going to be stupid enough to invade, when 1/3 or more of the households have personal weapons, when there are 300+ million firearms in the hands of the populace.
The First is protected DAILY by our stance on firearms.


----------



## sealybobo

bucs90 said:


> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.


I am white and hope he did not do this because he's racist which I suspect he is. I'm an atheist and hope he didn't do it for atheism.


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great.  I'm glad you feel that way about a white on black crime thread.  Please try to apply it to all other crime threads in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> I always wait for the facts to be presented when talking about a crime on here don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Well, the first and only truly immutable fact is that this kind of crime should never happen, anytime, anywhere, with any group of people at all.*
> 
> Murdering people in the middle of worshipping is as low as a person can go. There is, imo, no lower point than this.
> 
> I feel this way when Jews get murdered while worshipping in a Synagogue, or the Sikhs who were murdered in a Temple somewhere in the Snowbelt last year (Wisconsin? Minnesota?), or Christians in a Church and yes, Muslims in a Mosque.
> 
> Some things in life should be instinctively completely off limits, and this is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Happens every day in the Middle-East. Has been for over a decade. Christians murdered by Muslims. That's what ISIS is doing right now.
> 
> Not a peep out of you because of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, no. I have spoken out against it a lot, espeicially since I am a Jew. Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you have.
> 
> It's why you like Obama so much.......cuz he's almost a Jew himself.
Click to expand...

Oh lookie...more fun from Mudguy.


----------



## paulitician

NYcarbineer said:


> I wondered how long it would be before the Nuts on the Right tried to blame this on Obama.



He is somewhat to blame. He's done nothing but incite racial division. Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting did contribute to this awful incident. Sadly, it is what it is.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

tigerred59 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When some nut can walk into a elementary school and gun down 21 blue eyed corn fed white babies and nothing is done about guns in this country....ANYONE WITH A WORKING BRAIN CELL KNOWS, THIS SHIT....9 BLACKS BEING KILLED IS NOTHING.*
> 
> *But this nation and our love of guns will rule the day, we kept silent!!*
Click to expand...


  The day you disarm all thugs,black and white,you might be able to get a little traction on your gunless utopia idea.


----------



## airplanemechanic

I never did understand hate crimes.

If I put a cap in yo azz, it ain't cuz I luvz ya. I don't care what race you are.


----------



## 2aguy

WillHaftawaite said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are 10 of the worst domestic terror attacks by extreme Christians and right-wing white men*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, how many were excused or defended by Christians and right wing white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #BREAKING- Reports: #Charleston shooter said,"You rape our women and are taking over our country & you have to go."Report coming on @NBCDFW
> 
> — @EricKingNBC5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ,"You rape our women and are taking over our country & you have to go."
> 
> Which is why he shot 3 men, and 6 women.
> 
> Black women are well known for raping white (?).
> 
> (this was sarcasm)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a bad shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reloaded 5 times?
> 
> 2 deaths per magazine?
> 
> Yes, he was a BAD shot
Click to expand...



Has that been confirmed...because according to gun grabbers he should have been tackled by the victims when he was reloading.....right?  We don't know what he used...

One thing for sure....the anti gun extremists are the most mad because he didn't use an AR-15 to kill those people...how are they going to ban it when they can't get more mass shooters using it.....?


----------



## paulitician

Has the War begun?


----------



## Freewill

In my opinion the first amendment has become the battle cry of the racist.  Either liberal or conservative.

YOU DO NOT HAVE THE RIGHT TO SAY ANYTHING YOU WANT.

Slander a person and see where the first amendment gets you.  Hell there is an ex-Navy seal making a living off of suing people for slander.

Of course crying fire in a theater will get you in jail.

Threaten a president and see what that brings down on you.

What right we really are guaranteed is our right to speak out against the government.


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are 10 of the worst domestic terror attacks by extreme Christians and right-wing white men*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, how many were excused or defended by Christians and right wing white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #BREAKING- Reports: #Charleston shooter said,"You rape our women and are taking over our country & you have to go."Report coming on @NBCDFW
> 
> — @EricKingNBC5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ,"You rape our women and are taking over our country & you have to go."
> 
> Which is why he shot 3 men, and 6 women.
> 
> Black women are well known for raping white (?).
> 
> (this was sarcasm)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a bad shot.
Click to expand...

And more fun stuff from Mudguy.   The hits keep on coming....what a credit to the white race you are.


----------



## Mac1958

That the zealots on both ends of the spectrum can convince themselves that their behavior has nothing to do with this is an indication of how ideology paralyzes critical thinking.

These people are allowing themselves to buy into what the division pimps are selling them.

.


----------



## ClosedCaption

2aguy said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> our love of guns keeps us free and stops on average 2 million violent criminal attacks each yea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a horseshoe im my pocket that has prevented bad luck juju thousands of times
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And when a nut comes into a building you are in and starts shooting....tell me how well that worked for you....or...I'll wait for the seance.....
Click to expand...


That wont ever happen because as mentioned I have a horseshoe that prevents that from happening just like guns have prevented phantom attacks!


----------



## bodecea

Roadrunner said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here we go again
> 
> Another senseless massacre. Time for us to express our grief, pretend we are outraged and then proclaim.....Nothing we can do about it
> 
> The price we pay for our second amendment rights
> 
> 
> 
> Your bullshit is the price we pay for the first.
> 
> All freedom comes at a cost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because our country has a strong first amendment, we do not need a second
> 
> Freedom of speech has done more to preserve our liberty than the right to bear arms ever has
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering the whole "micro-aggression" trend the 1st isn't as strong as you think. Besides, progressives have learned to try to ruin people themselves using the media instead of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> 
> 
> With incidents like yesterday, makes you wonder the value of the second in defending our freedom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had some of your rich bullshit like this for my garden.
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
Click to expand...

It most certainly is.


----------



## bendog

If Obama has been inciting the black muslim Kenyan anti-christs, he's obviously failed.  LOL.  Them blacks is taken' a whoopin


----------



## Hugo Furst

2aguy said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, how many were excused or defended by Christians and right wing white men?
> 
> 
> 
> #BREAKING- Reports: #Charleston shooter said,"You rape our women and are taking over our country & you have to go."Report coming on @NBCDFW
> 
> — @EricKingNBC5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ,"You rape our women and are taking over our country & you have to go."
> 
> Which is why he shot 3 men, and 6 women.
> 
> Black women are well known for raping white (?).
> 
> (this was sarcasm)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's a bad shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reloaded 5 times?
> 
> 2 deaths per magazine?
> 
> Yes, he was a BAD shot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Has that been confirmed...because according to gun grabbers he should have been tackled by the victims when he was reloading.....right?  We don't know what he used...
> 
> One thing for sure....the anti gun extremists are the most mad because he didn't use an AR-15 to kill those people...how are they going to ban it when they can't get more mass shooters using it.....?
Click to expand...



Someone else posted that one of the survivors made that claim.


----------



## 2aguy

_Sa_lon and daily beast and the other lefties....one former obama guy....they see a glimmer of hope...perhaps they can drag these victims in front of the camera and blame whites, and grab guns....there is much rejoicing on the left...especially in the anti gun community....

Funny....the pro 2nd Amendment people celebrate victims surviving violent attacks....the anti gun extremists....get hot and bothered when there are lots of victims...and hopefully the guy used and AR-15....

the left and anti gun extremists are batshit crazy....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

tigerred59 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do we have from this tragedy so far?
> 
> We can't blame it on race
> We can't blame it on guns
> 
> Just move along people....nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> We blame it on:
> 
> 1. The shooter
> 2. Those on *both* ends of the spectrum who are fomenting hatred and division
> 
> If we're honest.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Both f***kin ends? Are you insane.....why would a church be preaching white hatred? GTFOOH fool!!*
Click to expand...


  Rev. Jeremiah Wright


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *its white parenting I believe that is a big problem causing whites to do like those kids at Columbine HS *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason they are brought up to believe they own America and when they feel threatened or rejected they mow down a bunch of people in response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmm, holding a whole race responsible for the crimes of one person...
> 
> Kind of racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist is the belief that one race is superior than others.  Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And claiming that all American Whites are on the verge of being mass murders is not saying that they are inferior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Being inferior and being murderous are two separate things
Click to expand...



If I said that all blacks were murderous thugs, would you hesitate to call that a racist statement?

Yet, you say it about American Whites, and it is not racist.

Mmmm?


----------



## boedicca

I just found out about this.  How horrible.  No words can express how awful.


----------



## depotoo

WFMY News 2 ‏@WFMY

#BREAKING: Suspect in Charleston shooting ID'd as Dylann Roof, 21. Police Charleston Suspect in Church Hour Before Mass Shooting


----------



## boedicca

This is the result of Identity Politics - promoting separateness to the point of hatred.


----------



## NYcarbineer

paulitician said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered how long it would be before the Nuts on the Right tried to blame this on Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is somewhat to blame. He's done nothing but incite racial division. Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting did contribute to this awful incident. Sadly, it is what it is.
Click to expand...


He's done nothing to incite racial division,

not counting his crime of being born with a certain skin color.


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with politics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the American gun culture we have embraced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disagree vehemently.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When tragedies like this occur, we feign outrage and in the end, just shrug and say....nothing we can do about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's wait until the particulars are in on the perp, shall we?
> 
> In terms of the "gun culture", indeed you have lost that war entirely.  Guns are not sentient, bipedal entities, the 2nd Amendment has rightfully forced itself upon you, and there's no going back to draconian infringements.
> 
> I'm surprised how much the Left is beginning to rehash old tired arguments in light of the upcoming election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have 300 million guns in circulation in this country
> 
> Incidents such as this are just the price we are willing to pay for our love of guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No......our love of guns keeps us free and stops on average 2 million violent criminal attacks each year......those victims are glad they had the right to have a gun for protection....
> 
> And did anyone in that church have a gun to stop this guy?  Was it a gun free zone ( with an exemption for mass shooters)  as most churches are?
> 
> And who was it that posted the dipshit comment about "Who needs a gun in Church?"
Click to expand...

 
I'm sorry...but your 2 million claim is just gun nut fantasy. Repeating it endlessly does not make it any more believable

Your NRA fantasies of open shootouts are just plain creepy


----------



## Stephanie

[


boedicca said:


> I just found out about this.  How horrible.  No words can express how awful.



yes, and the medias are already out there Stirring up the pot. some of the titles has been disgusting. get ready


----------



## Hugo Furst

paulitician said:


> Has the War begun?




May have.


----------



## paulitician

Mac1958 said:


> That the zealots on both ends of the spectrum can convince themselves that their behavior has nothing to do with this is an indication of how ideology paralyzes critical thinking.
> 
> These people are allowing themselves to buy into what the division pimps are selling them.
> 
> .



There's no doubt Obama and the Democrats have intentionally divided the People. Their 24/7 Race-Baiting is pure brain washing. They've worked very hard to sow the seeds of hate & division. They desperately wanted a Race War. And sadly, it looks like they may get their wish.


----------



## bendog

NYcarbineer said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered how long it would be before the Nuts on the Right tried to blame this on Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is somewhat to blame. He's done nothing but incite racial division. Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting did contribute to this awful incident. Sadly, it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's done nothing to incite racial division,
> 
> not counting his crime of being born with a certain skin color.
Click to expand...

It's amazing the RW nutters have this implanted in their brains.  It's like an old XFiles episode.  LOL


----------



## boedicca

Stephanie said:


> [
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out about this.  How horrible.  No words can express how awful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, and the medias are already out there Stirring up the pot. some of the titles has been disgusting. get ready
Click to expand...


Just last night, mr. boe and I were talking about how great it was that we had a celebration for the Warriors in Oakland without any violence and looting.  I really fear for tonight and tomorrow when the big crowd gathers for the parade.  I know this is a narrow way of looking at it - but we Oakland needs some positive healing.  Incidents like this one are used to attack our community.


----------



## depotoo

His facebook page-
Dylann Roof


----------



## Hugo Furst

Which don't you remember?

the Beer Summit?

Or, If I had a son....?


----------



## guno

*Dylann Storm Roof Reportedly Identified as Suspected Gunman in Charleston Mass Shooting*

*Dylann Storm Roof Reportedly Identified as Suspected Gunman in Charleston Mass Shooting Mother Jones*


Based on profiling so far, White Supremacism seems the ideology at play in #*CharlestonShooting* - Yes, it's terrorism.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with politics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the American gun culture we have embraced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disagree vehemently.
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When tragedies like this occur, we feign outrage and in the end, just shrug and say....nothing we can do about it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's wait until the particulars are in on the perp, shall we?
> 
> In terms of the "gun culture", indeed you have lost that war entirely.  Guns are not sentient, bipedal entities, the 2nd Amendment has rightfully forced itself upon you, and there's no going back to draconian infringements.
> 
> I'm surprised how much the Left is beginning to rehash old tired arguments in light of the upcoming election.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have 300 million guns in circulation in this country
> 
> Incidents such as this are just the price we are willing to pay for our love of guns
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No......our love of guns keeps us free and stops on average 2 million violent criminal attacks each year......those victims are glad they had the right to have a gun for protection....
> 
> And did anyone in that church have a gun to stop this guy?  Was it a gun free zone ( with an exemption for mass shooters)  as most churches are?
> 
> And who was it that posted the dipshit comment about "Who needs a gun in Church?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry...but your 2 million claim is just gun nut fantasy. Repeating it endlessly does not make it any more believable
> 
> Your NRA fantasies of open shootouts are just plain creepy
Click to expand...


As in the vast majority of those cases no shoots were fired, it would be "fantasies" of gun brandishing ending criminal assaults and robberies.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason they are brought up to believe they own America and when they feel threatened or rejected they mow down a bunch of people in response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, holding a whole race responsible for the crimes of one person...
> 
> Kind of racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist is the belief that one race is superior than others.  Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And claiming that all American Whites are on the verge of being mass murders is not saying that they are inferior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Being inferior and being murderous are two separate things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I said that all blacks were murderous thugs, would you hesitate to call that a racist statement?
> 
> Yet, you say it about American Whites, and it is not racist.
> 
> Mmmm?
Click to expand...


Yes because as I noted, that doesnt fit the definition.  Its not hard to understand words mean something.  Also, what I do doesnt pardon your own actions


----------



## bodecea

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because our country has a strong first amendment, we do not need a second
> 
> Freedom of speech has done more to preserve our liberty than the right to bear arms ever has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the whole "micro-aggression" trend the 1st isn't as strong as you think. Besides, progressives have learned to try to ruin people themselves using the media instead of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> 
> 
> With incidents like yesterday, makes you wonder the value of the second in defending our freedom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had some of your rich bullshit like this for my garden.
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the advent of the internet and tools like smart phones and Twitter, freedom of speech has moved from the newspapers to the hands of every citizen
> 
> We have a stronger first amendment than at any time in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when it's an opinion that progressives don't like, then instead of just disagreeing with them, progs try to ruin the person.
> 
> Progs have found end runs around the 2nd amendment, namely a pliable media and gutless corporations.
Click to expand...

You know that's not a 1st amendment issue, right?  You've actually read the Constitution and the Bill of Rights at some time, right?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Stephanie said:


> [
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out about this.  How horrible.  No words can express how awful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, and the medias are already out there Stirring up the pot. some of the titles has been disgusting. get ready
Click to expand...


Yeah, killing a bunch of people kinda ensures the titles wont be about rainbows


----------



## hunarcy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are 10 of the worst domestic terror attacks by extreme Christians and right-wing white men*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, how many were excused or defended by Christians and right wing white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> #BREAKING- Reports: #Charleston shooter said,"You rape our women and are taking over our country & you have to go."Report coming on @NBCDFW
> 
> — @EricKingNBC5
Click to expand...




bodecea said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are 10 of the worst domestic terror attacks by extreme Christians and right-wing white men*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, how many were excused or defended by Christians and right wing white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get the "no true scotsman" presentation....like we will get here.
Click to expand...


Ah, so you tacitly admit that none were excused or defended by Christians and right wing white men?  How refreshingly honest of you.


----------



## ClosedCaption

guno said:


> *Dylann Storm Roof Reportedly Identified as Suspected Gunman in Charleston Mass Shooting*
> 
> *Dylann Storm Roof Reportedly Identified as Suspected Gunman in Charleston Mass Shooting Mother Jones*


----------



## bodecea

mudwhistle said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I guess the racial stereotypes in this thread are okay, b/c they are about whites..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah......but.....really.......sure........but whites are the real racists. Blacks
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Explain. Does the black community have to think long and hard about every act of violence one black asshole commits??????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be a good idea, actually.  Thanks in large part to the race goading of the Democrats and the sheer number of incidents, each incident now paints the entire community, and "Black Fatigue" is settling in across the country at an astounding pace.  That will only hurt the black community and could ultimately result in the undoing of sixty years of progress in relations.
> 
> The Democrat's racial politics are intentional, of course.  They thrive on chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And some more....it's the fault of the black community....Old School wasn't wrong at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Old School is usually wrong......and you are usually irrelevant.
Click to expand...

Oh contrare......but I do love when you post, Mudboy......a credit to the white race.


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can't we do something to fix the white culture ? its too violent *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are only 119 for murder rate around the world.....and of course as more Americans own and carry guns for protection, our gun murder rate has gone down, not up, and our gun accident death rate has gone down, not up......
> 
> And each year on average 2 million violent criminals are stopped or prevented from completing their crimes, and lives are saved by armed Americans.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is sad the low esteem you have in our country
> 
> 
> "We are only 119 in murder rate" Care to identify the company you put us in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....here is a nice video on it...
> 
> Bearing ArmsNumber One With A Bullet - Bearing Arms
> 
> Points out America is #111 for murder rate
> 
> --countries 1-110 many socialist left wing paradises
> 
> --names 13 cities in U.S. that distort our murder rate up...all democrat cities..
Click to expand...

 
These are the countries you should compare us to ....not Swaziland, Nigeria and Columbia


----------



## Mac1958

Shooter's Facebook page?

Dylann Roof Facebook

.


----------



## Hugo Furst

That's the flag of apartheid-era South Africa on Dylann Roof's jacket


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Mudwhistle was wrong, Bodey isn't often irrelevant.

She's ALWAYS irrelevant.


----------



## rightwinger

ClosedCaption said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylann Storm Roof Reportedly Identified as Suspected Gunman in Charleston Mass Shooting*
> 
> *Dylann Storm Roof Reportedly Identified as Suspected Gunman in Charleston Mass Shooting Mother Jones*
Click to expand...

 
Guy reminds me of Adam Lanz


----------



## bodecea

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *its white parenting I believe that is a big problem causing whites to do like those kids at Columbine HS *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason they are brought up to believe they own America and when they feel threatened or rejected they mow down a bunch of people in response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmm, holding a whole race responsible for the crimes of one person...
> 
> Kind of racist of you.
Click to expand...

So you would admit that.  Good.  Where have you been in all those threads where blacks are held responsible for the actions of a few?


----------



## guno

*Dylann Storm Roof: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know*

*Dylann Storm Roof 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know Heavy.com*


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmm, holding a whole race responsible for the crimes of one person...
> 
> Kind of racist of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racist is the belief that one race is superior than others.  Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And claiming that all American Whites are on the verge of being mass murders is not saying that they are inferior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Being inferior and being murderous are two separate things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I said that all blacks were murderous thugs, would you hesitate to call that a racist statement?
> 
> Yet, you say it about American Whites, and it is not racist.
> 
> Mmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because as I noted, that doesnt fit the definition.  Its not hard to understand words mean something.  Also, what I do doesnt pardon your own actions
Click to expand...



My actions?

I've never said that all blacks are murderous thugs, that was clearly an hypothetical to make a point.

A point about YOUR racist action.

If WHites are inferior as you stated, then other groups are SUPERIOR to them.

You are an anti-white racist.


----------



## Borillar

WillHaftawaite said:


> Which don't you remember?
> 
> the Beer Summit?
> 
> Or, If I had a son....?


And that's somehow incited mass shootings?


----------



## hunarcy

ClosedCaption said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylann Storm Roof Reportedly Identified as Suspected Gunman in Charleston Mass Shooting*
> 
> *Dylann Storm Roof Reportedly Identified as Suspected Gunman in Charleston Mass Shooting Mother Jones*
Click to expand...



On his facebook page, he has several young black people on his friends list...wonder what's up with that.


----------



## paulitician

Starting to look like a War. The Black on White crime rate is shockingly high. Now it looks like some Whites are gonna try to even the score. Congrats Obama/Democrats. You got your Race War.


----------



## depotoo

Mugshot details

Name:

ROOF, DYLANN STORM

Booking Date:

February 28, 2015

Where booked:

Lexington County, SC (Lexington County - Visit this agency)

Gender:

Male

Age:

20

Total Bond:

$0 or N/A

Charges:



DRUGS / MANUF., POSS. OF OTHER SUB. IN SCH. I, II, III OR FL

one of his previous recent charges


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *its white parenting I believe that is a big problem causing whites to do like those kids at Columbine HS *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason they are brought up to believe they own America and when they feel threatened or rejected they mow down a bunch of people in response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmm, holding a whole race responsible for the crimes of one person...
> 
> Kind of racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you would admit that.  Good.  Where have you been in all those threads where blacks are held responsible for the actions of a few?
Click to expand...


I like to focus on threads where liberals and liberal policies are held responsible for the hing number of black criminals.


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can't we do something to fix the white culture ? its too violent *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are only 119 for murder rate around the world.....and of course as more Americans own and carry guns for protection, our gun murder rate has gone down, not up, and our gun accident death rate has gone down, not up......
> 
> And each year on average 2 million violent criminals are stopped or prevented from completing their crimes, and lives are saved by armed Americans.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is sad the low esteem you have in our country
> 
> 
> "We are only 119 in murder rate" Care to identify the company you put us in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....here is a nice video on it...
> 
> Bearing ArmsNumber One With A Bullet - Bearing Arms
> 
> Points out America is #111 for murder rate
> 
> --countries 1-110 many socialist left wing paradises
> 
> --names 13 cities in U.S. that distort our murder rate up...all democrat cities..
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are the countries you should compare us to ....not Swaziland, Nigeria and Columbia
Click to expand...



Why?

Do they have something to a 2nd Amendment allowing the populace to own hundreds of thousands of firearms?

Or do they have control over who may legally own firearms?

You want to get rid of the 2nd, there's a way to do so.


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylann Storm Roof Reportedly Identified as Suspected Gunman in Charleston Mass Shooting*
> 
> *Dylann Storm Roof Reportedly Identified as Suspected Gunman in Charleston Mass Shooting Mother Jones*
Click to expand...


What a waste of human flesh that thug white trash is.

Guarantee his parents didnt raise him right. Like so many white psycho shooters....he was probably DRUGGED as a child with every god damn pill Doctor Friendly could find...which rots brains...yet we ban weed. 

Hope this scum goes out by attacking a SWAT team. Save taxpayer dollars.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racist is the belief that one race is superior than others.  Try again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And claiming that all American Whites are on the verge of being mass murders is not saying that they are inferior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  Being inferior and being murderous are two separate things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I said that all blacks were murderous thugs, would you hesitate to call that a racist statement?
> 
> Yet, you say it about American Whites, and it is not racist.
> 
> Mmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because as I noted, that doesnt fit the definition.  Its not hard to understand words mean something.  Also, what I do doesnt pardon your own actions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My actions?
> 
> I've never said that all blacks are murderous thugs, that was clearly an hypothetical to make a point.
> 
> A point about YOUR racist action.
Click to expand...


Your hypothetical isnt reality therefore your hypothetical isnt my position at all.  Nice try.



> If WHites are inferior as you stated, then other groups are SUPERIOR to them.
> 
> You are an anti-white racist.



Hey, you know what?  Maybe if you say I said whites are inferior 3 more times it will come true.  Except I never said it and you are attempting to put me on the defensive for shit you accuse me of but have no proof of it.

Nice try tho....


----------



## Stephanie

He looks like a kid, and looks a little short in the mental department. But they'll use him to stir the hate pot, with no problem or shame

they can't locate one person how are they going to protect us from a terrorist attack

two men escaped from jail they haven't found yet.

good grief


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Bodecea, why are you a self hating white guy?


----------



## bucs90

WillHaftawaite said:


> That's the flag of apartheid-era South Africa on Dylann Roof's jacket



Put him down like a rabid dog that he is.


----------



## guno

Roof’s Facebook profile has a picture of the shooter wearing a jacket that appears to have the apartheid-era South African flag on it.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

bucs90 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the flag of apartheid-era South Africa on Dylann Roof's jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put him down like a rabid dog that he is.
Click to expand...


You ever notice that all these goobers all look similar? It must be the haircut that sets them off


----------



## Hugo Furst

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the flag of apartheid-era South Africa on Dylann Roof's jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put him down like a rabid dog that he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever notice that all these goobers all look similar? It must be the haircut that sets them off
Click to expand...



They need to use lighter mixing bowls or haircuts.


----------



## AquaAthena

paulitician said:


> Sadly, it does look like Obama and the Democrats are getting the Race War they've been pushing for so many years. Their ugly hate & division Race-Baiting agenda seems to be paying off for em. It's very sad.
> 
> 
> White Man Kills 9 At Black Church
> 
> Police widened the search Thursday for a gunman who opened fire and killed nine people during a prayer service at a historic African American church here, in one of the worst attacks on a place of worship in the United States in recent memory.
> 
> At least one other person was injured in the Wednesday night assault, which began about an hour after the assailant entered the church and observed the service, authorities said.
> 
> “We believe this is a hate crime; that is how we are investigating it,” said Charleston Police Chief Greg Mullen.
> 
> More:
> 9 dead in hate crime shooting at historic African American church in Charleston - The Washington Post
> DRUDGE REPORT 2015



I was reading that earlier. Someone is really trying the wrong way to stop blacks hating on whites and cops. Someone has been pushed over the edge and he deserves to be caught and shot. 

Sitting ducks in a church, in a gun-free zone, no doubt. This is beyond grief.


----------



## hangover

Cons are going to blame liberals for this massacre saying, it wouldn't have happened if Obama wasn't POTUS.


----------



## guno

Columbia and lexington SC is a hot bed of white christian fundamentalist racists


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> And claiming that all American Whites are on the verge of being mass murders is not saying that they are inferior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Being inferior and being murderous are two separate things
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I said that all blacks were murderous thugs, would you hesitate to call that a racist statement?
> 
> Yet, you say it about American Whites, and it is not racist.
> 
> Mmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because as I noted, that doesnt fit the definition.  Its not hard to understand words mean something.  Also, what I do doesnt pardon your own actions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My actions?
> 
> I've never said that all blacks are murderous thugs, that was clearly an hypothetical to make a point.
> 
> A point about YOUR racist action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hypothetical isnt reality therefore your hypothetical isnt my position at all.  Nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If WHites are inferior as you stated, then other groups are SUPERIOR to them.
> 
> You are an anti-white racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you know what?  Maybe if you say I said whites are inferior 3 more times it will come true.  Except I never said it and you are attempting to put me on the defensive for shit you accuse me of but have no proof of it.
> 
> Nice try tho....
Click to expand...




Bullshit.

YOu characterized American Whites as potential Mass Murderers with hairtriggers.

If that was true, American Whites would be inferior to Races and CUltures that were not all a bunch of potential Mass Murderers with hair triggers.

LIberals. All the self awareness of a turnip, and the intellectual honestly of a crack whore.


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the whole "micro-aggression" trend the 1st isn't as strong as you think. Besides, progressives have learned to try to ruin people themselves using the media instead of government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> 
> 
> With incidents like yesterday, makes you wonder the value of the second in defending our freedom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had some of your rich bullshit like this for my garden.
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the advent of the internet and tools like smart phones and Twitter, freedom of speech has moved from the newspapers to the hands of every citizen
> 
> We have a stronger first amendment than at any time in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when it's an opinion that progressives don't like, then instead of just disagreeing with them, progs try to ruin the person.
> 
> Progs have found end runs around the 2nd amendment, namely a pliable media and gutless corporations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is at the core of freedom of speech
> 
> You are free to say or post anything you wish. Others are also free to criticize you for your views
Click to expand...


Ruining someone is not criticizing them.


----------



## Correll

hangover said:


> Cons are going to blame liberals for this massacre saying, it wouldn't have happened if Obama wasn't POTUS.



Page 42 and no one has said that.

Thanks for really adding something to the conversation.


----------



## pwjohn

bucs90 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the flag of apartheid-era South Africa on Dylann Roof's jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put him down like a rabid dog that he is.
Click to expand...


His parents shat a monster on to the world. They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

guno said:


> *Dylann Storm Roof Reportedly Identified as Suspected Gunman in Charleston Mass Shooting*
> 
> *Dylann Storm Roof Reportedly Identified as Suspected Gunman in Charleston Mass Shooting Mother Jones*
> 
> 
> Based on profiling so far, White Supremacism seems the ideology at play in #*CharlestonShooting* - Yes, it's terrorism.



  He sure seams to have a lot of black facebook friends.


----------



## pwjohn

bucs90 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the flag of apartheid-era South Africa on Dylann Roof's jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put him down like a rabid dog that he is.
Click to expand...


His parents shat a monster on to the world. They should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Correll

pwjohn said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the flag of apartheid-era South Africa on Dylann Roof's jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put him down like a rabid dog that he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His parents shat a monster on to the world. They should be ashamed of themselves.
Click to expand...


They probably are.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

bendog said:


> If Obama has been inciting the black muslim Kenyan anti-christs, he's obviously failed.  LOL.  Them blacks is taken' a whoopin


 
.....especially in chicago.


----------



## martybegan

bodecea said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering the whole "micro-aggression" trend the 1st isn't as strong as you think. Besides, progressives have learned to try to ruin people themselves using the media instead of government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> 
> 
> With incidents like yesterday, makes you wonder the value of the second in defending our freedom
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I had some of your rich bullshit like this for my garden.
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the advent of the internet and tools like smart phones and Twitter, freedom of speech has moved from the newspapers to the hands of every citizen
> 
> We have a stronger first amendment than at any time in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when it's an opinion that progressives don't like, then instead of just disagreeing with them, progs try to ruin the person.
> 
> Progs have found end runs around the 2nd amendment, namely a pliable media and gutless corporations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that's not a 1st amendment issue, right?  You've actually read the Constitution and the Bill of Rights at some time, right?
Click to expand...


The intent was to have  citizenry comfortable to express their opinions, and others to retort to those opinions. That a person can be ruined by a slip of the tongue, or by expressing an opinion unpopular to the elites flies in the face of the concept of the 1st amendment. Government doesn't HAVE to censor anymore, because certain people of a certain political motivation are more than happy to do it for government.


----------



## guno

Stephanie said:


> He looks like a kid, and looks a little short in the mental department. But they'll use him to stir the hate pot, with no problem or shame
> 
> they can't locate one person how are they going to protect us from a terrorist attack
> 
> two men escaped from jail they haven't found yet.
> 
> good grief





Stephanie said:


> He looks like a kid, and looks a little short in the mental department. But they'll use him to stir the hate pot, with no problem or shame



Making excuses for him ? stirring the pot? 9 people dead

You are the most despicable low IQ piece of trash I have ever encountered on the internet


----------



## rightwinger

Dylann Storm Roof

Why are these killers always identified by three names?

John Wilkes Booth, Lee Harvey Oswald, James Earl Ray.....


----------



## ClosedCaption

Correll said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Being inferior and being murderous are two separate things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I said that all blacks were murderous thugs, would you hesitate to call that a racist statement?
> 
> Yet, you say it about American Whites, and it is not racist.
> 
> Mmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes because as I noted, that doesnt fit the definition.  Its not hard to understand words mean something.  Also, what I do doesnt pardon your own actions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My actions?
> 
> I've never said that all blacks are murderous thugs, that was clearly an hypothetical to make a point.
> 
> A point about YOUR racist action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hypothetical isnt reality therefore your hypothetical isnt my position at all.  Nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If WHites are inferior as you stated, then other groups are SUPERIOR to them.
> 
> You are an anti-white racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you know what?  Maybe if you say I said whites are inferior 3 more times it will come true.  Except I never said it and you are attempting to put me on the defensive for shit you accuse me of but have no proof of it.
> 
> Nice try tho....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> YOu characterized American Whites as potential Mass Murderers with hairtriggers.
> 
> If that was true, American Whites would be inferior to Races and CUltures that were not all a bunch of potential Mass Murderers with hair triggers.
> 
> LIberals. All the self awareness of a turnip, and the intellectual honestly of a crack whore.
Click to expand...


Whatever you say bud, you're just looking to be upset.  






Bye stupid


----------



## AceRothstein

HereWeGoAgain said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylann Storm Roof Reportedly Identified as Suspected Gunman in Charleston Mass Shooting*
> 
> *Dylann Storm Roof Reportedly Identified as Suspected Gunman in Charleston Mass Shooting Mother Jones*
> 
> 
> Based on profiling so far, White Supremacism seems the ideology at play in #*CharlestonShooting* - Yes, it's terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sure seams to have a lot of black facebook friends.
Click to expand...

He also has an apartheid era South African flag on his jacket in his profile picture.


----------



## ClosedCaption

rightwinger said:


> Dylann Storm Roof
> 
> Why are these killers always identified by three names?
> 
> John Wilkes Booth, Lee Harvey Oswald, James Earl Ray.....



Someone said he'd be one of those 3 name white boys earlier in this thread.  Looks like he was right


----------



## guno

rightwinger said:


> Dylann Storm Roof
> 
> Why are these killers always identified by three names?
> 
> John Wilkes Booth, Lee Harvey Oswald, James Earl Ray.....




That three name thing is big in the souf


----------



## Stephanie

And he's off. what a disgusting bottom feeder
some tweets about this at the site
SNIP;

AL SHARPTON Announces He Will Travel to South Carolina After Church Shooting
AL SHARPTON Announces He Will Travel to South Carolina After Church Shooting - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## WelfareQueen

The left profits from racial division.  No reasonable person can argue with that.  

But this guy.....he's a nut.  Nothing justifies his actions.  he needs to be hunted down and then put down.


----------



## bucs90

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the flag of apartheid-era South Africa on Dylann Roof's jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put him down like a rabid dog that he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever notice that all these goobers all look similar? It must be the haircut that sets them off
Click to expand...


Yep. We talk about black culture producing a high number of individual criminals. 

Well...too many of these lunatic mass shooters are white. And guess what we do? We DRUG OUR DAMN KIDS. When our 12 year olds act 12...we drug them with Ritalin and Adderall and what ever new pill the doctor got sold by the big tittied blonde pharmaceutical sales rep. 

We need to address that. Guaranteed this piece of trash was drugged in his tween years.


----------



## guno

Stephanie said:


> And he's off. what a disgusting bottom feeder
> some tweets about this at the site
> SNIP;
> 
> AL SHARPTON Announces He Will Travel to South Carolina After Church Shooting
> AL SHARPTON Announces He Will Travel to South Carolina After Church Shooting - The Gateway Pundit




Filthy trailer trash


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

This kid obviously has mental issues and this shooting had nothing to do with politics, race , or rational thought of any kind.

Sad that so many have to make it so


----------



## bucs90

guno said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dylann Storm Roof
> 
> Why are these killers always identified by three names?
> 
> John Wilkes Booth, Lee Harvey Oswald, James Earl Ray.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That three name thing is big in the souf
Click to expand...


Yeah...cuz only Southerners have middle names. Moron.


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I said that all blacks were murderous thugs, would you hesitate to call that a racist statement?
> 
> Yet, you say it about American Whites, and it is not racist.
> 
> Mmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because as I noted, that doesnt fit the definition.  Its not hard to understand words mean something.  Also, what I do doesnt pardon your own actions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My actions?
> 
> I've never said that all blacks are murderous thugs, that was clearly an hypothetical to make a point.
> 
> A point about YOUR racist action.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your hypothetical isnt reality therefore your hypothetical isnt my position at all.  Nice try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If WHites are inferior as you stated, then other groups are SUPERIOR to them.
> 
> You are an anti-white racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you know what?  Maybe if you say I said whites are inferior 3 more times it will come true.  Except I never said it and you are attempting to put me on the defensive for shit you accuse me of but have no proof of it.
> 
> Nice try tho....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> YOu characterized American Whites as potential Mass Murderers with hairtriggers.
> 
> If that was true, American Whites would be inferior to Races and CUltures that were not all a bunch of potential Mass Murderers with hair triggers.
> 
> LIberals. All the self awareness of a turnip, and the intellectual honestly of a crack whore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever you say bud, you're just looking to be upset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye stupid
Click to expand...



I'm not upset.

I like catching you libs at being racist hypocrites.

YOur denial and lack of self awareness is completely normal for a lib.

You are a racist.


----------



## Manonthestreet

I hope they catch this guy alive, maybe we can get some sort of explanation ..... That will prevent things from spinning out of control


----------



## rightwinger

guno said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dylann Storm Roof
> 
> Why are these killers always identified by three names?
> 
> John Wilkes Booth, Lee Harvey Oswald, James Earl Ray.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That three name thing is big in the souf
Click to expand...

 
Billy Bob maybe

But Dylan Storm?


----------



## reconmark

paulitician said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered how long it would be before the Nuts on the Right tried to blame this on Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is somewhat to blame. He's done nothing but incite racial division. Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting did contribute to this awful incident. Sadly, it is what it is.
Click to expand...

No what it is, is a white person (you) who wants to shift the blame for a white racist's actions onto someone who had absolutely nothing to do with the incident.

Some whites just can't seem to get their racism in order...


----------



## Hugo Furst

rightwinger said:


> Dylann Storm Roof
> 
> Why are these killers always identified by three names?
> 
> John Wilkes Booth, Lee Harvey Oswald, James Earl Ray.....




Sure sign of a mass killer...

Henry Wadsworth Longfellow,
Edgar Allen Poe,
Franklin Delano Roosevelt,
Billy Ray Cyrus


----------



## bodecea

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Mudwhistle was wrong, Bodey isn't often irrelevant.
> 
> She's ALWAYS irrelevant.


 Mal.


----------



## rightwinger

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> This kid obviously has mental issues and this shooting had nothing to do with politics, race , or rational thought of any kind.
> 
> Sad that so many have to make it so


 
I tend to doubt it

Looks like deep seated hatred here


----------



## hangover

Correll said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cons are going to blame liberals for this massacre saying, it wouldn't have happened if Obama wasn't POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 42 and no one has said that.
> 
> Thanks for really adding something to the conversation.
Click to expand...

All racist jokes start with looking over both shoulders.


----------



## guno

rightwinger said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dylann Storm Roof
> 
> Why are these killers always identified by three names?
> 
> John Wilkes Booth, Lee Harvey Oswald, James Earl Ray.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That three name thing is big in the souf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Billy Bob maybe
> 
> But Dylan Storm?
Click to expand...



They like to use child like first names, instead of Bill its Billy, instead of Tom its Tommy.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Manonthestreet said:


> I hope they catch this guy alive, maybe we can get some sort of explanation ..... That will prevent things from spinning out of control



explanation?  The one thing the human NEVER runs out of is excuses...I dont give a dam why he did it to be honest


----------



## guno

rightwinger said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kid obviously has mental issues and this shooting had nothing to do with politics, race , or rational thought of any kind.
> 
> Sad that so many have to make it so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to doubt it
> 
> Looks like deep seated hatred here
Click to expand...



He is making excuses already, the shooter is white so he has mental issues , if he was black he would be  a savage thug


----------



## paulitician

AquaAthena said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, it does look like Obama and the Democrats are getting the Race War they've been pushing for so many years. Their ugly hate & division Race-Baiting agenda seems to be paying off for em. It's very sad.
> 
> 
> White Man Kills 9 At Black Church
> 
> Police widened the search Thursday for a gunman who opened fire and killed nine people during a prayer service at a historic African American church here, in one of the worst attacks on a place of worship in the United States in recent memory.
> 
> At least one other person was injured in the Wednesday night assault, which began about an hour after the assailant entered the church and observed the service, authorities said.
> 
> “We believe this is a hate crime; that is how we are investigating it,” said Charleston Police Chief Greg Mullen.
> 
> More:
> 9 dead in hate crime shooting at historic African American church in Charleston - The Washington Post
> DRUDGE REPORT 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading that earlier. Someone is really trying the wrong way to stop blacks hating on whites and cops. Someone has been pushed over the edge and he deserves to be caught and shot.
> 
> Sitting ducks in a church, in a gun-free zone, no doubt. This is beyond grief.
Click to expand...


It's a climate of Race-Baiting incitement. And Obama and the Democrats are responsible. Believe it or not, many Democrats are actually celebrating this behind closed doors. It's an ugly climate right now.


----------



## whitehall

Dillan Roof about 21 years old from Lexington S.C. The U.S. Attorney General quickly deemed it as a "hate crime" but why worry about the politically incendiary  extra charge when he is apparently guilty of nine murders? The clearly troubled man had a history of drug use (marijuana?) and the question is whether his hatred was directed at Blacks or Black Christians or if he was completely insane.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

ClosedCaption said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they catch this guy alive, maybe we can get some sort of explanation ..... That will prevent things from spinning out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> explanation?  The one thing the human NEVER runs out of is excuses...I dont give a dam why he did it to be honest
Click to expand...


You certainly should care.

I , for one, believe that it is related to over medicating our children.

I'd like to know if that is true, and if so what we can do to prevent further incidents.


----------



## bodecea

2aguy said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Here are 10 of the worst domestic terror attacks by extreme Christians and right-wing white men*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, how many were excused or defended by Christians and right wing white men?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We get the "no true scotsman" presentation....like we will get here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the worst mass murderers in history were all atheists and socialists...and mcveigh wasn't a christian....so right there that is wrong.......and the worst mass murderer of all time was Chinese....mao......an atheist socialist......
Click to expand...

See?  "No true Scotsman"....you've got the presentation down.


----------



## paulitician

reconmark said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered how long it would be before the Nuts on the Right tried to blame this on Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is somewhat to blame. He's done nothing but incite racial division. Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting did contribute to this awful incident. Sadly, it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No what it is, is a white person (you) who wants to shift the blame for a white racist's actions onto someone who had absolutely nothing to do with the incident.
> 
> Some whites just can't seem to get their racism in order...
Click to expand...


It's an ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate. And Obama and the Democrats are responsible for it. Sadly, their Race War fantasy could be a reality.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

guno said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kid obviously has mental issues and this shooting had nothing to do with politics, race , or rational thought of any kind.
> 
> Sad that so many have to make it so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to doubt it
> 
> Looks like deep seated hatred here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is making excuses already, the shooter is white so he has mental issues , if he was black he would be  a savage thug
Click to expand...


You a mind reader now Guno?

My feelings about WHY this dipshit did this have nothing to do with race.


----------



## bodecea

paulitician said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered how long it would be before the Nuts on the Right tried to blame this on Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is somewhat to blame. He's done nothing but incite racial division. Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting did contribute to this awful incident. Sadly, it is what it is.
Click to expand...

There it is....out in the open...plain as day.   Who's gonna deny it now?


----------



## Correll

guno said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kid obviously has mental issues and this shooting had nothing to do with politics, race , or rational thought of any kind.
> 
> Sad that so many have to make it so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to doubt it
> 
> Looks like deep seated hatred here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is making excuses already, the shooter is white so he has mental issues , if he was black he would be  a savage thug
Click to expand...



Or it might have something to do with the fact that mass murderers are often insane.


----------



## paulitician

Anyone with a shred of common sense understood that the Obama/Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting incitement would lead to awful incidents like this one. There will be more. And i think Obama and the Democrats are actually salivating at the thought. Lots of political mileage in Race-Baiting these days.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Correll said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kid obviously has mental issues and this shooting had nothing to do with politics, race , or rational thought of any kind.
> 
> Sad that so many have to make it so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to doubt it
> 
> Looks like deep seated hatred here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is making excuses already, the shooter is white so he has mental issues , if he was black he would be  a savage thug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Or it might have something to do with the fact that mass murderers are often insane.
Click to expand...


Exactly. Apparently Guno can't conceptualize a difference between a violent "thug" and an insane mass murderer.

And yes it is a fact, the insane mass murderers tend to be white. they aren't always, but they tend to be.


----------



## Stephanie

paulitician said:


> Anyone with a shred of common sense understood that the Obama/Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting incitement would lead to awful incidents like this one. There will be more. And i think Obama and the Democrats are actually good with it.



And the medias have this blood on their hands too


----------



## Political Junky

westwall said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eventhrough it is bad,,,It is 1/5th that of the black community per capita. Certainly, we should address it and work to make it even lower.
> 
> Of course, at the same time you won't say shit about black violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah there we go.  It's begun.  Tomorrow there will be reports about how this was the black church goers fault, and our stormfront lighters will run amok with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will be trying to paint the shooter as a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives have tried to portray every shooter for the past ten years as a right wing teaper extremist.  So far, all the shooters have been progressives.  Eventually you'll get it right.  Law of averages and all.  However, in this case we don't know yet.  Odds are it is indeed some sick racist asshole who did the deed.  And yes, were one of the folks armed in the church the asshole wouldn't have killed as many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far all what shooters have been progressives? All murderers? Kind of a broad brush there, especially for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every major shooting that has been reported was perpetrated by a progressive.  Gabby Giffords, the three muslim students killed over a parking spot, the movie theatre shooting, all of them perpetrated by violent extremists......who just happened to be progressives.  Hell, members of the Southern Poverty Law Center (a well known progressive group) have murdered more people in the last three years then the Klan has in the last 20.
Click to expand...

Link to all those killings by the Southern Poverty Law Center?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

paulitician said:


> Anyone with a shred of common sense understood that the Obama/Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting incitement would lead to awful incidents like this one. There will be more. And i think Obama and the Democrats are actually good with it.



You're as bat shit crazy as Guno is. No Democrats are glad this happened. Jesus Christ.


----------



## ClosedCaption

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they catch this guy alive, maybe we can get some sort of explanation ..... That will prevent things from spinning out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> explanation?  The one thing the human NEVER runs out of is excuses...I dont give a dam why he did it to be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly should care.
> 
> I , for one, believe that it is related to over medicating our children.
> 
> I'd like to know if that is true, and if so what we can do to prevent further incidents.
Click to expand...



And there you have it folks...Lets start up the "lets understand the murderer" machine because he's white.

Just like Columbine "Why did they do it?  Did they have a troublesome childhood?"

Black kid gets arrested for resisting arrest and nothing more and we get a 40 page thread on the problem with blacks.

SMH


----------



## there4eyeM

"Or it might have something to do with the fact that mass murderers are often insane."

"Mass murderer" and "insane" go together.


----------



## Correll

paulitician said:


> Anyone with a shred of common sense understood that the Obama/Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting incitement would lead to awful incidents like this one. There will be more. And i think Obama and the Democrats are actually good with it.



Odds are this guy will be found to have a long history of mental illness.

The racial tension in the background would just provide the trappings for the act, with no more real blame that JOdie Foster of the shooting of President Reagan.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Freddie Gray ate fucking lead paint chips as a child and not one of you faggots took that into account.

This faggot shoots up a church and the arms of understanding attempt to embrace this bitch.

You guys are a fucking hoot


----------



## bucs90

paulitician said:


> Anyone with a shred of common sense understood that the Obama/Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting incitement would lead to awful incidents like this one. There will be more. And i think Obama and the Democrats are actually good with it.



Theres no denying that many very powerful people have pushed racial conflict for the past few years. Its hard to say it caused this. Its kinda like saying anti hunger campaigns cause obesity. Not fully...but...it creates an environment.


----------



## paulitician

Stephanie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a shred of common sense understood that the Obama/Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting incitement would lead to awful incidents like this one. There will be more. And i think Obama and the Democrats are actually good with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the medias have this blood on their hands too
Click to expand...


Yes. the Communist/Progressive Press is complicit. They were a crucial weapon in stirring up the racial division. The 24/7 Race-Baiting is pure brainwashing. Sadly, there will be more awful incidents like this one. And Obama/Democrats can't wait.


----------



## Correll

ClosedCaption said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they catch this guy alive, maybe we can get some sort of explanation ..... That will prevent things from spinning out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> explanation?  The one thing the human NEVER runs out of is excuses...I dont give a dam why he did it to be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly should care.
> 
> I , for one, believe that it is related to over medicating our children.
> 
> I'd like to know if that is true, and if so what we can do to prevent further incidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it folks...Lets start up the "lets understand the murderer" machine because he's white.
> 
> Just like Columbine "Why did they do it?  Did they have a troublesome childhood?"
> 
> Black kid gets arrested for resisting arrest and nothing more and we get a 40 page thread on the problem with blacks.
> 
> SMH
Click to expand...


Yep. 40 pages of cons wanting to know why it occurs so that we can do what we can to reduce or prevent further incidents, and libs doing what they can to stop that.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

ClosedCaption said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they catch this guy alive, maybe we can get some sort of explanation ..... That will prevent things from spinning out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> explanation?  The one thing the human NEVER runs out of is excuses...I dont give a dam why he did it to be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly should care.
> 
> I , for one, believe that it is related to over medicating our children.
> 
> I'd like to know if that is true, and if so what we can do to prevent further incidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it folks...Lets start up the "lets understand the murderer" machine because he's white.
> 
> Just like Columbine "Why did they do it?  Did they have a troublesome childhood?"
> 
> Black kid gets arrested for resisting arrest and nothing more and we get a 40 page thread on the problem with blacks.
> 
> SMH
Click to expand...


What the fuck are you talking about? Go look i the threads about the black kids and I ask the same questions WHY do they do those things. Go ahead and go look.

But resisting arrest and mass murder are too entirely different crimes with entirely different reasons behind them.

Someone could certainly resist arrest for reasons other than "he crazy" , it's doubtful that any mass murderer was sane when they did so. Regardless of color.


----------



## bodecea

paulitician said:


> Starting to look like a War. The Black on White crime rate is shockingly high. Now it looks like some Whites are gonna try to even the score. Congrats Obama/Democrats. You got your Race War.


Said with a gleam in your eye.....already set in your bunker?


----------



## bodecea

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *its white parenting I believe that is a big problem causing whites to do like those kids at Columbine HS *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason they are brought up to believe they own America and when they feel threatened or rejected they mow down a bunch of people in response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmm, holding a whole race responsible for the crimes of one person...
> 
> Kind of racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you would admit that.  Good.  Where have you been in all those threads where blacks are held responsible for the actions of a few?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like to focus on threads where liberals and liberal policies are held responsible for the hing number of black criminals.
Click to expand...

Of course you do.


----------



## bucs90

ClosedCaption said:


> Freddie Gray ate fucking lead paint chips as a child and not one of you faggots took that into account.
> 
> This faggot shoots up a church and the arms of understanding attempt to embrace this bitch.
> 
> You guys are a fucking hoot



Um...WHAT??? I was among the first here to mention his lead poisoning.

By the way...you know lead poisoning eats away bone calcium. Which makes bones brittle. And...he had past neck injuries. Weakened bones. Prior injuries.  His neck was like a wooden chop stick...waiting to break. Dont worry. It'll come out at trial.

But yeah...we mentioned the lead.


----------



## paulitician

ClosedCaption said:


> Freddie Gray ate fucking lead paint chips as a child and not one of you faggots took that into account.
> 
> This faggot shoots up a church and the arms of understanding attempt to embrace this bitch.
> 
> You guys are a fucking hoot



No one's embracing him. They're just pointing out that 24/7 Obama/Democrat Race-Baiting incitement made this awful incident inevitable. There will be more. And sadly, Obama and Democrats are salivating at the thought. Lots & lots of political mileage in Race-Baiting these days.


----------



## bodecea

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Bodecea, why are you a self hating white guy?


 Mal


----------



## Correll

there4eyeM said:


> "Or it might have something to do with the fact that mass murderers are often insane."
> 
> "Mass murderer" and "insane" go together.




That's debatable. 

Was Al Capone insane for ordering the massacre of his enemies in the Saint Valentines Day's Massacre? Or did he have a sane, though immoral motive?


----------



## bodecea

bucs90 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the flag of apartheid-era South Africa on Dylann Roof's jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put him down like a rabid dog that he is.
Click to expand...

Yeah...silence him quick.......................................................


----------



## Political Junky

JoeB131 said:


> Two predictions.
> 
> 1) We are going to find out that the shooter was batshit crazy, and everyone in his life knew it.
> 
> 2) We are going to find out that he was able to get a gun as easily as a pack of cigarettes.


His father gave him the .45 for is birthday.


----------



## bucs90

bodecea said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to look like a War. The Black on White crime rate is shockingly high. Now it looks like some Whites are gonna try to even the score. Congrats Obama/Democrats. You got your Race War.
> 
> 
> 
> Said with a gleam in your eye.....already set in your bunker?
Click to expand...


No. Its ridiculous and was preventable. Unnecessary. 

But we are seeing a race war slowly unfold.


----------



## Stephanie

paulitician said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie Gray ate fucking lead paint chips as a child and not one of you faggots took that into account.
> 
> This faggot shoots up a church and the arms of understanding attempt to embrace this bitch.
> 
> You guys are a fucking hoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's embracing him. They're just pointing out that 24/7 Obama/Democrat Race-Baiting incitement made this awful incident inevitable. There will be more. And sadly, Obama and Democrats are salivating at the thought. Lots & lots of political mileage in Race-Baiting these days.
Click to expand...


that's their disgusting line of BS they pull every time. It's not the right with the problems
that's just sick and is used to rip our country apart


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Correll said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Or it might have something to do with the fact that mass murderers are often insane."
> 
> "Mass murderer" and "insane" go together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's debatable.
> 
> Was Al Capone insane for ordering the massacre of his enemies in the Saint Valentines Day's Massacre? Or did he have a sane, though immoral motive?
Click to expand...


Oh, I believe AL Capone was insane. Insane doesn't necessarily equal stupid or unable to operate in the real world. Hitler for example, no doubt he was insane.


It's one reason I oppose the not guilty by reason of insanity defense.


----------



## Political Junky

The suspect has been caught ... just in.


----------



## bodecea

hangover said:


> Cons are going to blame liberals for this massacre saying, it wouldn't have happened if Obama wasn't POTUS.


Already done here.


----------



## bucs90

bodecea said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the flag of apartheid-era South Africa on Dylann Roof's jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put him down like a rabid dog that he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...silence him quick.......................................................
Click to expand...


Well....word is Charlotte PD just took him in alive. Too bad. Now our tax dollars will support him for 40 years.


----------



## Correll

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they catch this guy alive, maybe we can get some sort of explanation ..... That will prevent things from spinning out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> explanation?  The one thing the human NEVER runs out of is excuses...I dont give a dam why he did it to be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly should care.
> 
> I , for one, believe that it is related to over medicating our children.
> 
> I'd like to know if that is true, and if so what we can do to prevent further incidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it folks...Lets start up the "lets understand the murderer" machine because he's white.
> 
> Just like Columbine "Why did they do it?  Did they have a troublesome childhood?"
> 
> Black kid gets arrested for resisting arrest and nothing more and we get a 40 page thread on the problem with blacks.
> 
> SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? Go look i the threads about the black kids and I ask the same questions WHY do they do those things. Go ahead and go look.
> 
> But resisting arrest and mass murder are too entirely different crimes with entirely different reasons behind them.
> 
> Someone could certainly resist arrest for reasons other than "he crazy" , it's doubtful that any mass murderer was sane when they did so. Regardless of color.
Click to expand...


They dismiss what you say in favor of what they "know" your really mean.

LIbs, minds so narrow as to be two dimensional, and they are sure they are open minded.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

bucs90 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to look like a War. The Black on White crime rate is shockingly high. Now it looks like some Whites are gonna try to even the score. Congrats Obama/Democrats. You got your Race War.
> 
> 
> 
> Said with a gleam in your eye.....already set in your bunker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Its ridiculous and was preventable. Unnecessary.
> 
> But we are seeing a race war slowly unfold.
Click to expand...


This moron was no soldier in any race war. He was merely a moron


----------



## paulitician

bucs90 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a shred of common sense understood that the Obama/Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting incitement would lead to awful incidents like this one. There will be more. And i think Obama and the Democrats are actually good with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theres no denying that many very powerful people have pushed racial conflict for the past few years. Its hard to say it caused this. Its kinda like saying anti hunger campaigns cause obesity. Not fully...but...it creates an environment.
Click to expand...


I hear ya. But Obama and Democrats have worked incredibly hard creating this ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate. It works for them. Sadly, many of em are actually hoping for more incidents.


----------



## there4eyeM

Correll said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Or it might have something to do with the fact that mass murderers are often insane."
> 
> "Mass murderer" and "insane" go together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's debatable.
> 
> Was Al Capone insane for ordering the massacre of his enemies in the Saint Valentines Day's Massacre? Or did he have a sane, though immoral motive?
Click to expand...

Capone was a sociopath. Ordering the death of a relatively small group is not 'mass murder'.
Hitler apparently ordered mass murder, but he didn't do it himself and he was not insane.


----------



## ClosedCaption

paulitician said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie Gray ate fucking lead paint chips as a child and not one of you faggots took that into account.
> 
> This faggot shoots up a church and the arms of understanding attempt to embrace this bitch.
> 
> You guys are a fucking hoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's embracing him. They're just pointing out that 24/7 Obama/Democrat Race-Baiting incitement made this awful incident inevitable. There will be more. And sadly, Obama and Democrats are salivating at the thought. Lots & lots of political mileage in Race-Baiting these days.
Click to expand...


You're right, the history of attacking churches and violence against blacks is all Obamas fault.

Obama was quoted as saying "Fuck the white man and his boats"

And that kids is how slavery started FOH


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Correll said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they catch this guy alive, maybe we can get some sort of explanation ..... That will prevent things from spinning out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> explanation?  The one thing the human NEVER runs out of is excuses...I dont give a dam why he did it to be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly should care.
> 
> I , for one, believe that it is related to over medicating our children.
> 
> I'd like to know if that is true, and if so what we can do to prevent further incidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it folks...Lets start up the "lets understand the murderer" machine because he's white.
> 
> Just like Columbine "Why did they do it?  Did they have a troublesome childhood?"
> 
> Black kid gets arrested for resisting arrest and nothing more and we get a 40 page thread on the problem with blacks.
> 
> SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about? Go look i the threads about the black kids and I ask the same questions WHY do they do those things. Go ahead and go look.
> 
> But resisting arrest and mass murder are too entirely different crimes with entirely different reasons behind them.
> 
> Someone could certainly resist arrest for reasons other than "he crazy" , it's doubtful that any mass murderer was sane when they did so. Regardless of color.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They dismiss what you say in favor of what they "know" your really mean.
> 
> LIbs, minds so narrow as to be two dimensional, and they are sure they are open minded.
Click to expand...


It would help if there werent so many stupid conservatives blabbering about race wars and such


----------



## guno

Notice his front tag

Dylann Roof


----------



## bodecea

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> 
> 
> With incidents like yesterday, makes you wonder the value of the second in defending our freedom
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had some of your rich bullshit like this for my garden.
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the advent of the internet and tools like smart phones and Twitter, freedom of speech has moved from the newspapers to the hands of every citizen
> 
> We have a stronger first amendment than at any time in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when it's an opinion that progressives don't like, then instead of just disagreeing with them, progs try to ruin the person.
> 
> Progs have found end runs around the 2nd amendment, namely a pliable media and gutless corporations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is at the core of freedom of speech
> 
> You are free to say or post anything you wish. Others are also free to criticize you for your views
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ruining someone is not criticizing them.
Click to expand...

One person alone cannot ruin someone else....and if someone doesn't want people to fire them or stop going to their business, don't SHOUT your stupidity for all to see and read.  The first amendment is not a blanket protection from consequences of your stupidity....tho I'm sure there are some out there who wish it was.


----------



## Correll

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Or it might have something to do with the fact that mass murderers are often insane."
> 
> "Mass murderer" and "insane" go together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's debatable.
> 
> Was Al Capone insane for ordering the massacre of his enemies in the Saint Valentines Day's Massacre? Or did he have a sane, though immoral motive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I believe AL Capone was insane. Insane doesn't necessarily equal stupid or unable to operate in the real world. Hitler for example, no doubt he was insane.
> 
> 
> It's one reason I oppose the not guilty by reason of insanity defense.
Click to expand...


I always liked the insane but guilt idea, so they could be confined and not let out just because they completed their sentence.


----------



## bodecea

Correll said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cons are going to blame liberals for this massacre saying, it wouldn't have happened if Obama wasn't POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 42 and no one has said that.
> 
> Thanks for really adding something to the conversation.
Click to expand...

Actually Patriarch has.....twice already.  But you missed that, right?


----------



## paulitician

Stephanie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie Gray ate fucking lead paint chips as a child and not one of you faggots took that into account.
> 
> This faggot shoots up a church and the arms of understanding attempt to embrace this bitch.
> 
> You guys are a fucking hoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's embracing him. They're just pointing out that 24/7 Obama/Democrat Race-Baiting incitement made this awful incident inevitable. There will be more. And sadly, Obama and Democrats are salivating at the thought. Lots & lots of political mileage in Race-Baiting these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's their disgusting line of BS they pull every time. It's not the right with the problems
> that's just sick and is used to rip our country apart
Click to expand...


'Divide and Conquer.' That's what all Communist Organizers do. It's all in Saul Alinsky's 'Rules for Radicals.' It's there for anyone who's interested.


----------



## ClosedCaption

bucs90 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie Gray ate fucking lead paint chips as a child and not one of you faggots took that into account.
> 
> This faggot shoots up a church and the arms of understanding attempt to embrace this bitch.
> 
> You guys are a fucking hoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um...WHAT??? I was among the first here to mention his lead poisoning.
> 
> By the way...you know lead poisoning eats away bone calcium. Which makes bones brittle. And...he had past neck injuries. Weakened bones. Prior injuries.  His neck was like a wooden chop stick...waiting to break. Dont worry. It'll come out at trial.
> 
> But yeah...we mentioned the lead.
Click to expand...


Lead doesnt make bones brittle and he never had past neck injuries 

*Those stories that Freddie Gray had a preexisting spinal injury are totally bogus*
*Those stories that Freddie Gray had a preexisting spinal injury are totally bogus - The Washington Post*


----------



## bodecea

martybegan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> 
> 
> With incidents like yesterday, makes you wonder the value of the second in defending our freedom
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had some of your rich bullshit like this for my garden.
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the advent of the internet and tools like smart phones and Twitter, freedom of speech has moved from the newspapers to the hands of every citizen
> 
> We have a stronger first amendment than at any time in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when it's an opinion that progressives don't like, then instead of just disagreeing with them, progs try to ruin the person.
> 
> Progs have found end runs around the 2nd amendment, namely a pliable media and gutless corporations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that's not a 1st amendment issue, right?  You've actually read the Constitution and the Bill of Rights at some time, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The intent was to have  citizenry comfortable to express their opinions, and others to retort to those opinions. That a person can be ruined by a slip of the tongue, or by expressing an opinion unpopular to the elites flies in the face of the concept of the 1st amendment. Government doesn't HAVE to censor anymore, because certain people of a certain political motivation are more than happy to do it for government.
Click to expand...

Show where any of those people have been arrested and jailed by the government.........


----------



## Correll

there4eyeM said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Or it might have something to do with the fact that mass murderers are often insane."
> 
> "Mass murderer" and "insane" go together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's debatable.
> 
> Was Al Capone insane for ordering the massacre of his enemies in the Saint Valentines Day's Massacre? Or did he have a sane, though immoral motive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Capone was a sociopath. Ordering the death of a relatively small group is not 'mass murder'.
> Hitler apparently ordered mass murder, but he didn't do it himself and he was not insane.
Click to expand...


7 sounds like a big number to me.

And not fair comparing murderers to Hitler. Just because you are not in the top 3 mass murderers in history, doesn't mean you are not a mass murderer.


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> And he's off. what a disgusting bottom feeder
> some tweets about this at the site
> SNIP;
> 
> AL SHARPTON Announces He Will Travel to South Carolina After Church Shooting
> AL SHARPTON Announces He Will Travel to South Carolina After Church Shooting - The Gateway Pundit


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww  That's one more than showed up at your American Spring, eh?


----------



## paulitician

ClosedCaption said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie Gray ate fucking lead paint chips as a child and not one of you faggots took that into account.
> 
> This faggot shoots up a church and the arms of understanding attempt to embrace this bitch.
> 
> You guys are a fucking hoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's embracing him. They're just pointing out that 24/7 Obama/Democrat Race-Baiting incitement made this awful incident inevitable. There will be more. And sadly, Obama and Democrats are salivating at the thought. Lots & lots of political mileage in Race-Baiting these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, the history of attacking churches and violence against blacks is all Obamas fault.
> 
> Obama was quoted as saying "Fuck the white man and his boats"
> 
> And that kids is how slavery started FOH
Click to expand...


Hey, you guys wanted your war. Well, here it is i guess. Shame on all you ugly Race-Baiters.


----------



## reconmark

paulitician said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered how long it would be before the Nuts on the Right tried to blame this on Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is somewhat to blame. He's done nothing but incite racial division. Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting did contribute to this awful incident. Sadly, it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No what it is, is a white person (you) who wants to shift the blame for a white racist's actions onto someone who had absolutely nothing to do with the incident.
> 
> Some whites just can't seem to get their racism in order...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate. And Obama and the Democrats are responsible for it. Sadly, their Race War fantasy could be a reality.
Click to expand...

So until Pres. Obama became the President, there were no racist hate groups that wanted to harm Black people???...what other excuses are you ready to give this murderer???


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cons are going to blame liberals for this massacre saying, it wouldn't have happened if Obama wasn't POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 42 and no one has said that.
> 
> Thanks for really adding something to the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Patriarch has.....twice already.  But you missed that, right?
Click to expand...


Yes. And one guy is hardly "Cons".

You need a link to the definition of plural?


----------



## bucs90

bodecea said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had some of your rich bullshit like this for my garden.
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the advent of the internet and tools like smart phones and Twitter, freedom of speech has moved from the newspapers to the hands of every citizen
> 
> We have a stronger first amendment than at any time in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when it's an opinion that progressives don't like, then instead of just disagreeing with them, progs try to ruin the person.
> 
> Progs have found end runs around the 2nd amendment, namely a pliable media and gutless corporations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is at the core of freedom of speech
> 
> You are free to say or post anything you wish. Others are also free to criticize you for your views
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ruining someone is not criticizing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One person alone cannot ruin someone else....and if someone doesn't want people to fire them or stop going to their business, don't SHOUT your stupidity for all to see and read.  The first amendment is not a blanket protection from consequences of your stupidity....tho I'm sure there are some out there who wish it was.
Click to expand...



You're exactly right. And there are consequences when someone spews racial division constantly. Whether its a white extremist group or the Black Panthers or Rush Limbaugh or  Barack Obama. Powerful voices have influence..like it or not.


----------



## ClosedCaption

paulitician said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie Gray ate fucking lead paint chips as a child and not one of you faggots took that into account.
> 
> This faggot shoots up a church and the arms of understanding attempt to embrace this bitch.
> 
> You guys are a fucking hoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's embracing him. They're just pointing out that 24/7 Obama/Democrat Race-Baiting incitement made this awful incident inevitable. There will be more. And sadly, Obama and Democrats are salivating at the thought. Lots & lots of political mileage in Race-Baiting these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's their disgusting line of BS they pull every time. It's not the right with the problems
> that's just sick and is used to rip our country apart
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Divide and Conquer.' That's what all Communist Organizers do. It's all in Saul Alinsky's 'Rules for Radicals.' It's there for anyone who's interested.
Click to expand...



Obama was like "Fuck white people I wish they would" and thats how the murder of James Byrd, Jr. happened.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

guno said:


> View attachment 42737
> 
> Notice his front tag
> 
> Dylann Roof



He looks gay in that picture


----------



## depotoo

Reports are he has been captured in NC


----------



## martybegan

bodecea said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had some of your rich bullshit like this for my garden.
> 
> Our first amendment is stronger than it ever has been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the advent of the internet and tools like smart phones and Twitter, freedom of speech has moved from the newspapers to the hands of every citizen
> 
> We have a stronger first amendment than at any time in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except when it's an opinion that progressives don't like, then instead of just disagreeing with them, progs try to ruin the person.
> 
> Progs have found end runs around the 2nd amendment, namely a pliable media and gutless corporations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that's not a 1st amendment issue, right?  You've actually read the Constitution and the Bill of Rights at some time, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The intent was to have  citizenry comfortable to express their opinions, and others to retort to those opinions. That a person can be ruined by a slip of the tongue, or by expressing an opinion unpopular to the elites flies in the face of the concept of the 1st amendment. Government doesn't HAVE to censor anymore, because certain people of a certain political motivation are more than happy to do it for government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show where any of those people have been arrested and jailed by the government.........
Click to expand...


You don't have to be arrested or jailed, just silenced. Or even better make it so others see the writing on the wall and keep their mouth's shut.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

bucs90 said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> 
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are all the white leaders? Rush Limbaugh? Sean Hannity? David Duke? Why haven't they condemned this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do any of them show up screaming racism when a black on white crime occurs? If so, you'd have a point, as it stands............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fail to see how you can justify the leaders in the white community failing to address the violence present in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whites commit a far smaller % of violent crime relative to their % of the population. Sorry.
Click to expand...


But only 100% more over all. Sorry.

And 99.99% of  mass shootings.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Obama said "You cant blow up black people, we're go hard"

And that was the reason for the Birmingham church bombings


----------



## paulitician

And it is time to address some ugly realities. The MSM needs to begin openly addressing Black on White crime in America. It's shockingly out of control. At the same time, White on Black crime is actually very rare. 

So it's time to have some honest discussions. If the Communist/Progressive Press is gonna make it all about race, then they need to start discussing things rationally and honestly.


----------



## Political Junky

guno said:


> View attachment 42737
> 
> Notice his front tag
> 
> Dylann Roof


It was reported that the sweat shirt he was wearing, entering the church, had a White Supremacist symbol on it.


----------



## mudwhistle

ClosedCaption said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *its white parenting I believe that is a big problem causing whites to do like those kids at Columbine HS *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason they are brought up to believe they own America and when they feel threatened or rejected they mow down a bunch of people in response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmm, holding a whole race responsible for the crimes of one person...
> 
> Kind of racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist is the belief that one race is superior than others.  Try again
Click to expand...

Yup....that's the point.

Blacks are held to a different standard than whites.....exactly the point.


----------



## paulitician

reconmark said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered how long it would be before the Nuts on the Right tried to blame this on Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is somewhat to blame. He's done nothing but incite racial division. Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting did contribute to this awful incident. Sadly, it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No what it is, is a white person (you) who wants to shift the blame for a white racist's actions onto someone who had absolutely nothing to do with the incident.
> 
> Some whites just can't seem to get their racism in order...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate. And Obama and the Democrats are responsible for it. Sadly, their Race War fantasy could be a reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So until Pres. Obama became the President, there were no racist hate groups that wanted to harm Black people???...what other excuses are you ready to give this murderer???
Click to expand...


Obama and Democrats have incited racial division for years. It's what Communist Organizing is all about. They see big profit in Race-Baiting incitement.


----------



## mudwhistle

Political Junky said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42737
> 
> Notice his front tag
> 
> Dylann Roof
> 
> 
> 
> It was reported that the sweat shirt he was wearing, entering the church, had a White Supremacist symbol on it.
Click to expand...

Of course.

It looked like a grass stain....a sure indication he was a Tea Party member.


----------



## bodecea

paulitician said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, it does look like Obama and the Democrats are getting the Race War they've been pushing for so many years. Their ugly hate & division Race-Baiting agenda seems to be paying off for em. It's very sad.
> 
> 
> White Man Kills 9 At Black Church
> 
> Police widened the search Thursday for a gunman who opened fire and killed nine people during a prayer service at a historic African American church here, in one of the worst attacks on a place of worship in the United States in recent memory.
> 
> At least one other person was injured in the Wednesday night assault, which began about an hour after the assailant entered the church and observed the service, authorities said.
> 
> “We believe this is a hate crime; that is how we are investigating it,” said Charleston Police Chief Greg Mullen.
> 
> More:
> 9 dead in hate crime shooting at historic African American church in Charleston - The Washington Post
> DRUDGE REPORT 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading that earlier. Someone is really trying the wrong way to stop blacks hating on whites and cops. Someone has been pushed over the edge and he deserves to be caught and shot.
> 
> Sitting ducks in a church, in a gun-free zone, no doubt. This is beyond grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a climate of Race-Baiting incitement. And Obama and the Democrats are responsible.* Believe it or not, many Democrats are actually celebrating this behind closed doors.* It's an ugly climate right now.
Click to expand...

Hey Correll...did you miss this one?   Consider it a public service for me to point it out again.


----------



## Stephanie

and that party of tolerance and compassion is OFF and foaming at the mouth already
man oh man

SNIP:
Former Obama Admin Official Blames South Carolina Church Shooting On GOP Gov. Nikki Haley’s Defense Of Confederate Flag… 









Pathetic.

Via Washington Times:

A former Obama administration official used breaking news of a mass shooting at a black South Carolina church Wednesday night to blast Gov. Nikki Haley.

Brandon Friedman, former deputy assistant secretary for public affairs at the U.S. Department of Housing and Urban Development, tweeted an old Talking Points Memo story on the Republican governor’s defense of flying the Confederate flag.

ALL of it here:
Former Obama Admin Official Blames South Carolina Church Shooting On GOP Gov. Nikki Haley s Defense Of Confederate Flag Weasel Zippers


----------



## ClosedCaption

paulitician said:


> And it is time to address some ugly realities. The MSM needs to begin openly addressing Black on White crime in America. It's shockingly out of control. At the same time, White on Black crime is actually very rare.
> 
> So it's time to have some honest discussions. If the Communist/Progressive Press is gonna make it all about race, then they need to start discussing things rationally and honestly.



Dont care about white on white crime huh?


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the advent of the internet and tools like smart phones and Twitter, freedom of speech has moved from the newspapers to the hands of every citizen
> 
> We have a stronger first amendment than at any time in history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except when it's an opinion that progressives don't like, then instead of just disagreeing with them, progs try to ruin the person.
> 
> Progs have found end runs around the 2nd amendment, namely a pliable media and gutless corporations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that's not a 1st amendment issue, right?  You've actually read the Constitution and the Bill of Rights at some time, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The intent was to have  citizenry comfortable to express their opinions, and others to retort to those opinions. That a person can be ruined by a slip of the tongue, or by expressing an opinion unpopular to the elites flies in the face of the concept of the 1st amendment. Government doesn't HAVE to censor anymore, because certain people of a certain political motivation are more than happy to do it for government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show where any of those people have been arrested and jailed by the government.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to be arrested or jailed, just silenced. Or even better make it so others see the writing on the wall and keep their mouth's shut.
Click to expand...

 Ridicule will do that


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad parents? Explain please.
> 
> 
> 
> Parents who teach fear and hatred of Blacks ...its very common in white culture......teach them that the Blacks are here to rape the white woman and that gunning down a Black person is not like killing a real person...
> 
> 
> 
> *Charleston terrorist reveals his motive: 'You rape our women and you're taking over our country -- and you have to go'*
> A survivor says a man who killed nine worshipers at a historic South Carolina black church reloaded five times during the massacre and offered a chilling statement of his motives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except it is not common in white culture.
> 
> I grew up in white culture. I've have had mostly white friends and co-workers. Your words to not match my observations of white culture.
Click to expand...



Well, in a way, it doesn't match.

His English is superior to yours: "Your words *to* not match my observations"


----------



## ClosedCaption

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *its white parenting I believe that is a big problem causing whites to do like those kids at Columbine HS *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason they are brought up to believe they own America and when they feel threatened or rejected they mow down a bunch of people in response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mmm, holding a whole race responsible for the crimes of one person...
> 
> Kind of racist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racist is the belief that one race is superior than others.  Try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup....that's the point.
> 
> Blacks are held to a different standard than whites.....exactly the point.
Click to expand...


how you feel isnt reality


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except when it's an opinion that progressives don't like, then instead of just disagreeing with them, progs try to ruin the person.
> 
> Progs have found end runs around the 2nd amendment, namely a pliable media and gutless corporations.
> 
> 
> 
> You know that's not a 1st amendment issue, right?  You've actually read the Constitution and the Bill of Rights at some time, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The intent was to have  citizenry comfortable to express their opinions, and others to retort to those opinions. That a person can be ruined by a slip of the tongue, or by expressing an opinion unpopular to the elites flies in the face of the concept of the 1st amendment. Government doesn't HAVE to censor anymore, because certain people of a certain political motivation are more than happy to do it for government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Show where any of those people have been arrested and jailed by the government.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to be arrested or jailed, just silenced. Or even better make it so others see the writing on the wall and keep their mouth's shut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ridicule will do that
Click to expand...


it's not the ridicule, it's the ruining.


----------



## reconmark

paulitician said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered how long it would be before the Nuts on the Right tried to blame this on Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is somewhat to blame. He's done nothing but incite racial division. Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting did contribute to this awful incident. Sadly, it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No what it is, is a white person (you) who wants to shift the blame for a white racist's actions onto someone who had absolutely nothing to do with the incident.
> 
> Some whites just can't seem to get their racism in order...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate. And Obama and the Democrats are responsible for it. Sadly, their Race War fantasy could be a reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So until Pres. Obama became the President, there were no racist hate groups that wanted to harm Black people???...what other excuses are you ready to give this murderer???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama and Democrats have incited racial division for years. It's what Communist Organizing is all about. They see big profit in Race-Baiting incitement.
Click to expand...


So your last defense is to troll and throw out any garbage you can...


----------



## Statistikhengst

Bush92 said:


> Liberal media already calling it a "hate crime." Liberal's want it to be a "hate crime", they need it to be a "hate crime" so they can spin it politically.



You are so behind the times, you poor RW creature.

The POLICE CHIEF of Charleston, a white guy, called this a hate crime. So did the Mayor of Charleston, a white guy.

Now, back under your rock with you.


----------



## Roadrunner

depotoo said:


> WFMY News 2 ‏@WFMY
> 
> #BREAKING: Suspect in Charleston shooting ID'd as Dylann Roof, 21. Police Charleston Suspect in Church Hour Before Mass Shooting


Oh Hell, there is the problem.

You have to seriously question the parenting of any kid named Dylan(n).


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a shred of common sense understood that the Obama/Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting incitement would lead to awful incidents like this one. There will be more. And i think Obama and the Democrats are actually good with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the medias have this blood on their hands too
Click to expand...

And more blame shifted from the actual murderer.  You ROLLLLLLLL, Stephanie.


----------



## depotoo

Reports are he has been captured


----------



## ClosedCaption

paulitician said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Freddie Gray ate fucking lead paint chips as a child and not one of you faggots took that into account.
> 
> This faggot shoots up a church and the arms of understanding attempt to embrace this bitch.
> 
> You guys are a fucking hoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one's embracing him. They're just pointing out that 24/7 Obama/Democrat Race-Baiting incitement made this awful incident inevitable. There will be more. And sadly, Obama and Democrats are salivating at the thought. Lots & lots of political mileage in Race-Baiting these days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're right, the history of attacking churches and violence against blacks is all Obamas fault.
> 
> Obama was quoted as saying "Fuck the white man and his boats"
> 
> And that kids is how slavery started FOH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you guys wanted your war. Well, here it is i guess. Shame on all you ugly Race-Baiters.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but when you have to lie about it it highlights you're full of shit and projecting your desire for a race war on other people.

Actually no one but you have even mentioned anything about a race war.


----------



## mudwhistle

airplanemechanic said:


> I never did understand hate crimes.
> 
> If I put a cap in yo azz, it ain't cuz I luvz ya. I don't care what race you are.


Democrats can't hate.

Only Republicans can.


That's why they're hated so much.


----------



## Roadrunner

depotoo said:


> Reports are he has been captured


Suspected gunman in South Carolina church shooting caught in Shelby - Charlotte North Carolina TV stati


----------



## depotoo

His full  name is Dylann Storm Roof.  Weird.  He has now been captured.  Oh, thanks for the link.





Roadrunner said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> WFMY News 2 ‏@WFMY
> 
> #BREAKING: Suspect in Charleston shooting ID'd as Dylann Roof, 21. Police Charleston Suspect in Church Hour Before Mass Shooting
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Hell, there is the problem.
> 
> You have to seriously question the parenting of any kid named Dylan(n).
Click to expand...


----------



## Hutch Starskey

paulitician said:


> And it is time to address some ugly realities. The MSM needs to begin openly addressing Black on White crime in America. It's shockingly out of control. At the same time, White on Black crime is actually very rare.
> 
> So it's time to have some honest discussions. If the Communist/Progressive Press is gonna make it all about race, then they need to start discussing things rationally and honestly.



You do understand this is classified as a hate crime and not the media.


----------



## bodecea

Political Junky said:


> The suspect has been caught ... just in.


Ah...didn't get to the underground network that helped the Olympic bomber, I see.


----------



## paulitician

reconmark said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is somewhat to blame. He's done nothing but incite racial division. Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting did contribute to this awful incident. Sadly, it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> No what it is, is a white person (you) who wants to shift the blame for a white racist's actions onto someone who had absolutely nothing to do with the incident.
> 
> Some whites just can't seem to get their racism in order...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's an ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate. And Obama and the Democrats are responsible for it. Sadly, their Race War fantasy could be a reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So until Pres. Obama became the President, there were no racist hate groups that wanted to harm Black people???...what other excuses are you ready to give this murderer???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama and Democrats have incited racial division for years. It's what Communist Organizing is all about. They see big profit in Race-Baiting incitement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your last defense is to troll and throw out any garbage you can...
Click to expand...


Just stating fact. Obama and Democrats have been inciting racial division for years. They see big profit in it. It is what it is.


----------



## Roadrunner

depotoo said:


> His full  name is Dylann Storm Roof.  Weird.  He has now been captured.  Oh, thanks for the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> WFMY News 2 ‏@WFMY
> 
> #BREAKING: Suspect in Charleston shooting ID'd as Dylann Roof, 21. Police Charleston Suspect in Church Hour Before Mass Shooting
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Hell, there is the problem.
> 
> You have to seriously question the parenting of any kid named Dylan(n).
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Do his parents smell of unwashed ass and patchouli, like the Bergdahls?

We will have to get CNN's Fredericka Whitfield right on it.


----------



## reconmark

paulitician said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> No what it is, is a white person (you) who wants to shift the blame for a white racist's actions onto someone who had absolutely nothing to do with the incident.
> 
> Some whites just can't seem to get their racism in order...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's an ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate. And Obama and the Democrats are responsible for it. Sadly, their Race War fantasy could be a reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So until Pres. Obama became the President, there were no racist hate groups that wanted to harm Black people???...what other excuses are you ready to give this murderer???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama and Democrats have incited racial division for years. It's what Communist Organizing is all about. They see big profit in Race-Baiting incitement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your last defense is to troll and throw out any garbage you can...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just stating fact. Obama and Democrats have been inciting racial division for years. They see big profit in it. It is what it is.
Click to expand...

So this is a front for your racism???


----------



## Political Junky

Statistikhengst said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal media already calling it a "hate crime." Liberal's want it to be a "hate crime", they need it to be a "hate crime" so they can spin it politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so behind the times, you poor RW creature.
> 
> The POLICE CHIEF of Charleston, a white guy, called this a hate crime. So did the Mayor of Charleston, a white guy.
> 
> Now, back under your rock with you.
Click to expand...

So did the US Attorney General.


----------



## Stephanie

mudwhistle said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never did understand hate crimes.
> 
> If I put a cap in yo azz, it ain't cuz I luvz ya. I don't care what race you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats can't hate.
> 
> Only Republicans can.
> 
> 
> That's why they're hated so much.
Click to expand...


How the heck did they classify this as hate crime before they even had the shooter in custody?
this stuff (came from a PUBLIC official) is what's causing so much hate in this country.


----------



## Manonthestreet

ClosedCaption said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they catch this guy alive, maybe we can get some sort of explanation ..... That will prevent things from spinning out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> explanation?  The one thing the human NEVER runs out of is excuses...I dont give a dam why he did it to be honest
Click to expand...

You may not.. Whole lot of others do though...


ClosedCaption said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they catch this guy alive, maybe we can get some sort of explanation ..... That will prevent things from spinning out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> explanation?  The one thing the human NEVER runs out of is excuses...I dont give a dam why he did it to be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly should care.
> 
> I , for one, believe that it is related to over medicating our children.
> 
> I'd like to know if that is true, and if so what we can do to prevent further incidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it folks...Lets start up the "lets understand the murderer" machine because he's white.
> 
> Just like Columbine "Why did they do it?  Did they have a troublesome childhood?"
> 
> Black kid gets arrested for resisting arrest and nothing more and we get a 40 page thread on the problem with blacks.
> 
> SMH
Click to expand...

Which of course is not the purpose .....if people can't see we are on the edge as a nation you aren't paying attn


----------



## paulitician

Hutch Starskey said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it is time to address some ugly realities. The MSM needs to begin openly addressing Black on White crime in America. It's shockingly out of control. At the same time, White on Black crime is actually very rare.
> 
> So it's time to have some honest discussions. If the Communist/Progressive Press is gonna make it all about race, then they need to start discussing things rationally and honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand this is classified as a hate crime and not the media.
Click to expand...


Black on White crime is out of control. But how often do African Americans get charged with 'Hate Crimes?' White on Black crime is actually very rare in this country. So if the Communist/Progressive Press wants to screech race, it's time for them to discuss it rationally and honestly.


----------



## bodecea

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cons are going to blame liberals for this massacre saying, it wouldn't have happened if Obama wasn't POTUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 42 and no one has said that.
> 
> Thanks for really adding something to the conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually Patriarch has.....twice already.  But you missed that, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. And one guy is hardly "Cons".
> 
> You need a link to the definition of plural?
Click to expand...

Ah....and the goal moving begins.   You said "Page 42 and NO ONE has said that."   Well, my friend, I pointed out that SOMEONE did indeed say that.      Oh, and Stephanie is now jumping on his band wagon.  Bet you missed that too.


----------



## Statistikhengst

FBI identifies Dylann Roof 21 as suspect in Charleston mass shooting TheHill


----------



## WinterBorn

from:  What we know about Dylann Roof the Charleston shooting suspect

"One woman, who said she was as cousin of the church's pastor, Sen. Rev. Clementa Pinckney, told NBC News late Wednesday night that the shooter reloaded five different times and told a survivor, "I have to do it. You rape our women and you're taking over our country. And you have to go.""

So yeah, this is pretty much a hate crime.  (as long as the quote is accurate)


----------



## bodecea

depotoo said:


> Reports are he has been captured in NC


Yeah...he was heading for that underground network alright.


----------



## Roadrunner

Manonthestreet said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they catch this guy alive, maybe we can get some sort of explanation ..... That will prevent things from spinning out of control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> explanation?  The one thing the human NEVER runs out of is excuses...I dont give a dam why he did it to be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You may not.. Whole lot of others do though...
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they catch this guy alive, maybe we can get some sort of explanation ..... That will prevent things from spinning out of control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> explanation?  The one thing the human NEVER runs out of is excuses...I dont give a dam why he did it to be honest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly should care.
> 
> I , for one, believe that it is related to over medicating our children.
> 
> I'd like to know if that is true, and if so what we can do to prevent further incidents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it folks...Lets start up the "lets understand the murderer" machine because he's white.
> 
> Just like Columbine "Why did they do it?  Did they have a troublesome childhood?"
> 
> Black kid gets arrested for resisting arrest and nothing more and we get a 40 page thread on the problem with blacks.
> 
> SMH
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which of course is not the purpose .....if people can't see we are on the edge as a nation you aren't paying attn
Click to expand...

He could easily have wanted to start a race war.

Or, maybe mommie zoned out and forgot to give him his allowance.

Don't take much to set off these kids raised on violent video games and no human interaction.

I predict he has a "history", creeped out classmates, was protected by "doctor/patient relationship", and illegally possessed the gun.


----------



## bodecea

Political Junky said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42737
> 
> Notice his front tag
> 
> Dylann Roof
> 
> 
> 
> It was reported that the sweat shirt he was wearing, entering the church, had a White Supremacist symbol on it.
Click to expand...

Oh...and they didn't go all feral on him?   How odd.


----------



## paulitician

bodecea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a shred of common sense understood that the Obama/Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting incitement would lead to awful incidents like this one. There will be more. And i think Obama and the Democrats are actually good with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the medias have this blood on their hands too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And more blame shifted from the actual murderer.  You ROLLLLLLLL, Stephanie.
Click to expand...


Placing blame where it belongs. Obama and Democrats have created this ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate that leads to incidents like this. And the Communist/Progressive Press is complicit as well. They're the ones pushing the 24/7 incitement brainwashing. It is what it is.


----------



## WinterBorn

The kid is 21, has been arrested twice (once on a drug charge and once for trespassing), and his father gives him a .45 for his birthday.  

I am a gun buff and a staunch supporter of the 2nd amendment, but the father was an idiot for giving the kid a pistol.


----------



## Roadrunner

bodecea said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reports are he has been captured in NC
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...he was heading for that underground network alright.
Click to expand...

He just might have wanted so BBQ.

Shelby has a great place, open when the guy feels the fuck like opening.

Don't even trust his HOURS sign.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Or it might have something to do with the fact that mass murderers are often insane."
> 
> "Mass murderer" and "insane" go together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's debatable.
> 
> Was Al Capone insane for ordering the massacre of his enemies in the Saint Valentines Day's Massacre? Or did he have a sane, though immoral motive?
Click to expand...


What a crock of shit.


----------



## ClosedCaption

_Cowles said he recognized Roof in a photo released by police, and described him as quiet and soft-spoken. Roof's father gave him a .45-caliber pistol for his birthday this year, Cowles said._

OH MY GOODNESS!  Will people cry about his dad calling this kid quiet and soft spoken like they did with the Gentle Giant?


----------



## Statistikhengst

guno said:


> View attachment 42737
> 
> Notice his front tag
> 
> Dylann Roof




Not surprising.


----------



## paulitician

reconmark said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's an ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate. And Obama and the Democrats are responsible for it. Sadly, their Race War fantasy could be a reality.
> 
> 
> 
> So until Pres. Obama became the President, there were no racist hate groups that wanted to harm Black people???...what other excuses are you ready to give this murderer???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama and Democrats have incited racial division for years. It's what Communist Organizing is all about. They see big profit in Race-Baiting incitement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your last defense is to troll and throw out any garbage you can...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just stating fact. Obama and Democrats have been inciting racial division for years. They see big profit in it. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this is a front for your racism???
Click to expand...


I'm sure that's how you see it. But then again, you've been thoroughly brainwashed by all their Race-Baiting incitement propaganda. So i'm not surprised you see it the way you do.


----------



## WinterBorn

paulitician said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a shred of common sense understood that the Obama/Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting incitement would lead to awful incidents like this one. There will be more. And i think Obama and the Democrats are actually good with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the medias have this blood on their hands too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And more blame shifted from the actual murderer.  You ROLLLLLLLL, Stephanie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Placing blame where it belongs. Obama and Democrats have created this ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate that leads to incidents like this. And the Communist/Progressive Press is complicit as well. They're the ones pushing the 24/7 incitement brainwashing. It is what it is.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.  This racist walked into a church prayer meeting and murdered 9 people.  HE is responsible for what he did.  Whether or not there is any racism in the politics of Obama and the democrats, this 21 year old piece of shit is responsible for the killings.


----------



## reconmark

paulitician said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> So until Pres. Obama became the President, there were no racist hate groups that wanted to harm Black people???...what other excuses are you ready to give this murderer???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama and Democrats have incited racial division for years. It's what Communist Organizing is all about. They see big profit in Race-Baiting incitement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your last defense is to troll and throw out any garbage you can...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just stating fact. Obama and Democrats have been inciting racial division for years. They see big profit in it. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So this is a front for your racism???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that's how you see it. But then again, you've been thoroughly brainwashed by all their Race-Baiting incitement propaganda. So i'm not surprised you see it the way you do.
Click to expand...

Yeah this is a cover for your racism...


----------



## mudwhistle

Sounds like another troubled youth with a bad haircut needing medication for depression.......and not getting the help he needs.


----------



## Roadrunner

WinterBorn said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a shred of common sense understood that the Obama/Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting incitement would lead to awful incidents like this one. There will be more. And i think Obama and the Democrats are actually good with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the medias have this blood on their hands too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And more blame shifted from the actual murderer.  You ROLLLLLLLL, Stephanie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Placing blame where it belongs. Obama and Democrats have created this ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate that leads to incidents like this. And the Communist/Progressive Press is complicit as well. They're the ones pushing the 24/7 incitement brainwashing. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  This racist walked into a church prayer meeting and murdered 9 people.  HE is responsible for what he did.  Whether or not there is any racism in the politics of Obama and the democrats, this 21 year old piece of shit is responsible for the killings.
Click to expand...

I doubt there will be any problem getting the DP for him in SC.


----------



## reconmark

WinterBorn said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a shred of common sense understood that the Obama/Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting incitement would lead to awful incidents like this one. There will be more. And i think Obama and the Democrats are actually good with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the medias have this blood on their hands too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And more blame shifted from the actual murderer.  You ROLLLLLLLL, Stephanie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Placing blame where it belongs. Obama and Democrats have created this ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate that leads to incidents like this. And the Communist/Progressive Press is complicit as well. They're the ones pushing the 24/7 incitement brainwashing. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  This racist walked into a church prayer meeting and murdered 9 people.  HE is responsible for what he did.  Whether or not there is any racism in the politics of Obama and the democrats, this 21 year old piece of shit is responsible for the killings.
Click to expand...

Some white people and Black people must rationalize their own racism by any irrational means necessary...


----------



## Roadrunner

mudwhistle said:


> Sounds like another troubled youth with a bad haircut needing medication for depression.......and not getting the help he needs.


Somewhere there is a counsellor or shrink saying "I was wondering when he was going to go off."


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

WinterBorn said:


> from:  What we know about Dylann Roof the Charleston shooting suspect
> 
> "One woman, who said she was as cousin of the church's pastor, Sen. Rev. Clementa Pinckney, told NBC News late Wednesday night that the shooter reloaded five different times and told a survivor, "I have to do it. You rape our women and you're taking over our country. And you have to go.""
> 
> So yeah, this is pretty much a hate crime.  (as long as the quote is accurate)



Of course it's a hate crime.

Have you ever SEEN a love crime?


----------



## Marianne

FTR with all the stupid ass nonsense of transgender and "black lives matter" protests and riots over morons who broke the law in the first place, this is what the black community should have been concentrating on, evil people who want to kill people because they are black. 


Alleged suspect Dylann Roof,should have been more concerned with his stupid looking bowl cut and less concerned with the color of other peoples skin.J/S  Does anyone know if SC has the death penalty? I hope they do. 


My sympathies to the victims and their families.


----------



## Statistikhengst

OMG, his parents named him:

Dylan Storm Roof


Charleston church shooting suspect arrested in North Carolina source says FOX6Now.com


:facepalm deluxe:


----------



## DigitalDrifter

I noticed on "Dylan Roof's" ( NOT "Dylann Roof" the shooter ) Facebook page, that he's already having to make the statement that he's not the shooter. Poor guy.

Dylan Roof


----------



## paulitician

Until the MSM honestly addresses out of control Black on White crime, there can be no credible discussions on the issue. For their population numbers, Black on White crime stats really are shocking. 

If American Whites are so racist, the White on Black crime rate should be on the same scale. But it isn't. It's time to openly and honestly discuss that.


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never did understand hate crimes.
> 
> If I put a cap in yo azz, it ain't cuz I luvz ya. I don't care what race you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats can't hate.
> 
> Only Republicans can.
> 
> 
> That's why they're hated so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How the heck did they classify this as hate crime before they even had the shooter in custody?
> this stuff (came from a PUBLIC official) is what's causing so much hate in this country.
Click to expand...

You know that a hate crime is something that has to be eventually proved in a court of law.   But, I expect you also want to complain about it being called murder too.


----------



## Stephanie

WinterBorn said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a shred of common sense understood that the Obama/Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting incitement would lead to awful incidents like this one. There will be more. And i think Obama and the Democrats are actually good with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the medias have this blood on their hands too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And more blame shifted from the actual murderer.  You ROLLLLLLLL, Stephanie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Placing blame where it belongs. Obama and Democrats have created this ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate that leads to incidents like this. And the Communist/Progressive Press is complicit as well. They're the ones pushing the 24/7 incitement brainwashing. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  This racist walked into a church prayer meeting and murdered 9 people.  HE is responsible for what he did.  Whether or not there is any racism in the politics of Obama and the democrats, this 21 year old piece of shit is responsible for the killings.
Click to expand...


how do you know he's a racist? and if it had been a church with white people would they still be a Racist. you people throw that word out anytime you feel like it. Is it for special effects or what?


----------



## pwjohn

That mugshot pretty well tells the story. The kid is a product of inbreeding, or he's a retard. One or the other.


----------



## jknowgood

bodecea said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, *your race* invented the drive by. How many have been innocently murdered by them. Thousands of innocent kids. They are done daily black on black crime. How many blacks have killed each other in Baltimore in the past few days? Do you really want to go there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. No racism intended here. Nosirree.
> 
> Racists are so very translucent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially when it was the mob with their tommy guns during Prohibition that "invented" the drive-by.
Click to expand...

Well then the feral negros perfected it.


----------



## martybegan

Roadrunner said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a shred of common sense understood that the Obama/Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting incitement would lead to awful incidents like this one. There will be more. And i think Obama and the Democrats are actually good with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the medias have this blood on their hands too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And more blame shifted from the actual murderer.  You ROLLLLLLLL, Stephanie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Placing blame where it belongs. Obama and Democrats have created this ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate that leads to incidents like this. And the Communist/Progressive Press is complicit as well. They're the ones pushing the 24/7 incitement brainwashing. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  This racist walked into a church prayer meeting and murdered 9 people.  HE is responsible for what he did.  Whether or not there is any racism in the politics of Obama and the democrats, this 21 year old piece of shit is responsible for the killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt there will be any problem getting the DP for him in SC.
Click to expand...


Unless he is actually batshit crazy, not just criminally liable crazy.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Here's the shooters Facebook page:

Dylann Roof


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Statistikhengst said:


> OMG, his parents named him:
> 
> Dylan Storm Roof
> 
> 
> Charleston church shooting suspect arrested in North Carolina source says FOX6Now.com
> 
> 
> :facepalm deluxe:



Total serial killer name.


----------



## bodecea

jknowgood said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, *your race* invented the drive by. How many have been innocently murdered by them. Thousands of innocent kids. They are done daily black on black crime. How many blacks have killed each other in Baltimore in the past few days? Do you really want to go there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. No racism intended here. Nosirree.
> 
> Racists are so very translucent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially when it was the mob with their tommy guns during Prohibition that "invented" the drive-by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then the feral negros perfected it.
Click to expand...

There you go....


----------



## Mac1958

Glad they caught him.

Talk to him, study him.

.


----------



## Marianne

Roadrunner said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like another troubled youth with a bad haircut needing medication for depression.......and not getting the help he needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere there is a counsellor or shrink saying "I was wondering when he was going to go off."
Click to expand...

The difference is you can see the crazy in in Adam Lanza's eyes.  The look in Roofs eyes is lucid demon possessed pure evil.  As for shrinks, yeah they are afraid of labeling people, patient confidentially and law suits. We don't need gun control we need better mental health options.


----------



## paulitician

WinterBorn said:


> The kid is 21, has been arrested twice (once on a drug charge and once for trespassing), and his father gives him a .45 for his birthday.
> 
> I am a gun buff and a staunch supporter of the 2nd amendment, but the father was an idiot for giving the kid a pistol.



What do you expect from camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck loons? You Republicans may wanna start disowning em. They're not helping your Party.


----------



## ClosedCaption

jknowgood said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, *your race* invented the drive by. How many have been innocently murdered by them. Thousands of innocent kids. They are done daily black on black crime. How many blacks have killed each other in Baltimore in the past few days? Do you really want to go there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. No racism intended here. Nosirree.
> 
> Racists are so very translucent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially when it was the mob with their tommy guns during Prohibition that "invented" the drive-by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then the feral negros perfected it.
Click to expand...


Which one is it, blacks created it or the new thing youre using when caught being wrong?


----------



## guno

*Dylann Roof arrested in N.C. in connection with shooting deaths at black church*

*Dylann Roof arrested in N.C. sought in shooting deaths of 9 at S.C. church - Washington Times*


----------



## Roadrunner

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> from:  What we know about Dylann Roof the Charleston shooting suspect
> 
> "One woman, who said she was as cousin of the church's pastor, Sen. Rev. Clementa Pinckney, told NBC News late Wednesday night that the shooter reloaded five different times and told a survivor, "I have to do it. You rape our women and you're taking over our country. And you have to go.""
> 
> So yeah, this is pretty much a hate crime.  (as long as the quote is accurate)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's a hate crime.
> 
> Have you ever SEEN a love crime?
Click to expand...

Sure there's love crimes!!!!


----------



## Roadrunner

pwjohn said:


> That mugshot pretty well tells the story. The kid is a product of inbreeding, or he's a retard. One or the other.


No life in the eyes, like so many we see in these mug shots.


----------



## mudwhistle

Marianne said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like another troubled youth with a bad haircut needing medication for depression.......and not getting the help he needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere there is a counsellor or shrink saying "I was wondering when he was going to go off."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference is you can see the crazy in in Adam Lanza's eyes.  The look in Roofs eyes is lucid demon possessed pure evil.  As for shrinks, yeah they are afraid of labeling people, patient confidentially and law suits. We don't need gun control we need better mental health options.
Click to expand...


Yeah....this guy looks crazy too.

Look at that fucked up haircut.


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

Stephanie said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a shred of common sense understood that the Obama/Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting incitement would lead to awful incidents like this one. There will be more. And i think Obama and the Democrats are actually good with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the medias have this blood on their hands too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And more blame shifted from the actual murderer.  You ROLLLLLLLL, Stephanie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Placing blame where it belongs. Obama and Democrats have created this ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate that leads to incidents like this. And the Communist/Progressive Press is complicit as well. They're the ones pushing the 24/7 incitement brainwashing. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  This racist walked into a church prayer meeting and murdered 9 people.  HE is responsible for what he did.  Whether or not there is any racism in the politics of Obama and the democrats, this 21 year old piece of shit is responsible for the killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know he's a racist? and if it had been a church with white people would they still be a Racist. you people throw that word out anytime you feel like it. Is it for special effects or what?
Click to expand...


You idiot. 
HE said what he was doing and why he was doing it. 
Go back to sleep, reality is clearly too much for you.


----------



## Stephanie

Roadrunner said:


> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That mugshot pretty well tells the story. The kid is a product of inbreeding, or he's a retard. One or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> *No life in the eyes,* like so many we see in these mug shots.
Click to expand...


the first thing I thought when I saw his picture. Disturbed and a psychopath all rolled into one


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

paulitician said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kid is 21, has been arrested twice (once on a drug charge and once for trespassing), and his father gives him a .45 for his birthday.
> 
> I am a gun buff and a staunch supporter of the 2nd amendment, but the father was an idiot for giving the kid a pistol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you expect from camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck loons? You Republicans may wanna start disowning em. They're not helping your Party.
Click to expand...


It was disgusting to watch the Republican gov. of SC conjure up tears for what HER party aids and abets. 
"I want my country back...." 

Methinks this phrase is about to be retired.


----------



## boedicca

Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.

I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.


----------



## there4eyeM

Perhaps it was not he that 'went off', just the guns.


----------



## boedicca

Stephanie said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That mugshot pretty well tells the story. The kid is a product of inbreeding, or he's a retard. One or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> *No life in the eyes,* like so many we see in these mug shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first thing I thought when I saw his picture. Disturbed and a psychopath all rolled into one
Click to expand...



I bet  he thinks he's a Special Snowflake.


----------



## boedicca

there4eyeM said:


> Perhaps it was not he that 'went off', just the guns.




Oh right.  The guns shot themselves.

What a moron.


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, it does look like Obama and the Democrats are getting the Race War they've been pushing for so many years. Their ugly hate & division Race-Baiting agenda seems to be paying off for em. It's very sad.
> 
> 
> White Man Kills 9 At Black Church
> 
> Police widened the search Thursday for a gunman who opened fire and killed nine people during a prayer service at a historic African American church here, in one of the worst attacks on a place of worship in the United States in recent memory.
> 
> At least one other person was injured in the Wednesday night assault, which began about an hour after the assailant entered the church and observed the service, authorities said.
> 
> “We believe this is a hate crime; that is how we are investigating it,” said Charleston Police Chief Greg Mullen.
> 
> More:
> 9 dead in hate crime shooting at historic African American church in Charleston - The Washington Post
> DRUDGE REPORT 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading that earlier. Someone is really trying the wrong way to stop blacks hating on whites and cops. Someone has been pushed over the edge and he deserves to be caught and shot.
> 
> Sitting ducks in a church, in a gun-free zone, no doubt. This is beyond grief.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a climate of Race-Baiting incitement. And Obama and the Democrats are responsible.* Believe it or not, many Democrats are actually celebrating this behind closed doors.* It's an ugly climate right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Correll...did you miss this one?   Consider it a public service for me to point it out again.
Click to expand...



I already responded to your previous post.


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

boedicca said:


> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.



Haley's statements are particularly vile as she represents someone elected by many of those ENCOURAGED to hold the same beliefs as the shooter. 
Smell what is being shoveled. 
I do.


----------



## paulitician

And hey on a side note, could you camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck Republican dudes do us all a favor? Could you please stop arming your inbred weirdo offspring? Maybe giving your deranged inbred kid a .45 isn't such a wise birthday present? Wadda ya think? Can y'all help us out?


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

boedicca said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it was not he that 'went off', just the guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right.  The guns shot themselves.
> 
> What a moron.
Click to expand...


Ummm.....I think that was the point. 
Dude was making a point.


Cyborgmudhen said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haley's statements are particularly vile as she represents someone elected by many of those ENCOURAGED to hold the same beliefs as the shooter.
> Smell what is being shoveled.
> I do.
Click to expand...


----------



## guno

The Emmanuel AME church is a historic African-American church that traces its roots to 1816, when several churches split from Charleston's Methodist Episcopal church.

One of its founders, Denmark Vesey, tried to organize a slave revolt in 1822. He was caught, and white landowners had his church burned in revenge.

The southern crackers don't change their stripes much , always a seething hatred


----------



## boedicca

Cyborgmudhen said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haley's statements are particularly vile as she represents someone elected by many of those ENCOURAGED to hold the same beliefs as the shooter.
> Smell what is being shoveled.
> I do.
Click to expand...


You're a nasty piece of work, aintcha?


----------



## Stephanie

Cyborgmudhen said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kid is 21, has been arrested twice (once on a drug charge and once for trespassing), and his father gives him a .45 for his birthday.
> 
> I am a gun buff and a staunch supporter of the 2nd amendment, but the father was an idiot for giving the kid a pistol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you expect from camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck loons? You Republicans may wanna start disowning em. They're not helping your Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was disgusting to watch the Republican gov. of SC conjure up tears for what HER party aids and abets.
> "I want my country back...."
> 
> Methinks this phrase is about to be retired.
Click to expand...


well it was disgusting reading this. so spare us anymore you hate


----------



## Political Junky

DigitalDrifter said:


> Here's the shooters Facebook page:
> 
> Dylann Roof


Yes, you posted the wrong Facebook Page before.
It's all over TV that he's Dylann Storm Roof.


----------



## Roadrunner

boedicca said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pwjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> That mugshot pretty well tells the story. The kid is a product of inbreeding, or he's a retard. One or the other.
> 
> 
> 
> *No life in the eyes,* like so many we see in these mug shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the first thing I thought when I saw his picture. Disturbed and a psychopath all rolled into one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I bet  he thinks he's a Special Snowflake.
Click to expand...

We have legions of losers out there, they are all special, always on the honor roll, got a trophy in every thing from tag football to t-ball, hit real life, and just explode.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Cyborgmudhen said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haley's statements are particularly vile as she represents someone elected by many of those ENCOURAGED to hold the same beliefs as the shooter.
> Smell what is being shoveled.
> I do.
Click to expand...


Asshole, go back to bed would you please.


----------



## paulitician

guno said:


> The Emmanuel AME church is a historic African-American church that traces its roots to 1816, when several churches split from Charleston's Methodist Episcopal church.
> 
> One of its founders, Denmark Vesey, tried to organize a slave revolt in 1822. He was caught, and white landowners had his church burned in revenge.
> 
> The southern crackers don't change their stripes much , always a seething hatred



Not all Southerners. Just the weird ones dressing in camo head to toe, owning an arsenal of guns, and fucking their family members. They're the ones you gotta watch.


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

Stephanie said:


> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kid is 21, has been arrested twice (once on a drug charge and once for trespassing), and his father gives him a .45 for his birthday.
> 
> I am a gun buff and a staunch supporter of the 2nd amendment, but the father was an idiot for giving the kid a pistol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you expect from camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck loons? You Republicans may wanna start disowning em. They're not helping your Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was disgusting to watch the Republican gov. of SC conjure up tears for what HER party aids and abets.
> "I want my country back...."
> 
> Methinks this phrase is about to be retired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well it was disgusting reading this. so spare us anymore you hate
Click to expand...


Try n' proofread prior to making your hysterical posts. 
This is not hate, it's is identification of the threat. The distinction, while clearly lost on you, is terribly important. 
There are a lot of reasons an insect like Roof can exist. 
Haley and her party figure prominently in that list. 
FACT.


----------



## Stephanie

boedicca said:


> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haley's statements are particularly vile as she represents someone elected by many of those ENCOURAGED to hold the same beliefs as the shooter.
> Smell what is being shoveled.
> I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a nasty piece of work, aintcha?
Click to expand...


yep, but what do we expect from the left. Haley had NOTHING to do with this, but they found themselves another scapegoat LIKE USUAL


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

DigitalDrifter said:


> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haley's statements are particularly vile as she represents someone elected by many of those ENCOURAGED to hold the same beliefs as the shooter.
> Smell what is being shoveled.
> I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asshole, go back to bed would you please.
Click to expand...


That's the thing. I am awake. 
Wide awake. 
It's you who's been snoozing.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Political Junky said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the shooters Facebook page:
> 
> Dylann Roof
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you posted the wrong Facebook Page before.
> It's all over TV that he's Dylann Storm Roof.
Click to expand...

I posted the non-shooter to see what he was having to deal with since his name is the same only spelled differently.


----------



## jknowgood

bodecea said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, *your race* invented the drive by. How many have been innocently murdered by them. Thousands of innocent kids. They are done daily black on black crime. How many blacks have killed each other in Baltimore in the past few days? Do you really want to go there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. No racism intended here. Nosirree.
> 
> Racists are so very translucent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially when it was the mob with their tommy guns during Prohibition that "invented" the drive-by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then the feral negros perfected it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go....
Click to expand...

What? A racist on here states that it's only whites that do mass murders and I prove him wrong. That offends you?


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

Stephanie said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haley's statements are particularly vile as she represents someone elected by many of those ENCOURAGED to hold the same beliefs as the shooter.
> Smell what is being shoveled.
> I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a nasty piece of work, aintcha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, but what do we expect from the left. Haley had NOTHING to do with this, but they found themselves another scapegoat LIKE USUAL
Click to expand...


Is this the part when you deny that Teabaggers are part of the Republican party ? 
How long have we had to listen to "we want our country back ? " 
Is this when you tell us that Haley is a Democrat ? 

Fact of the matter is that YOU, by virtue of your political views, have just become part of a profile. 
Howsit feel ? 
Good.


----------



## boedicca

Stephanie said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haley's statements are particularly vile as she represents someone elected by many of those ENCOURAGED to hold the same beliefs as the shooter.
> Smell what is being shoveled.
> I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a nasty piece of work, aintcha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, but what do we expect from the left. Haley had NOTHING to do with this, but they found themselves another scapegoat LIKE USUAL
Click to expand...



I really like her.  The Haters can just go fuck themselves.


----------



## Roadrunner

paulitician said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Emmanuel AME church is a historic African-American church that traces its roots to 1816, when several churches split from Charleston's Methodist Episcopal church.
> 
> One of its founders, Denmark Vesey, tried to organize a slave revolt in 1822. He was caught, and white landowners had his church burned in revenge.
> 
> The southern crackers don't change their stripes much , always a seething hatred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Southerners. Just the weird ones dressing in camo head to toe, owning an arsenal of guns, and fucking their family members. They're the ones you gotta watch.
Click to expand...

Yeah, cammo kills.

We should ban civilian cammo, like dictators do.


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

boedicca said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haley's statements are particularly vile as she represents someone elected by many of those ENCOURAGED to hold the same beliefs as the shooter.
> Smell what is being shoveled.
> I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a nasty piece of work, aintcha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, but what do we expect from the left. Haley had NOTHING to do with this, but they found themselves another scapegoat LIKE USUAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really like her.  The Haters can just go fuck themselves.
Click to expand...


Of course you do, dear. 
Come back when you can speak in intelligible sentences.

Hush up, the president is speaking.


----------



## boedicca

Cyborgmudhen said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haley's statements are particularly vile as she represents someone elected by many of those ENCOURAGED to hold the same beliefs as the shooter.
> Smell what is being shoveled.
> I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a nasty piece of work, aintcha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, but what do we expect from the left. Haley had NOTHING to do with this, but they found themselves another scapegoat LIKE USUAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this the part when you deny that Teabaggers are part of the Republican party ?
> How long have we had to listen to "we want our country back ? "
> Is this when you tell us that Haley is a Democrat ?
> 
> Fact of the matter is that YOU, by virtue of your political views, have just become part of a profile.
> Howsit feel ?
> Good.
Click to expand...


----------



## paulitician

Roadrunner said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Emmanuel AME church is a historic African-American church that traces its roots to 1816, when several churches split from Charleston's Methodist Episcopal church.
> 
> One of its founders, Denmark Vesey, tried to organize a slave revolt in 1822. He was caught, and white landowners had his church burned in revenge.
> 
> The southern crackers don't change their stripes much , always a seething hatred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Southerners. Just the weird ones dressing in camo head to toe, owning an arsenal of guns, and fucking their family members. They're the ones you gotta watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, cammo kills.
> 
> We should ban civilian cammo, like dictators do.
Click to expand...


Handing your deranged child a .45 for his birthday, is a uniquely camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck Republican thing to do. Yup, just hand that inbred psycho another gun. WTG redneck moron. You Republicans really should consider disowning the loons. They're certainly not helping your Party.


----------



## Geaux4it

Did Obama have a son there ?

-Geaux


----------



## boedicca

Cyborgmudhen said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haley's statements are particularly vile as she represents someone elected by many of those ENCOURAGED to hold the same beliefs as the shooter.
> Smell what is being shoveled.
> I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a nasty piece of work, aintcha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, but what do we expect from the left. Haley had NOTHING to do with this, but they found themselves another scapegoat LIKE USUAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really like her.  The Haters can just go fuck themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you do, dear.
> Come back when you can speak in intelligible sentences.
> 
> Hush up, the president is speaking.
Click to expand...



As the U.S. has outlawed Torture, I do not inflict it upon myself by listening to Obama's hideous and hateful speeches.


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

boedicca said:


> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haley's statements are particularly vile as she represents someone elected by many of those ENCOURAGED to hold the same beliefs as the shooter.
> Smell what is being shoveled.
> I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a nasty piece of work, aintcha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, but what do we expect from the left. Haley had NOTHING to do with this, but they found themselves another scapegoat LIKE USUAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this the part when you deny that Teabaggers are part of the Republican party ?
> How long have we had to listen to "we want our country back ? "
> Is this when you tell us that Haley is a Democrat ?
> 
> Fact of the matter is that YOU, by virtue of your political views, have just become part of a profile.
> Howsit feel ?
> Good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 42739
Click to expand...


Cute, but Teabaggers have already claimed that name: 
Enough With The Whining Teabaggers Actually Introduced The Term They Now Claim Is A Slur Crooks and Liars


----------



## boedicca

Geaux4it said:


> Did Obama have a son there ?
> 
> -Geaux




If Obama had a son, he might look like the shooter if he self-identifies as a black person.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Cyborgmudhen said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haley's statements are particularly vile as she represents someone elected by many of those ENCOURAGED to hold the same beliefs as the shooter.
> Smell what is being shoveled.
> I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a nasty piece of work, aintcha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, but what do we expect from the left. Haley had NOTHING to do with this, but they found themselves another scapegoat LIKE USUAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really like her.  The Haters can just go fuck themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you do, dear.
> Come back when you can speak in intelligible sentences.
> 
> Hush up, the president is speaking.
Click to expand...


You really are being a dick, how about showing some respect for the victims and families before you start your damn finger pointing.


----------



## Roadrunner

paulitician said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Emmanuel AME church is a historic African-American church that traces its roots to 1816, when several churches split from Charleston's Methodist Episcopal church.
> 
> One of its founders, Denmark Vesey, tried to organize a slave revolt in 1822. He was caught, and white landowners had his church burned in revenge.
> 
> The southern crackers don't change their stripes much , always a seething hatred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Southerners. Just the weird ones dressing in camo head to toe, owning an arsenal of guns, and fucking their family members. They're the ones you gotta watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, cammo kills.
> 
> We should ban civilian cammo, like dictators do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Handing your deranged child a .45 for his birthday, is a uniquely camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck Republican thing to do. Yup, just hand that inbred psycho another gun. WTG redneck moron. You Republicans really should consider disowning the loons. They're certainly not helping your Party.
Click to expand...

I am not a Republican, and if this guy gave that gun to his kid knowing his kid was nuts, I hope he does hard jail time.


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

boedicca said:


> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haley's statements are particularly vile as she represents someone elected by many of those ENCOURAGED to hold the same beliefs as the shooter.
> Smell what is being shoveled.
> I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a nasty piece of work, aintcha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, but what do we expect from the left. Haley had NOTHING to do with this, but they found themselves another scapegoat LIKE USUAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really like her.  The Haters can just go fuck themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you do, dear.
> Come back when you can speak in intelligible sentences.
> 
> Hush up, the president is speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As the U.S. has outlawed Torture, I do not inflict it upon myself by listening to Obama's hideous and hateful speeches.
Click to expand...


Hateful, huh ? 
Feeling exposed ? Persecuted ? 
Worried that your intolerance is about to be no longer tolerated ? 
Good.


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

boedicca said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama have a son there ?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama had a son, he might look like the shooter if he self-identifies as a black person.
Click to expand...


Tough being a dipshit white guy nowadays, isn't ?


----------



## jknowgood

ClosedCaption said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, *your race* invented the drive by. How many have been innocently murdered by them. Thousands of innocent kids. They are done daily black on black crime. How many blacks have killed each other in Baltimore in the past few days? Do you really want to go there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. No racism intended here. Nosirree.
> 
> Racists are so very translucent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially when it was the mob with their tommy guns during Prohibition that "invented" the drive-by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then the feral negros perfected it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one is it, blacks created it or the new thing youre using when caught being wrong?
Click to expand...

Do blacks not do drive byes?


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

Roadrunner said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Emmanuel AME church is a historic African-American church that traces its roots to 1816, when several churches split from Charleston's Methodist Episcopal church.
> 
> One of its founders, Denmark Vesey, tried to organize a slave revolt in 1822. He was caught, and white landowners had his church burned in revenge.
> 
> The southern crackers don't change their stripes much , always a seething hatred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Southerners. Just the weird ones dressing in camo head to toe, owning an arsenal of guns, and fucking their family members. They're the ones you gotta watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, cammo kills.
> 
> We should ban civilian cammo, like dictators do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Handing your deranged child a .45 for his birthday, is a uniquely camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck Republican thing to do. Yup, just hand that inbred psycho another gun. WTG redneck moron. You Republicans really should consider disowning the loons. They're certainly not helping your Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a Republican, and if this guy gave that gun to his kid knowing his kid was nuts, I hope he does hard jail time.
Click to expand...



Turns out Roof had a record, arrested for drug charges and trespassing. 
It will be interesting to see how he acquired his firearms given these charges.


----------



## WinterBorn

Stephanie said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a shred of common sense understood that the Obama/Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting incitement would lead to awful incidents like this one. There will be more. And i think Obama and the Democrats are actually good with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the medias have this blood on their hands too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And more blame shifted from the actual murderer.  You ROLLLLLLLL, Stephanie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Placing blame where it belongs. Obama and Democrats have created this ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate that leads to incidents like this. And the Communist/Progressive Press is complicit as well. They're the ones pushing the 24/7 incitement brainwashing. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  This racist walked into a church prayer meeting and murdered 9 people.  HE is responsible for what he did.  Whether or not there is any racism in the politics of Obama and the democrats, this 21 year old piece of shit is responsible for the killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know he's a racist? and if it had been a church with white people would they still be a Racist. you people throw that word out anytime you feel like it. Is it for special effects or what?
Click to expand...


The patches on his jacket are Rhodesia and South Africa, when both were ruled by the white minority.  Also, what he said to the woman is pretty much a dead giveaway.


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

jknowgood said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, *your race* invented the drive by. How many have been innocently murdered by them. Thousands of innocent kids. They are done daily black on black crime. How many blacks have killed each other in Baltimore in the past few days? Do you really want to go there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. No racism intended here. Nosirree.
> 
> Racists are so very translucent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially when it was the mob with their tommy guns during Prohibition that "invented" the drive-by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then the feral negros perfected it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one is it, blacks created it or the new thing youre using when caught being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do blacks not do drive byes?
Click to expand...


Exactly how is it you feel any sense of humanity by speaking of drive by shootings at a time like this. 
Monster. 
Seriously, you have issues. 
Lemme guess- white christian republican ?


----------



## paulitician

Roadrunner said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Emmanuel AME church is a historic African-American church that traces its roots to 1816, when several churches split from Charleston's Methodist Episcopal church.
> 
> One of its founders, Denmark Vesey, tried to organize a slave revolt in 1822. He was caught, and white landowners had his church burned in revenge.
> 
> The southern crackers don't change their stripes much , always a seething hatred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Southerners. Just the weird ones dressing in camo head to toe, owning an arsenal of guns, and fucking their family members. They're the ones you gotta watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, cammo kills.
> 
> We should ban civilian cammo, like dictators do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Handing your deranged child a .45 for his birthday, is a uniquely camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck Republican thing to do. Yup, just hand that inbred psycho another gun. WTG redneck moron. You Republicans really should consider disowning the loons. They're certainly not helping your Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a Republican, and if this guy gave that gun to his kid knowing his kid was nuts, I hope he does hard jail time.
Click to expand...


Oh he knew alright. He probably had sex with him for years. Then he hands him another gun. My God, only in dumbfuck redneck world does that make sense. Seriously, Republicans need to disown the camo-wearing, sister-fucking, gun-hoarding redneck loons. They're not helping their party.


----------



## Stephanie

boedicca said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haley's statements are particularly vile as she represents someone elected by many of those ENCOURAGED to hold the same beliefs as the shooter.
> Smell what is being shoveled.
> I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a nasty piece of work, aintcha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, but what do we expect from the left. Haley had NOTHING to do with this, but they found themselves another scapegoat LIKE USUAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really like her.  The Haters can just go fuck themselves.
Click to expand...


they don't even let these poor peoples souls get cold before they start on their hateful journey on everyone ELSE. Here is where the tool/puke got his meme from. How anyone can belong to the Democrat party is astounding to me

SNIP;
*Disgusting. Obama Official Lashes Out at GOP Gov. Nikki Haley in Aftermath of Church Shooting*

Jim Hoft Jun 18th, 2015 8:02 am 17 Comments




Last night a white male unloaded his gun inside the historic Emanuel Church in Charleston, South Carolina.
Nine people were killed.
The shooter sat in the church pews for an hour before committing mass murder.

In the aftermath of the shooting Brandon Friedman, the former deputy assistant secretary for public affairs at the HUD, lashed out at Republican Governor Nikki Haley.
Because that’s what liberals do.
The Blaze reported:

ALL of it here:
Disgusting. Obama Official Lashes Out at GOP Gov. Nikki Haley in Aftermath of Church Shooting - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Edgetho

The biggest difference you're going to note in all this is really simple --

Very few White people are going to make excuses for the piece of shit.

Let the same thing happen in reverse, and the first thing dimocrap scum will do is start making excuses.  Shit, they'll even start a campaign to free the motherfucker.  Get the ACLU to defend his ass, too.

Us?  Me?

Fry this piece of shit.


----------



## 2aguy

boedicca said:


> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.




Sadly...he jumped right into gun control....they are tickled pink......


----------



## WinterBorn

paulitician said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kid is 21, has been arrested twice (once on a drug charge and once for trespassing), and his father gives him a .45 for his birthday.
> 
> I am a gun buff and a staunch supporter of the 2nd amendment, but the father was an idiot for giving the kid a pistol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you expect from camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck loons? You Republicans may wanna start disowning em. They're not helping your Party.
Click to expand...


"You republicans"?    What makes you so sure I am a republican?


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

Stephanie said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haley's statements are particularly vile as she represents someone elected by many of those ENCOURAGED to hold the same beliefs as the shooter.
> Smell what is being shoveled.
> I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a nasty piece of work, aintcha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, but what do we expect from the left. Haley had NOTHING to do with this, but they found themselves another scapegoat LIKE USUAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really like her.  The Haters can just go fuck themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they don't even let these poor peoples souls get cold before they start on their hateful journey on everyone ELSE. Here is where the tool/puke got his meme from. How anyone can belong to the Democrat party is astounding to me
> 
> SNIP;
> *Disgusting. Obama Official Lashes Out at GOP Gov. Nikki Haley in Aftermath of Church Shooting*
> 
> Jim Hoft Jun 18th, 2015 8:02 am 17 Comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night a white male unloaded his gun inside the historic Emanuel Church in Charleston, South Carolina.
> Nine people were killed.
> The shooter sat in the church pews for an hour before committing mass murder.
> 
> In the aftermath of the shooting Brandon Friedman, the former deputy assistant secretary for public affairs at the HUD, lashed out at Republican Governor Nikki Haley.
> Because that’s what liberals do.
> The Blaze reported:
> 
> ALL of it here:
> Disgusting. Obama Official Lashes Out at GOP Gov. Nikki Haley in Aftermath of Church Shooting - The Gateway Pundit
Click to expand...



The Blaze is your source ? 
Your problem is clear. 
.....and some souls are cold long before they enter the ground. 
Your's, for instance.

Ignorance does that for ya.....


----------



## 2aguy

Okay lefties......explain now why we have to not give this guy the death penalty......and as of yet....I have heard no one say he was a good kid, or that he was trying to defend him.......now we can execute him......


----------



## BullKurtz

Cyborgmudhen said:


> Exactly how is it you feel any sense of humanity by speaking of drive by shootings at a time like this.
> Monster.
> Seriously, you have issues.
> Lemme guess- white christian republican ?



"at a time like this"?  like what?  Take a look at how many blacks are dying each day in cities like Chicago and Baltimore and Detroit.   These are cities without a "white Christian republican" anywhere near their government buildings.  So save your horseshit indignation for the other suckers crying fake tears like yours.


----------



## WinterBorn

Edgetho said:


> The biggest difference you're going to note in all this is really simple --
> 
> Very few White people are going to make excuses for the piece of shit.
> 
> Let the same thing happen in reverse, and the first thing dimocrap scum will do is start making excuses.  Shit, they'll even start a campaign to free the motherfucker.  Get the ACLU to defend his ass, too.
> 
> Us?  Me?
> 
> Fry this piece of shit.



I don't know if you want to call it excuses, but quite a few are posting nonsense defending this retard.


----------



## Edgetho

The Gun Control Debate is over.

Patriots won.  dimocrap FILTH lost

Suck on it


----------



## 2aguy

Mac1958 said:


> Glad they caught him.
> 
> Talk to him, study him.
> 
> .




Execute him.......


----------



## Stephanie

2aguy said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly...he jumped right into gun control....they are tickled pink......
Click to expand...


We need to remember the PROGRSSIVES motto:
Never let a good crisis go to waste. Especially for their agendas against us the people in the country


----------



## jknowgood

Cyborgmudhen said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. No racism intended here. Nosirree.
> 
> Racists are so very translucent.
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when it was the mob with their tommy guns during Prohibition that "invented" the drive-by.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well then the feral negros perfected it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one is it, blacks created it or the new thing youre using when caught being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do blacks not do drive byes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly how is it you feel any sense of humanity by speaking of drive by shootings at a time like this.
> Monster.
> Seriously, you have issues.
> Lemme guess- white christian republican ?
Click to expand...

I was answering a racist black person saying that it's only white people that do mass shootings.


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

paulitician said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Emmanuel AME church is a historic African-American church that traces its roots to 1816, when several churches split from Charleston's Methodist Episcopal church.
> 
> One of its founders, Denmark Vesey, tried to organize a slave revolt in 1822. He was caught, and white landowners had his church burned in revenge.
> 
> The southern crackers don't change their stripes much , always a seething hatred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Southerners. Just the weird ones dressing in camo head to toe, owning an arsenal of guns, and fucking their family members. They're the ones you gotta watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, cammo kills.
> 
> We should ban civilian cammo, like dictators do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Handing your deranged child a .45 for his birthday, is a uniquely camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck Republican thing to do. Yup, just hand that inbred psycho another gun. WTG redneck moron. You Republicans really should consider disowning the loons. They're certainly not helping your Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a Republican, and if this guy gave that gun to his kid knowing his kid was nuts, I hope he does hard jail time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh he knew alright. He probably had sex with him for years. Then he hands him another gun. My God, only in dumbfuck redneck world does that make sense. Seriously, Republicans need to disown the camo-wearing, sister-fucking, gun-hoarding redneck loons. They're not helping their party.
Click to expand...



Yet they do not stand a chance of accomplishing their platform without them. 
Don't hold your breath, the folks you just described are the life's blood of the republican party.


----------



## 2aguy

Edgetho said:


> The Gun Control Debate is over.
> 
> Patriots won.  dimocrap FILTH lost
> 
> Suck on it




They never, ever give up.........they are already dragging the bodies out and calling for gun control.......they can't help themselves......


----------



## paulitician

WinterBorn said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kid is 21, has been arrested twice (once on a drug charge and once for trespassing), and his father gives him a .45 for his birthday.
> 
> I am a gun buff and a staunch supporter of the 2nd amendment, but the father was an idiot for giving the kid a pistol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you expect from camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck loons? You Republicans may wanna start disowning em. They're not helping your Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You republicans"?    What makes you so sure I am a republican?
Click to expand...


My bad if you're not.


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

Stephanie said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly...he jumped right into gun control....they are tickled pink......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to remember the PROGRSSIVES motto:
> Never let a good crisis go to waste. Especially for their agendas against us the people in the country
Click to expand...


You are sorely mistaken if you think we enjoy dealing with the messes conservatives make and perpetuate. If you are tired of being schwaked by crisises, quit creating them with your idiocy.


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

2aguy said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Gun Control Debate is over.
> 
> Patriots won.  dimocrap FILTH lost
> 
> Suck on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They never, ever give up.........they are already dragging the bodies out and calling for gun control.......they can't help themselves......
Click to expand...


You moron.....these people weren't killed with stale bananas. 
Try actually thinking before posting.


----------



## BullKurtz

paulitician said:


> Handing your deranged child a .45 for his birthday, is a uniquely camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck Republican thing to do. Yup, just hand that inbred psycho another gun. WTG redneck moron. You Republicans really should consider disowning the loons. They're certainly not helping your Party.



  I thought "sister fucking" was okay now.....going by the name of "trans-sibling", maybe?  The left's imaginary elitism always surfaces when they lose their widdle tempers.


----------



## Edgetho

WinterBorn said:


> I don't know if you want to call it excuses, but quite a few are posting nonsense defending this retard.



Fry this pile of shit.  

There are no excuses, there are no reasons to murder innocent people.

Is the shit building up inside people?  Yes.

Does that excuse murder?  No.

Don't like the scumbag piece of shit racist motherfucker that represents the scumbag racist dimocrap filth party in the White House?  Go to work campaigning against dimocrap filth.

You don't go around murdering INNOCENT people.

Plus, the DISGUSTING FILTH in the Lame Stream Media is going to run with this for the next 6 Months.

Like those scumbags need an excuse to push their racist agenda.


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

jknowgood said:


> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when it was the mob with their tommy guns during Prohibition that "invented" the drive-by.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then the feral negros perfected it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one is it, blacks created it or the new thing youre using when caught being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do blacks not do drive byes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly how is it you feel any sense of humanity by speaking of drive by shootings at a time like this.
> Monster.
> Seriously, you have issues.
> Lemme guess- white christian republican ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was answering a racist black person saying that it's only white people that do mass shootings.
Click to expand...


This is the world wide web. Provide a link showing the last time a black person shot up a church or elementary school full of women and children, or STFU.


----------



## paulitician

Cyborgmudhen said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Southerners. Just the weird ones dressing in camo head to toe, owning an arsenal of guns, and fucking their family members. They're the ones you gotta watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, cammo kills.
> 
> We should ban civilian cammo, like dictators do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Handing your deranged child a .45 for his birthday, is a uniquely camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck Republican thing to do. Yup, just hand that inbred psycho another gun. WTG redneck moron. You Republicans really should consider disowning the loons. They're certainly not helping your Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a Republican, and if this guy gave that gun to his kid knowing his kid was nuts, I hope he does hard jail time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh he knew alright. He probably had sex with him for years. Then he hands him another gun. My God, only in dumbfuck redneck world does that make sense. Seriously, Republicans need to disown the camo-wearing, sister-fucking, gun-hoarding redneck loons. They're not helping their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they do not stand a chance of accomplishing their platform without them.
> Don't hold your breath, the folks you just described are the life's blood of the republican party.
Click to expand...


Handing your deranged inbred kid a .45 for his birthday, really does make perfect sense in dumbfuck redneck Republican world. The Republicans need to disown the camo-wearing sister-fuckers. They're an awful embarrassment.


----------



## Edgetho

Cyborgmudhen said:


> You moron.....these people weren't killed with stale bananas.
> Try actually thinking before posting.



Would it make you feel better if they had been murdered with an IED?

stupid bitch


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

BullKurtz said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Handing your deranged child a .45 for his birthday, is a uniquely camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck Republican thing to do. Yup, just hand that inbred psycho another gun. WTG redneck moron. You Republicans really should consider disowning the loons. They're certainly not helping your Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "sister fucking" was okay now.....going by the name of "trans-sibling", maybe?  The left's imaginary elitism always surfaces when they lose their widdle tempers.
Click to expand...


It does not surprise me in the least that you think that 'sister fucking' is okay. 
Not one bit.


----------



## hipeter924

Charleston Church Shooting Suspect Dylann Roof Captured in North Carolina - NBC News


> The white suspect who gunned down nine people at a historic black church in Charleston, South Carolina, was in police custody Thursday after a sweeping manhunt that spanned two states.
> 
> Dylann Roof, 21, was caught after 11 a.m. ET following Wednesday night's massacre at Emanuel African Methodist Episcopal Church. He was arrested about 245 miles north in Shelby, North Carolina, during a traffic stop, Charleston Police Chief Gregory Mullen said at a news conference.
> 
> Shelby police received a tip about a suspicious car in the area and arrested Roof without incident, Mullen added.
> 
> "I am so pleased that we were able to resolve this case quickly … so that nobody else is harmed by this individual who obviously committed a tragic, heinous crime in the city of Charleston," Mullen said.


----------



## Roadrunner

2aguy said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad they caught him.
> 
> Talk to him, study him.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Execute him.......
Click to expand...

With swiftness, certainty and a certain element of societal anger.


----------



## Stephanie

Cyborgmudhen said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haley's statements are particularly vile as she represents someone elected by many of those ENCOURAGED to hold the same beliefs as the shooter.
> Smell what is being shoveled.
> I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a nasty piece of work, aintcha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, but what do we expect from the left. Haley had NOTHING to do with this, but they found themselves another scapegoat LIKE USUAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really like her.  The Haters can just go fuck themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they don't even let these poor peoples souls get cold before they start on their hateful journey on everyone ELSE. Here is where the tool/puke got his meme from. How anyone can belong to the Democrat party is astounding to me
> 
> SNIP;
> *Disgusting. Obama Official Lashes Out at GOP Gov. Nikki Haley in Aftermath of Church Shooting*
> 
> Jim Hoft Jun 18th, 2015 8:02 am 17 Comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night a white male unloaded his gun inside the historic Emanuel Church in Charleston, South Carolina.
> Nine people were killed.
> The shooter sat in the church pews for an hour before committing mass murder.
> 
> In the aftermath of the shooting Brandon Friedman, the former deputy assistant secretary for public affairs at the HUD, lashed out at Republican Governor Nikki Haley.
> Because that’s what liberals do.
> The Blaze reported:
> 
> ALL of it here:
> Disgusting. Obama Official Lashes Out at GOP Gov. Nikki Haley in Aftermath of Church Shooting - The Gateway Pundit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Blaze is your source ?
> Your problem is clear.
> .....and some souls are cold long before they enter the ground.
> Your's, for instance.
> 
> Ignorance does that for ya.....
Click to expand...


and you got an atta boy for yours. how frikken shallow and hateful can you get.
doesn't matter,  I won't see another of your trolling nasty post. You need a clown face avatar. you fit right in. see ya


----------



## Correll

paulitician said:


> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, cammo kills.
> 
> We should ban civilian cammo, like dictators do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handing your deranged child a .45 for his birthday, is a uniquely camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck Republican thing to do. Yup, just hand that inbred psycho another gun. WTG redneck moron. You Republicans really should consider disowning the loons. They're certainly not helping your Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not a Republican, and if this guy gave that gun to his kid knowing his kid was nuts, I hope he does hard jail time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh he knew alright. He probably had sex with him for years. Then he hands him another gun. My God, only in dumbfuck redneck world does that make sense. Seriously, Republicans need to disown the camo-wearing, sister-fucking, gun-hoarding redneck loons. They're not helping their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they do not stand a chance of accomplishing their platform without them.
> Don't hold your breath, the folks you just described are the life's blood of the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Handing your deranged inbred kid a .45 for his birthday, really does make perfect sense in dumbfuck redneck Republican world. The Republicans need to disown the camo-wearing sister-fuckers. They're an awful embarrassment.
Click to expand...


Bigot.


----------



## paulitician

BullKurtz said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Handing your deranged child a .45 for his birthday, is a uniquely camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck Republican thing to do. Yup, just hand that inbred psycho another gun. WTG redneck moron. You Republicans really should consider disowning the loons. They're certainly not helping your Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "sister fucking" was okay now.....going by the name of "trans-sibling", maybe?  The left's imaginary elitism always surfaces when they lose their widdle tempers.
Click to expand...


Sure, y'all just keep handing your deranged inbred kids more guns. I know that makes perfect sense in your twisted camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck Republican world. WTG tards.


----------



## BullKurtz

Cyborgmudhen said:


> It does not surprise me in the least that you think that 'sister fucking' is okay.
> Not one bit.



Except that isn't what I said....so mad you can't read?


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

Edgetho said:


> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You moron.....these people weren't killed with stale bananas.
> Try actually thinking before posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it make you feel better if they had been murdered with an IED?
> 
> stupid bitch
Click to expand...


Your insecurity is showing. 
Guess you have a lot of firearms, but not IEDs ? 
Typical ammosexual non response.


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

BullKurtz said:


> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does not surprise me in the least that you think that 'sister fucking' is okay.
> Not one bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that isn't what I said....so mad you can't read?
Click to expand...


Twas your post, I merely held you to it.


----------



## BullKurtz

paulitician said:


> Sure, y'all just keep handing your deranged inbred kids more guns. I know that makes perfect sense in your twisted camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck Republican world. WTG tards.


----------



## ClosedCaption

jknowgood said:


> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when it was the mob with their tommy guns during Prohibition that "invented" the drive-by.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then the feral negros perfected it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which one is it, blacks created it or the new thing youre using when caught being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do blacks not do drive byes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly how is it you feel any sense of humanity by speaking of drive by shootings at a time like this.
> Monster.
> Seriously, you have issues.
> Lemme guess- white christian republican ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I was answering a racist black person saying that it's only white people that do mass shootings*.
Click to expand...



This is why Meth is bad for you, you start to imagine things that never happened.

You said blacks invented Drive-by's.  You found out you were wrong.  Now you need cover from looking like a dumbass


----------



## WinterBorn

Stephanie said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly...he jumped right into gun control....they are tickled pink......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to remember the PROGRSSIVES motto:
> Never let a good crisis go to waste. Especially for their agendas against us the people in the country
Click to expand...


Oh please, are you going to pretend that only progressives and liberals jump on a crisis to make political hay and further there agenda??

Go back and look at the threads that popped up with hours of the Amtrak derailling when it was reported that the engineer was gay.  That wasn't progressives ranting about homosexuality.


----------



## BullKurtz

Cyborgmudhen said:


> Twas your post, I merely held you to it.



"Twas"?


----------



## paulitician

Correll said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Handing your deranged child a .45 for his birthday, is a uniquely camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck Republican thing to do. Yup, just hand that inbred psycho another gun. WTG redneck moron. You Republicans really should consider disowning the loons. They're certainly not helping your Party.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a Republican, and if this guy gave that gun to his kid knowing his kid was nuts, I hope he does hard jail time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh he knew alright. He probably had sex with him for years. Then he hands him another gun. My God, only in dumbfuck redneck world does that make sense. Seriously, Republicans need to disown the camo-wearing, sister-fucking, gun-hoarding redneck loons. They're not helping their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they do not stand a chance of accomplishing their platform without them.
> Don't hold your breath, the folks you just described are the life's blood of the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Handing your deranged inbred kid a .45 for his birthday, really does make perfect sense in dumbfuck redneck Republican world. The Republicans need to disown the camo-wearing sister-fuckers. They're an awful embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bigot.
Click to expand...


Yes, i admit i am Anti- camo-wearing, sister-fucking, gun-hoarding, redneck Republican morons. If that makes me a 'Bigot', than so be it. I can live with it.


----------



## Stephanie

paulitician said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Handing your deranged child a .45 for his birthday, is a uniquely camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck Republican thing to do. Yup, just hand that inbred psycho another gun. WTG redneck moron. You Republicans really should consider disowning the loons. They're certainly not helping your Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "sister fucking" was okay now.....going by the name of "trans-sibling", maybe?  The left's imaginary elitism always surfaces when they lose their widdle tempers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, y'all just keep handing your deranged inbred kids more guns. I know that makes perfect sense in your twisted camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck Republican world. WTG tards.
Click to expand...


what the hell? if you are so worried about inbred kids. why not just round them up and gas them? gawd you gun nuts go off the deep end every time to blame ALL the people who has guns and had NOTHING TO DO with this


----------



## Edgetho

Cyborgmudhen said:


> This is the world wide web. Provide a link showing the last time a black person shot up a church or elementary school full of women and children, or STFU.



You're really a mouthy and stupid fuck, you know that scumbag?

Boko Haram attacks five churches in Northern Nigeria Christian News on Christian Today






Did I mention you're really mouthy and stupid?

You are


----------



## Correll

paulitician said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a Republican, and if this guy gave that gun to his kid knowing his kid was nuts, I hope he does hard jail time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he knew alright. He probably had sex with him for years. Then he hands him another gun. My God, only in dumbfuck redneck world does that make sense. Seriously, Republicans need to disown the camo-wearing, sister-fucking, gun-hoarding redneck loons. They're not helping their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they do not stand a chance of accomplishing their platform without them.
> Don't hold your breath, the folks you just described are the life's blood of the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Handing your deranged inbred kid a .45 for his birthday, really does make perfect sense in dumbfuck redneck Republican world. The Republicans need to disown the camo-wearing sister-fuckers. They're an awful embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, i admit i am Anti- camo-wearing, sister-fucking, gun-hoarding, redneck Republican morons. If that makes me a 'Bigot', than so be it. I can live with it.
Click to expand...


"Redneck", "sister fucking" , "MOrons", standard list of lib bigoted anti-southern stereotypes.

Libs, all the self awareness of a turnip.


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

BullKurtz said:


> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twas your post, I merely held you to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Twas"?
Click to expand...


Indeed.


----------



## Edgetho

paulitician said:


> Yes, i admit i am Anti- camo-wearing, sister-fucking, gun-hoarding, redneck Republican morons. If that makes me a 'Bigot', than so be it. I can live with it.



Maybe you should tell your sister, scumbag


----------



## BullKurtz

By Monday the kid's .45 will become an "assault rifle with an 80 shot CLIP" and a new Brady bill will be brought before the House.  I wonder if it's occurred to the prog trash here that mounting violence by blacks against whites wouldn't result in something like this sooner or later?


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

Correll said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he knew alright. He probably had sex with him for years. Then he hands him another gun. My God, only in dumbfuck redneck world does that make sense. Seriously, Republicans need to disown the camo-wearing, sister-fucking, gun-hoarding redneck loons. They're not helping their party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they do not stand a chance of accomplishing their platform without them.
> Don't hold your breath, the folks you just described are the life's blood of the republican party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Handing your deranged inbred kid a .45 for his birthday, really does make perfect sense in dumbfuck redneck Republican world. The Republicans need to disown the camo-wearing sister-fuckers. They're an awful embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, i admit i am Anti- camo-wearing, sister-fucking, gun-hoarding, redneck Republican morons. If that makes me a 'Bigot', than so be it. I can live with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Redneck", "sister fucking" , "MOrons", standard list of lib bigoted anti-southern stereotypes.
> 
> Libs, all the self awareness of a turnip.
Click to expand...



If the shoe fits, I want you to wear it and wear it good......


----------



## Roadrunner

BullKurtz said:


> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twas your post, I merely held you to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Twas"?
Click to expand...

Been reading too much "Paradise Lost" maybe???


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

Edgetho said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i admit i am Anti- camo-wearing, sister-fucking, gun-hoarding, redneck Republican morons. If that makes me a 'Bigot', than so be it. I can live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should tell your sister, scumbag
Click to expand...


...and maybe you should come back when you actually have something substantial to say. 
Now hush up....the adults are speaking.


----------



## Stephanie

Edgetho said:


> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the world wide web. Provide a link showing the last time a black person shot up a church or elementary school full of women and children, or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're really a mouthy and stupid fuck, you know that scumbag?
> 
> Boko Haram attacks five churches in Northern Nigeria Christian News on Christian Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention you're really mouthy and stupid?
> 
> You are
Click to expand...

another puke who does nothing BUT SPEW foul shit out their ass. how do we get so damn lucky
they joined IN 2009. Must have been sitting at the dailykos all this time


----------



## paulitician

Seriously, can you camo-wearing, sister-fucking redneck Republicans do us all a favor? Can you please stop arming your deranged inbred offspring? Maybe handing your psycho kid a .45 for a birthday present isn't such a good idea? Wadda ya think? Can y'all help us out on that?


----------



## Edgetho

Edgetho said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i admit i am Anti- camo-wearing, sister-fucking, gun-hoarding, redneck Republican morons. If that makes me a 'Bigot', than so be it. I can live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should tell your sister, scumbag
Click to expand...



AND, you really should learn more English Composition.

Seriously.  Do you know what you just said about yourself?

I HATE liberturdians.  I don't know which is lower, them or the dimocraps.  At least dimocraps don't pretend to be your friend then stab you in the back as soon as you turn around....

I mean, dims are some back-stabbing scum, but you expect it from them.


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

Roadrunner said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twas your post, I merely held you to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Twas"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Been reading too much "Paradise Lost" maybe???
Click to expand...


Ah, forgot the discomfort education brings to conservatives. 
How amusing.


----------



## Geaux4it

TheOldSchool said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
Click to expand...




Cyborgmudhen said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama have a son there ?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama had a son, he might look like the shooter if he self-identifies as a black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tough being a dipshit white guy nowadays, isn't ?
Click to expand...


With a name like Dillon, I suspect he is a left wing nutjob


----------



## Edgetho

Stephanie said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the world wide web. Provide a link showing the last time a black person shot up a church or elementary school full of women and children, or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're really a mouthy and stupid fuck, you know that scumbag?
> 
> Boko Haram attacks five churches in Northern Nigeria Christian News on Christian Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention you're really mouthy and stupid?
> 
> You are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another puke who does nothing BUT SPEW foul shit out their ass. how do we get so damn lucky
Click to expand...


Eat a dick, bitch


----------



## candycorn

Cyborgmudhen said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i admit i am Anti- camo-wearing, sister-fucking, gun-hoarding, redneck Republican morons. If that makes me a 'Bigot', than so be it. I can live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should tell your sister, scumbag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...and maybe you should come back when you actually have something substantial to say.
> Now hush up....the adults are speaking.
Click to expand...


That'll never happen.


----------



## bodecea

Edgetho said:


> The biggest difference you're going to note in all this is really simple --
> 
> *Very few White people* are going to make excuses for the piece of shit.
> 
> Let the same thing happen in reverse, and the first thing dimocrap scum will do is start making excuses.  Shit, they'll even start a campaign to free the motherfucker.  Get the ACLU to defend his ass, too.
> 
> Us?  Me?
> 
> Fry this piece of shit.


And some of the "very few" are right here on this thread.


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly...he jumped right into gun control....they are tickled pink......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need to remember the PROGRSSIVES motto:
> Never let a good crisis go to waste. Especially for their agendas against us the people in the country
Click to expand...

You mean like that "fake" elementary school shooting in Connecticut?  How many gun control laws out of that "good crisis", Stephanie?


----------



## BullKurtz

Cyborgmudhen said:


> Ah, forgot the discomfort education brings to conservatives.
> How amusing.



You're a supposed educated elitist and yet you can't understand a simple sentence.


----------



## Edgetho

bodecea said:


> And some of the "very few" are right here on this thread.



They are?

who is making excuses for this scumbag?

Gimme some names and quotes.

I'm not saying it's not happening.  I'm not saying you're being dishonest.

I'm saying that anybody that makes excuse for this scumbag needs to be called out.

Not by you, however.  dimocrap scum got no business calling ANYBODY out.  You don't have the _bona fides_.  You people are the lying scum the earth has ever known.

But you can provide us with some names and quotes and then people with some honor can call them out....  Which, trust me, excludes you


----------



## Stephanie

Edgetho said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the world wide web. Provide a link showing the last time a black person shot up a church or elementary school full of women and children, or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're really a mouthy and stupid fuck, you know that scumbag?
> 
> Boko Haram attacks five churches in Northern Nigeria Christian News on Christian Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention you're really mouthy and stupid?
> 
> You are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another puke who does nothing BUT SPEW foul shit out their ass. how do we get so damn lucky
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eat a dick, bitch
Click to expand...

what? I was talking about the person you replied to. No problem


----------



## ClosedCaption

BullKurtz said:


> By Monday the kid's .45 will become an "assault rifle with an 80 shot CLIP" and a new Brady bill will be brought before the House.  I wonder if it's occurred to the prog trash here that mounting violence by blacks against whites wouldn't result in something like this sooner or later?



In summary: Its not the white dudes fault its blacks fault he shot them up.

..funny thing is that bigots never lay blame at their own feet..its always the victims fault.


----------



## Geaux4it

Obamas news conference was worthy for entertainment. He's acting pissed but this false flag won't work

He can kiss my ass

-Geaux


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

Edgetho said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i admit i am Anti- camo-wearing, sister-fucking, gun-hoarding, redneck Republican morons. If that makes me a 'Bigot', than so be it. I can live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should tell your sister, scumbag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AND, you really should learn more English Composition.
> 
> Seriously.  Do you know what you just said about yourself?
> 
> I HATE liberturdians.  I don't know which is lower, them or the dimocraps.  At least dimocraps don't pretend to be your friend then stab you in the back as soon as you turn around....
> 
> I mean, dims are some back-stabbing scum, but you expect it from them.
Click to expand...



....and you should learn that English Composition is a proper noun best used to describe a course title.
You were looking for 'vernacular', or 'grammar'. I realize it's hard to apea


Edgetho said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And some of the "very few" are right here on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are?
> 
> who is making excuses for this scumbag?
> 
> Gimme some names and quotes.
> 
> I'm not saying it's not happening.  I'm not saying you're being dishonest.
> 
> I'm saying that anybody that makes excuse for this scumbag needs to be called out.
> 
> Not by you, however.  dimocrap scum got no business calling ANYBODY out.  You don't have the _bona fides_.  You people are the lying scum the earth has ever known.
> 
> But you can provide us with some names and quotes and then people with some honor can call them out....  Which, trust me, excludes you
Click to expand...


Feeling a little hate ? 
Step closer to the mic, please.....
Wonder when we'll see how bad YOUR haircut is after your arrest.


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

Geaux4it said:


> Obamas news conference was worthy for entertainment. He's acting pissed but this false flag won't work
> 
> He can kiss my ass
> 
> -Geaux



How is the flag false ? 
Seven times he's had to deal with the results of ammosexual fed massacres. 
That's fact, whether you like it or not.


----------



## BullKurtz

ClosedCaption said:


> In summary: Its not the white dudes fault its blacks fault he shot them up.
> 
> ..funny thing is that bigots never lay blame at their own feet..its always the victims fault.



I agree that you're the bigot here and that if you really laid the blame at the victim's feets, you'd have the entire Obama administration arrested and charged with gross malfeasance.


----------



## Edgetho

Cyborgmudhen said:


> Ah, forgot the discomfort education brings to conservatives.
> How amusing.



Ah, yes.  The 'elitist card'

Say, if we're so uneducated and you're so fucking smart?  How come we're the party of the rich and you're the party of the poor?

Like there's a difference between stupid and poor (there isn't)


----------



## Correll

Cyborgmudhen said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they do not stand a chance of accomplishing their platform without them.
> Don't hold your breath, the folks you just described are the life's blood of the republican party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handing your deranged inbred kid a .45 for his birthday, really does make perfect sense in dumbfuck redneck Republican world. The Republicans need to disown the camo-wearing sister-fuckers. They're an awful embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, i admit i am Anti- camo-wearing, sister-fucking, gun-hoarding, redneck Republican morons. If that makes me a 'Bigot', than so be it. I can live with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Redneck", "sister fucking" , "MOrons", standard list of lib bigoted anti-southern stereotypes.
> 
> Libs, all the self awareness of a turnip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the shoe fits, I want you to wear it and wear it good......
Click to expand...


I'm not southern, but I note that you do not deny that you were being bigoted against the South.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Well great job guys, this thread now belongs in the flame zone.
Ni e going Cyborgmudhen.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Edgetho said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And some of the "very few" are right here on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are?
> 
> who is making excuses for this scumbag?
> 
> Gimme some names and quotes.
Click to expand...




BullKurtz said:


> By Monday the kid's .45 will become an "assault rifle with an 80 shot CLIP" and a new Brady bill will be brought before the House. I wonder if it's occurred to the prog trash here that mounting violence by blacks against whites wouldn't result in something like this sooner or later?



Feel free to go in on Lt Gen Capt BullkurtzUSMC


----------



## BullKurtz

Cyborgmudhen said:


> How is the flag false ?
> Seven times he's had to deal with the results of ammosexual fed massacres.
> That's fact, whether you like it or not.



"ammosexual"?    So if Caitlyn Jenner gets his pecker lopped off, will he then need to buy an "assault rifle"?


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

Correll said:


> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Handing your deranged inbred kid a .45 for his birthday, really does make perfect sense in dumbfuck redneck Republican world. The Republicans need to disown the camo-wearing sister-fuckers. They're an awful embarrassment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, i admit i am Anti- camo-wearing, sister-fucking, gun-hoarding, redneck Republican morons. If that makes me a 'Bigot', than so be it. I can live with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Redneck", "sister fucking" , "MOrons", standard list of lib bigoted anti-southern stereotypes.
> 
> Libs, all the self awareness of a turnip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the shoe fits, I want you to wear it and wear it good......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not southern, but I note that you do not deny that you were being bigoted against the South.
Click to expand...


I surely am. 
The south has been and remains a howling intellectual wilderness, devoid of awareness that it is quickly being marginalized. 
Shit like this doesn't happen in LA, Detroit, NYC, etc.


----------



## Stephanie

what a disgusting human being and a piss poor excuse for a President. But just what we've come to expect from him.


SNIP:
*BARACK OBAMA Pushes New Gun Laws – Bashes Republicans During Press Conference on Charleston Shooting (VIDEO)*



He can’t help it.
*Barack Obama pushed new gun laws – Bashed Republicans during his presss conferece Thursday on the Charleston church shooting.*




Nine people were killed when a young white man, Dylann Storm Roof, shot up the Emanuel AME Church in Charleston on Wednesday night.
The shooter told the worshippers, *“You rape our women and you’re taking over our country. And you have to go.”*

*Then he shot them dead.*

Today Obama pushed for new gun laws.
(The shooter was given the gun as a birthday present.)
He also attacked Republicans.

all of it here:
BARACK OBAMA Pushes New Gun Laws - Bashes Republicans During Press Conference on Charleston Shooting VIDEO - The Gateway Pundit


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

BullKurtz said:


> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is the flag false ?
> Seven times he's had to deal with the results of ammosexual fed massacres.
> That's fact, whether you like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ammosexual"?    So if Caitlyn Jenner gets his pecker lopped off, will he then need to buy an "assault rifle"?
Click to expand...


That's the thing, ammosexuals are so worried about their lack of pecker that they acquire firearms to make up the difference.


----------



## Cyborgmudhen

DigitalDrifter said:


> Well great job guys, this thread now belongs in the flame zone.
> Ni e going Cyborgmudhen.



Anytime. 

Did you really think there was going to be some form or reasoned debate here ?


----------



## BullKurtz

ClosedCaption said:


> Feel free to go in on Lt Gen Capt BullkurtzUSMC



"Lt.Gen Capt"?  Ya mean I've been promoted to a 4 star?  Where's my limo and pet lobbyists?


----------



## ClosedCaption

BullKurtz said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to go in on Lt Gen Capt BullkurtzUSMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lt.Gen Capt"?  Ya mean I've been promoted to a 3 star?  Where's my limo and pet lobbyists?
Click to expand...


The same place you served...on the battlefield of your mind


----------



## BullKurtz

Cyborgmudhen said:


> That's the thing, ammosexuals are so worried about their lack of pecker that they acquire firearms to make up the difference.



Ah, kind of an antiquated and completely disproved fable for a supposedly highly edumacated scholar such as yourself eh, Jeeves?


----------



## rcfieldz

Well President Obama just made this incident into a press conference for bigotry. And gun violence. How 'bout just mental illness. And he claimed that these things, I guess he means mass shootings, is only something that occurs in America. Man this guy needs to get real.


----------



## Edgetho

ClosedCaption said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And some of the "very few" are right here on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are?
> 
> who is making excuses for this scumbag?
> 
> Gimme some names and quotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> By Monday the kid's .45 will become an "assault rifle with an 80 shot CLIP" and a new Brady bill will be brought before the House. I wonder if it's occurred to the prog trash here that mounting violence by blacks against whites wouldn't result in something like this sooner or later?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to go in on Lt Gen Capt BullkurtzUSMC
Click to expand...


Stupid dimocrap piece of fucking shit scumbag.

THAT is not an excuse, it is an explanation.

You people really are pathetic scum.

An excuse would be something like, "Oh, he was just letting his pent-up rage out."

Or, "He was a victim of Black Oppression for Centuries"

Or, " Victim of Racism"

Or, "Not enough jobs"

_________________________________________________________________

And he's right.  At some point, some NUT, and I mean a NUT like this, is going to latch onto some bullshit and act on his paranoid delusions.

THAT is not an excuse, that is an explanation.  

You people, you dimocraps are simply filth

You really are.

The kid was a dirtbag.  Fry his ass


----------



## WinterBorn

Cyborgmudhen said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i admit i am Anti- camo-wearing, sister-fucking, gun-hoarding, redneck Republican morons. If that makes me a 'Bigot', than so be it. I can live with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Redneck", "sister fucking" , "MOrons", standard list of lib bigoted anti-southern stereotypes.
> 
> Libs, all the self awareness of a turnip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the shoe fits, I want you to wear it and wear it good......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not southern, but I note that you do not deny that you were being bigoted against the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I surely am.
> The south has been and remains a howling intellectual wilderness, devoid of awareness that it is quickly being marginalized.
> Shit like this doesn't happen in LA, Detroit, NYC, etc.
Click to expand...


Detroit???   You are actually calling Detroit a better place than the south??  LMAO!!   Oh that is hilarious!


----------



## ClosedCaption

Edgetho said:


> THAT is not an excuse, it is an explanation.



AHAHAHA!!!  I knew it.

"A rose by any other name would smell just as sweet"

Stay credible my friend


----------



## BullKurtz

ClosedCaption said:


> ]
> 
> The same place you served...on the battlefield of your mind



Ah, so I imagined Vietnam.....imagine that....and where did you serve, Haight Ashbury?


----------



## BullKurtz

rcfieldz said:


> Well President Obama just made this incident into a press conference for bigotry. And gun violence. How 'bout just mental illness. And he claimed that these things, I guess he means mass shootings, is only something that occurs in America. Man this guy needs to get real.



Maybe he could begin with a real birff certificate and work his way forward.


----------



## ClosedCaption

BullKurtz said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> The same place you served...on the battlefield of your mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so I imagined Vietnam.....imagine that....and where did you serve, Haight Ashbury?
Click to expand...


I served you your ass in that last comment


----------



## NoNukes

westwall said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eventhrough it is bad,,,It is 1/5th that of the black community per capita. Certainly, we should address it and work to make it even lower.
> 
> Of course, at the same time you won't say shit about black violence.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah there we go.  It's begun.  Tomorrow there will be reports about how this was the black church goers fault, and our stormfront lighters will run amok with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They will be trying to paint the shooter as a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives have tried to portray every shooter for the past ten years as a right wing teaper extremist.  So far, all the shooters have been progressives.  Eventually you'll get it right.  Law of averages and all.  However, in this case we don't know yet.  Odds are it is indeed some sick racist asshole who did the deed.  And yes, were one of the folks armed in the church the asshole wouldn't have killed as many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far all what shooters have been progressives? All murderers? Kind of a broad brush there, especially for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every major shooting that has been reported was perpetrated by a progressive.  Gabby Giffords, the three muslim students killed over a parking spot, the movie theatre shooting, all of them perpetrated by violent extremists......who just happened to be progressives.  Hell, members of the Southern Poverty Law Center (a well known progressive group) have murdered more people in the last three years then the Klan has in the last 20.
Click to expand...

Who has the law center killed? It is more a matter of crazy than politics, but there are plenty of right wing killers.


----------



## BullKurtz

ClosedCaption said:


> I served you your ass in that last comment



link, loser?


----------



## jknowgood

Cyborgmudhen said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then the feral negros perfected it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is it, blacks created it or the new thing youre using when caught being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do blacks not do drive byes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly how is it you feel any sense of humanity by speaking of drive by shootings at a time like this.
> Monster.
> Seriously, you have issues.
> Lemme guess- white christian republican ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was answering a racist black person saying that it's only white people that do mass shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the world wide web. Provide a link showing the last time a black person shot up a church or elementary school full of women and children, or STFU.
Click to expand...

Drive byes kill innocent women and children


ClosedCaption said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then the feral negros perfected it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is it, blacks created it or the new thing youre using when caught being wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do blacks not do drive byes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly how is it you feel any sense of humanity by speaking of drive by shootings at a time like this.
> Monster.
> Seriously, you have issues.
> Lemme guess- white christian republican ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I was answering a racist black person saying that it's only white people that do mass shootings*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is why Meth is bad for you, you start to imagine things that never happened.
> 
> You said blacks invented Drive-by's.  You found out you were wrong.  Now you need cover from looking like a dumbass
Click to expand...

Okay I was wrong, but are you saying blacks aren't known for doing drive byes?


----------



## hjmick

Cyborgmudhen said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i admit i am Anti- camo-wearing, sister-fucking, gun-hoarding, redneck Republican morons. If that makes me a 'Bigot', than so be it. I can live with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Redneck", "sister fucking" , "MOrons", standard list of lib bigoted anti-southern stereotypes.
> 
> Libs, all the self awareness of a turnip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the shoe fits, I want you to wear it and wear it good......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not southern, but I note that you do not deny that you were being bigoted against the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I surely am.
> The south has been and remains a howling intellectual wilderness, devoid of awareness that it is quickly being marginalized.
> *Shit like this doesn't happen in LA, Detroit, NYC, etc*.
Click to expand...


Liar.


*13 killed - April 3, 2009 - *In Binghamton, New York, Jiverly Wong kills 13 people and injures four during a shooting at an immigrant community center. He then kills himself.

*13 killed - April 20, 1999 - *Columbine High School - Littleton, Colorado. 18-year-old Eric Harris and 17-year-old Dylan Klebold kill 12 fellow students and one teacher before committing suicide in the school library.

*13 killed - September 25, 1982 - *In Wilkes-Barre, Pennsylvania, 40-year-old George Banks, a prison guard, kills 13 people including five of his own children. In September 2011, the Pennsylvania Supreme Court overturns his death sentence stating that Banks is mentally incompetent.

*21 killed - July 18, 1984 - *In San Ysidro, California, 41-year-old James Huberty, armed with a long-barreled Uzi, a pump-action shotgun and a handgun shoots and kills 21 adults and children at a local McDonalds. A police sharpshooter kills Huberty one hour after the rampage begins.

*12 killed - September 16, 2013 - *Shots are fired inside the Washington Navy Yard killing 12. The shooter, identified as Aaron Alexis, 34, is also killed.
*
9 killed - March 21, 2005 - *Red Lake High School, Red Lake, Minnesota. 16-year-old Jeff Weise kills his grandfather and another adult, five students, a teacher and a security officer. He then kills himself.

*8 killed - October 12, 2011 - *Eight people are killed during a shooting at the Salon Meritage in Seal Beach, California. The suspect, Scott Evans Dekraai, 41, of Huntington Beach, is arrested without incident as he is trying to leave the scene. The eight dead include Dekraai's ex-wife, Michelle Fournier, 48. He was armed with three guns -- a 9 mm Springfield, a Smith & Wesson .44 Magnum, and a Heckler & Koch .45 -- and was wearing body armor during the shooting rampage.

*8 killed - August 3, 2010 - *Manchester, Connecticut - Omar Thornton kills eight co-workers at Hartford Distributors before turning the gun on himself. Thornton had been asked to resign for stealing and selling alcoholic beverages.

*8 killed - December 5, 2007 - *In Omaha, Nebraska, 19-year-old Robert Hawkins goes to an area mall and kills eight shoppers before killing himself.

*8 killed - July 1, 1993 -* In San Francisco, 55-year-old Gian Luigi Ferri kills eight people in a law office and then kills himself.


----------



## Stephanie

ClosedCaption said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> By Monday the kid's .45 will become an "assault rifle with an 80 shot CLIP" and a new Brady bill will be brought before the House.  I wonder if it's occurred to the prog trash here that mounting violence by blacks against whites wouldn't result in something like this sooner or later?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In summary: Its not the white dudes fault its blacks fault he shot them up.
> 
> ..funny thing is that bigots never lay blame at their own feet..its always the victims fault.
Click to expand...


awww, the word racist has already been thrown out there. and now here come's the bigot word
do you people who evidently doesn't think your poop stinks like everyone , know anything else but to call people names? don't answer we already know.  when you have nothing it's what you do. pathetic is what it is


----------



## BullKurtz

Has Barry claimed any of the victims could have been a relative of his yet?  It never ceases to amaze me how he personalizes blacks crime victims but has no such empathy for white victims...where I come from (Detroit) that's racism.


----------



## ClosedCaption

BullKurtz said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I served you your ass in that last comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link, loser?
Click to expand...


----------



## BullKurtz

ClosedCaption said:


> ]



Your imaginary friend?


----------



## WinterBorn

Stephanie said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> By Monday the kid's .45 will become an "assault rifle with an 80 shot CLIP" and a new Brady bill will be brought before the House.  I wonder if it's occurred to the prog trash here that mounting violence by blacks against whites wouldn't result in something like this sooner or later?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In summary: Its not the white dudes fault its blacks fault he shot them up.
> 
> ..funny thing is that bigots never lay blame at their own feet..its always the victims fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww, the word racist has already been thrown out there. and now here come's the bigot word
> do you people who evidently doesn't think your poop stinks like everyone , know anything else but to call people names? don't answer we already know.  when you have nothing it's what you do. pathetic is what it is
Click to expand...


When a white kid murders 9 black people in a church known for being predominantly black, and the kid is wearing patches denoting racism and tells one of the survivors "I have to do it. You rape our women and you're taking over our country. And you have to go." then using the word "racist" seems pretty accurate.


----------



## guno

Witnesses say the gunman stood up and said he was there "to shoot black people," a law enforcement official said. The shooter is also thought to have used a handgun, according to the official.

Charleston church shooting suspect arrested in N.C. - CNN.com


----------



## Stephanie

BullKurtz said:


> Has Barry claimed any of the victims could have been a relative of his yet?  It never ceases to amaze me how he personalizes blacks crime victims but has no such empathy for white victims...where I come from (Detroit) that's racism.



with him POKING HIS NOSE into everything happening in our STATES for one. and two coming out and saying this ugly crap. 

 Is the reason we are now dealing with shootings, riots, looting's, cities being on fire, etc
I've never seen anything like this from a President since I've been voting starting with Carter
I don't know if we can take much more of him.


----------



## guno

Pastor's cousin, quoting survivors to WIS, says shooter told victims: "You rape our women and you're taking over our country. And you have to go." 

Sure sounds like the righties on this board


----------



## ClosedCaption

Stephanie said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> By Monday the kid's .45 will become an "assault rifle with an 80 shot CLIP" and a new Brady bill will be brought before the House.  I wonder if it's occurred to the prog trash here that mounting violence by blacks against whites wouldn't result in something like this sooner or later?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In summary: Its not the white dudes fault its blacks fault he shot them up.
> 
> ..funny thing is that bigots never lay blame at their own feet..its always the victims fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww, the word racist has already been thrown out there. and now here come's the bigot word
> do you people who evidently doesn't think your poop stinks like everyone , know anything else but to call people names? don't answer we already know.  when you have nothing it's what you do. pathetic is what it is
Click to expand...


Steph there are going to be a lot of words on a message board.  I just want you to be prepared and not totally taken a back


----------



## guno

Authorities are investigating whether Roof (whose last name is rhymes with "cough") had links to hate groups.

A picture of him on social media showed him wearing a jacket with what appear to be the flags of apartheid-era South Africa and nearby Rhodesia, a former British colony that was ruled by a white minority


----------



## ClosedCaption

BullKurtz said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your imaginary friend?
Click to expand...


Thats Link


----------



## boedicca

Cyborgmudhen said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a nasty piece of work, aintcha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep, but what do we expect from the left. Haley had NOTHING to do with this, but they found themselves another scapegoat LIKE USUAL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I really like her.  The Haters can just go fuck themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you do, dear.
> Come back when you can speak in intelligible sentences.
> 
> Hush up, the president is speaking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As the U.S. has outlawed Torture, I do not inflict it upon myself by listening to Obama's hideous and hateful speeches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hateful, huh ?
> Feeling exposed ? Persecuted ?
> Worried that your intolerance is about to be no longer tolerated ?
> Good.
Click to expand...


----------



## boedicca

Cyborgmudhen said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama have a son there ?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama had a son, he might look like the shooter if he self-identifies as a black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tough being a dipshit white guy nowadays, isn't ?
Click to expand...


----------



## boedicca

2aguy said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly...he jumped right into gun control....they are tickled pink......
Click to expand...



We can always count on Obama to pour gasoline on a Race-baiting Fire.


----------



## Stephanie

boedicca said:


> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama have a son there ?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama had a son, he might look like the shooter if he self-identifies as a black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tough being a dipshit white guy nowadays, isn't ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 42748
Click to expand...


that might shut them up at least.


----------



## CMike

We can always count on the liberals to exploit a tragedy.

I feel for the people and their families that were caught in this massacre.


----------



## WinterBorn

CMike said:


> We can always count on the liberals to exploit a tragedy.
> 
> I feel for the people and their families that were caught in this massacre.



You can always count on both sides to exploit a tragedy or any other event to push their agenda or try to make points.


----------



## boedicca

guno said:


> Pastor's cousin, quoting survivors to WIS, says shooter told victims: "You rape our women and you're taking over our country. And you have to go."
> 
> Sure sounds like the righties on this board




I call shenanigans.  That type of racist hatred belongs to Southern Democrats.


----------



## CMike

WinterBorn said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can always count on the liberals to exploit a tragedy.
> 
> I feel for the people and their families that were caught in this massacre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always count on both sides to exploit a tragedy or any other event to push their agenda or try to make points.
Click to expand...

I say it's a terrible tragedy.

It shouldn't be exploited.


----------



## WinterBorn

CMike said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can always count on the liberals to exploit a tragedy.
> 
> I feel for the people and their families that were caught in this massacre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always count on both sides to exploit a tragedy or any other event to push their agenda or try to make points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I say it's a terrible tragedy.
> 
> It shouldn't be exploited.
Click to expand...


I agree.


----------



## mamooth

As far as the shooter's family goes, dad knew junior was a mentally unstable criminal white supremacist, so he ... gave him a gun for his 21st birthday.

South Carolina massacre suspect had apparent interest in white supremacy Reuters

That probably violates the federal straw purchaser law. That is, you can't buy a gun and then give it to someone who is not allowed to buy a gun. Though it's possible it wasn't a recently purchased gun. It will have to be looked into. If they can charge the dad, they should.


----------



## bodecea

BullKurtz said:


> By Monday the kid's .45 will become an "assault rifle with an 80 shot CLIP" and a new Brady bill will be brought before the House.  I wonder if it's occurred to the prog trash here that mounting violence by blacks against whites wouldn't result in something like this sooner or later?


Care to make a bet for 30 days off the board on that prediction of yours?


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the world wide web. Provide a link showing the last time a black person shot up a church or elementary school full of women and children, or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're really a mouthy and stupid fuck, you know that scumbag?
> 
> Boko Haram attacks five churches in Northern Nigeria Christian News on Christian Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention you're really mouthy and stupid?
> 
> You are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *another puke who does nothing BUT SPEW foul shit out their ass.* how do we get so damn lucky
> they joined IN 2009. Must have been sitting at the dailykos all this time
Click to expand...

Why do you always make threads about yourself?


----------



## Geaux4it

Obamas race war is setting up very nicely. Charlie M was just pre-mature

-Geaux


----------



## bodecea

Edgetho said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> And some of the "very few" are right here on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are?
> 
> who is making excuses for this scumbag?
> 
> Gimme some names and quotes.
> 
> I'm not saying it's not happening.  I'm not saying you're being dishonest.
> 
> I'm saying that anybody that makes excuse for this scumbag needs to be called out.
> 
> Not by you, however.  dimocrap scum got no business calling ANYBODY out.  You don't have the _bona fides_.  You people are the lying scum the earth has ever known.
> 
> But you can provide us with some names and quotes and then people with some honor can call them out....  Which, trust me, excludes you
Click to expand...

Easy...scroll thru the thread.  I've already pointed it out to Correll who said there was NO BODY and then when I pointed it out say...oh well, that's only one.............


----------



## bodecea

BullKurtz said:


> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is the flag false ?
> Seven times he's had to deal with the results of ammosexual fed massacres.
> That's fact, whether you like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "ammosexual"?    So if Caitlyn Jenner gets his pecker lopped off, will he then need to buy an "assault rifle"?
Click to expand...

I can tell she's on your mind................a lot.


----------



## Stephanie

Well as long as there are progressives/dems/libs, commies.  you can forget about ANYTHING not being exploited. Their motto: never let a good crisis go to waste
here's the head lowlife Exploiter of that nasty party filled with Exploiters

SNIP:
*BARACK OBAMA Pushes New Gun Laws – Bashes Republicans During Press Conference on Charleston Shooting (VIDEO)*

all of it:
BARACK OBAMA Bashes Republicans During Press Conference on Charleston Shooting VIDEO - The Gateway Pundit

and on and on and on they go
snip:
*Classless Hack Harry Reid Uses Charleston Church Shooting To Push For Gun Control… *

all of it:
Weasel Zippers Scouring the bowels of the internet Weasel Zippers


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> what a disgusting human being and a piss poor excuse for a President. But just what we've come to expect from him.
> 
> 
> SNIP:
> *BARACK OBAMA Pushes New Gun Laws – Bashes Republicans During Press Conference on Charleston Shooting (VIDEO)*
> 
> 
> 
> He can’t help it.
> *Barack Obama pushed new gun laws – Bashed Republicans during his presss conferece Thursday on the Charleston church shooting.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nine people were killed when a young white man, Dylann Storm Roof, shot up the Emanuel AME Church in Charleston on Wednesday night.
> The shooter told the worshippers, *“You rape our women and you’re taking over our country. And you have to go.”*
> 
> *Then he shot them dead.*
> 
> Today Obama pushed for new gun laws.
> (The shooter was given the gun as a birthday present.)
> He also attacked Republicans.
> 
> all of it here:
> BARACK OBAMA Pushes New Gun Laws - Bashes Republicans During Press Conference on Charleston Shooting VIDEO - The Gateway Pundit


Stand by for Stephanie finding ways to support the shooting because.....................Obama.


----------



## JQPublic1

Stephanie said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the world wide web. Provide a link showing the last time a black person shot up a church or elementary school full of women and children, or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're really a mouthy and stupid fuck, you know that scumbag?
> 
> Boko Haram attacks five churches in Northern Nigeria Christian News on Christian Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention you're really mouthy and stupid?
> 
> You are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another puke who does nothing BUT SPEW foul shit out their ass. how do we get so damn lucky
> they joined IN 2009. Must have been sitting at the dailykos all this time
Click to expand...


Did I miss your expressions of condolence for  families of the victims, Stephanie ?


----------



## Stephanie

JQPublic1 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the world wide web. Provide a link showing the last time a black person shot up a church or elementary school full of women and children, or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're really a mouthy and stupid fuck, you know that scumbag?
> 
> Boko Haram attacks five churches in Northern Nigeria Christian News on Christian Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention you're really mouthy and stupid?
> 
> You are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another puke who does nothing BUT SPEW foul shit out their ass. how do we get so damn lucky
> they joined IN 2009. Must have been sitting at the dailykos all this time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I miss your expressions of condolence for  families of the victims, Stephanie ?
Click to expand...


who the hell are you and what business is it of yours? go troll over someone else. loser


----------



## mudwhistle

Cyborgmudhen said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The kid is 21, has been arrested twice (once on a drug charge and once for trespassing), and his father gives him a .45 for his birthday.
> 
> I am a gun buff and a staunch supporter of the 2nd amendment, but the father was an idiot for giving the kid a pistol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you expect from camo-wearing sister-fucking redneck loons? You Republicans may wanna start disowning em. They're not helping your Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was disgusting to watch the Republican gov. of SC conjure up tears for what HER party aids and abets.
> "I want my country back...."
> 
> Methinks this phrase is about to be retired.
Click to expand...


Yeah.......to think her party is causing looting and rioting all over the country because cops are killing white people. Rotten bastards!!!!!


----------



## rightwinger

mamooth said:


> As far as the shooter's family goes, dad knew junior was a mentally unstable criminal white supremacist, so he ... gave him a gun for his 21st birthday.
> 
> South Carolina massacre suspect had apparent interest in white supremacy Reuters
> 
> That probably violates the federal straw purchaser law. That is, you can't buy a gun and then give it to someone who is not allowed to buy a gun. Though it's possible it wasn't a recently purchased gun. It will have to be looked into. If they can charge the dad, they should.


 
What better gift for a racist asshole than the weapon of his choice?

Shows how much you care


----------



## mudwhistle

boedicca said:


> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.


Nope. Obozo will just say it's the gun's fault white kids hate black people.


----------



## mudwhistle

Marianne said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like another troubled youth with a bad haircut needing medication for depression.......and not getting the help he needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere there is a counsellor or shrink saying "I was wondering when he was going to go off."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference is you can see the crazy in in Adam Lanza's eyes.  The look in Roofs eyes is lucid demon possessed pure evil.  As for shrinks, yeah they are afraid of labeling people, patient confidentially and law suits. We don't need gun control we need better mental health options.
Click to expand...


Both of them are crazy-assed Crackers.


----------



## bodecea

BullKurtz said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to go in on Lt Gen Capt BullkurtzUSMC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Lt.Gen Capt"?  Ya mean I've been promoted to a 4 star?  Where's my limo and pet lobbyists?
Click to expand...

Just a note....being called that in jest doesn't mean you run out and buy all the uniform, stars, etc. of a Lt. Gen, Poser.


----------



## JQPublic1

Stephanie said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the world wide web. Provide a link showing the last time a black person shot up a church or elementary school full of women and children, or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're really a mouthy and stupid fuck, you know that scumbag?
> 
> Boko Haram attacks five churches in Northern Nigeria Christian News on Christian Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention you're really mouthy and stupid?
> 
> You are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another puke who does nothing BUT SPEW foul shit out their ass. how do we get so damn lucky
> they joined IN 2009. Must have been sitting at the dailykos all this time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I miss your expressions of condolence for  families of the victims, Stephanie ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who the hell are you and what business is it of yours? go troll over someone else. loser
Click to expand...


 I just want to be  know if you are a racist insensitive BITCH TROLL or just a poor misinformed appalachian waif programed by Fox News.  Tell us won't you?


----------



## jillian

Matthew said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys clearly he was fearing for his life.  The church was full of thugs.  Hurry let's investigate every single minutia of the lives of the church members to slander them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are most likely innocent people that didn't do a thing wrong. The killer is the thug and sad to say they come in all races...
Click to expand...


remember that next time you post one of your racist screeds.


----------



## Stephanie

JQPublic1 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the world wide web. Provide a link showing the last time a black person shot up a church or elementary school full of women and children, or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're really a mouthy and stupid fuck, you know that scumbag?
> 
> Boko Haram attacks five churches in Northern Nigeria Christian News on Christian Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention you're really mouthy and stupid?
> 
> You are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another puke who does nothing BUT SPEW foul shit out their ass. how do we get so damn lucky
> they joined IN 2009. Must have been sitting at the dailykos all this time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I miss your expressions of condolence for  families of the victims, Stephanie ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who the hell are you and what business is it of yours? go troll over someone else. loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just want to be  know if you are a racist insensitive BITCH TROLL or just a poor misinformed appalachian waif programed by Fox News.  Tell us won't you?
Click to expand...


Not like you are. and you want to see a bitch. look at you post and nasty little self in a mirror. now kindly go diddle off


----------



## JQPublic1

mudwhistle said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Obozo will just say it's the gun's fault white kids hate black people.
Click to expand...


Mudwhistle is another insensitive bigot who didn't even have the courtesy to offer condolences to the families of this horrible crime. No he just used this tragedy to lapse into his usual anti-Obama/black diatribes.


----------



## WinterBorn

JQPublic1 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Obozo will just say it's the gun's fault white kids hate black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mudwhistle is another insensitive bigot who didn't even have the courtesy to offer condolences to the families of this horrible crime. No he just used this tragedy to lapse into his usual anti-Obama/black diatribes.
Click to expand...


Are any of the family members on USMB?


----------



## JQPublic1

Stephanie said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're really a mouthy and stupid fuck, you know that scumbag?
> 
> Boko Haram attacks five churches in Northern Nigeria Christian News on Christian Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention you're really mouthy and stupid?
> 
> You are
> 
> 
> 
> another puke who does nothing BUT SPEW foul shit out their ass. how do we get so damn lucky
> they joined IN 2009. Must have been sitting at the dailykos all this time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I miss your expressions of condolence for  families of the victims, Stephanie ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who the hell are you and what business is it of yours? go troll over someone else. loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just want to be  know if you are a racist insensitive BITCH TROLL or just a poor misinformed appalachian waif programed by Fox News.  Tell us won't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not like you are. and you want to see a bitch. look at you post and nasty little self in a mirror. now kindly go diddle off
Click to expand...

Stop stammering BYATCH! WHere are those condolences? Do you even care at all? BYATCH!


----------



## JQPublic1

WinterBorn said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Obozo will just say it's the gun's fault white kids hate black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mudwhistle is another insensitive bigot who didn't even have the courtesy to offer condolences to the families of this horrible crime. No he just used this tragedy to lapse into his usual anti-Obama/black diatribes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are any of the family members on USMB?
Click to expand...


They just might be...  There are members of the Back community here for certain... They would appreciate it!


----------



## westwall

NoNukes said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah there we go.  It's begun.  Tomorrow there will be reports about how this was the black church goers fault, and our stormfront lighters will run amok with it.
> 
> 
> 
> They will be trying to paint the shooter as a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives have tried to portray every shooter for the past ten years as a right wing teaper extremist.  So far, all the shooters have been progressives.  Eventually you'll get it right.  Law of averages and all.  However, in this case we don't know yet.  Odds are it is indeed some sick racist asshole who did the deed.  And yes, were one of the folks armed in the church the asshole wouldn't have killed as many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far all what shooters have been progressives? All murderers? Kind of a broad brush there, especially for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every major shooting that has been reported was perpetrated by a progressive.  Gabby Giffords, the three muslim students killed over a parking spot, the movie theatre shooting, all of them perpetrated by violent extremists......who just happened to be progressives.  Hell, members of the Southern Poverty Law Center (a well known progressive group) have murdered more people in the last three years then the Klan has in the last 20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who has the law center killed? It is more a matter of crazy than politics, but there are plenty of right wing killers.
Click to expand...






I didn't say the SPLC had killed anyone, I said their MEMBERS had.  Learn to read.  Craig Hicks (look him up) and Floyd Lee Corkins have murdered three people (that we know of ) and only a brave security guard prevented Corkins from murdering many, many people that the SPLC thinks is an extremist group.  They're not, but the SPLC refuses to fix the mistake in their data base that set good old Corkins off on his attempted murder spree.


----------



## dannyboys

There are dozens of negros getting shot by negroes every fucking day in the country. 
Where's fucking 'Rev' Al? He can't make a dollar from the murders so he stays in his luxury apartment until any White shoots a negro. Then onto the fucking private jet to cash in. 
Thank God he can only live so long.


----------



## AceRothstein

JQPublic1 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the world wide web. Provide a link showing the last time a black person shot up a church or elementary school full of women and children, or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're really a mouthy and stupid fuck, you know that scumbag?
> 
> Boko Haram attacks five churches in Northern Nigeria Christian News on Christian Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention you're really mouthy and stupid?
> 
> You are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another puke who does nothing BUT SPEW foul shit out their ass. how do we get so damn lucky
> they joined IN 2009. Must have been sitting at the dailykos all this time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I miss your expressions of condolence for  families of the victims, Stephanie ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who the hell are you and what business is it of yours? go troll over someone else. loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just want to be  know if you are a racist insensitive BITCH TROLL or just a poor misinformed appalachian waif programed by Fox News.  Tell us won't you?
Click to expand...

The correct answer is yes.


----------



## bodecea

BullKurtz said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> The same place you served...on the battlefield of your mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so I imagined Vietnam.....imagine that....and where did you serve, Haight Ashbury?
Click to expand...

Yes you did.....


----------



## JQPublic1

dannyboys said:


> There are dozens of negros getting shot by negroes every fucking day in the country.
> Where's fucking 'Rev' Al? He can't make a dollar from the murders so he stays in his luxury apartment until any White shoots a negro. Then onto the fucking private jet to cash in.
> Thank God he can only live so long.


 I hope the police are watching this Mutha fuka. dannyboys is just the kind of weak coward that would be willing to repeat a heinous act such as this. A clone of Roof's if there ever was one.


----------



## bodecea

BullKurtz said:


> rcfieldz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well President Obama just made this incident into a press conference for bigotry. And gun violence. How 'bout just mental illness. And he claimed that these things, I guess he means mass shootings, is only something that occurs in America. Man this guy needs to get real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he could begin with a real *birff* certificate and work his way forward.
Click to expand...

I see your problem right there.


----------



## WinterBorn

And the thread devolves into flames.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

JQPublic1 said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are dozens of negros getting shot by negroes every fucking day in the country.
> Where's fucking 'Rev' Al? He can't make a dollar from the murders so he stays in his luxury apartment until any White shoots a negro. Then onto the fucking private jet to cash in.
> Thank God he can only live so long.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the police are watching this Mutha fuka. dannyboys is just the kind of weak coward that would be willing to repeat a heinous act such as this. A clone of Roof's if there ever was one.
Click to expand...


so accusing someone of planning mass murder is a okay around here? LOL


----------



## Stephanie

But then you have these snobs going around accusing others of being a Racist and demanding you give condolences.......... to the computer I guess.  
Well here you go


----------



## Stephanie

WinterBorn said:


> And the thread devolves into flames.



trolls will take it down there


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the world wide web. Provide a link showing the last time a black person shot up a church or elementary school full of women and children, or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're really a mouthy and stupid fuck, you know that scumbag?
> 
> Boko Haram attacks five churches in Northern Nigeria Christian News on Christian Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention you're really mouthy and stupid?
> 
> You are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another puke who does nothing BUT SPEW foul shit out their ass. how do we get so damn lucky
> they joined IN 2009. Must have been sitting at the dailykos all this time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I miss your expressions of condolence for  families of the victims, Stephanie ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who the hell are you and what business is it of yours? go troll over someone else. loser
Click to expand...

That would be a "no", wouldn't it?  No condolences from you.....nope.


----------



## bodecea

Stephanie said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're really a mouthy and stupid fuck, you know that scumbag?
> 
> Boko Haram attacks five churches in Northern Nigeria Christian News on Christian Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention you're really mouthy and stupid?
> 
> You are
> 
> 
> 
> another puke who does nothing BUT SPEW foul shit out their ass. how do we get so damn lucky
> they joined IN 2009. Must have been sitting at the dailykos all this time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I miss your expressions of condolence for  families of the victims, Stephanie ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who the hell are you and what business is it of yours? go troll over someone else. loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just want to be  know if you are a racist insensitive BITCH TROLL or just a poor misinformed appalachian waif programed by Fox News.  Tell us won't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not like you are. and you want to see a bitch. look at you post and nasty little self in a mirror. now kindly go diddle off
Click to expand...

There you are again....making this thread about you.


----------



## hboats

rightwinger said:


> So what do we have from this tragedy so far?
> 
> We can't blame it on race
> We can't blame it on guns
> 
> Just move along people....nothing to see here



I'm not saying this idiot Roof wasn't a racist.  By all accounts he looks like it.

But, I am saying blame the person behind the gun and the person behind the racism.  Not every person who owns a gun, or every white person.  Or is that just using too much logic for some people?

Rick (hboats)


----------



## JQPublic1

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are dozens of negros getting shot by negroes every fucking day in the country.
> Where's fucking 'Rev' Al? He can't make a dollar from the murders so he stays in his luxury apartment until any White shoots a negro. Then onto the fucking private jet to cash in.
> Thank God he can only live so long.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the police are watching this Mutha fuka. dannyboys is just the kind of weak coward that would be willing to repeat a heinous act such as this. A clone of Roof's if there ever was one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so accusing someone of planning mass murder is a okay around here? LOL
Click to expand...


 I said he is JUST THE KIND OF WEAK COWARD THAT WOULD BE WILLING TO* repeat* a heinous act such as this. Are you his advocate?  the key phrase is "just the kind."That is no accusation, it is simply an observation  based on dannyboys racist input every time he logs on!


----------



## Steinlight

Just another black on black crime.


----------



## JQPublic1

Stephanie said:


> But then you have these snobs going around accusing others of being a Racist and demanding you give condolences.......... to the computer I guess.
> Well here you go



No one has demanded you give condolences. That would be asking too much from the like of you. We understand now...it is clearer just who and what you are... another insensitive asshole racist BYATCH!

And how convenient for you to try and divert attention away from that by posting a picture of Booker T. Oh lawd, let's sang Cum By ya! The black messiah{your mindset not mine) has spoken and we all need to bow our heads in reverence.
And, the accompanying text in your dodge has NOTHING to do with your apathy for the bereaved.


----------



## reconmark

dannyboys said:


> There are dozens of negros getting shot by negroes every fucking day in the country.
> Where's fucking 'Rev' Al? He can't make a dollar from the murders so he stays in his luxury apartment until any White shoots a negro. Then onto the fucking private jet to cash in.
> Thank God he can only live so long.


And dozens of whites killed by white...I guess that won't help David Duke collect more money from the hickabillies.
Where's Don Black, he needs a bigger house to train the "white resistance" at, guess there's not two nickles the gullible hickabillies can rub together...


----------



## bodecea

Steinlight said:


> Just another black on black crime.


I'm actually surprised it took this long to throw her into the mix.


----------



## Steinlight

bodecea said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another black on black crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually surprised it took this long to throw her into the mix.
Click to expand...

Well it's a valid question. How do you know the shooter is white?

I feel bad for the victims of the shooting. Wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## JQPublic1

Steinlight said:


> Just another black on black crime.



That isn't funny, shit bird.BTW we didn't simmer the Zimer, at least not yet, but Im banking that we WILL Roast the Roofer.


----------



## Asclepias

Why am I surprised? Another white guy that couldnt get laid by a white girl.

"You rape our women and you're taking over our country. And you have to go,"
-Dylann Roof


----------



## Steinlight

JQPublic1 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another black on black crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't funny, shit bird.BTW we didn't simmer the Zimer, at least not yet, but Im banking that we WILL Roast the Roofer.
Click to expand...




JQPublic1 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another black on black crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't funny, shit bird.BTW we didn't simmer the Zimer, at least not yet, but Im banking that we WILL Roast the Roofer.
Click to expand...

Calm down. We don't need more violence here.


----------



## JQPublic1

Steinlight said:


> Well it's a valid question. How do you know the shooter is white?



Because the security cameras shows he might have been your son!


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Why am I surprised? Another white guy that couldnt get laid by a white girl.
> 
> "You rape our women and you're taking over our country. And you have to go,"
> -Dylann Roof


Dylann Roof was black.


----------



## Steinlight

JQPublic1 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's a valid question. How do you know the shooter is white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the security cameras shows he might have been your son!
Click to expand...

Race is just a social construct. We all bleed red.


----------



## paddymurphy

Steinlight said:


> Just another black on black crime.


Do like being a racist prick?


----------



## JQPublic1

Steinlight said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another black on black crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't funny, shit bird.BTW we didn't simmer the Zimer, at least not yet, but Im banking that we WILL Roast the Roofer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another black on black crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That isn't funny, shit bird.BTW we didn't simmer the Zimer, at least not yet, but Im banking that we WILL Roast the Roofer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Calm down. We don't need more violence here.
Click to expand...


too late, it follows you every where you go, George!


----------



## paddymurphy

Steinlight said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another black on black crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually surprised it took this long to throw her into the mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's a valid question. How do you know the shooter is white?
> 
> I feel bad for the victims of the shooting. Wrong place at the wrong time.
Click to expand...

But , right people, right?


----------



## bucs90

JQPublic1 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another black on black crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That isn't funny, shit bird.BTW we didn't simmer the Zimer, at least not yet, but Im banking that we WILL Roast the Roofer.
Click to expand...


Oh...he pulled this shit in South Cackalackly. Hes getting Old Sparky for sure.


----------



## Steinlight

paddymurphy said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another black on black crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do like being a racist prick?
Click to expand...

Race doesn't exist. I fail to see how lumping people into an arbitrary group matters in a time like this. We should be mourning, not hating.


----------



## Steinlight

paddymurphy said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another black on black crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually surprised it took this long to throw her into the mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's a valid question. How do you know the shooter is white?
> 
> I feel bad for the victims of the shooting. Wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But , right people, right?
Click to expand...

Of course not. No one should be killed like this. Just a random act of violence. Horrific.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I surprised? Another white guy that couldnt get laid by a white girl.
> 
> "You rape our women and you're taking over our country. And you have to go,"
> -Dylann Roof
> 
> 
> 
> Dylann Roof was black.
Click to expand...

If by Black you mean white. I agree.


----------



## JQPublic1

Steinlight said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's a valid question. How do you know the shooter is white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the security cameras shows he might have been your son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Race is just a social construct. We all bleed red.
Click to expand...

Who said anything about race? We are talking about color, physiognomy and the perps own words. He obviously identified himself as being  "white" when he stated his purpose for the killings to a survivor!


----------



## bucs90

Steinlight said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another black on black crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do like being a racist prick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Race doesn't exist. I fail to see how lumping people into an arbitrary group matters in a time like this. We should be mourning, not hating.
Click to expand...


A lot are. I hate that it takes such horror. 

But im downtown now. You should see the unity and literally singing Christian hymns in the street...white and black joining arms....its a heartwarming scene. 

The national media and Al Sharpton and white supremacists will swoop in and ruin it. But for now...its quite humbling to watch.


----------



## Bush92

Political Junky said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal media already calling it a "hate crime." Liberal's want it to be a "hate crime", they need it to be a "hate crime" so they can spin it politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so behind the times, you poor RW creature.
> 
> The POLICE CHIEF of Charleston, a white guy, called this a hate crime. So did the Mayor of Charleston, a white guy.
> 
> Now, back under your rock with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did the US Attorney General.
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as a "hate crime." Only crime.


----------



## rdean

Republicans are going to send him money for defense claiming "stand your ground".


----------



## Bush92

JQPublic1 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's a valid question. How do you know the shooter is white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the security cameras shows he might have been your son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Race is just a social construct. We all bleed red.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said anything about race? We are talking about color, physiognomy and the perps own words. He obviously identified himself as being  "white" when he stated his purpose for the killings to a survivor!
Click to expand...

I will believe it when he comes out and publicly states it. I remember "hands up don't shoot" farce.


----------



## Asclepias

Bush92 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal media already calling it a "hate crime." Liberal's want it to be a "hate crime", they need it to be a "hate crime" so they can spin it politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so behind the times, you poor RW creature.
> 
> The POLICE CHIEF of Charleston, a white guy, called this a hate crime. So did the Mayor of Charleston, a white guy.
> 
> Now, back under your rock with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did the US Attorney General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a "hate crime." Only crime.
Click to expand...

Actually there is a such thing as a hate crime. There is a reason you dont run anything or make any decisions. You dont even know what you are talking about.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I surprised? Another white guy that couldnt get laid by a white girl.
> 
> "You rape our women and you're taking over our country. And you have to go,"
> -Dylann Roof
> 
> 
> 
> Dylann Roof was black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If by Black you mean white. I agree.
Click to expand...

No I mean black. He identified as black like Rachel dolezal. He found her an inspiration. Black and white don't exist. They are arbitrary social constructs. All that matters is what one feels they are on the inside


----------



## Asclepias

Bush92 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's a valid question. How do you know the shooter is white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the security cameras shows he might have been your son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Race is just a social construct. We all bleed red.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said anything about race? We are talking about color, physiognomy and the perps own words. He obviously identified himself as being  "white" when he stated his purpose for the killings to a survivor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will believe it when he comes out and publicly states it. I remember "hands up don't shoot" farce.
Click to expand...

Like anybody cares what you believe.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I surprised? Another white guy that couldnt get laid by a white girl.
> 
> "You rape our women and you're taking over our country. And you have to go,"
> -Dylann Roof
> 
> 
> 
> Dylann Roof was black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If by Black you mean white. I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I mean black. He identified as black like Rachel dolezal. He found her an inspiration. Black and white don't exist. They are arbitrary social constructs. All that matters is what one feels they are on the inside
Click to expand...

Then I disagree. He obviously identified as white. I bet he wanted to be Black so he could attract more women but didnt have the makeup skills Racheal did.


----------



## JQPublic1

bucs90 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another black on black crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do like being a racist prick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Race doesn't exist. I fail to see how lumping people into an arbitrary group matters in a time like this. We should be mourning, not hating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot are. I hate that it takes such horror.
> 
> But im downtown now. You should see the unity and literally singing Christian hymns in the street...white and black joining arms....its a heartwarming scene.
> 
> The national media and Al Sharpton and white supremacists will swoop in and ruin it. But for now...its quite humbling to watch.
Click to expand...


Buc, I hope these are not the equivalent of crocodile tears you are shedding. If you are on the square, God bless you.


----------



## Steinlight

JQPublic1 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's a valid question. How do you know the shooter is white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the security cameras shows he might have been your son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Race is just a social construct. We all bleed red.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said anything about race? We are talking about color, physiognomy and the perps own words. He obviously identified himself as being  "white" when he stated his purpose for the killings to a survivor!
Click to expand...

I don't see how the pigment of his skin caused him to murder. That is pretty racist on your part. Your claim would conflict with his own Facebook post where he self identifies as black. Also some self identified blacks have lighter skin than self identified whites. That is an arbitrary categorization.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I surprised? Another white guy that couldnt get laid by a white girl.
> 
> "You rape our women and you're taking over our country. And you have to go,"
> -Dylann Roof
> 
> 
> 
> Dylann Roof was black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If by Black you mean white. I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I mean black. He identified as black like Rachel dolezal. He found her an inspiration. Black and white don't exist. They are arbitrary social constructs. All that matters is what one feels they are on the inside
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I disagree. He obviously identified as white. I bet he wanted to be Black so he could attract more women but didnt have the makeup skills Racheal did.
Click to expand...

You can't disagree with how he identifies himself. You aren't him and don't know how he feels.


----------



## Statistikhengst

paulitician said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a shred of common sense understood that the Obama/Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting incitement would lead to awful incidents like this one. There will be more. And i think Obama and the Democrats are actually good with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the medias have this blood on their hands too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And more blame shifted from the actual murderer.  You ROLLLLLLLL, Stephanie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Placing blame where it belongs. Obama and Democrats have created this ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate that leads to incidents like this. And the Communist/Progressive Press is complicit as well. They're the ones pushing the 24/7 incitement brainwashing. It is what it is.
Click to expand...


What a bunch of horseshit.

A person went into a church and MURDERED 9 people. He, the shooter, is responsible, not Obama, you utter fool.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I surprised? Another white guy that couldnt get laid by a white girl.
> 
> "You rape our women and you're taking over our country. And you have to go,"
> -Dylann Roof
> 
> 
> 
> Dylann Roof was black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If by Black you mean white. I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I mean black. He identified as black like Rachel dolezal. He found her an inspiration. Black and white don't exist. They are arbitrary social constructs. All that matters is what one feels they are on the inside
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I disagree. He obviously identified as white. I bet he wanted to be Black so he could attract more women but didnt have the makeup skills Racheal did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't disagree with how he identifies himself. You aren't him and don't know how he feels.
Click to expand...

I dont disagree with how he ID's himself. I disagree with you believing he was Black.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal media already calling it a "hate crime." Liberal's want it to be a "hate crime", they need it to be a "hate crime" so they can spin it politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so behind the times, you poor RW creature.
> 
> The POLICE CHIEF of Charleston, a white guy, called this a hate crime. So did the Mayor of Charleston, a white guy.
> 
> Now, back under your rock with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did the US Attorney General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a "hate crime." Only crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually there is a such thing as a hate crime. There is a reason you dont run anything or make any decisions. You dont even know what you are talking about.
Click to expand...

All crimes are hateful. There are no "like" crimes and they are all bad.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dylann Roof was black.
> 
> 
> 
> If by Black you mean white. I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I mean black. He identified as black like Rachel dolezal. He found her an inspiration. Black and white don't exist. They are arbitrary social constructs. All that matters is what one feels they are on the inside
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I disagree. He obviously identified as white. I bet he wanted to be Black so he could attract more women but didnt have the makeup skills Racheal did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't disagree with how he identifies himself. You aren't him and don't know how he feels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont disagree with how he ID's himself. I disagree with you believing he was Black.
Click to expand...

Take it up with him and mark Zuckerberg.  He said so on facebook.


----------



## JQPublic1

Bush92 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's a valid question. How do you know the shooter is white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the security cameras shows he might have been your son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Race is just a social construct. We all bleed red.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said anything about race? We are talking about color, physiognomy and the perps own words. He obviously identified himself as being  "white" when he stated his purpose for the killings to a survivor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will believe it when he comes out and publicly states it. I remember "hands up don't shoot" farce.
Click to expand...


Well, we don't really know that "hands up don't shoot" was really a farce for sure. But that has no bearing on this case at all. Are you implying that all Blacks lie; especially those who obviously are conservative church goers? How dare you!


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a shred of common sense understood that the Obama/Democrat 24/7 Race-Baiting incitement would lead to awful incidents like this one. There will be more. And i think Obama and the Democrats are actually good with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the medias have this blood on their hands too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And more blame shifted from the actual murderer.  You ROLLLLLLLL, Stephanie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Placing blame where it belongs. Obama and Democrats have created this ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate that leads to incidents like this. And the Communist/Progressive Press is complicit as well. They're the ones pushing the 24/7 incitement brainwashing. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  This racist walked into a church prayer meeting and murdered 9 people.  HE is responsible for what he did.  Whether or not there is any racism in the politics of Obama and the democrats, this 21 year old piece of shit is responsible for the killings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know he's a racist? and if it had been a church with white people would they still be a Racist. you people throw that word out anytime you feel like it. Is it for special effects or what?
Click to expand...


Well, let's see.
A young white guy with White Supremacist markings on his T-Shirt goes into a Black church and MURDERS 9 people in cold blood.

Stephanie, you have no heart, no soul and no feelings at all.

You would be an excellent borg.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If by Black you mean white. I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> No I mean black. He identified as black like Rachel dolezal. He found her an inspiration. Black and white don't exist. They are arbitrary social constructs. All that matters is what one feels they are on the inside
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I disagree. He obviously identified as white. I bet he wanted to be Black so he could attract more women but didnt have the makeup skills Racheal did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't disagree with how he identifies himself. You aren't him and don't know how he feels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont disagree with how he ID's himself. I disagree with you believing he was Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take it up with him and mark Zuckerberg.  He said so on facebook.
Click to expand...

He is in jail. How could he say so on facebook?


----------



## Bush92

Asclepias said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal media already calling it a "hate crime." Liberal's want it to be a "hate crime", they need it to be a "hate crime" so they can spin it politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so behind the times, you poor RW creature.
> 
> The POLICE CHIEF of Charleston, a white guy, called this a hate crime. So did the Mayor of Charleston, a white guy.
> 
> Now, back under your rock with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did the US Attorney General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a "hate crime." Only crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually there is a such thing as a hate crime. There is a reason you dont run anything or make any decisions. You dont even know what you are talking about.
Click to expand...

No there is not. It was a creation of the lunatic left and directed solely at White people. Holder even said that if a minority attacked a White person it could never be called a hate crime. You cannot make criminal laws that apply only to a portion of society based on race. But, this administration is so overtly racist that I can understand Holders actions.


----------



## bucs90

JQPublic1 said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another black on black crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do like being a racist prick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Race doesn't exist. I fail to see how lumping people into an arbitrary group matters in a time like this. We should be mourning, not hating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot are. I hate that it takes such horror.
> 
> But im downtown now. You should see the unity and literally singing Christian hymns in the street...white and black joining arms....its a heartwarming scene.
> 
> The national media and Al Sharpton and white supremacists will swoop in and ruin it. But for now...its quite humbling to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Buc, I hope these are not the equivalent of crocodile tears you are shedding. If you are on the square, God bless you.
Click to expand...


I am. Disclosure. ..I had business to do downtown already. Its done. So I stuck around just to be here. This is a special city. Anyone from here will agree. 

Its heartbreaking.  But also hopeful seeing downtown right now. I dont know how media is portraying it now bc im not near a TV. But people of all types are here mourning and trying to heal.


----------



## Bush92

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I surprised? Another white guy that couldnt get laid by a white girl.
> 
> "You rape our women and you're taking over our country. And you have to go,"
> -Dylann Roof
> 
> 
> 
> Dylann Roof was black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If by Black you mean white. I agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I mean black. He identified as black like Rachel dolezal. He found her an inspiration. Black and white don't exist. They are arbitrary social constructs. All that matters is what one feels they are on the inside
Click to expand...

Dumb.


----------



## Statistikhengst

jknowgood said:


> Well then the feral negros perfected it.



Thank you for showing your true disgusting racist self on a thread about a young white man who murdered 9 innocent black people.

If anyone here is feral, it is YOU, racist.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I mean black. He identified as black like Rachel dolezal. He found her an inspiration. Black and white don't exist. They are arbitrary social constructs. All that matters is what one feels they are on the inside
> 
> 
> 
> Then I disagree. He obviously identified as white. I bet he wanted to be Black so he could attract more women but didnt have the makeup skills Racheal did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't disagree with how he identifies himself. You aren't him and don't know how he feels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont disagree with how he ID's himself. I disagree with you believing he was Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take it up with him and mark Zuckerberg.  He said so on facebook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is in jail. How could he say so on facebook?
Click to expand...

he said it prior to the shooting. I posted his post earlier.


----------



## Asclepias

Bush92 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal media already calling it a "hate crime." Liberal's want it to be a "hate crime", they need it to be a "hate crime" so they can spin it politically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so behind the times, you poor RW creature.
> 
> The POLICE CHIEF of Charleston, a white guy, called this a hate crime. So did the Mayor of Charleston, a white guy.
> 
> Now, back under your rock with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did the US Attorney General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a "hate crime." Only crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually there is a such thing as a hate crime. There is a reason you dont run anything or make any decisions. You dont even know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No there is not. It was a creation of the lunatic left and directed solely at White people. Holder even said that if a minority attacked a White person it could never be called a hate crime. You cannot make criminal laws that apply only to a portion of society based on race. But, this administration is so overtly racist that I can understand Holders actions.
Click to expand...

Yes there is. If you dont believe me watch and see if this monkey isnt convicted of one.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nicky Hailey's comments were lovely.  She is an excellent leader.
> 
> I wish Obama would make a similar statement - one of healing and love.  It would be great if he would say that the way to honor the victims and support their families' healing process is NOT VIOLENCE.  Violence dishonors the memory of the murdered people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haley's statements are particularly vile as she represents someone elected by many of those ENCOURAGED to hold the same beliefs as the shooter.
> Smell what is being shoveled.
> I do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a nasty piece of work, aintcha?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep, but what do we expect from the left. Haley had NOTHING to do with this, but they found themselves another scapegoat LIKE USUAL
Click to expand...



And yet, you blame Obama for everything.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I disagree. He obviously identified as white. I bet he wanted to be Black so he could attract more women but didnt have the makeup skills Racheal did.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't disagree with how he identifies himself. You aren't him and don't know how he feels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont disagree with how he ID's himself. I disagree with you believing he was Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take it up with him and mark Zuckerberg.  He said so on facebook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is in jail. How could he say so on facebook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he said it prior to the shooting. I posted his post earlier.
Click to expand...

If you posted it then it wasnt credible. The only thing Black about him was his car.


----------



## Bush92

JQPublic1 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's a valid question. How do you know the shooter is white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the security cameras shows he might have been your son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Race is just a social construct. We all bleed red.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said anything about race? We are talking about color, physiognomy and the perps own words. He obviously identified himself as being  "white" when he stated his purpose for the killings to a survivor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will believe it when he comes out and publicly states it. I remember "hands up don't shoot" farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we don't really know that "hands up don't shoot" was really a farce for sure. But that has no bearing on this case at all. Are you implying that all Blacks lie; especially those who obviously are conservative church goers? How dare you!
Click to expand...

If your too stupid to figure out that "hand's up don't shoot" never happened then I suppose you believe O.J. was innocent? All I am saying is the track record of the liberal media is one of a rush to judgement and painting these incidents as purely racial motivated. Remember Andrew Zimmerman was a "White-Hispanic?" The guy was a nut job. Also, does the media report on Black on White crime in the same manner? Nope. I'm sick of the race card and how it's played in this country. Regardless of his motives he is a lunatic maniac.


----------



## Statistikhengst

boedicca said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama have a son there ?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama had a son, he might look like the shooter if he self-identifies as a black person.
Click to expand...


That was gross and disgusting, even for you. Did it ever occur to you that when you say stupid shit like that, that you make Righties look totally ridiculous.

Oh, forget it. You are totally ridiculous, anyway.


----------



## Bush92

Asclepias said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so behind the times, you poor RW creature.
> 
> The POLICE CHIEF of Charleston, a white guy, called this a hate crime. So did the Mayor of Charleston, a white guy.
> 
> Now, back under your rock with you.
> 
> 
> 
> So did the US Attorney General.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a "hate crime." Only crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually there is a such thing as a hate crime. There is a reason you dont run anything or make any decisions. You dont even know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No there is not. It was a creation of the lunatic left and directed solely at White people. Holder even said that if a minority attacked a White person it could never be called a hate crime. You cannot make criminal laws that apply only to a portion of society based on race. But, this administration is so overtly racist that I can understand Holders actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is. If you dont believe me watch and see if this monkey isnt convicted of one.
Click to expand...

He will be because the law is on the books and should not be. Just because a bunch of politicians pass a law political purposes does not mean the law is correct or fairly applied.


----------



## JQPublic1

Steinlight said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's a valid question. How do you know the shooter is white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the security cameras shows he might have been your son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Race is just a social construct. We all bleed red.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said anything about race? We are talking about color, physiognomy and the perps own words. He obviously identified himself as being  "white" when he stated his purpose for the killings to a survivor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see how the pigment of his skin caused him to murder. That is pretty racist on your part. Your claim would conflict with his own Facebook post where he self identifies as black. Also some self identified blacks have lighter skin than self identified whites. That is an arbitrary categorization.
Click to expand...


Oh no,chuckles. First of all, I don't believe in race. But this guy is definitely of European stock as shown not only by his lack of pigmentation but by his physiognomy as well. I haven't seen any reference to his face book page but if the  statement uttered during the shooting is correct, he certainly lost his questionable black identity then and there. He was white during the shooting!


----------



## Asclepias

Bush92 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did the US Attorney General.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a "hate crime." Only crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually there is a such thing as a hate crime. There is a reason you dont run anything or make any decisions. You dont even know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No there is not. It was a creation of the lunatic left and directed solely at White people. Holder even said that if a minority attacked a White person it could never be called a hate crime. You cannot make criminal laws that apply only to a portion of society based on race. But, this administration is so overtly racist that I can understand Holders actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes there is. If you dont believe me watch and see if this monkey isnt convicted of one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He will be because the law is on the books and should not be. Just because a bunch of politicians pass a law political purposes does not mean the law is correct or fairly applied.
Click to expand...

So your prove once again how incredibly dumb you are? Didnt you just say there is no such thing? What kind of moron are you?


----------



## Statistikhengst

BullKurtz said:


> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Twas your post, I merely held you to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Twas"?
Click to expand...


Yes, dumbfuck, that is an English word, a contraction of IT WAS.

Educate yourself, fake marine dumbfuck.


----------



## BullKurtz

Statistikhengst said:


> Yes, dumbfuck, that is an English word, a contraction of IT WAS.
> 
> Educate yourself, fake marine dumbfuck.



In Chaucer's day maybe, fake-german pervert.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't disagree with how he identifies himself. You aren't him and don't know how he feels.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont disagree with how he ID's himself. I disagree with you believing he was Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take it up with him and mark Zuckerberg.  He said so on facebook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is in jail. How could he say so on facebook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he said it prior to the shooting. I posted his post earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you posted it then it wasnt credible. The only thing Black about him was his car.
Click to expand...

It is credible. It was a screen shot of his facebook. You don't get to decide a person's race. They get to self identify themselves and you learn to deal with it.


----------



## NoNukes

westwall said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> They will be trying to paint the shooter as a liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives have tried to portray every shooter for the past ten years as a right wing teaper extremist.  So far, all the shooters have been progressives.  Eventually you'll get it right.  Law of averages and all.  However, in this case we don't know yet.  Odds are it is indeed some sick racist asshole who did the deed.  And yes, were one of the folks armed in the church the asshole wouldn't have killed as many.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far all what shooters have been progressives? All murderers? Kind of a broad brush there, especially for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every major shooting that has been reported was perpetrated by a progressive.  Gabby Giffords, the three muslim students killed over a parking spot, the movie theatre shooting, all of them perpetrated by violent extremists......who just happened to be progressives.  Hell, members of the Southern Poverty Law Center (a well known progressive group) have murdered more people in the last three years then the Klan has in the last 20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who has the law center killed? It is more a matter of crazy than politics, but there are plenty of right wing killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say the SPLC had killed anyone, I said their MEMBERS had.  Learn to read.  Craig Hicks (look him up) and Floyd Lee Corkins have murdered three people (that we know of ) and only a brave security guard prevented Corkins from murdering many, many people that the SPLC thinks is an extremist group.  They're not, but the SPLC refuses to fix the mistake in their data base that set good old Corkins off on his attempted murder spree.
Click to expand...

You are making no sense. If they have not killed anyone, then their members have not. Learn to write.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont disagree with how he ID's himself. I disagree with you believing he was Black.
> 
> 
> 
> Take it up with him and mark Zuckerberg.  He said so on facebook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is in jail. How could he say so on facebook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he said it prior to the shooting. I posted his post earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you posted it then it wasnt credible. The only thing Black about him was his car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is credible. It was a screen shot of his facebook. You don't get to decide a person's race. They get to self identify themselves and you learn to deal with it.
Click to expand...

Nothing you post is credible. Your post just reveals you are pretty stupid. He was in feral monkey mode. Of course he is white.


----------



## Marianne

mudwhistle said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like another troubled youth with a bad haircut needing medication for depression.......and not getting the help he needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere there is a counsellor or shrink saying "I was wondering when he was going to go off."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference is you can see the crazy in in Adam Lanza's eyes.  The look in Roofs eyes is lucid demon possessed pure evil.  As for shrinks, yeah they are afraid of labeling people, patient confidentially and law suits. We don't need gun control we need better mental health options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both of them are crazy-assed Crackers.
Click to expand...

Lanza is crazy in the true sense of the word. I'm not so sure about Roof.  If what I've heard is true he has shown clear thinking even though the thinking was evil.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Barry claimed any of the victims could have been a relative of his yet?  It never ceases to amaze me how he personalizes blacks crime victims but has no such empathy for white victims...where I come from (Detroit) that's racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with him POKING HIS NOSE into everything happening in our STATES for one. and two coming out and saying this ugly crap.
> 
> Is the reason we are now dealing with shootings, riots, looting's, cities being on fire, etc
> I've never seen anything like this from a President since I've been voting starting with Carter
> I don't know if we can take much more of him.
Click to expand...



Move to Russia, you will fit right in.


----------



## WinterBorn

Steinlight said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another black on black crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually surprised it took this long to throw her into the mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's a valid question. How do you know the shooter is white?
> 
> I feel bad for the victims of the shooting. Wrong place at the wrong time.
Click to expand...


How do we know the shooter is white???    WTH?   Have you not seen the pics?


----------



## Statistikhengst

ClosedCaption said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> By Monday the kid's .45 will become an "assault rifle with an 80 shot CLIP" and a new Brady bill will be brought before the House.  I wonder if it's occurred to the prog trash here that mounting violence by blacks against whites wouldn't result in something like this sooner or later?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In summary: Its not the white dudes fault its blacks fault he shot them up.
> 
> ..funny thing is that bigots never lay blame at their own feet..its always the victims fault.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awww, the word racist has already been thrown out there. and now here come's the bigot word
> do you people who evidently doesn't think your poop stinks like everyone , know anything else but to call people names? don't answer we already know.  when you have nothing it's what you do. pathetic is what it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Steph there are going to be a lot of words on a message board.  I just want you to be prepared and not totally taken a back
Click to expand...



Give her time. She is still learning to spell many of those words out.


----------



## Marianne

mudwhistle said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like another troubled youth with a bad haircut needing medication for depression.......and not getting the help he needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere there is a counsellor or shrink saying "I was wondering when he was going to go off."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference is you can see the crazy in in Adam Lanza's eyes.  The look in Roofs eyes is lucid demon possessed pure evil.  As for shrinks, yeah they are afraid of labeling people, patient confidentially and law suits. We don't need gun control we need better mental health options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....this guy looks crazy too.
> 
> Look at that fucked up haircut.
Click to expand...

He'e playing a character,it's not real life.


----------



## Steinlight

JQPublic1 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's a valid question. How do you know the shooter is white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the security cameras shows he might have been your son!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Race is just a social construct. We all bleed red.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said anything about race? We are talking about color, physiognomy and the perps own words. He obviously identified himself as being  "white" when he stated his purpose for the killings to a survivor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see how the pigment of his skin caused him to murder. That is pretty racist on your part. Your claim would conflict with his own Facebook post where he self identifies as black. Also some self identified blacks have lighter skin than self identified whites. That is an arbitrary categorization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no,chuckles. First of all, I don't believe in race. But this guy is definitely of European stock as shown not only by his lack of pigmentation but by his physiognomy as well. I haven't seen any reference to his face book page but if the  statement uttered during the shooting is correct, he certainly lost his questionable black identity then and there. He was white during the shooting!
Click to expand...

Lol, ok Adolf. Saying "racial" groups all have certain features. Do all jews have a large hook nose as well? 

Tell me, what facial feature caused him to murder? 

Self identification remains unless the person decides to change it in their mind. You don't lose it because of your actions. Otherwise, all self identified blacks who murder other self identified blacks would no longer be black. You don't get to steal their identity from them.


----------



## Asclepias

Statistikhengst said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has Barry claimed any of the victims could have been a relative of his yet?  It never ceases to amaze me how he personalizes blacks crime victims but has no such empathy for white victims...where I come from (Detroit) that's racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with him POKING HIS NOSE into everything happening in our STATES for one. and two coming out and saying this ugly crap.
> 
> Is the reason we are now dealing with shootings, riots, looting's, cities being on fire, etc
> I've never seen anything like this from a President since I've been voting starting with Carter
> I don't know if we can take much more of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Move to Russia, you will fit right in.
Click to expand...

Russian chicks are thick and look pretty good.. No she wouldnt.


----------



## Asclepias

WinterBorn said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another black on black crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually surprised it took this long to throw her into the mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's a valid question. How do you know the shooter is white?
> 
> I feel bad for the victims of the shooting. Wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do we know the shooter is white???    WTH?   Have you not seen the pics?
Click to expand...

He has but he was beat with a dummy reverse stick as a youth.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take it up with him and mark Zuckerberg.  He said so on facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> He is in jail. How could he say so on facebook?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he said it prior to the shooting. I posted his post earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you posted it then it wasnt credible. The only thing Black about him was his car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is credible. It was a screen shot of his facebook. You don't get to decide a person's race. They get to self identify themselves and you learn to deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you post is credible. Your post just reveals you are pretty stupid. He was in feral monkey mode. Of course he is white.
Click to expand...

There you go, reverting to racial slurs and making  uneducated claims about race. A category that has zero scientific validity, Bill Nye said so. You are the only ignorant one here who lacks credibility.


----------



## Statistikhengst

JQPublic1 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the world wide web. Provide a link showing the last time a black person shot up a church or elementary school full of women and children, or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're really a mouthy and stupid fuck, you know that scumbag?
> 
> Boko Haram attacks five churches in Northern Nigeria Christian News on Christian Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention you're really mouthy and stupid?
> 
> You are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another puke who does nothing BUT SPEW foul shit out their ass. how do we get so damn lucky
> they joined IN 2009. Must have been sitting at the dailykos all this time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I miss your expressions of condolence for  families of the victims, Stephanie ?
Click to expand...



No. She never expressed them. After all, it was only "black" people who were murdered in cold blood, what does Stephanie care about that? Why, for all we know, she may start calling the victims "feral" or something like that.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is in jail. How could he say so on facebook?
> 
> 
> 
> he said it prior to the shooting. I posted his post earlier.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you posted it then it wasnt credible. The only thing Black about him was his car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is credible. It was a screen shot of his facebook. You don't get to decide a person's race. They get to self identify themselves and you learn to deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you post is credible. Your post just reveals you are pretty stupid. He was in feral monkey mode. Of course he is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go, reverting to racial slurs and making  uneducated claims about race. A category that has zero scientific validity, Bill Nye said so. You are the only ignorant one here who lacks credibility.
Click to expand...

I didnt say anything about race. I said he was white.


----------



## Steinlight

WinterBorn said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another black on black crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually surprised it took this long to throw her into the mix.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well it's a valid question. How do you know the shooter is white?
> 
> I feel bad for the victims of the shooting. Wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do we know the shooter is white???    WTH?   Have you not seen the pics?
Click to expand...

I don't see race. It is a social construct.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> he said it prior to the shooting. I posted his post earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> If you posted it then it wasnt credible. The only thing Black about him was his car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is credible. It was a screen shot of his facebook. You don't get to decide a person's race. They get to self identify themselves and you learn to deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you post is credible. Your post just reveals you are pretty stupid. He was in feral monkey mode. Of course he is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go, reverting to racial slurs and making  uneducated claims about race. A category that has zero scientific validity, Bill Nye said so. You are the only ignorant one here who lacks credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about race. I said he was white.
Click to expand...

White what?


----------



## JQPublic1

Bush92 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the security cameras shows he might have been your son!
> 
> 
> 
> Race is just a social construct. We all bleed red.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said anything about race? We are talking about color, physiognomy and the perps own words. He obviously identified himself as being  "white" when he stated his purpose for the killings to a survivor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will believe it when he comes out and publicly states it. I remember "hands up don't shoot" farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we don't really know that "hands up don't shoot" was really a farce for sure. But that has no bearing on this case at all. Are you implying that all Blacks lie; especially those who obviously are conservative church goers? How dare you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your too stupid to figure out that "hand's up don't shoot" never happened then I suppose you believe O.J. was innocent? All I am saying is the track record of the liberal media is one of a rush to judgement and painting these incidents as purely racial motivated. Remember Andrew Zimmerman was a "White-Hispanic?" The guy was a nut job. Also, does the media report on Black on White crime in the same manner? Nope. I'm sick of the race card and how it's played in this country. Regardless of his motives he is a lunatic maniac.
Click to expand...


If you are stupid enough to accept everything the right tells you probably believe Casebolt was innocent. All I am saying is that that the word "liberal" is dispensed far too often by people who don't have a clue as to what it means. Some editorials in the media are liberal and others in the same media are more conservative.

Your attempt to compare this hateful  murderous incursion into a religious sanctuary with black thuggery is ludicrous.  Black thugs don't walk into white churches and kill people. At least not yet.. Neither have I heard of them blowing up  white churches or setting them on fire. Unfortunately, there is something uniquely "white" about that. White Christians would likely agree with me!


----------



## Statistikhengst

WinterBorn said:


> And the thread devolves into flames.



Well, fucked up Righties are on the thread. What did you expect?


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you posted it then it wasnt credible. The only thing Black about him was his car.
> 
> 
> 
> It is credible. It was a screen shot of his facebook. You don't get to decide a person's race. They get to self identify themselves and you learn to deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you post is credible. Your post just reveals you are pretty stupid. He was in feral monkey mode. Of course he is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go, reverting to racial slurs and making  uneducated claims about race. A category that has zero scientific validity, Bill Nye said so. You are the only ignorant one here who lacks credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about race. I said he was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White what?
Click to expand...

white monkey?


----------



## JQPublic1

Steinlight said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the security cameras shows he might have been your son!
> 
> 
> 
> Race is just a social construct. We all bleed red.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said anything about race? We are talking about color, physiognomy and the perps own words. He obviously identified himself as being  "white" when he stated his purpose for the killings to a survivor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see how the pigment of his skin caused him to murder. That is pretty racist on your part. Your claim would conflict with his own Facebook post where he self identifies as black. Also some self identified blacks have lighter skin than self identified whites. That is an arbitrary categorization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no,chuckles. First of all, I don't believe in race. But this guy is definitely of European stock as shown not only by his lack of pigmentation but by his physiognomy as well. I haven't seen any reference to his face book page but if the  statement uttered during the shooting is correct, he certainly lost his questionable black identity then and there. He was white during the shooting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, ok Adolf. Saying "racial" groups all have certain features. Do all jews have a large hook nose as well?
> 
> Tell me, what facial feature caused him to murder?
> 
> Self identification remains unless the person decides to change it in their mind. You don't lose it because of your actions. Otherwise, all self identified blacks who murder other self identified blacks would no longer be black. You don't get to steal their identity from them.
Click to expand...


You have yet to back up yuor assertion that he self identified as black... How about starting with that first...proof puleeze!


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the thread devolves into flames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *trolls will take it down there*
Click to expand...



Oh, Stephanie, you are SO RIGHT about that one...


----------



## JQPublic1

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> he said it prior to the shooting. I posted his post earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> If you posted it then it wasnt credible. The only thing Black about him was his car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is credible. It was a screen shot of his facebook. You don't get to decide a person's race. They get to self identify themselves and you learn to deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you post is credible. Your post just reveals you are pretty stupid. He was in feral monkey mode. Of course he is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go, reverting to racial slurs and making  uneducated claims about race. A category that has zero scientific validity, Bill Nye said so. You are the only ignorant one here who lacks credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about race. I said he was white.
Click to expand...


And you were really being nice. You could have said Pink and brought  mass "ignore" button retribution upon yourself!


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is credible. It was a screen shot of his facebook. You don't get to decide a person's race. They get to self identify themselves and you learn to deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you post is credible. Your post just reveals you are pretty stupid. He was in feral monkey mode. Of course he is white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There you go, reverting to racial slurs and making  uneducated claims about race. A category that has zero scientific validity, Bill Nye said so. You are the only ignorant one here who lacks credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about race. I said he was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> white monkey?
Click to expand...

More racial slurs, just exposing your ignorance here.
He is a homo sapien. And he is of peach skin. White is like the color of paper. His skin is not the color of paper. I think the proper pigmentation designation would be light peach.


----------



## Darkwind

TheOldSchool said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
Click to expand...

Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.


----------



## bodecea

Statistikhengst said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the world wide web. Provide a link showing the last time a black person shot up a church or elementary school full of women and children, or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're really a mouthy and stupid fuck, you know that scumbag?
> 
> Boko Haram attacks five churches in Northern Nigeria Christian News on Christian Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention you're really mouthy and stupid?
> 
> You are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another puke who does nothing BUT SPEW foul shit out their ass. how do we get so damn lucky
> they joined IN 2009. Must have been sitting at the dailykos all this time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I miss your expressions of condolence for  families of the victims, Stephanie ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. She never expressed them. After all, it was only "black" people who were murdered in cold blood, what does Stephanie care about that? Why, for all we know, she may start calling the victims "feral" or something like that.
Click to expand...

She's clutching her pearls right now over the President's speech.


----------



## Statistikhengst

BullKurtz said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, dumbfuck, that is an English word, a contraction of IT WAS.
> 
> Educate yourself, fake marine dumbfuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Chaucer's day maybe, fake-german pervert.
Click to expand...



No, dumbfuck, the formulation is still used today.

Intelligent people know this.


----------



## Steinlight

JQPublic1 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race is just a social construct. We all bleed red.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about race? We are talking about color, physiognomy and the perps own words. He obviously identified himself as being  "white" when he stated his purpose for the killings to a survivor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't see how the pigment of his skin caused him to murder. That is pretty racist on your part. Your claim would conflict with his own Facebook post where he self identifies as black. Also some self identified blacks have lighter skin than self identified whites. That is an arbitrary categorization.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no,chuckles. First of all, I don't believe in race. But this guy is definitely of European stock as shown not only by his lack of pigmentation but by his physiognomy as well. I haven't seen any reference to his face book page but if the  statement uttered during the shooting is correct, he certainly lost his questionable black identity then and there. He was white during the shooting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, ok Adolf. Saying "racial" groups all have certain features. Do all jews have a large hook nose as well?
> 
> Tell me, what facial feature caused him to murder?
> 
> Self identification remains unless the person decides to change it in their mind. You don't lose it because of your actions. Otherwise, all self identified blacks who murder other self identified blacks would no longer be black. You don't get to steal their identity from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have yet to back up yuor assertion that he self identified as black... How about starting with that first...proof puleeze!
Click to expand...

I did. I posted it a couple pages back. But since racist bigots like you cant use the search function . I will post it again.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing you post is credible. Your post just reveals you are pretty stupid. He was in feral monkey mode. Of course he is white.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, reverting to racial slurs and making  uneducated claims about race. A category that has zero scientific validity, Bill Nye said so. You are the only ignorant one here who lacks credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didnt say anything about race. I said he was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> white monkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More racial slurs, just exposing your ignorance here.
> He is a homo sapien. And he is of peach skin. White is like the color of paper. His skin is not the color of paper. I think the proper pigmentation who be light peach.
Click to expand...

Hes a monkey like you. Homo Sapiens are humans. No he is white just like Black people are called Black even though they range from light tan to blue Black. White identifies his culture not his bleached out pinkish skin tone.


----------



## JQPublic1

bodecea said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the world wide web. Provide a link showing the last time a black person shot up a church or elementary school full of women and children, or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're really a mouthy and stupid fuck, you know that scumbag?
> 
> Boko Haram attacks five churches in Northern Nigeria Christian News on Christian Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention you're really mouthy and stupid?
> 
> You are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another puke who does nothing BUT SPEW foul shit out their ass. how do we get so damn lucky
> they joined IN 2009. Must have been sitting at the dailykos all this time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I miss your expressions of condolence for  families of the victims, Stephanie ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. She never expressed them. After all, it was only "black" people who were murdered in cold blood, what does Stephanie care about that? Why, for all we know, she may start calling the victims "feral" or something like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's clutching her pearls right now over the President's speech.
Click to expand...


Her pearls or THE PEARL?  I think she  is in love with Obama..a secret crush!


----------



## Bush92

JQPublic1 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race is just a social construct. We all bleed red.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about race? We are talking about color, physiognomy and the perps own words. He obviously identified himself as being  "white" when he stated his purpose for the killings to a survivor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will believe it when he comes out and publicly states it. I remember "hands up don't shoot" farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we don't really know that "hands up don't shoot" was really a farce for sure. But that has no bearing on this case at all. Are you implying that all Blacks lie; especially those who obviously are conservative church goers? How dare you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your too stupid to figure out that "hand's up don't shoot" never happened then I suppose you believe O.J. was innocent? All I am saying is the track record of the liberal media is one of a rush to judgement and painting these incidents as purely racial motivated. Remember Andrew Zimmerman was a "White-Hispanic?" The guy was a nut job. Also, does the media report on Black on White crime in the same manner? Nope. I'm sick of the race card and how it's played in this country. Regardless of his motives he is a lunatic maniac.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are stupid enough to accept everything the right tells you probably believe Casebolt was innocent. All I am saying is that that the word "liberal" is dispensed far too often by people who don't have a clue as to what it means. Some editorials in the media are liberal and others in the same media are more conservative.
> 
> Your attempt to compare this hateful  murderous incursion into a religious sanctuary with black thuggery is ludicrous.  Black thugs don't walk into white churches and kill people. At least not yet.. Neither have I heard of them blowing up  white churches or setting them on fire. Unfortunately, there is something uniquely "white" about that. White Christians would likely agree with me!
Click to expand...

I know what "liberal" means and I also know that "progressivism" died out in the 1920's so we have no "progressives" in the United States. I never equated this too "black thuggery" but was simply pointing out the weakness of your comments.


----------



## Asclepias

Darkwind said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
Click to expand...

Yes it was.


----------



## Bush92

JQPublic1 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Race is just a social construct. We all bleed red.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about race? We are talking about color, physiognomy and the perps own words. He obviously identified himself as being  "white" when he stated his purpose for the killings to a survivor!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will believe it when he comes out and publicly states it. I remember "hands up don't shoot" farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we don't really know that "hands up don't shoot" was really a farce for sure. But that has no bearing on this case at all. Are you implying that all Blacks lie; especially those who obviously are conservative church goers? How dare you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your too stupid to figure out that "hand's up don't shoot" never happened then I suppose you believe O.J. was innocent? All I am saying is the track record of the liberal media is one of a rush to judgement and painting these incidents as purely racial motivated. Remember Andrew Zimmerman was a "White-Hispanic?" The guy was a nut job. Also, does the media report on Black on White crime in the same manner? Nope. I'm sick of the race card and how it's played in this country. Regardless of his motives he is a lunatic maniac.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are stupid enough to accept everything the right tells you probably believe Casebolt was innocent. All I am saying is that that the word "liberal" is dispensed far too often by people who don't have a clue as to what it means. Some editorials in the media are liberal and others in the same media are more conservative.
> 
> Your attempt to compare this hateful  murderous incursion into a religious sanctuary with black thuggery is ludicrous.  Black thugs don't walk into white churches and kill people. At least not yet.. Neither have I heard of them blowing up  white churches or setting them on fire. Unfortunately, there is something uniquely "white" about that. White Christians would likely agree with me!
Click to expand...

I do not identify as "right" or "left." I think "racism" is dispensed far too often in the media. Do not confuse "realism" with "racism."


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, reverting to racial slurs and making  uneducated claims about race. A category that has zero scientific validity, Bill Nye said so. You are the only ignorant one here who lacks credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt say anything about race. I said he was white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> white monkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More racial slurs, just exposing your ignorance here.
> He is a homo sapien. And he is of peach skin. White is like the color of paper. His skin is not the color of paper. I think the proper pigmentation who be light peach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hes a monkey like you. Homo Sapiens are humans. No he is white just like Black people are called Black even though they range from light tan to blue Black. White identifies his culture not his bleached out pinkish skin tone.
Click to expand...

As rachel dolezal said, race is is culture, and he identifies as black. There is no such thing as biologically black or white.


----------



## JQPublic1

Darkwind said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
Click to expand...


Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!


----------



## hunarcy

JQPublic1 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!
Click to expand...


Well, why not get back to the topic that this guy, whatever race he is (white), did this horrible thing has been captured and is waving extradition.


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt say anything about race. I said he was white.
> 
> 
> 
> White what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> white monkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More racial slurs, just exposing your ignorance here.
> He is a homo sapien. And he is of peach skin. White is like the color of paper. His skin is not the color of paper. I think the proper pigmentation who be light peach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hes a monkey like you. Homo Sapiens are humans. No he is white just like Black people are called Black even though they range from light tan to blue Black. White identifies his culture not his bleached out pinkish skin tone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As rachel dolezal said, race is is culture, and he identifies as black. There is no such thing as biologically black or white.
Click to expand...

The entire human race is biologically Black. This guy is a monkey. Notice like a monkey he was cowardly and attacked people that wouldnt be able to harm him?  That was pure cave ape instinct.


----------



## Darkwind

JQPublic1 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!
Click to expand...

No they did not.  His parents produced the guy who committed the crime.

Whites make up a majority of the population, but commit fewer gun crimes than the 13% of blacks.  However, it does not make ALL blacks guilty, only those the liberals have given up on.

Please wipe the South Carolina blood from your shoes before making prejudicial remarks.


----------



## LastProphet

Like in almost ALL psy-ops staged with actors the role playing culprit immediately after steps on stage.
*Charleston church shooting hoax and arson attack damages Israel miracle church: parallel scripts*
Hours later the South Carolina governor is already stating that actor playing "Dylann Roof" alias  Macaulay Culkin "is in custody where he'll stay for the rest of his life", a joke about the fact that he's scripted to be "sentenced to death", same as fake Boston bombings and joker Tsarnaev.
Actor playing culprit in Israel soon to be "caught" and identified as "jewish extremist".

*Notes*
An overnight arson attack damaged a revered shrine in northern Israel where Christians believe Jesus performed a miracle, and police briefly detained 16 young Jewish settlers over the incident 
Arson attack damages Israel miracle church - Yahoo News

*Actor playing "Dylann Roof" is Macaulay Culkin.* ´- Illuminati telling it in plain sight:
 Demonic Macaulay Culkin Is The Latest Bad Twitter Joke After The Charleston Shooting

*BASICS*
Netanyahu is a fake jew, a nazi agent part of the agenda "Destruction of Israel" 
Hoaxes of End Times - exposed since 1998 Israel v Hamas fake war becomes a grotesque milestone after Egypt ruled by patriotic government

Almost all "news" now are psy-ops setting the stage for the BIG BANG
Big Bang is NOW - from annihilation of pensions and savings to race war

Why the resurrection of Osama Bin Laden, the scripted culprit for "missing Malaysia Boeing 777", ...
Illuminati parallel and reversed scripts Missing Malaysia Black box is a remake of 9 11 Shanlksville

... was postponed again and again since Easter Sunday 2014:
Global Genocide Illuminati agenda Mandatory vaccination alias vassassination postponed FIVE times - WHY


----------



## hjmick

LastProphet said:


> Like in almost ALL psy-ops staged with actors the role playing culprit immediately after steps on stage.
> *Charleston church shooting hoax and arson attack damages Israel miracle church: parallel scripts*
> Hours later the South Carolina governor is already stating that actor playing "Dylann Roof" alias  Macaulay Culkin "is in custody where he'll stay for the rest of his life", a joke about the fact that he's scripted to be "sentenced to death", same as fake Boston bombings and joker Tsarnaev.
> Actor playing culprit in Israel soon to be "caught" and identified as "jewish extremist".
> 
> *Notes*
> An overnight arson attack damaged a revered shrine in northern Israel where Christians believe Jesus performed a miracle, and police briefly detained 16 young Jewish settlers over the incident
> Arson attack damages Israel miracle church - Yahoo News
> 
> *Actor playing "Dylann Roof" is Macaulay Culkin.* ´- Illuminati telling it in plain sight:
> Demonic Macaulay Culkin Is The Latest Bad Twitter Joke After The Charleston Shooting
> 
> *BASICS*
> Netanyahu is a fake jew, a nazi agent part of the agenda "Destruction of Israel"
> Hoaxes of End Times - exposed since 1998 Israel v Hamas fake war becomes a grotesque milestone after Egypt ruled by patriotic government
> 
> Almost all "news" now are psy-ops setting the stage for the BIG BANG
> Big Bang is NOW - from annihilation of pensions and savings to race war
> 
> Why the resurrection of Osama Bin Laden, the scripted culprit for "missing Malaysia Boeing 777", ...
> Illuminati parallel and reversed scripts Missing Malaysia Black box is a remake of 9 11 Shanlksville
> 
> ... was postponed again and again since Easter Sunday 2014:
> Global Genocide Illuminati agenda Mandatory vaccination alias vassassination postponed FIVE times - WHY




What the fuck is this gibberish?


----------



## Asclepias

hjmick said:


> LastProphet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like in almost ALL psy-ops staged with actors the role playing culprit immediately after steps on stage.
> *Charleston church shooting hoax and arson attack damages Israel miracle church: parallel scripts*
> Hours later the South Carolina governor is already stating that actor playing "Dylann Roof" alias  Macaulay Culkin "is in custody where he'll stay for the rest of his life", a joke about the fact that he's scripted to be "sentenced to death", same as fake Boston bombings and joker Tsarnaev.
> Actor playing culprit in Israel soon to be "caught" and identified as "jewish extremist".
> 
> *Notes*
> An overnight arson attack damaged a revered shrine in northern Israel where Christians believe Jesus performed a miracle, and police briefly detained 16 young Jewish settlers over the incident
> Arson attack damages Israel miracle church - Yahoo News
> 
> *Actor playing "Dylann Roof" is Macaulay Culkin.* ´- Illuminati telling it in plain sight:
> Demonic Macaulay Culkin Is The Latest Bad Twitter Joke After The Charleston Shooting
> 
> *BASICS*
> Netanyahu is a fake jew, a nazi agent part of the agenda "Destruction of Israel"
> Hoaxes of End Times - exposed since 1998 Israel v Hamas fake war becomes a grotesque milestone after Egypt ruled by patriotic government
> 
> Almost all "news" now are psy-ops setting the stage for the BIG BANG
> Big Bang is NOW - from annihilation of pensions and savings to race war
> 
> Why the resurrection of Osama Bin Laden, the scripted culprit for "missing Malaysia Boeing 777", ...
> Illuminati parallel and reversed scripts Missing Malaysia Black box is a remake of 9 11 Shanlksville
> 
> ... was postponed again and again since Easter Sunday 2014:
> Global Genocide Illuminati agenda Mandatory vaccination alias vassassination postponed FIVE times - WHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck is this gibberish?
Click to expand...

He meant to post that in the conspiracy thread.


----------



## JQPublic1

Bush92 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said anything about race? We are talking about color, physiognomy and the perps own words. He obviously identified himself as being  "white" when he stated his purpose for the killings to a survivor!
> 
> 
> 
> I will believe it when he comes out and publicly states it. I remember "hands up don't shoot" farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we don't really know that "hands up don't shoot" was really a farce for sure. But that has no bearing on this case at all. Are you implying that all Blacks lie; especially those who obviously are conservative church goers? How dare you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your too stupid to figure out that "hand's up don't shoot" never happened then I suppose you believe O.J. was innocent? All I am saying is the track record of the liberal media is one of a rush to judgement and painting these incidents as purely racial motivated. Remember Andrew Zimmerman was a "White-Hispanic?" The guy was a nut job. Also, does the media report on Black on White crime in the same manner? Nope. I'm sick of the race card and how it's played in this country. Regardless of his motives he is a lunatic maniac.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are stupid enough to accept everything the right tells you probably believe Casebolt was innocent. All I am saying is that that the word "liberal" is dispensed far too often by people who don't have a clue as to what it means. Some editorials in the media are liberal and others in the same media are more conservative.
> 
> Your attempt to compare this hateful  murderous incursion into a religious sanctuary with black thuggery is ludicrous.  Black thugs don't walk into white churches and kill people. At least not yet.. Neither have I heard of them blowing up  white churches or setting them on fire. Unfortunately, there is something uniquely "white" about that. White Christians would likely agree with me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not identify as "right" or "left." I think "racism" is dispensed far too often in the media. Do not confuse "realism" with "racism."
Click to expand...


Racism exists because people believe in race and tend to congregate around people who look like themselves.  In America, slavery had a huge impact on social roles assigned to people based on skin color and physiognomy. Some, not all, so-called  "white people" felt that freed slaves, mexicans, asians and anyone who didn't look like them were taking something away from white people if  they started to assimilate. The news media can and often does manipulate public opinion depending on which political faction  is most against black progress at  the time or who pays the most.


----------



## hjmick

Asclepias said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LastProphet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like in almost ALL psy-ops staged with actors the role playing culprit immediately after steps on stage.
> *Charleston church shooting hoax and arson attack damages Israel miracle church: parallel scripts*
> Hours later the South Carolina governor is already stating that actor playing "Dylann Roof" alias  Macaulay Culkin "is in custody where he'll stay for the rest of his life", a joke about the fact that he's scripted to be "sentenced to death", same as fake Boston bombings and joker Tsarnaev.
> Actor playing culprit in Israel soon to be "caught" and identified as "jewish extremist".
> 
> *Notes*
> An overnight arson attack damaged a revered shrine in northern Israel where Christians believe Jesus performed a miracle, and police briefly detained 16 young Jewish settlers over the incident
> Arson attack damages Israel miracle church - Yahoo News
> 
> *Actor playing "Dylann Roof" is Macaulay Culkin.* ´- Illuminati telling it in plain sight:
> Demonic Macaulay Culkin Is The Latest Bad Twitter Joke After The Charleston Shooting
> 
> *BASICS*
> Netanyahu is a fake jew, a nazi agent part of the agenda "Destruction of Israel"
> Hoaxes of End Times - exposed since 1998 Israel v Hamas fake war becomes a grotesque milestone after Egypt ruled by patriotic government
> 
> Almost all "news" now are psy-ops setting the stage for the BIG BANG
> Big Bang is NOW - from annihilation of pensions and savings to race war
> 
> Why the resurrection of Osama Bin Laden, the scripted culprit for "missing Malaysia Boeing 777", ...
> Illuminati parallel and reversed scripts Missing Malaysia Black box is a remake of 9 11 Shanlksville
> 
> ... was postponed again and again since Easter Sunday 2014:
> Global Genocide Illuminati agenda Mandatory vaccination alias vassassination postponed FIVE times - WHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck is this gibberish?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He meant to post that in the conspiracy thread.
Click to expand...


He missed.


----------



## bodecea

hjmick said:


> LastProphet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like in almost ALL psy-ops staged with actors the role playing culprit immediately after steps on stage.
> *Charleston church shooting hoax and arson attack damages Israel miracle church: parallel scripts*
> Hours later the South Carolina governor is already stating that actor playing "Dylann Roof" alias  Macaulay Culkin "is in custody where he'll stay for the rest of his life", a joke about the fact that he's scripted to be "sentenced to death", same as fake Boston bombings and joker Tsarnaev.
> Actor playing culprit in Israel soon to be "caught" and identified as "jewish extremist".
> 
> *Notes*
> An overnight arson attack damaged a revered shrine in northern Israel where Christians believe Jesus performed a miracle, and police briefly detained 16 young Jewish settlers over the incident
> Arson attack damages Israel miracle church - Yahoo News
> 
> *Actor playing "Dylann Roof" is Macaulay Culkin.* ´- Illuminati telling it in plain sight:
> Demonic Macaulay Culkin Is The Latest Bad Twitter Joke After The Charleston Shooting
> 
> *BASICS*
> Netanyahu is a fake jew, a nazi agent part of the agenda "Destruction of Israel"
> Hoaxes of End Times - exposed since 1998 Israel v Hamas fake war becomes a grotesque milestone after Egypt ruled by patriotic government
> 
> Almost all "news" now are psy-ops setting the stage for the BIG BANG
> Big Bang is NOW - from annihilation of pensions and savings to race war
> 
> Why the resurrection of Osama Bin Laden, the scripted culprit for "missing Malaysia Boeing 777", ...
> Illuminati parallel and reversed scripts Missing Malaysia Black box is a remake of 9 11 Shanlksville
> 
> ... was postponed again and again since Easter Sunday 2014:
> Global Genocide Illuminati agenda Mandatory vaccination alias vassassination postponed FIVE times - WHY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck is this gibberish?
Click to expand...

Infowars


----------



## Asclepias

Darkwind said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they did not.  His parents produced the guy who committed the crime.
> 
> Whites make up a majority of the population, but commit fewer gun crimes than the 13% of blacks.  However, it does not make ALL blacks guilty, only those the liberals have given up on.
> 
> Please wipe the Northern Carolina blood from your shoes before making prejudicial remarks.
Click to expand...

No the white community did. His reason for committing the murders smack of white privilege. The white culture taught him this. Whites dont have a shred of credibility when they claim Blacks have a culture problem but when a white boy does something he gets the lone wolf treatment. I know I wont allow that.


----------



## guno

Roof’s Facebook profile photo, which was changed on May 21, features him in a wooded scene wearing a jacket with multiple patches, one of which appears to be the flag of Apartheid-era South Africa.

On Wednesday night, officials were already calling the shooting a hate crime and one church member described hearing that the shooter had used racially charged language during the attack: “He just said 'I have to do it. You rape our women and you're taking over our country. And you have to go,'" said Sylvia Johnson—the cousin of one of the reported victims, South Carolina state senator and Rev. Clementa Pinckney—recounting a description of one of the survivors.

Aside from the photo, there isn't much on the public portion of Roof’s Facebook page. His apparent MySpace page is even more cryptic, featuring just a photo of a dog and a Sunkist can and the following song from the Christian metal band A Thousand Times Repent.


----------



## BullKurtz

Statistikhengst said:


> No, dumbfuck, the formulation is still used today.
> 
> Intelligent people know this.



Archaic words and hiding in Naziville...like two peas in a pod eh?


----------



## ninja007

this threads hilarious- the libs who want to find reasons WHY the evil muslims flew planes into the wtc and killed over 3,000 now don't care why this kid killed EIGHT people.

Secondly, looks like the chickens have come home to roost. Whites have been killed and raped by blacks for decades.


----------



## hunarcy

Asclepias said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> 
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they did not.  His parents produced the guy who committed the crime.
> 
> Whites make up a majority of the population, but commit fewer gun crimes than the 13% of blacks.  However, it does not make ALL blacks guilty, only those the liberals have given up on.
> 
> Please wipe the Northern Carolina blood from your shoes before making prejudicial remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the white community did. His reason for committing the murders smack of white privilege. The white culture taught him this. Whites dont have a shred of credibility when they claim Blacks have a culture problem but when a white boy does something he gets the lone wolf treatment. I know I wont allow that.
Click to expand...


I'm predicting it's going to come out that his medication (prescribed and self prescribed) was the cause, not his culture.


----------



## Steinlight

Asclepias said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> White what?
> 
> 
> 
> white monkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More racial slurs, just exposing your ignorance here.
> He is a homo sapien. And he is of peach skin. White is like the color of paper. His skin is not the color of paper. I think the proper pigmentation who be light peach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hes a monkey like you. Homo Sapiens are humans. No he is white just like Black people are called Black even though they range from light tan to blue Black. White identifies his culture not his bleached out pinkish skin tone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As rachel dolezal said, race is is culture, and he identifies as black. There is no such thing as biologically black or white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire human race is biologically Black. This guy is a monkey. Notice like a monkey he was cowardly and attacked people that wouldnt be able to harm him?  That was pure cave ape instinct.
Click to expand...

There are no biological races. He was a human being, not a biologically black monkey. His black self identification had nothing to do with the murders. Race doesn't matter here. Focus on the families of lost ones rather than trying to demonize others.


----------



## ninja007

if black people dont start to stfu, stop killing and stealing and using the system expect many more of these shootings. book it. White people can only take so much and no- as a Christian i would never condone killing of anyone- red black or yellow, period.


----------



## BullKurtz

Have the Charleston thugs started looting and shooting at white cops yet?


----------



## westwall

NoNukes said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives have tried to portray every shooter for the past ten years as a right wing teaper extremist.  So far, all the shooters have been progressives.  Eventually you'll get it right.  Law of averages and all.  However, in this case we don't know yet.  Odds are it is indeed some sick racist asshole who did the deed.  And yes, were one of the folks armed in the church the asshole wouldn't have killed as many.
> 
> 
> 
> So far all what shooters have been progressives? All murderers? Kind of a broad brush there, especially for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every major shooting that has been reported was perpetrated by a progressive.  Gabby Giffords, the three muslim students killed over a parking spot, the movie theatre shooting, all of them perpetrated by violent extremists......who just happened to be progressives.  Hell, members of the Southern Poverty Law Center (a well known progressive group) have murdered more people in the last three years then the Klan has in the last 20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who has the law center killed? It is more a matter of crazy than politics, but there are plenty of right wing killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say the SPLC had killed anyone, I said their MEMBERS had.  Learn to read.  Craig Hicks (look him up) and Floyd Lee Corkins have murdered three people (that we know of ) and only a brave security guard prevented Corkins from murdering many, many people that the SPLC thinks is an extremist group.  They're not, but the SPLC refuses to fix the mistake in their data base that set good old Corkins off on his attempted murder spree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making no sense. If they have not killed anyone, then their members have not. Learn to write.
Click to expand...








I have.  Members of the SPLC have murdered more people in the last three years than the Klan has in the past 20 years.  That's a fact.  Deal with it.


----------



## ninja007

2008, the offending rate for blacks (24.7 offenders per 100,000) was seven times higher than the rate for whites (3.4 offenders per 100,000), according to the latest figures from the Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS).


----------



## ninja007

you dont hear a fucking PEEP about black on white crime from the libs.


----------



## Political Junky

westwall said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far all what shooters have been progressives? All murderers? Kind of a broad brush there, especially for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every major shooting that has been reported was perpetrated by a progressive.  Gabby Giffords, the three muslim students killed over a parking spot, the movie theatre shooting, all of them perpetrated by violent extremists......who just happened to be progressives.  Hell, members of the Southern Poverty Law Center (a well known progressive group) have murdered more people in the last three years then the Klan has in the last 20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who has the law center killed? It is more a matter of crazy than politics, but there are plenty of right wing killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say the SPLC had killed anyone, I said their MEMBERS had.  Learn to read.  Craig Hicks (look him up) and Floyd Lee Corkins have murdered three people (that we know of ) and only a brave security guard prevented Corkins from murdering many, many people that the SPLC thinks is an extremist group.  They're not, but the SPLC refuses to fix the mistake in their data base that set good old Corkins off on his attempted murder spree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making no sense. If they have not killed anyone, then their members have not. Learn to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Members of the SPLC have murdered more people in the last three years than the Klan has in the past 20 years.  That's a fact.  Deal with it.
Click to expand...

Bullshit -


----------



## JQPublic1

Steinlight said:


> I did. I posted it a couple pages back. But since racist bigots like you cant use the search function . I will post it again.



Dumbass, I asked for the face-book posting of Roof, not that of some woman passing for black. That is old news. Are you really that dense?


----------



## Steinlight

JQPublic1 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did. I posted it a couple pages back. But since racist bigots like you cant use the search function . I will post it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass, I asked for the face-book posting of Roof, not that of some woman passing for black. That is old news. Are you really that dense?
Click to expand...

Figures you can't read you racist idiot. He said he was a black man in the post.


----------



## Steinlight

ninja007 said:


> 2008, the offending rate for blacks (24.7 offenders per 100,000) was seven times higher than the rate for whites (3.4 offenders per 100,000), according to the latest figures from the Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS).


I don't see why race matters there.


----------



## ninja007

Steinlight said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2008, the offending rate for blacks (24.7 offenders per 100,000) was seven times higher than the rate for whites (3.4 offenders per 100,000), according to the latest figures from the Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why race matters there.
Click to expand...


white on black crime 3.4
black on white 24.7.

race matter because blacks carry out their racist crimes on whites 7 times more. Blacks thus are seven times more racist and likely to kill a white person.


----------



## JQPublic1

hunarcy said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, why not get back to the topic that this guy, whatever race he is (white), did this horrible thing has been captured and is waving extradition.
Click to expand...


Why not let what I said sink in a bit before you move on.


----------



## Steinlight

ninja007 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2008, the offending rate for blacks (24.7 offenders per 100,000) was seven times higher than the rate for whites (3.4 offenders per 100,000), according to the latest figures from the Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why race matters there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white on black crime 3.4
> black on white 24.7.
> 
> race matter because blacks carry out their racist crimes on whites 7 times more. Blacks thus are seven times more racist and likely to kill a white person.
Click to expand...

Race doesn't exist. Bill Nye said so.


----------



## JQPublic1

ninja007 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2008, the offending rate for blacks (24.7 offenders per 100,000) was seven times higher than the rate for whites (3.4 offenders per 100,000), according to the latest figures from the Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why race matters there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white on black crime 3.4
> black on white 24.7.
> 
> race matter because blacks carry out their racist crimes on whites 7 times more.Blacks thus are seven times more racist and likely to kill a white person.
Click to expand...




You don't understand statistics son, Blacks are NOT 7 times more likely to kill a white person according to your own statistics. Here is an IQ test for you: Tell me why that isn't so!


----------



## westwall

Political Junky said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every major shooting that has been reported was perpetrated by a progressive.  Gabby Giffords, the three muslim students killed over a parking spot, the movie theatre shooting, all of them perpetrated by violent extremists......who just happened to be progressives.  Hell, members of the Southern Poverty Law Center (a well known progressive group) have murdered more people in the last three years then the Klan has in the last 20.
> 
> 
> 
> Who has the law center killed? It is more a matter of crazy than politics, but there are plenty of right wing killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say the SPLC had killed anyone, I said their MEMBERS had.  Learn to read.  Craig Hicks (look him up) and Floyd Lee Corkins have murdered three people (that we know of ) and only a brave security guard prevented Corkins from murdering many, many people that the SPLC thinks is an extremist group.  They're not, but the SPLC refuses to fix the mistake in their data base that set good old Corkins off on his attempted murder spree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making no sense. If they have not killed anyone, then their members have not. Learn to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Members of the SPLC have murdered more people in the last three years than the Klan has in the past 20 years.  That's a fact.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit -
Click to expand...







Yes, your lack of facts is indeed BS.


----------



## Darkwind

JQPublic1 said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2008, the offending rate for blacks (24.7 offenders per 100,000) was seven times higher than the rate for whites (3.4 offenders per 100,000), according to the latest figures from the Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why race matters there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white on black crime 3.4
> black on white 24.7.
> 
> race matter because blacks carry out their racist crimes on whites 7 times more.Blacks thus are seven times more racist and likely to kill a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand statistics son, Blacks are NOT 7 times more likely to kill a white person according to your own statistics. Here is an IQ test for you: Tell me why that isn't so!
Click to expand...

Here is a reading comprehension test for you.


He said, 



> race matter because blacks carry out their racist crimes on whites 7 times more


No where did he say blacks were more likely than whites.  24.7 divided by 3.4 shows that that blacks commit crimes against whites 7.26 times more than whites commit against blacks.

There is no "more likely" in his post at all.  You added that in your head.


----------



## ninja007

can we find ONE SINGLE thread in the history of this board where a BLACK LIB poster started a thread on black ON WHITE CRIME? I'll wait.


----------



## Steinlight

JQPublic1 said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2008, the offending rate for blacks (24.7 offenders per 100,000) was seven times higher than the rate for whites (3.4 offenders per 100,000), according to the latest figures from the Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why race matters there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white on black crime 3.4
> black on white 24.7.
> 
> race matter because blacks carry out their racist crimes on whites 7 times more.Blacks thus are seven times more racist and likely to kill a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand statistics son, Blacks are NOT 7 times more likely to kill a white person according to your own statistics. Here is an IQ test for you: Tell me why that isn't so!
Click to expand...

A black person is 7x more likely to kill a white person than a white a black person. But race doesn't exist so this discrepancy doesn't matter.


----------



## tigerred59

So I was wrong, white guy didn't kill himself and he has just two names....what a surprise to me folks.


----------



## Steinlight

tigerred59 said:


> So I was wrong, white guy didn't kill himself and he has just two names....what a surprise to me folks.


What white guy?


----------



## tigerred59

ninja007 said:


> can we find ONE SINGLE thread in the history of this board where a BLACK LIB poster started a thread on black ON WHITE CRIME? I'll wait.



*Tell you what, I'll post for you if you can find this......a black person murders a white person and the local authorities just sits around and wait for the n*** to turn himself in......THE REASON YOU KNOW THAT THE PERSON IS BLACK YOU MORON......IS BECAUSE THEY GET CAUGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..EVEN IF ITS INNOCENT, SOME N***** IS DRAGGED IN AND BOOKED!!*


----------



## Asclepias

hunarcy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they did not.  His parents produced the guy who committed the crime.
> 
> Whites make up a majority of the population, but commit fewer gun crimes than the 13% of blacks.  However, it does not make ALL blacks guilty, only those the liberals have given up on.
> 
> Please wipe the Northern Carolina blood from your shoes before making prejudicial remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the white community did. His reason for committing the murders smack of white privilege. The white culture taught him this. Whites dont have a shred of credibility when they claim Blacks have a culture problem but when a white boy does something he gets the lone wolf treatment. I know I wont allow that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm predicting it's going to come out that his medication (prescribed and self prescribed) was the cause, not his culture.
Click to expand...

Thats part of white culture. Drugs and plenty of them....self prescribed or not.


----------



## tigerred59

Steinlight said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I was wrong, white guy didn't kill himself and he has just two names....what a surprise to me folks.
> 
> 
> 
> What white guy?
Click to expand...


The white guy that killed the church people, wake up and pay attention


----------



## Asclepias

Steinlight said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I was wrong, white guy didn't kill himself and he has just two names....what a surprise to me folks.
> 
> 
> 
> What white guy?
Click to expand...

She meant monkey.


----------



## tigerred59

jknowgood said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do we have from this tragedy so far?
> 
> We can't blame it on race
> We can't blame it on guns
> 
> Just move along people....nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> We blame it on:
> 
> 1. The shooter
> 2. Those on *both* ends of the spectrum who are fomenting hatred and division
> 
> If we're honest.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Both f***kin ends? Are you insane.....why would a church be preaching white hatred? GTFOOH fool!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never heard of reverend Wright's church? You're messiah went there over twenty years.
Click to expand...


I was wondering when Obama would show up here....congrats, fool


----------



## tigerred59

*Typical white rational bs being commented on this topic....so what if 9 where killed, blacks kill each other every day......and we wonder why black men love them some white people, they find the good in everybody, especially white murderes.......*


----------



## Steinlight

tigerred59 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I was wrong, white guy didn't kill himself and he has just two names....what a surprise to me folks.
> 
> 
> 
> What white guy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The white guy that killed the church people, wake up and pay attention
Click to expand...

He self identifies as a black man. Wake up and stop othering those in the transracial community


----------



## tigerred59

Darkwind said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they did not.  His parents produced the guy who committed the crime.
> 
> Whites make up a majority of the population, but commit fewer gun crimes than the 13% of blacks.  However, it does not make ALL blacks guilty, only those the liberals have given up on.
> 
> Please wipe the South Carolina blood from your shoes before making prejudicial remarks.
Click to expand...


*Let me get this straight, the comment was made in text to place blame on a community of whites that surrounded his environment and now its the parents fault and not the community? However, if this thug was black, not only would the parents be dismissed and never mentioned, its blamed on every person of color that lives and breathes in this country, what a double standard!!!*


----------



## Steinlight

JQPublic1 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did. I posted it a couple pages back. But since racist bigots like you cant use the search function . I will post it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass, I asked for the face-book posting of Roof, not that of some woman passing for black. That is old news. Are you really that dense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Figures you can't read you racist idiot. He said he was a black man in the post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can read , you racist punk, I read you loud and clear: did you add those words yourself to dylan' Roof's picture? I wouldn't put it pass your punk ass. ANother thing, fatso, why didn't the following poster mention that Roof had claimed to  self identify as black? But even if he did it evidently was  a ruse to draw attention from his real motives or just a joke shared by those who knew him.
Click to expand...

Just like Caitlyn Jenner repressed her female identity for years, Dylann did the same with his black identity


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Wow! The bottom feeding trolls are out tonight. What low lifes! Trolling this thread the way they are is shameless.
SMDH.

Perfect example straight above me here.


----------



## tigerred59

I always knew, as much as black men think white men is cool with yaw snatching up they white women, behind closed doors, they be some hating mf's......LOLOLOLOLOLOL.....and ww know this, that's why they'll flaunt a ni**** in yo face in a heart beat. LOLOLOLOLO


----------



## Darkwind

tigerred59 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> 
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they did not.  His parents produced the guy who committed the crime.
> 
> Whites make up a majority of the population, but commit fewer gun crimes than the 13% of blacks.  However, it does not make ALL blacks guilty, only those the liberals have given up on.
> 
> Please wipe the South Carolina blood from your shoes before making prejudicial remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Let me get this straight, the comment was made in text to place blame on a community of whites that surrounded his environment and now its the parents fault and not the community? However, if this thug was black, not only would the parents be dismissed and never mentioned, its blamed on every person of color that lives and breathes in this country, what a double standard!!!*
Click to expand...

No, that is what you would chose to hear.

I have never blamed ALL of the black community for the actions of its thugs.  I WILL blame the parents for either raising a pathetic human being, or for failing to notify the proper agencies that their son was derranged and a danger to himself or to the community.

BTW....you should tuck a little more straw in the legs.  Makes your strawman look lazy be not exercising his whole body.


----------



## hjmick

I spent a portion of my day talking with and consoling a friend/co-worker whose aunt was killed by Roof last night.



You people are an embarrassment.


----------



## JQPublic1

Darkwind said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2008, the offending rate for blacks (24.7 offenders per 100,000) was seven times higher than the rate for whites (3.4 offenders per 100,000), according to the latest figures from the Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why race matters there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white on black crime 3.4
> black on white 24.7.
> 
> race matter because blacks carry out their racist crimes on whites 7 times more.Blacks thus are seven times more racist and likely to kill a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand statistics son, Blacks are NOT 7 times more likely to kill a white person according to your own statistics. Here is an IQ test for you: Tell me why that isn't so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here is a reading comprehension test for you.
> 
> 
> He said,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> race matter because blacks carry out their racist crimes on whites 7 times more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No where did he say blacks were more likely than whites.  24.7 divided by 3.4 shows that that blacks commit crimes against whites 7.26 times more than whites commit against blacks.
> 
> There is no "more likely" in his post at all.  You added that in your head.
Click to expand...


THE PART YOU OVERLOOKED: " Blacks thus are *seven times more racist and likely to kill a white person.*
His statistics don't back that up! Looks like he  is  ignorantly confusing black on white homicides with overall black on white crime. I didn't make him write that BS and I am not going to allow you to dodge it!


----------



## tigerred59

*Over 12 Mass shootings since Obama's become president, and all but one is that of white people who can not for the sake of advancement of time, get over the fact that times for this nation are changing and there is nothing and I mean nothing they or anyone can do about it. This nation in a few more decades will be dominated by brown people, either accept the inevitable or leave the country.*


----------



## Indofred

Statistikhengst said:


> Oh, I've not seen many people claim he is from the right. But he is very likely a nasty racist. Racism doesn't know one specific ideology.



Are you serious?


----------



## Statistikhengst

ninja007 said:


> you dont hear a fucking PEEP about black on white crime from the libs.





Ahhh, more Tu Quoque...


----------



## tigerred59

hboats said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do we have from this tragedy so far?
> 
> We can't blame it on race
> We can't blame it on guns
> 
> Just move along people....nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying this idiot Roof wasn't a racist.  By all accounts he looks like it.
> 
> But, I am saying blame the person behind the gun and the person behind the racism.  Not every person who owns a gun, or every white person.  Or is that just using too much logic for some people?
> 
> Rick (hboats)
Click to expand...


So what you're saying, judge the person by the actions and contents of its character...what a novel idea...if only black people who encounter white people can have those same attributes attached to them.....because right away, we're considered shop lifters, thugs, welfare queens and trash when dealing with white people until the Wayne Brady in some us emerge.


----------



## JQPublic1

Steinlight said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2008, the offending rate for blacks (24.7 offenders per 100,000) was seven times higher than the rate for whites (3.4 offenders per 100,000), according to the latest figures from the Bureau of Justice Statistics (BJS).
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why race matters there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> white on black crime 3.4
> black on white 24.7.
> 
> race matter because blacks carry out their racist crimes on whites 7 times more.Blacks thus are seven times more racist and likely to kill a white person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand statistics son, Blacks are NOT 7 times more likely to kill a white person according to your own statistics. Here is an IQ test for you: Tell me why that isn't so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A black person is 7x more likely to kill a white person than a white a black person. But race doesn't exist so this discrepancy doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


Aw STFU stupid, the social construct of race exists and is sanctioned by the state. That doesn't mean I have to accept it. I do have to use it to communicate with  the fools who  believe race exists...that  is just an unfortunate reality. Your satire is wearing thin, move on and troll somewhere else. racist pig!


----------



## Statistikhengst

I am thinking that this thread may easily make it to 2,000 postings.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Michael Ian Black *✔* @michaelianblack 
Charleston: white dude 
Aurora, CO: white dude 
Boston: white dudes 
Newtown : white dude 

Time to start racially profiling white dudes.

 8:02 AM - 18 Jun 2015


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I've not seen many people claim he is from the right. But he is very likely a nasty racist. Racism doesn't know one specific ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?
Click to expand...


He is clearly a white supremacist  just as jihadist pigs who shoot up various places
are  meccaist dog supremacists.     ----Six of one and half dozen of the other.      What does  "right vs left"  have to do with the filth?         So far no one in any of the forums have managed to DEFINE  ---"right vs left"


----------



## tigerred59

*(sigh).......thus far the president of the United States has had to deal with over a dozen such tragedies, because mentally ill whites are on the loose and because of this, he's now being blamed??? So help me, why bm find white people so attractive is beyond rational thinking*


----------



## tigerred59

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Michael Ian Black *✔* @michaelianblack
> Charleston: white dude
> Aurora, CO: white dude
> Boston: white dudes
> Newtown : white dude
> 
> Time to start racially profiling white dudes.
> 
> 8:02 AM - 18 Jun 2015



*Amen....I personally am more afraid of white loner white boys under the age of 25 than of any muslim or thug running the streets.*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Haley said, “While we do not yet know all of the details, we do know that we’ll never understand what motivates anyone to enter one of our places of worship and take the life of another.”.*..Nicky why do you allow the Scum bag Confederate flag of traitors to fly in your Capital...its a flag of racial hatred..*


----------



## Statistikhengst

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Michael Ian Black *✔* @michaelianblack
> Charleston: white dude
> Aurora, CO: white dude
> Boston: white dudes
> Newtown : white dude
> 
> Time to start racially profiling white dudes.
> 
> 8:02 AM - 18 Jun 2015




Arizona: Jared Loughner - white dude.


----------



## Iceweasel

tigerred59 said:


> *Over 12 Mass shootings since Obama's become president, and all but one is that of white people who can not for the sake of advancement of time, get over the fact that times for this nation are changing and there is nothing and I mean nothing they or anyone can do about it. This nation in a few more decades will be dominated by brown people, either accept the inevitable or leave the country.*


Wrong. They were brought up in liberal households and threw the ultimate temper tantrum like the spoiled brats that they are/were. It isn't a black/brown/white/yellow/purple issue, it's the steady corruption of leftists. Guns were around since day one, libtards weren't.


----------



## JQPublic1

Steinlight said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did. I posted it a couple pages back. But since racist bigots like you cant use the search function . I will post it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass, I asked for the face-book posting of Roof, not that of some woman passing for black. That is old news. Are you really that dense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Figures you can't read you racist idiot. He said he was a black man in the post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can read , you racist punk, I read you loud and clear: did you add those words yourself to dylan' Roof's picture? I wouldn't put it pass your punk ass. ANother thing, fatso, why didn't the following poster mention that Roof had claimed to  self identify as black? But even if he did it evidently was  a ruse to draw attention from his real motives or just a joke shared by those who knew him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like Caitlyn Jenner repressed her female identity for years, Dylann did the same with his black identity
Click to expand...

No mention of that here:


----------



## LogikAndReazon

A flags too blame !    Lol


----------



## JoeB131

Iceweasel said:


> Wrong. They were brought up in liberal households and threw the ultimate temper tantrum like the spoiled brats that they are/were. It isn't a black/brown/white/yellow/purple issue, it's the steady corruption of leftists. Guns were around since day one, libtards weren't.



Uh, guns were never as prolific as they are now...


----------



## hunarcy

Asclepias said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they did not.  His parents produced the guy who committed the crime.
> 
> Whites make up a majority of the population, but commit fewer gun crimes than the 13% of blacks.  However, it does not make ALL blacks guilty, only those the liberals have given up on.
> 
> Please wipe the Northern Carolina blood from your shoes before making prejudicial remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the white community did. His reason for committing the murders smack of white privilege. The white culture taught him this. Whites dont have a shred of credibility when they claim Blacks have a culture problem but when a white boy does something he gets the lone wolf treatment. I know I wont allow that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm predicting it's going to come out that his medication (prescribed and self prescribed) was the cause, not his culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats part of white culture. Drugs and plenty of them....self prescribed or not.
Click to expand...


It might be part of the American culture, but it's not limited to only whites in this nation.

I've been hoping your views on race have grown.  I'm disappointed to see that you're still stuck in the same loop.


----------



## mudwhistle

Marianne said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like another troubled youth with a bad haircut needing medication for depression.......and not getting the help he needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere there is a counsellor or shrink saying "I was wondering when he was going to go off."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference is you can see the crazy in in Adam Lanza's eyes.  The look in Roofs eyes is lucid demon possessed pure evil.  As for shrinks, yeah they are afraid of labeling people, patient confidentially and law suits. We don't need gun control we need better mental health options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both of them are crazy-assed Crackers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lanza is crazy in the true sense of the word. I'm not so sure about Roof.  If what I've heard is true he has shown clear thinking even though the thinking was evil.
Click to expand...

Perhaps......but he's still disturbed. 
There's a lot of these people on the streets. 
Given the right conditions......they crack.


----------



## mudwhistle

Marianne said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like another troubled youth with a bad haircut needing medication for depression.......and not getting the help he needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere there is a counsellor or shrink saying "I was wondering when he was going to go off."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference is you can see the crazy in in Adam Lanza's eyes.  The look in Roofs eyes is lucid demon possessed pure evil.  As for shrinks, yeah they are afraid of labeling people, patient confidentially and law suits. We don't need gun control we need better mental health options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....this guy looks crazy too.
> 
> Look at that fucked up haircut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'e playing a character,it's not real life.
Click to expand...

Jim Carrey is nuts.


----------



## JQPublic1

Darkwind said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they did not.  His parents produced the guy who committed the crime.
> 
> Whites make up a majority of the population, but commit fewer gun crimes than the 13% of blacks.  However, it does not make ALL blacks guilty, only those the liberals have given up on.
> 
> Please wipe the South Carolina blood from your shoes before making prejudicial remarks.
Click to expand...


Wait a minute. His enculturation is a lot more complex than that. His parents might have played some part but an environment that nurtures racism is likely more to blame. That process is possible only because the dominant  white culture allows it to be. Go to any message board, proceed to their race relations forum and behold the  overwhelming number of racist and bigoted rants that go on and on. Are White parents to blame or is that a sort of idiopathic racialist collectivism that provokes violence against innocent Blacks.

I think it is the latter mostly as well as some input from "parental guidance."

OTOH when you delve off into a proportional disparity about whites committing fewer gun crimes than blacks, I wonder if you are just repeating something you read or heard on Fauxx Noise. What does that 13% stat  really have to do with reality when those blacks making up  11% of the US  population do not commit crimes. Yet, it is universally accepted that 13%, 9total black population), not the real 2%(black criminal elements) of the population are committing the most crime.

If that strategy can work in your favor then the sins of Roof can be used in mine to lay blame at the feet of the entire white community! But I know better... your community doesn't know better in the case f blaming the entire community of blacks for what 2% of the US population does.


----------



## tigerred59

*Now they trying to say this thug was mentally ill because he sat for an hour before murdering these people. Oh and his fucked up parents, who's son was always in trouble, buy this moron a gun for his birthday and yaw want to hate on black parents for raising thugs?*


----------



## Steinlight

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Michael Ian Black *✔* @michaelianblack
> Charleston: white dude
> Aurora, CO: white dude
> Boston: white dudes
> Newtown : white dude
> 
> Time to start racially profiling white dudes.
> 
> 8:02 AM - 18 Jun 2015


If anything, the rarity of white murderers statistically to the population proves the opposite. These guys stand out so much since such instances are rare and popularized by the media with an anti-white agenda


----------



## ScienceRocks

May the innocent victims of this monster rest in peace.

On the otherhand, the leftist morons can go to hell.


----------



## Steinlight

JQPublic1 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did. I posted it a couple pages back. But since racist bigots like you cant use the search function . I will post it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass, I asked for the face-book posting of Roof, not that of some woman passing for black. That is old news. Are you really that dense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Figures you can't read you racist idiot. He said he was a black man in the post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can read , you racist punk, I read you loud and clear: did you add those words yourself to dylan' Roof's picture? I wouldn't put it pass your punk ass. ANother thing, fatso, why didn't the following poster mention that Roof had claimed to  self identify as black? But even if he did it evidently was  a ruse to draw attention from his real motives or just a joke shared by those who knew him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like Caitlyn Jenner repressed her female identity for years, Dylann did the same with his black identity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No mention of that here:
Click to expand...

Well your source, "Guno", obviously didn't get the full scoop. And do basic investigative reporting, like go to his facebook.


----------



## Freewill

guno said:


> Pastor's cousin, quoting survivors to WIS, says shooter told victims: "You rape our women and you're taking over our country. And you have to go."
> 
> Sure sounds like the righties on this board



You ought to be banned for such an outright insensitive fuking lie.


----------



## ninja007

Hate Crimes You Don t Hear About Violence Against Whites


----------



## ScienceRocks

How hard is to for you liberal morons to understand that 13% of the population commits 50% of all murders??? When you look at this from a per capita method that is nearly 5 times the white rate. This is like debating the fucking skeptics of global warming that don't have a data set of their own but make shit up! It is really funny as the shoe is on the other foot on this debate.

New York blacks commit about 80% of the murders
Chicago about the same

Every single one of the top 20 has large black populations.

I seriously doubt ignoring the issue is helping blacks lives matter very much at all. Go ahead ignore stats but you have nothing without them.


----------



## Roadrunner

ClosedCaption said:


> BullKurtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> The same place you served...on the battlefield of your mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so I imagined Vietnam.....imagine that....and where did you serve, Haight Ashbury?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I served you your ass in that last comment
Click to expand...

Your obsession with BK's ass is disturbing.


----------



## Roadrunner

tigerred59 said:


> *Now they trying to say this thug was mentally ill because he sat for an hour before murdering these people. Oh and his fucked up parents, who's son was always in trouble, buy this moron a gun for his birthday and yaw want to hate on black parents for raising thugs?*


This guy should be criminally prosecuted if he knowingly gave a gun to a mentally defective drug using son.

He should also be civilly sued for every cent he has or will ever have.


----------



## Lakhota

*Fox Twists Itself In Knots To Avoid Tying Shooting To Racism

Fox News is pure evil.*


----------



## Roadrunner

tigerred59 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Ian Black *✔* @michaelianblack
> Charleston: white dude
> Aurora, CO: white dude
> Boston: white dudes
> Newtown : white dude
> 
> Time to start racially profiling white dudes.
> 
> 8:02 AM - 18 Jun 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amen....I personally am more afraid of white loner white boys under the age of 25 than of any muslim or thug running the streets.*
Click to expand...

I fear the under 25 rodeo whore in a 450 horsepower dually twittering and tweeting down the road more than anything.


----------



## mike55

> It has been tampered with, probably via photoshop. For those that don’t know what they’re looking at, it’s an Error Level Analysis. It highlights areas where the jpeg compression differs. The flags on Roof’s jacket have a faint glow around them, indicating that they may have been added after the photo was taken, i.e. it’s a photoshop. There is always something off about these mass shootings.
> 
> I wouldn’t be surprised if this was yet another orchestrated plan to ban guns or incite some race war.



*That picture is from his facebook account uploaded on may 21*






The Opportunity For A Globo-Equalist Ruling Class False Flag Chateau Heartiste


----------



## ninja007

Asclepias said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they did not.  His parents produced the guy who committed the crime.
> 
> Whites make up a majority of the population, but commit fewer gun crimes than the 13% of blacks.  However, it does not make ALL blacks guilty, only those the liberals have given up on.
> 
> Please wipe the Northern Carolina blood from your shoes before making prejudicial remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the white community did. His reason for committing the murders smack of white privilege. The white culture taught him this. Whites dont have a shred of credibility when they claim Blacks have a culture problem but when a white boy does something he gets the lone wolf treatment. I know I wont allow that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm predicting it's going to come out that his medication (prescribed and self prescribed) was the cause, not his culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats part of white culture. Drugs and plenty of them....self prescribed or not.
Click to expand...



haha, drugs white culture. 99% of black youth try em, sell em, steal em.


----------



## ninja007

tigerred59 said:


> *Now they trying to say this thug was mentally ill because he sat for an hour before murdering these people. Oh and his fucked up parents, who's son was always in trouble, buy this moron a gun for his birthday and yaw want to hate on *black parents* for raising thugs?*



black parentS? Now thats funny- you meant black mom- the "father" is out gangbanging and fucking 50 other sluts.


----------



## mike55

So who has photo-shopped this picture and added it to facebook a month ago?  

Something stinks here, and it aint his hair cut.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Someone's probably already asked this, but how on earth was this guy able to reload his gun five times ?

I haven't heard yet, but was it a semi-auto and he had a bunch of clips ready to go ?


----------



## Lakhota

*Another homegrown white terrorist*

Another Facebook photo being widely circulated shows Roof wearing a jacket with an apartheid-era flag of South Africa, and another of Rhodesia, which was previously a white-ruled country before it became Zimbabwe, NPR reports.

A childhood friend with whom Roof had recently become reacquainted said Roof started railing about the Trayvon Martin case in recent weeks, complaining about black people "taking over the world" and about the need for someone to do something about it for the sake of "the white race."

More: Dylann Roof Was Planning Charleston Shooting For Six Months Roommate Says

This little white terrorist puke killed because he hated blacks - not because of their religion.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Lakhota said:


> *Another homegrown white terrorist*
> 
> Another Facebook photo being widely circulated shows Roof wearing a jacket with an apartheid-era flag of South Africa, and another of Rhodesia, which was previously a white-ruled country before it became Zimbabwe, NPR reports.
> 
> A childhood friend with whom Roof had recently become reacquainted said Roof started railing about the Trayvon Martin case in recent weeks, complaining about black people "taking over the world" and about the need for someone to do something about it for the sake of "the white race."
> 
> More: Dylann Roof Was Planning Charleston Shooting For Six Months Roommate Says
> 
> This little white terrorist puke killed because he hated blacks - not because of their religion.



Did you just get here  ?


----------



## rightwinger

hboats said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what do we have from this tragedy so far?
> 
> We can't blame it on race
> We can't blame it on guns
> 
> Just move along people....nothing to see here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying this idiot Roof wasn't a racist.  By all accounts he looks like it.
> 
> But, I am saying blame the person behind the gun and the person behind the racism.  Not every person who owns a gun, or every white person.  Or is that just using too much logic for some people?
> 
> Rick (hboats)
Click to expand...

Hell yes....we will blame the person

Meanwhile, we will do NOTHING to make sure that people just like him is impeded in their quest for the proper weapon


----------



## airplanemechanic

It took 6 months of planning to walk into a church full of unarmed people and start shooting? Then he's not only a terrorist, he's a moron.


----------



## rightwinger

It is remarkable that the state of South Carolina is flying the Confederate Flag as they mourn the massacre of innocent black churchgoers


----------



## airplanemechanic

One has nothing to do with the other, that's why.

The US flag flew over slavery in this country for 86 years, the confederate flag for only 4. 

Which is more racist?


----------



## rightwinger

airplanemechanic said:


> One has nothing to do with the other, that's why.



The rebel flag is a symbol of the subjugation of blacks

To fly that flag while you pretend to be outraged over the racist killings of innocent blacks is offensive


----------



## airplanemechanic

No it's not. It's a symbol of the 13 original colonies. The north had slaves just like the south. The flag didn't exist until the beginning of the war. If it would represent racism and slavery, it would have that as part of the flag. Instead, it represents the 13 original colonies refusal to join the union. Thus the civil war. People like you are prime examples of why I hate the liberal school system. They indoctrinate, not educate. 

The US flag flew over a country full of slaves for 86 years, the confederate flag for only 4. Do the math.


----------



## Lakhota

This is reportedly where the little racist white terrorist puke lived.







Cynthia Roldan on Twitter A man inside DylannRoof s home declined to speak adding we should get off his property before he called deputies. http t.co oolwWHdelc


----------



## airplanemechanic

I'm curious, did you guys post pics of the house of the guy that shot up that army base? That muslim convert? Just curious.


----------



## JQPublic1

rightwinger said:


> It is remarkable that the state of South Carolina is flying the Confederate Flag as they mourn the massacre of innocent black churchgoers



You know what they are if they don't lower that confederate flag to half mast? They are Bahs-turds if they don't


----------



## rightwinger

JQPublic1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is remarkable that the state of South Carolina is flying the Confederate Flag as they mourn the massacre of innocent black churchgoers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what they are if they don't lower that confederate flag to half mast? They are Bahs-turds if they don't
Click to expand...


That flag will fly high and proud

To remind blacks of their proper place


----------



## Bush92

Steinlight said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt say anything about race. I said he was white.
> 
> 
> 
> White what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> white monkey?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More racial slurs, just exposing your ignorance here.
> He is a homo sapien. And he is of peach skin. White is like the color of paper. His skin is not the color of paper. I think the proper pigmentation who be light peach.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hes a monkey like you. Homo Sapiens are humans. No he is white just like Black people are called Black even though they range from light tan to blue Black. White identifies his culture not his bleached out pinkish skin tone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As rachel dolezal said, race is is culture, and he identifies as black. There is no such thing as biologically black or white.
Click to expand...

Your 100% WRONG.


----------



## hjmick

Jesus...

The flag can not be taken down without a 2/3 vote of the state senate. It has no pulley and thus can not be lowered to half mast. It is padlocked to the pole. It flies not over the state house, they took it down from there in 2000, but at a Confederate memorial on the state house grounds. Is it distasteful? Perhaps. I'm not fond of it, in my opinion it belongs in a museum. But they didn't ask me.


I'll tell you this though, I've not heard any of the locals fretting over a flag flying an hour+ up the road... seems they've got bigger things on their minds.


----------



## Lakhota

*
South Carolina State Legislator Blames Church Massacre on Fox News*

Rutherford appeared on "The Lead" with Jake Tapper Thursday afternoon and blamed the shooting on the fact that South Carolina flies the confederate flag by its state house, does not have a hate crimes law, and of course the "coded language" broadcast on Fox News.

Amen!  I heard him live on Jake Tapper and I totally agree!


----------



## airplanemechanic

But from the photo of that guys house, I doubt cable is available out there, so he wasn't watching FNC.

Got anything else to blame it on, other than the actual guy who pulled the trigger? Maybe his lawnmower? The flowers in his yard? His cat? Yes it was his fuckng cat. That's what did it.


----------



## sealybobo

Matthew said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> 
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where are all the white leaders? Rush Limbaugh? Sean Hannity? David Duke? Why haven't they condemned this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do any of them show up screaming racism when a black on white crime occurs? If so, you'd have a point, as it stands............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fail to see how you can justify the leaders in the white community failing to address the violence present in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eventhrough it is bad,,,It is 1/5th that of the black community per capita. Certainly, we should address it and work to make it even lower.
> 
> Of course, at the same time you won't say shit about black violence.
Click to expand...




blackhawk said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be an above average number of stupid post on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd never say that on a thread where a black person committed a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The race of the suspect does not make the comments here any less stupid.
Click to expand...

I think we should investigate how this person grew up and who made him into the races that he was if it turns out his friends and his family are racist maybe they should be held accountable at least in civil court


----------



## Bush92

JQPublic1 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will believe it when he comes out and publicly states it. I remember "hands up don't shoot" farce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we don't really know that "hands up don't shoot" was really a farce for sure. But that has no bearing on this case at all. Are you implying that all Blacks lie; especially those who obviously are conservative church goers? How dare you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your too stupid to figure out that "hand's up don't shoot" never happened then I suppose you believe O.J. was innocent? All I am saying is the track record of the liberal media is one of a rush to judgement and painting these incidents as purely racial motivated. Remember Andrew Zimmerman was a "White-Hispanic?" The guy was a nut job. Also, does the media report on Black on White crime in the same manner? Nope. I'm sick of the race card and how it's played in this country. Regardless of his motives he is a lunatic maniac.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are stupid enough to accept everything the right tells you probably believe Casebolt was innocent. All I am saying is that that the word "liberal" is dispensed far too often by people who don't have a clue as to what it means. Some editorials in the media are liberal and others in the same media are more conservative.
> 
> Your attempt to compare this hateful  murderous incursion into a religious sanctuary with black thuggery is ludicrous.  Black thugs don't walk into white churches and kill people. At least not yet.. Neither have I heard of them blowing up  white churches or setting them on fire. Unfortunately, there is something uniquely "white" about that. White Christians would likely agree with me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not identify as "right" or "left." I think "racism" is dispensed far too often in the media. Do not confuse "realism" with "racism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism exists because people believe in race and tend to congregate around people who look like themselves.  In America, slavery had a huge impact on social roles assigned to people based on skin color and physiognomy. Some, not all, so-called  "white people" felt that freed slaves, mexicans, asians and anyone who didn't look like them were taking something away from white people if  they started to assimilate. The news media can and often does manipulate public opinion depending on which political faction  is most against black progress at  the time or who pays the most.
Click to expand...

They were building a nation and did not feel that anyone was "taking" something from them.They were too busy expanding westward and holding their own against nature and disease. Look at the history of freed Blacks in America. Right to vote and own property. The Whites that came from Europe were the peasant downtrodden class and came to the New World for freedom. Because of what was going on with the African slave trade by both Europeans and Arab Muslims they viewed Africans as an inferior people. Just the truth of the matter when it comes to history.


----------



## sealybobo

did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable


----------



## Bush92

sealybobo said:


> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable


You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?


----------



## JQPublic1

hjmick said:


> Jesus...
> 
> The flag can not be taken down without a 2/3 vote of the state senate. It has no pulley and thus can not be lowered to half mast. It is padlocked to the pole. It flies not over the state house, they took it down from there in 2000, but at a Confederate memorial on the state house grounds. Is it distasteful? Perhaps. I'm not fond of it, in my opinion it belongs in a museum. But they didn't ask me.
> 
> 
> I'll tell you this though, I've not heard any of the locals fretting over a flag flying an hour+ up the road... seems they've got bigger things on their minds.



So what do they do when the US flag is lowered to half mast? Does the state flag fly above it?


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## DigitalDrifter

Lakhota said:


> *South Carolina State Legislator Blames Church Massacre on Fox News*
> 
> Rutherford appeared on "The Lead" with Jake Tapper Thursday afternoon and blamed the shooting on the fact that South Carolina flies the confederate flag by its state house, does not have a hate crimes law, and of course the "coded language" broadcast on Fox News.
> 
> Amen!  I heard him live on Jake Tapper and I totally agree!



Yes yes, we know if up to pukes like you and this state legislator had your way, the only media available would be what you deemed acceptable, and anything else, like FOX, would be banned.


----------



## Lakhota

DigitalDrifter said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *South Carolina State Legislator Blames Church Massacre on Fox News*
> 
> Rutherford appeared on "The Lead" with Jake Tapper Thursday afternoon and blamed the shooting on the fact that South Carolina flies the confederate flag by its state house, does not have a hate crimes law, and of course the "coded language" broadcast on Fox News.
> 
> Amen!  I heard him live on Jake Tapper and I totally agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes yes, we know if up to pukes like you and this state legislator had your way, the only media available would be what you deemed acceptable, and anything else, like FOX, would be banned.
Click to expand...


Funny...

*Fox Twists Itself In Knots To Avoid Tying Shooting To Raciscm*


----------



## sealybobo

Bush92 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
Click to expand...

how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?


----------



## Bush92

sealybobo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
Click to expand...

This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.


----------



## blackhawk

sealybobo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are all the white leaders? Rush Limbaugh? Sean Hannity? David Duke? Why haven't they condemned this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do any of them show up screaming racism when a black on white crime occurs? If so, you'd have a point, as it stands............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fail to see how you can justify the leaders in the white community failing to address the violence present in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eventhrough it is bad,,,It is 1/5th that of the black community per capita. Certainly, we should address it and work to make it even lower.
> 
> Of course, at the same time you won't say shit about black violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be an above average number of stupid post on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'd never say that on a thread where a black person committed a crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The race of the suspect does not make the comments here any less stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we should investigate how this person grew up and who made him into the races that he was if it turns out his friends and his family are racist maybe they should be held accountable at least in civil court
Click to expand...

Don Lemmon of CNN  quoted the guys uncle saying he would execute his nephew himself if they would allow it.


----------



## Lakhota

Bush92 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
Click to expand...


No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.


----------



## sealybobo

Lakhota said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
Click to expand...

I think he had racist tattoos


----------



## Bush92

Lakhota said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
Click to expand...

There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Lakhota said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
Click to expand...


Does anyone doubt that it could have been a colored person running into a room of whites yelling every epithet in the book and Liekhota would say "that's not a hate crime?"


----------



## Asclepias

hunarcy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!
> 
> 
> 
> No they did not.  His parents produced the guy who committed the crime.
> 
> Whites make up a majority of the population, but commit fewer gun crimes than the 13% of blacks.  However, it does not make ALL blacks guilty, only those the liberals have given up on.
> 
> Please wipe the Northern Carolina blood from your shoes before making prejudicial remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the white community did. His reason for committing the murders smack of white privilege. The white culture taught him this. Whites dont have a shred of credibility when they claim Blacks have a culture problem but when a white boy does something he gets the lone wolf treatment. I know I wont allow that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm predicting it's going to come out that his medication (prescribed and self prescribed) was the cause, not his culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats part of white culture. Drugs and plenty of them....self prescribed or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It might be part of the American culture, but it's not limited to only whites in this nation.
> 
> I've been hoping your views on race have grown.  I'm disappointed to see that you're still stuck in the same loop.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. I didnt say American culture. I said white culture. Being disappointed is dumb. Your disappointment doesnt register on my concern meter.


----------



## rightwinger

Lakhota said:


> This is reportedly where the little racist white terrorist puke lived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Roldan on Twitter A man inside DylannRoof s home declined to speak adding we should get off his property before he called deputies. http t.co oolwWHdelc


That is not his house


----------



## sealybobo

Bush92 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
Click to expand...

I'm surprised the way we treat black people that black people don't walk into all-white public places and waste a bunch of us every once in awhile. I wonder how you would feel if a black person walked in to an all white place in the exactly what this guy did would you feel exactly the same way?


----------



## Asclepias

Bush92 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
Click to expand...

The sky isnt blue and the sun doesnt set in the west or rise in the east.  We get it. Youre in denial.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they did not.  His parents produced the guy who committed the crime.
> 
> Whites make up a majority of the population, but commit fewer gun crimes than the 13% of blacks.  However, it does not make ALL blacks guilty, only those the liberals have given up on.
> 
> Please wipe the Northern Carolina blood from your shoes before making prejudicial remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> No the white community did. His reason for committing the murders smack of white privilege. The white culture taught him this. Whites dont have a shred of credibility when they claim Blacks have a culture problem but when a white boy does something he gets the lone wolf treatment. I know I wont allow that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm predicting it's going to come out that his medication (prescribed and self prescribed) was the cause, not his culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats part of white culture. Drugs and plenty of them....self prescribed or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It might be part of the American culture, but it's not limited to only whites in this nation.
> 
> I've been hoping your views on race have grown.  I'm disappointed to see that you're still stuck in the same loop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I didnt say American culture. I said white culture. Being disappointed is dumb. Your disappointment doesnt register on my concern meter.
Click to expand...

if a black dude did this I will be honest us whites would be asking today what is wrong with black culture.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> 
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised the way we treat black people that black people don't walk into all-white public places and waste a bunch of us every once in awhile. I wonder how you would feel if a black person walked in to an all white place in the exactly what this guy did would you feel exactly the same way?
Click to expand...

The ability to think straight. Killing a bunch of innocent whites in order to get a couple of feral monkeys is immoral on every level. Trust me thats the only thing keeping some Blacks from doing just that.


----------



## JQPublic1

airplanemechanic said:


> One has nothing to do with the other, that's why.
> 
> The US flag flew over slavery in this country for 86 years, the confederate flag for only 4.
> 
> Which is more racist?



I answered this question a while back but the post seed to have disappeared.  Flags are not racist but racist people use them as symbols of hate and racism. The Rebel flag came to represent the conservative traditionalism of the Confederacy which was built on White Supremacy and the support of chattel slavery. Their symbol, the Confederate Battle flag symbolizes that.

The present US flag was not in existence during slavery or during the civil war.  the 50 star flag does not symbolize slavery or even Jim Crow. It didn't exist until after 1959.  Even Jim Crow was coming to an end by then, in 1954 the "separate but equal doctrine" had been overturned by the Warren Court.


----------



## Bush92

Asclepias said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> 
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sky isnt blue and the sun doesnt set in the west or rise in the east.  We get it. Youre in denial.
Click to expand...

How come a Black person cannot commit a so called "hate crime" against a White person? that's what Eric Holder said and he was President Obama's mouthpiece for years.


----------



## hjmick

JQPublic1 said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus...
> 
> The flag can not be taken down without a 2/3 vote of the state senate. It has no pulley and thus can not be lowered to half mast. It is padlocked to the pole. It flies not over the state house, they took it down from there in 2000, but at a Confederate memorial on the state house grounds. Is it distasteful? Perhaps. I'm not fond of it, in my opinion it belongs in a museum. But they didn't ask me.
> 
> 
> I'll tell you this though, I've not heard any of the locals fretting over a flag flying an hour+ up the road... seems they've got bigger things on their minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what do they do when the US flag is lowered to half mast? Does the state flag fly above it?
Click to expand...


No. On top of the state house the American flag flies on top, the state flag below it, sometimes the Gamecocks flag below that. Both flags are lowered.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised the way we treat black people that black people don't walk into all-white public places and waste a bunch of us every once in awhile. I wonder how you would feel if a black person walked in to an all white place in the exactly what this guy did would you feel exactly the same way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ability to think straight. Killing a bunch of innocent whites in order to get a couple of feral monkeys is immoral on every level. Trust me thats the only thing keeping some Blacks from doing just that.
Click to expand...

so you are saying its good that black people are religious? I have always said they use religion to keep us in line. if they didn't have religion you're right what would hold a lot of people back?


----------



## airplanemechanic

So what caused this to happen?

Liberals:

It was Faux Newz!  It was the confederate flag!!! It was gunz!!! It wuz bullitz!! Gun showz! Rightwingnutz!!!! Teapurrrz!!!

Conservatives:

It was the dude that pulled the trigger.


----------



## sealybobo

Bush92 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sky isnt blue and the sun doesnt set in the west or rise in the east.  We get it. Youre in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come a Black person cannot commit a so called "hate crime" against a White person? that's what Eric Holder said and he was President Obama's mouthpiece for years.
Click to expand...

I remember in college in the nineties a black person taught me that black people can't be racist because you have to have the power to be racist


----------



## Asclepias

Roadrunner said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Now they trying to say this thug was mentally ill because he sat for an hour before murdering these people. Oh and his fucked up parents, who's son was always in trouble, buy this moron a gun for his birthday and yaw want to hate on black parents for raising thugs?*
> 
> 
> 
> This guy should be criminally prosecuted if he knowingly gave a gun to a mentally defective drug using son.
> 
> He should also be civilly sued for every cent he has or will ever have.
Click to expand...

Let the bullshit commence.  There are thousands of mentally defective drug users with guns that don't do what this monkey did. Find another excuse.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sky isnt blue and the sun doesnt set in the west or rise in the east.  We get it. Youre in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come a Black person cannot commit a so called "hate crime" against a White person? that's what Eric Holder said and he was President Obama's mouthpiece for years.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember in college in the nineties a black person taught me that black people can't be racist because you have to have the power to be racist
Click to expand...


You got it mixed up or he was stupid. Blacks as a group cannot practice racism. Everyone can be racist.


----------



## Asclepias

airplanemechanic said:


> So what caused this to happen?
> 
> Liberals:
> 
> It was Faux Newz!  It was the confederate flag!!! It was gunz!!! It wuz bullitz!! Gun showz! Rightwingnutz!!!! Teapurrrz!!!
> 
> Conservatives:
> 
> It was the dude that pulled the trigger.


White culture and expectation of privilege. Did you catch his reason?


----------



## sealybobo

airplanemechanic said:


> So what caused this to happen?
> 
> Liberals:
> 
> It was Faux Newz!  It was the confederate flag!!! It was gunz!!! It wuz bullitz!! Gun showz! Rightwingnutz!!!! Teapurrrz!!!
> 
> Conservatives:
> 
> It was the dude that pulled the trigger.


no other civilized nation has such a crazy gun culture as the United States does. there may have been a time when America appeared to be God's favorite country but I don't think that's true anymore this country is really f***** up and going downhill fast


----------



## Bush92

the Supreme Court struck down the vast majority of the 1965 Voting Rights Act because it did not apply to all 50 states. So how can a "hate crime" be Constitutional?


----------



## Asclepias

rightwinger said:


> It is remarkable that the state of South Carolina is flying the Confederate Flag as they mourn the massacre of innocent black churchgoers


I would call it expected.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sky isnt blue and the sun doesnt set in the west or rise in the east.  We get it. Youre in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come a Black person cannot commit a so called "hate crime" against a White person? that's what Eric Holder said and he was President Obama's mouthpiece for years.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember in college in the nineties a black person taught me that black people can't be racist because you have to have the power to be racist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got it mixed it or he was stupid. Blacks as a group cannot practice racism. Everyone can be racist.
Click to expand...

it was the nineties I was either smoking pot or tripping on acid give me a break


----------



## Asclepias

Bush92 said:


> the Supreme Court struck down the vast majority of the 1965 Voting Rights Act because it did not apply to all 50 states. So how can a "hate crime" be Constitutional?


You should petition the SCOTUS instead of asking stupid questions that wont change anything.


----------



## Lakhota

rightwinger said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is reportedly where the little racist white terrorist puke lived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia Roldan on Twitter A man inside DylannRoof s home declined to speak adding we should get off his property before he called deputies. http t.co oolwWHdelc
> 
> 
> 
> That is not his house
Click to expand...


I believe you are correct.  I've been researching it and came to that same conclusion.  Thanks.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Guns, racism, flagism, terrorism, privelegism, policism.......

Its systematic oppressionism it is....


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Bush92 said:


> the Supreme Court struck down the vast majority of the 1965 Voting Rights Act because it did not apply to all 50 states. So how can a "hate crime" be Constitutional?


What the fuck? I mean what?


----------



## Asclepias

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does anyone doubt that it could have been a colored person running into a room of whites yelling every epithet in the book and Liekhota would say "that's not a hate crime?"
Click to expand...

Epithets are not indicative of hate crimes dummy. See I called you an epithet and didnt mention race.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> 
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does anyone doubt that it could have been a colored person running into a room of whites yelling every epithet in the book and Liekhota would say "that's not a hate crime?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Epithets are not indicative of hate crimes dummy. See I called you an epithet and didnt mention race.
Click to expand...


Racial epiteths are jungle monkey


----------



## Bush92

sealybobo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> 
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised the way we treat black people that black people don't walk into all-white public places and waste a bunch of us every once in awhile. I wonder how you would feel if a black person walked in to an all white place in the exactly what this guy did would you feel exactly the same way?
Click to expand...

How are Black people treated in the greatest nation on earth with the most opportunity? Perhaps  we need to find those Black people who would turn back time and not come to America as slaves because they would rather live in Africa right now with famine, disease, poverty, and political instability?


----------



## Lakhota

Some good food for thought...

*Racism Is Not A Mental Illness*


----------



## Bush92

Asclepias said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what caused this to happen?
> 
> Liberals:
> 
> It was Faux Newz!  It was the confederate flag!!! It was gunz!!! It wuz bullitz!! Gun showz! Rightwingnutz!!!! Teapurrrz!!!
> 
> Conservatives:
> 
> It was the dude that pulled the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> White culture and expectation of privilege. Did you catch his reason?
Click to expand...

No such thing as "White privilege." Hard work will lift you up. Crying about my circumstance or birth race will get you no place.


----------



## sealybobo

Bush92 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
Click to expand...

 let's say a guy gets mad at another driver and shoots him. that's not a hate crime and that murder might get a 20 year sentence. but if the person is a known racist and goes out and kills a black person the circumstances are different. that person should get more years in jail because it's a hate crime.

in this situation it doesn't matter because hate crime or not this guy is going to get life in prison for the death penalty he will never see freedom again. Hate crimes are most important when determining whether the killer should get 20 years or more. do you understand this? Do you understand why we have hate crime laws? Because not all murders are equal


----------



## JQPublic1

Bush92 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we don't really know that "hands up don't shoot" was really a farce for sure. But that has no bearing on this case at all. Are you implying that all Blacks lie; especially those who obviously are conservative church goers? How dare you!
> 
> 
> 
> If your too stupid to figure out that "hand's up don't shoot" never happened then I suppose you believe O.J. was innocent? All I am saying is the track record of the liberal media is one of a rush to judgement and painting these incidents as purely racial motivated. Remember Andrew Zimmerman was a "White-Hispanic?" The guy was a nut job. Also, does the media report on Black on White crime in the same manner? Nope. I'm sick of the race card and how it's played in this country. Regardless of his motives he is a lunatic maniac.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are stupid enough to accept everything the right tells you probably believe Casebolt was innocent. All I am saying is that that the word "liberal" is dispensed far too often by people who don't have a clue as to what it means. Some editorials in the media are liberal and others in the same media are more conservative.
> 
> Your attempt to compare this hateful  murderous incursion into a religious sanctuary with black thuggery is ludicrous.  Black thugs don't walk into white churches and kill people. At least not yet.. Neither have I heard of them blowing up  white churches or setting them on fire. Unfortunately, there is something uniquely "white" about that. White Christians would likely agree with me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not identify as "right" or "left." I think "racism" is dispensed far too often in the media. Do not confuse "realism" with "racism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism exists because people believe in race and tend to congregate around people who look like themselves.  In America, slavery had a huge impact on social roles assigned to people based on skin color and physiognomy. Some, not all, so-called  "white people" felt that freed slaves, mexicans, asians and anyone who didn't look like them were taking something away from white people if  they started to assimilate. The news media can and often does manipulate public opinion depending on which political faction  is most against black progress at  the time or who pays the most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were building a nation and did not feel that anyone was "taking" something from them.They were too busy expanding westward and holding their own against nature and disease. Look at the history of freed Blacks in America. Right to vote and own property. The Whites that came from Europe were the peasant downtrodden class and came to the New World for freedom. Because of what was going on with the African slave trade by both Europeans and Arab Muslims they viewed Africans as an inferior people. Just the truth of the matter when it comes to history.
Click to expand...



Not all Americans were expanding westward. The industrial corridor, where the jobs were, turned into a new battleground between Whites and blacks who competed for those jobs in the North. The KKK membership soared in both the North and the South  .
Blacks were terrorized and killed  for any reason or whim that suited whites for deades.


----------



## Bush92

Lakhota said:


> Some good food for thought...
> 
> *Racism Is Not A Mental Illness*


No it's not. It's practiced by all races an species. Birds of a feather flock together. Now what does this have to do with S.C. murders?


----------



## sealybobo

Bush92 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what caused this to happen?
> 
> Liberals:
> 
> It was Faux Newz!  It was the confederate flag!!! It was gunz!!! It wuz bullitz!! Gun showz! Rightwingnutz!!!! Teapurrrz!!!
> 
> Conservatives:
> 
> It was the dude that pulled the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> White culture and expectation of privilege. Did you catch his reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No such thing as "White privilege." Hard work will lift you up. Crying about my circumstance or birth race will get you no place.
Click to expand...

you must be in complete denial to suggest white privilege doesn't exist.


----------



## Lakhota

Bush92 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some good food for thought...
> 
> *Racism Is Not A Mental Illness*
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not. It's practiced by all races an species. Birds of a feather flock together. Now what does this have to do with S.C. murders?
Click to expand...


Did you read the article?


----------



## Asclepias

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does anyone doubt that it could have been a colored person running into a room of whites yelling every epithet in the book and Liekhota would say "that's not a hate crime?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Epithets are not indicative of hate crimes dummy. See I called you an epithet and didnt mention race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial epiteths are jungle monkey
Click to expand...

When did whites live in the jungle?  Oh yeah thats right the story of Tarazan was based on a real monkey.


----------



## Asclepias

Bush92 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised the way we treat black people that black people don't walk into all-white public places and waste a bunch of us every once in awhile. I wonder how you would feel if a black person walked in to an all white place in the exactly what this guy did would you feel exactly the same way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are Black people treated in the greatest nation on earth with the most opportunity? Perhaps  we need to find those Black people who would turn back time and not come to America as slaves because they would rather live in Africa right now with famine, disease, poverty, and political instability?
Click to expand...

As soon as whites with some power turn over reparations I'd be on the first thing smoking to Africa.


----------



## Bush92

KK


JQPublic1 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your too stupid to figure out that "hand's up don't shoot" never happened then I suppose you believe O.J. was innocent? All I am saying is the track record of the liberal media is one of a rush to judgement and painting these incidents as purely racial motivated. Remember Andrew Zimmerman was a "White-Hispanic?" The guy was a nut job. Also, does the media report on Black on White crime in the same manner? Nope. I'm sick of the race card and how it's played in this country. Regardless of his motives he is a lunatic maniac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are stupid enough to accept everything the right tells you probably believe Casebolt was innocent. All I am saying is that that the word "liberal" is dispensed far too often by people who don't have a clue as to what it means. Some editorials in the media are liberal and others in the same media are more conservative.
> 
> Your attempt to compare this hateful  murderous incursion into a religious sanctuary with black thuggery is ludicrous.  Black thugs don't walk into white churches and kill people. At least not yet.. Neither have I heard of them blowing up  white churches or setting them on fire. Unfortunately, there is something uniquely "white" about that. White Christians would likely agree with me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not identify as "right" or "left." I think "racism" is dispensed far too often in the media. Do not confuse "realism" with "racism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism exists because people believe in race and tend to congregate around people who look like themselves.  In America, slavery had a huge impact on social roles assigned to people based on skin color and physiognomy. Some, not all, so-called  "white people" felt that freed slaves, mexicans, asians and anyone who didn't look like them were taking something away from white people if  they started to assimilate. The news media can and often does manipulate public opinion depending on which political faction  is most against black progress at  the time or who pays the most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were building a nation and did not feel that anyone was "taking" something from them.They were too busy expanding westward and holding their own against nature and disease. Look at the history of freed Blacks in America. Right to vote and own property. The Whites that came from Europe were the peasant downtrodden class and came to the New World for freedom. Because of what was going on with the African slave trade by both Europeans and Arab Muslims they viewed Africans as an inferior people. Just the truth of the matter when it comes to history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Americans were expanding westward. The industrial corridor, where the jobs were, turned into a new battleground between Whites and blacks who competed for those jobs in the North. The KKK membership soared in both the North and the South  .
> Blacks were terrorized and killed  for any reason or whim that suited whites for deades.
Click to expand...

KKK membership in North was fueled by an anti Catholic backlash to immigration. Hence National Origins Act and Quota Acts of 1920's. Blacks were not even on the radar.


----------



## rightwinger

Bush92 said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
Click to expand...

This is not a hate crime

It goes beyond that.......it is outright terrorism

Root killed twice as many people as the terrorists at the Boston Marathon bombing


----------



## Silhouette

Just saw the coverage on three networks: CNN, Fox and MSNBC.  Was flipping around while Maddow's show was on.  CNN and Fox both showed the full face shots of the suspected shooter.  On Maddow's show his face was blurred out. 

Anyone know why on her show he was blurred?  Thought it was weird.  You can get back to your fight now.


----------



## Marianne

mudwhistle said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like another troubled youth with a bad haircut needing medication for depression.......and not getting the help he needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere there is a counsellor or shrink saying "I was wondering when he was going to go off."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference is you can see the crazy in in Adam Lanza's eyes.  The look in Roofs eyes is lucid demon possessed pure evil.  As for shrinks, yeah they are afraid of labeling people, patient confidentially and law suits. We don't need gun control we need better mental health options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both of them are crazy-assed Crackers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lanza is crazy in the true sense of the word. I'm not so sure about Roof.  If what I've heard is true he has shown clear thinking even though the thinking was evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps......but he's still disturbed.
> There's a lot of these people on the streets.
> Given the right conditions......they crack.
Click to expand...

They have pics of him wearing white supremacist patches, I just think he's evil but I guess time will tell.


----------



## Bush92

Asclepias said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised the way we treat black people that black people don't walk into all-white public places and waste a bunch of us every once in awhile. I wonder how you would feel if a black person walked in to an all white place in the exactly what this guy did would you feel exactly the same way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are Black people treated in the greatest nation on earth with the most opportunity? Perhaps  we need to find those Black people who would turn back time and not come to America as slaves because they would rather live in Africa right now with famine, disease, poverty, and political instability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as whites with some power turn over reparations I'd be on the first thing smoking to Africa.
Click to expand...

Let me write you a personal check.


----------



## Asclepias

Einstein said it best. Racism is a white persons disease.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised the way we treat black people that black people don't walk into all-white public places and waste a bunch of us every once in awhile. I wonder how you would feel if a black person walked in to an all white place in the exactly what this guy did would you feel exactly the same way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are Black people treated in the greatest nation on earth with the most opportunity? Perhaps  we need to find those Black people who would turn back time and not come to America as slaves because they would rather live in Africa right now with famine, disease, poverty, and political instability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as whites with some power turn over reparations I'd be on the first thing smoking to Africa.
Click to expand...

did you ever hear the story of the blacks who moved back to Africa and when they got there they threw their passports in the ocean and in one night ran back down to the ocean looking for their passports wanting to go home.


----------



## Marianne

mudwhistle said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like another troubled youth with a bad haircut needing medication for depression.......and not getting the help he needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere there is a counsellor or shrink saying "I was wondering when he was going to go off."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The difference is you can see the crazy in in Adam Lanza's eyes.  The look in Roofs eyes is lucid demon possessed pure evil.  As for shrinks, yeah they are afraid of labeling people, patient confidentially and law suits. We don't need gun control we need better mental health options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....this guy looks crazy too.
> 
> Look at that fucked up haircut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He'e playing a character,it's not real life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jim Carrey is nuts.
Click to expand...

Not that kind of nuts.


----------



## Asclepias

Bush92 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised the way we treat black people that black people don't walk into all-white public places and waste a bunch of us every once in awhile. I wonder how you would feel if a black person walked in to an all white place in the exactly what this guy did would you feel exactly the same way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are Black people treated in the greatest nation on earth with the most opportunity? Perhaps  we need to find those Black people who would turn back time and not come to America as slaves because they would rather live in Africa right now with famine, disease, poverty, and political instability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as whites with some power turn over reparations I'd be on the first thing smoking to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me write you a personal check.
Click to expand...

I dont take food stamps.


----------



## 2aguy

Asclepias said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised the way we treat black people that black people don't walk into all-white public places and waste a bunch of us every once in awhile. I wonder how you would feel if a black person walked in to an all white place in the exactly what this guy did would you feel exactly the same way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are Black people treated in the greatest nation on earth with the most opportunity? Perhaps  we need to find those Black people who would turn back time and not come to America as slaves because they would rather live in Africa right now with famine, disease, poverty, and political instability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as whites with some power turn over reparations I'd be on the first thing smoking to Africa.
Click to expand...



Sorry...all the actual slaves are dead....you deserve nothing......


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised the way we treat black people that black people don't walk into all-white public places and waste a bunch of us every once in awhile. I wonder how you would feel if a black person walked in to an all white place in the exactly what this guy did would you feel exactly the same way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are Black people treated in the greatest nation on earth with the most opportunity? Perhaps  we need to find those Black people who would turn back time and not come to America as slaves because they would rather live in Africa right now with famine, disease, poverty, and political instability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as whites with some power turn over reparations I'd be on the first thing smoking to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you ever hear the story of the blacks who moved back to Africa and when they got there they threw their passports in the ocean and in one night ran back down to the ocean looking for their passports wanting to go home.
Click to expand...

I think so.


----------



## Bush92

Marianne said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere there is a counsellor or shrink saying "I was wondering when he was going to go off."
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is you can see the crazy in in Adam Lanza's eyes.  The look in Roofs eyes is lucid demon possessed pure evil.  As for shrinks, yeah they are afraid of labeling people, patient confidentially and law suits. We don't need gun control we need better mental health options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both of them are crazy-assed Crackers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lanza is crazy in the true sense of the word. I'm not so sure about Roof.  If what I've heard is true he has shown clear thinking even though the thinking was evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps......but he's still disturbed.
> There's a lot of these people on the streets.
> Given the right conditions......they crack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have pics of him wearing white supremacist patches, I just think he's evil but I guess time will tell.
Click to expand...

He was wearing the former South African flag and Rhodesian flag. I noticed that first time pic's were posted this morning. Still not a "hate crime" because such a thing is unconstitutional.


----------



## 2aguy

Asclepias said:


> Einstein said it best. Racism is a white persons disease.





Yeah....tell that to the Okinawans, the and the Koreans who try to move to Japan.....


----------



## Asclepias

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised the way we treat black people that black people don't walk into all-white public places and waste a bunch of us every once in awhile. I wonder how you would feel if a black person walked in to an all white place in the exactly what this guy did would you feel exactly the same way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are Black people treated in the greatest nation on earth with the most opportunity? Perhaps  we need to find those Black people who would turn back time and not come to America as slaves because they would rather live in Africa right now with famine, disease, poverty, and political instability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as whites with some power turn over reparations I'd be on the first thing smoking to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry...all the actual slaves are dead....you deserve nothing......
Click to expand...

I said "some whites with power". Its not up trailer park trash such as yourself.


----------



## Lakhota




----------



## Asclepias

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein said it best. Racism is a white persons disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....tell that to the Okinawans, the and the Koreans who try to move to Japan.....
Click to expand...

Japan isnt in the US you monkey. Korean is not a race you fucking retard.


----------



## Bush92

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Supreme Court struck down the vast majority of the 1965 Voting Rights Act because it did not apply to all 50 states. So how can a "hate crime" be Constitutional?
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck? I mean what?
Click to expand...

How can "hate crimes" only be perpetrated by Whites only? Again I refer to Eric Holder comments before Congress. See the video I posted.


----------



## dblack

Those around him who knew of his plans - or at least that's what I'm reading in the news - need to be held accountable. As well as the parents who gave him a gun, and probably the hatred and ideology that drove him.


----------



## 2aguy

Asclepias said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Now they trying to say this thug was mentally ill because he sat for an hour before murdering these people. Oh and his fucked up parents, who's son was always in trouble, buy this moron a gun for his birthday and yaw want to hate on black parents for raising thugs?*
> 
> 
> 
> This guy should be criminally prosecuted if he knowingly gave a gun to a mentally defective drug using son.
> 
> He should also be civilly sued for every cent he has or will ever have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let the bullshit commence.  There are thousands of mentally defective drug users with guns that don't do what this monkey did. Find another excuse.
Click to expand...



yeah...they just kill each other over turf or insults in our inner cities...or shoot kids sitting in their homes......we call them democrats....


----------



## JQPublic1

Bush92 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what caused this to happen?
> 
> Liberals:
> 
> It was Faux Newz!  It was the confederate flag!!! It was gunz!!! It wuz bullitz!! Gun showz! Rightwingnutz!!!! Teapurrrz!!!
> 
> Conservatives:
> 
> It was the dude that pulled the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> White culture and expectation of privilege. Did you catch his reason?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No such thing as "White privilege." Hard work will lift you up. Crying about my circumstance or birth race will get you no place.
Click to expand...


No, there are some things white men can get away with that WOULD LIKELY HAVE DIRE SOCIAL CONSEQUENCES  for any other demographic.

1. Carrying a loaded Ar15 into an airport.

2. living in a trailer park where the owner has a rebel flag hanging on his banister.

3. knocking on a Texan's door to give him a newspaper that was thrown on the sidewalk instead of his yard.

4. Going to the first house you see and asking for help when your car breaks down in a strange white neighborhood.

5. Shooting an attacking police dog who mistakes you for his lunch or the real suspect!


----------



## Asclepias

Bush92 said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Supreme Court struck down the vast majority of the 1965 Voting Rights Act because it did not apply to all 50 states. So how can a "hate crime" be Constitutional?
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck? I mean what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can "hate crimes" only be perpetrated by Whites only? Again I refer to Eric Holder comments before Congress. See the video I posted.
Click to expand...

Stop embarrassing yourself. Blacks can commit hate crimes retard.


----------



## Bush92

Lakhota said:


>


So the Russian's, Chinese, French, who ever...would still have taken land from Native-American's. What kind of idiot thinks that in 2015 people would still be hunting buffalo in a loin cloth? Unrealistic.


----------



## Silhouette

Just saw the coverage on three networks: CNN, Fox and MSNBC. Was flipping around while Maddow's show was on. CNN and Fox both showed the full face shots of the suspected shooter. On Maddow's show his face was blurred out.
Anyone know why on her show he was blurred? Thought it was weird. You can get back to your fight now.


----------



## 2aguy

sealybobo said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what caused this to happen?
> 
> Liberals:
> 
> It was Faux Newz!  It was the confederate flag!!! It was gunz!!! It wuz bullitz!! Gun showz! Rightwingnutz!!!! Teapurrrz!!!
> 
> Conservatives:
> 
> It was the dude that pulled the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> no other civilized nation has such a crazy gun culture as the United States does. there may have been a time when America appeared to be God's favorite country but I don't think that's true anymore this country is really f***** up and going downhill fast
Click to expand...



Actually, Britain is 2 times as violent as we are and fully automatic rifles are easily acquired by criminals in Europe....as the massacre in France, the shootings in Belgium, Denmark and Sweden show......


----------



## Bush92

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does anyone doubt that it could have been a colored person running into a room of whites yelling every epithet in the book and Liekhota would say "that's not a hate crime?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Epithets are not indicative of hate crimes dummy. See I called you an epithet and didnt mention race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial epiteths are jungle monkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did whites live in the jungle?  Oh yeah thats right the story of Tarazan was based on a real monkey.
Click to expand...

They were too smart to. They didn't live in the fucking desert either.


----------



## rightwinger

Silhouette said:


> Just saw the coverage on three networks: CNN, Fox and MSNBC.  Was flipping around while Maddow's show was on.  CNN and Fox both showed the full face shots of the suspected shooter.  On Maddow's show his face was blurred out.
> 
> Anyone know why on her show he was blurred?  Thought it was weird.  You can get back to your fight now.


She said he did not deserve the coverage


----------



## Bush92

rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> 
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a hate crime
> 
> It goes beyond that.......it is outright terrorism
> 
> Root killed twice as many people as the terrorists at the Boston Marathon bombing
Click to expand...

What do numbers have to do with it? Fort Hood shooting was not considered an act of terrorism so how can this be?


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what caused this to happen?
> 
> Liberals:
> 
> It was Faux Newz!  It was the confederate flag!!! It was gunz!!! It wuz bullitz!! Gun showz! Rightwingnutz!!!! Teapurrrz!!!
> 
> Conservatives:
> 
> It was the dude that pulled the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> no other civilized nation has such a crazy gun culture as the United States does. there may have been a time when America appeared to be God's favorite country but I don't think that's true anymore this country is really f***** up and going downhill fast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Britain is 2 times as violent as we are and fully automatic rifles are easily acquired by criminals in Europe....as the massacre in France, the shootings in Belgium, Denmark and Sweden show......
Click to expand...

Yet they have one quarter of the death rate

Difference?
Ready access to guns


----------



## Bush92

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised the way we treat black people that black people don't walk into all-white public places and waste a bunch of us every once in awhile. I wonder how you would feel if a black person walked in to an all white place in the exactly what this guy did would you feel exactly the same way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are Black people treated in the greatest nation on earth with the most opportunity? Perhaps  we need to find those Black people who would turn back time and not come to America as slaves because they would rather live in Africa right now with famine, disease, poverty, and political instability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as whites with some power turn over reparations I'd be on the first thing smoking to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did you ever hear the story of the blacks who moved back to Africa and when they got there they threw their passports in the ocean and in one night ran back down to the ocean looking for their passports wanting to go home.
Click to expand...

I believe it.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does anyone doubt that it could have been a colored person running into a room of whites yelling every epithet in the book and Liekhota would say "that's not a hate crime?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Epithets are not indicative of hate crimes dummy. See I called you an epithet and didnt mention race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial epiteths are jungle monkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did whites live in the jungle?  Oh yeah thats right the story of Tarazan was based on a real monkey.
Click to expand...


Hey dummy , EVERY person on Earth is related to a monkey. Whites are as you say cave monkeys, blacks are jungle monkeys.


----------



## Asclepias

Bush92 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone doubt that it could have been a colored person running into a room of whites yelling every epithet in the book and Liekhota would say "that's not a hate crime?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Epithets are not indicative of hate crimes dummy. See I called you an epithet and didnt mention race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial epiteths are jungle monkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did whites live in the jungle?  Oh yeah thats right the story of Tarazan was based on a real monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were too smart to. They didn't live in the fucking desert either.
Click to expand...

They would have burned to death lacking melanin.  Point is they are monkeys.


----------



## sealybobo

Bush92 said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Supreme Court struck down the vast majority of the 1965 Voting Rights Act because it did not apply to all 50 states. So how can a "hate crime" be Constitutional?
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck? I mean what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can "hate crimes" only be perpetrated by Whites only? Again I refer to Eric Holder comments before Congress. See the video I posted.
Click to expand...

because blacks for example are not concern with gays. so Eric Holder doesn't understand that black people could discriminate against gay people. to me it shows a lack of empathy. I also noticed Jewish people don't seem to be overly concerned with genocide unless its happening to Jewish people. their slogan for the Holocaust is never forget but I notice when atrocities happening places like Africa I rarely see any of my Jewish friends bat an eyebrow.

or like my aunt who didn't worry about cancer when my mother got cancer but then when my aunt got cancer she wanted the whole family to go get tested. if it had never happened to her do you think she would have gone and got tested? hell no.


----------



## Bush92

Asclepias said:


> Einstein said it best. Racism is a white persons disease.


My how racist of you.


----------



## Asclepias

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone doubt that it could have been a colored person running into a room of whites yelling every epithet in the book and Liekhota would say "that's not a hate crime?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Epithets are not indicative of hate crimes dummy. See I called you an epithet and didnt mention race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial epiteths are jungle monkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did whites live in the jungle?  Oh yeah thats right the story of Tarazan was based on a real monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dummy , EVERY person on Earth is related to a monkey. Whites are as you say cave monkeys, blacks are jungle monkeys.
Click to expand...

Blacks arent mixed with subhuman neanderthals. Try again.
Only idiots think Africa is covered in jungle. Most of it grassland.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

airplanemechanic said:


> So what caused this to happen?
> 
> Liberals:
> 
> It was Faux Newz!  It was the confederate flag!!! It was gunz!!! It wuz bullitz!! Gun showz! Rightwingnutz!!!! Teapurrrz!!!
> 
> Conservatives:
> 
> It was the dude that pulled the trigger.



Pulled the trigger where, when and why he did?
Coincidence he went to the oldest most historic black church in the south? Coincidence he asked for the pastor specifically? Coincidence that the pastor was also a highly respected state senator with well placed friends all around the country?
Smells slightly more coordinated than you're explaination.


----------



## Asclepias

Bush92 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein said it best. Racism is a white persons disease.
> 
> 
> 
> My how racist of you.
Click to expand...

Shut up monkey.


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what caused this to happen?
> 
> Liberals:
> 
> It was Faux Newz!  It was the confederate flag!!! It was gunz!!! It wuz bullitz!! Gun showz! Rightwingnutz!!!! Teapurrrz!!!
> 
> Conservatives:
> 
> It was the dude that pulled the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> no other civilized nation has such a crazy gun culture as the United States does. there may have been a time when America appeared to be God's favorite country but I don't think that's true anymore this country is really f***** up and going downhill fast
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Britain is 2 times as violent as we are and fully automatic rifles are easily acquired by criminals in Europe....as the massacre in France, the shootings in Belgium, Denmark and Sweden show......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet they have one quarter of the death rate
> 
> Difference?
> Ready access to guns
Click to expand...



No...culture...they experienced feudalism...we did not...they also directly experienced World war 1 and 2 and nazi occupation...they handed over close to 76,000 Jews who were shipped to the death camps.....they have internalized a continent wide pacifism......that is why...but they are catching up.......check out the French port of Marseille....


----------



## Bush92

Asclepias said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised the way we treat black people that black people don't walk into all-white public places and waste a bunch of us every once in awhile. I wonder how you would feel if a black person walked in to an all white place in the exactly what this guy did would you feel exactly the same way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are Black people treated in the greatest nation on earth with the most opportunity? Perhaps  we need to find those Black people who would turn back time and not come to America as slaves because they would rather live in Africa right now with famine, disease, poverty, and political instability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as whites with some power turn over reparations I'd be on the first thing smoking to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me write you a personal check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont take food stamps.
Click to expand...

What's a food stamp? Worked my whole life.


----------



## sealybobo

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone doubt that it could have been a colored person running into a room of whites yelling every epithet in the book and Liekhota would say "that's not a hate crime?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Epithets are not indicative of hate crimes dummy. See I called you an epithet and didnt mention race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial epiteths are jungle monkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did whites live in the jungle?  Oh yeah thats right the story of Tarazan was based on a real monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dummy , EVERY person on Earth is related to a monkey. Whites are as you say cave monkeys, blacks are jungle monkeys.
Click to expand...

before cave monkeys existed we were all jungle monkeys. Whites are just a different breed a newer breed of human on the evolation tree. that means your great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great grandmother was a black


----------



## 2aguy

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone doubt that it could have been a colored person running into a room of whites yelling every epithet in the book and Liekhota would say "that's not a hate crime?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Epithets are not indicative of hate crimes dummy. See I called you an epithet and didnt mention race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial epiteths are jungle monkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did whites live in the jungle?  Oh yeah thats right the story of Tarazan was based on a real monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dummy , EVERY person on Earth is related to a monkey. Whites are as you say cave monkeys, blacks are jungle monkeys.
Click to expand...



Sorry....no we aren't.....


----------



## rightwinger

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a hate crime
> 
> It goes beyond that.......it is outright terrorism
> 
> Root killed twice as many people as the terrorists at the Boston Marathon bombing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do numbers have to do with it? Fort Hood shooting was not considered an act of terrorism so how can this be?
Click to expand...

What would make the marathon bombings terrorism but not this massacre of innocent blacks?

Is it only terrorism when Muslims do it but not when racist whites do it?


----------



## Asclepias

Bush92 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised the way we treat black people that black people don't walk into all-white public places and waste a bunch of us every once in awhile. I wonder how you would feel if a black person walked in to an all white place in the exactly what this guy did would you feel exactly the same way?
> 
> 
> 
> How are Black people treated in the greatest nation on earth with the most opportunity? Perhaps  we need to find those Black people who would turn back time and not come to America as slaves because they would rather live in Africa right now with famine, disease, poverty, and political instability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As soon as whites with some power turn over reparations I'd be on the first thing smoking to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me write you a personal check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont take food stamps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's a food stamp? Worked my whole life.
Click to expand...

Then I know you couldnt write me a check. You are barely surviving as it is.


----------



## Bush92

dblack said:


> Those around him who knew of his plans - or at least that's what I'm reading in the news - need to be held accountable. As well as the parents who gave him a gun, and probably the hatred and ideology that drove him.


So we should hold this standard to Bloods, Crips, and Gansta Disciples as well?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone doubt that it could have been a colored person running into a room of whites yelling every epithet in the book and Liekhota would say "that's not a hate crime?"
> 
> 
> 
> Epithets are not indicative of hate crimes dummy. See I called you an epithet and didnt mention race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial epiteths are jungle monkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did whites live in the jungle?  Oh yeah thats right the story of Tarazan was based on a real monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dummy , EVERY person on Earth is related to a monkey. Whites are as you say cave monkeys, blacks are jungle monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> before cave monkeys existed we were all jungle monkeys. Whites are just a different breed a newer breed of human on the evolation tree. that means your great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great grandmother was a black
Click to expand...

Whites are a mutation. They arent a new breed.

"Light skin in Europeans stems from a gene mutation from a single person who lived 10,000 years ago.

This is according to a new U.S. study that claims the colour is due to an ancient ancestor who lived somewhere between the Middle East and the Indian subcontinent.



Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"


----------



## Bush92

Asclepias said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are Black people treated in the greatest nation on earth with the most opportunity? Perhaps  we need to find those Black people who would turn back time and not come to America as slaves because they would rather live in Africa right now with famine, disease, poverty, and political instability?
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as whites with some power turn over reparations I'd be on the first thing smoking to Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me write you a personal check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont take food stamps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's a food stamp? Worked my whole life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I know you couldnt write me a check. You are barely surviving as it is.
Click to expand...

I was just trying to save you the effort of working a street corner for your travel expenses.


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a hate crime
> 
> It goes beyond that.......it is outright terrorism
> 
> Root killed twice as many people as the terrorists at the Boston Marathon bombing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do numbers have to do with it? Fort Hood shooting was not considered an act of terrorism so how can this be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would make the marathon bombings terrorism but not this massacre of innocent blacks?
> 
> Is it only terrorism when Muslims do it but not when racist whites do it?
Click to expand...



The intent moron......


----------



## Bush92

rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a hate crime
> 
> It goes beyond that.......it is outright terrorism
> 
> Root killed twice as many people as the terrorists at the Boston Marathon bombing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do numbers have to do with it? Fort Hood shooting was not considered an act of terrorism so how can this be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would make the marathon bombings terrorism but not this massacre of innocent blacks?
> 
> Is it only terrorism when Muslims do it but not when racist whites do it?
Click to expand...

Muslim terrorist killed the Boston Marathon victims and the WTC victims because they were AMERICAN'S.


----------



## Asclepias

Bush92 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as whites with some power turn over reparations I'd be on the first thing smoking to Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me write you a personal check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont take food stamps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's a food stamp? Worked my whole life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I know you couldnt write me a check. You are barely surviving as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was just trying to save you the effort of working a street corner for your travel expenses.
Click to expand...

You must have experience working street corners. How much did you charge each John?


----------



## Bush92

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Epithets are not indicative of hate crimes dummy. See I called you an epithet and didnt mention race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial epiteths are jungle monkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did whites live in the jungle?  Oh yeah thats right the story of Tarazan was based on a real monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dummy , EVERY person on Earth is related to a monkey. Whites are as you say cave monkeys, blacks are jungle monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> before cave monkeys existed we were all jungle monkeys. Whites are just a different breed a newer breed of human on the evolation tree. that means your great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great grandmother was a black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are a mutation. They arent a new breed.
Click to expand...

How racist.


----------



## sealybobo

Silhouette said:


> Just saw the coverage on three networks: CNN, Fox and MSNBC. Was flipping around while Maddow's show was on. CNN and Fox both showed the full face shots of the suspected shooter. On Maddow's show his face was blurred out.
> Anyone know why on her show he was blurred? Thought it was weird. You can get back to your fight now.


I think the shooters want the notoriety the fame to make a name for themselves. I think blurring out their face and not saying their name maybe is the right thing to do. remember CLE bold and Harris? the trench coat mafia? Those kids wanted to go out and become famous and it worked and we don't want copycats


----------



## Asclepias

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a hate crime
> 
> It goes beyond that.......it is outright terrorism
> 
> Root killed twice as many people as the terrorists at the Boston Marathon bombing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do numbers have to do with it? Fort Hood shooting was not considered an act of terrorism so how can this be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would make the marathon bombings terrorism but not this massacre of innocent blacks?
> 
> Is it only terrorism when Muslims do it but not when racist whites do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslim terrorist killed the Boston Marathon victims and the WTC victims because they were AMERICAN'S.
Click to expand...

This idiot doesnt know what terroism means.^^^^^


----------



## Bush92

Asclepias said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone doubt that it could have been a colored person running into a room of whites yelling every epithet in the book and Liekhota would say "that's not a hate crime?"
> 
> 
> 
> Epithets are not indicative of hate crimes dummy. See I called you an epithet and didnt mention race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial epiteths are jungle monkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did whites live in the jungle?  Oh yeah thats right the story of Tarazan was based on a real monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were too smart to. They didn't live in the fucking desert either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They would have burned to death lacking melanin.  Point is they are monkeys.
Click to expand...

They would not have been lazy and moved to better environs aka Europe.


----------



## Asclepias

Bush92 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racial epiteths are jungle monkey
> 
> 
> 
> When did whites live in the jungle?  Oh yeah thats right the story of Tarazan was based on a real monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dummy , EVERY person on Earth is related to a monkey. Whites are as you say cave monkeys, blacks are jungle monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> before cave monkeys existed we were all jungle monkeys. Whites are just a different breed a newer breed of human on the evolation tree. that means your great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great grandmother was a black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are a mutation. They arent a new breed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How racist.
Click to expand...

Whats racist about a mutation?  Facts arent racist.


----------



## Bush92

Asclepias said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a hate crime
> 
> It goes beyond that.......it is outright terrorism
> 
> Root killed twice as many people as the terrorists at the Boston Marathon bombing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do numbers have to do with it? Fort Hood shooting was not considered an act of terrorism so how can this be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would make the marathon bombings terrorism but not this massacre of innocent blacks?
> 
> Is it only terrorism when Muslims do it but not when racist whites do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslim terrorist killed the Boston Marathon victims and the WTC victims because they were AMERICAN'S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This idiot doesnt know what terroism means.^^^^^
Click to expand...

The only idiot here is you Asslips.


----------



## Asclepias

Bush92 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Epithets are not indicative of hate crimes dummy. See I called you an epithet and didnt mention race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial epiteths are jungle monkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did whites live in the jungle?  Oh yeah thats right the story of Tarazan was based on a real monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were too smart to. They didn't live in the fucking desert either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They would have burned to death lacking melanin.  Point is they are monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They would not have been lazy and moved to better environs aka Europe.
Click to expand...

Europe was in an ice age moron. Thats why whites have problems with their gene pool. They were inbred in addition to mixing with neanderthals.


----------



## Asclepias

Bush92 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a hate crime
> 
> It goes beyond that.......it is outright terrorism
> 
> Root killed twice as many people as the terrorists at the Boston Marathon bombing
> 
> 
> 
> What do numbers have to do with it? Fort Hood shooting was not considered an act of terrorism so how can this be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would make the marathon bombings terrorism but not this massacre of innocent blacks?
> 
> Is it only terrorism when Muslims do it but not when racist whites do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslim terrorist killed the Boston Marathon victims and the WTC victims because they were AMERICAN'S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This idiot doesnt know what terroism means.^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only idiot here is you Asslips.
Click to expand...

Says the guy that doesnt know what terrorism means.


----------



## ninja007

still looking for any lib started black on white crime threads...........


----------



## Asclepias

ninja007 said:


> still looking for any lib started black on white crime threads...........


Stop deflecting and pay attention to this thread.


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a hate crime
> 
> It goes beyond that.......it is outright terrorism
> 
> Root killed twice as many people as the terrorists at the Boston Marathon bombing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do numbers have to do with it? Fort Hood shooting was not considered an act of terrorism so how can this be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would make the marathon bombings terrorism but not this massacre of innocent blacks?
> 
> Is it only terrorism when Muslims do it but not when racist whites do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The intent moron......
Click to expand...

His intent was not to form terror in the black community?

He is a terrorist

If he were Muslim, there would be no question


----------



## JQPublic1

Bush92 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
Click to expand...

 I believe there is such a thing s a hate crime. Hate cries can be tied to motive or intent. They can be spontaneous. While it is true that other crimes can be planned and given some thought before executing them, the hate crime takes on a special flavor all it's own.
Consider that hate against a single individual does not qualify as a nexus  for hate against an entire race or group. When one starts to hate people in general because of race, gender or sexual orientation it usually manifests itself through vandalism,  assault, murder, or mental abuse  and escalates from less serious to serious. It does not end with one victim!


----------



## Manonthestreet

anybody mention how many black facebook friends he had..........makes ya go hhhmmmmmm


----------



## rightwinger

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a hate crime
> 
> It goes beyond that.......it is outright terrorism
> 
> Root killed twice as many people as the terrorists at the Boston Marathon bombing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do numbers have to do with it? Fort Hood shooting was not considered an act of terrorism so how can this be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would make the marathon bombings terrorism but not this massacre of innocent blacks?
> 
> Is it only terrorism when Muslims do it but not when racist whites do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslim terrorist killed the Boston Marathon victims and the WTC victims because they were AMERICAN'S.
Click to expand...

Root killed the members of the church because they were black

How is that not terrorism?

The entire Jim Crow/KKK of the south was terrorism. How is this not the same?


----------



## Asclepias

JQPublic1 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe there is such a thing s a hate crime. Hate cries can be tied to motive or intent. They can be spontaneous. While it is true that other crimes can be planned and given some thought before executing them, the hate crime takes on a special flavor all it's own.
> Consider that hate against a single individual does not qualify as a nexus  for hate against an entire race or group. When one starts to hate people in general because of race, gender or sexual orientation it usually manifests itself through vandalism,  assault, murder, or mental abuse  and escalates from less serious to serious. It does not end with one victim!
Click to expand...

What the idiot doesnt get is that its not a matter of belief. The law exists and any race can be guilty of a hate crime.


----------



## Geaux4it

Statistikhengst said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Obama have a son there ?
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Obama had a son, he might look like the shooter if he self-identifies as a black person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was gross and disgusting, even for you. Did it ever occur to you that when you say stupid shit like that, that you make Righties look totally ridiculous.
> 
> Oh, forget it. You are totally ridiculous, anyway.
Click to expand...

Shut up Stat. This was a terrorist act like ISIS.

-Geaux


----------



## JQPublic1

Bush92 said:


> KK
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are stupid enough to accept everything the right tells you probably believe Casebolt was innocent. All I am saying is that that the word "liberal" is dispensed far too often by people who don't have a clue as to what it means. Some editorials in the media are liberal and others in the same media are more conservative.
> 
> Your attempt to compare this hateful  murderous incursion into a religious sanctuary with black thuggery is ludicrous.  Black thugs don't walk into white churches and kill people. At least not yet.. Neither have I heard of them blowing up  white churches or setting them on fire. Unfortunately, there is something uniquely "white" about that. White Christians would likely agree with me!
> 
> 
> 
> I do not identify as "right" or "left." I think "racism" is dispensed far too often in the media. Do not confuse "realism" with "racism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism exists because people believe in race and tend to congregate around people who look like themselves.  In America, slavery had a huge impact on social roles assigned to people based on skin color and physiognomy. Some, not all, so-called  "white people" felt that freed slaves, mexicans, asians and anyone who didn't look like them were taking something away from white people if  they started to assimilate. The news media can and often does manipulate public opinion depending on which political faction  is most against black progress at  the time or who pays the most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were building a nation and did not feel that anyone was "taking" something from them.They were too busy expanding westward and holding their own against nature and disease. Look at the history of freed Blacks in America. Right to vote and own property. The Whites that came from Europe were the peasant downtrodden class and came to the New World for freedom. Because of what was going on with the African slave trade by both Europeans and Arab Muslims they viewed Africans as an inferior people. Just the truth of the matter when it comes to history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Americans were expanding westward. The industrial corridor, where the jobs were, turned into a new battleground between Whites and blacks who competed for those jobs in the North. The KKK membership soared in both the North and the South  .
> Blacks were terrorized and killed  for any reason or whim that suited whites for deades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KKK membership in North was fueled by an anti Catholic backlash to immigration. Hence National Origins Act and Quota Acts of 1920's. Blacks were not even on the radar.
Click to expand...


 I don't give a hoot about what fueled the KKK membership of the 20s or during the first manifestation. the KKK was used to terrorize  Blacks more than anyone else during their inception in any era.


----------



## MarcATL

Stephanie said:


> You think we'd have this SCREAMING headline about the persons skin color if the shooter had been an Asian, Indian, Oriental, etc etc?
> 
> Here we go again folks. and next they will have them a RIGHTWING extremist, racist bigot,  who is anti-government, read Sarah Palin's facebook and  hated Obama.  so they went out and shot up a church that had black people in it


You've just described the EXACT type that commits such acts.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## emilynghiem

BTW rightwinger
would you consider the Fort Hood Shooting (leaving 13 people dead)
an act of "terrorism" or "mass murder" or "workplace violence" as the govt classed it for political convenience.

If you are so adamant that this act constitutes Terrorism
what about Fort Hood, is that Terrorism or an individual committing mass murder?



rightwinger said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a hate crime
> 
> It goes beyond that.......it is outright terrorism
> 
> Root killed twice as many people as the terrorists at the Boston Marathon bombing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do numbers have to do with it? Fort Hood shooting was not considered an act of terrorism so how can this be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would make the marathon bombings terrorism but not this massacre of innocent blacks?
> 
> Is it only terrorism when Muslims do it but not when racist whites do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslim terrorist killed the Boston Marathon victims and the WTC victims because they were AMERICAN'S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Root killed the members of the church because they were black
> 
> How is that not terrorism?
> 
> The entire Jim Crow/KKK of the south was terrorism. How is this not the same?
Click to expand...


Yes and no rightwinger
Even Muslims were killed in the buildings in 9/11 (not just the Radical Muslim Jihadist terrorists who died)
The Terrorists didn't just target White Americans or US Soldiers but anyone and everyone in those buildings
they were attacking to make a global statement even killing Muslim Americans as part of the collateral damage.

here, the shooter was targeting Blacks specifically
and YES I get your point that he targeted a historic black church
that would maximize the publicity and statement he wanted to make in the media.

PART of what he did was like other terrorist attacks, similar to the Aurora shooter whose act of murder also involves the element of terrorism.

Another difference in how these are viewed is whether these people are acting as part of a COLLECTIVE movement or entity acting as a "national or religious identity" on its own.

If they are acting alone, they tend to be categorized as mass murderers.

If the emphasis is on the group and agenda (like Al Qaeda and Taliban) and not on individual members acting alone, this gets labelled COLLETIVELY as "terrorism" and not as individual acts of murder.

BTW rightwinger
would you consider the Fort Hood Shooting (leaving 13 people dead)
an act of "terrorism" or "mass murder" or "workplace violence" as the govt classed it for political convenience.

If you are so adamant that this act constitutes Terrorism
what about Fort Hood, is that Terrorism or an individual committing mass murder?


----------



## emilynghiem

Stephanie said:


> You think we'd have this SCREAMING headline about the persons skin color if the shooter had been an Asian, Indian, Oriental, etc etc?
> 
> Here we go again folks. and next they will have them a RIGHTWING extremist, racist bigot,  who is anti-government, read Sarah Palin's facebook and  hated Obama.  so they went out and shot up a church that had black people in it



Or WORSE, Stephanie,
why not bring out how DEMOCRAT leaders have decimated an entire National historic district of Freed Slave Churches, and NOBODY has raised an issue on this.  It's a form of GENOCIDE to wipe out the community, destroy historic houses, gravesites, churches and brick streets.

If you brought that out Stephanie what would Obama and Sheila Jackson Lee have to say?

How many churches were burned, torn down, or mysteriously bulldozed and nobody protested.
The locals have constantly protested, but are expected to sue, and win, before any of those protests count legally. In the meantime, many generations of community residents have had their rights deprived and denied over years of this continuing pattern of abuse, oppression and destruction (at taxpayers expense, there is a huge paper trail to show how much money has changed hands to destroy the only national district of Freed Slave churches of its kind in the US) due to lack of any legal representation or defense to speak of.  Politics trumps all that.

Where are the Al Sharptons, the Cornel Wests, Jesse Jackson, and anyone else?

So too bad for this shooter!

If he wanted to "get rid of Blacks" just have the City of Houston hand over 3.4 million, 10 million, 15 million of taxpayers money to Corporate Developers to mow down their houses and churches. And it's all legal and gets the political nod. And silent treatment in the media.

No guns needed. No jail time, no nothing.

And no Liberals or Democrats will say a word. Zip. Nada. Because they want their candidates
to get financial support to run for office. So nobody goes against the powers that be.

That's the way to get away with genocide.  Mask it as politics for Democrats to get in and stay in office. And suddenly it's okay to destroy national historic Black churches, deprive funding property and rights from Blacks, all this is okay if it is going to let Democrats get into office.  Then it's forgivable and acceptable as just the way corporate politics works.

That's how to do it. The KKK and everyone else should take lessons from the City of Houston
how to commit genocide against Blacks, using MILLIONS in taxpayers money over several generations to justify all the damage done as "redevelopment". And not only get away with it, but run for office and get elected by going along with this.

Racists, take note!  If you commit genocide as a Democrat, then it's okay.  You will be backed by the Party.


----------



## GHook93

OohPooPahDoo said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
Click to expand...

This is tragic and simpletons like you use it for political points. That is very sad.

There is a very big difference to these types of incidents. Whites condemn this and feel just as much sorrow for the incident victims that blacks do. When the tables are turned, such as the animal the killed the Australian student because he was white and the animal was bored, blacks either show indifference, defend the man or excuse his actions. The reactions to these types of cowardly acts are treated very differently by both communities!


----------



## 2aguy

emilynghiem said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think we'd have this SCREAMING headline about the persons skin color if the shooter had been an Asian, Indian, Oriental, etc etc?
> 
> Here we go again folks. and next they will have them a RIGHTWING extremist, racist bigot,  who is anti-government, read Sarah Palin's facebook and  hated Obama.  so they went out and shot up a church that had black people in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or WORSE, Stephanie,
> why not bring out how DEMOCRAT leaders have decimated an entire National historic district of Freed Slave Churches, and NOBODY has raised an issue on this.  It's a form of GENOCIDE to wipe out the community, destroy historic houses, gravesites, churches and brick streets.
> 
> If you brought that out Stephanie what would Obama and Sheila Jackson Lee have to say?
> 
> How many churches were burned, torn down, or mysteriously bulldozed and nobody protested.
> The locals have constantly protested, but are expected to sue, and win, before any of those protests count legally. In the meantime, many generations of community residents have had their rights deprived and denied over years of this continuing pattern of abuse, oppression and destruction (at taxpayers expense, there is a huge paper trail to show how much money has changed hands to destroy the only national district of Freed Slave churches of its kind in the US) due to lack of any legal representation or defense to speak of.  Politics trumps all that.
> 
> Where are the Al Sharptons, the Cornel Wests, Jesse Jackson, and anyone else?
> 
> So too bad for this shooter!
> 
> If he wanted to "get rid of Blacks" just have the City of Houston hand over 3.4 million, 10 million, 15 million of taxpayers money to Corporate Developers to mow down their houses and churches. And it's all legal and gets the political nod. And silent treatment in the media.
> 
> No guns needed. No jail time, no nothing.
> 
> And no Liberals or Democrats will say a word. Zip. Nada. Because they want their candidates
> to get financial support to run for office. So nobody goes against the powers that be.
> 
> That's the way to get away with genocide.  Mask it as politics for Democrats to get in and stay in office. And suddenly it's okay to destroy national historic Black churches, deprive funding property and rights from Blacks, all this is okay if it is going to let Democrats get into office.  Then it's forgivable and acceptable as just the way corporate politics works.
> 
> That's how to do it. The KKK and everyone else should take lessons from the City of Houston
> how to commit genocide against Blacks, using MILLIONS in taxpayers money over several generations to justify all the damage done as "redevelopment". And not only get away with it, but run for office and get elected by going along with this.
> 
> Racists, take note!  If you commit genocide as a Democrat, then it's okay.  You will be backed by the Party.
Click to expand...



Genocide...you need to look up what that word means.....


----------



## GHook93

TheOldSchool said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
Click to expand...


No we don't you simpleton. The VAST VAST majority of whites in this country are horrified by this cowardly acts and feel just as much sorrow as blacks do. I very 8 innocent AMERICANS killed by a cowardly evil sick man.

However, when the tables are turned, black flash mobs, random acts of violence or black on white hate crimes, the Black community doesn't share the same sympathy, compassionate or sorrow for the victims.


----------



## Bush92

Asclepias said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe there is such a thing s a hate crime. Hate cries can be tied to motive or intent. They can be spontaneous. While it is true that other crimes can be planned and given some thought before executing them, the hate crime takes on a special flavor all it's own.
> Consider that hate against a single individual does not qualify as a nexus  for hate against an entire race or group. When one starts to hate people in general because of race, gender or sexual orientation it usually manifests itself through vandalism,  assault, murder, or mental abuse  and escalates from less serious to serious. It does not end with one victim!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the idiot doesnt get is that its not a matter of belief. The law exists and any race can be guilty of a hate crime.
Click to expand...

No they cannot. Only White people.


----------



## Bush92

sealybobo said:


> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable


Like the Black Panthers?


----------



## Bush92

Lakhota said:


>


Go Redskins! Go Vikings! Go Fighting Irish! Go Cowboy's! Go Jayhawks! Whats your point?


----------



## Bush92

Lakhota said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
Click to expand...

What's the deal with Trayvon Martin? He attacked someone and got shot. Non-issue.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bush92 said:


> the Supreme Court struck down the vast majority of the 1965 Voting Rights Act because it did not apply to all 50 states. So how can a "hate crime" be Constitutional?



I would say a white supremacist who shoots a black person through the head to further their cause no matter where it happens, is a hate crime, if not terrorism.


----------



## emilynghiem

RE: 
4:55 p.m.

A friend says the white man accused of killing nine people inside a historic black church in Charleston had told him recently that *black people were taking over the world and that something needed to be done for the white race.*

A. Misconception #1
If you look at the population of China, isn't it the Chinese that are poised to take over the world.
Why worry about Blacks who are doing just fine killing themselves off without any help from Whites.

B. Misconception #2
Why bother using guns and wasting bullets just to kill a few people?
When entire generations of Blacks can be wiped out without any bloodshed.
Well, maybe if you count elderly Blacks dying silently of heartbreak depression from being evicted
from their lifelong homes and separated from their community support. Maybe that form of killing might count.

See previous msg to Stephanie about how Democrats have mastered the art of using MILLIONS in taxpayers money to wipe out an ENTIRE Black district of historic churches, all legally, paying off their buddies and getting political support for office at the same time.  No bullets, no bloodshed.  Nothing visible to report in the media.
Everyone willing to be complicit, hush up and look the other way because developer money means elections.

Democrats destroyed the national historic district of Freedmen's Town, totally "legally" with millions of dollars exchanging hands between city and federal funding, property laundered through developer buddies, the works.
Also the entire school district of North Forest was shut down so Houston ISD could take that over as well.
Same thing, and nobody cares because the Blacks are expected to be victimized, exploited and pimped by Democrats. Everyone knows this happens, and nobody can say anything and go against Black Democrats doing it.

C. Misconception #3
Why sacrifice both the lives, rights and freedom of the victims and the shooter to make a statement?

The man could have run for office as a Democrat, commit genocide by supporting a system of welfare and prisons that everyone knows is a form of genocide against Blacks, and get paid for making political statements.

He could retire rich, and have any abuses or corruption completely excused and covered up.
All he needed was to do this as a Democrat and he'd be fine.

Too bad.  If only he had known to join the Democrats, these church goers would still be alive. Giving praise to the fine work of Democrat leaders in killing off the Black community in ways that are politically acceptable.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bush92 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised the way we treat black people that black people don't walk into all-white public places and waste a bunch of us every once in awhile. I wonder how you would feel if a black person walked in to an all white place in the exactly what this guy did would you feel exactly the same way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are Black people treated in the greatest nation on earth with the most opportunity? Perhaps  we need to find those Black people who would turn back time and not come to America as slaves because they would rather live in Africa right now with famine, disease, poverty, and political instability?
Click to expand...


Perhaps white folks should have left them where they were then it wouldn't be an issue at all for you.
The truth is, whatever beef you have with black folks is rooted solely in the actions of white folks.


----------



## Bush92

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Supreme Court struck down the vast majority of the 1965 Voting Rights Act because it did not apply to all 50 states. So how can a "hate crime" be Constitutional?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say a white supremacist who shoots a black person through the head to further their cause no matter where it happens, is a hate crime, if not terrorism.
Click to expand...

And visa versa?


----------



## Bush92

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm surprised the way we treat black people that black people don't walk into all-white public places and waste a bunch of us every once in awhile. I wonder how you would feel if a black person walked in to an all white place in the exactly what this guy did would you feel exactly the same way?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are Black people treated in the greatest nation on earth with the most opportunity? Perhaps  we need to find those Black people who would turn back time and not come to America as slaves because they would rather live in Africa right now with famine, disease, poverty, and political instability?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps white folks should have left them where they were then it wouldn't be an issue at all for you.
> The truth is, whatever beef you have with black folks is rooted solely in the actions of white folks.
Click to expand...

I have no "beef" with Black people.


----------



## Bush92

emilynghiem said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think we'd have this SCREAMING headline about the persons skin color if the shooter had been an Asian, Indian, Oriental, etc etc?
> 
> Here we go again folks. and next they will have them a RIGHTWING extremist, racist bigot,  who is anti-government, read Sarah Palin's facebook and  hated Obama.  so they went out and shot up a church that had black people in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or WORSE, Stephanie,
> why not bring out how DEMOCRAT leaders have decimated an entire National historic district of Freed Slave Churches, and NOBODY has raised an issue on this.  It's a form of GENOCIDE to wipe out the community, destroy historic houses, gravesites, churches and brick streets.
> 
> If you brought that out Stephanie what would Obama and Sheila Jackson Lee have to say?
> 
> How many churches were burned, torn down, or mysteriously bulldozed and nobody protested.
> The locals have constantly protested, but are expected to sue, and win, before any of those protests count legally. In the meantime, many generations of community residents have had their rights deprived and denied over years of this continuing pattern of abuse, oppression and destruction (at taxpayers expense, there is a huge paper trail to show how much money has changed hands to destroy the only national district of Freed Slave churches of its kind in the US) due to lack of any legal representation or defense to speak of.  Politics trumps all that.
> 
> Where are the Al Sharptons, the Cornel Wests, Jesse Jackson, and anyone else?
> 
> So too bad for this shooter!
> 
> If he wanted to "get rid of Blacks" just have the City of Houston hand over 3.4 million, 10 million, 15 million of taxpayers money to Corporate Developers to mow down their houses and churches. And it's all legal and gets the political nod. And silent treatment in the media.
> 
> No guns needed. No jail time, no nothing.
> 
> And no Liberals or Democrats will say a word. Zip. Nada. Because they want their candidates
> to get financial support to run for office. So nobody goes against the powers that be.
> 
> That's the way to get away with genocide.  Mask it as politics for Democrats to get in and stay in office. And suddenly it's okay to destroy national historic Black churches, deprive funding property and rights from Blacks, all this is okay if it is going to let Democrats get into office.  Then it's forgivable and acceptable as just the way corporate politics works.
> 
> That's how to do it. The KKK and everyone else should take lessons from the City of Houston
> how to commit genocide against Blacks, using MILLIONS in taxpayers money over several generations to justify all the damage done as "redevelopment". And not only get away with it, but run for office and get elected by going along with this.
> 
> Racists, take note!  If you commit genocide as a Democrat, then it's okay.  You will be backed by the Party.
Click to expand...

And if your a Black Republican your an "Uncle Tom."


----------



## Hutch Starskey

JQPublic1 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If your too stupid to figure out that "hand's up don't shoot" never happened then I suppose you believe O.J. was innocent? All I am saying is the track record of the liberal media is one of a rush to judgement and painting these incidents as purely racial motivated. Remember Andrew Zimmerman was a "White-Hispanic?" The guy was a nut job. Also, does the media report on Black on White crime in the same manner? Nope. I'm sick of the race card and how it's played in this country. Regardless of his motives he is a lunatic maniac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are stupid enough to accept everything the right tells you probably believe Casebolt was innocent. All I am saying is that that the word "liberal" is dispensed far too often by people who don't have a clue as to what it means. Some editorials in the media are liberal and others in the same media are more conservative.
> 
> Your attempt to compare this hateful  murderous incursion into a religious sanctuary with black thuggery is ludicrous.  Black thugs don't walk into white churches and kill people. At least not yet.. Neither have I heard of them blowing up  white churches or setting them on fire. Unfortunately, there is something uniquely "white" about that. White Christians would likely agree with me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not identify as "right" or "left." I think "racism" is dispensed far too often in the media. Do not confuse "realism" with "racism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism exists because people believe in race and tend to congregate around people who look like themselves.  In America, slavery had a huge impact on social roles assigned to people based on skin color and physiognomy. Some, not all, so-called  "white people" felt that freed slaves, mexicans, asians and anyone who didn't look like them were taking something away from white people if  they started to assimilate. The news media can and often does manipulate public opinion depending on which political faction  is most against black progress at  the time or who pays the most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were building a nation and did not feel that anyone was "taking" something from them.They were too busy expanding westward and holding their own against nature and disease. Look at the history of freed Blacks in America. Right to vote and own property. The Whites that came from Europe were the peasant downtrodden class and came to the New World for freedom. Because of what was going on with the African slave trade by both Europeans and Arab Muslims they viewed Africans as an inferior people. Just the truth of the matter when it comes to history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Americans were expanding westward. The industrial corridor, where the jobs were, turned into a new battleground between Whites and blacks who competed for those jobs in the North. The KKK membership soared in both the North and the South  .
> Blacks were terrorized and killed  for any reason or whim that suited whites for deades.
Click to expand...


Not just killed but worse. Excluded from any meaningful aspect of livelihood.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bush92 said:


> KK
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are stupid enough to accept everything the right tells you probably believe Casebolt was innocent. All I am saying is that that the word "liberal" is dispensed far too often by people who don't have a clue as to what it means. Some editorials in the media are liberal and others in the same media are more conservative.
> 
> Your attempt to compare this hateful  murderous incursion into a religious sanctuary with black thuggery is ludicrous.  Black thugs don't walk into white churches and kill people. At least not yet.. Neither have I heard of them blowing up  white churches or setting them on fire. Unfortunately, there is something uniquely "white" about that. White Christians would likely agree with me!
> 
> 
> 
> I do not identify as "right" or "left." I think "racism" is dispensed far too often in the media. Do not confuse "realism" with "racism."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racism exists because people believe in race and tend to congregate around people who look like themselves.  In America, slavery had a huge impact on social roles assigned to people based on skin color and physiognomy. Some, not all, so-called  "white people" felt that freed slaves, mexicans, asians and anyone who didn't look like them were taking something away from white people if  they started to assimilate. The news media can and often does manipulate public opinion depending on which political faction  is most against black progress at  the time or who pays the most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were building a nation and did not feel that anyone was "taking" something from them.They were too busy expanding westward and holding their own against nature and disease. Look at the history of freed Blacks in America. Right to vote and own property. The Whites that came from Europe were the peasant downtrodden class and came to the New World for freedom. Because of what was going on with the African slave trade by both Europeans and Arab Muslims they viewed Africans as an inferior people. Just the truth of the matter when it comes to history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Americans were expanding westward. The industrial corridor, where the jobs were, turned into a new battleground between Whites and blacks who competed for those jobs in the North. The KKK membership soared in both the North and the South  .
> Blacks were terrorized and killed  for any reason or whim that suited whites for deades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KKK membership in North was fueled by an anti Catholic backlash to immigration. Hence National Origins Act and Quota Acts of 1920's. Blacks were not even on the radar.
Click to expand...


No the Irish were. So on to the next best thing. The new, easily exploited immigrants from the south. Ding.......Ding....round  two!


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Silhouette said:


> Just saw the coverage on three networks: CNN, Fox and MSNBC.  Was flipping around while Maddow's show was on.  CNN and Fox both showed the full face shots of the suspected shooter.  On Maddow's show his face was blurred out.
> 
> Anyone know why on her show he was blurred?  Thought it was weird.  You can get back to your fight now.



Weird. Saw the same thing.


----------



## emilynghiem

2aguy said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think we'd have this SCREAMING headline about the persons skin color if the shooter had been an Asian, Indian, Oriental, etc etc?
> 
> Here we go again folks. and next they will have them a RIGHTWING extremist, racist bigot,  who is anti-government, read Sarah Palin's facebook and  hated Obama.  so they went out and shot up a church that had black people in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or WORSE, Stephanie,
> why not bring out how DEMOCRAT leaders have decimated an entire National historic district of Freed Slave Churches, and NOBODY has raised an issue on this.  It's a form of GENOCIDE to wipe out the community, destroy historic houses, gravesites, churches and brick streets.
> 
> If you brought that out Stephanie what would Obama and Sheila Jackson Lee have to say?
> 
> How many churches were burned, torn down, or mysteriously bulldozed and nobody protested.
> The locals have constantly protested, but are expected to sue, and win, before any of those protests count legally. In the meantime, many generations of community residents have had their rights deprived and denied over years of this continuing pattern of abuse, oppression and destruction (at taxpayers expense, there is a huge paper trail to show how much money has changed hands to destroy the only national district of Freed Slave churches of its kind in the US) due to lack of any legal representation or defense to speak of.  Politics trumps all that.
> 
> Where are the Al Sharptons, the Cornel Wests, Jesse Jackson, and anyone else?
> 
> So too bad for this shooter!
> 
> If he wanted to "get rid of Blacks" just have the City of Houston hand over 3.4 million, 10 million, 15 million of taxpayers money to Corporate Developers to mow down their houses and churches. And it's all legal and gets the political nod. And silent treatment in the media.
> 
> No guns needed. No jail time, no nothing.
> 
> And no Liberals or Democrats will say a word. Zip. Nada. Because they want their candidates
> to get financial support to run for office. So nobody goes against the powers that be.
> 
> That's the way to get away with genocide.  Mask it as politics for Democrats to get in and stay in office. And suddenly it's okay to destroy national historic Black churches, deprive funding property and rights from Blacks, all this is okay if it is going to let Democrats get into office.  Then it's forgivable and acceptable as just the way corporate politics works.
> 
> That's how to do it. The KKK and everyone else should take lessons from the City of Houston
> how to commit genocide against Blacks, using MILLIONS in taxpayers money over several generations to justify all the damage done as "redevelopment". And not only get away with it, but run for office and get elected by going along with this.
> 
> Racists, take note!  If you commit genocide as a Democrat, then it's okay.  You will be backed by the Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genocide...you need to look up what that word means.....
Click to expand...


2aguy 
The first step in genocide is to strip people of their property and right to the land.

1. This was done consistently even abusing eminent domain to take property away from private owners and seize it for government control.  
2. Then public resources were given to developers to seize historic houses to destroy the integrity of the district so it couldn't be saved under the residents' plans to preserve their identity and history there.

3. And the youth and next generations are prevented from inheriting the land because it is given granted and seized by corporate developers USING TAXPAYER resources. This isn't done by free market/free will, this is done SYSTEMATICALLY by Democrats abusing tax money, govt offices and political connections to make sure competing interests seize the land and take it away from local owners and churches. The Democrats have forced the churches to hand over their land to the City.  So this bleeds out the community where they can no longer live there if outside HOSTILE interests and City control all the housing and take over the land.  The city even demolished a historic church prematurely to make sure it had no chance of being saved. 

Desecrating the gravesites and churches is another way to weaken and kill the spirit of the community.  Shutting down and cutting off any support so the residents are forced to leave.

2/3 of the national historic landmark of Allen Parkway was demolished to make sure the historic significance was lost. Most of the houses that characterized the district were removed or torn down so the history and community is gone. Elders and leaders were evicted, to the point were COUNTLESS elderly residents died of depression from being removed from their native homes and community. This KILLED the spirit of the community, it was all done on purpose to prevent the community from defending and maintaining their culture and presence.

Yes, in that sense, it is a form of genocide. To tear up the gravesites that are a necessary part of the community history and culture. To evict the community elders and leaders to prevent them from assembling to defend their interests and rights.

Yes, this is a form of genocide to wipe out that community by attacking, dividing and stripping the ability to live there and sustain the culture.

Like the Native Americans, take the land, harass and evict the people, divide and remove the leaders from the community.  Rob and destroy the culture so it is no longer viable. Until it is completely wiped out.


----------



## Bush92

Hutch Starskey said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> KK
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not identify as "right" or "left." I think "racism" is dispensed far too often in the media. Do not confuse "realism" with "racism."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racism exists because people believe in race and tend to congregate around people who look like themselves.  In America, slavery had a huge impact on social roles assigned to people based on skin color and physiognomy. Some, not all, so-called  "white people" felt that freed slaves, mexicans, asians and anyone who didn't look like them were taking something away from white people if  they started to assimilate. The news media can and often does manipulate public opinion depending on which political faction  is most against black progress at  the time or who pays the most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were building a nation and did not feel that anyone was "taking" something from them.They were too busy expanding westward and holding their own against nature and disease. Look at the history of freed Blacks in America. Right to vote and own property. The Whites that came from Europe were the peasant downtrodden class and came to the New World for freedom. Because of what was going on with the African slave trade by both Europeans and Arab Muslims they viewed Africans as an inferior people. Just the truth of the matter when it comes to history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Americans were expanding westward. The industrial corridor, where the jobs were, turned into a new battleground between Whites and blacks who competed for those jobs in the North. The KKK membership soared in both the North and the South  .
> Blacks were terrorized and killed  for any reason or whim that suited whites for deades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> KKK membership in North was fueled by an anti Catholic backlash to immigration. Hence National Origins Act and Quota Acts of 1920's. Blacks were not even on the radar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No the Irish were. So on to the next best thing. The new, easily exploited immigrants from the south. Ding.......Ding....round  two!
Click to expand...

You look past the Italian's, Polish, Lithuanians, and Germans. The % of Blacks who migrated North during the Great Migration period as compared to overall northern population and work force were infinitesimal by comparison. 8,9,10, yerrrr out!


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Asclepias said:


> Einstein said it best. Racism is a white persons disease.



Absolutely. You will not find an example on the planet that comes even close. 
Whites have crashed like a tsunami over this planet decimating nearly every native population they have encountered.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Asclepias said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Supreme Court struck down the vast majority of the 1965 Voting Rights Act because it did not apply to all 50 states. So how can a "hate crime" be Constitutional?
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck? I mean what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How can "hate crimes" only be perpetrated by Whites only? Again I refer to Eric Holder comments before Congress. See the video I posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop embarrassing yourself. Blacks can commit hate crimes retard.
Click to expand...


Sure they can. They just don't have quite the history of doing so.


----------



## Asclepias

Bush92 said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think we'd have this SCREAMING headline about the persons skin color if the shooter had been an Asian, Indian, Oriental, etc etc?
> 
> Here we go again folks. and next they will have them a RIGHTWING extremist, racist bigot,  who is anti-government, read Sarah Palin's facebook and  hated Obama.  so they went out and shot up a church that had black people in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or WORSE, Stephanie,
> why not bring out how DEMOCRAT leaders have decimated an entire National historic district of Freed Slave Churches, and NOBODY has raised an issue on this.  It's a form of GENOCIDE to wipe out the community, destroy historic houses, gravesites, churches and brick streets.
> 
> If you brought that out Stephanie what would Obama and Sheila Jackson Lee have to say?
> 
> How many churches were burned, torn down, or mysteriously bulldozed and nobody protested.
> The locals have constantly protested, but are expected to sue, and win, before any of those protests count legally. In the meantime, many generations of community residents have had their rights deprived and denied over years of this continuing pattern of abuse, oppression and destruction (at taxpayers expense, there is a huge paper trail to show how much money has changed hands to destroy the only national district of Freed Slave churches of its kind in the US) due to lack of any legal representation or defense to speak of.  Politics trumps all that.
> 
> Where are the Al Sharptons, the Cornel Wests, Jesse Jackson, and anyone else?
> 
> So too bad for this shooter!
> 
> If he wanted to "get rid of Blacks" just have the City of Houston hand over 3.4 million, 10 million, 15 million of taxpayers money to Corporate Developers to mow down their houses and churches. And it's all legal and gets the political nod. And silent treatment in the media.
> 
> No guns needed. No jail time, no nothing.
> 
> And no Liberals or Democrats will say a word. Zip. Nada. Because they want their candidates
> to get financial support to run for office. So nobody goes against the powers that be.
> 
> That's the way to get away with genocide.  Mask it as politics for Democrats to get in and stay in office. And suddenly it's okay to destroy national historic Black churches, deprive funding property and rights from Blacks, all this is okay if it is going to let Democrats get into office.  Then it's forgivable and acceptable as just the way corporate politics works.
> 
> That's how to do it. The KKK and everyone else should take lessons from the City of Houston
> how to commit genocide against Blacks, using MILLIONS in taxpayers money over several generations to justify all the damage done as "redevelopment". And not only get away with it, but run for office and get elected by going along with this.
> 
> Racists, take note!  If you commit genocide as a Democrat, then it's okay.  You will be backed by the Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if your a Black Republican your an "Uncle Tom."
Click to expand...

Bullshit. Collin Powell and many other Black republicans are not Uncle Toms. You must not have a clue what Uncle Tom means.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Asclepias said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone doubt that it could have been a colored person running into a room of whites yelling every epithet in the book and Liekhota would say "that's not a hate crime?"
> 
> 
> 
> Epithets are not indicative of hate crimes dummy. See I called you an epithet and didnt mention race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial epiteths are jungle monkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did whites live in the jungle?  Oh yeah thats right the story of Tarazan was based on a real monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were too smart to. They didn't live in the fucking desert either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They would have burned to death lacking melanin.  Point is they are monkeys.
Click to expand...


I don't go near the equator for that very reason.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Asclepias said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think we'd have this SCREAMING headline about the persons skin color if the shooter had been an Asian, Indian, Oriental, etc etc?
> 
> Here we go again folks. and next they will have them a RIGHTWING extremist, racist bigot,  who is anti-government, read Sarah Palin's facebook and  hated Obama.  so they went out and shot up a church that had black people in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or WORSE, Stephanie,
> why not bring out how DEMOCRAT leaders have decimated an entire National historic district of Freed Slave Churches, and NOBODY has raised an issue on this.  It's a form of GENOCIDE to wipe out the community, destroy historic houses, gravesites, churches and brick streets.
> 
> If you brought that out Stephanie what would Obama and Sheila Jackson Lee have to say?
> 
> How many churches were burned, torn down, or mysteriously bulldozed and nobody protested.
> The locals have constantly protested, but are expected to sue, and win, before any of those protests count legally. In the meantime, many generations of community residents have had their rights deprived and denied over years of this continuing pattern of abuse, oppression and destruction (at taxpayers expense, there is a huge paper trail to show how much money has changed hands to destroy the only national district of Freed Slave churches of its kind in the US) due to lack of any legal representation or defense to speak of.  Politics trumps all that.
> 
> Where are the Al Sharptons, the Cornel Wests, Jesse Jackson, and anyone else?
> 
> So too bad for this shooter!
> 
> If he wanted to "get rid of Blacks" just have the City of Houston hand over 3.4 million, 10 million, 15 million of taxpayers money to Corporate Developers to mow down their houses and churches. And it's all legal and gets the political nod. And silent treatment in the media.
> 
> No guns needed. No jail time, no nothing.
> 
> And no Liberals or Democrats will say a word. Zip. Nada. Because they want their candidates
> to get financial support to run for office. So nobody goes against the powers that be.
> 
> That's the way to get away with genocide.  Mask it as politics for Democrats to get in and stay in office. And suddenly it's okay to destroy national historic Black churches, deprive funding property and rights from Blacks, all this is okay if it is going to let Democrats get into office.  Then it's forgivable and acceptable as just the way corporate politics works.
> 
> That's how to do it. The KKK and everyone else should take lessons from the City of Houston
> how to commit genocide against Blacks, using MILLIONS in taxpayers money over several generations to justify all the damage done as "redevelopment". And not only get away with it, but run for office and get elected by going along with this.
> 
> Racists, take note!  If you commit genocide as a Democrat, then it's okay.  You will be backed by the Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if your a Black Republican your an "Uncle Tom."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Collin Powell and many other Black republicans are not Uncle Toms. You must not have a clue what Uncle Tom means.
Click to expand...

 Is it even possible for an uncle Tom to exist in it's historic form? I don't think so. The context is all wrong.


----------



## emilynghiem

Hutch Starskey said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein said it best. Racism is a white persons disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. You will not find an example on the planet that comes even close.
> Whites have crashed like a tsunami over this planet decimating nearly every native population they have encountered.
Click to expand...


Dear Hutch Starskey

Don't leave out the Asians. The kamikaze genocides committed by one Asian entity against another are so horrible, I don't know if they've been fully documented.  The Pol Pot / Cambodian genocides, the Japanese and Chinese massacres of entire villages and populations we may not ever know the full extent of.

The Whites such as Hitler and Imperial Expansionism may get more press and prominence in history books.
But that doesn't mean they are the only ones.

The Black slave issue gets more press and attention historically, but percentage wise that doesn't mean it is the largest in numbers.  By population alone the Asian slavery is much larger, but that doesn't get as much attention.

As one math teacher joked in class, the next time someone tries to lay a guilt trip on you about the millions of starving people in China, tell them "Oh yeah? Name one" and shut them up.

Because you can't name any of the Asians killed or enslaved in historic and ongoing oppression,
how can any of those numbers be counted or compared.  It can't be.

Racism is a projection and all people of all classes and cultures have projected some form of
class division to justify tribal warfare and dominance.

The Whites are better at documenting the history "linearly" which is part of the EuroLINEAR culture.

But holistically and collectively, the suffering from oppression and war from all cultures goes off the map.

If you only focus on Whites, of course, that is what you will see.
This is just a microcosm of what the whole of humanity goes through
in a learning curve to overcome injustice and work toward lasting peace and justice in stages.

The European culture tends to document things in HISTORICAL linear order
but really the process is holistic and crosses over and connects all cultures we may or may not hear about.


----------



## MarcATL

Billy_Kinetta said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If I didn't know any better, I'd swear this in the 1960's and you sir is demanding that Dr.King stay away. Al Sharpton, Jackson are not responsible for a young white male with a hate mentality.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Complete nonsense.  King was a decent man who helped right a wrong.  Sharpton, Jackson and others are typical Democrat operatives charged with stirring up as much chaos and racial animosity as they can within the black community.
Click to expand...

What wrong did King right? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

007 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This nut bag hated Christians. Had nothing to do with race. So calling it a hate crime better mean hate against Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't know that til they arrest and interview him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the most logical conclusion. He chose a "CHURCH."
> 
> Use your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He chose a BLACK church.
> 
> Did he hate Christians, Blacks, or Black Christians?
> 
> Until his story comes out, FROM HIS OWN LIPS, we're just guessing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guesses are based on logic. Its called profiling, and you can bet that's what the cops are doing right now on this guy, building a profile.
> 
> He could have shot up a bunch of BLACKS in any of a couple hundred different places, but he didn't, he chose a CHURCH, so it's not logical it was a crime solely against blacks.
> 
> That's not to say race didn't play a role, it just isn't what stands out as his motiove. He wanted to kill Christians. They could have been green and it wouldn't have mattered.
Click to expand...

So when he said "you people are running the country and raping our women " he was referring to Christians? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Epithets are not indicative of hate crimes dummy. See I called you an epithet and didnt mention race.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racial epiteths are jungle monkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did whites live in the jungle?  Oh yeah thats right the story of Tarazan was based on a real monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dummy , EVERY person on Earth is related to a monkey. Whites are as you say cave monkeys, blacks are jungle monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> before cave monkeys existed we were all jungle monkeys. Whites are just a different breed a newer breed of human on the evolation tree. that means your great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great grandmother was a black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are a mutation. They arent a new breed.
> 
> "Light skin in Europeans stems from a gene mutation from a single person who lived 10,000 years ago.
> 
> This is according to a new U.S. study that claims the colour is due to an ancient ancestor who lived somewhere between the Middle East and the Indian subcontinent.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"
Click to expand...


So true!!!
EVERY other person on the Earth not born in northern Europe is some shade of brown. Brown is the natural shade of human. Only those few who ventured to the cold North are white. White is the genetic anomoly on the planet.


----------



## emilynghiem

Hutch Starskey said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You think we'd have this SCREAMING headline about the persons skin color if the shooter had been an Asian, Indian, Oriental, etc etc?
> 
> Here we go again folks. and next they will have them a RIGHTWING extremist, racist bigot,  who is anti-government, read Sarah Palin's facebook and  hated Obama.  so they went out and shot up a church that had black people in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or WORSE, Stephanie,
> why not bring out how DEMOCRAT leaders have decimated an entire National historic district of Freed Slave Churches, and NOBODY has raised an issue on this.  It's a form of GENOCIDE to wipe out the community, destroy historic houses, gravesites, churches and brick streets.
> 
> If you brought that out Stephanie what would Obama and Sheila Jackson Lee have to say?
> 
> How many churches were burned, torn down, or mysteriously bulldozed and nobody protested.
> The locals have constantly protested, but are expected to sue, and win, before any of those protests count legally. In the meantime, many generations of community residents have had their rights deprived and denied over years of this continuing pattern of abuse, oppression and destruction (at taxpayers expense, there is a huge paper trail to show how much money has changed hands to destroy the only national district of Freed Slave churches of its kind in the US) due to lack of any legal representation or defense to speak of.  Politics trumps all that.
> 
> Where are the Al Sharptons, the Cornel Wests, Jesse Jackson, and anyone else?
> 
> So too bad for this shooter!
> 
> If he wanted to "get rid of Blacks" just have the City of Houston hand over 3.4 million, 10 million, 15 million of taxpayers money to Corporate Developers to mow down their houses and churches. And it's all legal and gets the political nod. And silent treatment in the media.
> 
> No guns needed. No jail time, no nothing.
> 
> And no Liberals or Democrats will say a word. Zip. Nada. Because they want their candidates
> to get financial support to run for office. So nobody goes against the powers that be.
> 
> That's the way to get away with genocide.  Mask it as politics for Democrats to get in and stay in office. And suddenly it's okay to destroy national historic Black churches, deprive funding property and rights from Blacks, all this is okay if it is going to let Democrats get into office.  Then it's forgivable and acceptable as just the way corporate politics works.
> 
> That's how to do it. The KKK and everyone else should take lessons from the City of Houston
> how to commit genocide against Blacks, using MILLIONS in taxpayers money over several generations to justify all the damage done as "redevelopment". And not only get away with it, but run for office and get elected by going along with this.
> 
> Racists, take note!  If you commit genocide as a Democrat, then it's okay.  You will be backed by the Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And if your a Black Republican your an "Uncle Tom."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. Collin Powell and many other Black republicans are not Uncle Toms. You must not have a clue what Uncle Tom means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is it even possible for an uncle Tom to exist in it's historic form? I don't think so. The context is all wrong.
Click to expand...


Hi Asclepias  and Hutch Starskey
YES today we have POLITICAL parties and leaders
playing the roles of "House Slaves" and "Field Slaves"
The House Slaves are the one called Uncle Toms.

Today it is the party of the rich divided from the party of the poor,
and both accusing the other of being criminal and taking advantage of govt at taxpayer expense.

So the labels have changed, to Democrats for the poor and Republicans for the rich,
but the game is the same to keep the two divided from each other
so they remain enslaved to politics and have no control over govt.

if you look at close to 40% tax rate, what does that remind you of?
If 60% of your labor and income is yours, but 40% automatically is govt's
then that is the equivalent of 3/5 free and 2/5 slave. We are forced to pay our
labor to govt, so that is the master and we as workers are REQUIRED to pay 2/5 BY LAW.

So that makes all taxpayers subject to govt at a similar rate 
as when the country was founded and declared Blacks to be 3/5 free and 2/5 property.


----------



## MarcATL

007 said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't know that til they arrest and interview him.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the most logical conclusion. He chose a "CHURCH."
> 
> Use your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He chose a BLACK church.
> 
> Did he hate Christians, Blacks, or Black Christians?
> 
> Until his story comes out, FROM HIS OWN LIPS, we're just guessing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guesses are based on logic. Its called profiling, and you can bet that's what the cops are doing right now on this guy, building a profile.
> 
> He could have shot up a bunch of BLACKS in any of a couple hundred different places, but he didn't, he chose a CHURCH, so it's not logical it was a crime solely against blacks.
> 
> That's not to say race didn't play a role, it just isn't what stands out as his motiove. He wanted to kill Christians. They could have been green and it wouldn't have mattered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If his only goal was to kill Christians, why did he pick a black church when there are so many varieties of white Christian churches the area?
> 
> Baptist, Presbyterian, Catholic, etc
> 
> Why target the black church?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing you can be sure of, of a church. There will be Christians inside.
> 
> One thing you can't be sure of, that it's a black only church.
Click to expand...

The back flipping and suspension of reality the buffoon is engaging in is uncanny!

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Muhammed

bucs90 said:


> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.


The AME is a known racist hate organization.


----------



## emilynghiem

Hutch Starskey said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Racial epiteths are jungle monkey
> 
> 
> 
> When did whites live in the jungle?  Oh yeah thats right the story of Tarazan was based on a real monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dummy , EVERY person on Earth is related to a monkey. Whites are as you say cave monkeys, blacks are jungle monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> before cave monkeys existed we were all jungle monkeys. Whites are just a different breed a newer breed of human on the evolation tree. that means your great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great grandmother was a black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are a mutation. They arent a new breed.
> 
> "Light skin in Europeans stems from a gene mutation from a single person who lived 10,000 years ago.
> 
> This is according to a new U.S. study that claims the colour is due to an ancient ancestor who lived somewhere between the Middle East and the Indian subcontinent.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So true!!!
> EVERY other person on the Earth not born in northern Europe is some shade of brown. Brown is the natural shade of human. Only those few who ventured to the cold North are white. White is the genetic anomoly on the planet.
Click to expand...


Dear Hutch Starskey 
White or lighter skin has become associated with the Management or Owner class that works indoors
and does not have to work out in the fields doing manual labor,  production or crop work.

Brown skin is associated with the working classes at manual labor whose work is valued less than the management and owners.

THIS IS NOT LIMITED TO JUST EUROPEAN WHITE RACE

This light skin/dark skin class distinction is found in
* Asians, where I read about girls trying to scrub their skin white so they aren't seen as "brown"
* Latino and Black (look at the controversy over Jennifer Lopez and Beyonce, and skin and hair and looking white. A whole class issue over this. and it isn't about becoming white but being associated with upper class)
* slave issues with both Irish and Black, where the mulattos could not be distinguished,
and also Black slaves were considered more valuable, and rapes/forced breeding was done to produce more Black skinned slaves in order to distinguish them. again for CLASS purposes, to tell them apart for STATUS.

if you look up the history, it was pointed out to me that as the meat gathering and storage of food went to new levels with the industrial revolution and division of labor, then the MANAGEMENT classes associated with the technology to manage the production and distribution VS the WORKING classes who did the field labor,
this caused an even greater divide in VALUING the work and ownership of higher classes over workers who are considered more common and less valuable at the bottom of the scale.

Yes, race has been historically used to pit one group over another to dominate.
so it is mixed in, and impossible to separate.

But if you look at the bigger pattern, it's CLASS division and social pecking order that is driving it.

This explains why you will see Blacks discriminate and abuse other Blacks.  It's class perception mixed in also.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

JQPublic1 said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe there is such a thing s a hate crime. Hate cries can be tied to motive or intent. They can be spontaneous. While it is true that other crimes can be planned and given some thought before executing them, the hate crime takes on a special flavor all it's own.
> Consider that hate against a single individual does not qualify as a nexus  for hate against an entire race or group. When one starts to hate people in general because of race, gender or sexual orientation it usually manifests itself through vandalism,  assault, murder, or mental abuse  and escalates from less serious to serious. It does not end with one victim!
Click to expand...


A hate crime has a larger more detrimental affect on society. Look at the recent unrest that has occured simply because of the perception of  coordinated bias. Law enforecemnt has a vested interest in calling this shit out and squashing it before it escalates.


----------



## Muhammed

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone doubt that it could have been a colored person running into a room of whites yelling every epithet in the book and Liekhota would say "that's not a hate crime?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Epithets are not indicative of hate crimes dummy. See I called you an epithet and didnt mention race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the colloquial term is "jungle bunnies", not "jungle monkeys".
> 
> Racial epiteths are jungle monkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did whites live in the jungle?  Oh yeah thats right the story of Tarazan was based on a real monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dummy , EVERY person on Earth is related to a monkey. Whites are as you say cave monkeys, blacks are jungle monkeys.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hutch Starskey

emilynghiem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did whites live in the jungle?  Oh yeah thats right the story of Tarazan was based on a real monkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dummy , EVERY person on Earth is related to a monkey. Whites are as you say cave monkeys, blacks are jungle monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> before cave monkeys existed we were all jungle monkeys. Whites are just a different breed a newer breed of human on the evolation tree. that means your great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great great grandmother was a black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites are a mutation. They arent a new breed.
> 
> "Light skin in Europeans stems from a gene mutation from a single person who lived 10,000 years ago.
> 
> This is according to a new U.S. study that claims the colour is due to an ancient ancestor who lived somewhere between the Middle East and the Indian subcontinent.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Light skin in Europeans stems from ONE 10 000-year-old ancestor who lived between India and the Middle East claims study Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So true!!!
> EVERY other person on the Earth not born in northern Europe is some shade of brown. Brown is the natural shade of human. Only those few who ventured to the cold North are white. White is the genetic anomoly on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Hutch Starskey
> White or lighter skin has become associated with the Management or Owner class that works indoors
> and does not have to work out in the fields doing manual labor,  production or crop work.
> 
> Brown skin is associated with the working classes at manual labor whose work is valued less than the management and owners.
> 
> THIS IS NOT LIMITED TO JUST EUROPEAN WHITE RACE
> 
> This light skin/dark skin class distinction is found in
> * Asians, where I read about girls trying to scrub their skin white so they aren't seen as "brown"
> * Latino and Black (look at the controversy over Jennifer Lopez and Beyonce, and skin and hair and looking white. A whole class issue over this. and it isn't about becoming white but being associated with upper class)
> * slave issues with both Irish and Black, where the mulattos could not be distinguished,
> and also Black slaves were considered more valuable, and rapes/forced breeding was done to produce more Black skinned slaves in order to distinguish them. again for CLASS purposes, to tell them apart for STATUS.
> 
> if you look up the history, it was pointed out to me that as the meat gathering and storage of food went to new levels with the industrial revolution and division of labor, then the MANAGEMENT classes associated with the technology to manage the production and distribution VS the WORKING classes who did the field labor,
> this caused an even greater divide in VALUING the work and ownership of higher classes over workers who are considered more common and less valuable at the bottom of the scale.
> 
> Yes, race has been historically used to pit one group over another to dominate.
> so it is mixed in, and impossible to separate.
> 
> But if you look at the bigger pattern, it's CLASS division and social pecking order that is driving it.
> 
> This explains why you will see Blacks discriminate and abuse other Blacks.  It's class perception mixed in also.
Click to expand...


None of which has to do with genetics.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Bush92 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Supreme Court struck down the vast majority of the 1965 Voting Rights Act because it did not apply to all 50 states. So how can a "hate crime" be Constitutional?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say a white supremacist who shoots a black person through the head to further their cause no matter where it happens, is a hate crime, if not terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And visa versa?
Click to expand...


Please tell us more about the long and brutal history of blacks wielding their superiority over whites. 
What legislation has been passed to protect whites from black discrimination?


----------



## Muhammed

Asclepias said:


> Einstein said it best. Racism is a white persons disease.


LOL

You are by far the most bigoted racist POS on this site.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

emilynghiem said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein said it best. Racism is a white persons disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. You will not find an example on the planet that comes even close.
> Whites have crashed like a tsunami over this planet decimating nearly every native population they have encountered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Hutch Starskey
> 
> Don't leave out the Asians. The kamikaze genocides committed by one Asian entity against another are so horrible, I don't know if they've been fully documented.  The Pol Pot / Cambodian genocides, the Japanese and Chinese massacres of entire villages and populations we may not ever know the full extent of.
> 
> The Whites such as Hitler and Imperial Expansionism may get more press and prominence in history books.
> But that doesn't mean they are the only ones.
> 
> The Black slave issue gets more press and attention historically, but percentage wise that doesn't mean it is the largest in numbers.  By population alone the Asian slavery is much larger, but that doesn't get as much attention.
> 
> As one math teacher joked in class, the next time someone tries to lay a guilt trip on you about the millions of starving people in China, tell them "Oh yeah? Name one" and shut them up.
> 
> Because you can't name any of the Asians killed or enslaved in historic and ongoing oppression,
> how can any of those numbers be counted or compared.  It can't be.
> 
> Racism is a projection and all people of all classes and cultures have projected some form of
> class division to justify tribal warfare and dominance.
> 
> The Whites are better at documenting the history "linearly" which is part of the EuroLINEAR culture.
> 
> But holistically and collectively, the suffering from oppression and war from all cultures goes off the map.
> 
> If you only focus on Whites, of course, that is what you will see.
> This is just a microcosm of what the whole of humanity goes through
> in a learning curve to overcome injustice and work toward lasting peace and justice in stages.
> 
> The European culture tends to document things in HISTORICAL linear order
> but really the process is holistic and crosses over and connects all cultures we may or may not hear about.
Click to expand...


Stop and think for a moment. Just consider what the British, Spanish and portuguese are responsible for alone. On what continents?


----------



## Noomi

bucs90 said:


> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.



What sort of sick racist bastard guns down more than a dozen innocent people praying?

How many mass shootings is this so far, America? Don't you think that perhaps you can actually prevent this from happening if you fucking banned guns?


----------



## MarcATL

bucs90 said:


> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another black on black crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do like being a racist prick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Race doesn't exist. I fail to see how lumping people into an arbitrary group matters in a time like this. We should be mourning, not hating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot are. I hate that it takes such horror.
> 
> But im downtown now. You should see the unity and literally singing Christian hymns in the street...white and black joining arms....its a heartwarming scene.
> 
> The national media and Al Sharpton and white supremacists will swoop in and ruin it. But for now...its quite humbling to watch.
Click to expand...

How will Reverend Al Sharpton ruin it? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## irosie91

tigerred59 said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Ian Black *✔* @michaelianblack
> Charleston: white dude
> Aurora, CO: white dude
> Boston: white dudes
> Newtown : white dude
> 
> Time to start racially profiling white dudes.
> 
> 8:02 AM - 18 Jun 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Amen....I personally am more afraid of white loner white boys under the age of 25 than of any muslim or thug running the streets.*
Click to expand...


then you are stupid------white loner white supremacists are------THE SAME as jihadist dogs and pigs and bitches.    I am an American kid----daughter of two American jews---born in the USA -----THEIR parents---one from Europe----one from England and the other two born in the USA  way back in the  1800s.    THUS   ----I am a  jewish yankee doodle dandy.    I got news for you----I learned about ISLAM ---from islamo Nazi propaganda promulgated in the USA------since the early 1900s   ------in fact since the late  1800s---then I learned about it from muslims with home I have worked and socialized for more than  40 years.  -----You Nazis and meccaist scum are ONE AND THE SAME  and have been so for more than 1000 years


----------



## irosie91

Noomi said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of sick racist bastard guns down more than a dozen innocent people praying?
> 
> How many mass shootings is this so far, America? Don't you think that perhaps you can actually prevent this from happening if you fucking banned guns?
Click to expand...


No.      If guns were banned in the USA  ----filthy  meccaist slut whores would place bombs on their  WHORE asses and murder people for the stinking pile of shit in  Jannah.      For those who do not know----under the STINK of shariah law-----non muslims are barred from any armaments at all------it is a STINKING MUSLIM THING.    MUZZIE SHIT would be delighted if American citizens were completely disarmed


----------



## Hutch Starskey

MarcATL said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another black on black crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do like being a racist prick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Race doesn't exist. I fail to see how lumping people into an arbitrary group matters in a time like this. We should be mourning, not hating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A lot are. I hate that it takes such horror.
> 
> But im downtown now. You should see the unity and literally singing Christian hymns in the street...white and black joining arms....its a heartwarming scene.
> 
> The national media and Al Sharpton and white supremacists will swoop in and ruin it. But for now...its quite humbling to watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How will Reverend Al Sharpton ruin it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Ruin the opposition's narrative maybe.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

irosie91 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of sick racist bastard guns down more than a dozen innocent people praying?
> 
> How many mass shootings is this so far, America? Don't you think that perhaps you can actually prevent this from happening if you fucking banned guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.      If guns were banned in the USA  ----filthy  meccaist slut whores would place bombs on their  WHORE asses and murder people for the stinking pile of shit in  Jannah.      For those who do not know----under the STINK of shariah law-----non muslims are barred from any armaments at all------it is a STINKING MUSLIM THING.    MUZZIE SHIT would be delighted if American citizens were completely disarmed
Click to expand...


While I don't agree entirely, I will say I am kinda turned on by your energy. Mmm.... Go on. I was on the fence where to go this summer, but now I think I'm going to Israel.


----------



## irosie91

Hutch Starskey said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of sick racist bastard guns down more than a dozen innocent people praying?
> 
> How many mass shootings is this so far, America? Don't you think that perhaps you can actually prevent this from happening if you fucking banned guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.      If guns were banned in the USA  ----filthy  meccaist slut whores would place bombs on their  WHORE asses and murder people for the stinking pile of shit in  Jannah.      For those who do not know----under the STINK of shariah law-----non muslims are barred from any armaments at all------it is a STINKING MUSLIM THING.    MUZZIE SHIT would be delighted if American citizens were completely disarmed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I don't agree entirely, I will say I am kinda turned on by your energy. Mmm.... Go on. I was on the fence wherre to go this summer, but now I think I'm going to Israel.
Click to expand...


stuff you do not know------that I do-----because I was a baby   "reader"     As  a little kid I liked to READ.      I read anything that was around.      In my house----I could read superman comics.     (ask me anything about baby KAEL  and little superboy)       and I also read stuff blowing in the breeze------pamphlets of Nazi propaganda.   ----My childhood town was a
kinda Nazi enclave in the pre-world war II era. ------but with the BABY BOOM of the 1940s -------the little Nazi farming enclave
became a  SUBURB.    My Dad had a  VA mortgage right and TOO BIG a family for a tiny apartment------so he bought a house in a NAZI TOWN.       I grew up in a town replete with NAZI propaganda literature and I loved to read-------I have absolutely no education in thing  "jewish" ------I did not even attend  "Hebrew school"------but I did read the   ISLAMO-NAZI literature even before reaching adolescence


----------



## Indofred

Charleston shooting Dylann Roof named as suspect - BBC News

Let's look at what we have.
A white racist
A legal gun

Perhaps the whites should be tossed out of America, then the gun laws can be changed.


----------



## dblack

Bush92 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those around him who knew of his plans - or at least that's what I'm reading in the news - need to be held accountable. As well as the parents who gave him a gun, and probably the hatred and ideology that drove him.
> 
> 
> 
> So we should hold this standard to Bloods, Crips, and Gansta Disciples as well?
Click to expand...


To anyone, yeah. I read a quote from a friend of this guy who said he'd been planning something like this for six months. Now, if that's true - and the threat had any kind of credibility (which obviously, it did), this moron is culpable. And if the parents are pumping this kid full of violent hatred and then turn around and give him a gun on his 21st birthday, they clearly share responsibility for his actions. You'd have to prove that, of course, and we really don't know at this point. But I do think we need to start holding parents accountable for releasing these dangerous animals on society.


----------



## NoNukes

westwall said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far all what shooters have been progressives? All murderers? Kind of a broad brush there, especially for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every major shooting that has been reported was perpetrated by a progressive.  Gabby Giffords, the three muslim students killed over a parking spot, the movie theatre shooting, all of them perpetrated by violent extremists......who just happened to be progressives.  Hell, members of the Southern Poverty Law Center (a well known progressive group) have murdered more people in the last three years then the Klan has in the last 20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who has the law center killed? It is more a matter of crazy than politics, but there are plenty of right wing killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say the SPLC had killed anyone, I said their MEMBERS had.  Learn to read.  Craig Hicks (look him up) and Floyd Lee Corkins have murdered three people (that we know of ) and only a brave security guard prevented Corkins from murdering many, many people that the SPLC thinks is an extremist group.  They're not, but the SPLC refuses to fix the mistake in their data base that set good old Corkins off on his attempted murder spree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making no sense. If they have not killed anyone, then their members have not. Learn to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Members of the SPLC have murdered more people in the last three years than the Klan has in the past 20 years.  That's a fact.  Deal with it.
Click to expand...

If it is a fact, provide some proof that you are even making sense.


----------



## NoNukes

westwall said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who has the law center killed? It is more a matter of crazy than politics, but there are plenty of right wing killers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say the SPLC had killed anyone, I said their MEMBERS had.  Learn to read.  Craig Hicks (look him up) and Floyd Lee Corkins have murdered three people (that we know of ) and only a brave security guard prevented Corkins from murdering many, many people that the SPLC thinks is an extremist group.  They're not, but the SPLC refuses to fix the mistake in their data base that set good old Corkins off on his attempted murder spree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making no sense. If they have not killed anyone, then their members have not. Learn to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have.  Members of the SPLC have murdered more people in the last three years than the Klan has in the past 20 years.  That's a fact.  Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit -
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, your lack of facts is indeed BS.
Click to expand...

You have not provided any facts, just wild allegations.


----------



## emilynghiem

Indofred said:


> Charleston shooting Dylann Roof named as suspect - BBC News
> 
> Let's look at what we have.
> A white racist
> A legal gun
> 
> Perhaps the whites should be tossed out of America, then the gun laws can be changed.


 
Dear Indofred
Why doesn't anyone focus on the fact the shooter had a DRUG problem.
How messed up can you get with delusions and rebellion when DRUGS are involved
and you have no control over impulses and have twisted fear about life MADE WORSE?

Obama is quick to point out the access to guns:

"I don't need to be constrained about the emotions tragedies like this raise," the president said. "I've had to make comments like this too many times. Communities like this have had to endure tragedies like this too many times. *We don't have all the facts, but we do know that, once again, innocent people were killed in part because someone who wanted to inflict harm had no trouble getting their hands on a gun."*

What about
A. Access to drugs? legalizing drugs but pushing to ban guns?
so it's okay to have access to drugs? Nobody complains about that???

B. the fact the shooter TARGETED a place that he knew didn't have armed security to stop him.
Anyone mention that? any LIBERALS anyway?

C. What about the liberal and secular media campaign to segregate Christianity.
So people in need of healing help for mental sickness and addiction like this man
COULD BE HELPED AND CURED
if Christian spiritual healing weren't demonized and rejected as "religious propaganda"

Anyone bring this up?
Or just blame guns and not talk about drugs
or how Christian healing has saved many people like this young
man from losing their minds, lives, health and relations to such sickness.

Just blame guns but don't mention the solution comes from Christian practice.
That would ruin politics for people who want dependence on power focused through govt.

If people invoked power to to change their lives and take back control spiritually,
then there would not be dependence on govt.

The church leaders really need to stand up and call for corrections.

Obama trying to play politics is more division that fuels the fire
and the sickness like this young man got no help for.  In part because of the
demonization, rejection and segregation of churches from the mainstream.

Blame guns but don't look at the "rejection of Christianity"
for why sick people don't get help for their additions and afflictions.

I hope this causes the Christian community to reach out and establish
how  forgiveness and healing have changed the lives of very sick people,
and to invite more people to get help if they know ANYONE in trouble like this young man.

Publicize the fact that mental illness and criminal addiction and abuse
CAN BE CURED and these methods taught and practiced in Christianity
should not be denied to people. so quit censoring and rejecting it.
Start supporting more medical research and practice in this field.

And stop the Dylann Roofs, the James Holmes Jared Loughners and Adam Lanzas,
by identifying and curing the sickness before anyone gets hurt or killed.

Quit promoting drugs as a positive choice and rejecting Christianity as negative.


----------



## theHawk

Noomi said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of sick racist bastard guns down more than a dozen innocent people praying?
> 
> How many mass shootings is this so far, America? Don't you think that perhaps you can actually prevent this from happening if you fucking banned guns?
Click to expand...


Or perhaps we can prevent these things from happening by locking up mental patients in hospitals, and keeping criminals locked up in jail.

This latest crackpot is yet another lunatic on psych drugs.

 Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind 

All we have to do is lock up dangerous people.  But, that would make sense.  Progressives don't really care about public safety, they have an Agenda that is far more important.


----------



## irosie91

Indofred said:


> Charleston shooting Dylann Roof named as suspect - BBC News
> 
> Let's look at what we have.
> A white racist
> A legal gun
> 
> who is  "we"   ???       You are not an American----you live in a shariah shit hole in which there are areas where ONLY muslims may carry aramaments so they can rape Christian babies


----------



## Hutch Starskey

irosie91 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of sick racist bastard guns down more than a dozen innocent people praying?
> 
> How many mass shootings is this so far, America? Don't you think that perhaps you can actually prevent this from happening if you fucking banned guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.      If guns were banned in the USA  ----filthy  meccaist slut whores would place bombs on their  WHORE asses and murder people for the stinking pile of shit in  Jannah.      For those who do not know----under the STINK of shariah law-----non muslims are barred from any armaments at all------it is a STINKING MUSLIM THING.    MUZZIE SHIT would be delighted if American citizens were completely disarmed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I don't agree entirely, I will say I am kinda turned on by your energy. Mmm.... Go on. I was on the fence wherre to go this summer, but now I think I'm going to Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stuff you do not know------that I do-----because I was a baby   "reader"     As  a little kid I liked to READ.      I read anything that was around.      In my house----I could read superman comics.     (ask me anything about baby KAEL  and little superboy)       and I also read stuff blowing in the breeze------pamphlets of Nazi propaganda.   ----My childhood town was a
> kinda Nazi enclave in the pre-world war II era. ------but with the BABY BOOM of the 1940s -------the little Nazi farming enclave
> became a  SUBURB.    My Dad had a  VA mortgage right and TOO BIG a family for a tiny apartment------so he bought a house in a NAZI TOWN.       I grew up in a town replete with NAZI propaganda literature and I loved to read-------I have absolutely no education in thing  "jewish" ------I did not even attend  "Hebrew school"------but I did read the   ISLAMO-NAZI literature even before reaching adolescence
Click to expand...


See, I find  the dichotomy of your life experience completely fascinating. I would love to share a meal and a few bottles of wine and just talk. You seem so interesting.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

dblack said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those around him who knew of his plans - or at least that's what I'm reading in the news - need to be held accountable. As well as the parents who gave him a gun, and probably the hatred and ideology that drove him.
> 
> 
> 
> So we should hold this standard to Bloods, Crips, and Gansta Disciples as well?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To anyone, yeah. I read a quote from a friend of this guy who said he'd been planning something like this for six months. Now, if that's true - and the threat had any kind of credibility (which obviously, it did), this moron is culpable. And if the parents are pumping this kid full of violent hatred and then turn around and give him a gun on his 21st birthday, they clearly share responsibility for his actions. You'd have to prove that, of course, and we really don't know at this point. But I do think we need to start holding parents accountable for releasing these dangerous animals on society.
Click to expand...


I agree. Just not parents but gun owners. If you buy a gun, you alone are responsible for how that gun is used.  Either you lock it up or take responsibility for the actions of those who can access it.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

theHawk said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of sick racist bastard guns down more than a dozen innocent people praying?
> 
> How many mass shootings is this so far, America? Don't you think that perhaps you can actually prevent this from happening if you fucking banned guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or perhaps we can prevent these things from happening by locking up mental patients in hospitals, and keeping criminals locked up in jail.
> 
> This latest crackpot is yet another lunatic on psych drugs.
> 
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> All we have to do is lock up dangerous people.  But, that would make sense.  Progressives don't really care about public safety, they have an Agenda that is far more important.
Click to expand...


I think if you look into the issue , you will find that liberals are the very people calling for mental health reforms .


----------



## theHawk

Hutch Starskey said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of sick racist bastard guns down more than a dozen innocent people praying?
> 
> How many mass shootings is this so far, America? Don't you think that perhaps you can actually prevent this from happening if you fucking banned guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or perhaps we can prevent these things from happening by locking up mental patients in hospitals, and keeping criminals locked up in jail.
> 
> This latest crackpot is yet another lunatic on psych drugs.
> 
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> All we have to do is lock up dangerous people.  But, that would make sense.  Progressives don't really care about public safety, they have an Agenda that is far more important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think if you look into the issue , you will find that liberals are the very people calling for mental health reforms .
Click to expand...



No they're not.  They are calling for gun bans everytime these things happen.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

theHawk said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of sick racist bastard guns down more than a dozen innocent people praying?
> 
> How many mass shootings is this so far, America? Don't you think that perhaps you can actually prevent this from happening if you fucking banned guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or perhaps we can prevent these things from happening by locking up mental patients in hospitals, and keeping criminals locked up in jail.
> 
> This latest crackpot is yet another lunatic on psych drugs.
> 
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> All we have to do is lock up dangerous people.  But, that would make sense.  Progressives don't really care about public safety, they have an Agenda that is far more important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think if you look into the issue , you will find that liberals are the very people calling for mental health reforms .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No they're not.  They are calling for gun bans everytime these things happen.
Click to expand...


Ok. Google which party pushed for(with 90% of Americans) expanded background checks for applicants with mental health issues following Newtown.


----------



## irosie91

Hutch Starskey said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of sick racist bastard guns down more than a dozen innocent people praying?
> 
> How many mass shootings is this so far, America? Don't you think that perhaps you can actually prevent this from happening if you fucking banned guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.      If guns were banned in the USA  ----filthy  meccaist slut whores would place bombs on their  WHORE asses and murder people for the stinking pile of shit in  Jannah.      For those who do not know----under the STINK of shariah law-----non muslims are barred from any armaments at all------it is a STINKING MUSLIM THING.    MUZZIE SHIT would be delighted if American citizens were completely disarmed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I don't agree entirely, I will say I am kinda turned on by your energy. Mmm.... Go on. I was on the fence wherre to go this summer, but now I think I'm going to Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stuff you do not know------that I do-----because I was a baby   "reader"     As  a little kid I liked to READ.      I read anything that was around.      In my house----I could read superman comics.     (ask me anything about baby KAEL  and little superboy)       and I also read stuff blowing in the breeze------pamphlets of Nazi propaganda.   ----My childhood town was a
> kinda Nazi enclave in the pre-world war II era. ------but with the BABY BOOM of the 1940s -------the little Nazi farming enclave
> became a  SUBURB.    My Dad had a  VA mortgage right and TOO BIG a family for a tiny apartment------so he bought a house in a NAZI TOWN.       I grew up in a town replete with NAZI propaganda literature and I loved to read-------I have absolutely no education in thing  "jewish" ------I did not even attend  "Hebrew school"------but I did read the   ISLAMO-NAZI literature even before reaching adolescence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, I find  the dichotomy of your life experience completely fascinating. I would love to share a meal and a few bottles of wine and just talk. You seem so interesting.
Click to expand...


I do not understand to what dichotomy you refer.     I  am fascinated that you have a
shot of a retinal angiogram as your avatar.   It happens that I have a bit of a retinal pathology as a result of a----"stroke"  of a kind. -------more than ten years ago (not related to diabetes----GUESS!!)


----------



## NoNukes

emilynghiem said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charleston shooting Dylann Roof named as suspect - BBC News
> 
> Let's look at what we have.
> A white racist
> A legal gun
> 
> Perhaps the whites should be tossed out of America, then the gun laws can be changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Indofred
> Why doesn't anyone focus on the fact the shooter had a DRUG problem.
> How messed up can you get with delusions and rebellion when DRUGS are involved
> and you have no control over impulses and have twisted fear about life MADE WORSE?
> 
> Obama is quick to point out the access to guns:
> 
> "I don't need to be constrained about the emotions tragedies like this raise," the president said. "I've had to make comments like this too many times. Communities like this have had to endure tragedies like this too many times. *We don't have all the facts, but we do know that, once again, innocent people were killed in part because someone who wanted to inflict harm had no trouble getting their hands on a gun."*
> 
> What about
> A. Access to drugs? legalizing drugs but pushing to ban guns?
> so it's okay to have access to drugs? Nobody complains about that???
> 
> *B. the fact the shooter TARGETED a place that he knew didn't have armed security to stop him.
> Anyone mention that? any LIBERALS anyway?*
> 
> C. What about the liberal and secular media campaign to segregate Christianity.
> So people in need of healing help for mental sickness and addiction like this man
> COULD BE HELPED AND CURED
> if Christian spiritual healing weren't demonized and rejected as "religious propaganda"
> 
> Anyone bring this up?
> Or just blame guns and not talk about drugs
> or how Christian healing has saved many people like this young
> man from losing their minds, lives, health and relations to such sickness.
> 
> Just blame guns but don't mention the solution comes from Christian practice.
> That would ruin politics for people who want dependence on power focused through govt.
> 
> If people invoked power to to change their lives and take back control spiritually,
> then there would not be dependence on govt.
> 
> The church leaders really need to stand up and call for corrections.
> 
> Obama trying to play politics is more division that fuels the fire
> and the sickness like this young man got no help for.  In part because of the
> demonization, rejection and segregation of churches from the mainstream.
> 
> Blame guns but don't look at the "rejection of Christianity"
> for why sick people don't get help for their additions and afflictions.
> 
> I hope this causes the Christian community to reach out and establish
> how  forgiveness and healing have changed the lives of very sick people,
> and to invite more people to get help if they know ANYONE in trouble like this young man.
> 
> Publicize the fact that mental illness and criminal addiction and abuse
> CAN BE CURED and these methods taught and practiced in Christianity
> should not be denied to people. so quit censoring and rejecting it.
> Start supporting more medical research and practice in this field.
> 
> And stop the Dylann Roofs, the James Holmes Jared Loughners and Adam Lanzas,
> by identifying and curing the sickness before anyone gets hurt or killed.
> 
> Quit promoting drugs as a positive choice and rejecting Christianity as negative.
Click to expand...

Why would you live in a country where you depend on armed security to be safe?


----------



## Rocko

Hutch Starskey said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of sick racist bastard guns down more than a dozen innocent people praying?
> 
> How many mass shootings is this so far, America? Don't you think that perhaps you can actually prevent this from happening if you fucking banned guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or perhaps we can prevent these things from happening by locking up mental patients in hospitals, and keeping criminals locked up in jail.
> 
> This latest crackpot is yet another lunatic on psych drugs.
> 
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> All we have to do is lock up dangerous people.  But, that would make sense.  Progressives don't really care about public safety, they have an Agenda that is far more important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think if you look into the issue , you will find that liberals are the very people calling for mental health reforms .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No they're not.  They are calling for gun bans everytime these things happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Google which party pushed for(with 90% of Americans) expanded background checks for applicants with mental health issues following Newtown.
Click to expand...


And? You call that a mental health reform?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

irosie91 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of sick racist bastard guns down more than a dozen innocent people praying?
> 
> How many mass shootings is this so far, America? Don't you think that perhaps you can actually prevent this from happening if you fucking banned guns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.      If guns were banned in the USA  ----filthy  meccaist slut whores would place bombs on their  WHORE asses and murder people for the stinking pile of shit in  Jannah.      For those who do not know----under the STINK of shariah law-----non muslims are barred from any armaments at all------it is a STINKING MUSLIM THING.    MUZZIE SHIT would be delighted if American citizens were completely disarmed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I don't agree entirely, I will say I am kinda turned on by your energy. Mmm.... Go on. I was on the fence wherre to go this summer, but now I think I'm going to Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stuff you do not know------that I do-----because I was a baby   "reader"     As  a little kid I liked to READ.      I read anything that was around.      In my house----I could read superman comics.     (ask me anything about baby KAEL  and little superboy)       and I also read stuff blowing in the breeze------pamphlets of Nazi propaganda.   ----My childhood town was a
> kinda Nazi enclave in the pre-world war II era. ------but with the BABY BOOM of the 1940s -------the little Nazi farming enclave
> became a  SUBURB.    My Dad had a  VA mortgage right and TOO BIG a family for a tiny apartment------so he bought a house in a NAZI TOWN.       I grew up in a town replete with NAZI propaganda literature and I loved to read-------I have absolutely no education in thing  "jewish" ------I did not even attend  "Hebrew school"------but I did read the   ISLAMO-NAZI literature even before reaching adolescence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, I find  the dichotomy of your life experience completely fascinating. I would love to share a meal and a few bottles of wine and just talk. You seem so interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not understand to what dichotomy you refer.     I  am fascinated that you have a
> shot of a retinal angiogram as your avatar.   It happens that I have a bit of a retinal pathology as a result of a----"stroke"  of a kind. -------more than ten years ago (not related to diabetes----GUESS!!)
Click to expand...


Ok. You stated you were of Jewish descent but you were not educated in any traditional way. You said that you were raised with a sort of " Nazi propaganda"  as a guide. You see no dichotomy given the era we are speaking of?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Rocko said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of sick racist bastard guns down more than a dozen innocent people praying?
> 
> How many mass shootings is this so far, America? Don't you think that perhaps you can actually prevent this from happening if you fucking banned guns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or perhaps we can prevent these things from happening by locking up mental patients in hospitals, and keeping criminals locked up in jail.
> 
> This latest crackpot is yet another lunatic on psych drugs.
> 
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> All we have to do is lock up dangerous people.  But, that would make sense.  Progressives don't really care about public safety, they have an Agenda that is far more important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think if you look into the issue , you will find that liberals are the very people calling for mental health reforms .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No they're not.  They are calling for gun bans everytime these things happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Google which party pushed for(with 90% of Americans) expanded background checks for applicants with mental health issues following Newtown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? You call that a mental health reform?
Click to expand...


I call that a start with 90% support. Guns aren't the only issue involving mental health reform. Look into the homeless or the criminal justice system and who advocates there. I await the list of conservatives you have compiled


----------



## Rocko

Hutch Starskey said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or perhaps we can prevent these things from happening by locking up mental patients in hospitals, and keeping criminals locked up in jail.
> 
> This latest crackpot is yet another lunatic on psych drugs.
> 
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> All we have to do is lock up dangerous people.  But, that would make sense.  Progressives don't really care about public safety, they have an Agenda that is far more important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you look into the issue , you will find that liberals are the very people calling for mental health reforms .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No they're not.  They are calling for gun bans everytime these things happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Google which party pushed for(with 90% of Americans) expanded background checks for applicants with mental health issues following Newtown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? You call that a mental health reform?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call that a start with 90% support. Guns aren't the only issue involving mental health reform. Look into the homeless or the criminal justice system and who advocates there. I await the list of conservatives you have compiled
Click to expand...


All I know us whenever we have one of these mass killings it seems as if conservatives are willing to discuss the problems of mental illness as the underlying cause,  and all liberals seem to want to talk about is gun laws.


----------



## theHawk

Hutch Starskey said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of sick racist bastard guns down more than a dozen innocent people praying?
> 
> How many mass shootings is this so far, America? Don't you think that perhaps you can actually prevent this from happening if you fucking banned guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or perhaps we can prevent these things from happening by locking up mental patients in hospitals, and keeping criminals locked up in jail.
> 
> This latest crackpot is yet another lunatic on psych drugs.
> 
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> All we have to do is lock up dangerous people.  But, that would make sense.  Progressives don't really care about public safety, they have an Agenda that is far more important.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think if you look into the issue , you will find that liberals are the very people calling for mental health reforms .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No they're not.  They are calling for gun bans everytime these things happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. Google which party pushed for(with 90% of Americans) expanded background checks for applicants with mental health issues following Newtown.
Click to expand...


Background checks for what?  Oh guns.  Thanks for proving my point.

I am talking about keeping mentally unstable lockup and off the streets so they never have the opportunity to harm other citizens, regardless of the method.


----------



## Indofred

It seems to have been common knowledge he was a drug abuser, but some idiot bought him a gun anyway.
The gun issue is very much at the top of the page.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Yes, this thread is indeed going to make it to 2,000 posts.

It has all the elements of a successful thread:

1.) Blood, gore, murder
2.) Racism

The perfect feeding ground for racists in USMB.

Carry on.

Meanwhile, I will be thinking of and praying for the victims familes, something that very few people have written about here. It's not just Clemente who died. 8 other human beings, innocent people, who were praying in a house of worship, were murdered.

People need to get a grip on themselves.


----------



## JoeB131

Rocko said:


> All I know us whenever we have one of these mass killings it seems as if conservatives are willing to discuss the problems of mental illness as the underlying cause, and all liberals seem to want to talk about is gun laws.



That's because you can't have a mass shooting without a gun. 

Here's someone who was apparently mentally ill AND charged with felonies, and yet he was ABLE TO GET A GUN.


----------



## Mac1958

Statistikhengst said:


> People need to get a grip on themselves.


One has to wonder what it will take for this to happen.

.


----------



## Correll

Cyborgmudhen said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bigot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i admit i am Anti- camo-wearing, sister-fucking, gun-hoarding, redneck Republican morons. If that makes me a 'Bigot', than so be it. I can live with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Redneck", "sister fucking" , "MOrons", standard list of lib bigoted anti-southern stereotypes.
> 
> Libs, all the self awareness of a turnip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the shoe fits, I want you to wear it and wear it good......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not southern, but I note that you do not deny that you were being bigoted against the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I surely am.
> The south has been and remains a howling intellectual wilderness, devoid of awareness that it is quickly being marginalized.
> Shit like this doesn't happen in LA, Detroit, NYC, etc.
Click to expand...


Thank you for not denying being a bigot.

so many libs think that they can be bigots and still be against bigoty.

Yes, you bigots are trying to marginalize the south and all those who disagree with you, because it is easier than defending your positions or ideas on their merits.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Asclepias said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> 
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they did not.  His parents produced the guy who committed the crime.
> 
> Whites make up a majority of the population, but commit fewer gun crimes than the 13% of blacks.  However, it does not make ALL blacks guilty, only those the liberals have given up on.
> 
> Please wipe the Northern Carolina blood from your shoes before making prejudicial remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No the white community did. His reason for committing the murders smack of white privilege. The white culture taught him this. Whites dont have a shred of credibility when they claim Blacks have a culture problem but when a white boy does something he gets the lone wolf treatment. I know I wont allow that.
Click to expand...


You won't allow it ? 
Well first of all you have no power to do anything about it other than to cry about it on an internet message board.
Second, yeah a good deal of your culture is fucked up, just look at any good sized inner city, that will give you a good idea of what happens when you have over a 60% single parent rate.
Third, "the white culture" did NOT teach him this, the vast majority of whites are horrified by the actions of this evil little bastard. If you want to point fingers, then direct them towards him and the circle of people around him. Very few of us want anything to do with him or his ilk.


----------



## Correll

NoNukes said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives have tried to portray every shooter for the past ten years as a right wing teaper extremist.  So far, all the shooters have been progressives.  Eventually you'll get it right.  Law of averages and all.  However, in this case we don't know yet.  Odds are it is indeed some sick racist asshole who did the deed.  And yes, were one of the folks armed in the church the asshole wouldn't have killed as many.
> 
> 
> 
> So far all what shooters have been progressives? All murderers? Kind of a broad brush there, especially for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every major shooting that has been reported was perpetrated by a progressive.  Gabby Giffords, the three muslim students killed over a parking spot, the movie theatre shooting, all of them perpetrated by violent extremists......who just happened to be progressives.  Hell, members of the Southern Poverty Law Center (a well known progressive group) have murdered more people in the last three years then the Klan has in the last 20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who has the law center killed? It is more a matter of crazy than politics, but there are plenty of right wing killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say the SPLC had killed anyone, I said their MEMBERS had.  Learn to read.  Craig Hicks (look him up) and Floyd Lee Corkins have murdered three people (that we know of ) and only a brave security guard prevented Corkins from murdering many, many people that the SPLC thinks is an extremist group.  They're not, but the SPLC refuses to fix the mistake in their data base that set good old Corkins off on his attempted murder spree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making no sense. If they have not killed anyone, then their members have not. Learn to write.
Click to expand...



wow, that is such a dumb thing to say.


----------



## Correll

JQPublic1 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!
Click to expand...



in no way does discussing the fact that blacks,13% of the population commit 50% of all murders, make all blacks guilty by racial association.


----------



## sealybobo

Bush92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a hate crime
> 
> It goes beyond that.......it is outright terrorism
> 
> Root killed twice as many people as the terrorists at the Boston Marathon bombing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do numbers have to do with it? Fort Hood shooting was not considered an act of terrorism so how can this be?
Click to expand...

when the punk says y'all are raping our white women and taking over the country that's a hate crime. the guy said he wanted to start a race war. did the guy at Fort Hood say that?


----------



## jillian

Stephanie said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're really a mouthy and stupid fuck, you know that scumbag?
> 
> Boko Haram attacks five churches in Northern Nigeria Christian News on Christian Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention you're really mouthy and stupid?
> 
> You are
> 
> 
> 
> another puke who does nothing BUT SPEW foul shit out their ass. how do we get so damn lucky
> they joined IN 2009. Must have been sitting at the dailykos all this time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I miss your expressions of condolence for  families of the victims, Stephanie ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who the hell are you and what business is it of yours? go troll over someone else. loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just want to be  know if you are a racist insensitive BITCH TROLL or just a poor misinformed appalachian waif programed by Fox News.  Tell us won't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not like you are. and you want to see a bitch. look at you post and nasty little self in a mirror. now kindly go diddle off
Click to expand...


lol... poor steffie always spewing and then calling everyone else nasty.

stop whining. or maybe you could get a personality transplant and be something that isn't vile.


----------



## Maryland Patriot

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in no way does discussing the fact that blacks,13% of the population commit 50% of all murders, make all blacks guilty by racial association.
Click to expand...

According to NoNukes it makes them all guilty.  If you are part of a group, or you associate with a group and you commit a crime, that crime is the fault of that whole group.


----------



## mudwhistle

Marianne said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere there is a counsellor or shrink saying "I was wondering when he was going to go off."
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is you can see the crazy in in Adam Lanza's eyes.  The look in Roofs eyes is lucid demon possessed pure evil.  As for shrinks, yeah they are afraid of labeling people, patient confidentially and law suits. We don't need gun control we need better mental health options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both of them are crazy-assed Crackers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lanza is crazy in the true sense of the word. I'm not so sure about Roof.  If what I've heard is true he has shown clear thinking even though the thinking was evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps......but he's still disturbed.
> There's a lot of these people on the streets.
> Given the right conditions......they crack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have pics of him wearing white supremacist patches, I just think he's evil but I guess time will tell.
Click to expand...

I think we've established he has issues with minorities. We have a president that has set up the conditions for more of these types to come to the surface just so they can pontificate about the evils of guns.

Truth is....what he's doing is just as wrong as what this nutcase did.



MLK said you can't stop hate with more hate.

Obama never learned that lesson.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone doubt that it could have been a colored person running into a room of whites yelling every epithet in the book and Liekhota would say "that's not a hate crime?"
> 
> 
> 
> Epithets are not indicative of hate crimes dummy. See I called you an epithet and didnt mention race.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Racial epiteths are jungle monkey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did whites live in the jungle?  Oh yeah thats right the story of Tarazan was based on a real monkey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey dummy , EVERY person on Earth is related to a monkey. Whites are as you say cave monkeys, blacks are jungle monkeys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blacks arent mixed with subhuman neanderthals. Try again.
> Only idiots think Africa is covered in jungle. Most of it grassland.
Click to expand...

when the planet lost most of its trees monkeys stopped swing from vines and started walking further distance and that's when we evolved into human beings. we were on African once


----------



## rightwinger

emilynghiem said:


> BTW rightwinger
> would you consider the Fort Hood Shooting (leaving 13 people dead)
> an act of "terrorism" or "mass murder" or "workplace violence" as the govt classed it for political convenience.
> 
> If you are so adamant that this act constitutes Terrorism
> what about Fort Hood, is that Terrorism or an individual committing mass murder?
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a hate crime
> 
> It goes beyond that.......it is outright terrorism
> 
> Root killed twice as many people as the terrorists at the Boston Marathon bombing
> 
> 
> 
> What do numbers have to do with it? Fort Hood shooting was not considered an act of terrorism so how can this be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What would make the marathon bombings terrorism but not this massacre of innocent blacks?
> 
> Is it only terrorism when Muslims do it but not when racist whites do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslim terrorist killed the Boston Marathon victims and the WTC victims because they were AMERICAN'S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Root killed the members of the church because they were black
> 
> How is that not terrorism?
> 
> The entire Jim Crow/KKK of the south was terrorism. How is this not the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and no rightwinger
> Even Muslims were killed in the buildings in 9/11 (not just the Radical Muslim Jihadist terrorists who died)
> The Terrorists didn't just target White Americans or US Soldiers but anyone and everyone in those buildings
> they were attacking to make a global statement even killing Muslim Americans as part of the collateral damage.
> 
> here, the shooter was targeting Blacks specifically
> and YES I get your point that he targeted a historic black church
> that would maximize the publicity and statement he wanted to make in the media.
> 
> PART of what he did was like other terrorist attacks, similar to the Aurora shooter whose act of murder also involves the element of terrorism.
> 
> Another difference in how these are viewed is whether these people are acting as part of a COLLECTIVE movement or entity acting as a "national or religious identity" on its own.
> 
> If they are acting alone, they tend to be categorized as mass murderers.
> 
> If the emphasis is on the group and agenda (like Al Qaeda and Taliban) and not on individual members acting alone, this gets labelled COLLETIVELY as "terrorism" and not as individual acts of murder.
> 
> BTW rightwinger
> would you consider the Fort Hood Shooting (leaving 13 people dead)
> an act of "terrorism" or "mass murder" or "workplace violence" as the govt classed it for political convenience.
> 
> If you are so adamant that this act constitutes Terrorism
> what about Fort Hood, is that Terrorism or an individual committing mass murder?
Click to expand...

 OK ...lets put the latest red herring to bed and label Ft Hood as a terrorist attack

Was the attack on the black church an act of terrorism?


----------



## sealybobo

Bush92 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Black Panthers?
Click to expand...

what violence has the Black Panthers produced?


----------



## sealybobo

emilynghiem said:


> RE:
> 4:55 p.m.
> 
> A friend says the white man accused of killing nine people inside a historic black church in Charleston had told him recently that *black people were taking over the world and that something needed to be done for the white race.*
> 
> A. Misconception #1
> If you look at the population of China, isn't it the Chinese that are poised to take over the world.
> Why worry about Blacks who are doing just fine killing themselves off without any help from Whites.
> 
> B. Misconception #2
> Why bother using guns and wasting bullets just to kill a few people?
> When entire generations of Blacks can be wiped out without any bloodshed.
> Well, maybe if you count elderly Blacks dying silently of heartbreak depression from being evicted
> from their lifelong homes and separated from their community support. Maybe that form of killing might count.
> 
> See previous msg to Stephanie about how Democrats have mastered the art of using MILLIONS in taxpayers money to wipe out an ENTIRE Black district of historic churches, all legally, paying off their buddies and getting political support for office at the same time.  No bullets, no bloodshed.  Nothing visible to report in the media.
> Everyone willing to be complicit, hush up and look the other way because developer money means elections.
> 
> Democrats destroyed the national historic district of Freedmen's Town, totally "legally" with millions of dollars exchanging hands between city and federal funding, property laundered through developer buddies, the works.
> Also the entire school district of North Forest was shut down so Houston ISD could take that over as well.
> Same thing, and nobody cares because the Blacks are expected to be victimized, exploited and pimped by Democrats. Everyone knows this happens, and nobody can say anything and go against Black Democrats doing it.
> 
> C. Misconception #3
> Why sacrifice both the lives, rights and freedom of the victims and the shooter to make a statement?
> 
> The man could have run for office as a Democrat, commit genocide by supporting a system of welfare and prisons that everyone knows is a form of genocide against Blacks, and get paid for making political statements.
> 
> He could retire rich, and have any abuses or corruption completely excused and covered up.
> All he needed was to do this as a Democrat and he'd be fine.
> 
> Too bad.  If only he had known to join the Democrats, these church goers would still be alive. Giving praise to the fine work of Democrat leaders in killing off the Black community in ways that are politically acceptable.


if you ran into the shooter how many words into your long explanations would you get into explaining to him why he shouldn't shoot you before he off your ass lol where you been bitch?


----------



## hunarcy

Asclepias said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> No they did not.  His parents produced the guy who committed the crime.
> 
> Whites make up a majority of the population, but commit fewer gun crimes than the 13% of blacks.  However, it does not make ALL blacks guilty, only those the liberals have given up on.
> 
> Please wipe the Northern Carolina blood from your shoes before making prejudicial remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> No the white community did. His reason for committing the murders smack of white privilege. The white culture taught him this. Whites dont have a shred of credibility when they claim Blacks have a culture problem but when a white boy does something he gets the lone wolf treatment. I know I wont allow that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm predicting it's going to come out that his medication (prescribed and self prescribed) was the cause, not his culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats part of white culture. Drugs and plenty of them....self prescribed or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It might be part of the American culture, but it's not limited to only whites in this nation.
> 
> I've been hoping your views on race have grown.  I'm disappointed to see that you're still stuck in the same loop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit. I didnt say American culture. I said white culture. Being disappointed is dumb. Your disappointment doesnt register on my concern meter.
Click to expand...


You're right, you did.  I corrected you.  I'm sorry my hopes for your growth annoy you.


----------



## Correll

tigerred59 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> 
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No they did not.  His parents produced the guy who committed the crime.
> 
> Whites make up a majority of the population, but commit fewer gun crimes than the 13% of blacks.  However, it does not make ALL blacks guilty, only those the liberals have given up on.
> 
> Please wipe the South Carolina blood from your shoes before making prejudicial remarks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Let me get this straight, the comment was made in text to place blame on a community of whites that surrounded his environment and now its the parents fault and not the community? However, if this thug was black, not only would the parents be dismissed and never mentioned, its blamed on every person of color that lives and breathes in this country, what a double standard!!!*
Click to expand...


Discussing the high rate of crime in the black community is not blaming the "every person of color".

Pointing out that the black community or at least black leaders have a tendency to support black criminals is just the truth.

As the white community and "white leaders" do not do that, it is not a double standard, but different behavior being judged differently.

But even discussing the actions of black leaders and/or the black community does not blame all blacks.


----------



## Maryland Patriot

rightwinger said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW rightwinger
> would you consider the Fort Hood Shooting (leaving 13 people dead)
> an act of "terrorism" or "mass murder" or "workplace violence" as the govt classed it for political convenience.
> 
> If you are so adamant that this act constitutes Terrorism
> what about Fort Hood, is that Terrorism or an individual committing mass murder?
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do numbers have to do with it? Fort Hood shooting was not considered an act of terrorism so how can this be?
> 
> 
> 
> What would make the marathon bombings terrorism but not this massacre of innocent blacks?
> 
> Is it only terrorism when Muslims do it but not when racist whites do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslim terrorist killed the Boston Marathon victims and the WTC victims because they were AMERICAN'S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Root killed the members of the church because they were black
> 
> How is that not terrorism?
> 
> The entire Jim Crow/KKK of the south was terrorism. How is this not the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and no rightwinger
> Even Muslims were killed in the buildings in 9/11 (not just the Radical Muslim Jihadist terrorists who died)
> The Terrorists didn't just target White Americans or US Soldiers but anyone and everyone in those buildings
> they were attacking to make a global statement even killing Muslim Americans as part of the collateral damage.
> 
> here, the shooter was targeting Blacks specifically
> and YES I get your point that he targeted a historic black church
> that would maximize the publicity and statement he wanted to make in the media.
> 
> PART of what he did was like other terrorist attacks, similar to the Aurora shooter whose act of murder also involves the element of terrorism.
> 
> Another difference in how these are viewed is whether these people are acting as part of a COLLECTIVE movement or entity acting as a "national or religious identity" on its own.
> 
> If they are acting alone, they tend to be categorized as mass murderers.
> 
> If the emphasis is on the group and agenda (like Al Qaeda and Taliban) and not on individual members acting alone, this gets labelled COLLETIVELY as "terrorism" and not as individual acts of murder.
> 
> BTW rightwinger
> would you consider the Fort Hood Shooting (leaving 13 people dead)
> an act of "terrorism" or "mass murder" or "workplace violence" as the govt classed it for political convenience.
> 
> If you are so adamant that this act constitutes Terrorism
> what about Fort Hood, is that Terrorism or an individual committing mass murder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK ...lets put the latest red herring to bed and label Ft Hood as a terrorist attack
> 
> Was the attack on the black church an act of terrorism?
Click to expand...

according to the definition of terrorism, the attack could be considered an act of terrorism.
*
the use of violence and threats to intimidate or coerce, especially for political purposes. *


----------



## Correll

tigerred59 said:


> *Over 12 Mass shootings since Obama's become president, and all but one is that of white people who can not for the sake of advancement of time, get over the fact that times for this nation are changing and there is nothing and I mean nothing they or anyone can do about it. This nation in a few more decades will be dominated by brown people, either accept the inevitable or leave the country.*



neither will happen.

Maybe you should adjust your behavior.


----------



## irosie91

Hutch Starskey said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.      If guns were banned in the USA  ----filthy  meccaist slut whores would place bombs on their  WHORE asses and murder people for the stinking pile of shit in  Jannah.      For those who do not know----under the STINK of shariah law-----non muslims are barred from any armaments at all------it is a STINKING MUSLIM THING.    MUZZIE SHIT would be delighted if American citizens were completely disarmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't agree entirely, I will say I am kinda turned on by your energy. Mmm.... Go on. I was on the fence wherre to go this summer, but now I think I'm going to Israel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stuff you do not know------that I do-----because I was a baby   "reader"     As  a little kid I liked to READ.      I read anything that was around.      In my house----I could read superman comics.     (ask me anything about baby KAEL  and little superboy)       and I also read stuff blowing in the breeze------pamphlets of Nazi propaganda.   ----My childhood town was a
> kinda Nazi enclave in the pre-world war II era. ------but with the BABY BOOM of the 1940s -------the little Nazi farming enclave
> became a  SUBURB.    My Dad had a  VA mortgage right and TOO BIG a family for a tiny apartment------so he bought a house in a NAZI TOWN.       I grew up in a town replete with NAZI propaganda literature and I loved to read-------I have absolutely no education in thing  "jewish" ------I did not even attend  "Hebrew school"------but I did read the   ISLAMO-NAZI literature even before reaching adolescence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, I find  the dichotomy of your life experience completely fascinating. I would love to share a meal and a few bottles of wine and just talk. You seem so interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not understand to what dichotomy you refer.     I  am fascinated that you have a
> shot of a retinal angiogram as your avatar.   It happens that I have a bit of a retinal pathology as a result of a----"stroke"  of a kind. -------more than ten years ago (not related to diabetes----GUESS!!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok. You stated you were of Jewish descent but you were not educated in any traditional way. You said that you were raised with a sort of " Nazi propaganda"  as a guide. You see no dichotomy given the era we are speaking of?
Click to expand...


I was not educated in any traditional way?----you claim that I SO STATED?     kinda funny       I attended public school ---USA---for grammar school junior high school and high school and then went to state university for----the  "degrees".       I did state that I had no "religiously oriented" 
education meaning that unlike lots of jewish kids I did not go to "Hebrew school"----or any jewish camp----etc.      I was  "raised on Nazi propaganda"?????    nope----I simply lived in a town full of Nazi shit------
it had at one time been "restricted" and was
I free to roam--------I read whatever was  "around"      Where there are Nazi pigs there is Nazi literature--------my mom had too many children to pay attention to what I was doing or what I was reading during the
day.     The Nazi kids did not read as much as I did.    I was an avid "reader"----usually in other people's houses or just here and there.     I had read the New Testament in whole by the time I was 12-----it was "there"-----in fact I read it before I read the
old testament-----which was barely there.  ---gee---you JUMP to conclusions


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Michael Ian Black *✔* @michaelianblack
> Charleston: white dude
> Aurora, CO: white dude
> Boston: white dudes
> Newtown : white dude
> 
> Time to start racially profiling white dudes.
> 
> 8:02 AM - 18 Jun 2015



When the crime they are investigating is likely to have been done by a white guy, I guarantee you the cops do.


----------



## hunarcy

Indofred said:


> Charleston shooting Dylann Roof named as suspect - BBC News
> 
> Let's look at what we have.
> A white racist
> A legal gun
> 
> Perhaps the whites should be tossed out of America, then the gun laws can be changed.



Are you sure the "gun" was legal?  Where did he buy it?  Did he pass the background check?  Was it legal for him to have it in a church?


----------



## Maryland Patriot

tigerred59 said:


> *Over 12 Mass shootings since Obama's become president, and all but one is that of white people who can not for the sake of advancement of time, get over the fact that times for this nation are changing and there is nothing and I mean nothing they or anyone can do about it. This nation in a few more decades will be dominated by brown people, either accept the inevitable or leave the country.*


Im almost sorry that Im too old now to live till then to watch.
 unless the "brown people" change, the United States is going to be a totally broke nation, nothing will be built because there will be no skilled workers, anything owned will be stolen, the country is going down fast when all that happens.
 But, on the bright side, there will be some really pretty manicured lawns out there.


----------



## Maryland Patriot

hunarcy said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charleston shooting Dylann Roof named as suspect - BBC News
> 
> Let's look at what we have.
> A white racist
> A legal gun
> 
> Perhaps the whites should be tossed out of America, then the gun laws can be changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure the "gun" was legal?  Where did he buy it?  Did he pass the background check?  Was it legal for him to have it in a church?
Click to expand...

If only the liberals would have made that church a no gun zone.


----------



## hunarcy

Maryland Patriot said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> 
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in no way does discussing the fact that blacks,13% of the population commit 50% of all murders, make all blacks guilty by racial association.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to NoNukes it makes them all guilty.  If you are part of a group, or you associate with a group and you commit a crime, that crime is the fault of that whole group.
Click to expand...



That is certainly the positions Liberals take regarding the owners of firearms.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Over 12 Mass shootings since Obama's become president, and all but one is that of white people who can not for the sake of advancement of time, get over the fact that times for this nation are changing and there is nothing and I mean nothing they or anyone can do about it. This nation in a few more decades will be dominated by brown people, either accept the inevitable or leave the country.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neither will happen.
> 
> Maybe you should adjust your behavior.
Click to expand...

*Guess what.*..If in order to attend Church services safely it is necessary to be carrying firearms at the services ..*.THE TERRORISTS already WON....*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

hunarcy said:


> That is certainly the positions Liberals take regarding the owners of firearms.


*
I laugh at you all frightened ninnies...I laugh most of all the high stepping strutters who open carry ...they are clowns *strictly chicken poop


----------



## Maryland Patriot

hunarcy said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in no way does discussing the fact that blacks,13% of the population commit 50% of all murders, make all blacks guilty by racial association.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to NoNukes it makes them all guilty.  If you are part of a group, or you associate with a group and you commit a crime, that crime is the fault of that whole group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is certainly the positions Liberals take regarding the owners of firearms.
Click to expand...

And yet when a community riots, as they did in Ferguson and Baltimore, it is only a select few causing the problems, not the community as a whole. 
 go figure.


----------



## hunarcy

Maryland Patriot said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in no way does discussing the fact that blacks,13% of the population commit 50% of all murders, make all blacks guilty by racial association.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to NoNukes it makes them all guilty.  If you are part of a group, or you associate with a group and you commit a crime, that crime is the fault of that whole group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That is certainly the positions Liberals take regarding the owners of firearms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet when a community riots, as they did in Ferguson and Baltimore, it is only a select few causing the problems, not the community as a whole.
> go figure.
Click to expand...



It's all point of view, I guess.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## irosie91

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Over 12 Mass shootings since Obama's become president, and all but one is that of white people who can not for the sake of advancement of time, get over the fact that times for this nation are changing and there is nothing and I mean nothing they or anyone can do about it. This nation in a few more decades will be dominated by brown people, either accept the inevitable or leave the country.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neither will happen.
> 
> Maybe you should adjust your behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Guess what.*..If in order to attend Church services safely it is necessary to be carrying firearms at the services ..*.THE TERRORISTS already WON....*
Click to expand...


where have you been?      The synagogue I attend on important holidays----has  been instructed by the city police  to hire and has hired armed guards FOR YEARS.    It is a bit odd-----but it is NOTHING NEW ---nor is
the filth of islamo Nazism.      It does create
jobs.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The Conservative Right wingers who support flying the Racist Traitor Flag want to pretend they do not know these Racial Killers....they are your fellow travelers


----------



## Correll

_ I_


sealybobo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sky isnt blue and the sun doesnt set in the west or rise in the east.  We get it. Youre in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How come a Black person cannot commit a so called "hate crime" against a White person? that's what Eric Holder said and he was President Obama's mouthpiece for years.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember in college in the nineties a black person taught me that black people can't be racist because you have to have the power to be racist
Click to expand...


and you knew that was bullshit, right?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

irosie91 said:


> where have you been?      The synagogue I attend on important holidays----has  been instructed by the city police  to hire and has hired armed guards FOR YEARS.    It is a bit odd-----but it is NOTHING NEW ---nor is
> the filth of islamo Nazism.      It does create
> jobs.


are you carrying while in services...by the way using the phrase "Islamo Nazis" is a rhetorical failure on your part


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Black Panthers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what violence has the Black Panthers produced?
Click to expand...

 
They look scary outside of polling places


----------



## Maryland Patriot

TyroneSlothrop said:


> The Conservative Right wingers who support flying the Racist Traitor Flag want to pretend they do not know these Racial Killers....they are your fellow travelers


But its racist of me to move to the other side of the street when I see a large group of black teens acting up and coming in my direction, even though there is solid evidence that groups of black teens attack white people.
 I think I understand.


----------



## rightwinger

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


 
And that is what it comes down to

South Carolina fought to fly that flag to placate the racists in the state wishing to refight the Civil War. You can be sure the members of Emanuel AME opposed the flying of that flag

The little fucker had that wonderful flag on his license plate


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Maryland Patriot said:


> And yet when a community riots, as they did in Ferguson and Baltimore, it is only a select few causing the problems, not the community as a whole.
> go figure.


*The Baltimore Black  community as a whole never at any time supported the violence.*..you all on the other hand stand up for the lawless Cliven Bundy and for any violence inflicted by Police on Blacks .... ....and you all are racist to the very bone ...you hate Blacks...you think Blacks are morally inferior as a people to  you the great white assholes...,get bent





 Note the white Supremacist patches...got to be a GOP voter


----------



## hunarcy

Maryland Patriot said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Conservative Right wingers who support flying the Racist Traitor Flag want to pretend they do not know these Racial Killers....they are your fellow travelers
> 
> 
> 
> But its racist of me to move to the other side of the street when I see a large group of black teens acting up and coming in my direction, even though there is solid evidence that groups of black teens attack white people.
> I think I understand.
Click to expand...


I don't think it's unreasonable to cross the street to avoid ANY group of teens, no matter their racial composition.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

rightwinger said:


> And that is what it comes down to
> 
> South Carolina fought to fly that flag to placate the racists in the state wishing to refight the Civil War. You can be sure the members of Emanuel AME opposed the flying of that flag
> 
> The little fucker had that wonderful flag on his license plate


*The Confederate Flag is a shameful disgraceful remnant of Racism and of Treason*...No Government centers should have such a disgrace flying in front of it ...what no Swastikas were available to fly ?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

I do not walk around anybody...I am walking here...


----------



## WinterBorn

This horrific crime has nothing to do with the riots in Baltimore or Ferguson.  It has to do with one hate filled little jackass who made a choice to murder innocent blacks in a church.

He claimed it was because they rape white women and are taking over.

He murdered 3 ministers, a barber, a librarian, and some church staff.    Way to take out the dangerous people.


----------



## gipper

Just another pharmaceutical drugged murdering idiot...but Obama and other foolish pols claim the problem is guns and millions of Americans are blind to the truth.

The elephant in the room is Big Pharma and yet many can't see the elephant.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



I don't think Haley can simply make the decision herself to not put up the state flag.


----------



## WinterBorn

gipper said:


> Just another pharmaceutical drugged murdering idiot...but Obama and other foolish pols claim the problem is guns and millions of Americans are blind to the truth.
> 
> The elephant in the room is Big Pharma and yet many can't see the elephant.



What pharmaceuticals was Roof on?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

DigitalDrifter said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Haley can simply make the decision herself to not put up the state flag.
Click to expand...

Of course not it was a rhetorical statement...she could have vetoed that and opposed it ...she supported it...the Dixie  Flag is an Icon of Racism...Slavery


----------



## paddymurphy

emilynghiem said:


> Indofred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charleston shooting Dylann Roof named as suspect - BBC News
> 
> Let's look at what we have.
> A white racist
> A legal gun
> 
> Perhaps the whites should be tossed out of America, then the gun laws can be changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Indofred
> Why doesn't anyone focus on the fact the shooter had a DRUG problem.
> How messed up can you get with delusions and rebellion when DRUGS are involved
> and you have no control over impulses and have twisted fear about life MADE WORSE?
> 
> Obama is quick to point out the access to guns:
> 
> "I don't need to be constrained about the emotions tragedies like this raise," the president said. "I've had to make comments like this too many times. Communities like this have had to endure tragedies like this too many times. *We don't have all the facts, but we do know that, once again, innocent people were killed in part because someone who wanted to inflict harm had no trouble getting their hands on a gun."*
> 
> What about
> A. Access to drugs? legalizing drugs but pushing to ban guns?
> so it's okay to have access to drugs? Nobody complains about that???
> 
> B. the fact the shooter TARGETED a place that he knew didn't have armed security to stop him.
> Anyone mention that? any LIBERALS anyway?
> 
> C. What about the liberal and secular media campaign to segregate Christianity.
> So people in need of healing help for mental sickness and addiction like this man
> COULD BE HELPED AND CURED
> if Christian spiritual healing weren't demonized and rejected as "religious propaganda"
> 
> Anyone bring this up?
> Or just blame guns and not talk about drugs
> or how Christian healing has saved many people like this young
> man from losing their minds, lives, health and relations to such sickness.
> 
> Just blame guns but don't mention the solution comes from Christian practice.
> That would ruin politics for people who want dependence on power focused through govt.
> 
> If people invoked power to to change their lives and take back control spiritually,
> then there would not be dependence on govt.
> 
> The church leaders really need to stand up and call for corrections.
> 
> Obama trying to play politics is more division that fuels the fire
> and the sickness like this young man got no help for.  In part because of the
> demonization, rejection and segregation of churches from the mainstream.
> 
> Blame guns but don't look at the "rejection of Christianity"
> for why sick people don't get help for their additions and afflictions.
> 
> I hope this causes the Christian community to reach out and establish
> how  forgiveness and healing have changed the lives of very sick people,
> and to invite more people to get help if they know ANYONE in trouble like this young man.
> 
> Publicize the fact that mental illness and criminal addiction and abuse
> CAN BE CURED and these methods taught and practiced in Christianity
> should not be denied to people. so quit censoring and rejecting it.
> Start supporting more medical research and practice in this field.
> 
> And stop the Dylann Roofs, the James Holmes Jared Loughners and Adam Lanzas,
> by identifying and curing the sickness before anyone gets hurt or killed.
> 
> Quit promoting drugs as a positive choice and rejecting Christianity as negative.
Click to expand...

Your Christianty is not a fucking solution.  This prick was raised a good Christian. Lot of good it did him and victims.


----------



## Maryland Patriot

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet when a community riots, as they did in Ferguson and Baltimore, it is only a select few causing the problems, not the community as a whole.
> go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> *The Baltimore Black  community as a whole never at any time supported the violence.*..you all on the other hand stand up for the lawless Cliven Bundy and for any violence inflicted by Police on Blacks .... ....and you all are racist to the very bone ...you hate Blacks...you think Blacks are morally inferior as a people to  you the great white assholes...,get bent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the white Supremacist patches...got to be a GOP voter
Click to expand...

and you arrived at this conclusion how?
 and when the Baltimore public officials tell the police to "stand down" and that the rioters "need a place to act up" I would pretty much call that support from the community.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

paddymurphy said:


> Your Christianty is not a fucking solution.  This prick was raised a good Christian. Lot of good it did him and victims.



He was raised by a moron who gave his son a big gun knowing his son was a loose cannon..


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Maryland Patriot said:


> and when the Baltimore public officials tell the police to "stand down" and that the rioters "need a place to act up" I would pretty much call that support from the community.




I arrive at the conclusion the racist killer is  a GOP voter because the GOP is the party of the Southern racists


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in no way does discussing the fact that blacks,13% of the population commit 50% of all murders, make all blacks guilty by racial association.
Click to expand...

But bringing up such a statistic on this thread is tasteless at best and vicious at worst. In what way does that have anything even remotely to do with 9 of our fellow black citizens who were brutally and senselessly murdered at the hands of a racist white person?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Maryland Patriot

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> and when the Baltimore public officials tell the police to "stand down" and that the rioters "need a place to act up" I would pretty much call that support from the community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I arrive at the conclusion the racist killer is  a GOP voter because the GOP is the party of the Southern racists
Click to expand...

not that conclusion, Im talking about this one.
_you all on the other hand stand up for the lawless Cliven Bundy and for any violence inflicted by Police on Blacks .... ....and you all are racist to the very bone ...you hate Blacks...you think Blacks are morally inferior as a people to you the great white assholes._
 exactly how did you come to that conclusion.
 and, should I assume that all left wing socialists are rioters because they are most often the ones burning their own communities down?


----------



## Roadrunner

Lakhota said:


> *Another homegrown white terrorist*
> 
> Another Facebook photo being widely circulated shows Roof wearing a jacket with an apartheid-era flag of South Africa, and another of Rhodesia, which was previously a white-ruled country before it became Zimbabwe, NPR reports.
> 
> A childhood friend with whom Roof had recently become reacquainted said Roof started railing about the Trayvon Martin case in recent weeks, complaining about black people "taking over the world" and about the need for someone to do something about it for the sake of "the white race."
> 
> More: Dylann Roof Was Planning Charleston Shooting For Six Months Roommate Says
> 
> This little white terrorist puke killed because he hated blacks - not because of their religion.


I bet all his friends that heard him talking about doing this and did nothing are feeling fine this AM.


----------



## jillian

mudwhistle said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> The difference is you can see the crazy in in Adam Lanza's eyes.  The look in Roofs eyes is lucid demon possessed pure evil.  As for shrinks, yeah they are afraid of labeling people, patient confidentially and law suits. We don't need gun control we need better mental health options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them are crazy-assed Crackers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lanza is crazy in the true sense of the word. I'm not so sure about Roof.  If what I've heard is true he has shown clear thinking even though the thinking was evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps......but he's still disturbed.
> There's a lot of these people on the streets.
> Given the right conditions......they crack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have pics of him wearing white supremacist patches, I just think he's evil but I guess time will tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think we've established he has issues with minorities. We have a president that has set up the conditions for more of these types to come to the surface just so they can pontificate about the evils of guns.
> 
> Truth is....what he's doing is just as wrong as what this nutcase did.
> 
> 
> 
> MLK said you can't stop hate with more hate.
> 
> Obama never learned that lesson.
Click to expand...


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

blah blah blah blah obama derangement syndrome blah blah blah blah


----------



## irosie91

TyroneSlothrop said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where have you been?      The synagogue I attend on important holidays----has  been instructed by the city police  to hire and has hired armed guards FOR YEARS.    It is a bit odd-----but it is NOTHING NEW ---nor is
> the filth of islamo Nazism.      It does create
> jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> are you carrying while in services...by the way using the phrase "Islamo Nazis" is a rhetorical failure on your part
Click to expand...


It is none of your damned business where I am at this moment.     Your assertion
" 'islamonazis'   is a rhetorical failure" has no meaning-----it is jibberish
If you do imagine that the term is a  "rhetorical failure"-----you should SUPPORT your assertion rather than simply spitting the assertion into cyberspace.    Having read islamo Nazi literature since age ten----(a very long time ago)   I do have logical reasons for using the term


----------



## Statistikhengst

rightwinger said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what it comes down to
> 
> South Carolina fought to fly that flag to placate the racists in the state wishing to refight the Civil War. You can be sure the members of Emanuel AME opposed the flying of that flag
> 
> The little fucker had that wonderful flag on his license plate
Click to expand...

I am thinking more and more that when found guilty, that little fucker needs to fry and then as far as I'm concerned, they can wrap his worthless carcass in that goddamned fucking confederate flag. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## irosie91

Roadrunner said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Another homegrown white terrorist*
> 
> Another Facebook photo being widely circulated shows Roof wearing a jacket with an apartheid-era flag of South Africa, and another of Rhodesia, which was previously a white-ruled country before it became Zimbabwe, NPR reports.
> 
> A childhood friend with whom Roof had recently become reacquainted said Roof started railing about the Trayvon Martin case in recent weeks, complaining about black people "taking over the world" and about the need for someone to do something about it for the sake of "the white race."
> 
> More: Dylann Roof Was Planning Charleston Shooting For Six Months Roommate Says
> 
> This little white terrorist puke killed because he hated blacks - not because of their religion.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet all his friends that heard him talking about doing this and did nothing are feeling fine this AM.
Click to expand...


I bet most are not-----maybe some.


----------



## Statistikhengst

DigitalDrifter said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Haley can simply make the decision herself to not put up the state flag.
Click to expand...

But she could take a stand against it. Only, to save her political life, she never will...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




Ben Norton is an asshole.


----------



## gipper

WinterBorn said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another pharmaceutical drugged murdering idiot...but Obama and other foolish pols claim the problem is guns and millions of Americans are blind to the truth.
> 
> The elephant in the room is Big Pharma and yet many can't see the elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What pharmaceuticals was Roof on?
Click to expand...

We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.

Some info here...
 Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind


----------



## rightwinger

Statistikhengst said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Haley can simply make the decision herself to not put up the state flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But she could take a stand against it. Only, to save her political life, she never will...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 
If she had guts she would personally take it down out of respect for the victims


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another pharmaceutical drugged murdering idiot...but Obama and other foolish pols claim the problem is guns and millions of Americans are blind to the truth.
> 
> The elephant in the room is Big Pharma and yet many can't see the elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What pharmaceuticals was Roof on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.
> 
> Some info here...
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
Click to expand...

 
Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what it comes down to
> 
> South Carolina fought to fly that flag to placate the racists in the state wishing to refight the Civil War. You can be sure the members of Emanuel AME opposed the flying of that flag
> 
> The little fucker had that wonderful flag on his license plate
Click to expand...


the confederate flag has been a harmless symbol of southern regional pride for generations.

as demonstrated by the success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what it comes down to
> 
> South Carolina fought to fly that flag to placate the racists in the state wishing to refight the Civil War. You can be sure the members of Emanuel AME opposed the flying of that flag
> 
> The little fucker had that wonderful flag on his license plate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the confederate flag has been a harmless symbol of southern regional pride for generations.
> 
> as demonstrated by the success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
Click to expand...

Oh, fer Chrissakes...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> and when the Baltimore public officials tell the police to "stand down" and that the rioters "need a place to act up" I would pretty much call that support from the community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I arrive at the conclusion the racist killer is  a GOP voter because the GOP is the party of the Southern racists
Click to expand...



bullshit.


----------



## irosie91

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what it comes down to
> 
> South Carolina fought to fly that flag to placate the racists in the state wishing to refight the Civil War. You can be sure the members of Emanuel AME opposed the flying of that flag
> 
> The little fucker had that wonderful flag on his license plate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the confederate flag has been a harmless symbol of southern regional pride for generations.
> 
> as demonstrated by the success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
Click to expand...


It seems to me that it is OFFENSIVE enough for enough people that it should not
be used as a state flag or over a governmental building.      I do not recall
the dukes of hazard other than it being a kind of silly----idiot adulation of goonish
behavior


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another pharmaceutical drugged murdering idiot...but Obama and other foolish pols claim the problem is guns and millions of Americans are blind to the truth.
> 
> The elephant in the room is Big Pharma and yet many can't see the elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What pharmaceuticals was Roof on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.
> 
> Some info here...
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
Click to expand...

Bite me LeftNutter.

You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?


----------



## paddymurphy

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what it comes down to
> 
> South Carolina fought to fly that flag to placate the racists in the state wishing to refight the Civil War. You can be sure the members of Emanuel AME opposed the flying of that flag
> 
> The little fucker had that wonderful flag on his license plate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the confederate flag has been a harmless symbol of southern regional pride for generations.
> 
> as demonstrated by the success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
Click to expand...

And you are either an idiot or a liar. Southern states began using that symbol as they fought to keep segregation.  It is a symbol of racism; your symbol


----------



## irosie91

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another pharmaceutical drugged murdering idiot...but Obama and other foolish pols claim the problem is guns and millions of Americans are blind to the truth.
> 
> The elephant in the room is Big Pharma and yet many can't see the elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What pharmaceuticals was Roof on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.
> 
> Some info here...
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
Click to expand...


why should we-------it will be made public----maybe----during his trial------actually it is
privileged information


----------



## paddymurphy

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another pharmaceutical drugged murdering idiot...but Obama and other foolish pols claim the problem is guns and millions of Americans are blind to the truth.
> 
> The elephant in the room is Big Pharma and yet many can't see the elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What pharmaceuticals was Roof on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.
> 
> Some info here...
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
Click to expand...

He was arrested once for possessing suboxone.  That had nothing to do with this new hero to the rascist right killing innocent Christians in a church.  Had this been a Muslim, you assholes would be screaming about rounding up any Muslim.  How about we round up the white supremacist assholes who inspired him. We can start with a bunch of posters here.


----------



## Statistikhengst

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another pharmaceutical drugged murdering idiot...but Obama and other foolish pols claim the problem is guns and millions of Americans are blind to the truth.
> 
> The elephant in the room is Big Pharma and yet many can't see the elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What pharmaceuticals was Roof on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.
> 
> Some info here...
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
Click to expand...

Oh, do tell, , alternet-type...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Correll

irosie91 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what it comes down to
> 
> South Carolina fought to fly that flag to placate the racists in the state wishing to refight the Civil War. You can be sure the members of Emanuel AME opposed the flying of that flag
> 
> The little fucker had that wonderful flag on his license plate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the confederate flag has been a harmless symbol of southern regional pride for generations.
> 
> as demonstrated by the success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to me that it is OFFENSIVE enough for enough people that it should not
> be used as a state flag or over a governmental building.      I do not recall
> the dukes of hazard other than it being a kind of silly----idiot adulation of goonish
> behavior
Click to expand...


well, it was a tv show.

harmless fluff, but the confederate flag was presented as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride in the show, painted by the main characters on their 1969 dodge charger, the general lee, who were presented as sympathetic characters.

and this was accepted without comment by the nationwide tv viewing audience and the population as a whole.

the "offense" people are now feeling is a recent creation having nothing to do with anything pre 1980s


----------



## jillian

Maryland Patriot said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Over 12 Mass shootings since Obama's become president, and all but one is that of white people who can not for the sake of advancement of time, get over the fact that times for this nation are changing and there is nothing and I mean nothing they or anyone can do about it. This nation in a few more decades will be dominated by brown people, either accept the inevitable or leave the country.*
> 
> 
> 
> Im almost sorry that Im too old now to live till then to watch.
> unless the "brown people" change, the United States is going to be a totally broke nation, nothing will be built because there will be no skilled workers, anything owned will be stolen, the country is going down fast when all that happens.
> But, on the bright side, there will be some really pretty manicured lawns out there.
Click to expand...


i thought dinosaurs like you got shut up after the sixties.


----------



## Correll

paddymurphy said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what it comes down to
> 
> South Carolina fought to fly that flag to placate the racists in the state wishing to refight the Civil War. You can be sure the members of Emanuel AME opposed the flying of that flag
> 
> The little fucker had that wonderful flag on his license plate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the confederate flag has been a harmless symbol of southern regional pride for generations.
> 
> as demonstrated by the success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are either an idiot or a liar. Southern states began using that symbol as they fought to keep segregation.  It is a symbol of racism; your symbol
Click to expand...



funny no one knew that back in 1979 when the dukes of hazzard hit the airwaves.


----------



## gipper

irosie91 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another pharmaceutical drugged murdering idiot...but Obama and other foolish pols claim the problem is guns and millions of Americans are blind to the truth.
> 
> The elephant in the room is Big Pharma and yet many can't see the elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What pharmaceuticals was Roof on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.
> 
> Some info here...
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why should we-------it will be made public----maybe----during his trial------actually it is
> privileged information
Click to expand...

Yeah isn't the privilege convenient for Big Pharma???


----------



## irosie91

paddymurphy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another pharmaceutical drugged murdering idiot...but Obama and other foolish pols claim the problem is guns and millions of Americans are blind to the truth.
> 
> The elephant in the room is Big Pharma and yet many can't see the elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What pharmaceuticals was Roof on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.
> 
> Some info here...
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was arrested once for possessing suboxone.  That had nothing to do with this new hero to the rascist right killing innocent Christians in a church.  Had this been a Muslim, you assholes would be screaming about rounding up any Muslim.  How about we round up the white supremacist assholes who inspired him. We can start with a bunch of posters here.
Click to expand...


can you support your assertion that people have called for  "ROUNDING UP ALL MUSLIMS"   ??      You got a link to support your idiot lie?    -------It should be EASY FOR YOU-----you are a propagandaist piece of crap-------I will not hold my breath


----------



## Maryland Patriot

jillian said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Over 12 Mass shootings since Obama's become president, and all but one is that of white people who can not for the sake of advancement of time, get over the fact that times for this nation are changing and there is nothing and I mean nothing they or anyone can do about it. This nation in a few more decades will be dominated by brown people, either accept the inevitable or leave the country.*
> 
> 
> 
> Im almost sorry that Im too old now to live till then to watch.
> unless the "brown people" change, the United States is going to be a totally broke nation, nothing will be built because there will be no skilled workers, anything owned will be stolen, the country is going down fast when all that happens.
> But, on the bright side, there will be some really pretty manicured lawns out there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i thought dinosaurs like you got shut up after the sixties.
Click to expand...

Im not that old, I was way to young in the 60s to remember much of it.
 but, statistics are what they are. with only liberals left, there will be nobody to pay for their social programs.
 the U.S is going down hard unless some of the entitled crowd starts producing something of value. And a well maintained yard is not something that is of great value to the nations bottom line.


----------



## paddymurphy

irosie91 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another pharmaceutical drugged murdering idiot...but Obama and other foolish pols claim the problem is guns and millions of Americans are blind to the truth.
> 
> The elephant in the room is Big Pharma and yet many can't see the elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What pharmaceuticals was Roof on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.
> 
> Some info here...
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why should we-------it will be made public----maybe----during his trial------actually it is
> privileged information
Click to expand...

These folks are struggling to find some reason for this other than the rascism so many demonstrate here.  Obama talks about the actual problem of some police abusing their authority, and that is blamed for inspiring an attack on police anywhere.  Right wingers talk about protestors as thugs, celebrate the police killing of unarmed young black men and condemn any discussion of the racism that exists, but they have nothing to do with this guy killing blacks because they are "raping white women". Of course, typical of the cowardice of right wingers, he killed mostly women.  Had he read any of the posts here from smarter than the average bear, rexx Taylor and others, he would have found much motivation to do what he did.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what it comes down to
> 
> South Carolina fought to fly that flag to placate the racists in the state wishing to refight the Civil War. You can be sure the members of Emanuel AME opposed the flying of that flag
> 
> The little fucker had that wonderful flag on his license plate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the confederate flag has been a harmless symbol of southern regional pride for generations.
> 
> as demonstrated by the success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
Click to expand...


Yeah, those rednecks flying the confederate flag are all about history.   lol

The simple fact is that the confederate flag, in addition to being a foreign flag of a nation that only existed in war against the US, has been co-opted by ignorant, redenck racists.

The swastika is an ancient simple, and is "holy" in some religious cultures.  But since WWII it has been almost exclusively used as a symbol of hatred.   That is what it has become.  The confederate flag is the same thing.

Don't like that?  Blame the KKKers who created the hatred that it has come to symbolize.


----------



## irosie91

gipper said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What pharmaceuticals was Roof on?
> 
> 
> 
> We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.
> 
> Some info here...
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why should we-------it will be made public----maybe----during his trial------actually it is
> privileged information
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah isn't the privilege convenient for Big Pharma???
Click to expand...


It is convenient for patients.     It is YOUR right that your medical records remain confidential     YOU have the right to release those records------learn your rights.   If you wish---you can obtain them and scan them up and throw them into cyberspace-----that is YOUR right


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What pharmaceuticals was Roof on?
> 
> 
> 
> We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.
> 
> Some info here...
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why should we-------it will be made public----maybe----during his trial------actually it is
> privileged information
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah isn't the privilege convenient for Big Pharma???
Click to expand...

 
I am unaware of any pharmaceutical that causes white supremacy


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what it comes down to
> 
> South Carolina fought to fly that flag to placate the racists in the state wishing to refight the Civil War. You can be sure the members of Emanuel AME opposed the flying of that flag
> 
> The little fucker had that wonderful flag on his license plate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the confederate flag has been a harmless symbol of southern regional pride for generations.
> 
> as demonstrated by the success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to me that it is OFFENSIVE enough for enough people that it should not
> be used as a state flag or over a governmental building.      I do not recall
> the dukes of hazard other than it being a kind of silly----idiot adulation of goonish
> behavior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, it was a tv show.
> 
> harmless fluff, but the confederate flag was presented as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride in the show, painted by the main characters on their 1969 dodge charger, the general lee, who were presented as sympathetic characters.
> 
> and this was accepted without comment by the nationwide tv viewing audience and the population as a whole.
> 
> the "offense" people are now feeling is a recent creation having nothing to do with anything pre 1980s
Click to expand...


Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.

The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?


----------



## paddymurphy

irosie91 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What pharmaceuticals was Roof on?
> 
> 
> 
> We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.
> 
> Some info here...
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was arrested once for possessing suboxone.  That had nothing to do with this new hero to the rascist right killing innocent Christians in a church.  Had this been a Muslim, you assholes would be screaming about rounding up any Muslim.  How about we round up the white supremacist assholes who inspired him. We can start with a bunch of posters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you support your assertion that people have called for  "ROUNDING UP ALL MUSLIMS"   ??      You got a link to support your idiot lie?    -------It should be EASY FOR YOU-----you are a propagandaist piece of crap-------I will not hold my breath
Click to expand...

Reading a problem for you?  I wrote that had this been a Muslim.  Do you understand now?  And , yes, right wingers have called for deporting Muslims, not allowing immigration by Muslims and some asshole Christian leaders have suggested that the religious freedoms of the constitution only  apply the Christianity and Judaism.


----------



## paddymurphy

Correll said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what it comes down to
> 
> South Carolina fought to fly that flag to placate the racists in the state wishing to refight the Civil War. You can be sure the members of Emanuel AME opposed the flying of that flag
> 
> The little fucker had that wonderful flag on his license plate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the confederate flag has been a harmless symbol of southern regional pride for generations.
> 
> as demonstrated by the success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you are either an idiot or a liar. Southern states began using that symbol as they fought to keep segregation.  It is a symbol of racism; your symbol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> funny no one knew that back in 1979 when the dukes of hazzard hit the airwaves.
Click to expand...

Stupid people like you?  You.  You probably didn't.


----------



## Maryland Patriot

paddymurphy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another pharmaceutical drugged murdering idiot...but Obama and other foolish pols claim the problem is guns and millions of Americans are blind to the truth.
> 
> The elephant in the room is Big Pharma and yet many can't see the elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What pharmaceuticals was Roof on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.
> 
> Some info here...
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was arrested once for possessing suboxone.  That had nothing to do with this new hero to the rascist right killing innocent Christians in a church.  Had this been a Muslim, you assholes would be screaming about rounding up any Muslim.  How about we round up the white supremacist assholes who inspired him. We can start with a bunch of posters here.
Click to expand...

Suboxone, big deal.
 I often have Suboxone in my possession, See, I kidnap Heroin addicts ( they actually come willingly) and bring them to my home to get them clean. Since I cant just go out and get a prescription for suboxone, I end up illegally buying it in a place called Brooklyn Md. It has great value in stepping someone down from Heroin to totally clean if used properly.
 I imagine that if I continue this, I will one day be busted for the same.
 On a side note, to date I have helped 7 people get clean and so far they are staying that way. Worth the chances I think.
 They get clean here without worrying about legal issues, then they move to a halfway house and begin working. Its very rewarding. Of course, prison is going to suck should I get caught.


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what it comes down to
> 
> South Carolina fought to fly that flag to placate the racists in the state wishing to refight the Civil War. You can be sure the members of Emanuel AME opposed the flying of that flag
> 
> The little fucker had that wonderful flag on his license plate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the confederate flag has been a harmless symbol of southern regional pride for generations.
> 
> as demonstrated by the success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to me that it is OFFENSIVE enough for enough people that it should not
> be used as a state flag or over a governmental building.      I do not recall
> the dukes of hazard other than it being a kind of silly----idiot adulation of goonish
> behavior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, it was a tv show.
> 
> harmless fluff, but the confederate flag was presented as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride in the show, painted by the main characters on their 1969 dodge charger, the general lee, who were presented as sympathetic characters.
> 
> and this was accepted without comment by the nationwide tv viewing audience and the population as a whole.
> 
> the "offense" people are now feeling is a recent creation having nothing to do with anything pre 1980s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.
> 
> The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?
Click to expand...



standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.

flying the confederate flag, not so much.

if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience. 

instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.

because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.


----------



## irosie91

paddymurphy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.
> 
> Some info here...
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was arrested once for possessing suboxone.  That had nothing to do with this new hero to the rascist right killing innocent Christians in a church.  Had this been a Muslim, you assholes would be screaming about rounding up any Muslim.  How about we round up the white supremacist assholes who inspired him. We can start with a bunch of posters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you support your assertion that people have called for  "ROUNDING UP ALL MUSLIMS"   ??      You got a link to support your idiot lie?    -------It should be EASY FOR YOU-----you are a propagandaist piece of crap-------I will not hold my breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading a problem for you?  I wrote that had this been a Muslim.  Do you understand now?  And , yes, right wingers have called for deporting Muslims, not allowing immigration by Muslims and some asshole Christian leaders have suggested that the religious freedoms of the constitution only  apply the Christianity and Judaism.
Click to expand...


Yes----I read your idiot post.    YOU CLAIMED that when muslims commit a
murder------the non muslims of the US  DEMAND a round up of all muslims.     I was in the city of New York when muslims murdered in manhattan    9-11-01.    I do not recall ANYONE demanding that muslims be "ROUNDED-UP"------I have also been around for other terrorist acts in the name of allah------still no demand for a  "GENERAL ROUND-UP"      I am mystified as to why you believe that such nonsense has happened------you are quoting  CAIR 
propaganda------which did abound at that time.     and still does.      ---


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what it comes down to
> 
> South Carolina fought to fly that flag to placate the racists in the state wishing to refight the Civil War. You can be sure the members of Emanuel AME opposed the flying of that flag
> 
> The little fucker had that wonderful flag on his license plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the confederate flag has been a harmless symbol of southern regional pride for generations.
> 
> as demonstrated by the success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to me that it is OFFENSIVE enough for enough people that it should not
> be used as a state flag or over a governmental building.      I do not recall
> the dukes of hazard other than it being a kind of silly----idiot adulation of goonish
> behavior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, it was a tv show.
> 
> harmless fluff, but the confederate flag was presented as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride in the show, painted by the main characters on their 1969 dodge charger, the general lee, who were presented as sympathetic characters.
> 
> and this was accepted without comment by the nationwide tv viewing audience and the population as a whole.
> 
> the "offense" people are now feeling is a recent creation having nothing to do with anything pre 1980s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.
> 
> The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
Click to expand...


Or they didn't know that the KKK and other racists used it as a symbol while committing acts of terrorism.

Or the show added to the stereotype of all southerners being ignorant, racist rednecks.

Find me a show from the 70s that had southern law enforcement shown in a positive light or as intelligent people?


----------



## paddymurphy

Maryland Patriot said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What pharmaceuticals was Roof on?
> 
> 
> 
> We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.
> 
> Some info here...
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was arrested once for possessing suboxone.  That had nothing to do with this new hero to the rascist right killing innocent Christians in a church.  Had this been a Muslim, you assholes would be screaming about rounding up any Muslim.  How about we round up the white supremacist assholes who inspired him. We can start with a bunch of posters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suboxone, big deal.
> I often have Suboxone in my possession, See, I kidnap Heroin addicts ( they actually come willingly) and bring them to my home to get them clean. Since I cant just go out and get a prescription for suboxone, I end up illegally buying it in a place called Brooklyn Md. It has great value in stepping someone down from Heroin to totally clean if used properly.
> I imagine that if I continue this, I will one day be busted for the same.
> On a side note, to date I have helped 7 people get clean and so far they are staying that way. Worth the chances I think.
> They get clean here without worrying about legal issues, then they move to a halfway house and begin working. Its very rewarding. Of course, prison is going to suck should I get caught.
Click to expand...

And how many of those you helped went out and shot ten people?  This guy was motivated by rascism, period.  Blaming his drug use helps those who are themselves rascist feel better about sharing the views of this killer.


----------



## paddymurphy

irosie91 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> 
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was arrested once for possessing suboxone.  That had nothing to do with this new hero to the rascist right killing innocent Christians in a church.  Had this been a Muslim, you assholes would be screaming about rounding up any Muslim.  How about we round up the white supremacist assholes who inspired him. We can start with a bunch of posters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you support your assertion that people have called for  "ROUNDING UP ALL MUSLIMS"   ??      You got a link to support your idiot lie?    -------It should be EASY FOR YOU-----you are a propagandaist piece of crap-------I will not hold my breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading a problem for you?  I wrote that had this been a Muslim.  Do you understand now?  And , yes, right wingers have called for deporting Muslims, not allowing immigration by Muslims and some asshole Christian leaders have suggested that the religious freedoms of the constitution only  apply the Christianity and Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes----I read your idiot post.    YOU CLAIMED that when muslims commit a
> murder------the non muslims of the US  DEMAND a round up of all muslims.     I was in the city of New York when muslims murdered in manhattan    9-11-01.    I do not recall ANYONE demanding that muslims be "ROUNDED-UP"------I have also been around for other terrorist acts in the name of allah------still no demand for a  "GENERAL ROUND-UP"      I am mystified as to why you believe that such nonsense has happened------you are quoting  CAIR
> propaganda------which did abound at that time.     and still does.      ---
Click to expand...

Then you were not paying attention.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what it comes down to
> 
> South Carolina fought to fly that flag to placate the racists in the state wishing to refight the Civil War. You can be sure the members of Emanuel AME opposed the flying of that flag
> 
> The little fucker had that wonderful flag on his license plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the confederate flag has been a harmless symbol of southern regional pride for generations.
> 
> as demonstrated by the success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to me that it is OFFENSIVE enough for enough people that it should not
> be used as a state flag or over a governmental building.      I do not recall
> the dukes of hazard other than it being a kind of silly----idiot adulation of goonish
> behavior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, it was a tv show.
> 
> harmless fluff, but the confederate flag was presented as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride in the show, painted by the main characters on their 1969 dodge charger, the general lee, who were presented as sympathetic characters.
> 
> and this was accepted without comment by the nationwide tv viewing audience and the population as a whole.
> 
> the "offense" people are now feeling is a recent creation having nothing to do with anything pre 1980s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.
> 
> The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
Click to expand...

 
Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument

It really makes you look like a moron


----------



## irosie91

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what it comes down to
> 
> South Carolina fought to fly that flag to placate the racists in the state wishing to refight the Civil War. You can be sure the members of Emanuel AME opposed the flying of that flag
> 
> The little fucker had that wonderful flag on his license plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the confederate flag has been a harmless symbol of southern regional pride for generations.
> 
> as demonstrated by the success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to me that it is OFFENSIVE enough for enough people that it should not
> be used as a state flag or over a governmental building.      I do not recall
> the dukes of hazard other than it being a kind of silly----idiot adulation of goonish
> behavior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, it was a tv show.
> 
> harmless fluff, but the confederate flag was presented as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride in the show, painted by the main characters on their 1969 dodge charger, the general lee, who were presented as sympathetic characters.
> 
> and this was accepted without comment by the nationwide tv viewing audience and the population as a whole.
> 
> the "offense" people are now feeling is a recent creation having nothing to do with anything pre 1980s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.
> 
> The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
Click to expand...


no     it was ok because the dukes were presented as IDIOTS-------just as it is ok to present  your hero  ADOLF  with his flag in
comedies.         Flying the rag over a state building is an atrocity


----------



## Correll

paddymurphy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.
> 
> Some info here...
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was arrested once for possessing suboxone.  That had nothing to do with this new hero to the rascist right killing innocent Christians in a church.  Had this been a Muslim, you assholes would be screaming about rounding up any Muslim.  How about we round up the white supremacist assholes who inspired him. We can start with a bunch of posters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you support your assertion that people have called for  "ROUNDING UP ALL MUSLIMS"   ??      You got a link to support your idiot lie?    -------It should be EASY FOR YOU-----you are a propagandaist piece of crap-------I will not hold my breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading a problem for you?  I wrote that had this been a Muslim.  Do you understand now?  And , yes, right wingers have called for deporting Muslims, not allowing immigration by Muslims and some asshole Christian leaders have suggested that the religious freedoms of the constitution only  apply the Christianity and Judaism.
Click to expand...


i certainly think that being a white


irosie91 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> 
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was arrested once for possessing suboxone.  That had nothing to do with this new hero to the rascist right killing innocent Christians in a church.  Had this been a Muslim, you assholes would be screaming about rounding up any Muslim.  How about we round up the white supremacist assholes who inspired him. We can start with a bunch of posters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you support your assertion that people have called for  "ROUNDING UP ALL MUSLIMS"   ??      You got a link to support your idiot lie?    -------It should be EASY FOR YOU-----you are a propagandaist piece of crap-------I will not hold my breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading a problem for you?  I wrote that had this been a Muslim.  Do you understand now?  And , yes, right wingers have called for deporting Muslims, not allowing immigration by Muslims and some asshole Christian leaders have suggested that the religious freedoms of the constitution only  apply the Christianity and Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes----I read your idiot post.    YOU CLAIMED that when muslims commit a
> murder------the non muslims of the US  DEMAND a round up of all muslims.     I was in the city of New York when muslims murdered in manhattan    9-11-01.    I do not recall ANYONE demanding that muslims be "ROUNDED-UP"------I have also been around for other terrorist acts in the name of allah------still no demand for a  "GENERAL ROUND-UP"      I am mystified as to why you believe that such nonsense has happened------you are quoting  CAIR
> propaganda------which did abound at that time.     and still does.      ---
Click to expand...


gwbush sept 20th

"September 20, 2001

I also want to speak tonight directly to Muslims throughout the world. We respect your faith. It's practiced freely by many millions of Americans, and by millions more in countries that America counts as friends. Its teachings are good and peaceful, and those who commit evil in the name of Allah blaspheme the name of Allah. The terrorists are traitors to their own faith, trying, in effect, to hijack Islam itself. The enemy of America is not our many Muslim friends; it is not our many Arab friends. Our enemy is a radical network of terrorists, and every government that supports them."


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the confederate flag has been a harmless symbol of southern regional pride for generations.
> 
> as demonstrated by the success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that it is OFFENSIVE enough for enough people that it should not
> be used as a state flag or over a governmental building.      I do not recall
> the dukes of hazard other than it being a kind of silly----idiot adulation of goonish
> behavior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, it was a tv show.
> 
> harmless fluff, but the confederate flag was presented as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride in the show, painted by the main characters on their 1969 dodge charger, the general lee, who were presented as sympathetic characters.
> 
> and this was accepted without comment by the nationwide tv viewing audience and the population as a whole.
> 
> the "offense" people are now feeling is a recent creation having nothing to do with anything pre 1980s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.
> 
> The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or they didn't know that the KKK and other racists used it as a symbol while committing acts of terrorism.
> 
> Or the show added to the stereotype of all southerners being ignorant, racist rednecks.
> 
> Find me a show from the 70s that had southern law enforcement shown in a positive light or as intelligent people?
Click to expand...



people in 79 knew about the klan. they also knew that the vast majority of the south were not klan members and were still proud of their heritage and culture.

nope. the show presented the southerns in a positive light. southern culture was certainly shown as rural, but not ignorant or racist.

the local cops were corrupt minions of boss hog, but one town over the sheriff was honest, and competent and black.


----------



## mudwhistle

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what it comes down to
> 
> South Carolina fought to fly that flag to placate the racists in the state wishing to refight the Civil War. You can be sure the members of Emanuel AME opposed the flying of that flag
> 
> The little fucker had that wonderful flag on his license plate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the confederate flag has been a harmless symbol of southern regional pride for generations.
> 
> as demonstrated by the success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems to me that it is OFFENSIVE enough for enough people that it should not
> be used as a state flag or over a governmental building.      I do not recall
> the dukes of hazard other than it being a kind of silly----idiot adulation of goonish
> behavior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, it was a tv show.
> 
> harmless fluff, but the confederate flag was presented as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride in the show, painted by the main characters on their 1969 dodge charger, the general lee, who were presented as sympathetic characters.
> 
> and this was accepted without comment by the nationwide tv viewing audience and the population as a whole.
> 
> the "offense" people are now feeling is a recent creation having nothing to do with anything pre 1980s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.
> 
> The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?
Click to expand...


Sort of the way Obozo does?


----------



## irosie91

paddymurphy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> 
> 
> He was arrested once for possessing suboxone.  That had nothing to do with this new hero to the rascist right killing innocent Christians in a church.  Had this been a Muslim, you assholes would be screaming about rounding up any Muslim.  How about we round up the white supremacist assholes who inspired him. We can start with a bunch of posters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you support your assertion that people have called for  "ROUNDING UP ALL MUSLIMS"   ??      You got a link to support your idiot lie?    -------It should be EASY FOR YOU-----you are a propagandaist piece of crap-------I will not hold my breath
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reading a problem for you?  I wrote that had this been a Muslim.  Do you understand now?  And , yes, right wingers have called for deporting Muslims, not allowing immigration by Muslims and some asshole Christian leaders have suggested that the religious freedoms of the constitution only  apply the Christianity and Judaism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes----I read your idiot post.    YOU CLAIMED that when muslims commit a
> murder------the non muslims of the US  DEMAND a round up of all muslims.     I was in the city of New York when muslims murdered in manhattan    9-11-01.    I do not recall ANYONE demanding that muslims be "ROUNDED-UP"------I have also been around for other terrorist acts in the name of allah------still no demand for a  "GENERAL ROUND-UP"      I am mystified as to why you believe that such nonsense has happened------you are quoting  CAIR
> propaganda------which did abound at that time.     and still does.      ---
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you were not paying attention.
Click to expand...


I was paying very close attention and was deeply involved in the entire course of events -----during and after.       Why not just admit that you cannot provide a link----
I will help ----access CAIR propaganda ----
they put up HILARIOUS stuff.     Muslim women were ENCOURAGED to "report harassment"      like  "someone pulled
my veil"     ----or even  "someone stared at
me"


----------



## Bush92

sealybobo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's say a guy gets mad at another driver and shoots him. that's not a hate crime and that murder might get a 20 year sentence. but if the person is a known racist and goes out and kills a black person the circumstances are different. that person should get more years in jail because it's a hate crime.
> 
> in this situation it doesn't matter because hate crime or not this guy is going to get life in prison for the death penalty he will never see freedom again. Hate crimes are most important when determining whether the killer should get 20 years or more. do you understand this? Do you understand why we have hate crime laws? Because not all murders are equal
Click to expand...

Not all murders are equal? That's just stupid on the face of it. What about assault's? Over 70 Whites were attacked during the "knockout game" and none of the Black perpetrators were prosecuted. Clearly these were racially motivated. But, when a White kid in Katy, Texas did the same to a Black man...Holder Justice Department pursued Civil Rights violation and possible hate crime offense. Therefore this makes "hate crime" laws racist and in my opinion %100 unconstitutional.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the confederate flag has been a harmless symbol of southern regional pride for generations.
> 
> as demonstrated by the success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that it is OFFENSIVE enough for enough people that it should not
> be used as a state flag or over a governmental building.      I do not recall
> the dukes of hazard other than it being a kind of silly----idiot adulation of goonish
> behavior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, it was a tv show.
> 
> harmless fluff, but the confederate flag was presented as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride in the show, painted by the main characters on their 1969 dodge charger, the general lee, who were presented as sympathetic characters.
> 
> and this was accepted without comment by the nationwide tv viewing audience and the population as a whole.
> 
> the "offense" people are now feeling is a recent creation having nothing to do with anything pre 1980s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.
> 
> The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
Click to expand...


bullshit.


it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.

this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.


----------



## paddymurphy

Bush92 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's say a guy gets mad at another driver and shoots him. that's not a hate crime and that murder might get a 20 year sentence. but if the person is a known racist and goes out and kills a black person the circumstances are different. that person should get more years in jail because it's a hate crime.
> 
> in this situation it doesn't matter because hate crime or not this guy is going to get life in prison for the death penalty he will never see freedom again. Hate crimes are most important when determining whether the killer should get 20 years or more. do you understand this? Do you understand why we have hate crime laws? Because not all murders are equal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all murders are equal? That's just stupid on the face of it. What about assault's? Over 70 Whites were attacked during the "knockout game" and none of the Black perpetrators were prosecuted. Clearly these were racially motivated. But, when a White kid in Katy, Texas did the same to a Black man...Holder Justice Department pursued Civil Rights violation and possible hate crime offense. Therefore this makes "hate crime" laws racist and in my opinion %100 unconstitutional.
Click to expand...

You lie so easily.


----------



## irosie91

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that it is OFFENSIVE enough for enough people that it should not
> be used as a state flag or over a governmental building.      I do not recall
> the dukes of hazard other than it being a kind of silly----idiot adulation of goonish
> behavior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, it was a tv show.
> 
> harmless fluff, but the confederate flag was presented as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride in the show, painted by the main characters on their 1969 dodge charger, the general lee, who were presented as sympathetic characters.
> 
> and this was accepted without comment by the nationwide tv viewing audience and the population as a whole.
> 
> the "offense" people are now feeling is a recent creation having nothing to do with anything pre 1980s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.
> 
> The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
Click to expand...


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Bush92 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> did he go visit racist websites? maybe the owners of those web sites should be held accountable
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's say a guy gets mad at another driver and shoots him. that's not a hate crime and that murder might get a 20 year sentence. but if the person is a known racist and goes out and kills a black person the circumstances are different. that person should get more years in jail because it's a hate crime.
> 
> in this situation it doesn't matter because hate crime or not this guy is going to get life in prison for the death penalty he will never see freedom again. Hate crimes are most important when determining whether the killer should get 20 years or more. do you understand this? Do you understand why we have hate crime laws? Because not all murders are equal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all murders are equal? That's just stupid on the face of it. What about assault's? Over 70 Whites were attacked during the "knockout game" and none of the Black perpetrators were prosecuted. Clearly these were racially motivated. But, when a White kid in Katy, Texas did the same to a Black man...Holder Justice Department pursued Civil Rights violation and possible hate crime offense. Therefore this makes "hate crime" laws racist and in my opinion %100 unconstitutional.
Click to expand...

What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.

FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.  

But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.


----------



## Bush92

paddymurphy said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> 
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's say a guy gets mad at another driver and shoots him. that's not a hate crime and that murder might get a 20 year sentence. but if the person is a known racist and goes out and kills a black person the circumstances are different. that person should get more years in jail because it's a hate crime.
> 
> in this situation it doesn't matter because hate crime or not this guy is going to get life in prison for the death penalty he will never see freedom again. Hate crimes are most important when determining whether the killer should get 20 years or more. do you understand this? Do you understand why we have hate crime laws? Because not all murders are equal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all murders are equal? That's just stupid on the face of it. What about assault's? Over 70 Whites were attacked during the "knockout game" and none of the Black perpetrators were prosecuted. Clearly these were racially motivated. But, when a White kid in Katy, Texas did the same to a Black man...Holder Justice Department pursued Civil Rights violation and possible hate crime offense. Therefore this makes "hate crime" laws racist and in my opinion %100 unconstitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie so easily.
Click to expand...

No, I'm simply stating the truth of the matter. Do not confuse realism with racism.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that it is OFFENSIVE enough for enough people that it should not
> be used as a state flag or over a governmental building.      I do not recall
> the dukes of hazard other than it being a kind of silly----idiot adulation of goonish
> behavior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, it was a tv show.
> 
> harmless fluff, but the confederate flag was presented as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride in the show, painted by the main characters on their 1969 dodge charger, the general lee, who were presented as sympathetic characters.
> 
> and this was accepted without comment by the nationwide tv viewing audience and the population as a whole.
> 
> the "offense" people are now feeling is a recent creation having nothing to do with anything pre 1980s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.
> 
> The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
Click to expand...


And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.  

The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.

People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.


----------



## mudwhistle

paddymurphy said:


> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.
> 
> Some info here...
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was arrested once for possessing suboxone.  That had nothing to do with this new hero to the rascist right killing innocent Christians in a church.  Had this been a Muslim, you assholes would be screaming about rounding up any Muslim.  How about we round up the white supremacist assholes who inspired him. We can start with a bunch of posters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suboxone, big deal.
> I often have Suboxone in my possession, See, I kidnap Heroin addicts ( they actually come willingly) and bring them to my home to get them clean. Since I cant just go out and get a prescription for suboxone, I end up illegally buying it in a place called Brooklyn Md. It has great value in stepping someone down from Heroin to totally clean if used properly.
> I imagine that if I continue this, I will one day be busted for the same.
> On a side note, to date I have helped 7 people get clean and so far they are staying that way. Worth the chances I think.
> They get clean here without worrying about legal issues, then they move to a halfway house and begin working. Its very rewarding. Of course, prison is going to suck should I get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how many of those you helped went out and shot ten people?  This guy was motivated by rascism, period.  Blaming his drug use helps those who are themselves rascist feel better about sharing the views of this killer.
Click to expand...

Blaming guns alone for his crimes helps the left paint the entire country with the same  false sense of guilt.

I blame the president for creating this environment of hate. This is merely a predictable side-effect of it.

You can't live in a complete vacuum, liberal America, and be honest.


----------



## Bush92

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> 
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's say a guy gets mad at another driver and shoots him. that's not a hate crime and that murder might get a 20 year sentence. but if the person is a known racist and goes out and kills a black person the circumstances are different. that person should get more years in jail because it's a hate crime.
> 
> in this situation it doesn't matter because hate crime or not this guy is going to get life in prison for the death penalty he will never see freedom again. Hate crimes are most important when determining whether the killer should get 20 years or more. do you understand this? Do you understand why we have hate crime laws? Because not all murders are equal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all murders are equal? That's just stupid on the face of it. What about assault's? Over 70 Whites were attacked during the "knockout game" and none of the Black perpetrators were prosecuted. Clearly these were racially motivated. But, when a White kid in Katy, Texas did the same to a Black man...Holder Justice Department pursued Civil Rights violation and possible hate crime offense. Therefore this makes "hate crime" laws racist and in my opinion %100 unconstitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.
> 
> FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.
> 
> But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.
Click to expand...


----------



## gipper

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that it is OFFENSIVE enough for enough people that it should not
> be used as a state flag or over a governmental building.      I do not recall
> the dukes of hazard other than it being a kind of silly----idiot adulation of goonish
> behavior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, it was a tv show.
> 
> harmless fluff, but the confederate flag was presented as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride in the show, painted by the main characters on their 1969 dodge charger, the general lee, who were presented as sympathetic characters.
> 
> and this was accepted without comment by the nationwide tv viewing audience and the population as a whole.
> 
> the "offense" people are now feeling is a recent creation having nothing to do with anything pre 1980s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.
> 
> The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
Click to expand...

LeftNutter must cling to his left wing narrative to keep Blacks on the liberal plantation and voting D.


----------



## paddymurphy

Bush92 said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's say a guy gets mad at another driver and shoots him. that's not a hate crime and that murder might get a 20 year sentence. but if the person is a known racist and goes out and kills a black person the circumstances are different. that person should get more years in jail because it's a hate crime.
> 
> in this situation it doesn't matter because hate crime or not this guy is going to get life in prison for the death penalty he will never see freedom again. Hate crimes are most important when determining whether the killer should get 20 years or more. do you understand this? Do you understand why we have hate crime laws? Because not all murders are equal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all murders are equal? That's just stupid on the face of it. What about assault's? Over 70 Whites were attacked during the "knockout game" and none of the Black perpetrators were prosecuted. Clearly these were racially motivated. But, when a White kid in Katy, Texas did the same to a Black man...Holder Justice Department pursued Civil Rights violation and possible hate crime offense. Therefore this makes "hate crime" laws racist and in my opinion %100 unconstitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm simply stating the truth of the matter. Do not confuse realism with racism.
Click to expand...

It is a lie that 70 black men were arrested for assaulting white people and not prosecuted.  It is lie that Eric holder would have anything to do with prosecuting a simple assault. And it is a lie that a white man was charged with a federal crime for punching a black man.  You can provide no links to prove any of that nonsense.


----------



## paddymurphy

mudwhistle said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> 
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was arrested once for possessing suboxone.  That had nothing to do with this new hero to the rascist right killing innocent Christians in a church.  Had this been a Muslim, you assholes would be screaming about rounding up any Muslim.  How about we round up the white supremacist assholes who inspired him. We can start with a bunch of posters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suboxone, big deal.
> I often have Suboxone in my possession, See, I kidnap Heroin addicts ( they actually come willingly) and bring them to my home to get them clean. Since I cant just go out and get a prescription for suboxone, I end up illegally buying it in a place called Brooklyn Md. It has great value in stepping someone down from Heroin to totally clean if used properly.
> I imagine that if I continue this, I will one day be busted for the same.
> On a side note, to date I have helped 7 people get clean and so far they are staying that way. Worth the chances I think.
> They get clean here without worrying about legal issues, then they move to a halfway house and begin working. Its very rewarding. Of course, prison is going to suck should I get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how many of those you helped went out and shot ten people?  This guy was motivated by rascism, period.  Blaming his drug use helps those who are themselves rascist feel better about sharing the views of this killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming guns alone for his crimes helps the left paint the entire country with the same  false sense of guilt.
> 
> I blame the president for creating this environment of hate. This is merely a predictable side-effect of it.
> 
> You can't live in a complete vacuum, liberal America, and be honest.
Click to expand...

He created by being a black man elected president. That brought you cretins out of the holes you had been hiding in.


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, it was a tv show.
> 
> harmless fluff, but the confederate flag was presented as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride in the show, painted by the main characters on their 1969 dodge charger, the general lee, who were presented as sympathetic characters.
> 
> and this was accepted without comment by the nationwide tv viewing audience and the population as a whole.
> 
> the "offense" people are now feeling is a recent creation having nothing to do with anything pre 1980s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.
> 
> The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
Click to expand...



the 1920s was before wwii. 

the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation. 

the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.
> 
> The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
Click to expand...


No, not by all.   I know my parents were disgusted by it, because they had seen it waved in Mississippi by those hood wearing rednecks.   People were just slower to protest or complain about it.

And despite your best efforts to compare today with the 70s acceptance of a tv sitcom, the fact is that people recognize it as a symbol of hate and racism.  That is the reality of the confederate flag today.


----------



## paddymurphy

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.
> 
> The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
Click to expand...

It has not been accepted by generations. It was never flown or displayed from the end of the war until the forties and fifties when it became a symbol of southern, racist opposition to federal civil rights laws and court decisions.  It is they symbol of white supremacists and racists.  People have been trying to have it removed from state flags for years and protest its use.  You seem dumber than Boss Hogg's deputy.


----------



## mudwhistle

paddymurphy said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> 
> 
> He was arrested once for possessing suboxone.  That had nothing to do with this new hero to the rascist right killing innocent Christians in a church.  Had this been a Muslim, you assholes would be screaming about rounding up any Muslim.  How about we round up the white supremacist assholes who inspired him. We can start with a bunch of posters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Suboxone, big deal.
> I often have Suboxone in my possession, See, I kidnap Heroin addicts ( they actually come willingly) and bring them to my home to get them clean. Since I cant just go out and get a prescription for suboxone, I end up illegally buying it in a place called Brooklyn Md. It has great value in stepping someone down from Heroin to totally clean if used properly.
> I imagine that if I continue this, I will one day be busted for the same.
> On a side note, to date I have helped 7 people get clean and so far they are staying that way. Worth the chances I think.
> They get clean here without worrying about legal issues, then they move to a halfway house and begin working. Its very rewarding. Of course, prison is going to suck should I get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how many of those you helped went out and shot ten people?  This guy was motivated by rascism, period.  Blaming his drug use helps those who are themselves rascist feel better about sharing the views of this killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming guns alone for his crimes helps the left paint the entire country with the same  false sense of guilt.
> 
> I blame the president for creating this environment of hate. This is merely a predictable side-effect of it.
> 
> You can't live in a complete vacuum, liberal America, and be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He created by being a black man elected president. That brought you cretins out of the holes you had been hiding in.
Click to expand...


Yup.

We didn't like Clinton because he was black I suppose. 

We don't like Hillary because she's black.

Nancy Pelosi......Black.

Harry Reid......Black.


----------



## paddymurphy

mudwhistle said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was arrested once for possessing suboxone.  That had nothing to do with this new hero to the rascist right killing innocent Christians in a church.  Had this been a Muslim, you assholes would be screaming about rounding up any Muslim.  How about we round up the white supremacist assholes who inspired him. We can start with a bunch of posters here.
> 
> 
> 
> Suboxone, big deal.
> I often have Suboxone in my possession, See, I kidnap Heroin addicts ( they actually come willingly) and bring them to my home to get them clean. Since I cant just go out and get a prescription for suboxone, I end up illegally buying it in a place called Brooklyn Md. It has great value in stepping someone down from Heroin to totally clean if used properly.
> I imagine that if I continue this, I will one day be busted for the same.
> On a side note, to date I have helped 7 people get clean and so far they are staying that way. Worth the chances I think.
> They get clean here without worrying about legal issues, then they move to a halfway house and begin working. Its very rewarding. Of course, prison is going to suck should I get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how many of those you helped went out and shot ten people?  This guy was motivated by rascism, period.  Blaming his drug use helps those who are themselves rascist feel better about sharing the views of this killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming guns alone for his crimes helps the left paint the entire country with the same  false sense of guilt.
> 
> I blame the president for creating this environment of hate. This is merely a predictable side-effect of it.
> 
> You can't live in a complete vacuum, liberal America, and be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He created by being a black man elected president. That brought you cretins out of the holes you had been hiding in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> We didn't like Clinton because he was black I suppose.
> 
> We don't like Hillary because she's black.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi......Black.
> 
> Harry Reid......Black.[/QUOTEy
> Your opposition to this president is more vile because of his race.
Click to expand...


----------



## ClosedCaption

mudwhistle said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was arrested once for possessing suboxone.  That had nothing to do with this new hero to the rascist right killing innocent Christians in a church.  Had this been a Muslim, you assholes would be screaming about rounding up any Muslim.  How about we round up the white supremacist assholes who inspired him. We can start with a bunch of posters here.
> 
> 
> 
> Suboxone, big deal.
> I often have Suboxone in my possession, See, I kidnap Heroin addicts ( they actually come willingly) and bring them to my home to get them clean. Since I cant just go out and get a prescription for suboxone, I end up illegally buying it in a place called Brooklyn Md. It has great value in stepping someone down from Heroin to totally clean if used properly.
> I imagine that if I continue this, I will one day be busted for the same.
> On a side note, to date I have helped 7 people get clean and so far they are staying that way. Worth the chances I think.
> They get clean here without worrying about legal issues, then they move to a halfway house and begin working. Its very rewarding. Of course, prison is going to suck should I get caught.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And how many of those you helped went out and shot ten people?  This guy was motivated by rascism, period.  Blaming his drug use helps those who are themselves rascist feel better about sharing the views of this killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming guns alone for his crimes helps the left paint the entire country with the same  false sense of guilt.
> 
> I blame the president for creating this environment of hate. This is merely a predictable side-effect of it.
> 
> You can't live in a complete vacuum, liberal America, and be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He created by being a black man elected president. That brought you cretins out of the holes you had been hiding in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> We didn't like Clinton because he was black I suppose.
> 
> We don't like Hillary because she's black.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi......Black.
> 
> Harry Reid......Black.
Click to expand...


Sarcasm isnt a defense


----------



## Bush92

paddymurphy said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> let's say a guy gets mad at another driver and shoots him. that's not a hate crime and that murder might get a 20 year sentence. but if the person is a known racist and goes out and kills a black person the circumstances are different. that person should get more years in jail because it's a hate crime.
> 
> in this situation it doesn't matter because hate crime or not this guy is going to get life in prison for the death penalty he will never see freedom again. Hate crimes are most important when determining whether the killer should get 20 years or more. do you understand this? Do you understand why we have hate crime laws? Because not all murders are equal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all murders are equal? That's just stupid on the face of it. What about assault's? Over 70 Whites were attacked during the "knockout game" and none of the Black perpetrators were prosecuted. Clearly these were racially motivated. But, when a White kid in Katy, Texas did the same to a Black man...Holder Justice Department pursued Civil Rights violation and possible hate crime offense. Therefore this makes "hate crime" laws racist and in my opinion %100 unconstitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You lie so easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm simply stating the truth of the matter. Do not confuse realism with racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a lie that 70 black men were arrested for assaulting white people and not prosecuted.  It is lie that Eric holder would have anything to do with prosecuting a simple assault. And it is a lie that a white man was charged with a federal crime for punching a black man.  You can provide no links to prove any of that nonsense.
Click to expand...

White man charged with knockout game hate crime. Racial hypocrisy - CSMonitor.com
Here you go.


----------



## mudwhistle

ClosedCaption said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maryland Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suboxone, big deal.
> I often have Suboxone in my possession, See, I kidnap Heroin addicts ( they actually come willingly) and bring them to my home to get them clean. Since I cant just go out and get a prescription for suboxone, I end up illegally buying it in a place called Brooklyn Md. It has great value in stepping someone down from Heroin to totally clean if used properly.
> I imagine that if I continue this, I will one day be busted for the same.
> On a side note, to date I have helped 7 people get clean and so far they are staying that way. Worth the chances I think.
> They get clean here without worrying about legal issues, then they move to a halfway house and begin working. Its very rewarding. Of course, prison is going to suck should I get caught.
> 
> 
> 
> And how many of those you helped went out and shot ten people?  This guy was motivated by rascism, period.  Blaming his drug use helps those who are themselves rascist feel better about sharing the views of this killer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blaming guns alone for his crimes helps the left paint the entire country with the same  false sense of guilt.
> 
> I blame the president for creating this environment of hate. This is merely a predictable side-effect of it.
> 
> You can't live in a complete vacuum, liberal America, and be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He created by being a black man elected president. That brought you cretins out of the holes you had been hiding in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> We didn't like Clinton because he was black I suppose.
> 
> We don't like Hillary because she's black.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi......Black.
> 
> Harry Reid......Black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sarcasm isnt a defense
Click to expand...

Neither is ignorance....


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not by all.   I know my parents were disgusted by it, because they had seen it waved in Mississippi by those hood wearing rednecks.   People were just slower to protest or complain about it.
> 
> And despite your best efforts to compare today with the 70s acceptance of a tv sitcom, the fact is that people recognize it as a symbol of hate and racism.  That is the reality of the confederate flag today.
Click to expand...



the fact that it was not offensive in 1979 shows that the stated reasons for the offense today is a lie.

it is not any past association with the klan that is the problem. the days of the klan were far closer in 1979 than today and the show was a huge hit without any controversy.

if in 1979 the flag was seen as harmless then what has changed?


----------



## Correll

paddymurphy said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has not been accepted by generations. It was never flown or displayed from the end of the war until the forties and fifties when it became a symbol of southern, racist opposition to federal civil rights laws and court decisions.  It is they symbol of white supremacists and racists.  People have been trying to have it removed from state flags for years and protest its use.  You seem dumber than Boss Hogg's deputy.
Click to expand...




if that was true then why did the america of 1979 not have a problem with it?

for someone as smart as you, that should be easy to answer.


----------



## guno

*Before Charleston’s Church Shooting, a Long History of Attacks*

*http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/18/m...-shooting-a-long-history-of-attacks.html?_r=0*


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that it is OFFENSIVE enough for enough people that it should not
> be used as a state flag or over a governmental building.      I do not recall
> the dukes of hazard other than it being a kind of silly----idiot adulation of goonish
> behavior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, it was a tv show.
> 
> harmless fluff, but the confederate flag was presented as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride in the show, painted by the main characters on their 1969 dodge charger, the general lee, who were presented as sympathetic characters.
> 
> and this was accepted without comment by the nationwide tv viewing audience and the population as a whole.
> 
> the "offense" people are now feeling is a recent creation having nothing to do with anything pre 1980s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.
> 
> The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
Click to expand...

 
The flag was accepted by the KKK


----------



## mudwhistle

guno said:


> *Before Charleston’s Church Shooting, a Long History of Attacks*
> 
> *http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/18/m...-shooting-a-long-history-of-attacks.html?_r=0*


Wow.......you really have to go waaaaaaaaay back into the past to find something sort of relevant.

I wonder how many murders will happen in Baltimore, Chicago, or NYC and go unreported this weekend because they don't fit the mold?


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, it was a tv show.
> 
> harmless fluff, but the confederate flag was presented as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride in the show, painted by the main characters on their 1969 dodge charger, the general lee, who were presented as sympathetic characters.
> 
> and this was accepted without comment by the nationwide tv viewing audience and the population as a whole.
> 
> the "offense" people are now feeling is a recent creation having nothing to do with anything pre 1980s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.
> 
> The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The flag was accepted by the KKK
Click to expand...



It was accepted by the nation as a whole.

This is historical fact.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.
> 
> The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The flag was accepted by the KKK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was accepted by the nation as a whole.
> 
> This is historical fact.
Click to expand...


So anything that is not protested is accepted?


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The flag was accepted by the KKK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was accepted by the nation as a whole.
> 
> This is historical fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So anything that is not protested is accepted?
Click to expand...



it was a nation wide hit. In it's third season it made it to #2 rated show in the country.

the presentation of the flag as a harmless symbol of southern pride was accepted by the nation as a whole.

the presentation of two flag "flying" southern good ole boys, as sympathetic characters was accepted by the nation as a whole.

the view that the flag is a harmless symbol of southern pride was the conventional wisdom as recently as the 1980s.


and today you libs pretend that that view is a racist lie.


----------



## paddymurphy

Correll said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has not been accepted by generations. It was never flown or displayed from the end of the war until the forties and fifties when it became a symbol of southern, racist opposition to federal civil rights laws and court decisions.  It is they symbol of white supremacists and racists.  People have been trying to have it removed from state flags for years and protest its use.  You seem dumber than Boss Hogg's deputy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that was true then why did the america of 1979 not have a problem with it?
> 
> for someone as smart as you, that should be easy to answer.
Click to expand...

It is. Most Americans did not watch that idiotic show. Those that did were, like you, too stupid to know the flag is a rascist symbol


----------



## irosie91

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> 
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's say a guy gets mad at another driver and shoots him. that's not a hate crime and that murder might get a 20 year sentence. but if the person is a known racist and goes out and kills a black person the circumstances are different. that person should get more years in jail because it's a hate crime.
> 
> in this situation it doesn't matter because hate crime or not this guy is going to get life in prison for the death penalty he will never see freedom again. Hate crimes are most important when determining whether the killer should get 20 years or more. do you understand this? Do you understand why we have hate crime laws? Because not all murders are equal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all murders are equal? That's just stupid on the face of it. What about assault's? Over 70 Whites were attacked during the "knockout game" and none of the Black perpetrators were prosecuted. Clearly these were racially motivated. But, when a White kid in Katy, Texas did the same to a Black man...Holder Justice Department pursued Civil Rights violation and possible hate crime offense. Therefore this makes "hate crime" laws racist and in my opinion %100 unconstitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.
> 
> FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.
> 
> But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.
Click to expand...


seems to me  "hate crime"  ----should not be overused----but it is---generally---a good idea to have such a designation----I do not understand how it turns out to have an effect on penalty.


rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, it was a tv show.
> 
> harmless fluff, but the confederate flag was presented as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride in the show, painted by the main characters on their 1969 dodge charger, the general lee, who were presented as sympathetic characters.
> 
> and this was accepted without comment by the nationwide tv viewing audience and the population as a whole.
> 
> the "offense" people are now feeling is a recent creation having nothing to do with anything pre 1980s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.
> 
> The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The flag was accepted by the KKK
Click to expand...


both the Nazi flag and the Confederate flag
are acceptable in comedies.   Clowns can wear them on their asses-------but they should not be displayed over US government buildings.   They are offensive to ENOUGH people.    Did the VICHY government in france during world war II have a flag?


----------



## Correll

paddymurphy said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has not been accepted by generations. It was never flown or displayed from the end of the war until the forties and fifties when it became a symbol of southern, racist opposition to federal civil rights laws and court decisions.  It is they symbol of white supremacists and racists.  People have been trying to have it removed from state flags for years and protest its use.  You seem dumber than Boss Hogg's deputy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that was true then why did the america of 1979 not have a problem with it?
> 
> for someone as smart as you, that should be easy to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is. Most Americans did not watch that idiotic show. Those that did were, like you, too stupid to know the flag is a rascist symbol
Click to expand...



Lots of Americans did watch it, it was a huge hit, with a spin off tv show and lots of merchandising. 

those that did, accepted the then tradition of accepting the flag as a harmless symbol of regional pride.

those that did not watch it? complained about the plots and simplistic characters, not the inherent racism of the flag or the car "the general lee".

they were not stupid. they respected a culture not their own.

something modern intolerant bigoted libs cannot do.


----------



## Correll

irosie91 said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's say a guy gets mad at another driver and shoots him. that's not a hate crime and that murder might get a 20 year sentence. but if the person is a known racist and goes out and kills a black person the circumstances are different. that person should get more years in jail because it's a hate crime.
> 
> in this situation it doesn't matter because hate crime or not this guy is going to get life in prison for the death penalty he will never see freedom again. Hate crimes are most important when determining whether the killer should get 20 years or more. do you understand this? Do you understand why we have hate crime laws? Because not all murders are equal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all murders are equal? That's just stupid on the face of it. What about assault's? Over 70 Whites were attacked during the "knockout game" and none of the Black perpetrators were prosecuted. Clearly these were racially motivated. But, when a White kid in Katy, Texas did the same to a Black man...Holder Justice Department pursued Civil Rights violation and possible hate crime offense. Therefore this makes "hate crime" laws racist and in my opinion %100 unconstitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.
> 
> FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.
> 
> But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seems to me  "hate crime"  ----should not be overused----but it is---generally---a good idea to have such a designation----I do not understand how it turns out to have an effect on penalty.
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.
> 
> The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The flag was accepted by the KKK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> both the Nazi flag and the Confederate flag
> are acceptable in comedies.   Clowns can wear them on their asses-------but they should not be displayed over US government buildings.   They are offensive to ENOUGH people.    Did the VICHY government in france during world war II have a flag?
Click to expand...



the flag was not presented that way in the dukes of hazard. it was presented as a harmless symbol of regional pride.


----------



## paddymurphy

mudwhistle said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Before Charleston’s Church Shooting, a Long History of Attacks*
> 
> *http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/18/m...-shooting-a-long-history-of-attacks.html?_r=0*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.......you really have to go waaaaaaaaay back into the past to find something sort of relevant.
> 
> I wonder how many murders will happen in Baltimore, Chicago, or NYC and go unreported this weekend because they don't fit the mold?
Click to expand...

That you don't see a distinction between a mass murder by a racist based on race and the sad, but common occurrence of crime among the poorest among us speaks to your limited intellectual development.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has not been accepted by generations. It was never flown or displayed from the end of the war until the forties and fifties when it became a symbol of southern, racist opposition to federal civil rights laws and court decisions.  It is they symbol of white supremacists and racists.  People have been trying to have it removed from state flags for years and protest its use.  You seem dumber than Boss Hogg's deputy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that was true then why did the america of 1979 not have a problem with it?
> 
> for someone as smart as you, that should be easy to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is. Most Americans did not watch that idiotic show. Those that did were, like you, too stupid to know the flag is a rascist symbol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Americans did watch it, it was a huge hit, with a spin off tv show and lots of merchandising.
> 
> those that did, accepted the then tradition of accepting the flag as a harmless symbol of regional pride.
> 
> those that did not watch it? complained about the plots and simplistic characters, not the inherent racism of the flag or the car "the general lee".
> 
> they were not stupid. they respected a culture not their own.
> 
> something modern intolerant bigoted libs cannot do.
Click to expand...


First of all, spare me the generalization of calling me a 'liberal'.

Second, there is no denying that the confederate flag stands for racism for many, many people.  That is simply a fact.

And this idea that those who display this flag are students of history is laughable.     The point is, there is a marked difference between a flag on a redneck car, in a sitcom about rednecks, and flying that flag over the state capital.


----------



## paddymurphy

Correll said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It has not been accepted by generations. It was never flown or displayed from the end of the war until the forties and fifties when it became a symbol of southern, racist opposition to federal civil rights laws and court decisions.  It is they symbol of white supremacists and racists.  People have been trying to have it removed from state flags for years and protest its use.  You seem dumber than Boss Hogg's deputy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that was true then why did the america of 1979 not have a problem with it?
> 
> for someone as smart as you, that should be easy to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is. Most Americans did not watch that idiotic show. Those that did were, like you, too stupid to know the flag is a rascist symbol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Americans did watch it, it was a huge hit, with a spin off tv show and lots of merchandising.
> 
> those that did, accepted the then tradition of accepting the flag as a harmless symbol of regional pride.
> 
> those that did not watch it? complained about the plots and simplistic characters, not the inherent racism of the flag or the car "the general lee".
> 
> they were not stupid. they respected a culture not their own.
> 
> something modern intolerant bigoted libs cannot do.
Click to expand...

It was an insipid piece of trash that was watched largely by white trash. And the fact that morons watched a moronic TV show is completely fucking irrelevant to the fact that the flag is a symbol of treason and racism.


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> 
> 
> It has not been accepted by generations. It was never flown or displayed from the end of the war until the forties and fifties when it became a symbol of southern, racist opposition to federal civil rights laws and court decisions.  It is they symbol of white supremacists and racists.  People have been trying to have it removed from state flags for years and protest its use.  You seem dumber than Boss Hogg's deputy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that was true then why did the america of 1979 not have a problem with it?
> 
> for someone as smart as you, that should be easy to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is. Most Americans did not watch that idiotic show. Those that did were, like you, too stupid to know the flag is a rascist symbol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Americans did watch it, it was a huge hit, with a spin off tv show and lots of merchandising.
> 
> those that did, accepted the then tradition of accepting the flag as a harmless symbol of regional pride.
> 
> those that did not watch it? complained about the plots and simplistic characters, not the inherent racism of the flag or the car "the general lee".
> 
> they were not stupid. they respected a culture not their own.
> 
> something modern intolerant bigoted libs cannot do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, spare me the generalization of calling me a 'liberal'.
> 
> Second, there is no denying that the confederate flag stands for racism for many, many people.  That is simply a fact.
> 
> And this idea that those who display this flag are students of history is laughable.     The point is, there is a marked difference between a flag on a redneck car, in a sitcom about rednecks, and flying that flag over the state capital.
Click to expand...



it did not stand for racism in the 80s. 

what has changed?


----------



## paddymurphy

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has not been accepted by generations. It was never flown or displayed from the end of the war until the forties and fifties when it became a symbol of southern, racist opposition to federal civil rights laws and court decisions.  It is they symbol of white supremacists and racists.  People have been trying to have it removed from state flags for years and protest its use.  You seem dumber than Boss Hogg's deputy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that was true then why did the america of 1979 not have a problem with it?
> 
> for someone as smart as you, that should be easy to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is. Most Americans did not watch that idiotic show. Those that did were, like you, too stupid to know the flag is a rascist symbol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Americans did watch it, it was a huge hit, with a spin off tv show and lots of merchandising.
> 
> those that did, accepted the then tradition of accepting the flag as a harmless symbol of regional pride.
> 
> those that did not watch it? complained about the plots and simplistic characters, not the inherent racism of the flag or the car "the general lee".
> 
> they were not stupid. they respected a culture not their own.
> 
> something modern intolerant bigoted libs cannot do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, spare me the generalization of calling me a 'liberal'.
> 
> Second, there is no denying that the confederate flag stands for racism for many, many people.  That is simply a fact.
> 
> And this idea that those who display this flag are students of history is laughable.     The point is, there is a marked difference between a flag on a redneck car, in a sitcom about rednecks, and flying that flag over the state capital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it did not stand for racism in the 80s.
> 
> what has changed?
Click to expand...

It has stood for racism for 150 years. Never stopped standing for it.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has not been accepted by generations. It was never flown or displayed from the end of the war until the forties and fifties when it became a symbol of southern, racist opposition to federal civil rights laws and court decisions.  It is they symbol of white supremacists and racists.  People have been trying to have it removed from state flags for years and protest its use.  You seem dumber than Boss Hogg's deputy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that was true then why did the america of 1979 not have a problem with it?
> 
> for someone as smart as you, that should be easy to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is. Most Americans did not watch that idiotic show. Those that did were, like you, too stupid to know the flag is a rascist symbol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Americans did watch it, it was a huge hit, with a spin off tv show and lots of merchandising.
> 
> those that did, accepted the then tradition of accepting the flag as a harmless symbol of regional pride.
> 
> those that did not watch it? complained about the plots and simplistic characters, not the inherent racism of the flag or the car "the general lee".
> 
> they were not stupid. they respected a culture not their own.
> 
> something modern intolerant bigoted libs cannot do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, spare me the generalization of calling me a 'liberal'.
> 
> Second, there is no denying that the confederate flag stands for racism for many, many people.  That is simply a fact.
> 
> And this idea that those who display this flag are students of history is laughable.     The point is, there is a marked difference between a flag on a redneck car, in a sitcom about rednecks, and flying that flag over the state capital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it did not stand for racism in the 80s.
> 
> what has changed?
Click to expand...


Yes it did stand for racism.  The fact that so many didn't know that or were complacent about it does not change that fact.


----------



## paulitician

There's no doubt Obama and Democrats are in part responsible for this kind of incident. They've created this ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate. They've incited a Race War. They see big profit in dividing the People. I'm sure there will be more sad incidents like this. And the Democrats are ok with that. They'll use them to really go after 'Evil Whitey' and his guns.

But that being said, the Republicans really do need to disown their camo-wearing gun-hoarding, sister-fucking redneck morons. They're hurting their Party at this point. They're an embarrassment. I mean the redneck dumbfuck gave his inbred psycho kid a .45 for a birthday present. Such a typical camo-wearng, sister-fucking redneck Republican thing to do. It's time for the Republican Party to distance itself from the redneck loons. They're really hurting the Pro-2nd Amendment cause.


----------



## Statistikhengst

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the confederate flag has been a harmless symbol of southern regional pride for generations.
> 
> as demonstrated by the success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that it is OFFENSIVE enough for enough people that it should not
> be used as a state flag or over a governmental building.      I do not recall
> the dukes of hazard other than it being a kind of silly----idiot adulation of goonish
> behavior
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, it was a tv show.
> 
> harmless fluff, but the confederate flag was presented as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride in the show, painted by the main characters on their 1969 dodge charger, the general lee, who were presented as sympathetic characters.
> 
> and this was accepted without comment by the nationwide tv viewing audience and the population as a whole.
> 
> the "offense" people are now feeling is a recent creation having nothing to do with anything pre 1980s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.
> 
> The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
Click to expand...

Indeed. It's painful to watch a homo sapiens embarrass himself this much.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## irosie91

Correll said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> let's say a guy gets mad at another driver and shoots him. that's not a hate crime and that murder might get a 20 year sentence. but if the person is a known racist and goes out and kills a black person the circumstances are different. that person should get more years in jail because it's a hate crime.
> 
> in this situation it doesn't matter because hate crime or not this guy is going to get life in prison for the death penalty he will never see freedom again. Hate crimes are most important when determining whether the killer should get 20 years or more. do you understand this? Do you understand why we have hate crime laws? Because not all murders are equal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all murders are equal? That's just stupid on the face of it. What about assault's? Over 70 Whites were attacked during the "knockout game" and none of the Black perpetrators were prosecuted. Clearly these were racially motivated. But, when a White kid in Katy, Texas did the same to a Black man...Holder Justice Department pursued Civil Rights violation and possible hate crime offense. Therefore this makes "hate crime" laws racist and in my opinion %100 unconstitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.
> 
> FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.
> 
> But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seems to me  "hate crime"  ----should not be overused----but it is---generally---a good idea to have such a designation----I do not understand how it turns out to have an effect on penalty.
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The flag was accepted by the KKK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> both the Nazi flag and the Confederate flag
> are acceptable in comedies.   Clowns can wear them on their asses-------but they should not be displayed over US government buildings.   They are offensive to ENOUGH people.    Did the VICHY government in france during world war II have a flag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the flag was not presented that way in the dukes of hazard. it was presented as a harmless symbol of regional pride.
Click to expand...


SO?      that was a long time ago.     How do YOU KNOW no one  WAS  offended.  ---not that it matters.   The show itself was a raucous comedy.    ----the flag could just
as well be placed on the ass of a clown. 
If you are trying to convince me that the DUKES OF HAZARD  was all about 
"southern regional pride"-----I might vomit. 
It was so silly that I was concerned that it offended southerners back then


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me that it is OFFENSIVE enough for enough people that it should not
> be used as a state flag or over a governmental building.      I do not recall
> the dukes of hazard other than it being a kind of silly----idiot adulation of goonish
> behavior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, it was a tv show.
> 
> harmless fluff, but the confederate flag was presented as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride in the show, painted by the main characters on their 1969 dodge charger, the general lee, who were presented as sympathetic characters.
> 
> and this was accepted without comment by the nationwide tv viewing audience and the population as a whole.
> 
> the "offense" people are now feeling is a recent creation having nothing to do with anything pre 1980s
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.
> 
> The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or they didn't know that the KKK and other racists used it as a symbol while committing acts of terrorism.
> 
> Or the show added to the stereotype of all southerners being ignorant, racist rednecks.
> 
> Find me a show from the 70s that had southern law enforcement shown in a positive light or as intelligent people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> people in 79 knew about the klan. they also knew that the vast majority of the south were not klan members and were still proud of their heritage and culture.
> 
> nope. the show presented the southerns in a positive light. southern culture was certainly shown as rural, but not ignorant or racist.
> 
> the local cops were corrupt minions of boss hog, but one town over the sheriff was honest, and competent and black.
Click to expand...


*"...were still proud of their heritage and culture."*?

Proud of taking up arms against the USA?  Proud of attempting to perpetuate the ownership of human beings?  Exactly what was it that southerners should be proud of about the civil war?


----------



## paddymurphy

paulitician said:


> There's no doubt Obama and Democrats are in part responsible for this kind of incident. They've created this ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate. They've incited a Race War. They see big profit in dividing the People. I'm sure there will be more sad incidents like this. And the Democrats are ok with that. They'll use them to really go after 'Evil Whitey' and his guns.
> 
> But that being said, the Republicans really do need to disown their camo-wearing gun-hoarding, sister-fucking redneck morons. They're hurting their Party at this point. They're an embarrassment. I mean the redneck dumbfuck gave his inbred psycho kid a .45 for a birthday present. Such a typical camo-wearng, sister-fucking redneck Republican thing to do. It's time for the Republican Party to distance itself from the redneck loons. They're really hurting the Pro-2nd Amendment cause.


Your post reveals your schizophrenia.


----------



## irosie91

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, it was a tv show.
> 
> harmless fluff, but the confederate flag was presented as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride in the show, painted by the main characters on their 1969 dodge charger, the general lee, who were presented as sympathetic characters.
> 
> and this was accepted without comment by the nationwide tv viewing audience and the population as a whole.
> 
> the "offense" people are now feeling is a recent creation having nothing to do with anything pre 1980s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.
> 
> The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or they didn't know that the KKK and other racists used it as a symbol while committing acts of terrorism.
> 
> Or the show added to the stereotype of all southerners being ignorant, racist rednecks.
> 
> Find me a show from the 70s that had southern law enforcement shown in a positive light or as intelligent people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> people in 79 knew about the klan. they also knew that the vast majority of the south were not klan members and were still proud of their heritage and culture.
> 
> nope. the show presented the southerns in a positive light. southern culture was certainly shown as rural, but not ignorant or racist.
> 
> the local cops were corrupt minions of boss hog, but one town over the sheriff was honest, and competent and black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"...were still proud of their heritage and culture."*?
> 
> Proud of taking up arms against the USA?  Proud of attempting to perpetuate the ownership of human beings?  Exactly what was it that southerners should be proud of about the civil war?
Click to expand...


I was about to ask that question ------but hesitated because I am so GENTEEL a northern lady   aka     yankee


----------



## paulitician

Correll said:


> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyborgmudhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i admit i am Anti- camo-wearing, sister-fucking, gun-hoarding, redneck Republican morons. If that makes me a 'Bigot', than so be it. I can live with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Redneck", "sister fucking" , "MOrons", standard list of lib bigoted anti-southern stereotypes.
> 
> Libs, all the self awareness of a turnip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If the shoe fits, I want you to wear it and wear it good......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not southern, but I note that you do not deny that you were being bigoted against the South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I surely am.
> The south has been and remains a howling intellectual wilderness, devoid of awareness that it is quickly being marginalized.
> Shit like this doesn't happen in LA, Detroit, NYC, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for not denying being a bigot.
> 
> so many libs think that they can be bigots and still be against bigoty.
> 
> Yes, you bigots are trying to marginalize the south and all those who disagree with you, because it is easier than defending your positions or ideas on their merits.
Click to expand...


Well, stop wearing camo from head to toe, fucking your family members, hoarding guns, and arming your inbred psycho kids. When y'all stop doing that, we can talk. Till then, call me a Bigot. I'm ok with it.


----------



## Statistikhengst

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> 
> 
> It has not been accepted by generations. It was never flown or displayed from the end of the war until the forties and fifties when it became a symbol of southern, racist opposition to federal civil rights laws and court decisions.  It is they symbol of white supremacists and racists.  People have been trying to have it removed from state flags for years and protest its use.  You seem dumber than Boss Hogg's deputy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that was true then why did the america of 1979 not have a problem with it?
> 
> for someone as smart as you, that should be easy to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is. Most Americans did not watch that idiotic show. Those that did were, like you, too stupid to know the flag is a rascist symbol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Americans did watch it, it was a huge hit, with a spin off tv show and lots of merchandising.
> 
> those that did, accepted the then tradition of accepting the flag as a harmless symbol of regional pride.
> 
> those that did not watch it? complained about the plots and simplistic characters, not the inherent racism of the flag or the car "the general lee".
> 
> they were not stupid. they respected a culture not their own.
> 
> something modern intolerant bigoted libs cannot do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, spare me the generalization of calling me a 'liberal'.
> 
> Second, there is no denying that the confederate flag stands for racism for many, many people.  That is simply a fact.
> 
> And this idea that those who display this flag are students of history is laughable.     The point is, there is a marked difference between a flag on a redneck car, in a sitcom about rednecks, and flying that flag over the state capital.
Click to expand...

Yepp.

And that flag is obviously more important to kkkorell than 9 innocent black people.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## irosie91

paddymurphy said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no doubt Obama and Democrats are in part responsible for this kind of incident. They've created this ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate. They've incited a Race War. They see big profit in dividing the People. I'm sure there will be more sad incidents like this. And the Democrats are ok with that. They'll use them to really go after 'Evil Whitey' and his guns.
> 
> But that being said, the Republicans really do need to disown their camo-wearing gun-hoarding, sister-fucking redneck morons. They're hurting their Party at this point. They're an embarrassment. I mean the redneck dumbfuck gave his inbred psycho kid a .45 for a birthday present. Such a typical camo-wearng, sister-fucking redneck Republican thing to do. It's time for the Republican Party to distance itself from the redneck loons. They're really hurting the Pro-2nd Amendment cause.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reveals your schizophrenia.
Click to expand...


I do not consider that  meshuganah post to be  DIAGNOSTIC  of schizophrenia----it
does not come close to   DSM V  criteria----
 ----I think you could say  "consistent with.."


----------



## Statistikhengst

paulitician said:


> There's no doubt Obama and Democrats are in part responsible for this kind of incident. They've created this ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate. They've incited a Race War. They see big profit in dividing the People. I'm sure there will be more sad incidents like this. And the Democrats are ok with that. They'll use them to really go after 'Evil Whitey' and his guns.
> 
> But that being said, the Republicans really do need to disown their camo-wearing gun-hoarding, sister-fucking redneck morons. They're hurting their Party at this point. They're an embarrassment. I mean the redneck dumbfuck gave his inbred psycho kid a .45 for a birthday present. Such a typical camo-wearng, sister-fucking redneck Republican thing to do. It's time for the Republican Party to distance itself from the redneck loons. They're really hurting the Pro-2nd Amendment cause.


Uhm, no.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## paulitician

paddymurphy said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no doubt Obama and Democrats are in part responsible for this kind of incident. They've created this ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate. They've incited a Race War. They see big profit in dividing the People. I'm sure there will be more sad incidents like this. And the Democrats are ok with that. They'll use them to really go after 'Evil Whitey' and his guns.
> 
> But that being said, the Republicans really do need to disown their camo-wearing gun-hoarding, sister-fucking redneck morons. They're hurting their Party at this point. They're an embarrassment. I mean the redneck dumbfuck gave his inbred psycho kid a .45 for a birthday present. Such a typical camo-wearng, sister-fucking redneck Republican thing to do. It's time for the Republican Party to distance itself from the redneck loons. They're really hurting the Pro-2nd Amendment cause.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reveals your schizophrenia.
Click to expand...


I'm not affiliated with either Party. I'm no 'Party before Country' stooge. I'm placing blame where it should be placed. I call it like i see it.


----------



## Correll

paddymurphy said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> 
> 
> It has not been accepted by generations. It was never flown or displayed from the end of the war until the forties and fifties when it became a symbol of southern, racist opposition to federal civil rights laws and court decisions.  It is they symbol of white supremacists and racists.  People have been trying to have it removed from state flags for years and protest its use.  You seem dumber than Boss Hogg's deputy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if that was true then why did the america of 1979 not have a problem with it?
> 
> for someone as smart as you, that should be easy to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is. Most Americans did not watch that idiotic show. Those that did were, like you, too stupid to know the flag is a rascist symbol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Americans did watch it, it was a huge hit, with a spin off tv show and lots of merchandising.
> 
> those that did, accepted the then tradition of accepting the flag as a harmless symbol of regional pride.
> 
> those that did not watch it? complained about the plots and simplistic characters, not the inherent racism of the flag or the car "the general lee".
> 
> they were not stupid. they respected a culture not their own.
> 
> something modern intolerant bigoted libs cannot do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was an insipid piece of trash that was watched largely by white trash. And the fact that morons watched a moronic TV show is completely fucking irrelevant to the fact that the flag is a symbol of treason and racism.
Click to expand...


it was a huge hit watched by people from all walks of life.

the fact that it's presented the confederate flag as a harmless symbol of southern heritage and that this was accepted by the nation as a whole, without comment, is completely relevant to the fact that the present day hysteria over the flag is a recent invention dating well after the 80s.


----------



## Correll

irosie91 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's say a guy gets mad at another driver and shoots him. that's not a hate crime and that murder might get a 20 year sentence. but if the person is a known racist and goes out and kills a black person the circumstances are different. that person should get more years in jail because it's a hate crime.
> 
> in this situation it doesn't matter because hate crime or not this guy is going to get life in prison for the death penalty he will never see freedom again. Hate crimes are most important when determining whether the killer should get 20 years or more. do you understand this? Do you understand why we have hate crime laws? Because not all murders are equal
> 
> 
> 
> Not all murders are equal? That's just stupid on the face of it. What about assault's? Over 70 Whites were attacked during the "knockout game" and none of the Black perpetrators were prosecuted. Clearly these were racially motivated. But, when a White kid in Katy, Texas did the same to a Black man...Holder Justice Department pursued Civil Rights violation and possible hate crime offense. Therefore this makes "hate crime" laws racist and in my opinion %100 unconstitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.
> 
> FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.
> 
> But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seems to me  "hate crime"  ----should not be overused----but it is---generally---a good idea to have such a designation----I do not understand how it turns out to have an effect on penalty.
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The flag was accepted by the KKK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> both the Nazi flag and the Confederate flag
> are acceptable in comedies.   Clowns can wear them on their asses-------but they should not be displayed over US government buildings.   They are offensive to ENOUGH people.    Did the VICHY government in france during world war II have a flag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the flag was not presented that way in the dukes of hazard. it was presented as a harmless symbol of regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO?      that was a long time ago.     How do YOU KNOW no one  WAS  offended.  ---not that it matters.   The show itself was a raucous comedy.    ----the flag could just
> as well be placed on the ass of a clown.
> If you are trying to convince me that the DUKES OF HAZARD  was all about
> "southern regional pride"-----I might vomit.
> It was so silly that I was concerned that it offended southerners back then
Click to expand...


because i was alive at the time and i not only watched the show but i recall the discussion and reception the show received.

it was widely discussed as the "breakout" of southern culture into the mainstream. there was no discussion of the flag at all.

there was discussion that is was brainless action with nothing but car chases and hot chicks in short shorts, but that is not relevant to this discussion.

no. the show was not about southern pride. i have said nothing to indicate that.

the southern setting and culture was simply flavor, with no message of any type.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all murders are equal? That's just stupid on the face of it. What about assault's? Over 70 Whites were attacked during the "knockout game" and none of the Black perpetrators were prosecuted. Clearly these were racially motivated. But, when a White kid in Katy, Texas did the same to a Black man...Holder Justice Department pursued Civil Rights violation and possible hate crime offense. Therefore this makes "hate crime" laws racist and in my opinion %100 unconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.
> 
> FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.
> 
> But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seems to me  "hate crime"  ----should not be overused----but it is---generally---a good idea to have such a designation----I do not understand how it turns out to have an effect on penalty.
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The flag was accepted by the KKK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> both the Nazi flag and the Confederate flag
> are acceptable in comedies.   Clowns can wear them on their asses-------but they should not be displayed over US government buildings.   They are offensive to ENOUGH people.    Did the VICHY government in france during world war II have a flag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the flag was not presented that way in the dukes of hazard. it was presented as a harmless symbol of regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO?      that was a long time ago.     How do YOU KNOW no one  WAS  offended.  ---not that it matters.   The show itself was a raucous comedy.    ----the flag could just
> as well be placed on the ass of a clown.
> If you are trying to convince me that the DUKES OF HAZARD  was all about
> "southern regional pride"-----I might vomit.
> It was so silly that I was concerned that it offended southerners back then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because i was alive at the time and i not only watched the show but i recall the discussion and reception the show received.
> 
> it was widely discussed as the "breakout" of southern culture into the mainstream. there was no discussion of the flag at all.
> 
> there was discussion that is was brainless action with nothing but car chases and hot chicks in short shorts, but that is not relevant to this discussion.
> 
> no. the show was not about southern pride. i have said nothing to indicate that.
> 
> the southern setting and culture was simply flavor, with no message of any type.
Click to expand...


Great, so have the confederate flag shown on redneck cars in redneck sitcoms, where southerners are ridiculed.  No problem.  

But do not fly that foreign flag over a state capital.


----------



## jillian

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another pharmaceutical drugged murdering idiot...but Obama and other foolish pols claim the problem is guns and millions of Americans are blind to the truth.
> 
> The elephant in the room is Big Pharma and yet many can't see the elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What pharmaceuticals was Roof on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.
> 
> Some info here...
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
Click to expand...


and where do you think you'd get that from.

his problem was not his drug use. it was his racist insanity.

I really don't understand why when someone tells his friend he wants to shoot black people that no one believes him.


----------



## jillian

Correll said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all murders are equal? That's just stupid on the face of it. What about assault's? Over 70 Whites were attacked during the "knockout game" and none of the Black perpetrators were prosecuted. Clearly these were racially motivated. But, when a White kid in Katy, Texas did the same to a Black man...Holder Justice Department pursued Civil Rights violation and possible hate crime offense. Therefore this makes "hate crime" laws racist and in my opinion %100 unconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.
> 
> FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.
> 
> But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seems to me  "hate crime"  ----should not be overused----but it is---generally---a good idea to have such a designation----I do not understand how it turns out to have an effect on penalty.
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The flag was accepted by the KKK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> both the Nazi flag and the Confederate flag
> are acceptable in comedies.   Clowns can wear them on their asses-------but they should not be displayed over US government buildings.   They are offensive to ENOUGH people.    Did the VICHY government in france during world war II have a flag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the flag was not presented that way in the dukes of hazard. it was presented as a harmless symbol of regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO?      that was a long time ago.     How do YOU KNOW no one  WAS  offended.  ---not that it matters.   The show itself was a raucous comedy.    ----the flag could just
> as well be placed on the ass of a clown.
> If you are trying to convince me that the DUKES OF HAZARD  was all about
> "southern regional pride"-----I might vomit.
> It was so silly that I was concerned that it offended southerners back then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because i was alive at the time and i not only watched the show but i recall the discussion and reception the show received.
> 
> it was widely discussed as the "breakout" of southern culture into the mainstream. there was no discussion of the flag at all.
> 
> there was discussion that is was brainless action with nothing but car chases and hot chicks in short shorts, but that is not relevant to this discussion.
> 
> no. the show was not about southern pride. i have said nothing to indicate that.
> 
> the southern setting and culture was simply flavor, with no message of any type.
Click to expand...


really? I just thought it was a dumbass show with a cool car and cute guys


----------



## irosie91

Correll said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all murders are equal? That's just stupid on the face of it. What about assault's? Over 70 Whites were attacked during the "knockout game" and none of the Black perpetrators were prosecuted. Clearly these were racially motivated. But, when a White kid in Katy, Texas did the same to a Black man...Holder Justice Department pursued Civil Rights violation and possible hate crime offense. Therefore this makes "hate crime" laws racist and in my opinion %100 unconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.
> 
> FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.
> 
> But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seems to me  "hate crime"  ----should not be overused----but it is---generally---a good idea to have such a designation----I do not understand how it turns out to have an effect on penalty.
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The flag was accepted by the KKK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> both the Nazi flag and the Confederate flag
> are acceptable in comedies.   Clowns can wear them on their asses-------but they should not be displayed over US government buildings.   They are offensive to ENOUGH people.    Did the VICHY government in france during world war II have a flag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the flag was not presented that way in the dukes of hazard. it was presented as a harmless symbol of regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO?      that was a long time ago.     How do YOU KNOW no one  WAS  offended.  ---not that it matters.   The show itself was a raucous comedy.    ----the flag could just
> as well be placed on the ass of a clown.
> If you are trying to convince me that the DUKES OF HAZARD  was all about
> "southern regional pride"-----I might vomit.
> It was so silly that I was concerned that it offended southerners back then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because i was alive at the time and i not only watched the show but i recall the discussion and reception the show received.
> 
> it was widely discussed as the "breakout" of southern culture into the mainstream. there was no discussion of the flag at all.
> 
> there was discussion that is was brainless action with nothing but car chases and hot chicks in short shorts, but that is not relevant to this discussion.
> 
> no. the show was not about southern pride. i have said nothing to indicate that.
> 
> the southern setting and culture was simply flavor, with no message of any type.
Click to expand...


right----just as there would be no discussion
about a Nazi flag if it shows up in raucous
comedy out of  germany


----------



## gipper

jillian said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another pharmaceutical drugged murdering idiot...but Obama and other foolish pols claim the problem is guns and millions of Americans are blind to the truth.
> 
> The elephant in the room is Big Pharma and yet many can't see the elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What pharmaceuticals was Roof on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.
> 
> Some info here...
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and where do you think you'd get that from.
> 
> his problem was not his drug use. it was his racist insanity.
> 
> I really don't understand why when someone tells his friend he wants to shoot black people that no one believes him.
Click to expand...

I do not doubt he is a racist nut job. 

However I also think it very likely the drugs he was taking affected his behavior.


----------



## paddymurphy

paulitician said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no doubt Obama and Democrats are in part responsible for this kind of incident. They've created this ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate. They've incited a Race War. They see big profit in dividing the People. I'm sure there will be more sad incidents like this. And the Democrats are ok with that. They'll use them to really go after 'Evil Whitey' and his guns.
> 
> But that being said, the Republicans really do need to disown their camo-wearing gun-hoarding, sister-fucking redneck morons. They're hurting their Party at this point. They're an embarrassment. I mean the redneck dumbfuck gave his inbred psycho kid a .45 for a birthday present. Such a typical camo-wearng, sister-fucking redneck Republican thing to do. It's time for the Republican Party to distance itself from the redneck loons. They're really hurting the Pro-2nd Amendment cause.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reveals your schizophrenia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not affiliated with either Party. I'm no 'Party before Country' stooge. I'm placing blame where it should be placed. I call it like i see it.
Click to expand...

And you see it through a racist lense.


----------



## paddymurphy

gipper said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What pharmaceuticals was Roof on?
> 
> 
> 
> We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.
> 
> Some info here...
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and where do you think you'd get that from.
> 
> his problem was not his drug use. it was his racist insanity.
> 
> I really don't understand why when someone tells his friend he wants to shoot black people that no one believes him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not doubt he is a racist nut job.
> 
> However I also think it very likely the drugs he was taking affected his behavior.
Click to expand...

Based on what facts?  There is no indication he was on any drug. Did you excuse the black guy who killed those two nypd officers because he was an addict?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

When President, he allowed his staff to refer to the slain civil rights leader as *"Martin Lucifer Coon."*
In 1980, *Reagan declared his candidacy in Philadelphia, Mississippi, the "community" where three Civil Rights marchers were murdered in cold blood. *[the mother of all dog whistles]


----------



## paulitician

paddymurphy said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no doubt Obama and Democrats are in part responsible for this kind of incident. They've created this ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate. They've incited a Race War. They see big profit in dividing the People. I'm sure there will be more sad incidents like this. And the Democrats are ok with that. They'll use them to really go after 'Evil Whitey' and his guns.
> 
> But that being said, the Republicans really do need to disown their camo-wearing gun-hoarding, sister-fucking redneck morons. They're hurting their Party at this point. They're an embarrassment. I mean the redneck dumbfuck gave his inbred psycho kid a .45 for a birthday present. Such a typical camo-wearng, sister-fucking redneck Republican thing to do. It's time for the Republican Party to distance itself from the redneck loons. They're really hurting the Pro-2nd Amendment cause.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reveals your schizophrenia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not affiliated with either Party. I'm no 'Party before Country' stooge. I'm placing blame where it should be placed. I call it like i see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you see it through a racist lense.
Click to expand...


How so? Or are you just following the Obama/Democrat lead and engaging in more Race-Baiting incitement?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

jillian said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.
> 
> FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.
> 
> But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems to me  "hate crime"  ----should not be overused----but it is---generally---a good idea to have such a designation----I do not understand how it turns out to have an effect on penalty.
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The flag was accepted by the KKK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> both the Nazi flag and the Confederate flag
> are acceptable in comedies.   Clowns can wear them on their asses-------but they should not be displayed over US government buildings.   They are offensive to ENOUGH people.    Did the VICHY government in france during world war II have a flag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the flag was not presented that way in the dukes of hazard. it was presented as a harmless symbol of regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO?      that was a long time ago.     How do YOU KNOW no one  WAS  offended.  ---not that it matters.   The show itself was a raucous comedy.    ----the flag could just
> as well be placed on the ass of a clown.
> If you are trying to convince me that the DUKES OF HAZARD  was all about
> "southern regional pride"-----I might vomit.
> It was so silly that I was concerned that it offended southerners back then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because i was alive at the time and i not only watched the show but i recall the discussion and reception the show received.
> 
> it was widely discussed as the "breakout" of southern culture into the mainstream. there was no discussion of the flag at all.
> 
> there was discussion that is was brainless action with nothing but car chases and hot chicks in short shorts, but that is not relevant to this discussion.
> 
> no. the show was not about southern pride. i have said nothing to indicate that.
> 
> the southern setting and culture was simply flavor, with no message of any type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? I just thought it was a dumbass show with a cool car and cute guys
Click to expand...


You ever watch reruns of that shit? The General Lee was a pile of shit, constantly breaking down.


----------



## Bush92

When the suspects background is pieced together the defense will use temporary insanity or insanity defense. I can only assume a trigger event occurred in his life. Friend of his in grade school said he never exhibited racist behavior and had Black friends. Then he moved away. They reconnected after 5 years and the friend noticed a dramatic change in the behavior of the accused. Could have been bullied and I am hearing that he was on prescription drugs. This will be the only defense that can be offered by his legal team but it will not be enough to spare him the needle.


----------



## WinterBorn

Bush92 said:


> When the suspects background is pieced together the defense will use temporary insanity or insanity defense. I can only assume a trigger event occurred in his life. Friend of his in grade school said he never exhibited racist behavior and had Black friends. Then he moved away. They reconnected after 5 years and the friend noticed a dramatic change in the behavior of the accused. Could have been bullied and I am hearing that he was on prescription drugs. This will be the only defense that can be offered by his legal team but it will not be enough to spare him the needle.



Considering his crime and his new-found fame, I doubt he will live long enough to be a burden on society.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Bush92 said:


> When the suspects background is pieced together the defense will use temporary insanity or insanity defense. I can only assume a trigger event occurred in his life. Friend of his in grade school said he never exhibited racist behavior and had Black friends. Then he moved away. They reconnected after 5 years and the friend noticed a dramatic change in the behavior of the accused. Could have been bullied and I am hearing that he was on prescription drugs. This will be the only defense that can be offered by his legal team but it will not be enough to spare him the needle.



nor should it. This kid deserves the death penalty regardless of why he did it. BUT I maintain that it is vital that we understand WHY these , predominantly, white males are just losing their god damned minds and killing people.


----------



## irosie91

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> seems to me  "hate crime"  ----should not be overused----but it is---generally---a good idea to have such a designation----I do not understand how it turns out to have an effect on penalty.
> both the Nazi flag and the Confederate flag
> are acceptable in comedies.   Clowns can wear them on their asses-------but they should not be displayed over US government buildings.   They are offensive to ENOUGH people.    Did the VICHY government in france during world war II have a flag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flag was not presented that way in the dukes of hazard. it was presented as a harmless symbol of regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO?      that was a long time ago.     How do YOU KNOW no one  WAS  offended.  ---not that it matters.   The show itself was a raucous comedy.    ----the flag could just
> as well be placed on the ass of a clown.
> If you are trying to convince me that the DUKES OF HAZARD  was all about
> "southern regional pride"-----I might vomit.
> It was so silly that I was concerned that it offended southerners back then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because i was alive at the time and i not only watched the show but i recall the discussion and reception the show received.
> 
> it was widely discussed as the "breakout" of southern culture into the mainstream. there was no discussion of the flag at all.
> 
> there was discussion that is was brainless action with nothing but car chases and hot chicks in short shorts, but that is not relevant to this discussion.
> 
> no. the show was not about southern pride. i have said nothing to indicate that.
> 
> the southern setting and culture was simply flavor, with no message of any type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? I just thought it was a dumbass show with a cool car and cute guys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ever watch reruns of that shit? The General Lee was a pile of shit, constantly breaking down.
Click to expand...


reruns?    you gotta be kidding


----------



## gipper

paddymurphy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.
> 
> Some info here...
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and where do you think you'd get that from.
> 
> his problem was not his drug use. it was his racist insanity.
> 
> I really don't understand why when someone tells his friend he wants to shoot black people that no one believes him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not doubt he is a racist nut job.
> 
> However I also think it very likely the drugs he was taking affected his behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Based on what facts?  There is no indication he was on any drug. Did you excuse the black guy who killed those two nypd officers because he was an addict?
Click to expand...

Yes there are.  You better do your research.


----------



## jillian

gipper said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> What pharmaceuticals was Roof on?
> 
> 
> 
> We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.
> 
> Some info here...
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and where do you think you'd get that from.
> 
> his problem was not his drug use. it was his racist insanity.
> 
> I really don't understand why when someone tells his friend he wants to shoot black people that no one believes him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not doubt he is a racist nut job.
> 
> However I also think it very likely the drugs he was taking affected his behavior.
Click to expand...


maybe. but there's no evidence of that yet. it also doesn't absolve him particularly where he announced his intentions in advance.

i'm not a big proponent of the death penalty. but i'm pretty sure, particularly now that he's confessed, that the good people of Charleston are going to fry him.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

jillian said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> We likely will never know because the media and the powers that be like to keep it a secret.  But like the Colorado movie shooter, the creep at Sandy Hook, and so many others this shooter has all the same signs.
> 
> Some info here...
> Charleston Shooter Was on Drug Linked to Violent Outbursts Alex Jones Infowars There s a war on for your mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and where do you think you'd get that from.
> 
> his problem was not his drug use. it was his racist insanity.
> 
> I really don't understand why when someone tells his friend he wants to shoot black people that no one believes him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not doubt he is a racist nut job.
> 
> However I also think it very likely the drugs he was taking affected his behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe. but there's no evidence of that yet. it also doesn't absolve him particularly where he announced his intentions in advance.
> 
> i'm not a big proponent of the death penalty. but i'm pretty sure, particularly now that he's confessed, that the good people of Charleston are going to fry him.
Click to expand...


I agree that the drugs don't excuse his behavior.

But that doesn't change the fact that we need to start trying to figure out if the drugs ARE the cause in these cases, and I'm sick of these people who every time you suggest drugs are the cause they start in with the "you're just trying to make excuses for the white kid" 

I'm not saying you say that Jill. I'm just responding to your post.

It's no different than saying poverty is what causes black crime to be so high, but that doesn't absolve the poor black of guilt.

Same concept.


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.
> 
> FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.
> 
> But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems to me  "hate crime"  ----should not be overused----but it is---generally---a good idea to have such a designation----I do not understand how it turns out to have an effect on penalty.
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The flag was accepted by the KKK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> both the Nazi flag and the Confederate flag
> are acceptable in comedies.   Clowns can wear them on their asses-------but they should not be displayed over US government buildings.   They are offensive to ENOUGH people.    Did the VICHY government in france during world war II have a flag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the flag was not presented that way in the dukes of hazard. it was presented as a harmless symbol of regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO?      that was a long time ago.     How do YOU KNOW no one  WAS  offended.  ---not that it matters.   The show itself was a raucous comedy.    ----the flag could just
> as well be placed on the ass of a clown.
> If you are trying to convince me that the DUKES OF HAZARD  was all about
> "southern regional pride"-----I might vomit.
> It was so silly that I was concerned that it offended southerners back then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because i was alive at the time and i not only watched the show but i recall the discussion and reception the show received.
> 
> it was widely discussed as the "breakout" of southern culture into the mainstream. there was no discussion of the flag at all.
> 
> there was discussion that is was brainless action with nothing but car chases and hot chicks in short shorts, but that is not relevant to this discussion.
> 
> no. the show was not about southern pride. i have said nothing to indicate that.
> 
> the southern setting and culture was simply flavor, with no message of any type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great, so have the confederate flag shown on redneck cars in redneck sitcoms, where southerners are ridiculed.  No problem.
> 
> But do not fly that foreign flag over a state capital.
Click to expand...



they were not ridiculed. they were portrayed positively and sympathetically.

 i made that clear for you . please do not be dishonest.


----------



## Correll

jillian said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.
> 
> FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.
> 
> But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems to me  "hate crime"  ----should not be overused----but it is---generally---a good idea to have such a designation----I do not understand how it turns out to have an effect on penalty.
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The flag was accepted by the KKK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> both the Nazi flag and the Confederate flag
> are acceptable in comedies.   Clowns can wear them on their asses-------but they should not be displayed over US government buildings.   They are offensive to ENOUGH people.    Did the VICHY government in france during world war II have a flag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the flag was not presented that way in the dukes of hazard. it was presented as a harmless symbol of regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO?      that was a long time ago.     How do YOU KNOW no one  WAS  offended.  ---not that it matters.   The show itself was a raucous comedy.    ----the flag could just
> as well be placed on the ass of a clown.
> If you are trying to convince me that the DUKES OF HAZARD  was all about
> "southern regional pride"-----I might vomit.
> It was so silly that I was concerned that it offended southerners back then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because i was alive at the time and i not only watched the show but i recall the discussion and reception the show received.
> 
> it was widely discussed as the "breakout" of southern culture into the mainstream. there was no discussion of the flag at all.
> 
> there was discussion that is was brainless action with nothing but car chases and hot chicks in short shorts, but that is not relevant to this discussion.
> 
> no. the show was not about southern pride. i have said nothing to indicate that.
> 
> the southern setting and culture was simply flavor, with no message of any type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really? I just thought it was a dumbass show with a cool car and cute guys
Click to expand...


nothing in that opinion contradicts anything in my post.

that cool car had a confederate flag painted on it's roof. those cute guys were the ones that painted it on.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> When President, he allowed his staff to refer to the slain civil rights leader as *"Martin Lucifer Coon."*
> In 1980, *Reagan declared his candidacy in Philadelphia, Mississippi, the "community" where three Civil Rights marchers were murdered in cold blood. *[the mother of all dog whistles]




bullshit.


----------



## Stephanie

So sad and senseless. but they are with the God they so believed in.
May you RIP


SNIP;





FACEBOOK/CHARLESTON COUNTY PUBLIC LIBRARY/THE POST AND COURIER/AP
*The nine victims killed in the Mother Emanuel AME Church massacre represented a wide cross-section of the historic South Carolina city of Charleston. From left to right: Sharonda Coleman-Singleton, Cynthia Hurd, Tywanza Sanders and Rev. Clementa Pinckney.*
They werenine devout Christiansdrawn by their faith to the historic African-American church for a Bible study class — unaware there was a serpent in their midst.

Their leader was a pastor blessed with a Barry White voice who served both hisCharleston church and the state of South Carolina.

With him at the Emanuel African Methodist Episcopal Church were mothers and fellow ministers, a barber and a librarian, a speech therapist and a community development director whose four daughters sang in the church choir.

They were young and old, ranging in age from 26 to 87. And as they studied and debated the scriptures, they did not detect the danger in the thin white man with the bowl haircut, who was sitting quietly on one of the chairs, until it was too late.

ALL of it here:
Victims of Charleston church shooting were diverse group - NY Daily News


----------



## Bush92

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the suspects background is pieced together the defense will use temporary insanity or insanity defense. I can only assume a trigger event occurred in his life. Friend of his in grade school said he never exhibited racist behavior and had Black friends. Then he moved away. They reconnected after 5 years and the friend noticed a dramatic change in the behavior of the accused. Could have been bullied and I am hearing that he was on prescription drugs. This will be the only defense that can be offered by his legal team but it will not be enough to spare him the needle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nor should it. This kid deserves the death penalty regardless of why he did it. BUT I maintain that it is vital that we understand WHY these , predominantly, white males are just losing their god damned minds and killing people.
Click to expand...

I think the liberal media has a lot to do with stoking the flames of racism that then results in violence. White males do commit mass murder more than any other race and Black males commit violent crimes more than any other race. But if liberals want to go there...well then your talking about the possibility of a deeper difference between Whites and Blacks...and then you have racism. It's kinda of a double edged sword huh liberals?


----------



## gipper

If a black man did this to a white church, would the left call it racism?

Would it make the MSM for more than a day or two?


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> seems to me  "hate crime"  ----should not be overused----but it is---generally---a good idea to have such a designation----I do not understand how it turns out to have an effect on penalty.
> both the Nazi flag and the Confederate flag
> are acceptable in comedies.   Clowns can wear them on their asses-------but they should not be displayed over US government buildings.   They are offensive to ENOUGH people.    Did the VICHY government in france during world war II have a flag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flag was not presented that way in the dukes of hazard. it was presented as a harmless symbol of regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO?      that was a long time ago.     How do YOU KNOW no one  WAS  offended.  ---not that it matters.   The show itself was a raucous comedy.    ----the flag could just
> as well be placed on the ass of a clown.
> If you are trying to convince me that the DUKES OF HAZARD  was all about
> "southern regional pride"-----I might vomit.
> It was so silly that I was concerned that it offended southerners back then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because i was alive at the time and i not only watched the show but i recall the discussion and reception the show received.
> 
> it was widely discussed as the "breakout" of southern culture into the mainstream. there was no discussion of the flag at all.
> 
> there was discussion that is was brainless action with nothing but car chases and hot chicks in short shorts, but that is not relevant to this discussion.
> 
> no. the show was not about southern pride. i have said nothing to indicate that.
> 
> the southern setting and culture was simply flavor, with no message of any type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great, so have the confederate flag shown on redneck cars in redneck sitcoms, where southerners are ridiculed.  No problem.
> 
> But do not fly that foreign flag over a state capital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they were not ridiculed. they were portrayed positively and sympathetically.
> 
> i made that clear for you . please do not be dishonest.
Click to expand...


Positively?   lmao

2 good ol' boys on probation constantly fighting with corrupt, stupid law enforcement is positive?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

gipper said:


> If a black man did this to a white church, would the left call it racism?
> 
> Would it make the MSM for more than a day or two?



who gives a shit?

The ONLY thing that matters about these cases is "why do they happen?"

So what if some tv bubblehead is biased.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the flag was not presented that way in the dukes of hazard. it was presented as a harmless symbol of regional pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO?      that was a long time ago.     How do YOU KNOW no one  WAS  offended.  ---not that it matters.   The show itself was a raucous comedy.    ----the flag could just
> as well be placed on the ass of a clown.
> If you are trying to convince me that the DUKES OF HAZARD  was all about
> "southern regional pride"-----I might vomit.
> It was so silly that I was concerned that it offended southerners back then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because i was alive at the time and i not only watched the show but i recall the discussion and reception the show received.
> 
> it was widely discussed as the "breakout" of southern culture into the mainstream. there was no discussion of the flag at all.
> 
> there was discussion that is was brainless action with nothing but car chases and hot chicks in short shorts, but that is not relevant to this discussion.
> 
> no. the show was not about southern pride. i have said nothing to indicate that.
> 
> the southern setting and culture was simply flavor, with no message of any type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great, so have the confederate flag shown on redneck cars in redneck sitcoms, where southerners are ridiculed.  No problem.
> 
> But do not fly that foreign flag over a state capital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they were not ridiculed. they were portrayed positively and sympathetically.
> 
> i made that clear for you . please do not be dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Positively?   lmao
> 
> 2 good ol' boys on probation constantly fighting with corrupt, stupid law enforcement is positive?
Click to expand...


No shit right.

Sure are a lot of people here trying to make DoH something it was not.

It as a sitcom people. Not a statement about southern pride or racism.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> When President, he allowed his staff to refer to the slain civil rights leader as *"Martin Lucifer Coon."*
> In 1980, *Reagan declared his candidacy in Philadelphia, Mississippi, the "community" where three Civil Rights marchers were murdered in cold blood. *[the mother of all dog whistles]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.
Click to expand...

*Jet - Nov 9, 1987 - Page 38 -*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the flag was not presented that way in the dukes of hazard. it was presented as a harmless symbol of regional pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO?      that was a long time ago.     How do YOU KNOW no one  WAS  offended.  ---not that it matters.   The show itself was a raucous comedy.    ----the flag could just
> as well be placed on the ass of a clown.
> If you are trying to convince me that the DUKES OF HAZARD  was all about
> "southern regional pride"-----I might vomit.
> It was so silly that I was concerned that it offended southerners back then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because i was alive at the time and i not only watched the show but i recall the discussion and reception the show received.
> 
> it was widely discussed as the "breakout" of southern culture into the mainstream. there was no discussion of the flag at all.
> 
> there was discussion that is was brainless action with nothing but car chases and hot chicks in short shorts, but that is not relevant to this discussion.
> 
> no. the show was not about southern pride. i have said nothing to indicate that.
> 
> the southern setting and culture was simply flavor, with no message of any type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great, so have the confederate flag shown on redneck cars in redneck sitcoms, where southerners are ridiculed.  No problem.
> 
> But do not fly that foreign flag over a state capital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they were not ridiculed. they were portrayed positively and sympathetically.
> 
> i made that clear for you . please do not be dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Positively?   lmao
> 
> 2 good ol' boys on probation constantly fighting with corrupt, stupid law enforcement is positive?
Click to expand...

"one day the Mountain will get them but the law never will"


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> When President, he allowed his staff to refer to the slain civil rights leader as *"Martin Lucifer Coon."*
> In 1980, *Reagan declared his candidacy in Philadelphia, Mississippi, the "community" where three Civil Rights marchers were murdered in cold blood. *[the mother of all dog whistles]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Jet - Nov 9, 1987 - Page 38 -*
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, but Martin Lucifer Coon is fucking hilarious.


----------



## jillian

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hear what Alex Jones has to say on the matter
> 
> 
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and where do you think you'd get that from.
> 
> his problem was not his drug use. it was his racist insanity.
> 
> I really don't understand why when someone tells his friend he wants to shoot black people that no one believes him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not doubt he is a racist nut job.
> 
> However I also think it very likely the drugs he was taking affected his behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe. but there's no evidence of that yet. it also doesn't absolve him particularly where he announced his intentions in advance.
> 
> i'm not a big proponent of the death penalty. but i'm pretty sure, particularly now that he's confessed, that the good people of Charleston are going to fry him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that the drugs don't excuse his behavior.
> 
> But that doesn't change the fact that we need to start trying to figure out if the drugs ARE the cause in these cases, and I'm sick of these people who every time you suggest drugs are the cause they start in with the "you're just trying to make excuses for the white kid"
> 
> I'm not saying you say that Jill. I'm just responding to your post.
> 
> It's no different than saying poverty is what causes black crime to be so high, but that doesn't absolve the poor black of guilt.
> 
> Same concept.
Click to expand...


bigotry was the cause. 

drugs may have emboldened him but aren't the precipitating factor.  while I understand your issue, your focus is in the wrong place because when he was sober, he told his friend he wanted to shoot black people.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

jillian said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bite me LeftNutter.
> 
> You won't get the truth about his drug use from the MSM...now will we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and where do you think you'd get that from.
> 
> his problem was not his drug use. it was his racist insanity.
> 
> I really don't understand why when someone tells his friend he wants to shoot black people that no one believes him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not doubt he is a racist nut job.
> 
> However I also think it very likely the drugs he was taking affected his behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe. but there's no evidence of that yet. it also doesn't absolve him particularly where he announced his intentions in advance.
> 
> i'm not a big proponent of the death penalty. but i'm pretty sure, particularly now that he's confessed, that the good people of Charleston are going to fry him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that the drugs don't excuse his behavior.
> 
> But that doesn't change the fact that we need to start trying to figure out if the drugs ARE the cause in these cases, and I'm sick of these people who every time you suggest drugs are the cause they start in with the "you're just trying to make excuses for the white kid"
> 
> I'm not saying you say that Jill. I'm just responding to your post.
> 
> It's no different than saying poverty is what causes black crime to be so high, but that doesn't absolve the poor black of guilt.
> 
> Same concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bigotry was the cause.
> 
> drugs may have emboldened him but aren't the precipitating factor.  while I understand your issue, your focus is in the wrong place because when he was sober, he told his friend he wanted to shoot black people.
Click to expand...


Was he sober though Jillian?

Or more correctly , was his brain permanently fucked up by whatever drugs he was on?

I don't think drugs embolden these kids, I think they make them go haywire.

There are a LOT of bigots out there who never hurt anyone. So just saying "bigotry is the cause" is a little simplistic.


----------



## jillian

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> and where do you think you'd get that from.
> 
> his problem was not his drug use. it was his racist insanity.
> 
> I really don't understand why when someone tells his friend he wants to shoot black people that no one believes him.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not doubt he is a racist nut job.
> 
> However I also think it very likely the drugs he was taking affected his behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe. but there's no evidence of that yet. it also doesn't absolve him particularly where he announced his intentions in advance.
> 
> i'm not a big proponent of the death penalty. but i'm pretty sure, particularly now that he's confessed, that the good people of Charleston are going to fry him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that the drugs don't excuse his behavior.
> 
> But that doesn't change the fact that we need to start trying to figure out if the drugs ARE the cause in these cases, and I'm sick of these people who every time you suggest drugs are the cause they start in with the "you're just trying to make excuses for the white kid"
> 
> I'm not saying you say that Jill. I'm just responding to your post.
> 
> It's no different than saying poverty is what causes black crime to be so high, but that doesn't absolve the poor black of guilt.
> 
> Same concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bigotry was the cause.
> 
> drugs may have emboldened him but aren't the precipitating factor.  while I understand your issue, your focus is in the wrong place because when he was sober, he told his friend he wanted to shoot black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he sober though Jillian?
> 
> Or more correctly , was his brain permanently fucked up by whatever drugs he was on?
> 
> I don't think drugs embolden these kids, I think they make them go haywire.
> 
> There are a LOT of bigots out there who never hurt anyone. So just saying "bigotry is the cause" is a little simplistic.
Click to expand...


he wasn't a kid. he was a 21 year old man.

and it isn't drugs. it's the racial hatred that is engrained in some people from birth.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

jillian said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not doubt he is a racist nut job.
> 
> However I also think it very likely the drugs he was taking affected his behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe. but there's no evidence of that yet. it also doesn't absolve him particularly where he announced his intentions in advance.
> 
> i'm not a big proponent of the death penalty. but i'm pretty sure, particularly now that he's confessed, that the good people of Charleston are going to fry him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that the drugs don't excuse his behavior.
> 
> But that doesn't change the fact that we need to start trying to figure out if the drugs ARE the cause in these cases, and I'm sick of these people who every time you suggest drugs are the cause they start in with the "you're just trying to make excuses for the white kid"
> 
> I'm not saying you say that Jill. I'm just responding to your post.
> 
> It's no different than saying poverty is what causes black crime to be so high, but that doesn't absolve the poor black of guilt.
> 
> Same concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bigotry was the cause.
> 
> drugs may have emboldened him but aren't the precipitating factor.  while I understand your issue, your focus is in the wrong place because when he was sober, he told his friend he wanted to shoot black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he sober though Jillian?
> 
> Or more correctly , was his brain permanently fucked up by whatever drugs he was on?
> 
> I don't think drugs embolden these kids, I think they make them go haywire.
> 
> There are a LOT of bigots out there who never hurt anyone. So just saying "bigotry is the cause" is a little simplistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he wasn't a kid. he was a 21 year old man.
> 
> and it isn't drugs. it's the racial hatred that is engrained in some people from birth.
Click to expand...


He's younger than my sons, that makes him a kid to me. 
 That doesn't mean he was literally a child

And I will argue again that there are a TON of racists out there who never hurt anyone.

Also, what is your reasoning for all the other white morons who have went on mass murder sprees where the victims were not exclusively black, and or no racist statements were made by the perpetrator?

See, you want to focus on this ONE incident , rather than looking at them as a whole. 

On the other hand, I think they all sprout from the same reason. Middle class Americans who have a child who has a few issues and the first thing they do is load that child up on drugs , out of sight out of mind , well at least until they start killing people.


----------



## jillian

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe. but there's no evidence of that yet. it also doesn't absolve him particularly where he announced his intentions in advance.
> 
> i'm not a big proponent of the death penalty. but i'm pretty sure, particularly now that he's confessed, that the good people of Charleston are going to fry him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the drugs don't excuse his behavior.
> 
> But that doesn't change the fact that we need to start trying to figure out if the drugs ARE the cause in these cases, and I'm sick of these people who every time you suggest drugs are the cause they start in with the "you're just trying to make excuses for the white kid"
> 
> I'm not saying you say that Jill. I'm just responding to your post.
> 
> It's no different than saying poverty is what causes black crime to be so high, but that doesn't absolve the poor black of guilt.
> 
> Same concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bigotry was the cause.
> 
> drugs may have emboldened him but aren't the precipitating factor.  while I understand your issue, your focus is in the wrong place because when he was sober, he told his friend he wanted to shoot black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he sober though Jillian?
> 
> Or more correctly , was his brain permanently fucked up by whatever drugs he was on?
> 
> I don't think drugs embolden these kids, I think they make them go haywire.
> 
> There are a LOT of bigots out there who never hurt anyone. So just saying "bigotry is the cause" is a little simplistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he wasn't a kid. he was a 21 year old man.
> 
> and it isn't drugs. it's the racial hatred that is engrained in some people from birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's younger than my sons, that makes him a kid to me.
> That doesn't mean he was literally a child
> 
> And I will argue again that there are a TON of racists out there who never hurt anyone.
> 
> Also, what is your reasoning for all the other white morons who have went on mass murder sprees where the victims were not exclusively black, and or no racist statements were made by the perpetrator?
> 
> See, you want to focus on this ONE incident , rather than looking at them as a whole.
> 
> On the other hand, I think they all sprout from the same reason. Middle class Americans who have a child who has a few issues and the first thing they do is load that child up on drugs , out of sight out of mind , well at least until they start killing people.
Click to expand...


there have always been a ton of racists who don't hurt anyone... well, not openly.

there have also always been a percentage who are screwed up and vicious and violent.... like this young man.... and like the scum before him who blew up the church in the 60's killing four little children; or the freaktard who killed Martin Luther King, Jr. or Medgar Evers.... or all of the nameless hooded poindscum who lynched blacks and burned crosses.

There are some people the rhetoric so inflames that they act out their hatred.

drugs, imo, is the least of it.... the constant drumbeat of hate is the cause.


----------



## irosie91

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> and where do you think you'd get that from.
> 
> his problem was not his drug use. it was his racist insanity.
> 
> I really don't understand why when someone tells his friend he wants to shoot black people that no one believes him.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not doubt he is a racist nut job.
> 
> However I also think it very likely the drugs he was taking affected his behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> maybe. but there's no evidence of that yet. it also doesn't absolve him particularly where he announced his intentions in advance.
> 
> i'm not a big proponent of the death penalty. but i'm pretty sure, particularly now that he's confessed, that the good people of Charleston are going to fry him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that the drugs don't excuse his behavior.
> 
> But that doesn't change the fact that we need to start trying to figure out if the drugs ARE the cause in these cases, and I'm sick of these people who every time you suggest drugs are the cause they start in with the "you're just trying to make excuses for the white kid"
> 
> I'm not saying you say that Jill. I'm just responding to your post.
> 
> It's no different than saying poverty is what causes black crime to be so high, but that doesn't absolve the poor black of guilt.
> 
> Same concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bigotry was the cause.
> 
> drugs may have emboldened him but aren't the precipitating factor.  while I understand your issue, your focus is in the wrong place because when he was sober, he told his friend he wanted to shoot black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he sober though Jillian?
> 
> Or more correctly , was his brain permanently fucked up by whatever drugs he was on?
> 
> I don't think drugs embolden these kids, I think they make them go haywire.
> 
> There are a LOT of bigots out there who never hurt anyone. So just saying "bigotry is the cause" is a little simplistic.
Click to expand...


sorry folks----"under the influence"  is not----as far as I know ------a defense.      I have been drunk in my lifetime------but I never killed anyone


SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe. but there's no evidence of that yet. it also doesn't absolve him particularly where he announced his intentions in advance.
> 
> i'm not a big proponent of the death penalty. but i'm pretty sure, particularly now that he's confessed, that the good people of Charleston are going to fry him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the drugs don't excuse his behavior.
> 
> But that doesn't change the fact that we need to start trying to figure out if the drugs ARE the cause in these cases, and I'm sick of these people who every time you suggest drugs are the cause they start in with the "you're just trying to make excuses for the white kid"
> 
> I'm not saying you say that Jill. I'm just responding to your post.
> 
> It's no different than saying poverty is what causes black crime to be so high, but that doesn't absolve the poor black of guilt.
> 
> Same concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bigotry was the cause.
> 
> drugs may have emboldened him but aren't the precipitating factor.  while I understand your issue, your focus is in the wrong place because when he was sober, he told his friend he wanted to shoot black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he sober though Jillian?
> 
> Or more correctly , was his brain permanently fucked up by whatever drugs he was on?
> 
> I don't think drugs embolden these kids, I think they make them go haywire.
> 
> There are a LOT of bigots out there who never hurt anyone. So just saying "bigotry is the cause" is a little simplistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he wasn't a kid. he was a 21 year old man.
> 
> and it isn't drugs. it's the racial hatred that is engrained in some people from birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's younger than my sons, that makes him a kid to me.
> That doesn't mean he was literally a child
> 
> And I will argue again that there are a TON of racists out there who never hurt anyone.
> 
> Also, what is your reasoning for all the other white morons who have went on mass murder sprees where the victims were not exclusively black, and or no racist statements were made by the perpetrator?
> 
> See, you want to focus on this ONE incident , rather than looking at them as a whole.
> 
> On the other hand, I think they all sprout from the same reason. Middle class Americans who have a child who has a few issues and the first thing they do is load that child up on drugs , out of sight out of mind , well at least until they start killing people.
Click to expand...


you make an interesting point------and then go off on   "all dem drugs"-------the interesting point being -----"why all the mass murders"-------which do seem to
be the work of very young white males----
WTF is going on in the USA?     It's like an epidemic


----------



## DigitalDrifter

rightwinger said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Haley can simply make the decision herself to not put up the state flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But she could take a stand against it. Only, to save her political life, she never will...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she had guts she would personally take it down out of respect for the victims
Click to expand...


You guys are being ridiculous.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

irosie91 said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not doubt he is a racist nut job.
> 
> However I also think it very likely the drugs he was taking affected his behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe. but there's no evidence of that yet. it also doesn't absolve him particularly where he announced his intentions in advance.
> 
> i'm not a big proponent of the death penalty. but i'm pretty sure, particularly now that he's confessed, that the good people of Charleston are going to fry him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that the drugs don't excuse his behavior.
> 
> But that doesn't change the fact that we need to start trying to figure out if the drugs ARE the cause in these cases, and I'm sick of these people who every time you suggest drugs are the cause they start in with the "you're just trying to make excuses for the white kid"
> 
> I'm not saying you say that Jill. I'm just responding to your post.
> 
> It's no different than saying poverty is what causes black crime to be so high, but that doesn't absolve the poor black of guilt.
> 
> Same concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bigotry was the cause.
> 
> drugs may have emboldened him but aren't the precipitating factor.  while I understand your issue, your focus is in the wrong place because when he was sober, he told his friend he wanted to shoot black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he sober though Jillian?
> 
> Or more correctly , was his brain permanently fucked up by whatever drugs he was on?
> 
> I don't think drugs embolden these kids, I think they make them go haywire.
> 
> There are a LOT of bigots out there who never hurt anyone. So just saying "bigotry is the cause" is a little simplistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry folks----"under the influence"  is not----as far as I know ------a defense.      I have been drunk in my lifetime------but I never killed anyone
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the drugs don't excuse his behavior.
> 
> But that doesn't change the fact that we need to start trying to figure out if the drugs ARE the cause in these cases, and I'm sick of these people who every time you suggest drugs are the cause they start in with the "you're just trying to make excuses for the white kid"
> 
> I'm not saying you say that Jill. I'm just responding to your post.
> 
> It's no different than saying poverty is what causes black crime to be so high, but that doesn't absolve the poor black of guilt.
> 
> Same concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bigotry was the cause.
> 
> drugs may have emboldened him but aren't the precipitating factor.  while I understand your issue, your focus is in the wrong place because when he was sober, he told his friend he wanted to shoot black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he sober though Jillian?
> 
> Or more correctly , was his brain permanently fucked up by whatever drugs he was on?
> 
> I don't think drugs embolden these kids, I think they make them go haywire.
> 
> There are a LOT of bigots out there who never hurt anyone. So just saying "bigotry is the cause" is a little simplistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he wasn't a kid. he was a 21 year old man.
> 
> and it isn't drugs. it's the racial hatred that is engrained in some people from birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's younger than my sons, that makes him a kid to me.
> That doesn't mean he was literally a child
> 
> And I will argue again that there are a TON of racists out there who never hurt anyone.
> 
> Also, what is your reasoning for all the other white morons who have went on mass murder sprees where the victims were not exclusively black, and or no racist statements were made by the perpetrator?
> 
> See, you want to focus on this ONE incident , rather than looking at them as a whole.
> 
> On the other hand, I think they all sprout from the same reason. Middle class Americans who have a child who has a few issues and the first thing they do is load that child up on drugs , out of sight out of mind , well at least until they start killing people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you make an interesting point------and then go off on   "all dem drugs"-------the interesting point being -----"why all the mass murders"-------which do seem to
> be the work of very young white males----
> WTF is going on in the USA?     It's like an epidemic
Click to expand...


Are you illiterate? I've quite clearly stated that the drugs do not excuse him from the consequences of his actions.


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the flag was not presented that way in the dukes of hazard. it was presented as a harmless symbol of regional pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO?      that was a long time ago.     How do YOU KNOW no one  WAS  offended.  ---not that it matters.   The show itself was a raucous comedy.    ----the flag could just
> as well be placed on the ass of a clown.
> If you are trying to convince me that the DUKES OF HAZARD  was all about
> "southern regional pride"-----I might vomit.
> It was so silly that I was concerned that it offended southerners back then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because i was alive at the time and i not only watched the show but i recall the discussion and reception the show received.
> 
> it was widely discussed as the "breakout" of southern culture into the mainstream. there was no discussion of the flag at all.
> 
> there was discussion that is was brainless action with nothing but car chases and hot chicks in short shorts, but that is not relevant to this discussion.
> 
> no. the show was not about southern pride. i have said nothing to indicate that.
> 
> the southern setting and culture was simply flavor, with no message of any type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great, so have the confederate flag shown on redneck cars in redneck sitcoms, where southerners are ridiculed.  No problem.
> 
> But do not fly that foreign flag over a state capital.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> they were not ridiculed. they were portrayed positively and sympathetically.
> 
> i made that clear for you . please do not be dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Positively?   lmao
> 
> 2 good ol' boys on probation constantly fighting with corrupt, stupid law enforcement is positive?
Click to expand...


standard robin hood tale.

yes, positive.

and the flag as harmless.

so, as recently as the 80s, the view of the confederate flag as a harmless symbol of regional pride was the conventional wisdom.

which disproves the lib contention that it can ONLY be seen as a symbol of racism and hatred and whatever.


----------



## jillian

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe. but there's no evidence of that yet. it also doesn't absolve him particularly where he announced his intentions in advance.
> 
> i'm not a big proponent of the death penalty. but i'm pretty sure, particularly now that he's confessed, that the good people of Charleston are going to fry him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the drugs don't excuse his behavior.
> 
> But that doesn't change the fact that we need to start trying to figure out if the drugs ARE the cause in these cases, and I'm sick of these people who every time you suggest drugs are the cause they start in with the "you're just trying to make excuses for the white kid"
> 
> I'm not saying you say that Jill. I'm just responding to your post.
> 
> It's no different than saying poverty is what causes black crime to be so high, but that doesn't absolve the poor black of guilt.
> 
> Same concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bigotry was the cause.
> 
> drugs may have emboldened him but aren't the precipitating factor.  while I understand your issue, your focus is in the wrong place because when he was sober, he told his friend he wanted to shoot black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he sober though Jillian?
> 
> Or more correctly , was his brain permanently fucked up by whatever drugs he was on?
> 
> I don't think drugs embolden these kids, I think they make them go haywire.
> 
> There are a LOT of bigots out there who never hurt anyone. So just saying "bigotry is the cause" is a little simplistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry folks----"under the influence"  is not----as far as I know ------a defense.      I have been drunk in my lifetime------but I never killed anyone
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigotry was the cause.
> 
> drugs may have emboldened him but aren't the precipitating factor.  while I understand your issue, your focus is in the wrong place because when he was sober, he told his friend he wanted to shoot black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he sober though Jillian?
> 
> Or more correctly , was his brain permanently fucked up by whatever drugs he was on?
> 
> I don't think drugs embolden these kids, I think they make them go haywire.
> 
> There are a LOT of bigots out there who never hurt anyone. So just saying "bigotry is the cause" is a little simplistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he wasn't a kid. he was a 21 year old man.
> 
> and it isn't drugs. it's the racial hatred that is engrained in some people from birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's younger than my sons, that makes him a kid to me.
> That doesn't mean he was literally a child
> 
> And I will argue again that there are a TON of racists out there who never hurt anyone.
> 
> Also, what is your reasoning for all the other white morons who have went on mass murder sprees where the victims were not exclusively black, and or no racist statements were made by the perpetrator?
> 
> See, you want to focus on this ONE incident , rather than looking at them as a whole.
> 
> On the other hand, I think they all sprout from the same reason. Middle class Americans who have a child who has a few issues and the first thing they do is load that child up on drugs , out of sight out of mind , well at least until they start killing people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you make an interesting point------and then go off on   "all dem drugs"-------the interesting point being -----"why all the mass murders"-------which do seem to
> be the work of very young white males----
> WTF is going on in the USA?     It's like an epidemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you illiterate? I've quite clearly stated that the drugs do not excuse him from the consequences of his actions.
Click to expand...


again calling people smarter than you stupid?

you're making excuses. stop.

until you stop, I will keep making fun of what an imbecile you are.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

jillian said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the drugs don't excuse his behavior.
> 
> But that doesn't change the fact that we need to start trying to figure out if the drugs ARE the cause in these cases, and I'm sick of these people who every time you suggest drugs are the cause they start in with the "you're just trying to make excuses for the white kid"
> 
> I'm not saying you say that Jill. I'm just responding to your post.
> 
> It's no different than saying poverty is what causes black crime to be so high, but that doesn't absolve the poor black of guilt.
> 
> Same concept.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigotry was the cause.
> 
> drugs may have emboldened him but aren't the precipitating factor.  while I understand your issue, your focus is in the wrong place because when he was sober, he told his friend he wanted to shoot black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he sober though Jillian?
> 
> Or more correctly , was his brain permanently fucked up by whatever drugs he was on?
> 
> I don't think drugs embolden these kids, I think they make them go haywire.
> 
> There are a LOT of bigots out there who never hurt anyone. So just saying "bigotry is the cause" is a little simplistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry folks----"under the influence"  is not----as far as I know ------a defense.      I have been drunk in my lifetime------but I never killed anyone
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was he sober though Jillian?
> 
> Or more correctly , was his brain permanently fucked up by whatever drugs he was on?
> 
> I don't think drugs embolden these kids, I think they make them go haywire.
> 
> There are a LOT of bigots out there who never hurt anyone. So just saying "bigotry is the cause" is a little simplistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he wasn't a kid. he was a 21 year old man.
> 
> and it isn't drugs. it's the racial hatred that is engrained in some people from birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's younger than my sons, that makes him a kid to me.
> That doesn't mean he was literally a child
> 
> And I will argue again that there are a TON of racists out there who never hurt anyone.
> 
> Also, what is your reasoning for all the other white morons who have went on mass murder sprees where the victims were not exclusively black, and or no racist statements were made by the perpetrator?
> 
> See, you want to focus on this ONE incident , rather than looking at them as a whole.
> 
> On the other hand, I think they all sprout from the same reason. Middle class Americans who have a child who has a few issues and the first thing they do is load that child up on drugs , out of sight out of mind , well at least until they start killing people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you make an interesting point------and then go off on   "all dem drugs"-------the interesting point being -----"why all the mass murders"-------which do seem to
> be the work of very young white males----
> WTF is going on in the USA?     It's like an epidemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you illiterate? I've quite clearly stated that the drugs do not excuse him from the consequences of his actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> again calling people smarter than you stupid?
> 
> you're making excuses. stop.
> 
> until you stop, I will keep making fun of what an imbecile you are.
Click to expand...


Um let me see If I have this straight

I post

" I think drugs made him do this, but that does't excuse his behavior"

s/he responds with

"stop making excuses for him"

and you conclude that s/he is smarter than I am? 

I clearly said the drugs do NOT excuse him which is exactly the opposite of what the other poster accused me of saying.


----------



## rightwinger

DigitalDrifter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Haley can simply make the decision herself to not put up the state flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But she could take a stand against it. Only, to save her political life, she never will...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she had guts she would personally take it down out of respect for the victims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys are being ridiculous.
Click to expand...

 
What is ridiculous is Nikki Haley (who made a great speech by the way) decrying racism while her state is one of the last remaining bastions of the Confederate Flag. South Carolina is also one of fivew states that does not have hate crime legislation


----------



## irosie91

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe. but there's no evidence of that yet. it also doesn't absolve him particularly where he announced his intentions in advance.
> 
> i'm not a big proponent of the death penalty. but i'm pretty sure, particularly now that he's confessed, that the good people of Charleston are going to fry him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that the drugs don't excuse his behavior.
> 
> But that doesn't change the fact that we need to start trying to figure out if the drugs ARE the cause in these cases, and I'm sick of these people who every time you suggest drugs are the cause they start in with the "you're just trying to make excuses for the white kid"
> 
> I'm not saying you say that Jill. I'm just responding to your post.
> 
> It's no different than saying poverty is what causes black crime to be so high, but that doesn't absolve the poor black of guilt.
> 
> Same concept.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bigotry was the cause.
> 
> drugs may have emboldened him but aren't the precipitating factor.  while I understand your issue, your focus is in the wrong place because when he was sober, he told his friend he wanted to shoot black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he sober though Jillian?
> 
> Or more correctly , was his brain permanently fucked up by whatever drugs he was on?
> 
> I don't think drugs embolden these kids, I think they make them go haywire.
> 
> There are a LOT of bigots out there who never hurt anyone. So just saying "bigotry is the cause" is a little simplistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry folks----"under the influence"  is not----as far as I know ------a defense.      I have been drunk in my lifetime------but I never killed anyone
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> bigotry was the cause.
> 
> drugs may have emboldened him but aren't the precipitating factor.  while I understand your issue, your focus is in the wrong place because when he was sober, he told his friend he wanted to shoot black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he sober though Jillian?
> 
> Or more correctly , was his brain permanently fucked up by whatever drugs he was on?
> 
> I don't think drugs embolden these kids, I think they make them go haywire.
> 
> There are a LOT of bigots out there who never hurt anyone. So just saying "bigotry is the cause" is a little simplistic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he wasn't a kid. he was a 21 year old man.
> 
> and it isn't drugs. it's the racial hatred that is engrained in some people from birth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's younger than my sons, that makes him a kid to me.
> That doesn't mean he was literally a child
> 
> And I will argue again that there are a TON of racists out there who never hurt anyone.
> 
> Also, what is your reasoning for all the other white morons who have went on mass murder sprees where the victims were not exclusively black, and or no racist statements were made by the perpetrator?
> 
> See, you want to focus on this ONE incident , rather than looking at them as a whole.
> 
> On the other hand, I think they all sprout from the same reason. Middle class Americans who have a child who has a few issues and the first thing they do is load that child up on drugs , out of sight out of mind , well at least until they start killing people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you make an interesting point------and then go off on   "all dem drugs"-------the interesting point being -----"why all the mass murders"-------which do seem to
> be the work of very young white males----
> WTF is going on in the USA?     It's like an epidemic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you illiterate? I've quite clearly stated that the drugs do not excuse him from the consequences of his actions.
Click to expand...


I am quite literate and responded to this
statement >>>"On the other hand, I think they all sprout from the same reason. Middle class Americans who have a child who has a few issues and the first thing they do is load that child up on drugs , out of sight out of mind , well at least until they start killing people."     -----which seems to be   "the same reason"  is   absent parents who drug
their kids --------you described it as a "reason"  ---------I did not describe your 
"reason"   as either an excuse or a cause----
YOU described it as a  "cause"


----------



## DigitalDrifter

rightwinger said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Haley can simply make the decision herself to not put up the state flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But she could take a stand against it. Only, to save her political life, she never will...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she had guts she would personally take it down out of respect for the victims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys are being ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is ridiculous is Nikki Haley (who made a great speech by the way) decrying racism while her state is one of the last remaining bastions of the Confederate Flag. South Carolina is also one of fivew states that does not have hate crime legislation
Click to expand...


What is ridiculous is pointing fingers directly at her. The problems in that state with racism can be spread around, and go back hundreds of years before this particular governor was even born.

She made a good heartfelt speech. Leave it at that.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because most people understand that it was a fictional show.
> 
> The "Duke boys" were constantly breaking the law too.  Should we say, since it was accepted on tv that we should allow people to ignore the law?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
Click to expand...






















Hmmm.........


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Haley can simply make the decision herself to not put up the state flag.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But she could take a stand against it. Only, to save her political life, she never will...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she had guts she would personally take it down out of respect for the victims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys are being ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is ridiculous is Nikki Haley (who made a great speech by the way) decrying racism while her state is one of the last remaining bastions of the Confederate Flag. South Carolina is also one of fivew states that does not have hate crime legislation
Click to expand...


it is only ridiculous if you reject all other views of the confederate flag not only as wrong, but as not existing at all.

which is disproven by the dukes of hazzard great nationwide popularity in the 80s.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
Click to expand...


nothing in those posts contradicts my statements.

if you have a point to make, use words.


----------



## Statistikhengst

irosie91 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.
> 
> FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.
> 
> But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems to me  "hate crime"  ----should not be overused----but it is---generally---a good idea to have such a designation----I do not understand how it turns out to have an effect on penalty.
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The flag was accepted by the KKK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> both the Nazi flag and the Confederate flag
> are acceptable in comedies.   Clowns can wear them on their asses-------but they should not be displayed over US government buildings.   They are offensive to ENOUGH people.    Did the VICHY government in france during world war II have a flag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the flag was not presented that way in the dukes of hazard. it was presented as a harmless symbol of regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO?      that was a long time ago.     How do YOU KNOW no one  WAS  offended.  ---not that it matters.   The show itself was a raucous comedy.    ----the flag could just
> as well be placed on the ass of a clown.
> If you are trying to convince me that the DUKES OF HAZARD  was all about
> "southern regional pride"-----I might vomit.
> It was so silly that I was concerned that it offended southerners back then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because i was alive at the time and i not only watched the show but i recall the discussion and reception the show received.
> 
> it was widely discussed as the "breakout" of southern culture into the mainstream. there was no discussion of the flag at all.
> 
> there was discussion that is was brainless action with nothing but car chases and hot chicks in short shorts, but that is not relevant to this discussion.
> 
> no. the show was not about southern pride. i have said nothing to indicate that.
> 
> the southern setting and culture was simply flavor, with no message of any type.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> right----just as there would be no discussion
> about a Nazi flag if it shows up in raucous
> comedy out of  germany
Click to expand...

Only, because of BGB para. 130-131, that will never happen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
Click to expand...

 
I can see why South Carolina loves it so....

But why do they act surprised when the racists they have been coddling start to pull the trigger?


----------



## irosie91

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> standard robin hood behavior, a well established cliche.
> 
> flying the confederate flag, not so much.
> 
> if it was as offensive as libs would have us believe today, then that show as done, would have never been approved, and if developed and shown would never have been accepted by the viewing audience.
> 
> instead it was a nation wide hit tv show.
> 
> because the american people of 1979 knew that the flag was a harmless symbol of regional southern pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
Click to expand...


are those pictures  CURRENT stuff?     do you know which state ?????


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Haley can simply make the decision herself to not put up the state flag.
> 
> 
> 
> But she could take a stand against it. Only, to save her political life, she never will...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she had guts she would personally take it down out of respect for the victims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys are being ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is ridiculous is Nikki Haley (who made a great speech by the way) decrying racism while her state is one of the last remaining bastions of the Confederate Flag. South Carolina is also one of fivew states that does not have hate crime legislation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is only ridiculous if you reject all other views of the confederate flag not only as wrong, but as not existing at all.
> 
> which is disproven by the dukes of hazzard great nationwide popularity in the 80s.
Click to expand...

 
And in the 60s we had segregated water fountains.....times change


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing in those posts contradicts my statements.
> 
> if you have a point to make, use words.
Click to expand...


Do you honestly believe the Dukes of Hazard defense for the flag being flown at the statehouse is adequate given it's other uses?
You are ridiculous.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see why South Carolina loves it so....
> 
> But why do they act surprised when the racists they have been coddling start to pull the trigger?
Click to expand...



what in those photos justifies such an idiotic statement?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

irosie91 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop with the "Confederate flag is OK because the Duke boys had one" argument
> 
> It really makes you look like a moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are those pictures  CURRENT stuff?     do you know which state ?????
Click to expand...



Does it matter?  That is what the flag represents.


----------



## irosie91

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing in those posts contradicts my statements.
> 
> if you have a point to make, use words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you honestly believe the Dukes of Hazard defense for the flag being flown at the statehouse is adequate given it's other uses?
> You are ridiculous.
Click to expand...


my question for  CORRELL        please answer      "yes"  or "no"   or  "MYOB"  ---
if put to a vote-----how would you vote---
on    "confederate flag flown in front of
             my state capitol building"


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> But she could take a stand against it. Only, to save her political life, she never will...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she had guts she would personally take it down out of respect for the victims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys are being ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is ridiculous is Nikki Haley (who made a great speech by the way) decrying racism while her state is one of the last remaining bastions of the Confederate Flag. South Carolina is also one of fivew states that does not have hate crime legislation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is only ridiculous if you reject all other views of the confederate flag not only as wrong, but as not existing at all.
> 
> which is disproven by the dukes of hazzard great nationwide popularity in the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the 60s we had segregated water fountains.....times change
Click to expand...




you libs claim that by flying the flag people are celebrating racism and slavery and treason

and you reject the idea that there is any other way of looking at it.


i have demonstrated that, within living memory, that the view you deny exists, was the conventional wisdom.


this thus smashes your lib insistence of equating the confederate flag with racism.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are those pictures  CURRENT stuff?     do you know which state ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  That is what the flag represents.
Click to expand...


says you.


----------



## irosie91

Hutch Starskey said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are those pictures  CURRENT stuff?     do you know which state ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  That is what the flag represents.
Click to expand...


I agree with you ----I wondered in what state and when all that  KKK stuff was going on.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullshit.
> 
> 
> it's a historical fact of the flag being accepted by the nation as a whole in recent memory.
> 
> this disproves your lib narrative of blacks and/or americans being soooooo offended by it because of something that happened in the past, because this offense was not present as recently as the 80s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing in those posts contradicts my statements.
> 
> if you have a point to make, use words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you honestly believe the Dukes of Hazard defense for the flag being flown at the statehouse is adequate given it's other uses?
> You are ridiculous.
Click to expand...



you are ridiculous. the south is bigger than the klan. the south gets to define the flag, not the klan.


----------



## Correll

irosie91 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing in those posts contradicts my statements.
> 
> if you have a point to make, use words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you honestly believe the Dukes of Hazard defense for the flag being flown at the statehouse is adequate given it's other uses?
> You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my question for  CORRELL        please answer      "yes"  or "no"   or  "MYOB"  ---
> if put to a vote-----how would you vote---
> on    "confederate flag flown in front of
> my state capitol building"
Click to expand...


i don't know what state you are in.

it would look a little silly in front of the state house of alaska

virgina? not so much.


----------



## irosie91

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are those pictures  CURRENT stuff?     do you know which state ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  That is what the flag represents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> says you.
Click to expand...


Correll    what do you think a national poll result would be on>>>>   Do you see the
confederate flag as a positive symbol for
the people of the USA?    or for the people
of the SOUTH USA?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are those pictures  CURRENT stuff?     do you know which state ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  That is what the flag represents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> says you.
Click to expand...


And the world...lol
Don't believe your lying eyes. That's what Obama wants.


----------



## Correll

irosie91 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are those pictures  CURRENT stuff?     do you know which state ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  That is what the flag represents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> says you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll    what do you think a national poll result would be on>>>>   Do you see the
> confederate flag as a positive symbol for
> the people of the USA?    or for the people
> of the SOUTH USA?
Click to expand...



after decades of lib propaganda? i don't know.

i do know that the america i grew up in, in the north, would not have a problem with it, as demonstrated by the great success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.

some southern guy, in 1980 driving into my rust belt city with a confederate flag on his pickup truck, would not be commented on.

today? i don't know if he would make it out alive.


so, who is the haters? who is intolerant?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

irosie91 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are those pictures  CURRENT stuff?     do you know which state ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  That is what the flag represents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you ----I wondered in what state and when all that  KKK stuff was going on.
Click to expand...


All over. Everywhere.
I remember as a child clan gatherings all the time on tv at courthouses that always had the confederate flag.

Here's an interesting link.
Ku Klux Klan U.S. organization


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are those pictures  CURRENT stuff?     do you know which state ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  That is what the flag represents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you ----I wondered in what state and when all that  KKK stuff was going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All over. Everywhere.
> I remember as a child clan gatherings all the time on tv at courthouses that always had the confederate flag.
> 
> Here's an interesting link.
> Ku Klux Klan U.S. organization
Click to expand...



if you are over 100 that could be true.

today the klan has at most 8,000 members.

in a nation of over 300 million.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are those pictures  CURRENT stuff?     do you know which state ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  That is what the flag represents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> says you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll    what do you think a national poll result would be on>>>>   Do you see the
> confederate flag as a positive symbol for
> the people of the USA?    or for the people
> of the SOUTH USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> after decades of lib propaganda? i don't know.
> 
> i do know that the america i grew up in, in the north, would not have a problem with it, as demonstrated by the great success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> some southern guy, in 1980 driving into my rust belt city with a confederate flag on his pickup truck, would not be commented on.
> 
> today? i don't know if he would make it out alive.
> 
> 
> so, who is the haters? who is intolerant?
Click to expand...


Lib propaganda?


----------



## irosie91

Correll said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing in those posts contradicts my statements.
> 
> if you have a point to make, use words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you honestly believe the Dukes of Hazard defense for the flag being flown at the statehouse is adequate given it's other uses?
> You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my question for  CORRELL        please answer      "yes"  or "no"   or  "MYOB"  ---
> if put to a vote-----how would you vote---
> on    "confederate flag flown in front of
> my state capitol building"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i don't know what state you are in.
> 
> it would look a little silly in front of the state house of alaska
> 
> virgina? not so much.
Click to expand...


Ok     the question put to persons of DIXIE
STATES   ------I kinda assumed you are
a Dixie person-----and put the question to you.       My state was-----they say mostly not Dixie but part was ---so


Correll said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are those pictures  CURRENT stuff?     do you know which state ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  That is what the flag represents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> says you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll    what do you think a national poll result would be on>>>>   Do you see the
> confederate flag as a positive symbol for
> the people of the USA?    or for the people
> of the SOUTH USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> after decades of lib propaganda? i don't know.
> 
> i do know that the america i grew up in, in the north, would not have a problem with it, as demonstrated by the great success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> some southern guy, in 1980 driving into my rust belt city with a confederate flag on his pickup truck, would not be commented on.
> 
> today? i don't know if he would make it out alive.
> 
> 
> so, who is the haters? who is intolerant?
Click to expand...


a flag on a pick-up is NOT the same as a flag in front of the  CAPITOL BUILDING.  I grew up in the NORTH-----in a town so
NAZI  back then -----that a confederate flag
would probably be applauded ----ON A PICK UP TRUCK ----but it would not be allowed
in front of the Municipal building.    Most of the state was yankee-----and the Nazis were
all republicans----democrat was considered
subversive.---------Mc Carthy was a hero  
   (not in my house-----my parent were hardcore  unionist democrats and Eugene debs was a hero and McCarthy was a nut)


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are those pictures  CURRENT stuff?     do you know which state ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  That is what the flag represents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you ----I wondered in what state and when all that  KKK stuff was going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All over. Everywhere.
> I remember as a child clan gatherings all the time on tv at courthouses that always had the confederate flag.
> 
> Here's an interesting link.
> Ku Klux Klan U.S. organization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you are over 100 that could be true.
> 
> today the klan has at most 8,000 members.
> 
> in a nation of over 300 million.
Click to expand...


I'm 46, there were clan gatherings all of the time on the news in the 70's and 80's. Where did you grow up?


----------



## Correll

irosie91 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing in those posts contradicts my statements.
> 
> if you have a point to make, use words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you honestly believe the Dukes of Hazard defense for the flag being flown at the statehouse is adequate given it's other uses?
> You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my question for  CORRELL        please answer      "yes"  or "no"   or  "MYOB"  ---
> if put to a vote-----how would you vote---
> on    "confederate flag flown in front of
> my state capitol building"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i don't know what state you are in.
> 
> it would look a little silly in front of the state house of alaska
> 
> virgina? not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok     the question put to persons of DIXIE
> STATES   ------I kinda assumed you are
> a Dixie person-----and put the question to you.       My state was-----they say mostly not Dixie but part was ---so
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> are those pictures  CURRENT stuff?     do you know which state ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  That is what the flag represents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> says you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll    what do you think a national poll result would be on>>>>   Do you see the
> confederate flag as a positive symbol for
> the people of the USA?    or for the people
> of the SOUTH USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> after decades of lib propaganda? i don't know.
> 
> i do know that the america i grew up in, in the north, would not have a problem with it, as demonstrated by the great success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> some southern guy, in 1980 driving into my rust belt city with a confederate flag on his pickup truck, would not be commented on.
> 
> today? i don't know if he would make it out alive.
> 
> 
> so, who is the haters? who is intolerant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a flag on a pick-up is NOT the same as a flag in front of the  CAPITOL BUILDING.  I grew up in the NORTH-----in a town so
> NAZI  back then -----that a confederate flag
> would probably be applauded ----ON A PICK UP TRUCK ----but it would not be allowed
> in front of the Municipal building.    Most of the state was yankee-----and the Nazis were
> all republicans----democrat was considered
> subversive.---------Mc Carthy was a hero
> (not in my house-----my parent were hardcore  unionist democrats and Eugene debs was a hero and McCarthy was a nut)
Click to expand...



as my state is not southern i think the confederate flag would look dumb over out state house.

but i would be fine with southern states celebrating their pride in the regional culture as such.

you do not deny that the southern pick up driver might be killed today.

so, who is the intolerant haters?


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> are those pictures  CURRENT stuff?     do you know which state ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  That is what the flag represents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you ----I wondered in what state and when all that  KKK stuff was going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All over. Everywhere.
> I remember as a child clan gatherings all the time on tv at courthouses that always had the confederate flag.
> 
> Here's an interesting link.
> Ku Klux Klan U.S. organization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you are over 100 that could be true.
> 
> today the klan has at most 8,000 members.
> 
> in a nation of over 300 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 46, there were clan gatherings all of the time on the news in the 70's and 80's. Where did you grow up?
Click to expand...


in the news?

they were in the news because they were so rare.

yeah, i remember some too, in the same time frame. they were generally doing well if they got to double digits of attendance.


----------



## irosie91

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> are those pictures  CURRENT stuff?     do you know which state ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  That is what the flag represents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with you ----I wondered in what state and when all that  KKK stuff was going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All over. Everywhere.
> I remember as a child clan gatherings all the time on tv at courthouses that always had the confederate flag.
> 
> Here's an interesting link.
> Ku Klux Klan U.S. organization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you are over 100 that could be true.
> 
> today the klan has at most 8,000 members.
> 
> in a nation of over 300 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 46, there were clan gatherings all of the time on the news in the 70's and 80's. Where did you grow up?
Click to expand...


8,000 card carrying nuts?       that is lots considering
what it does to one's  REP


----------



## Correll

irosie91 said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  That is what the flag represents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you ----I wondered in what state and when all that  KKK stuff was going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All over. Everywhere.
> I remember as a child clan gatherings all the time on tv at courthouses that always had the confederate flag.
> 
> Here's an interesting link.
> Ku Klux Klan U.S. organization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you are over 100 that could be true.
> 
> today the klan has at most 8,000 members.
> 
> in a nation of over 300 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 46, there were clan gatherings all of the time on the news in the 70's and 80's. Where did you grow up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8,000 card carrying nuts?       that is lots considering
> what it does to one's  REP
Click to expand...



in a nation of over 300 million? no, it is really not.


----------



## irosie91

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  That is what the flag represents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you ----I wondered in what state and when all that  KKK stuff was going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All over. Everywhere.
> I remember as a child clan gatherings all the time on tv at courthouses that always had the confederate flag.
> 
> Here's an interesting link.
> Ku Klux Klan U.S. organization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you are over 100 that could be true.
> 
> today the klan has at most 8,000 members.
> 
> in a nation of over 300 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 46, there were clan gatherings all of the time on the news in the 70's and 80's. Where did you grow up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in the news?
> 
> they were in the news because they were so rare.
> 
> yeah, i remember some too, in the same time frame. they were generally doing well if they got to double digits of attendance.
Click to expand...


any time after  1960s---DOUBLE DIGITS willing to
risk being recognized in a pointy hat amazes me. ---
it is LOTS


----------



## Correll

irosie91 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you ----I wondered in what state and when all that  KKK stuff was going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All over. Everywhere.
> I remember as a child clan gatherings all the time on tv at courthouses that always had the confederate flag.
> 
> Here's an interesting link.
> Ku Klux Klan U.S. organization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you are over 100 that could be true.
> 
> today the klan has at most 8,000 members.
> 
> in a nation of over 300 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 46, there were clan gatherings all of the time on the news in the 70's and 80's. Where did you grow up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in the news?
> 
> they were in the news because they were so rare.
> 
> yeah, i remember some too, in the same time frame. they were generally doing well if they got to double digits of attendance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> any time after  1960s---DOUBLE DIGITS willing to
> risk being recognized in a pointy hat amazes me. ---
> it is LOTS
Click to expand...



in a nation of over 300 million? no it's not.


----------



## irosie91

Correll said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you ----I wondered in what state and when all that  KKK stuff was going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All over. Everywhere.
> I remember as a child clan gatherings all the time on tv at courthouses that always had the confederate flag.
> 
> Here's an interesting link.
> Ku Klux Klan U.S. organization
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you are over 100 that could be true.
> 
> today the klan has at most 8,000 members.
> 
> in a nation of over 300 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 46, there were clan gatherings all of the time on the news in the 70's and 80's. Where did you grow up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8,000 card carrying nuts?       that is lots considering
> what it does to one's  REP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in a nation of over 300 million? no, it is really not.
Click to expand...


In a nation-----in which the Organization is virtually
criminalized and after the  Mc Carthy era trauma---LOTS


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

jillian said:


> he wasn't a kid. he was a 21 year old man.
> 
> and it isn't drugs. it's the racial hatred that is engrained in some people from birth.


Stewart ripped those who suggest this is one person who lost his mind rather than the product of that “gaping racial wound.”
Link: Jon Stewart Says He Can t Tell Jokes After Charleston Church Shooting
*"In South Carolina, the roads that black people drive on are named for Confederate generals who fought to keep black people from being able to drive freely on that road," he said. "The Confederate flag flies over South Carolina, and the roads are named for Confederate generals. And the white guy’s the one who feels like his country’s being taken away from him.” *


----------



## bodecea

Correll said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are those pictures  CURRENT stuff?     do you know which state ?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  That is what the flag represents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> says you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll    what do you think a national poll result would be on>>>>   Do you see the
> confederate flag as a positive symbol for
> the people of the USA?    or for the people
> of the SOUTH USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> after decades of lib propaganda? i don't know.
> 
> i do know that the america i grew up in, in the north, would not have a problem with it, as demonstrated by the great success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> some southern guy, in 1980 driving into my rust belt city with a confederate flag on his pickup truck, would not be commented on.
> 
> today? i don't know if he would make it out alive.
> 
> 
> so, who is the haters? who is intolerant?
Click to expand...

Wait...the Dukes of Hazzard were taken seriously in your home?   In mine, that whole Southern thing was a laughingstock...the car was as serious as Boss Hogg.


----------



## Correll

irosie91 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> All over. Everywhere.
> I remember as a child clan gatherings all the time on tv at courthouses that always had the confederate flag.
> 
> Here's an interesting link.
> Ku Klux Klan U.S. organization
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you are over 100 that could be true.
> 
> today the klan has at most 8,000 members.
> 
> in a nation of over 300 million.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm 46, there were clan gatherings all of the time on the news in the 70's and 80's. Where did you grow up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8,000 card carrying nuts?       that is lots considering
> what it does to one's  REP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in a nation of over 300 million? no, it is really not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a nation-----in which the Organization is virtually
> criminalized and after the  Mc Carthy era trauma---LOTS
Click to expand...



there are 1.4 million gang members in the US.

those organizations are virually criminalized, because they are criminal organizations. 

and the have 1.4 million members.

8k is nothing.


----------



## dblack

His parents were almost certainly racists too. They raised him to do this and _gave_ him the fucking gun. His friends heard him say he was going to it. They all need to be held accountable for their part in this.


----------



## irosie91

Correll said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you are over 100 that could be true.
> 
> today the klan has at most 8,000 members.
> 
> in a nation of over 300 million.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 46, there were clan gatherings all of the time on the news in the 70's and 80's. Where did you grow up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8,000 card carrying nuts?       that is lots considering
> what it does to one's  REP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in a nation of over 300 million? no, it is really not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a nation-----in which the Organization is virtually
> criminalized and after the  Mc Carthy era trauma---LOTS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there are 1.4 million gang members in the US.
> 
> those organizations are virually criminalized, because they are criminal organizations.
> 
> and the have 1.4 million members.
> 
> 8k is nothing.
Click to expand...


gangs is kids------KLAN is adults


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> are those pictures  CURRENT stuff?     do you know which state ?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  That is what the flag represents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> says you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll    what do you think a national poll result would be on>>>>   Do you see the
> confederate flag as a positive symbol for
> the people of the USA?    or for the people
> of the SOUTH USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> after decades of lib propaganda? i don't know.
> 
> i do know that the america i grew up in, in the north, would not have a problem with it, as demonstrated by the great success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> some southern guy, in 1980 driving into my rust belt city with a confederate flag on his pickup truck, would not be commented on.
> 
> today? i don't know if he would make it out alive.
> 
> 
> so, who is the haters? who is intolerant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...the Dukes of Hazzard were taken seriously in your home?   In mine, that whole Southern thing was a laughingstock...the car was as serious as Boss Hogg.
Click to expand...


seriously?

of course not. it was harmless fluff.

boss hog was indeed a joke.

the confederate flag? just a harmless prop showing that the duke boys were "good ole boys".


the car? a 1969 dodge charger? that was fine.

daisy duke? i took her very seriously. 

of course, i was very young. 

my point, as i have clearly stated over  and over again, the fact that the nation wide american community accepted the portrayal of the flag as harmless, disproves the current lib claim that it is, and has always been a symbol of treason and slavery and racism and hatred.

in the 1980s it was harmless.

what has changed since the 1980s?


----------



## Correll

irosie91 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 46, there were clan gatherings all of the time on the news in the 70's and 80's. Where did you grow up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8,000 card carrying nuts?       that is lots considering
> what it does to one's  REP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in a nation of over 300 million? no, it is really not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a nation-----in which the Organization is virtually
> criminalized and after the  Mc Carthy era trauma---LOTS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> there are 1.4 million gang members in the US.
> 
> those organizations are virually criminalized, because they are criminal organizations.
> 
> and the have 1.4 million members.
> 
> 8k is nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> gangs is kids------KLAN is adults
Click to expand...



stop hiding from the truth. the klan is a tiny joke that does NOT get to outweigh the entire south in defining the flag.


----------



## Correll

dblack said:


> His parents were almost certainly racists too. They raised him to do this and _gave_ him the fucking gun. His friends heard him say he was going to it. They all need to be held accountable for their part in this.



witch hunt?


----------



## paddymurphy

paulitician said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no doubt Obama and Democrats are in part responsible for this kind of incident. They've created this ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate. They've incited a Race War. They see big profit in dividing the People. I'm sure there will be more sad incidents like this. And the Democrats are ok with that. They'll use them to really go after 'Evil Whitey' and his guns.
> 
> But that being said, the Republicans really do need to disown their camo-wearing gun-hoarding, sister-fucking redneck morons. They're hurting their Party at this point. They're an embarrassment. I mean the redneck dumbfuck gave his inbred psycho kid a .45 for a birthday present. Such a typical camo-wearng, sister-fucking redneck Republican thing to do. It's time for the Republican Party to distance itself from the redneck loons. They're really hurting the Pro-2nd Amendment cause.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reveals your schizophrenia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not affiliated with either Party. I'm no 'Party before Country' stooge. I'm placing blame where it should be placed. I call it like i see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you see it through a racist lense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? Or are you just following the Obama/Democrat lead and engaging in more Race-Baiting incitement?
Click to expand...

By referring to any legitimate complaint about racism as called race baiting. By blaming a black president for the racist murders of nine innocents.


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Haley can simply make the decision herself to not put up the state flag.
> 
> 
> 
> But she could take a stand against it. Only, to save her political life, she never will...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she had guts she would personally take it down out of respect for the victims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys are being ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is ridiculous is Nikki Haley (who made a great speech by the way) decrying racism while her state is one of the last remaining bastions of the Confederate Flag. South Carolina is also one of fivew states that does not have hate crime legislation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is only ridiculous if you reject all other views of the confederate flag not only as wrong, but as not existing at all.
> 
> which is disproven by the dukes of hazzard great nationwide popularity in the 80s.
Click to expand...


The nation (the world?) sees the confederate flag as a symbol of racism. But you claim because there were no protests about it being painted on a redneck car in a redneck sitcom, that it was accepted in the late 70s??   lmao

That is some kinda stretching for facts.


BTW, did you know that the swastika has also been called a gammadion cross?  And that it is a sacred symbol in Hinduism and Jainism?    

Does that change the swastika from a symbol of hate and racism?   No.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in 1920 the swastika was still largely a religious symbol.
> 
> The confederate flag is a symbol of racism and hate.   Whether it started out that way or was portrayed that way in a 70s sitcom is irrelevant.
> 
> People all over the nation today see it as a symbol of hate and racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing in those posts contradicts my statements.
> 
> if you have a point to make, use words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you honestly believe the Dukes of Hazard defense for the flag being flown at the statehouse is adequate given it's other uses?
> You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are ridiculous. the south is bigger than the klan. the south gets to define the flag, not the klan.
Click to expand...


Yours thankfully, is a minority opinion.


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> But she could take a stand against it. Only, to save her political life, she never will...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she had guts she would personally take it down out of respect for the victims
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys are being ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is ridiculous is Nikki Haley (who made a great speech by the way) decrying racism while her state is one of the last remaining bastions of the Confederate Flag. South Carolina is also one of fivew states that does not have hate crime legislation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is only ridiculous if you reject all other views of the confederate flag not only as wrong, but as not existing at all.
> 
> which is disproven by the dukes of hazzard great nationwide popularity in the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nation (the world?) sees the confederate flag as a symbol of racism. But you claim because there were no protests about it being painted on a redneck car in a redneck sitcom, that it was accepted in the late 70s??   lmao
> 
> That is some kinda stretching for facts.
> 
> 
> BTW, did you know that the swastika has also been called a gammadion cross?  And that it is a sacred symbol in Hinduism and Jainism?
> 
> Does that change the swastika from a symbol of hate and racism?   No.
Click to expand...



the nation did not see the flag as a symbol of racism in the late 70s/ early to mid 80s, as demonstrated by the success of the dukes of hazzard.

that disproves you claim that the flag has always been seen as a symbol of racism.

so, why not?

and what has changed since then?


----------



## paulitician

paddymurphy said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no doubt Obama and Democrats are in part responsible for this kind of incident. They've created this ugly Race-Baiting incitement climate. They've incited a Race War. They see big profit in dividing the People. I'm sure there will be more sad incidents like this. And the Democrats are ok with that. They'll use them to really go after 'Evil Whitey' and his guns.
> 
> But that being said, the Republicans really do need to disown their camo-wearing gun-hoarding, sister-fucking redneck morons. They're hurting their Party at this point. They're an embarrassment. I mean the redneck dumbfuck gave his inbred psycho kid a .45 for a birthday present. Such a typical camo-wearng, sister-fucking redneck Republican thing to do. It's time for the Republican Party to distance itself from the redneck loons. They're really hurting the Pro-2nd Amendment cause.
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reveals your schizophrenia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not affiliated with either Party. I'm no 'Party before Country' stooge. I'm placing blame where it should be placed. I call it like i see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you see it through a racist lense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? Or are you just following the Obama/Democrat lead and engaging in more Race-Baiting incitement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By referring to any legitimate complaint about racism as called race baiting. By blaming a black president for the racist murders of nine innocents.
Click to expand...


Having a different viewpoint than yours, doesn't make one a Racist. You've fallen prey to years & years of Democrat Race-Baiting division. That's sad.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the 1920s was before wwii.
> 
> the 1980s were after the civil war and the era of desegregation.
> 
> the confederate flag was accepted for generations, upto and past the 1980s as a harmless symbol of southern regional pride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing in those posts contradicts my statements.
> 
> if you have a point to make, use words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you honestly believe the Dukes of Hazard defense for the flag being flown at the statehouse is adequate given it's other uses?
> You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are ridiculous. the south is bigger than the klan. the south gets to define the flag, not the klan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yours thankfully, is a minority opinion.
Click to expand...


why? what would happen if modern 2015 america had the same view of the flag as 1979 america?


----------



## irosie91

how many card carrying members of the American Nazi party?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The Confederate Flag is the Flag of Treason of Losers and of slave mongers...it ought to be burnt in public or used to line urinals...


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  That is what the flag represents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> says you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll    what do you think a national poll result would be on>>>>   Do you see the
> confederate flag as a positive symbol for
> the people of the USA?    or for the people
> of the SOUTH USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> after decades of lib propaganda? i don't know.
> 
> i do know that the america i grew up in, in the north, would not have a problem with it, as demonstrated by the great success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> some southern guy, in 1980 driving into my rust belt city with a confederate flag on his pickup truck, would not be commented on.
> 
> today? i don't know if he would make it out alive.
> 
> 
> so, who is the haters? who is intolerant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...the Dukes of Hazzard were taken seriously in your home?   In mine, that whole Southern thing was a laughingstock...the car was as serious as Boss Hogg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously?
> 
> of course not. it was harmless fluff.
> 
> boss hog was indeed a joke.
> 
> the confederate flag? just a harmless prop showing that the duke boys were "good ole boys".
> 
> 
> the car? a 1969 dodge charger? that was fine.
> 
> daisy duke? i took her very seriously.
> 
> of course, i was very young.
> 
> my point, as i have clearly stated over  and over again, the fact that the nation wide american community accepted the portrayal of the flag as harmless, disproves the current lib claim that it is, and has always been a symbol of treason and slavery and racism and hatred.
> 
> in the 1980s it was harmless.
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
Click to expand...


The rise of people like David Duke.

The story of the Klu Klux Klan in pictures racism civil rights and murder - Flashbak

The sharp rise in hate groups in the last 25 years.

Hate and Extremism Southern Poverty Law Center

Where have you been watching reruns of the Duke boys?


----------



## paddymurphy

paulitician said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your post reveals your schizophrenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not affiliated with either Party. I'm no 'Party before Country' stooge. I'm placing blame where it should be placed. I call it like i see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you see it through a racist lense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? Or are you just following the Obama/Democrat lead and engaging in more Race-Baiting incitement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By referring to any legitimate complaint about racism as called race baiting. By blaming a black president for the racist murders of nine innocents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Having a different viewpoint than yours, doesn't make one a Racist. You've fallen prey to years & years of Democrat Race-Baiting division. That's sad.
Click to expand...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Here is the scum bag responsible for making racism mainstream again....yes he went to Philadelphia Mississippi to start his campaign...16 years earlier 3 civil Rights workers were vile murdered by recalcitrant racist bigots and bastards ...Ronnie Reagan was celebrating that connection to racial murder on 16 years previous as part of the Southern Strategy


----------



## WinterBorn

Correll said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she had guts she would personally take it down out of respect for the victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are being ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is ridiculous is Nikki Haley (who made a great speech by the way) decrying racism while her state is one of the last remaining bastions of the Confederate Flag. South Carolina is also one of fivew states that does not have hate crime legislation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is only ridiculous if you reject all other views of the confederate flag not only as wrong, but as not existing at all.
> 
> which is disproven by the dukes of hazzard great nationwide popularity in the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nation (the world?) sees the confederate flag as a symbol of racism. But you claim because there were no protests about it being painted on a redneck car in a redneck sitcom, that it was accepted in the late 70s??   lmao
> 
> That is some kinda stretching for facts.
> 
> 
> BTW, did you know that the swastika has also been called a gammadion cross?  And that it is a sacred symbol in Hinduism and Jainism?
> 
> Does that change the swastika from a symbol of hate and racism?   No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the nation did not see the flag as a symbol of racism in the late 70s/ early to mid 80s, as demonstrated by the success of the dukes of hazzard.
> 
> that disproves you claim that the flag has always been seen as a symbol of racism.
> 
> so, why not?
> 
> and what has changed since then?
Click to expand...


No, it proves that the people who watched the tv show didn't raise a fuss about the confederate flag being painted on a redneck car.  That is all it actually proves.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

WinterBorn said:


> No, it proves that the people who watched the tv show didn't raise a fuss about the confederate flag being painted on a redneck car.  That is all it actually proves.


The flag was in the proper context of being flown by two yahoos....


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

TyroneSlothrop said:


> The Confederate Flag is the Flag of Treason of Losers and of slave mongers...it ought to be burnt in public or used to line urinals...



You're free to do either with it. You realize this right?

I don't give two shits about the confederate flag, but I do find it hilarious that you are bashing it as a symbol of hatred and oppression, as you to hate on and try to oppress those who fly it.

LOL


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing in those posts contradicts my statements.
> 
> if you have a point to make, use words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you honestly believe the Dukes of Hazard defense for the flag being flown at the statehouse is adequate given it's other uses?
> You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are ridiculous. the south is bigger than the klan. the south gets to define the flag, not the klan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yours thankfully, is a minority opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why? what would happen if modern 2015 america had the same view of the flag as 1979 america?
Click to expand...


They don't. That's the point.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Confederate Flag is the Flag of Treason of Losers and of slave mongers...it ought to be burnt in public or used to line urinals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're free to do either with it. You realize this right?
> 
> I don't give two shits about the confederate flag, but I do find it hilarious that you are bashing it as a symbol of hatred and oppression, as you to hate on and try to oppress those who fly it.
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

LOl  I have one that I use as bird cage liner ...sucks to be Southern losers eh


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Ronald "Racist in Chief" Reagan went to Philadelphia Mississippi to start his campaign in 1980...16 years earlier 3 civil Rights workers were vile murdered by recalcitrant racist bigots and bastards in that city ...Ronnie Reagan was celebrating that connection to racial murder 16 years previous as part of the Southern Strategy a Big dog whistle ... *He made Racism mainstream again ...*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*..........the Southern military tradition, whatever it has evolved into in more recent history, has its roots in the institution of and particularly the preservation of slavery. Whether it is slave patrols, militias focused on putting down slave revolts or musters intended to overawe subject populations - while no institution has a single origin, this basic fact about the history of the American South is unquestionably true. It is particularly so about South Carolina.*

*The Dark History of Race and Terror*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Those victims families show all you liberals what true Christianity is.
I'm not a believer but God bless all of them


----------



## Statistikhengst

Yes, this thread is easily going to make it to 2,000 posts, what with kkkorrell's undying love of the confederate flag and all.


----------



## Statistikhengst

"Staytes Raaaaaaaaaaaaahhts!"

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dblack

Correll said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> His parents were almost certainly racists too. They raised him to do this and _gave_ him the fucking gun. His friends heard him say he was going to it. They all need to be held accountable for their part in this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> witch hunt?
Click to expand...


No. I'm not suggesting anyone should be considered guilty until proven innocent. But we need to start holding parents accountable when they release these dangerous animals into society.

If someone trained a  vicious attack dog, let it loose in the neighborhood, and it killed innocent people, you can bet they'd be up on charges. If the parents did have any role, if they knew of his violent threats, if they goaded him on with their own hateful racism, if they gave him the gun knowing of his violent fantasies, they should be facing charges alongside him.


----------



## JQPublic1

Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> There are some serious cultural problems in the white community.
> 
> 
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in no way does discussing the fact that blacks,13% of the population commit 50% of all murders, make all blacks guilty by racial association.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But bringing up such a statistic on this thread is tasteless at best and vicious at worst. In what way does that have anything even remotely to do with 9 of our fellow black citizens who were brutally and senselessly murdered at the hands of a racist white person?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Well, taken in the context in which I used it, that stat it is not vicious or tasteless. Read the paragraph that I wrote and tell me if you don't agree that it adds some value to the op. It is certainly on topic

In saying that, *I bear no responsibility for any response to my posts that might be insensitive to some.*


----------



## guno

The K hristian K racker K oalition


----------



## Statistikhengst

JQPublic1 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect leaders in their community to come forward and address this.  The white community needs to think long and hard about this.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  It wasn't the white community that committed this crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, technically, the white community produced the guy who did commit the crime. That is the same as saying blacks make up 13% of the population but commit 50% of all murders. That makes ALL blacks  guilty by racial association. I won't stoop to that kind of state sanctioned racism ..I just threw it out there to keep things in context!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in no way does discussing the fact that blacks,13% of the population commit 50% of all murders, make all blacks guilty by racial association.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But bringing up such a statistic on this thread is tasteless at best and vicious at worst. In what way does that have anything even remotely to do with 9 of our fellow black citizens who were brutally and senselessly murdered at the hands of a racist white person?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, taken in the context in which I used it, that stat it is not vicious or tasteless. Read the paragraph that I wrote and tell me if you don't agree that it adds some value to the op. It is certainly on topic
> 
> In saying that, *I bear no responsibility for any response to my posts that might be insensitive to some.*
Click to expand...



I was not responding to your posting...


----------



## emilynghiem

Hutch Starskey said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Einstein said it best. Racism is a white persons disease.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. You will not find an example on the planet that comes even close.
> Whites have crashed like a tsunami over this planet decimating nearly every native population they have encountered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dear Hutch Starskey
> 
> Don't leave out the Asians. The kamikaze genocides committed by one Asian entity against another are so horrible, I don't know if they've been fully documented.  The Pol Pot / Cambodian genocides, the Japanese and Chinese massacres of entire villages and populations we may not ever know the full extent of.
> 
> The Whites such as Hitler and Imperial Expansionism may get more press and prominence in history books.
> But that doesn't mean they are the only ones.
> 
> The Black slave issue gets more press and attention historically, but percentage wise that doesn't mean it is the largest in numbers.  By population alone the Asian slavery is much larger, but that doesn't get as much attention.
> 
> As one math teacher joked in class, the next time someone tries to lay a guilt trip on you about the millions of starving people in China, tell them "Oh yeah? Name one" and shut them up.
> 
> Because you can't name any of the Asians killed or enslaved in historic and ongoing oppression,
> how can any of those numbers be counted or compared.  It can't be.
> 
> Racism is a projection and all people of all classes and cultures have projected some form of
> class division to justify tribal warfare and dominance.
> 
> The Whites are better at documenting the history "linearly" which is part of the EuroLINEAR culture.
> 
> But holistically and collectively, the suffering from oppression and war from all cultures goes off the map.
> 
> If you only focus on Whites, of course, that is what you will see.
> This is just a microcosm of what the whole of humanity goes through
> in a learning curve to overcome injustice and work toward lasting peace and justice in stages.
> 
> The European culture tends to document things in HISTORICAL linear order
> but really the process is holistic and crosses over and connects all cultures we may or may not hear about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop and think for a moment. Just consider what the British, Spanish and portuguese are responsible for alone. On what continents?
Click to expand...


Dear Hutch Starskey
Also look at the larger context: Look at the historic contributions and lifesaving impact on humanity that
some of these same cultures have offered historically.

For everything good there is something equally bad;
For everything bad there is something equally good.

In the bigger picture, humanity comes out even. For example:
America has its strong points, but those very strengths can be our downfall and our weakness.
Christian faith has saved lives and changed the world, but the religious abuses associated with it, the cults and crusades, have been purely Antichrist the exact opposite, to show that humanity has both sides.  Anything good can be abused for evil, anything bad can be repurposed and used for good.  There is a flipside to each thing, and we learn how to forgive and correct the worst, while making the most of the good we can find in these things.

For each person, your greatest flaw or weakness can be your saving grace,
even as your greatest strength can be the Achilles' heel that kills you.

There is a justice in the larger sense, but you have to put everything in full perspective to see it.

For every wrong and debt, there is a blessing for forgiving overcoming and correcting the damages.
So the bigger the debts, the bigger the rewards when justice and peace are restored.

where we seek restoration, then both the good and the  bad will take care of themselves.
It does work out, but over many generations where both the good and bad karma or debts/blessings
are passed forward, and motivate corrections to improve on the past and build a better future.

All humanity is in this together. We fight separate battles, but they follow the same general process.
We all benefit from learning, growing and sharing from the lessons we learn for the sake of our future.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Well, after more than 1,400 postings, we see the following pattern:

Lefties have a heart and some empathy. They also know a racist when they see one.

Righties have no heart, no soul, nix empathy. Fuggedaboudit. And to them, it's only a racist if it's Sharpton, Obummer and Co. And, and if that negero pastor had just had a gun, then he wouldn't have died, so it's all his fault and fuck all of you! Oh, and the Dukes of Hazzard was a cool show and since the confedrayte flaayg flew there, it's not raycizt!

Yin is divorcing Yang, I hear...


----------



## emilynghiem

Dear Noomi 
RE: Don't you think that perhaps you can actually prevent this from happening if you fucking banned guns?

Yes and no. Of course we need to keep guns out of the hands of mentally and criminally ill people such as Adam Lanza in Newtown and now Dylann Roof in this case.

However, banning guns from criminally ill people doesn't cure the criminal illness.
That's missing the very root disease and arguing over how to manage the symptoms.

If you think restraining orders are enough to keep abusers from hurting their victims,
how many people have died at the hands of someone who was "barred by law"?
The law didn't matter, they are dead all the same. It doesn't cure the CAUSE of the abusive
sick personality that rebels against authority, rules and laws to try to express control.

We have to do more than just manipulate the symptoms.
We shouldn't neglect gun safety and responsibility for enforcing legal use;
that is a critical factor in backing law enforcement in general for public safety.

But in addition to that, we need to seriously invest in stopping mental
and criminal cases from going unchecked until someone gets injured or dies.

It's not like these are random; most have trouble signs in advance and can be addressed
and prevented at that level, regardless if guns are involved. Like any other types of deady diseases, these cases can be identified and treated earlier for better chances of success.



Noomi said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WCSC Police searching for suspect following downtown Charleston shooting
> 
> Story is breaking. Very little info. Its an AME church. Traditionally black church. Suspect said to.be white male in early 20s who is still loose. News says 8 victims. Havent said if they're deceased or just wounded. Havent revealed their identity. No other details. Horrible story unfolding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of sick racist bastard guns down more than a dozen innocent people praying?
> 
> How many mass shootings is this so far, America? Don't you think that perhaps you can actually prevent this from happening if you fucking banned guns?
Click to expand...


Hi Noomi if you look at the difference in ATTITUDE, the church families who are praying for this young man's soul and answering him with forgiveness in order to overcome the anger and hate and bring  healing.

If you look at his twisted negative way of reacting, and even his uncle's inability to even grasp much less forgive his nephew,
this is where the change happens that saves lives, that makes the difference between abusive/retributive
personalities and those who respond with INCLUSION not rejection.

This cannot be legislated, Noomi

This is a spiritual process of agreeing to accept the higher change that comes with letting go
through forgiveness. The wrongs are still wrong, the crimes are still crimes punished by law.
Forgiveness does not change that or magically make the wrongs go away. .They are still wrong and answered for.

Forgiveness allows the mind and soul to let go of the negativity that this young man was trapped in.

Forgiveness is the key to spiritual freedom and mental stability, clear stable perception
that isn't skewed by warped emotions against one group or another, projected hate or anger outwardly.

He is very sick still. Not responding and not understanding the full extent to what he has done.
If he understood he would be as crushed as his family and the other families.
The difference is if they have the spiritual grace and support to let go and let the collective energy of Life or God
carry the weight, not take that on themselves. these people are truly blessed who are praying to uplift
and heal this young man of his sickness.

They know their souls are intact and are more concerned to save the troubled soul of this man
and his aggrieved family who are totally burdened and are having to cope with all that, not knowing how to deal with it.

If you put the spiritual health first, then the mental and physical issues will follow.
As faithful as the Black church community is, and what they have had to overcome,
if everyone pulls together at the rate they are asking, there will be a lot more healing come out of this
because the leadership is on that side and not on the side of letting hate divide people and ruin any more relations.

The church followers are rising above and setting a higher example to uplift others, so more good will come of this in the future.  I hope the family sees that this man and others like him get help for their sickness, and find they can heal
and never have to live another nightmare like this.

Until we learn about the spiritual cause and cure, and solve it at the root,
then the symptoms with violence and guns will follow the anger and hatred. 
When one level is cured, then the rest will follow as well. Healing will change the entire dynamic
and it will not be an issue of guns anymore, the focus will be on healthy minds and relations without division and abuse.


----------



## emilynghiem

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, after more than 1,400 postings, we see the following pattern:
> 
> Lefties have a heart and some empathy. They also know a racist when they see one.
> 
> Righties have no heart, no soul, nix empathy. Fuggedaboudit. And to them, it's only a racist if it's Sharpton, Obummer and Co. And, and if that negero pastor had just had a gun, then he wouldn't have died, so it's all his fault and fuck all of you! Oh, and the Dukes of Hazzard was a cool show and since the confedrayte flaayg flew there, it's not raycizt!
> 
> Yin is divorcing Yang, I hear...



Dear Statistikhengst
You remind me of how many on the far right see the left as heartless,
not caring for life or freedom, but putting political control over choices first, even if it means killing the unborn, euthanizing the elderly, and denying knowledge and access to spiritual healing that could save lives because of political rejection of Christianity.  More interested in pushing drugs than healing the addictions.
More interested in political power and controlling the poor through govt programs
than freeing people from dependence by teaching them to own and govern their own affairs.

Both see the other as selfish and power mongering.
it depends which audience you are focused on addressing, and which you think the other group is neglecting.
Just know that from their perspective, they think the same looking at the other side from where they are coming
from trying to solve problems while they think the opposition "doesn't care" and just defends their political control.


----------



## emilynghiem

dblack said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> His parents were almost certainly racists too. They raised him to do this and _gave_ him the fucking gun. His friends heard him say he was going to it. They all need to be held accountable for their part in this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> witch hunt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I'm not suggesting anyone should be considered guilty until proven innocent. But we need to start holding parents accountable when they release these dangerous animals into society.
> 
> If someone trained a  vicious attack dog, let it loose in the neighborhood, and it killed innocent people, you can bet they'd be up on charges. If the parents did have any role, if they knew of his violent threats, if they goaded him on with their own hateful racism, if they gave him the gun knowing of his violent fantasies, they should be facing charges alongside him.
Click to expand...


To put it in legal terms, if we set up means of diagnosing the level of dangers of criminal illness,
where it can be MEDICALLY confirmed to what degree such people are a danger to themselves or others,
then we can hold people accountable legally.

This is NOT to start labeling people or further stigmatizing sickness,
but to demystify it, recognize the causes and cures of these conditions,
so NOBODY runs or hides from getting help.

If we judged people for having diabetes or cancer how could they get help with early diagnosis and treatment?

So if people KNOW someone is criminally ill and dangerous
YES
I agree we have the legal responsibility to report and detain such people.
The key is medically proving a system of diagnostics where it 
IS NOT depriving people of rights or freedoms without due process.

There must be a way to determine the level of sickness
just like stages of cancer and identify who needs to go in for constant supervision if 
the disease is that far progressed. Get the politics out of it, stick to medical science and legal ethics,
and this can be resolved. Stop the stigma, get the resesarch and Development done so people can get help.


----------



## emilynghiem

rightwinger said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW rightwinger
> would you consider the Fort Hood Shooting (leaving 13 people dead)
> an act of "terrorism" or "mass murder" or "workplace violence" as the govt classed it for political convenience.
> 
> If you are so adamant that this act constitutes Terrorism
> what about Fort Hood, is that Terrorism or an individual committing mass murder?
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do numbers have to do with it? Fort Hood shooting was not considered an act of terrorism so how can this be?
> 
> 
> 
> What would make the marathon bombings terrorism but not this massacre of innocent blacks?
> 
> Is it only terrorism when Muslims do it but not when racist whites do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslim terrorist killed the Boston Marathon victims and the WTC victims because they were AMERICAN'S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Root killed the members of the church because they were black
> 
> How is that not terrorism?
> 
> The entire Jim Crow/KKK of the south was terrorism. How is this not the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and no rightwinger
> Even Muslims were killed in the buildings in 9/11 (not just the Radical Muslim Jihadist terrorists who died)
> The Terrorists didn't just target White Americans or US Soldiers but anyone and everyone in those buildings
> they were attacking to make a global statement even killing Muslim Americans as part of the collateral damage.
> 
> here, the shooter was targeting Blacks specifically
> and YES I get your point that he targeted a historic black church
> that would maximize the publicity and statement he wanted to make in the media.
> 
> PART of what he did was like other terrorist attacks, similar to the Aurora shooter whose act of murder also involves the element of terrorism.
> 
> Another difference in how these are viewed is whether these people are acting as part of a COLLECTIVE movement or entity acting as a "national or religious identity" on its own.
> 
> If they are acting alone, they tend to be categorized as mass murderers.
> 
> If the emphasis is on the group and agenda (like Al Qaeda and Taliban) and not on individual members acting alone, this gets labelled COLLETIVELY as "terrorism" and not as individual acts of murder.
> 
> BTW rightwinger
> would you consider the Fort Hood Shooting (leaving 13 people dead)
> an act of "terrorism" or "mass murder" or "workplace violence" as the govt classed it for political convenience.
> 
> If you are so adamant that this act constitutes Terrorism
> what about Fort Hood, is that Terrorism or an individual committing mass murder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK ...lets put the latest red herring to bed and label Ft Hood as a terrorist attack
> 
> Was the attack on the black church an act of terrorism?
Click to expand...


If the people who experienced it describe it that way, yes I respect that.
If people reading or hearing about this feel "terrorized" by it, sure I'll give you that, too.

My general sense is even if it does involve the same process and strategy as terrorist attacks
this does not seem to be the primary focus or intent.
His focus was not to "terrorize" Black people or the public.

He was "shooting to kill" so the DEATHS made a statement about race,
not terrorizing anyone as the end in itself.  So that may be an inseparable factor,
but given his goal, he could approach them all calmly and quietly, kill them all without
any screaming yelling or panic to alarm anybody, either inside or outside the incident,
and still achieve his goal. Which was to kill Black people to make a media statement against race.

He reminds me more of the shooter who killed the abortion doctor in church.
The focus was on killing, and any other terror or resulting reaction was a natural consequence.

thanks rightwinger 
I guess the point is the same way forgiveness and justice are in the heart of the beholder,
so is terrorism.  If this man and his actions terrorize people, sure, that's terrorism to them.
I can share my general response, but can't speak for this man or any others involved, so they'd have to say for themselves how it affected them.


----------



## emilynghiem

Correll said:


> Pointing out that the black community or at least black leaders have a tendency to support black criminals is just the truth.
> 
> As the white community and "white leaders" do not do that, it is not a double standard, but different behavior being judged differently.
> 
> But even discussing the actions of black leaders and/or the black community does not blame all blacks.



Dear Correll

Excuse me but yes, the 'white' and the "wealthy" people will forgive, overlook and enable crimes, abuses and corruption of people they relate to and do not see as a threat.  I have friends who believe the freedom of businesses  and benefits to the economy are more important to preserve, even at the cost of abuses of this freedom.

Does that mean they coddle and enable crooks? yes, the lack of oversight and regulation does mean allowing corruption to go unchecked.  Like the Republicans who won't question war spending or corporate tax breaks, but yell about social welfare.

The same way you might see this with black leaders excusing and coddling black criminals,
the same can be said of people who forgive the wealthy corporate leaders for abusing tax money and govt
to their financial benefit and living off taxpayers by "corporate welfare" while everyone complains about "social welfare"

I've had friends completely overlook abuses by corporate crooks, because they assume the system will take care of it.
So this seems like coddling crooks, because they'd rather err on the side of too much freedom, even at the cost of abuses by criminals, rather than too much govt regulation.  So they look the other way, and appear to enable corporate corruption.


----------



## emilynghiem

rightwinger said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW rightwinger
> would you consider the Fort Hood Shooting (leaving 13 people dead)
> an act of "terrorism" or "mass murder" or "workplace violence" as the govt classed it for political convenience.
> 
> If you are so adamant that this act constitutes Terrorism
> what about Fort Hood, is that Terrorism or an individual committing mass murder?
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do numbers have to do with it? Fort Hood shooting was not considered an act of terrorism so how can this be?
> 
> 
> 
> What would make the marathon bombings terrorism but not this massacre of innocent blacks?
> 
> Is it only terrorism when Muslims do it but not when racist whites do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Muslim terrorist killed the Boston Marathon victims and the WTC victims because they were AMERICAN'S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Root killed the members of the church because they were black
> 
> How is that not terrorism?
> 
> The entire Jim Crow/KKK of the south was terrorism. How is this not the same?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and no rightwinger
> Even Muslims were killed in the buildings in 9/11 (not just the Radical Muslim Jihadist terrorists who died)
> The Terrorists didn't just target White Americans or US Soldiers but anyone and everyone in those buildings
> they were attacking to make a global statement even killing Muslim Americans as part of the collateral damage.
> 
> here, the shooter was targeting Blacks specifically
> and YES I get your point that he targeted a historic black church
> that would maximize the publicity and statement he wanted to make in the media.
> 
> PART of what he did was like other terrorist attacks, similar to the Aurora shooter whose act of murder also involves the element of terrorism.
> 
> Another difference in how these are viewed is whether these people are acting as part of a COLLECTIVE movement or entity acting as a "national or religious identity" on its own.
> 
> If they are acting alone, they tend to be categorized as mass murderers.
> 
> If the emphasis is on the group and agenda (like Al Qaeda and Taliban) and not on individual members acting alone, this gets labelled COLLETIVELY as "terrorism" and not as individual acts of murder.
> 
> BTW rightwinger
> would you consider the Fort Hood Shooting (leaving 13 people dead)
> an act of "terrorism" or "mass murder" or "workplace violence" as the govt classed it for political convenience.
> 
> If you are so adamant that this act constitutes Terrorism
> what about Fort Hood, is that Terrorism or an individual committing mass murder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK ...lets put the latest red herring to bed and label Ft Hood as a terrorist attack
> 
> Was the attack on the black church an act of terrorism?
Click to expand...


Hi rightwinger 
1. supposedly Bill O'Reilly referred to this shooter as a terrorist.
So if you are okay with O'Reilly agreeing with you, you have a backer.

2. OP-ED What the shooting in Charleston has to say to us Crescent City Jewish News
here is a Jewish pastoral type article addressing the hate crimes and attacks on Black churches
as acts of terrorism.

So yes, to answer your question, there is quite a diverse crowd that views this as an act of terrorism.

I focus more on the mental sickness and spiritual healing process of the man and all the
surviving family members and communities that have the challenge of coming together for healing 
through all this aftermath.

So I see a lot more forgiveness, compassion, outreach and acceptance of higher responsibility
going on that to me far outweigh elements of terrorism, political pandering and division as undercurrents.


----------



## emilynghiem

sealybobo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's clearly a HATE CRIME!!!!!  Recent reports from his friends are making that perfectly clear.  He was even railing about Trayvon Martin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as a hate crime. Only criminal behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is not a hate crime
> 
> It goes beyond that.......it is outright terrorism
> 
> Root killed twice as many people as the terrorists at the Boston Marathon bombing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do numbers have to do with it? Fort Hood shooting was not considered an act of terrorism so how can this be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when the punk says y'all are raping our white women and taking over the country that's a hate crime. the guy said he wanted to start a race war. did the guy at Fort Hood say that?
Click to expand...


1. The shooter at Fort Hood yelled "Allah Akbar" or "God is Greatest" as a recognized Jihadist war cry

2. And the reason that was not recognized as a terrorist attack is for govt political and legal convenience.
by labelling it workplace violence they avoid complications of addressing it as a terrorist attack and "combat"

Obama's strategy is to minimize and divert focus away from these attacks, not to inflame and incite more.

What he uses to inflame and incite are the police brutality cases as racist. He doesn't mind stirring that up.
And baiting people with the gun control issues, he doesn't mind pushing those buttons so he can project blame.


----------



## Noomi

emilynghiem said:


> Yes and no. Of course we need to keep guns out of the hands of mentally and criminally ill people such as Adam Lanza in Newtown and now Dylann Roof in this case.



The problem is that you cannot tell whether someone is criminally or mentally ill until they commit a crime such as this.

President Obama is very correct when he said that this kind of mass murder does not happen in other advanced countries. Why doesn't anyone see the obvious staring them in the face?


----------



## Noomi

theHawk said:


> No they're not.  They are calling for gun bans everytime these things happen.



It happens all too often. Make it stop by banning guns but you won't, because a shiny metal toy is fucking important than saving lives.


----------



## Steinlight

Sometimes I take the rantings of shitlibs seriously, then I remember stuff like this. Their narrative is so full of holes anyone who isn't completely brainwashed can see their anti-white agenda.


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like MSNBC or the DNC.org?
> 
> 
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's say a guy gets mad at another driver and shoots him. that's not a hate crime and that murder might get a 20 year sentence. but if the person is a known racist and goes out and kills a black person the circumstances are different. that person should get more years in jail because it's a hate crime.
> 
> in this situation it doesn't matter because hate crime or not this guy is going to get life in prison for the death penalty he will never see freedom again. Hate crimes are most important when determining whether the killer should get 20 years or more. do you understand this? Do you understand why we have hate crime laws? Because not all murders are equal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all murders are equal? That's just stupid on the face of it. What about assault's? Over 70 Whites were attacked during the "knockout game" and none of the Black perpetrators were prosecuted. Clearly these were racially motivated. But, when a White kid in Katy, Texas did the same to a Black man...Holder Justice Department pursued Civil Rights violation and possible hate crime offense. Therefore this makes "hate crime" laws racist and in my opinion %100 unconstitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.
> 
> FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.
> 
> But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.
Click to expand...

not true because if a group of white guys beat up a black guy that could be a hate crime just like if a bunch of black guys beat up a white guy because he's white that's a hate crime - also


----------



## emilynghiem

Noomi said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no. Of course we need to keep guns out of the hands of mentally and criminally ill people such as Adam Lanza in Newtown and now Dylann Roof in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that you cannot tell whether someone is criminally or mentally ill until they commit a crime such as this.
> 
> President Obama is very correct when he said that this kind of mass murder does not happen in other advanced countries. Why doesn't anyone see the obvious staring them in the face?
Click to expand...

YIKES! Noomi
No, that is like saying you cannot tell if someone has terminal cancer until they are dying of it?
No! Medically YES you can determine if someone is so delusional they cannot be left unsupervised, or has such DEMONIC voices such as Andrea Yates or Coral Eugene Watts they are destroying themselves with drugs or harming other people. Even Jeffrey Daumer tortured animals before he started stalking people. Yes you can tell in most cases.

There are always cases of cancer and other disease where there was no warning sign.
So of course there are Ted Bundies out there who show no signs of sickness. That  happens with cancer, too, but that doesn't mean we don't try to improve means of advance screening that are reliable and don't deprive people of rights, but rather help people to save lives from tragic disasters if deadly diseases go untreated and unchecked.

For the most part YES this is not a secret if someone is so sick they pose a danger to themselves and others. We can encourage either treatment, or if necessary, hold people legally responsible if they know someone is a danger and allows that person access to guns or drugs etc to harm themselves or others.

if you don't want that responsibility, then someone should have to sign for legal responsibility, like a guardian, so the person is compelled to get treatment if they are not in control of their own mental health where it becomes an issue of public health and safety.

It's like diagnosing if someone has HIV or AIDS, where it is a crime for that person to go have sex with someone as a form of assault to harm or kill them.  Severe cases of criminal illness can be detected and determined to require detention and treatment.  You don't have to wait until someone dies.

That's the point of pushing the medical research, so there are objective ways of determining
if someone is recovering from a dangerous addiction, or what stage they are in, and whether this is stable or not.

You wouldn't let someone who is recovering from a stroke drive in traffic, as that is endangering life.
There are medical means of monitoring someone's condition.  We can set up agreed procedures
so nobody's rights are violated, but this is established science and medical process in cases of severe illness.

Noomi if you ever read testimonies of people recovering from pedophile addictions,
even the ones who are not fully rehabed but are still relapsing have at least restored their
ability to check and stop themselves when they know they are vulnerable. So even if they
are not fully healed and operating normally, they have enough control to go and get help when
they feel they are having a relapse and don't need to be around other people. This can be managed,
you can tell the difference when people are sick, in denial, and rejecting help because of the addiction.
You can tell the people in transition, who know when to ask for help and can tell when they are in danger
of getting out of control; and the ones who are fully recovered, they know when they are safe. These
stages can be monitored and measured by developing the right means, just like recognizing phases of cancer.


----------



## NoNukes

Correll said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far all what shooters have been progressives? All murderers? Kind of a broad brush there, especially for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every major shooting that has been reported was perpetrated by a progressive.  Gabby Giffords, the three muslim students killed over a parking spot, the movie theatre shooting, all of them perpetrated by violent extremists......who just happened to be progressives.  Hell, members of the Southern Poverty Law Center (a well known progressive group) have murdered more people in the last three years then the Klan has in the last 20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who has the law center killed? It is more a matter of crazy than politics, but there are plenty of right wing killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say the SPLC had killed anyone, I said their MEMBERS had.  Learn to read.  Craig Hicks (look him up) and Floyd Lee Corkins have murdered three people (that we know of ) and only a brave security guard prevented Corkins from murdering many, many people that the SPLC thinks is an extremist group.  They're not, but the SPLC refuses to fix the mistake in their data base that set good old Corkins off on his attempted murder spree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making no sense. If they have not killed anyone, then their members have not. Learn to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that is such a dumb thing to say.
Click to expand...




Correll said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far all what shooters have been progressives? All murderers? Kind of a broad brush there, especially for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every major shooting that has been reported was perpetrated by a progressive.  Gabby Giffords, the three muslim students killed over a parking spot, the movie theatre shooting, all of them perpetrated by violent extremists......who just happened to be progressives.  Hell, members of the Southern Poverty Law Center (a well known progressive group) have murdered more people in the last three years then the Klan has in the last 20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who has the law center killed? It is more a matter of crazy than politics, but there are plenty of right wing killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say the SPLC had killed anyone, I said their MEMBERS had.  Learn to read.  Craig Hicks (look him up) and Floyd Lee Corkins have murdered three people (that we know of ) and only a brave security guard prevented Corkins from murdering many, many people that the SPLC thinks is an extremist group.  They're not, but the SPLC refuses to fix the mistake in their data base that set good old Corkins off on his attempted murder spree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making no sense. If they have not killed anyone, then their members have not. Learn to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that is such a dumb thing to say.
Click to expand...

And why is that pray tell? They are made up of their members.


----------



## theHawk

Noomi said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no. Of course we need to keep guns out of the hands of mentally and criminally ill people such as Adam Lanza in Newtown and now Dylann Roof in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that you cannot tell whether someone is criminally or mentally ill until they commit a crime such as this.
> 
> President Obama is very correct when he said that this kind of mass murder does not happen in other advanced countries. Why doesn't anyone see the obvious staring them in the face?
Click to expand...


Mass murders do happen in other "advanced countries".  Maybe not as often as in the US, but you cannot attribute that to just a few select laws they have.  Europe for example doesn't have millions of disgruntled blacks.  They have much better immigration enforcement than the US. 

The reality is that the US's "gun violence" problem is mainly with inner-city negros and hispanics.  Remove them from our national gun statistics and the US's crime numbers are just as low as any Euro country.

We have a thug problem in the US, not a gun problem.  Most of the thugs are career criminals that keep being put back out on the streets by our liberal "justice" system.  Then there are also the batshit crazy people being put on psych meds instead of being put into supervised mental homes or locked up in mental hospitals.


----------



## JoeB131

gipper said:


> Just another pharmaceutical drugged murdering idiot...but Obama and other foolish pols claim the problem is guns and millions of Americans are blind to the truth.
> 
> The elephant in the room is Big Pharma and yet many can't see the elephant.



This kid didn't kill people with drugs.  He killed them with guns.  

Guns are the problem.


----------



## JoeB131

theHawk said:


> Mass murders do happen in other "advanced countries". Maybe not as often as in the US, but you cannot attribute that to just a few select laws they have. Europe for example doesn't have millions of disgruntled blacks. They have much better immigration enforcement than the US.



Then how is it that all "Mass Murders" are committed by white males?


----------



## Correll

irosie91 said:


> how many card carrying members of the American Nazi party?




you tell me. you seem convinced that it's a big problem. shown some numbers.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> says you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll    what do you think a national poll result would be on>>>>   Do you see the
> confederate flag as a positive symbol for
> the people of the USA?    or for the people
> of the SOUTH USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> after decades of lib propaganda? i don't know.
> 
> i do know that the america i grew up in, in the north, would not have a problem with it, as demonstrated by the great success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> some southern guy, in 1980 driving into my rust belt city with a confederate flag on his pickup truck, would not be commented on.
> 
> today? i don't know if he would make it out alive.
> 
> 
> so, who is the haters? who is intolerant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...the Dukes of Hazzard were taken seriously in your home?   In mine, that whole Southern thing was a laughingstock...the car was as serious as Boss Hogg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously?
> 
> of course not. it was harmless fluff.
> 
> boss hog was indeed a joke.
> 
> the confederate flag? just a harmless prop showing that the duke boys were "good ole boys".
> 
> 
> the car? a 1969 dodge charger? that was fine.
> 
> daisy duke? i took her very seriously.
> 
> of course, i was very young.
> 
> my point, as i have clearly stated over  and over again, the fact that the nation wide american community accepted the portrayal of the flag as harmless, disproves the current lib claim that it is, and has always been a symbol of treason and slavery and racism and hatred.
> 
> in the 1980s it was harmless.
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rise of people like David Duke.
> 
> The story of the Klu Klux Klan in pictures racism civil rights and murder - Flashbak
> 
> The sharp rise in hate groups in the last 25 years.
> 
> Hate and Extremism Southern Poverty Law Center
> 
> Where have you been watching reruns of the Duke boys?
Click to expand...


david duke didn't rise. he was a flash in the pan based on hiding his past. once it came out he was disgraced.

do you know what his support was in that presidential election he ran? look it up, it will make you feel better.


sharp rise in hate groups?

a big increase is a trivial number is nothing to be impressed with.

what has really changed is that libs have grown increasingly intolerant of viewpoints that don't agree with theirs.

thus, you no longer just disagree with them, you have to be a bad person, and be marginalized.

you have become bigots.


----------



## Correll

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are being ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is ridiculous is Nikki Haley (who made a great speech by the way) decrying racism while her state is one of the last remaining bastions of the Confederate Flag. South Carolina is also one of fivew states that does not have hate crime legislation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is only ridiculous if you reject all other views of the confederate flag not only as wrong, but as not existing at all.
> 
> which is disproven by the dukes of hazzard great nationwide popularity in the 80s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nation (the world?) sees the confederate flag as a symbol of racism. But you claim because there were no protests about it being painted on a redneck car in a redneck sitcom, that it was accepted in the late 70s??   lmao
> 
> That is some kinda stretching for facts.
> 
> 
> BTW, did you know that the swastika has also been called a gammadion cross?  And that it is a sacred symbol in Hinduism and Jainism?
> 
> Does that change the swastika from a symbol of hate and racism?   No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the nation did not see the flag as a symbol of racism in the late 70s/ early to mid 80s, as demonstrated by the success of the dukes of hazzard.
> 
> that disproves you claim that the flag has always been seen as a symbol of racism.
> 
> so, why not?
> 
> and what has changed since then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it proves that the people who watched the tv show didn't raise a fuss about the ctonfederate flag being painted on a redneck car.  That is all it actually proves.
Click to expand...



the libs of today, based on their insistence that the flag is a symbol of racism and hatred and treason raise a fuss about it ever time it is mentioned.

in 1979 through 1980 this was not the case.

why not?

and what has changed since then?


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing in those posts contradicts my statements.
> 
> if you have a point to make, use words.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly believe the Dukes of Hazard defense for the flag being flown at the statehouse is adequate given it's other uses?
> You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are ridiculous. the south is bigger than the klan. the south gets to define the flag, not the klan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yours thankfully, is a minority opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why? what would happen if modern 2015 america had the same view of the flag as 1979 america?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't. That's the point.
Click to expand...



you said "thankfully" that mine is a minority opinion.

so, i asked you why, what would happen if modern 2015 america had the same view of the flag as 1979 america?

you seem to be thankful about something, so what it is that you are thankful that we are avoiding?

you know what  i think the difference would be?

i think it would deprive you libs of a tool to bash the south with.

and that that would be the only difference.

you would still bash them based on other excuses, of coures


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Ronald "Racist in Chief" Reagan went to Philadelphia Mississippi to start his campaign in 1980...16 years earlier 3 civil Rights workers were vile murdered by recalcitrant racist bigots and bastards in that city ...Ronnie Reagan was celebrating that connection to racial murder 16 years previous as part of the Southern Strategy a Big dog whistle ... *He made Racism mainstream again ...*




bullshit


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> Yes, this thread is easily going to make it to 2,000 posts, what with kkkorrell's undying love of the confederate flag and all.




and as always a real contribution to the thread.


----------



## gipper

JoeB131 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another pharmaceutical drugged murdering idiot...but Obama and other foolish pols claim the problem is guns and millions of Americans are blind to the truth.
> 
> The elephant in the room is Big Pharma and yet many can't see the elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kid didn't kill people with drugs.  He killed them with guns.
> 
> Guns are the problem.
Click to expand...

No Joe... You are the s problem.


----------



## Correll

dblack said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> His parents were almost certainly racists too. They raised him to do this and _gave_ him the fucking gun. His friends heard him say he was going to it. They all need to be held accountable for their part in this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> witch hunt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I'm not suggesting anyone should be considered guilty until proven innocent. But we need to start holding parents accountable when they release these dangerous animals into society.
> 
> If someone trained a  vicious attack dog, let it loose in the neighborhood, and it killed innocent people, you can bet they'd be up on charges. If the parents did have any role, if they knew of his violent threats, if they goaded him on with their own hateful racism, if they gave him the gun knowing of his violent fantasies, they should be facing charges alongside him.
Click to expand...



dogs aren't adult humans. 

i see a lot of very subjective words in your posts.


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> Well, after more than 1,400 postings, we see the following pattern:
> 
> Lefties have a heart and some empathy. They also know a racist when they see one.
> 
> Righties have no heart, no soul, nix empathy. Fuggedaboudit. And to them, it's only a racist if it's Sharpton, Obummer and Co. And, and if that negero pastor had just had a gun, then he wouldn't have died, so it's all his fault and fuck all of you! Oh, and the Dukes of Hazzard was a cool show and since the confedrayte flaayg flew there, it's not raycizt!
> 
> Yin is divorcing Yang, I hear...



yep, that's a real open mind you have there lib.

those that disagree with you have "no heart, no soul".

so much for diversity.


----------



## Correll

emilynghiem said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pointing out that the black community or at least black leaders have a tendency to support black criminals is just the truth.
> 
> As the white community and "white leaders" do not do that, it is not a double standard, but different behavior being judged differently.
> 
> But even discussing the actions of black leaders and/or the black community does not blame all blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Correll
> 
> Excuse me but yes, the 'white' and the "wealthy" people will forgive, overlook and enable crimes, abuses and corruption of people they relate to and do not see as a threat.  I have friends who believe the freedom of businesses  and benefits to the economy are more important to preserve, even at the cost of abuses of this freedom.
> 
> Does that mean they coddle and enable crooks? yes, the lack of oversight and regulation does mean allowing corruption to go unchecked.  Like the Republicans who won't question war spending or corporate tax breaks, but yell about social welfare.
> 
> The same way you might see this with black leaders excusing and coddling black criminals,
> the same can be said of people who forgive the wealthy corporate leaders for abusing tax money and govt
> to their financial benefit and living off taxpayers by "corporate welfare" while everyone complains about "social welfare"
> 
> I've had friends completely overlook abuses by corporate crooks, because they assume the system will take care of it.
> So this seems like coddling crooks, because they'd rather err on the side of too much freedom, even at the cost of abuses by criminals, rather than too much govt regulation.  So they look the other way, and appear to enable corporate corruption.
Click to expand...



imo, there is so much demonization of the rich, corporations, and ceos, by  the left, that us on the right do have to watch to avoid a boy calls wolf dismissal in the cases of real abuse, this point of your i agree with.

but this kid was white, and no whites on the right are for coddling him. i've seen many say fry him, and i have not noticed anyone saying not to.


----------



## Correll

Noomi said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no. Of course we need to keep guns out of the hands of mentally and criminally ill people such as Adam Lanza in Newtown and now Dylann Roof in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that you cannot tell whether someone is criminally or mentally ill until they commit a crime such as this.
> 
> President Obama is very correct when he said that this kind of mass murder does not happen in other advanced countries. Why doesn't anyone see the obvious staring them in the face?
Click to expand...


actually, there is often plenty of warning signs. 

and mass murders do happen in other advanced countries.


----------



## Correll

NoNukes said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every major shooting that has been reported was perpetrated by a progressive.  Gabby Giffords, the three muslim students killed over a parking spot, the movie theatre shooting, all of them perpetrated by violent extremists......who just happened to be progressives.  Hell, members of the Southern Poverty Law Center (a well known progressive group) have murdered more people in the last three years then the Klan has in the last 20.
> 
> 
> 
> Who has the law center killed? It is more a matter of crazy than politics, but there are plenty of right wing killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say the SPLC had killed anyone, I said their MEMBERS had.  Learn to read.  Craig Hicks (look him up) and Floyd Lee Corkins have murdered three people (that we know of ) and only a brave security guard prevented Corkins from murdering many, many people that the SPLC thinks is an extremist group.  They're not, but the SPLC refuses to fix the mistake in their data base that set good old Corkins off on his attempted murder spree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making no sense. If they have not killed anyone, then their members have not. Learn to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that is such a dumb thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every major shooting that has been reported was perpetrated by a progressive.  Gabby Giffords, the three muslim students killed over a parking spot, the movie theatre shooting, all of them perpetrated by violent extremists......who just happened to be progressives.  Hell, members of the Southern Poverty Law Center (a well known progressive group) have murdered more people in the last three years then the Klan has in the last 20.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who has the law center killed? It is more a matter of crazy than politics, but there are plenty of right wing killers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say the SPLC had killed anyone, I said their MEMBERS had.  Learn to read.  Craig Hicks (look him up) and Floyd Lee Corkins have murdered three people (that we know of ) and only a brave security guard prevented Corkins from murdering many, many people that the SPLC thinks is an extremist group.  They're not, but the SPLC refuses to fix the mistake in their data base that set good old Corkins off on his attempted murder spree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are making no sense. If they have not killed anyone, then their members have not. Learn to write.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that is such a dumb thing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why is that pray tell? They are made up of their members.
Click to expand...



i am a member of a shopping club. 

if i commit a crime, by myself without any direction from, or involvement of the shopping club, it would be ridiculous to say the shopping club committed that crime.

but one could point out, if the shopping club happened to have a lot of members like me, committing crimes, that the members of that shopping club commit a lot of crimes.

if the numbers were bad enough, it would be valid to ask, what's going on with that shopping club, that seems to attract criminals.


----------



## JoeB131

gipper said:


> No Joe... You are the s problem.



I'm reasonably sure I didn't shoot a bunch of people in a Church on Wednesday. 

That would be one of yours, waving his gun and flying his confederate flag like that was something to be proud of.


----------



## dblack

Correll said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> His parents were almost certainly racists too. They raised him to do this and _gave_ him the fucking gun. His friends heard him say he was going to it. They all need to be held accountable for their part in this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> witch hunt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I'm not suggesting anyone should be considered guilty until proven innocent. But we need to start holding parents accountable when they release these dangerous animals into society.
> 
> If someone trained a  vicious attack dog, let it loose in the neighborhood, and it killed innocent people, you can bet they'd be up on charges. If the parents did have any role, if they knew of his violent threats, if they goaded him on with their own hateful racism, if they gave him the gun knowing of his violent fantasies, they should be facing charges alongside him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dogs aren't adult humans.
> 
> i see a lot of very subjective words in your posts.
Click to expand...


Fair enough. I'm not saying they're equivalent. But I do see parents getting off with very little accountability, and maybe they shouldn't be. Especially in the case of genuine legal minors, parents need to be held more accountable for the damage their children inflict on the world.

And communities in general need to take some responsibility for passively supporting the kind of hatred and anger that foments this kind of tragedy.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> actually, there is often plenty of warning signs.
> 
> and mass murders do happen in other advanced countries.



but nowhere near as frequently.  

We've had 14 mass shooting since Obama became President.  

In that time, France has had... one.  The united Kingdom has had... one.  Germany has had... one. Italy - none.  

Seeing a pattern here?


----------



## Correll

dblack said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> His parents were almost certainly racists too. They raised him to do this and _gave_ him the fucking gun. His friends heard him say he was going to it. They all need to be held accountable for their part in this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> witch hunt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I'm not suggesting anyone should be considered guilty until proven innocent. But we need to start holding parents accountable when they release these dangerous animals into society.
> 
> If someone trained a  vicious attack dog, let it loose in the neighborhood, and it killed innocent people, you can bet they'd be up on charges. If the parents did have any role, if they knew of his violent threats, if they goaded him on with their own hateful racism, if they gave him the gun knowing of his violent fantasies, they should be facing charges alongside him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> dogs aren't adult humans.
> 
> i see a lot of very subjective words in your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough. I'm not saying they're equivalent. But I do see parents getting off with very little accountability, and maybe they shouldn't be. Especially in the case of genuine legal minors, parents need to be held more accountable for the damage their children inflict on the world.
> 
> And communities in general need to take some responsibility for passively supporting the kind of hatred and anger that foments this kind of tragedy.
Click to expand...


"passively supporting"?

how does s.c. "passively support" hatred and anger?

btw, does this go for all communities, or just white southern ones?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, there is often plenty of warning signs.
> 
> and mass murders do happen in other advanced countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but nowhere near as frequently.
> 
> We've had 14 mass shooting since Obama became President.
> 
> In that time, France has had... one.  The united Kingdom has had... one.  Germany has had... one. Italy - none.
> 
> Seeing a pattern here?
Click to expand...



interesting. you changed the topic from mass murders to mass shootings.

why is that?


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




wow. that is dishonest.


the one photo is taken hours, days? after the arrest when the criminal is not resisting and is being led around quietly.

the other is of a suspect resisting arrest and fighting.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> wow. that is dishonest.
> 
> 
> the one photo is taken hours, days? after the arrest when the criminal is not resisting and is being led around quietly.
> 
> the other is of a suspect resisting arrest and fighting.



You have zero familiarity with honesty...you a wing nut...



*‘I know where he got his news': Bill Maher links Charleston terrorist to right-wing media*
“We can never know why somebody snaps — but I bet you I know where he got his news.”


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow. that is dishonest.
> 
> 
> the one photo is taken hours, days? after the arrest when the criminal is not resisting and is being led around quietly.
> 
> the other is of a suspect resisting arrest and fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have zero familiarity with honesty...you a wing nut...
> 
> 
> 
> *‘I know where he got his news': Bill Maher links Charleston terrorist to right-wing media*
> “We can never know why somebody snaps — but I bet you I know where he got his news.”
Click to expand...


so i point out that the two photos you post do not make the point you imply they do, and that you were dishonest to imply that they did,

and your  response is to show me a comedian making a guess about what tv news show a killer might have watched?


wtf?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> so i point out that the two photos you post do not make the point you imply they do, and that you were dishonest to imply that they did,
> 
> and your  response is to show me a comedian making a guess about what tv news show a killer might have watched?
> 
> 
> wtf?



They make the point and you lied and said the Black was resisting and fighting he was not... you are a flake ...the kind that argues that it was justifiable homicide to kill the Blacks because "Blacks kill whites"...that is the type of arguments being made by wing nuts....you are a wing nut are you not ?

Law enforcement goes after Blacks with a vengeance after whites not so much...that is a fking fact

Rep. Luis Gonzalez (D-IL) compared a statement attributed to Roof — that he committed the attack because he was angry that black men were “raping” white women — to the Tea Party’s anger against President Barack Obama.

*“There was this fear that somebody took away their country,” Gutierrez said, adding, “Donald Trump and that young man had one thing in common one week: Donald Trump said that Mexicans come to this country not to work, but to rape women, and he repeated it,” Gutierrez argued. “There is a correlation between what you say and what people do.”
 I know where he got his news Bill Maher links Charleston terrorist to right-wing media*


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




You do realize the black thug fought when they tried to put handcuffs on him...and had he simply allowed them to cuff him and let his tax payer financed lawyer do the talking for him he would have died of heart disease on his own time......right?


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> so i point out that the two photos you post do not make the point you imply they do, and that you were dishonest to imply that they did,
> 
> and your  response is to show me a comedian making a guess about what tv news show a killer might have watched?
> 
> 
> wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make the point and you lied and said the Black was resisting and fighting he was not... you are a flake ...the kind that argues that it was justifiable homicide to kill the Blacks because "Blacks kill whites"...that is the type of arguments being made by wing nuts....you are a wing nut are you not ?
> 
> Law enforcement goes after Blacks with a vengeance after whites not so much...that is a fking fact
> 
> Rep. Luis Gonzalez (D-IL) compared a statement attributed to Roof — that he committed the attack because he was angry that black men were “raping” white women — to the Tea Party’s anger against President Barack Obama.
> 
> *“There was this fear that somebody took away their country,” Gutierrez said, adding, “Donald Trump and that young man had one thing in common one week: Donald Trump said that Mexicans come to this country not to work, but to rape women, and he repeated it,” Gutierrez argued. “There is a correlation between what you say and what people do.”
> I know where he got his news Bill Maher links Charleston terrorist to right-wing media*
Click to expand...



No, the fact is more whites are killed by cops than blacks, and that white on black crime is far less than black on white, asian and hispanic crime.  you guys are vile....


----------



## 2aguy

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow. that is dishonest.
> 
> 
> the one photo is taken hours, days? after the arrest when the criminal is not resisting and is being led around quietly.
> 
> the other is of a suspect resisting arrest and fighting.
Click to expand...



All they have is lies.  Without lying they would have nothing to say.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> so i point out that the two photos you post do not make the point you imply they do, and that you were dishonest to imply that they did,
> 
> and your  response is to show me a comedian making a guess about what tv news show a killer might have watched?
> 
> 
> wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make the point and you lied and said the Black was resisting and fighting he was not... you are a flake ...the kind that argues that it was justifiable homicide to kill the Blacks because "Blacks kill whites"...that is the type of arguments being made by wing nuts....you are a wing nut are you not ?
> 
> Law enforcement goes after Blacks with a vengeance after whites not so much...that is a fking fact
> 
> Rep. Luis Gonzalez (D-IL) compared a statement attributed to Roof — that he committed the attack because he was angry that black men were “raping” white women — to the Tea Party’s anger against President Barack Obama.
> 
> *“There was this fear that somebody took away their country,” Gutierrez said, adding, “Donald Trump and that young man had one thing in common one week: Donald Trump said that Mexicans come to this country not to work, but to rape women, and he repeated it,” Gutierrez argued. “There is a correlation between what you say and what people do.”
> I know where he got his news Bill Maher links Charleston terrorist to right-wing media*
Click to expand...



similar arguments were made by the right in comparing the unibomber manifesto to al gores book. 

i did not hold al gore responsible for the actions of the unibomber and i do not hold donald trump responsible for the shootings of the church goers.

i prefer to discuss issue such as the environment on their merits, not by dishonestly smearing people like al.

would you prefer to discuss immigration issue honestly, or do you want to smear those with concerns dishonestly?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> You do realize the black thug fought when they tried to put handcuffs on him...and had he simply allowed them to cuff him and let his tax payer financed lawyer do the talking for him he would have died of heart disease on his own time......right?


lets stick to the racist white criminal bigot white  murderer...you know your folks...the ones you support..*.admit it  lets not go to the lie the Black cigarette seller was violent.... *...you understand the reasons why the white thug shot down fine people...people far better than you are or can hope to be...you a wing nut so you understand


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, there is often plenty of warning signs.
> 
> and mass murders do happen in other advanced countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but nowhere near as frequently.
> 
> We've had 14 mass shooting since Obama became President.
> 
> In that time, France has had... one.  The united Kingdom has had... one.  Germany has had... one. Italy - none.
> 
> Seeing a pattern here?
Click to expand...



Europe has a national pacifism that extends to their criminals.  They can, however, get weapons easily when the want them even with their extreme gun control laws.  The weapon of choice for french criminals and terrorists seems to be fully automatic military rifles with 30 round magazines.  Those are illegal across Europe but that fact  never stops their criminals from getting them.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow. that is dishonest.
> 
> 
> the one photo is taken hours, days? after the arrest when the criminal is not resisting and is being led around quietly.
> 
> the other is of a suspect resisting arrest and fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All they have is lies.  Without lying they would have nothing to say.
Click to expand...

*You all are wing nuts who believe the killing of the Black folks in Church was justifiable homicide but you will not say so you will only hint at it...*


----------



## 2aguy

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> so i point out that the two photos you post do not make the point you imply they do, and that you were dishonest to imply that they did,
> 
> and your  response is to show me a comedian making a guess about what tv news show a killer might have watched?
> 
> 
> wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They make the point and you lied and said the Black was resisting and fighting he was not... you are a flake ...the kind that argues that it was justifiable homicide to kill the Blacks because "Blacks kill whites"...that is the type of arguments being made by wing nuts....you are a wing nut are you not ?
> 
> Law enforcement goes after Blacks with a vengeance after whites not so much...that is a fking fact
> 
> Rep. Luis Gonzalez (D-IL) compared a statement attributed to Roof — that he committed the attack because he was angry that black men were “raping” white women — to the Tea Party’s anger against President Barack Obama.
> 
> *“There was this fear that somebody took away their country,” Gutierrez said, adding, “Donald Trump and that young man had one thing in common one week: Donald Trump said that Mexicans come to this country not to work, but to rape women, and he repeated it,” Gutierrez argued. “There is a correlation between what you say and what people do.”
> I know where he got his news Bill Maher links Charleston terrorist to right-wing media*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> similar arguments were made by the right in comparing the unibomber manifesto to al gores book.
> 
> i did not hold al gore responsible for the actions of the unibomber and i do not hold donald trump responsible for the shootings of the church goers.
> 
> i prefer to discuss issue such as the environment on their merits, not by dishonestly smearing people like al.
> 
> would you prefer to discuss immigration issue honestly, or do you want to smear those with concerns dishonestly?
Click to expand...


Actually the truth is when the unibomber was caught and he had al gores book, that fact was brought up to contrast it to the left whenever they tried to blame conservative talk radio or Fox news for violence...which as you can see here the left is blaming Fox news again.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize the black thug fought when they tried to put handcuffs on him...and had he simply allowed them to cuff him and let his tax payer financed lawyer do the talking for him he would have died of heart disease on his own time......right?
> 
> 
> 
> lets stick to the racist white criminal bigot white  murderer...you know your folks...the ones you support..*.admit it  lets not go to the lie the Black cigarette seller was violent.... *...you understand the reasons why the white thug shot down fine people...people far better than you are or can hope to be...you a wing nut so you understand
Click to expand...


no one here is supporting the shooter. try to be less insane.

are your high right now?


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow. that is dishonest.
> 
> 
> the one photo is taken hours, days? after the arrest when the criminal is not resisting and is being led around quietly.
> 
> the other is of a suspect resisting arrest and fighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All they have is lies.  Without lying they would have nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *You all are wing nuts who believe the killing of the Black folks in Church was justifiable homicide but you will not say so you will only hint at it...*
Click to expand...


you are raving. seek medial attention.


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize the black thug fought when they tried to put handcuffs on him...and had he simply allowed them to cuff him and let his tax payer financed lawyer do the talking for him he would have died of heart disease on his own time......right?
> 
> 
> 
> lets stick to the racist white criminal bigot white  murderer...you know your folks...the ones you support..*.admit it  lets not go to the lie the Black cigarette seller was violent.... *...you understand the reasons why the white thug shot down fine people...people far better than you are or can hope to be...you a wing nut so you understand
Click to expand...



Moron....the thug would not let the police hand cuff him....resisting arrest is against the law and he was going to be arrested.  You are a liar and a moron.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Now they are really squirming to avoid the subject of the white thug with similar beliefs as they have who murdered nine ...now they are bringing in the Unibomber  and saying Al Gore put him up to bombings...Unnnnnbelievable ...and then they go "oh liberals are dishonest" what a bunch of freaks ...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> you are raving. seek medial attention.



You are not a Doctor...you have no medical training...you is a wing nut...that s all


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, there is often plenty of warning signs.
> 
> and mass murders do happen in other advanced countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but nowhere near as frequently.
> 
> We've had 14 mass shooting since Obama became President.
> 
> In that time, France has had... one.  The united Kingdom has had... one.  Germany has had... one. Italy - none.
> 
> Seeing a pattern here?
Click to expand...



And another thing....Europe is importing people from cultures far more violent than European culture.  That is going to make the crime rate in these  countries sky rocket...which it already is.  Just like deblasio is turning New York into the violent cesspit it was before Guilliani....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize the black thug fought when they tried to put handcuffs on him...and had he simply allowed them to cuff him and let his tax payer financed lawyer do the talking for him he would have died of heart disease on his own time......right?
> 
> 
> 
> lets stick to the racist white criminal bigot white  murderer...you know your folks...the ones you support..*.admit it  lets not go to the lie the Black cigarette seller was violent.... *...you understand the reasons why the white thug shot down fine people...people far better than you are or can hope to be...you a wing nut so you understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fk you smegma breath ...how about they have him sign a notice to appear in court you know a ticket like they would do for a white person...by the way Fk you
> 
> Moron....the thug would not let the police hand cuff him....resisting arrest is against the law and he was going to be arrested.  You are a liar and a moron.
Click to expand...


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Now they are really squirming to avoid the subject of the white thug with similar beliefs as they have who murdered nine ...now they are bringing in the Unibomber  and saying Al Gore put him up to bombings...Unnnnnbelievable ...and then they go "oh liberals are dishonest" what a bunch of freaks ...



i brought up the unibomber to state that i did NOT blame al gore for his actions, despite the similarities of their words.

you either have the reading comprehension of  a monkey (and not one of the smarter monkeys)

or you are lying.


----------



## paddymurphy

2aguy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, there is often plenty of warning signs.
> 
> and mass murders do happen in other advanced countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but nowhere near as frequently.
> 
> We've had 14 mass shooting since Obama became President.
> 
> In that time, France has had... one.  The united Kingdom has had... one.  Germany has had... one. Italy - none.
> 
> Seeing a pattern here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And another thing....Europe is importing people from cultures far more violent than European culture.  That is going to make the crime rate in these  countries sky rocket...which it already is.  Just like deblasio is turning New York into the violent cesspit it was before Guilliani....
Click to expand...

And, of course, the crime rate in NYC is lowere under De Blasio than it ever was under Rudy.  Also dropping in Europe.  Liars lie.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

sealybobo said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> how come if an Arab did what he did you call him a terrorist and if a black person did it you would call him a murderer but the media is calling you white guy mentally ill?
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's say a guy gets mad at another driver and shoots him. that's not a hate crime and that murder might get a 20 year sentence. but if the person is a known racist and goes out and kills a black person the circumstances are different. that person should get more years in jail because it's a hate crime.
> 
> in this situation it doesn't matter because hate crime or not this guy is going to get life in prison for the death penalty he will never see freedom again. Hate crimes are most important when determining whether the killer should get 20 years or more. do you understand this? Do you understand why we have hate crime laws? Because not all murders are equal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all murders are equal? That's just stupid on the face of it. What about assault's? Over 70 Whites were attacked during the "knockout game" and none of the Black perpetrators were prosecuted. Clearly these were racially motivated. But, when a White kid in Katy, Texas did the same to a Black man...Holder Justice Department pursued Civil Rights violation and possible hate crime offense. Therefore this makes "hate crime" laws racist and in my opinion %100 unconstitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.
> 
> FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.
> 
> But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not true because if a group of white guys beat up a black guy that could be a hate crime just like if a bunch of black guys beat up a white guy because he's white that's a hate crime - also
Click to expand...


Well, Crime is by its nature, hateful... That's why we call it crime and not "Rufus didn't pay for those shoes'.

It's a crime because Rufus stole property from Mr. Penney, who was selling those shoes to feed his family and the families of those he hired to sell his goods.  When one steals the property of others they are disrespecting that persons humanity; he is showing that he has no regard for the rights of Mr.Penney; rights which were a gift to Mr. Penney, from God.  Thus Rufus was demonstrating a disrespect for; or an offense against, or a sin against God; OKA: Hate.

So, there's no reason to reframe the issue as "Hateful", when the word Crime already does that.

Now, with that said; and as I pointed out above and as I have pointed out hundreds of times throughout this board, Hate Crimes are SUBJECTIVE... and it is a RARE day when a "Hate" crime is set against a black person for a crime against a white person, or where a Hate-crime is declared where a homosexual person murders a straight person.   And where subjectivism enters the law, the law fails to serve justice.

Simple stuff... Law only works where it remains OBJECTIVE.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> you either have the reading comprehension of  a monkey (and not one of the smarter monkeys)
> 
> or you are lying.


*You brought up Al Gore for a false equivalency..,.the murderer the white thug white culture of violence and guns belongs to your type...you a wing nut....*


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are raving. seek medial attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not a Doctor...you have no medical training...you is a wing nut...that s all
Click to expand...



actually i do have some medical training, and if one of my patients had been as delusional as you are being i would have been careful not to leave him alone, as i sent someone to get the doctor.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*It would be something from outer space from the twilight zone from wing nut bull shit Mountain to link Al Gore to the Unabomber...so of course the wing nut does that generously affirming he is not linking ...LOL what a wing nut ...he linked but did not link LOL...he had it both ways ...LOL*


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> you either have the reading comprehension of  a monkey (and not one of the smarter monkeys)
> 
> or you are lying.
> 
> 
> 
> *You brought up Al Gore for a false equivalency..,.the murderer the white thug white culture of violence and guns belongs to your type...you a wing nut....*
Click to expand...



i brought up al gore to hold up a mirror to your actions.

look into the mirror.

do you blame al gore for the unibomber? i don't.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> actually i do have some medical training, and if one of my patients had been as delusional as you are being i would have been careful not to leave him alone, as i sent someone to get the doctor.


*Anyone listening to anything you have to say would have to be nuts or be another wing nut...*you a wing nut


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *It would be something from outer space from the twilight zone from wing nut bull shit Mountain to link Al Gore to the Unabomber...so of course the wing nut does that generously affirming he is not linking ...LOL what a wing nut ...he linked but did not link LOL...he had it both ways ...LOL*




maybe you should read my post again, more slowly.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> i brought up al gore to hold up a mirror to your actions.
> 
> look into the mirror.
> 
> do you blame al gore for the unibomber? i don't.




*You brought up Al Gore because you do not have anything real to say but you have to say something*...you a wing nut...


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually i do have some medical training, and if one of my patients had been as delusional as you are being i would have been careful not to leave him alone, as i sent someone to get the doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone listening to anything you have to say would have to be nuts or be another wing nut...*you a wing nut
Click to expand...



you never answered whether you were high. are you high right now?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> maybe you should read my post again, more slowly.


 Oh yeah I am going to read your Bull shit mountain spew twice ...in what world are you living...it was bad enough once ..puke inducing bs


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> i brought up al gore to hold up a mirror to your actions.
> 
> look into the mirror.
> 
> do you blame al gore for the unibomber? i don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You brought up Al Gore because you do not have anything real to say but you have to say something*...you a wing nut...
Click to expand...



my point was spot on. if you don't understand it, i can't help you. it was pretty simply and clearly stated.

if you are lying, as i suspect you are, well, nothing i can do about that.

if you are high, you might want to read this when you are sober. if that ever happens.

btw, you are a dick.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> btw, .


 You must have shoved a balsa dildo  up you ass and it broke off making you surly...you a wing nut 

Its so freakish...some of the wing nuts are arguing that "Black folks kill white folks" in their attempts to deflect from what their fellow traveler did in murdering 9 Blacks in Church....in doing that they are echoing the killers justification for the slaughter...they are raping our women...these wing nuts have no insight they are so eaten up by their fears......


----------



## 2aguy

paddymurphy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, there is often plenty of warning signs.
> 
> and mass murders do happen in other advanced countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but nowhere near as frequently.
> 
> We've had 14 mass shooting since Obama became President.
> 
> In that time, France has had... one.  The united Kingdom has had... one.  Germany has had... one. Italy - none.
> 
> Seeing a pattern here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And another thing....Europe is importing people from cultures far more violent than European culture.  That is going to make the crime rate in these  countries sky rocket...which it already is.  Just like deblasio is turning New York into the violent cesspit it was before Guilliani....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, of course, the crime rate in NYC is lowere under De Blasio than it ever was under Rudy.  Also dropping in Europe.  Liars lie.
Click to expand...



Sorry, gun crime is up in New York and they are now asking the ATF to help them prosecute gun criminals to try to get a handle on it moron.  And the Europeans are experiencing more crime not less, they are hiding their numbers.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw, .
> 
> 
> 
> You must have shoved a balsa dildo  up you ass and it broke off making you surly...you a wing nut
> 
> Its so freakish...some of the wing nuts are arguing that "Black folks kill white folks" in their attempts to deflect from what their fellow traveler did in murdering 9 Blacks in Church....in doing that they are echoing the killers justification for the slaughter...they are raping our women...these wing nuts have no insight they are so eaten up by their fears......
Click to expand...



this thread has wandered all over the place.

no one is making excuses for or minimizing or deflecting for this murderer.

that is a game you libs play.

my knee jerk response to this is to execute the guy. i would recommend firing squad. 

do you agree that this guy should be executed for his crimes?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

No he should get life in prison with no possibility  of parole....he is a vicious remorseless gun nut ....


----------



## theHawk

JoeB131 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass murders do happen in other "advanced countries". Maybe not as often as in the US, but you cannot attribute that to just a few select laws they have. Europe for example doesn't have millions of disgruntled blacks. They have much better immigration enforcement than the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then how is it that all "Mass Murders" are committed by white males?
Click to expand...


ALL mass murderers are white males, because JoeB says so?  lol.

DC snipers, both black men.
Aaron Alexis, navy yard shooter.
Seung-hui Cho, Virgina Tech shooter.

Don't let the facts hit you on your ass on the way out.


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it matter?  That is what the flag represents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> says you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correll    what do you think a national poll result would be on>>>>   Do you see the
> confederate flag as a positive symbol for
> the people of the USA?    or for the people
> of the SOUTH USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> after decades of lib propaganda? i don't know.
> 
> i do know that the america i grew up in, in the north, would not have a problem with it, as demonstrated by the great success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> some southern guy, in 1980 driving into my rust belt city with a confederate flag on his pickup truck, would not be commented on.
> 
> today? i don't know if he would make it out alive.
> 
> 
> so, who is the haters? who is intolerant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...the Dukes of Hazzard were taken seriously in your home?   In mine, that whole Southern thing was a laughingstock...the car was as serious as Boss Hogg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously?
> 
> of course not. it was harmless fluff.
> 
> boss hog was indeed a joke.
> 
> the confederate flag? just a harmless prop showing that the duke boys were "good ole boys".
> 
> 
> the car? a 1969 dodge charger? that was fine.
> 
> daisy duke? i took her very seriously.
> 
> of course, i was very young.
> 
> my point, as i have clearly stated over  and over again, the fact that the nation wide american community accepted the portrayal of the flag as harmless, disproves the current lib claim that it is, and has always been a symbol of treason and slavery and racism and hatred.
> 
> in the 1980s it was harmless.
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
Click to expand...

You missed the scenes that were edited out

The ones where the Duke boys burned crosses on the lawns of darkies and beat up negroes who looked at Daisy

You know...the real South


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> No he should get life in prison with no possibility  of parole....he is a vicious remorseless gun nut ....



life in prison for being a gun nut?

i personally, am more focused on him being a mass murder, but i guess you have different priorities.

btw, note how i do not dishonestly use you resistance to the death penalty to accuse you of coddling this criminal.


i know you are incapable of learning. but think about that for a moment and see if anything happens in your brain.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

I prefer no death penalty...life in prison will be rough....nasty ...whatever you say I smirk and sneer at ..because ...you a wing nut...


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> says you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll    what do you think a national poll result would be on>>>>   Do you see the
> confederate flag as a positive symbol for
> the people of the USA?    or for the people
> of the SOUTH USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> after decades of lib propaganda? i don't know.
> 
> i do know that the america i grew up in, in the north, would not have a problem with it, as demonstrated by the great success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> some southern guy, in 1980 driving into my rust belt city with a confederate flag on his pickup truck, would not be commented on.
> 
> today? i don't know if he would make it out alive.
> 
> 
> so, who is the haters? who is intolerant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...the Dukes of Hazzard were taken seriously in your home?   In mine, that whole Southern thing was a laughingstock...the car was as serious as Boss Hogg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously?
> 
> of course not. it was harmless fluff.
> 
> boss hog was indeed a joke.
> 
> the confederate flag? just a harmless prop showing that the duke boys were "good ole boys".
> 
> 
> the car? a 1969 dodge charger? that was fine.
> 
> daisy duke? i took her very seriously.
> 
> of course, i was very young.
> 
> my point, as i have clearly stated over  and over again, the fact that the nation wide american community accepted the portrayal of the flag as harmless, disproves the current lib claim that it is, and has always been a symbol of treason and slavery and racism and hatred.
> 
> in the 1980s it was harmless.
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the scenes that were edited out
> 
> The ones where the Duke boys burned crosses on the lawns of darkies and beat up negroes who looked at Daisy
> 
> You know...the real South
Click to expand...


nothing in that post relates to anything in my post.

why are you so afraid to answer the question?

what has changed since the 1980s?


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I prefer no death penalty...life in prison will be rough....nasty ...whatever you say I smirk and sneer at ..because ...you a wing nut...




but you don't deny the crime in your mind is being a "gun nut".


interesting...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> what has changed since the 1980s?


 Ronald Reagan and Lee Atwater and the southern strategy made racism acceptable again...Ronald Reagan's staff referred to Martin Luther King as Martin Lucifer coon...then there is the rise of hate speech controlled by wing nuts of the most rancid and toxic types...Bill Maher knows what he is saying ....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer no death penalty...life in prison will be rough....nasty ...whatever you say I smirk and sneer at ..because ...you a wing nut...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you don't deny the crime in your mind is being a "gun nut".
> 
> 
> interesting...
Click to expand...

the crime is being a wing nut who murdered nine people you are just pretending I am focused on gun nut because "you a wig nut" shameless asshole for sure....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The wing nut media 

Hate speech...stoking white fears is a Billion dollar industry...there will be causalities as a result of the toxic messages sent to whites to blame blacks and minorities for the machinations of the 1 percent that is the cause of whites feeling alienated....


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll    what do you think a national poll result would be on>>>>   Do you see the
> confederate flag as a positive symbol for
> the people of the USA?    or for the people
> of the SOUTH USA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after decades of lib propaganda? i don't know.
> 
> i do know that the america i grew up in, in the north, would not have a problem with it, as demonstrated by the great success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> some southern guy, in 1980 driving into my rust belt city with a confederate flag on his pickup truck, would not be commented on.
> 
> today? i don't know if he would make it out alive.
> 
> 
> so, who is the haters? who is intolerant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...the Dukes of Hazzard were taken seriously in your home?   In mine, that whole Southern thing was a laughingstock...the car was as serious as Boss Hogg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously?
> 
> of course not. it was harmless fluff.
> 
> boss hog was indeed a joke.
> 
> the confederate flag? just a harmless prop showing that the duke boys were "good ole boys".
> 
> 
> the car? a 1969 dodge charger? that was fine.
> 
> daisy duke? i took her very seriously.
> 
> of course, i was very young.
> 
> my point, as i have clearly stated over  and over again, the fact that the nation wide american community accepted the portrayal of the flag as harmless, disproves the current lib claim that it is, and has always been a symbol of treason and slavery and racism and hatred.
> 
> in the 1980s it was harmless.
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the scenes that were edited out
> 
> The ones where the Duke boys burned crosses on the lawns of darkies and beat up negroes who looked at Daisy
> 
> You know...the real South
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing in that post relates to anything in my post.
> 
> why are you so afraid to answer the question?
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
Click to expand...


The 1980s?
I remember them well

Affirmative action, women's rights, gay rights. We just don't put up with the intolerance we used to

We were willing to gloss over the true meaning of "southern pride" back then. That the rebel flag meant lynching, bombing and terrorism to many of our citizens. That the flag was flown as a reminder to blacks what their proper place was


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

paddymurphy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, there is often plenty of warning signs.
> 
> and mass murders do happen in other advanced countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but nowhere near as frequently.
> 
> We've had 14 mass shooting since Obama became President.
> 
> In that time, France has had... one.  The united Kingdom has had... one.  Germany has had... one. Italy - none.
> 
> Seeing a pattern here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And another thing....Europe is importing people from cultures far more violent than European culture.  That is going to make the crime rate in these  countries sky rocket...which it already is.  Just like deblasio is turning New York into the violent cesspit it was before Guilliani....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, of course, the crime rate in NYC is lowere under De Blasio than it ever was under Rudy.  Also dropping in Europe.  Liars lie.
Click to expand...


Indeed they DO... .  And what a striking Irony, given that Murder is up under Deblasio, as are all crimes.

What's more, The decline in the NYC "Assault" rate went from 44,122 from data in 2000, the year prior to Giuliani taking power,  to 34,302 in 95, four years after Giuliani came to power; nearly 10,000 fewer Assaults PER YEAR. Five years later, in 2000, Asaults fell ANOTHER nearly ten thousand to 25,924.  Bloomberg came to power in 2001 and by 2005 while Assualts came in fewer, the decline in Assaults had slowed, falling to just under 17,750 and in 2010... it had only fallen to just under 17,000.  

The same is true for Murder Rates: Just prior to Giuliani 1990 there were 2262 Murders in NYC.  1995 four years after Giuliani, a thousand fewer murders, at 1162, by 2000 that was nearly cut in half at 670... Giulian serves another two years, Bloomberg comes in in 02, by 05 Murder was again down, but to only 539...  by 2010 the rate had remained roughly the same... at 536.    New York City s 20 Years of Declining Crime - Scientific American

So...  While crime fell, it hasn't fallen like it did under Giuliani and increases in crime rates begin, by a slowing of decline the rate of decline.


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> after decades of lib propaganda? i don't know.
> 
> i do know that the america i grew up in, in the north, would not have a problem with it, as demonstrated by the great success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> some southern guy, in 1980 driving into my rust belt city with a confederate flag on his pickup truck, would not be commented on.
> 
> today? i don't know if he would make it out alive.
> 
> 
> so, who is the haters? who is intolerant?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...the Dukes of Hazzard were taken seriously in your home?   In mine, that whole Southern thing was a laughingstock...the car was as serious as Boss Hogg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously?
> 
> of course not. it was harmless fluff.
> 
> boss hog was indeed a joke.
> 
> the confederate flag? just a harmless prop showing that the duke boys were "good ole boys".
> 
> 
> the car? a 1969 dodge charger? that was fine.
> 
> daisy duke? i took her very seriously.
> 
> of course, i was very young.
> 
> my point, as i have clearly stated over  and over again, the fact that the nation wide american community accepted the portrayal of the flag as harmless, disproves the current lib claim that it is, and has always been a symbol of treason and slavery and racism and hatred.
> 
> in the 1980s it was harmless.
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the scenes that were edited out
> 
> The ones where the Duke boys burned crosses on the lawns of darkies and beat up negroes who looked at Daisy
> 
> You know...the real South
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing in that post relates to anything in my post.
> 
> why are you so afraid to answer the question?
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1980s?
> I remember them well
> 
> Affirmative action, women's rights, gay rights. We just don't put up with the intolerance we used to
> 
> We were willing to gloss over the true meaning of "southern pride" back then. That the rebel flag meant lynching, bombing and terrorism to many of our citizens. That the flag was flown as a reminder to blacks what their proper place was
Click to expand...



the democrat party meant lynching, bombing and terrorism against our citizens.  The democrat party continues to tell blacks their place in a democrat controlled society....


----------



## 2aguy

theHawk said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass murders do happen in other "advanced countries". Maybe not as often as in the US, but you cannot attribute that to just a few select laws they have. Europe for example doesn't have millions of disgruntled blacks. They have much better immigration enforcement than the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then how is it that all "Mass Murders" are committed by white males?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL mass murderers are white males, because JoeB says so?  lol.
> 
> DC snipers, both black men.
> Aaron Alexis, navy yard shooter.
> Seung-hui Cho, Virgina Tech shooter.
> 
> Don't let the facts hit you on your ass on the way out.
Click to expand...


colin feruson the Long Island Shooter


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

JoeB131 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another pharmaceutical drugged murdering idiot...but Obama and other foolish pols claim the problem is guns and millions of Americans are blind to the truth.
> 
> The elephant in the room is Big Pharma and yet many can't see the elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kid didn't kill people with drugs.  He killed them with guns.
> 
> Guns are the problem.
Click to expand...


Let's review and see if we can isolate *THE PROBLEM!* 

*"This kid didn't kill people with drugs.  He killed them..."*

Seems like THE PROBLEM is isolated to THE 21 YEAR OLD DRUG ADDLED MALE of Low moral character, who had no respect for his responsibilities that sustained HIS RIGHTS, thus he had no responsibility for THE RIGHTS OF OTHERS.

Hmm...

Now of the two competing set of Ideas: 

1- The Ideological Left which rejects the objectivity that recognizes the RIGHT SUSTAINING INDIVIDUAL RESPONSIBILITIES... which must be present for a sustanable right to actually exist.

AND

2- The Philosophical Right, which fully recognizes, respects, defends and adhere TO the Laws of Nature that set the individual with responsibilities that sustain their God-given Rights... 

Which do you suppose the 21 year old drug addled male who murdered those people who were sitting in fellowship with one another and with the Father... as they studied the Scriptures in a house of God, was operating upon?

I ask, because it is in THAT, where we will find *"THE PROBLEM!"*


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> 
> 
> Ronald Reagan and Lee Atwater and the southern strategy made racism acceptable again...Ronald Reagan's staff referred to Martin Luther King as Martin Lucifer coon...then there is the rise of hate speech controlled by wing nuts of the most rancid and toxic types...Bill Maher knows what he is saying ....
Click to expand...



The southern strategy is a lie.


----------



## 2aguy

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another pharmaceutical drugged murdering idiot...but Obama and other foolish pols claim the problem is guns and millions of Americans are blind to the truth.
> 
> The elephant in the room is Big Pharma and yet many can't see the elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This kid didn't kill people with drugs.  He killed them with guns.
> 
> Guns are the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's review and see if we can isolate *THE PROBLEM!*
> 
> *"This kid didn't kill people with drugs.  He killed them..."*
> 
> Seems like THE PROBLEM is isolated to THE 21 YEAR OLD DRUG ADDLED MALE of Low moral character, who had no respect for his responsibilities that sustained HIS RIGHTS, thus he had no responsibility for THE RIGHTS OF OTHERS.
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> Now of the two competing set of Ideas:
> 
> 1- The Ideological Left which rejects the objectivity that recognizes the RIGHT SUSTAINING INDIVIDUAL RESPONSIBILITIES... which must be present for a sustanable right to actually exist.
> 
> AND
> 
> 2- The Philosophical Right, which fully recognizes, respects, defends and adhere TO the Laws of Nature that set the individual with responsibilities that sustain their God-given Rights...
> 
> Which do you suppose the 21 year old drug addled male who murdered those people who were sitting in fellowship with one another and with the Father... as they studied the Scriptures in a house of God, was operating upon?
> 
> I ask, because it is in THAT, where we will find *"THE PROBLEM!"*
Click to expand...



Now there you go...showing the left that their beliefs were behind this killer.....you are going to make them all pissy and it is the start of the weekend....nice job....


----------



## 2aguy

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> No he should get life in prison with no possibility  of parole....he is a vicious remorseless gun nut ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> life in prison for being a gun nut?
> 
> i personally, am more focused on him being a mass murder, but i guess you have different priorities.
> 
> btw, note how i do not dishonestly use you resistance to the death penalty to accuse you of coddling this criminal.
> 
> 
> i know you are incapable of learning. but think about that for a moment and see if anything happens in your brain.
Click to expand...



See...you have to understand the left....the fact that he killed 9 people is less of a problem for them than that he bought a gun........notice what the nut job focuses on in his posts....the left does't like people, their belief system does not respect the individual human but promotes the "Collective" and therefore individuals are expendable.....so the fact that a member of the collective bought a gun is the real problem for the lefties....


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...the Dukes of Hazzard were taken seriously in your home?   In mine, that whole Southern thing was a laughingstock...the car was as serious as Boss Hogg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously?
> 
> of course not. it was harmless fluff.
> 
> boss hog was indeed a joke.
> 
> the confederate flag? just a harmless prop showing that the duke boys were "good ole boys".
> 
> 
> the car? a 1969 dodge charger? that was fine.
> 
> daisy duke? i took her very seriously.
> 
> of course, i was very young.
> 
> my point, as i have clearly stated over  and over again, the fact that the nation wide american community accepted the portrayal of the flag as harmless, disproves the current lib claim that it is, and has always been a symbol of treason and slavery and racism and hatred.
> 
> in the 1980s it was harmless.
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the scenes that were edited out
> 
> The ones where the Duke boys burned crosses on the lawns of darkies and beat up negroes who looked at Daisy
> 
> You know...the real South
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing in that post relates to anything in my post.
> 
> why are you so afraid to answer the question?
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1980s?
> I remember them well
> 
> Affirmative action, women's rights, gay rights. We just don't put up with the intolerance we used to
> 
> We were willing to gloss over the true meaning of "southern pride" back then. That the rebel flag meant lynching, bombing and terrorism to many of our citizens. That the flag was flown as a reminder to blacks what their proper place was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the democrat party meant lynching, bombing and terrorism against our citizens.  The democrat party continues to tell blacks their place in a democrat controlled society....
Click to expand...

Those were conservatives

A liberal would never sink to those levels


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass murders do happen in other "advanced countries". Maybe not as often as in the US, but you cannot attribute that to just a few select laws they have. Europe for example doesn't have millions of disgruntled blacks. They have much better immigration enforcement than the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then how is it that all "Mass Murders" are committed by white males?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL mass murderers are white males, because JoeB says so?  lol.
> 
> DC snipers, both black men.
> Aaron Alexis, navy yard shooter.
> Seung-hui Cho, Virgina Tech shooter.
> 
> Don't let the facts hit you on your ass on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> colin feruson the Long Island Shooter
Click to expand...

More second amendment remedies


----------



## Moonglow

bodecea said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys clearly he was fearing for his life.  The church was full of thugs.  Hurry let's investigate every single minutia of the lives of the church members to slander them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are most likely innocent people that didn't do a thing wrong. The killer is the thug and sad to say they come in all races...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was it hard faking that Matty?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude.
Click to expand...

I agree with Old School...


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously?
> 
> of course not. it was harmless fluff.
> 
> boss hog was indeed a joke.
> 
> the confederate flag? just a harmless prop showing that the duke boys were "good ole boys".
> 
> 
> the car? a 1969 dodge charger? that was fine.
> 
> daisy duke? i took her very seriously.
> 
> of course, i was very young.
> 
> my point, as i have clearly stated over  and over again, the fact that the nation wide american community accepted the portrayal of the flag as harmless, disproves the current lib claim that it is, and has always been a symbol of treason and slavery and racism and hatred.
> 
> in the 1980s it was harmless.
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the scenes that were edited out
> 
> The ones where the Duke boys burned crosses on the lawns of darkies and beat up negroes who looked at Daisy
> 
> You know...the real South
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing in that post relates to anything in my post.
> 
> why are you so afraid to answer the question?
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1980s?
> I remember them well
> 
> Affirmative action, women's rights, gay rights. We just don't put up with the intolerance we used to
> 
> We were willing to gloss over the true meaning of "southern pride" back then. That the rebel flag meant lynching, bombing and terrorism to many of our citizens. That the flag was flown as a reminder to blacks what their proper place was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the democrat party meant lynching, bombing and terrorism against our citizens.  The democrat party continues to tell blacks their place in a democrat controlled society....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those were conservatives
> 
> A liberal would never sink to those levels
Click to expand...



No...what you mean to say is that a leftist/liberal would have killed far more people than the democrats ended up killing when they tried to keep their slaves and then tried to keep them from getting their Constitutional rights...considering other leftists around the world have murdered close to 100 million people, American leftists are slackers....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> See...you have to understand the left....the fact that he killed 9 people is less of a problem for them than that he bought a gun........notice what the nut job focuses on in his posts....the left does't like people, their belief system does not respect the individual human but promotes the "Collective" and therefore individuals are expendable.....so the fact that a member of the collective bought a gun is the real problem for the lefties....



You have to understand the dishonesty of such a claim....but then if you were able to do such you would not be a wing nut ...sadly tragically..you a wing nut...


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass murders do happen in other "advanced countries". Maybe not as often as in the US, but you cannot attribute that to just a few select laws they have. Europe for example doesn't have millions of disgruntled blacks. They have much better immigration enforcement than the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then how is it that all "Mass Murders" are committed by white males?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL mass murderers are white males, because JoeB says so?  lol.
> 
> DC snipers, both black men.
> Aaron Alexis, navy yard shooter.
> Seung-hui Cho, Virgina Tech shooter.
> 
> Don't let the facts hit you on your ass on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> colin feruson the Long Island Shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More second amendment remedies
Click to expand...



Yes...the 2nd Amendment did help blacks fight off the democrats and their kkk terrorist wing.  And of course the democrats tried to keep guns out of the hands of blacks throughout our history.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> No...what you mean to say is that a leftist/liberal would have killed far more people than the democrats ended up killing when they tried to keep their slaves and then tried to keep them from getting their Constitutional rights...considering other leftists around the world have murdered close to 100 million people, American leftists are slackers....



Taking the subject of the thread all the way from* murderous  racist wing nut fellow traveler *to mythological Leftist killings ...guess what...you a wing nut...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> Yes...the 2nd Amendment did help blacks fight off the democrats and their kkk terrorist wing.  And of course the democrats tried to keep guns out of the hands of blacks throughout our history.


and now changing the thread from how a fellow traveler on the road of racist hatred killed nine Blacks ...to Democrats who lost the South for backing Civil Rights for Blacks...guess what bro...you a wing nut


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> See...you have to understand the left....the fact that he killed 9 people is less of a problem for them than that he bought a gun........notice what the nut job focuses on in his posts....the left does't like people, their belief system does not respect the individual human but promotes the "Collective" and therefore individuals are expendable.....so the fact that a member of the collective bought a gun is the real problem for the lefties....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to understand the dishonesty of such a claim....but then if you were able to do such you would not be a wing nut ...sadly tragically..you a wing nut...
Click to expand...


Tell us of your concern for nine people.

We can only judge that by the zero time which you've taken to eulogize those nine people, to speak to their humanity, their Love of Christ and their fellow man.

In truth, because of the love they possessed for the Father and the only begotten son he gave to save YOU from the certain consequences of your life of sin.... you and the Cult spoke to them ONLY where you've advised them that their _"Religion should be kept in your church"_ or other far worse criticisms set for them, where they stood out against the Normalization of Sexual Abnormality and the horrific "Right to Murder Pre-born Children".

So spare yourself the humiliation in the claim that you have any compassion for those people who were murdered in cold blood by a product of Left-think.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Let's Review:



gipper said:


> Just another pharmaceutical drugged murdering idiot...but Obama and other foolish pols claim the problem is guns and millions of Americans are blind to the truth.
> 
> The elephant in the room is Big Pharma and yet many can't see the elephant.





JoeB131 said:


> This kid didn't kill people with drugs.  He killed them with guns.
> 
> Guns are the problem.



Let's review and see if we can isolate *THE PROBLEM!*

*"This kid didn't kill people with drugs.  He killed them..."*

Seems like THE PROBLEM is isolated to THE 21 YEAR OLD DRUG ADDLED MALE of Low moral character, who had no respect for his responsibilities that sustained HIS RIGHTS, thus he had no responsibility for THE RIGHTS OF OTHERS.

Hmm...

Now of the two competing set of Ideas:

1- The Ideological Left which rejects the objectivity that recognizes the RIGHT SUSTAINING INDIVIDUAL RESPONSIBILITIES... which must be present for a sustanable right to actually exist.

AND

2- The Philosophical Right, which fully recognizes, respects, defends and adhere TO the Laws of Nature that set the individual with responsibilities that sustain their God-given Rights...

Which do you suppose the 21 year old drug addled male who murdered those people who were sitting in fellowship with one another and with the Father... as they studied the Scriptures in a house of God, was operating upon?

I ask, because it is in THAT, where we will find *"THE PROBLEM!"*


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the scenes that were edited out
> 
> The ones where the Duke boys burned crosses on the lawns of darkies and beat up negroes who looked at Daisy
> 
> You know...the real South
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing in that post relates to anything in my post.
> 
> why are you so afraid to answer the question?
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1980s?
> I remember them well
> 
> Affirmative action, women's rights, gay rights. We just don't put up with the intolerance we used to
> 
> We were willing to gloss over the true meaning of "southern pride" back then. That the rebel flag meant lynching, bombing and terrorism to many of our citizens. That the flag was flown as a reminder to blacks what their proper place was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the democrat party meant lynching, bombing and terrorism against our citizens.  The democrat party continues to tell blacks their place in a democrat controlled society....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those were conservatives
> 
> A liberal would never sink to those levels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...what you mean to say is that a leftist/liberal would have killed far more people than the democrats ended up killing when they tried to keep their slaves and then tried to keep them from getting their Constitutional rights...considering other leftists around the world have murdered close to 100 million people, American leftists are slackers....
Click to expand...

Abolitionists were all liberals


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mass murders do happen in other "advanced countries". Maybe not as often as in the US, but you cannot attribute that to just a few select laws they have. Europe for example doesn't have millions of disgruntled blacks. They have much better immigration enforcement than the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then how is it that all "Mass Murders" are committed by white males?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ALL mass murderers are white males, because JoeB says so?  lol.
> 
> DC snipers, both black men.
> Aaron Alexis, navy yard shooter.
> Seung-hui Cho, Virgina Tech shooter.
> 
> Don't let the facts hit you on your ass on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> colin feruson the Long Island Shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More second amendment remedies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...the 2nd Amendment did help blacks fight off the democrats and their kkk terrorist wing.  And of course the democrats tried to keep guns out of the hands of blacks throughout our history.
Click to expand...

If blacks had sunken to using second amendment remedies for their civil rights, they would still be riding the back of the bus

MLK fought for his rights using his first amendment rights


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing in that post relates to anything in my post.
> 
> why are you so afraid to answer the question?
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1980s?
> I remember them well
> 
> Affirmative action, women's rights, gay rights. We just don't put up with the intolerance we used to
> 
> We were willing to gloss over the true meaning of "southern pride" back then. That the rebel flag meant lynching, bombing and terrorism to many of our citizens. That the flag was flown as a reminder to blacks what their proper place was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the democrat party meant lynching, bombing and terrorism against our citizens.  The democrat party continues to tell blacks their place in a democrat controlled society....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those were conservatives
> 
> A liberal would never sink to those levels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...what you mean to say is that a leftist/liberal would have killed far more people than the democrats ended up killing when they tried to keep their slaves and then tried to keep them from getting their Constitutional rights...considering other leftists around the world have murdered close to 100 million people, American leftists are slackers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abolitionists were all liberals
Click to expand...



Abolitionsists were all Rebuplicans...and they believed in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights...which party today believes in those founding pricncipals again?  That's right...the republicans...and American Conservatives.....the dems attack freedom of religion, speech and the right to keep and bear arms....


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then how is it that all "Mass Murders" are committed by white males?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL mass murderers are white males, because JoeB says so?  lol.
> 
> DC snipers, both black men.
> Aaron Alexis, navy yard shooter.
> Seung-hui Cho, Virgina Tech shooter.
> 
> Don't let the facts hit you on your ass on the way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> colin feruson the Long Island Shooter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More second amendment remedies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...the 2nd Amendment did help blacks fight off the democrats and their kkk terrorist wing.  And of course the democrats tried to keep guns out of the hands of blacks throughout our history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If blacks had sunken to using second amendment remedies for their civil rights, they would still be riding the back of the bus
> 
> MLK fought for his rights using his first amendment rights
Click to expand...



You do realize that MLK applied of concealed carry permit and the democrats denied him...right?


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1980s?
> I remember them well
> 
> Affirmative action, women's rights, gay rights. We just don't put up with the intolerance we used to
> 
> We were willing to gloss over the true meaning of "southern pride" back then. That the rebel flag meant lynching, bombing and terrorism to many of our citizens. That the flag was flown as a reminder to blacks what their proper place was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the democrat party meant lynching, bombing and terrorism against our citizens.  The democrat party continues to tell blacks their place in a democrat controlled society....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those were conservatives
> 
> A liberal would never sink to those levels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...what you mean to say is that a leftist/liberal would have killed far more people than the democrats ended up killing when they tried to keep their slaves and then tried to keep them from getting their Constitutional rights...considering other leftists around the world have murdered close to 100 million people, American leftists are slackers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abolitionists were all liberals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Abolitionsists were all Rebuplicans...and they believed in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights...which party today believes in those founding pricncipals again?  That's right...the republicans...and American Conservatives.....the dems attack freedom of religion, speech and the right to keep and bear arms....
Click to expand...


Bullshit

There were Democrats in the north.....

Your ridiculous attempt to turn a North/South issue into a Democrat/Republican issue does not cut it

Why do you keep trying?


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the democrat party meant lynching, bombing and terrorism against our citizens.  The democrat party continues to tell blacks their place in a democrat controlled society....
> 
> 
> 
> Those were conservatives
> 
> A liberal would never sink to those levels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...what you mean to say is that a leftist/liberal would have killed far more people than the democrats ended up killing when they tried to keep their slaves and then tried to keep them from getting their Constitutional rights...considering other leftists around the world have murdered close to 100 million people, American leftists are slackers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abolitionists were all liberals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Abolitionsists were all Rebuplicans...and they believed in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights...which party today believes in those founding pricncipals again?  That's right...the republicans...and American Conservatives.....the dems attack freedom of religion, speech and the right to keep and bear arms....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit
> 
> There were Democrats in the north.....
> 
> Your ridiculous attempt to turn a North/South issue into a Democrat/Republican issue does not cut it
> 
> Why do you keep trying?
Click to expand...


Because it is the truth.  There were democrats in the north, but the democrats who supported slavery and used the kkk to kill blacks were in the south.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> after decades of lib propaganda? i don't know.
> 
> i do know that the america i grew up in, in the north, would not have a problem with it, as demonstrated by the great success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> some southern guy, in 1980 driving into my rust belt city with a confederate flag on his pickup truck, would not be commented on.
> 
> today? i don't know if he would make it out alive.
> 
> 
> so, who is the haters? who is intolerant?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...the Dukes of Hazzard were taken seriously in your home?   In mine, that whole Southern thing was a laughingstock...the car was as serious as Boss Hogg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously?
> 
> of course not. it was harmless fluff.
> 
> boss hog was indeed a joke.
> 
> the confederate flag? just a harmless prop showing that the duke boys were "good ole boys".
> 
> 
> the car? a 1969 dodge charger? that was fine.
> 
> daisy duke? i took her very seriously.
> 
> of course, i was very young.
> 
> my point, as i have clearly stated over  and over again, the fact that the nation wide american community accepted the portrayal of the flag as harmless, disproves the current lib claim that it is, and has always been a symbol of treason and slavery and racism and hatred.
> 
> in the 1980s it was harmless.
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the scenes that were edited out
> 
> The ones where the Duke boys burned crosses on the lawns of darkies and beat up negroes who looked at Daisy
> 
> You know...the real South
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing in that post relates to anything in my post.
> 
> why are you so afraid to answer the question?
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1980s?
> I remember them well
> 
> Affirmative action, women's rights, gay rights. We just don't put up with the intolerance we used to
> 
> We were willing to gloss over the true meaning of "southern pride" back then. That the rebel flag meant lynching, bombing and terrorism to many of our citizens. That the flag was flown as a reminder to blacks what their proper place was
Click to expand...



affirmative action started back under kennedy in the 1960s

your pretense that the 80s were some sort of dark age of racial repression is nonsense.

blacks had just as many rights then as now and a similar amount of political power.

as did libs.

if the rebel flag meant "lynching, bombing and terrorism" the tv audience and us population of the 80s would not have put up with a major network presenting it as a harmless symbol of southern pride.

what has changed is increasing intolerance of the libs for any viewpoint that opposes their own.

you cannot just say that those that oppose you are wrong, you have to demonize them as racist, or some other form of 

"evil".


----------



## 2aguy

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...the Dukes of Hazzard were taken seriously in your home?   In mine, that whole Southern thing was a laughingstock...the car was as serious as Boss Hogg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously?
> 
> of course not. it was harmless fluff.
> 
> boss hog was indeed a joke.
> 
> the confederate flag? just a harmless prop showing that the duke boys were "good ole boys".
> 
> 
> the car? a 1969 dodge charger? that was fine.
> 
> daisy duke? i took her very seriously.
> 
> of course, i was very young.
> 
> my point, as i have clearly stated over  and over again, the fact that the nation wide american community accepted the portrayal of the flag as harmless, disproves the current lib claim that it is, and has always been a symbol of treason and slavery and racism and hatred.
> 
> in the 1980s it was harmless.
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You missed the scenes that were edited out
> 
> The ones where the Duke boys burned crosses on the lawns of darkies and beat up negroes who looked at Daisy
> 
> You know...the real South
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothing in that post relates to anything in my post.
> 
> why are you so afraid to answer the question?
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 1980s?
> I remember them well
> 
> Affirmative action, women's rights, gay rights. We just don't put up with the intolerance we used to
> 
> We were willing to gloss over the true meaning of "southern pride" back then. That the rebel flag meant lynching, bombing and terrorism to many of our citizens. That the flag was flown as a reminder to blacks what their proper place was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> affirmative action started back under kennedy in the 1960s
> 
> your pretense that the 80s were some sort of dark age of racial repression is nonsense.
> 
> blacks had just as many rights then as now and a similar amount of political power.
> 
> as did libs.
> 
> if the rebel flag meant "lynching, bombing and terrorism" the tv audience and us population of the 80s would not have put up with a major network presenting it as a harmless symbol of southern pride.
> 
> what has changed is increasing intolerance of the libs for any viewpoint that opposes their own.
> 
> you cannot just say that those that oppose you are wrong, you have to demonize them as racist, or some other form of
> 
> "evil".
Click to expand...



As Charles Krauthammer just pointed out Rebulicans see democrats as dumb, and democrats see Republicans as evil..that is why they are so rude and vicious when they attack us.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> See...you have to understand the left....the fact that he killed 9 people is less of a problem for them than that he bought a gun........notice what the nut job focuses on in his posts....the left does't like people, their belief system does not respect the individual human but promotes the "Collective" and therefore individuals are expendable.....so the fact that a member of the collective bought a gun is the real problem for the lefties....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to understand the dishonesty of such a claim....but then if you were able to do such you would not be a wing nut ...sadly tragically..you a wing nut...
Click to expand...


you're the one that keeps calling him a gun nut. 

often to the exclusion of mentioning that he is a mass murderer.

can't you see how odd that is?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1980s?
> I remember them well
> 
> Affirmative action, women's rights, gay rights. We just don't put up with the intolerance we used to
> 
> We were willing to gloss over the true meaning of "southern pride" back then. That the rebel flag meant lynching, bombing and terrorism to many of our citizens. That the flag was flown as a reminder to blacks what their proper place was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the democrat party meant lynching, bombing and terrorism against our citizens.  The democrat party continues to tell blacks their place in a democrat controlled society....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those were conservatives
> 
> A liberal would never sink to those levels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...what you mean to say is that a leftist/liberal would have killed far more people than the democrats ended up killing when they tried to keep their slaves and then tried to keep them from getting their Constitutional rights...considering other leftists around the world have murdered close to 100 million people, American leftists are slackers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abolitionists were all liberals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Abolitionsists were all Rebuplicans...and they believed in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights...which party today believes in those founding pricncipals again?  That's right...the republicans...and American Conservatives.....the dems attack freedom of religion, speech and the right to keep and bear arms....
Click to expand...


Oh while the Abolitionists did believe in the US Constitution, their literature and the SERMONS which comprised the bulk of the Abolitionist movement, spoke to the hallowed: Charter of American Principles... wherein it was declared "All men are created equal" before God... and that in point of fact 'Negro men and woman were HUMAN BEINGS... thus possessed the same rights as ANY OTHER HUMAN BEING.  

Now poll the record of your opposition as it exists on this board, and see for yourself that NOT ONE of them has ever stood upon the Declaration of American Principles... and that in fact, where they have spoken to it at ALL, they have parroted the Leftist rift, that the US Declaration of Independence has no bearing on the United States... . despite such representing the very FOUNDATION which in fact DEFINES America and by logical extension, defines Americans; of which there are NO Leftists.  Because Nature precludes the means for one to simultaneously adhere to both the Thesis and the Antithesis.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

2aguy said:


> As Charles Krauthammer just pointed out Rebulicans see democrats as dumb, and democrats see Republicans as evil..that is why they are so rude and vicious when they attack us.



Made all the more ironic, by the certainty that it is the unprincipled cult of the Ideological Left that is founded upon Evil.  Rejecting the very objectivity essential to that which is OKA: "Good".


----------



## Correll

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1980s?
> I remember them well
> 
> Affirmative action, women's rights, gay rights. We just don't put up with the intolerance we used to
> 
> We were willing to gloss over the true meaning of "southern pride" back then. That the rebel flag meant lynching, bombing and terrorism to many of our citizens. That the flag was flown as a reminder to blacks what their proper place was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the democrat party meant lynching, bombing and terrorism against our citizens.  The democrat party continues to tell blacks their place in a democrat controlled society....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those were conservatives
> 
> A liberal would never sink to those levels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...what you mean to say is that a leftist/liberal would have killed far more people than the democrats ended up killing when they tried to keep their slaves and then tried to keep them from getting their Constitutional rights...considering other leftists around the world have murdered close to 100 million people, American leftists are slackers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abolitionists were all liberals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Abolitionsists were all Rebuplicans...and they believed in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights...which party today believes in those founding pricncipals again?  That's right...the republicans...and American Conservatives.....the dems attack freedom of religion, speech and the right to keep and bear arms....
Click to expand...


indeed liberals today will argue with you till the end of time that there are no inherent rights.

directly in contradiction to the abolitionists. or the founding fathers. or the un charter.

the are reactionary to the point of turning the clock back past the enlightenment.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> you're the one that keeps calling him a gun nut.
> 
> often to the exclusion of mentioning that he is a mass murderer.
> 
> can't you see how odd that is?


a white gun nut...you see how evasive and dishonest it is to even make the stupid argument you are trying to make ...its empty of any relevance to anything its cheap Gish Gallop..have I mentioned "you a wing nut"...focus ...think..


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Correll said:


> ...
> 
> {The Left} are reactionary to the point of turning the clock back past the enlightenment.


_
NAILED IT!_


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're the one that keeps calling him a gun nut.
> 
> often to the exclusion of mentioning that he is a mass murderer.
> 
> can't you see how odd that is?
> 
> 
> 
> a white gun nut...you see how evasive and dishonest it is to even make the stupid argument you are trying to make ...its empty of any relevance to anything its cheap Gish Gallop..have I mentioned "you a wing nut"...focus ...think..
Click to expand...



that was gibberish.

it makes sense that you are focused on his guns. 

lone madmen are not a threat to your agenda.

gun rights and gun right supporters are.

mmm, you threw in race this time.

whites do tend to vote gop don't they.

you once again failed to mention that he is a mass murder.

which makes sense.

if you don't care about that.


----------



## 2aguy

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the democrat party meant lynching, bombing and terrorism against our citizens.  The democrat party continues to tell blacks their place in a democrat controlled society....
> 
> 
> 
> Those were conservatives
> 
> A liberal would never sink to those levels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...what you mean to say is that a leftist/liberal would have killed far more people than the democrats ended up killing when they tried to keep their slaves and then tried to keep them from getting their Constitutional rights...considering other leftists around the world have murdered close to 100 million people, American leftists are slackers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abolitionists were all liberals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Abolitionsists were all Rebuplicans...and they believed in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights...which party today believes in those founding pricncipals again?  That's right...the republicans...and American Conservatives.....the dems attack freedom of religion, speech and the right to keep and bear arms....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh while the Abolitionists did believe in the US Constitution, their literature and the SERMONS which comprised the bulk of the Abolitionist movement, spoke to the hallowed: Charter of American Principles... wherein it was declared "All men are created equal" before God... and that in point of fact 'Negro men and woman were HUMAN BEINGS... thus possessed the same rights as ANY OTHER HUMAN BEING.
> 
> Now poll the record of your opposition as it exists on this board, and see for yourself that NOT ONE of them has ever stood upon the Declaration of American Principles... and that in fact, where they have spoken to it at ALL, they have parroted the Leftist rift, that the US Declaration of Independence has no bearing on the United States... . despite such representing the very FOUNDATION which in fact DEFINES America and by logical extension, defines Americans; of which there are NO Leftists.  Because Nature precludes the means for one to simultaneously adhere to both the Thesis and the Antithesis.
Click to expand...



The President of the Confederacy, Jefferson Davis was a democrat......do you know how hard I had to search to find out that fact.  The President of the United States was a Republican.  Hmmmmmm....it is funny that you do not see the political affiliation of the southerners who held slaves...they always just say "Southerners" the ability of the democrats to hide their racist past, and present is incredible.....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> the are reactionary to the point of turning the clock back past the enlightenment.



*
but still there are the murders perpetrated by the white fellow traveler to the conservative cause.*..no tap dancing to other subjects any subject just to change the subject will work well here...you a wing nut ?


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the are reactionary to the point of turning the clock back past the enlightenment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> but still there are the murders perpetrated by the white fellow traveler to the conservative cause.*..no tap dancing to other subjects any subject just to change the subject will work well here...you a wing nut ?
Click to expand...



The conservative cause is liberty and a color blind society..you leftists....forcing people to submit to the borg collective.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> .they always just say "Southerners" the ability of the democrats to hide their racist past, and present is incredible.....



yeah the "Democrats racist past" any subject will do to avoid that a fellow traveler to the conservative cause committed foul murder because he listened to hate talk .....thee is no denying ..you a wing nut...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> The conservative cause is liberty and a color blind society..you leftists....forcing people to submit to the borg collective.



Yeah and Kentucky Fried Chicken is a champion of the poultry....


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> .they always just say "Southerners" the ability of the democrats to hide their racist past, and present is incredible.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah the "Democrats racist past" any subject will do to avoid that a fellow traveler to the conservative cause committed foul murder because he listened to hate talk .....thee is no denying ..you a wing nut...
Click to expand...



the killer was not a conservative since he believed in racism...which would require the government to discriminate against a people based on their skin color...which is what the democrats still do today.   He of course had more in common with the left and socialism of the german variety....not even close to being an American Conservative no matter how you lie and try to smear them.


----------



## 2aguy

President of the Confederacy fighting to keep the slaves...a democrat.  The truth, and reality.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> the killer was not a conservative since he believed in racism...which would require the government to discriminate against a people based on their skin color...which is what the democrats still do today.   He of course had more in common with the left and socialism of the german variety....not even close to being an American Conservative no matter how you lie and try to smear them.



You must have heard the cock crow thrice cause you are denying the obvious...this is a natural born GOP voter ...what LOL are you saying a guy with his views is a liberal a democrat...LOL you is a wing nut...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> President of the Confederacy fighting to keep the slaves...a democrat.  The truth, and reality.


*The GOP moving heaven and Earth to disenfranchise Blacks ...now in the 21 st Century in the year 2015 ...yeah that is reality...*


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the killer was not a conservative since he believed in racism...which would require the government to discriminate against a people based on their skin color...which is what the democrats still do today.   He of course had more in common with the left and socialism of the german variety....not even close to being an American Conservative no matter how you lie and try to smear them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must have heard the cock crow thrice cause you are denying the obvious...this is a natural born GOP voter ...what LOL are you saying a guy with his views is a liberal a democrat...LOL you is a wing nut...
Click to expand...


No, I am saying a nut with his racist views is a perfect fit for the democrat party, the historical and present home of all racism in this country.  That he used a gun has no bearing on his beliefs.  The left around the world has used guns to murder close to 100 million people.


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> President of the Confederacy fighting to keep the slaves...a democrat.  The truth, and reality.
> 
> 
> 
> *The GOP moving heaven and Earth to disenfranchise Blacks ...now in the 21 st Century in the year 2015 ...yeah that is reality...*
Click to expand...


No...they want people to present I.D. to vote.....like they do around the world.   Racism is what the democrats did by imposing poll taxes and literacy tests against blacks to keep them from voting....try reading history a little you fucking liar.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> No, I am saying a nut with his racist views is a perfect fit for the democrat party,
> .



*So you are predicting what that the Democratic party is going to carry the Southern States.*...hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...you is a wing nut...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> No...they want people to present I.D. to vote.....like they do around the world.   Racism is what the democrats did by imposing poll taxes and literacy tests against blacks to keep them from voting....try reading history a little you fucking liar.


waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa you upset bro ?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the are reactionary to the point of turning the clock back past the enlightenment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> but still there are the murders perpetrated by the white fellow traveler to the conservative cause.*..no tap dancing to other subjects any subject just to change the subject will work well here...you a wing nut ?
Click to expand...


Are there?  

Really?

Huh... 

Would you have an example of People who recognize, respect, defend and adhere to the Laws of Nature that Govern human behavior; laws that provide humanity with rights, which come with the responsibility to  recognize that everyone has the same rights and that there is NO POTENTIAL to take the life of an innocent, for any reason, taking the lives of innocent people, in the name of the Philosophy that RECOGNIZES THE RESPONSIBILITY TO NOT DO SO ?

I for one would LOVE to see what ya have on THAT.

(Reader, there will be no examples forthcoming, because the individual making the claim is LYING... I only offered the challenge as a means to help them PROVE that they're lying... and when sufficient time has passed to reasonably conclude that they have passed upon the opportunity to support their deceitful claim, THAT THEY ARE LYING, will be established.
_
Do ya see how easy this is? _)


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...they want people to present I.D. to vote.....like they do around the world.   Racism is what the democrats did by imposing poll taxes and literacy tests against blacks to keep them from voting....try reading history a little you fucking liar.
> 
> 
> 
> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa you upset bro ?
Click to expand...



ah....you have failed and now resort to this......what a child you are....


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those were conservatives
> 
> A liberal would never sink to those levels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...what you mean to say is that a leftist/liberal would have killed far more people than the democrats ended up killing when they tried to keep their slaves and then tried to keep them from getting their Constitutional rights...considering other leftists around the world have murdered close to 100 million people, American leftists are slackers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abolitionists were all liberals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Abolitionsists were all Rebuplicans...and they believed in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights...which party today believes in those founding pricncipals again?  That's right...the republicans...and American Conservatives.....the dems attack freedom of religion, speech and the right to keep and bear arms....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit
> 
> There were Democrats in the north.....
> 
> Your ridiculous attempt to turn a North/South issue into a Democrat/Republican issue does not cut it
> 
> Why do you keep trying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it is the truth.  There were democrats in the north, but the democrats who supported slavery and used the kkk to kill blacks were in the south.
Click to expand...

There were Republicans in the south

Why didn't they speak out against slavery?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the are reactionary to the point of turning the clock back past the enlightenment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> but still there are the murders perpetrated by the white fellow traveler to the conservative cause.*..no tap dancing to other subjects any subject just to change the subject will work well here...you a wing nut ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there?  Would you have an example of People who recognize, respect, defend and adhere to the Laws of Nature that Govern human behavior; laws that provide humanity with rights, which come with the responsibility to  recognize that everyone has the same rights and that there is NO POTENTIAL to take the life of an innocent, for any reason, taking the lives of innocent people, in the name of the Philosophy that RECOGNIZES THE RESPONSIBILITY TO NOT DO SO ?
> 
> I for one would LOVE to see what ya have on THAT.
Click to expand...

whatever you are trying to say itts likely to not be worth the effort to figure it out...you be wing nut...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...they want people to present I.D. to vote.....like they do around the world.   Racism is what the democrats did by imposing poll taxes and literacy tests against blacks to keep them from voting....try reading history a little you fucking liar.
> 
> 
> 
> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa you upset bro ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ah....you have failed and now resort to this......what a child you are....
Click to expand...

I am a child of the universe no less than the sun and the stars ...govern yourself accordingly...


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am saying a nut with his racist views is a perfect fit for the democrat party,
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So you are predicting what that the Democratic party is going to carry the Southern States.*...hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...you is a wing nut...
Click to expand...


The south today is not racist...now the racist democrats have moved into large urban centers to control minorities.  Check out the status of blacks in democrat controlled cities..the democrat kkk could not have achieved that much chaos for blacks than elected racist democrats have done in our cities...


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...they want people to present I.D. to vote.....like they do around the world.   Racism is what the democrats did by imposing poll taxes and literacy tests against blacks to keep them from voting....try reading history a little you fucking liar.
> 
> 
> 
> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa you upset bro ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ah....you have failed and now resort to this......what a child you are....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a child of the universe no less than the sun and the stars ...govern yourself accordingly...
Click to expand...



Loser........."*L*"


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the are reactionary to the point of turning the clock back past the enlightenment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> but still there are the murders perpetrated by the white fellow traveler to the conservative cause.*..no tap dancing to other subjects any subject just to change the subject will work well here...you a wing nut ?
Click to expand...


Are there? 

Really?

Huh...

Would you have an example of People who recognize, respect, defend and adhere to the Laws of Nature that Govern human behavior; laws that provide humanity with rights, which come with the responsibility to  recognize that everyone has the same rights and that there is NO POTENTIAL to take the life of an innocent, for any reason, taking the lives of innocent people, in the name of the Philosophy that RECOGNIZES THE RESPONSIBILITY TO NOT DO SO ?

I for one would LOVE to see what ya have on THAT.

(Reader, there will be no examples forthcoming, because the individual making the claim is LYING... I only offered the challenge as a means to help them PROVE that they're lying... and when sufficient time has passed to reasonably conclude that they have passed upon the opportunity to support their deceitful claim; THAT THEY ARE LYING, will be established.
_
Do ya see how easy this is? _)


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> Loser........."*L*"




ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 2aguy

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the are reactionary to the point of turning the clock back past the enlightenment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> but still there are the murders perpetrated by the white fellow traveler to the conservative cause.*..no tap dancing to other subjects any subject just to change the subject will work well here...you a wing nut ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are there?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Huh...
> 
> Would you have an example of People who recognize, respect, defend and adhere to the Laws of Nature that Govern human behavior; laws that provide humanity with rights, which come with the responsibility to  recognize that everyone has the same rights and that there is NO POTENTIAL to take the life of an innocent, for any reason, taking the lives of innocent people, in the name of the Philosophy that RECOGNIZES THE RESPONSIBILITY TO NOT DO SO ?
> 
> I for one would LOVE to see what ya have on THAT.
> 
> (Reader, there will be no examples forthcoming, because the individual making the claim is LYING... I only offered the challenge as a means to help them PROVE that they're lying... and when sufficient time has passed to reasonably conclude that they have passed upon the opportunity to support their deceitful claim, THAT THEY ARE LYING, will be established.
> _
> Do ya see how easy this is? _)
Click to expand...



Yeah...they can never get past that.....


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loser........."*L*"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
Click to expand...



Loser...*."L"*


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correll    what do you think a national poll result would be on>>>>   Do you see the
> confederate flag as a positive symbol for
> the people of the USA?    or for the people
> of the SOUTH USA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after decades of lib propaganda? i don't know.
> 
> i do know that the america i grew up in, in the north, would not have a problem with it, as demonstrated by the great success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> some southern guy, in 1980 driving into my rust belt city with a confederate flag on his pickup truck, would not be commented on.
> 
> today? i don't know if he would make it out alive.
> 
> 
> so, who is the haters? who is intolerant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait...the Dukes of Hazzard were taken seriously in your home?   In mine, that whole Southern thing was a laughingstock...the car was as serious as Boss Hogg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously?
> 
> of course not. it was harmless fluff.
> 
> boss hog was indeed a joke.
> 
> the confederate flag? just a harmless prop showing that the duke boys were "good ole boys".
> 
> 
> the car? a 1969 dodge charger? that was fine.
> 
> daisy duke? i took her very seriously.
> 
> of course, i was very young.
> 
> my point, as i have clearly stated over  and over again, the fact that the nation wide american community accepted the portrayal of the flag as harmless, disproves the current lib claim that it is, and has always been a symbol of treason and slavery and racism and hatred.
> 
> in the 1980s it was harmless.
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rise of people like David Duke.
> 
> The story of the Klu Klux Klan in pictures racism civil rights and murder - Flashbak
> 
> The sharp rise in hate groups in the last 25 years.
> 
> Hate and Extremism Southern Poverty Law Center
> 
> Where have you been watching reruns of the Duke boys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> david duke didn't rise. he was a flash in the pan based on hiding his past. once it came out he was disgraced.
> 
> do you know what his support was in that presidential election he ran? look it up, it will make you feel better.
> 
> 
> sharp rise in hate groups?
> 
> a big increase is a trivial number is nothing to be impressed with.
> 
> what has really changed is that libs have grown increasingly intolerant of viewpoints that don't agree with theirs.
> 
> thus, you no longer just disagree with them, you have to be a bad person, and be marginalized.
> 
> you have become bigots.
Click to expand...



Why do you work so hard to argue a losing point? It seems to be your thing. Consensus if forming to remove the flag. It would be political suicide to oppose it given the circumstances.


----------



## 2aguy

Hmmm...the first grand wizard of the ku klux klan....nathan beford forrest...was a democrat...

It is really funny...look up the kkk and who founded it and all you get is 6 confederate veterans...try ferreting out their political affiliation and you get nothing....sadly for the democrats they haven't thought to scrub forrest's political affiliation.....

Nathan Bedford Forrest - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



> He was a pledged delegate from Tennessee to the New York Democratic national convention of 4 July 1868. He served as the first Grand Wizard(head of movement) of the Ku Klux Klan,



I am sure wikipedia will correct that...and they will also scrub jefferson davis' party affiliation......


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you honestly believe the Dukes of Hazard defense for the flag being flown at the statehouse is adequate given it's other uses?
> You are ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are ridiculous. the south is bigger than the klan. the south gets to define the flag, not the klan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yours thankfully, is a minority opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why? what would happen if modern 2015 america had the same view of the flag as 1979 america?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't. That's the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you said "thankfully" that mine is a minority opinion.
> 
> so, i asked you why, what would happen if modern 2015 america had the same view of the flag as 1979 america?
> 
> you seem to be thankful about something, so what it is that you are thankful that we are avoiding?
> 
> you know what i think the difference would be?
> 
> i think it would deprive you libs of a tool to bash the south with.
> 
> and that that would be the only difference.
> 
> you would still bash them based on other excuses, of coures
Click to expand...


Hypothetical ramblings from your own imagination.


----------



## 2aguy

You fools don't realize that a supporter  of the Southern Poverty Law Center went in and tried to shoot up the Family Research Council headquarters with a gun and a bag of Chic F let sandwiches...which he planned on smearing on the faces of his victims...the SPLC is a lefty hate group, and they actually did inspire a mass shooter.


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> You fools don't realize that a supporter  of the Southern Poverty Law Center went in and tried to shoot up the Family Research Council headquarters with a gun and a bag of Chic F let sandwiches...which he planned on smearing on the faces of his victims...the SPLC is a lefty hate group, and they actually did inspire a mass shooter.


Sounds like second amendment remedies


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> nothing in that post relates to anything in my post.
> 
> why are you so afraid to answer the question?
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1980s?
> I remember them well
> 
> Affirmative action, women's rights, gay rights. We just don't put up with the intolerance we used to
> 
> We were willing to gloss over the true meaning of "southern pride" back then. That the rebel flag meant lynching, bombing and terrorism to many of our citizens. That the flag was flown as a reminder to blacks what their proper place was
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the democrat party meant lynching, bombing and terrorism against our citizens.  The democrat party continues to tell blacks their place in a democrat controlled society....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those were conservatives
> 
> A liberal would never sink to those levels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...what you mean to say is that a leftist/liberal would have killed far more people than the democrats ended up killing when they tried to keep their slaves and then tried to keep them from getting their Constitutional rights...considering other leftists around the world have murdered close to 100 million people, American leftists are slackers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abolitionists were all liberals
Click to expand...

Leftnutter...all slave owners were Democrats...just like you.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are ridiculous. the south is bigger than the klan. the south gets to define the flag, not the klan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours thankfully, is a minority opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why? what would happen if modern 2015 america had the same view of the flag as 1979 america?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't. That's the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you said "thankfully" that mine is a minority opinion.
> 
> so, i asked you why, what would happen if modern 2015 america had the same view of the flag as 1979 america?
> 
> you seem to be thankful about something, so what it is that you are thankful that we are avoiding?
> 
> you know what i think the difference would be?
> 
> i think it would deprive you libs of a tool to bash the south with.
> 
> and that that would be the only difference.
> 
> you would still bash them based on other excuses, of coures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hypothetical ramblings from your own imagination.
Click to expand...


OH! Now that is a LOVELY concession.

Good for you... evade the argument to avoid the accountability intrinsic TO the Argument.
_
Your concession is duly noted and summarily accepted._


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*The shooter is an ideological clone of conservatives..*.this is a reality they want to avoid discussing..so they start discussing that democrats owned slaves allegedly 150 years ago


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fools don't realize that a supporter  of the Southern Poverty Law Center went in and tried to shoot up the Family Research Council headquarters with a gun and a bag of Chic F let sandwiches...which he planned on smearing on the faces of his victims...the SPLC is a lefty hate group, and they actually did inspire a mass shooter.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like second amendment remedies
Click to expand...


Of course it does... because it is a 2nd Amendment Remedy, by those who lack the objectivity to understand what the 2nd amendment is, from where the right that it protects comes, thus the means to understand what the right IS and by logical extension, what the responsibilities are that sustain that right.

Meaning that what _"a supporter  of the Southern Poverty Law Center went in and tried to shoot up the Family Research Council headquarters with a gun and a bag of Chic F let sandwiches...which he planned on smearing on the faces of his victims..." _IS... is the product of Left-think doing what "Left-Think" trained it to do... which is to forfeit its rights, through the failure to adhere to and bear the responsibilities that sustain those rights.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*The latest deflection from :The shooter is an ideological clone of conservatives..*

Southern Poverty Law Center ....Unnnnnbelievable !!


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The shooter is an ideological clone of conservatives..*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!
> 
> And there ya have it kids... the Leftist proves itself a "LIAR!"  _*as promised.*_
Click to expand...

denial denial denial...he is your boy...own him...


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *The shooter is an ideological clone of conservatives..*.




ROFLMNAO!

And there ya have it kids... the Leftist proves itself a "LIAR!"  _*as promised: #1544 provided below for your edification:
*_


TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the are reactionary to the point of turning the clock back past the enlightenment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still there are the murders perpetrated by the white fellow traveler to the conservative cause...no tap dancing to other subjects any subject just to change the subject will work well here...you a wing nut ?
Click to expand...


Are there?

Really?

Huh...

Would you have an example of People who recognize, respect, defend and adhere to the Laws of Nature that Govern human behavior; laws that provide humanity with rights, which come with the responsibility to  recognize that everyone has the same rights and that there is NO POTENTIAL to take the life of an innocent, for any reason, taking the lives of innocent people, in the name of the Philosophy that RECOGNIZES THE RESPONSIBILITY TO NOT DO SO ?

I for one would LOVE to see what ya have on THAT.

(Reader, there will be no examples forthcoming, because the individual making the claim is LYING... I only offered the challenge as a means to help them PROVE that they're lying... and when sufficient time has passed to reasonably conclude that they have passed upon the opportunity to support their deceitful claim; THAT THEY ARE LYING, will be established.

Do ya see how easy this is? )


----------



## paddymurphy

2aguy said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow. that is dishonest.
> 
> 
> the one photo is taken hours, days? after the arrest when the criminal is not resisting and is being led around quietly.
> 
> the other is of a suspect resisting arrest and fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> All they have is lies.  Without lying they would have nothing to say.
Click to expand...




Where_r_my_Keys said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, there is often plenty of warning signs.
> 
> and mass murders do happen in other advanced countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but nowhere near as frequently.
> 
> We've had 14 mass shooting since Obama became President.
> 
> In that time, France has had... one.  The united Kingdom has had... one.  Germany has had... one. Italy - none.
> 
> Seeing a pattern here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And another thing....Europe is importing people from cultures far more violent than European culture.  That is going to make the crime rate in these  countries sky rocket...which it already is.  Just like deblasio is turning New York into the violent cesspit it was before Guilliani....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, of course, the crime rate in NYC is lowere under De Blasio than it ever was under Rudy.  Also dropping in Europe.  Liars lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed they DO... .  And what a striking Irony, given that Murder is up under Deblasio, as are all crimes.
> 
> What's more, The decline in the NYC "Assault" rate went from 44,122 from data in 2000, the year prior to Giuliani taking power,  to 34,302 in 95, four years after Giuliani came to power; nearly 10,000 fewer Assaults PER YEAR. Five years later, in 2000, Asaults fell ANOTHER nearly ten thousand to 25,924.  Bloomberg came to power in 2001 and by 2005 while Assualts came in fewer, the decline in Assaults had slowed, falling to just under 17,750 and in 2010... it had only fallen to just under 17,000.
> 
> The same is true for Murder Rates: Just prior to Giuliani 1990 there were 2262 Murders in NYC.  1995 four years after Giuliani, a thousand fewer murders, at 1162, by 2000 that was nearly cut in half at 670... Giulian serves another two years, Bloomberg comes in in 02, by 05 Murder was again down, but to only 539...  by 2010 the rate had remained roughly the same... at 536.    New York City s 20 Years of Declining Crime - Scientific American
> 
> So...  While crime fell, it hasn't fallen like it did under Giuliani and increases in crime rates begin, by a slowing of decline the rate of decline.
Click to expand...

so. Crime is lower, by far now than it was when Rudy (9/11) Giuliani was mayor. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## paddymurphy

2aguy said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, there is often plenty of warning signs.
> 
> and mass murders do happen in other advanced countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but nowhere near as frequently.
> 
> We've had 14 mass shooting since Obama became President.
> 
> In that time, France has had... one.  The united Kingdom has had... one.  Germany has had... one. Italy - none.
> 
> Seeing a pattern here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And another thing....Europe is importing people from cultures far more violent than European culture.  That is going to make the crime rate in these  countries sky rocket...which it already is.  Just like deblasio is turning New York into the violent cesspit it was before Guilliani....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, of course, the crime rate in NYC is lowere under De Blasio than it ever was under Rudy.  Also dropping in Europe.  Liars lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, gun crime is up in New York and they are now asking the ATF to help them prosecute gun criminals to try to get a handle on it moron.  And the Europeans are experiencing more crime not less, they are hiding their numbers.
Click to expand...

They are hiding their numbers?  The argument of a right winger when his lies are discovered.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

paddymurphy said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, of course, the crime rate in NYC is lowere under De Blasio than it ever was under Rudy.  Also dropping in Europe.  Liars lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they DO... .  And what a striking Irony, given that Murder is up under Deblasio, as are all crimes.
> 
> What's more, The decline in the NYC "Assault" rate went from 44,122 from data in 2000, the year prior to Giuliani taking power,  to 34,302 in 95, four years after Giuliani came to power; nearly 10,000 fewer Assaults PER YEAR. Five years later, in 2000, Asaults fell ANOTHER nearly ten thousand to 25,924.  Bloomberg came to power in 2001 and by 2005 while Assualts came in fewer, the decline in Assaults had slowed, falling to just under 17,750 and in 2010... it had only fallen to just under 17,000.
> 
> The same is true for Murder Rates: Just prior to Giuliani 1990 there were 2262 Murders in NYC.  1995 four years after Giuliani, a thousand fewer murders, at 1162, by 2000 that was nearly cut in half at 670... Giulian serves another two years, Bloomberg comes in in 02, by 05 Murder was again down, but to only 539...  by 2010 the rate had remained roughly the same... at 536.    New York City s 20 Years of Declining Crime - Scientific American
> 
> So...  While crime fell, it hasn't fallen like it did under Giuliani and increases in crime rates begin, by a slowing of decline the rate of decline.
Click to expand...




paddymurphy said:


> so. Crime is lower, by far now than it was when Rudy (9/11) Giuliani was mayor. Thanks for pointing that out.



In terms of Deceit, FRAUDULENTLY advanced as a means to influence the Ignorant...

Does anyone need anything else?

Let's review the facts that the above deflection sought to avoid: 

The decline in the NYC "Assault" rate went from 44,122 from data in 2000, the year prior to Giuliani taking power,  to 34,302 in 95.

Four years after Giuliani came to power; nearly 10,000 fewer Assaults PER YEAR. 

Five years later, in 2000, Asaults fell ANOTHER nearly ten thousand to 25,924.  

Bloomberg came to power in 2001 and by 2005 while Assualts came in fewer, t_he decline in Assaults had *slowed*_, falling to just under 17,750 and in 2010... it had only fallen to just under 17,000.

The same is true for Murder Rates: Just prior to Giuliani 1990 there were 2262 Murders in NYC.  

1995 four years after Giuliani, a thousand fewer murders, at 1162.

By 2000 that was nearly cut in half at 670... Giulian serves another two years... 

Sadly Bloomberg comes along in 02, by 05 Murder was again down, but to only 539...  

By 2010 the rate had remained roughly the same... at 536.    New York City s 20 Years of Declining Crime - Scientific American

So...  While crime fell, it hasn't fallen like it did under Giuliani and increases in crime rates begin, by a slowing of decline the rate of decline.

And to THAT... Those whose reject the Natural Laws that govern human behavior..., the rejection of which produced the murders of nine people as they worshipped God, which the Left ALSO rejects... come to set 9-11 an attack which came out of BOSTON, on New York... . 

And THAT is what is reasonably expected from the lowest common denominator, OKA: the adherents to Relativism...


----------



## paddymurphy

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> let's say a guy gets mad at another driver and shoots him. that's not a hate crime and that murder might get a 20 year sentence. but if the person is a known racist and goes out and kills a black person the circumstances are different. that person should get more years in jail because it's a hate crime.
> 
> in this situation it doesn't matter because hate crime or not this guy is going to get life in prison for the death penalty he will never see freedom again. Hate crimes are most important when determining whether the killer should get 20 years or more. do you understand this? Do you understand why we have hate crime laws? Because not all murders are equal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all murders are equal? That's just stupid on the face of it. What about assault's? Over 70 Whites were attacked during the "knockout game" and none of the Black perpetrators were prosecuted. Clearly these were racially motivated. But, when a White kid in Katy, Texas did the same to a Black man...Holder Justice Department pursued Civil Rights violation and possible hate crime offense. Therefore this makes "hate crime" laws racist and in my opinion %100 unconstitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.
> 
> FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.
> 
> But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not true because if a group of white guys beat up a black guy that could be a hate crime just like if a bunch of black guys beat up a white guy because he's white that's a hate crime - also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Crime is by its nature, hateful... That's why we call it crime and not "Rufus didn't pay for those shoes'.
> 
> It's a crime because Rufus stole property from Mr. Penney, who was selling those shoes to feed his family and the families of those he hired to sell his goods.  When one steals the property of others they are disrespecting that persons humanity; he is showing that he has no regard for the rights of Mr.Penney; rights which were a gift to Mr. Penney, from God.  Thus Rufus was demonstrating a disrespect for; or an offense against, or a sin against God; OKA: Hate.
> 
> So, there's no reason to reframe the issue as "Hateful", when the word Crime already does that.
> 
> Now, with that said; and as I pointed out above and as I have pointed out hundreds of times throughout this board, Hate Crimes are SUBJECTIVE... and it is a RARE day when a "Hate" crime is set against a black person for a crime against a white person, or where a Hate-crime is declared where a homosexual person murders a straight person.   And where subjectivism enters the law, the law fails to serve justice.
> 
> Simple stuff... Law only works where it remains OBJECTIVE.
Click to expand...

It is objective. If there is evidence that objectively proves that the crime was motivated by hatred of a particular race, it is a hate crime. For example, a man goes into a bkack church and announces that he going to shoot all the black folks there cause they be raping the white women and, later, when he us arrested, he says he did it to start a race war, that would be be objective proof of a hate crime. Get it?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*It's time people do face to it, the right wing media, especially fuxks news have been portraying black people as thugs who represent a danger to all of society (just the white part, which to them is all of society that matters) and giving to these impressionable minds the idea it's up to them to fix it in the name of their safety, faith and so on.*


----------



## gipper

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Let's Review:
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another pharmaceutical drugged murdering idiot...but Obama and other foolish pols claim the problem is guns and millions of Americans are blind to the truth.
> 
> The elephant in the room is Big Pharma and yet many can't see the elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kid didn't kill people with drugs.  He killed them with guns.
> 
> Guns are the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's review and see if we can isolate *THE PROBLEM!*
> 
> *"This kid didn't kill people with drugs.  He killed them..."*
> 
> Seems like THE PROBLEM is isolated to THE 21 YEAR OLD DRUG ADDLED MALE of Low moral character, who had no respect for his responsibilities that sustained HIS RIGHTS, thus he had no responsibility for THE RIGHTS OF OTHERS.
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> Now of the two competing set of Ideas:
> 
> 1- The Ideological Left which rejects the objectivity that recognizes the RIGHT SUSTAINING INDIVIDUAL RESPONSIBILITIES... which must be present for a sustanable right to actually exist.
> 
> AND
> 
> 2- The Philosophical Right, which fully recognizes, respects, defends and adhere TO the Laws of Nature that set the individual with responsibilities that sustain their God-given Rights...
> 
> Which do you suppose the 21 year old drug addled male who murdered those people who were sitting in fellowship with one another and with the Father... as they studied the Scriptures in a house of God, was operating upon?
> 
> I ask, because it is in THAT, where we will find *"THE PROBLEM!"*
Click to expand...

These serial killers and the taking of Big Pharma's drugs are linked...

*Nearly every mass shooting incident in the last twenty years, and multiple other instances of suicide and isolated shootings all share one thing in common, and it’s not the weapons used.
The overwhelming evidence points to the signal largest common factor in all of these incidents is the fact that all of the perpetrators were either actively taking powerful psychotropic drugs or had been at some point in the immediate past before they committed their crimes.*

On to the list of mass shooters and the stark link to psychotropic drugs.

·  Eric Harris age 17 (first on Zoloft then Luvox) and Dylan Klebold aged 18 (Columbine school shooting in Littleton, Colorado), killed 12 students and 1 teacher, and wounded 23 others, before killing themselves. Klebold’s medical records have never been made available to the public.

·  Jeff Weise, age 16, had been prescribed 60 mg/day of Prozac (three times the average starting dose for adults!) when he shot his grandfather, his grandfather’s girlfriend and many fellow students at Red Lake, Minnesota. He then shot himself. 10 dead, 12 wounded.

·  Cory Baadsgaard, age 16, Wahluke (Washington state) High School, was on Paxil (which caused him to have hallucinations) when he took a rifle to his high school and held 23 classmates hostage. He has no memory of the event.

·  Chris Fetters, age 13, killed his favorite aunt while taking Prozac.

·  Christopher Pittman, age 12, murdered both his grandparents while taking Zoloft.

·  Mathew Miller, age 13, hung himself in his bedroom closet after taking Zoloft for 6 days.

·  Kip Kinkel, age 15, (on Prozac and Ritalin) shot his parents while they slept then went to school and opened fire killing 2 classmates and injuring 22 shortly after beginning Prozac treatment.

·  Luke Woodham, age 16 (Prozac) killed his mother and then killed two students, wounding six others.

·  A boy in Pocatello, ID (Zoloft) in 1998 had a Zoloft-induced seizure that caused an armed stand off at his school.

·  Michael Carneal (Ritalin), age 14, opened fire on students at a high school prayer meeting in West Paducah, Kentucky. Three teenagers were killed, five others were wounded..

·  A young man in Huntsville, Alabama (Ritalin) went psychotic chopping up his parents with an ax and also killing one sibling and almost murdering another.

·  Andrew Golden, age 11, (Ritalin) and Mitchell Johnson, aged 14, (Ritalin) shot 15 people, killing four students, one teacher, and wounding 10 others.

·  TJ Solomon, age 15, (Ritalin) high school student in Conyers, Georgia opened fire on and wounded six of his class mates.

·  Rod Mathews, age 14, (Ritalin) beat a classmate to death with a bat.

·  James Wilson, age 19, (various psychiatric drugs) from Breenwood, South Carolina, took a .22 caliber revolver into an elementary school killing two young girls, and wounding seven other children and two teachers.

·  Elizabeth Bush, age 13, (Paxil) was responsible for a school shooting in Pennsylvania

·  Jason Hoffman (Effexor and Celexa) – school shooting in El Cajon, California

·  Jarred Viktor, age 15, (Paxil), after five days on Paxil he stabbed his grandmother 61 times.

·  Chris Shanahan, age 15 (Paxil) in Rigby, ID who out of the blue killed a woman.

·  Jeff Franklin (Prozac and Ritalin), Huntsville, AL, killed his parents as they came home from work using a sledge hammer, hatchet, butcher knife and mechanic’s file, then attacked his younger brothers and sister.

·  Neal Furrow (Prozac) in LA Jewish school shooting reported to have been court-ordered to be on Prozac along with several other medications.

·  Kevin Rider, age 14, was withdrawing from Prozac when he died from a gunshot wound to his head. Initially it was ruled a suicide, but two years later, the investigation into his death was opened as a possible homicide. The prime suspect, also age 14, had been taking Zoloft and other SSRI antidepressants.

·  Alex Kim, age 13, hung himself shortly after his Lexapro prescription had been doubled.

·  Diane Routhier was prescribed Welbutrin for gallstone problems. Six days later, after suffering many adverse effects of the drug, she shot herself.

·  Billy Willkomm, an accomplished wrestler and a University of Florida student, was prescribed Prozac at the age of 17. His family found him dead of suicide – hanging from a tall ladder at the family’s Gulf Shore Boulevard home in July 2002.

·  Kara Jaye Anne Fuller-Otter, age 12, was on Paxil when she hung herself from a hook in her closet. Kara’s parents said “…. the damn doctor wouldn’t take her off it and I asked him to when we went in on the second visit. I told him I thought she was having some sort of reaction to Paxil…”)

·  Gareth Christian, Vancouver, age 18, was on Paxil when he committed suicide in 2002,

·  (Gareth’s father could not accept his son’s death and killed himself.)

·  Julie Woodward, age 17, was on Zoloft when she hung herself in her family’s detached garage.

·  Matthew Miller was 13 when he saw a psychiatrist because he was having difficulty at school. The psychiatrist gave him samples of Zoloft. Seven days later his mother found him dead, hanging by a belt from a laundry hook in his closet.

·  Kurt Danysh, age 18, and on Prozac, killed his father with a shotgun. He is now behind prison bars, and writes letters, trying to warn the world that SSRI drugs can kill.

·  Woody ____, age 37, committed suicide while in his 5th week of taking Zoloft. Shortly before his death his physician suggested doubling the dose of the drug. He had seen his physician only for insomnia. He had never been depressed, nor did he have any history of any mental illness symptoms.

·  A boy from Houston, age 10, shot and killed his father after his Prozac dosage was increased.

·  Hammad Memon, age 15, shot and killed a fellow middle school student. He had been diagnosed with ADHD and depression and was taking Zoloft and “other drugs for the conditions.”

·  Matti Saari, a 22-year-old culinary student, shot and killed 9 students and a teacher, and wounded another student, before killing himself. Saari was taking an SSRI and a benzodiazapine.

·  Steven Kazmierczak, age 27, shot and killed five people and wounded 21 others before killing himself in a Northern Illinois University auditorium. According to his girlfriend, he had recently been taking Prozac, Xanax and Ambien. Toxicology results showed that he still had trace amounts of Xanax in his system.

·  Finnish gunman Pekka-Eric Auvinen, age 18, had been taking antidepressants before he killed eight people and wounded a dozen more at Jokela High School – then he committed suicide.

·  Asa Coon from Cleveland, age 14, shot and wounded four before taking his own life. Court records show Coon was on Trazodone.

·  Jon Romano, age 16, on medication for depression, fired a shotgun at a teacher in his

·  New York high school.

*Missing from list… 3 of 4 known to have taken these same meds….*

·  What drugs was Jared Lee Loughner on, age 21…… killed 6 people and injuring 14 others in Tuscon, Az

·  What drugs was James Eagan Holmes on, age 24….. killed 12 people and injuring 59 others in Aurora Colorado

·  What drugs was Jacob Tyler Roberts on, age 22, killed 2 injured 1, Clackamas Or

·  What drugs was Adam Peter Lanza on, age 20, Killed 26 and wounded 2 in Newtown Ct

Those focusing on further firearms bans or magazine restrictions are clearly focusing on the wrong issue and asking the wrong questions, either as a deliberate attempt to hide these links, or out of complete and utter ignorance.
Every Mass Shooting Has One Thing in Common LewRockwell.com


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Let s Go There Debby Irving


White Supremacy founded this country. It justified displacing and exterminating millions of indigenous people, for profit. It justified enslaving and trading fellow human beings, for profit. It continues to justify a system in which an elite few populate a hierarchically constructed top and are able to parcel out, or not, resources to the rest of us. It’s 180° away from America’s stated democratic ideals. And it continues to be the organizing principle that constructs American institutions, American hearts and minds, and the American master narrative – that one that tells us America was built by and for white people.


----------



## paddymurphy

gipper said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's Review:
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another pharmaceutical drugged murdering idiot...but Obama and other foolish pols claim the problem is guns and millions of Americans are blind to the truth.
> 
> The elephant in the room is Big Pharma and yet many can't see the elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kid didn't kill people with drugs.  He killed them with guns.
> 
> Guns are the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's review and see if we can isolate *THE PROBLEM!*
> 
> *"This kid didn't kill people with drugs.  He killed them..."*
> 
> Seems like THE PROBLEM is isolated to THE 21 YEAR OLD DRUG ADDLED MALE of Low moral character, who had no respect for his responsibilities that sustained HIS RIGHTS, thus he had no responsibility for THE RIGHTS OF OTHERS.
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> Now of the two competing set of Ideas:
> 
> 1- The Ideological Left which rejects the objectivity that recognizes the RIGHT SUSTAINING INDIVIDUAL RESPONSIBILITIES... which must be present for a sustanable right to actually exist.
> 
> AND
> 
> 2- The Philosophical Right, which fully recognizes, respects, defends and adhere TO the Laws of Nature that set the individual with responsibilities that sustain their God-given Rights...
> 
> Which do you suppose the 21 year old drug addled male who murdered those people who were sitting in fellowship with one another and with the Father... as they studied the Scriptures in a house of God, was operating upon?
> 
> I ask, because it is in THAT, where we will find *"THE PROBLEM!"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These serial killers and the taking of Big Pharma's drugs are linked...
> 
> *Nearly every mass shooting incident in the last twenty years, and multiple other instances of suicide and isolated shootings all share one thing in common, and it’s not the weapons used.
> The overwhelming evidence points to the signal largest common factor in all of these incidents is the fact that all of the perpetrators were either actively taking powerful psychotropic drugs or had been at some point in the immediate past before they committed their crimes.*
> 
> On to the list of mass shooters and the stark link to psychotropic drugs.
> 
> ·  Eric Harris age 17 (first on Zoloft then Luvox) and Dylan Klebold aged 18 (Columbine school shooting in Littleton, Colorado), killed 12 students and 1 teacher, and wounded 23 others, before killing themselves. Klebold’s medical records have never been made available to the public.
> 
> ·  Jeff Weise, age 16, had been prescribed 60 mg/day of Prozac (three times the average starting dose for adults!) when he shot his grandfather, his grandfather’s girlfriend and many fellow students at Red Lake, Minnesota. He then shot himself. 10 dead, 12 wounded.
> 
> ·  Cory Baadsgaard, age 16, Wahluke (Washington state) High School, was on Paxil (which caused him to have hallucinations) when he took a rifle to his high school and held 23 classmates hostage. He has no memory of the event.
> 
> ·  Chris Fetters, age 13, killed his favorite aunt while taking Prozac.
> 
> ·  Christopher Pittman, age 12, murdered both his grandparents while taking Zoloft.
> 
> ·  Mathew Miller, age 13, hung himself in his bedroom closet after taking Zoloft for 6 days.
> 
> ·  Kip Kinkel, age 15, (on Prozac and Ritalin) shot his parents while they slept then went to school and opened fire killing 2 classmates and injuring 22 shortly after beginning Prozac treatment.
> 
> ·  Luke Woodham, age 16 (Prozac) killed his mother and then killed two students, wounding six others.
> 
> ·  A boy in Pocatello, ID (Zoloft) in 1998 had a Zoloft-induced seizure that caused an armed stand off at his school.
> 
> ·  Michael Carneal (Ritalin), age 14, opened fire on students at a high school prayer meeting in West Paducah, Kentucky. Three teenagers were killed, five others were wounded..
> 
> ·  A young man in Huntsville, Alabama (Ritalin) went psychotic chopping up his parents with an ax and also killing one sibling and almost murdering another.
> 
> ·  Andrew Golden, age 11, (Ritalin) and Mitchell Johnson, aged 14, (Ritalin) shot 15 people, killing four students, one teacher, and wounding 10 others.
> 
> ·  TJ Solomon, age 15, (Ritalin) high school student in Conyers, Georgia opened fire on and wounded six of his class mates.
> 
> ·  Rod Mathews, age 14, (Ritalin) beat a classmate to death with a bat.
> 
> ·  James Wilson, age 19, (various psychiatric drugs) from Breenwood, South Carolina, took a .22 caliber revolver into an elementary school killing two young girls, and wounding seven other children and two teachers.
> 
> ·  Elizabeth Bush, age 13, (Paxil) was responsible for a school shooting in Pennsylvania
> 
> ·  Jason Hoffman (Effexor and Celexa) – school shooting in El Cajon, California
> 
> ·  Jarred Viktor, age 15, (Paxil), after five days on Paxil he stabbed his grandmother 61 times.
> 
> ·  Chris Shanahan, age 15 (Paxil) in Rigby, ID who out of the blue killed a woman.
> 
> ·  Jeff Franklin (Prozac and Ritalin), Huntsville, AL, killed his parents as they came home from work using a sledge hammer, hatchet, butcher knife and mechanic’s file, then attacked his younger brothers and sister.
> 
> ·  Neal Furrow (Prozac) in LA Jewish school shooting reported to have been court-ordered to be on Prozac along with several other medications.
> 
> ·  Kevin Rider, age 14, was withdrawing from Prozac when he died from a gunshot wound to his head. Initially it was ruled a suicide, but two years later, the investigation into his death was opened as a possible homicide. The prime suspect, also age 14, had been taking Zoloft and other SSRI antidepressants.
> 
> ·  Alex Kim, age 13, hung himself shortly after his Lexapro prescription had been doubled.
> 
> ·  Diane Routhier was prescribed Welbutrin for gallstone problems. Six days later, after suffering many adverse effects of the drug, she shot herself.
> 
> ·  Billy Willkomm, an accomplished wrestler and a University of Florida student, was prescribed Prozac at the age of 17. His family found him dead of suicide – hanging from a tall ladder at the family’s Gulf Shore Boulevard home in July 2002.
> 
> ·  Kara Jaye Anne Fuller-Otter, age 12, was on Paxil when she hung herself from a hook in her closet. Kara’s parents said “…. the damn doctor wouldn’t take her off it and I asked him to when we went in on the second visit. I told him I thought she was having some sort of reaction to Paxil…”)
> 
> ·  Gareth Christian, Vancouver, age 18, was on Paxil when he committed suicide in 2002,
> 
> ·  (Gareth’s father could not accept his son’s death and killed himself.)
> 
> ·  Julie Woodward, age 17, was on Zoloft when she hung herself in her family’s detached garage.
> 
> ·  Matthew Miller was 13 when he saw a psychiatrist because he was having difficulty at school. The psychiatrist gave him samples of Zoloft. Seven days later his mother found him dead, hanging by a belt from a laundry hook in his closet.
> 
> ·  Kurt Danysh, age 18, and on Prozac, killed his father with a shotgun. He is now behind prison bars, and writes letters, trying to warn the world that SSRI drugs can kill.
> 
> ·  Woody ____, age 37, committed suicide while in his 5th week of taking Zoloft. Shortly before his death his physician suggested doubling the dose of the drug. He had seen his physician only for insomnia. He had never been depressed, nor did he have any history of any mental illness symptoms.
> 
> ·  A boy from Houston, age 10, shot and killed his father after his Prozac dosage was increased.
> 
> ·  Hammad Memon, age 15, shot and killed a fellow middle school student. He had been diagnosed with ADHD and depression and was taking Zoloft and “other drugs for the conditions.”
> 
> ·  Matti Saari, a 22-year-old culinary student, shot and killed 9 students and a teacher, and wounded another student, before killing himself. Saari was taking an SSRI and a benzodiazapine.
> 
> ·  Steven Kazmierczak, age 27, shot and killed five people and wounded 21 others before killing himself in a Northern Illinois University auditorium. According to his girlfriend, he had recently been taking Prozac, Xanax and Ambien. Toxicology results showed that he still had trace amounts of Xanax in his system.
> 
> ·  Finnish gunman Pekka-Eric Auvinen, age 18, had been taking antidepressants before he killed eight people and wounded a dozen more at Jokela High School – then he committed suicide.
> 
> ·  Asa Coon from Cleveland, age 14, shot and wounded four before taking his own life. Court records show Coon was on Trazodone.
> 
> ·  Jon Romano, age 16, on medication for depression, fired a shotgun at a teacher in his
> 
> ·  New York high school.
> 
> *Missing from list… 3 of 4 known to have taken these same meds….*
> 
> ·  What drugs was Jared Lee Loughner on, age 21…… killed 6 people and injuring 14 others in Tuscon, Az
> 
> ·  What drugs was James Eagan Holmes on, age 24….. killed 12 people and injuring 59 others in Aurora Colorado
> 
> ·  What drugs was Jacob Tyler Roberts on, age 22, killed 2 injured 1, Clackamas Or
> 
> ·  What drugs was Adam Peter Lanza on, age 20, Killed 26 and wounded 2 in Newtown Ct
> 
> Those focusing on further firearms bans or magazine restrictions are clearly focusing on the wrong issue and asking the wrong questions, either as a deliberate attempt to hide these links, or out of complete and utter ignorance.
> Every Mass Shooting Has One Thing in Common LewRockwell.com
Click to expand...

Right. They also all drank milk. Must be a relationship. Did it occur to you that they were taking those drugs cause they suffered from mental ilness. Alex Jones is certainly in need of medication given how  nucking futs he is as are those who consider him a valid source


----------



## Hutch Starskey

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 1980s?
> I remember them well
> 
> Affirmative action, women's rights, gay rights. We just don't put up with the intolerance we used to
> 
> We were willing to gloss over the true meaning of "southern pride" back then. That the rebel flag meant lynching, bombing and terrorism to many of our citizens. That the flag was flown as a reminder to blacks what their proper place was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the democrat party meant lynching, bombing and terrorism against our citizens.  The democrat party continues to tell blacks their place in a democrat controlled society....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those were conservatives
> 
> A liberal would never sink to those levels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...what you mean to say is that a leftist/liberal would have killed far more people than the democrats ended up killing when they tried to keep their slaves and then tried to keep them from getting their Constitutional rights...considering other leftists around the world have murdered close to 100 million people, American leftists are slackers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abolitionists were all liberals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Abolitionsists were all Rebuplicans...and they believed in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights...which party today believes in those founding pricncipals again?  That's right...the republicans...and American Conservatives.....the dems attack freedom of religion, speech and the right to keep and bear arms....
Click to expand...


Republican liberals, yes.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, after more than 1,400 postings, we see the following pattern:
> 
> Lefties have a heart and some empathy. They also know a racist when they see one.
> 
> Righties have no heart, no soul, nix empathy. Fuggedaboudit. And to them, it's only a racist if it's Sharpton, Obummer and Co. And, and if that negero pastor had just had a gun, then he wouldn't have died, so it's all his fault and fuck all of you! Oh, and the Dukes of Hazzard was a cool show and since the confedrayte flaayg flew there, it's not raycizt!
> 
> Yin is divorcing Yang, I hear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep, that's a real open mind you have there lib.
> 
> those that disagree with you have "no heart, no soul".
> 
> so much for diversity.
Click to expand...

My mind is quite open. Unlike yours, it does not flop out of my head and land with an unceremonious *splat* on a sidewalk somewhere in bumfuck nowhereland....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no. Of course we need to keep guns out of the hands of mentally and criminally ill people such as Adam Lanza in Newtown and now Dylann Roof in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that you cannot tell whether someone is criminally or mentally ill until they commit a crime such as this.
> 
> President Obama is very correct when he said that this kind of mass murder does not happen in other advanced countries. Why doesn't anyone see the obvious staring them in the face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually, there is often plenty of warning signs.
> 
> and mass murders do happen in other advanced countries.
Click to expand...

Yes, indeed there ARE *cough, cough* warning signs, but mass murders like this rarely happen in other 1st world countries. Try again.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, there is often plenty of warning signs.
> 
> and mass murders do happen in other advanced countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but nowhere near as frequently.
> 
> We've had 14 mass shooting since Obama became President.
> 
> In that time, France has had... one.  The united Kingdom has had... one.  Germany has had... one. Italy - none.
> 
> Seeing a pattern here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> interesting. you changed the topic from mass murders to mass shootings.
> 
> why is that?
Click to expand...

Uh, Charleston was also a mass shooting.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

paddymurphy said:


> Right. They also all drank milk. Must be a relationship.



ROFLMNAO! 

You can NOT hide a Relativist.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> Republican liberals, yes.



Republican are Liberals; which is to say that Republicans are _advocates of Individual Liberty. _

You're conflating the meaning of the word with the hijacking of the word by the Leftist cult, as a means to illicitly use the meaning of the word, as they operate and otherwise promote its antithesis.


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> You do realize the black thug fought when they tried to put handcuffs on him...and had he simply allowed them to cuff him and let his tax payer financed lawyer do the talking for him he would have died of heart disease on his own time......right?



Wow, another racist blames the victim...


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> Europe has a national pacifism that extends to their criminals. They can, however, get weapons easily when the want them even with their extreme gun control laws. The weapon of choice for french criminals and terrorists seems to be fully automatic military rifles with 30 round magazines. Those are illegal across Europe but that fact never stops their criminals from getting them.



Except they don't get them as often.  

But let's keep pretending Europeans are some kind of strange aliens...


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> And another thing....Europe is importing people from cultures far more violent than European culture. That is going to make the crime rate in these countries sky rocket...which it already is. Just like deblasio is turning New York into the violent cesspit it was before Guilliani....



You know, the more you talk, the more you kind of sound like Darryl Roof.


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Let s Go There Debby Irving
> 
> 
> White Supremacy founded this country. It justified displacing and exterminating millions of indigenous people, for profit. It justified enslaving and trading fellow human beings, for profit. It continues to justify a system in which an elite few populate a hierarchically constructed top and are able to parcel out, or not, resources to the rest of us. It’s 180° away from America’s stated democratic ideals. And it continues to be the organizing principle that constructs American institutions, American hearts and minds, and the American master narrative – that one that tells us America was built by and for white people.




You people are morons....the entire history of the world has been conflict between people....the Normans invaded England, the Japanese invaded Korea, the Philipines and China...and that was barely 60 years ago, the Zulu exterminated the pygmy tribes around them, the aztecs murdered and ate their rivals the Iroquois conquered the tribes around them no one like the Lahkota....the muslims in Africa invaded europe....get the fuck over yourselves.....

America is the one country that stopped all that crap, freed the slaves brought here by the Europeans and Africans and gave them the same rights as all other races in the country.....if you fuck heads didn't lie you wouldn't have anything to say....


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe has a national pacifism that extends to their criminals. They can, however, get weapons easily when the want them even with their extreme gun control laws. The weapon of choice for french criminals and terrorists seems to be fully automatic military rifles with 30 round magazines. Those are illegal across Europe but that fact never stops their criminals from getting them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except they don't get them as often.
> 
> But let's keep pretending Europeans are some kind of strange aliens...
Click to expand...



They don't use them because they choose not to...except in Marseille they use them a lot there...they get them easily despite the extreme anti gun laws in Europe.


----------



## 2aguy

paddymurphy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, there is often plenty of warning signs.
> 
> and mass murders do happen in other advanced countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but nowhere near as frequently.
> 
> We've had 14 mass shooting since Obama became President.
> 
> In that time, France has had... one.  The united Kingdom has had... one.  Germany has had... one. Italy - none.
> 
> Seeing a pattern here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And another thing....Europe is importing people from cultures far more violent than European culture.  That is going to make the crime rate in these  countries sky rocket...which it already is.  Just like deblasio is turning New York into the violent cesspit it was before Guilliani....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, of course, the crime rate in NYC is lowere under De Blasio than it ever was under Rudy.  Also dropping in Europe.  Liars lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, gun crime is up in New York and they are now asking the ATF to help them prosecute gun criminals to try to get a handle on it moron.  And the Europeans are experiencing more crime not less, they are hiding their numbers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are hiding their numbers?  The argument of a right winger when his lies are discovered.
Click to expand...



No moron...the left wing huffington post says so Loser...*."L"
*
Manufacturing Low Crime Rates at the NYPD Reputation Versus Safety Under Bloomberg and Kelly Eli B. Silverman


*The practice of manufacturing artificially low crime rates increased substantially after 2002 under Mayor Michael Bloomberg and his police commissioner Raymond Kelly*.New research based on interviews with 2,000 retired police officers from the NYPD reveals pervasive, system-wide corruption of criminal records and police practices. This research suggests that concern with the department's reputation for reducing crime, much more than with public safety, drives police policy.

Mountains of scientific evidence supporting this are explored in _The Crime Numbers Game_. The bulk of the book's evidence came from a survey of 500 retired police officers ranked captain and above, as well as from in depth interviews with over 40 retired and active officers.

A new survey of former NYPD officers includes 10 police chiefs, 36 inspectors, 63 captains, 262 lieutenants, 382 sergeants, and 1,154 patrol officers and detectives. The survey asked officers if they had witnessed words being changed in crime reports or observed other unethical efforts to downgrade serious crimes to lesser offenses. Using the officers who retired before 1995 as a baseline, the survey found that 25 percent of those officers had personally observed unethical crime reporting. Only 28 percent of those who retired between 1995 and 2001 had observed these activities.

However, in the Kelly/Bloomberg era (2002 and after) over half the officers -- 51 percent -- had observed the intentional misclassification of serious crimes as petty offenses and other unethical practices, typically multiple times. Officers also reported that since 2002 they had experienced unusually strong pressures from supervisors to downgrade crimes and keep crime numbers low.

*The consequences of downgrading or not reporting crimes can be severe. For example, in 2010 recently retired Detective Harold Hernandez revealed to Village Voice reporter Graham Rayman that a series of sexual assault-robberies in Washington Heights had been downgraded from serious felonies to misdemeanors. As a result, the NYPD missed the crime pattern and allowed a sexual predator to remain at large for at least two months and to commit six more rapes.*


*More evidence came from numerous NYPD whistleblowers. Since 2010 officers Adrian Schoolcraft, Craig Matthews, Frank Polestro, Adyl Polanco, and Vanessa Hicks have talked openly to reporters and TV cameras about the routine downgrading of crimes and the use of illegal arrest quotas by the NYPD. *Not surprisingly, they have been punished by the department for doing so. Other officers have discussed confidentially the pressure to keep numbers low with reporters and researchers (including the authors).

It is important to understand that the official crime rate is a powerful indicator of crime in New York and a broader gauge of how the city is doing. The mayor and other officials, the real estate and tourist industries, and the top brass at the NYPD all have a strong interest in keeping the crime numbers low.


----------



## 2aguy

Now...the socialists in Germany, let's put the number of people they murdered at 12 million.....could be more.  

They started the killings in 1939.

that was 74 years ago......

12 million divided by 74 is......162,162 people a year for Europe.....on top of those killed by regular criminals.....I'd say we are far more peaceful...they just rest longer between periods of mass murder....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Dylann Storm Roof Photos Found on Website*





http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/21/u...-website-charleston-church-shooting.html?_r=0

*COLUMBIA, S.C. — A website with a white supremacist manifesto features dozens of photos of Dylann Storm Roof, the man accused of killing nine people at a church in Charleston, S.C., posing with weapons, burning an American flag and visiting Southern historic sites and Confederate soldiers’ graves*


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Dylann Storm Roof Photos Found on Website*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/21/u...-website-charleston-church-shooting.html?_r=0
> 
> *COLUMBIA, S.C. — A website with a white supremacist manifesto features dozens of photos of Dylann Storm Roof, the man accused of killing nine people at a church in Charleston, S.C., posing with weapons, burning an American flag and visiting Southern historic sites and Confederate soldiers’ graves*




So...he was old school democrat is what you are saying.......right?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

I am shocked shocked that there are ties between Roof and organized Right wing Terror Hate groups ...who knew ?


----------



## 2aguy

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylann Storm Roof Photos Found on Website*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/21/u...-website-charleston-church-shooting.html?_r=0
> 
> *COLUMBIA, S.C. — A website with a white supremacist manifesto features dozens of photos of Dylann Storm Roof, the man accused of killing nine people at a church in Charleston, S.C., posing with weapons, burning an American flag and visiting Southern historic sites and Confederate soldiers’ graves*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...he was old school democrat is what you are saying.......right?
Click to expand...




2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylann Storm Roof Photos Found on Website*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/21/u...-website-charleston-church-shooting.html?_r=0
> 
> *COLUMBIA, S.C. — A website with a white supremacist manifesto features dozens of photos of Dylann Storm Roof, the man accused of killing nine people at a church in Charleston, S.C., posing with weapons, burning an American flag and visiting Southern historic sites and Confederate soldiers’ graves*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...he was old school democrat is what you are saying.......right?
Click to expand...



So...which American Conservative Republican would ever burn the American flag?  Hmmm...seems to me the only people who would join him in burning the flag would be leftists......


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylann Storm Roof Photos Found on Website*
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/21/u...-website-charleston-church-shooting.html?_r=0
> 
> *COLUMBIA, S.C. — A website with a white supremacist manifesto features dozens of photos of Dylann Storm Roof, the man accused of killing nine people at a church in Charleston, S.C., posing with weapons, burning an American flag and visiting Southern historic sites and Confederate soldiers’ graves*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...he was old school democrat is what you are saying.......right?
Click to expand...


He is of course a Right wing conservative and a nut bag but I repeat myself...


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I am shocked shocked that there are ties between Roof and organized Right wing Terror Hate groups ...who knew ?




No...you got that wrong...racism is part of the democrat party and they are left of center...far left.....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Let me see he has a gun by his testicles and he has a Red neck flag must be a Liberal waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylann Storm Roof Photos Found on Website*
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/21/u...-website-charleston-church-shooting.html?_r=0
> 
> *COLUMBIA, S.C. — A website with a white supremacist manifesto features dozens of photos of Dylann Storm Roof, the man accused of killing nine people at a church in Charleston, S.C., posing with weapons, burning an American flag and visiting Southern historic sites and Confederate soldiers’ graves*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...he was old school democrat is what you are saying.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is of course a Right wing conservative and a nut bag but I repeat myself...
Click to expand...



You know...you don't know what those words mean because you keep using them wrong......American Conservatives believe in individual liberty, and a color blind society, the left wing democrats see minorities as inferior and in need of their control......try to get it right moron...


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Let me see he has a gun by his testicles and he has a Red neck flag must be a Liberal waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa




Yes...only a stupid lefty would use a gun like that........


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

American conservatives are right wing racist bigots and frightened little ninnies....


----------



## Nutz

Teaperism at its best.  Did USMB and its racist members celebrate when news of the shooting came on.  How many posts by non_racist members were edited or deleted by the mods?  How many non racists wete put on a slowdown or banned for condemning this terrorist act....or for disagreeing with the USMB hate narrative?
Either way...my bet....less than 7 degrees of seperation between roof and an esteemed USMB hate monger


----------



## hunarcy

2aguy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylann Storm Roof Photos Found on Website*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/21/u...-website-charleston-church-shooting.html?_r=0
> 
> *COLUMBIA, S.C. — A website with a white supremacist manifesto features dozens of photos of Dylann Storm Roof, the man accused of killing nine people at a church in Charleston, S.C., posing with weapons, burning an American flag and visiting Southern historic sites and Confederate soldiers’ graves*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...he was old school democrat is what you are saying.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylann Storm Roof Photos Found on Website*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/21/u...-website-charleston-church-shooting.html?_r=0
> 
> *COLUMBIA, S.C. — A website with a white supremacist manifesto features dozens of photos of Dylann Storm Roof, the man accused of killing nine people at a church in Charleston, S.C., posing with weapons, burning an American flag and visiting Southern historic sites and Confederate soldiers’ graves*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So...he was old school democrat is what you are saying.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So...which American Conservative Republican would ever burn the American flag?  Hmmm...seems to me the only people who would join him in burning the flag would be leftists......
Click to expand...


Odd that the NYTimes didn't identify the website or print any of the other pictures it describes.  I don't doubt that the guy is a nut, but I can't imagine he was publicly display hat weapon in that manner.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> Yes...only a stupid lefty would use a gun like that........



the wing nut flag is a disguise eh waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> American conservatives are right wing racist bigots and frightened little ninnies....




The home of racism has been and always will be the democrat party....the President of the Confederate states, jefferson davis...democrat....the first grand wizard of the kkk, nathan beford forrest...democrat.....

modern day democrats are the repository of race hate....from la raza, hispanic racists, to the NAACP, the southern poverty law center, the congressional black caucus, jesse jackson, al sharpton and barak obama (who acrtually attended an openly racist church for 20 years and had the racist pastor, jeremiah wright marry him and michelle and baptize their kids) jeremiah wright, the black racists,  and bill clinton, the serial sexual predator had a political mentor j. william fulbright an old school segregationist, and the kkk member robert byrd....the white racists.......


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

hunarcy said:


> Odd that the NYTimes didn't identify the website or print any of the other pictures it describes.  I don't doubt that the guy is a nut, but I can't imagine he was publicly display hat weapon in that manner.



Yeah they made it all up..photo shopped the deal..sure sure LOL


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...only a stupid lefty would use a gun like that........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wing nut flag is a disguise eh waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Click to expand...



the killer is an old school democrat....the modern democrats believe in making all races slaves, not just blacks.....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*More white folks acting ugly....*




* Westboro Baptist Church To Spread Their Hate At The Funerals Of Charleston Shooting Victims *

The empty souls of the Westboro Baptist Church are going to picket the funerals of the nine people murdered in a terrorist act, which they say is a…


----------



## Hutch Starskey

2aguy said:


> Now...the socialists in Germany, let's put the number of people they murdered at 12 million.....could be more.
> 
> They started the killings in 1939.
> 
> that was 74 years ago......
> 
> 12 million divided by 74 is......162,162 people a year for Europe.....on top of those killed by regular criminals.....I'd say we are far more peaceful...they just rest longer between periods of mass murder....




Wow.....just wow. SMH.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> No...you got that wrong...racism is part of the democrat party and they are left of center...far left.....


Think the Democrats will sweep the south do you ...LOL waaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## rightwinger

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Let me see he has a gun by his testicles and he has a Red neck flag must be a Liberal waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Only a week ago, that picture would make him a rightwing hero


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Hutch Starskey said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now...the socialists in Germany, let's put the number of people they murdered at 12 million.....could be more.
> 
> They started the killings in 1939.
> 
> that was 74 years ago......
> 
> 12 million divided by 74 is......162,162 people a year for Europe.....on top of those killed by regular criminals.....I'd say we are far more peaceful...they just rest longer between periods of mass murder....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....just wow. SMH.
Click to expand...

They are something else eh...LOL


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

rightwinger said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see he has a gun by his testicles and he has a Red neck flag must be a Liberal waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> Only a week ago, that picture would make him a rightwing hero
Click to expand...

He is a much bigger Right wing hero right now they just deny it .....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

the same folks who scream that Democrats are coddling the Negro with "free shit" are also screaming that the preferred party of someone like the Right wing neo confederate goofy gun nut who slaughtered 9 Blacks is the Democratic party...I bet that beats all you all ever saw...


----------



## Nutz

rightwinger said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see he has a gun by his testicles and he has a Red neck flag must be a Liberal waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> Only a week ago, that picture would make him a rightwing hero
Click to expand...

He still is a teaper hero....they are just pussies and wont admit it


----------



## Hutch Starskey

TyroneSlothrop said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odd that the NYTimes didn't identify the website or print any of the other pictures it describes.  I don't doubt that the guy is a nut, but I can't imagine he was publicly display hat weapon in that manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they made it all up..photo shopped the deal..sure sure LOL
Click to expand...


Such a proud southerner simply displaying the flag of southern culture.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Nutz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see he has a gun by his testicles and he has a Red neck flag must be a Liberal waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> Only a week ago, that picture would make him a rightwing hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He still is a teaper hero....they are just pussies and wont admit it
Click to expand...

The most they will say is that Blacks are killing whites ...as a defense for the 9 homicides...


----------



## hunarcy

Nutz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see he has a gun by his testicles and he has a Red neck flag must be a Liberal waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> Only a week ago, that picture would make him a rightwing hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He still is a teaper hero....they are just pussies and wont admit it
Click to expand...



So, it bothers you that those on the right reject his violence and his motivations?  Perhaps that has more to do with your incorrect hate filled partisan viewpoint than any inconsistency on their parts.


----------



## Nutz

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see he has a gun by his testicles and he has a Red neck flag must be a Liberal waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> Only a week ago, that picture would make him a rightwing hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He still is a teaper hero....they are just pussies and wont admit it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most they will say is that Blacks are killing whites ...as a defense for the 9 homicides...
Click to expand...

They are pissed that their race war effort fizzled.


----------



## Nutz

hunarcy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see he has a gun by his testicles and he has a Red neck flag must be a Liberal waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> Only a week ago, that picture would make him a rightwing hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He still is a teaper hero....they are just pussies and wont admit it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, it bothers you that those on the right reject his violence and his motivations?  Perhaps that has more to do with your incorrect hate filled partisan viewpoint than any inconsistency on their parts.
Click to expand...

I am a true conservative....USMB is a hate site where none of the teapers have condemnednthis terrorist act without attacking someone or something else. In other words....your ilk creates a false equivalency to spread your hate.


----------



## hunarcy

hunarcy said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylann Storm Roof Photos Found on Website*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/21/u...-website-charleston-church-shooting.html?_r=0
> 
> *COLUMBIA, S.C. — A website with a white supremacist manifesto features dozens of photos of Dylann Storm Roof, the man accused of killing nine people at a church in Charleston, S.C., posing with weapons, burning an American flag and visiting Southern historic sites and Confederate soldiers’ graves*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...he was old school democrat is what you are saying.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylann Storm Roof Photos Found on Website*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/21/u...-website-charleston-church-shooting.html?_r=0
> 
> *COLUMBIA, S.C. — A website with a white supremacist manifesto features dozens of photos of Dylann Storm Roof, the man accused of killing nine people at a church in Charleston, S.C., posing with weapons, burning an American flag and visiting Southern historic sites and Confederate soldiers’ graves*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So...he was old school democrat is what you are saying.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So...which American Conservative Republican would ever burn the American flag?  Hmmm...seems to me the only people who would join him in burning the flag would be leftists......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd that the NYTimes didn't identify the website or print any of the other pictures it describes.  I don't doubt that the guy is a nut, but I can't imagine he was publicly display hat weapon in that manner.
Click to expand...


LOL!  The website is called "The Last Rhodesian", not "The Last Confederate".  The "manifesto" is not signed by Root.  

I also note that the website seems to be hosted on an Eastern European or Russian server.

Perhaps it was put up by Root...I just can't tell.


----------



## Lakhota

*Dylann Roof's Manifesto*

Dylann Roof, the 21-year-old charged with killing nine people in Charleston, South Carolina, this week, allegedly wrote a lengthy, racist manifesto on a website he created this year, according to Gawker and The Daily Beast.

The website, "The Last Rhodesian," includes a passage about why the writer, identified as Roof, chose Charleston.

I have no choice. I am not in the position to, alone, go into the ghetto and fight. I chose Charleston because it is most historic city in my state, and at one time had the highest ratio of blacks to Whites in the country. We have no skinheads, no real KKK, no one doing anything but talking on the internet. Well someone has to have the bravery to take it to the real world, and I guess that has to be me.​
Complete Manifesto: Manifesto Of Accused Charleston Shooter Reportedly Found Online






Here Is What Appears to Be Dylann Roof's Racist Manifesto - Gawker






Alleged Dylann Roof Manifesto Found - The Daily Beast

How could his parents not have known about his extreme racist hatred?  Are they the source?  How many more homegrown racist terrorists like him are out there?


----------



## hunarcy

Nutz said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see he has a gun by his testicles and he has a Red neck flag must be a Liberal waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> Only a week ago, that picture would make him a rightwing hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He still is a teaper hero....they are just pussies and wont admit it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, it bothers you that those on the right reject his violence and his motivations?  Perhaps that has more to do with your incorrect hate filled partisan viewpoint than any inconsistency on their parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a true conservative....USMB is a hate site where none of the teapers have condemnednthis terrorist act without attacking someone or something else. In other words....your ilk creates a false equivalency to spread your hate.
Click to expand...


You'll have to forgive me.  I had no idea you were this sort of trolling flamer.  I shouldn't have responded to you and will put you on ignore immediately.


----------



## boedicca

Lakhota said:


> *Dylann Roof's Manifesto*
> 
> 
> 
> I have no choice. I am not in the position to, alone, go into the ghetto and fight. I chose Charleston because it is most historic city in my state, and at one time had the highest ratio of blacks to Whites in the country.* We have no skinheads, no real KKK, no one doing anything but talking on the internet. Well someone has to have the bravery to take it to the real world, and I guess that has to be me.*​


​

That clearly demonstrates that Roof was acting on his own and was not part of some terrorist group.

He's trying to launch such an effort, but he failed.


----------



## Nutz

hunarcy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see he has a gun by his testicles and he has a Red neck flag must be a Liberal waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> Only a week ago, that picture would make him a rightwing hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He still is a teaper hero....they are just pussies and wont admit it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, it bothers you that those on the right reject his violence and his motivations?  Perhaps that has more to do with your incorrect hate filled partisan viewpoint than any inconsistency on their parts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am a true conservative....USMB is a hate site where none of the teapers have condemnednthis terrorist act without attacking someone or something else. In other words....your ilk creates a false equivalency to spread your hate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll have to forgive me.  I had no idea you were this sort of trolling flamer.  I shouldn't have responded to you and will put you on ignore immediately.
Click to expand...

You fit in well here.  Heil Hitler


----------



## boedicca

Nutz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see he has a gun by his testicles and he has a Red neck flag must be a Liberal waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> Only a week ago, that picture would make him a rightwing hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He still is a teaper hero....they are just pussies and wont admit it
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Dylann Storm Roof Photos Found on Website*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/21/u...-website-charleston-church-shooting.html?_r=0
> 
> *COLUMBIA, S.C. — A website with a white supremacist manifesto features dozens of photos of Dylann Storm Roof, the man accused of killing nine people at a church in Charleston, S.C., posing with weapons, burning an American flag and visiting Southern historic sites and Confederate soldiers’ graves*


He looks like one of those Duke boys, from The Dukes of Hazard

"Just a good ole boy, never doin no harm"


----------



## Nutz

boedicca said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see he has a gun by his testicles and he has a Red neck flag must be a Liberal waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> Only a week ago, that picture would make him a rightwing hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He still is a teaper hero....they are just pussies and wont admit it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42855
Click to expand...

What are you talking about...I wouldn't let you put that nasty teaper mouth anywhere near my ball sack


----------



## 2aguy

Hutch Starskey said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odd that the NYTimes didn't identify the website or print any of the other pictures it describes.  I don't doubt that the guy is a nut, but I can't imagine he was publicly display hat weapon in that manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they made it all up..photo shopped the deal..sure sure LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a proud southerner simply displaying the flag of southern culture.
Click to expand...



Actually, it is more accurate to say a flag of the democrat party.....


----------



## boedicca

Nutz said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see he has a gun by his testicles and he has a Red neck flag must be a Liberal waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> Only a week ago, that picture would make him a rightwing hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He still is a teaper hero....they are just pussies and wont admit it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42855
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about...I wouldn't let you put that nasty teaper mouth anywhere near my ball sack
Click to expand...



The only people who keep using that phrase are Prog Loons such as yourself.  You are obsessed with this particular sexual practice.


----------



## 2aguy

The battle flag of the Republican party and the United States of America...





The battle flag of the democrat party and the Confederate States of America...the slave owning states....


----------



## Toro

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> American conservatives are right wing racist bigots and frightened little ninnies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The home of racism has been and always will be the democrat party....the President of the Confederate states, jefferson davis...democrat....the first grand wizard of the kkk, nathan beford forrest...democrat.....
> 
> modern day democrats are the repository of race hate....from la raza, hispanic racists, to the NAACP, the southern poverty law center, the congressional black caucus, jesse jackson, al sharpton and barak obama (who acrtually attended an openly racist church for 20 years and had the racist pastor, jeremiah wright marry him and michelle and baptize their kids) jeremiah wright, the black racists,  and bill clinton, the serial sexual predator had a political mentor j. william fulbright an old school segregationist, and the kkk member robert byrd....the white racists.......
Click to expand...


Must be hard being you.


----------



## Nutz

boedicca said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see he has a gun by his testicles and he has a Red neck flag must be a Liberal waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> Only a week ago, that picture would make him a rightwing hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He still is a teaper hero....they are just pussies and wont admit it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42855
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about...I wouldn't let you put that nasty teaper mouth anywhere near my ball sack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only people who keep using that phrase are Prog Loons such as yourself.  You are obsessed with this particular sexual practice.
> 
> View attachment 42856
Click to expand...

Umm....you used that term...not me you idiot teaper.  And no....you cannot livk my balls.  Teaper mouths are venemous.


----------



## boedicca

Nutz said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a week ago, that picture would make him a rightwing hero
> 
> 
> 
> He still is a teaper hero....they are just pussies and wont admit it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42855
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about...I wouldn't let you put that nasty teaper mouth anywhere near my ball sack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only people who keep using that phrase are Prog Loons such as yourself.  You are obsessed with this particular sexual practice.
> 
> View attachment 42856
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm....you used that term...not me you idiot teaper.  And no....you cannot livk my balls.  Teaper mouths are venemous.
Click to expand...



No. I've never used that term.  But you leftwing loons babble it so much that you must really Want It.


----------



## 2aguy

Toro said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> American conservatives are right wing racist bigots and frightened little ninnies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The home of racism has been and always will be the democrat party....the President of the Confederate states, jefferson davis...democrat....the first grand wizard of the kkk, nathan beford forrest...democrat.....
> 
> modern day democrats are the repository of race hate....from la raza, hispanic racists, to the NAACP, the southern poverty law center, the congressional black caucus, jesse jackson, al sharpton and barak obama (who acrtually attended an openly racist church for 20 years and had the racist pastor, jeremiah wright marry him and michelle and baptize their kids) jeremiah wright, the black racists,  and bill clinton, the serial sexual predator had a political mentor j. william fulbright an old school segregationist, and the kkk member robert byrd....the white racists.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must be hard being you.
Click to expand...



No....it is quite easy....I believe in freedom and individual liberty and a color blind society based on the Constitution and the Bill of Rights and the founding document the Declaration of Independence.....I believe in respecting the lives of all human beings without regard to race, religion or national origin, and in free market Capitalism, the free exchange of goods and services.......easy to live with those beliefs......


----------



## Nutz

boedicca said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> He still is a teaper hero....they are just pussies and wont admit it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42855
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What are you talking about...I wouldn't let you put that nasty teaper mouth anywhere near my ball sack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only people who keep using that phrase are Prog Loons such as yourself.  You are obsessed with this particular sexual practice.
> 
> View attachment 42856
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm....you used that term...not me you idiot teaper.  And no....you cannot livk my balls.  Teaper mouths are venemous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I've never used that term.  But you leftwing loons babble it so much that you must really Want It.View attachment 42857
Click to expand...

Ummm...everytime you post your silly meme....you use that term.  Lmao....teapers.are pathetic


----------



## novasteve

There are now photos of  him burning US flags and stomping on  US flags. W ill this mean liberals will like him a little more?


----------



## boedicca

Nutz said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42855
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about...I wouldn't let you put that nasty teaper mouth anywhere near my ball sack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only people who keep using that phrase are Prog Loons such as yourself.  You are obsessed with this particular sexual practice.
> 
> View attachment 42856
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm....you used that term...not me you idiot teaper.  And no....you cannot livk my balls.  Teaper mouths are venemous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I've never used that term.  But you leftwing loons babble it so much that you must really Want It.View attachment 42857
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm...everytime you post your silly meme....you use that term.  Lmao....teapers.are pathetic
Click to expand...


----------



## Nutz

boedicca said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about...I wouldn't let you put that nasty teaper mouth anywhere near my ball sack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only people who keep using that phrase are Prog Loons such as yourself.  You are obsessed with this particular sexual practice.
> 
> View attachment 42856
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Umm....you used that term...not me you idiot teaper.  And no....you cannot livk my balls.  Teaper mouths are venemous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. I've never used that term.  But you leftwing loons babble it so much that you must really Want It.View attachment 42857
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm...everytime you post your silly meme....you use that term.  Lmao....teapers.are pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 42858
Click to expand...

You sure are a horny teaper.


----------



## 2aguy

novasteve said:


> There are now photos of  him burning US flags and stomping on  US flags. W ill this mean liberals will like him a little more?




And as I pointed out.....what modern American Conservative/tea party/libertarian, is going to stomp on or burn the American flag......who actually does that....people who vote for the democrats and other lefties...........so who is he closer to?


----------



## Jackson

This young man has to have his trial and then be sentenced for I am quite sure he'll be convicted.  I just hope he is in a prison atmosphere that is mostly black.  I usually do not wish ill for people, but he has lessons to learn.  Of the prison population that targets him, may there be one black that will talk to him and show him he is exactly what he is calling the racist, terrorist and stupid.  Everything he has said about blacks is true for him.  He didn't know that when he points his finger, three are pointing directly at himself.


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> They don't use them because they choose not to...except in Marseille they use them a lot there...they get them easily despite the extreme anti gun laws in Europe.



YOu mean, they don't let crazy people buy guns or people who don't need them? Yeah, that's extreme.  

France has 258 gun homicides a year to our 11,000.


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> Now...the socialists in Germany, let's put the number of people they murdered at 12 million.....could be more.



Uh, Wars are a little different, guy.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

* Even Mitt Romney Says South Carolina Needs to Take Down the Confederate Flag *
In the face of the stunning cowardice of almost all of the Republicans running for president in 2016, we get this from Mitt Romney of all people,


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

novasteve said:


> There are now photos of  him burning US flags and stomping on  US flags. W ill this mean liberals will like him a little more?


he is one of your nut bags ...

Dylann Roof s Manifesto Appears To Have Surfaced

A manifesto appearing to belong to Dylann Roof, the 21-year-old arrested for Wednesday’s deadly church shooting in Charleston, South Carolina, has surfaced online. The site detailing the writer's racist stances, especially concerning his views on African-Americans, was created by someone with Roof's name and media reports surfaced Saturday morning after Twitter users @HenryKrinkle and @EMQuangel discovered the site.

The site details a number of racist stances. The text reads,* "The event that truly awakened me was the Trayvon Martin case,"*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

* Their Reaction to Charleston Shooting Disqualifies the GOP from American Politics *

Far from even admitting black people were killed because they were black, conservatives didn't even want to admit the killer was white…


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Fox Investigates Charleston *


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

There is no need to respect a symbol that is as evil and vicious to African Americans as the Nazi swastika flag is to Jews. In fact, it is important to actively disrespect the banner that represents a pure form of human evil.The display of the Confederate flag — anywhere — is a nonverbal statement of race hate. Its burning would be a nonverbal response to its crude attitude. You're sure not going to change their attitudes with sweet reason. Fight their figurative fire with the real thing.

Read the whole op-ed at the Detroit Free Press.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Hutch Starskey said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now...the socialists in Germany, let's put the number of people they murdered at 12 million.....could be more.
> 
> They started the killings in 1939.
> 
> that was 74 years ago......
> 
> 12 million divided by 74 is......162,162 people a year for Europe.....on top of those killed by regular criminals.....I'd say we are far more peaceful...they just rest longer between periods of mass murder....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....just wow. SMH.
Click to expand...



Yes, that someone would be perverted enough to think that this kind of math makes any sense in any universe.... well, it just screams RWNJ.


----------



## Statistikhengst

hunarcy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see he has a gun by his testicles and he has a Red neck flag must be a Liberal waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a week ago, that picture would make him a rightwing hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He still is a teaper hero....they are just pussies and wont admit it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, it bothers you that those on the right reject his violence and his motivations?  Perhaps that has more to do with your incorrect hate filled partisan viewpoint than any inconsistency on their parts.
Click to expand...




Uh, very, very few Righties here have rejected it. In fact, most of them have deflected and baited and moaned and groaned since the thread started.

Try again, this time with talent.


----------



## Statistikhengst

hunarcy said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylann Storm Roof Photos Found on Website*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/21/u...-website-charleston-church-shooting.html?_r=0
> 
> *COLUMBIA, S.C. — A website with a white supremacist manifesto features dozens of photos of Dylann Storm Roof, the man accused of killing nine people at a church in Charleston, S.C., posing with weapons, burning an American flag and visiting Southern historic sites and Confederate soldiers’ graves*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...he was old school democrat is what you are saying.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylann Storm Roof Photos Found on Website*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/21/u...-website-charleston-church-shooting.html?_r=0
> 
> *COLUMBIA, S.C. — A website with a white supremacist manifesto features dozens of photos of Dylann Storm Roof, the man accused of killing nine people at a church in Charleston, S.C., posing with weapons, burning an American flag and visiting Southern historic sites and Confederate soldiers’ graves*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So...he was old school democrat is what you are saying.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So...which American Conservative Republican would ever burn the American flag?  Hmmm...seems to me the only people who would join him in burning the flag would be leftists......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Odd that the NYTimes didn't identify the website or print any of the other pictures it describes.  I don't doubt that the guy is a nut, but I can't imagine he was publicly display hat weapon in that manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!  The website is called "The Last Rhodesian", not "The Last Confederate".  The "manifesto" is not signed by Root.
> 
> I also note that the website seems to be hosted on an Eastern European or Russian server.
> 
> Perhaps it was put up by Root...I just can't tell.
Click to expand...



Which means absolutely nothing. I live in Europe but can publish on an American server.  Use your common sense.


----------



## starviego

Where is the actual hard evidence pointing to the suspect's guilt?


--Have any of the living witnesses come forward to identify Roof as the gunman they saw in the church? No.

--Can the slugs and shell casings found in the church be linked back to the gun seized from Roof via ballistics evidence? Haven't seen it.

--Did they recover gunshot residue (GSR) on Roof''s hands or clothing? Haven't seen it.

--Were his fingerprints found on the gun/mags/ammo? Haven't seen it.

--Did the suspect confess? CNN claims he did, based on two anonymous LE sources. Yeah, anonymous sources, which aren't worth very much. So why don't they show us the videotaped confession? Probably because there is no confession to hear.

--What about the photo stills of the suspect allegedly outside the church and his car at the scene? Those photos could have been from a different time and location, for all we know. And even if they are real, it might be evidence he was there, but that's not evidence he committed a mass shooting.


DON'T BELIEVE THE HYPE!


----------



## Hutch Starskey

starviego said:


> Where is the actual hard evidence pointing to the suspect's guilt?
> 
> 
> --Have any of the living witnesses come forward to identify Roof as the gunman they saw in the church? No.
> 
> --Can the slugs and shell casings found in the church be linked back to the gun seized from Roof via ballistics evidence? Haven't seen it.
> 
> --Did they recover gunshot residue (GSR) on Roof''s hands or clothing? Haven't seen it.
> 
> --Were his fingerprints found on the gun/mags/ammo? Haven't seen it.
> 
> --Did the suspect confess? CNN claims he did, based on two anonymous LE sources. Yeah, anonymous sources, which aren't worth very much. So why don't they show us the videotaped confession? Probably because there is no confession to hear.
> 
> --What about the photo stills of the suspect allegedly outside the church and his car at the scene? Those photos could have been from a different time and location, for all we know. And even if they are real, it might be evidence he was there, but that's not evidence he committed a mass shooting.
> 
> 
> DON'T BELIEVE THE HYPE!



WTF!?!?

Does an admission of guilt count as "hard evidence"?


----------



## rightwinger

starviego said:


> Where is the actual hard evidence pointing to the suspect's guilt?
> 
> 
> --Have any of the living witnesses come forward to identify Roof as the gunman they saw in the church? No.
> 
> --Can the slugs and shell casings found in the church be linked back to the gun seized from Roof via ballistics evidence? Haven't seen it.
> 
> --Did they recover gunshot residue (GSR) on Roof''s hands or clothing? Haven't seen it.
> 
> --Were his fingerprints found on the gun/mags/ammo? Haven't seen it.
> 
> --Did the suspect confess? CNN claims he did, based on two anonymous LE sources. Yeah, anonymous sources, which aren't worth very much. So why don't they show us the videotaped confession? Probably because there is no confession to hear.
> 
> --What about the photo stills of the suspect allegedly outside the church and his car at the scene? Those photos could have been from a different time and location, for all we know. And even if they are real, it might be evidence he was there, but that's not evidence he committed a mass shooting.
> 
> 
> DON'T BELIEVE THE HYPE!


Did Roof confess to the killings?   Yes


----------



## bodecea

You know...reading all the threads today started by people like Matthew, Speedshooters, etc.....Old School, while harsh, wasn't far off the mark on what the RW reaction would be.


----------



## starviego

rightwinger said:


> Did Roof confess to the killings?   Yes



I'm from Missouri.  Show me the 'confession.'


----------



## Asclepias

starviego said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Roof confess to the killings?   Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Missouri.  Show me the 'confession.'
Click to expand...

Why? Youre no one important?


----------



## gipper

paddymurphy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's Review:
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just another pharmaceutical drugged murdering idiot...but Obama and other foolish pols claim the problem is guns and millions of Americans are blind to the truth.
> 
> The elephant in the room is Big Pharma and yet many can't see the elephant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This kid didn't kill people with drugs.  He killed them with guns.
> 
> Guns are the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's review and see if we can isolate *THE PROBLEM!*
> 
> *"This kid didn't kill people with drugs.  He killed them..."*
> 
> Seems like THE PROBLEM is isolated to THE 21 YEAR OLD DRUG ADDLED MALE of Low moral character, who had no respect for his responsibilities that sustained HIS RIGHTS, thus he had no responsibility for THE RIGHTS OF OTHERS.
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> Now of the two competing set of Ideas:
> 
> 1- The Ideological Left which rejects the objectivity that recognizes the RIGHT SUSTAINING INDIVIDUAL RESPONSIBILITIES... which must be present for a sustanable right to actually exist.
> 
> AND
> 
> 2- The Philosophical Right, which fully recognizes, respects, defends and adhere TO the Laws of Nature that set the individual with responsibilities that sustain their God-given Rights...
> 
> Which do you suppose the 21 year old drug addled male who murdered those people who were sitting in fellowship with one another and with the Father... as they studied the Scriptures in a house of God, was operating upon?
> 
> I ask, because it is in THAT, where we will find *"THE PROBLEM!"*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These serial killers and the taking of Big Pharma's drugs are linked...
> 
> *Nearly every mass shooting incident in the last twenty years, and multiple other instances of suicide and isolated shootings all share one thing in common, and it’s not the weapons used.
> The overwhelming evidence points to the signal largest common factor in all of these incidents is the fact that all of the perpetrators were either actively taking powerful psychotropic drugs or had been at some point in the immediate past before they committed their crimes.*
> 
> On to the list of mass shooters and the stark link to psychotropic drugs.
> 
> ·  Eric Harris age 17 (first on Zoloft then Luvox) and Dylan Klebold aged 18 (Columbine school shooting in Littleton, Colorado), killed 12 students and 1 teacher, and wounded 23 others, before killing themselves. Klebold’s medical records have never been made available to the public.
> 
> ·  Jeff Weise, age 16, had been prescribed 60 mg/day of Prozac (three times the average starting dose for adults!) when he shot his grandfather, his grandfather’s girlfriend and many fellow students at Red Lake, Minnesota. He then shot himself. 10 dead, 12 wounded.
> 
> ·  Cory Baadsgaard, age 16, Wahluke (Washington state) High School, was on Paxil (which caused him to have hallucinations) when he took a rifle to his high school and held 23 classmates hostage. He has no memory of the event.
> 
> ·  Chris Fetters, age 13, killed his favorite aunt while taking Prozac.
> 
> ·  Christopher Pittman, age 12, murdered both his grandparents while taking Zoloft.
> 
> ·  Mathew Miller, age 13, hung himself in his bedroom closet after taking Zoloft for 6 days.
> 
> ·  Kip Kinkel, age 15, (on Prozac and Ritalin) shot his parents while they slept then went to school and opened fire killing 2 classmates and injuring 22 shortly after beginning Prozac treatment.
> 
> ·  Luke Woodham, age 16 (Prozac) killed his mother and then killed two students, wounding six others.
> 
> ·  A boy in Pocatello, ID (Zoloft) in 1998 had a Zoloft-induced seizure that caused an armed stand off at his school.
> 
> ·  Michael Carneal (Ritalin), age 14, opened fire on students at a high school prayer meeting in West Paducah, Kentucky. Three teenagers were killed, five others were wounded..
> 
> ·  A young man in Huntsville, Alabama (Ritalin) went psychotic chopping up his parents with an ax and also killing one sibling and almost murdering another.
> 
> ·  Andrew Golden, age 11, (Ritalin) and Mitchell Johnson, aged 14, (Ritalin) shot 15 people, killing four students, one teacher, and wounding 10 others.
> 
> ·  TJ Solomon, age 15, (Ritalin) high school student in Conyers, Georgia opened fire on and wounded six of his class mates.
> 
> ·  Rod Mathews, age 14, (Ritalin) beat a classmate to death with a bat.
> 
> ·  James Wilson, age 19, (various psychiatric drugs) from Breenwood, South Carolina, took a .22 caliber revolver into an elementary school killing two young girls, and wounding seven other children and two teachers.
> 
> ·  Elizabeth Bush, age 13, (Paxil) was responsible for a school shooting in Pennsylvania
> 
> ·  Jason Hoffman (Effexor and Celexa) – school shooting in El Cajon, California
> 
> ·  Jarred Viktor, age 15, (Paxil), after five days on Paxil he stabbed his grandmother 61 times.
> 
> ·  Chris Shanahan, age 15 (Paxil) in Rigby, ID who out of the blue killed a woman.
> 
> ·  Jeff Franklin (Prozac and Ritalin), Huntsville, AL, killed his parents as they came home from work using a sledge hammer, hatchet, butcher knife and mechanic’s file, then attacked his younger brothers and sister.
> 
> ·  Neal Furrow (Prozac) in LA Jewish school shooting reported to have been court-ordered to be on Prozac along with several other medications.
> 
> ·  Kevin Rider, age 14, was withdrawing from Prozac when he died from a gunshot wound to his head. Initially it was ruled a suicide, but two years later, the investigation into his death was opened as a possible homicide. The prime suspect, also age 14, had been taking Zoloft and other SSRI antidepressants.
> 
> ·  Alex Kim, age 13, hung himself shortly after his Lexapro prescription had been doubled.
> 
> ·  Diane Routhier was prescribed Welbutrin for gallstone problems. Six days later, after suffering many adverse effects of the drug, she shot herself.
> 
> ·  Billy Willkomm, an accomplished wrestler and a University of Florida student, was prescribed Prozac at the age of 17. His family found him dead of suicide – hanging from a tall ladder at the family’s Gulf Shore Boulevard home in July 2002.
> 
> ·  Kara Jaye Anne Fuller-Otter, age 12, was on Paxil when she hung herself from a hook in her closet. Kara’s parents said “…. the damn doctor wouldn’t take her off it and I asked him to when we went in on the second visit. I told him I thought she was having some sort of reaction to Paxil…”)
> 
> ·  Gareth Christian, Vancouver, age 18, was on Paxil when he committed suicide in 2002,
> 
> ·  (Gareth’s father could not accept his son’s death and killed himself.)
> 
> ·  Julie Woodward, age 17, was on Zoloft when she hung herself in her family’s detached garage.
> 
> ·  Matthew Miller was 13 when he saw a psychiatrist because he was having difficulty at school. The psychiatrist gave him samples of Zoloft. Seven days later his mother found him dead, hanging by a belt from a laundry hook in his closet.
> 
> ·  Kurt Danysh, age 18, and on Prozac, killed his father with a shotgun. He is now behind prison bars, and writes letters, trying to warn the world that SSRI drugs can kill.
> 
> ·  Woody ____, age 37, committed suicide while in his 5th week of taking Zoloft. Shortly before his death his physician suggested doubling the dose of the drug. He had seen his physician only for insomnia. He had never been depressed, nor did he have any history of any mental illness symptoms.
> 
> ·  A boy from Houston, age 10, shot and killed his father after his Prozac dosage was increased.
> 
> ·  Hammad Memon, age 15, shot and killed a fellow middle school student. He had been diagnosed with ADHD and depression and was taking Zoloft and “other drugs for the conditions.”
> 
> ·  Matti Saari, a 22-year-old culinary student, shot and killed 9 students and a teacher, and wounded another student, before killing himself. Saari was taking an SSRI and a benzodiazapine.
> 
> ·  Steven Kazmierczak, age 27, shot and killed five people and wounded 21 others before killing himself in a Northern Illinois University auditorium. According to his girlfriend, he had recently been taking Prozac, Xanax and Ambien. Toxicology results showed that he still had trace amounts of Xanax in his system.
> 
> ·  Finnish gunman Pekka-Eric Auvinen, age 18, had been taking antidepressants before he killed eight people and wounded a dozen more at Jokela High School – then he committed suicide.
> 
> ·  Asa Coon from Cleveland, age 14, shot and wounded four before taking his own life. Court records show Coon was on Trazodone.
> 
> ·  Jon Romano, age 16, on medication for depression, fired a shotgun at a teacher in his
> 
> ·  New York high school.
> 
> *Missing from list… 3 of 4 known to have taken these same meds….*
> 
> ·  What drugs was Jared Lee Loughner on, age 21…… killed 6 people and injuring 14 others in Tuscon, Az
> 
> ·  What drugs was James Eagan Holmes on, age 24….. killed 12 people and injuring 59 others in Aurora Colorado
> 
> ·  What drugs was Jacob Tyler Roberts on, age 22, killed 2 injured 1, Clackamas Or
> 
> ·  What drugs was Adam Peter Lanza on, age 20, Killed 26 and wounded 2 in Newtown Ct
> 
> Those focusing on further firearms bans or magazine restrictions are clearly focusing on the wrong issue and asking the wrong questions, either as a deliberate attempt to hide these links, or out of complete and utter ignorance.
> Every Mass Shooting Has One Thing in Common LewRockwell.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. They also all drank milk. Must be a relationship. Did it occur to you that they were taking those drugs cause they suffered from mental ilness. Alex Jones is certainly in need of medication given how  nucking futs he is as are those who consider him a valid source
Click to expand...

I did not know consuming milk caused some to do crazy things.

I did know consuming Big Pharma's drugs causes some to do crazy things.

Apples and Oranges, but some like you think they are the same.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the are reactionary to the point of turning the clock back past the enlightenment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> but still there are the murders perpetrated by the white fellow traveler to the conservative cause.*..no tap dancing to other subjects any subject just to change the subject will work well here...you a wing nut ?
Click to expand...



if this "fellow traveller" is a problem for the conservative cause, does that mean every time some lib or black fellow traveler commits a murder that it is a problem for the liberal cause?

rhetorical question,  i know the answer and i know that you will not give an answer.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> after decades of lib propaganda? i don't know.
> 
> i do know that the america i grew up in, in the north, would not have a problem with it, as demonstrated by the great success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> some southern guy, in 1980 driving into my rust belt city with a confederate flag on his pickup truck, would not be commented on.
> 
> today? i don't know if he would make it out alive.
> 
> 
> so, who is the haters? who is intolerant?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...the Dukes of Hazzard were taken seriously in your home?   In mine, that whole Southern thing was a laughingstock...the car was as serious as Boss Hogg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously?
> 
> of course not. it was harmless fluff.
> 
> boss hog was indeed a joke.
> 
> the confederate flag? just a harmless prop showing that the duke boys were "good ole boys".
> 
> 
> the car? a 1969 dodge charger? that was fine.
> 
> daisy duke? i took her very seriously.
> 
> of course, i was very young.
> 
> my point, as i have clearly stated over  and over again, the fact that the nation wide american community accepted the portrayal of the flag as harmless, disproves the current lib claim that it is, and has always been a symbol of treason and slavery and racism and hatred.
> 
> in the 1980s it was harmless.
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rise of people like David Duke.
> 
> The story of the Klu Klux Klan in pictures racism civil rights and murder - Flashbak
> 
> The sharp rise in hate groups in the last 25 years.
> 
> Hate and Extremism Southern Poverty Law Center
> 
> Where have you been watching reruns of the Duke boys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> david duke didn't rise. he was a flash in the pan based on hiding his past. once it came out he was disgraced.
> 
> do you know what his support was in that presidential election he ran? look it up, it will make you feel better.
> 
> 
> sharp rise in hate groups?
> 
> a big increase is a trivial number is nothing to be impressed with.
> 
> what has really changed is that libs have grown increasingly intolerant of viewpoints that don't agree with theirs.
> 
> thus, you no longer just disagree with them, you have to be a bad person, and be marginalized.
> 
> you have become bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you work so hard to argue a losing point? It seems to be your thing. Consensus if forming to remove the flag. It would be political suicide to oppose it given the circumstances.
Click to expand...


you continually put up these reasons for your position. 

when i destroy them, instead of responding, you revert to fallacy of argument by assertion.

with some fallacy of ad populum thrown in for good measure.

the flag is a harmless symbol of regional pride. it has been seen that way for generations.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are ridiculous. the south is bigger than the klan. the south gets to define the flag, not the klan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours thankfully, is a minority opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why? what would happen if modern 2015 america had the same view of the flag as 1979 america?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't. That's the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you said "thankfully" that mine is a minority opinion.
> 
> so, i asked you why, what would happen if modern 2015 america had the same view of the flag as 1979 america?
> 
> you seem to be thankful about something, so what it is that you are thankful that we are avoiding?
> 
> you know what i think the difference would be?
> 
> i think it would deprive you libs of a tool to bash the south with.
> 
> and that that would be the only difference.
> 
> you would still bash them based on other excuses, of coures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hypothetical ramblings from your own imagination.
Click to expand...


and yet you won't tell me what you are thankful for...

you deny that my reason is right, but will not offer one of your own.


----------



## Correll

2aguy said:


> You fools don't realize that a supporter  of the Southern Poverty Law Center went in and tried to shoot up the Family Research Council headquarters with a gun and a bag of Chic F let sandwiches...which he planned on smearing on the faces of his victims...the SPLC is a lefty hate group, and they actually did inspire a mass shooter.



that's different because of reasons i'm sure the libs will share with us.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *The latest deflection from :The shooter is an ideological clone of conservatives..*
> 
> Southern Poverty Law Center ....Unnnnnbelievable !!



and that's all you care about.

the possibility of using this to smear conservatives.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Let s Go There Debby Irving
> 
> 
> White Supremacy founded this country. It justified displacing and exterminating millions of indigenous people, for profit. It justified enslaving and trading fellow human beings, for profit. It continues to justify a system in which an elite few populate a hierarchically constructed top and are able to parcel out, or not, resources to the rest of us. It’s 180° away from America’s stated democratic ideals. And it continues to be the organizing principle that constructs American institutions, American hearts and minds, and the American master narrative – that one that tells us America was built by and for white people.




bullshit.


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, after more than 1,400 postings, we see the following pattern:
> 
> Lefties have a heart and some empathy. They also know a racist when they see one.
> 
> Righties have no heart, no soul, nix empathy. Fuggedaboudit. And to them, it's only a racist if it's Sharpton, Obummer and Co. And, and if that negero pastor had just had a gun, then he wouldn't have died, so it's all his fault and fuck all of you! Oh, and the Dukes of Hazzard was a cool show and since the confedrayte flaayg flew there, it's not raycizt!
> 
> Yin is divorcing Yang, I hear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep, that's a real open mind you have there lib.
> 
> those that disagree with you have "no heart, no soul".
> 
> so much for diversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My mind is quite open. Unlike yours, it does not flop out of my head and land with an unceremonious *splat* on a sidewalk somewhere in bumfuck nowhereland....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


right. i disagree, and instead of addressing my point, which is correct btw, you instead insult me.

because you know that no reasonable person can reasonable disagree with you.

only people with "no soul or heart" can disagree with you.

those are you words, and you still think you are open minded.

liberals, all the self awareness of  a turnip.


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no. Of course we need to keep guns out of the hands of mentally and criminally ill people such as Adam Lanza in Newtown and now Dylann Roof in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that you cannot tell whether someone is criminally or mentally ill until they commit a crime such as this.
> 
> President Obama is very correct when he said that this kind of mass murder does not happen in other advanced countries. Why doesn't anyone see the obvious staring them in the face?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually, there is often plenty of warning signs.
> 
> and mass murders do happen in other advanced countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, indeed there ARE *cough, cough* warning signs, but mass murders like this rarely happen in other 1st world countries. Try again.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


they are pretty rare here too.

link to show that mass murders happen here a lot more.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> right. i disagree, and instead of addressing my point, which is correct btw, you instead insult me.
> 
> because you know that no reasonable person can reasonable disagree with you.
> 
> only people with "no soul or heart" can disagree with you.
> 
> those are you words, and you still think you are open minded.
> 
> liberals, all the self awareness of  a turnip.


*Bullshit*


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, there is often plenty of warning signs.
> 
> and mass murders do happen in other advanced countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but nowhere near as frequently.
> 
> We've had 14 mass shooting since Obama became President.
> 
> In that time, France has had... one.  The united Kingdom has had... one.  Germany has had... one. Italy - none.
> 
> Seeing a pattern here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> interesting. you changed the topic from mass murders to mass shootings.
> 
> why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh, Charleston was also a mass shooting.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


we went off topic to discuss obama's statement.

obama made a comment about mass violence.

it was being discussed as the paraphrase of mass murder.

joe changed to wording to a very different word, shooting instead of murder, in order to make his point.

i was just pointing out that he felt he had to.

and that he tried to slide that little adjustment past us dishonestly.

odd you couldn't grasp that fact.

you being so smart and all.

so, do you have anything to actually say about that?

lol, rhetorical question, i know the answer is no.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> right. i disagree, and instead of addressing my point, which is correct btw, you instead insult me.
> 
> because you know that no reasonable person can reasonable disagree with you.
> 
> only people with "no soul or heart" can disagree with you.
> 
> those are you words, and you still think you are open minded.
> 
> liberals, all the self awareness of  a turnip.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bullshit*
Click to expand...


you believe it too.

do you believe the people you are disagreeing with have reasonable reasons to disagree with you or are we all evul, with "no heart and no soul"?

and yet, you also believe that as a liberal, that you are open minded.


right?


this ties in nicely btw with your lib refusal to not only disagree with, but to deny that there is any other way of looking at the confederate flag than yours.

closed minded bigots who think they are open minded.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> do you believe the people you are disagreeing with have reasonable reasons to disagree with you or are we all evul, with "no heart and no soul"?
> 
> and yet, you also believe that as a liberal, that you are open minded.
> 
> 
> right?



You are not reality based to me ...you believe unreasonable things about Blacks  ...like this killer 

*"racist rhetoric has metastasized into racist violence" *Hillary Clinton 

true dat


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> I am shocked shocked that there are ties between Roof and organized Right wing Terror Hate groups ...who knew ?




i'm not. it is not surprising considering his statements when he went on his murder rampage.


----------



## Correll

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see he has a gun by his testicles and he has a Red neck flag must be a Liberal waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...only a stupid lefty would use a gun like that........
Click to expand...


he seems to be threatening those plants...


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> American conservatives are right wing racist bigots and frightened little ninnies....



sorry, you libs have demonstrated that you are the bigots here.


this one shooter is not representative of the American south and only a bigot would claim otherwise.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *More white folks acting ugly....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Westboro Baptist Church To Spread Their Hate At The Funerals Of Charleston Shooting Victims *
> 
> The empty souls of the Westboro Baptist Church are going to picket the funerals of the nine people murdered in a terrorist act, which they say is a…




more racism from the left. 

the westboro nuts are not representative of american whites and only a racist bigot would state otherwise.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> the same folks who scream that Democrats are coddling the Negro with "free shit" are also screaming that the preferred party of someone like the Right wing neo confederate goofy gun nut who slaughtered 9 Blacks is the Democratic party...I bet that beats all you all ever saw...



fringe racist white hate groups have no love for the gop.

and why should they?

the gop has been pro-civil rights the whole way back, and up to present day.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odd that the NYTimes didn't identify the website or print any of the other pictures it describes.  I don't doubt that the guy is a nut, but I can't imagine he was publicly display hat weapon in that manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they made it all up..photo shopped the deal..sure sure LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a proud southerner simply displaying the flag of southern culture.
Click to expand...



if the unibomber didn't taint environmentalism with his murders, why should this guy taint the flag with his?


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see he has a gun by his testicles and he has a Red neck flag must be a Liberal waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> Only a week ago, that picture would make him a rightwing hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He still is a teaper hero....they are just pussies and wont admit it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most they will say is that Blacks are killing whites ...as a defense for the 9 homicides...
Click to expand...


link, who is defending his homicides?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> fringe racist white hate groups have no love for the gop.
> 
> and why should they?
> 
> the gop has been pro-civil rights the whole way back, and up to present day.


*No. 3 Republican Admits Talking to White Supremacist 
Conference..Steve Scalise 
...*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odd that the NYTimes didn't identify the website or print any of the other pictures it describes.  I don't doubt that the guy is a nut, but I can't imagine he was publicly display hat weapon in that manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they made it all up..photo shopped the deal..sure sure LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a proud southerner simply displaying the flag of southern culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if the unibomber didn't taint environmentalism with his murders, why should this guy taint the flag with his?
Click to expand...

*That is the flag of Slavers of white Supremacists *...what Environmentalist group was Unabomber with ?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see he has a gun by his testicles and he has a Red neck flag must be a Liberal waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> Only a week ago, that picture would make him a rightwing hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He still is a teaper hero....they are just pussies and wont admit it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most they will say is that Blacks are killing whites ...as a defense for the 9 homicides...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link, who is defending his homicides?
Click to expand...

This morning the killing of whites by Blacks was being used to deflect....its all over these threads


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*"The event that truly awakened me was the Trayvon Martin case," the suspected gunman wrote.*
—Mother Jones


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Dylann Storm Roof Photos Found on Website*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/21/u...-website-charleston-church-shooting.html?_r=0
> 
> *COLUMBIA, S.C. — A website with a white supremacist manifesto features dozens of photos of Dylann Storm Roof, the man accused of killing nine people at a church in Charleston, S.C., posing with weapons, burning an American flag and visiting Southern historic sites and Confederate soldiers’ graves*
> 
> 
> 
> He looks like one of those Duke boys, from The Dukes of Hazard
> 
> "Just a good ole boy, never doin no harm"
Click to expand...



based on what?

his skin color?

the flag?


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me see he has a gun by his testicles and he has a Red neck flag must be a Liberal waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> Only a week ago, that picture would make him a rightwing hero
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He still is a teaper hero....they are just pussies and wont admit it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most they will say is that Blacks are killing whites ...as a defense for the 9 homicides...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link, who is defending his homicides?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This morning the killing of whites by Blacks was being used to deflect....its all over these threads
Click to expand...


this thread has wondered all over the place.

no one is defending this guy or his actions.

if you think they are, link to show it.

otherwise, you are the one who is reading in stuff that is not there.

it is part of your closed mind.

these people disagree with you, they must be evul.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> American conservatives are right wing racist bigots and frightened little ninnies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, you libs have demonstrated that you are the bigots here.
> 
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the American south and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
Click to expand...


Not so fast...


*Council of Conservative Citizens*

The manifesto refers to the council as a source of research into "black on White crime." The council is a conservative group with white supremacist leanings, considered by the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC) to be part of the "neo-confederate movement." It was founded by members of Citizens' Councils of America, also known as White Citizens Councils, a confederation of segregationist groups active until the 1970s. In more recent years, the Council of Conservative Citizens has made the news when it was revealed that former US Senate *Majority Leader Trent Lott had given speeches to the group*. It was also extremely active in the demonstrations to keep the Confederate battle flag flying over the state capitol of South Carolina between 1993 and 2000.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *"The event that truly awakened me was the Trayvon Martin case," the suspected gunman wrote.*
> —Mother Jones




john hinkley was motived because he knew that he and jodie foster had something going.

sane people should not be held responsible for the delusions of the mad.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The event that truly awakened me was the Trayvon Martin case," the suspected gunman wrote.*
> —Mother Jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john hinkley was motived because he knew that he and jodie foster had something going.
> 
> sane people should not be held responsible for the delusions of the mad.
Click to expand...

*Except that the actions of Roof are rooted in a matrix of political beliefs that are shared by many such as conservative right wingers the backbone of the GOP...nobody shared any of the Hinkley beliefs about Jody Foster*

think try to think


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> American conservatives are right wing racist bigots and frightened little ninnies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, you libs have demonstrated that you are the bigots here.
> 
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the American south and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so fast...
> 
> 
> *Council of Conservative Citizens*
> 
> The manifesto refers to the council as a source of research into "black on White crime." The council is a conservative group with white supremacist leanings, considered by the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC) to be part of the "neo-confederate movement." It was founded by members of Citizens' Councils of America, also known as White Citizens Councils, a confederation of segregationist groups active until the 1970s. In more recent years, the Council of Conservative Citizens has made the news when it was revealed that former US Senate *Majority Leader Trent Lott had given speeches to the group*. It was also extremely active in the demonstrations to keep the Confederate battle flag flying over the state capitol of South Carolina between 1993 and 2000.
Click to expand...



bullshit.

find a more credible source to link senior gop leaders to organizations that are advocating violence right now, and i will look into it.

right now, to many times this turns out to be a complete lie for me to dig into it.


----------



## Political Junky

WinterBorn said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what it comes down to
> 
> South Carolina fought to fly that flag to placate the racists in the state wishing to refight the Civil War. You can be sure the members of Emanuel AME opposed the flying of that flag
> 
> The little fucker had that wonderful flag on his license plate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the confederate flag has been a harmless symbol of southern regional pride for generations.
> 
> as demonstrated by the success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, those rednecks flying the confederate flag are all about history.   lol
> 
> The simple fact is that the confederate flag, in addition to being a foreign flag of a nation that only existed in war against the US, has been co-opted by ignorant, redenck racists.
> 
> The swastika is an ancient simple, and is "holy" in some religious cultures.  But since WWII it has been almost exclusively used as a symbol of hatred.   That is what it has become.  The confederate flag is the same thing.
> 
> Don't like that?  Blame the KKKers who created the hatred that it has come to symbolize.
Click to expand...

The White Supremacists use two loser flags, the Swastika & the Confederate flag .. pitiful.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> bullshit.


You find a source that contradicts mine how is that junior


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




wow. you just proved that there is at least one racist anti-obama person on the internet.

good job.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Political Junky said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that is what it comes down to
> 
> South Carolina fought to fly that flag to placate the racists in the state wishing to refight the Civil War. You can be sure the members of Emanuel AME opposed the flying of that flag
> 
> The little fucker had that wonderful flag on his license plate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the confederate flag has been a harmless symbol of southern regional pride for generations.
> 
> as demonstrated by the success of the dukes of hazzard tv show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, those rednecks flying the confederate flag are all about history.   lol
> 
> The simple fact is that the confederate flag, in addition to being a foreign flag of a nation that only existed in war against the US, has been co-opted by ignorant, redenck racists.
> 
> The swastika is an ancient simple, and is "holy" in some religious cultures.  But since WWII it has been almost exclusively used as a symbol of hatred.   That is what it has become.  The confederate flag is the same thing.
> 
> Don't like that?  Blame the KKKers who created the hatred that it has come to symbolize.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The White Supremacists use two loser flags, the Swastika & the Confederate flag .. pitiful.
Click to expand...

They also use the white flag of surrender at Appomattox...


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The event that truly awakened me was the Trayvon Martin case," the suspected gunman wrote.*
> —Mother Jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john hinkley was motived because he knew that he and jodie foster had something going.
> 
> sane people should not be held responsible for the delusions of the mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Except that the actions of Roof are rooted in a matrix of political beliefs that are shared by many such as conservative right wingers the backbone of the GOP...nobody shared any of the Hinkley beliefs about Jody Foster*
> 
> think try to think
Click to expand...



the unibomber was spot on with the green weenies.

 are they marginalized in your mind?

are you one of them?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow. you just proved that there is at least one racist anti-obama person on the internet.
> 
> good job.
Click to expand...

*you do not recall the use of "Food stamp" President in reference to Obama by mayor players in the conservative movement...short memory problems eh...*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The event that truly awakened me was the Trayvon Martin case," the suspected gunman wrote.*
> —Mother Jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john hinkley was motived because he knew that he and jodie foster had something going.
> 
> sane people should not be held responsible for the delusions of the mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Except that the actions of Roof are rooted in a matrix of political beliefs that are shared by many such as conservative right wingers the backbone of the GOP...nobody shared any of the Hinkley beliefs about Jody Foster*
> 
> think try to think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the unibomber was spot on with the green weenies.
> 
> are they marginalized in your mind?
> 
> are you one of them?
Click to expand...


what environmental group are you linking him too....is it mentioned in his manifesto ?


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> * Even Mitt Romney Says South Carolina Needs to Take Down the Confederate Flag *
> In the face of the stunning cowardice of almost all of the Republicans running for president in 2016, we get this from Mitt Romney of all people,



the southern strategy is a myth.

it is not brave to do what the howling mob wants you to do.

bravery is doing standing up to them.

the shooter does not define the south, as much as he and the lefties might want him to.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The event that truly awakened me was the Trayvon Martin case," the suspected gunman wrote.*
> —Mother Jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john hinkley was motived because he knew that he and jodie foster had something going.
> 
> sane people should not be held responsible for the delusions of the mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Except that the actions of Roof are rooted in a matrix of political beliefs that are shared by many such as conservative right wingers the backbone of the GOP...nobody shared any of the Hinkley beliefs about Jody Foster*
> 
> think try to think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the unibomber was spot on with the green weenies.
> 
> are they marginalized in your mind?
> 
> are you one of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what environmental group are you linking him too....is it mentioned in his manifesto ?
Click to expand...


mix of political beliefs, your words.

funny how you moved the goal post there.

did it marginalize the green weenies?


----------



## Political Junky

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Even Mitt Romney Says South Carolina Needs to Take Down the Confederate Flag *
> In the face of the stunning cowardice of almost all of the Republicans running for president in 2016, we get this from Mitt Romney of all people,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the southern strategy is a myth.*
> 
> it is not brave to do what the howling mob wants you to do.
> 
> bravery is doing standing up to them.
> 
> the shooter does not define the south, as much as he and the lefties might want him to.
Click to expand...

Bullshit -


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you believe the people you are disagreeing with have reasonable reasons to disagree with you or are we all evul, with "no heart and no soul"?
> 
> and yet, you also believe that as a liberal, that you are open minded.
> 
> 
> right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not reality based to me ...you believe unreasonable things about Blacks  ...like this killer
> 
> *"racist rhetoric has metastasized into racist violence" *Hillary Clinton
> 
> true dat
Click to expand...



can you name any serious political issue, on which you respect those who disagree with you?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

This white supremacist is at the heart of a  merging of  two of America’s great evils – gun violence and racial injustice.


----------



## Correll

Political Junky said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Even Mitt Romney Says South Carolina Needs to Take Down the Confederate Flag *
> In the face of the stunning cowardice of almost all of the Republicans running for president in 2016, we get this from Mitt Romney of all people,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *the southern strategy is a myth.*
> 
> it is not brave to do what the howling mob wants you to do.
> 
> bravery is doing standing up to them.
> 
> the shooter does not define the south, as much as he and the lefties might want him to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit -
Click to expand...


none of the presidential candidates for the gop has ever offered any racist policies to appeal to the racist southerns to get them to switch parties.

the south switch came with the growth of a strong middle class.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> This white supremacist is at the heart of a  merging of  two of America’s great evils – gun violence and racial injustice.



guns are not the problem. plenty of high gun ownership communities without high levels of gun violence.

and your racial injustice is mostly bullshit spun up to support your lib narrative that is so important to your agenda.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> can you name any serious political issue, on which you respect those who disagree with you?


It is sufficient to say I sure do not respect your facts your approach your arguments none of that ....you think this one word response "bullshit" settles the argument...you no Einstein LOL


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> the south switch came with the growth of a strong middle class.



google "southern Strategy"...google "dog whistle GOP"


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> fringe racist white hate groups have no love for the gop.
> 
> and why should they?
> 
> the gop has been pro-civil rights the whole way back, and up to present day.
> 
> 
> 
> *No. 3 Republican Admits Talking to White Supremacist *
> *Conference..Steve Scalise *
> *...*
Click to expand...



yes, i remember that one.

typical lib lie.

he spoke at a building where the group was.

it was exaggerated that he spoke to them, by them to inflate their importance.

that was picked up by the lib media to smear the con.

he was asked about a speaking event that he did not recall, one of hundreds that occurred years ago, and he honestly said, he didn't remember.


this is your proof?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

There is a reason the GOP is strong in the South...racism....


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Odd that the NYTimes didn't identify the website or print any of the other pictures it describes.  I don't doubt that the guy is a nut, but I can't imagine he was publicly display hat weapon in that manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah they made it all up..photo shopped the deal..sure sure LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Such a proud southerner simply displaying the flag of southern culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if the unibomber didn't taint environmentalism with his murders, why should this guy taint the flag with his?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *That is the flag of Slavers of white Supremacists *...what Environmentalist group was Unabomber with ?
Click to expand...


the confederate flag is not evidence of membership of any group.

try to be less dishonest.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you name any serious political issue, on which you respect those who disagree with you?
> 
> 
> 
> It is sufficient to say I sure do not respect your facts your approach your arguments none of that ....you think this one word response "bullshit" settles the argument...you no Einstein LOL
Click to expand...



i asked you a question about your beliefs designed to make a point.

all you had to do to disprove my claim was to mention a person that disagrees with you on a serious issue that you respect the person and his reasons for disagreeing.


seems you were unable to do that. would you like to try now?

i don't think it is possible to earn your respect. i think your mind is closed.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the south switch came with the growth of a strong middle class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> google "southern Strategy"...google "dog whistle GOP"
Click to expand...


"dog whistle" is code for "we can't find racism, but we have to in order to paint our enemies as evul".

should i consider that an admission that you admit that there was never any racist policies offered to attract the racists of the south from the democratic party?


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> There is a reason the GOP is strong in the South...racism....




because there is no way that any reasonable person could reasonable disagree with you?

right? 

has to be evul...


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow. you just proved that there is at least one racist anti-obama person on the internet.
> 
> good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *you do not recall the use of "Food stamp" President in reference to Obama by mayor players in the conservative movement...short memory problems eh...*
Click to expand...



do you know why?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

paddymurphy said:


> so. Crime is lower, by far now than it was when Rudy (9/11) Giuliani was mayor. Thanks for pointing that out.



ROFLMNAO... No... Crime is decidedly NOT "down by far from when Giuliani was Mayor.  Nor anywhere close to it.

The decline in the NYC "Assault" rate went from 44,122 from data in 2000, the year prior to Giuliani taking power,  to 34,302 in 95, four years after Giuliani came to power; a cut of 1/3rd... 10,000 fewer Assaults PER YEAR.

Five years later, in 2000, Asaults fell ANOTHER 1/3rd to 25,924. 

Bloomberg came to power in 2002 and by 2005 while Assualts came in fewer, the rate of decline in Assaults had slowed, falling to just under 17,750 with the serious spike in 04 and 05.

By 2010... The rate of the decline completely flattened out coming in at just under 17,000.  

The reduction in the rate of decline was incredible as the decline had completely flattened by simply introducing a liberal Prog as Mayor

The same is true for Murder Rates: Just prior to Giuliani 1990 there were 2262 Murders in NYC. 

In1995 four years after Giuliani, rhe murder rate was cut in half... with a thousand fewer murders, at 1162.

By 2000 that was nearly cut in half AGAIN to 670...

Giulian serves another two years, Bloomberg comes in in 02, by 05 Murder was again down, but as with the assaults the rate flattened considerably, spiking, as did the assaults, in 04 and 05 coming in at only a disappointing 539... 

By 2010 the rate had remained roughly the same... at 536.    New York City s 20 Years of Declining Crime - Scientific American


----------



## dblack

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The event that truly awakened me was the Trayvon Martin case," the suspected gunman wrote.*
> —Mother Jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john hinkley was motived because he knew that he and jodie foster had something going.
> 
> sane people should not be held responsible for the delusions of the mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Except that the actions of Roof are rooted in a matrix of political beliefs that are shared by many such as conservative right wingers the backbone of the GOP...nobody shared any of the Hinkley beliefs about Jody Foster*
> 
> think try to think
Click to expand...


Exactly. How many times have we heard "they're raping our women" or something very much like it, on these very forums? You fling that bullshit around long enough and some idiots will believe it. And then you give 'em a gun? It's a wonder this isn't happening more often than it does.


----------



## starviego

The suspect's first target was apparently a local college, according to friends:

Man accused in church killings spoke of attacking college
... the suspect(Dylann Roof) told him a week earlier that he planned to *shoot up a college campus* in the city. ..."He just said he was going to hurt a bunch of people" at the *College of Charleston*(CoC), said Scriven, 22.


Four months earlier, on Feb 10, 2015, this was the scene at CoC:






On that day the college was the recipient of a phoned-in bomb- and shooting- threat.  Listen to the 911 call at this link

http://www.postandcourier.com/assets/mp3/CofC Bomb Threat2.mp3

Charleston Regional Business Journal Charleston SC
A man who identified himself as “Zach” called police to say he put a bomb in the college’s Beatty Center and he was thinking about shooting people.

College of Charleston president says Cougar Alert system wasn t effective in real time - Post and Courier
...officers with rifles burst into some classrooms at the college to deal with the threat.   ... Officers with rifles were also seen searching the grounds.  ....  Agencies called in to assist the college and its public safety officers include the *FBI*; Charleston police and fire; Ports Authority police and the *Air Force Base bomb squad*. 

Oddly, even though the caller stayed on the phone for at least five minutes, they were unable to trace the call.  Imagine that!  Though the local PD got in plenty of good "crisis training."  Of course it was all just coincidence!  Isn't it always?


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is a nut jobber...but it is not a hate crime. No such thing. He is a common criminal. Black or White. An Arab launching an attack against a nation-state is a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> let's say a guy gets mad at another driver and shoots him. that's not a hate crime and that murder might get a 20 year sentence. but if the person is a known racist and goes out and kills a black person the circumstances are different. that person should get more years in jail because it's a hate crime.
> 
> in this situation it doesn't matter because hate crime or not this guy is going to get life in prison for the death penalty he will never see freedom again. Hate crimes are most important when determining whether the killer should get 20 years or more. do you understand this? Do you understand why we have hate crime laws? Because not all murders are equal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not all murders are equal? That's just stupid on the face of it. What about assault's? Over 70 Whites were attacked during the "knockout game" and none of the Black perpetrators were prosecuted. Clearly these were racially motivated. But, when a White kid in Katy, Texas did the same to a Black man...Holder Justice Department pursued Civil Rights violation and possible hate crime offense. Therefore this makes "hate crime" laws racist and in my opinion %100 unconstitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.
> 
> FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.
> 
> But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not true because if a group of white guys beat up a black guy that could be a hate crime just like if a bunch of black guys beat up a white guy because he's white that's a hate crime - also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Crime is by its nature, hateful... That's why we call it crime and not "Rufus didn't pay for those shoes'.
> 
> It's a crime because Rufus stole property from Mr. Penney, who was selling those shoes to feed his family and the families of those he hired to sell his goods.  When one steals the property of others they are disrespecting that persons humanity; he is showing that he has no regard for the rights of Mr.Penney; rights which were a gift to Mr. Penney, from God.  Thus Rufus was demonstrating a disrespect for; or an offense against, or a sin against God; OKA: Hate.
> 
> So, there's no reason to reframe the issue as "Hateful", when the word Crime already does that.
> 
> Now, with that said; and as I pointed out above and as I have pointed out hundreds of times throughout this board, Hate Crimes are SUBJECTIVE... and it is a RARE day when a "Hate" crime is set against a black person for a crime against a white person, or where a Hate-crime is declared where a homosexual person murders a straight person.   And where subjectivism enters the law, the law fails to serve justice.
> 
> Simple stuff... Law only works where it remains OBJECTIVE.
Click to expand...


OK let the jury decide if it's a misdemeanor felony hate crime etc. Didn't the jury get to decide if the Boston bomber got death or life? Why? We're they being objective or subjective? Is it unconstitutional that one person gets life for murder and one does not? If not why not?


----------



## sealybobo

dblack said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The event that truly awakened me was the Trayvon Martin case," the suspected gunman wrote.*
> —Mother Jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john hinkley was motived because he knew that he and jodie foster had something going.
> 
> sane people should not be held responsible for the delusions of the mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Except that the actions of Roof are rooted in a matrix of political beliefs that are shared by many such as conservative right wingers the backbone of the GOP...nobody shared any of the Hinkley beliefs about Jody Foster*
> 
> think try to think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. How many times have we heard "they're raping our women" or something very much like it, on these very forums? You fling that bullshit around long enough and some idiots will believe it. And then you give 'em a gun? It's a wonder this isn't happening more often than it does.
Click to expand...

And banging your white women isn't rape.


----------



## sealybobo

paddymurphy said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> let's say a guy gets mad at another driver and shoots him. that's not a hate crime and that murder might get a 20 year sentence. but if the person is a known racist and goes out and kills a black person the circumstances are different. that person should get more years in jail because it's a hate crime.
> 
> in this situation it doesn't matter because hate crime or not this guy is going to get life in prison for the death penalty he will never see freedom again. Hate crimes are most important when determining whether the killer should get 20 years or more. do you understand this? Do you understand why we have hate crime laws? Because not all murders are equal
> 
> 
> 
> Not all murders are equal? That's just stupid on the face of it. What about assault's? Over 70 Whites were attacked during the "knockout game" and none of the Black perpetrators were prosecuted. Clearly these were racially motivated. But, when a White kid in Katy, Texas did the same to a Black man...Holder Justice Department pursued Civil Rights violation and possible hate crime offense. Therefore this makes "hate crime" laws racist and in my opinion %100 unconstitutional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.
> 
> FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.
> 
> But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not true because if a group of white guys beat up a black guy that could be a hate crime just like if a bunch of black guys beat up a white guy because he's white that's a hate crime - also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Crime is by its nature, hateful... That's why we call it crime and not "Rufus didn't pay for those shoes'.
> 
> It's a crime because Rufus stole property from Mr. Penney, who was selling those shoes to feed his family and the families of those he hired to sell his goods.  When one steals the property of others they are disrespecting that persons humanity; he is showing that he has no regard for the rights of Mr.Penney; rights which were a gift to Mr. Penney, from God.  Thus Rufus was demonstrating a disrespect for; or an offense against, or a sin against God; OKA: Hate.
> 
> So, there's no reason to reframe the issue as "Hateful", when the word Crime already does that.
> 
> Now, with that said; and as I pointed out above and as I have pointed out hundreds of times throughout this board, Hate Crimes are SUBJECTIVE... and it is a RARE day when a "Hate" crime is set against a black person for a crime against a white person, or where a Hate-crime is declared where a homosexual person murders a straight person.   And where subjectivism enters the law, the law fails to serve justice.
> 
> Simple stuff... Law only works where it remains OBJECTIVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is objective. If there is evidence that objectively proves that the crime was motivated by hatred of a particular race, it is a hate crime. For example, a man goes into a bkack church and announces that he going to shoot all the black folks there cause they be raping the white women and, later, when he us arrested, he says he did it to start a race war, that would be be objective proof of a hate crime. Get it?
Click to expand...

I asked him why some murderers get the death penalty and some get life. Clearly some murders are worse than others. Why? I suspect the motivation.

If I kill my wife for cheating on me its not the same as Jeffrey Dahmer.

And Jeff didn't even get the death penalty.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

sealybobo said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all murders are equal? That's just stupid on the face of it. What about assault's? Over 70 Whites were attacked during the "knockout game" and none of the Black perpetrators were prosecuted. Clearly these were racially motivated. But, when a White kid in Katy, Texas did the same to a Black man...Holder Justice Department pursued Civil Rights violation and possible hate crime offense. Therefore this makes "hate crime" laws racist and in my opinion %100 unconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.
> 
> FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.
> 
> But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not true because if a group of white guys beat up a black guy that could be a hate crime just like if a bunch of black guys beat up a white guy because he's white that's a hate crime - also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Crime is by its nature, hateful... That's why we call it crime and not "Rufus didn't pay for those shoes'.
> 
> It's a crime because Rufus stole property from Mr. Penney, who was selling those shoes to feed his family and the families of those he hired to sell his goods.  When one steals the property of others they are disrespecting that persons humanity; he is showing that he has no regard for the rights of Mr.Penney; rights which were a gift to Mr. Penney, from God.  Thus Rufus was demonstrating a disrespect for; or an offense against, or a sin against God; OKA: Hate.
> 
> So, there's no reason to reframe the issue as "Hateful", when the word Crime already does that.
> 
> Now, with that said; and as I pointed out above and as I have pointed out hundreds of times throughout this board, Hate Crimes are SUBJECTIVE... and it is a RARE day when a "Hate" crime is set against a black person for a crime against a white person, or where a Hate-crime is declared where a homosexual person murders a straight person.   And where subjectivism enters the law, the law fails to serve justice.
> 
> Simple stuff... Law only works where it remains OBJECTIVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is objective. If there is evidence that objectively proves that the crime was motivated by hatred of a particular race, it is a hate crime. For example, a man goes into a bkack church and announces that he going to shoot all the black folks there cause they be raping the white women and, later, when he us arrested, he says he did it to start a race war, that would be be objective proof of a hate crime. Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked him why some murderers get the death penalty and some get life. Clearly some murders are worse than others. Why? I suspect the motivation.
> 
> If I kill my wife for cheating on me its not the same as Jeffrey Dahmer.
> 
> And Jeff didn't even get the death penalty.
Click to expand...


Are you being serious?

Crimes of passion such as you describe are not typically prep planned... Or premeditated.  A rush of emotion crippling the means to reason, establishing an irrational state initiate a violent attack which results in death.  Such an act is hardly equitable with an individual who plots to strip another of their life for the sake of satisfying a perverse sexual craving... Resulting in the slow; agonizing death of the victim, which ends in their evisceration and their organs consumed by the Leftist who simply Identifies as a homosexual homicidal cannibal.

That you can't understand the distinction in how the two starkly distinct circumstances deserve starkly distinct punishment, the former a regrettable circumstance where emotion over powers reason creating catastrophic destruction of the victim and the perpetrator and the latter the result of a perversely deluded mind of a merciless predator.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm glad they caught this guy before he had a chance to kill himself.  I'm glad he'll have to face justice and the victims's families.  No matter what his beliefs are, he is a sick fucker and not representative of any "party."


----------



## Bush92

sealybobo said:


> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all murders are equal? That's just stupid on the face of it. What about assault's? Over 70 Whites were attacked during the "knockout game" and none of the Black perpetrators were prosecuted. Clearly these were racially motivated. But, when a White kid in Katy, Texas did the same to a Black man...Holder Justice Department pursued Civil Rights violation and possible hate crime offense. Therefore this makes "hate crime" laws racist and in my opinion %100 unconstitutional.
> 
> 
> 
> What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.
> 
> FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.
> 
> But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not true because if a group of white guys beat up a black guy that could be a hate crime just like if a bunch of black guys beat up a white guy because he's white that's a hate crime - also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Crime is by its nature, hateful... That's why we call it crime and not "Rufus didn't pay for those shoes'.
> 
> It's a crime because Rufus stole property from Mr. Penney, who was selling those shoes to feed his family and the families of those he hired to sell his goods.  When one steals the property of others they are disrespecting that persons humanity; he is showing that he has no regard for the rights of Mr.Penney; rights which were a gift to Mr. Penney, from God.  Thus Rufus was demonstrating a disrespect for; or an offense against, or a sin against God; OKA: Hate.
> 
> So, there's no reason to reframe the issue as "Hateful", when the word Crime already does that.
> 
> Now, with that said; and as I pointed out above and as I have pointed out hundreds of times throughout this board, Hate Crimes are SUBJECTIVE... and it is a RARE day when a "Hate" crime is set against a black person for a crime against a white person, or where a Hate-crime is declared where a homosexual person murders a straight person.   And where subjectivism enters the law, the law fails to serve justice.
> 
> Simple stuff... Law only works where it remains OBJECTIVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is objective. If there is evidence that objectively proves that the crime was motivated by hatred of a particular race, it is a hate crime. For example, a man goes into a bkack church and announces that he going to shoot all the black folks there cause they be raping the white women and, later, when he us arrested, he says he did it to start a race war, that would be be objective proof of a hate crime. Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked him why some murderers get the death penalty and some get life. Clearly some murders are worse than others. Why? I suspect the motivation.
> 
> If I kill my wife for cheating on me its not the same as Jeffrey Dahmer.
> 
> And Jeff didn't even get the death penalty.
Click to expand...

This guy deserves the death penalty for multiple homicides. But not a so called "hate crime."


----------



## dblack

Bush92 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.
> 
> FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.
> 
> But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.
> 
> 
> 
> not true because if a group of white guys beat up a black guy that could be a hate crime just like if a bunch of black guys beat up a white guy because he's white that's a hate crime - also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Crime is by its nature, hateful... That's why we call it crime and not "Rufus didn't pay for those shoes'.
> 
> It's a crime because Rufus stole property from Mr. Penney, who was selling those shoes to feed his family and the families of those he hired to sell his goods.  When one steals the property of others they are disrespecting that persons humanity; he is showing that he has no regard for the rights of Mr.Penney; rights which were a gift to Mr. Penney, from God.  Thus Rufus was demonstrating a disrespect for; or an offense against, or a sin against God; OKA: Hate.
> 
> So, there's no reason to reframe the issue as "Hateful", when the word Crime already does that.
> 
> Now, with that said; and as I pointed out above and as I have pointed out hundreds of times throughout this board, Hate Crimes are SUBJECTIVE... and it is a RARE day when a "Hate" crime is set against a black person for a crime against a white person, or where a Hate-crime is declared where a homosexual person murders a straight person.   And where subjectivism enters the law, the law fails to serve justice.
> 
> Simple stuff... Law only works where it remains OBJECTIVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is objective. If there is evidence that objectively proves that the crime was motivated by hatred of a particular race, it is a hate crime. For example, a man goes into a bkack church and announces that he going to shoot all the black folks there cause they be raping the white women and, later, when he us arrested, he says he did it to start a race war, that would be be objective proof of a hate crime. Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked him why some murderers get the death penalty and some get life. Clearly some murders are worse than others. Why? I suspect the motivation.
> 
> If I kill my wife for cheating on me its not the same as Jeffrey Dahmer.
> 
> And Jeff didn't even get the death penalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy deserves the death penalty for multiple homicides. But not a so called "hate crime."
Click to expand...


?? 

Only if you deny the concept of hate crime altogether. Otherwise, if anything fits the definition, this does.


----------



## Bush92

All crime is hateful and anti-social if you believe in Rousseau and Locke. Law's based on emotions or assumptions open our nation and its liberty up to Orwellian abuses by the federal government.


----------



## dblack

Bush92 said:


> All crime is hateful and anti-social if you believe in Rousseau and Locke. Law's based on emotions or assumptions open our nation and its liberty up to Orwellian abuses by the federal government.



I agree. But if you take 'hate crime' to mean politically motivated crime with the intent of sparking public hatred and violence toward specific groups, I'd say this qualified. He was clearly intending to start a race war.


----------



## Bush92

dblack said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All crime is hateful and anti-social if you believe in Rousseau and Locke. Law's based on emotions or assumptions open our nation and its liberty up to Orwellian abuses by the federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. But if you take 'hate crime' to mean politically motivated crime with the intent of sparking public hatred and violence toward specific groups, I'd say this qualified. He was clearly intending to start a race war.
Click to expand...

the Supreme Court clarified free-speech cases in Brandenburg v. Ohio 1967 (?) that the case turned upon whether or not people were going to follow the word's of the defendant. Brandenburg was a White supremacist that advocated that White's must overthrow the U.S. government. He was arrested under an Ohio state law against subversion of the government. The High Court ruled that there must be evidence that people would actually follow through on the defendants avocations. The Court ruled that Brandenburg was a nut case and no right minded individual would pay attention to anything he said. Same with kook in Charleston. He can advocate all he wants...but no one is going to follow.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...the Dukes of Hazzard were taken seriously in your home?   In mine, that whole Southern thing was a laughingstock...the car was as serious as Boss Hogg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously?
> 
> of course not. it was harmless fluff.
> 
> boss hog was indeed a joke.
> 
> the confederate flag? just a harmless prop showing that the duke boys were "good ole boys".
> 
> 
> the car? a 1969 dodge charger? that was fine.
> 
> daisy duke? i took her very seriously.
> 
> of course, i was very young.
> 
> my point, as i have clearly stated over  and over again, the fact that the nation wide american community accepted the portrayal of the flag as harmless, disproves the current lib claim that it is, and has always been a symbol of treason and slavery and racism and hatred.
> 
> in the 1980s it was harmless.
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The rise of people like David Duke.
> 
> The story of the Klu Klux Klan in pictures racism civil rights and murder - Flashbak
> 
> The sharp rise in hate groups in the last 25 years.
> 
> Hate and Extremism Southern Poverty Law Center
> 
> Where have you been watching reruns of the Duke boys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> david duke didn't rise. he was a flash in the pan based on hiding his past. once it came out he was disgraced.
> 
> do you know what his support was in that presidential election he ran? look it up, it will make you feel better.
> 
> 
> sharp rise in hate groups?
> 
> a big increase is a trivial number is nothing to be impressed with.
> 
> what has really changed is that libs have grown increasingly intolerant of viewpoints that don't agree with theirs.
> 
> thus, you no longer just disagree with them, you have to be a bad person, and be marginalized.
> 
> you have become bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you work so hard to argue a losing point? It seems to be your thing. Consensus if forming to remove the flag. It would be political suicide to oppose it given the circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you continually put up these reasons for your position.
> 
> when i destroy them, instead of responding, you revert to fallacy of argument by assertion.
> 
> with some fallacy of ad populum thrown in for good measure.
> 
> the flag is a harmless symbol of regional pride. it has been seen that way for generations.
Click to expand...


Do you not see the consensus forming against you? That is not a fallacy. The flag is all but gone.


----------



## dblack

Bush92 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All crime is hateful and anti-social if you believe in Rousseau and Locke. Law's based on emotions or assumptions open our nation and its liberty up to Orwellian abuses by the federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. But if you take 'hate crime' to mean politically motivated crime with the intent of sparking public hatred and violence toward specific groups, I'd say this qualified. He was clearly intending to start a race war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the Supreme Court clarified free-speech cases in Brandenburg v. Ohio 1967 (?) that the case turned upon whether or not people were going to follow the word's of the defendant. Brandenburg was a White supremacist that advocated that White's must overthrow the U.S. government. He was arrested under an Ohio state law against subversion of the government. The High Court ruled that there must be evidence that people would actually follow through on the defendants avocations. The Court ruled that Brandenburg was a nut case and no right minded individual would pay attention to anything he said. Same with kook in Charleston. He can advocate all he wants...but no one is going to follow.
Click to expand...


Uh huh... and you think there's zero chance that this will spark more riots? And inspire more racists nuts to flip out? He might not get his 'race war', but there's a very real risk his act will prompt other violence.

I'm not big on the idea of 'hate crimes' myself. I think the concept is a stretch, and often dumbed to the simplistic idea of being any crime inspired by hatred.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yours thankfully, is a minority opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why? what would happen if modern 2015 america had the same view of the flag as 1979 america?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't. That's the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you said "thankfully" that mine is a minority opinion.
> 
> so, i asked you why, what would happen if modern 2015 america had the same view of the flag as 1979 america?
> 
> you seem to be thankful about something, so what it is that you are thankful that we are avoiding?
> 
> you know what i think the difference would be?
> 
> i think it would deprive you libs of a tool to bash the south with.
> 
> and that that would be the only difference.
> 
> you would still bash them based on other excuses, of coures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hypothetical ramblings from your own imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yet you won't tell me what you are thankful for...
> 
> you deny that my reason is right, but will not offer one of your own.
Click to expand...


It's self explanatory.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> American conservatives are right wing racist bigots and frightened little ninnies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, you libs have demonstrated that you are the bigots here.
> 
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the American south and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
Click to expand...


I believe he represents the history of the south pretty well. 
What world do you live on?


----------



## ChrisL

Bush92 said:


> All crime is hateful and anti-social if you believe in Rousseau and Locke. Law's based on emotions or assumptions open our nation and its liberty up to Orwellian abuses by the federal government.



I agree.  This is like "thought crimes," being punished for hate.  Some will say that it's because it puts fear into the community, but so doesn't a rapist on the loose, or a serial killer.  I really don't see how this type of law can be justified.  Murder is murder, and I don't see one mass murder "just because" being any worse than one done because the nut doesn't like a specific group of people.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a week ago, that picture would make him a rightwing hero
> 
> 
> 
> He still is a teaper hero....they are just pussies and wont admit it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The most they will say is that Blacks are killing whites ...as a defense for the 9 homicides...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link, who is defending his homicides?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This morning the killing of whites by Blacks was being used to deflect....its all over these threads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this thread has wondered all over the place.
> 
> no one is defending this guy or his actions.
> 
> if you think they are, link to show it.
> 
> otherwise, you are the one who is reading in stuff that is not there.
> 
> it is part of your closed mind.
> 
> these people disagree with you, they must be evul.
Click to expand...


WTF is wrong with you?!?! As time goes on your posts become more cryptic and repetetive.
It's all over this and other threads.


----------



## Bush92

dblack said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All crime is hateful and anti-social if you believe in Rousseau and Locke. Law's based on emotions or assumptions open our nation and its liberty up to Orwellian abuses by the federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. But if you take 'hate crime' to mean politically motivated crime with the intent of sparking public hatred and violence toward specific groups, I'd say this qualified. He was clearly intending to start a race war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the Supreme Court clarified free-speech cases in Brandenburg v. Ohio 1967 (?) that the case turned upon whether or not people were going to follow the word's of the defendant. Brandenburg was a White supremacist that advocated that White's must overthrow the U.S. government. He was arrested under an Ohio state law against subversion of the government. The High Court ruled that there must be evidence that people would actually follow through on the defendants avocations. The Court ruled that Brandenburg was a nut case and no right minded individual would pay attention to anything he said. Same with kook in Charleston. He can advocate all he wants...but no one is going to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh... and you think there's zero chance that this will spark more riots? And inspire more racists nuts to flip out? He might not get his 'race war', but there's a very real risk his act will prompt other violence.
> 
> I'm not big on the idea of 'hate crimes' myself. I think the concept is a stretch, and often dumbed to the simplistic idea of being any crime inspired by hatred.
Click to expand...

His actions should not spark violence from sane law abiding citizens.


----------



## sealybobo

Bush92 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.
> 
> FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.
> 
> But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.
> 
> 
> 
> not true because if a group of white guys beat up a black guy that could be a hate crime just like if a bunch of black guys beat up a white guy because he's white that's a hate crime - also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Crime is by its nature, hateful... That's why we call it crime and not "Rufus didn't pay for those shoes'.
> 
> It's a crime because Rufus stole property from Mr. Penney, who was selling those shoes to feed his family and the families of those he hired to sell his goods.  When one steals the property of others they are disrespecting that persons humanity; he is showing that he has no regard for the rights of Mr.Penney; rights which were a gift to Mr. Penney, from God.  Thus Rufus was demonstrating a disrespect for; or an offense against, or a sin against God; OKA: Hate.
> 
> So, there's no reason to reframe the issue as "Hateful", when the word Crime already does that.
> 
> Now, with that said; and as I pointed out above and as I have pointed out hundreds of times throughout this board, Hate Crimes are SUBJECTIVE... and it is a RARE day when a "Hate" crime is set against a black person for a crime against a white person, or where a Hate-crime is declared where a homosexual person murders a straight person.   And where subjectivism enters the law, the law fails to serve justice.
> 
> Simple stuff... Law only works where it remains OBJECTIVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is objective. If there is evidence that objectively proves that the crime was motivated by hatred of a particular race, it is a hate crime. For example, a man goes into a bkack church and announces that he going to shoot all the black folks there cause they be raping the white women and, later, when he us arrested, he says he did it to start a race war, that would be be objective proof of a hate crime. Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked him why some murderers get the death penalty and some get life. Clearly some murders are worse than others. Why? I suspect the motivation.
> 
> If I kill my wife for cheating on me its not the same as Jeffrey Dahmer.
> 
> And Jeff didn't even get the death penalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy deserves the death penalty for multiple homicides. But not a so called "hate crime."
Click to expand...

Well at least you understand not all crimes are created equal. When it is determined the crime was the result of " hate bigotry or racism" the punishment will be greater, which is the purpose of hate crime laws.

Maybe hate crime laws will prevent hate crimes.

Here's a problem with hate crimes though. Let's say a black bites off more than they can chew with me and while giving them the beat down I say the N word. That's not a hate crime.


----------



## sealybobo

Bush92 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All crime is hateful and anti-social if you believe in Rousseau and Locke. Law's based on emotions or assumptions open our nation and its liberty up to Orwellian abuses by the federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. But if you take 'hate crime' to mean politically motivated crime with the intent of sparking public hatred and violence toward specific groups, I'd say this qualified. He was clearly intending to start a race war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the Supreme Court clarified free-speech cases in Brandenburg v. Ohio 1967 (?) that the case turned upon whether or not people were going to follow the word's of the defendant. Brandenburg was a White supremacist that advocated that White's must overthrow the U.S. government. He was arrested under an Ohio state law against subversion of the government. The High Court ruled that there must be evidence that people would actually follow through on the defendants avocations. The Court ruled that Brandenburg was a nut case and no right minded individual would pay attention to anything he said. Same with kook in Charleston. He can advocate all he wants...but no one is going to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh... and you think there's zero chance that this will spark more riots? And inspire more racists nuts to flip out? He might not get his 'race war', but there's a very real risk his act will prompt other violence.
> 
> I'm not big on the idea of 'hate crimes' myself. I think the concept is a stretch, and often dumbed to the simplistic idea of being any crime inspired by hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His actions should not spark violence from sane law abiding citizens.
Click to expand...

My brother just flew in from Europe and noticed blacks at home depot acting different. He didn't know what happened but could tell something was wrong.

Can you blame black people for being fed up with us crackers?


----------



## sealybobo

Bush92 said:


> All crime is hateful and anti-social if you believe in Rousseau and Locke. Law's based on emotions or assumptions open our nation and its liberty up to Orwellian abuses by the federal government.


So we should treat all murder the same? My buddy got in a spring break fight and got 20 years. Should he get the same punishment as this guy? Pre meditation plays a part in the decision and so should the persons emotions. Hate being his emotion.

Sorry it's not as black and white as you'd like.


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes hate crime law racist, is the laws attempt to set the interest of one race above the interests of others.
> 
> FYI: such is the nature of Relativism.
> 
> But this does prove the foolish nature of subjectivism ... And why it can never serve justice.
> 
> 
> 
> not true because if a group of white guys beat up a black guy that could be a hate crime just like if a bunch of black guys beat up a white guy because he's white that's a hate crime - also
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Crime is by its nature, hateful... That's why we call it crime and not "Rufus didn't pay for those shoes'.
> 
> It's a crime because Rufus stole property from Mr. Penney, who was selling those shoes to feed his family and the families of those he hired to sell his goods.  When one steals the property of others they are disrespecting that persons humanity; he is showing that he has no regard for the rights of Mr.Penney; rights which were a gift to Mr. Penney, from God.  Thus Rufus was demonstrating a disrespect for; or an offense against, or a sin against God; OKA: Hate.
> 
> So, there's no reason to reframe the issue as "Hateful", when the word Crime already does that.
> 
> Now, with that said; and as I pointed out above and as I have pointed out hundreds of times throughout this board, Hate Crimes are SUBJECTIVE... and it is a RARE day when a "Hate" crime is set against a black person for a crime against a white person, or where a Hate-crime is declared where a homosexual person murders a straight person.   And where subjectivism enters the law, the law fails to serve justice.
> 
> Simple stuff... Law only works where it remains OBJECTIVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is objective. If there is evidence that objectively proves that the crime was motivated by hatred of a particular race, it is a hate crime. For example, a man goes into a bkack church and announces that he going to shoot all the black folks there cause they be raping the white women and, later, when he us arrested, he says he did it to start a race war, that would be be objective proof of a hate crime. Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked him why some murderers get the death penalty and some get life. Clearly some murders are worse than others. Why? I suspect the motivation.
> 
> If I kill my wife for cheating on me its not the same as Jeffrey Dahmer.
> 
> And Jeff didn't even get the death penalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you being serious?
> 
> Crimes of passion such as you describe are not typically prep planned... Or premeditated.  A rush of emotion crippling the means to reason, establishing an irrational state initiate a violent attack which results in death.  Such an act is hardly equitable with an individual who plots to strip another of their life for the sake of satisfying a perverse sexual craving... Resulting in the slow; agonizing death of the victim, which ends in their evisceration and their organs consumed by the Leftist who simply Identifies as a homosexual homicidal cannibal.
> 
> That you can't understand the distinction in how the two starkly distinct circumstances deserve starkly distinct punishment, the former a regrettable circumstance where emotion over powers reason creating catastrophic destruction of the victim and the perpetrator and the latter the result of a perversely deluded mind of a merciless predator.
Click to expand...

So you do see the difference? Then we agree. Not all murders are equal.. Jeff Dahmer was a hate crime. He clearly hated blacks gays and himself. Hell the world.


----------



## gipper

TyroneSlothrop said:


> There is a reason the GOP is strong in the South...racism....


If that were true and it isn't, then for over 100 years after the Civil War the South voted D exclusively.  

Using your 'logic' that means the D Party was strong in the South because of racism.


----------



## EverCurious

Uf I end up on fire watch and refugee assistance at the cabin for a week and shit hits the fan while I'm gone... 

Still catching up on this story, but this dude sounds like a drugged up nut case; my sympathies to the families caught in the mis-fire of his brain and heart.  What the fuck kind of person sits though a church service before killing the people in the pews next to him?  That's even more messed up than other mass shootings.


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *More white folks acting ugly....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Westboro Baptist Church To Spread Their Hate At The Funerals Of Charleston Shooting Victims *
> 
> The empty souls of the Westboro Baptist Church are going to picket the funerals of the nine people murdered in a terrorist act, which they say is a…




The founder of the westboror baptist church voted for al gore, and was a democrat.......


----------



## 2aguy

Lakhota said:


> *Dylann Roof's Manifesto*
> 
> Dylann Roof, the 21-year-old charged with killing nine people in Charleston, South Carolina, this week, allegedly wrote a lengthy, racist manifesto on a website he created this year, according to Gawker and The Daily Beast.
> 
> The website, "The Last Rhodesian," includes a passage about why the writer, identified as Roof, chose Charleston.
> 
> I have no choice. I am not in the position to, alone, go into the ghetto and fight. I chose Charleston because it is most historic city in my state, and at one time had the highest ratio of blacks to Whites in the country. We have no skinheads, no real KKK, no one doing anything but talking on the internet. Well someone has to have the bravery to take it to the real world, and I guess that has to be me.​
> Complete Manifesto: Manifesto Of Accused Charleston Shooter Reportedly Found Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Is What Appears to Be Dylann Roof's Racist Manifesto - Gawker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alleged Dylann Roof Manifesto Found - The Daily Beast
> 
> How could his parents not have known about his extreme racist hatred?  Are they the source?  How many more homegrown racist terrorists like him are out there?




A lot less than home grown muslim terrorists...but you guys don't seem to worried about them......


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't use them because they choose not to...except in Marseille they use them a lot there...they get them easily despite the extreme anti gun laws in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOu mean, they don't let crazy people buy guns or people who don't need them? Yeah, that's extreme.
> 
> France has 258 gun homicides a year to our 11,000.
Click to expand...



And their criminals get fully automatic, military rifles easily....and they have extreme gun control in Europe......


----------



## JoeB131

TyroneSlothrop said:


>



thta one looks photoshopped.


----------



## 2aguy

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> the same folks who scream that Democrats are coddling the Negro with "free shit" are also screaming that the preferred party of someone like the Right wing neo confederate goofy gun nut who slaughtered 9 Blacks is the Democratic party...I bet that beats all you all ever saw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fringe racist white hate groups have no love for the gop.
> 
> and why should they?
> 
> the gop has been pro-civil rights the whole way back, and up to present day.
Click to expand...



Exactly.....the democrats though.....slavery, kkk, jim crow lunchings,  poll taxes and literacy tests and they used the Great Society to create dependence in the black community....how has that worked out in Chicago, Baltimore, Detroit, D.C..........


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> And their criminals get fully automatic, military rifles easily....and they have extreme gun control in Europe......



Uh, not really.  considering that these sorts of things only happen once a decade in a European country.


----------



## Correll

dblack said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The event that truly awakened me was the Trayvon Martin case," the suspected gunman wrote.*
> —Mother Jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john hinkley was motived because he knew that he and jodie foster had something going.
> 
> sane people should not be held responsible for the delusions of the mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Except that the actions of Roof are rooted in a matrix of political beliefs that are shared by many such as conservative right wingers the backbone of the GOP...nobody shared any of the Hinkley beliefs about Jody Foster*
> 
> think try to think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. How many times have we heard "they're raping our women" or something very much like it, on these very forums? You fling that bullshit around long enough and some idiots will believe it. And then you give 'em a gun? It's a wonder this isn't happening more often than it does.
Click to expand...


if you are referring to the discussions about proportionally high black on white crime, especially with rape, it is not bullshit.


only idiots DON'T believe it.


so, what are we supposed to do, not talk about real issues that are resulting in real death and suffering because it is politically incorrect?

wait. that is exactly what you want is it not?

you would rather have people dying than facing a politically incorrect truth.


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> American conservatives are right wing racist bigots and frightened little ninnies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, you libs have demonstrated that you are the bigots here.
> 
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the American south and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so fast...
> 
> 
> *Council of Conservative Citizens*
> 
> The manifesto refers to the council as a source of research into "black on White crime." The council is a conservative group with white supremacist leanings, considered by the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC) to be part of the "neo-confederate movement." It was founded by members of Citizens' Councils of America, also known as White Citizens Councils, a confederation of segregationist groups active until the 1970s. In more recent years, the Council of Conservative Citizens has made the news when it was revealed that former US Senate *Majority Leader Trent Lott had given speeches to the group*. It was also extremely active in the demonstrations to keep the Confederate battle flag flying over the state capitol of South Carolina between 1993 and 2000.
Click to expand...



and a follower of the Southern Poverty Law Center went to the Family Research Council headquarters to do a mass shooting, and shot a guard before the guard stopped him.....obviously, according to you, they are an actual hate group that are to blame for that guys action.......


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And their criminals get fully automatic, military rifles easily....and they have extreme gun control in Europe......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, not really.  considering that these sorts of things only happen once a decade in a European country.
Click to expand...



No...they happen all the time in Marseille, they have several shootings in France, recently against a Jewish school, they just happened in Belgium, Denmark, Sweden, and they have had attacks with guns and a hand grenade in Britain......and they are increasing because the Europeans are importing immigrants from countries where violence is the norm...vs...European national pacifism....there crime and violence rates are going to go up.....


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> we went off topic to discuss obama's statement.
> 
> obama made a comment about mass violence.
> 
> it was being discussed as the paraphrase of mass murder.
> 
> joe changed to wording to a very different word, shooting instead of murder, in order to make his point.
> 
> i was just pointing out that he felt he had to.
> 
> and that he tried to slide that little adjustment past us dishonestly.
> 
> odd you couldn't grasp that fact.
> 
> you being so smart and all.
> 
> so, do you have anything to actually say about that?
> 
> lol, rhetorical question, i know the answer is no.



guy, nobody does "mass violence" without a gun.  You are a complete retard.  I know it's a tough week for Southern Retards, as one of your own just got caught doing something really stupid.


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow. you just proved that there is at least one racist anti-obama person on the internet.
> 
> good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *you do not recall the use of "Food stamp" President in reference to Obama by mayor players in the conservative movement...short memory problems eh...*
Click to expand...



More people are on food stamps under obama....that is the truth...only you guys used it as a smear to silence people talking about his economic policies.....that is not a racist issue, that is an obama doesn't know how to create jobs issue...

But you and your democrat allies in the media used the cry of "racism" to silence that discussion...just like "golf" is racist and any number of words.....remember that?


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> No...they happen all the time in Marseille, they have several shootings in France, recently against a Jewish school, they just happened in Belgium, Denmark, Sweden, and they have had attacks with guns and a hand grenade in Britain......and they are increasing because the Europeans are importing immigrants from countries where violence is the norm...vs...European national pacifism....there crime and violence rates are going to go up.....



The point is you have to list a BUNCH of countries to get multiple citations.  

Here's an easy way.  I will let you pick ANY Industrial Democracy you want, and you list all the mass shootings that have happened in just that ONE country.  

I will list all the mass shooting that have happened in the United States in the same time period. 

And as every gun nut like you probably fears hearing, "I'll bet you mine is longer!"


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The event that truly awakened me was the Trayvon Martin case," the suspected gunman wrote.*
> —Mother Jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john hinkley was motived because he knew that he and jodie foster had something going.
> 
> sane people should not be held responsible for the delusions of the mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Except that the actions of Roof are rooted in a matrix of political beliefs that are shared by many such as conservative right wingers the backbone of the GOP...nobody shared any of the Hinkley beliefs about Jody Foster*
> 
> think try to think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the unibomber was spot on with the green weenies.
> 
> are they marginalized in your mind?
> 
> are you one of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what environmental group are you linking him too....is it mentioned in his manifesto ?
Click to expand...



and of course al gore's book was found in his hovel.......remember that...so I guess al gore supports sending bombs to people and is culpable for the unibomber...right?


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> American conservatives are right wing racist bigots and frightened little ninnies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, you libs have demonstrated that you are the bigots here.
> 
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the American south and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
Click to expand...


this one shooter grew up in the south,a nd apparently no one told him, "Hey, that's crazy talk" when he started talking smack about shooting black people.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously?
> 
> of course not. it was harmless fluff.
> 
> boss hog was indeed a joke.
> 
> the confederate flag? just a harmless prop showing that the duke boys were "good ole boys".
> 
> 
> the car? a 1969 dodge charger? that was fine.
> 
> daisy duke? i took her very seriously.
> 
> of course, i was very young.
> 
> my point, as i have clearly stated over  and over again, the fact that the nation wide american community accepted the portrayal of the flag as harmless, disproves the current lib claim that it is, and has always been a symbol of treason and slavery and racism and hatred.
> 
> in the 1980s it was harmless.
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rise of people like David Duke.
> 
> The story of the Klu Klux Klan in pictures racism civil rights and murder - Flashbak
> 
> The sharp rise in hate groups in the last 25 years.
> 
> Hate and Extremism Southern Poverty Law Center
> 
> Where have you been watching reruns of the Duke boys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> david duke didn't rise. he was a flash in the pan based on hiding his past. once it came out he was disgraced.
> 
> do you know what his support was in that presidential election he ran? look it up, it will make you feel better.
> 
> 
> sharp rise in hate groups?
> 
> a big increase is a trivial number is nothing to be impressed with.
> 
> what has really changed is that libs have grown increasingly intolerant of viewpoints that don't agree with theirs.
> 
> thus, you no longer just disagree with them, you have to be a bad person, and be marginalized.
> 
> you have become bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you work so hard to argue a losing point? It seems to be your thing. Consensus if forming to remove the flag. It would be political suicide to oppose it given the circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you continually put up these reasons for your position.
> 
> when i destroy them, instead of responding, you revert to fallacy of argument by assertion.
> 
> with some fallacy of ad populum thrown in for good measure.
> 
> the flag is a harmless symbol of regional pride. it has been seen that way for generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not see the consensus forming against you? That is not a fallacy. The flag is all but gone.
Click to expand...



i asked what has changed since the 80s.

you said  "rise of people like david duke"

i point out, correctly that they they are tiny fringe, they have not "risen".

did you look up dukes election results? did it make you feel better?

so, now that that "Reason" has been disproven, have you changed your position on the issue?

no.

that shows that that was not your real reason.

the real reason is that you libs have grown increasingly intolerant and bigoted against anyone that disagrees with you.

since your agenda has been a poor seller in the south, now the flag is a problem.

referencing your success in demonizing the flag does not justify your demonizing the flag.

that is a completely circular argument.

you are not attacking and attempting to suppress and marginalize a culture that you hate.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> why? what would happen if modern 2015 america had the same view of the flag as 1979 america?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't. That's the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you said "thankfully" that mine is a minority opinion.
> 
> so, i asked you why, what would happen if modern 2015 america had the same view of the flag as 1979 america?
> 
> you seem to be thankful about something, so what it is that you are thankful that we are avoiding?
> 
> you know what i think the difference would be?
> 
> i think it would deprive you libs of a tool to bash the south with.
> 
> and that that would be the only difference.
> 
> you would still bash them based on other excuses, of coures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hypothetical ramblings from your own imagination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and yet you won't tell me what you are thankful for...
> 
> you deny that my reason is right, but will not offer one of your own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's self explanatory.
Click to expand...


no it is not. there is no mention in your above posts about how the world would be worse if the modern us looked upon the flag as a harmless symbol of southern pride.

what would the difference be?


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...they happen all the time in Marseille, they have several shootings in France, recently against a Jewish school, they just happened in Belgium, Denmark, Sweden, and they have had attacks with guns and a hand grenade in Britain......and they are increasing because the Europeans are importing immigrants from countries where violence is the norm...vs...European national pacifism....there crime and violence rates are going to go up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is you have to list a BUNCH of countries to get multiple citations.
> 
> Here's an easy way.  I will let you pick ANY Industrial Democracy you want, and you list all the mass shootings that have happened in just that ONE country.
> 
> I will list all the mass shooting that have happened in the United States in the same time period.
> 
> And as every gun nut like you probably fears hearing, "I'll bet you mine is longer!"
Click to expand...



Violence is cultural....in Europe they aren't as violent as our inner city populations, where most of our violence is.  They all have things in common, feudalism...which created a class society where the commoners had no access to weapons or the ability to fight, and World War 1 and 2 as well as nazi occupation in all of those countries...they have been beaten down as people and have developed a national pacifism...which you could see back when hitler was coming to power, and now, when Putin is rampaging through the Ukraine....

Also....in Britain..they can search your house when they want.....it is easier to control the population when the police have more power....and that is even more so in Japan, China, South Korea...........citizens have fewer rights in those countries...for speech and searches......

A combination of things keeps their violence down....

Tell me how one extreme gun control law stops their criminals from getting hand grenades, rocket propelled grenades, pistols and fully automatic rifles.......since their criminals get them all the time whenever they want even with their extreme gun control.....their gun control laws are more extreme than ours and their criminals get all of those weapons easily......

Explain that joe......


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> none of the presidential candidates for the gop has ever offered any racist policies to appeal to the racist southerns to get them to switch parties.



Really?  

How about Reagan when he talked about Welfare Queens and "young bucks" on welfare? 

How about Bush-41 when he put out the "Willie Horton" ads?


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the south switch came with the growth of a strong middle class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> google "southern Strategy"...google "dog whistle GOP"
Click to expand...



And then google "The Truth about the Southern Strategy."  It is one of the greatest political magic tricks ever pulled off, the democrats lie about this mythical activity, and blacks continue to believe it.  The Republicans won the new, non racist south, the democrats kept pulling in the racist south.....


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> He still is a teaper hero....they are just pussies and wont admit it
> 
> 
> 
> The most they will say is that Blacks are killing whites ...as a defense for the 9 homicides...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> link, who is defending his homicides?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This morning the killing of whites by Blacks was being used to deflect....its all over these threads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this thread has wondered all over the place.
> 
> no one is defending this guy or his actions.
> 
> if you think they are, link to show it.
> 
> otherwise, you are the one who is reading in stuff that is not there.
> 
> it is part of your closed mind.
> 
> these people disagree with you, they must be evul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?!?! As time goes on your posts become more cryptic and repetetive.
> It's all over this and other threads.
Click to expand...



simply referring to the high level of black on white crime, relative to white on black crime is not a defense of this guy.


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> none of the presidential candidates for the gop has ever offered any racist policies to appeal to the racist southerns to get them to switch parties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> How about Reagan when he talked about Welfare Queens and "young bucks" on welfare?
> 
> How about Bush-41 when he put out the "Willie Horton" ads?
Click to expand...



Moron....al gore brought up willie horton first in an interview......


----------



## Correll

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The event that truly awakened me was the Trayvon Martin case," the suspected gunman wrote.*
> —Mother Jones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> john hinkley was motived because he knew that he and jodie foster had something going.
> 
> sane people should not be held responsible for the delusions of the mad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Except that the actions of Roof are rooted in a matrix of political beliefs that are shared by many such as conservative right wingers the backbone of the GOP...nobody shared any of the Hinkley beliefs about Jody Foster*
> 
> think try to think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the unibomber was spot on with the green weenies.
> 
> are they marginalized in your mind?
> 
> are you one of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what environmental group are you linking him too....is it mentioned in his manifesto ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and of course al gore's book was found in his hovel.......remember that...so I guess al gore supports sending bombs to people and is culpable for the unibomber...right?
Click to expand...



their ability to be fair in their judgments is zero.


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> none of the presidential candidates for the gop has ever offered any racist policies to appeal to the racist southerns to get them to switch parties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> How about Reagan when he talked about Welfare Queens and "young bucks" on welfare?
> 
> How about Bush-41 when he put out the "Willie Horton" ads?
Click to expand...



Yeah...the welfare queen...another myth.....

Linda Taylor welfare queen Ronald Reagan made her a notorious American villain. Linda Taylor s other sins were far worse.



Though Reagan was known to stretch the truth,* he did not invent that woman in Chicago. Her name was Linda Taylor, and it was the Chicago Tribune, not the GOP politician, who dubbed her the “welfare queen.”* It was the _Tribune_, too, that lavished attention on Taylor’s jewelry, furs, and Cadillac—all of which were real.

As of 1976, Taylor had yet to be convicted of anything. She was facing charges that she’d bilked the government out of $8,000 using four aliases. When the welfare queen stood trial the next year, reporters packed the courtroom. Rather than try to win sympathy, Taylor seemed to enjoy playing the scofflaw. As witnesses described her brazen pilfering from public coffers, she remained impassive, an unrepentant defendant bedecked in expensive clothes and oversize hats.

Linda Taylor, the haughty thief who drove her Cadillac to the public aid office, was the embodiment of a pernicious stereotype. 

So another lie by the democrats.......


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> none of the presidential candidates for the gop has ever offered any racist policies to appeal to the racist southerns to get them to switch parties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> How about Reagan when he talked about Welfare Queens and "young bucks" on welfare?
> 
> How about Bush-41 when he put out the "Willie Horton" ads?
Click to expand...


reagan mentioned welfare queens like once.

and concerns about inter generational welfare and welfare fraud were/are valid issues.

willie horton? brought up by gore first, and was a completely valid issue.

a couple was raped and assaulted for hours by a vicious thug because of dukakis lib policy and actions.

like i said. "dog whistle" is code for "we can't find any racism, but we NEED to find racism to justify our constant use of the Race Card and race baiting"


----------



## 2aguy

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously?
> 
> of course not. it was harmless fluff.
> 
> boss hog was indeed a joke.
> 
> the confederate flag? just a harmless prop showing that the duke boys were "good ole boys".
> 
> 
> the car? a 1969 dodge charger? that was fine.
> 
> daisy duke? i took her very seriously.
> 
> of course, i was very young.
> 
> my point, as i have clearly stated over  and over again, the fact that the nation wide american community accepted the portrayal of the flag as harmless, disproves the current lib claim that it is, and has always been a symbol of treason and slavery and racism and hatred.
> 
> in the 1980s it was harmless.
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rise of people like David Duke.
> 
> The story of the Klu Klux Klan in pictures racism civil rights and murder - Flashbak
> 
> The sharp rise in hate groups in the last 25 years.
> 
> Hate and Extremism Southern Poverty Law Center
> 
> Where have you been watching reruns of the Duke boys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> david duke didn't rise. he was a flash in the pan based on hiding his past. once it came out he was disgraced.
> 
> do you know what his support was in that presidential election he ran? look it up, it will make you feel better.
> 
> 
> sharp rise in hate groups?
> 
> a big increase is a trivial number is nothing to be impressed with.
> 
> what has really changed is that libs have grown increasingly intolerant of viewpoints that don't agree with theirs.
> 
> thus, you no longer just disagree with them, you have to be a bad person, and be marginalized.
> 
> you have become bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you work so hard to argue a losing point? It seems to be your thing. Consensus if forming to remove the flag. It would be political suicide to oppose it given the circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you continually put up these reasons for your position.
> 
> when i destroy them, instead of responding, you revert to fallacy of argument by assertion.
> 
> with some fallacy of ad populum thrown in for good measure.
> 
> the flag is a harmless symbol of regional pride. it has been seen that way for generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not see the consensus forming against you? That is not a fallacy. The flag is all but gone.
Click to expand...



The flag should be gone...although it is a free speech issue and an issue for South Carolina, the flag is a symbol of democrat racism and needs to be taken down.....


----------



## Correll

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the south switch came with the growth of a strong middle class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> google "southern Strategy"...google "dog whistle GOP"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And then google "The Truth about the Southern Strategy."  It is one of the greatest political magic tricks ever pulled off, the democrats lie about this mythical activity, and blacks continue to believe it.  The Republicans won the new, non racist south, the democrats kept pulling in the racist south.....
Click to expand...


hell, i believed it when i was young.

i was taught about it in public school.

i started to doubt it when i saw them claiming stuff reagan was doing was part of the southern strategy.

eventually i researched it to find when the gop stopped pandering to racist in the south.

and i could not find any of the pandering at all, all the way back to nixon.


----------



## 2aguy

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> American conservatives are right wing racist bigots and frightened little ninnies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, you libs have demonstrated that you are the bigots here.
> 
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the American south and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe he represents the history of the south pretty well.
> What world do you live on?
Click to expand...



The history of the democrat controlled south...he is an old school democrat...modern democrats want to enslave all the races, not just blacks....they have evolved in their racism....


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All crime is hateful and anti-social if you believe in Rousseau and Locke. Law's based on emotions or assumptions open our nation and its liberty up to Orwellian abuses by the federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. But if you take 'hate crime' to mean politically motivated crime with the intent of sparking public hatred and violence toward specific groups, I'd say this qualified. He was clearly intending to start a race war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the Supreme Court clarified free-speech cases in Brandenburg v. Ohio 1967 (?) that the case turned upon whether or not people were going to follow the word's of the defendant. Brandenburg was a White supremacist that advocated that White's must overthrow the U.S. government. He was arrested under an Ohio state law against subversion of the government. The High Court ruled that there must be evidence that people would actually follow through on the defendants avocations. The Court ruled that Brandenburg was a nut case and no right minded individual would pay attention to anything he said. Same with kook in Charleston. He can advocate all he wants...but no one is going to follow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh huh... and you think there's zero chance that this will spark more riots? And inspire more racists nuts to flip out? He might not get his 'race war', but there's a very real risk his act will prompt other violence.
> 
> I'm not big on the idea of 'hate crimes' myself. I think the concept is a stretch, and often dumbed to the simplistic idea of being any crime inspired by hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His actions should not spark violence from sane law abiding citizens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My brother just flew in from Europe and noticed blacks at home depot acting different. He didn't know what happened but could tell something was wrong.
> 
> Can you blame black people for being fed up with us crackers?
Click to expand...


yes. 

that was racist by the way.

you just held the entire white race responsible for the actions of one white nut.

bigot.


----------



## 2aguy

Correll said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the south switch came with the growth of a strong middle class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> google "southern Strategy"...google "dog whistle GOP"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And then google "The Truth about the Southern Strategy."  It is one of the greatest political magic tricks ever pulled off, the democrats lie about this mythical activity, and blacks continue to believe it.  The Republicans won the new, non racist south, the democrats kept pulling in the racist south.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hell, i believed it when i was young.
> 
> i was taught about it in public school.
> 
> i started to doubt it when i saw them claiming stuff reagan was doing was part of the southern strategy.
> 
> eventually i researched it to find when the gop stopped pandering to racist in the south.
> 
> and i could not find any of the pandering at all, all the way back to nixon.
Click to expand...



There was no pandering to the racist south...the Republican party, and nixon in particular supported civil rights while the democrats were beating peaceful civil rights marchers with nightsticks....but the democrats realized that they couldn't keep blacks from voting and there were a lot of black votes out there....so LBJ realized they could buy those votes with government hand outs.....that is when the democrats changed tactics....not beliefs......

And then they had to scrub their past...that is why whenever you see the civil rights era mentioned by democrats in education or journalism, they never use, "the democrat segregationist" j. william fulbright...they actually scrub him completely since bill clinton was his studetn.........they use "Southern"  hiding the "democrat" part of the racists.......

And then they lied about the "Southern Strategy" and the democrats in journalism keep reporting on the lie.......


----------



## 2aguy

sealybobo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> not true because if a group of white guys beat up a black guy that could be a hate crime just like if a bunch of black guys beat up a white guy because he's white that's a hate crime - also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Crime is by its nature, hateful... That's why we call it crime and not "Rufus didn't pay for those shoes'.
> 
> It's a crime because Rufus stole property from Mr. Penney, who was selling those shoes to feed his family and the families of those he hired to sell his goods.  When one steals the property of others they are disrespecting that persons humanity; he is showing that he has no regard for the rights of Mr.Penney; rights which were a gift to Mr. Penney, from God.  Thus Rufus was demonstrating a disrespect for; or an offense against, or a sin against God; OKA: Hate.
> 
> So, there's no reason to reframe the issue as "Hateful", when the word Crime already does that.
> 
> Now, with that said; and as I pointed out above and as I have pointed out hundreds of times throughout this board, Hate Crimes are SUBJECTIVE... and it is a RARE day when a "Hate" crime is set against a black person for a crime against a white person, or where a Hate-crime is declared where a homosexual person murders a straight person.   And where subjectivism enters the law, the law fails to serve justice.
> 
> Simple stuff... Law only works where it remains OBJECTIVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is objective. If there is evidence that objectively proves that the crime was motivated by hatred of a particular race, it is a hate crime. For example, a man goes into a bkack church and announces that he going to shoot all the black folks there cause they be raping the white women and, later, when he us arrested, he says he did it to start a race war, that would be be objective proof of a hate crime. Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked him why some murderers get the death penalty and some get life. Clearly some murders are worse than others. Why? I suspect the motivation.
> 
> If I kill my wife for cheating on me its not the same as Jeffrey Dahmer.
> 
> And Jeff didn't even get the death penalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy deserves the death penalty for multiple homicides. But not a so called "hate crime."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least you understand not all crimes are created equal. When it is determined the crime was the result of " hate bigotry or racism" the punishment will be greater, which is the purpose of hate crime laws.
> 
> Maybe hate crime laws will prevent hate crimes.
> 
> Here's a problem with hate crimes though. Let's say a black bites off more than they can chew with me and while giving them the beat down I say the N word. That's not a hate crime.
Click to expand...



he killed 9 people....how much greater can the punishment be......?  You lefties...do you ever really engage your brains....?


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...they happen all the time in Marseille, they have several shootings in France, recently against a Jewish school, they just happened in Belgium, Denmark, Sweden, and they have had attacks with guns and a hand grenade in Britain......and they are increasing because the Europeans are importing immigrants from countries where violence is the norm...vs...European national pacifism....there crime and violence rates are going to go up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is you have to list a BUNCH of countries to get multiple citations.
> 
> Here's an easy way.  I will let you pick ANY Industrial Democracy you want, and you list all the mass shootings that have happened in just that ONE country.
> 
> I will list all the mass shooting that have happened in the United States in the same time period.
> 
> And as every gun nut like you probably fears hearing, "I'll bet you mine is longer!"
Click to expand...


mmm, you are aware that the us if far larger than these individual european nations, right?


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> we went off topic to discuss obama's statement.
> 
> obama made a comment about mass violence.
> 
> it was being discussed as the paraphrase of mass murder.
> 
> joe changed to wording to a very different word, shooting instead of murder, in order to make his point.
> 
> i was just pointing out that he felt he had to.
> 
> and that he tried to slide that little adjustment past us dishonestly.
> 
> odd you couldn't grasp that fact.
> 
> you being so smart and all.
> 
> so, do you have anything to actually say about that?
> 
> lol, rhetorical question, i know the answer is no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy, nobody does "mass violence" without a gun.  You are a complete retard.  I know it's a tough week for Southern Retards, as one of your own just got caught doing something really stupid.
Click to expand...



In Australia they use arson, in other places around the world they use bombs....moron....


----------



## JoeB131

Before we start, I want to point out that 2AGuy, the nuttiest of the gun nuts, could not find a European country that has anywhere near the number of mass shooting incidents we have in the US. 



2aguy said:


> Violence is cultural....in Europe they aren't as violent as our inner city populations, where most of our violence is.



And we are back to 'it's just the darkies killing each other, so that makes it okay." argument.  Even though we are talking about a racist who shot a bunch of unarmed black people. This person will say with the same lack of fucking irony if those grannies had been packing, they could have stopped this madman. 



2aguy said:


> They all have things in common, feudalism...which created a class society where the commoners had no access to weapons or the ability to fight, and World War 1 and 2 as well as nazi occupation in all of those countries...they have been beaten down as people and have developed a national pacifism...which you could see back when hitler was coming to power, and now, when Putin is rampaging through the Ukraine....



Uh, in the Ukraine, you have plenty of people fighting. The problem is, if Putin wanted to, he could crush the whole of the Ukraine in about a week. Instead, what you have there is the Russians living in the Ukraine not wanting to be part of the Ukraine anymore. And expressing that with- wait for it - guns. 



2aguy said:


> Also....in Britain..they can search your house when they want.....it is easier to control the population when the police have more power....and that is even more so in Japan, China, South Korea...........citizens have fewer rights in those countries...for speech and searches......



Horseshit.  The British have the same protections against unlawful searches we have. 

Search Warrants Avoiding the Pitfalls UK Police Law Blog

But you do have a point.  The police do have an easier time controlling an unarmed population.  That's why they don't have 500+ Police shootings a year. 

American Cops Just Killed More People in March than the UK Did in the Entire 20th Century The Free Thought Project

_*Just last month, in the 31 days of March, police in the United States killed more people than the UK did in the entire 20th century. In fact, it was twice as many; police in the UK only killed 52 people during that 100 year period.

According to the report by ThinkProgess, in March alone, 111 people died during police encounters — 36 more than the previous month. As in the past, numerous incidents were spurred by violent threats from suspects, and two officers were shot in Ferguson during a peaceful protest. However, the deaths follow a national pattern: suspects were mostly people of color, mentally ill, or both.*_

Um, er. Founding Fathers... Er, um Freedom?  





2aguy said:


> Tell me how one extreme gun control law stops their criminals from getting hand grenades, rocket propelled grenades, pistols and fully automatic rifles.......since their criminals get them all the time whenever they want even with their extreme gun control.....their gun control laws are more extreme than ours and their criminals get all of those weapons easily......
> 
> Explain that joe......



They don't get them that often, guy, that's the point.  You maybe have one incident a decade, and when they do have an incident, they tighten down the laws to keep from  it happening again. 

In this country, we have an incident like this, we find out the person was batshit crazy and got a gun anyway, and the NRA goes out and makes sure that guns are even more freely available.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> American conservatives are right wing racist bigots and frightened little ninnies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, you libs have demonstrated that you are the bigots here.
> 
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the American south and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this one shooter grew up in the south,a nd apparently no one told him, "Hey, that's crazy talk" when he started talking smack about shooting black people.
Click to expand...


pretty common for people close to a shooter to not really believe that that shooter is really going to do it.

this one shooter is not representative of the america south, and only a bigot would claim otherwise.


----------



## Correll

2aguy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> we went off topic to discuss obama's statement.
> 
> obama made a comment about mass violence.
> 
> it was being discussed as the paraphrase of mass murder.
> 
> joe changed to wording to a very different word, shooting instead of murder, in order to make his point.
> 
> i was just pointing out that he felt he had to.
> 
> and that he tried to slide that little adjustment past us dishonestly.
> 
> odd you couldn't grasp that fact.
> 
> you being so smart and all.
> 
> so, do you have anything to actually say about that?
> 
> lol, rhetorical question, i know the answer is no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy, nobody does "mass violence" without a gun.  You are a complete retard.  I know it's a tough week for Southern Retards, as one of your own just got caught doing something really stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In Australia they use arson, in other places around the world they use bombs....moron....
Click to expand...


actually arson as a tool of mass murder has been used here too.

some madmen like fire.


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> Before we start, I want to point out that 2AGuy, the nuttiest of the gun nuts, could not find a European country that has anywhere near the number of mass shooting incidents we have in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Violence is cultural....in Europe they aren't as violent as our inner city populations, where most of our violence is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we are back to 'it's just the darkies killing each other, so that makes it okay." argument.  Even though we are talking about a racist who shot a bunch of unarmed black people. This person will say with the same lack of fucking irony if those grannies had been packing, they could have stopped this madman.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all have things in common, feudalism...which created a class society where the commoners had no access to weapons or the ability to fight, and World War 1 and 2 as well as nazi occupation in all of those countries...they have been beaten down as people and have developed a national pacifism...which you could see back when hitler was coming to power, and now, when Putin is rampaging through the Ukraine....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, in the Ukraine, you have plenty of people fighting. The problem is, if Putin wanted to, he could crush the whole of the Ukraine in about a week. Instead, what you have there is the Russians living in the Ukraine not wanting to be part of the Ukraine anymore. And expressing that with- wait for it - guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also....in Britain..they can search your house when they want.....it is easier to control the population when the police have more power....and that is even more so in Japan, China, South Korea...........citizens have fewer rights in those countries...for speech and searches......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Horseshit.  The British have the same protections against unlawful searches we have.
> 
> Search Warrants Avoiding the Pitfalls UK Police Law Blog
> 
> But you do have a point.  The police do have an easier time controlling an unarmed population.  That's why they don't have 500+ Police shootings a year.
> 
> American Cops Just Killed More People in March than the UK Did in the Entire 20th Century The Free Thought Project
> 
> _*Just last month, in the 31 days of March, police in the United States killed more people than the UK did in the entire 20th century. In fact, it was twice as many; police in the UK only killed 52 people during that 100 year period.
> 
> According to the report by ThinkProgess, in March alone, 111 people died during police encounters — 36 more than the previous month. As in the past, numerous incidents were spurred by violent threats from suspects, and two officers were shot in Ferguson during a peaceful protest. However, the deaths follow a national pattern: suspects were mostly people of color, mentally ill, or both.*_
> 
> Um, er. Founding Fathers... Er, um Freedom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me how one extreme gun control law stops their criminals from getting hand grenades, rocket propelled grenades, pistols and fully automatic rifles.......since their criminals get them all the time whenever they want even with their extreme gun control.....their gun control laws are more extreme than ours and their criminals get all of those weapons easily......
> 
> Explain that joe......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't get them that often, guy, that's the point.  You maybe have one incident a decade, and when they do have an incident, they tighten down the laws to keep from  it happening again.
> 
> In this country, we have an incident like this, we find out the person was batshit crazy and got a gun anyway, and the NRA goes out and makes sure that guns are even more freely available.
Click to expand...



Moron...you still didn't explain how their criminals easily get hand grenades, fully automatic rifles, pistols and rocket propelled grenades whenever they want them....with their extreme gun control laws....and the French want to put soldiers in Marseille because of the gun violence there.....this year...and that is after the Charlie Hebdo shooting, and the shooting in marseille before the prime minister went there, and the attack on the Jewish school in France......

How do they get their weapons so easily with their extreme gun control...again.....they are by culture pacifists and compliant to authority....


----------



## Correll

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The rise of people like David Duke.
> 
> The story of the Klu Klux Klan in pictures racism civil rights and murder - Flashbak
> 
> The sharp rise in hate groups in the last 25 years.
> 
> Hate and Extremism Southern Poverty Law Center
> 
> Where have you been watching reruns of the Duke boys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> david duke didn't rise. he was a flash in the pan based on hiding his past. once it came out he was disgraced.
> 
> do you know what his support was in that presidential election he ran? look it up, it will make you feel better.
> 
> 
> sharp rise in hate groups?
> 
> a big increase is a trivial number is nothing to be impressed with.
> 
> what has really changed is that libs have grown increasingly intolerant of viewpoints that don't agree with theirs.
> 
> thus, you no longer just disagree with them, you have to be a bad person, and be marginalized.
> 
> you have become bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you work so hard to argue a losing point? It seems to be your thing. Consensus if forming to remove the flag. It would be political suicide to oppose it given the circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you continually put up these reasons for your position.
> 
> when i destroy them, instead of responding, you revert to fallacy of argument by assertion.
> 
> with some fallacy of ad populum thrown in for good measure.
> 
> the flag is a harmless symbol of regional pride. it has been seen that way for generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not see the consensus forming against you? That is not a fallacy. The flag is all but gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The flag should be gone...although it is a free speech issue and an issue for South Carolina, the flag is a symbol of democrat racism and needs to be taken down.....
Click to expand...



it was a symbol of democratic racism, a long time ago.

now it is a harmless symbol of southern pride.

taking it down would be a celebration of bigotry, from the left or the democrats against the now not racist south.


----------



## 2aguy

Correll said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> American conservatives are right wing racist bigots and frightened little ninnies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, you libs have demonstrated that you are the bigots here.
> 
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the American south and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this one shooter grew up in the south,a nd apparently no one told him, "Hey, that's crazy talk" when he started talking smack about shooting black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pretty common for people close to a shooter to not really believe that that shooter is really going to do it.
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the america south, and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
Click to expand...



He is very close to old school democrats though...he steps on the American flag and burns it....the left does this...they love stepping on the American flag and fought for their right to burn it....he is a left wing socialist.....


----------



## 2aguy

Correll said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> we went off topic to discuss obama's statement.
> 
> obama made a comment about mass violence.
> 
> it was being discussed as the paraphrase of mass murder.
> 
> joe changed to wording to a very different word, shooting instead of murder, in order to make his point.
> 
> i was just pointing out that he felt he had to.
> 
> and that he tried to slide that little adjustment past us dishonestly.
> 
> odd you couldn't grasp that fact.
> 
> you being so smart and all.
> 
> so, do you have anything to actually say about that?
> 
> lol, rhetorical question, i know the answer is no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy, nobody does "mass violence" without a gun.  You are a complete retard.  I know it's a tough week for Southern Retards, as one of your own just got caught doing something really stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In Australia they use arson, in other places around the world they use bombs....moron....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually arson as a tool of mass murder has been used here too.
> 
> some madmen like fire.
Click to expand...



And bombs......


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> Moron....al gore brought up willie horton first in an interview.....



Al Gore did not mention Willie Horton by name, much less splash a big picture of him on all our TV screens like Bush did.


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....al gore brought up willie horton first in an interview.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Gore did not mention Willie Horton by name, much less splash a big picture of him on all our TV screens like Bush did.
Click to expand...



So...he brought it up first....

And willie horton was an actual result of dukakis parole policies for violent criminals....he did get released on good behavior, did not return to the prison and tortured the man and raped the woman..when he should never have been released...but instead of actually dealing with the prison policies of Dukakis....you assholes screamed "racism" and you minions in the press refused to discuss anything else......must be nice to have the press on your side...you can lie at will and never worry about having people call you on it....


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> eagan mentioned welfare queens like once.
> 
> and concerns about inter generational welfare and welfare fraud were/are valid issues.



He mentioned them a LOT.  He did take the word "young bucks" out of his speeches because that was too racist.  Not to mention he kicked off his campaign in MS where the civil rights workers were killed back in the 1960's. 



Correll said:


> willie horton? brought up by gore first, and was a completely valid issue.
> 
> a couple was raped and assaulted for hours by a vicious thug because of dukakis lib policy and actions.



Al Gore didn't mention Willie Horton by name, and he didn't use the race-baiting Bush did on the topic.  

The thing was, the Furlough Program that Horton got out under was started by Dukakis' republican predecessor, and Dukakis is the one who changed it. 

Which didn't stop Bush from using 'Look, Scary Black Man" commercials. 



Correll said:


> like i said. "dog whistle" is code for "we can't find any racism, but we NEED to find racism to justify our constant use of the Race Card and race baiting"



Right. Because there isn't any racism in the Right Wing today...


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....al gore brought up willie horton first in an interview.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Gore did not mention Willie Horton by name, much less splash a big picture of him on all our TV screens like Bush did.
Click to expand...



And the lie.....the famous Willie Horton add...never mentioned willie Horton...and look at all the white faces in the add going through the turnstile.....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> American conservatives are right wing racist bigots and frightened little ninnies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, you libs have demonstrated that you are the bigots here.
> 
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the American south and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this one shooter grew up in the south,a nd apparently no one told him, "Hey, that's crazy talk" when he started talking smack about shooting black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pretty common for people close to a shooter to not really believe that that shooter is really going to do it.
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the america south, and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is very close to old school democrats though...he steps on the American flag and burns it....the left does this...they love stepping on the American flag and fought for their right to burn it....he is a left wing socialist.....
Click to expand...

He is one of your conservative racist acolytes...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> American conservatives are right wing racist bigots and frightened little ninnies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, you libs have demonstrated that you are the bigots here.
> 
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the American south and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this one shooter grew up in the south,a nd apparently no one told him, "Hey, that's crazy talk" when he started talking smack about shooting black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pretty common for people close to a shooter to not really believe that that shooter is really going to do it.
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the america south, and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
Click to expand...

He is a true believer in white supremacy...


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> eagan mentioned welfare queens like once.
> 
> and concerns about inter generational welfare and welfare fraud were/are valid issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He mentioned them a LOT.  He did take the word "young bucks" out of his speeches because that was too racist.  Not to mention he kicked off his campaign in MS where the civil rights workers were killed back in the 1960's.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> willie horton? brought up by gore first, and was a completely valid issue.
> 
> a couple was raped and assaulted for hours by a vicious thug because of dukakis lib policy and actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Al Gore didn't mention Willie Horton by name, and he didn't use the race-baiting Bush did on the topic.
> 
> The thing was, the Furlough Program that Horton got out under was started by Dukakis' republican predecessor, and Dukakis is the one who changed it.
> 
> Which didn't stop Bush from using 'Look, Scary Black Man" commercials.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said. "dog whistle" is code for "we can't find any racism, but we NEED to find racism to justify our constant use of the Race Card and race baiting"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. Because there isn't any racism in the Right Wing today...
Click to expand...



Which scary black men are in this commercial...the famous willie horton add that never mentions willie horton........the democrat media lied to push the democrats....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The shooter is an ideological fellow traveler of conservatives ...its right wing..


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> So...he brought it up first....
> 
> And willie horton was an actual result of dukakis parole policies for violent criminals....he did get released on good behavior, did not return to the prison and tortured the man and raped the woman..when he should never have been released...but instead of actually dealing with the prison policies of Dukakis....you assholes screamed "racism" and you minions in the press refused to discuss anything else......must be nice to have the press on your side...you can lie at will and never worry about having people call you on it....



Uh, no. again, you are showing your complete ignorance of what happened. 

First, Al Gore did not mention Willie horton by name. he brought up the issue in a debate, Dukakis answered it and that was kind of it.  

Second- The policy of furloughing criminals was initiated under Dukakis' republican predecesor, and it was actually a good idea.  Acclimating prisoners who were about to be released to the outside so they didn't re-offend five minutes after getting out.  The courts - not Dukakis - ruled that these furloughs should be expanded to prisoner like Horton who shouldn't qualify for them. 

_Democratic Presidential candidate Michael Dukakis was the governor of Massachusetts at the time of Horton's release, and while he did not start the furlough program, he had supported it as a method of criminal rehabilitation. The state inmate furlough program, originally signed into law by Republican Governor Francis W. Sargent in 1972, excluded convicted first-degree murderers. However, the Massachusetts Supreme Judicial Court ruled that this right extended to first-degree murderers, because the law specifically did not exclude them.[6] The Massachusetts legislature quickly passed a bill prohibiting furloughs for such inmates. However, in 1976, Dukakis vetoed this bill arguing it would "cut the heart out of efforts at inmate rehabilitation."[7] The program remained in effect through the intervening term of governor Edward J. King and was abolished during Dukakis' final term of office on April 28, 1988. This abolition occurred only after the Lawrence Eagle-Tribunehad run 175 stories about the furlough program and won a Pulitzer Prize.[8]_

Frankly, it wasn't a matter of the Press being on Dukakis' side, because Bush got away with this bullshit.


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> American conservatives are right wing racist bigots and frightened little ninnies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, you libs have demonstrated that you are the bigots here.
> 
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the American south and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this one shooter grew up in the south,a nd apparently no one told him, "Hey, that's crazy talk" when he started talking smack about shooting black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pretty common for people close to a shooter to not really believe that that shooter is really going to do it.
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the america south, and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is very close to old school democrats though...he steps on the American flag and burns it....the left does this...they love stepping on the American flag and fought for their right to burn it....he is a left wing socialist.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is one of your conservative racist acolytes...
Click to expand...



I am not the racist...I am an American Conservative who votes for Republicans....

The democrats are the racists...known by the company they keep...they elected a racist as President...obama sat in a racist church for 20 years, he had the racist pastor, jeremiah wright marry him and michelle, and the racist pastor baptized their daughters....

The democrat party is composed of racist political groups....la raza, a openly racist hispanic group..the name means "The Race".....the racist naacp, the southern poverty law center, the congressional Black caucus, and is the home of the nation of islam...an openly racist organization, and al sharpton, a known racist agitator who has caused the deaths of innocent people, has been to the White House many, many times, and remember the racist jesse jackson is also a democrat...

The white racists...bill clinton...the violent sexual predator, dedicated a statue to his good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright, an old school segregationist, and he even had a place of honor for vile racist orval faubus, the guy who put the national guard blocking the school house doors to the black children, a place of honor at his inauguration as governor..

The democrats are the racists.....moron.....tell me these facts and the truth and reality are wrong....


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> Which scary black men are in this commercial...the famous willie horton add that never mentions willie horton........the democrat media lied to push the democrats....


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> The shooter is an ideological fellow traveler of conservatives ...its right wing..




keep saying it...your allies in the media will spread the lie......but the truth is the democrat party has been and still is the party of racism....from slavery, the kkk, jim crow, lynchings, poll taxes, literacy tests and the democrat controlled destruction of blacks and hispanics in Chicago, Detroit, Baltimore, D.C., New Orleans..... and all the other democrat racist controlled cities....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> The democrats are the racists.....moron.....tell me these facts and the truth and reality are wrong....



Here is reality...your beliefs about "the Negro" makes the killer a fellow traveler to conservatives...he is on your side..*..There is a reason the Flag of Slave mongers flies over the S Carolina Govt buildings...its called Republican racism..*.

In 2013, one of its national board members and tea party activist Roan Garcia-Quintana was forced to step down as a volunteer for* South Carolina Gov. Nikki Haley’s *re-election campaign after his affiliation with the Council of Conservative Citizens was revealed.


Read more here: Missouri group named in manifesto possibly penned by accused Charleston shooter The Kansas City Star The Kansas City Star


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> Moron...you still didn't explain how their criminals easily get hand grenades, fully automatic rifles, pistols and rocket propelled grenades whenever they want them....with their extreme gun control laws....and the French want to put soldiers in Marseille because of the gun violence there.....this year...and that is after the Charlie Hebdo shooting, and the shooting in marseille before the prime minister went there, and the attack on the Jewish school in France......
> 
> How do they get their weapons so easily with their extreme gun control...again.....they are by culture pacifists and compliant to authority....



So essentially, you are admitting that they have tough gun control and they have few mass shootings or mass murders... 

and you don't see a correlation.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> The shooter is an ideological fellow traveler of conservatives ...its right wing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep saying it...your allies in the media will spread the lie......but the truth is the democrat party has been and still is the party of racism....from slavery, the kkk, jim crow, lynchings, poll taxes, literacy tests and the democrat controlled destruction of blacks and hispanics in Chicago, Detroit, Baltimore, D.C., New Orleans..... and all the other democrat racist controlled cities....
Click to expand...

The GOP and the Flag of Slave mongers ..married together as one


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which scary black men are in this commercial...the famous willie horton add that never mentions willie horton........the democrat media lied to push the democrats....
Click to expand...



Yeah joe... a lie by ommission..if you guys didn't lie you would have nothing to say.....



> Infamous attack *ad* from 1988 U.S. Election against Michael Dukakis. This *ad* was ran by the National Security PAC, not directly by


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> Yeah joe... a lie by ommission..if you guys didn't lie you would have nothing to say.....



"Tax cuts for millionaires create jobs"


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...you still didn't explain how their criminals easily get hand grenades, fully automatic rifles, pistols and rocket propelled grenades whenever they want them....with their extreme gun control laws....and the French want to put soldiers in Marseille because of the gun violence there.....this year...and that is after the Charlie Hebdo shooting, and the shooting in marseille before the prime minister went there, and the attack on the Jewish school in France......
> 
> How do they get their weapons so easily with their extreme gun control...again.....they are by culture pacifists and compliant to authority....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So essentially, you are admitting that they have tough gun control and they have few mass shootings or mass murders...
> 
> and you don't see a correlation.
Click to expand...



What part of " they easily get fully automatic rifles, handgrenades, pistols and rocket propelled grenades means they have tough gun control laws....their extreme laws do nothing to keep these weapons out of the hands of criminals...that is the point isn't it...to stop criminals...and they don't.....moron...


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...he brought it up first....
> 
> And willie horton was an actual result of dukakis parole policies for violent criminals....he did get released on good behavior, did not return to the prison and tortured the man and raped the woman..when he should never have been released...but instead of actually dealing with the prison policies of Dukakis....you assholes screamed "racism" and you minions in the press refused to discuss anything else......must be nice to have the press on your side...you can lie at will and never worry about having people call you on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no. again, you are showing your complete ignorance of what happened.
> 
> First, Al Gore did not mention Willie horton by name. he brought up the issue in a debate, Dukakis answered it and that was kind of it.
> 
> Second- The policy of furloughing criminals was initiated under Dukakis' republican predecesor, and it was actually a good idea.  Acclimating prisoners who were about to be released to the outside so they didn't re-offend five minutes after getting out.  The courts - not Dukakis - ruled that these furloughs should be expanded to prisoner like Horton who shouldn't qualify for them.
> 
> _Democratic Presidential candidate Michael Dukakis was the governor of Massachusetts at the time of Horton's release, and while he did not start the furlough program, he had supported it as a method of criminal rehabilitation. The state inmate furlough program, originally signed into law by Republican Governor Francis W. Sargent in 1972, excluded convicted first-degree murderers. However, the Massachusetts Supreme Judicial Court ruled that this right extended to first-degree murderers, because the law specifically did not exclude them.[6] The Massachusetts legislature quickly passed a bill prohibiting furloughs for such inmates. However, in 1976, Dukakis vetoed this bill arguing it would "cut the heart out of efforts at inmate rehabilitation."[7] The program remained in effect through the intervening term of governor Edward J. King and was abolished during Dukakis' final term of office on April 28, 1988. This abolition occurred only after the Lawrence Eagle-Tribunehad run 175 stories about the furlough program and won a Pulitzer Prize.[8]_
> 
> Frankly, it wasn't a matter of the Press being on Dukakis' side, because Bush got away with this bullshit.
Click to expand...



Do you even read you own fucking posts moron.........

_*The Massachusetts legislature quickly passed a bill prohibiting furloughs for such inmates. However, in 1976, Dukakis vetoed this bill arguing it would "cut the heart out of efforts at inmate rehabilitation."[7] *_


----------



## 2aguy

And the lie joe...you didn't point out that Bush didn't run this ad....this was part of the text for the youtube video.....






> Infamous attack ad from 1988 U.S. Election against Michael Dukakis. This ad was ran by the National Security PAC, not directly by the Bush/Quayle campaign.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Lee Atwater Southern Strategy any questions .............


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Lee Atwater Southern Strategy any questions .............




Yeah...never happened asshole........search "The Truth about the Southern Strategy." and your lies will be revealed...this is a new age....in the past you could smear republicans, and your democrat minions in the press would repeat the lie over and over and over again....and no one who knew the truth could be heard....now.....we have the internet with access to the truth....so search "The Truth about the Southern Strategy" and you will find the truth...nixon fought for civil rights and won the new south, the new middle class, young, anti racist southerners...while the democrats kept winning the racist south......they actually have the voting records showing which states were won.....nixon won the new south...the old racist south kept going to the democrats......you know....bill clintons good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright...and actual, real segregationist of the old school of racism...who clinton dedicated a statue to.........

don't forget democrat senator and klan member robert "sheets" byrd...called "sheets" by ted kennedy (remember Mary Jo) because byrd was a klan kleagle...a recruiter for the klan......


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah joe... a lie by ommission..if you guys didn't lie you would have nothing to say.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tax cuts for millionaires create jobs"
Click to expand...



Yes it does.  Tax cuts for all Americans creates more jobs and brings in more tax dollars to the government...Kennedy knew this and that is why he cut the tax rates...and the boom in jobs and tax revenue showed he was right...another President before Kennedy did the same thing...and the economy boomed for him too...and then a guy named Reagan...who knew about Kennedies tax cuts and how they stimulate the economy did the same thing....and we had an economic boom that created more jobs than ever before.....until clinton came in and kept raising taxes and killed that boom in just 8 years....

Look up the truth....don't lie....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> Yes it does.  Tax cuts for all Americans creates more jobs and brings in
> ...



wait if tax cuts for millionaires create jobs why did the economy crater and lose jobs huh chump why...they got the tax cuts and put the money off shore in tax havens ...we were losing 800 k jobs a month under Racial Inferior 43


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> Look up the truth....don't lie....


----------



## Statistikhengst

starviego said:


> Where is the actual hard evidence pointing to the suspect's guilt?
> 
> 
> --Have any of the living witnesses come forward to identify Roof as the gunman they saw in the church? No.
> 
> --Can the slugs and shell casings found in the church be linked back to the gun seized from Roof via ballistics evidence? Haven't seen it.
> 
> --Did they recover gunshot residue (GSR) on Roof''s hands or clothing? Haven't seen it.
> 
> --Were his fingerprints found on the gun/mags/ammo? Haven't seen it.
> 
> --Did the suspect confess? CNN claims he did, based on two anonymous LE sources. Yeah, anonymous sources, which aren't worth very much. So why don't they show us the videotaped confession? Probably because there is no confession to hear.
> 
> --What about the photo stills of the suspect allegedly outside the church and his car at the scene? Those photos could have been from a different time and location, for all we know. And even if they are real, it might be evidence he was there, but that's not evidence he committed a mass shooting.
> 
> 
> DON'T BELIEVE THE HYPE!


Put the bottle down and step back.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does.  Tax cuts for all Americans creates more jobs and brings in
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait if tax cuts for millionaires create jobs why did the economy crater and lose jobs huh chump why...they got the tax cuts and put the money off shore in tax havens ...we were losing 800 k jobs a month under Racial Inferior 43
Click to expand...



Because the economy is made up of people and there are slumps...and then recoveries...and under Reagan, when he came in during a slump, his tax cuts created a job creating boom.....that lasted through the first Bush...who had his own slump....and kept increasing during the first years of clinton...who then killed off the Reagan boom by raising taxes on everyone...it took his eight years to kill off the Reagan boom and as he left office, we were in his slump.......


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The Documented record of Job creation 1932-2012

Democrats 73.4 Million jobs

Republicans 34.8 million jobs

*Any Questions ?*


----------



## Statistikhengst

Yes, this thread is going to make it to 2,000 postings.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> Because the economy is made up of people and there are slumps....




*you are struggling...*

So its just bad luck that under GOP rule there are fewer jobs created*...well you all are a jinx LOL*


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> American conservatives are right wing racist bigots and frightened little ninnies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, you libs have demonstrated that you are the bigots here.
> 
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the American south and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
Click to expand...

He is not representative....but he is a product of the rightwing hate groups that flourish


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

GOP tax cuts and war like Foreign policy lead to deficits that the GOP then uses to attack the safety net...Jeb *!* already is saying he is going to take out Social Security....


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> What part of " they easily get fully automatic rifles, handgrenades, pistols and rocket propelled grenades means they have tough gun control laws....their extreme laws do nothing to keep these weapons out of the hands of criminals...that is the point isn't it...to stop criminals...and they don't.....moron...



They don't easily get them.  that's why these incidents are RARE.


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the truth....don't lie....
Click to expand...



Reagans job boom and the republicans regaining control of the budget kept reagans job boom through clintons time in office....and he killed it with tax cuts....how about putting the presidents in actual sequence...that will show that the increases in job growth were before the democrats were in office and were destroyed by them......

carter....good job growth because nixon was in office before him.  then he killed it with his economic policis and his weak, weak foreign policy

Reagan job growth-- after carter cratered the economy, remember those days of carter......?  Reagan cut taxes and stimulated the economy..and that lasted throught clinton..until clinton killed it with his tax increases....

Bush 1....jobs hurt by his tax increases after he pledged not to raise taxes...remember that, but the reagan job boom kept going into the clinton era

clinton....raised taxes, attacked business and finally killed the Reagan boom....the job growth in his time...came from Reagan's tax cuts...but as the luckiest, violent sexual predator, clinton benfited from Reagan' boom. Those aren't his job number, those are Reagans.....tax cuts don't work over night, they take time to effect business growth....

Bush 2 had to deal with clinton killing Reagan's job growth with his tax increases...and 9/11  clinton's effect was happening just before he left office...remember...

You guys can lie all day long...but the internet is here now...and those of us with a brain can call you on it where before the democrats in the media would just perpetuate the lie......


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of " they easily get fully automatic rifles, handgrenades, pistols and rocket propelled grenades means they have tough gun control laws....their extreme laws do nothing to keep these weapons out of the hands of criminals...that is the point isn't it...to stop criminals...and they don't.....moron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't easily get them.  that's why these incidents are RARE.
Click to expand...



Moron...the terrorists in the attack on Charlie Hebdo...in a country with extreme gun control, 3 terrorists, 2 on goverment terrorist watch lists and one a convicted felon crossed into belgium and bought fully automatic rifles, 30 round magazines, hand grenades, pistols and a rocket propelled grenade, crossed back from belgium with all those weapons and conducted the attack....

That same week, in Marseille, gunmen with fully automatic rifles...again.....shot up the Marseille neighbor hood just before the French Prime minsiter went there to give a speech on crime.....

Gun violence and crime is so bad in Marseille that the French want soldier sent in to restore peace and order....

and then you had the attack in France at the Jewish school by another guy with a fully automatic rifle...

and the attacks with fully automatic rifles in Belgium, Sweden and Denmark......

You really are dumb....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look up the truth....don't lie....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Reagans job boom and the republicans regaining control of the budget kept reagans job boom through clintons time in office....and he killed it with tax cuts....how about putting the presidents in actual sequence...that will show that the increases in job growth were before the democrats were in office and were destroyed by them......
> 
> carter....good job growth because nixon was in office before him.  then he killed it with his economic policis and his weak, weak foreign policy
> 
> Reagan job growth-- after carter cratered the economy, remember those days of carter......?  Reagan cut taxes and stimulated the economy..and that lasted throught clinton..until clinton killed it with his tax increases....
> 
> Bush 1....jobs hurt by his tax increases after he pledged not to raise taxes...remember that, but the reagan job boom kept going into the clinton era
> 
> clinton....raised taxes, attacked business and finally killed the Reagan boom....the job growth in his time...came from Reagan's tax cuts...but as the luckiest, violent sexual predator, clinton benfited from Reagan' boom. Those aren't his job number, those are Reagans.....tax cuts don't work over night, they take time to effect business growth....
> 
> Bush 2 had to deal with clinton killing Reagan's job growth with his tax increases...and 9/11  clinton's effect was happening just before he left office...remember...
> 
> You guys can lie all day long...but the internet is here now...and those of us with a brain can call you on it where before the democrats in the media would just perpetuate the lie......
Click to expand...

*You are struggling...*when you are explaining as you do...you are really apologizing ......and you need to apologize dude you are one of the most dogmatic mindless conservative shuffling...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

* Ted Cruz Whines as Republicans Get Called Out for Their Symbol of Racial Hate *

Cruz says the flag is "a question for South Carolina" to decide but as I recall, that issue was settled in 1865 and SCs flag then was white…


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> seems you were unable to do that. would you like to try now?
> 
> i don't think it is possible to earn your respect. i think your mind is closed.



I do not respect either your command or facts nor your reasoning and logic ...you a wing nut...


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously?
> 
> of course not. it was harmless fluff.
> 
> boss hog was indeed a joke.
> 
> the confederate flag? just a harmless prop showing that the duke boys were "good ole boys".
> 
> 
> the car? a 1969 dodge charger? that was fine.
> 
> daisy duke? i took her very seriously.
> 
> of course, i was very young.
> 
> my point, as i have clearly stated over  and over again, the fact that the nation wide american community accepted the portrayal of the flag as harmless, disproves the current lib claim that it is, and has always been a symbol of treason and slavery and racism and hatred.
> 
> in the 1980s it was harmless.
> 
> what has changed since the 1980s?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rise of people like David Duke.
> 
> The story of the Klu Klux Klan in pictures racism civil rights and murder - Flashbak
> 
> The sharp rise in hate groups in the last 25 years.
> 
> Hate and Extremism Southern Poverty Law Center
> 
> Where have you been watching reruns of the Duke boys?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> david duke didn't rise. he was a flash in the pan based on hiding his past. once it came out he was disgraced.
> 
> do you know what his support was in that presidential election he ran? look it up, it will make you feel better.
> 
> 
> sharp rise in hate groups?
> 
> a big increase is a trivial number is nothing to be impressed with.
> 
> what has really changed is that libs have grown increasingly intolerant of viewpoints that don't agree with theirs.
> 
> thus, you no longer just disagree with them, you have to be a bad person, and be marginalized.
> 
> you have become bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you work so hard to argue a losing point? It seems to be your thing. Consensus if forming to remove the flag. It would be political suicide to oppose it given the circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you continually put up these reasons for your position.
> 
> when i destroy them, instead of responding, you revert to fallacy of argument by assertion.
> 
> with some fallacy of ad populum thrown in for good measure.
> 
> the flag is a harmless symbol of regional pride. it has been seen that way for generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not see the consensus forming against you? That is not a fallacy. The flag is all but gone.
Click to expand...

Mass delusion invoking hysteria is not valid consensus.  Thus why Roe is on its way out.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

sealybobo said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> not true because if a group of white guys beat up a black guy that could be a hate crime just like if a bunch of black guys beat up a white guy because he's white that's a hate crime - also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Crime is by its nature, hateful... That's why we call it crime and not "Rufus didn't pay for those shoes'.
> 
> It's a crime because Rufus stole property from Mr. Penney, who was selling those shoes to feed his family and the families of those he hired to sell his goods.  When one steals the property of others they are disrespecting that persons humanity; he is showing that he has no regard for the rights of Mr.Penney; rights which were a gift to Mr. Penney, from God.  Thus Rufus was demonstrating a disrespect for; or an offense against, or a sin against God; OKA: Hate.
> 
> So, there's no reason to reframe the issue as "Hateful", when the word Crime already does that.
> 
> Now, with that said; and as I pointed out above and as I have pointed out hundreds of times throughout this board, Hate Crimes are SUBJECTIVE... and it is a RARE day when a "Hate" crime is set against a black person for a crime against a white person, or where a Hate-crime is declared where a homosexual person murders a straight person.   And where subjectivism enters the law, the law fails to serve justice.
> 
> Simple stuff... Law only works where it remains OBJECTIVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is objective. If there is evidence that objectively proves that the crime was motivated by hatred of a particular race, it is a hate crime. For example, a man goes into a bkack church and announces that he going to shoot all the black folks there cause they be raping the white women and, later, when he us arrested, he says he did it to start a race war, that would be be objective proof of a hate crime. Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked him why some murderers get the death penalty and some get life. Clearly some murders are worse than others. Why? I suspect the motivation.
> 
> If I kill my wife for cheating on me its not the same as Jeffrey Dahmer.
> 
> And Jeff didn't even get the death penalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy deserves the death penalty for multiple homicides. But not a so called "hate crime."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least you understand not all crimes are created equal. When it is determined the crime was the result of " hate bigotry or racism" the punishment will be greater, which is the purpose of hate crime laws.
> 
> Maybe hate crime laws will prevent hate crimes.
> 
> Here's a problem with hate crimes though. Let's say a black bites off more than they can chew with me and while giving them the beat down I say the N word. That's not a hate crime.
Click to expand...

Law is not designed to prevent crime.  Law assigns punishment for those who engage in crime.  Subjectivism rationalizes that the crime was justified  or worse because of whatever the subjective need requires it.

Hate is irrational... Just as homosexuality is irrational.  There is no means to reason with the irrational... Because they lack the means to reason soundly.  Therefore, one cannot legislate away the need for one to act upon their unsound reasoning.

That is why it was foolish to lift the sodomy laws and why it is foolish to disarm the innocent in the face of irrational violence.


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> Moron...the terrorists in the attack on Charlie Hebdo...in a country with extreme gun control, 3 terrorists, 2 on goverment terrorist watch lists and one a convicted felon crossed into belgium and bought fully automatic rifles, 30 round magazines, hand grenades, pistols and a rocket propelled grenade, crossed back from belgium with all those weapons and conducted the attack....



And how often does that sort of thing happen. 

Hey, guy, I'll take a list of Mass shooting in france (very few) and compare them to mass shootings in the US any day.  

Now, yeah, if you intentionally antagonize 1.6 billion people, eventually they are going to figure out a way to get you.  

But the thing about your boy Roof is that he wasn't terribly organized, but he was able to get a gun anyway and carry out his mayhem.


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...the terrorists in the attack on Charlie Hebdo...in a country with extreme gun control, 3 terrorists, 2 on goverment terrorist watch lists and one a convicted felon crossed into belgium and bought fully automatic rifles, 30 round magazines, hand grenades, pistols and a rocket propelled grenade, crossed back from belgium with all those weapons and conducted the attack....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how often does that sort of thing happen.
> 
> Hey, guy, I'll take a list of Mass shooting in france (very few) and compare them to mass shootings in the US any day.
> 
> Now, yeah, if you intentionally antagonize 1.6 billion people, eventually they are going to figure out a way to get you.
> 
> But the thing about your boy Roof is that he wasn't terribly organized, but he was able to get a gun anyway and carry out his mayhem.
Click to expand...



Again...different cultures and different cultural levels of violence...joe...they get fully automatic rifles, grenades, pistols and rocket propelled grenades easily....in countries with extreme gun control...their gun control laws do not stop them from getting those weapons when they want them....their culture is different than our inner city criminal culture.......but that is changing.....they are importing immigrants from countries that are far more violent than the people of Europe...and their violent crime rates are going to spike.......

And the killer was an anti American lefty......who was an old school democrat racist....


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> we went off topic to discuss obama's statement.
> 
> obama made a comment about mass violence.
> 
> it was being discussed as the paraphrase of mass murder.
> 
> joe changed to wording to a very different word, shooting instead of murder, in order to make his point.
> 
> i was just pointing out that he felt he had to.
> 
> and that he tried to slide that little adjustment past us dishonestly.
> 
> odd you couldn't grasp that fact.
> 
> you being so smart and all.
> 
> so, do you have anything to actually say about that?
> 
> lol, rhetorical question, i know the answer is no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy, nobody does "mass violence" without a gun.  You are a complete retard.  I know it's a tough week for Southern Retards, as one of your own just got caught doing something really stupid.
Click to expand...


sure they do.

fires, cars, hell knives can all be used for mass violence.

it was really stupid of you to not know that.

you called me retarded when you are the one being retarded.

this guy was not one of my own.

it is retarded of you to say that.

retard.


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> That same week, in Marseille, gunmen with fully automatic rifles...again.....shot up the Marseille neighbor hood just before the French Prime minsiter went there to give a speech on crime.....



so let's look at this incident in Marseille 

_No victims have been reported in the outbreak of violence on an estate of tower blocks called La Castellane, in the north of the city, known as a drug trafficking hotspot.

But in an interview with regional daily La Provence just ahead of his visit, Valls said crime in the city had tumbled, pointing to a 30-percent drop in armed robberies over two years and a 20-percent fall in physical violence against people.

Marseille has been a Mediterranean trading hub since antiquity and has long had a reputation as a hotbed of crime.

Drugs-related crime is also not new, with the city's central role in the international heroin trade famously portrayed in the 1971 film "The French Connection".

That trade was controlled by powerful international syndicates and the heroin passing through Marseille was largely destined for other markets._


So it was the INTERIOR MINISTER, not the PRIME MINISTER, and the violence was so bad that apparently NO ONE WAS KILLED! 

Police fired at Kalashnikov shots reported on Marseille estate - France - RFI


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> Again...different cultures and different cultural levels of violence...joe...they get fully automatic rifles, grenades, pistols and rocket propelled grenades easily....in countries with extreme gun control...their gun control laws do not stop them from getting those weapons when they want them....their culture is different than our inner city criminal culture.......but that is changing.....they are importing immigrants from countries that are far more violent than the people of Europe...and their violent crime rates are going to spike.......



Why do you keep babbling the same thing over and over again without addressing the point that- 

THEY HAVE LESS CRIME THAN WE DO!!! 

I do like how you are trying to blame crime on minorities, though.   I'm sure Darryl Roof made you proud this week.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moron....al gore brought up willie horton first in an interview.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Gore did not mention Willie Horton by name, much less splash a big picture of him on all our TV screens like Bush did.
Click to expand...



true, he referenced the policy of releasing violent criminals out of prison for little vacations.

willie horton, on his little vacation viciously assaulted and raped a couple.

that's a pretty good example of the policy that gore brought to the nations attention.

do you support letting violent thugs out of prison on little vacations?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> The most they will say is that Blacks are killing whites ...as a defense for the 9 homicides...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link, who is defending his homicides?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This morning the killing of whites by Blacks was being used to deflect....its all over these threads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this thread has wondered all over the place.
> 
> no one is defending this guy or his actions.
> 
> if you think they are, link to show it.
> 
> otherwise, you are the one who is reading in stuff that is not there.
> 
> it is part of your closed mind.
> 
> these people disagree with you, they must be evul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?!?! As time goes on your posts become more cryptic and repetetive.
> It's all over this and other threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> simply referring to the high level of black on white crime, relative to white on black crime is not a defense of this guy.
Click to expand...


Why is it relevant at all then?


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> eagan mentioned welfare queens like once.
> 
> and concerns about inter generational welfare and welfare fraud were/are valid issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He mentioned them a LOT.  He did take the word "young bucks" out of his speeches because that was too racist.  Not to mention he kicked off his campaign in MS where the civil rights workers were killed back in the 1960's.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> willie horton? brought up by gore first, and was a completely valid issue.
> 
> a couple was raped and assaulted for hours by a vicious thug because of dukakis lib policy and actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Al Gore didn't mention Willie Horton by name, and he didn't use the race-baiting Bush did on the topic.
> 
> The thing was, the Furlough Program that Horton got out under was started by Dukakis' republican predecessor, and Dukakis is the one who changed it.
> 
> Which didn't stop Bush from using 'Look, Scary Black Man" commercials.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said. "dog whistle" is code for "we can't find any racism, but we NEED to find racism to justify our constant use of the Race Card and race baiting"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. Because there isn't any racism in the Right Wing today...
Click to expand...


1. no he did not. and intergenerational welfare and welfare fraud are/were valid issue. which you did not address because you were playing the race card. see how that works?

1b and no he did not. he started his campaign a couple of miles from where some guys were killed decades before. that you would try to spin that into proof, just shows how little real evidence you have.

if the gop was one tenth as racist as you libs claim, you wouldn't have to make shit up.

2. yep. dukakis changed it to allow murderers out, and vetoed a bill from a republican state congress to stop that practice. the hours long assault and rape of that couple was completely on dukakis and his policies, and was a completely valid issue. 

3. the gop platform/agenda has been pro-civil rights since it's beginning. two guys with billboards does not out weight generations of policy.


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow. you just proved that there is at least one racist anti-obama person on the internet.
> 
> good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *you do not recall the use of "Food stamp" President in reference to Obama by mayor players in the conservative movement...short memory problems eh...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More people are on food stamps under obama....that is the truth...only you guys used it as a smear to silence people talking about his economic policies.....that is not a racist issue, that is an obama doesn't know how to create jobs issue...
> 
> But you and your democrat allies in the media used the cry of "racism" to silence that discussion...just like "golf" is racist and any number of words.....remember that?
Click to expand...

Obama is willing to raise the minimum wage to get them off food stamps

Why aren't republicans?


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> link, who is defending his homicides?
> 
> 
> 
> This morning the killing of whites by Blacks was being used to deflect....its all over these threads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this thread has wondered all over the place.
> 
> no one is defending this guy or his actions.
> 
> if you think they are, link to show it.
> 
> otherwise, you are the one who is reading in stuff that is not there.
> 
> it is part of your closed mind.
> 
> these people disagree with you, they must be evul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?!?! As time goes on your posts become more cryptic and repetetive.
> It's all over this and other threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> simply referring to the high level of black on white crime, relative to white on black crime is not a defense of this guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it relevant at all then?
Click to expand...



i would have to see the example you are thinking of. probably in response to something some lib said about whites being so violent.

link?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Hutch Starskey said:


> Why is it relevant at all then?


The wing nuts here mention Black on white crimes for the same reason Dylann Roof said that Blacks are raping our women...to justify slaughter ...


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow. you just proved that there is at least one racist anti-obama person on the internet.
> 
> good job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *you do not recall the use of "Food stamp" President in reference to Obama by mayor players in the conservative movement...short memory problems eh...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> More people are on food stamps under obama....that is the truth...only you guys used it as a smear to silence people talking about his economic policies.....that is not a racist issue, that is an obama doesn't know how to create jobs issue...
> 
> But you and your democrat allies in the media used the cry of "racism" to silence that discussion...just like "golf" is racist and any number of words.....remember that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama is willing to raise the minimum wage to get them off food stamps
> 
> Why aren't republicans?
Click to expand...


so  you agree that the food stamp president was a reference to the real issue of high numbers of people on food stamps?

good, so please help us explain that to your fellow traveler tryone.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> American conservatives are right wing racist bigots and frightened little ninnies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, you libs have demonstrated that you are the bigots here.
> 
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the American south and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this one shooter grew up in the south,a nd apparently no one told him, "Hey, that's crazy talk" when he started talking smack about shooting black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pretty common for people close to a shooter to not really believe that that shooter is really going to do it.
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the america south, and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is a true believer in white supremacy...
Click to expand...



exactly. completely out of touch with the vast majority of the south.

you ever been in the south?


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So...he brought it up first....
> 
> And willie horton was an actual result of dukakis parole policies for violent criminals....he did get released on good behavior, did not return to the prison and tortured the man and raped the woman..when he should never have been released...but instead of actually dealing with the prison policies of Dukakis....you assholes screamed "racism" and you minions in the press refused to discuss anything else......must be nice to have the press on your side...you can lie at will and never worry about having people call you on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no. again, you are showing your complete ignorance of what happened.
> 
> First, Al Gore did not mention Willie horton by name. he brought up the issue in a debate, Dukakis answered it and that was kind of it.
> 
> Second- The policy of furloughing criminals was initiated under Dukakis' republican predecesor, and it was actually a good idea.  Acclimating prisoners who were about to be released to the outside so they didn't re-offend five minutes after getting out.  The courts - not Dukakis - ruled that these furloughs should be expanded to prisoner like Horton who shouldn't qualify for them.
> 
> _Democratic Presidential candidate Michael Dukakis was the governor of Massachusetts at the time of Horton's release, and while he did not start the furlough program, he had supported it as a method of criminal rehabilitation. The state inmate furlough program, originally signed into law by Republican Governor Francis W. Sargent in 1972, excluded convicted first-degree murderers. However, the Massachusetts Supreme Judicial Court ruled that this right extended to first-degree murderers, because the law specifically did not exclude them.[6] The Massachusetts legislature quickly passed a bill prohibiting furloughs for such inmates. However, in 1976, Dukakis vetoed this bill arguing it would "cut the heart out of efforts at inmate rehabilitation."[7] The program remained in effect through the intervening term of governor Edward J. King and was abolished during Dukakis' final term of office on April 28, 1988. This abolition occurred only after the Lawrence Eagle-Tribunehad run 175 stories about the furlough program and won a Pulitzer Prize.[8]_
> 
> Frankly, it wasn't a matter of the Press being on Dukakis' side, because Bush got away with this bullshit.
Click to expand...


because of dukakis's veto, willie horton was left out of prison to rape and assault for hours an innocent couple.

it was his call and criticizing him for it was completely valid.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> 1. no he did not. and intergenerational welfare and welfare fraud are/were valid issue. which you did not address because you were playing the race card. see how that works?



There's no point in addressing a lie. Most people on welfare are only on it for a short time.  The welfare queen is exactly that, a myth.  

In fact, the real problem is that thanks to Reagan and the GOP's 30 year war on the working class, we have people who have jobs, but still need welfare to put food on the table.  That's all manner of fucked up, and if you wingnuts thought about it, you'd actually be worried that people are more loyal to the government than the free market. 



Correll said:


> 1b and no he did not. he started his campaign a couple of miles from where some guys were killed decades before. that you would try to spin that into proof, just shows how little real evidence you have.



He shouldn't have been 100 MILES of that location. 



Correll said:


> 2. yep. dukakis changed it to allow murderers out, and vetoed a bill from a republican state congress to stop that practice. the hours long assault and rape of that couple was completely on dukakis and his policies, and was a completely valid issue.



No, he didn't. The MA Supreme Court did because the law AS WRITTEN didn't exclude murderers from the program.  Dukakis vetoed it - rightfully- because it revoked furloughs for all criminals convicted of homicide, even ones who were going to be paroled.  That defeated the purpose of the furlough program which was to reintegrate convicts into society before their release.  

Eventually, he did sign a reform that excluded murderers like Horton who were never going to be paroled.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> American conservatives are right wing racist bigots and frightened little ninnies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, you libs have demonstrated that you are the bigots here.
> 
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the American south and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not representative....but he is a product of the rightwing hate groups that flourish
Click to expand...



thank you for admitting that he is not representative of the south.

i would appreciate your help explaining that to your bigoted friends who are claiming he is.

rightwing hate groups don't flourish. they limp along, barely surviving. at best.


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of " they easily get fully automatic rifles, handgrenades, pistols and rocket propelled grenades means they have tough gun control laws....their extreme laws do nothing to keep these weapons out of the hands of criminals...that is the point isn't it...to stop criminals...and they don't.....moron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't easily get them.  that's why these incidents are RARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...the terrorists in the attack on Charlie Hebdo...in a country with extreme gun control, 3 terrorists, 2 on goverment terrorist watch lists and one a convicted felon crossed into belgium and bought fully automatic rifles, 30 round magazines, hand grenades, pistols and a rocket propelled grenade, crossed back from belgium with all those weapons and conducted the attack....
> 
> That same week, in Marseille, gunmen with fully automatic rifles...again.....shot up the Marseille neighbor hood just before the French Prime minsiter went there to give a speech on crime.....
> 
> Gun violence and crime is so bad in Marseille that the French want soldier sent in to restore peace and order....
> 
> and then you had the attack in France at the Jewish school by another guy with a fully automatic rifle...
> 
> and the attacks with fully automatic rifles in Belgium, Sweden and Denmark......
> 
> You really are dumb....
Click to expand...

I would gladly take France's homicide rate over our own

Your examples of single cases where criminals get guns pales in comparison to the 300 million guns available to criminals in the US


----------



## rightwinger

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> American conservatives are right wing racist bigots and frightened little ninnies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, you libs have demonstrated that you are the bigots here.
> 
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the American south and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not representative....but he is a product of the rightwing hate groups that flourish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for admitting that he is not representative of the south.
> 
> i would appreciate your help explaining that to your bigoted friends who are claiming he is.
> 
> rightwing hate groups don't flourish. they limp along, barely surviving. at best.
Click to expand...

Why did you edit what I posted?


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> david duke didn't rise. he was a flash in the pan based on hiding his past. once it came out he was disgraced.
> 
> do you know what his support was in that presidential election he ran? look it up, it will make you feel better.
> 
> 
> sharp rise in hate groups?
> 
> a big increase is a trivial number is nothing to be impressed with.
> 
> what has really changed is that libs have grown increasingly intolerant of viewpoints that don't agree with theirs.
> 
> thus, you no longer just disagree with them, you have to be a bad person, and be marginalized.
> 
> you have become bigots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you work so hard to argue a losing point? It seems to be your thing. Consensus if forming to remove the flag. It would be political suicide to oppose it given the circumstances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you continually put up these reasons for your position.
> 
> when i destroy them, instead of responding, you revert to fallacy of argument by assertion.
> 
> with some fallacy of ad populum thrown in for good measure.
> 
> the flag is a harmless symbol of regional pride. it has been seen that way for generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not see the consensus forming against you? That is not a fallacy. The flag is all but gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The flag should be gone...although it is a free speech issue and an issue for South Carolina, the flag is a symbol of democrat racism and needs to be taken down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it was a symbol of democratic racism, a long time ago.
> 
> now it is a harmless symbol of southern pride.
> 
> taking it down would be a celebration of bigotry, from the left or the democrats against the now not racist south.
Click to expand...

"now not racist South".



Don't try stand-up comedy. Stick with your Day job...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. no he did not. and intergenerational welfare and welfare fraud are/were valid issue. which you did not address because you were playing the race card. see how that works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no point in addressing a lie. Most people on welfare are only on it for a short time.  The welfare queen is exactly that, a myth.
> 
> In fact, the real problem is that thanks to Reagan and the GOP's 30 year war on the working class, we have people who have jobs, but still need welfare to put food on the table.  That's all manner of fucked up, and if you wingnuts thought about it, you'd actually be worried that people are more loyal to the government than the free market.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1b and no he did not. he started his campaign a couple of miles from where some guys were killed decades before. that you would try to spin that into proof, just shows how little real evidence you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He shouldn't have been 100 MILES of that location.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. yep. dukakis changed it to allow murderers out, and vetoed a bill from a republican state congress to stop that practice. the hours long assault and rape of that couple was completely on dukakis and his policies, and was a completely valid issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he didn't. The MA Supreme Court did because the law AS WRITTEN didn't exclude murderers from the program.  Dukakis vetoed it - rightfully- because it revoked furloughs for all criminals convicted of homicide, even ones who were going to be paroled.  That defeated the purpose of the furlough program which was to reintegrate convicts into society before their release.
> 
> Eventually, he did sign a reform that excluded murderers like Horton who were never going to be paroled.
Click to expand...


1. Most people? so what percentage are on it for not "a short period"?   


1b your disagreement with republican economic policy has nothing to do with whether or not reagan was race baiting as you falsely claimed. off topic. 

2. what? do you imagine that event organizers do historical background checks with 200 mile radius checks for any negative events that might hurt some pc hacks feelings?

that you are presenting this as proof that reagan was racist, shows how weak your claim is.

if the gop was a tenth as racist as you claim, there would be no problem linking to racist policies and actions.

3. he vetoed a bill that led to a murderer raping and assaulting people for hours. criticizing that is completely reasonable. that you can defend it does not mean that the criticism was not valid nor that it was racist. that dukakis changed it after people got hurt, does not change his early actions.


----------



## Statistikhengst

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, you libs have demonstrated that you are the bigots here.
> 
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the American south and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one shooter grew up in the south,a nd apparently no one told him, "Hey, that's crazy talk" when he started talking smack about shooting black people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pretty common for people close to a shooter to not really believe that that shooter is really going to do it.
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the america south, and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is very close to old school democrats though...he steps on the American flag and burns it....the left does this...they love stepping on the American flag and fought for their right to burn it....he is a left wing socialist.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is one of your conservative racist acolytes...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the racist...I am an American Conservative who votes for Republicans....
> 
> The democrats are the racists...known by the company they keep...they elected a racist as President...obama sat in a racist church for 20 years, he had the racist pastor, jeremiah wright marry him and michelle, and the racist pastor baptized their daughters....
> 
> The democrat party is composed of racist political groups....la raza, a openly racist hispanic group..the name means "The Race".....the racist naacp, the southern poverty law center, the congressional Black caucus, and is the home of the nation of islam...an openly racist organization, and al sharpton, a known racist agitator who has caused the deaths of innocent people, has been to the White House many, many times, and remember the racist jesse jackson is also a democrat...
> 
> The white racists...bill clinton...the violent sexual predator, dedicated a statue to his good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright, an old school segregationist, and he even had a place of honor for vile racist orval faubus, the guy who put the national guard blocking the school house doors to the black children, a place of honor at his inauguration as governor..
> 
> The democrats are the racists.....moron.....tell me these facts and the truth and reality are wrong....
Click to expand...

And with this posting, you completely expose yourself for what you are.

Thanks.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> American conservatives are right wing racist bigots and frightened little ninnies....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, you libs have demonstrated that you are the bigots here.
> 
> 
> this one shooter is not representative of the American south and only a bigot would claim otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is not representative....but he is a product of the rightwing hate groups that flourish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for admitting that he is not representative of the south.
> 
> i would appreciate your help explaining that to your bigoted friends who are claiming he is.
> 
> rightwing hate groups don't flourish. they limp along, barely surviving. at best.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you edit what I posted?
Click to expand...


i did not, at least not on purpose.

did i miss something?


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you work so hard to argue a losing point? It seems to be your thing. Consensus if forming to remove the flag. It would be political suicide to oppose it given the circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you continually put up these reasons for your position.
> 
> when i destroy them, instead of responding, you revert to fallacy of argument by assertion.
> 
> with some fallacy of ad populum thrown in for good measure.
> 
> the flag is a harmless symbol of regional pride. it has been seen that way for generations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not see the consensus forming against you? That is not a fallacy. The flag is all but gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The flag should be gone...although it is a free speech issue and an issue for South Carolina, the flag is a symbol of democrat racism and needs to be taken down.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it was a symbol of democratic racism, a long time ago.
> 
> now it is a harmless symbol of southern pride.
> 
> taking it down would be a celebration of bigotry, from the left or the democrats against the now not racist south.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "now not racist South".
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try stand-up comedy. Stick with your Day job...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...



and once again nothing of value from staat.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> seems you were unable to do that. would you like to try now?
> 
> i don't think it is possible to earn your respect. i think your mind is closed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not respect either your command or facts nor your reasoning and logic ...you a wing nut...
Click to expand...


i was not asking about me.

i asked about the world in general, and your inability to respect anyone or anything different from you.


you have dodged this now three times i believe.

i will accept that as an admission that you cannot do it.

close minded intolerant bigot, normal for a modern lib.


anytime you want to actually answer my question, feel free.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> link, who is defending his homicides?
> 
> 
> 
> This morning the killing of whites by Blacks was being used to deflect....its all over these threads
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this thread has wondered all over the place.
> 
> no one is defending this guy or his actions.
> 
> if you think they are, link to show it.
> 
> otherwise, you are the one who is reading in stuff that is not there.
> 
> it is part of your closed mind.
> 
> these people disagree with you, they must be evul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?!?! As time goes on your posts become more cryptic and repetetive.
> It's all over this and other threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> simply referring to the high level of black on white crime, relative to white on black crime is not a defense of this guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it relevant at all then?
Click to expand...



link me to a post you thought was in defense, and i will read it for you and explain it to you.


----------



## Statistikhengst

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Atwater Southern Strategy any questions .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...never happened asshole........search "The Truth about the Southern Strategy." and your lies will be revealed...this is a new age....in the past you could smear republicans, and your democrat minions in the press would repeat the lie over and over and over again....and no one who knew the truth could be heard....now.....we have the internet with access to the truth....so search "The Truth about the Southern Strategy" and you will find the truth...nixon fought for civil rights and won the new south, the new middle class, young, anti racist southerners...while the democrats kept winning the racist south......they actually have the voting records showing which states were won.....nixon won the new south...the old racist south kept going to the democrats......you know....bill clintons good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright...and actual, real segregationist of the old school of racism...who clinton dedicated a statue to.........
> 
> don't forget democrat senator and klan member robert "sheets" byrd...called "sheets" by ted kennedy (remember Mary Jo) because byrd was a klan kleagle...a recruiter for the klan......
Click to expand...

If you are going to be assinine enough to proclaim that there never was a Southern State Strategy, then all I can do is to laugh at you a lot. Really.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Atwater Southern Strategy any questions .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...never happened asshole........search "The Truth about the Southern Strategy." and your lies will be revealed...this is a new age....in the past you could smear republicans, and your democrat minions in the press would repeat the lie over and over and over again....and no one who knew the truth could be heard....now.....we have the internet with access to the truth....so search "The Truth about the Southern Strategy" and you will find the truth...nixon fought for civil rights and won the new south, the new middle class, young, anti racist southerners...while the democrats kept winning the racist south......they actually have the voting records showing which states were won.....nixon won the new south...the old racist south kept going to the democrats......you know....bill clintons good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright...and actual, real segregationist of the old school of racism...who clinton dedicated a statue to.........
> 
> don't forget democrat senator and klan member robert "sheets" byrd...called "sheets" by ted kennedy (remember Mary Jo) because byrd was a klan kleagle...a recruiter for the klan......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are going to be assinine enough to proclaim that there never was a Southern State Strategy, then all I can do is to laugh at you a lot. Really.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


it is growing increasingly not credible that you are unaware of the research challenging the southern strategy.

if you are really ignorant, you need to get yourself up to speed, if only to not just clutter up threads with ignorant nonsense.

oh, wait...


----------



## Statistikhengst

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does.  Tax cuts for all Americans creates more jobs and brings in
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait if tax cuts for millionaires create jobs why did the economy crater and lose jobs huh chump why...they got the tax cuts and put the money off shore in tax havens ...we were losing 800 k jobs a month under Racial Inferior 43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because the economy is made up of people and there are slumps...and then recoveries...and under Reagan, when he came in during a slump, his tax cuts created a job creating boom.....that lasted through the first Bush...who had his own slump....and kept increasing during the first years of clinton...who then killed off the Reagan boom by raising taxes on everyone...it took his eight years to kill off the Reagan boom and as he left office, we were in his slump.......
Click to expand...

No. The cuts didn't work and by mid 1982, Reagan was panicking. He then signed SIX tax increases into law. Your kneepads are getting dirty from overuse.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

TyroneSlothrop said:


> * Ted Cruz Whines as Republicans Get Called Out for Their Symbol of Racial Hate *
> 
> Cruz says the flag is "a question for South Carolina" to decide but as I recall, that issue was settled in 1865 and SCs flag then was white…


Yepp.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Atwater Southern Strategy any questions .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...never happened asshole........search "The Truth about the Southern Strategy." and your lies will be revealed...this is a new age....in the past you could smear republicans, and your democrat minions in the press would repeat the lie over and over and over again....and no one who knew the truth could be heard....now.....we have the internet with access to the truth....so search "The Truth about the Southern Strategy" and you will find the truth...nixon fought for civil rights and won the new south, the new middle class, young, anti racist southerners...while the democrats kept winning the racist south......they actually have the voting records showing which states were won.....nixon won the new south...the old racist south kept going to the democrats......you know....bill clintons good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright...and actual, real segregationist of the old school of racism...who clinton dedicated a statue to.........
> 
> don't forget democrat senator and klan member robert "sheets" byrd...called "sheets" by ted kennedy (remember Mary Jo) because byrd was a klan kleagle...a recruiter for the klan......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are going to be assinine enough to proclaim that there never was a Southern State Strategy, then all I can do is to laugh at you a lot. Really.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is growing increasingly not credible that you are unaware of the research challenging the southern strategy.
> 
> if you are really ignorant, you need to get yourself up to speed, if only to not just clutter up threads with ignorant nonsense.
> 
> oh, wait...
Click to expand...

Since it was clearly enumerated in Nixon's 1968 and 1972 campaigns, then the only people who would seek to challenge it would be racist revisionists. And they aren't worth spit. They are cut from the same cloth as Holocaust deniers.

 Enjoy your racism, little man.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mitt Romney: take down that confederate flag.

Romney Take down the Confederate flag 2016 GOP field Leave it to South Carolina - Marc Caputo and Ali Breland - POLITICO


"Mitt Romney showed his enduring influence on the Republican presidential field on Saturday when he weighed in on the national debate over the Confederate battle flag, calling bluntly for South Carolina to remove it from the state capitol in the wake of the shootings in Charleston.

“Take down the #ConfederateFlag at the SC Capitol,” the 2012 Republican nominee tweeted. “To many, it is a symbol of racial hatred. Remove it now to honor #Charleston victims.”"


Cue Righties willing to line up and say "Mitt whoooo???" in 5.... 4..... 3..... 2..... 1.....


----------



## rightwinger

Statistikhengst said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Atwater Southern Strategy any questions .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...never happened asshole........search "The Truth about the Southern Strategy." and your lies will be revealed...this is a new age....in the past you could smear republicans, and your democrat minions in the press would repeat the lie over and over and over again....and no one who knew the truth could be heard....now.....we have the internet with access to the truth....so search "The Truth about the Southern Strategy" and you will find the truth...nixon fought for civil rights and won the new south, the new middle class, young, anti racist southerners...while the democrats kept winning the racist south......they actually have the voting records showing which states were won.....nixon won the new south...the old racist south kept going to the democrats......you know....bill clintons good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright...and actual, real segregationist of the old school of racism...who clinton dedicated a statue to.........
> 
> don't forget democrat senator and klan member robert "sheets" byrd...called "sheets" by ted kennedy (remember Mary Jo) because byrd was a klan kleagle...a recruiter for the klan......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are going to be assinine enough to proclaim that there never was a Southern State Strategy, then all I can do is to laugh at you a lot. Really.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...

He posted there is no Southern Strategy about a dozen times

That must make it true


----------



## Statistikhengst

The racist murderer from Charleston, SC is totally unrepentant. Niki Haley is calling for the death penalty. Good for her.

From victims families forgiveness for accused Charleston gunman Dylann Roof - The Washington Post



> More evidence also emerged that Roof, a high school dropout with a criminal record that began this year, may have been motivated by racial hatred. *Law enforcement officials said he had confessed, and that during the confession, expressed strong anti-black views. Officials characterized him as unrepentant and unashamed.*
> 
> *Roof told officers that he wanted word of his actions to spread, said the officials, who spoke on the condition of anonymity because the investigation is ongoing.*
> 
> Yet Roof also acknowledged to authorities that he had briefly reconsidered his plan during the time he spent watching the Bible study group after entering the church, two people briefed on the investigation said.
> 
> Roof said he “almost didn’t go through with it because they were so nice to him,” one of the people said, before he concluded that “I had to complete my mission.”
> 
> As he methodically fired and reloaded several times, the person said, Roof called out: *“You all are taking over our country. Y’all want something to pray about? I’ll give you something to pray about.”*
> 
> An affidavit filed by Charleston police detective Richard Burckhardt said the time that Roof spent with parishioners before opening fire amounted to about an hour.
> 
> The document does not state what, if anything, occurred in the moments before the shooting. *But it says all victims were hit multiple times.*
> 
> Before leaving the church, the affidavit states, *Roof stood over someone “and uttered a racially inflammatory statement to the witness.”*
> 
> South Carolina’s governor on Friday urged prosecutors to seek the death penalty for the shootings. “We will absolutely want him to have the death penalty,” Gov. Nikki Haley told NBC’s “Today” show.




Yepp, this had EVERYTHING to do with race. At this point in time, only a complete moron would say it did not.


----------



## guno

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Atwater Southern Strategy any questions .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...never happened asshole........search "The Truth about the Southern Strategy." and your lies will be revealed...this is a new age....in the past you could smear republicans, and your democrat minions in the press would repeat the lie over and over and over again....and no one who knew the truth could be heard....now.....we have the internet with access to the truth....so search "The Truth about the Southern Strategy" and you will find the truth...nixon fought for civil rights and won the new south, the new middle class, young, anti racist southerners...while the democrats kept winning the racist south......they actually have the voting records showing which states were won.....nixon won the new south...the old racist south kept going to the democrats......you know....bill clintons good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright...and actual, real segregationist of the old school of racism...who clinton dedicated a statue to.........
> 
> don't forget democrat senator and klan member robert "sheets" byrd...called "sheets" by ted kennedy (remember Mary Jo) because byrd was a klan kleagle...a recruiter for the klan......
Click to expand...



Here you go idiot

*RNC Chair Michael Steele Confesses to Race-Based Southern Strategy*

*RNC Chair Michael Steele Confesses to Race-Based Southern Strategy Mediaite*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*what does he know about Republican politics he was only the lowly Chair of the RNC...oh wait....*

*I know nothing I see nothing*

*




*


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

sealybobo said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> not true because if a group of white guys beat up a black guy that could be a hate crime just like if a bunch of black guys beat up a white guy because he's white that's a hate crime - also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Crime is by its nature, hateful... That's why we call it crime and not "Rufus didn't pay for those shoes'.
> 
> It's a crime because Rufus stole property from Mr. Penney, who was selling those shoes to feed his family and the families of those he hired to sell his goods.  When one steals the property of others they are disrespecting that persons humanity; he is showing that he has no regard for the rights of Mr.Penney; rights which were a gift to Mr. Penney, from God.  Thus Rufus was demonstrating a disrespect for; or an offense against, or a sin against God; OKA: Hate.
> 
> So, there's no reason to reframe the issue as "Hateful", when the word Crime already does that.
> 
> Now, with that said; and as I pointed out above and as I have pointed out hundreds of times throughout this board, Hate Crimes are SUBJECTIVE... and it is a RARE day when a "Hate" crime is set against a black person for a crime against a white person, or where a Hate-crime is declared where a homosexual person murders a straight person.   And where subjectivism enters the law, the law fails to serve justice.
> 
> Simple stuff... Law only works where it remains OBJECTIVE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is objective. If there is evidence that objectively proves that the crime was motivated by hatred of a particular race, it is a hate crime. For example, a man goes into a bkack church and announces that he going to shoot all the black folks there cause they be raping the white women and, later, when he us arrested, he says he did it to start a race war, that would be be objective proof of a hate crime. Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked him why some murderers get the death penalty and some get life. Clearly some murders are worse than others. Why? I suspect the motivation.
> 
> If I kill my wife for cheating on me its not the same as Jeffrey Dahmer.
> 
> And Jeff didn't even get the death penalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you being serious?
> 
> Crimes of passion such as you describe are not typically prep planned... Or premeditated.  A rush of emotion crippling the means to reason, establishing an irrational state initiate a violent attack which results in death.  Such an act is hardly equitable with an individual who plots to strip another of their life for the sake of satisfying a perverse sexual craving... Resulting in the slow; agonizing death of the victim, which ends in their evisceration and their organs consumed by the Leftist who simply Identifies as a homosexual homicidal cannibal.
> 
> That you can't understand the distinction in how the two starkly distinct circumstances deserve starkly distinct punishment, the former a regrettable circumstance where emotion over powers reason creating catastrophic destruction of the victim and the perpetrator and the latter the result of a perversely deluded mind of a merciless predator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do see the difference? Then we agree. Not all murders are equal.. Jeff Dahmer was a hate crime. He clearly hated blacks gays and himself. Hell the world.
Click to expand...


And in that... You demonstrate the irrational nature of the entire concept of the 'Hate-crime'.

Dahmer was not committing a hate crime... He was a sexual deviant, whose deviancy was not satisfied by mere sexual gratification.  His deviancy was such that he needed to consume his would-be 'lover'.

His own need supersededed every other consideration.  

Thus he was driven to destroy the lives of others in order to fulfill his own needs.  

His crimes were such that he had forfeited his every right.  There was no longer any potential to trust him, in any capacity... Because he had violated every point of trust endowed to him by the Father... He must be returned to the final judgment of Father.  

Therein rest the reasoning behind execution...


----------



## Hutch Starskey

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats are the racists.....moron.....tell me these facts and the truth and reality are wrong....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is reality...your beliefs about "the Negro" makes the killer a fellow traveler to conservatives...he is on your side..*..There is a reason the Flag of Slave mongers flies over the S Carolina Govt buildings...its called Republican racism..*.
> 
> In 2013, one of its national board members and tea party activist Roan Garcia-Quintana was forced to step down as a volunteer for* South Carolina Gov. Nikki Haley’s *re-election campaign after his affiliation with the Council of Conservative Citizens was revealed.
> 
> 
> Read more here: Missouri group named in manifesto possibly penned by accused Charleston shooter The Kansas City Star The Kansas City Star
Click to expand...



It's not Democrats or liberals arguing that the flag is harmless and should stay at the statehouse either. It's the cons defending the flag even when made aware of it's dark and nefarious use by hate and supremacist groups.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Mrs. Betty Bowers, America's Best Christian
June 18 ·


I'm so relieved to discover that the Charleston Shooter is both White® and an American™. Otherwise, he'd be one of those scary Thugs™ or, worse, a Terrorist™. Instead, he’s just an isolated example of an unbalanced loner. Ah, I'll sleep better tonight!


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

sealybobo said:


> Here's a problem with hate crimes though. Let's say a black bites off more than they can chew with me and while giving them the beat down I say the N word. That's not a hate crime.



Of course it's not a hate crime... But all you need to be so charged is a Relativist prosecutor and all you need to do at that point is to get a jury of Relativist to   Reason Objectively.  

At the end of which you're in for the long stretch.


----------



## 2aguy

Hutch Starskey said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats are the racists.....moron.....tell me these facts and the truth and reality are wrong....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is reality...your beliefs about "the Negro" makes the killer a fellow traveler to conservatives...he is on your side..*..There is a reason the Flag of Slave mongers flies over the S Carolina Govt buildings...its called Republican racism..*.
> 
> In 2013, one of its national board members and tea party activist Roan Garcia-Quintana was forced to step down as a volunteer for* South Carolina Gov. Nikki Haley’s *re-election campaign after his affiliation with the Council of Conservative Citizens was revealed.
> 
> 
> Read more here: Missouri group named in manifesto possibly penned by accused Charleston shooter The Kansas City Star The Kansas City Star
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Democrats or liberals arguing that the flag is harmless and should stay at the statehouse either. It's the cons defending the flag even when made aware of it's dark and nefarious use by hate and supremacist groups.
Click to expand...




> of it's dark and nefarious use by hate and supremacist groups.



by dark and nefarious groups you are avoiding telling the truth....the groups that use that flag are democrats, usually the kkk, and the national socialists...left wing racists....right?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats are the racists.....moron.....tell me these facts and the truth and reality are wrong....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is reality...your beliefs about "the Negro" makes the killer a fellow traveler to conservatives...he is on your side..*..There is a reason the Flag of Slave mongers flies over the S Carolina Govt buildings...its called Republican racism..*.
> 
> In 2013, one of its national board members and tea party activist Roan Garcia-Quintana was forced to step down as a volunteer for* South Carolina Gov. Nikki Haley’s *re-election campaign after his affiliation with the Council of Conservative Citizens was revealed.
> 
> 
> Read more here: Missouri group named in manifesto possibly penned by accused Charleston shooter The Kansas City Star The Kansas City Star
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Democrats or liberals arguing that the flag is harmless and should stay at the statehouse either. It's the cons defending the flag even when made aware of it's dark and nefarious use by hate and supremacist groups.
Click to expand...

That you consider that flag to represent something does not require others to recognize your representation.

Just as no one had to accept you as a canine just because you identify as a canine.

Your delusions are strictly relevant to you and you alone.  You're entitled to them.... Right up to the point that you need others to accept them. 

 At that point you're screwed.


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Mrs. Betty Bowers, America's Best Christian
> June 18 ·
> 
> 
> I'm so relieved to discover that the Charleston Shooter is both White® and an American™. Otherwise, he'd be one of those scary Thugs™ or, worse, a Terrorist™. Instead, he’s just an isolated example of an unbalanced loner. Ah, I'll sleep better tonight!





> Otherwise, he'd be one of those scary Thugs™ or, worse, a Terrorist™. Instead, he’s just an isolated example of an unbalanced loner


.

Considering he is a thug, but usually that is reserved for violent criminals of the common type while "mass shooter" more accruately describes him....and the Isolated loner....he doesn't have the support network of a muslim terrorist.....so that would be more accurate........


----------



## guno

*Lee Atwater’s Infamous 1981 Interview on the Southern Strategy*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> Considering he is a thug, but usually that is reserved for violent criminals of the common type while "mass shooter" more accruately describes him....


We know why he did it. Exactly why. The terrorist Dylann Roof hated and feared African Americans, and that's why he murdered nine people in Charleston, South Carolina. He wanted to "start a civil war" for "the sake of the white race." Let's dispense with the banalities of Nikki Haley, who offered "we’ll never understand what motivates" such actions.


----------



## guno

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering he is a thug, but usually that is reserved for violent criminals of the common type while "mass shooter" more accruately describes him....
> 
> 
> 
> We know why he did it. Exactly why. The terrorist Dylann Roof hated and feared African Americans, and that's why he murdered nine people in Charleston, South Carolina. He wanted to "start a civil war" for "the sake of the white race." Let's dispense with the banalities of Nikki Haley, who offered "we’ll never understand what motivates" such actions.
Click to expand...




TyroneSlothrop said:


> Nikki Haley



Why doesn't she use here real name: Nimrata Nikki Randhawa Haley. is she ashamed of it ?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> we went off topic to discuss obama's statement.
> 
> obama made a comment about mass violence.
> 
> it was being discussed as the paraphrase of mass murder.
> 
> joe changed to wording to a very different word, shooting instead of murder, in order to make his point.
> 
> i was just pointing out that he felt he had to.
> 
> and that he tried to slide that little adjustment past us dishonestly.
> 
> odd you couldn't grasp that fact.
> 
> you being so smart and all.
> 
> so, do you have anything to actually say about that?
> 
> lol, rhetorical question, i know the answer is no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy, nobody does "mass violence" without a gun.  You are a complete retard.  I know it's a tough week for Southern Retards, as one of your own just got caught doing something really stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure they do.
> 
> fires, cars, hell knives can all be used for mass violence.
> 
> it was really stupid of you to not know that.
> 
> you called me retarded when you are the one being retarded.
> 
> this guy was not one of my own.
> 
> it is retarded of you to say that.
> 
> retard.
Click to expand...


You are retarded. The entire context of the argument was Obama comparing the frequency of mass SHOOTINGS in America compared to other advanced nations. You are off in the weeds with some nonsense about fire and knives. Try tho stay on point.


----------



## 2aguy

guno said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering he is a thug, but usually that is reserved for violent criminals of the common type while "mass shooter" more accruately describes him....
> 
> 
> 
> We know why he did it. Exactly why. The terrorist Dylann Roof hated and feared African Americans, and that's why he murdered nine people in Charleston, South Carolina. He wanted to "start a civil war" for "the sake of the white race." Let's dispense with the banalities of Nikki Haley, who offered "we’ll never understand what motivates" such actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nikki Haley
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why doesn't she use here real name: Nimrata Nikki Randhawa Haley. is she ashamed of it ?
Click to expand...



Kind of long for a bumper sticker asshole....speaking of a racist, nationalist comment......


----------



## 2aguy

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> we went off topic to discuss obama's statement.
> 
> obama made a comment about mass violence.
> 
> it was being discussed as the paraphrase of mass murder.
> 
> joe changed to wording to a very different word, shooting instead of murder, in order to make his point.
> 
> i was just pointing out that he felt he had to.
> 
> and that he tried to slide that little adjustment past us dishonestly.
> 
> odd you couldn't grasp that fact.
> 
> you being so smart and all.
> 
> so, do you have anything to actually say about that?
> 
> lol, rhetorical question, i know the answer is no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy, nobody does "mass violence" without a gun.  You are a complete retard.  I know it's a tough week for Southern Retards, as one of your own just got caught doing something really stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure they do.
> 
> fires, cars, hell knives can all be used for mass violence.
> 
> it was really stupid of you to not know that.
> 
> you called me retarded when you are the one being retarded.
> 
> this guy was not one of my own.
> 
> it is retarded of you to say that.
> 
> retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are retarded. The entire context of the argument was Obama comparing the frequency of mass SHOOTINGS in America compared to other advanced nations. You are off in the weeds with some nonsense about fire and knives. Try tho stay on point.
Click to expand...




> The entire context of the argument was Obama comparing the frequency of mass SHOOTINGS



Why do mass killings only matter if it is with guns....fire and bombs and planes killed far more people in and around the world.......


----------



## 2aguy

Where was the greatest mass shooting in history.......



South Korea......unless the mass shooter in Norway beat him...two countries with the worst mass shootings, yes shootings, in history..........Norway and South Korea....

Woo Bum-kon - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning the killing of whites by Blacks was being used to deflect....its all over these threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this thread has wondered all over the place.
> 
> no one is defending this guy or his actions.
> 
> if you think they are, link to show it.
> 
> otherwise, you are the one who is reading in stuff that is not there.
> 
> it is part of your closed mind.
> 
> these people disagree with you, they must be evul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?!?! As time goes on your posts become more cryptic and repetetive.
> It's all over this and other threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> simply referring to the high level of black on white crime, relative to white on black crime is not a defense of this guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it relevant at all then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i would have to see the example you are thinking of. probably in response to something some lib said about whites being so violent.
> 
> link?
Click to expand...


If you can't follow the conversation and context of the thread, you probably shouldn't post as much as you do without reading the thread.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> we went off topic to discuss obama's statement.
> 
> obama made a comment about mass violence.
> 
> it was being discussed as the paraphrase of mass murder.
> 
> joe changed to wording to a very different word, shooting instead of murder, in order to make his point.
> 
> i was just pointing out that he felt he had to.
> 
> and that he tried to slide that little adjustment past us dishonestly.
> 
> odd you couldn't grasp that fact.
> 
> you being so smart and all.
> 
> so, do you have anything to actually say about that?
> 
> lol, rhetorical question, i know the answer is no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy, nobody does "mass violence" without a gun.  You are a complete retard.  I know it's a tough week for Southern Retards, as one of your own just got caught doing something really stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure they do.
> 
> fires, cars, hell knives can all be used for mass violence.
> 
> it was really stupid of you to not know that.
> 
> you called me retarded when you are the one being retarded.
> 
> this guy was not one of my own.
> 
> it is retarded of you to say that.
> 
> retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are retarded. The entire context of the argument was Obama comparing the frequency of mass SHOOTINGS in America compared to other advanced nations. You are off in the weeds with some nonsense about fire and knives. Try tho stay on point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire context of the argument was Obama comparing the frequency of mass SHOOTINGS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do mass killings only matter if it is with guns....fire and bombs and planes killed far more people in and around the world.......
Click to expand...


That wasn't the discussion. 
Context matters.
You can't rebut the pres with something completely unrelated to the point he made.
That would be, well.......retarded.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> This morning the killing of whites by Blacks was being used to deflect....its all over these threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this thread has wondered all over the place.
> 
> no one is defending this guy or his actions.
> 
> if you think they are, link to show it.
> 
> otherwise, you are the one who is reading in stuff that is not there.
> 
> it is part of your closed mind.
> 
> these people disagree with you, they must be evul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?!?! As time goes on your posts become more cryptic and repetetive.
> It's all over this and other threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> simply referring to the high level of black on white crime, relative to white on black crime is not a defense of this guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it relevant at all then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> link me to a post you thought was in defense, and i will read it for you and explain it to you.
Click to expand...


Dude, take a break. You just ran in a freakin' circle. 
The example was black on white crime. You said it wasn't a defense. I asked why it was relevant.  Now you're back to asking what I was referring to.
Context, context, context. Do try and keep up.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Statistikhengst said:


> Mitt Romney: take down that confederate flag.
> 
> Romney Take down the Confederate flag 2016 GOP field Leave it to South Carolina - Marc Caputo and Ali Breland - POLITICO
> 
> 
> "Mitt Romney showed his enduring influence on the Republican presidential field on Saturday when he weighed in on the national debate over the Confederate battle flag, calling bluntly for South Carolina to remove it from the state capitol in the wake of the shootings in Charleston.
> 
> “Take down the #ConfederateFlag at the SC Capitol,” the 2012 Republican nominee tweeted. “To many, it is a symbol of racial hatred. Remove it now to honor #Charleston victims.”"
> 
> 
> Cue Righties willing to line up and say "Mitt whoooo???" in 5.... 4..... 3..... 2..... 1.....



Mitt was probably asked to make a statement on behalf of the Repubs because no one in office or a candidate can speak to it without backlash from their base. Makes sense since it came out after criticism of Repub responses.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Hutch Starskey said:


> Dude, take a break. You just ran in a freakin' circle.
> The example was black on white crime. You said it wasn't a defense. I asked why it was relevant.  Now you're back to asking what I was referring to.
> Context, context, context. Do try and keep up.



They call it the "Gish Gallop"...endless bringing up stuff to deflect from original issue then going back then deflecting ....


----------



## Hutch Starskey

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats are the racists.....moron.....tell me these facts and the truth and reality are wrong....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is reality...your beliefs about "the Negro" makes the killer a fellow traveler to conservatives...he is on your side..*..There is a reason the Flag of Slave mongers flies over the S Carolina Govt buildings...its called Republican racism..*.
> 
> In 2013, one of its national board members and tea party activist Roan Garcia-Quintana was forced to step down as a volunteer for* South Carolina Gov. Nikki Haley’s *re-election campaign after his affiliation with the Council of Conservative Citizens was revealed.
> 
> 
> Read more here: Missouri group named in manifesto possibly penned by accused Charleston shooter The Kansas City Star The Kansas City Star
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Democrats or liberals arguing that the flag is harmless and should stay at the statehouse either. It's the cons defending the flag even when made aware of it's dark and nefarious use by hate and supremacist groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of it's dark and nefarious use by hate and supremacist groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> by dark and nefarious groups you are avoiding telling the truth....the groups that use that flag are democrats, usually the kkk, and the national socialists...left wing racists....right?
Click to expand...


Your opinion.
Even if that were true it's still you boys defending the continued use of the flag even as I said you are aware of it's other meaning and uses. Why do you suppose liberals are calling for it to come down and cons defending its use?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, take a break. You just ran in a freakin' circle.
> The example was black on white crime. You said it wasn't a defense. I asked why it was relevant.  Now you're back to asking what I was referring to.
> Context, context, context. Do try and keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They call it the "Gish Gallop"...endless bringing up stuff to deflect from original issue then going back then deflecting ....
Click to expand...


I call it retarded. It accomplishes nothing but to make the user of that tactic appear retarded.


----------



## 2aguy

Hutch Starskey said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats are the racists.....moron.....tell me these facts and the truth and reality are wrong....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is reality...your beliefs about "the Negro" makes the killer a fellow traveler to conservatives...he is on your side..*..There is a reason the Flag of Slave mongers flies over the S Carolina Govt buildings...its called Republican racism..*.
> 
> In 2013, one of its national board members and tea party activist Roan Garcia-Quintana was forced to step down as a volunteer for* South Carolina Gov. Nikki Haley’s *re-election campaign after his affiliation with the Council of Conservative Citizens was revealed.
> 
> 
> Read more here: Missouri group named in manifesto possibly penned by accused Charleston shooter The Kansas City Star The Kansas City Star
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Democrats or liberals arguing that the flag is harmless and should stay at the statehouse either. It's the cons defending the flag even when made aware of it's dark and nefarious use by hate and supremacist groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of it's dark and nefarious use by hate and supremacist groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> by dark and nefarious groups you are avoiding telling the truth....the groups that use that flag are democrats, usually the kkk, and the national socialists...left wing racists....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your opinion.
> Even if that were true it's still you boys defending the continued use of the flag even as I said you are aware of it's other meaning and uses. Why do you suppose liberals are calling for it to come down and cons defending its use?
Click to expand...


the left is doing it to smear republicans, conservatives are doing to support freedom of speech and state's rights to control their own issues.......


----------



## Hutch Starskey

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats are the racists.....moron.....tell me these facts and the truth and reality are wrong....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is reality...your beliefs about "the Negro" makes the killer a fellow traveler to conservatives...he is on your side..*..There is a reason the Flag of Slave mongers flies over the S Carolina Govt buildings...its called Republican racism..*.
> 
> In 2013, one of its national board members and tea party activist Roan Garcia-Quintana was forced to step down as a volunteer for* South Carolina Gov. Nikki Haley’s *re-election campaign after his affiliation with the Council of Conservative Citizens was revealed.
> 
> 
> Read more here: Missouri group named in manifesto possibly penned by accused Charleston shooter The Kansas City Star The Kansas City Star
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Democrats or liberals arguing that the flag is harmless and should stay at the statehouse either. It's the cons defending the flag even when made aware of it's dark and nefarious use by hate and supremacist groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of it's dark and nefarious use by hate and supremacist groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> by dark and nefarious groups you are avoiding telling the truth....the groups that use that flag are democrats, usually the kkk, and the national socialists...left wing racists....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your opinion.
> Even if that were true it's still you boys defending the continued use of the flag even as I said you are aware of it's other meaning and uses. Why do you suppose liberals are calling for it to come down and cons defending its use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the left is doing it to smear republicans, conservatives are doing to support freedom of speech and state's rights to control their own issues.......
Click to expand...



Wow! Umm......ok.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Hutch Starskey said:


> I call it retarded. It accomplishes nothing but to make the user of that tactic appear retarded.



Its like a rocking chair , yes you have motion but you are not going anywhere...


----------



## Statistikhengst

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering he is a thug, but usually that is reserved for violent criminals of the common type while "mass shooter" more accruately describes him....
> 
> 
> 
> We know why he did it. Exactly why. The terrorist Dylann Roof hated and feared African Americans, and that's why he murdered nine people in Charleston, South Carolina. He wanted to "start a civil war" for "the sake of the white race." Let's dispense with the banalities of Nikki Haley, who offered "we’ll never understand what motivates" such actions.
Click to expand...



And here is the video of that murderous bastard's bond hearing:




Amazingly, and stupidly, the judge called the perp's family "victims" as well.

I was unaware that he murdered anyone in his family.

What a crock of shit.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Dylann Roof was practicing a very American form of "gunboat Narcissism"....the Lone Cowboy Messiah stepping up at High Noon to confront evil with "the Gun"...ultra symbol of "Freedom"...Jesus what a nightmarish pathology ...and to think there are millions infected....


----------



## Statistikhengst

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Dylann Roof was practicing a very American form of "gunboat Narcissism"....the Lone Cowboy Messiah stepping up at High Noon to confront evil with "the Gun"...ultra symbol of "Freedom"...Jesus what a nightmarish pathology ...and to think there are millions infected....




Yes, the ones being told by $$$making cottage industry gurus that the "negero" and the "dustiihbuhht" are taking over and will eradicate all those Righties Whites..... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...... zzzzzzzzzzzzzz.... burp...... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Statistikhengst said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dylann Roof was practicing a very American form of "gunboat Narcissism"....the Lone Cowboy Messiah stepping up at High Noon to confront evil with "the Gun"...ultra symbol of "Freedom"...Jesus what a nightmarish pathology ...and to think there are millions infected....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the ones being told by $$$making cottage industry gurus that the "negero" and the "dustiihbuhht" are taking over and will eradicate all those Righties Whites..... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...... zzzzzzzzzzzzzz.... burp...... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............
Click to expand...

Its a Caligula class sodomization of Minds I tell you ...cogito coitus city....


----------



## Hutch Starskey

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The democrats are the racists.....moron.....tell me these facts and the truth and reality are wrong....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is reality...your beliefs about "the Negro" makes the killer a fellow traveler to conservatives...he is on your side..*..There is a reason the Flag of Slave mongers flies over the S Carolina Govt buildings...its called Republican racism..*.
> 
> In 2013, one of its national board members and tea party activist Roan Garcia-Quintana was forced to step down as a volunteer for* South Carolina Gov. Nikki Haley’s *re-election campaign after his affiliation with the Council of Conservative Citizens was revealed.
> 
> 
> Read more here: Missouri group named in manifesto possibly penned by accused Charleston shooter The Kansas City Star The Kansas City Star
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Democrats or liberals arguing that the flag is harmless and should stay at the statehouse either. It's the cons defending the flag even when made aware of it's dark and nefarious use by hate and supremacist groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of it's dark and nefarious use by hate and supremacist groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> by dark and nefarious groups you are avoiding telling the truth....the groups that use that flag are democrats, usually the kkk, and the national socialists...left wing racists....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your opinion.
> Even if that were true it's still you boys defending the continued use of the flag even as I said you are aware of it's other meaning and uses. Why do you suppose liberals are calling for it to come down and cons defending its use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the left is doing it to smear republicans, conservatives are doing to support freedom of speech and state's rights to control their own issues.......
Click to expand...


Yes ,yes. Cons are once again just the hapless victims of the ever present and all powerful liberal smear machine. If only Obama would let you have a different opinion, you might not look bad then.


----------



## Statistikhengst

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dylann Roof was practicing a very American form of "gunboat Narcissism"....the Lone Cowboy Messiah stepping up at High Noon to confront evil with "the Gun"...ultra symbol of "Freedom"...Jesus what a nightmarish pathology ...and to think there are millions infected....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the ones being told by $$$making cottage industry gurus that the "negero" and the "dustiihbuhht" are taking over and will eradicate all those Righties Whites..... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...... zzzzzzzzzzzzzz.... burp...... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its a *Caligula class sodomization *of Minds I tell you ...cogito coitus city....
Click to expand...



Oh, damn, dat hoits, dat hoits!!


----------



## Statistikhengst

Hutch Starskey said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is reality...your beliefs about "the Negro" makes the killer a fellow traveler to conservatives...he is on your side..*..There is a reason the Flag of Slave mongers flies over the S Carolina Govt buildings...its called Republican racism..*.
> 
> In 2013, one of its national board members and tea party activist Roan Garcia-Quintana was forced to step down as a volunteer for* South Carolina Gov. Nikki Haley’s *re-election campaign after his affiliation with the Council of Conservative Citizens was revealed.
> 
> 
> Read more here: Missouri group named in manifesto possibly penned by accused Charleston shooter The Kansas City Star The Kansas City Star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not Democrats or liberals arguing that the flag is harmless and should stay at the statehouse either. It's the cons defending the flag even when made aware of it's dark and nefarious use by hate and supremacist groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of it's dark and nefarious use by hate and supremacist groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> by dark and nefarious groups you are avoiding telling the truth....the groups that use that flag are democrats, usually the kkk, and the national socialists...left wing racists....right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your opinion.
> Even if that were true it's still you boys defending the continued use of the flag even as I said you are aware of it's other meaning and uses. Why do you suppose liberals are calling for it to come down and cons defending its use?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the left is doing it to smear republicans, conservatives are doing to support freedom of speech and state's rights to control their own issues.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes ,yes. Cons are once again just the hapless victims of the ever present and all powerful liberal smear machine. If only Obama would let you have a different opinion, you might not look bad then.
Click to expand...



Yes, it's just amazing how our President, in the eyes of inbred Rightie turdballs, goes from powerless and ineffective - to all powerful, demonic and tyrannical.

Funny that.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Oh, goodie, goodie, Alex Jones has found a new false-flag operation!!!





Bless his heart.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Have to admit, I was counting the HOURS before Alex Jones would show up with his scratchy voice to tell us it's all a ZOG plot to 

CONTROL

OUR

MINDS!!!


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> we went off topic to discuss obama's statement.
> 
> obama made a comment about mass violence.
> 
> it was being discussed as the paraphrase of mass murder.
> 
> joe changed to wording to a very different word, shooting instead of murder, in order to make his point.
> 
> i was just pointing out that he felt he had to.
> 
> and that he tried to slide that little adjustment past us dishonestly.
> 
> odd you couldn't grasp that fact.
> 
> you being so smart and all.
> 
> so, do you have anything to actually say about that?
> 
> lol, rhetorical question, i know the answer is no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy, nobody does "mass violence" without a gun.  You are a complete retard.  I know it's a tough week for Southern Retards, as one of your own just got caught doing something really stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure they do.
> 
> fires, cars, hell knives can all be used for mass violence.
> 
> it was really stupid of you to not know that.
> 
> you called me retarded when you are the one being retarded.
> 
> this guy was not one of my own.
> 
> it is retarded of you to say that.
> 
> retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are retarded. The entire context of the argument was Obama comparing the frequency of mass SHOOTINGS in America compared to other advanced nations. You are off in the weeds with some nonsense about fire and knives. Try tho stay on point.
Click to expand...


Frequency?

ROFLMNAO!  

The Desperation is _PALPABLE!_


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> Yes ,yes. Cons are once again just the hapless victims of the ever present and all powerful liberal smear machine. If only Obama would let you have a different opinion, you might not look bad then.



You've truly perfected "Desperate"... now, see if you can sharpen up Pathetic, because you dam' near perfected THAT with the above drivel.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> 1. Most people? so what percentage are on it for not "a short period"?
> 
> 
> 1b your disagreement with republican economic policy has nothing to do with whether or not reagan was race baiting as you falsely claimed. off topic.



Welfare Statistics Statistic Brain

80% of welfare recipiant are on welfare for 5 years or less.  63% are on for less than 2 years. 

The race-baiting image of the "Welfare Queen" is meant to appeal to racist images that have little reflection in reality. 



Correll said:


> 2. what? do you imagine that event organizers do historical background checks with 200 mile radius checks for any negative events that might hurt some pc hacks feelings?



Reagan specifically picked that location because he knew exactly what it meant to the people he was trying to motivate. 



Correll said:


> 3. he vetoed a bill that led to a murderer raping and assaulting people for hours. criticizing that is completely reasonable. that you can defend it does not mean that the criticism was not valid nor that it was racist. that dukakis changed it after people got hurt, does not change his early actions.



He didn't "criticize it'>  He distorted the issue by telling outright lies and creating a dishonest image of who "Willie" Horton was. (Hint.  He never called himself "Willie".)


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Most people? so what percentage are on it for not "a short period"?
> 
> 
> 1b your disagreement with republican economic policy has nothing to do with whether or not reagan was race baiting as you falsely claimed. off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welfare Statistics Statistic Brain
> 
> 80% of welfare recipiant are on welfare for 5 years or less.  63% are on for less than 2 years.
> 
> The race-baiting image of the "Welfare Queen" is meant to appeal to racist images that have little reflection in reality.
Click to expand...


Denial of "Welfare Queens" is delusion of the first order.  It's not even a debatable point.

IN FACT: Welfare is a staple of the inner city minorities... to argue otherwise is absolutely absurd.  Given the GENERATIONS of Blacks which the left has CRIPPLED through such subsidies... .

Your argument is LUDICROUS... bearing NO kinship with reality.

(Reader, it seems that the Left is now spiraling headlong into irretrievable delusion... every day we now see them denying greater depths of reality... from the pretense of marriage by those who are wholly unsuitable for such, to the demand that we must accept those who 'identify' as that which they are otherwise CLEARLY NOT. 

Rest assured that we are witnessing an incredible pall of mass delusion passing over millions of individuals who are truly losing their grip upon any sense of reality.)


----------



## starviego

It's amateur hour at the MSM!   Another phony second-hand account:

Dylann Roof tried to kill himself during attack victim apos s son says - LA Times
...suspected gunman Dylann Roof tried to kill himself, according to the son of one of the victims.
"He pointed the gun at his head and pulled the trigger, but *it went 'click,'"*  because the chamber was empty, said Kevin Singleton, the son of 59-year-old Myra Thompson.  “His plan was never to leave that church,” Singleton said.  Singleton said he and his family were *told the story* by Polly Sheppard, 69, one of two adult survivors of the massacre that left nine people dead.

Of course, when the mag on a semi-automatic handgun has run out of bullets, the slide moves backwards and is locked into place.  This also locks the trigger--it can't be moved at all until you load another mag and slam the bolt home.  A semi-automatic does NOT go "click" when it runs out of bullets.


----------



## starviego

Confederate flag, handgun, and ..... he's (gasp!) MANSPREADING!

I have never seen a more chilling image!


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> Where was the greatest mass shooting in history.......
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea......unless the mass shooter in Norway beat him...two countries with the worst mass shootings, yes shootings, in history..........Norway and South Korea....
> 
> Woo Bum-kon - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


Horrible....just horrible

How many mass shootings have occurred since then?


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where was the greatest mass shooting in history.......
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea......unless the mass shooter in Norway beat him...two countries with the worst mass shootings, yes shootings, in history..........Norway and South Korea....
> 
> Woo Bum-kon - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible....just horrible
> 
> How many mass shootings have occurred since then?
Click to expand...



You guys say their gun control laws keep them from happening....even in extreme gun control countries the criminals easily get guns........all through Europe...they get fully automatic rifles and 30 round magazines easily....as reported by European law enforcement and in a particular article Copenhagen authorities......


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Most people? so what percentage are on it for not "a short period"?
> 
> 
> 1b your disagreement with republican economic policy has nothing to do with whether or not reagan was race baiting as you falsely claimed. off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welfare Statistics Statistic Brain
> 
> 80% of welfare recipiant are on welfare for 5 years or less.  63% are on for less than 2 years.
> 
> The race-baiting image of the "Welfare Queen" is meant to appeal to racist images that have little reflection in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Denial of "Welfare Queens" is delusion of the first order.  It's not even a debatable point.
> 
> IN FACT: Welfare is a staple of the inner city minorities... to argue otherwise is absolutely absurd.  Given the GENERATIONS of Blacks which the left has CRIPPLED through such subsidies... .
> 
> Your argument is LUDICROUS... bearing NO kinship with reality.
> 
> (Reader, it seems that the Left is now spiraling headlong into irretrievable delusion... every day we now see them denying greater depths of reality... from the pretense of marriage by those who are wholly unsuitable for such, to the demand that we must accept those who 'identify' as that which they are otherwise CLEARLY NOT.
> 
> Rest assured that we are witnessing an incredible pall of mass delusion passing over millions of individuals who are truly losing their grip upon any sense of reality.)
Click to expand...


It's not so much liberals slipping out of reality as much as your reality is just very small.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of " they easily get fully automatic rifles, handgrenades, pistols and rocket propelled grenades means they have tough gun control laws....their extreme laws do nothing to keep these weapons out of the hands of criminals...that is the point isn't it...to stop criminals...and they don't.....moron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't easily get them.  that's why these incidents are RARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...the terrorists in the attack on Charlie Hebdo...in a country with extreme gun control, 3 terrorists, 2 on goverment terrorist watch lists and one a convicted felon crossed into belgium and bought fully automatic rifles, 30 round magazines, hand grenades, pistols and a rocket propelled grenade, crossed back from belgium with all those weapons and conducted the attack....
> 
> That same week, in Marseille, gunmen with fully automatic rifles...again.....shot up the Marseille neighbor hood just before the French Prime minsiter went there to give a speech on crime.....
> 
> Gun violence and crime is so bad in Marseille that the French want soldier sent in to restore peace and order....
> 
> and then you had the attack in France at the Jewish school by another guy with a fully automatic rifle...
> 
> and the attacks with fully automatic rifles in Belgium, Sweden and Denmark......
> 
> You really are dumb....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would gladly take France's homicide rate over our own
> 
> Your examples of single cases where criminals get guns pales in comparison to the 300 million guns available to criminals in the US
Click to expand...



agreed. france's homicide rate is better than ours.

why do you think that is?


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Atwater Southern Strategy any questions .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...never happened asshole........search "The Truth about the Southern Strategy." and your lies will be revealed...this is a new age....in the past you could smear republicans, and your democrat minions in the press would repeat the lie over and over and over again....and no one who knew the truth could be heard....now.....we have the internet with access to the truth....so search "The Truth about the Southern Strategy" and you will find the truth...nixon fought for civil rights and won the new south, the new middle class, young, anti racist southerners...while the democrats kept winning the racist south......they actually have the voting records showing which states were won.....nixon won the new south...the old racist south kept going to the democrats......you know....bill clintons good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright...and actual, real segregationist of the old school of racism...who clinton dedicated a statue to.........
> 
> don't forget democrat senator and klan member robert "sheets" byrd...called "sheets" by ted kennedy (remember Mary Jo) because byrd was a klan kleagle...a recruiter for the klan......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are going to be assinine enough to proclaim that there never was a Southern State Strategy, then all I can do is to laugh at you a lot. Really.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is growing increasingly not credible that you are unaware of the research challenging the southern strategy.
> 
> if you are really ignorant, you need to get yourself up to speed, if only to not just clutter up threads with ignorant nonsense.
> 
> oh, wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since it was clearly enumerated in Nixon's 1968 and 1972 campaigns, then the only people who would seek to challenge it would be racist revisionists. And they aren't worth spit. They are cut from the same cloth as Holocaust deniers.
> 
> Enjoy your racism, little man.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


you claim it was clearly enumerated in nixon's 68 and 72 campaigns, but you do not give any support for that.

saying it over and over again. that is a lib's idea of debating.

oh and the race card, mustn't forget that.

liar.


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> Mitt Romney: take down that confederate flag.
> 
> Romney Take down the Confederate flag 2016 GOP field Leave it to South Carolina - Marc Caputo and Ali Breland - POLITICO
> 
> 
> "Mitt Romney showed his enduring influence on the Republican presidential field on Saturday when he weighed in on the national debate over the Confederate battle flag, calling bluntly for South Carolina to remove it from the state capitol in the wake of the shootings in Charleston.
> 
> “Take down the #ConfederateFlag at the SC Capitol,” the 2012 Republican nominee tweeted. “To many, it is a symbol of racial hatred. Remove it now to honor #Charleston victims.”"
> 
> 
> Cue Righties willing to line up and say "Mitt whoooo???" in 5.... 4..... 3..... 2..... 1.....



you cannot appease a lib mob. they will just come back tomorrow and demand another sacrifice.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> we went off topic to discuss obama's statement.
> 
> obama made a comment about mass violence.
> 
> it was being discussed as the paraphrase of mass murder.
> 
> joe changed to wording to a very different word, shooting instead of murder, in order to make his point.
> 
> i was just pointing out that he felt he had to.
> 
> and that he tried to slide that little adjustment past us dishonestly.
> 
> odd you couldn't grasp that fact.
> 
> you being so smart and all.
> 
> so, do you have anything to actually say about that?
> 
> lol, rhetorical question, i know the answer is no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guy, nobody does "mass violence" without a gun.  You are a complete retard.  I know it's a tough week for Southern Retards, as one of your own just got caught doing something really stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure they do.
> 
> fires, cars, hell knives can all be used for mass violence.
> 
> it was really stupid of you to not know that.
> 
> you called me retarded when you are the one being retarded.
> 
> this guy was not one of my own.
> 
> it is retarded of you to say that.
> 
> retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are retarded. The entire context of the argument was Obama comparing the frequency of mass SHOOTINGS in America compared to other advanced nations. You are off in the weeds with some nonsense about fire and knives. Try tho stay on point.
Click to expand...




i am on point. if you want to compare "mass violence" in different nations, you look at mass violence, not just mass violence with guns.

does it matter to those who die by fire or stabbing that they were not killed by a gun?

if obama wanted to play games with the stats to make the us look worse, he should have been more careful in his wording.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread has wondered all over the place.
> 
> no one is defending this guy or his actions.
> 
> if you think they are, link to show it.
> 
> otherwise, you are the one who is reading in stuff that is not there.
> 
> it is part of your closed mind.
> 
> these people disagree with you, they must be evul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?!?! As time goes on your posts become more cryptic and repetetive.
> It's all over this and other threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> simply referring to the high level of black on white crime, relative to white on black crime is not a defense of this guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it relevant at all then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i would have to see the example you are thinking of. probably in response to something some lib said about whites being so violent.
> 
> link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you can't follow the conversation and context of the thread, you probably shouldn't post as much as you do without reading the thread.
Click to expand...



i'm following it fine. you're the one that seems confused about people's meanings.

i'm offering my help to you.

you certainly need it if you think anyone is defending this guy.

link to where someone was defending this guy, or stop saying it and admit that you were just talking smack.


----------



## Correll

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> this thread has wondered all over the place.
> 
> no one is defending this guy or his actions.
> 
> if you think they are, link to show it.
> 
> otherwise, you are the one who is reading in stuff that is not there.
> 
> it is part of your closed mind.
> 
> these people disagree with you, they must be evul.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?!?! As time goes on your posts become more cryptic and repetetive.
> It's all over this and other threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> simply referring to the high level of black on white crime, relative to white on black crime is not a defense of this guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it relevant at all then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> link me to a post you thought was in defense, and i will read it for you and explain it to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, take a break. You just ran in a freakin' circle.
> The example was black on white crime. You said it wasn't a defense. I asked why it was relevant.  Now you're back to asking what I was referring to.
> Context, context, context. Do try and keep up.
Click to expand...



what's the problem?

you're claiming that cons are defending this guy, so show me the post where it occurred.

we are at over 180 pages, you want me to guess who you are referring to?


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Most people? so what percentage are on it for not "a short period"?
> 
> 
> 1b your disagreement with republican economic policy has nothing to do with whether or not reagan was race baiting as you falsely claimed. off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welfare Statistics Statistic Brain
> 
> 80% of welfare recipiant are on welfare for 5 years or less.  63% are on for less than 2 years.
> 
> The race-baiting image of the "Welfare Queen" is meant to appeal to racist images that have little reflection in reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. what? do you imagine that event organizers do historical background checks with 200 mile radius checks for any negative events that might hurt some pc hacks feelings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reagan specifically picked that location because he knew exactly what it meant to the people he was trying to motivate.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. he vetoed a bill that led to a murderer raping and assaulting people for hours. criticizing that is completely reasonable. that you can defend it does not mean that the criticism was not valid nor that it was racist. that dukakis changed it after people got hurt, does not change his early actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He didn't "criticize it'>  He distorted the issue by telling outright lies and creating a dishonest image of who "Willie" Horton was. (Hint.  He never called himself "Willie".)
Click to expand...



1. so 20% are on for longer than 5 years at a time?  i admit that i am surprised that it is not larger. is that the number that was true then, or is that now after decades of reform?

and the simple fact that the problem* might* have been less than thought at the time, does not prove racism, it could simply mean the issue looked worse at the time, relevant to what people raised in the 30s were expecting to see.

you are arguing against the policy that was being advocated. but that does not prove racism, just that those people saw the problem as larger than you think.



1b and you know that because you know the gop is racist. and you know the gop is racist because they have all these policies that are racist. and you know that the policies are racist, and that the stated reasons for the policies are lies, because you know the gop is racist. and then whenever a new issue or policy arises, you listen for the hidden code words, and dog whistle phrases that you know are there. and when you find them, it is further evidence that the gop is racist and their policies are racist. so that when a republican says that he is concerned about welfare, you know that he really means blacks.


a closed circular loop in a closed mind.


2. who told you that? sounds like complete bullshit to me. the gop has been pro-civil rights, (looking at their stated policies and enacted policies since their beginning, not interpreting code words and/or dog whistles,) since their beginning.

3. you seem to be conflating the idea of a possibly unfairly spun attack ad with racism.  which is it? 

a woman was raped because dukakis vetoed that bill. her husbanded was assaulted and tied up while the woman he loved was repeatedly violated. it went on for hours. 

and you are upset that the gop might have used a form of the murder/rapist/thug's name that cast him in a poor light? that they didn't show him the respect of getting his first name right? 

that's is what upsets you?


----------



## JoeB131

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Denial of "Welfare Queens" is delusion of the first order. It's not even a debatable point.
> 
> IN FACT: Welfare is a staple of the inner city minorities... to argue otherwise is absolutely absurd. Given the GENERATIONS of Blacks which the left has CRIPPLED through such subsidies... .
> 
> Your argument is LUDICROUS... bearing NO kinship with reality.



Okay, guy, i just posted a thread that shows that the majority of welfare recipiants are transitory. This is also the position of the government.  

In fact, from the Wall Street Journal, no less. 

Get a Job Most Welfare Recipients Already Have One - Real Time Economics - WSJ

_It’s poor-paying jobs, not unemployment, that strains the welfare system.

That’s one key finding from a study by researchers at the *University of California, Berkeley*, that showed the majority of households receiving government assistance are headed by a working adult.
_
*The study found that 56% of federal and state dollars spent between 2009 and 2011 on welfare programs — including Medicaid, food stamps and the Earned Income Tax Credit — flowed to working families and individuals with jobs. In some industries, about half the workforce relies on welfare.
*
This is the WALL STREET JOURNAL. 

And it gets better.  Most people who are on welfare are on it temporarily. 

Most people on welfare use it temporarily

_This new data follows participation from 2009 to 2012. And it reveals, across those four years, that the vast majority of people receiving welfare — about 63 percent — participated in the Temporary Assistance for Needy Families program for cumulatively less than 12 months. Less than 10 percent were enrolled in the program for most of that time. Similarly, about a third of people using food stamps and Medicaid were what the Census would consider “short-term program participants.” And the same is true of about a quarter of people getting housing assistance.

At any given month in 2012, just 1 percent of the U.S. population was relying, for example, on welfare, the program that’s drawn particular scrutiny of late.

_


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of " they easily get fully automatic rifles, handgrenades, pistols and rocket propelled grenades means they have tough gun control laws....their extreme laws do nothing to keep these weapons out of the hands of criminals...that is the point isn't it...to stop criminals...and they don't.....moron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't easily get them.  that's why these incidents are RARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...the terrorists in the attack on Charlie Hebdo...in a country with extreme gun control, 3 terrorists, 2 on goverment terrorist watch lists and one a convicted felon crossed into belgium and bought fully automatic rifles, 30 round magazines, hand grenades, pistols and a rocket propelled grenade, crossed back from belgium with all those weapons and conducted the attack....
> 
> That same week, in Marseille, gunmen with fully automatic rifles...again.....shot up the Marseille neighbor hood just before the French Prime minsiter went there to give a speech on crime.....
> 
> Gun violence and crime is so bad in Marseille that the French want soldier sent in to restore peace and order....
> 
> and then you had the attack in France at the Jewish school by another guy with a fully automatic rifle...
> 
> and the attacks with fully automatic rifles in Belgium, Sweden and Denmark......
> 
> You really are dumb....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would gladly take France's homicide rate over our own
> 
> Your examples of single cases where criminals get guns pales in comparison to the 300 million guns available to criminals in the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> agreed. france's homicide rate is better than ours.
> 
> why do you think that is?
Click to expand...


I'll bite. BLACKS?


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> 3. you seem to be conflating the idea of a possibly unfairly spun attack ad with racism. which is it?



No, I'm not conflating it at all.  THey happen to be connected.  Willie Horton was a big scary black man who as goign to rape your wife if Dukakis got elected. That was the message. 

Lots of dumb people fell or it.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

JoeB131 said:


> *This is also the position of the government.*



Oh Golly... 

You're prepared to push out Government Sources?  

Now, would this be the same government that 'informed' us that a Youtube Video had caused a Protest that got out of hand in Benghazi?  Despite that government knowing that no such protest had manifested... and denied selling weapons to Syrian Rebels comprised of Islamic terrorist groups with whom the US is at war?

Would this be the same government that setup a program authorizing sales of high powered firearms to known mass-murdering gangs and conspired with mainstream media resources to use those sales as illicit evidence to frame innocent US Citizens for illegal sales, as a means to gather popular support for laws usurping the US Constitutional protection from such laws?

Is that the same government which illicitly used the police power of the Internal Revenue Service to prevent citizens from peaceably assembling and forming effective political opposition of that government?

Is that the same Government which has intentionally blown up the Welfare rolls adding an additional 43 MILLION welfare recipients, as a means to promote illicit political loyalties?

(Here's a clue: It's the same government, so.. stow that bullshit... it's rejected entirely as a source unworthy of any sense of trust.)


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

JoeB131 said:


> Willie Horton was a big scary black man who as goign to rape your wife if Dukakis got elected. That was the message.



The Message was that Willie Horton was a double murder felon, who Dukakis released on a prison Furlough who used his furlough to commit assault, armed robbery AND RAPE.  And the message of that was to point out that as the guy who furloughed the rapist, Dukakis was responsible FOR THE RAPE, the assault AND the Armed Robbery... and that sort of judgment is unworthy of any level of trust, let alone the level intrinsic to the office of the President of the United States.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Dylann Roof is a product of  the right-wing movement of hate with which Fox News is complicit...*


----------



## BlueGin

Liberals have found religion. Who'd a thunk?


----------



## sealybobo

2aguy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Crime is by its nature, hateful... That's why we call it crime and not "Rufus didn't pay for those shoes'.
> 
> It's a crime because Rufus stole property from Mr. Penney, who was selling those shoes to feed his family and the families of those he hired to sell his goods.  When one steals the property of others they are disrespecting that persons humanity; he is showing that he has no regard for the rights of Mr.Penney; rights which were a gift to Mr. Penney, from God.  Thus Rufus was demonstrating a disrespect for; or an offense against, or a sin against God; OKA: Hate.
> 
> So, there's no reason to reframe the issue as "Hateful", when the word Crime already does that.
> 
> Now, with that said; and as I pointed out above and as I have pointed out hundreds of times throughout this board, Hate Crimes are SUBJECTIVE... and it is a RARE day when a "Hate" crime is set against a black person for a crime against a white person, or where a Hate-crime is declared where a homosexual person murders a straight person.   And where subjectivism enters the law, the law fails to serve justice.
> 
> Simple stuff... Law only works where it remains OBJECTIVE.
> 
> 
> 
> It is objective. If there is evidence that objectively proves that the crime was motivated by hatred of a particular race, it is a hate crime. For example, a man goes into a bkack church and announces that he going to shoot all the black folks there cause they be raping the white women and, later, when he us arrested, he says he did it to start a race war, that would be be objective proof of a hate crime. Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked him why some murderers get the death penalty and some get life. Clearly some murders are worse than others. Why? I suspect the motivation.
> 
> If I kill my wife for cheating on me its not the same as Jeffrey Dahmer.
> 
> And Jeff didn't even get the death penalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy deserves the death penalty for multiple homicides. But not a so called "hate crime."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least you understand not all crimes are created equal. When it is determined the crime was the result of " hate bigotry or racism" the punishment will be greater, which is the purpose of hate crime laws.
> 
> Maybe hate crime laws will prevent hate crimes.
> 
> Here's a problem with hate crimes though. Let's say a black bites off more than they can chew with me and while giving them the beat down I say the N word. That's not a hate crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he killed 9 people....how much greater can the punishment be......?  You lefties...do you ever really engage your brains....?
Click to expand...

well I agree with you so your assumption about my feelings or thoughts are way off base. so you should be worried about how your brain is engaging if that's what you thought I said maybe you're slipping


----------



## sealybobo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Dylann Roof is a product of  the right-wing movement of hate with which Fox News is complicit...*


so they cater to evil and religious people? Maybe the message attracts both equally


----------



## sealybobo

Republicans cater to evil and religious people because the common denominator is ignorant


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Crime is by its nature, hateful... That's why we call it crime and not "Rufus didn't pay for those shoes'.
> 
> It's a crime because Rufus stole property from Mr. Penney, who was selling those shoes to feed his family and the families of those he hired to sell his goods.  When one steals the property of others they are disrespecting that persons humanity; he is showing that he has no regard for the rights of Mr.Penney; rights which were a gift to Mr. Penney, from God.  Thus Rufus was demonstrating a disrespect for; or an offense against, or a sin against God; OKA: Hate.
> 
> So, there's no reason to reframe the issue as "Hateful", when the word Crime already does that.
> 
> Now, with that said; and as I pointed out above and as I have pointed out hundreds of times throughout this board, Hate Crimes are SUBJECTIVE... and it is a RARE day when a "Hate" crime is set against a black person for a crime against a white person, or where a Hate-crime is declared where a homosexual person murders a straight person.   And where subjectivism enters the law, the law fails to serve justice.
> 
> Simple stuff... Law only works where it remains OBJECTIVE.
> 
> 
> 
> It is objective. If there is evidence that objectively proves that the crime was motivated by hatred of a particular race, it is a hate crime. For example, a man goes into a bkack church and announces that he going to shoot all the black folks there cause they be raping the white women and, later, when he us arrested, he says he did it to start a race war, that would be be objective proof of a hate crime. Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked him why some murderers get the death penalty and some get life. Clearly some murders are worse than others. Why? I suspect the motivation.
> 
> If I kill my wife for cheating on me its not the same as Jeffrey Dahmer.
> 
> And Jeff didn't even get the death penalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy deserves the death penalty for multiple homicides. But not a so called "hate crime."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least you understand not all crimes are created equal. When it is determined the crime was the result of " hate bigotry or racism" the punishment will be greater, which is the purpose of hate crime laws.
> 
> Maybe hate crime laws will prevent hate crimes.
> 
> Here's a problem with hate crimes though. Let's say a black bites off more than they can chew with me and while giving them the beat down I say the N word. That's not a hate crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Law is not designed to prevent crime.  Law assigns punishment for those who engage in crime.  Subjectivism rationalizes that the crime was justified  or worse because of whatever the subjective need requires it.
> 
> Hate is irrational... Just as homosexuality is irrational.  There is no means to reason with the irrational... Because they lack the means to reason soundly.  Therefore, one cannot legislate away the need for one to act upon their unsound reasoning.
> 
> That is why it was foolish to lift the sodomy laws and why it is foolish to disarm the innocent in the face of irrational violence.
Click to expand...

before I read the rest of your post are you saying that the death penalty is not meant to be a deterrent? I know it's not a deterrent but I didn't know that its intention wasn't to be one.


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Crime is by its nature, hateful... That's why we call it crime and not "Rufus didn't pay for those shoes'.
> 
> It's a crime because Rufus stole property from Mr. Penney, who was selling those shoes to feed his family and the families of those he hired to sell his goods.  When one steals the property of others they are disrespecting that persons humanity; he is showing that he has no regard for the rights of Mr.Penney; rights which were a gift to Mr. Penney, from God.  Thus Rufus was demonstrating a disrespect for; or an offense against, or a sin against God; OKA: Hate.
> 
> So, there's no reason to reframe the issue as "Hateful", when the word Crime already does that.
> 
> Now, with that said; and as I pointed out above and as I have pointed out hundreds of times throughout this board, Hate Crimes are SUBJECTIVE... and it is a RARE day when a "Hate" crime is set against a black person for a crime against a white person, or where a Hate-crime is declared where a homosexual person murders a straight person.   And where subjectivism enters the law, the law fails to serve justice.
> 
> Simple stuff... Law only works where it remains OBJECTIVE.
> 
> 
> 
> It is objective. If there is evidence that objectively proves that the crime was motivated by hatred of a particular race, it is a hate crime. For example, a man goes into a bkack church and announces that he going to shoot all the black folks there cause they be raping the white women and, later, when he us arrested, he says he did it to start a race war, that would be be objective proof of a hate crime. Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked him why some murderers get the death penalty and some get life. Clearly some murders are worse than others. Why? I suspect the motivation.
> 
> If I kill my wife for cheating on me its not the same as Jeffrey Dahmer.
> 
> And Jeff didn't even get the death penalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy deserves the death penalty for multiple homicides. But not a so called "hate crime."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least you understand not all crimes are created equal. When it is determined the crime was the result of " hate bigotry or racism" the punishment will be greater, which is the purpose of hate crime laws.
> 
> Maybe hate crime laws will prevent hate crimes.
> 
> Here's a problem with hate crimes though. Let's say a black bites off more than they can chew with me and while giving them the beat down I say the N word. That's not a hate crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Law is not designed to prevent crime.  Law assigns punishment for those who engage in crime.  Subjectivism rationalizes that the crime was justified  or worse because of whatever the subjective need requires it.
> 
> Hate is irrational... Just as homosexuality is irrational.  There is no means to reason with the irrational... Because they lack the means to reason soundly.  Therefore, one cannot legislate away the need for one to act upon their unsound reasoning.
> 
> That is why it was foolish to lift the sodomy laws and why it is foolish to disarm the innocent in the face of irrational violence.
Click to expand...

you are irrational


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Crime is by its nature, hateful... That's why we call it crime and not "Rufus didn't pay for those shoes'.
> 
> It's a crime because Rufus stole property from Mr. Penney, who was selling those shoes to feed his family and the families of those he hired to sell his goods.  When one steals the property of others they are disrespecting that persons humanity; he is showing that he has no regard for the rights of Mr.Penney; rights which were a gift to Mr. Penney, from God.  Thus Rufus was demonstrating a disrespect for; or an offense against, or a sin against God; OKA: Hate.
> 
> So, there's no reason to reframe the issue as "Hateful", when the word Crime already does that.
> 
> Now, with that said; and as I pointed out above and as I have pointed out hundreds of times throughout this board, Hate Crimes are SUBJECTIVE... and it is a RARE day when a "Hate" crime is set against a black person for a crime against a white person, or where a Hate-crime is declared where a homosexual person murders a straight person.   And where subjectivism enters the law, the law fails to serve justice.
> 
> Simple stuff... Law only works where it remains OBJECTIVE.
> 
> 
> 
> It is objective. If there is evidence that objectively proves that the crime was motivated by hatred of a particular race, it is a hate crime. For example, a man goes into a bkack church and announces that he going to shoot all the black folks there cause they be raping the white women and, later, when he us arrested, he says he did it to start a race war, that would be be objective proof of a hate crime. Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked him why some murderers get the death penalty and some get life. Clearly some murders are worse than others. Why? I suspect the motivation.
> 
> If I kill my wife for cheating on me its not the same as Jeffrey Dahmer.
> 
> And Jeff didn't even get the death penalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you being serious?
> 
> Crimes of passion such as you describe are not typically prep planned... Or premeditated.  A rush of emotion crippling the means to reason, establishing an irrational state initiate a violent attack which results in death.  Such an act is hardly equitable with an individual who plots to strip another of their life for the sake of satisfying a perverse sexual craving... Resulting in the slow; agonizing death of the victim, which ends in their evisceration and their organs consumed by the Leftist who simply Identifies as a homosexual homicidal cannibal.
> 
> That you can't understand the distinction in how the two starkly distinct circumstances deserve starkly distinct punishment, the former a regrettable circumstance where emotion over powers reason creating catastrophic destruction of the victim and the perpetrator and the latter the result of a perversely deluded mind of a merciless predator.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you do see the difference? Then we agree. Not all murders are equal.. Jeff Dahmer was a hate crime. He clearly hated blacks gays and himself. Hell the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And in that... You demonstrate the irrational nature of the entire concept of the 'Hate-crime'.
> 
> Dahmer was not committing a hate crime... He was a sexual deviant, whose deviancy was not satisfied by mere sexual gratification.  His deviancy was such that he needed to consume his would-be 'lover'.
> 
> His own need supersededed every other consideration.
> 
> Thus he was driven to destroy the lives of others in order to fulfill his own needs.
> 
> His crimes were such that he had forfeited his every right.  There was no longer any potential to trust him, in any capacity... Because he had violated every point of trust endowed to him by the Father... He must be returned to the final judgment of Father.
> 
> Therein rest the reasoning behind execution...
Click to expand...

listen monkey. in the past homophobes like you and racist like your party would just get a slap on the wrist for picking on blacks and gays. we have hate crimes to give you extra punishment for your evilness. also your ignorance is no excuse anymore


----------



## sealybobo

at least we all know the biggets the Conservatives the racist all know about hate crimes now. Ignorance of the law is no excuse. Pic at a gay or a black because they're gay or black go to jail for longer than if you picked on someone for a random reason. you've been warned


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a problem with hate crimes though. Let's say a black bites off more than they can chew with me and while giving them the beat down I say the N word. That's not a hate crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's not a hate crime... But all you need to be so charged is a Relativist prosecutor and all you need to do at that point is to get a jury of Relativist to   Reason Objectively.
> 
> At the end of which you're in for the long stretch.
Click to expand...

same objective subjective b******* that went on in the Trayvon Martin case Zimmerman is lucky I wasn't on that jury because I don't think see should have been able to use the Stand Your Ground law which by the way he didn't but he did. long story but he actually didn't use the Stand Your Ground law yet his attorney argued the jury all of the same arguments you would use in stand your ground so you can say subjective objective whatever you want you're an idiot


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

sealybobo said:


> listen monkey. in the past homophobes like you and racist like your party would just get a slap on the wrist for picking on blacks and gays. we have hate crimes to give you extra punishment for your evilness. also your ignorance is no excuse anymore



So you need there to be subjective inference in law... as some form of vigilantism?

ROFLMNAO!

Now Reader, recall that this discussion began with my pointing out that 'Hate-Crime' was a function of Relativism, and as a result was subjective, thus could never serve justice. 

Only to end with the would-be "Contributor" confessing that "hate-crime" in law serves to set EXTRA-Punishment  for crimes which in no way differ from any other crime... except they happened to those of a politically correct nature; OKA: Subjectivism and the failure to serve justice.

With that said, the concession to which I am responding_ is duly noted and summarily accepted.
_
(Now Reader, do you SEE how easy this is?

Remember, the key to defeating Leftists in debate rest upon two key fundamental points:

1- Find a Leftist

2- Get them to speak.)


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

sealybobo said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a problem with hate crimes though. Let's say a black bites off more than they can chew with me and while giving them the beat down I say the N word. That's not a hate crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's not a hate crime... But all you need to be so charged is a Relativist prosecutor and all you need to do at that point is to get a jury of Relativist to   Reason Objectively.
> 
> At the end of which you're in for the long stretch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same objective subjective b******* that went on in the Trayvon Martin case Zimmerman is lucky I wasn't on that jury because I don't think see should have been able to use the Stand Your Ground law which by the way he didn't but he did. long story but he actually didn't use the Stand Your Ground law yet his attorney argued the jury all of the same arguments you would use in stand your ground so you can say subjective objective whatever you want you're an idiot
Click to expand...


Dah... 

If you can have been on that jury, then so could I have been and as the record reflects time and again... You'd have been buried under the weight of your own subjective drivel. 

Martin was a punk who got what he richly deserved...  the evidence proved that entirely, thoroughly and finally.


----------



## sealybobo

I just saw a commercial for a hot dog pizza like 24 hot dog rolls surrounding a pizza. are they kidding?


----------



## sealybobo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering he is a thug, but usually that is reserved for violent criminals of the common type while "mass shooter" more accruately describes him....
> 
> 
> 
> We know why he did it. Exactly why. The terrorist Dylann Roof hated and feared African Americans, and that's why he murdered nine people in Charleston, South Carolina. He wanted to "start a civil war" for "the sake of the white race." Let's dispense with the banalities of Nikki Haley, who offered "we’ll never understand what motivates" such actions.
Click to expand...

it's obvious who hates hate crimes. Haters


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a problem with hate crimes though. Let's say a black bites off more than they can chew with me and while giving them the beat down I say the N word. That's not a hate crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's not a hate crime... But all you need to be so charged is a Relativist prosecutor and all you need to do at that point is to get a jury of Relativist to   Reason Objectively.
> 
> At the end of which you're in for the long stretch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same objective subjective b******* that went on in the Trayvon Martin case Zimmerman is lucky I wasn't on that jury because I don't think see should have been able to use the Stand Your Ground law which by the way he didn't but he did. long story but he actually didn't use the Stand Your Ground law yet his attorney argued the jury all of the same arguments you would use in stand your ground so you can say subjective objective whatever you want you're an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dah...
> 
> If you can have been on that jury, then so could I have been and as the record reflects time and again... You'd have been buried under the weight of your own subjective drivel.
> 
> Martin was a punk who got what he richly deserved...  the evidence proved that entirely, thoroughly and finally.
Click to expand...

you must have a lot of hate in your heart to hate hate crimes. me thing ye protest too much. trying to protect your freedom to hate? Remember your freedom ends where it in fringe is on mine


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

sealybobo said:


> at least we all know the biggets the Conservatives the racist all know about hate crimes now. Ignorance of the law is no excuse. Pic at a gay or a black because they're gay or black go to jail for longer than if you picked on someone for a random reason. you've been warned



Hate-crime law is invalid law, which fails the service of justice.  No Free Sovereign is obligated to recognize such a law and those who prosecute by such are subject to be held to account for their failure to bear the trust set to them, by the people in whose trust their power rests.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

sealybobo said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering he is a thug, but usually that is reserved for violent criminals of the common type while "mass shooter" more accruately describes him....
> 
> 
> 
> We know why he did it. Exactly why. The terrorist Dylann Roof hated and feared African Americans, and that's why he murdered nine people in Charleston, South Carolina. He wanted to "start a civil war" for "the sake of the white race." Let's dispense with the banalities of Nikki Haley, who offered "we’ll never understand what motivates" such actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's obvious who hates hate crimes. Haters
Click to expand...


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

sealybobo said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a problem with hate crimes though. Let's say a black bites off more than they can chew with me and while giving them the beat down I say the N word. That's not a hate crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's not a hate crime... But all you need to be so charged is a Relativist prosecutor and all you need to do at that point is to get a jury of Relativist to   Reason Objectively.
> 
> At the end of which you're in for the long stretch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same objective subjective b******* that went on in the Trayvon Martin case Zimmerman is lucky I wasn't on that jury because I don't think see should have been able to use the Stand Your Ground law which by the way he didn't but he did. long story but he actually didn't use the Stand Your Ground law yet his attorney argued the jury all of the same arguments you would use in stand your ground so you can say subjective objective whatever you want you're an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dah...
> 
> If you can have been on that jury, then so could I have been and as the record reflects time and again... You'd have been buried under the weight of your own subjective drivel.
> 
> Martin was a punk who got what he richly deserved...  the evidence proved that entirely, thoroughly and finally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must have a lot of hate in your heart to hate hate crimes.
Click to expand...


There's no such thing as a 'hate-crime'.  The premise is a farce, built upon a lie, instituted by spiritless beings animated by nothing short of abject evil.


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> at least we all know the biggets the Conservatives the racist all know about hate crimes now. Ignorance of the law is no excuse. Pic at a gay or a black because they're gay or black go to jail for longer than if you picked on someone for a random reason. you've been warned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate-crime law is invalid law, which fails the service of justice.  No Free Sovereign is obligated to recognize such a law and those who prosecute by such are subject to be held to account for their failure to bear the trust set to them, by the people in whose trust their power rests.
Click to expand...

you sound like the shooter do you want to start a civil war too over this? I bet your phase 2 of his plan.


----------



## sealybobo

TyroneSlothrop said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Considering he is a thug, but usually that is reserved for violent criminals of the common type while "mass shooter" more accruately describes him....
> 
> 
> 
> We know why he did it. Exactly why. The terrorist Dylann Roof hated and feared African Americans, and that's why he murdered nine people in Charleston, South Carolina. He wanted to "start a civil war" for "the sake of the white race." Let's dispense with the banalities of Nikki Haley, who offered "we’ll never understand what motivates" such actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's obvious who hates hate crimes. Haters
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

where is my brain is a hoot.


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a problem with hate crimes though. Let's say a black bites off more than they can chew with me and while giving them the beat down I say the N word. That's not a hate crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's not a hate crime... But all you need to be so charged is a Relativist prosecutor and all you need to do at that point is to get a jury of Relativist to   Reason Objectively.
> 
> At the end of which you're in for the long stretch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same objective subjective b******* that went on in the Trayvon Martin case Zimmerman is lucky I wasn't on that jury because I don't think see should have been able to use the Stand Your Ground law which by the way he didn't but he did. long story but he actually didn't use the Stand Your Ground law yet his attorney argued the jury all of the same arguments you would use in stand your ground so you can say subjective objective whatever you want you're an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dah...
> 
> If you can have been on that jury, then so could I have been and as the record reflects time and again... You'd have been buried under the weight of your own subjective drivel.
> 
> Martin was a punk who got what he richly deserved...  the evidence proved that entirely, thoroughly and finally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must have a lot of hate in your heart to hate hate crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as a 'hate-crime'.  The premise is a farce, built upon a lie, instituted by spiritless beings animated by nothing short of abject evil.
Click to expand...

tell it to the police who arrest you when you go peacefully like we know you will little biatch and tell it to the judge when he throws your ass in jail for an extra 10 years because you are a hater. then tell it to your cellmate who's hurting you anally. tell him he's infringing  finishing on your constitutional rights. and I hope he's black. instead of raping your women it'll be you he's raping lol


----------



## Stephanie

this is the Intolerance of the left race husters/baiters and how they show Respect for those killed. what a show you can proud of. More at the site.

snip:

#BlackLivesMatter Vandalism, They Keep Trying To Incite But #Charleston Isn’t Listening To Them…*Update:* Professional Race Agitator, Shaun King Calls It ‘Tagging’ And Laughs About It…*Update:* #Charleston Answers The Racebaiters… 








Weasel Zippers Scouring the bowels of the internet Weasel Zippers


----------



## ScienceRocks

Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.

I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.


----------



## sealybobo

Stephanie said:


> this is the Intolerance of the left race husters/baiters and how they show Respect for those killed. what a show you can proud of. More at the site.
> 
> snip:
> 
> #BlackLivesMatter Vandalism, They Keep Trying To Incite But #Charleston Isn’t Listening To Them…*Update:* Professional Race Agitator, Shaun King Calls It ‘Tagging’ And Laughs About It…*Update:* #Charleston Answers The Racebaiters…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weasel Zippers Scouring the bowels of the internet Weasel Zippers


no one is going to your site you silly twit. and what better opportunity to point out the racism from the conservative white or right then this racist white bastard who represents you steph

can you explain yourself do we have to go read an article you think is important? Who do you think you are?


----------



## sealybobo

Matthew said:


> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.


I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did. or the next time a black goes and shoots up a school for a movie theater like white people normally do. no I'm not defending black culture but you white people are crazy


----------



## Stephanie

Matthew said:


> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.



yeah but, don't accuse them of tearing our country apart. According to them it is all rightwingers/Repulicans/conservatives.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

sealybobo said:


> you sound like the shooter do you want to start a civil war too over this? I bet your phase 2 of his plan.



So you're saying that I sound like someone who has no kinship with the Father, who as a result does not recognize human rights, has no notion of their origins, their purpose or how they're sustained.  A person who does not understand the value of humanity rests entirely in the spirit, which is of God?  Thus you feel that I'm a person who would have no problem murdering innocent people, engaged in the study of the Scriptures, in their house of worship...

So, you feel that I sound like a Godless Leftist?

Oh now* THAT* is _fascinatin'.

(Reader, the depths of delusion that these people are mired in, is a certain sign that they're soulless; a rekindling of Old Testament Evil.  And they're getting more desperate and more delusional with each tick of the clock.)_


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> you sound like the shooter do you want to start a civil war too over this? I bet your phase 2 of his plan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that I sound like someone who has no kinship with the Father, who as a result does not recognize human rights, has no notion of their origins, their purpose or how they're sustained.  A person who does not understand the value of humanity rests entirely in the spirit, which is of God?  Thus you feel that I'm a person who would have no problem murdering innocent people, engaged in the study of the Scriptures, in their house of worship...
> 
> So, you feel that I sound like a Godless Leftist?
> 
> Oh now* THAT* is _fascinatin'.
> 
> (Reader, the depths of delusion that these people are mired in, is a certain sign that they're soulless; a rekindling of Old Testament Evil.  And they're getting more desperate and more delusional with each tick of the clock.)_
Click to expand...

you said it not me


----------



## sealybobo

Stephanie said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but, don't accuse them of tearing our country apart. According to them it is all rightwingers/Repulicans/conservatives.
Click to expand...

its not your country it's our country


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

sealybobo said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
Click to expand...


*Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*

Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News


http://trends.revcontent.com/click....544jp0Cf/beyICNBVxY7AQpCFv2chSedVYoeu9QOP/J5z
*Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*

Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections

*As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*

As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend

Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds

How many do ya need?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

sealybobo said:


> its not your country it's our country



ROFLMNAO!

D E L U S I O N . . . on _PARADE!_


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a problem with hate crimes though. Let's say a black bites off more than they can chew with me and while giving them the beat down I say the N word. That's not a hate crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's not a hate crime... But all you need to be so charged is a Relativist prosecutor and all you need to do at that point is to get a jury of Relativist to   Reason Objectively.
> 
> At the end of which you're in for the long stretch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same objective subjective b******* that went on in the Trayvon Martin case Zimmerman is lucky I wasn't on that jury because I don't think see should have been able to use the Stand Your Ground law which by the way he didn't but he did. long story but he actually didn't use the Stand Your Ground law yet his attorney argued the jury all of the same arguments you would use in stand your ground so you can say subjective objective whatever you want you're an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dah...
> 
> If you can have been on that jury, then so could I have been and as the record reflects time and again... You'd have been buried under the weight of your own subjective drivel.
> 
> Martin was a punk who got what he richly deserved...  the evidence proved that entirely, thoroughly and finally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must have a lot of hate in your heart to hate hate crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as a 'hate-crime'.  The premise is a farce, built upon a lie, instituted by spiritless beings animated by nothing short of abject evil.
Click to expand...


Hate crime laws are abject evil?

You are an abject ass.


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
Click to expand...

Rape isn't murder try again


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not your country it's our country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!
> 
> D E L U S I O N . . . on _PARADE!_
Click to expand...

You mean it isn't our country? It's all yours?


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
Click to expand...

and for the record I am all for executing violent rapists and murderers.


----------



## Silhouette

Hutch Starskey said:


> Hate crime laws are abject evil?
> 
> You are an abject ass.


 
Which is why we have to make sure this wasn't a hate-retaliation against Christians and not necessarily "black" Christians..

He should be prosecuted for 2 hate crimes.


----------



## sealybobo

I am also for harvesting violent rapists and murderers organs for people who need them


----------



## sealybobo

Silhouette said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate crime laws are abject evil?
> 
> You are an abject ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why we have to make sure this wasn't a hate-retaliation against Christians and not necessarily "black" Christians..
> 
> He should be prosecuted for 2 hate crimes.
Click to expand...

the guy didn't say anything about them being Christians he only mentioned their color


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
Click to expand...



There will never be enough to change the truth.
2/3 of rapes in America are perpetrated by whites. That means those stories occur twice as much among whites.


----------



## sealybobo

Hutch Starskey said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There will never be enough to change the truth.
> 2/3 of rapes in America are perpetrated by whites. That means those stories occur twice as much among whites.
Click to expand...

that is true and I don't think we have an epidemic of black men raping white women in this country either. but I should point out white people make up 80 percent of the population and black people only 20 percent of the population so if black people are perpetrating one third of the rapes that's a pretty high percentage wise number


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

sealybobo said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape isn't murder try again
Click to expand...


Rape is worse than murder... .  

If you were a sound human being, possessing the spirit of God, you'd know that.

It should be noted that in none of the above cases and no where in the first 35 cases, was there found a single mention of any consideration of 'hate-crime' being considered.

This in contrast to the scam of the falsely alleged Rape of a black stripper, by Duke University frat boys.

From day ONE of that 2006 Al Sharpton scam, the prosecutor was demanding Hate-crime status... . 

But hey... if ya need murder, that's not a problem: 

*Black males murder five year old white girl in Milwaukee. No national outrage
*
Black males murder five year old white girl in Milwaukee. No national outrage

*3 Black Men Murder innocent pregnant white woman in cold blood!*

**


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
Click to expand...

how many of those white women were virgins? How many of those white women put themselves in the situation to be drugged and screwed by black men?


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape isn't murder try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is worse than murder... .
> 
> If you were a sound human being, possessing the spirit of God, you'd know that.
> 
> It should be noted that in none of the above cases and no where in the first 35 cases, was there found a single mention of any consideration of 'hate-crime' being considered.
> 
> This in contrast to the scam of the falsely alleged Rape of a black stripper, by Duke University frat boys.
> 
> From day ONE of that 2006 Al Sharpton scam, the prosecutor was demanding Hate-crime status... .
> 
> But hey... if ya need murder, that's not a problem:
> 
> *Black males murder five year old white girl in Milwaukee. No national outrage
> *
> Black males murder five year old white girl in Milwaukee. No national outrage
> 
> *3 Black Men Murder innocent pregnant white woman in cold blood!*
> 
> **
Click to expand...

how about the black men who walked up to the woman asked her for money and when she said she didn't have any they shot her baby dead? I think we all know we have an epidemic of black crime but for the most part it stains black on black and to be honest I don't think blacks lives matter as much. For example a black person is killed in Detroit every night. where is the manhunt for their killer? but a black man kills a Rich Greek white family and the Manhunters on


----------



## Hutch Starskey

sealybobo said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There will never be enough to change the truth.
> 2/3 of rapes in America are perpetrated by whites. That means those stories occur twice as much among whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is true and I don't think we have an epidemic of black men raping white women in this country either. but I should point out white people make up 80 percent of the population and black people only 20 percent of the population so if black people are perpetrating one third of the rapes that's a pretty high percentage wise number
Click to expand...


I don't and have never denied that there is a crime problem among black folks. It's just not THE problem with crime in America as some make it out to be. It's especially corrupt when used within the context of this event.


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape isn't murder try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is worse than murder... .
> 
> If you were a sound human being, possessing the spirit of God, you'd know that.
> 
> It should be noted that in none of the above cases and no where in the first 35 cases, was there found a single mention of any consideration of 'hate-crime' being considered.
> 
> This in contrast to the scam of the falsely alleged Rape of a black stripper, by Duke University frat boys.
> 
> From day ONE of that 2006 Al Sharpton scam, the prosecutor was demanding Hate-crime status... .
> 
> But hey... if ya need murder, that's not a problem:
> 
> *Black males murder five year old white girl in Milwaukee. No national outrage
> *
> Black males murder five year old white girl in Milwaukee. No national outrage
> 
> *3 Black Men Murder innocent pregnant white woman in cold blood!*
> 
> **
Click to expand...

and I don't believe I God exist. I think that's all made up. But don't worry I would never kill anyone because they believed in God


----------



## sealybobo

Hutch Starskey said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There will never be enough to change the truth.
> 2/3 of rapes in America are perpetrated by whites. That means those stories occur twice as much among whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is true and I don't think we have an epidemic of black men raping white women in this country either. but I should point out white people make up 80 percent of the population and black people only 20 percent of the population so if black people are perpetrating one third of the rapes that's a pretty high percentage wise number
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't and have never denied that there is a crime problem among black folks. It's just not THE problem with crime in America as some make it out to be. It's especially corrupt when used within the context of this event.
Click to expand...

white people have to admit they still have a problem and work towards changing. The best Christians in America got the majority of Christians to change as far as civil rights go. we no longer hang black men for dating white women so some things have changed for black people but they still don't get jobs because they're black they still get profiled because of their color and apparently they get killed sometimes because of their skin color


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There will never be enough to change the truth.
> 2/3 of rapes in America are perpetrated by whites. That means those stories occur twice as much among whites.
Click to expand...


Huh... and this despite whites making up nearly 4/5ths of the population 78%. 

While only representing 14% > 1/7th of the population blacks represent a 1/3 (33.3%) of all rapes...  50% of all murder and so on.

FBI Table 43


----------



## sealybobo

Hutch Starskey said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There will never be enough to change the truth.
> 2/3 of rapes in America are perpetrated by whites. That means those stories occur twice as much among whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is true and I don't think we have an epidemic of black men raping white women in this country either. but I should point out white people make up 80 percent of the population and black people only 20 percent of the population so if black people are perpetrating one third of the rapes that's a pretty high percentage wise number
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't and have never denied that there is a crime problem among black folks. It's just not THE problem with crime in America as some make it out to be. It's especially corrupt when used within the context of this event.
Click to expand...

you are right. the people in that church we're not societies problem. They were potentially the solution and that a whole killed them. Sorry I mean murdered them


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There will never be enough to change the truth.
> 2/3 of rapes in America are perpetrated by whites. That means those stories occur twice as much among whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh... and this despite whites making up nearly 4/5ths of the population 78%.
> 
> While only representing 14% > 1/7th of the population blacks represent a 1/3 (33.3%) of all rapes...  50% of all murder and so on.
> 
> FBI Table 43
Click to expand...

I cannot argue with you on that but what does that have to do with those lovely black people being murdered by that white racist devil? and why do you seem to be defending him in the public court of opinion? Are you his lawyer?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

sealybobo said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not your country it's our country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!
> 
> D E L U S I O N . . . on _PARADE!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean it isn't our country? It's all yours?
Click to expand...



Are you one who recognizes, respects, defends and adheres to the principles that define America?

If so then yes, its our country.  If not; say if you're a person who rejects such, as does the Ideological Left, then you have no kinship with this nation.  

As much as I'd like hope that this will help you understand, I know in my heart that as a person who lacks the spirit of God, thus a person whose means to reason is limited to the subjective reasoning, common to a lowly animal, that it will not.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

sealybobo said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There will never be enough to change the truth.
> 2/3 of rapes in America are perpetrated by whites. That means those stories occur twice as much among whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh... and this despite whites making up nearly 4/5ths of the population 78%.
> 
> While only representing 14% > 1/7th of the population blacks represent a 1/3 (33.3%) of all rapes...  50% of all murder and so on.
> 
> FBI Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot argue with you on that but what does that have to do with those lovely black people being murdered by that white racist devil? and why do you seem to be defending him in the public court of opinion? Are you his lawyer?
Click to expand...


It has nothing to do with it... which follows given that it was not meant to so much as relate to it...

But I understand why you'd want to strip the comment of its context... as the context is where the truth rests.

The individual who murdered those innocent people was not a racist, per se... it was a Relativist.  Which is to say an individual lacking the spirit of the father, the rough equivalent of an animal; _evil personified._


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

sealybobo said:


> ... and I don't believe God exist. ...



Clearly... no animal does.

You see, Animals have no spirit, only a soul.


----------



## Stephanie

why is some murders different than any other? they are all done out of hate

I thought we were all Equal under the Law

this is dangerous to say some people are more special than others.


----------



## guyfawkestruepirate

Dylann Roof is nothing but a CIA MK ultra patsy who was  carrying out his duty by the CIA to start a race war.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

guyfawkestruepirate said:


> Dylann Roof is nothing but a CIA MK ultra patsy who was  carrying out his duty by the CIA to start a race war.


It's possible.


----------



## Statistikhengst

starviego said:


> Confederate flag, handgun, and ..... he's (gasp!) MANSPREADING!
> 
> I have never seen a more chilling image!


Obviously very important to you.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of " they easily get fully automatic rifles, handgrenades, pistols and rocket propelled grenades means they have tough gun control laws....their extreme laws do nothing to keep these weapons out of the hands of criminals...that is the point isn't it...to stop criminals...and they don't.....moron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't easily get them.  that's why these incidents are RARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...the terrorists in the attack on Charlie Hebdo...in a country with extreme gun control, 3 terrorists, 2 on goverment terrorist watch lists and one a convicted felon crossed into belgium and bought fully automatic rifles, 30 round magazines, hand grenades, pistols and a rocket propelled grenade, crossed back from belgium with all those weapons and conducted the attack....
> 
> That same week, in Marseille, gunmen with fully automatic rifles...again.....shot up the Marseille neighbor hood just before the French Prime minsiter went there to give a speech on crime.....
> 
> Gun violence and crime is so bad in Marseille that the French want soldier sent in to restore peace and order....
> 
> and then you had the attack in France at the Jewish school by another guy with a fully automatic rifle...
> 
> and the attacks with fully automatic rifles in Belgium, Sweden and Denmark......
> 
> You really are dumb....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would gladly take France's homicide rate over our own
> 
> Your examples of single cases where criminals get guns pales in comparison to the 300 million guns available to criminals in the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> agreed. france's homicide rate is better than ours.
> 
> why do you think that is?
Click to expand...

So is Germany's and the Benelux countries, Switzerland, Austria, former Czech Republics.... and the nordic Countries...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

Correll said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Atwater Southern Strategy any questions .............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...never happened asshole........search "The Truth about the Southern Strategy." and your lies will be revealed...this is a new age....in the past you could smear republicans, and your democrat minions in the press would repeat the lie over and over and over again....and no one who knew the truth could be heard....now.....we have the internet with access to the truth....so search "The Truth about the Southern Strategy" and you will find the truth...nixon fought for civil rights and won the new south, the new middle class, young, anti racist southerners...while the democrats kept winning the racist south......they actually have the voting records showing which states were won.....nixon won the new south...the old racist south kept going to the democrats......you know....bill clintons good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright...and actual, real segregationist of the old school of racism...who clinton dedicated a statue to.........
> 
> don't forget democrat senator and klan member robert "sheets" byrd...called "sheets" by ted kennedy (remember Mary Jo) because byrd was a klan kleagle...a recruiter for the klan......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are going to be assinine enough to proclaim that there never was a Southern State Strategy, then all I can do is to laugh at you a lot. Really.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is growing increasingly not credible that you are unaware of the research challenging the southern strategy.
> 
> if you are really ignorant, you need to get yourself up to speed, if only to not just clutter up threads with ignorant nonsense.
> 
> oh, wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since it was clearly enumerated in Nixon's 1968 and 1972 campaigns, then the only people who would seek to challenge it would be racist revisionists. And they aren't worth spit. They are cut from the same cloth as Holocaust deniers.
> 
> Enjoy your racism, little man.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you claim it was clearly enumerated in nixon's 68 and 72 campaigns, but you do not give any support for that.
> 
> saying it over and over again. that is a lib's idea of debating.
> 
> oh and the race card, mustn't forget that.
> 
> liar.
Click to expand...

Oh, the evidence is all over the place, including Nixon campaign records, recordings and books. Don't be a total idiot. Google is your friend...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

Hutch Starskey said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of " they easily get fully automatic rifles, handgrenades, pistols and rocket propelled grenades means they have tough gun control laws....their extreme laws do nothing to keep these weapons out of the hands of criminals...that is the point isn't it...to stop criminals...and they don't.....moron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't easily get them.  that's why these incidents are RARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...the terrorists in the attack on Charlie Hebdo...in a country with extreme gun control, 3 terrorists, 2 on goverment terrorist watch lists and one a convicted felon crossed into belgium and bought fully automatic rifles, 30 round magazines, hand grenades, pistols and a rocket propelled grenade, crossed back from belgium with all those weapons and conducted the attack....
> 
> That same week, in Marseille, gunmen with fully automatic rifles...again.....shot up the Marseille neighbor hood just before the French Prime minsiter went there to give a speech on crime.....
> 
> Gun violence and crime is so bad in Marseille that the French want soldier sent in to restore peace and order....
> 
> and then you had the attack in France at the Jewish school by another guy with a fully automatic rifle...
> 
> and the attacks with fully automatic rifles in Belgium, Sweden and Denmark......
> 
> You really are dumb....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would gladly take France's homicide rate over our own
> 
> Your examples of single cases where criminals get guns pales in comparison to the 300 million guns available to criminals in the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> agreed. france's homicide rate is better than ours.
> 
> why do you think that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll bite. BLACKS?
Click to expand...

[emoji38]

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


AMEN TIMES TEN.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

sealybobo said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paddymurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is objective. If there is evidence that objectively proves that the crime was motivated by hatred of a particular race, it is a hate crime. For example, a man goes into a bkack church and announces that he going to shoot all the black folks there cause they be raping the white women and, later, when he us arrested, he says he did it to start a race war, that would be be objective proof of a hate crime. Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked him why some murderers get the death penalty and some get life. Clearly some murders are worse than others. Why? I suspect the motivation.
> 
> If I kill my wife for cheating on me its not the same as Jeffrey Dahmer.
> 
> And Jeff didn't even get the death penalty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This guy deserves the death penalty for multiple homicides. But not a so called "hate crime."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well at least you understand not all crimes are created equal. When it is determined the crime was the result of " hate bigotry or racism" the punishment will be greater, which is the purpose of hate crime laws.
> 
> Maybe hate crime laws will prevent hate crimes.
> 
> Here's a problem with hate crimes though. Let's say a black bites off more than they can chew with me and while giving them the beat down I say the N word. That's not a hate crime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Law is not designed to prevent crime.  Law assigns punishment for those who engage in crime.  Subjectivism rationalizes that the crime was justified  or worse because of whatever the subjective need requires it.
> 
> Hate is irrational... Just as homosexuality is irrational.  There is no means to reason with the irrational... Because they lack the means to reason soundly.  Therefore, one cannot legislate away the need for one to act upon their unsound reasoning.
> 
> That is why it was foolish to lift the sodomy laws and why it is foolish to disarm the innocent in the face of irrational violence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are irrational
Click to expand...

Very. ODS, Stage IV, incurable.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

Matthew said:


> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.


Only , the VAST majority of postings on this thread, which I predicted would easily hit 2,000, is from batshit crazy Righties who either deny his guilt or deflect like crazy.

Glass house, meet many stones.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

Stephanie said:


> why is some murders different than any other? they are all done out of hate
> 
> I thought we were all Equal under the Law
> 
> this is dangerous to say some people are more special than others.


Who ever said that murders are not equally horrible, dipshit?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst

guyfawkestruepirate said:


> Dylann Roof is nothing but a CIA MK ultra patsy who was  carrying out his duty by the CIA to start a race war.


Hello, Alex Jones!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The leader of a white supremacist group that has been linked to Dylann Roof, the suspect in the murder of nine African-Americans in a Charleston, S.C., church last week, has donated tens of thousands of dollars to Republican campaigns, including those of 2016 presidential contenders such as Ted Cruz, Rick Santorum and Rand Paul, records show.

Mr. Cruz, a Texas senator, said Sunday night that he would be returning about $8,500 in donations that he had received from the Texas donor, Earl Holt III, who lists himself as president of the Council of Conservative Citizens.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/22/u...mc=edit_na_20150622&nlid=9219800&ref=cta&_r=1


----------



## JoeB131

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Oh Golly...
> 
> You're prepared to push out Government Sources?



Yes. Do you have any figures to the contrary rather than regurgitating your loony conspiracy theories. 

Where is your source that "generational welfare" is a thing.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. you seem to be conflating the idea of a possibly unfairly spun attack ad with racism. which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not conflating it at all.  THey happen to be connected.  Willie Horton was a big scary black man who as goign to rape your wife if Dukakis got elected. That was the message.
> 
> Lots of dumb people fell or it.
Click to expand...


willie horton did rape a man's wife, for hours. dukakis is the one that vetoed the bill that would have kept him in prison.

the issue of early prison release is a valid one. 

it was an attack ad.

was it harsh but fair, or unfairly critical?

irrelevant to whether it was racist.

but you assume any perceived harshness is a result of racism instead of a desire to attack dukakis.


what do you base that assumption on?

was there a better example to bash dukakis with that was a white prisoner left out that the campaign was aware of and they choose the lesser black violence to use in the ad?

the message was that libs are soft on crime.

a lot of people believed it, because it was, and is true.

the defense was the Race Card.

and a lot of dumb people fell for that.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's not a hate crime... But all you need to be so charged is a Relativist prosecutor and all you need to do at that point is to get a jury of Relativist to   Reason Objectively.
> 
> At the end of which you're in for the long stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> same objective subjective b******* that went on in the Trayvon Martin case Zimmerman is lucky I wasn't on that jury because I don't think see should have been able to use the Stand Your Ground law which by the way he didn't but he did. long story but he actually didn't use the Stand Your Ground law yet his attorney argued the jury all of the same arguments you would use in stand your ground so you can say subjective objective whatever you want you're an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dah...
> 
> If you can have been on that jury, then so could I have been and as the record reflects time and again... You'd have been buried under the weight of your own subjective drivel.
> 
> Martin was a punk who got what he richly deserved...  the evidence proved that entirely, thoroughly and finally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must have a lot of hate in your heart to hate hate crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as a 'hate-crime'.  The premise is a farce, built upon a lie, instituted by spiritless beings animated by nothing short of abject evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell it to the police who arrest you when you go peacefully like we know you will little biatch and tell it to the judge when he throws your ass in jail for an extra 10 years because you are a hater. then tell it to your cellmate who's hurting you anally. tell him he's infringing  finishing on your constitutional rights. and I hope he's black. instead of raping your women it'll be you he's raping lol
Click to expand...



mmm, who's the hater now?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how many of those white women were virgins? How many of those white women put themselves in the situation to be drugged and screwed by black men?
Click to expand...



ooh, that was weak...


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. you seem to be conflating the idea of a possibly unfairly spun attack ad with racism. which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not conflating it at all.  THey happen to be connected.  Willie Horton was a big scary black man who as goign to rape your wife if Dukakis got elected. That was the message.
> 
> Lots of dumb people fell or it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> willie horton did rape a man's wife, for hours. dukakis is the one that vetoed the bill that would have kept him in prison.
> 
> the issue of early prison release is a valid one.
> 
> it was an attack ad.
> 
> was it harsh but fair, or unfairly critical?
> 
> irrelevant to whether it was racist.
> 
> but you assume any perceived harshness is a result of racism instead of a desire to attack dukakis.
> 
> 
> what do you base that assumption on?
> 
> was there a better example to bash dukakis with that was a white prisoner left out that the campaign was aware of and they choose the lesser black violence to use in the ad?
> 
> the message was that libs are soft on crime.
> 
> a lot of people believed it, because it was, and is true.
> 
> the defense was the Race Card.
> 
> and a lot of dumb people fell for that.
Click to expand...


well, that would be a valid argument IF Dukakis was responsible for the policy that Horton was released under.  

He wasn't.  

It was put in place by Gov. Sergeant, a republican, and widened by the State Supreme Court. 

But Bush put out the racist picture of the scary black man.  

He appealed to Racism.  Just like the GOP has been doing since 1964. 

Except now it's biting you in the ass, as a combination of minorities and fair minded white folks are offended by it.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape isn't murder try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is worse than murder... .
> 
> If you were a sound human being, possessing the spirit of God, you'd know that.
> 
> It should be noted that in none of the above cases and no where in the first 35 cases, was there found a single mention of any consideration of 'hate-crime' being considered.
> 
> This in contrast to the scam of the falsely alleged Rape of a black stripper, by Duke University frat boys.
> 
> From day ONE of that 2006 Al Sharpton scam, the prosecutor was demanding Hate-crime status... .
> 
> But hey... if ya need murder, that's not a problem:
> 
> *Black males murder five year old white girl in Milwaukee. No national outrage
> *
> Black males murder five year old white girl in Milwaukee. No national outrage
> 
> *3 Black Men Murder innocent pregnant white woman in cold blood!*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how about the black men who walked up to the woman asked her for money and when she said she didn't have any they shot her baby dead? I think we all know we have an epidemic of black crime but for the most part it stains black on black and to be honest I don't think blacks lives matter as much. For example a black person is killed in Detroit every night. where is the manhunt for their killer? but a black man kills a Rich Greek white family and the Manhunters on
Click to expand...



sorry, dude, you made a demand and it was met.

his point about these horrible murders not being considered for hate crime prosecutions is valid.

(btw, i agree that murder is worse than rape)

i'm on the fence about hate crimes being a valid concept, but there is no doubt that, as it is being applied now, it is being applied unfairly, and to pander to blacks and liberals.


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not your country it's our country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!
> 
> D E L U S I O N . . . on _PARADE!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean it isn't our country? It's all yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you one who recognizes, respects, defends and adheres to the principles that define America?
> 
> If so then yes, its our country.  If not; say if you're a person who rejects such, as does the Ideological Left, then you have no kinship with this nation.
> 
> As much as I'd like hope that this will help you understand, I know in my heart that as a person who lacks the spirit of God, thus a person whose means to reason is limited to the subjective reasoning, common to a lowly animal, that it will not.
Click to expand...

actually stupid it is you and your side that is not open minded at all and never gets the point of the left even though our points are valid. just consider that when arguing. you are not open minded.

now after seeing that


Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not your country it's our country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!
> 
> D E L U S I O N . . . on _PARADE!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean it isn't our country? It's all yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you one who recognizes, respects, defends and adheres to the principles that define America?
> 
> If so then yes, its our country.  If not; say if you're a person who rejects such, as does the Ideological Left, then you have no kinship with this nation.
> 
> As much as I'd like hope that this will help you understand, I know in my heart that as a person who lacks the spirit of God, thus a person whose means to reason is limited to the subjective reasoning, common to a lowly animal, that it will not.
Click to expand...

unfortunately this is your country too not just mine and not just yours. and by the way your site is never open minded. your size is as close minded as they come. for example you can even see that there is absolutely no evidence for your God get you speak of it as a fact. Anyways I wanted to say I woke up this morning to a story of a black block party where one gunman shot into the crowd and killed a few people and none of the witnesses are speaking up. This is pathetic of the black community and why isn't that shooter going to be charged with a hate crime? So I'll give you this one. what I did was I took some time thought and empathize with your side of things and see your point. something you are probably incapable of doing


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. you seem to be conflating the idea of a possibly unfairly spun attack ad with racism. which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not conflating it at all.  THey happen to be connected.  Willie Horton was a big scary black man who as goign to rape your wife if Dukakis got elected. That was the message.
> 
> Lots of dumb people fell or it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> willie horton did rape a man's wife, for hours. dukakis is the one that vetoed the bill that would have kept him in prison.
> 
> the issue of early prison release is a valid one.
> 
> it was an attack ad.
> 
> was it harsh but fair, or unfairly critical?
> 
> irrelevant to whether it was racist.
> 
> but you assume any perceived harshness is a result of racism instead of a desire to attack dukakis.
> 
> 
> what do you base that assumption on?
> 
> was there a better example to bash dukakis with that was a white prisoner left out that the campaign was aware of and they choose the lesser black violence to use in the ad?
> 
> the message was that libs are soft on crime.
> 
> a lot of people believed it, because it was, and is true.
> 
> the defense was the Race Card.
> 
> and a lot of dumb people fell for that.
Click to expand...

lol you dumb s*** that Willie Horton story? Do you know that Berlo program was started by Ronald Reagan? And yet Ronald Reagan's handlers were able to put that s*** on Dukakis and you fell for it


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. you seem to be conflating the idea of a possibly unfairly spun attack ad with racism. which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not conflating it at all.  THey happen to be connected.  Willie Horton was a big scary black man who as goign to rape your wife if Dukakis got elected. That was the message.
> 
> Lots of dumb people fell or it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> willie horton did rape a man's wife, for hours. dukakis is the one that vetoed the bill that would have kept him in prison.
> 
> the issue of early prison release is a valid one.
> 
> it was an attack ad.
> 
> was it harsh but fair, or unfairly critical?
> 
> irrelevant to whether it was racist.
> 
> but you assume any perceived harshness is a result of racism instead of a desire to attack dukakis.
> 
> 
> what do you base that assumption on?
> 
> was there a better example to bash dukakis with that was a white prisoner left out that the campaign was aware of and they choose the lesser black violence to use in the ad?
> 
> the message was that libs are soft on crime.
> 
> a lot of people believed it, because it was, and is true.
> 
> the defense was the Race Card.
> 
> and a lot of dumb people fell for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, that would be a valid argument IF Dukakis was responsible for the policy that Horton was released under.
> 
> He wasn't.
> 
> It was put in place by Gov. Sergeant, a republican, and widened by the State Supreme Court.
> 
> But Bush put out the racist picture of the scary black man.
> 
> He appealed to Racism.  Just like the GOP has been doing since 1964.
> 
> Except now it's biting you in the ass, as a combination of minorities and fair minded white folks are offended by it.
Click to expand...



he vetoed the bill that would have kept willie horton in prison.

holding him responsible for that veto is valid.

you see black criminal, and assume racism.

was there a better example with a white criminal?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. you seem to be conflating the idea of a possibly unfairly spun attack ad with racism. which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not conflating it at all.  THey happen to be connected.  Willie Horton was a big scary black man who as goign to rape your wife if Dukakis got elected. That was the message.
> 
> Lots of dumb people fell or it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> willie horton did rape a man's wife, for hours. dukakis is the one that vetoed the bill that would have kept him in prison.
> 
> the issue of early prison release is a valid one.
> 
> it was an attack ad.
> 
> was it harsh but fair, or unfairly critical?
> 
> irrelevant to whether it was racist.
> 
> but you assume any perceived harshness is a result of racism instead of a desire to attack dukakis.
> 
> 
> what do you base that assumption on?
> 
> was there a better example to bash dukakis with that was a white prisoner left out that the campaign was aware of and they choose the lesser black violence to use in the ad?
> 
> the message was that libs are soft on crime.
> 
> a lot of people believed it, because it was, and is true.
> 
> the defense was the Race Card.
> 
> and a lot of dumb people fell for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol you dumb s*** that Willie Horton story? Do you know that Berlo program was started by Ronald Reagan? And yet Ronald Reagan's handlers were able to put that s*** on Dukakis and you fell for it
Click to expand...



you fell for the race card defense.

you let out a murderer on a little vacation from prison and he goes on a rampage, and it will be held against you.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rape isn't murder try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is worse than murder... .
> 
> If you were a sound human being, possessing the spirit of God, you'd know that.
> 
> It should be noted that in none of the above cases and no where in the first 35 cases, was there found a single mention of any consideration of 'hate-crime' being considered.
> 
> This in contrast to the scam of the falsely alleged Rape of a black stripper, by Duke University frat boys.
> 
> From day ONE of that 2006 Al Sharpton scam, the prosecutor was demanding Hate-crime status... .
> 
> But hey... if ya need murder, that's not a problem:
> 
> *Black males murder five year old white girl in Milwaukee. No national outrage
> *
> Black males murder five year old white girl in Milwaukee. No national outrage
> 
> *3 Black Men Murder innocent pregnant white woman in cold blood!*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how about the black men who walked up to the woman asked her for money and when she said she didn't have any they shot her baby dead? I think we all know we have an epidemic of black crime but for the most part it stains black on black and to be honest I don't think blacks lives matter as much. For example a black person is killed in Detroit every night. where is the manhunt for their killer? but a black man kills a Rich Greek white family and the Manhunters on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, dude, you made a demand and it was met.
> 
> his point about these horrible murders not being considered for hate crime prosecutions is valid.
> 
> (btw, i agree that murder is worse than rape)
> 
> i'm on the fence about hate crimes being a valid concept, but there is no doubt that, as it is being applied now, it is being applied unfairly, and to pander to blacks and liberals.
Click to expand...

you don't think that South Carolina guys should be charged with a hate crime? Regardless of what kind of crime he's charged with that dude needs to be put to death. But I have backed down a little on my position because this morning I hear a story about a black block party where most likely a black man shot into a crowd of people killing a few and I don't know why he should be punished any less than this guy in South Carolina. I don't care what his motivations were she needs to be locked away for life or put to death.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. you seem to be conflating the idea of a possibly unfairly spun attack ad with racism. which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not conflating it at all.  THey happen to be connected.  Willie Horton was a big scary black man who as goign to rape your wife if Dukakis got elected. That was the message.
> 
> Lots of dumb people fell or it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> willie horton did rape a man's wife, for hours. dukakis is the one that vetoed the bill that would have kept him in prison.
> 
> the issue of early prison release is a valid one.
> 
> it was an attack ad.
> 
> was it harsh but fair, or unfairly critical?
> 
> irrelevant to whether it was racist.
> 
> but you assume any perceived harshness is a result of racism instead of a desire to attack dukakis.
> 
> 
> what do you base that assumption on?
> 
> was there a better example to bash dukakis with that was a white prisoner left out that the campaign was aware of and they choose the lesser black violence to use in the ad?
> 
> the message was that libs are soft on crime.
> 
> a lot of people believed it, because it was, and is true.
> 
> the defense was the Race Card.
> 
> and a lot of dumb people fell for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol you dumb s*** that Willie Horton story? Do you know that Berlo program was started by Ronald Reagan? And yet Ronald Reagan's handlers were able to put that s*** on Dukakis and you fell for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you fell for the race card defense.
> 
> you let out a murderer on a little vacation from prison and he goes on a rampage, and it will be held against you.
Click to expand...

like I said take Ronald Reagan for that program. this is like you guys blaming Hillary Clinton for voting for Iraq you're not blaming your boy George W Bush


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There will never be enough to change the truth.
> 2/3 of rapes in America are perpetrated by whites. That means those stories occur twice as much among whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is true and I don't think we have an epidemic of black men raping white women in this country either. but I should point out white people make up 80 percent of the population and black people only 20 percent of the population so if black people are perpetrating one third of the rapes that's a pretty high percentage wise number
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't and have never denied that there is a crime problem among black folks. It's just not THE problem with crime in America as some make it out to be. It's especially corrupt when used within the context of this event.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> white people have to admit they still have a problem and work towards changing. The best Christians in America got the majority of Christians to change as far as civil rights go. we no longer hang black men for dating white women so some things have changed for black people but they still don't get jobs because they're black they still get profiled because of their color and apparently they get killed sometimes because of their skin color
Click to expand...


fuck that shit.

i have been a manager is a big department. i have hired black people. any hint of racism, no, let me rephrase that, 

any accusation of racism was meant from above with the message that you would be thrown to the wolves at the slightest excuse.

indeed, i saw more qualified white people be passed over for promotion because of a desire to promote blacks into management.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There will never be enough to change the truth.
> 2/3 of rapes in America are perpetrated by whites. That means those stories occur twice as much among whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh... and this despite whites making up nearly 4/5ths of the population 78%.
> 
> While only representing 14% > 1/7th of the population blacks represent a 1/3 (33.3%) of all rapes...  50% of all murder and so on.
> 
> FBI Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot argue with you on that but what does that have to do with those lovely black people being murdered by that white racist devil? and why do you seem to be defending him in the public court of opinion? Are you his lawyer?
Click to expand...


no one is defending the shooter.

but the libs in this thread are using this crime to smear conservatives, republicans, fox news, the south, and america.

we are defending everyone who is NOT the shooter.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> 
> 
> Rape isn't murder try again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape is worse than murder... .
> 
> If you were a sound human being, possessing the spirit of God, you'd know that.
> 
> It should be noted that in none of the above cases and no where in the first 35 cases, was there found a single mention of any consideration of 'hate-crime' being considered.
> 
> This in contrast to the scam of the falsely alleged Rape of a black stripper, by Duke University frat boys.
> 
> From day ONE of that 2006 Al Sharpton scam, the prosecutor was demanding Hate-crime status... .
> 
> But hey... if ya need murder, that's not a problem:
> 
> *Black males murder five year old white girl in Milwaukee. No national outrage
> *
> Black males murder five year old white girl in Milwaukee. No national outrage
> 
> *3 Black Men Murder innocent pregnant white woman in cold blood!*
> 
> **
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how about the black men who walked up to the woman asked her for money and when she said she didn't have any they shot her baby dead? I think we all know we have an epidemic of black crime but for the most part it stains black on black and to be honest I don't think blacks lives matter as much. For example a black person is killed in Detroit every night. where is the manhunt for their killer? but a black man kills a Rich Greek white family and the Manhunters on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, dude, you made a demand and it was met.
> 
> his point about these horrible murders not being considered for hate crime prosecutions is valid.
> 
> (btw, i agree that murder is worse than rape)
> 
> i'm on the fence about hate crimes being a valid concept, but there is no doubt that, as it is being applied now, it is being applied unfairly, and to pander to blacks and liberals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you don't think that South Carolina guys should be charged with a hate crime? Regardless of what kind of crime he's charged with that dude needs to be put to death. But I have backed down a little on my position because this morning I hear a story about a black block party where most likely a black man shot into a crowd of people killing a few and I don't know why he should be punished any less than this guy in South Carolina. I don't care what his motivations were she needs to be locked away for life or put to death.
Click to expand...


with multiple murder it is a fairly academic argument.

it becomes more important if the crime in question is, say a simple beating.

then tacking on hate crime laws can greatly add to the punishment, so that some people get far more punishment than someone else who did the exact same thing.

like i said, i'm on the fence about the concept of hate crime, but i certainly do not like the way it is being applied now.

there is too much subjective judgement in who gets charged, by people i don't trust to be subjective.


----------



## gipper

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There will never be enough to change the truth.
> 2/3 of rapes in America are perpetrated by whites. That means those stories occur twice as much among whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh... and this despite whites making up nearly 4/5ths of the population 78%.
> 
> While only representing 14% > 1/7th of the population blacks represent a 1/3 (33.3%) of all rapes...  50% of all murder and so on.
> 
> FBI Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot argue with you on that but what does that have to do with those lovely black people being murdered by that white racist devil? and why do you seem to be defending him in the public court of opinion? Are you his lawyer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is
> 
> no one is defending the shooter.
> 
> but the libs in this thread are using this crime to smear conservatives, republicans, fox news, the south, and america.
> 
> we are defending everyone who is NOT the shooter.
Click to expand...

The left is very good at blaming the wrong culprits....notice how they once again attack gun rights whenever some nut job uses a gun.  Their desire is to eliminate the second amendment so that only the elites and criminals are armed....then the rest of us are at the mercy of big unlimited government.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There will never be enough to change the truth.
> 2/3 of rapes in America are perpetrated by whites. That means those stories occur twice as much among whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh... and this despite whites making up nearly 4/5ths of the population 78%.
> 
> While only representing 14% > 1/7th of the population blacks represent a 1/3 (33.3%) of all rapes...  50% of all murder and so on.
> 
> FBI Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot argue with you on that but what does that have to do with those lovely black people being murdered by that white racist devil? and why do you seem to be defending him in the public court of opinion? Are you his lawyer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no one is defending the shooter.
> 
> but the libs in this thread are using this crime to smear conservatives, republicans, fox news, the south, and america.
> 
> we are defending everyone who is NOT the shooter.
Click to expand...

sorry but your children hear your words and that boy was taught racism. By who? Fox wife white friend America. You're all guilty


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There will never be enough to change the truth.
> 2/3 of rapes in America are perpetrated by whites. That means those stories occur twice as much among whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh... and this despite whites making up nearly 4/5ths of the population 78%.
> 
> While only representing 14% > 1/7th of the population blacks represent a 1/3 (33.3%) of all rapes...  50% of all murder and so on.
> 
> FBI Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot argue with you on that but what does that have to do with those lovely black people being murdered by that white racist devil? and why do you seem to be defending him in the public court of opinion? Are you his lawyer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no one is defending the shooter.
> 
> but the libs in this thread are using this crime to smear conservatives, republicans, fox news, the south, and america.
> 
> we are defending everyone who is NOT the shooter.
Click to expand...

in fact you said something almost as racist as the shooter. Are you angry with blacks because they take jobs more qualified white she should have got? Are you saying they're taking over your jobs?


----------



## sealybobo

gipper said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will never be enough to change the truth.
> 2/3 of rapes in America are perpetrated by whites. That means those stories occur twice as much among whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh... and this despite whites making up nearly 4/5ths of the population 78%.
> 
> While only representing 14% > 1/7th of the population blacks represent a 1/3 (33.3%) of all rapes...  50% of all murder and so on.
> 
> FBI Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot argue with you on that but what does that have to do with those lovely black people being murdered by that white racist devil? and why do you seem to be defending him in the public court of opinion? Are you his lawyer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he is
> 
> no one is defending the shooter.
> 
> but the libs in this thread are using this crime to smear conservatives, republicans, fox news, the south, and america.
> 
> we are defending everyone who is NOT the shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The left is very good at blaming the wrong culprits....notice how they once again attack gun rights whenever some nut job uses a gun.  Their desire is to eliminate the second amendment so that only the elites and criminals are armed....then the rest of us are at the mercy of big unlimited government.
Click to expand...

you are wrong. no one wants to get rid of the Second Amendment. But as a stupid brainwashed ignorant American you don't know that. you also don't know how the rest of the world looks at us and shake their heads at our gun culture


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. you seem to be conflating the idea of a possibly unfairly spun attack ad with racism. which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not conflating it at all.  THey happen to be connected.  Willie Horton was a big scary black man who as goign to rape your wife if Dukakis got elected. That was the message.
> 
> Lots of dumb people fell or it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> willie horton did rape a man's wife, for hours. dukakis is the one that vetoed the bill that would have kept him in prison.
> 
> the issue of early prison release is a valid one.
> 
> it was an attack ad.
> 
> was it harsh but fair, or unfairly critical?
> 
> irrelevant to whether it was racist.
> 
> but you assume any perceived harshness is a result of racism instead of a desire to attack dukakis.
> 
> 
> what do you base that assumption on?
> 
> was there a better example to bash dukakis with that was a white prisoner left out that the campaign was aware of and they choose the lesser black violence to use in the ad?
> 
> the message was that libs are soft on crime.
> 
> a lot of people believed it, because it was, and is true.
> 
> the defense was the Race Card.
> 
> and a lot of dumb people fell for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol you dumb s*** that Willie Horton story? Do you know that Berlo program was started by Ronald Reagan? And yet Ronald Reagan's handlers were able to put that s*** on Dukakis and you fell for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you fell for the race card defense.
> 
> you let out a murderer on a little vacation from prison and he goes on a rampage, and it will be held against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like I said take Ronald Reagan for that program. this is like you guys blaming Hillary Clinton for voting for Iraq you're not blaming your boy George W Bush
Click to expand...



the point in raising this ad now was to slam the gop for supposedly being racist.

joe sees the harshness of the attack as evidence of racism, not a desire to slam dukakis and win the election.

gore first brought up the prisoner furlough program to slam dukakis for. but being soft on crime is not a strong attack in a democratic primary. 

focusing on one horrible example was a fine idea. 

that is not racist. the fact the murderer in question was black is not proof of racism.

slamming hillary instead of bush has many reasons, not the least of which is that hillary is actually running for something.

it is certainly not racist. 

it is primarily partisan.

as was the attack ad.

the defense was the Race Card.

and you fell for it.


----------



## sealybobo

of course the rest of the world lives in the security and safety that we provide for them


----------



## sealybobo

O


Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not conflating it at all.  THey happen to be connected.  Willie Horton was a big scary black man who as goign to rape your wife if Dukakis got elected. That was the message.
> 
> Lots of dumb people fell or it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> willie horton did rape a man's wife, for hours. dukakis is the one that vetoed the bill that would have kept him in prison.
> 
> the issue of early prison release is a valid one.
> 
> it was an attack ad.
> 
> was it harsh but fair, or unfairly critical?
> 
> irrelevant to whether it was racist.
> 
> but you assume any perceived harshness is a result of racism instead of a desire to attack dukakis.
> 
> 
> what do you base that assumption on?
> 
> was there a better example to bash dukakis with that was a white prisoner left out that the campaign was aware of and they choose the lesser black violence to use in the ad?
> 
> the message was that libs are soft on crime.
> 
> a lot of people believed it, because it was, and is true.
> 
> the defense was the Race Card.
> 
> and a lot of dumb people fell for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol you dumb s*** that Willie Horton story? Do you know that Berlo program was started by Ronald Reagan? And yet Ronald Reagan's handlers were able to put that s*** on Dukakis and you fell for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you fell for the race card defense.
> 
> you let out a murderer on a little vacation from prison and he goes on a rampage, and it will be held against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like I said take Ronald Reagan for that program. this is like you guys blaming Hillary Clinton for voting for Iraq you're not blaming your boy George W Bush
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the point in raising this ad now was to slam the gop for supposedly being racist.
> 
> joe sees the harshness of the attack as evidence of racism, not a desire to slam dukakis and win the election.
> 
> gore first brought up the prisoner furlough program to slam dukakis for. but being soft on crime is not a strong attack in a democratic primary.
> 
> focusing on one horrible example was a fine idea.
> 
> that is not racist. the fact the murderer in question was black is not proof of racism.
> 
> slamming hillary instead of bush has many reasons, not the least of which is that hillary is actually running for something.
> 
> it is certainly not racist.
> 
> it is primarily partisan.
> 
> as was the attack ad.
> 
> the defense was the Race Card.
> 
> and you fell for it.
Click to expand...

if you throw out all the labels and just think about it you will see that it is the Republicans were stirring up the races. for example I have no doubt in my mind that Fox News had something to do with Gabby Gifford getting shot and the doctor tell her the abortion doctor killed two with all their rhetoric about and


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will never be enough to change the truth.
> 2/3 of rapes in America are perpetrated by whites. That means those stories occur twice as much among whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh... and this despite whites making up nearly 4/5ths of the population 78%.
> 
> While only representing 14% > 1/7th of the population blacks represent a 1/3 (33.3%) of all rapes...  50% of all murder and so on.
> 
> FBI Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot argue with you on that but what does that have to do with those lovely black people being murdered by that white racist devil? and why do you seem to be defending him in the public court of opinion? Are you his lawyer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no one is defending the shooter.
> 
> but the libs in this thread are using this crime to smear conservatives, republicans, fox news, the south, and america.
> 
> we are defending everyone who is NOT the shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in fact you said something almost as racist as the shooter. Are you angry with blacks because they take jobs more qualified white she should have got? Are you saying they're taking over your jobs?
Click to expand...


no, i am angry over management discriminating against the most qualified people if they are white and management feels they need more blacks in management.

i am angry over libs crafting such bad law, that management thinks it has to do that or risk getting sued.

the blacks in question?

the first one got fired in a couple of months because she was not suited, as i told them

the one the finally lasted was someone who i personally trained, and was, the last time i saw here, very happy to see me and show me how her area was working. hell, i was almost her mentor. they gave her to me because other managers had problems working with her.

that you consider the fact that i had a problem with blatant anti-white discrimination to be racism on MY PART is evidence of how much you have been conditioned by a lifetime of lib Race Card propaganda.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> O
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> willie horton did rape a man's wife, for hours. dukakis is the one that vetoed the bill that would have kept him in prison.
> 
> the issue of early prison release is a valid one.
> 
> it was an attack ad.
> 
> was it harsh but fair, or unfairly critical?
> 
> irrelevant to whether it was racist.
> 
> but you assume any perceived harshness is a result of racism instead of a desire to attack dukakis.
> 
> 
> what do you base that assumption on?
> 
> was there a better example to bash dukakis with that was a white prisoner left out that the campaign was aware of and they choose the lesser black violence to use in the ad?
> 
> the message was that libs are soft on crime.
> 
> a lot of people believed it, because it was, and is true.
> 
> the defense was the Race Card.
> 
> and a lot of dumb people fell for that.
> 
> 
> 
> lol you dumb s*** that Willie Horton story? Do you know that Berlo program was started by Ronald Reagan? And yet Ronald Reagan's handlers were able to put that s*** on Dukakis and you fell for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you fell for the race card defense.
> 
> you let out a murderer on a little vacation from prison and he goes on a rampage, and it will be held against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like I said take Ronald Reagan for that program. this is like you guys blaming Hillary Clinton for voting for Iraq you're not blaming your boy George W Bush
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the point in raising this ad now was to slam the gop for supposedly being racist.
> 
> joe sees the harshness of the attack as evidence of racism, not a desire to slam dukakis and win the election.
> 
> gore first brought up the prisoner furlough program to slam dukakis for. but being soft on crime is not a strong attack in a democratic primary.
> 
> focusing on one horrible example was a fine idea.
> 
> that is not racist. the fact the murderer in question was black is not proof of racism.
> 
> slamming hillary instead of bush has many reasons, not the least of which is that hillary is actually running for something.
> 
> it is certainly not racist.
> 
> it is primarily partisan.
> 
> as was the attack ad.
> 
> the defense was the Race Card.
> 
> and you fell for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you throw out all the labels and just think about it you will see that it is the Republicans were stirring up the races. for example I have no doubt in my mind that Fox News had something to do with Gabby Gifford getting shot and the doctor tell her the abortion doctor killed two with all their rhetoric about and
Click to expand...


ddi john mccain run a racist campaign against obama, and if so how?


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> starviego said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Confederate flag, handgun, and ..... he's (gasp!) MANSPREADING!
> 
> I have never seen a more chilling image!
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously very important to you.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


staat, as always a fount of insight and wisdom.

thanks for visiting this thread staat, without you it lacks sooooooooooo much.


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of " they easily get fully automatic rifles, handgrenades, pistols and rocket propelled grenades means they have tough gun control laws....their extreme laws do nothing to keep these weapons out of the hands of criminals...that is the point isn't it...to stop criminals...and they don't.....moron...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't easily get them.  that's why these incidents are RARE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moron...the terrorists in the attack on Charlie Hebdo...in a country with extreme gun control, 3 terrorists, 2 on goverment terrorist watch lists and one a convicted felon crossed into belgium and bought fully automatic rifles, 30 round magazines, hand grenades, pistols and a rocket propelled grenade, crossed back from belgium with all those weapons and conducted the attack....
> 
> That same week, in Marseille, gunmen with fully automatic rifles...again.....shot up the Marseille neighbor hood just before the French Prime minsiter went there to give a speech on crime.....
> 
> Gun violence and crime is so bad in Marseille that the French want soldier sent in to restore peace and order....
> 
> and then you had the attack in France at the Jewish school by another guy with a fully automatic rifle...
> 
> and the attacks with fully automatic rifles in Belgium, Sweden and Denmark......
> 
> You really are dumb....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would gladly take France's homicide rate over our own
> 
> Your examples of single cases where criminals get guns pales in comparison to the 300 million guns available to criminals in the US
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> agreed. france's homicide rate is better than ours.
> 
> why do you think that is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is Germany's and the Benelux countries, Switzerland, Austria, former Czech Republics.... and the nordic Countries...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...



wow. thanks for sharing that shocking news.

funny how you didn't respond to my question.


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...never happened asshole........search "The Truth about the Southern Strategy." and your lies will be revealed...this is a new age....in the past you could smear republicans, and your democrat minions in the press would repeat the lie over and over and over again....and no one who knew the truth could be heard....now.....we have the internet with access to the truth....so search "The Truth about the Southern Strategy" and you will find the truth...nixon fought for civil rights and won the new south, the new middle class, young, anti racist southerners...while the democrats kept winning the racist south......they actually have the voting records showing which states were won.....nixon won the new south...the old racist south kept going to the democrats......you know....bill clintons good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright...and actual, real segregationist of the old school of racism...who clinton dedicated a statue to.........
> 
> don't forget democrat senator and klan member robert "sheets" byrd...called "sheets" by ted kennedy (remember Mary Jo) because byrd was a klan kleagle...a recruiter for the klan......
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going to be assinine enough to proclaim that there never was a Southern State Strategy, then all I can do is to laugh at you a lot. Really.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is growing increasingly not credible that you are unaware of the research challenging the southern strategy.
> 
> if you are really ignorant, you need to get yourself up to speed, if only to not just clutter up threads with ignorant nonsense.
> 
> oh, wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since it was clearly enumerated in Nixon's 1968 and 1972 campaigns, then the only people who would seek to challenge it would be racist revisionists. And they aren't worth spit. They are cut from the same cloth as Holocaust deniers.
> 
> Enjoy your racism, little man.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you claim it was clearly enumerated in nixon's 68 and 72 campaigns, but you do not give any support for that.
> 
> saying it over and over again. that is a lib's idea of debating.
> 
> oh and the race card, mustn't forget that.
> 
> liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, the evidence is all over the place, including Nixon campaign records, recordings and books. Don't be a total idiot. Google is your friend...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


i've researched it.

all if find is claims of code words.

it is  a myth.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> he vetoed the bill that would have kept willie horton in prison.
> 
> holding him responsible for that veto is valid.
> 
> you see black criminal, and assume racism.
> 
> was there a better example with a white criminal?



No, he vetoed a bill that would have gutted the worthwhile furlough program AFTER Horton did his thing.  He did sign good reforms of the program.


----------



## Correll

Statistikhengst said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Only , the VAST majority of postings on this thread, which I predicted would easily hit 2,000, is from batshit crazy Righties who either deny his guilt or deflect like crazy.
> 
> Glass house, meet many stones.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...


the vast majority of posts in this thread is from libs who are trying to use this crime to smear their ideological enemies and cons who are defending those people from that lie.

no one is defending or deflecting for the shooter.

that is a lie.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> he vetoed the bill that would have kept willie horton in prison.
> 
> holding him responsible for that veto is valid.
> 
> you see black criminal, and assume racism.
> 
> was there a better example with a white criminal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he vetoed a bill that would have gutted the worthwhile furlough program AFTER Horton did his thing.  He did sign good reforms of the program.
Click to expand...




sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will never be enough to change the truth.
> 2/3 of rapes in America are perpetrated by whites. That means those stories occur twice as much among whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh... and this despite whites making up nearly 4/5ths of the population 78%.
> 
> While only representing 14% > 1/7th of the population blacks represent a 1/3 (33.3%) of all rapes...  50% of all murder and so on.
> 
> FBI Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot argue with you on that but what does that have to do with those lovely black people being murdered by that white racist devil? and why do you seem to be defending him in the public court of opinion? Are you his lawyer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no one is defending the shooter.
> 
> but the libs in this thread are using this crime to smear conservatives, republicans, fox news, the south, and america.
> 
> we are defending everyone who is NOT the shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry but your children hear your words and that boy was taught racism. By who? Fox wife white friend America. You're all guilty
Click to expand...


bullshit.

you ever watch fox? or you just listen to what you lib friends tell you?


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> he vetoed the bill that would have kept willie horton in prison.
> 
> holding him responsible for that veto is valid.
> 
> you see black criminal, and assume racism.
> 
> was there a better example with a white criminal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he vetoed a bill that would have gutted the worthwhile furlough program AFTER Horton did his thing.  He did sign good reforms of the program.
Click to expand...



he vetoed the bill in 76, willie's furlough and the rape/assault was in 86. 


you have been lied to.and you fell for it, because it was what you wanted to hear.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> no, i am angry over management discriminating against the most qualified people if they are white and management feels they need more blacks in management.
> 
> i am angry over libs crafting such bad law, that management thinks it has to do that or risk getting sued.
> 
> the blacks in question?
> 
> the first one got fired in a couple of months because she was not suited, as i told them



Your argument would have validity if management made decisions based on "qualification".  Frankly, that hasn't been my experience in 23 years or working in the private sector. People get promoted based on things that have nothing to do with "qualification".  





Correll said:


> the one the finally lasted was someone who i personally trained, and was, the last time i saw here, very happy to see me and show me how her area was working. hell, i was almost her mentor. they gave her to me because other managers had problems working with her.
> 
> that you consider the fact that i had a problem with blatant anti-white discrimination to be racism on MY PART is evidence of how much you have been conditioned by a lifetime of lib Race Card propaganda.



Yes, poor white people, always being put upon.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> he vetoed the bill in 76, willie's furlough and the rape/assault was in 86.
> 
> 
> you have been lied to.and you fell for it, because it was what you wanted to hear.



I think you are a little confused.   The bill he vetoed would have revoked ALL furloughs, which was a terrible idea.  

there was also an intervening Republican governor in there who didn't change things, either.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, i am angry over management discriminating against the most qualified people if they are white and management feels they need more blacks in management.
> 
> i am angry over libs crafting such bad law, that management thinks it has to do that or risk getting sued.
> 
> the blacks in question?
> 
> the first one got fired in a couple of months because she was not suited, as i told them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument would have validity if management made decisions based on "qualification".  Frankly, that hasn't been my experience in 23 years or working in the private sector. People get promoted based on things that have nothing to do with "qualification".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the one the finally lasted was someone who i personally trained, and was, the last time i saw here, very happy to see me and show me how her area was working. hell, i was almost her mentor. they gave her to me because other managers had problems working with her.
> 
> that you consider the fact that i had a problem with blatant anti-white discrimination to be racism on MY PART is evidence of how much you have been conditioned by a lifetime of lib Race Card propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, poor white people, always being put upon.
Click to expand...



1. the one white i recommended had seniority and was extremely knowledgeable about the job. the other had a degree related to the field. instead they hired someone who i told them was not suited to the job because they wanted more blacks in management. that was wrong and the fact that other wrongs exist in the world does not change that.

2. logical fallacy of appeal to ridicule.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> he vetoed the bill in 76, willie's furlough and the rape/assault was in 86.
> 
> 
> you have been lied to.and you fell for it, because it was what you wanted to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are a little confused.   The bill he vetoed would have revoked ALL furloughs, which was a terrible idea.
> 
> there was also an intervening Republican governor in there who didn't change things, either.
Click to expand...


no, i'm seeing just first degree murderers being banned. at least in teh 76 bill.

and yes. intervening republican. 

standard partisan attack ad. focus on the blame you can attach to your opponent.

do you deny that conservatives are harsher on criminals than liberals?


----------



## rightwinger

2aguy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where was the greatest mass shooting in history.......
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea......unless the mass shooter in Norway beat him...two countries with the worst mass shootings, yes shootings, in history..........Norway and South Korea....
> 
> Woo Bum-kon - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible....just horrible
> 
> How many mass shootings have occurred since then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys say their gun control laws keep them from happening....even in extreme gun control countries the criminals easily get guns........all through Europe...they get fully automatic rifles and 30 round magazines easily....as reported by European law enforcement and in a particular article Copenhagen authorities......
Click to expand...

 
I don't expect gun control laws to be 100% effective

Even at 50% effective they would save 4000 lives a year


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Ted Cruz Makes Gun Control Joke A Few Days After Charleston Shooting *


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where was the greatest mass shooting in history.......
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea......unless the mass shooter in Norway beat him...two countries with the worst mass shootings, yes shootings, in history..........Norway and South Korea....
> 
> Woo Bum-kon - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible....just horrible
> 
> How many mass shootings have occurred since then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys say their gun control laws keep them from happening....even in extreme gun control countries the criminals easily get guns........all through Europe...they get fully automatic rifles and 30 round magazines easily....as reported by European law enforcement and in a particular article Copenhagen authorities......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't expect gun control laws to be 100% effective
> 
> Even at 50% effective they would save 4000 lives a year
Click to expand...


what would 50% drop in the illegitimacy rate do?


----------



## Camp

Correll said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where was the greatest mass shooting in history.......
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea......unless the mass shooter in Norway beat him...two countries with the worst mass shootings, yes shootings, in history..........Norway and South Korea....
> 
> Woo Bum-kon - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible....just horrible
> 
> How many mass shootings have occurred since then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys say their gun control laws keep them from happening....even in extreme gun control countries the criminals easily get guns........all through Europe...they get fully automatic rifles and 30 round magazines easily....as reported by European law enforcement and in a particular article Copenhagen authorities......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't expect gun control laws to be 100% effective
> 
> Even at 50% effective they would save 4000 lives a year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what would 50% drop in the illegitimacy rate do?
Click to expand...

Are you a dopey racist or just an ordinary dope or ordinary racist?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

The wing nuts Sic Semper Stupid....


----------



## rightwinger

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a problem with hate crimes though. Let's say a black bites off more than they can chew with me and while giving them the beat down I say the N word. That's not a hate crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it's not a hate crime... But all you need to be so charged is a Relativist prosecutor and all you need to do at that point is to get a jury of Relativist to   Reason Objectively.
> 
> At the end of which you're in for the long stretch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> same objective subjective b******* that went on in the Trayvon Martin case Zimmerman is lucky I wasn't on that jury because I don't think see should have been able to use the Stand Your Ground law which by the way he didn't but he did. long story but he actually didn't use the Stand Your Ground law yet his attorney argued the jury all of the same arguments you would use in stand your ground so you can say subjective objective whatever you want you're an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dah...
> 
> If you can have been on that jury, then so could I have been and as the record reflects time and again... You'd have been buried under the weight of your own subjective drivel.
> 
> Martin was a punk who got what he richly deserved...  the evidence proved that entirely, thoroughly and finally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you must have a lot of hate in your heart to hate hate crimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as a 'hate-crime'.  The premise is a farce, built upon a lie, instituted by spiritless beings animated by nothing short of abject evil.
Click to expand...

 
Evidently...it seems there is


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## rightwinger

The Republican play book on black victims has been to dig up dirt on them and publicly smear them in the rightwng media

Why haven't they attacked the Emanuel AME victims yet?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all ears the next time a black person does something as horrible as this white racist did...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There will never be enough to change the truth.
> 2/3 of rapes in America are perpetrated by whites. That means those stories occur twice as much among whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh... and this despite whites making up nearly 4/5ths of the population 78%.
> 
> While only representing 14% > 1/7th of the population blacks represent a 1/3 (33.3%) of all rapes...  50% of all murder and so on.
> 
> FBI Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot argue with you on that but what does that have to do with those lovely black people being murdered by that white racist devil? and why do you seem to be defending him in the public court of opinion? Are you his lawyer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with it... which follows given that it was not meant to so much as relate to it...
> 
> But I understand why you'd want to strip the comment of its context... as the context is where the truth rests.
> 
> The individual who murdered those innocent people was not a racist, per se... it was a Relativist.  Which is to say an individual lacking the spirit of the father, the rough equivalent of an animal; _evil personified._
Click to expand...

Bullshit!
It has no context other than a racially driven , poorly thought out , thinly veiled,defense of the white supremacist offender.

Yeah but, blacks are way worse. This guy is just one compared to the brutal and violent blacks. 
It's in the same thought process as the killer himself used.


----------



## Correll

Camp said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where was the greatest mass shooting in history.......
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea......unless the mass shooter in Norway beat him...two countries with the worst mass shootings, yes shootings, in history..........Norway and South Korea....
> 
> Woo Bum-kon - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible....just horrible
> 
> How many mass shootings have occurred since then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys say their gun control laws keep them from happening....even in extreme gun control countries the criminals easily get guns........all through Europe...they get fully automatic rifles and 30 round magazines easily....as reported by European law enforcement and in a particular article Copenhagen authorities......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't expect gun control laws to be 100% effective
> 
> Even at 50% effective they would save 4000 lives a year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what would 50% drop in the illegitimacy rate do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a dopey racist or just an ordinary dope or ordinary racist?
Click to expand...


illegitimacy and it's ill effects are not race based or limited.

sounds like you are the racist.


----------



## Correll

rightwinger said:


> The Republican play book on black victims has been to dig up dirt on them and publicly smear them in the rightwng media
> 
> Why haven't they attacked the Emanuel AME victims yet?



interesting.

you are able to see that republican actions are not matching your expectations.

the obvious answer is that your expectations are based on flawed assumptions.


----------



## Stephanie

Black Shooter Kills 8, No Outrage, No Media Hysteria, No Calls For Gun Control, Nothing!


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Wisconsin teens drugged, gang raped 15-year-old girl and posted video of assault on Facebook: police*
> 
> Wisc. teens gang raped girl and put video on Facebook cops - NY Daily News
> 
> 
> *Teen Girls Kidnapped, Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs*
> 
> Teen Girls Kidnapped Raped By Gang Of 9 Racist Thugs MrConservative.com Mr. Conservative is the top website for news political cartoons breaking news republican election news conservative facts and commentary on political elections
> 
> *As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn: Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old*
> 
> As Ferguson Gets Ready To Burn Six Black Teens Gang Rape 16-Year-Old Downtrend
> 
> Now that's the first three of 202,400 hits culled in .037 seconds
> 
> How many do ya need?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will never be enough to change the truth.
> 2/3 of rapes in America are perpetrated by whites. That means those stories occur twice as much among whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh... and this despite whites making up nearly 4/5ths of the population 78%.
> 
> While only representing 14% > 1/7th of the population blacks represent a 1/3 (33.3%) of all rapes...  50% of all murder and so on.
> 
> FBI Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot argue with you on that but what does that have to do with those lovely black people being murdered by that white racist devil? and why do you seem to be defending him in the public court of opinion? Are you his lawyer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with it... which follows given that it was not meant to so much as relate to it...
> 
> But I understand why you'd want to strip the comment of its context... as the context is where the truth rests.
> 
> The individual who murdered those innocent people was not a racist, per se... it was a Relativist.  Which is to say an individual lacking the spirit of the father, the rough equivalent of an animal; _evil personified._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit!
> It has no context other than a racially driven...
Click to expand...

 Oriented.  The stats are oriented around race, not driven by them.

The stats provide the means to identify failures in Left-think.  You know those things called _"We told ya SO!"_

Because in point of fact, we literally DID tell you that the "Great Society Legislation" would result in precisely what those stats state... that subsidies will lead to lower expectations, which lead to lower behavioral thresholds, etc.

Of course, those people in that church were not part of THAT cult... because they're God fearing people who possess the spirit of God, thus the means to reason soundly, therefore they know better.

Your purpose here is to obscure those facts...  to deflect from reality and advocate for whatever delusion you're living at any given moment.


----------



## 2aguy

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where was the greatest mass shooting in history.......
> 
> 
> 
> South Korea......unless the mass shooter in Norway beat him...two countries with the worst mass shootings, yes shootings, in history..........Norway and South Korea....
> 
> Woo Bum-kon - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible....just horrible
> 
> How many mass shootings have occurred since then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You guys say their gun control laws keep them from happening....even in extreme gun control countries the criminals easily get guns........all through Europe...they get fully automatic rifles and 30 round magazines easily....as reported by European law enforcement and in a particular article Copenhagen authorities......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't expect gun control laws to be 100% effective
> 
> Even at 50% effective they would save 4000 lives a year
Click to expand...



they wouldn't stop one crime or one mass shooting.......all the new gun laws proposed after Sandy Hook......would have done nothing to stop the church shooting....not one thing....


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will never be enough to change the truth.
> 2/3 of rapes in America are perpetrated by whites. That means those stories occur twice as much among whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh... and this despite whites making up nearly 4/5ths of the population 78%.
> 
> While only representing 14% > 1/7th of the population blacks represent a 1/3 (33.3%) of all rapes...  50% of all murder and so on.
> 
> FBI Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot argue with you on that but what does that have to do with those lovely black people being murdered by that white racist devil? and why do you seem to be defending him in the public court of opinion? Are you his lawyer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with it... which follows given that it was not meant to so much as relate to it...
> 
> But I understand why you'd want to strip the comment of its context... as the context is where the truth rests.
> 
> The individual who murdered those innocent people was not a racist, per se... it was a Relativist.  Which is to say an individual lacking the spirit of the father, the rough equivalent of an animal; _evil personified._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit!
> It has no context other than a racially driven...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oriented.  The stats are oriented around race, not driven by them.
> 
> The stats provide the means to identify failures in Left-think.  You know those things called _"We told ya SO!"_
> 
> Because in point of fact, we literally DID tell you that the "Great Society Legislation" would result in precisely what those stats state... that subsidies will lead to lower expectations, which lead to lower behavioral thresholds, etc.
> 
> Of course, those people in that church were not part of THAT cult... because they're God fearing people who possess the spirit of God, thus the means to reason soundly, therefore they know better.
> 
> Your purpose here is to obscure those facts...  to deflect from reality and advocate for whatever delusion you're living at any given moment.
Click to expand...


Your" facts" have no relevance to this event other than what I  have already outlined. You are " oriented" around  stupid racist ideas much as the shooter is.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh... and this despite whites making up nearly 4/5ths of the population 78%.
> 
> While only representing 14% > 1/7th of the population blacks represent a 1/3 (33.3%) of all rapes...  50% of all murder and so on.
> 
> FBI Table 43
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot argue with you on that but what does that have to do with those lovely black people being murdered by that white racist devil? and why do you seem to be defending him in the public court of opinion? Are you his lawyer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with it... which follows given that it was not meant to so much as relate to it...
> 
> But I understand why you'd want to strip the comment of its context... as the context is where the truth rests.
> 
> The individual who murdered those innocent people was not a racist, per se... it was a Relativist.  Which is to say an individual lacking the spirit of the father, the rough equivalent of an animal; _evil personified._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit!
> It has no context other than a racially driven...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oriented.  The stats are oriented around race, not driven by them.
> 
> The stats provide the means to identify failures in Left-think.  You know those things called _"We told ya SO!"_
> 
> Because in point of fact, we literally DID tell you that the "Great Society Legislation" would result in precisely what those stats state... that subsidies will lead to lower expectations, which lead to lower behavioral thresholds, etc.
> 
> Of course, those people in that church were not part of THAT cult... because they're God fearing people who possess the spirit of God, thus the means to reason soundly, therefore they know better.
> 
> Your purpose here is to obscure those facts...  to deflect from reality and advocate for whatever delusion you're living at any given moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your" facts" have no relevance to this event other than what I  have already outlined. You are " oriented" around  stupid racist ideas much as the shooter is.
Click to expand...


The facts were not offered in relevance to 'this event'.  The facts were to establish the truth, with regard to a point that white people commit MOST of the crime.  The point was to note that while the majority commit the majority of the crime, as reason requires they must... the minority commit far more crime than their mere numbers.  And the reason that they do so, is the same reason that the Relativist at issue committed his crime; they are separated from God, by having succumbed to the tenets of Relativism, which is the foundation of ALL facets of Left-think... from the mamby-pamby cogitations of '_peace, love and dope'_ common to the false spirituality of the lowly liberal, to the wicked dehumanization of the revolutionary socialist.  

Noting that Blacks are disproportionately engaged in violent crime is not racist.  As racism is irrational, thus devoid of reason.  While reality; such as that intrinsic to those FACTS, _is essential to *reason*_.  

Just as your abuse of the word 'racist' is devoid of reality and as such is recognized as a function of nothing short of DELUSION.


----------



## Correll

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot argue with you on that but what does that have to do with those lovely black people being murdered by that white racist devil? and why do you seem to be defending him in the public court of opinion? Are you his lawyer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with it... which follows given that it was not meant to so much as relate to it...
> 
> But I understand why you'd want to strip the comment of its context... as the context is where the truth rests.
> 
> The individual who murdered those innocent people was not a racist, per se... it was a Relativist.  Which is to say an individual lacking the spirit of the father, the rough equivalent of an animal; _evil personified._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bullshit!
> It has no context other than a racially driven...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oriented.  The stats are oriented around race, not driven by them.
> 
> The stats provide the means to identify failures in Left-think.  You know those things called _"We told ya SO!"_
> 
> Because in point of fact, we literally DID tell you that the "Great Society Legislation" would result in precisely what those stats state... that subsidies will lead to lower expectations, which lead to lower behavioral thresholds, etc.
> 
> Of course, those people in that church were not part of THAT cult... because they're God fearing people who possess the spirit of God, thus the means to reason soundly, therefore they know better.
> 
> Your purpose here is to obscure those facts...  to deflect from reality and advocate for whatever delusion you're living at any given moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your" facts" have no relevance to this event other than what I  have already outlined. You are " oriented" around  stupid racist ideas much as the shooter is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts were not offered in relevance to 'this event'.  The facts were to establish the truth, with regard to a point that white people commit MOST of the crime.  The point was to note that while the majority commit the majority of the crime, as reason requires they must... the minority commit far more crime than their mere numbers.  And the reason that they do so, is the same reason that the Relativist at issue committed his crime; they are separated from God, by having succumbed to the tenets of Relativism, which is the foundation of ALL facets of Left-think... from the mamby-pamby cogitations of '_peace, love and dope'_ common to the false spirituality of the lowly liberal, to the wicked dehumanization of the revolutionary socialist.
> 
> Noting that Blacks are disproportionately engaged in violent crime is not racist.  As racism is irrational, thus devoid of reason.  While reality; such as that intrinsic to those FACTS, _is essential to *reason*_.
> 
> Just as your abuse of the word 'racist' is devoid of reality and as such is recognized as a function of nothing short of DELUSION.
Click to expand...


well said.

i dont agree with everything you said, but you are making your case very well.

the lib has nothing but the race card.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## sealybobo

Republicans often admit or agree that the media is brainwashing the citizens of our country but they never imagined that it's them being brainwashed


Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> There will never be enough to change the truth.
> 2/3 of rapes in America are perpetrated by whites. That means those stories occur twice as much among whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh... and this despite whites making up nearly 4/5ths of the population 78%.
> 
> While only representing 14% > 1/7th of the population blacks represent a 1/3 (33.3%) of all rapes...  50% of all murder and so on.
> 
> FBI Table 43
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot argue with you on that but what does that have to do with those lovely black people being murdered by that white racist devil? and why do you seem to be defending him in the public court of opinion? Are you his lawyer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no one is defending the shooter.
> 
> but the libs in this thread are using this crime to smear conservatives, republicans, fox news, the south, and america.
> 
> we are defending everyone who is NOT the shooter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in fact you said something almost as racist as the shooter. Are you angry with blacks because they take jobs more qualified white she should have got? Are you saying they're taking over your jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, i am angry over management discriminating against the most qualified people if they are white and management feels they need more blacks in management.
> 
> i am angry over libs crafting such bad law, that management thinks it has to do that or risk getting sued.
> 
> the blacks in question?
> 
> the first one got fired in a couple of months because she was not suited, as i told them
> 
> the one the finally lasted was someone who i personally trained, and was, the last time i saw here, very happy to see me and show me how her area was working. hell, i was almost her mentor. they gave her to me because other managers had problems working with her.
> 
> that you consider the fact that i had a problem with blatant anti-white discrimination to be racism on MY PART is evidence of how much you have been conditioned by a lifetime of lib Race Card propaganda.
Click to expand...

I get the point you are trying to make now. and by the way I am sick that over the weekend a black shot into a party of black people killing 1 wounding 10 and that one black will speak out. if it was a white shooter they would all want to know who he was and they would want him to go to prison but because he was black nobody is speaking out. so apparently black lines only matter to blacks if they are taken by white people


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Only , the VAST majority of postings on this thread, which I predicted would easily hit 2,000, is from batshit crazy Righties who either deny his guilt or deflect like crazy.
> 
> Glass house, meet many stones.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the vast majority of posts in this thread is from libs who are trying to use this crime to smear their ideological enemies and cons who are defending those people from that lie.
> 
> no one is defending or deflecting for the shooter.
> 
> that is a lie.
Click to expand...

do you see it as a problem that's so many white Americans believe that black men are raping their white women and taking over the country? Do you agree with that statement?


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible....just horrible
> 
> How many mass shootings have occurred since then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys say their gun control laws keep them from happening....even in extreme gun control countries the criminals easily get guns........all through Europe...they get fully automatic rifles and 30 round magazines easily....as reported by European law enforcement and in a particular article Copenhagen authorities......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't expect gun control laws to be 100% effective
> 
> Even at 50% effective they would save 4000 lives a year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what would 50% drop in the illegitimacy rate do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a dopey racist or just an ordinary dope or ordinary racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> illegitimacy and it's ill effects are not race based or limited.
> 
> sounds like you are the racist.
Click to expand...

and of course Democrats are going to use this to win over voters away from you racist pricks


----------



## 2aguy

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Only , the VAST majority of postings on this thread, which I predicted would easily hit 2,000, is from batshit crazy Righties who either deny his guilt or deflect like crazy.
> 
> Glass house, meet many stones.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the vast majority of posts in this thread is from libs who are trying to use this crime to smear their ideological enemies and cons who are defending those people from that lie.
> 
> no one is defending or deflecting for the shooter.
> 
> that is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you see it as a problem that's so many white Americans believe that black men are raping their white women and taking over the country? Do you agree with that statement?
Click to expand...



one 21 year old nut with old school democrat beliefs did................


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with it... which follows given that it was not meant to so much as relate to it...
> 
> But I understand why you'd want to strip the comment of its context... as the context is where the truth rests.
> 
> The individual who murdered those innocent people was not a racist, per se... it was a Relativist.  Which is to say an individual lacking the spirit of the father, the rough equivalent of an animal; _evil personified._
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit!
> It has no context other than a racially driven...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oriented.  The stats are oriented around race, not driven by them.
> 
> The stats provide the means to identify failures in Left-think.  You know those things called _"We told ya SO!"_
> 
> Because in point of fact, we literally DID tell you that the "Great Society Legislation" would result in precisely what those stats state... that subsidies will lead to lower expectations, which lead to lower behavioral thresholds, etc.
> 
> Of course, those people in that church were not part of THAT cult... because they're God fearing people who possess the spirit of God, thus the means to reason soundly, therefore they know better.
> 
> Your purpose here is to obscure those facts...  to deflect from reality and advocate for whatever delusion you're living at any given moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your" facts" have no relevance to this event other than what I  have already outlined. You are " oriented" around  stupid racist ideas much as the shooter is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts were not offered in relevance to 'this event'.  The facts were to establish the truth, with regard to a point that white people commit MOST of the crime.  The point was to note that while the majority commit the majority of the crime, as reason requires they must... the minority commit far more crime than their mere numbers.  And the reason that they do so, is the same reason that the Relativist at issue committed his crime; they are separated from God, by having succumbed to the tenets of Relativism, which is the foundation of ALL facets of Left-think... from the mamby-pamby cogitations of '_peace, love and dope'_ common to the false spirituality of the lowly liberal, to the wicked dehumanization of the revolutionary socialist.
> 
> Noting that Blacks are disproportionately engaged in violent crime is not racist.  As racism is irrational, thus devoid of reason.  While reality; such as that intrinsic to those FACTS, _is essential to *reason*_.
> 
> Just as your abuse of the word 'racist' is devoid of reality and as such is recognized as a function of nothing short of DELUSION.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well said.
> 
> i dont agree with everything you said, but you are making your case very well.
> 
> the lib has nothing but the race card.
Click to expand...

I am doing a 180 on this. this weekend a black man shot 11 black people and not only are they not charging him with a hate crime none of the witnesses are going to test by or even talking to the police. 400 Witnesses can you believe that? I understand why Democrats are making this a political issue. if he was a known atheist Democrat black gay liberal then you can believe the Republicans would be using it too. I myself was worried he was an atheist and would give us a bad name.


----------



## sealybobo

the guy might not have believed in God but that isn't what motivated him racism good and it's the Republican Party that's pushing that s***


----------



## guyfawkestruepirate

Statistikhengst said:


> guyfawkestruepirate said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dylann Roof is nothing but a CIA MK ultra patsy who was  carrying out his duty by the CIA to start a race war.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Alex Jones!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
Click to expand...

LOL.


----------



## ChrisL

The isolated nutbag is not representative of anything but a nut.


----------



## sealybobo

Stephanie said:


> why is some murders different than any other? they are all done out of hate
> 
> I thought we were all Equal under the Law
> 
> this is dangerous to say some people are more special than others.



I'm starting to see your sides point.  Did you see in Detroit this weekend a black guy shot 11 people killing 1.  Not only are black people not up in arms and there is no talk of charging the guy with a hate crime...Not only that, none of the 400 people are even willing to talk to police.  I thought black lives matter?  I guess only if they are taken by a white man do black people even care when blacks are murdered.  If its at the hands of another black, well that's alright.  

And why should that black guy get any less time in jail than this guy in SC?  Other than he only killed 1 person and the person he killed was probably in a rival gang.  In other words, he didn't kill an innocent person.  But what about the 10 people who got shot?  They were innocent.  And what about the 400 witnesses?  They are not innocent IMO.  They are accomplices to murder.  If I were a cop I would never worry about the people in that neighborhood.  Someone got shot and it's past dark?  We will send someone out in the morning to clean up the mess.  

Oh, and to flip back to my liberal position.  You white racists are not only responsible for the white shooter, you are the reason why black society is the way it is.  It wasn't like one day you made slavery illegal and the next you were hiring blacks, letting them live in your neighborhoods and go to your schools. It isn't like the day after slavery things were all better for black people.  Black society today is the result of us treating them like 2nd class citizens.  Hell, 3rd class citizens.  And instead of putting jobs in the hood we put them in Mexico, China and India.  

We could solve this problem in a generation if you whites would stop being such racists.


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and I don't believe God exist. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly... no animal does.
> 
> You see, Animals have no spirit, only a soul.
Click to expand...


What proof of this do you have?  None?  Then shut the fuck up.  You sound so stupid.  Do you believe in santa too?  He knows if you are naughty or nice?  Pathetic.  LOL


----------



## LoneLaugher

A bit of honesty...........refreshing.

Tim Parrish How hate took hold of me - NY Daily News


----------



## MarcATL

Grampa Murked U said:


> Those victims families show all you liberals what true Christianity is.
> I'm not a believer but God bless all of them


Yes, that's when your ilk likes blacks to be, simple, meek, mild and forgiving. Whenever we've had enough of the abuse and stand our ground, we suddenly are a danger to society, e.g. Malcolm X.

*SMH*

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing this is 192 pages long about a WHITE PERSON...The left just likes to BITCH, Bitch, and bitch some more...But, I with real data get put in the badlands for posting threads of mass murder of whites at twice the raw number every year.
> 
> I hate you liberals. SHit like you do aint helping heal shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Only , the VAST majority of postings on this thread, which I predicted would easily hit 2,000, is from batshit crazy Righties who either deny his guilt or deflect like crazy.
> 
> Glass house, meet many stones.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the vast majority of posts in this thread is from libs who are trying to use this crime to smear their ideological enemies and cons who are defending those people from that lie.
> 
> no one is defending or deflecting for the shooter.
> 
> that is a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> do you see it as a problem that's so many white Americans believe that black men are raping their white women and taking over the country? Do you agree with that statement?
Click to expand...



depends what you mean by "believe that black men are raping their white women".


if you mean like roof stated it, ie as a racist call to arms, then i don't know that i have ever heard it mentioned seriously before this.


as you mean mentioned as a sign that there is huge disparity between black on white crime and white on black crime, then no, discussing reality is not the problem.


as for blacks taking over the country, no not blacks taking over the country.

as for an alliance of libs, blacks and browns, taking over the country? the problem, imo, is that more white Americans aren't concerned about it, because it is pretty  much a done deal at this point.

it is a huge change and little of it is to the good.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys say their gun control laws keep them from happening....even in extreme gun control countries the criminals easily get guns........all through Europe...they get fully automatic rifles and 30 round magazines easily....as reported by European law enforcement and in a particular article Copenhagen authorities......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect gun control laws to be 100% effective
> 
> Even at 50% effective they would save 4000 lives a year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what would 50% drop in the illegitimacy rate do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you a dopey racist or just an ordinary dope or ordinary racist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> illegitimacy and it's ill effects are not race based or limited.
> 
> sounds like you are the racist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and of course Democrats are going to use this to win over voters away from you racist pricks
Click to expand...


except i am not racist, nor a prick.

i am a wonderful person, generous and kind to a fault.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> the guy might not have believed in God but that isn't what motivated him racism good and it's the Republican Party that's pushing that s***



except that it's not.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is some murders different than any other? they are all done out of hate
> 
> I thought we were all Equal under the Law
> 
> this is dangerous to say some people are more special than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to see your sides point.  Did you see in Detroit this weekend a black guy shot 11 people killing 1.  Not only are black people not up in arms and there is no talk of charging the guy with a hate crime...Not only that, none of the 400 people are even willing to talk to police.  I thought black lives matter?  I guess only if they are taken by a white man do black people even care when blacks are murdered.  If its at the hands of another black, well that's alright.
> 
> And why should that black guy get any less time in jail than this guy in SC?  Other than he only killed 1 person and the person he killed was probably in a rival gang.  In other words, he didn't kill an innocent person.  But what about the 10 people who got shot?  They were innocent.  And what about the 400 witnesses?  They are not innocent IMO.  They are accomplices to murder.  If I were a cop I would never worry about the people in that neighborhood.  Someone got shot and it's past dark?  We will send someone out in the morning to clean up the mess.
> 
> Oh, and to flip back to my liberal position.  You white racists are not only responsible for the white shooter, you are the reason why black society is the way it is.  It wasn't like one day you made slavery illegal and the next you were hiring blacks, letting them live in your neighborhoods and go to your schools. It isn't like the day after slavery things were all better for black people.  Black society today is the result of us treating them like 2nd class citizens.  Hell, 3rd class citizens.  And instead of putting jobs in the hood we put them in Mexico, China and India.
> 
> We could solve this problem in a generation if you whites would stop being such racists.
Click to expand...



we whites conservatives have nothing to do with the current state of black society. 

other than the blame for Free TRade sending jobs to china, i will give you that one.

we can't even discuss any of the issues of black america without getting dogpiled.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is some murders different than any other? they are all done out of hate
> 
> I thought we were all Equal under the Law
> 
> this is dangerous to say some people are more special than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to see your sides point.  Did you see in Detroit this weekend a black guy shot 11 people killing 1.  Not only are black people not up in arms and there is no talk of charging the guy with a hate crime...Not only that, none of the 400 people are even willing to talk to police.  I thought black lives matter?  I guess only if they are taken by a white man do black people even care when blacks are murdered.  If its at the hands of another black, well that's alright.
> 
> And why should that black guy get any less time in jail than this guy in SC?  Other than he only killed 1 person and the person he killed was probably in a rival gang.  In other words, he didn't kill an innocent person.  But what about the 10 people who got shot?  They were innocent.  And what about the 400 witnesses?  They are not innocent IMO.  They are accomplices to murder.  If I were a cop I would never worry about the people in that neighborhood.  Someone got shot and it's past dark?  We will send someone out in the morning to clean up the mess.
> 
> Oh, and to flip back to my liberal position.  You white racists are not only responsible for the white shooter, you are the reason why black society is the way it is.  It wasn't like one day you made slavery illegal and the next you were hiring blacks, letting them live in your neighborhoods and go to your schools. It isn't like the day after slavery things were all better for black people.  Black society today is the result of us treating them like 2nd class citizens.  Hell, 3rd class citizens.  And instead of putting jobs in the hood we put them in Mexico, China and India.
> 
> We could solve this problem in a generation if you whites would stop being such racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we whites conservatives have nothing to do with the current state of black society.
> 
> other than the blame for Free TRade sending jobs to china, i will give you that one.
> 
> we can't even discuss any of the issues of black america without getting dogpiled.
Click to expand...


You get "dogpiled"? 

Maybe thats on you. I never get dogpiled when I discuss the issues of black America.


----------



## Stephanie

SNIP:
*Philadelphia, Detroit Suffer Mass Shootings Over the Weekend*
* National media? Crickets. *
6.21.2015
News
Mark Tapson
129
CBS Philly reported: 

The party along the 4100 block of Ogden Street, police say ended with chaos after at least two blasts from a shotgun. Lieutenant John Walker says the kids shot: an 18-month old girl hit in the neck, an 11 year old boy shot in the leg and back and a 12 year-old boy struck in the chest.

An "ongoing feud between two groups" may have led to the shooting.

In Detroit, a frustrated Detroit Police Chief James Craig pleaded with neighbors, witnesses and victims to come forward with information about what he called "cowardly thugs" and "urban terrorists" responsible for a "retaliation-type" shooting Saturday night that left 11 people wounded and one dead.

Craig said officers are seeking two men believed to have exchanged 47 shots of gunfire with the victim, 19-year-old Malik Jones, at an annual neighborhood basketball game attended by about 300 people, including families.

ALL of it here:
Philadelphia Detroit Suffer Mass Shootings Over the Weekend Truth Revolt


----------



## Camp

Stephanie said:


> SNIP:
> *Philadelphia, Detroit Suffer Mass Shootings Over the Weekend*
> * National media? Crickets. *
> 6.21.2015
> News
> Mark Tapson
> 129
> CBS Philly reported:
> 
> The party along the 4100 block of Ogden Street, police say ended with chaos after at least two blasts from a shotgun. Lieutenant John Walker says the kids shot: an 18-month old girl hit in the neck, an 11 year old boy shot in the leg and back and a 12 year-old boy struck in the chest.
> 
> An "ongoing feud between two groups" may have led to the shooting.
> 
> In Detroit, a frustrated Detroit Police Chief James Craig pleaded with neighbors, witnesses and victims to come forward with information about what he called "cowardly thugs" and "urban terrorists" responsible for a "retaliation-type" shooting Saturday night that left 11 people wounded and one dead.
> 
> Craig said officers are seeking two men believed to have exchanged 47 shots of gunfire with the victim, 19-year-old Malik Jones, at an annual neighborhood basketball game attended by about 300 people, including families.
> 
> ALL of it here:
> Philadelphia Detroit Suffer Mass Shootings Over the Weekend Truth Revolt


Drive by and gang war shootings are being equated with a terrorist racist mass shooting conducted to inspire a race war or race riots. 
Desperation by the idiots who can not read the writing on the wall or see which way the wind is blowing.


----------



## 2aguy

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> the guy might not have believed in God but that isn't what motivated him racism good and it's the Republican Party that's pushing that s***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except that it's not.
Click to expand...



Actually the race hustling poverty pimps are all in the democrat party.


----------



## 2aguy

MarcATL said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those victims families show all you liberals what true Christianity is.
> I'm not a believer but God bless all of them
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's when your ilk likes blacks to be, simple, meek, mild and forgiving. Whenever we've had enough of the abuse and stand our ground, we suddenly are a danger to society, e.g. Malcolm X.
> 
> *SMH*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Why do you put up with the democrats then......if you are actually black, why would you give 95% of your votes to a party that held your ancestors as slaves, used the klan and jim crow to keep you from voting, and when the Republicans finally helped you get that right, they changed their tactics and offered you addiction to government in return for votes.....?


----------



## LoneLaugher

2aguy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those victims families show all you liberals what true Christianity is.
> I'm not a believer but God bless all of them
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's when your ilk likes blacks to be, simple, meek, mild and forgiving. Whenever we've had enough of the abuse and stand our ground, we suddenly are a danger to society, e.g. Malcolm X.
> 
> *SMH*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you put up with the democrats then......if you are actually black, why would you give 95% of your votes to a party that held your ancestors as slaves, used the klan and jim crow to keep you from voting, and when the Republicans finally helped you get that right, they changed their tactics and offered you addiction to government in return for votes.....?
Click to expand...


Yeah Marc? Why don't you vote Republican? You a shiftless, ignorant ****** with your hand out? Is that it? 

Way to open your tent, dumbass.


----------



## Correll

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is some murders different than any other? they are all done out of hate
> 
> I thought we were all Equal under the Law
> 
> this is dangerous to say some people are more special than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to see your sides point.  Did you see in Detroit this weekend a black guy shot 11 people killing 1.  Not only are black people not up in arms and there is no talk of charging the guy with a hate crime...Not only that, none of the 400 people are even willing to talk to police.  I thought black lives matter?  I guess only if they are taken by a white man do black people even care when blacks are murdered.  If its at the hands of another black, well that's alright.
> 
> And why should that black guy get any less time in jail than this guy in SC?  Other than he only killed 1 person and the person he killed was probably in a rival gang.  In other words, he didn't kill an innocent person.  But what about the 10 people who got shot?  They were innocent.  And what about the 400 witnesses?  They are not innocent IMO.  They are accomplices to murder.  If I were a cop I would never worry about the people in that neighborhood.  Someone got shot and it's past dark?  We will send someone out in the morning to clean up the mess.
> 
> Oh, and to flip back to my liberal position.  You white racists are not only responsible for the white shooter, you are the reason why black society is the way it is.  It wasn't like one day you made slavery illegal and the next you were hiring blacks, letting them live in your neighborhoods and go to your schools. It isn't like the day after slavery things were all better for black people.  Black society today is the result of us treating them like 2nd class citizens.  Hell, 3rd class citizens.  And instead of putting jobs in the hood we put them in Mexico, China and India.
> 
> We could solve this problem in a generation if you whites would stop being such racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we whites conservatives have nothing to do with the current state of black society.
> 
> other than the blame for Free TRade sending jobs to china, i will give you that one.
> 
> we can't even discuss any of the issues of black america without getting dogpiled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get "dogpiled"?
> 
> Maybe thats on you. I never get dogpiled when I discuss the issues of black America.
Click to expand...




maybe it's not. 

i accept primary blame for the impact of Free Trade for the gop and conservatives. 

other than that, lib social policies are what is driving the dysfunction in the black community.


any discussion of this reality gets us "dogpiled" as i said.


you are part of the mob, not the target of the mob.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is some murders different than any other? they are all done out of hate
> 
> I thought we were all Equal under the Law
> 
> this is dangerous to say some people are more special than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to see your sides point.  Did you see in Detroit this weekend a black guy shot 11 people killing 1.  Not only are black people not up in arms and there is no talk of charging the guy with a hate crime...Not only that, none of the 400 people are even willing to talk to police.  I thought black lives matter?  I guess only if they are taken by a white man do black people even care when blacks are murdered.  If its at the hands of another black, well that's alright.
> 
> And why should that black guy get any less time in jail than this guy in SC?  Other than he only killed 1 person and the person he killed was probably in a rival gang.  In other words, he didn't kill an innocent person.  But what about the 10 people who got shot?  They were innocent.  And what about the 400 witnesses?  They are not innocent IMO.  They are accomplices to murder.  If I were a cop I would never worry about the people in that neighborhood.  Someone got shot and it's past dark?  We will send someone out in the morning to clean up the mess.
> 
> Oh, and to flip back to my liberal position.  You white racists are not only responsible for the white shooter, you are the reason why black society is the way it is.  It wasn't like one day you made slavery illegal and the next you were hiring blacks, letting them live in your neighborhoods and go to your schools. It isn't like the day after slavery things were all better for black people.  Black society today is the result of us treating them like 2nd class citizens.  Hell, 3rd class citizens.  And instead of putting jobs in the hood we put them in Mexico, China and India.
> 
> We could solve this problem in a generation if you whites would stop being such racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we whites conservatives have nothing to do with the current state of black society.
> 
> other than the blame for Free TRade sending jobs to china, i will give you that one.
> 
> we can't even discuss any of the issues of black america without getting dogpiled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get "dogpiled"?
> 
> Maybe thats on you. I never get dogpiled when I discuss the issues of black America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it's not.
> 
> i accept primary blame for the impact of Free Trade for the gop and conservatives.
> 
> other than that, lib social policies are what is driving the dysfunction in the black community.
> 
> 
> any discussion of this reality gets us "dogpiled" as i said.
> 
> 
> you are part of the mob, not the target of the mob.
Click to expand...


Ahhhh. You are one of those people who think ******* are lazy and shiftless because liberals give them free stuff in return for votes. Gotcha. You get dog piled for being a retard.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*South Carolina governor finally calls for Confederate flag to come down*


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> 1. the one white i recommended had seniority and was extremely knowledgeable about the job. the other had a degree related to the field. instead they hired someone who i told them was not suited to the job because they wanted more blacks in management. that was wrong and the fact that other wrongs exist in the world does not change that.
> 
> 2. logical fallacy of appeal to ridicule.



Because your point is ridiculous.  

You said that person wasn't qualified, and I'll be you spent the whole time he was there sandbagging him.


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> they wouldn't stop one crime or one mass shooting.......all the new gun laws proposed after Sandy Hook......would have done nothing to stop the church shooting....not one thing....



Well, they would have because they'd have tightened up background checks and private sales. 

But don't let that stop you.  Enjoy your little victory, guy.  You gun nuts own this.  Enjoy it.


----------



## 2aguy

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is some murders different than any other? they are all done out of hate
> 
> I thought we were all Equal under the Law
> 
> this is dangerous to say some people are more special than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to see your sides point.  Did you see in Detroit this weekend a black guy shot 11 people killing 1.  Not only are black people not up in arms and there is no talk of charging the guy with a hate crime...Not only that, none of the 400 people are even willing to talk to police.  I thought black lives matter?  I guess only if they are taken by a white man do black people even care when blacks are murdered.  If its at the hands of another black, well that's alright.
> 
> And why should that black guy get any less time in jail than this guy in SC?  Other than he only killed 1 person and the person he killed was probably in a rival gang.  In other words, he didn't kill an innocent person.  But what about the 10 people who got shot?  They were innocent.  And what about the 400 witnesses?  They are not innocent IMO.  They are accomplices to murder.  If I were a cop I would never worry about the people in that neighborhood.  Someone got shot and it's past dark?  We will send someone out in the morning to clean up the mess.
> 
> Oh, and to flip back to my liberal position.  You white racists are not only responsible for the white shooter, you are the reason why black society is the way it is.  It wasn't like one day you made slavery illegal and the next you were hiring blacks, letting them live in your neighborhoods and go to your schools. It isn't like the day after slavery things were all better for black people.  Black society today is the result of us treating them like 2nd class citizens.  Hell, 3rd class citizens.  And instead of putting jobs in the hood we put them in Mexico, China and India.
> 
> We could solve this problem in a generation if you whites would stop being such racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we whites conservatives have nothing to do with the current state of black society.
> 
> other than the blame for Free TRade sending jobs to china, i will give you that one.
> 
> we can't even discuss any of the issues of black america without getting dogpiled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get "dogpiled"?
> 
> Maybe thats on you. I never get dogpiled when I discuss the issues of black America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it's not.
> 
> i accept primary blame for the impact of Free Trade for the gop and conservatives.
> 
> other than that, lib social policies are what is driving the dysfunction in the black community.
> 
> 
> any discussion of this reality gets us "dogpiled" as i said.
> 
> 
> you are part of the mob, not the target of the mob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh. You are one of those people who think ******* are lazy and shiftless because liberals give them free stuff in return for votes. Gotcha. You get dog piled for being a retard.
Click to expand...



Ever notice that it is the left...an just recently obama....who throw out the "N" word in converstation, and then attribute it to conservatives.....they just can't let race go can they......


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *South Carolina governor finally calls for Confederate flag to come down*




Well....considering a democrat put it up in the first place....it is fitting that a Republican pulls down the symbol of democrat racism......


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> Well....considering a democrat put it up in the first place....it is fitting that a Republican pulls down the symbol of democrat racism......


sure sure buddy whatever you say ...LOL the GOP has been repudiating the Dixie flag LOL sure buddy ....


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> they wouldn't stop one crime or one mass shooting.......all the new gun laws proposed after Sandy Hook......would have done nothing to stop the church shooting....not one thing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they would have because they'd have tightened up background checks and private sales.
> 
> But don't let that stop you.  Enjoy your little victory, guy.  You gun nuts own this.  Enjoy it.
Click to expand...



Again moron......please explain how background checks would have stopped the church shooting....please....tell us.......since either the dad bought the gun for the kid....thereby cancelling out any background check, the current federal check or any new "universal background check".....or the kid bought the gun with his own money because his pending felony wasn't in the system yet....thereby cancelling out those same background checks.....so please....tell us genius how background checks, even on private sales would have stopped this shooting....

Or any mass shooting including Santa Barbara, The 2 Fort Hood shootings, Sandy Hook, the Navy Yard, Virginia Tech, Columbine........any of them....we could also throw in the mass/rampage shootings from overseas since they have extreme gun control laws there and even their extreme gun control laws don't stop their mass shootings...

Please...explain the mechanics of how background checks...which were done....would have stopped the church shooting....


----------



## LoneLaugher

2aguy said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to see your sides point.  Did you see in Detroit this weekend a black guy shot 11 people killing 1.  Not only are black people not up in arms and there is no talk of charging the guy with a hate crime...Not only that, none of the 400 people are even willing to talk to police.  I thought black lives matter?  I guess only if they are taken by a white man do black people even care when blacks are murdered.  If its at the hands of another black, well that's alright.
> 
> And why should that black guy get any less time in jail than this guy in SC?  Other than he only killed 1 person and the person he killed was probably in a rival gang.  In other words, he didn't kill an innocent person.  But what about the 10 people who got shot?  They were innocent.  And what about the 400 witnesses?  They are not innocent IMO.  They are accomplices to murder.  If I were a cop I would never worry about the people in that neighborhood.  Someone got shot and it's past dark?  We will send someone out in the morning to clean up the mess.
> 
> Oh, and to flip back to my liberal position.  You white racists are not only responsible for the white shooter, you are the reason why black society is the way it is.  It wasn't like one day you made slavery illegal and the next you were hiring blacks, letting them live in your neighborhoods and go to your schools. It isn't like the day after slavery things were all better for black people.  Black society today is the result of us treating them like 2nd class citizens.  Hell, 3rd class citizens.  And instead of putting jobs in the hood we put them in Mexico, China and India.
> 
> We could solve this problem in a generation if you whites would stop being such racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we whites conservatives have nothing to do with the current state of black society.
> 
> other than the blame for Free TRade sending jobs to china, i will give you that one.
> 
> we can't even discuss any of the issues of black america without getting dogpiled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get "dogpiled"?
> 
> Maybe thats on you. I never get dogpiled when I discuss the issues of black America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it's not.
> 
> i accept primary blame for the impact of Free Trade for the gop and conservatives.
> 
> other than that, lib social policies are what is driving the dysfunction in the black community.
> 
> 
> any discussion of this reality gets us "dogpiled" as i said.
> 
> 
> you are part of the mob, not the target of the mob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh. You are one of those people who think ******* are lazy and shiftless because liberals give them free stuff in return for votes. Gotcha. You get dog piled for being a retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice that it is the left...an just recently obama....who throw out the "N" word in converstation, and then attribute it to conservatives.....they just can't let race go can they......
Click to expand...


Context, dummy. It matters.


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....considering a democrat put it up in the first place....it is fitting that a Republican pulls down the symbol of democrat racism......
> 
> 
> 
> sure sure buddy whatever you say ...LOL the GOP has been repudiating the Dixie flag LOL sure buddy ....
Click to expand...



Which party fought to save slavery under that flag?  Which party put that flag over the capital, not just in the monument?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*The wing nuts here were for the Dixie Flag before they were against it ....lol*

when people responded that with the display of the Confederate battle flag  they were celebrating their history, *I responded with who celebrates the history of legally owning human beings? Oh that's right, hate filled racists. *


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> Which party fought to save slavery under that flag?  Which party put that flag over the capital, not just in the monument?




what year and what century ?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*we are in the 21 st century and  wingnuttoso 2aguy wants to talk about the 19th century...gee I wonder why ...waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which party fought to save slavery under that flag?  Which party put that flag over the capital, not just in the monument?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what year and what century ?
Click to expand...



Here you go.....

And we have another example of a famous, respected democrat racist........



*Why is it flying at the Statehouse in Columbia, S.C.?*
i


The flag was first flown over the State Capitol dome by Democratic Gov. Fritz Hollings in 1962 to mark the centennial of the start of the Civil War, but many saw it as a reaction to the civil-rights movement and school desegregation.

The Complicated Political History Of The Confederate Flag It s All Politics NPR


----------



## Asclepias

2aguy said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to see your sides point.  Did you see in Detroit this weekend a black guy shot 11 people killing 1.  Not only are black people not up in arms and there is no talk of charging the guy with a hate crime...Not only that, none of the 400 people are even willing to talk to police.  I thought black lives matter?  I guess only if they are taken by a white man do black people even care when blacks are murdered.  If its at the hands of another black, well that's alright.
> 
> And why should that black guy get any less time in jail than this guy in SC?  Other than he only killed 1 person and the person he killed was probably in a rival gang.  In other words, he didn't kill an innocent person.  But what about the 10 people who got shot?  They were innocent.  And what about the 400 witnesses?  They are not innocent IMO.  They are accomplices to murder.  If I were a cop I would never worry about the people in that neighborhood.  Someone got shot and it's past dark?  We will send someone out in the morning to clean up the mess.
> 
> Oh, and to flip back to my liberal position.  You white racists are not only responsible for the white shooter, you are the reason why black society is the way it is.  It wasn't like one day you made slavery illegal and the next you were hiring blacks, letting them live in your neighborhoods and go to your schools. It isn't like the day after slavery things were all better for black people.  Black society today is the result of us treating them like 2nd class citizens.  Hell, 3rd class citizens.  And instead of putting jobs in the hood we put them in Mexico, China and India.
> 
> We could solve this problem in a generation if you whites would stop being such racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we whites conservatives have nothing to do with the current state of black society.
> 
> other than the blame for Free TRade sending jobs to china, i will give you that one.
> 
> we can't even discuss any of the issues of black america without getting dogpiled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get "dogpiled"?
> 
> Maybe thats on you. I never get dogpiled when I discuss the issues of black America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it's not.
> 
> i accept primary blame for the impact of Free Trade for the gop and conservatives.
> 
> other than that, lib social policies are what is driving the dysfunction in the black community.
> 
> 
> any discussion of this reality gets us "dogpiled" as i said.
> 
> 
> you are part of the mob, not the target of the mob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh. You are one of those people who think ******* are lazy and shiftless because liberals give them free stuff in return for votes. Gotcha. You get dog piled for being a retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice that it is the left...an just recently obama....who throw out the "N" word in converstation, and then attribute it to conservatives.....they just can't let race go can they......
Click to expand...

Youre confused. Ignorant white racists made up that term. They just happen to be abundant in the GOP and have always been conservatives.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which party fought to save slavery under that flag?  Which party put that flag over the capital, not just in the monument?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what year and what century ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go.....
> 
> The Complicated Political History Of The Confederate Flag It s All Politics NPR
Click to expand...

Here you go buddy boy
*Lindsey Graham: The Confederate flag is 'who we are'*


----------



## 2aguy

And here you go....fritz hollings....another racist democrat Senator and former racist democrat Governor.....that party is the home of all racists....

Ernest Hollings - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia



> *Ernest Frederick "Fritz" Hollings* (born January 1, 1922) served as a DemocraticUnited States Senator from South Carolina from 1966 to 2005, as well as the 106thGovernor of South Carolina (1959–1963) and the 77th Lieutenant Governor (1955–1959).


----------



## Asclepias

2aguy said:


> And here you go....fritz hollings....another racist democrat Senator and former racist democrat Governor.....that party is the home of all racists....
> 
> Ernest Hollings - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ernest Frederick "Fritz" Hollings* (born January 1, 1922) served as a DemocraticUnited States Senator from South Carolina from 1966 to 2005, as well as the 106thGovernor of South Carolina (1959–1963) and the 77th Lieutenant Governor (1955–1959).
Click to expand...

Yeah. We already pointed out the racists were predominantly Dem at the time.


----------



## 2aguy

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> we whites conservatives have nothing to do with the current state of black society.
> 
> other than the blame for Free TRade sending jobs to china, i will give you that one.
> 
> we can't even discuss any of the issues of black america without getting dogpiled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get "dogpiled"?
> 
> Maybe thats on you. I never get dogpiled when I discuss the issues of black America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it's not.
> 
> i accept primary blame for the impact of Free Trade for the gop and conservatives.
> 
> other than that, lib social policies are what is driving the dysfunction in the black community.
> 
> 
> any discussion of this reality gets us "dogpiled" as i said.
> 
> 
> you are part of the mob, not the target of the mob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh. You are one of those people who think ******* are lazy and shiftless because liberals give them free stuff in return for votes. Gotcha. You get dog piled for being a retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice that it is the left...an just recently obama....who throw out the "N" word in converstation, and then attribute it to conservatives.....they just can't let race go can they......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre confused. Ignorant white racists made up that term. They just happen to be abundant in the GOP and have always been conservatives.
Click to expand...



You don't realize that the GOP fought slavery, the klan and jim crow....while you guys supported all of those things......


----------



## 2aguy

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here you go....fritz hollings....another racist democrat Senator and former racist democrat Governor.....that party is the home of all racists....
> 
> Ernest Hollings - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ernest Frederick "Fritz" Hollings* (born January 1, 1922) served as a DemocraticUnited States Senator from South Carolina from 1966 to 2005, as well as the 106thGovernor of South Carolina (1959–1963) and the 77th Lieutenant Governor (1955–1959).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. We already pointed out the racists were predominantly Dem at the time.
Click to expand...



And they still are the entire democrat party is filled with racists......see my other thread.....


----------



## Asclepias

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get "dogpiled"?
> 
> Maybe thats on you. I never get dogpiled when I discuss the issues of black America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it's not.
> 
> i accept primary blame for the impact of Free Trade for the gop and conservatives.
> 
> other than that, lib social policies are what is driving the dysfunction in the black community.
> 
> 
> any discussion of this reality gets us "dogpiled" as i said.
> 
> 
> you are part of the mob, not the target of the mob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh. You are one of those people who think ******* are lazy and shiftless because liberals give them free stuff in return for votes. Gotcha. You get dog piled for being a retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ever notice that it is the left...an just recently obama....who throw out the "N" word in converstation, and then attribute it to conservatives.....they just can't let race go can they......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre confused. Ignorant white racists made up that term. They just happen to be abundant in the GOP and have always been conservatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't realize that the GOP fought slavery, the klan and jim crow....while you guys supported all of those things......
Click to expand...

You dont realize assumptions make you look foolish evidently. The GOP back then were the libs of today.


----------



## Asclepias

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here you go....fritz hollings....another racist democrat Senator and former racist democrat Governor.....that party is the home of all racists....
> 
> Ernest Hollings - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ernest Frederick "Fritz" Hollings* (born January 1, 1922) served as a DemocraticUnited States Senator from South Carolina from 1966 to 2005, as well as the 106thGovernor of South Carolina (1959–1963) and the 77th Lieutenant Governor (1955–1959).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. We already pointed out the racists were predominantly Dem at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And they still are the entire democrat party is filled with racists......see my other thread.....
Click to expand...

No I dont see your other thread. There is no way you can explain how you got it wrong.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*The GOP's Confederate Flag Problem -- NYMag*

*Let that hateful flag fly: From George W. Bush to Lindsey ...
*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Ernest Hollings was last a Governor in 1963...52 years ago


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Charleston shooting
* Leader of group cited in 'Dylann Roof manifesto' donated to top Republicans *

Council of Conservative Citizens cited on site linked to Charleston suspect
Ted Cruz campaign tells Guardian it will ‘be making a full refund’
FEC shows Earl Holt gave to 2016 hopefuls Santorum, Paul and others
Leader of group cited in Dylann Roof manifesto donated to top Republicans US news The Guardian


----------



## 2aguy

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here you go....fritz hollings....another racist democrat Senator and former racist democrat Governor.....that party is the home of all racists....
> 
> Ernest Hollings - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ernest Frederick "Fritz" Hollings* (born January 1, 1922) served as a DemocraticUnited States Senator from South Carolina from 1966 to 2005, as well as the 106thGovernor of South Carolina (1959–1963) and the 77th Lieutenant Governor (1955–1959).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. We already pointed out the racists were predominantly Dem at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And they still are the entire democrat party is filled with racists......see my other thread.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I dont see your other thread. There is no way you can explain how you got it wrong.
Click to expand...



Here you go....I brought it to you.....and added Fritz Hollings, the democrat racist who put the flag on the top of the S.C. capital building...

These groups are openly racist, and are supported by and supporters of, the current democrat party....did I forget any?
La Raza..hispanic racist group (for goodness sake it means "The Race")

The NAACP...except for whites who pretend to be black their policies are racist....

The Congressional Black Caucus

The Nation of Islam...

The New Black Panther Party (obama and eric holder protected them from charges of voter intimidaiton)

the Church formerly run by racist jeremiah wright...

Current racists in the democrat party...

al sharpton
jesse jackson

bill clinton (also a violent sexual predator):
Dedicated a statue to his good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright, an old school racist democrat, and had orval faubus, the guy who used the Arkansas national guard to block the 9 black children from attending the white school....an honored position at his inauguration as Governor of Arkansas.........imagine a Repulican doing either one of those things or having either one of those actual racists as good friends and political mentors...

barak obama ( attended an openly black racist church for 20 years.....see if a Republican could do that and get elected to anything.......was married by the racist pator, and had his kids baptized by the racist pastor)

Fritz Hollings, Governor then Senator for South Carolina....actually put the democrat racist slave flag on the capital building....


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Ernest Hollings was last a Governor in 1963...52 years ago




And he is the one who put the racist, democrat slave owner flag up.......right?


----------



## Asclepias

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here you go....fritz hollings....another racist democrat Senator and former racist democrat Governor.....that party is the home of all racists....
> 
> Ernest Hollings - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ernest Frederick "Fritz" Hollings* (born January 1, 1922) served as a DemocraticUnited States Senator from South Carolina from 1966 to 2005, as well as the 106thGovernor of South Carolina (1959–1963) and the 77th Lieutenant Governor (1955–1959).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. We already pointed out the racists were predominantly Dem at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And they still are the entire democrat party is filled with racists......see my other thread.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I dont see your other thread. There is no way you can explain how you got it wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go....I brought it to you.....and added Fritz Hollings, the democrat racist who put the flag on the top of the S.C. capital building...
> 
> These groups are openly racist, and are supported by and supporters of, the current democrat party....did I forget any?
> La Raza..hispanic racist group (for goodness sake it means "The Race")
> 
> The NAACP...except for whites who pretend to be black their policies are racist....
> 
> The Congressional Black Caucus
> 
> The Nation of Islam...
> 
> The New Black Panther Party (obama and eric holder protected them from charges of voter intimidaiton)
> 
> the Church formerly run by racist jeremiah wright...
> 
> Current racists in the democrat party...
> 
> al sharpton
> jesse jackson
> 
> bill clinton (also a violent sexual predator):
> Dedicated a statue to his good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright, an old school racist democrat, and had orval faubus, the guy who used the Arkansas national guard to block the 9 black children from attending the white school....an honored position at his inauguration as Governor of Arkansas.........imagine a Repulican doing either one of those things or having either one of those actual racists as good friends and political mentors...
> 
> barak obama ( attended an openly black racist church for 20 years.....see if a Republican could do that and get elected to anything.......was married by the racist pator, and had his kids baptized by the racist pastor)
> 
> Fritz Hollings, Governor then Senator for South Carolina....actually put the democrat racist slave flag on the capital building....
Click to expand...

That was funny if not a serious example of how ignorant you are.


----------



## Asclepias

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ernest Hollings was last a Governor in 1963...52 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he is the one who put the racist, democrat slave owner flag up.......right?
Click to expand...

That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.


----------



## 2aguy

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here you go....fritz hollings....another racist democrat Senator and former racist democrat Governor.....that party is the home of all racists....
> 
> Ernest Hollings - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. We already pointed out the racists were predominantly Dem at the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And they still are the entire democrat party is filled with racists......see my other thread.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I dont see your other thread. There is no way you can explain how you got it wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go....I brought it to you.....and added Fritz Hollings, the democrat racist who put the flag on the top of the S.C. capital building...
> 
> These groups are openly racist, and are supported by and supporters of, the current democrat party....did I forget any?
> La Raza..hispanic racist group (for goodness sake it means "The Race")
> 
> The NAACP...except for whites who pretend to be black their policies are racist....
> 
> The Congressional Black Caucus
> 
> The Nation of Islam...
> 
> The New Black Panther Party (obama and eric holder protected them from charges of voter intimidaiton)
> 
> the Church formerly run by racist jeremiah wright...
> 
> Current racists in the democrat party...
> 
> al sharpton
> jesse jackson
> 
> bill clinton (also a violent sexual predator):
> Dedicated a statue to his good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright, an old school racist democrat, and had orval faubus, the guy who used the Arkansas national guard to block the 9 black children from attending the white school....an honored position at his inauguration as Governor of Arkansas.........imagine a Repulican doing either one of those things or having either one of those actual racists as good friends and political mentors...
> 
> barak obama ( attended an openly black racist church for 20 years.....see if a Republican could do that and get elected to anything.......was married by the racist pator, and had his kids baptized by the racist pastor)
> 
> Fritz Hollings, Governor then Senator for South Carolina....actually put the democrat racist slave flag on the capital building....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was funny if not a serious example of how ignorant you are.
Click to expand...



Ah....clever......I state actual facts about the racist groups that are at the heart of the democrat party....real racists....actual racists.....and you can't say it is wrong....

So you call me ignorant.....

Wow.....you are soooooo clever.......


----------



## 2aguy

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ernest Hollings was last a Governor in 1963...52 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he is the one who put the racist, democrat slave owner flag up.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
Click to expand...



No....only Strom Thurmond, and he renounced his old ways when Nixon confronted him about it.....j. william fulbright...bill clinton's good friend, ( bill clinton the violent sexual predator)  was still a democrat ....dittos orvaul faubus who clinton had at his inauguration....and all the rest of the old school democrat racists....like robert byrd, the kleagle in the kkk......


----------



## 2aguy

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ernest Hollings was last a Governor in 1963...52 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he is the one who put the racist, democrat slave owner flag up.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
Click to expand...



That was a democrat flag put up by democrat governor Fritz Hollings.......you can lie and lie all day long...but the truth is coming out about the real racists...the democrats......


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ernest Hollings was last a Governor in 1963...52 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he is the one who put the racist, democrat slave owner flag up.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was a democrat flag put up by democrat governor Fritz Hollings.......you can lie and lie all day long...but the truth is coming out about the real racists...the democrats......
Click to expand...

sure sure ...last Gov when about 52 years ago sure thing...


----------



## Asclepias

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. We already pointed out the racists were predominantly Dem at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they still are the entire democrat party is filled with racists......see my other thread.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I dont see your other thread. There is no way you can explain how you got it wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go....I brought it to you.....and added Fritz Hollings, the democrat racist who put the flag on the top of the S.C. capital building...
> 
> These groups are openly racist, and are supported by and supporters of, the current democrat party....did I forget any?
> La Raza..hispanic racist group (for goodness sake it means "The Race")
> 
> The NAACP...except for whites who pretend to be black their policies are racist....
> 
> The Congressional Black Caucus
> 
> The Nation of Islam...
> 
> The New Black Panther Party (obama and eric holder protected them from charges of voter intimidaiton)
> 
> the Church formerly run by racist jeremiah wright...
> 
> Current racists in the democrat party...
> 
> al sharpton
> jesse jackson
> 
> bill clinton (also a violent sexual predator):
> Dedicated a statue to his good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright, an old school racist democrat, and had orval faubus, the guy who used the Arkansas national guard to block the 9 black children from attending the white school....an honored position at his inauguration as Governor of Arkansas.........imagine a Repulican doing either one of those things or having either one of those actual racists as good friends and political mentors...
> 
> barak obama ( attended an openly black racist church for 20 years.....see if a Republican could do that and get elected to anything.......was married by the racist pator, and had his kids baptized by the racist pastor)
> 
> Fritz Hollings, Governor then Senator for South Carolina....actually put the democrat racist slave flag on the capital building....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was funny if not a serious example of how ignorant you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah....clever......I state actual facts about the racist groups that are at the heart of the democrat party....real racists....actual racists.....and you can't say it is wrong....
> 
> So you call me ignorant.....
> 
> Wow.....you are soooooo clever.......
Click to expand...

Opinions are not facts. Sorry but your opinion is evidently not credible.


----------



## Asclepias

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ernest Hollings was last a Governor in 1963...52 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he is the one who put the racist, democrat slave owner flag up.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was a democrat flag put up by democrat governor Fritz Hollings.......you can lie and lie all day long...but the truth is coming out about the real racists...the democrats......
Click to expand...

I guess this is where I need a link from you to prove it was a democratic symbol and not a racist one.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is some murders different than any other? they are all done out of hate
> 
> I thought we were all Equal under the Law
> 
> this is dangerous to say some people are more special than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to see your sides point.  Did you see in Detroit this weekend a black guy shot 11 people killing 1.  Not only are black people not up in arms and there is no talk of charging the guy with a hate crime...Not only that, none of the 400 people are even willing to talk to police.  I thought black lives matter?  I guess only if they are taken by a white man do black people even care when blacks are murdered.  If its at the hands of another black, well that's alright.
> 
> And why should that black guy get any less time in jail than this guy in SC?  Other than he only killed 1 person and the person he killed was probably in a rival gang.  In other words, he didn't kill an innocent person.  But what about the 10 people who got shot?  They were innocent.  And what about the 400 witnesses?  They are not innocent IMO.  They are accomplices to murder.  If I were a cop I would never worry about the people in that neighborhood.  Someone got shot and it's past dark?  We will send someone out in the morning to clean up the mess.
> 
> Oh, and to flip back to my liberal position.  You white racists are not only responsible for the white shooter, you are the reason why black society is the way it is.  It wasn't like one day you made slavery illegal and the next you were hiring blacks, letting them live in your neighborhoods and go to your schools. It isn't like the day after slavery things were all better for black people.  Black society today is the result of us treating them like 2nd class citizens.  Hell, 3rd class citizens.  And instead of putting jobs in the hood we put them in Mexico, China and India.
> 
> We could solve this problem in a generation if you whites would stop being such racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we whites conservatives have nothing to do with the current state of black society.
> 
> other than the blame for Free TRade sending jobs to china, i will give you that one.
> 
> we can't even discuss any of the issues of black america without getting dogpiled.
Click to expand...

I really like you. I'm pretty liberal too. but you seem like a very rational and reasonable person so far.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is some murders different than any other? they are all done out of hate
> 
> I thought we were all Equal under the Law
> 
> this is dangerous to say some people are more special than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to see your sides point.  Did you see in Detroit this weekend a black guy shot 11 people killing 1.  Not only are black people not up in arms and there is no talk of charging the guy with a hate crime...Not only that, none of the 400 people are even willing to talk to police.  I thought black lives matter?  I guess only if they are taken by a white man do black people even care when blacks are murdered.  If its at the hands of another black, well that's alright.
> 
> And why should that black guy get any less time in jail than this guy in SC?  Other than he only killed 1 person and the person he killed was probably in a rival gang.  In other words, he didn't kill an innocent person.  But what about the 10 people who got shot?  They were innocent.  And what about the 400 witnesses?  They are not innocent IMO.  They are accomplices to murder.  If I were a cop I would never worry about the people in that neighborhood.  Someone got shot and it's past dark?  We will send someone out in the morning to clean up the mess.
> 
> Oh, and to flip back to my liberal position.  You white racists are not only responsible for the white shooter, you are the reason why black society is the way it is.  It wasn't like one day you made slavery illegal and the next you were hiring blacks, letting them live in your neighborhoods and go to your schools. It isn't like the day after slavery things were all better for black people.  Black society today is the result of us treating them like 2nd class citizens.  Hell, 3rd class citizens.  And instead of putting jobs in the hood we put them in Mexico, China and India.
> 
> We could solve this problem in a generation if you whites would stop being such racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we whites conservatives have nothing to do with the current state of black society.
> 
> other than the blame for Free TRade sending jobs to china, i will give you that one.
> 
> we can't even discuss any of the issues of black america without getting dogpiled.
Click to expand...

the one thing I would disagree with you on is that white conservatives have nothing to do with the current state of Black society? are you unaware of the subject like white privilege? GOP policies are anti middle class and poor and a lot of those poor people are black ie GOP policies are racist if they hurt the majority of a certain race. But I think GOP policies hurt poor and middle class people too. To them we're all niggas. and there are plenty of rich gay and black Republicans. the only thing that matters in the GOP is money they just use wedge issues to divide us.

unless you are suggesting that the GOP is the best party for everyone? for the poor, middle class and Rich? Really? So this should be a one party country?


----------



## sealybobo

Stephanie said:


> SNIP:
> *Philadelphia, Detroit Suffer Mass Shootings Over the Weekend*
> * National media? Crickets. *
> 6.21.2015
> News
> Mark Tapson
> 129
> CBS Philly reported:
> 
> The party along the 4100 block of Ogden Street, police say ended with chaos after at least two blasts from a shotgun. Lieutenant John Walker says the kids shot: an 18-month old girl hit in the neck, an 11 year old boy shot in the leg and back and a 12 year-old boy struck in the chest.
> 
> An "ongoing feud between two groups" may have led to the shooting.
> 
> In Detroit, a frustrated Detroit Police Chief James Craig pleaded with neighbors, witnesses and victims to come forward with information about what he called "cowardly thugs" and "urban terrorists" responsible for a "retaliation-type" shooting Saturday night that left 11 people wounded and one dead.
> 
> Craig said officers are seeking two men believed to have exchanged 47 shots of gunfire with the victim, 19-year-old Malik Jones, at an annual neighborhood basketball game attended by about 300 people, including families.
> 
> ALL of it here:
> Philadelphia Detroit Suffer Mass Shootings Over the Weekend Truth Revolt


can you believe 400 people at this party and no one will speak? So why are they even worry about the people in South Carolina? Seems like if a black person would have shot those people would be no big deal


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is some murders different than any other? they are all done out of hate
> 
> I thought we were all Equal under the Law
> 
> this is dangerous to say some people are more special than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to see your sides point.  Did you see in Detroit this weekend a black guy shot 11 people killing 1.  Not only are black people not up in arms and there is no talk of charging the guy with a hate crime...Not only that, none of the 400 people are even willing to talk to police.  I thought black lives matter?  I guess only if they are taken by a white man do black people even care when blacks are murdered.  If its at the hands of another black, well that's alright.
> 
> And why should that black guy get any less time in jail than this guy in SC?  Other than he only killed 1 person and the person he killed was probably in a rival gang.  In other words, he didn't kill an innocent person.  But what about the 10 people who got shot?  They were innocent.  And what about the 400 witnesses?  They are not innocent IMO.  They are accomplices to murder.  If I were a cop I would never worry about the people in that neighborhood.  Someone got shot and it's past dark?  We will send someone out in the morning to clean up the mess.
> 
> Oh, and to flip back to my liberal position.  You white racists are not only responsible for the white shooter, you are the reason why black society is the way it is.  It wasn't like one day you made slavery illegal and the next you were hiring blacks, letting them live in your neighborhoods and go to your schools. It isn't like the day after slavery things were all better for black people.  Black society today is the result of us treating them like 2nd class citizens.  Hell, 3rd class citizens.  And instead of putting jobs in the hood we put them in Mexico, China and India.
> 
> We could solve this problem in a generation if you whites would stop being such racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we whites conservatives have nothing to do with the current state of black society.
> 
> other than the blame for Free TRade sending jobs to china, i will give you that one.
> 
> we can't even discuss any of the issues of black america without getting dogpiled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the one thing I would disagree with you on is that white conservatives have nothing to do with the current state of Black society? are you unaware of the subject like white privilege? GOP policies are anti middle class and poor and a lot of those poor people are black ie GOP policies are racist if they hurt the majority of a certain race. But I think GOP policies hurt poor and middle class people too. To them we're all niggas. and there are plenty of rich gay and black Republicans. the only thing that matters in the GOP is money they just use wedge issues to divide us.
> 
> unless you are suggesting that the GOP is the best party for everyone? for the poor, middle class and Rich? Really? So this should be a one party country?
Click to expand...

That is some seriously deluded nonsense right there.

What GOP policy in any way injured or otherwise infringes upon the rights of black people, SPECIFICALLY?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

sealybobo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNIP:
> *Philadelphia, Detroit Suffer Mass Shootings Over the Weekend*
> * National media? Crickets. *
> 6.21.2015
> News
> Mark Tapson
> 129
> CBS Philly reported:
> 
> The party along the 4100 block of Ogden Street, police say ended with chaos after at least two blasts from a shotgun. Lieutenant John Walker says the kids shot: an 18-month old girl hit in the neck, an 11 year old boy shot in the leg and back and a 12 year-old boy struck in the chest.
> 
> An "ongoing feud between two groups" may have led to the shooting.
> 
> In Detroit, a frustrated Detroit Police Chief James Craig pleaded with neighbors, witnesses and victims to come forward with information about what he called "cowardly thugs" and "urban terrorists" responsible for a "retaliation-type" shooting Saturday night that left 11 people wounded and one dead.
> 
> Craig said officers are seeking two men believed to have exchanged 47 shots of gunfire with the victim, 19-year-old Malik Jones, at an annual neighborhood basketball game attended by about 300 people, including families.
> 
> ALL of it here:
> Philadelphia Detroit Suffer Mass Shootings Over the Weekend Truth Revolt
> 
> 
> 
> can you believe 400 people at this party and no one will speak? So why are they even worry about the people in South Carolina? Seems like if a black person would have shot those people would be no big deal
Click to expand...


It doesn't fit the narrative therefore it didn't happen.

It's a form of delusion and typical of RELATIVISM.


----------



## Asclepias

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ernest Hollings was last a Governor in 1963...52 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he is the one who put the racist, democrat slave owner flag up.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....only Strom Thurmond, and he renounced his old ways when Nixon confronted him about it.....j. william fulbright...bill clinton's good friend, ( bill clinton the violent sexual predator)  was still a democrat ....dittos orvaul faubus who clinton had at his inauguration....and all the rest of the old school democrat racists....like robert byrd, the kleagle in the kkk......
Click to expand...

Only Strom Thurmond? You idiot. The entire south went to the Reps. Are you really that stupid about history?


----------



## Asclepias

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> SNIP:
> *Philadelphia, Detroit Suffer Mass Shootings Over the Weekend*
> * National media? Crickets. *
> 6.21.2015
> News
> Mark Tapson
> 129
> CBS Philly reported:
> 
> The party along the 4100 block of Ogden Street, police say ended with chaos after at least two blasts from a shotgun. Lieutenant John Walker says the kids shot: an 18-month old girl hit in the neck, an 11 year old boy shot in the leg and back and a 12 year-old boy struck in the chest.
> 
> An "ongoing feud between two groups" may have led to the shooting.
> 
> In Detroit, a frustrated Detroit Police Chief James Craig pleaded with neighbors, witnesses and victims to come forward with information about what he called "cowardly thugs" and "urban terrorists" responsible for a "retaliation-type" shooting Saturday night that left 11 people wounded and one dead.
> 
> Craig said officers are seeking two men believed to have exchanged 47 shots of gunfire with the victim, 19-year-old Malik Jones, at an annual neighborhood basketball game attended by about 300 people, including families.
> 
> ALL of it here:
> Philadelphia Detroit Suffer Mass Shootings Over the Weekend Truth Revolt
> 
> 
> 
> can you believe 400 people at this party and no one will speak? So why are they even worry about the people in South Carolina? Seems like if a black person would have shot those people would be no big deal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't fit the narrative therefore it didn't happen.
> 
> It's a form of delusion and typical of RELATIVISM.
Click to expand...

Or maybe everyone sees it for what it is.....a deflection and off topic?


----------



## sealybobo

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is some murders different than any other? they are all done out of hate
> 
> I thought we were all Equal under the Law
> 
> this is dangerous to say some people are more special than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to see your sides point.  Did you see in Detroit this weekend a black guy shot 11 people killing 1.  Not only are black people not up in arms and there is no talk of charging the guy with a hate crime...Not only that, none of the 400 people are even willing to talk to police.  I thought black lives matter?  I guess only if they are taken by a white man do black people even care when blacks are murdered.  If its at the hands of another black, well that's alright.
> 
> And why should that black guy get any less time in jail than this guy in SC?  Other than he only killed 1 person and the person he killed was probably in a rival gang.  In other words, he didn't kill an innocent person.  But what about the 10 people who got shot?  They were innocent.  And what about the 400 witnesses?  They are not innocent IMO.  They are accomplices to murder.  If I were a cop I would never worry about the people in that neighborhood.  Someone got shot and it's past dark?  We will send someone out in the morning to clean up the mess.
> 
> Oh, and to flip back to my liberal position.  You white racists are not only responsible for the white shooter, you are the reason why black society is the way it is.  It wasn't like one day you made slavery illegal and the next you were hiring blacks, letting them live in your neighborhoods and go to your schools. It isn't like the day after slavery things were all better for black people.  Black society today is the result of us treating them like 2nd class citizens.  Hell, 3rd class citizens.  And instead of putting jobs in the hood we put them in Mexico, China and India.
> 
> We could solve this problem in a generation if you whites would stop being such racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we whites conservatives have nothing to do with the current state of black society.
> 
> other than the blame for Free TRade sending jobs to china, i will give you that one.
> 
> we can't even discuss any of the issues of black america without getting dogpiled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the one thing I would disagree with you on is that white conservatives have nothing to do with the current state of Black society? are you unaware of the subject like white privilege? GOP policies are anti middle class and poor and a lot of those poor people are black ie GOP policies are racist if they hurt the majority of a certain race. But I think GOP policies hurt poor and middle class people too. To them we're all niggas. and there are plenty of rich gay and black Republicans. the only thing that matters in the GOP is money they just use wedge issues to divide us.
> 
> unless you are suggesting that the GOP is the best party for everyone? for the poor, middle class and Rich? Really? So this should be a one party country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is some seriously deluded nonsense right there.
> 
> What GOP policy in any way injured or otherwise infringes upon the rights of black people, SPECIFICALLY?
Click to expand...

the right to a fair wage


----------



## 2aguy

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ernest Hollings was last a Governor in 1963...52 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he is the one who put the racist, democrat slave owner flag up.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was a democrat flag put up by democrat governor Fritz Hollings.......you can lie and lie all day long...but the truth is coming out about the real racists...the democrats......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess this is where I need a link from you to prove it was a democratic symbol and not a racist one.
Click to expand...




Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ernest Hollings was last a Governor in 1963...52 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he is the one who put the racist, democrat slave owner flag up.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was a democrat flag put up by democrat governor Fritz Hollings.......you can lie and lie all day long...but the truth is coming out about the real racists...the democrats......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess this is where I need a link from you to prove it was a democratic symbol and not a racist one.
Click to expand...



Well...it was a battle flag of South Carolina.....the governors of South Carolina before and during the Civil War were all democrats.......all of them...when the military units of that state fought to keep slavery...

I Don't think any republicans fought under that flag....

List of Governors of South Carolina - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## 2aguy

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ernest Hollings was last a Governor in 1963...52 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he is the one who put the racist, democrat slave owner flag up.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....only Strom Thurmond, and he renounced his old ways when Nixon confronted him about it.....j. william fulbright...bill clinton's good friend, ( bill clinton the violent sexual predator)  was still a democrat ....dittos orvaul faubus who clinton had at his inauguration....and all the rest of the old school democrat racists....like robert byrd, the kleagle in the kkk......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Strom Thurmond? You idiot. The entire south went to the Reps. Are you really that stupid about history?
Click to expand...


Really....have you read about that election...Nixon won e new south the democrats the old racist south........


----------



## 2aguy

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ernest Hollings was last a Governor in 1963...52 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he is the one who put the racist, democrat slave owner flag up.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....only Strom Thurmond, and he renounced his old ways when Nixon confronted him about it.....j. william fulbright...bill clinton's good friend, ( bill clinton the violent sexual predator)  was still a democrat ....dittos orvaul faubus who clinton had at his inauguration....and all the rest of the old school democrat racists....like robert byrd, the kleagle in the kkk......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Strom Thurmond? You idiot. The entire south went to the Reps. Are you really that stupid about history?
Click to expand...


The Southern Strategy Myth and the Lost Majority RedState


----------



## Asclepias

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ernest Hollings was last a Governor in 1963...52 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he is the one who put the racist, democrat slave owner flag up.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....only Strom Thurmond, and he renounced his old ways when Nixon confronted him about it.....j. william fulbright...bill clinton's good friend, ( bill clinton the violent sexual predator)  was still a democrat ....dittos orvaul faubus who clinton had at his inauguration....and all the rest of the old school democrat racists....like robert byrd, the kleagle in the kkk......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Strom Thurmond? You idiot. The entire south went to the Reps. Are you really that stupid about history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Southern Strategy Myth and the Lost Majority RedState
Click to expand...

redstate.com?  Seriously? You and I both know thats not a credible link but good try. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I didnt read your link because I already know how the southern voting population went from supporting the Dems to the Reps.   To top it of two of your GOP chairmen admitted to the dreaded "Southern Strategy".


----------



## ChrisL

I saw the people of Charleston on the news earlier tonight, and it was quite nice the way they seem to have come together as a community.


----------



## 2aguy

and more on the myth of the southern strategy...

Quoting from an actual work on the myth of the southern strategy...

The myth of a GOP Southern strategy Chicago

These Republican gains came not from the most rural and “Deep South” regions, but rather from the newer cities and suburbs. If the new southern Republican voters were white racists, one would have expected that Mississippi, Alabama and Georgia would have been the first to turn. Instead, as Gerard Alexander notes in “The Myth of the Racist Republicans,” the turn toward the GOP began in Virginia, North Carolina, Texas, Tennessee and Florida. Eisenhower did best in the peripheral states. Alexander concludes: “(T)he GOP’s southern electorate was not rural, nativist, less educated, afraid of change, or concentrated in the . . . Deep South. It was disproportionately suburban, middle class, educated, young, non-native southern, and concentrated in the growth points that were the least ‘Southern’ parts of the south.”


----------



## 2aguy

ChrisL said:


> I saw the people of Charleston on the news earlier tonight, and it was quite nice the way they seem to have come together as a community.




don't worry...the Borg queen Obama will have sent the signal to the Borg drones....they will converge on Charleston to agitate and initiate violence.....


----------



## 2aguy

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he is the one who put the racist, democrat slave owner flag up.......right?
> 
> 
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....only Strom Thurmond, and he renounced his old ways when Nixon confronted him about it.....j. william fulbright...bill clinton's good friend, ( bill clinton the violent sexual predator)  was still a democrat ....dittos orvaul faubus who clinton had at his inauguration....and all the rest of the old school democrat racists....like robert byrd, the kleagle in the kkk......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Strom Thurmond? You idiot. The entire south went to the Reps. Are you really that stupid about history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Southern Strategy Myth and the Lost Majority RedState
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> redstate.com?  Seriously? You and I both know thats not a credible link but good try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt read your link because I already know how the southern voting population went from supporting the Dems to the Reps.   To top it of two of your GOP chairmen admitted to the dreaded "Southern Strategy".
Click to expand...



You don't know anything...if you did you wouldn't' be a lefty......


----------



## Asclepias

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No....only Strom Thurmond, and he renounced his old ways when Nixon confronted him about it.....j. william fulbright...bill clinton's good friend, ( bill clinton the violent sexual predator)  was still a democrat ....dittos orvaul faubus who clinton had at his inauguration....and all the rest of the old school democrat racists....like robert byrd, the kleagle in the kkk......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Strom Thurmond? You idiot. The entire south went to the Reps. Are you really that stupid about history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Southern Strategy Myth and the Lost Majority RedState
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> redstate.com?  Seriously? You and I both know thats not a credible link but good try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt read your link because I already know how the southern voting population went from supporting the Dems to the Reps.   To top it of two of your GOP chairmen admitted to the dreaded "Southern Strategy".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know anything...if you did you wouldn't' be a lefty......
Click to expand...

I know youre full of shit. I am a lefty.


----------



## ChrisL

2aguy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the people of Charleston on the news earlier tonight, and it was quite nice the way they seem to have come together as a community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't worry...the Borg queen Obama will have sent the signal to the Borg drones....they will converge on Charleston to agitate and initiate violence.....
Click to expand...


I hope you're wrong because it's nice to see that for a change.


----------



## 2aguy

ChrisL said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the people of Charleston on the news earlier tonight, and it was quite nice the way they seem to have come together as a community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't worry...the Borg queen Obama will have sent the signal to the Borg drones....they will converge on Charleston to agitate and initiate violence.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you're wrong because it's nice to see that for a change.
Click to expand...


but the democrats can't have whites and blacks living together in peace....it defeats  them in elections...


----------



## Asclepias

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ernest Hollings was last a Governor in 1963...52 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he is the one who put the racist, democrat slave owner flag up.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....only Strom Thurmond, and he renounced his old ways when Nixon confronted him about it.....j. william fulbright...bill clinton's good friend, ( bill clinton the violent sexual predator)  was still a democrat ....dittos orvaul faubus who clinton had at his inauguration....and all the rest of the old school democrat racists....like robert byrd, the kleagle in the kkk......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Strom Thurmond? You idiot. The entire south went to the Reps. Are you really that stupid about history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really....have you read about that election...Nixon won e new south the democrats the old racist south........
Click to expand...

Not only did I read about the election where Wallace with a purely racist platform won most of those southern states but I followed all the elections afterwards where all the racists shifted to the republican party after blantant racism became uncool and political suicide. Sorry dude.


----------



## ChrisL

2aguy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the people of Charleston on the news earlier tonight, and it was quite nice the way they seem to have come together as a community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't worry...the Borg queen Obama will have sent the signal to the Borg drones....they will converge on Charleston to agitate and initiate violence.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you're wrong because it's nice to see that for a change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but the democrats can't have whites and blacks living together in peace....it defeats  them in elections...
Click to expand...


Well, anyway, I just wanted to make note of that.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

MarcATL said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those victims families show all you liberals what true Christianity is.
> I'm not a believer but God bless all of them
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's when your ilk likes blacks to be, simple, meek, mild and forgiving. Whenever we've had enough of the abuse and stand our ground, we suddenly are a danger to society, e.g. Malcolm X.
> 
> *SMH*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Awe somebody's a little salty.

Bite me


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> Again moron......please explain how background checks would have stopped the church shooting....please....tell us.......since either the dad bought the gun for the kid....thereby cancelling out any background check, the current federal check or any new "universal background check".....or the kid bought the gun with his own money because his pending felony wasn't in the system yet...



So it wasn't a universal background check.  It was an inadequate background check that didn't cover family members or current charges.   



2aguy said:


> Please...explain the mechanics of how background checks...which were done....would have stopped the church shooting....



Here's the mechanics I'd use.  You sell the gun used in a mass shooting, you go to jail. Period. 

Do not pass Go, do not collect 200 dollars.


----------



## sealybobo

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ernest Hollings was last a Governor in 1963...52 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he is the one who put the racist, democrat slave owner flag up.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was a democrat flag put up by democrat governor Fritz Hollings.......you can lie and lie all day long...but the truth is coming out about the real racists...the democrats......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess this is where I need a link from you to prove it was a democratic symbol and not a racist one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ernest Hollings was last a Governor in 1963...52 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And he is the one who put the racist, democrat slave owner flag up.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was a democrat flag put up by democrat governor Fritz Hollings.......you can lie and lie all day long...but the truth is coming out about the real racists...the democrats......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess this is where I need a link from you to prove it was a democratic symbol and not a racist one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well...it was a battle flag of South Carolina.....the governors of South Carolina before and during the Civil War were all democrats.......all of them...when the military units of that state fought to keep slavery...
> 
> I Don't think any republicans fought under that flag....
> 
> List of Governors of South Carolina - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

you need to realize Republicans or Democrats back then and vice a versa


----------



## Correll

LoneLaugher said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is some murders different than any other? they are all done out of hate
> 
> I thought we were all Equal under the Law
> 
> this is dangerous to say some people are more special than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to see your sides point.  Did you see in Detroit this weekend a black guy shot 11 people killing 1.  Not only are black people not up in arms and there is no talk of charging the guy with a hate crime...Not only that, none of the 400 people are even willing to talk to police.  I thought black lives matter?  I guess only if they are taken by a white man do black people even care when blacks are murdered.  If its at the hands of another black, well that's alright.
> 
> And why should that black guy get any less time in jail than this guy in SC?  Other than he only killed 1 person and the person he killed was probably in a rival gang.  In other words, he didn't kill an innocent person.  But what about the 10 people who got shot?  They were innocent.  And what about the 400 witnesses?  They are not innocent IMO.  They are accomplices to murder.  If I were a cop I would never worry about the people in that neighborhood.  Someone got shot and it's past dark?  We will send someone out in the morning to clean up the mess.
> 
> Oh, and to flip back to my liberal position.  You white racists are not only responsible for the white shooter, you are the reason why black society is the way it is.  It wasn't like one day you made slavery illegal and the next you were hiring blacks, letting them live in your neighborhoods and go to your schools. It isn't like the day after slavery things were all better for black people.  Black society today is the result of us treating them like 2nd class citizens.  Hell, 3rd class citizens.  And instead of putting jobs in the hood we put them in Mexico, China and India.
> 
> We could solve this problem in a generation if you whites would stop being such racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we whites conservatives have nothing to do with the current state of black society.
> 
> other than the blame for Free TRade sending jobs to china, i will give you that one.
> 
> we can't even discuss any of the issues of black america without getting dogpiled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get "dogpiled"?
> 
> Maybe thats on you. I never get dogpiled when I discuss the issues of black America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it's not.
> 
> i accept primary blame for the impact of Free Trade for the gop and conservatives.
> 
> other than that, lib social policies are what is driving the dysfunction in the black community.
> 
> 
> any discussion of this reality gets us "dogpiled" as i said.
> 
> 
> you are part of the mob, not the target of the mob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh. You are one of those people who think ******* are lazy and shiftless because liberals give them free stuff in return for votes. Gotcha. You get dog piled for being a retard.
Click to expand...


and you just demonstrated the type of dishonest Race Card demagoguery i was referring to.

you post is nothing but lies, and it is completely typical of the response if we cons even attempt to slightly reference the real issues of the black community.

and thus, we have no responsibility for the issues of the black community today.

other than the results of Free Trade, as I said.

and you can fuck off you lying asshole.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *South Carolina governor finally calls for Confederate flag to come down*



dumb ass. you can't appease a mob.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. the one white i recommended had seniority and was extremely knowledgeable about the job. the other had a degree related to the field. instead they hired someone who i told them was not suited to the job because they wanted more blacks in management. that was wrong and the fact that other wrongs exist in the world does not change that.
> 
> 2. logical fallacy of appeal to ridicule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because your point is ridiculous.
> 
> You said that person wasn't qualified, and I'll be you spent the whole time he was there sandbagging him.
Click to expand...



she actually, and no i did not.

she just did not have the maturity needed to handle being middle management. and that position was a pressure cooker.

as was demonstrated by the fact that she got fired within a couple of months.

upper management disregarded qualified white people to look for black candidates. 

and why do you think that claim is ridiculous?

there are laws in place that put companies and organizations are risk  of being sued if their is even an possible appearance of discrimination, and with the number of lib judges who believe in disparate impact, the onus of proof is on the company.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *we are in the 21 st century and  wingnuttoso 2aguy wants to talk about the 19th century...gee I wonder why ...waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*



we are in the 21st century and you wingnutts whine about the 19th century all the time, from slaver to indian genocide.

what is good for the goose is good for the gander.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is some murders different than any other? they are all done out of hate
> 
> I thought we were all Equal under the Law
> 
> this is dangerous to say some people are more special than others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to see your sides point.  Did you see in Detroit this weekend a black guy shot 11 people killing 1.  Not only are black people not up in arms and there is no talk of charging the guy with a hate crime...Not only that, none of the 400 people are even willing to talk to police.  I thought black lives matter?  I guess only if they are taken by a white man do black people even care when blacks are murdered.  If its at the hands of another black, well that's alright.
> 
> And why should that black guy get any less time in jail than this guy in SC?  Other than he only killed 1 person and the person he killed was probably in a rival gang.  In other words, he didn't kill an innocent person.  But what about the 10 people who got shot?  They were innocent.  And what about the 400 witnesses?  They are not innocent IMO.  They are accomplices to murder.  If I were a cop I would never worry about the people in that neighborhood.  Someone got shot and it's past dark?  We will send someone out in the morning to clean up the mess.
> 
> Oh, and to flip back to my liberal position.  You white racists are not only responsible for the white shooter, you are the reason why black society is the way it is.  It wasn't like one day you made slavery illegal and the next you were hiring blacks, letting them live in your neighborhoods and go to your schools. It isn't like the day after slavery things were all better for black people.  Black society today is the result of us treating them like 2nd class citizens.  Hell, 3rd class citizens.  And instead of putting jobs in the hood we put them in Mexico, China and India.
> 
> We could solve this problem in a generation if you whites would stop being such racists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we whites conservatives have nothing to do with the current state of black society.
> 
> other than the blame for Free TRade sending jobs to china, i will give you that one.
> 
> we can't even discuss any of the issues of black america without getting dogpiled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the one thing I would disagree with you on is that white conservatives have nothing to do with the current state of Black society? are you unaware of the subject like white privilege? GOP policies are anti middle class and poor and a lot of those poor people are black ie GOP policies are racist if they hurt the majority of a certain race. But I think GOP policies hurt poor and middle class people too. To them we're all niggas. and there are plenty of rich gay and black Republicans. the only thing that matters in the GOP is money they just use wedge issues to divide us.
> 
> unless you are suggesting that the GOP is the best party for everyone? for the poor, middle class and Rich? Really? So this should be a one party country?
Click to expand...



you are operating under the theory of disparate impact, ie that is a policy has a disproportionate impact on a certain group that that is proof it is racist.

and that is simply not true.

intent is required for racism.

Free Trade is something we agree on.

the gop is led by Free Trade ideologues.

but they are not for Free TRade because they want to hurt blacks, they are for Free Trade because, in theory, they believe it should be the best policy for everyone.

i used to be a Free TRade ideology, but time and events demonstrated to me that it was not working in the real world as theory predicted it should. i still don't know if that is an error with the very idea, of it is being poorly implemented in the real world.

regardless, this policy is NOT serving american interest at this time, and i believe it should be dropped.

now, when i was a free trader was i out to harm blacks?

no.

my best friend who is still a free trader, is he one so as to harm blacks? no.

have i changed my position in order to benefit blacks, who would be disproportionately benefited by an increase in manufacturing employment?

no.

the gop leadership is wedded to free trade because they believe it will benefit americans as a whole.

and many of the gop who are middle class or even lower, believe that too.

and to be fair, i know amerians who do benefit from it. 

imo, you would do better to argue against the policy on it's merits, or lack of merits,

instead of trying to make it a racial issue.

because it is a bad policy, but not a racist policy.

and when you incorrectly accuse a Free TRader of being a racist, all you are doing is insulting him with a term he does not deserve.

and pissing him off.


----------



## Correll

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ernest Hollings was last a Governor in 1963...52 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he is the one who put the racist, democrat slave owner flag up.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No....only Strom Thurmond, and he renounced his old ways when Nixon confronted him about it.....j. william fulbright...bill clinton's good friend, ( bill clinton the violent sexual predator)  was still a democrat ....dittos orvaul faubus who clinton had at his inauguration....and all the rest of the old school democrat racists....like robert byrd, the kleagle in the kkk......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only Strom Thurmond? You idiot. The entire south went to the Reps. Are you really that stupid about history?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Southern Strategy Myth and the Lost Majority RedState
Click to expand...


you can find a very similar review in the nyt, i believe.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again moron......please explain how background checks would have stopped the church shooting....please....tell us.......since either the dad bought the gun for the kid....thereby cancelling out any background check, the current federal check or any new "universal background check".....or the kid bought the gun with his own money because his pending felony wasn't in the system yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it wasn't a universal background check.  It was an inadequate background check that didn't cover family members or current charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please...explain the mechanics of how background checks...which were done....would have stopped the church shooting....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the mechanics I'd use.  You sell the gun used in a mass shooting, you go to jail. Period.
> 
> Do not pass Go, do not collect 200 dollars.
Click to expand...



which would be an effective end of the second amendment.

so much for libs not wanting to take your guns.

btw, those gun store owners, they would certainly be political prisoners and this country would have taken a big step to teh dem dream of the us as a third world shithole.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again moron......please explain how background checks would have stopped the church shooting....please....tell us.......since either the dad bought the gun for the kid....thereby cancelling out any background check, the current federal check or any new "universal background check".....or the kid bought the gun with his own money because his pending felony wasn't in the system yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it wasn't a universal background check.  It was an inadequate background check that didn't cover family members or current charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please...explain the mechanics of how background checks...which were done....would have stopped the church shooting....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the mechanics I'd use.  You sell the gun used in a mass shooting, you go to jail. Period.
> 
> Do not pass Go, do not collect 200 dollars.
Click to expand...



With what we know now...if the kid bought the gun at the gun store himself he passed a background check.....the "universal" background check would not have applied since it was a regular federal background check at the gun dealer.....that means if the dad was forced to do a background check on his own son...........really?......then he still would have passed the "universal" background check since he passed the current background check.......

Universal background checks would not have stopped this mass shooting or any of the others..........try to think joe....it isn't as hard as it seems to you....

There would have been no liability for the gun store...they did the background check.........as mandated by law.....


----------



## jon_berzerk

2aguy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again moron......please explain how background checks would have stopped the church shooting....please....tell us.......since either the dad bought the gun for the kid....thereby cancelling out any background check, the current federal check or any new "universal background check".....or the kid bought the gun with his own money because his pending felony wasn't in the system yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it wasn't a universal background check.  It was an inadequate background check that didn't cover family members or current charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please...explain the mechanics of how background checks...which were done....would have stopped the church shooting....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the mechanics I'd use.  You sell the gun used in a mass shooting, you go to jail. Period.
> 
> Do not pass Go, do not collect 200 dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With what we know now...if the kid bought the gun at the gun store himself he passed a background check.....the "universal" background check would not have applied since it was a regular federal background check at the gun dealer.....that means if the dad was forced to do a background check on his own son...........really?......then he still would have passed the "universal" background check since he passed the current background check.......
> 
> Universal background checks would not have stopped this mass shooting or any of the others..........try to think joe....it isn't as hard as it seems to you....
> 
> There would have been no liability for the gun store...they did the background check.........as mandated by law.....
Click to expand...



the shooter certainly did not fall through any loophole 

current laws had been broken in order for him to have a firearm


----------



## 2aguy

jon_berzerk said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again moron......please explain how background checks would have stopped the church shooting....please....tell us.......since either the dad bought the gun for the kid....thereby cancelling out any background check, the current federal check or any new "universal background check".....or the kid bought the gun with his own money because his pending felony wasn't in the system yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it wasn't a universal background check.  It was an inadequate background check that didn't cover family members or current charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please...explain the mechanics of how background checks...which were done....would have stopped the church shooting....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the mechanics I'd use.  You sell the gun used in a mass shooting, you go to jail. Period.
> 
> Do not pass Go, do not collect 200 dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With what we know now...if the kid bought the gun at the gun store himself he passed a background check.....the "universal" background check would not have applied since it was a regular federal background check at the gun dealer.....that means if the dad was forced to do a background check on his own son...........really?......then he still would have passed the "universal" background check since he passed the current background check.......
> 
> Universal background checks would not have stopped this mass shooting or any of the others..........try to think joe....it isn't as hard as it seems to you....
> 
> There would have been no liability for the gun store...they did the background check.........as mandated by law.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the shooter certainly did not fall through any loophole
> 
> current laws had been broken in order for him to have a firearm
Click to expand...



We don't know that yet do we?  Do we have something new on this?  Because he was on felony drug possession charges when he got the gun, which is against the law in S.C. for someone to get a gun on felony charges.....but if he went and actually passed a background check, that is something wrong with the federal background system.


----------



## jon_berzerk

2aguy said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again moron......please explain how background checks would have stopped the church shooting....please....tell us.......since either the dad bought the gun for the kid....thereby cancelling out any background check, the current federal check or any new "universal background check".....or the kid bought the gun with his own money because his pending felony wasn't in the system yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it wasn't a universal background check.  It was an inadequate background check that didn't cover family members or current charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please...explain the mechanics of how background checks...which were done....would have stopped the church shooting....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's the mechanics I'd use.  You sell the gun used in a mass shooting, you go to jail. Period.
> 
> Do not pass Go, do not collect 200 dollars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With what we know now...if the kid bought the gun at the gun store himself he passed a background check.....the "universal" background check would not have applied since it was a regular federal background check at the gun dealer.....that means if the dad was forced to do a background check on his own son...........really?......then he still would have passed the "universal" background check since he passed the current background check.......
> 
> Universal background checks would not have stopped this mass shooting or any of the others..........try to think joe....it isn't as hard as it seems to you....
> 
> There would have been no liability for the gun store...they did the background check.........as mandated by law.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the shooter certainly did not fall through any loophole
> 
> current laws had been broken in order for him to have a firearm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know that yet do we?  Do we have something new on this?  Because he was on felony drug possession charges when he got the gun, which is against the law in S.C. for someone to get a gun on felony charges.....but if he went and actually passed a background check, that is something wrong with the federal background system.
Click to expand...



*We don't know that yet do we?*

yes we do 

he broke the law by having a firearm 

it was  also against the law for him to buy or attempt to buy a firearm 

being a criminal he simply chose to ignore the laws


----------



## jon_berzerk

in addition if his father brought him the firearm 

he too broke the law


----------



## MarcATL

rightwinger said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the democrat party meant lynching, bombing and terrorism against our citizens.  The democrat party continues to tell blacks their place in a democrat controlled society....
> 
> 
> 
> Those were conservatives
> 
> A liberal would never sink to those levels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No...what you mean to say is that a leftist/liberal would have killed far more people than the democrats ended up killing when they tried to keep their slaves and then tried to keep them from getting their Constitutional rights...considering other leftists around the world have murdered close to 100 million people, American leftists are slackers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abolitionists were all liberals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Abolitionsists were all Rebuplicans...and they believed in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights...which party today believes in those founding pricncipals again?  That's right...the republicans...and American Conservatives.....the dems attack freedom of religion, speech and the right to keep and bear arms....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit
> 
> There were Democrats in the north.....
> 
> Your ridiculous attempt to turn a North/South issue into a Democrat/Republican issue does not cut it
> 
> Why do you keep trying?
Click to expand...

We all know that it was self-proclaimed Conservatives that were anti-black back then. Nothing has changed but their party, they're still anti-black today. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

2aguy said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those were conservatives
> 
> A liberal would never sink to those levels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...what you mean to say is that a leftist/liberal would have killed far more people than the democrats ended up killing when they tried to keep their slaves and then tried to keep them from getting their Constitutional rights...considering other leftists around the world have murdered close to 100 million people, American leftists are slackers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abolitionists were all liberals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Abolitionsists were all Rebuplicans...and they believed in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights...which party today believes in those founding pricncipals again?  That's right...the republicans...and American Conservatives.....the dems attack freedom of religion, speech and the right to keep and bear arms....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh while the Abolitionists did believe in the US Constitution, their literature and the SERMONS which comprised the bulk of the Abolitionist movement, spoke to the hallowed: Charter of American Principles... wherein it was declared "All men are created equal" before God... and that in point of fact 'Negro men and woman were HUMAN BEINGS... thus possessed the same rights as ANY OTHER HUMAN BEING.
> 
> Now poll the record of your opposition as it exists on this board, and see for yourself that NOT ONE of them has ever stood upon the Declaration of American Principles... and that in fact, where they have spoken to it at ALL, they have parroted the Leftist rift, that the US Declaration of Independence has no bearing on the United States... . despite such representing the very FOUNDATION which in fact DEFINES America and by logical extension, defines Americans; of which there are NO Leftists.  Because Nature precludes the means for one to simultaneously adhere to both the Thesis and the Antithesis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President of the Confederacy, Jefferson Davis was a democrat......do you know how hard I had to search to find out that fact.  The President of the United States was a Republican.  Hmmmmmm....it is funny that you do not see the political affiliation of the southerners who held slaves...they always just say "Southerners" the ability of the democrats to hide their racist past, and present is incredible.....
Click to expand...

They were self-proclaimed Conservatives, just like you. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## 2aguy

MarcATL said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...what you mean to say is that a leftist/liberal would have killed far more people than the democrats ended up killing when they tried to keep their slaves and then tried to keep them from getting their Constitutional rights...considering other leftists around the world have murdered close to 100 million people, American leftists are slackers....
> 
> 
> 
> Abolitionists were all liberals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Abolitionsists were all Rebuplicans...and they believed in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights...which party today believes in those founding pricncipals again?  That's right...the republicans...and American Conservatives.....the dems attack freedom of religion, speech and the right to keep and bear arms....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh while the Abolitionists did believe in the US Constitution, their literature and the SERMONS which comprised the bulk of the Abolitionist movement, spoke to the hallowed: Charter of American Principles... wherein it was declared "All men are created equal" before God... and that in point of fact 'Negro men and woman were HUMAN BEINGS... thus possessed the same rights as ANY OTHER HUMAN BEING.
> 
> Now poll the record of your opposition as it exists on this board, and see for yourself that NOT ONE of them has ever stood upon the Declaration of American Principles... and that in fact, where they have spoken to it at ALL, they have parroted the Leftist rift, that the US Declaration of Independence has no bearing on the United States... . despite such representing the very FOUNDATION which in fact DEFINES America and by logical extension, defines Americans; of which there are NO Leftists.  Because Nature precludes the means for one to simultaneously adhere to both the Thesis and the Antithesis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President of the Confederacy, Jefferson Davis was a democrat......do you know how hard I had to search to find out that fact.  The President of the United States was a Republican.  Hmmmmmm....it is funny that you do not see the political affiliation of the southerners who held slaves...they always just say "Southerners" the ability of the democrats to hide their racist past, and present is incredible.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were self-proclaimed Conservatives, just like you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



They were fighting, and killling to "Conserve" slavery...as democrats.....

I and other modern Conservatives seek to Conserve the ideas in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights, the rights to life, liberty and the pursuit of a happiness for all people..........so no....try to lie to someone else....

You guys keep calling them conservatives as a lie of omission...you don't say what they were trying to conserve or what modern Conservatives are trying to conserve....so again you assholes are liars trying to smear innocent people with the racism that is the heart and soul of the democrat party, in the past and in the present....

Fuck you....thanks for trying.....


----------



## MarcATL

2aguy said:


> Hmmm...the first grand wizard of the ku klux klan....nathan beford forrest...was a democrat...
> 
> It is really funny...look up the kkk and who founded it and all you get is 6 confederate veterans...try ferreting out their political affiliation and you get nothing....sadly for the democrats they haven't thought to scrub forrest's political affiliation.....
> 
> Nathan Bedford Forrest - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a pledged delegate from Tennessee to the New York Democratic national convention of 4 July 1868. He served as the first Grand Wizard(head of movement) of the Ku Klux Klan,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure wikipedia will correct that...and they will also scrub jefferson davis' party affiliation......
Click to expand...

He was one of the premier conservatives, of the time. Self-proclaimed no less.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## 2aguy

Jefferson davis was a democrat slave owner who wanted to conserve slavery as a democrat.....

Modern American Conservatives want to conserve the Constitution, the Declaration of Independence and the Bill of Rights.....we believe in a color blind society.....democrats in the past and the present do not.......the democrat party is trying to conserve racism.....the heart and soul of their party and leadership is racism.....


----------



## 2aguy

MarcATL said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...the first grand wizard of the ku klux klan....nathan beford forrest...was a democrat...
> 
> It is really funny...look up the kkk and who founded it and all you get is 6 confederate veterans...try ferreting out their political affiliation and you get nothing....sadly for the democrats they haven't thought to scrub forrest's political affiliation.....
> 
> Nathan Bedford Forrest - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was a pledged delegate from Tennessee to the New York Democratic national convention of 4 July 1868. He served as the first Grand Wizard(head of movement) of the Ku Klux Klan,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure wikipedia will correct that...and they will also scrub jefferson davis' party affiliation......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was one of the premier conservatives, of the time. Self-proclaimed no less.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



You know....you try to smear Modern American conservatives with the desire of democrats to conserve racism....in the past you could...because no one could get through the democrat controlled media to show how you were lying.....no more...


----------



## 2aguy

Okay....marc.....tell me....

1) the groups listed below who are the heart and soul of the current democrat party...are they racist?

2) did bill clinton, the violent rapist, and his wife honor these racists.......?

3)  did barak obama, and his wife sit in this openly racist church for 20 years ?



These groups are openly racist, and are supported by and supporters of, the current democrat party....did I forget any?

La Raza..hispanic racist group (for goodness sake it means "The Race")

The NAACP...except for whites who pretend to be black their policies are racist....

The Congressional Black Caucus

The Nation of Islam...

The New Black Panther Party (obama and eric holder protected them from charges of voter intimidaiton)

the Church formerly run by racist jeremiah wright...

Current racists in the democrat party...

al sharpton
jesse jackson

*bill clinton (also a violent sexual predator):*

Dedicated a statue to his good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright, an old school racist democrat, 

And awarded this racist democrat and ally of orval faubus the Presidential medal of freedom.....

and had orval faubus, the guy who used the Arkansas national guard to block the 9 black children from attending the white school....an honored position at his inauguration as Governor of Arkansas.........

imagine a Repulican doing either one of those things or having either one of those actual racists as good friends and political mentors...

barak obama ( attended an openly black racist church for 20 years.....see if a Republican could do that and get elected to anything.......was married by the racist pator, and had his kids baptized by the racist pastor)


----------



## Hutch Starskey

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....considering a democrat put it up in the first place....it is fitting that a Republican pulls down the symbol of democrat racism......
> 
> 
> 
> sure sure buddy whatever you say ...LOL the GOP has been repudiating the Dixie flag LOL sure buddy ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which party fought to save slavery under that flag?  Which party put that flag over the capital, not just in the monument?
Click to expand...


You all need to stop using party and use ideology. You all think it's a gotchya but it just sounds ignorant. But I suppose when you defend the indefensible you have to spin it somehow.
Do you suppose that those who fought to save slavery or put the flag up were conservatives or liberals?
Does it sound reasonable to you that conservatives would fight a civil war to free slaves while liberals would fight to keep them?
Take a fucking history class. You guys beat this ignorant drum chant over and over. A little advice. The only people who belive what you say are your fellow morons.


----------



## 2aguy

Hutch Starskey said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....considering a democrat put it up in the first place....it is fitting that a Republican pulls down the symbol of democrat racism......
> 
> 
> 
> sure sure buddy whatever you say ...LOL the GOP has been repudiating the Dixie flag LOL sure buddy ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which party fought to save slavery under that flag?  Which party put that flag over the capital, not just in the monument?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You all need to stop using party and use ideology. You all think it's a gotchya but it just sounds ignorant. But I suppose when you defend the indefensible you have to spin it somehow.
> Do you suppose that those who fought to save slavery or put the flag up were conservatives or liberals?
> Does it sound reasonable to you that conservatives would fight a civil war to free slaves while liberals would fight to keep them?
> Take a fucking history class. You guys beat this ignorant drum chant over and over. A little advice. The only people who belive what you say are your fellow morons.
Click to expand...



They were democrats trying to conserve the practice of slavery.....the newly formed Republican party were fighting to conserve the founding prinicipals of our country set down in the Declaration of Independence, the Constitution and the Bill of Rights that all men are created equal and endowed by their creator with the right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.....

you lefty democrats are trying to lie....by trying to tie democrat slave owner desire to conserve slavery with Modern......read that again and think really hard, Modern American conservatives and then newly formed Repulicans......

it is a lie but lying and emotion are all you have....


----------



## 2aguy

Hutch Starskey said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....considering a democrat put it up in the first place....it is fitting that a Republican pulls down the symbol of democrat racism......
> 
> 
> 
> sure sure buddy whatever you say ...LOL the GOP has been repudiating the Dixie flag LOL sure buddy ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which party fought to save slavery under that flag?  Which party put that flag over the capital, not just in the monument?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You all need to stop using party and use ideology. You all think it's a gotchya but it just sounds ignorant. But I suppose when you defend the indefensible you have to spin it somehow.
> Do you suppose that those who fought to save slavery or put the flag up were conservatives or liberals?
> Does it sound reasonable to you that conservatives would fight a civil war to free slaves while liberals would fight to keep them?
> Take a fucking history class. You guys beat this ignorant drum chant over and over. A little advice. The only people who belive what you say are your fellow morons.
Click to expand...



Okay....Hutch Starky.....tell me....

1) the groups listed below who are the heart and soul of the current democrat party...are they racist?

2) did bill clinton, the violent rapist, and his wife honor these racists.......?

3) did barak obama, and his wife sit in this openly racist church for 20 years ?



These groups are openly racist, and are supported by and supporters of, the current democrat party....did I forget any?

La Raza..hispanic racist group (for goodness sake it means "The Race")

The NAACP...except for whites who pretend to be black their policies are racist....

The Congressional Black Caucus

The Nation of Islam...

The New Black Panther Party (obama and eric holder protected them from charges of voter intimidaiton)

the Church formerly run by racist jeremiah wright...

Current racists in the democrat party...

al sharpton
jesse jackson

*bill clinton (also a violent sexual predator):*

Dedicated a statue to his good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright, an old school racist democrat, 

And awarded this racist democrat and ally of orval faubus the Presidential medal of freedom.....

and had orval faubus, the guy who used the Arkansas national guard to block the 9 black children from attending the white school....an honored position at his inauguration as Governor of Arkansas.........

imagine a Repulican doing either one of those things or having either one of those actual racists as good friends and political mentors...

barak obama ( attended an openly black racist church for 20 years.....see if a Republican could do that and get elected to anything.......was married by the racist pator, and had his kids baptized by the racist pastor)


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to see your sides point.  Did you see in Detroit this weekend a black guy shot 11 people killing 1.  Not only are black people not up in arms and there is no talk of charging the guy with a hate crime...Not only that, none of the 400 people are even willing to talk to police.  I thought black lives matter?  I guess only if they are taken by a white man do black people even care when blacks are murdered.  If its at the hands of another black, well that's alright.
> 
> And why should that black guy get any less time in jail than this guy in SC?  Other than he only killed 1 person and the person he killed was probably in a rival gang.  In other words, he didn't kill an innocent person.  But what about the 10 people who got shot?  They were innocent.  And what about the 400 witnesses?  They are not innocent IMO.  They are accomplices to murder.  If I were a cop I would never worry about the people in that neighborhood.  Someone got shot and it's past dark?  We will send someone out in the morning to clean up the mess.
> 
> Oh, and to flip back to my liberal position.  You white racists are not only responsible for the white shooter, you are the reason why black society is the way it is.  It wasn't like one day you made slavery illegal and the next you were hiring blacks, letting them live in your neighborhoods and go to your schools. It isn't like the day after slavery things were all better for black people.  Black society today is the result of us treating them like 2nd class citizens.  Hell, 3rd class citizens.  And instead of putting jobs in the hood we put them in Mexico, China and India.
> 
> We could solve this problem in a generation if you whites would stop being such racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we whites conservatives have nothing to do with the current state of black society.
> 
> other than the blame for Free TRade sending jobs to china, i will give you that one.
> 
> we can't even discuss any of the issues of black america without getting dogpiled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get "dogpiled"?
> 
> Maybe thats on you. I never get dogpiled when I discuss the issues of black America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe it's not.
> 
> i accept primary blame for the impact of Free Trade for the gop and conservatives.
> 
> other than that, lib social policies are what is driving the dysfunction in the black community.
> 
> 
> any discussion of this reality gets us "dogpiled" as i said.
> 
> 
> you are part of the mob, not the target of the mob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh. You are one of those people who think ******* are lazy and shiftless because liberals give them free stuff in return for votes. Gotcha. You get dog piled for being a retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you just demonstrated the type of dishonest Race Card demagoguery i was referring to.
> 
> you post is nothing but lies, and it is completely typical of the response if we cons even attempt to slightly reference the real issues of the black community.
> 
> and thus, we have no responsibility for the issues of the black community today.
> 
> other than the results of Free Trade, as I said.
> 
> and you can fuck off you lying asshole.
Click to expand...

In some ways I have to agree. If they won't accept some responsibility why should we?

Work with us more maybe we will try harder. Enough! And this is coming from a lib.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

2aguy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abolitionists were all liberals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abolitionsists were all Rebuplicans...and they believed in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights...which party today believes in those founding pricncipals again?  That's right...the republicans...and American Conservatives.....the dems attack freedom of religion, speech and the right to keep and bear arms....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh while the Abolitionists did believe in the US Constitution, their literature and the SERMONS which comprised the bulk of the Abolitionist movement, spoke to the hallowed: Charter of American Principles... wherein it was declared "All men are created equal" before God... and that in point of fact 'Negro men and woman were HUMAN BEINGS... thus possessed the same rights as ANY OTHER HUMAN BEING.
> 
> Now poll the record of your opposition as it exists on this board, and see for yourself that NOT ONE of them has ever stood upon the Declaration of American Principles... and that in fact, where they have spoken to it at ALL, they have parroted the Leftist rift, that the US Declaration of Independence has no bearing on the United States... . despite such representing the very FOUNDATION which in fact DEFINES America and by logical extension, defines Americans; of which there are NO Leftists.  Because Nature precludes the means for one to simultaneously adhere to both the Thesis and the Antithesis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President of the Confederacy, Jefferson Davis was a democrat......do you know how hard I had to search to find out that fact.  The President of the United States was a Republican.  Hmmmmmm....it is funny that you do not see the political affiliation of the southerners who held slaves...they always just say "Southerners" the ability of the democrats to hide their racist past, and present is incredible.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were self-proclaimed Conservatives, just like you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were fighting, and killling to "Conserve" slavery...as democrats.....
> 
> I and other modern Conservatives seek to Conserve the ideas in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights, the rights to life, liberty and the pursuit of a happiness for all people..........so no....try to lie to someone else....
> 
> You guys keep calling them conservatives as a lie of omission...you don't say what they were trying to conserve or what modern Conservatives are trying to conserve....so again you assholes are liars trying to smear innocent people with the racism that is the heart and soul of the democrat party, in the past and in the present....
> 
> Fuck you....thanks for trying.....
Click to expand...


Wow!
You have a world of information at your fingertips but somehow it's better to remain foolish.
America is in trouble.


----------



## 2aguy

Hutch Starskey said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abolitionsists were all Rebuplicans...and they believed in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights...which party today believes in those founding pricncipals again?  That's right...the republicans...and American Conservatives.....the dems attack freedom of religion, speech and the right to keep and bear arms....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh while the Abolitionists did believe in the US Constitution, their literature and the SERMONS which comprised the bulk of the Abolitionist movement, spoke to the hallowed: Charter of American Principles... wherein it was declared "All men are created equal" before God... and that in point of fact 'Negro men and woman were HUMAN BEINGS... thus possessed the same rights as ANY OTHER HUMAN BEING.
> 
> Now poll the record of your opposition as it exists on this board, and see for yourself that NOT ONE of them has ever stood upon the Declaration of American Principles... and that in fact, where they have spoken to it at ALL, they have parroted the Leftist rift, that the US Declaration of Independence has no bearing on the United States... . despite such representing the very FOUNDATION which in fact DEFINES America and by logical extension, defines Americans; of which there are NO Leftists.  Because Nature precludes the means for one to simultaneously adhere to both the Thesis and the Antithesis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President of the Confederacy, Jefferson Davis was a democrat......do you know how hard I had to search to find out that fact.  The President of the United States was a Republican.  Hmmmmmm....it is funny that you do not see the political affiliation of the southerners who held slaves...they always just say "Southerners" the ability of the democrats to hide their racist past, and present is incredible.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were self-proclaimed Conservatives, just like you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were fighting, and killling to "Conserve" slavery...as democrats.....
> 
> I and other modern Conservatives seek to Conserve the ideas in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights, the rights to life, liberty and the pursuit of a happiness for all people..........so no....try to lie to someone else....
> 
> You guys keep calling them conservatives as a lie of omission...you don't say what they were trying to conserve or what modern Conservatives are trying to conserve....so again you assholes are liars trying to smear innocent people with the racism that is the heart and soul of the democrat party, in the past and in the present....
> 
> Fuck you....thanks for trying.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!
> You have a world of information at your fingertips but somehow it's better to remain foolish.
> America is in trouble.
Click to expand...



Yes...you can't refute the truth and reality that I posted.....and didn't respond to the racist groups in the  current democrat party....and then you insult me.....I also posted a study that shows lefties have less self control...thanks for confirming that....


----------



## Hutch Starskey

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....considering a democrat put it up in the first place....it is fitting that a Republican pulls down the symbol of democrat racism......
> 
> 
> 
> sure sure buddy whatever you say ...LOL the GOP has been repudiating the Dixie flag LOL sure buddy ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which party fought to save slavery under that flag?  Which party put that flag over the capital, not just in the monument?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You all need to stop using party and use ideology. You all think it's a gotchya but it just sounds ignorant. But I suppose when you defend the indefensible you have to spin it somehow.
> Do you suppose that those who fought to save slavery or put the flag up were conservatives or liberals?
> Does it sound reasonable to you that conservatives would fight a civil war to free slaves while liberals would fight to keep them?
> Take a fucking history class. You guys beat this ignorant drum chant over and over. A little advice. The only people who belive what you say are your fellow morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay....Hutch Starky.....tell me....
> 
> 1) the groups listed below who are the heart and soul of the current democrat party...are they racist?
> 
> 2) did bill clinton, the violent rapist, and his wife honor these racists.......?
> 
> 3) did barak obama, and his wife sit in this openly racist church for 20 years ?
> 
> 
> 
> These groups are openly racist, and are supported by and supporters of, the current democrat party....did I forget any?
> 
> La Raza..hispanic racist group (for goodness sake it means "The Race")
> 
> The NAACP...except for whites who pretend to be black their policies are racist....
> 
> The Congressional Black Caucus
> 
> The Nation of Islam...
> 
> The New Black Panther Party (obama and eric holder protected them from charges of voter intimidaiton)
> 
> the Church formerly run by racist jeremiah wright...
> 
> Current racists in the democrat party...
> 
> al sharpton
> jesse jackson
> 
> *bill clinton (also a violent sexual predator):*
> 
> Dedicated a statue to his good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright, an old school racist democrat,
> 
> And awarded this racist democrat and ally of orval faubus the Presidential medal of freedom.....
> 
> and had orval faubus, the guy who used the Arkansas national guard to block the 9 black children from attending the white school....an honored position at his inauguration as Governor of Arkansas.........
> 
> imagine a Repulican doing either one of those things or having either one of those actual racists as good friends and political mentors...
> 
> barak obama ( attended an openly black racist church for 20 years.....see if a Republican could do that and get elected to anything.......was married by the racist pator, and had his kids baptized by the racist pastor)
Click to expand...


It's all just your opinion. A lunatic opinion at that.
Take a class, educate yourself. Step away from the internet and take a class or two at your local community college. It will do wonders for your personal growth.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Abolitionsists were all Rebuplicans...and they believed in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights...which party today believes in those founding pricncipals again?  That's right...the republicans...and American Conservatives.....the dems attack freedom of religion, speech and the right to keep and bear arms....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh while the Abolitionists did believe in the US Constitution, their literature and the SERMONS which comprised the bulk of the Abolitionist movement, spoke to the hallowed: Charter of American Principles... wherein it was declared "All men are created equal" before God... and that in point of fact 'Negro men and woman were HUMAN BEINGS... thus possessed the same rights as ANY OTHER HUMAN BEING.
> 
> Now poll the record of your opposition as it exists on this board, and see for yourself that NOT ONE of them has ever stood upon the Declaration of American Principles... and that in fact, where they have spoken to it at ALL, they have parroted the Leftist rift, that the US Declaration of Independence has no bearing on the United States... . despite such representing the very FOUNDATION which in fact DEFINES America and by logical extension, defines Americans; of which there are NO Leftists.  Because Nature precludes the means for one to simultaneously adhere to both the Thesis and the Antithesis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The President of the Confederacy, Jefferson Davis was a democrat......do you know how hard I had to search to find out that fact.  The President of the United States was a Republican.  Hmmmmmm....it is funny that you do not see the political affiliation of the southerners who held slaves...they always just say "Southerners" the ability of the democrats to hide their racist past, and present is incredible.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were self-proclaimed Conservatives, just like you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were fighting, and killling to "Conserve" slavery...as democrats.....
> 
> I and other modern Conservatives seek to Conserve the ideas in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights, the rights to life, liberty and the pursuit of a happiness for all people..........so no....try to lie to someone else....
> 
> You guys keep calling them conservatives as a lie of omission...you don't say what they were trying to conserve or what modern Conservatives are trying to conserve....so again you assholes are liars trying to smear innocent people with the racism that is the heart and soul of the democrat party, in the past and in the present....
> 
> Fuck you....thanks for trying.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!
> You have a world of information at your fingertips but somehow it's better to remain foolish.
> America is in trouble.
Click to expand...


Can you tell us, from what organization was the Abolitionist movement founded?

Here's a clue... it rhymes with _"CHRISTIANITY"_.

Now that's a pretty solid clue... so knowing that, would ya like to inform the Readers of this board of the kinship between Left-think and Christianity?


----------



## 2aguy

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh while the Abolitionists did believe in the US Constitution, their literature and the SERMONS which comprised the bulk of the Abolitionist movement, spoke to the hallowed: Charter of American Principles... wherein it was declared "All men are created equal" before God... and that in point of fact 'Negro men and woman were HUMAN BEINGS... thus possessed the same rights as ANY OTHER HUMAN BEING.
> 
> Now poll the record of your opposition as it exists on this board, and see for yourself that NOT ONE of them has ever stood upon the Declaration of American Principles... and that in fact, where they have spoken to it at ALL, they have parroted the Leftist rift, that the US Declaration of Independence has no bearing on the United States... . despite such representing the very FOUNDATION which in fact DEFINES America and by logical extension, defines Americans; of which there are NO Leftists.  Because Nature precludes the means for one to simultaneously adhere to both the Thesis and the Antithesis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The President of the Confederacy, Jefferson Davis was a democrat......do you know how hard I had to search to find out that fact.  The President of the United States was a Republican.  Hmmmmmm....it is funny that you do not see the political affiliation of the southerners who held slaves...they always just say "Southerners" the ability of the democrats to hide their racist past, and present is incredible.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were self-proclaimed Conservatives, just like you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were fighting, and killling to "Conserve" slavery...as democrats.....
> 
> I and other modern Conservatives seek to Conserve the ideas in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights, the rights to life, liberty and the pursuit of a happiness for all people..........so no....try to lie to someone else....
> 
> You guys keep calling them conservatives as a lie of omission...you don't say what they were trying to conserve or what modern Conservatives are trying to conserve....so again you assholes are liars trying to smear innocent people with the racism that is the heart and soul of the democrat party, in the past and in the present....
> 
> Fuck you....thanks for trying.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!
> You have a world of information at your fingertips but somehow it's better to remain foolish.
> America is in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you tell us, from what organization was the Abolitionist movement founded?
> 
> Here's a clue... it rhymes with _"CHRISTIANITY"_.
> 
> Now that's a pretty solid clue... so knowing that, would ya like to inform the Readers of this board of the kinship between Left-think and Christianity?
Click to expand...



And were the abolitionists Republicans?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....considering a democrat put it up in the first place....it is fitting that a Republican pulls down the symbol of democrat racism......
> 
> 
> 
> sure sure buddy whatever you say ...LOL the GOP has been repudiating the Dixie flag LOL sure buddy ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Which party fought to save slavery under that flag?  Which party put that flag over the capital, not just in the monument?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You all need to stop using party and use ideology. You all think it's a gotchya but it just sounds ignorant. But I suppose when you defend the indefensible you have to spin it somehow.
> Do you suppose that those who fought to save slavery or put the flag up were conservatives or liberals?
> Does it sound reasonable to you that conservatives would fight a civil war to free slaves while liberals would fight to keep them?
> Take a fucking history class. You guys beat this ignorant drum chant over and over. A little advice. The only people who belive what you say are your fellow morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay....Hutch Starky.....tell me....
> 
> 1) the groups listed below who are the heart and soul of the current democrat party...are they racist?
> 
> 2) did bill clinton, the violent rapist, and his wife honor these racists.......?
> 
> 3) did barak obama, and his wife sit in this openly racist church for 20 years ?
> 
> 
> 
> These groups are openly racist, and are supported by and supporters of, the current democrat party....did I forget any?
> 
> La Raza..hispanic racist group (for goodness sake it means "The Race")
> 
> The NAACP...except for whites who pretend to be black their policies are racist....
> 
> The Congressional Black Caucus
> 
> The Nation of Islam...
> 
> The New Black Panther Party (obama and eric holder protected them from charges of voter intimidaiton)
> 
> the Church formerly run by racist jeremiah wright...
> 
> Current racists in the democrat party...
> 
> al sharpton
> jesse jackson
> 
> *bill clinton (also a violent sexual predator):*
> 
> Dedicated a statue to his good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright, an old school racist democrat,
> 
> And awarded this racist democrat and ally of orval faubus the Presidential medal of freedom.....
> 
> and had orval faubus, the guy who used the Arkansas national guard to block the 9 black children from attending the white school....an honored position at his inauguration as Governor of Arkansas.........
> 
> imagine a Repulican doing either one of those things or having either one of those actual racists as good friends and political mentors...
> 
> barak obama ( attended an openly black racist church for 20 years.....see if a Republican could do that and get elected to anything.......was married by the racist pator, and had his kids baptized by the racist pastor)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all just your opinion. A lunatic opinion at that.
> Take a class, educate yourself. Step away from the internet and take a class or two at your local community college. It will do wonders for your personal growth.
Click to expand...


Education?

You're using the word "education" even as you seek to deflect from incontrovertible facts, which are listed for your consideration?  

ROFLMNAO!  Oh Lordy... THAT is_ ADORABLE!_


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

2aguy said:


> And were the abolitionists Republicans?



While not exclusively... nearly without exception.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh while the Abolitionists did believe in the US Constitution, their literature and the SERMONS which comprised the bulk of the Abolitionist movement, spoke to the hallowed: Charter of American Principles... wherein it was declared "All men are created equal" before God... and that in point of fact 'Negro men and woman were HUMAN BEINGS... thus possessed the same rights as ANY OTHER HUMAN BEING.
> 
> Now poll the record of your opposition as it exists on this board, and see for yourself that NOT ONE of them has ever stood upon the Declaration of American Principles... and that in fact, where they have spoken to it at ALL, they have parroted the Leftist rift, that the US Declaration of Independence has no bearing on the United States... . despite such representing the very FOUNDATION which in fact DEFINES America and by logical extension, defines Americans; of which there are NO Leftists.  Because Nature precludes the means for one to simultaneously adhere to both the Thesis and the Antithesis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The President of the Confederacy, Jefferson Davis was a democrat......do you know how hard I had to search to find out that fact.  The President of the United States was a Republican.  Hmmmmmm....it is funny that you do not see the political affiliation of the southerners who held slaves...they always just say "Southerners" the ability of the democrats to hide their racist past, and present is incredible.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were self-proclaimed Conservatives, just like you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were fighting, and killling to "Conserve" slavery...as democrats.....
> 
> I and other modern Conservatives seek to Conserve the ideas in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights, the rights to life, liberty and the pursuit of a happiness for all people..........so no....try to lie to someone else....
> 
> You guys keep calling them conservatives as a lie of omission...you don't say what they were trying to conserve or what modern Conservatives are trying to conserve....so again you assholes are liars trying to smear innocent people with the racism that is the heart and soul of the democrat party, in the past and in the present....
> 
> Fuck you....thanks for trying.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow!
> You have a world of information at your fingertips but somehow it's better to remain foolish.
> America is in trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you tell us, from what organization was the Abolitionist movement founded?
> 
> Here's a clue... it rhymes with _"CHRISTIANITY"_.
> 
> Now that's a pretty solid clue... so knowing that, would ya like to inform the Readers of this board of the kinship between Left-think and Christianity?
Click to expand...


Kinship like "all men are created equal" and 
" love thy neighbor as yourself". Yes, I agree true Christianity and abolitionists are more closely aligned with liberal principles.

 Fighting a civil war to preserve states rights, (slavery), certainly was not the liberal thing to do.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure sure buddy whatever you say ...LOL the GOP has been repudiating the Dixie flag LOL sure buddy ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which party fought to save slavery under that flag?  Which party put that flag over the capital, not just in the monument?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You all need to stop using party and use ideology. You all think it's a gotchya but it just sounds ignorant. But I suppose when you defend the indefensible you have to spin it somehow.
> Do you suppose that those who fought to save slavery or put the flag up were conservatives or liberals?
> Does it sound reasonable to you that conservatives would fight a civil war to free slaves while liberals would fight to keep them?
> Take a fucking history class. You guys beat this ignorant drum chant over and over. A little advice. The only people who belive what you say are your fellow morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay....Hutch Starky.....tell me....
> 
> 1) the groups listed below who are the heart and soul of the current democrat party...are they racist?
> 
> 2) did bill clinton, the violent rapist, and his wife honor these racists.......?
> 
> 3) did barak obama, and his wife sit in this openly racist church for 20 years ?
> 
> 
> 
> These groups are openly racist, and are supported by and supporters of, the current democrat party....did I forget any?
> 
> La Raza..hispanic racist group (for goodness sake it means "The Race")
> 
> The NAACP...except for whites who pretend to be black their policies are racist....
> 
> The Congressional Black Caucus
> 
> The Nation of Islam...
> 
> The New Black Panther Party (obama and eric holder protected them from charges of voter intimidaiton)
> 
> the Church formerly run by racist jeremiah wright...
> 
> Current racists in the democrat party...
> 
> al sharpton
> jesse jackson
> 
> *bill clinton (also a violent sexual predator):*
> 
> Dedicated a statue to his good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright, an old school racist democrat,
> 
> And awarded this racist democrat and ally of orval faubus the Presidential medal of freedom.....
> 
> and had orval faubus, the guy who used the Arkansas national guard to block the 9 black children from attending the white school....an honored position at his inauguration as Governor of Arkansas.........
> 
> imagine a Repulican doing either one of those things or having either one of those actual racists as good friends and political mentors...
> 
> barak obama ( attended an openly black racist church for 20 years.....see if a Republican could do that and get elected to anything.......was married by the racist pator, and had his kids baptized by the racist pastor)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all just your opinion. A lunatic opinion at that.
> Take a class, educate yourself. Step away from the internet and take a class or two at your local community college. It will do wonders for your personal growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Education?
> 
> You're using the word "education" even as you seek to deflect from incontrovertible facts, which are listed for your consideration?
> 
> ROFLMNAO!  Oh Lordy... THAT is_ ADORABLE!_
Click to expand...


Incontrovertable to you and your admittedly slower brother.
The subject at hand ,that was convieniently moved to modern liberal "racists", was the ideology of the actors during the CW. Let's tackle one subject at a time and stick to the subject at hand.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

So the proponent of_ Education _still struggles with the heady complexities of posting... 

LOL!

_You can *NOT *make this crap up._


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And were the abolitionists Republicans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While not exclusively... nearly without exception.
Click to expand...


Were they liberals?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> So the proponent of_ Education _still struggles with the heady complexities of posting...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> _You can *NOT *make this crap up._



You can and have, very easily I might add, " made this crap up".


----------



## 2aguy

Hutch Starskey said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which party fought to save slavery under that flag?  Which party put that flag over the capital, not just in the monument?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all need to stop using party and use ideology. You all think it's a gotchya but it just sounds ignorant. But I suppose when you defend the indefensible you have to spin it somehow.
> Do you suppose that those who fought to save slavery or put the flag up were conservatives or liberals?
> Does it sound reasonable to you that conservatives would fight a civil war to free slaves while liberals would fight to keep them?
> Take a fucking history class. You guys beat this ignorant drum chant over and over. A little advice. The only people who belive what you say are your fellow morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay....Hutch Starky.....tell me....
> 
> 1) the groups listed below who are the heart and soul of the current democrat party...are they racist?
> 
> 2) did bill clinton, the violent rapist, and his wife honor these racists.......?
> 
> 3) did barak obama, and his wife sit in this openly racist church for 20 years ?
> 
> 
> 
> These groups are openly racist, and are supported by and supporters of, the current democrat party....did I forget any?
> 
> La Raza..hispanic racist group (for goodness sake it means "The Race")
> 
> The NAACP...except for whites who pretend to be black their policies are racist....
> 
> The Congressional Black Caucus
> 
> The Nation of Islam...
> 
> The New Black Panther Party (obama and eric holder protected them from charges of voter intimidaiton)
> 
> the Church formerly run by racist jeremiah wright...
> 
> Current racists in the democrat party...
> 
> al sharpton
> jesse jackson
> 
> *bill clinton (also a violent sexual predator):*
> 
> Dedicated a statue to his good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright, an old school racist democrat,
> 
> And awarded this racist democrat and ally of orval faubus the Presidential medal of freedom.....
> 
> and had orval faubus, the guy who used the Arkansas national guard to block the 9 black children from attending the white school....an honored position at his inauguration as Governor of Arkansas.........
> 
> imagine a Repulican doing either one of those things or having either one of those actual racists as good friends and political mentors...
> 
> barak obama ( attended an openly black racist church for 20 years.....see if a Republican could do that and get elected to anything.......was married by the racist pator, and had his kids baptized by the racist pastor)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all just your opinion. A lunatic opinion at that.
> Take a class, educate yourself. Step away from the internet and take a class or two at your local community college. It will do wonders for your personal growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Education?
> 
> You're using the word "education" even as you seek to deflect from incontrovertible facts, which are listed for your consideration?
> 
> ROFLMNAO!  Oh Lordy... THAT is_ ADORABLE!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incontrovertable to you and your admittedly slower brother.
> The subject at hand ,that was convieniently moved to modern liberal "racists", was the ideology of the actors during the CW. Let's tackle one subject at a time and stick to the subject at hand.
Click to expand...




> the ideology of the actors during the CW.



Why...so you can lie......

the democrats in the south were fighting and killing to "Conserve" the institution of slavery.......the Republicans at the time were fighting to defend and "Conserve"  the Constitution and the Bill of Rights which guarantee "liberty" for all people......

Keep trying to change "conserve" to smear current Conseratives you lying piece of shit.....


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all need to stop using party and use ideology. You all think it's a gotchya but it just sounds ignorant. But I suppose when you defend the indefensible you have to spin it somehow.
> Do you suppose that those who fought to save slavery or put the flag up were conservatives or liberals?
> Does it sound reasonable to you that conservatives would fight a civil war to free slaves while liberals would fight to keep them?
> Take a fucking history class. You guys beat this ignorant drum chant over and over. A little advice. The only people who belive what you say are your fellow morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay....Hutch Starky.....tell me....
> 
> 1) the groups listed below who are the heart and soul of the current democrat party...are they racist?
> 
> 2) did bill clinton, the violent rapist, and his wife honor these racists.......?
> 
> 3) did barak obama, and his wife sit in this openly racist church for 20 years ?
> 
> 
> 
> These groups are openly racist, and are supported by and supporters of, the current democrat party....did I forget any?
> 
> La Raza..hispanic racist group (for goodness sake it means "The Race")
> 
> The NAACP...except for whites who pretend to be black their policies are racist....
> 
> The Congressional Black Caucus
> 
> The Nation of Islam...
> 
> The New Black Panther Party (obama and eric holder protected them from charges of voter intimidaiton)
> 
> the Church formerly run by racist jeremiah wright...
> 
> Current racists in the democrat party...
> 
> al sharpton
> jesse jackson
> 
> *bill clinton (also a violent sexual predator):*
> 
> Dedicated a statue to his good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright, an old school racist democrat,
> 
> And awarded this racist democrat and ally of orval faubus the Presidential medal of freedom.....
> 
> and had orval faubus, the guy who used the Arkansas national guard to block the 9 black children from attending the white school....an honored position at his inauguration as Governor of Arkansas.........
> 
> imagine a Repulican doing either one of those things or having either one of those actual racists as good friends and political mentors...
> 
> barak obama ( attended an openly black racist church for 20 years.....see if a Republican could do that and get elected to anything.......was married by the racist pator, and had his kids baptized by the racist pastor)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all just your opinion. A lunatic opinion at that.
> Take a class, educate yourself. Step away from the internet and take a class or two at your local community college. It will do wonders for your personal growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Education?
> 
> You're using the word "education" even as you seek to deflect from incontrovertible facts, which are listed for your consideration?
> 
> ROFLMNAO!  Oh Lordy... THAT is_ ADORABLE!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incontrovertable to you and your admittedly slower brother.
> The subject at hand ,that was convieniently moved to modern liberal "racists", was the ideology of the actors during the CW. Let's tackle one subject at a time and stick to the subject at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ideology of the actors during the CW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why...so you can lie......
> 
> the democrats in the south were fighting and killing to "Conserve" the institution of slavery.......the Republicans at the time were fighting to defend and "Conserve"  the Constitution and the Bill of Rights which guarantee "liberty" for all people......
> 
> Keep trying to change "conserve" to smear current Conseratives you lying piece of shit.....
Click to expand...


Actually... Abolition was centered upon the "Charter of American Principle"... OKA: The Declaration of Independence.

And that is because it established the principles that ALL MEN ARE CREATED EQUAL... that we get our rights from GOD... and that because of that NO MAN IS SUPERIOR OR INFERIOR TO ANOTHER, BEFORE GOD, thus it follows that NO MAN is in a position to _'own'_ another.

Now if you want to stay busy for the rest of your life... spend your time looking for a Leftist that adheres to the Charter of American Principle.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the proponent of_ Education _still struggles with the heady complexities of posting...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> _You can *NOT *make this crap up._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can and have, very easily I might add, " made this crap up".
Click to expand...


You should know, that IF you actually believe that, then you're quite literally DELUSIONAL.

Understand... THE RECORD IS WRITTEN HERE.  It's not exactly subject to subjectivism... it is thoroughly objective... in that ITS WRITTEN FOR EVERYONE TO SEE.

LOL! 

*Edit:* It corrected the post... and now wants to deny it.

So... the record is clear, it's a liar.

Color me SHOCKED! 

(The coolest part... is that I intentionally did not capture the post, to see if it would change it... then deny it.

I could not care less that it screwed up a post; as it does it routinely... I just wanted to test it it's honor... which it did.  And it FAILED!)


----------



## Skylar

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay....Hutch Starky.....tell me....
> 
> 1) the groups listed below who are the heart and soul of the current democrat party...are they racist?
> 
> 2) did bill clinton, the violent rapist, and his wife honor these racists.......?
> 
> 3) did barak obama, and his wife sit in this openly racist church for 20 years ?
> 
> 
> 
> These groups are openly racist, and are supported by and supporters of, the current democrat party....did I forget any?
> 
> La Raza..hispanic racist group (for goodness sake it means "The Race")
> 
> The NAACP...except for whites who pretend to be black their policies are racist....
> 
> The Congressional Black Caucus
> 
> The Nation of Islam...
> 
> The New Black Panther Party (obama and eric holder protected them from charges of voter intimidaiton)
> 
> the Church formerly run by racist jeremiah wright...
> 
> Current racists in the democrat party...
> 
> al sharpton
> jesse jackson
> 
> *bill clinton (also a violent sexual predator):*
> 
> Dedicated a statue to his good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright, an old school racist democrat,
> 
> And awarded this racist democrat and ally of orval faubus the Presidential medal of freedom.....
> 
> and had orval faubus, the guy who used the Arkansas national guard to block the 9 black children from attending the white school....an honored position at his inauguration as Governor of Arkansas.........
> 
> imagine a Repulican doing either one of those things or having either one of those actual racists as good friends and political mentors...
> 
> barak obama ( attended an openly black racist church for 20 years.....see if a Republican could do that and get elected to anything.......was married by the racist pator, and had his kids baptized by the racist pastor)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all just your opinion. A lunatic opinion at that.
> Take a class, educate yourself. Step away from the internet and take a class or two at your local community college. It will do wonders for your personal growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Education?
> 
> You're using the word "education" even as you seek to deflect from incontrovertible facts, which are listed for your consideration?
> 
> ROFLMNAO!  Oh Lordy... THAT is_ ADORABLE!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incontrovertable to you and your admittedly slower brother.
> The subject at hand ,that was convieniently moved to modern liberal "racists", was the ideology of the actors during the CW. Let's tackle one subject at a time and stick to the subject at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ideology of the actors during the CW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why...so you can lie......
> 
> the democrats in the south were fighting and killing to "Conserve" the institution of slavery.......the Republicans at the time were fighting to defend and "Conserve"  the Constitution and the Bill of Rights which guarantee "liberty" for all people......
> 
> Keep trying to change "conserve" to smear current Conseratives you lying piece of shit.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually... Abolition was centered upon the "Charter of American Principle"... OKA: The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> And that is because it established the principles that ALL MEN ARE CREATED EQUAL... that we get our rights from GOD... and that because of that NO MAN IS SUPERIOR OR INFERIOR TO ANOTHER, BEFORE GOD, thus it follows that NO MAN is in a position to _'own'_ another.
Click to expand...


Clearly not 'all men'. As the man that wrote it owned slaves and an entire plantation. With the declaration written for a nation that itself had systematic slavery. Lead overwhelmingly by slave owners. 

All of which is an incontrovertible fact. Jefferson's actions demonstrate a very different meaning to those words than you're claiming.


----------



## bucs90

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all need to stop using party and use ideology. You all think it's a gotchya but it just sounds ignorant. But I suppose when you defend the indefensible you have to spin it somehow.
> Do you suppose that those who fought to save slavery or put the flag up were conservatives or liberals?
> Does it sound reasonable to you that conservatives would fight a civil war to free slaves while liberals would fight to keep them?
> Take a fucking history class. You guys beat this ignorant drum chant over and over. A little advice. The only people who belive what you say are your fellow morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay....Hutch Starky.....tell me....
> 
> 1) the groups listed below who are the heart and soul of the current democrat party...are they racist?
> 
> 2) did bill clinton, the violent rapist, and his wife honor these racists.......?
> 
> 3) did barak obama, and his wife sit in this openly racist church for 20 years ?
> 
> 
> 
> These groups are openly racist, and are supported by and supporters of, the current democrat party....did I forget any?
> 
> La Raza..hispanic racist group (for goodness sake it means "The Race")
> 
> The NAACP...except for whites who pretend to be black their policies are racist....
> 
> The Congressional Black Caucus
> 
> The Nation of Islam...
> 
> The New Black Panther Party (obama and eric holder protected them from charges of voter intimidaiton)
> 
> the Church formerly run by racist jeremiah wright...
> 
> Current racists in the democrat party...
> 
> al sharpton
> jesse jackson
> 
> *bill clinton (also a violent sexual predator):*
> 
> Dedicated a statue to his good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright, an old school racist democrat,
> 
> And awarded this racist democrat and ally of orval faubus the Presidential medal of freedom.....
> 
> and had orval faubus, the guy who used the Arkansas national guard to block the 9 black children from attending the white school....an honored position at his inauguration as Governor of Arkansas.........
> 
> imagine a Repulican doing either one of those things or having either one of those actual racists as good friends and political mentors...
> 
> barak obama ( attended an openly black racist church for 20 years.....see if a Republican could do that and get elected to anything.......was married by the racist pator, and had his kids baptized by the racist pastor)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all just your opinion. A lunatic opinion at that.
> Take a class, educate yourself. Step away from the internet and take a class or two at your local community college. It will do wonders for your personal growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Education?
> 
> You're using the word "education" even as you seek to deflect from incontrovertible facts, which are listed for your consideration?
> 
> ROFLMNAO!  Oh Lordy... THAT is_ ADORABLE!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incontrovertable to you and your admittedly slower brother.
> The subject at hand ,that was convieniently moved to modern liberal "racists", was the ideology of the actors during the CW. Let's tackle one subject at a time and stick to the subject at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ideology of the actors during the CW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why...so you can lie......
> 
> the democrats in the south were fighting and killing to "Conserve" the institution of slavery.......the Republicans at the time were fighting to defend and "Conserve"  the Constitution and the Bill of Rights which guarantee "liberty" for all people......
> 
> Keep trying to change "conserve" to smear current Conseratives you lying piece of shit.....
Click to expand...


And in 2015....

Republicans still trying to save the Constitution. 
Democrats still trying to keep racism and division alive.

Yeah...same as before.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all need to stop using party and use ideology. You all think it's a gotchya but it just sounds ignorant. But I suppose when you defend the indefensible you have to spin it somehow.
> Do you suppose that those who fought to save slavery or put the flag up were conservatives or liberals?
> Does it sound reasonable to you that conservatives would fight a civil war to free slaves while liberals would fight to keep them?
> Take a fucking history class. You guys beat this ignorant drum chant over and over. A little advice. The only people who belive what you say are your fellow morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay....Hutch Starky.....tell me....
> 
> 1) the groups listed below who are the heart and soul of the current democrat party...are they racist?
> 
> 2) did bill clinton, the violent rapist, and his wife honor these racists.......?
> 
> 3) did barak obama, and his wife sit in this openly racist church for 20 years ?
> 
> 
> 
> These groups are openly racist, and are supported by and supporters of, the current democrat party....did I forget any?
> 
> La Raza..hispanic racist group (for goodness sake it means "The Race")
> 
> The NAACP...except for whites who pretend to be black their policies are racist....
> 
> The Congressional Black Caucus
> 
> The Nation of Islam...
> 
> The New Black Panther Party (obama and eric holder protected them from charges of voter intimidaiton)
> 
> the Church formerly run by racist jeremiah wright...
> 
> Current racists in the democrat party...
> 
> al sharpton
> jesse jackson
> 
> *bill clinton (also a violent sexual predator):*
> 
> Dedicated a statue to his good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright, an old school racist democrat,
> 
> And awarded this racist democrat and ally of orval faubus the Presidential medal of freedom.....
> 
> and had orval faubus, the guy who used the Arkansas national guard to block the 9 black children from attending the white school....an honored position at his inauguration as Governor of Arkansas.........
> 
> imagine a Repulican doing either one of those things or having either one of those actual racists as good friends and political mentors...
> 
> barak obama ( attended an openly black racist church for 20 years.....see if a Republican could do that and get elected to anything.......was married by the racist pator, and had his kids baptized by the racist pastor)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all just your opinion. A lunatic opinion at that.
> Take a class, educate yourself. Step away from the internet and take a class or two at your local community college. It will do wonders for your personal growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Education?
> 
> You're using the word "education" even as you seek to deflect from incontrovertible facts, which are listed for your consideration?
> 
> ROFLMNAO!  Oh Lordy... THAT is_ ADORABLE!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incontrovertable to you and your admittedly slower brother.
> The subject at hand ,that was convieniently moved to modern liberal "racists", was the ideology of the actors during the CW. Let's tackle one subject at a time and stick to the subject at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ideology of the actors during the CW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why...so you can lie......
> 
> the democrats in the south were fighting and killing to "Conserve" the institution of slavery.......the Republicans at the time were fighting to defend and "Conserve"  the Constitution and the Bill of Rights which guarantee "liberty" for all people......
> 
> Keep trying to change "conserve" to smear current Conseratives you lying piece of shit.....
Click to expand...


Keep denying it Gomer.
You won't discuss it at all because it would blow up your entire premise.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay....Hutch Starky.....tell me....
> 
> 1) the groups listed below who are the heart and soul of the current democrat party...are they racist?
> 
> 2) did bill clinton, the violent rapist, and his wife honor these racists.......?
> 
> 3) did barak obama, and his wife sit in this openly racist church for 20 years ?
> 
> 
> 
> These groups are openly racist, and are supported by and supporters of, the current democrat party....did I forget any?
> 
> La Raza..hispanic racist group (for goodness sake it means "The Race")
> 
> The NAACP...except for whites who pretend to be black their policies are racist....
> 
> The Congressional Black Caucus
> 
> The Nation of Islam...
> 
> The New Black Panther Party (obama and eric holder protected them from charges of voter intimidaiton)
> 
> the Church formerly run by racist jeremiah wright...
> 
> Current racists in the democrat party...
> 
> al sharpton
> jesse jackson
> 
> *bill clinton (also a violent sexual predator):*
> 
> Dedicated a statue to his good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright, an old school racist democrat,
> 
> And awarded this racist democrat and ally of orval faubus the Presidential medal of freedom.....
> 
> and had orval faubus, the guy who used the Arkansas national guard to block the 9 black children from attending the white school....an honored position at his inauguration as Governor of Arkansas.........
> 
> imagine a Repulican doing either one of those things or having either one of those actual racists as good friends and political mentors...
> 
> barak obama ( attended an openly black racist church for 20 years.....see if a Republican could do that and get elected to anything.......was married by the racist pator, and had his kids baptized by the racist pastor)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all just your opinion. A lunatic opinion at that.
> Take a class, educate yourself. Step away from the internet and take a class or two at your local community college. It will do wonders for your personal growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Education?
> 
> You're using the word "education" even as you seek to deflect from incontrovertible facts, which are listed for your consideration?
> 
> ROFLMNAO!  Oh Lordy... THAT is_ ADORABLE!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incontrovertable to you and your admittedly slower brother.
> The subject at hand ,that was convieniently moved to modern liberal "racists", was the ideology of the actors during the CW. Let's tackle one subject at a time and stick to the subject at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ideology of the actors during the CW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why...so you can lie......
> 
> the democrats in the south were fighting and killing to "Conserve" the institution of slavery.......the Republicans at the time were fighting to defend and "Conserve"  the Constitution and the Bill of Rights which guarantee "liberty" for all people......
> 
> Keep trying to change "conserve" to smear current Conseratives you lying piece of shit.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually... Abolition was centered upon the "Charter of American Principle"... OKA: The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> And that is because it established the principles that ALL MEN ARE CREATED EQUAL... that we get our rights from GOD... and that because of that NO MAN IS SUPERIOR OR INFERIOR TO ANOTHER, BEFORE GOD, thus it follows that NO MAN is in a position to _'own'_ another.
> 
> Now if you want to stay busy for the rest of your life... spend your time looking for a Leftist that adheres to the Charter of American Principle.
Click to expand...


Were they liberal or conservative?
Simple question.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the proponent of_ Education _still struggles with the heady complexities of posting...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> _You can *NOT *make this crap up._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can and have, very easily I might add, " made this crap up".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should know, that IF you actually believe that, then you're quite literally DELUSIONAL.
> 
> Understand... THE RECORD IS WRITTEN HERE.  It's not exactly subject to subjectivism... it is thoroughly objective... in that ITS WRITTEN FOR EVERYONE TO SEE.
> 
> LOL!
> 
> *Edit:* It corrected the post... and now wants to deny it.
> 
> So... the record is clear, it's a liar.
> 
> Color me SHOCKED!
> 
> (The coolest part... is that I intentionally did not capture the post, to see if it would change it... then deny it.
> 
> I could not care less that it screwed up a post; as it does it routinely... I just wanted to test it it's honor... which it did.  And it FAILED!)
Click to expand...



Huh?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all just your opinion. A lunatic opinion at that.
> Take a class, educate yourself. Step away from the internet and take a class or two at your local community college. It will do wonders for your personal growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Education?
> 
> You're using the word "education" even as you seek to deflect from incontrovertible facts, which are listed for your consideration?
> 
> ROFLMNAO!  Oh Lordy... THAT is_ ADORABLE!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incontrovertable to you and your admittedly slower brother.
> The subject at hand ,that was convieniently moved to modern liberal "racists", was the ideology of the actors during the CW. Let's tackle one subject at a time and stick to the subject at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ideology of the actors during the CW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why...so you can lie......
> 
> the democrats in the south were fighting and killing to "Conserve" the institution of slavery.......the Republicans at the time were fighting to defend and "Conserve"  the Constitution and the Bill of Rights which guarantee "liberty" for all people......
> 
> Keep trying to change "conserve" to smear current Conseratives you lying piece of shit.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually... Abolition was centered upon the "Charter of American Principle"... OKA: The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> And that is because it established the principles that ALL MEN ARE CREATED EQUAL... that we get our rights from GOD... and that because of that NO MAN IS SUPERIOR OR INFERIOR TO ANOTHER, BEFORE GOD, thus it follows that NO MAN is in a position to _'own'_ another.
> 
> Now if you want to stay busy for the rest of your life... spend your time looking for a Leftist that adheres to the Charter of American Principle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're they liberal or conservative?
> Simple question.
Click to expand...


Abolitionists?  LOL!

They were conserving the principles declared in the founding of the nation.  Thus they were then what they are today: CONSERVATIVES!  Who are people who ADVOCATE FOR INDIVIDUAL LIBERTY... OKA: Liberal.

Now of course that is the literal meaning of the word.  And you need to imply the colloquial meaning..., which comes as a result of the hijacking of the word, by the Ideological Left... who represent and otherwise advocate for the antithesis of Individual liberty.

But in your defense you do so because you lack the objectivity required to reason soundly... thus demonstrating your separation from the Spirit of God. 

Which is in keeping with the Ideological Left... OKA: The means by which evil is advanced, politically.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education?
> 
> You're using the word "education" even as you seek to deflect from incontrovertible facts, which are listed for your consideration?
> 
> ROFLMNAO!  Oh Lordy... THAT is_ ADORABLE!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incontrovertable to you and your admittedly slower brother.
> The subject at hand ,that was convieniently moved to modern liberal "racists", was the ideology of the actors during the CW. Let's tackle one subject at a time and stick to the subject at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ideology of the actors during the CW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why...so you can lie......
> 
> the democrats in the south were fighting and killing to "Conserve" the institution of slavery.......the Republicans at the time were fighting to defend and "Conserve"  the Constitution and the Bill of Rights which guarantee "liberty" for all people......
> 
> Keep trying to change "conserve" to smear current Conseratives you lying piece of shit.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually... Abolition was centered upon the "Charter of American Principle"... OKA: The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> And that is because it established the principles that ALL MEN ARE CREATED EQUAL... that we get our rights from GOD... and that because of that NO MAN IS SUPERIOR OR INFERIOR TO ANOTHER, BEFORE GOD, thus it follows that NO MAN is in a position to _'own'_ another.
> 
> Now if you want to stay busy for the rest of your life... spend your time looking for a Leftist that adheres to the Charter of American Principle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're they liberal or conservative?
> Simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abolitionists?  LOL!
> 
> They were conserving the principles declared in the founding of the nation.  Thus they were then what they are today: CONSERVATIVES!  Who are people who ADVOCATE FOR INDIVIDUAL LIBERTY... OKA: Liberal.
> 
> Now of course that is the literal meaning of the word.  And you need to imply the colloquial meaning..., which comes as a result of the hijacking of the word, by the Ideological Left... who represent and otherwise advocate for the antithesis of Individual liberty.
> 
> But in your defense you do so because you lack the objectivity required to reason soundly... thus demonstrating your separation from the Spirit of God.
> 
> Which is in keeping with the Ideological Left... OKA: The means by which evil is advanced, politically.
Click to expand...


You just played an entire game of twister by yourself in one post. Nice!


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incontrovertable to you and your admittedly slower brother.
> The subject at hand ,that was convieniently moved to modern liberal "racists", was the ideology of the actors during the CW. Let's tackle one subject at a time and stick to the subject at hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ideology of the actors during the CW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why...so you can lie......
> 
> the democrats in the south were fighting and killing to "Conserve" the institution of slavery.......the Republicans at the time were fighting to defend and "Conserve"  the Constitution and the Bill of Rights which guarantee "liberty" for all people......
> 
> Keep trying to change "conserve" to smear current Conseratives you lying piece of shit.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually... Abolition was centered upon the "Charter of American Principle"... OKA: The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> And that is because it established the principles that ALL MEN ARE CREATED EQUAL... that we get our rights from GOD... and that because of that NO MAN IS SUPERIOR OR INFERIOR TO ANOTHER, BEFORE GOD, thus it follows that NO MAN is in a position to _'own'_ another.
> 
> Now if you want to stay busy for the rest of your life... spend your time looking for a Leftist that adheres to the Charter of American Principle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're they liberal or conservative?
> Simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abolitionists?  LOL!
> 
> They were conserving the principles declared in the founding of the nation.  Thus they were then what they are today: CONSERVATIVES!  Who are people who ADVOCATE FOR INDIVIDUAL LIBERTY... OKA: Liberal.
> 
> Now of course that is the literal meaning of the word.  And you need to imply the colloquial meaning..., which comes as a result of the hijacking of the word, by the Ideological Left... who represent and otherwise advocate for the antithesis of Individual liberty.
> 
> But in your defense you do so because you lack the objectivity required to reason soundly... thus demonstrating your separation from the Spirit of God.
> 
> Which is in keeping with the Ideological Left... OKA: The means by which evil is advanced, politically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just played an entire game of twister by yourself in one post. Nice!
Click to expand...


_Your concession is duly noted and summarily accepted. _ 

(And I want ya to know, that it's clear to me that you're doing the very BEST you can.)


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why...so you can lie......
> 
> the democrats in the south were fighting and killing to "Conserve" the institution of slavery.......the Republicans at the time were fighting to defend and "Conserve"  the Constitution and the Bill of Rights which guarantee "liberty" for all people......
> 
> Keep trying to change "conserve" to smear current Conseratives you lying piece of shit.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually... Abolition was centered upon the "Charter of American Principle"... OKA: The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> And that is because it established the principles that ALL MEN ARE CREATED EQUAL... that we get our rights from GOD... and that because of that NO MAN IS SUPERIOR OR INFERIOR TO ANOTHER, BEFORE GOD, thus it follows that NO MAN is in a position to _'own'_ another.
> 
> Now if you want to stay busy for the rest of your life... spend your time looking for a Leftist that adheres to the Charter of American Principle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're they liberal or conservative?
> Simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abolitionists?  LOL!
> 
> They were conserving the principles declared in the founding of the nation.  Thus they were then what they are today: CONSERVATIVES!  Who are people who ADVOCATE FOR INDIVIDUAL LIBERTY... OKA: Liberal.
> 
> Now of course that is the literal meaning of the word.  And you need to imply the colloquial meaning..., which comes as a result of the hijacking of the word, by the Ideological Left... who represent and otherwise advocate for the antithesis of Individual liberty.
> 
> But in your defense you do so because you lack the objectivity required to reason soundly... thus demonstrating your separation from the Spirit of God.
> 
> Which is in keeping with the Ideological Left... OKA: The means by which evil is advanced, politically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just played an entire game of twister by yourself in one post. Nice!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Your concession is duly noted and summarily accepted. _
> 
> (And I want ya to know, that it's clear to me that you're doing the very BEST you can.)
Click to expand...


Best? I didn't even have to try.


----------



## 2aguy

Skylar said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all just your opinion. A lunatic opinion at that.
> Take a class, educate yourself. Step away from the internet and take a class or two at your local community college. It will do wonders for your personal growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Education?
> 
> You're using the word "education" even as you seek to deflect from incontrovertible facts, which are listed for your consideration?
> 
> ROFLMNAO!  Oh Lordy... THAT is_ ADORABLE!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incontrovertable to you and your admittedly slower brother.
> The subject at hand ,that was convieniently moved to modern liberal "racists", was the ideology of the actors during the CW. Let's tackle one subject at a time and stick to the subject at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ideology of the actors during the CW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why...so you can lie......
> 
> the democrats in the south were fighting and killing to "Conserve" the institution of slavery.......the Republicans at the time were fighting to defend and "Conserve"  the Constitution and the Bill of Rights which guarantee "liberty" for all people......
> 
> Keep trying to change "conserve" to smear current Conseratives you lying piece of shit.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually... Abolition was centered upon the "Charter of American Principle"... OKA: The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> And that is because it established the principles that ALL MEN ARE CREATED EQUAL... that we get our rights from GOD... and that because of that NO MAN IS SUPERIOR OR INFERIOR TO ANOTHER, BEFORE GOD, thus it follows that NO MAN is in a position to _'own'_ another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not 'all men'. As the man that wrote it owned slaves and an entire plantation. With the declaration written for a nation that itself had systematic slavery. Lead overwhelmingly by slave owners.
> 
> All of which is an incontrovertible fact. Jefferson's actions demonstrate a very different meaning to those words than you're claiming.
Click to expand...




Sorry, you are wrong, at the time the Constitution was created the entire world had slavery, Constitution and Bill of Rights were written with the express purpose of limiting and then ending the slave trade with Africa, the ones selling the slaves, and then leaving the amendment process for future generations to try to end the European and african practice in the future.   Try reading  the history of the founding sometime......


----------



## 2aguy

Hutch Starskey said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay....Hutch Starky.....tell me....
> 
> 1) the groups listed below who are the heart and soul of the current democrat party...are they racist?
> 
> 2) did bill clinton, the violent rapist, and his wife honor these racists.......?
> 
> 3) did barak obama, and his wife sit in this openly racist church for 20 years ?
> 
> 
> 
> These groups are openly racist, and are supported by and supporters of, the current democrat party....did I forget any?
> 
> La Raza..hispanic racist group (for goodness sake it means "The Race")
> 
> The NAACP...except for whites who pretend to be black their policies are racist....
> 
> The Congressional Black Caucus
> 
> The Nation of Islam...
> 
> The New Black Panther Party (obama and eric holder protected them from charges of voter intimidaiton)
> 
> the Church formerly run by racist jeremiah wright...
> 
> Current racists in the democrat party...
> 
> al sharpton
> jesse jackson
> 
> *bill clinton (also a violent sexual predator):*
> 
> Dedicated a statue to his good friend and political mentor j. william fulbright, an old school racist democrat,
> 
> And awarded this racist democrat and ally of orval faubus the Presidential medal of freedom.....
> 
> and had orval faubus, the guy who used the Arkansas national guard to block the 9 black children from attending the white school....an honored position at his inauguration as Governor of Arkansas.........
> 
> imagine a Repulican doing either one of those things or having either one of those actual racists as good friends and political mentors...
> 
> barak obama ( attended an openly black racist church for 20 years.....see if a Republican could do that and get elected to anything.......was married by the racist pator, and had his kids baptized by the racist pastor)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all just your opinion. A lunatic opinion at that.
> Take a class, educate yourself. Step away from the internet and take a class or two at your local community college. It will do wonders for your personal growth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Education?
> 
> You're using the word "education" even as you seek to deflect from incontrovertible facts, which are listed for your consideration?
> 
> ROFLMNAO!  Oh Lordy... THAT is_ ADORABLE!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incontrovertable to you and your admittedly slower brother.
> The subject at hand ,that was convieniently moved to modern liberal "racists", was the ideology of the actors during the CW. Let's tackle one subject at a time and stick to the subject at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ideology of the actors during the CW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why...so you can lie......
> 
> the democrats in the south were fighting and killing to "Conserve" the institution of slavery.......the Republicans at the time were fighting to defend and "Conserve"  the Constitution and the Bill of Rights which guarantee "liberty" for all people......
> 
> Keep trying to change "conserve" to smear current Conseratives you lying piece of shit.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep denying it Gomer.
> You won't discuss it at all because it would blow up your entire premise.
Click to expand...



I just explained your purpose and the concept moron.  You don't want to admit it because you are trying to smear modern "conservatives" with slavery, something they wouldn't have supported back then and don't support now, and who in fact support the exact opposite....freedom and liberty for all people regardless of color.   You are also trying to hide the slave holding and racist past of the democrats and the fact that the modern democrat party is still the heart and home of racism in this country.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> she actually, and no i did not.
> 
> she just did not have the maturity needed to handle being middle management. and that position was a pressure cooker.
> 
> as was demonstrated by the fact that she got fired within a couple of months.



So the person you didn't want failed.  Hmmmmm.... 

Come on guy, I've been around the block a few times and know how sleazy office politics are. 

Those laws you whine about are because there are people like you out there.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> which would be an effective end of the second amendment.



and this would be a bad thing, why? 



Correll said:


> btw, those gun store owners, they would certainly be political prisoners and this country would have taken a big step to teh dem dream of the us as a third world shithole.



Not at all.  Every other industrialized democracy limits private gun ownership, and they are freer than we are.  

As for the gun store owners, I think whenever they whine about being political prisoners, we show autopsy photos of the people their guns KILL.  Especially the kids. 

No one is going to mistake them for MLK.


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> With what we know now...if the kid bought the gun at the gun store himself he passed a background check.....the "universal" background check would not have applied since it was a regular federal background check at the gun dealer.....that means if the dad was forced to do a background check on his own son...........really?......then he still would have passed the "universal" background check since he passed the current background check......



then the background check was inadequate. 

Hey, here's the thing.  Today a bunch of stores agreed to stop selling confederate flags.  

How can we get a Flag banned and not guns?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

2aguy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all just your opinion. A lunatic opinion at that.
> Take a class, educate yourself. Step away from the internet and take a class or two at your local community college. It will do wonders for your personal growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Education?
> 
> You're using the word "education" even as you seek to deflect from incontrovertible facts, which are listed for your consideration?
> 
> ROFLMNAO!  Oh Lordy... THAT is_ ADORABLE!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incontrovertable to you and your admittedly slower brother.
> The subject at hand ,that was convieniently moved to modern liberal "racists", was the ideology of the actors during the CW. Let's tackle one subject at a time and stick to the subject at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ideology of the actors during the CW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why...so you can lie......
> 
> the democrats in the south were fighting and killing to "Conserve" the institution of slavery.......the Republicans at the time were fighting to defend and "Conserve"  the Constitution and the Bill of Rights which guarantee "liberty" for all people......
> 
> Keep trying to change "conserve" to smear current Conseratives you lying piece of shit.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep denying it Gomer.
> You won't discuss it at all because it would blow up your entire premise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just explained your purpose and the concept moron.  You don't want to admit it because you are trying to smear modern "conservatives" with slavery, something they wouldn't have supported back then and don't support now, and who in fact support the exact opposite....freedom and liberty for all people regardless of color.   You are also trying to hide the slave holding and racist past of the democrats and the fact that the modern democrat party is still the heart and home of racism in this country.
Click to expand...


Look around the threads Gomer. It isn't liberals showing support for the flag.


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> With what we know now...if the kid bought the gun at the gun store himself he passed a background check.....the "universal" background check would not have applied since it was a regular federal background check at the gun dealer.....that means if the dad was forced to do a background check on his own son...........really?......then he still would have passed the "universal" background check since he passed the current background check......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then the background check was inadequate.
> 
> Hey, here's the thing.  Today a bunch of stores agreed to stop selling confederate flags.
> 
> How can we get a Flag banned and not guns?
Click to expand...


Flags don't save lives........and again...you can' show how a background check would have stopped this shooting, other crimes or the other mass shooters....background checks cannot stop criminals, they did't stop criminals historically in Weimar Germany and they won't stop them today.


----------



## Skylar

2aguy said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education?
> 
> You're using the word "education" even as you seek to deflect from incontrovertible facts, which are listed for your consideration?
> 
> ROFLMNAO!  Oh Lordy... THAT is_ ADORABLE!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incontrovertable to you and your admittedly slower brother.
> The subject at hand ,that was convieniently moved to modern liberal "racists", was the ideology of the actors during the CW. Let's tackle one subject at a time and stick to the subject at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ideology of the actors during the CW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why...so you can lie......
> 
> the democrats in the south were fighting and killing to "Conserve" the institution of slavery.......the Republicans at the time were fighting to defend and "Conserve"  the Constitution and the Bill of Rights which guarantee "liberty" for all people......
> 
> Keep trying to change "conserve" to smear current Conseratives you lying piece of shit.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually... Abolition was centered upon the "Charter of American Principle"... OKA: The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> And that is because it established the principles that ALL MEN ARE CREATED EQUAL... that we get our rights from GOD... and that because of that NO MAN IS SUPERIOR OR INFERIOR TO ANOTHER, BEFORE GOD, thus it follows that NO MAN is in a position to _'own'_ another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not 'all men'. As the man that wrote it owned slaves and an entire plantation. With the declaration written for a nation that itself had systematic slavery. Lead overwhelmingly by slave owners.
> 
> All of which is an incontrovertible fact. Jefferson's actions demonstrate a very different meaning to those words than you're claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you are wrong, at the time the Constitution was created the entire world had slavery, Constitution and Bill of Rights were written with the express purpose of limiting and then ending the slave trade with Africa, the ones selling the slaves, and then leaving the amendment process for future generations to try to end the European and african practice in the future.   Try reading  the history of the founding sometime......
Click to expand...


Express purpose according to who? And of course, you've just moved your goal post. As we weren't discussing the Constitution or the Bill of Rights. But instead, the Declaration of Independence. Do try and keep up.

Its gonna be hard to argue that 'all men' included slaves when both the author of the Declaration and the nation he wrote it for were dependent on slave labor.


----------



## 2aguy

Skylar said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incontrovertable to you and your admittedly slower brother.
> The subject at hand ,that was convieniently moved to modern liberal "racists", was the ideology of the actors during the CW. Let's tackle one subject at a time and stick to the subject at hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ideology of the actors during the CW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why...so you can lie......
> 
> the democrats in the south were fighting and killing to "Conserve" the institution of slavery.......the Republicans at the time were fighting to defend and "Conserve"  the Constitution and the Bill of Rights which guarantee "liberty" for all people......
> 
> Keep trying to change "conserve" to smear current Conseratives you lying piece of shit.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually... Abolition was centered upon the "Charter of American Principle"... OKA: The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> And that is because it established the principles that ALL MEN ARE CREATED EQUAL... that we get our rights from GOD... and that because of that NO MAN IS SUPERIOR OR INFERIOR TO ANOTHER, BEFORE GOD, thus it follows that NO MAN is in a position to _'own'_ another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not 'all men'. As the man that wrote it owned slaves and an entire plantation. With the declaration written for a nation that itself had systematic slavery. Lead overwhelmingly by slave owners.
> 
> All of which is an incontrovertible fact. Jefferson's actions demonstrate a very different meaning to those words than you're claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you are wrong, at the time the Constitution was created the entire world had slavery, Constitution and Bill of Rights were written with the express purpose of limiting and then ending the slave trade with Africa, the ones selling the slaves, and then leaving the amendment process for future generations to try to end the European and african practice in the future.   Try reading  the history of the founding sometime......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Express purpose according to who? And of course, you've just moved your goal post. As we weren't discussing the Constitution or the Bill of Rights. But instead, the Declaration of Independence. Do try and keep up.
> 
> Its gonna be hard to argue that 'all men' included slaves when both the author of the Declaration and the nation he wrote it for were dependent on slave labor.
Click to expand...



have you read the Declaration of Independence lately....you should read that first part of our founding document...you wouldn't post dumb things if had...

and only the southern states were dependent on slave labor......even when they came democrats....


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Skylar said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Incontrovertable to you and your admittedly slower brother.
> The subject at hand ,that was convieniently moved to modern liberal "racists", was the ideology of the actors during the CW. Let's tackle one subject at a time and stick to the subject at hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ideology of the actors during the CW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why...so you can lie......
> 
> the democrats in the south were fighting and killing to "Conserve" the institution of slavery.......the Republicans at the time were fighting to defend and "Conserve"  the Constitution and the Bill of Rights which guarantee "liberty" for all people......
> 
> Keep trying to change "conserve" to smear current Conseratives you lying piece of shit.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually... Abolition was centered upon the "Charter of American Principle"... OKA: The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> And that is because it established the principles that ALL MEN ARE CREATED EQUAL... that we get our rights from GOD... and that because of that NO MAN IS SUPERIOR OR INFERIOR TO ANOTHER, BEFORE GOD, thus it follows that NO MAN is in a position to _'own'_ another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not 'all men'. As the man that wrote it owned slaves and an entire plantation. With the declaration written for a nation that itself had systematic slavery. Lead overwhelmingly by slave owners.
> 
> All of which is an incontrovertible fact. Jefferson's actions demonstrate a very different meaning to those words than you're claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you are wrong, at the time the Constitution was created the entire world had slavery, Constitution and Bill of Rights were written with the express purpose of limiting and then ending the slave trade with Africa, the ones selling the slaves, and then leaving the amendment process for future generations to try to end the European and african practice in the future.   Try reading  the history of the founding sometime......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Express purpose according to who? And of course, you've just moved your goal post. As we weren't discussing the Constitution or the Bill of Rights. But instead, the Declaration of Independence. Do try and keep up.
> 
> Its gonna be hard to argue that 'all men' included slaves when both the author of the Declaration and the nation he wrote it for were dependent on slave labor.
Click to expand...


Sounds familiar. Hmm....


----------



## 2aguy

Yeah.....you must have forgotten the founding principals of our country.....



> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.



Slavery was here before the Europeans arrived, the Europeans and Africans brought slaves here and in our founding document we repudiated he practice....and it took us over 100 years to get rid of it and we did it by defeating the democrats and freeing the slaves....while slavery continues in Africa to this day...


----------



## Skylar

2aguy said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why...so you can lie......
> 
> the democrats in the south were fighting and killing to "Conserve" the institution of slavery.......the Republicans at the time were fighting to defend and "Conserve"  the Constitution and the Bill of Rights which guarantee "liberty" for all people......
> 
> Keep trying to change "conserve" to smear current Conseratives you lying piece of shit.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually... Abolition was centered upon the "Charter of American Principle"... OKA: The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> And that is because it established the principles that ALL MEN ARE CREATED EQUAL... that we get our rights from GOD... and that because of that NO MAN IS SUPERIOR OR INFERIOR TO ANOTHER, BEFORE GOD, thus it follows that NO MAN is in a position to _'own'_ another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Clearly not 'all men'. As the man that wrote it owned slaves and an entire plantation. With the declaration written for a nation that itself had systematic slavery. Lead overwhelmingly by slave owners.
> 
> All of which is an incontrovertible fact. Jefferson's actions demonstrate a very different meaning to those words than you're claiming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, you are wrong, at the time the Constitution was created the entire world had slavery, Constitution and Bill of Rights were written with the express purpose of limiting and then ending the slave trade with Africa, the ones selling the slaves, and then leaving the amendment process for future generations to try to end the European and african practice in the future.   Try reading  the history of the founding sometime......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Express purpose according to who? And of course, you've just moved your goal post. As we weren't discussing the Constitution or the Bill of Rights. But instead, the Declaration of Independence. Do try and keep up.
> 
> Its gonna be hard to argue that 'all men' included slaves when both the author of the Declaration and the nation he wrote it for were dependent on slave labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> have you read the Declaration of Independence lately....you should read that first part of our founding document...you wouldn't post dumb things if had...
> 
> and only the southern states were dependent on slave labor......even when they came democrats....
Click to expand...


Then show me where in the Declaration of Independence it denounces slavery or calls slaves equal to all men. 

You can't. As the Declaration of Independence includes no such passages. Nor does it codify such beliefs. As the writer of the Declaration was himself a slave owner. And the nation he was writing it for was dependent on slave labor. 'All men' did not include slaves. Nor was ever intended to.

So much for your 'express purpose'.


----------



## 2aguy

yes..."all men" is pretty easy to understand.....of course you nuts can't even read the 2nd Amen,net without lying about it....

The entire world at the time was dependent on slave labor....our founding document created a country where all men were believed to be created equal........and because of the legacy of slavery from Africa and Europe it took us 100 years to end slavery...we also had to shoot a bunch of democrats when they wanted to keep blacks as slaves....

In fact..if democrats hadn't fought and killed to keep slavery we would have ended it much earlier.....another reason to dislike he democrat party.


----------



## jon_berzerk

2aguy said:


> yes..."all men" is pretty easy to understand.....of course you nuts can't even read the 2nd Amen,net without lying about it....
> 
> The entire world at the time was dependent on slave labor....our founding document created a country where all men were believed to be created equal........and because of the legacy of slavery from Africa and Europe it took us 100 years to end slavery...we also had to shoot a bunch of democrats when they wanted to keep blacks as slaves....
> 
> In fact..if democrats hadn't fought and killed to keep slavery we would have ended it much earlier.....another reason to dislike he democrat party.



exactly


----------



## Hutch Starskey

2aguy said:


> yes..."all men" is pretty easy to understand.....of course you nuts can't even read the 2nd Amen,net without lying about it....
> 
> The entire world at the time was dependent on slave labor....our founding document created a country where all men were believed to be created equal........and because of the legacy of slavery from Africa and Europe it took us 100 years to end slavery...we also had to shoot a bunch of democrats when they wanted to keep blacks as slaves....
> 
> In fact..if democrats hadn't fought and killed to keep slavery we would have ended it much earlier.....another reason to dislike he democrat party.



Moron, conservatives resist change and fight to keep "proud traditions". Liberals fight for change. Yes Dems fought to keep slavery. Conservative Dems. Freeing the slaves was the liberal thing to do. The Repub liberals.
That is not what exists today. Please stop. I have no more embarassment to lend you.


----------



## 2aguy

Hutch Starskey said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes..."all men" is pretty easy to understand.....of course you nuts can't even read the 2nd Amen,net without lying about it....
> 
> The entire world at the time was dependent on slave labor....our founding document created a country where all men were believed to be created equal........and because of the legacy of slavery from Africa and Europe it took us 100 years to end slavery...we also had to shoot a bunch of democrats when they wanted to keep blacks as slaves....
> 
> In fact..if democrats hadn't fought and killed to keep slavery we would have ended it much earlier.....another reason to dislike he democrat party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moron, conservatives resist change and fight to keep "proud traditions". Liberals fight for change. Yes Dems fought to keep slavery. Conservative Dems. Freeing the slaves was the liberal thing to do. The Repub liberals.
> That is not what exists today. Please stop. I have no more embarassment to lend you.
Click to expand...



Yes, Modern American Conservatives fight to keep the traditions of the Bill of Rights and the Constitution.....so the Republicans fought for freedom back in the Civil War and we fight for freedom now....and both times we had to fight against democrats......


----------



## MarcATL

2aguy said:


> The battle flag of the Republican party and the United States of America...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battle flag of the democrat party and the Confederate States of America...the slave owning states....


So you've always been for taking down that racist symbol right? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutz

2aguy said:


> The battle flag of the Republican party and the United States of America...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battle flag of the democrat party and the Confederate States of America...the slave owning states....


So you want that flag removed too?


----------



## Nutz

MarcATL said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The battle flag of the Republican party and the United States of America...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battle flag of the democrat party and the Confederate States of America...the slave owning states....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you've always been for taking down that racist symbol right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Lol...I am sure he has commented on how bad removong the confederate flag is....HYPOCRITE alert


----------



## 2aguy

MarcATL said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The battle flag of the Republican party and the United States of America...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battle flag of the democrat party and the Confederate States of America...the slave owning states....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you've always been for taking down that racist symbol right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



I live in Illinois, I never gave it much thought, then again I am not a racist democrat so I have no love for that flag......


----------



## 2aguy

Nutz said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The battle flag of the Republican party and the United States of America...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battle flag of the democrat party and the Confederate States of America...the slave owning states....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you want that flag removed too?
Click to expand...



Yes....I posted earlier that  I did.  We need to take down that symbol of democrat racism, put there by democrat Governor Fritz Hollings....


----------



## Nutz

2aguy said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The battle flag of the Republican party and the United States of America...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battle flag of the democrat party and the Confederate States of America...the slave owning states....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you want that flag removed too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....I posted earlier that  I did.  We need to take down that symbol of democrat racism, put there by democrat Governor Fritz Hollings....
Click to expand...

Ok.  Then why are the conservative teapers in SC the ones who oppose taking it down? (And I am nit disagreeing with you about the democrat hate)


----------



## MarcATL

starviego said:


> Where is the actual hard evidence pointing to the suspect's guilt?
> 
> 
> --Have any of the living witnesses come forward to identify Roof as the gunman they saw in the church? No.
> 
> --Can the slugs and shell casings found in the church be linked back to the gun seized from Roof via ballistics evidence? Haven't seen it.
> 
> --Did they recover gunshot residue (GSR) on Roof''s hands or clothing? Haven't seen it.
> 
> --Were his fingerprints found on the gun/mags/ammo? Haven't seen it.
> 
> --Did the suspect confess? CNN claims he did, based on two anonymous LE sources. Yeah, anonymous sources, which aren't worth very much. So why don't they show us the videotaped confession? Probably because there is no confession to hear.
> 
> --What about the photo stills of the suspect allegedly outside the church and his car at the scene? Those photos could have been from a different time and location, for all we know. And even if they are real, it might be evidence he was there, but that's not evidence he committed a mass shooting.
> 
> 
> DON'T BELIEVE THE HYPE!


I  like this guy. I really like this guy. 

ROTFLMBAO! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> the same folks who scream that Democrats are coddling the Negro with "free shit" are also screaming that the preferred party of someone like the Right wing neo confederate goofy gun nut who slaughtered 9 Blacks is the Democratic party...I bet that beats all you all ever saw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fringe racist white hate groups have no love for the gop.
> 
> and why should they?
> 
> the gop has been pro-civil rights the whole way back, and up to present day.
Click to expand...

If the GOP is so pro civil-rights then why were they practically absent for that recent commemorate march in Selma? 

FAIL! 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## 2aguy

MarcATL said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The battle flag of the Republican party and the United States of America...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battle flag of the democrat party and the Confederate States of America...the slave owning states....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you've always been for taking down that racist symbol right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Besides...the democrat racism we have to deal with comes from the racist democrats in Chicago who prevent black children from getting a good education that would change their lives, by forcing them to stay in democrat controlled public schools

Bill clintons friend orval faubus stood in the school house doors in Arkansas to keep black children out...when the schools were good, and now bill clinton's friends rahm emanuel and their democrat union allies stand in the school house door to keep black children in bad schools....


----------



## 2aguy

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> the same folks who scream that Democrats are coddling the Negro with "free shit" are also screaming that the preferred party of someone like the Right wing neo confederate goofy gun nut who slaughtered 9 Blacks is the Democratic party...I bet that beats all you all ever saw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fringe racist white hate groups have no love for the gop.
> 
> and why should they?
> 
> the gop has been pro-civil rights the whole way back, and up to present day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the GOP is so pro civil-rights then why were they practically absent for that recent commemorate march in Selma?
> 
> FAIL!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



They were there when it actually meant something...when they were being shot at and killed by democrats in the Civil War....close to 250,000 died freeing the slaves....and then after the war the Republicans were there shedding blood again to protect the newly freed slaves from the racist democrat kkk and their politial allies.....and passing the civil rights acts that protected the rights of blacks when the democrats used bombs, night sticks, fire hoses and lynching to keep blacks down...

So after all the real work is done...is it odd that now the democrats walked across that bridge....?  Considering they were the ones beating people the first time around....


----------



## ninja007

how does that flag hurt blacks and liberals? I don't get it. Its a symbol of heritage for the south. What hurts blacks a MILLION times more is liberal policies and institutions like welfare and public schools!


----------



## ninja007

liberals are so ass backwards. Instead of looking at the real reason for bad outcomes they go for the feel good "easy" so-called "solutions", which solve nothing.


----------



## MarcATL

2aguy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> the same folks who scream that Democrats are coddling the Negro with "free shit" are also screaming that the preferred party of someone like the Right wing neo confederate goofy gun nut who slaughtered 9 Blacks is the Democratic party...I bet that beats all you all ever saw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fringe racist white hate groups have no love for the gop.
> 
> and why should they?
> 
> the gop has been pro-civil rights the whole way back, and up to present day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the GOP is so pro civil-rights then why were they practically absent for that recent commemorate march in Selma?
> 
> FAIL!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were there when it actually meant something...when they were being shot at and killed by democrats in the Civil War....close to 250,000 died freeing the slaves....and then after the war the Republicans were there shedding blood again to protect the newly freed slaves from the racist democrat kkk and their politial allies.....and passing the civil rights acts that protected the rights of blacks when the democrats used bombs, night sticks, fire hoses and lynching to keep blacks down...
> 
> So after all the real work is done...is it odd that now the democrats walked across that bridge....?  Considering they were the ones beating people the first time around....
Click to expand...

Why not show their moral support for the cause you claim they got beaten with sticks for? It surely couldn't hurt.

I await your answer. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

ninja007 said:


> how does that flag hurt blacks and liberals? I don't get it. Its a symbol of heritage for the south. What hurts blacks a MILLION times more is liberal policies and institutions like welfare and public schools!


Explain the heritage as you understand it.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

ninja007 said:


> liberals are so ass backwards. Instead of looking at the real reason for bad outcomes they go for the feel good "easy" so-called "solutions", which solve nothing.


You and your ilk forever moan and complain about "race relations got worse" why not start the healing by removing that racist symbol that hurts so many millions of people? Keep it on your trucks and in your backyards if you must, but for God's sake take that wretched flag off guvment property!

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> Flags don't save lives........and again...you can' show how a background check would have stopped this shooting, other crimes or the other mass shooters....background checks cannot stop criminals, they did't stop criminals historically in Weimar Germany and they won't stop them today.



Actually, Conneticutt imposed background checks and got a 40% reduction in the crime rate.  Meanwhile Missouri revoked background checks and their murder rate spiked.  

We found out who this guy was within a DAY of the shooting. We found out he was a virulant racist who had been busted for drug possession and stalking.  

Oddly, it just seems like the gun sellers are the guys who can't figure this out.


----------



## JoeB131

ninja007 said:


> how does that flag hurt blacks and liberals? I don't get it. Its a symbol of heritage for the south. What hurts blacks a MILLION times more is liberal policies and institutions like welfare and public schools!



yes, because Blacks were doing so well before public schools and welfare. 

Oh, no, they weren't.  

Yes, it's symbol of the South.  "We're racist, we're mean and we're stupid".  That's what it's a symbol of.  

Definitely time to take it down.


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flags don't save lives........and again...you can' show how a background check would have stopped this shooting, other crimes or the other mass shooters....background checks cannot stop criminals, they did't stop criminals historically in Weimar Germany and they won't stop them today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Conneticutt imposed background checks and got a 40% reduction in the crime rate.  Meanwhile Missouri revoked background checks and their murder rate spiked.
> 
> We found out who this guy was within a DAY of the shooting. We found out he was a virulant racist who had been busted for drug possession and stalking.
> 
> Oddly, it just seems like the gun sellers are the guys who can't figure this out.
Click to expand...



Sorry, that has already been shown to be wrong.....try to keep up.....and Missouri too......we found out who he was because the guy let himself be captured on the security video at the murder scene moron......do you ever engage your brain before you post....


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how does that flag hurt blacks and liberals? I don't get it. Its a symbol of heritage for the south. What hurts blacks a MILLION times more is liberal policies and institutions like welfare and public schools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, because Blacks were doing so well before public schools and welfare.
> 
> Oh, no, they weren't.
> 
> Yes, it's symbol of the South.  "We're racist, we're mean and we're stupid".  That's what it's a symbol of.
> 
> Definitely time to take it down.
Click to expand...



Actually the black family was in better shape before the democrat racist "Great Society" campaign to buy their votes.....and now that the public schools suck after years of democrat union control, they won't let black children escape from them.


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> Sorry, that has already been shown to be wrong.....try to keep up.....and Missouri too......we found out who he was because the guy let himself be captured on the security video at the murder scene moron......do you ever engage your brain before you post....



Obviously, you missed the point. 
The Media found out within a day he was a racist.
They found out within a day he had been busted for stalking employees at a mall
they found out within a day that he had been busted for drug possession. 

But the guy was still able to buy a gun. Not his dad buying him a gun. He walked into a gun store, and he bought a gun. Because no one bothered to find out who he was before h e killed anyone.


----------



## 2aguy

MarcATL said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> the same folks who scream that Democrats are coddling the Negro with "free shit" are also screaming that the preferred party of someone like the Right wing neo confederate goofy gun nut who slaughtered 9 Blacks is the Democratic party...I bet that beats all you all ever saw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fringe racist white hate groups have no love for the gop.
> 
> and why should they?
> 
> the gop has been pro-civil rights the whole way back, and up to present day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the GOP is so pro civil-rights then why were they practically absent for that recent commemorate march in Selma?
> 
> FAIL!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were there when it actually meant something...when they were being shot at and killed by democrats in the Civil War....close to 250,000 died freeing the slaves....and then after the war the Republicans were there shedding blood again to protect the newly freed slaves from the racist democrat kkk and their politial allies.....and passing the civil rights acts that protected the rights of blacks when the democrats used bombs, night sticks, fire hoses and lynching to keep blacks down...
> 
> So after all the real work is done...is it odd that now the democrats walked across that bridge....?  Considering they were the ones beating people the first time around....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not show their moral support for the cause you claim they got beaten with sticks for? It surely couldn't hurt.
> 
> I await your answer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



The republican party deserved to be there, the democrat party definitely should have been there to apologize for what members of their party did to the original marchers....why more republicans didn't go...probably they are so used to being lied about their intentions that they didn't want it to detract from the event....the democrats in the media smear the actual party of Civil Rights, the republicans every chance they get...and being politicians they take the path of least resistance,when they should be calling out the democrats for the racists they are....

In fact, Tuesday, Retired Colonel Allen West did just that...he was on the Dan and Amy radio show here in Chicago and called that flag the democrat flag and brought up the racist history of the democrat party......the history of slavery, jim crow and the kkk......but republican leadership today is filled with guys too used to living in D.C.

We need more Allen Wests......


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> Actually the black family was in better shape before the democrat racist "Great Society" campaign to buy their votes.....and now that the public schools suck after years of democrat union control, they won't let black children escape from them.



It must be nice to live in your own Hate Radio filled universe.  

You obviously haven't met any black people who grew up before the Great Society.


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, that has already been shown to be wrong.....try to keep up.....and Missouri too......we found out who he was because the guy let himself be captured on the security video at the murder scene moron......do you ever engage your brain before you post....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, you missed the point.
> The Media found out within a day he was a racist.
> They found out within a day he had been busted for stalking employees at a mall
> they found out within a day that he had been busted for drug possession.
> 
> But the guy was still able to buy a gun. Not his dad buying him a gun. He walked into a gun store, and he bought a gun. Because no one bothered to find out who he was before h e killed anyone.
Click to expand...



*And he went through the background check to get it*....and if you had "universal" background checks he would have gone through that as well and if you had gun registration it wouldn't have mattered because he didn't care if he broke that law...and if you had magazine limits, it didn't matter because he used a pistol and reloaded repeatedly...and no one rushed him to stop him.....so not one of the new extreme gun laws you preach at us about would have stopped this mass shooting....not one......not universal background checks, gun registration, or magazine limits..........

the thing that worked...they arrested him and will now lock him up for life...hopefully they will execute him.....


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the black family was in better shape before the democrat racist "Great Society" campaign to buy their votes.....and now that the public schools suck after years of democrat union control, they won't let black children escape from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be nice to live in your own Hate Radio filled universe.
> 
> You obviously haven't met any black people who grew up before the Great Society.
Click to expand...



I here about their lives and their murders every day here in Chicago.........thanks to a city controlled by democrats for generations......


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




Nice picture of a democrat racist...a bit much but it captures the spirit of the modern democrat party......


----------



## 2aguy

MarcATL said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> liberals are so ass backwards. Instead of looking at the real reason for bad outcomes they go for the feel good "easy" so-called "solutions", which solve nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> You and your ilk forever moan and complain about "race relations got worse" why not start the healing by removing that racist symbol that hurts so many millions of people? Keep it on your trucks and in your backyards if you must, but for God's sake take that wretched flag off guvment property!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



I agree...and the democrat party should dissolve itself and start with something new.......it is also a living symbol of racism, slavery, lynching, poll taxes, literacy tests, the kkk, and jim crow........if the flag must be removed, then the democrat party that fought and killed under that flag to preserve slavery must also be removed from polite, civil society.

Don't you agree?


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> *And he went through the background check to get it*....and if you had "universal" background checks he would have gone through that as well and if you had gun registration it wouldn't have mattered because he didn't care if he broke that law...and if you had magazine limits, it didn't matter because he used a pistol and reloaded repeatedly...and no one rushed him to stop him.....so not one of the new extreme gun laws you preach at us about would have stopped this mass shooting....not one......not universal background checks, gun registration, or magazine limits..........
> 
> the thing that worked...they arrested him and will now lock him up for life...hopefully they will execute him.....



You logic is circular.  You are saying background checks don't work because the NRA has made sure that they don't have access to all the information they need.  

It shouldn't be on the government to make sure that every criminal and crazy person is listed, it should be on the gun industry to make sure they aren't selling to nuts.  

Point being, before a company hires someone, they do a background check. They find out about your finances, they find out about your previous jobs, they find out about your criminal record.  They call a couple of you friends and find out what kind of guy you are.  

Had ANY of these things been done with Roof, red flags would have been raised.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> Nice picture of a democrat racist...a bit much but it captures the spirit of the modern democrat party......


*the Confederate cause was white supremacy same as today's GOP.*....that is why folks like you are desperate to disenfranchise Blacks...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

“This is the beginning of communism,” said Robert Lampley, who was standing in the blazing sun in front of the South Carolina State House shortly after the legislature voted overwhelmingly to debate the current placement of the Confederate battle flag. *“The South is the last bastion of liberty and independence. I know we’re going to lose eventually.”*


The South is Republican because of voters who think like the man above....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

"The drumbeat of "take our country back" became the clarion call for white, conservative Republican candidates trying to procure the Republican nomination for president in 2012, including the Mormon, Mitt Romney. And exactly whom were these gladiators of politics trying to wrest their country back from; a foreigner, a communist, a socialist, or worse, a terrorist? Why, no. *The country was and is in danger from that duly elected, twice now, black president rumored to be a Muslim and of course not American. The idiocy of those claims do not deserve recounting or even addressing."*


----------



## Statistikhengst

2aguy said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> how does that flag hurt blacks and liberals? I don't get it. Its a symbol of heritage for the south. What hurts blacks a MILLION times more is liberal policies and institutions like welfare and public schools!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, because Blacks were doing so well before public schools and welfare.
> 
> Oh, no, they weren't.
> 
> Yes, it's symbol of the South.  "We're racist, we're mean and we're stupid".  That's what it's a symbol of.
> 
> Definitely time to take it down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the black family was in better shape before the democrat racist "Great Society" campaign to buy their votes.....and now that the public schools suck after years of democrat union control, they won't let black children escape from them.
Click to expand...



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> "The drumbeat of "take our country back" became the clarion call for white, conservative Republican candidates trying to procure the Republican nomination for president in 2012, including the Mormon, Mitt Romney. And exactly whom were these gladiators of politics trying to wrest their country back from; a foreigner, a communist, a socialist, or worse, a terrorist? Why, no. *The country was and is in danger from that duly elected, twice now, black president rumored to be a Muslim and of course not American. The idiocy of those claims do not deserve recounting or even addressing."*




From the other party dipshit, the ones who won the last Presidential election....just like the democrats say they want to take the country back from the republicans when the republicans win.....


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture of a democrat racist...a bit much but it captures the spirit of the modern democrat party......
> 
> 
> 
> *the Confederate cause was white supremacy same as today's GOP.*....that is why folks like you are desperate to disenfranchise Blacks...
Click to expand...



We don't want to disenfranchise blacks......I know that is the democrat talking point to keep their 95% black voting rate for racist democrats......but you only get away with spreading that lie because of your democrats in the media repeating it......

If you nuts had to deal with a fair and objective media trying to hold both parties to account, you wouldn't be able to do anything.........


----------



## MarcATL

2aguy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those victims families show all you liberals what true Christianity is.
> I'm not a believer but God bless all of them
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's when your ilk likes blacks to be, simple, meek, mild and forgiving. Whenever we've had enough of the abuse and stand our ground, we suddenly are a danger to society, e.g. Malcolm X.
> 
> *SMH*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you put up with the democrats then......if you are actually black, why would you give 95% of your votes to a party that held your ancestors as slaves, used the klan and jim crow to keep you from voting, and when the Republicans finally helped you get that right, they changed their tactics and offered you addiction to government in return for votes.....?
Click to expand...

When are you going to be honest? 

You know it was all self-proclaimed Conservatives that dry did those things. 

Come clean or forget it. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ernest Hollings was last a Governor in 1963...52 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he is the one who put the racist, democrat slave owner flag up.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was a democrat flag put up by democrat governor Fritz Hollings.......you can lie and lie all day long...but the truth is coming out about the real racists...the democrats......
Click to expand...

Then how come the only ones that have been defending the racist symbol are Republicans and conservatives?

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ernest Hollings was last a Governor in 1963...52 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he is the one who put the racist, democrat slave owner flag up.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was a democrat flag put up by democrat governor Fritz Hollings.......you can lie and lie all day long...but the truth is coming out about the real racists...the democrats......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess this is where I need a link from you to prove it was a democratic symbol and not a racist one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ernest Hollings was last a Governor in 1963...52 years ago
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And he is the one who put the racist, democrat slave owner flag up.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was a democrat flag put up by democrat governor Fritz Hollings.......you can lie and lie all day long...but the truth is coming out about the real racists...the democrats......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess this is where I need a link from you to prove it was a democratic symbol and not a racist one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well...it was a battle flag of South Carolina.....the governors of South Carolina before and during the Civil War were all democrats.......all of them...when the military units of that state fought to keep slavery...
> 
> I Don't think any republicans fought under that flag....
> 
> List of Governors of South Carolina - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

They were all proud self-proclaimed Conservatives. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Asclepias

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture of a democrat racist...a bit much but it captures the spirit of the modern democrat party......
> 
> 
> 
> *the Confederate cause was white supremacy same as today's GOP.*....that is why folks like you are desperate to disenfranchise Blacks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We don't want to disenfranchise blacks......I know that is the democrat talking point to keep their 95% black voting rate for racist democrats......but you only get away with spreading that lie because of your democrats in the media repeating it......
> 
> If you nuts had to deal with a fair and objective media trying to hold both parties to account, you wouldn't be able to do anything.........
Click to expand...

Of course you want to disenfranchise Blacks/Mexicans/Asians etc. The problem is that we are made of sterner stuff than you can muster without coming right out and declaring your desire that this be a country for whites only. You cant hold Blacks back if you tried. You can only slow the progress. As that realization dawns on you, your shrill screams of white supremacy get louder and louder.


----------



## MarcATL

Hutch Starskey said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all just your opinion. A lunatic opinion at that.
> Take a class, educate yourself. Step away from the internet and take a class or two at your local community college. It will do wonders for your personal growth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Education?
> 
> You're using the word "education" even as you seek to deflect from incontrovertible facts, which are listed for your consideration?
> 
> ROFLMNAO!  Oh Lordy... THAT is_ ADORABLE!_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Incontrovertable to you and your admittedly slower brother.
> The subject at hand ,that was convieniently moved to modern liberal "racists", was the ideology of the actors during the CW. Let's tackle one subject at a time and stick to the subject at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ideology of the actors during the CW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why...so you can lie......
> 
> the democrats in the south were fighting and killing to "Conserve" the institution of slavery.......the Republicans at the time were fighting to defend and "Conserve"  the Constitution and the Bill of Rights which guarantee "liberty" for all people......
> 
> Keep trying to change "conserve" to smear current Conseratives you lying piece of shit.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually... Abolition was centered upon the "Charter of American Principle"... OKA: The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> And that is because it established the principles that ALL MEN ARE CREATED EQUAL... that we get our rights from GOD... and that because of that NO MAN IS SUPERIOR OR INFERIOR TO ANOTHER, BEFORE GOD, thus it follows that NO MAN is in a position to _'own'_ another.
> 
> Now if you want to stay busy for the rest of your life... spend your time looking for a Leftist that adheres to the Charter of American Principle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were they liberal or conservative?
> Simple question.
Click to expand...

He can't answer that question, not honestly at least. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## starviego

It's been almost a week. Has Roof even been formally charged yet? How did he plead? What is the name of his defense lawyer? 

Roof has had an Extradition Hearing in Shelby and a Bond Hearing in Charleston. But still nothing about his Arraignment Hearing, where he is formally charged with his crimes. It is inconceivable to me that they would allow Roof NOT to have a lawyer, to avoid any future controversy about lack of legal counsel.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

MarcATL said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Education?
> 
> You're using the word "education" even as you seek to deflect from incontrovertible facts, which are listed for your consideration?
> 
> ROFLMNAO!  Oh Lordy... THAT is_ ADORABLE!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incontrovertable to you and your admittedly slower brother.
> The subject at hand ,that was convieniently moved to modern liberal "racists", was the ideology of the actors during the CW. Let's tackle one subject at a time and stick to the subject at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ideology of the actors during the CW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why...so you can lie......
> 
> the democrats in the south were fighting and killing to "Conserve" the institution of slavery.......the Republicans at the time were fighting to defend and "Conserve"  the Constitution and the Bill of Rights which guarantee "liberty" for all people......
> 
> Keep trying to change "conserve" to smear current Conseratives you lying piece of shit.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually... Abolition was centered upon the "Charter of American Principle"... OKA: The Declaration of Independence.
> 
> And that is because it established the principles that ALL MEN ARE CREATED EQUAL... that we get our rights from GOD... and that because of that NO MAN IS SUPERIOR OR INFERIOR TO ANOTHER, BEFORE GOD, thus it follows that NO MAN is in a position to _'own'_ another.
> 
> Now if you want to stay busy for the rest of your life... spend your time looking for a Leftist that adheres to the Charter of American Principle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were they liberal or conservative?
> Simple question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He can't answer that question, not honestly at least.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Nope. Not without blowing up his entire premise. It's funny that they think anyone buys their crap. There aren't even any cons dumb enough to jump to their defense.


----------



## MarcATL

2aguy said:


> yes..."all men" is pretty easy to understand.....of course you nuts can't even read the 2nd Amen,net without lying about it....
> 
> The entire world at the time was dependent on slave labor....our founding document created a country where all men were believed to be created equal........and because of the legacy of slavery from Africa and Europe it took us 100 years to end slavery...we also had to shoot a bunch of democrats when they wanted to keep blacks as slaves....
> 
> In fact..if democrats hadn't fought and killed to keep slavery we would have ended it much earlier.....another reason to dislike he democrat party.


We had to put down a bunch of self-proclaimed Conservatives who waved the Confederate battle flag in order to get to a point where we could end slavery. Still had and have to fight the remaining racist policies and institutions it left behind. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

2aguy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> the same folks who scream that Democrats are coddling the Negro with "free shit" are also screaming that the preferred party of someone like the Right wing neo confederate goofy gun nut who slaughtered 9 Blacks is the Democratic party...I bet that beats all you all ever saw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fringe racist white hate groups have no love for the gop.
> 
> and why should they?
> 
> the gop has been pro-civil rights the whole way back, and up to present day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the GOP is so pro civil-rights then why were they practically absent for that recent commemorate march in Selma?
> 
> FAIL!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were there when it actually meant something...when they were being shot at and killed by democrats in the Civil War....close to 250,000 died freeing the slaves....and then after the war the Republicans were there shedding blood again to protect the newly freed slaves from the racist democrat kkk and their politial allies.....and passing the civil rights acts that protected the rights of blacks when the democrats used bombs, night sticks, fire hoses and lynching to keep blacks down...
> 
> So after all the real work is done...is it odd that now the democrats walked across that bridge....?  Considering they were the ones beating people the first time around....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not show their moral support for the cause you claim they got beaten with sticks for? It surely couldn't hurt.
> 
> I await your answer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The republican party deserved to be there, the democrat party definitely should have been there to apologize for what members of their party did to the original marchers....why more republicans didn't go...probably they are so used to being lied about their intentions that they didn't want it to detract from the event....the democrats in the media smear the actual party of Civil Rights, the republicans every chance they get...and being politicians they take the path of least resistance,when they should be calling out the democrats for the racists they are....
> 
> In fact, Tuesday, Retired Colonel Allen West did just that...he was on the Dan and Amy radio show here in Chicago and called that flag the democrat flag and brought up the racist history of the democrat party......the history of slavery, jim crow and the kkk......but republican leadership today is filled with guys too used to living in D.C.
> 
> We need more Allen Wests......
Click to expand...

So you admit that the Republicans royally messed up by not attending the recent commemorate march in Selma for the 50th anniversary of that horrible event that took place there. However, you lacked the honesty in your ASSumption that it was due to their fear of the media why almost none of the entire GOP didn't attend. When in fact, the more honest assumption would be that they opted out of attending in order to placate their mostly racist rightwing and self-proclaimed conservative base.

You've proven to be the definition of dishonesty throughout this entire thread. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

TyroneSlothrop said:


> "The drumbeat of "take our country back" became the clarion call for white, conservative Republican candidates trying to procure the Republican nomination for president in 2012, including the Mormon, Mitt Romney. And exactly whom were these gladiators of politics trying to wrest their country back from; a foreigner, a communist, a socialist, or worse, a terrorist? Why, no. *The country was and is in danger from that duly elected, twice now, black president rumored to be a Muslim and of course not American. The idiocy of those claims do not deserve recounting or even addressing."*


The only good thing about this is that it will go down in history as a stain on the self-proclaimed Conservative Republican party. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar

2aguy said:


> yes..."all men" is pretty easy to understand.....of course you nuts can't even read the 2nd Amen,net without lying about it....



And your tell. Most posters have one. Yours is random accusations of lying. We're not even discussing the 2nd amendment......yet you start babbling about 'lies' about it. You're running, desperately trying to change the topic.

If your argument had merit, you wouldn't have to flee.



> The entire world at the time was dependent on slave labor....our founding document created a country where all men were believed to be created equal........and because of the legacy of slavery from Africa and Europe it took us 100 years to end slavery...we also had to shoot a bunch of democrats when they wanted to keep blacks as slaves....
> [/quot0e]
> 
> Our founding fathers didn't include slaves in that conception of liberty, freedom and equality. You can pretend otherwise. But all the slavery contradicts your assumption.
> 
> You can't get around that.


----------



## Skylar

MarcATL said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> fringe racist white hate groups have no love for the gop.
> 
> and why should they?
> 
> the gop has been pro-civil rights the whole way back, and up to present day.
> 
> 
> 
> If the GOP is so pro civil-rights then why were they practically absent for that recent commemorate march in Selma?
> 
> FAIL!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They were there when it actually meant something...when they were being shot at and killed by democrats in the Civil War....close to 250,000 died freeing the slaves....and then after the war the Republicans were there shedding blood again to protect the newly freed slaves from the racist democrat kkk and their politial allies.....and passing the civil rights acts that protected the rights of blacks when the democrats used bombs, night sticks, fire hoses and lynching to keep blacks down...
> 
> So after all the real work is done...is it odd that now the democrats walked across that bridge....?  Considering they were the ones beating people the first time around....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not show their moral support for the cause you claim they got beaten with sticks for? It surely couldn't hurt.
> 
> I await your answer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The republican party deserved to be there, the democrat party definitely should have been there to apologize for what members of their party did to the original marchers....why more republicans didn't go...probably they are so used to being lied about their intentions that they didn't want it to detract from the event....the democrats in the media smear the actual party of Civil Rights, the republicans every chance they get...and being politicians they take the path of least resistance,when they should be calling out the democrats for the racists they are....
> 
> In fact, Tuesday, Retired Colonel Allen West did just that...he was on the Dan and Amy radio show here in Chicago and called that flag the democrat flag and brought up the racist history of the democrat party......the history of slavery, jim crow and the kkk......but republican leadership today is filled with guys too used to living in D.C.
> 
> We need more Allen Wests......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit that the Republicans royally messed up by not attending the recent commemorate march in Selma for the 50th anniversary of that horrible event that took place there. However, you lacked the honesty in your ASSumption that it was due to their fear of the media why almost none of the entire GOP didn't attend. When in fact, the more honest assumption would be that they opted out of attending in order to placate their mostly racist rightwing and self-proclaimed conservative base.
> 
> You've proven to be the definition of dishonesty throughout this entire thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


All this conservative posturing on race is meaningless jibberjabber. As they aren't making any significant inroads with minorities. The only people they are convincing....are themselves.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Skylar said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the GOP is so pro civil-rights then why were they practically absent for that recent commemorate march in Selma?
> 
> FAIL!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were there when it actually meant something...when they were being shot at and killed by democrats in the Civil War....close to 250,000 died freeing the slaves....and then after the war the Republicans were there shedding blood again to protect the newly freed slaves from the racist democrat kkk and their politial allies.....and passing the civil rights acts that protected the rights of blacks when the democrats used bombs, night sticks, fire hoses and lynching to keep blacks down...
> 
> So after all the real work is done...is it odd that now the democrats walked across that bridge....?  Considering they were the ones beating people the first time around....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not show their moral support for the cause you claim they got beaten with sticks for? It surely couldn't hurt.
> 
> I await your answer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The republican party deserved to be there, the democrat party definitely should have been there to apologize for what members of their party did to the original marchers....why more republicans didn't go...probably they are so used to being lied about their intentions that they didn't want it to detract from the event....the democrats in the media smear the actual party of Civil Rights, the republicans every chance they get...and being politicians they take the path of least resistance,when they should be calling out the democrats for the racists they are....
> 
> In fact, Tuesday, Retired Colonel Allen West did just that...he was on the Dan and Amy radio show here in Chicago and called that flag the democrat flag and brought up the racist history of the democrat party......the history of slavery, jim crow and the kkk......but republican leadership today is filled with guys too used to living in D.C.
> 
> We need more Allen Wests......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you admit that the Republicans royally messed up by not attending the recent commemorate march in Selma for the 50th anniversary of that horrible event that took place there. However, you lacked the honesty in your ASSumption that it was due to their fear of the media why almost none of the entire GOP didn't attend. When in fact, the more honest assumption would be that they opted out of attending in order to placate their mostly racist rightwing and self-proclaimed conservative base.
> 
> You've proven to be the definition of dishonesty throughout this entire thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All this conservative posturing on race is meaningless jibberjabber. As they aren't making any significant inroads with minorities. The only people they are convincing....are themselves.
Click to expand...

Spot-on.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## M14 Shooter

Skylar said:


> All this conservative posturing on race is meaningless jibberjabber. As they aren't making any significant inroads with minorities.


When liberals present minorities with their "vote for us and we'll give you free stuff" schtick, what do you expect?


----------



## 2aguy

MarcATL said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he is the one who put the racist, democrat slave owner flag up.......right?
> 
> 
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was a democrat flag put up by democrat governor Fritz Hollings.......you can lie and lie all day long...but the truth is coming out about the real racists...the democrats......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess this is where I need a link from you to prove it was a democratic symbol and not a racist one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> And he is the one who put the racist, democrat slave owner flag up.......right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was a democrat flag put up by democrat governor Fritz Hollings.......you can lie and lie all day long...but the truth is coming out about the real racists...the democrats......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess this is where I need a link from you to prove it was a democratic symbol and not a racist one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well...it was a battle flag of South Carolina.....the governors of South Carolina before and during the Civil War were all democrats.......all of them...when the military units of that state fought to keep slavery...
> 
> I Don't think any republicans fought under that flag....
> 
> List of Governors of South Carolina - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were all proud self-proclaimed Conservatives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



I know you guys are trying to smear the word Conservative with slavery but conserve is a word that means 



> 1. to prevent injury, decay, waste, or loss of:



The racist democrats in the south were trying to conserve "prevent the loss of" the practice of slavery........the Republicans at the time were trying to Conserve the founding principals of our country that all men were created equal with certain inalienable rights to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.....That helped create our nation in 1776, over 100 years before ....so yes, the Republicans were trying to conserve the founding prinicpals by freeing the slaves....

you assholes are trying to make a verb into a noun to smear your enemies with something they didn't do.........

The people who fought under the racist democrat flag were democrats....and keep lying and smearing good people to preserve your political power.........the internet is making it impossible for you to keep it up......


----------



## 2aguy

M14 Shooter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this conservative posturing on race is meaningless jibberjabber. As they aren't making any significant inroads with minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> When liberals present minorities with their "vote for us and we'll give you free stuff" schtick, what do you expect?
Click to expand...



And look at the cities where that has been the guiding practice of minority communities, Chicago, Detroit, D.C., Baltimore, Los Angeles......and the destruction the racism of the democrats has created......


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

M14 Shooter said:


> When liberals present minorities with their "vote for us and we'll give you free stuff" schtick, what do you expect?



when the 1 percent tells fools like you to bend over and assume the position you say "thank you sir and may I have another one "


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't answer that question, not honestly at least.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Not without blowing up his entire premise. It's funny that they think anyone buys their crap. There aren't even any cons dumb enough to jump to their defense.
Click to expand...


He did answer the question...   He said that the Abolitionists sought to conserve respect for the principles set forth in the Charter of American Principles, wherein the self-evident truth that God endows all men with inalienable rights... that all men are equal before God, thus NO MAN is superior to another man, therefore no man is in a position to rightfully own another... . 

Thus, Abolitionists were, are and will always BE Conservative.

We, the Americans: OKA: Conservatives, AKA: Abolitionists... oppose Islam, which TODAY is enslaving human beings all over the world.  

And this as the Ideological Left PROTESTS FOR THE *RIGHT* of Islam to institute Sharia Law right here IN THE US.

But hey... such IS after all, _the nature of *evil.*_


----------



## Skylar

M14 Shooter said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this conservative posturing on race is meaningless jibberjabber. As they aren't making any significant inroads with minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> When liberals present minorities with their "vote for us and we'll give you free stuff" schtick, what do you expect?
Click to expand...


With the 'vote for us and we'll give you free stuff' shtick being another line that conservatives tell themselves. 

Guys....does it ever occur to you that convincing each other of bumperstick slogans that you made up has no relevance to the outside world? Its not fellow conservatives you have to convince. Its the liberals, moderates and independents. You know....the majority. 

And overwhelmingly, they're not buying your bullshit.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this conservative posturing on race is meaningless jibberjabber. As they aren't making any significant inroads with minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> When liberals present minorities with their "vote for us and we'll give you free stuff" schtick, what do you expect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And look at the cities where that has been the guiding practice of minority communities, Chicago, Detroit, D.C., Baltimore, Los Angeles......and the destruction the racism of the democrats has created......
Click to expand...

One State Mississippi another state Kansas ....'Nuff said..........


----------



## M14 Shooter

TyroneSlothrop said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> When liberals present minorities with their "vote for us and we'll give you free stuff" schtick, what do you expect?
> 
> 
> 
> when the 1 percent tells fools like you to bend over and assume the position you say "thank you sir and may I have another one
Click to expand...

Says the mindless partisan bigot, happy in his role as the useful idiot.
.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Skylar said:


> And your tell. Most posters have one. *Yours is random accusations of lying. *



ROFLMNAO!  

You gotta love the sweeter IRONY!  

It is just _delicious!_


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

M14 Shooter said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> When liberals present minorities with their "vote for us and we'll give you free stuff" schtick, what do you expect?
> 
> 
> 
> when the 1 percent tells fools like you to bend over and assume the position you say "thank you sir and may I have another one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the mindless partisan bigot, happy in his role as the useful idiot.
> .
Click to expand...

you flabbergasted bro ?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Conservatives are front running band wagon jumping nasty pipettes of caca...I reserve all my contempt for you creeps........


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Skylar said:


> Guys....does it ever occur to you that convincing each other of bumperstick slogans ...[sic]



*ROFLMNAO!*​


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Look look a nasty drug addict agrees ...wooo hooo*
 





*Rush Limbaugh Defends The Confederate Flag*


----------



## M14 Shooter

Skylar said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> All this conservative posturing on race is meaningless jibberjabber. As they aren't making any significant inroads with minorities.
> 
> 
> 
> When liberals present minorities with their "vote for us and we'll give you free stuff" schtick, what do you expect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the 'vote for us and we'll give you free stuff' shtick being another line that conservatives tell themselves.
> Guys....does it ever occur to you that convincing each other of bumperstick slogans that you made up has no relevance to the outside world? Its not fellow conservatives you have to convince. Its the liberals, moderates and independents. You know....the majority.
> And overwhelmingly, they're not buying your bullshit.
Click to expand...

Because...they like free stuff, given to them by liberals.
Why take steps to better your own lives when liberals will give you free stuff?
Why be responsible for yourself when liberals will give you free stuff?
You presume the issue lies in the message from conservatives, when in fact it lies in the cultural defect of said minorities --  hearts and minds that have no desire to change cannot be changed, regardless of the reason you present them


----------



## M14 Shooter

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Look look a nasty drug addict agrees ...wooo hooo


Look - more mindless partisan bigotry from the village useful idiot.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

M14 Shooter said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look look a nasty drug addict agrees ...wooo hooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look - more mindless partisan bigotry from the village useful idiot.
Click to expand...

BOHICA..........


----------



## M14 Shooter

TyroneSlothrop said:


>


Look - more mindless partisan bigotry from the village useful idiot.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## Skylar

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys....does it ever occur to you that convincing each other of bumperstick slogans ...[sic]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ROFLMNAO!*​
Click to expand...


And yet you agreeing with yourself or other conservatives don't really do much in liberal, moderate or independent circles. Conservatives have increasingly chosen the echo chamber over substantial engagement with people who don't think like they do.


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


>




Yes...it makes that democrat look stupid....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## 2aguy

Skylar said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys....does it ever occur to you that convincing each other of bumperstick slogans ...[sic]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ROFLMNAO!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet you agreeing with yourself or other conservatives don't really do much in liberal, moderate or independent circles. Conservatives have increasingly chosen the echo chamber over substantial engagement with people who don't think like they do.
Click to expand...



Yes....that is why Republicans and conservatives and Tea Party supporters now control the majority of state governorships and legistlatures.....the only one where you lefties can win is the Presidency...because you can get all the democrat cities to skew the results....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...it makes that democrat look stupid....
Click to expand...


woooo hooooooooooooooo The Conservative Intellectual Leader speaks out




*Rush Limbaugh Defends The Confederate Flag*


----------



## Hutch Starskey

2aguy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a democrat flag put up by democrat governor Fritz Hollings.......you can lie and lie all day long...but the truth is coming out about the real racists...the democrats......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess this is where I need a link from you to prove it was a democratic symbol and not a racist one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was a democrat flag put up by democrat governor Fritz Hollings.......you can lie and lie all day long...but the truth is coming out about the real racists...the democrats......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess this is where I need a link from you to prove it was a democratic symbol and not a racist one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well...it was a battle flag of South Carolina.....the governors of South Carolina before and during the Civil War were all democrats.......all of them...when the military units of that state fought to keep slavery...
> 
> I Don't think any republicans fought under that flag....
> 
> List of Governors of South Carolina - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were all proud self-proclaimed Conservatives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know you guys are trying to smear the word Conservative with slavery but conserve is a word that means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. to prevent injury, decay, waste, or loss of:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The racist democrats in the south were trying to conserve "prevent the loss of" the practice of slavery........the Republicans at the time were trying to Conserve the founding principals of our country that all men were created equal with certain inalienable rights to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.....That helped create our nation in 1776, over 100 years before ....so yes, the Republicans were trying to conserve the founding prinicpals by freeing the slaves....
> 
> you assholes are trying to make a verb into a noun to smear your enemies with something they didn't do.........
> 
> The people who fought under the racist democrat flag were democrats....and keep lying and smearing good people to preserve your political power.........the internet is making it impossible for you to keep it up......
Click to expand...


Try again.

con·serv·a·tive
adjective

holding to traditional attitudes and values and cautious about change or innovation, typically in relation to politics or religion.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't answer that question, not honestly at least.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Not without blowing up his entire premise. It's funny that they think anyone buys their crap. There aren't even any cons dumb enough to jump to their defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did answer the question...   He said that the Abolitionists sought to conserve respect for the principles set forth in the Charter of American Principles, wherein the self-evident truth that God endows all men with inalienable rights... that all men are equal before God, thus NO MAN is superior to another man, therefore no man is in a position to rightfully own another... .
> 
> Thus, Abolitionists were, are and will always BE Conservative.
> 
> We, the Americans: OKA: Conservatives, AKA: Abolitionists... oppose Islam, which TODAY is enslaving human beings all over the world.
> 
> And this as the Ideological Left PROTESTS FOR THE *RIGHT* of Islam to institute Sharia Law right here IN THE US.
> 
> But hey... such IS after all, _the nature of *evil.*_
Click to expand...


You didn't answer either.


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...it makes that democrat look stupid....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> woooo hooooooooooooooo The Conservative Intellectual Leader speaks out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh Defends The Confederate Flag*
Click to expand...



Oh...so Rush points out that the next flag will be the Stars and Stripes.....and you think that is a bad thing......yes....we know....this is all just leadiing to destroying the symbols of actual freedom in this country.....once you lefties start you don't stop.....


----------



## 2aguy

Hutch Starskey said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a democrat flag put up by democrat governor Fritz Hollings.......you can lie and lie all day long...but the truth is coming out about the real racists...the democrats......
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is where I need a link from you to prove it was a democratic symbol and not a racist one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a democrat flag put up by democrat governor Fritz Hollings.......you can lie and lie all day long...but the truth is coming out about the real racists...the democrats......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess this is where I need a link from you to prove it was a democratic symbol and not a racist one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well...it was a battle flag of South Carolina.....the governors of South Carolina before and during the Civil War were all democrats.......all of them...when the military units of that state fought to keep slavery...
> 
> I Don't think any republicans fought under that flag....
> 
> List of Governors of South Carolina - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were all proud self-proclaimed Conservatives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know you guys are trying to smear the word Conservative with slavery but conserve is a word that means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. to prevent injury, decay, waste, or loss of:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The racist democrats in the south were trying to conserve "prevent the loss of" the practice of slavery........the Republicans at the time were trying to Conserve the founding principals of our country that all men were created equal with certain inalienable rights to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.....That helped create our nation in 1776, over 100 years before ....so yes, the Republicans were trying to conserve the founding prinicpals by freeing the slaves....
> 
> you assholes are trying to make a verb into a noun to smear your enemies with something they didn't do.........
> 
> The people who fought under the racist democrat flag were democrats....and keep lying and smearing good people to preserve your political power.........the internet is making it impossible for you to keep it up......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try again.
> 
> con·serv·a·tive
> adjective
> 
> holding to traditional attitudes and values and cautious about change or innovation, typically in relation to politics or religion.
Click to expand...



Exactly,  the Republicans didn't want to change the Constitituion or the Bill of Rights......thanks....since they are the documents that hold our founding principals in them......


----------



## jillian

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...it makes that democrat look stupid....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> woooo hooooooooooooooo The Conservative Intellectual Leader speaks out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh Defends The Confederate Flag*
Click to expand...


he's pretty stupid even by rabid rightwingnut standards


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> Yes....that is why Republicans and conservatives and Tea Party supporters now control the majority of state governorships and legistlatures.....the only one where you lefties can win is the Presidency...because you can get all the democrat cities to skew the results....


You are going to lose the Senate next year and the Presidency...your voters are old ass cottage cheese ass..an endangered species ...


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> Exactly,  the Republicans didn't want to change the Constitituion or the Bill of Rights......thanks....since they are the documents that hold our founding principals in them......


*what a mouth breathing  moron*
*57 Of Republicans Say Dismantle Constitution And Make Christianity National Religion*

*A Public Policy Polling (PPP) national survey conducted between February 20th and February 22ndof Republican voters, found that an astonishing 57 percent of Republicans want to dismantle the Constitution, and establish Christianity as the official national religion. Only 30 percent oppose making Christianity the national religion.*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

jillian said:


> he's pretty stupid even by rabid rightwingnut standards



2aguy claims Rush Limbaugh is defending a democratic party  symbol remarkably recalcitrant mouth breathing poltroon.....

Rusty is also auditioning to go up against Alex Jones and Glenn Beck in the *Pay-For Hate Talk market* once he has become too much of a liability for the Koch Brothers to keep bankrolling his terrestrial radio program.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

MarcATL said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those victims families show all you liberals what true Christianity is.
> I'm not a believer but God bless all of them
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's when your ilk likes blacks to be, simple, meek, mild and forgiving. Whenever we've had enough of the abuse and stand our ground, we suddenly are a danger to society, e.g. Malcolm X.
> 
> *SMH*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you put up with the democrats then......if you are actually black, why would you give 95% of your votes to a party that held your ancestors as slaves, used the klan and jim crow to keep you from voting, and when the Republicans finally helped you get that right, they changed their tactics and offered you addiction to government in return for votes.....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to be honest?
> 
> You know it was all self-proclaimed Conservatives that dry did those things.
> 
> Come clean or forget it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You've cemented your appearance as a complete dumbfuck with this post. Fuck history you just wanna be an angry black woman trapped in a man's body.

Derp derp


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## MarcATL

Grampa Murked U said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those victims families show all you liberals what true Christianity is.
> I'm not a believer but God bless all of them
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's when your ilk likes blacks to be, simple, meek, mild and forgiving. Whenever we've had enough of the abuse and stand our ground, we suddenly are a danger to society, e.g. Malcolm X.
> 
> *SMH*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you put up with the democrats then......if you are actually black, why would you give 95% of your votes to a party that held your ancestors as slaves, used the klan and jim crow to keep you from voting, and when the Republicans finally helped you get that right, they changed their tactics and offered you addiction to government in return for votes.....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to be honest?
> 
> You know it was all self-proclaimed Conservatives that dry did those things.
> 
> Come clean or forget it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've cemented your appearance as a complete dumbfuck with this post. Fuck history you just wanna be an angry black woman trapped in a man's body.
> 
> Derp derp
Click to expand...

Point out the error liar. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

2aguy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a democrat flag put up by democrat governor Fritz Hollings.......you can lie and lie all day long...but the truth is coming out about the real racists...the democrats......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess this is where I need a link from you to prove it was a democratic symbol and not a racist one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was the racist conservative flag. Maybe you didnt get the admission by the GOP all the racists ran to their party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was a democrat flag put up by democrat governor Fritz Hollings.......you can lie and lie all day long...but the truth is coming out about the real racists...the democrats......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess this is where I need a link from you to prove it was a democratic symbol and not a racist one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well...it was a battle flag of South Carolina.....the governors of South Carolina before and during the Civil War were all democrats.......all of them...when the military units of that state fought to keep slavery...
> 
> I Don't think any republicans fought under that flag....
> 
> List of Governors of South Carolina - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They were all proud self-proclaimed Conservatives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know you guys are trying to smear the word Conservative with slavery but conserve is a word that means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. to prevent injury, decay, waste, or loss of:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The racist democrats in the south were trying to conserve "prevent the loss of" the practice of slavery........the Republicans at the time were trying to Conserve the founding principals of our country that all men were created equal with certain inalienable rights to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.....That helped create our nation in 1776, over 100 years before ....so yes, the Republicans were trying to conserve the founding prinicpals by freeing the slaves....
> 
> you assholes are trying to make a verb into a noun to smear your enemies with something they didn't do.........
> 
> The people who fought under the racist democrat flag were democrats....and keep lying and smearing good people to preserve your political power.........the internet is making it impossible for you to keep it up......
Click to expand...

They were conservative then as soon you and your ilk are conservative today. 

Noun, verb and/or whatever. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcATL

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's pretty stupid even by rabid rightwingnut standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy claims Rush Limbaugh is defending a democratic party  symbol remarkably recalcitrant mouth breathing poltroon.....
> 
> Rusty is also auditioning to go up against Alex Jones and Glenn Beck in the *Pay-For Hate Talk market* once he has become too much of a liability for the Koch Brothers to keep bankrolling his terrestrial radio program.
Click to expand...

That poster is a damn fool. The village idiot. A putz. A palooka. A clown. Basically, your average far rightwing radical reactionary Republican. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## ninja007

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the black family was in better shape before the democrat racist "Great Society" campaign to buy their votes.....and now that the public schools suck after years of democrat union control, they won't let black children escape from them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be nice to live in your own Hate Radio filled universe.
> 
> You obviously haven't met any black people who grew up before the Great Society.
Click to expand...


hate radio was air america. hate tv is bill maher, jon stewart etc.. and cnn msnbc etc etc.. huff post


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

MarcATL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's pretty stupid even by rabid rightwingnut standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy claims Rush Limbaugh is defending a democratic party  symbol remarkably recalcitrant mouth breathing poltroon.....
> 
> Rusty is also auditioning to go up against Alex Jones and Glenn Beck in the *Pay-For Hate Talk market* once he has become too much of a liability for the Koch Brothers to keep bankrolling his terrestrial radio program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That poster is a damn fool. The village idiot. A putz. A palooka. A clown. Basically, your average far rightwing radical reactionary Republican.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Many in Nation Tired of Explaining Things to Idiots - The New Yorker

*a majority said that trying to make idiots understand why a flag that symbolizes bigotry and hatred has no business flying over a state capitol only makes the person attempting to explain this want to put his or her fist through a wall.*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

MarcATL said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those victims families show all you liberals what true Christianity is.
> I'm not a believer but God bless all of them
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's when your ilk likes blacks to be, simple, meek, mild and forgiving. Whenever we've had enough of the abuse and stand our ground, we suddenly are a danger to society, e.g. Malcolm X.
> 
> *SMH*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you put up with the democrats then......if you are actually black, why would you give 95% of your votes to a party that held your ancestors as slaves, used the klan and jim crow to keep you from voting, and when the Republicans finally helped you get that right, they changed their tactics and offered you addiction to government in return for votes.....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to be honest?
> 
> You know it was all self-proclaimed Conservatives that dry did those things.
> 
> Come clean or forget it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've cemented your appearance as a complete dumbfuck with this post. Fuck history you just wanna be an angry black woman trapped in a man's body.
> 
> Derp derp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out the error liar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

How bout YOU point out why it matters in the United States in 2015....

All you idiots are run by your emotions. 

Pro tip: Most Americans don't give a flying fuck about shit from 1 to 4 lifetimes ago. You can continue to dwell in the past while the rest of the country moves forward.


----------



## Statistikhengst

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Look look a nasty drug addict agrees ...wooo hooo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh Defends The Confederate Flag*




after "nasty", you need to insert "young hung Jamaican cocksucking" befoe "drug addict".

Thanks.

I am just a total stickler for exactitude, you know...


----------



## Asclepias

Grampa Murked U said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's when your ilk likes blacks to be, simple, meek, mild and forgiving. Whenever we've had enough of the abuse and stand our ground, we suddenly are a danger to society, e.g. Malcolm X.
> 
> *SMH*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you put up with the democrats then......if you are actually black, why would you give 95% of your votes to a party that held your ancestors as slaves, used the klan and jim crow to keep you from voting, and when the Republicans finally helped you get that right, they changed their tactics and offered you addiction to government in return for votes.....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to be honest?
> 
> You know it was all self-proclaimed Conservatives that dry did those things.
> 
> Come clean or forget it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've cemented your appearance as a complete dumbfuck with this post. Fuck history you just wanna be an angry black woman trapped in a man's body.
> 
> Derp derp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out the error liar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How bout YOU point out why it matters in the United States in 2015....
> 
> All you idiots are run by your emotions.
> 
> Pro tip: Most Americans don't give a flying fuck about shit from 1 to 4 lifetimes ago. You can continue to dwell in the past while the rest of the country moves forward.
Click to expand...

Whining over the destruction of a loser flag from the 1800's is not exactly moving on.


----------



## Statistikhengst

What a total dick:

Pol Charleston victims waited their turn to be shot - CNNPolitics.com


Yes, he is a Republican.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't answer that question, not honestly at least.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Not without blowing up his entire premise. It's funny that they think anyone buys their crap. There aren't even any cons dumb enough to jump to their defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did answer the question...   He said that the Abolitionists sought to conserve respect for the principles set forth in the Charter of American Principles, wherein the self-evident truth that God endows all men with inalienable rights... that all men are equal before God, thus NO MAN is superior to another man, therefore no man is in a position to rightfully own another... .
> 
> *Thus, Abolitionists were, are and will always BE Conservative.*
> 
> We, the Americans: OKA: Conservatives, AKA: Abolitionists... oppose Islam, which TODAY is enslaving human beings all over the world.
> 
> And this as the Ideological Left PROTESTS FOR THE *RIGHT* of Islam to institute Sharia Law right here IN THE US.
> 
> But hey... such IS after all, _the nature of *evil.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer either.
Click to expand...


Well that's _Relativism..._ for ya!    It's _*D E L U S I O N A L ! ! ! *_


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

MarcATL said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's pretty stupid even by rabid rightwingnut standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy claims Rush Limbaugh is defending a democratic party  symbol remarkably recalcitrant mouth breathing poltroon.....
> 
> Rusty is also auditioning to go up against Alex Jones and Glenn Beck in the *Pay-For Hate Talk market* once he has become too much of a liability for the Koch Brothers to keep bankrolling his terrestrial radio program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That poster is a damn fool. The village idiot. A putz. A palooka. A clown. Basically, your average far rightwing radical reactionary Republican.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

_
Reactionary?
_
*ROFLMNAO!  *

The Mid-18th Century called and they're PISSED that you're dragging up a thoroughly discredited, fabricated, utterly baseless deflection.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't answer that question, not honestly at least.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Not without blowing up his entire premise. It's funny that they think anyone buys their crap. There aren't even any cons dumb enough to jump to their defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did answer the question...   He said that the Abolitionists sought to conserve respect for the principles set forth in the Charter of American Principles, wherein the self-evident truth that God endows all men with inalienable rights... that all men are equal before God, thus NO MAN is superior to another man, therefore no man is in a position to rightfully own another... .
> 
> *Thus, Abolitionists were, are and will always BE Conservative.*
> 
> We, the Americans: OKA: Conservatives, AKA: Abolitionists... oppose Islam, which TODAY is enslaving human beings all over the world.
> 
> And this as the Ideological Left PROTESTS FOR THE *RIGHT* of Islam to institute Sharia Law right here IN THE US.
> 
> But hey... such IS after all, _the nature of *evil.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's _Relativism..._ for ya!    It's _*D E L U S I O N A L ! ! ! *_
Click to expand...


We're the abolistionists liberal or conservative and why ?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's pretty stupid even by rabid rightwingnut standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy claims Rush Limbaugh is defending a democratic party  symbol remarkably recalcitrant mouth breathing poltroon.....
> 
> Rusty is also auditioning to go up against Alex Jones and Glenn Beck in the *Pay-For Hate Talk market* once he has become too much of a liability for the Koch Brothers to keep bankrolling his terrestrial radio program.
Click to expand...


All Rush Limbaugh asked is what in the FUCK the Confederate Flag has to do with the murder of 9 Christians who were sitting in their house of worship studying the scriptures... .

The answer to which is NADA, Zilch, Zero, Zip... .  


The problem is that Beck got down there ahead of Sharpton, shut down the _Democrat Spring _operation by focusing the issue upon the Christian faith, gutting Sharpton's appeal to hate and his mission to get the Charleston riots going.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't answer that question, not honestly at least.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Not without blowing up his entire premise. It's funny that they think anyone buys their crap. There aren't even any cons dumb enough to jump to their defense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did answer the question...   He said that the Abolitionists sought to conserve respect for the principles set forth in the Charter of American Principles, wherein the self-evident truth that God endows all men with inalienable rights... that all men are equal before God, thus NO MAN is superior to another man, therefore no man is in a position to rightfully own another... .
> 
> *Thus, Abolitionists were, are and will always BE Conservative.*
> 
> We, the Americans: OKA: Conservatives, AKA: Abolitionists... oppose Islam, which TODAY is enslaving human beings all over the world.
> 
> And this as the Ideological Left PROTESTS FOR THE *RIGHT* of Islam to institute Sharia Law right here IN THE US.
> 
> But hey... such IS after all, _the nature of *evil.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's _Relativism..._ for ya!    It's _*D E L U S I O N A L ! ! ! *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're the abolistionists liberal or conservative and why ?
Click to expand...


ONCE AGAIN... Let's Review:  

*He did answer the question...   He said that the Abolitionists sought to conserve respect for the principles set forth in the Charter of American Principles, wherein the self-evident truth that God endows all men with inalienable rights... that all men are equal before God, thus NO MAN is superior to another man, therefore no man is in a position to rightfully own another... .*

*Thus, Abolitionists were, are and will always BE Conservative.*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> All Rush Limbaugh asked is what in the FUCK the Confederate Flag has to do with the murder of 9 Christians



what color where these Christians  and were they not accused of "raping" white folks...by a man who later said he had to do it for the white race


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

TyroneSlothrop said:


> what color where these Christians



ROFLMNAO!

What COLOR WERE THEY?  Your concern was the color of their skin; which is to ask:  "What RACE WERE THEY?"
.

.

.

Now Reader, the term 'Racist'...

That is rooted in _"Race"_, Right?

So for someone to BE a Racist, they'd first need to look at people through the prism of Race, Right?

And that would-be _"contributor"... _Now they're only concern is what?  It's Race, Right?

Huh...

So given that the would-be 'contributor' is only focused on Race, then by definition, it appears that what we have here... is a fuckin'_ RACIST!
_
Now clown, was THAT what you were going for?  Or did you want to spend some more time speaking to the color of the skin of those murdered by a person who stated the same goals as those developed at Columbia University... from where obama graduated, and initiated by mass-murdering cop killers Bill Ayers and his wife Bernardine Rae Dohrn, close personal friends and political allies of obama?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> what color where these Christians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the term 'Racist'...
> 
> That is rooted in "Race", Right?
> 
> So for someone to BE a Racist, they'd first need to look at people through the prism of Race, Right?
Click to expand...


The killer mentioned race as motivation...are you a dullard ?


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Not without blowing up his entire premise. It's funny that they think anyone buys their crap. There aren't even any cons dumb enough to jump to their defense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did answer the question...   He said that the Abolitionists sought to conserve respect for the principles set forth in the Charter of American Principles, wherein the self-evident truth that God endows all men with inalienable rights... that all men are equal before God, thus NO MAN is superior to another man, therefore no man is in a position to rightfully own another... .
> 
> *Thus, Abolitionists were, are and will always BE Conservative.*
> 
> We, the Americans: OKA: Conservatives, AKA: Abolitionists... oppose Islam, which TODAY is enslaving human beings all over the world.
> 
> And this as the Ideological Left PROTESTS FOR THE *RIGHT* of Islam to institute Sharia Law right here IN THE US.
> 
> But hey... such IS after all, _the nature of *evil.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't answer either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that's _Relativism..._ for ya!    It's _*D E L U S I O N A L ! ! ! *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're the abolistionists liberal or conservative and why ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ONCE AGAIN... Let's Review:
> 
> *He did answer the question...   He said that the Abolitionists sought to conserve respect for the principles set forth in the Charter of American Principles, wherein the self-evident truth that God endows all men with inalienable rights... that all men are equal before God, thus NO MAN is superior to another man, therefore no man is in a position to rightfully own another... .*
> 
> *Thus, Abolitionists were, are and will always BE Conservative.*
Click to expand...


Then why are conservatives defending the flag of slavers?


----------



## MarcATL

Grampa Murked U said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's when your ilk likes blacks to be, simple, meek, mild and forgiving. Whenever we've had enough of the abuse and stand our ground, we suddenly are a danger to society, e.g. Malcolm X.
> 
> *SMH*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you put up with the democrats then......if you are actually black, why would you give 95% of your votes to a party that held your ancestors as slaves, used the klan and jim crow to keep you from voting, and when the Republicans finally helped you get that right, they changed their tactics and offered you addiction to government in return for votes.....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When are you going to be honest?
> 
> You know it was all self-proclaimed Conservatives that dry did those things.
> 
> Come clean or forget it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've cemented your appearance as a complete dumbfuck with this post. Fuck history you just wanna be an angry black woman trapped in a man's body.
> 
> Derp derp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out the error liar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How bout YOU point out why it matters in the United States in 2015....
> 
> All you idiots are run by your emotions.
> 
> Pro tip: Most Americans don't give a flying fuck about shit from 1 to 4 lifetimes ago. You can continue to dwell in the past while the rest of the country moves forward.
Click to expand...

That's what I thought bigot. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

MarcATL said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you put up with the democrats then......if you are actually black, why would you give 95% of your votes to a party that held your ancestors as slaves, used the klan and jim crow to keep you from voting, and when the Republicans finally helped you get that right, they changed their tactics and offered you addiction to government in return for votes.....?
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to be honest?
> 
> You know it was all self-proclaimed Conservatives that dry did those things.
> 
> Come clean or forget it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've cemented your appearance as a complete dumbfuck with this post. Fuck history you just wanna be an angry black woman trapped in a man's body.
> 
> Derp derp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out the error liar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How bout YOU point out why it matters in the United States in 2015....
> 
> All you idiots are run by your emotions.
> 
> Pro tip: Most Americans don't give a flying fuck about shit from 1 to 4 lifetimes ago. You can continue to dwell in the past while the rest of the country moves forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought bigot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Not falling for your pitiful race baiting.


----------



## MarcATL

Grampa Murked U said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are you going to be honest?
> 
> You know it was all self-proclaimed Conservatives that dry did those things.
> 
> Come clean or forget it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You've cemented your appearance as a complete dumbfuck with this post. Fuck history you just wanna be an angry black woman trapped in a man's body.
> 
> Derp derp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point out the error liar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How bout YOU point out why it matters in the United States in 2015....
> 
> All you idiots are run by your emotions.
> 
> Pro tip: Most Americans don't give a flying fuck about shit from 1 to 4 lifetimes ago. You can continue to dwell in the past while the rest of the country moves forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I thought bigot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not falling for your pitiful race baiting.
Click to expand...

Atta boy. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## starviego

Late in the evening of the shooting, the cops had a description:

Charleston P.D. on Twitter Suspect in shooting on Calhoun St is a w m approx 21 slender small build wearing a grey sweat shirt blue jeans timberland boots clean shaven 
Suspect in shooting on Calhoun St is a w/m *approx 21* slender small build wearing a grey sweat shirt blue jeans timberland boots clean shaven

When the issue was raised as to how the cops already knew his age before any ID had been made, people pointed out that the cops probably got his car's license plate number from the church parking lot video to make the ID.  But now they are saying the car had phony plates:

Radio 911 audio Bowl haircut led police to Charleston killer - Post and Courier
The South Carolina plates on the car Roof was driving turned out to be *stolen* from a 1995 Mazda out of Little River Inlet, according to radio communications.

So the question is raised again:  how did they already know he was 21 before anybody IDed him(his father and uncle IDed him to cops the next morning,  after the surveillance video stills had been released to the media)?


----------



## Unedited

If you get a chance, watch Senator Tim Scott's Speech in the Senate on Wednesday re: the Charleston shootings.  Very powerful.


----------



## jillian

TyroneSlothrop said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's pretty stupid even by rabid rightwingnut standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy claims Rush Limbaugh is defending a democratic party  symbol remarkably recalcitrant mouth breathing poltroon.....
> 
> Rusty is also auditioning to go up against Alex Jones and Glenn Beck in the *Pay-For Hate Talk market* once he has become too much of a liability for the Koch Brothers to keep bankrolling his terrestrial radio program.
Click to expand...


that would be one of those things the rightwingnuts enjoy repeating. they pretend that they're still the party of lincoln when anyone normal and not a compulsive liar knows that all of the white supremacist kkk types ran away from the democratic party after the civil rights act.

the red color of all of the south proves that.... no matter how many times they tell the same goebbels lie.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Doing "The Charleston"

The Wingnustanis
blame "us" on the "Left"
its Obama's fault, too,
Flag thing ginned up by the "Left"
create racial divisiveness
in Southern paradise
racism in America
an insignificant problem
(if it exists at all)
brouhaha is all a big con
to smear "the cheesy grits" set
destroy our nation's peaceful, harmonious
post-racial society
Hell, it's not like "that flag"
was ever used to inflame
racial hatreds against "those people"
except when necessary
to protect the white race
the right never flaunted it
big librul lie a Leftist plot
that is why today
the right is going nuclear
doing the neutron dance


----------



## 2aguy

jillian said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's pretty stupid even by rabid rightwingnut standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy claims Rush Limbaugh is defending a democratic party  symbol remarkably recalcitrant mouth breathing poltroon.....
> 
> Rusty is also auditioning to go up against Alex Jones and Glenn Beck in the *Pay-For Hate Talk market* once he has become too much of a liability for the Koch Brothers to keep bankrolling his terrestrial radio program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that would be one of those things the rightwingnuts enjoy repeating. they pretend that they're still the party of lincoln when anyone normal and not a compulsive liar knows that all of the white supremacist kkk types ran away from the democratic party after the civil rights act.
> 
> the red color of all of the south proves that.... no matter how many times they tell the same goebbels lie.
Click to expand...



You don't realize that nixon pushed the civil rights act and that the Republicans supported the civil rights acts and desegregated the schools...the lie of the parties switching positions on race is just that .....a lie.....the democrats changed tactics....instead of trying to keep blacks from voting through poll taxes, literacy tests, lynchings and other violence, they realized that blacks would actually get the vote...and so moved to ensure they voted for their former slave masters....they bought their votes with government hand outs.....lbj initiated the Great Society to achieve that outcome.........

The democrat party is composed of all the racists in the  country from la raza, the nation of islam to bill clinton, the violent rapist and his wife , to obama and his wife who attended a racist church for 20 years.........

the democrats are the racist party, and people need to realize that.....


----------



## Correll

MarcATL said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> the same folks who scream that Democrats are coddling the Negro with "free shit" are also screaming that the preferred party of someone like the Right wing neo confederate goofy gun nut who slaughtered 9 Blacks is the Democratic party...I bet that beats all you all ever saw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fringe racist white hate groups have no love for the gop.
> 
> and why should they?
> 
> the gop has been pro-civil rights the whole way back, and up to present day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the GOP is so pro civil-rights then why were they practically absent for that recent commemorate march in Selma?
> 
> FAIL!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



tell it to gwbush.


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> You don't realize that nixon pushed the civil rights act and that the Republicans supported the civil rights acts and desegregated the schools...the lie of the parties switching positions on race is just that .....a lie.....the democrats changed tactics....instead of trying to keep blacks from voting through poll taxes, literacy tests, lynchings and other violence, they realized that blacks would actually get the vote...and so moved to ensure they voted for their former slave masters....they bought their votes with government hand outs.....lbj initiated the Great Society to achieve that outcome.........



Seriously, guy, what fucking deranged ass home School did you learn this at?  

Okay, here's what REALLY happened.  The Blacks started voting majority for the Democrats in 1932, the first time teh Republicans really fucked up the economy.  But a good Republican could stil get a decent amount of the black vote.  Eisenhower got 36% of the African American vote in 1956.  Richard Nixon got 30% in 1960.  

Then your boy Barry Goldwater came along and he got a whopping 6% of the black vote because he opposed the Civil Rights Act of 1964.  Yes, some decent republicans supported it, but Barry did the damage.  

Now, if the GOP had learned from that, they wouldn't be in the state they are now. Instead, they doubled down, starting with Nixon's "Southern Strategy" of trying to pick up the disaffected whites who left the Democrats after LBJ supported Civil rights. 

That continued with Reagan's "Young Bucks" and "Welfare Queens" and Bush-41's "Willie Horton" ads.   The GOP made a decision to play on white fears instead of making a sincere effort to get the black vote, and in that time period (1968-1988), the GOP only broke into the double digits with black vote once, with Reagan getting a whopping 11% in 1984. But since minority voters were only 15% of the electorate, it didn't matter.  

Today they are about 30% of the electorate, but the damage has been done. 



but you retards really think, "Hey, we want you guys to have freedom, so we are eliminating affirmative action and welfare so you can be extra-free!!!!"  

No one is buying that.


----------



## Correll

[


Skylar said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys....does it ever occur to you that convincing each other of bumperstick slogans ...[sic]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ROFLMNAO!*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet you agreeing with yourself or other conservatives don't really do much in liberal, moderate or independent circles. Conservatives have increasingly chosen the echo chamber over substantial engagement with people who don't think like they do.
Click to expand...



we try. but you libs use the race card to shut down all debate, all the time.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> the democrats are the racist party, and people need to realize that.....


First Black President ...Democrat
First Black Attorney General Democrat
First Black Female attorney General Democrat
In Congress all but two Black officials are Democrats
Percent of Black who vote Democrat..in the 90 s

*Have you been drinking heavily?*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> we try. but you libs use the race card to shut down all debate, all the time.



I got your race card ..."Right here" ..[crotch grab]


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

GOP bwanas claiming they are not racist that the Democrats are...smell like desperation...Southern Strategy Willy Horton Lee Atwater you all


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Cheesy grits grifters acting ugly

A predominately black church in North Carolina was intentionally set ablaze, authorities said. Charlotte fire officials are looking into whether Wednesday morning's arson at Briar Creek Baptist Church was a hate crime, NBC station WCNC reported. Al ... (NBC)


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't realize that nixon pushed the civil rights act and that the Republicans supported the civil rights acts and desegregated the schools...the lie of the parties switching positions on race is just that .....a lie.....the democrats changed tactics....instead of trying to keep blacks from voting through poll taxes, literacy tests, lynchings and other violence, they realized that blacks would actually get the vote...and so moved to ensure they voted for their former slave masters....they bought their votes with government hand outs.....lbj initiated the Great Society to achieve that outcome.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, guy, what fucking deranged ass home School did you learn this at?
> 
> Okay, here's what REALLY happened.  The Blacks started voting majority for the Democrats in 1932, the first time teh Republicans really fucked up the economy.  But a good Republican could stil get a decent amount of the black vote.  Eisenhower got 36% of the African American vote in 1956.  Richard Nixon got 30% in 1960.
> 
> Then your boy Barry Goldwater came along and he got a whopping 6% of the black vote because he opposed the Civil Rights Act of 1964.  Yes, some decent republicans supported it, but Barry did the damage.
> 
> Now, if the GOP had learned from that, they wouldn't be in the state they are now. Instead, they doubled down, starting with Nixon's "Southern Strategy" of trying to pick up the disaffected whites who left the Democrats after LBJ supported Civil rights.
> 
> That continued with Reagan's "Young Bucks" and "Welfare Queens" and Bush-41's "Willie Horton" ads.   The GOP made a decision to play on white fears instead of making a sincere effort to get the black vote, and in that time period (1968-1988), the GOP only broke into the double digits with black vote once, with Reagan getting a whopping 11% in 1984. But since minority voters were only 15% of the electorate, it didn't matter.
> 
> Today they are about 30% of the electorate, but the damage has been done.
> 
> 
> 
> but you retards really think, "Hey, we want you guys to have freedom, so we are eliminating affirmative action and welfare so you can be extra-free!!!!"
> 
> No one is buying that.
Click to expand...


the southern strategy is a myth. there was no pandering to racist in the south. 

when called to support the myth, you libs end up talking about code words and rhetoric.

reagan mention welfare queens once or twice. 

releasing a murderer serving life so that they can be ready when they are released back into society and he rapes and assaults an innocent couple for hours, is a  completely valid issue. that you play the race card on that, shows how you libs use false accusations of racism as demagoguery.

plenty of republicans have tried to get more minority votes. but you libs are to good at demagoguery and race baiting.


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the democrats are the racist party, and people need to realize that.....
> 
> 
> 
> First Black President ...Democrat
> First Black Attorney General Democrat
> First Black Female attorney General Democrat
> In Congress all but two Black officials are Democrats
> Percent of Black who vote Democrat..in the 90 s
> 
> *Have you been drinking heavily?*
Click to expand...


remember what democrats had to say about the first black sec of state?

or what about the second black supreme court justice?

or the first black joint chief of staff?


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> GOP bwanas claiming they are not racist that the Democrats are...smell like desperation...Southern Strategy Willy Horton Lee Atwater you all




you want to tell me what the gop supposedly did to "attract" southern whites?

or post more stupid memes?


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*Conservative Right wing Americans  support a banner raised with the intent of breaking up America...........Today's GOP*

*Gov. Rick Perry: Texas might have to secede.*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*“The GOP has scores of racists”: A former Bush official ..*

*Republicans are Racists | …And they're not shy about it*

*The GOP's Ties to Extremism Go Beyond the Confederate Flag*

*The GOP has a bad habit of appealing to avowed racists ...*


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

G.O.P. Ties to Extremism Go Beyond the Confederate Flag - The New Yorker

Links between the C.C.C. and G.O.P. politicians emerged in 1998, when it was reported that Congressman Robert Barr, of Georgia, had delivered the keynote address at the C.C.C.’s national convention. In South Carolina, members of the group participated in the political campaign to keep the Confederate flag flying from the dome of the State Capitol.


----------



## Correll

Correll said:


> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOP bwanas claiming they are not racist that the Democrats are...smell like desperation...Southern Strategy Willy Horton Lee Atwater you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want to tell me what the gop supposedly did to "attract" southern whites?
> 
> or post more stupid memes?
Click to expand...


bump

the southern strategy. 

if it is not a myth, we are talking about a plan that flipped over a third of the nation from one party to the other. must be huge.

so, you wan to support  that claim?

or post even more stupid memes?

do you know what willie horton did when dukakis let him out of prison?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

TyroneSlothrop said:


> *Look look a nasty drug addict agrees ...wooo hooo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rush Limbaugh Defends The Confederate Flag*



ROFLMNAO!

I never tire of watching the addled abusers of illicit drugs, weep and gnash their tooth over Limbaugh's addiction to pain killers.

LOL! _ Adorable... _


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> con·serv·a·tive
> adjective
> 
> holding to traditional attitudes and values and cautious about change or innovation, typically in relation to politics or religion.



ROFLMNAO!

Now I love this definition...  because the naked implication is that traditional attitudes and values are inherently flawed AND even more hysterically, that _'change'_ in and of itself...  is axiomatically sound, inherently good, incapable of bearing anything except positive and otherwise enviable consequences.

LOL!  _You cannot make this crap up.
_
Of course, *in reality*, thus _in TRUTH_... Conservatives seek to conserve recognition of, respect for and_ adherence TO _the principles upon which those traditions and values rest. 

And that is because those principles are what sustain the viability of their culture... and when children and fools come demanding "CHANGE" for purely the sake of CHANGE ITSELF... those sufficiently long in the tooth will oppose such because they recognize that only idiots allow children and fools to change anything.  It's simply bad policy...  as the 7 years of the Brown Clown Show have proven IN SPADES... once again.


----------



## Correll

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> con·serv·a·tive
> adjective
> 
> holding to traditional attitudes and values and cautious about change or innovation, typically in relation to politics or religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!
> 
> Now I love this definition...  because the naked implication is that traditional attitudes and values are inherently flawed AND even more hysterically, that _'change'_ in and of itself...  is axiomatically sound, inherently good, incapable of bearing anything except positive and otherwise enviable consequences.
> 
> LOL!  _You cannot make this crap up.
> _
> Of course, in reality, thus in TRUTH... Conservatives seek to conserve recognition of, respect for and_ adherence TO _the principles upon which those traditions and values rest.
> 
> And that is because those principles are what sustain the viability of their culture... and when children and fools come demanding "CHANGE" for purely the sake of CHANGE ITSELF... those sufficiently long in the tooth will oppose such because they recognize that only idiots allow children and fools to change anything.  It's simply bad policy...  as the 7 years of the Brown Clown Show have proven IN SPADES... once again.
Click to expand...



one of the big ones, imo, is the enlghtenment belief in god given, or inherent human rights.


libs today, hold the deeply illiberal belief that rights are granted by the state.


this goes against the principles of the enlightenment, the founding fathers, the us constitution, and even, for those that care, the un declaration on human rights.


----------



## 2aguy

Correll said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> the same folks who scream that Democrats are coddling the Negro with "free shit" are also screaming that the preferred party of someone like the Right wing neo confederate goofy gun nut who slaughtered 9 Blacks is the Democratic party...I bet that beats all you all ever saw...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fringe racist white hate groups have no love for the gop.
> 
> and why should they?
> 
> the gop has been pro-civil rights the whole way back, and up to present day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the GOP is so pro civil-rights then why were they practically absent for that recent commemorate march in Selma?
> 
> FAIL!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> tell it to gwbush.
Click to expand...



Yes...and of course the democrats in the media made sure to clip him out of the image they released.....


----------



## 2aguy

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> con·serv·a·tive
> adjective
> 
> holding to traditional attitudes and values and cautious about change or innovation, typically in relation to politics or religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!
> 
> Now I love this definition...  because the naked implication is that traditional attitudes and values are inherently flawed AND even more hysterically, that _'change'_ in and of itself...  is axiomatically sound, inherently good, incapable of bearing anything except positive and otherwise enviable consequences.
> 
> LOL!  _You cannot make this crap up.
> _
> Of course, *in reality*, thus _in TRUTH_... Conservatives seek to conserve recognition of, respect for and_ adherence TO _the principles upon which those traditions and values rest.
> 
> And that is because those principles are what sustain the viability of their culture... and when children and fools come demanding "CHANGE" for purely the sake of CHANGE ITSELF... those sufficiently long in the tooth will oppose such because they recognize that only idiots allow children and fools to change anything.  It's simply bad policy...  as the 7 years of the Brown Clown Show have proven IN SPADES... once again.
Click to expand...



Thank you......you said what I wanted to say but usually can't find the words to explain it.....


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> the democrats are the racist party, and people need to realize that.....
> 
> 
> 
> First Black President ...Democrat
> First Black Attorney General Democrat
> First Black Female attorney General Democrat
> In Congress all but two Black officials are Democrats
> Percent of Black who vote Democrat..in the 90 s
> 
> *Have you been drinking heavily?*
Click to expand...



And they come from the black racist wing of the democrat party.......I listed several minority, racist organizations that make up the heart of the democrat party...I have clearly stated that the democrat party is the home of all racists, of all colors, they all seek to use he power of the federal government to get even with their enemies and to empower their particular racial groups.......la raza....which means the Race...do you think they want a color blind society....the nation of islam....do they want a color blind society, the modern naacp...do they want a color blind society...or eric holder....or the racist judges obama put on the Supreme Court......ever hear what they had to say about race...

The democrat party is the home of all racists, they have changed tactics, not beliefs.


----------



## 2aguy

Correll said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't realize that nixon pushed the civil rights act and that the Republicans supported the civil rights acts and desegregated the schools...the lie of the parties switching positions on race is just that .....a lie.....the democrats changed tactics....instead of trying to keep blacks from voting through poll taxes, literacy tests, lynchings and other violence, they realized that blacks would actually get the vote...and so moved to ensure they voted for their former slave masters....they bought their votes with government hand outs.....lbj initiated the Great Society to achieve that outcome.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, guy, what fucking deranged ass home School did you learn this at?
> 
> Okay, here's what REALLY happened.  The Blacks started voting majority for the Democrats in 1932, the first time teh Republicans really fucked up the economy.  But a good Republican could stil get a decent amount of the black vote.  Eisenhower got 36% of the African American vote in 1956.  Richard Nixon got 30% in 1960.
> 
> Then your boy Barry Goldwater came along and he got a whopping 6% of the black vote because he opposed the Civil Rights Act of 1964.  Yes, some decent republicans supported it, but Barry did the damage.
> 
> Now, if the GOP had learned from that, they wouldn't be in the state they are now. Instead, they doubled down, starting with Nixon's "Southern Strategy" of trying to pick up the disaffected whites who left the Democrats after LBJ supported Civil rights.
> 
> That continued with Reagan's "Young Bucks" and "Welfare Queens" and Bush-41's "Willie Horton" ads.   The GOP made a decision to play on white fears instead of making a sincere effort to get the black vote, and in that time period (1968-1988), the GOP only broke into the double digits with black vote once, with Reagan getting a whopping 11% in 1984. But since minority voters were only 15% of the electorate, it didn't matter.
> 
> Today they are about 30% of the electorate, but the damage has been done.
> 
> 
> 
> but you retards really think, "Hey, we want you guys to have freedom, so we are eliminating affirmative action and welfare so you can be extra-free!!!!"
> 
> No one is buying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the southern strategy is a myth. there was no pandering to racist in the south.
> 
> when called to support the myth, you libs end up talking about code words and rhetoric.
> 
> reagan mention welfare queens once or twice.
> 
> releasing a murderer serving life so that they can be ready when they are released back into society and he rapes and assaults an innocent couple for hours, is a  completely valid issue. that you play the race card on that, shows how you libs use false accusations of racism as demagoguery.
> 
> plenty of republicans have tried to get more minority votes. but you libs are to good at demagoguery and race baiting.
Click to expand...



Actrually, I have the truth about the welfare queen as well......that name came from the Chicago Tribune who called the woman in an article on people who cheat welfare a "Welfare Queen," and she wasn't shy about it either........


----------



## 2aguy

2aguy said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't realize that nixon pushed the civil rights act and that the Republicans supported the civil rights acts and desegregated the schools...the lie of the parties switching positions on race is just that .....a lie.....the democrats changed tactics....instead of trying to keep blacks from voting through poll taxes, literacy tests, lynchings and other violence, they realized that blacks would actually get the vote...and so moved to ensure they voted for their former slave masters....they bought their votes with government hand outs.....lbj initiated the Great Society to achieve that outcome.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, guy, what fucking deranged ass home School did you learn this at?
> 
> Okay, here's what REALLY happened.  The Blacks started voting majority for the Democrats in 1932, the first time teh Republicans really fucked up the economy.  But a good Republican could stil get a decent amount of the black vote.  Eisenhower got 36% of the African American vote in 1956.  Richard Nixon got 30% in 1960.
> 
> Then your boy Barry Goldwater came along and he got a whopping 6% of the black vote because he opposed the Civil Rights Act of 1964.  Yes, some decent republicans supported it, but Barry did the damage.
> 
> Now, if the GOP had learned from that, they wouldn't be in the state they are now. Instead, they doubled down, starting with Nixon's "Southern Strategy" of trying to pick up the disaffected whites who left the Democrats after LBJ supported Civil rights.
> 
> That continued with Reagan's "Young Bucks" and "Welfare Queens" and Bush-41's "Willie Horton" ads.   The GOP made a decision to play on white fears instead of making a sincere effort to get the black vote, and in that time period (1968-1988), the GOP only broke into the double digits with black vote once, with Reagan getting a whopping 11% in 1984. But since minority voters were only 15% of the electorate, it didn't matter.
> 
> Today they are about 30% of the electorate, but the damage has been done.
> 
> 
> 
> but you retards really think, "Hey, we want you guys to have freedom, so we are eliminating affirmative action and welfare so you can be extra-free!!!!"
> 
> No one is buying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the southern strategy is a myth. there was no pandering to racist in the south.
> 
> when called to support the myth, you libs end up talking about code words and rhetoric.
> 
> reagan mention welfare queens once or twice.
> 
> releasing a murderer serving life so that they can be ready when they are released back into society and he rapes and assaults an innocent couple for hours, is a  completely valid issue. that you play the race card on that, shows how you libs use false accusations of racism as demagoguery.
> 
> plenty of republicans have tried to get more minority votes. but you libs are to good at demagoguery and race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actrually, I have the truth about the welfare queen as well......that name came from the Chicago Tribune who called the woman in an article on people who cheat welfare a "Welfare Queen," and she wasn't shy about it either........
Click to expand...



Look up the truth about the welfare queen and Reagan, and the Chicago Tribune....

It is another democrat lie....


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> ROFLMNAO!



Just curious. What does the "N" denote?
Nasty, narcissistic, non- educated, needy, nitwit?



Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Now I love this definition... because the naked implication is that traditional attitudes and values are inherently flawed AND even more hysterically, that _'change'_ in and of itself... is axiomatically sound, inherently good, incapable of bearing anything except positive and otherwise enviable consequences.



There is no implication at all in that definition. It says what it says. Resistant to change. It speaks to nothing else. 



Where_r_my_Keys said:


> LOL! _You cannot make this crap up._



Oh, you can. Your entire premise is made up.



Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Of course, *in reality*, thus _in TRUTH_... Conservatives seek to conserve recognition of, respect for and_ adherence TO _the principles upon which those traditions and values rest.



Yes, conservatives worked very hard at resisting the changes put forth by Lincoln.
They were willing to kill 600k Americans to resist that change and uphold their " principles and values".



Where_r_my_Keys said:


> And that is because those principles are what sustain the viability of their culture... and when children and fools come demanding "CHANGE" for purely the sake of CHANGE ITSELF... those sufficiently long in the tooth will oppose such because they recognize that only idiots allow children and fools to change anything. It's simply bad policy... as the 7 years of the Brown Clown Show have proven IN SPADES... once again.


Those "principles" nearly destroyed our culture.
Yes, the changes made that set the CW in motion were just for " the sake of change" and not based in any way on principle.

You and your slow brother really need to educate yourselves. There is no way either of you have ever read the history that you speak to or taken a college level (or maybe even a HS)class on the subject. Abject ignorance on the subject.


----------



## Hutch Starskey

2aguy said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> con·serv·a·tive
> adjective
> 
> holding to traditional attitudes and values and cautious about change or innovation, typically in relation to politics or religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!
> 
> Now I love this definition...  because the naked implication is that traditional attitudes and values are inherently flawed AND even more hysterically, that _'change'_ in and of itself...  is axiomatically sound, inherently good, incapable of bearing anything except positive and otherwise enviable consequences.
> 
> LOL!  _You cannot make this crap up.
> _
> Of course, *in reality*, thus _in TRUTH_... Conservatives seek to conserve recognition of, respect for and_ adherence TO _the principles upon which those traditions and values rest.
> 
> And that is because those principles are what sustain the viability of their culture... and when children and fools come demanding "CHANGE" for purely the sake of CHANGE ITSELF... those sufficiently long in the tooth will oppose such because they recognize that only idiots allow children and fools to change anything.  It's simply bad policy...  as the 7 years of the Brown Clown Show have proven IN SPADES... once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you......you said what I wanted to say but usually can't find the words to explain it.....
Click to expand...


You can't find the words because you don't even have a basic understanding of the subject.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> con·serv·a·tive
> adjective
> 
> holding to traditional attitudes and values and cautious about change or innovation, typically in relation to politics or religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!
> 
> Now I love this definition...  because the naked implication is that traditional attitudes and values are inherently flawed AND even more hysterically, that _'change'_ in and of itself...  is axiomatically sound, inherently good, incapable of bearing anything except positive and otherwise enviable consequences.
> 
> LOL!  _You cannot make this crap up.
> _
> Of course, *in reality*, thus _in TRUTH_... Conservatives seek to conserve recognition of, respect for and_ adherence TO _the principles upon which those traditions and values rest.
> 
> And that is because those principles are what sustain the viability of their culture... and when children and fools come demanding "CHANGE" for purely the sake of CHANGE ITSELF... those sufficiently long in the tooth will oppose such because they recognize that only idiots allow children and fools to change anything.  It's simply bad policy...  as the 7 years of the Brown Clown Show have proven IN SPADES... once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you......you said what I wanted to say but usually can't find the words to explain it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't find the words because you don't even have a basic understanding of the subject.
Click to expand...


ROFL!  

A2 has been bouncing your ass around this forum with you being helpless to do a dam' thing but lay there and take it for a week... .  

And there you are stackin' hope upon optimism, that no one noticed... 

LOL!  

How precious is _THAT?_


----------



## Hutch Starskey

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> con·serv·a·tive
> adjective
> 
> holding to traditional attitudes and values and cautious about change or innovation, typically in relation to politics or religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!
> 
> Now I love this definition...  because the naked implication is that traditional attitudes and values are inherently flawed AND even more hysterically, that _'change'_ in and of itself...  is axiomatically sound, inherently good, incapable of bearing anything except positive and otherwise enviable consequences.
> 
> LOL!  _You cannot make this crap up.
> _
> Of course, *in reality*, thus _in TRUTH_... Conservatives seek to conserve recognition of, respect for and_ adherence TO _the principles upon which those traditions and values rest.
> 
> And that is because those principles are what sustain the viability of their culture... and when children and fools come demanding "CHANGE" for purely the sake of CHANGE ITSELF... those sufficiently long in the tooth will oppose such because they recognize that only idiots allow children and fools to change anything.  It's simply bad policy...  as the 7 years of the Brown Clown Show have proven IN SPADES... once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you......you said what I wanted to say but usually can't find the words to explain it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't find the words because you don't even have a basic understanding of the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL!
> 
> A2 has been bouncing your ass around this forum with you being helpless to do a dam' thing but lay there and take it for a week... .
> 
> And there you are stackin' hope upon optimism, that no one noticed...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> How precious is _THAT?_
Click to expand...


You two are in your own world.Maybe one day you will find your way to reality by I doubt it. You cling to your ignorance and wear it proudly.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious. What does the "N" denote?
> Nasty, narcissistic, non- educated, needy, nitwit?
Click to expand...


Obscurant deflection?

LOL!  Good stuff... 

Of course that's a demonstration of yielding from the argument...  Thus you've opened your response with a concession.  

Now as a general rule, that's _a *bad* sign_ for argument.  

Your argument fails at this point, but just to be cruel... let's see what ya felt was worthy of publishing.



Hutch Starskey said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I love this definition... because the naked implication is that traditional attitudes and values are inherently flawed AND even more hysterically, that _'change'_ in and of itself... is axiomatically sound, inherently good, incapable of bearing anything except positive and otherwise enviable consequences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no implication at all in that definition. It says what it says. Resistant to change. It speaks to nothing else.
Click to expand...


Oh... Now that's too bad.

Because what started off as what could have been explained as a hapless ignorance of the concept _implication_, just became a demonstrable, overt _deceit_.  What's more, by demanding that the reference definitionally requires intransigence contest of all change, you quite literally stripped the definition of any affiliation to Political Conservatives, thus rendering the definition as YOU STATE YOUR USE OF IT... meaningless.

And this is because, even as we speak, US Conservatism; which was born from the recognition of principles which, once declared initiated profound change... which consequently caused extreme change... all of which lead from the former _status quo_ of what is today *unimaginable poverty, *removing such from the United States, in all a tiny, drug addled, mentally disordered minority*, *through the application of those principles.

Thus, you've conceded THIS point.  _Your concession is duly noted and summarily accepted._




Hutch Starskey said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, *in reality*, thus _in TRUTH_... Conservatives seek to conserve recognition of, respect for and_ adherence TO _the principles upon which those traditions and values rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, conservatives worked very hard at resisting the changes put forth by Lincoln.
Click to expand...


ROFLMNAO!

That's just pitiful.

_Your concession is duly noted and summarily accepted._



Hutch Starskey said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that is because those principles are what sustain the viability of their culture... and when children and fools come demanding "CHANGE" for purely the sake of CHANGE ITSELF... those sufficiently long in the tooth will oppose such because they recognize that only idiots allow children and fools to change anything. It's simply bad policy... as the 7 years of the Brown Clown Show have proven IN SPADES... once again.
> 
> 
> 
> Those "principles" nearly destroyed our culture.
Click to expand...


LMNAO~

So Adherence to Natural Law, nearly destroyed the culture?


LOL...  Reader, they're just helpless.  But hey... such is the nature of _children and fools_.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

Hutch Starskey said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> 
> con·serv·a·tive
> adjective
> 
> holding to traditional attitudes and values and cautious about change or innovation, typically in relation to politics or religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMNAO!
> 
> Now I love this definition...  because the naked implication is that traditional attitudes and values are inherently flawed AND even more hysterically, that _'change'_ in and of itself...  is axiomatically sound, inherently good, incapable of bearing anything except positive and otherwise enviable consequences.
> 
> LOL!  _You cannot make this crap up.
> _
> Of course, *in reality*, thus _in TRUTH_... Conservatives seek to conserve recognition of, respect for and_ adherence TO _the principles upon which those traditions and values rest.
> 
> And that is because those principles are what sustain the viability of their culture... and when children and fools come demanding "CHANGE" for purely the sake of CHANGE ITSELF... those sufficiently long in the tooth will oppose such because they recognize that only idiots allow children and fools to change anything.  It's simply bad policy...  as the 7 years of the Brown Clown Show have proven IN SPADES... once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you......you said what I wanted to say but usually can't find the words to explain it.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't find the words because you don't even have a basic understanding of the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ROFL!
> 
> A2 has been bouncing your ass around this forum with you being helpless to do a dam' thing but lay there and take it for a week... .
> 
> And there you are stackin' hope upon optimism, that no one noticed...
> 
> LOL!
> 
> How precious is _THAT?_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You two are in your own world.Maybe one day you will find your way to reality by I doubt it. You cling to your ignorance and wear it proudly.
Click to expand...


LOL!

_Isn't that Precious?_


----------



## jillian

2aguy said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's pretty stupid even by rabid rightwingnut standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy claims Rush Limbaugh is defending a democratic party  symbol remarkably recalcitrant mouth breathing poltroon.....
> 
> Rusty is also auditioning to go up against Alex Jones and Glenn Beck in the *Pay-For Hate Talk market* once he has become too much of a liability for the Koch Brothers to keep bankrolling his terrestrial radio program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that would be one of those things the rightwingnuts enjoy repeating. they pretend that they're still the party of lincoln when anyone normal and not a compulsive liar knows that all of the white supremacist kkk types ran away from the democratic party after the civil rights act.
> 
> the red color of all of the south proves that.... no matter how many times they tell the same goebbels lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't realize that nixon pushed the civil rights act and that the Republicans supported the civil rights acts and desegregated the schools...the lie of the parties switching positions on race is just that .....a lie.....the democrats changed tactics....instead of trying to keep blacks from voting through poll taxes, literacy tests, lynchings and other violence, they realized that blacks would actually get the vote...and so moved to ensure they voted for their former slave masters....they bought their votes with government hand outs.....lbj initiated the Great Society to achieve that outcome.........
> 
> The democrat party is composed of all the racists in the  country from la raza, the nation of islam to bill clinton, the violent rapist and his wife , to obama and his wife who attended a racist church for 20 years.........
> 
> the democrats are the racist party, and people need to realize that.....
Click to expand...


Nixon pushed the civil rights act? you mean the one that was passed by Johnson?

lol...


----------



## 2aguy

jillian said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's pretty stupid even by rabid rightwingnut standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy claims Rush Limbaugh is defending a democratic party  symbol remarkably recalcitrant mouth breathing poltroon.....
> 
> Rusty is also auditioning to go up against Alex Jones and Glenn Beck in the *Pay-For Hate Talk market* once he has become too much of a liability for the Koch Brothers to keep bankrolling his terrestrial radio program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that would be one of those things the rightwingnuts enjoy repeating. they pretend that they're still the party of lincoln when anyone normal and not a compulsive liar knows that all of the white supremacist kkk types ran away from the democratic party after the civil rights act.
> 
> the red color of all of the south proves that.... no matter how many times they tell the same goebbels lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't realize that nixon pushed the civil rights act and that the Republicans supported the civil rights acts and desegregated the schools...the lie of the parties switching positions on race is just that .....a lie.....the democrats changed tactics....instead of trying to keep blacks from voting through poll taxes, literacy tests, lynchings and other violence, they realized that blacks would actually get the vote...and so moved to ensure they voted for their former slave masters....they bought their votes with government hand outs.....lbj initiated the Great Society to achieve that outcome.........
> 
> The democrat party is composed of all the racists in the  country from la raza, the nation of islam to bill clinton, the violent rapist and his wife , to obama and his wife who attended a racist church for 20 years.........
> 
> the democrats are the racist party, and people need to realize that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nixon pushed the civil rights act? you mean the one that was passed by Johnson?
> 
> lol...
Click to expand...



No dipshit the ones before that one....
Richard Nixon - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

In the spring of 1957, Nixon undertook another major foreign trip, this time to Africa. On his return, he helped shepherd the Civil Rights Act of 1957 through Congress. The bill was weakened in the Senate, and civil rights leaders were divided over whether Eisenhower should sign it. 

Nixon was fighting for black civil rights long before the democrats changed tactics..

In addition to desegregating public schools, Nixon implemented the Philadelphia Plan in 1970—the first significant federal affirmative action program.[183] He also endorsed the Equal Rights Amendment after it passed both houses of Congress in 1972 and went to the states for ratification.[184] Nixon had campaigned as an ERA supporter in 1968, though feminists criticized him for doing little to help the ERA or their cause after his election. Nevertheless, he appointed more women to administration positions than Lyndon Johnson had.[185]


----------



## jillian

2aguy said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's pretty stupid even by rabid rightwingnut standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy claims Rush Limbaugh is defending a democratic party  symbol remarkably recalcitrant mouth breathing poltroon.....
> 
> Rusty is also auditioning to go up against Alex Jones and Glenn Beck in the *Pay-For Hate Talk market* once he has become too much of a liability for the Koch Brothers to keep bankrolling his terrestrial radio program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that would be one of those things the rightwingnuts enjoy repeating. they pretend that they're still the party of lincoln when anyone normal and not a compulsive liar knows that all of the white supremacist kkk types ran away from the democratic party after the civil rights act.
> 
> the red color of all of the south proves that.... no matter how many times they tell the same goebbels lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't realize that nixon pushed the civil rights act and that the Republicans supported the civil rights acts and desegregated the schools...the lie of the parties switching positions on race is just that .....a lie.....the democrats changed tactics....instead of trying to keep blacks from voting through poll taxes, literacy tests, lynchings and other violence, they realized that blacks would actually get the vote...and so moved to ensure they voted for their former slave masters....they bought their votes with government hand outs.....lbj initiated the Great Society to achieve that outcome.........
> 
> The democrat party is composed of all the racists in the  country from la raza, the nation of islam to bill clinton, the violent rapist and his wife , to obama and his wife who attended a racist church for 20 years.........
> 
> the democrats are the racist party, and people need to realize that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nixon pushed the civil rights act? you mean the one that was passed by Johnson?
> 
> lol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No dipshit the ones before that one....
> Richard Nixon - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> In the spring of 1957, Nixon undertook another major foreign trip, this time to Africa. On his return, he helped shepherd the Civil Rights Act of 1957 through Congress. The bill was weakened in the Senate, and civil rights leaders were divided over whether Eisenhower should sign it.
> 
> Nixon was fighting for black civil rights long before the democrats changed tactics..
> 
> In addition to desegregating public schools, Nixon implemented the Philadelphia Plan in 1970—the first significant federal affirmative action program.[183] He also endorsed the Equal Rights Amendment after it passed both houses of Congress in 1972 and went to the states for ratification.[184] Nixon had campaigned as an ERA supporter in 1968, though feminists criticized him for doing little to help the ERA or their cause after his election. Nevertheless, he appointed more women to administration positions than Lyndon Johnson had.[185]
Click to expand...


Poor useless, slug you still can't help calling people smarter than you names. 

I keep telling you an education might assist you. But perhaps you're too stupid to cure your ignorance with knowledge. 

Mostly you're boring.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

jillian said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's pretty stupid even by rabid rightwingnut standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy claims Rush Limbaugh is defending a democratic party  symbol remarkably recalcitrant mouth breathing poltroon.....
> 
> Rusty is also auditioning to go up against Alex Jones and Glenn Beck in the *Pay-For Hate Talk market* once he has become too much of a liability for the Koch Brothers to keep bankrolling his terrestrial radio program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that would be one of those things the rightwingnuts enjoy repeating. they pretend that they're still the party of lincoln when anyone normal and not a compulsive liar knows that all of the white supremacist kkk types ran away from the democratic party after the civil rights act.
> 
> the red color of all of the south proves that.... no matter how many times they tell the same goebbels lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't realize that nixon pushed the civil rights act and that the Republicans supported the civil rights acts and desegregated the schools...the lie of the parties switching positions on race is just that .....a lie.....the democrats changed tactics....instead of trying to keep blacks from voting through poll taxes, literacy tests, lynchings and other violence, they realized that blacks would actually get the vote...and so moved to ensure they voted for their former slave masters....they bought their votes with government hand outs.....lbj initiated the Great Society to achieve that outcome.........
> 
> The democrat party is composed of all the racists in the  country from la raza, the nation of islam to bill clinton, the violent rapist and his wife , to obama and his wife who attended a racist church for 20 years.........
> 
> the democrats are the racist party, and people need to realize that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nixon pushed the civil rights act? you mean the one that was passed by Johnson?
> 
> lol...
Click to expand...


ROFLMNAO!

It's never hard to spot the British socialists posing as US Citizens.

They're knowledge of history is limited to the irrelevant.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys

jillian said:


> Poor useless, slug you still can't help calling people smarter than you names.



LOL! 

You're close scamp... but it's _people smarter than YOU!_  Which is a HUGE MARKET.  So it keeps him busy.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> the southern strategy is a myth. there was no pandering to racist in the south.
> 
> when called to support the myth, you libs end up talking about code words and rhetoric.
> 
> reagan mention welfare queens once or twice.



Yawn, guy, that was enough.  Blacks saw it for what it was. I remember in 1980, when he tried to talk to some brothers in the Ghetto, and the Secret Service had to pretty much  hustle him out of there because they were going to kick his senile old ass.  



Correll said:


> releasing a murderer serving life so that they can be ready when they are released back into society and he rapes and assaults an innocent couple for hours, is a completely valid issue. that you play the race card on that, shows how you libs use false accusations of racism as demagoguery.



Again, it was racist, and black folks saw through it. Bush 41 got 11% of the black vote in 1988 and in 1996 it went down to 8%.  they knew what was going on. 



Correll said:


> plenty of republicans have tried to get more minority votes. but you libs are to good at demagoguery and race baiting.



Yes, there was Jesse Helms' "White Hands" ad telling people a black man got the job you deserved because of Affirmative Action. 

And corkers 'Playboy Mansion" ad that said his black opponent wanted to fuck white women at the Playboy mansion.  

There was Romney doing a shout out to the Birthers.  

And not just limiting ourselves to blacks,  there was Pete Hoeskstra's "Debbie Spend it Now" ad with a racist caricature of a Chinese woman. 

Racist Political Ads 7 Top Contenders - The Root


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> Actrually, I have the truth about the welfare queen as well......that name came from the Chicago Tribune who called the woman in an article on people who cheat welfare a "Welfare Queen," and she wasn't shy about it either........



But Reagan carried on like that was a common thing and exaggerated the exploits of one grifter. 

That's why it was racist. 

It would be like if Obama said, "All White Christians are Dylan Roof".


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actrually, I have the truth about the welfare queen as well......that name came from the Chicago Tribune who called the woman in an article on people who cheat welfare a "Welfare Queen," and she wasn't shy about it either........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Reagan carried on like that was a common thing and exaggerated the exploits of one grifter.
> 
> That's why it was racist.
> 
> It would be like if Obama said, "All White Christians are Dylan Roof".
Click to expand...



But he didn't coin the term welfare queen the Chicago Tribune did......you nuts just smear him with it....


----------



## 2aguy

jillian said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy claims Rush Limbaugh is defending a democratic party  symbol remarkably recalcitrant mouth breathing poltroon.....
> 
> Rusty is also auditioning to go up against Alex Jones and Glenn Beck in the *Pay-For Hate Talk market* once he has become too much of a liability for the Koch Brothers to keep bankrolling his terrestrial radio program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be one of those things the rightwingnuts enjoy repeating. they pretend that they're still the party of lincoln when anyone normal and not a compulsive liar knows that all of the white supremacist kkk types ran away from the democratic party after the civil rights act.
> 
> the red color of all of the south proves that.... no matter how many times they tell the same goebbels lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't realize that nixon pushed the civil rights act and that the Republicans supported the civil rights acts and desegregated the schools...the lie of the parties switching positions on race is just that .....a lie.....the democrats changed tactics....instead of trying to keep blacks from voting through poll taxes, literacy tests, lynchings and other violence, they realized that blacks would actually get the vote...and so moved to ensure they voted for their former slave masters....they bought their votes with government hand outs.....lbj initiated the Great Society to achieve that outcome.........
> 
> The democrat party is composed of all the racists in the  country from la raza, the nation of islam to bill clinton, the violent rapist and his wife , to obama and his wife who attended a racist church for 20 years.........
> 
> the democrats are the racist party, and people need to realize that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nixon pushed the civil rights act? you mean the one that was passed by Johnson?
> 
> lol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No dipshit the ones before that one....
> Richard Nixon - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> In the spring of 1957, Nixon undertook another major foreign trip, this time to Africa. On his return, he helped shepherd the Civil Rights Act of 1957 through Congress. The bill was weakened in the Senate, and civil rights leaders were divided over whether Eisenhower should sign it.
> 
> Nixon was fighting for black civil rights long before the democrats changed tactics..
> 
> In addition to desegregating public schools, Nixon implemented the Philadelphia Plan in 1970—the first significant federal affirmative action program.[183] He also endorsed the Equal Rights Amendment after it passed both houses of Congress in 1972 and went to the states for ratification.[184] Nixon had campaigned as an ERA supporter in 1968, though feminists criticized him for doing little to help the ERA or their cause after his election. Nevertheless, he appointed more women to administration positions than Lyndon Johnson had.[185]
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor useless, slug you still can't help calling people smarter than you names.
> 
> I keep telling you an education might assist you. But perhaps you're too stupid to cure your ignorance with knowledge.
> 
> Mostly you're boring.
Click to expand...


Yes....I show you are wrong.....so you don't respond to that.....who was wrong about Nixon and the Civil rights act?  You or me?  You need the education, a swap out for your moral compass, you need one that works, and you need a shot of Wisdom, and an understanding of truth and reality.


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actrually, I have the truth about the welfare queen as well......that name came from the Chicago Tribune who called the woman in an article on people who cheat welfare a "Welfare Queen," and she wasn't shy about it either........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Reagan carried on like that was a common thing and exaggerated the exploits of one grifter.
> 
> That's why it was racist.
> 
> It would be like if Obama said, "All White Christians are Dylan Roof".
Click to expand...



One grifter...right now the corruption in the welfare, medicaid, social security is legendary......it was bad then and it is worse now.....


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Ronald Reagan + Philadelphia Mississippi* =* Dog whistle to the racists


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> One grifter...right now the corruption in the welfare, medicaid, social security is legendary......it was bad then and it is worse now.....



*The  trillion dollars spent in Iraq and the BLOOD  = CORRUPTION*


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> But he didn't coin the term welfare queen the Chicago Tribune did......you nuts just smear him with it....



He's the one who made it a part of his campaign speeches, along with the term "Young Bucks".  

He's the one who made a habit of pitting working class blacks against working class whites while dismantling the middle class.  

The only problem you guys have is black folks remember that shit.


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But he didn't coin the term welfare queen the Chicago Tribune did......you nuts just smear him with it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's the one who made it a part of his campaign speeches, along with the term "Young Bucks".
> 
> He's the one who made a habit of pitting working class blacks against working class whites while dismantling the middle class.
> 
> The only problem you guys have is black folks remember that shit.
Click to expand...



Yes....and the fact that the middle class grew and grew while he was President...yeah....you are one smart guy......


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> One grifter...right now the corruption in the welfare, medicaid, social security is legendary......it was bad then and it is worse now.....



Actually, it really isn't.  

Just How Wrong Is Conventional Wisdom About Government Fraud - The Atlantic

It’s not easy to get agreement on actual fraud levels in government programs. Unsurprisingly, liberals say they’re low, while conservatives insist they’re astronomically high. In truth, it varies from program to program. One government report says fraud accounts for less than 2 percent of unemployment insurance payments. It’s seemingly impossible to find statistics on “welfare” (i.e., TANF) fraud, but the best guess is that it’s about the same.

A similar story emerges with everyone’s favorite punching bag, food stamps (or, as they’re known today, SNAP). Earlier this year, Senator John Thune of South Dakota and Rep. Marlin Stutzman of Indiana, both Republicans, introduced legislation to save $30 billion over 10 years from SNAP, purportedly by “eliminating loopholes, waste, fraud, and abuse.” Once you dig into their fact sheet, however, none of the savings actually come from fraud, but rather from cutting funding and tightening benefits. That’s probably because fraud levels in SNAP appear to be as low as with the other “pure welfare” programs we just touched on: “Payment error” rates -- money sent in incorrect amounts and/or to the wrong people -- have declined from near 10 percent a decade ago to 3 to 4 percent today, most of it due, again, to government error, not active fraud. 


Meanwhile, you have big major corporations getting all sorts of tax breaks  and you are ooooh, soooo fine with that. 

Mitt Romney claimed a $77,000 tax deduction on his dancing horse, Rafalca, which is more than Most American household make.


----------



## JoeB131

2aguy said:


> Yes....and the fact that the middle class grew and grew while he was President...yeah....you are one smart guy......



Uh, no, it didn't. Middle Class wages declined under Reagan.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

2aguy said:


> Yes....and the fact that the middle class grew and grew while he was President...yeah....you are one smart guy......



*GOP = Total Corruption of Decency*


----------



## Meathead

You realize that Ty-rone and Joey have neither the knowledge nor IQ of a house plant between them.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop




----------



## TyroneSlothrop

here we have conservatives going into a shell following SCOTUS decision


----------



## JoeB131

Meathead said:


> You realize that Ty-rone and Joey have neither the knowledge nor IQ of a house plant between them.



And yet we keep mopping the floor with you, EuroTroll.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Its always hurtful when some meat head says something stupid.*NOT*


----------



## Meathead

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize that Ty-rone and Joey have neither the knowledge nor IQ of a house plant between them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet we keep mopping the floor with you, EuroTroll.
Click to expand...

No guys, you are indeed painfully stupid. Joey, I have no doubt you know know to mop floors when you're government hand outs run low at the end of the month. Ty-rone, probably not, but I'm sure pimping and selling at the corner helps out.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

*The GOP all the Dugger/Palin family value one can handle*...now with new improved
racism/Homophobia......


----------



## Correll

jillian said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TyroneSlothrop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy claims Rush Limbaugh is defending a democratic party  symbol remarkably recalcitrant mouth breathing poltroon.....
> 
> Rusty is also auditioning to go up against Alex Jones and Glenn Beck in the *Pay-For Hate Talk market* once he has become too much of a liability for the Koch Brothers to keep bankrolling his terrestrial radio program.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be one of those things the rightwingnuts enjoy repeating. they pretend that they're still the party of lincoln when anyone normal and not a compulsive liar knows that all of the white supremacist kkk types ran away from the democratic party after the civil rights act.
> 
> the red color of all of the south proves that.... no matter how many times they tell the same goebbels lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't realize that nixon pushed the civil rights act and that the Republicans supported the civil rights acts and desegregated the schools...the lie of the parties switching positions on race is just that .....a lie.....the democrats changed tactics....instead of trying to keep blacks from voting through poll taxes, literacy tests, lynchings and other violence, they realized that blacks would actually get the vote...and so moved to ensure they voted for their former slave masters....they bought their votes with government hand outs.....lbj initiated the Great Society to achieve that outcome.........
> 
> The democrat party is composed of all the racists in the  country from la raza, the nation of islam to bill clinton, the violent rapist and his wife , to obama and his wife who attended a racist church for 20 years.........
> 
> the democrats are the racist party, and people need to realize that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nixon pushed the civil rights act? you mean the one that was passed by Johnson?
> 
> lol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No dipshit the ones before that one....
> Richard Nixon - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> In the spring of 1957, Nixon undertook another major foreign trip, this time to Africa. On his return, he helped shepherd the Civil Rights Act of 1957 through Congress. The bill was weakened in the Senate, and civil rights leaders were divided over whether Eisenhower should sign it.
> 
> Nixon was fighting for black civil rights long before the democrats changed tactics..
> 
> In addition to desegregating public schools, Nixon implemented the Philadelphia Plan in 1970—the first significant federal affirmative action program.[183] He also endorsed the Equal Rights Amendment after it passed both houses of Congress in 1972 and went to the states for ratification.[184] Nixon had campaigned as an ERA supporter in 1968, though feminists criticized him for doing little to help the ERA or their cause after his election. Nevertheless, he appointed more women to administration positions than Lyndon Johnson had.[185]
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor useless, slug you still can't help calling people smarter than you names.
> 
> I keep telling you an education might assist you. But perhaps you're too stupid to cure your ignorance with knowledge.
> 
> Mostly you're boring.
Click to expand...


2a has shown that nixon was pro-civil rights, and not the myth you libs like to push.

would you like to actually address the real history?

or continue to spew nonsense?


----------



## jillian

Correll said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> that would be one of those things the rightwingnuts enjoy repeating. they pretend that they're still the party of lincoln when anyone normal and not a compulsive liar knows that all of the white supremacist kkk types ran away from the democratic party after the civil rights act.
> 
> the red color of all of the south proves that.... no matter how many times they tell the same goebbels lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't realize that nixon pushed the civil rights act and that the Republicans supported the civil rights acts and desegregated the schools...the lie of the parties switching positions on race is just that .....a lie.....the democrats changed tactics....instead of trying to keep blacks from voting through poll taxes, literacy tests, lynchings and other violence, they realized that blacks would actually get the vote...and so moved to ensure they voted for their former slave masters....they bought their votes with government hand outs.....lbj initiated the Great Society to achieve that outcome.........
> 
> The democrat party is composed of all the racists in the  country from la raza, the nation of islam to bill clinton, the violent rapist and his wife , to obama and his wife who attended a racist church for 20 years.........
> 
> the democrats are the racist party, and people need to realize that.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nixon pushed the civil rights act? you mean the one that was passed by Johnson?
> 
> lol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No dipshit the ones before that one....
> Richard Nixon - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> In the spring of 1957, Nixon undertook another major foreign trip, this time to Africa. On his return, he helped shepherd the Civil Rights Act of 1957 through Congress. The bill was weakened in the Senate, and civil rights leaders were divided over whether Eisenhower should sign it.
> 
> Nixon was fighting for black civil rights long before the democrats changed tactics..
> 
> In addition to desegregating public schools, Nixon implemented the Philadelphia Plan in 1970—the first significant federal affirmative action program.[183] He also endorsed the Equal Rights Amendment after it passed both houses of Congress in 1972 and went to the states for ratification.[184] Nixon had campaigned as an ERA supporter in 1968, though feminists criticized him for doing little to help the ERA or their cause after his election. Nevertheless, he appointed more women to administration positions than Lyndon Johnson had.[185]
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor useless, slug you still can't help calling people smarter than you names.
> 
> I keep telling you an education might assist you. But perhaps you're too stupid to cure your ignorance with knowledge.
> 
> Mostly you're boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2a has shown that nixon was pro-civil rights, and not the myth you libs like to push.
> 
> would you like to actually address the real history?
> 
> or continue to spew nonsense?
Click to expand...


nixon was probably the most liberal president we've had in my lifetime.

he couldn't get past the GOP clown car now on a bet

but please, keep living in the past. your party is full on wackjob now.


----------



## JoeB131

Meathead said:


> No guys, you are indeed painfully stupid. Joey, I have no doubt you know know to mop floors when *you're* government hand outs run low at the end of the month. Ty-rone, probably not, but I'm sure pimping and selling at the corner helps out.



Maybe before you come on an American board, you should learn English. 

Your - Possessive Second person. 

You're - Contraction for "you are".  

thanks for playing.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> the southern strategy is a myth. there was no pandering to racist in the south.
> 
> when called to support the myth, you libs end up talking about code words and rhetoric.
> 
> reagan mention welfare queens once or twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn, guy, that was enough.  Blacks saw it for what it was. I remember in 1980, when he tried to talk to some brothers in the Ghetto, and the Secret Service had to pretty much  hustle him out of there because they were going to kick his senile old ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> releasing a murderer serving life so that they can be ready when they are released back into society and he rapes and assaults an innocent couple for hours, is a completely valid issue. that you play the race card on that, shows how you libs use false accusations of racism as demagoguery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, it was racist, and black folks saw through it. Bush 41 got 11% of the black vote in 1988 and in 1996 it went down to 8%.  they knew what was going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> plenty of republicans have tried to get more minority votes. but you libs are to good at demagoguery and race baiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, there was Jesse Helms' "White Hands" ad telling people a black man got the job you deserved because of Affirmative Action.
> 
> And corkers 'Playboy Mansion" ad that said his black opponent wanted to fuck white women at the Playboy mansion.
> 
> There was Romney doing a shout out to the Birthers.
> 
> And not just limiting ourselves to blacks,  there was Pete Hoeskstra's "Debbie Spend it Now" ad with a racist caricature of a Chinese woman.
> 
> Racist Political Ads 7 Top Contenders - The Root
Click to expand...




1. "that was enough"? what? mentioning welfare queen once is enough to justify your claim of the southern strategy? 

that's nonsense. 

and blacks being angry is not proof. you do understand that, right?


2. you didn't really address my point about the attack ad hold dukakis responsible for the results of his policy. showing that blacks didn't vote for bush just shows that the race card works for dems, not the the ad was not legitimate.

that's logical fallacy of appeal to ad populum.

3. a list of political ads that a lib considers racist is not an answer. aa does led to white not getting jobs they deserve as shown by the new haven firefighter case. in which all the lib appointees voted in favor of blatant anti-white discrimination.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> 2a has shown that nixon was pro-civil rights, and not the myth you libs like to push.



No, he wasn't.  Nixon was probably as close as this country ever got to a dictator.  

Richard Nixon Was Even More Racist Than You Thought

Nixon on black people:

"Bill Rogers has got — to his credit it's a decent feeling — but somewhat sort of a blind spot on the black thing because he's been in New York," Nixon said. "He says well, ‘They are coming along, and that after all they are going to strengthen our country in the end because they are strong physically and some of them are smart.' So forth and so on.

"My own view is I think he's right if you're talking in terms of 500 years," he said. "I think it's wrong if you're talking in terms of 50 years. What has to happen is they have be, frankly, inbred. And, you just, that's the only thing that's going to do it, Rose."


----------



## Carla_Danger

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> No guys, you are indeed painfully stupid. Joey, I have no doubt you know know to mop floors when *you're* government hand outs run low at the end of the month. Ty-rone, probably not, but I'm sure pimping and selling at the corner helps out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe before you come on an American board, you should learn English.
> 
> Your - Possessive Second person.
> 
> You're - Contraction for "you are".
> 
> thanks for playing.
Click to expand...




*YOU'RE *talking to a Meathead (probably a meth-head)...dead from the neck up.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actrually, I have the truth about the welfare queen as well......that name came from the Chicago Tribune who called the woman in an article on people who cheat welfare a "Welfare Queen," and she wasn't shy about it either........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Reagan carried on like that was a common thing and exaggerated the exploits of one grifter.
> 
> That's why it was racist.
> 
> It would be like if Obama said, "All White Christians are Dylan Roof".
Click to expand...


what do you mean "carried on"?

i recall him saying it once. do you have a link demonstrating that it was something he said over and over again?


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Ronald Reagan + Philadelphia Mississippi* =* Dog whistle to the racists




libs. reagan gave a speech were miles away and long ago something racist happened.

that is the lib idea of "proof" that reagan was racist.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> 1. "that was enough"? what? mentioning welfare queen once is enough to justify your claim of the southern strategy?
> 
> that's nonsense.
> 
> and blacks being angry is not proof. you do understand that, right?



When people are angry, they usually have a good reason. 



Correll said:


> 2. you didn't really address my point about the attack ad hold dukakis responsible for the results of his policy. showing that blacks didn't vote for bush just shows that the race card works for dems, not the the ad was not legitimate.
> 
> that's logical fallacy of appeal to ad populum.



It wasn't Dukakis' policy.  He just inherited it from the previous guy, who was a Republican. 

And putting the scary black man on TV was racist.  Sorry, man.  

You've been playing this game for 50 years now, man up and own it.  Just because it isn't working for you anymore, is no reason to whine about it.  

Or you can man up, admit what you did was wrong, and go in a different direction.  But that would mean telling working class whites that they are in the same boat as working class minorities. Not a good thing when you are the party of the rich. 



Correll said:


> 3. a list of political ads that a lib considers racist is not an answer. aa does led to white not getting jobs they deserve as shown by the new haven firefighter case. in which all the lib appointees voted in favor of blatant anti-white discrimination.



So you weren't playing on racism, but if you were, it was totally justified...  Um, right. 

Affirmative Action exists because White Males are still making most of the hiring decisions.  And left to their druthers, they'd hire people just like themselves.


----------



## Correll

jillian said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't realize that nixon pushed the civil rights act and that the Republicans supported the civil rights acts and desegregated the schools...the lie of the parties switching positions on race is just that .....a lie.....the democrats changed tactics....instead of trying to keep blacks from voting through poll taxes, literacy tests, lynchings and other violence, they realized that blacks would actually get the vote...and so moved to ensure they voted for their former slave masters....they bought their votes with government hand outs.....lbj initiated the Great Society to achieve that outcome.........
> 
> The democrat party is composed of all the racists in the  country from la raza, the nation of islam to bill clinton, the violent rapist and his wife , to obama and his wife who attended a racist church for 20 years.........
> 
> the democrats are the racist party, and people need to realize that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nixon pushed the civil rights act? you mean the one that was passed by Johnson?
> 
> lol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No dipshit the ones before that one....
> Richard Nixon - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> In the spring of 1957, Nixon undertook another major foreign trip, this time to Africa. On his return, he helped shepherd the Civil Rights Act of 1957 through Congress. The bill was weakened in the Senate, and civil rights leaders were divided over whether Eisenhower should sign it.
> 
> Nixon was fighting for black civil rights long before the democrats changed tactics..
> 
> In addition to desegregating public schools, Nixon implemented the Philadelphia Plan in 1970—the first significant federal affirmative action program.[183] He also endorsed the Equal Rights Amendment after it passed both houses of Congress in 1972 and went to the states for ratification.[184] Nixon had campaigned as an ERA supporter in 1968, though feminists criticized him for doing little to help the ERA or their cause after his election. Nevertheless, he appointed more women to administration positions than Lyndon Johnson had.[185]
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor useless, slug you still can't help calling people smarter than you names.
> 
> I keep telling you an education might assist you. But perhaps you're too stupid to cure your ignorance with knowledge.
> 
> Mostly you're boring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 2a has shown that nixon was pro-civil rights, and not the myth you libs like to push.
> 
> would you like to actually address the real history?
> 
> or continue to spew nonsense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nixon was probably the most liberal president we've had in my lifetime.
> 
> he couldn't get past the GOP clown car now on a bet
> 
> but please, keep living in the past. your party is full on wackjob now.
Click to expand...


you libs have been going on and on about slavery, the civil war, jim crow, and you accuse me of living in the past?

lol!!

which was it?

was nixon liberal, or was he the inventor of the supposed "southern strategy"?


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2a has shown that nixon was pro-civil rights, and not the myth you libs like to push.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wasn't.  Nixon was probably as close as this country ever got to a dictator.
> 
> Richard Nixon Was Even More Racist Than You Thought
> 
> Nixon on black people:
> 
> "Bill Rogers has got — to his credit it's a decent feeling — but somewhat sort of a blind spot on the black thing because he's been in New York," Nixon said. "He says well, ‘They are coming along, and that after all they are going to strengthen our country in the end because they are strong physically and some of them are smart.' So forth and so on.
> 
> "My own view is I think he's right if you're talking in terms of 500 years," he said. "I think it's wrong if you're talking in terms of 50 years. What has to happen is they have be, frankly, inbred. And, you just, that's the only thing that's going to do it, Rose."
Click to expand...



and right away the lib tries to move the discussion away from policies.

johnson flat out called them "*******".

does that outweigh his signing of the civl rights act 64?

was johnson pro-civil rights or anti-civil rights?

or is it somehow different when talking about a dem?


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "that was enough"? what? mentioning welfare queen once is enough to justify your claim of the southern strategy?
> 
> that's nonsense.
> 
> and blacks being angry is not proof. you do understand that, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people are angry, they usually have a good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. you didn't really address my point about the attack ad hold dukakis responsible for the results of his policy. showing that blacks didn't vote for bush just shows that the race card works for dems, not the the ad was not legitimate.
> 
> that's logical fallacy of appeal to ad populum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't Dukakis' policy.  He just inherited it from the previous guy, who was a Republican.
> 
> And putting the scary black man on TV was racist.  Sorry, man.
> 
> You've been playing this game for 50 years now, man up and own it.  Just because it isn't working for you anymore, is no reason to whine about it.
> 
> Or you can man up, admit what you did was wrong, and go in a different direction.  But that would mean telling working class whites that they are in the same boat as working class minorities. Not a good thing when you are the party of the rich.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. a list of political ads that a lib considers racist is not an answer. aa does led to white not getting jobs they deserve as shown by the new haven firefighter case. in which all the lib appointees voted in favor of blatant anti-white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you weren't playing on racism, but if you were, it was totally justified...  Um, right.
> 
> Affirmative Action exists because White Males are still making most of the hiring decisions.  And left to their druthers, they'd hire people just like themselves.
Click to expand...



1. so, anger is proof, in your opinion? that is your position? really? LOL!! 

so to sum up, reagan mentioning welfare queen once or twice is proof of the supposed southern strategy and the fact that blacks were angry is further proof, if any was needed.

That you can actually stand by that is incredible to me.

let me try this.

to support the claim of the supposedly southern strategy, you need to show that the racists were pandered to, and that it led to the south flipping.

with proof as weak as yours, you have failed.

2a has posted links demonstrating that the flipping started in the areas of the south with higher incomes, educations and northern immigrants, not in the rural deep south, as would be expected if it were the racist that flipped the south.

you have your proof of black anger. because "generally" when people are angry they have a reason. "generally".


2.  dukakis vetoed a bill that would have prevented s1st degree murderers from being released. this has already be explained to you. cease the willful ignorance please.

it amused me that to you libs, the fact that the murderous rapist was black is the offense, not that a couple was raped and assaulted for hours.

murderous rapists are scary.

3. bullshit. question: you do support hiring or promoting less qualified blacks over more qualified whites in order to make up for past injustices, right?


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize that Ty-rone and Joey have neither the knowledge nor IQ of a house plant between them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet we keep mopping the floor with you, EuroTroll.
Click to expand...



if you really believe that anger is proof.

then you might think that.


----------



## Meathead

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> No guys, you are indeed painfully stupid. Joey, I have no doubt you know know to mop floors when *you're* government hand outs run low at the end of the month. Ty-rone, probably not, but I'm sure pimping and selling at the corner helps out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe before you come on an American board, you should learn English.
> 
> Your - Possessive Second person.
> 
> You're - Contraction for "you are".
> 
> thanks for playing.
Click to expand...

I speak three languages Joey, and each one of them better than your English. Hell, I've never been to Spokane or Tacoma, but I can find them on a map.

Hold on to your mop Joey and never be ashamed to work for a living, no matter how menial the job.


----------



## 2aguy

TyroneSlothrop said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes....and the fact that the middle class grew and grew while he was President...yeah....you are one smart guy......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GOP = Total Corruption of Decency*
Click to expand...



Wow....which liberal/demcorat group made up that chart.....care to link........here are some real figures....

Reagan years helped poor middle classArthur Milholland s... - tribunedigital-baltimoresun

Income data from the U.S. Census Bureau and income tax data from the IRS reveal that, yes, the rich did get richer under Reagan, but so did the poor and the middle class.

Data from two periods, 1974-1981, mostly Carter years, and 1981-1988, the Reagan years, indicate the richest 5 percent of taxpayers' income's grew 38.6 percent under Reagan while the incomes for the lowest 50 percent grew 17.9 percent.* The middle class, or the taxpayers in the middle 50-95 percent, saw their incomes rise 21.4 percent.* While it is true that the rich got richer, so did the poor.

*Also, the income tax of the richest 5 percent of taxpayers increased by 65 percent,* to where they pay 45.6 percent of all income taxes. *The income tax burden for the bottom 50 percent of taxpayers fell from 7.4 percent to 5.7 percent. *Most revealing, between 1974 and 1981, income taxes for the poorest Americans increased by 24.2 percent. In the Reagan years, this group's burden fell 12.8 percent! The middle class saw its income tax burden fall from 57.2 percent under Carter to 48.7 percent under Reagan.

And then there is the effect of democrats wrecking the economy the Republicans fixed and grew.....carter destroyed the economy, Reagan had to fix it.....clinton, the violent rapist, wrecke Reagan's economic expansion with his tax increase, and killed off that expansion.....Bush had to deal with clinton's destruction of the economy despite the tech boom and the end of the cold war...and he also had to deal with the fall out of 9/11


----------



## 2aguy

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. "that was enough"? what? mentioning welfare queen once is enough to justify your claim of the southern strategy?
> 
> that's nonsense.
> 
> and blacks being angry is not proof. you do understand that, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When people are angry, they usually have a good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. you didn't really address my point about the attack ad hold dukakis responsible for the results of his policy. showing that blacks didn't vote for bush just shows that the race card works for dems, not the the ad was not legitimate.
> 
> that's logical fallacy of appeal to ad populum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It wasn't Dukakis' policy.  He just inherited it from the previous guy, who was a Republican.
> 
> And putting the scary black man on TV was racist.  Sorry, man.
> 
> You've been playing this game for 50 years now, man up and own it.  Just because it isn't working for you anymore, is no reason to whine about it.
> 
> Or you can man up, admit what you did was wrong, and go in a different direction.  But that would mean telling working class whites that they are in the same boat as working class minorities. Not a good thing when you are the party of the rich.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. a list of political ads that a lib considers racist is not an answer. aa does led to white not getting jobs they deserve as shown by the new haven firefighter case. in which all the lib appointees voted in favor of blatant anti-white discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you weren't playing on racism, but if you were, it was totally justified...  Um, right.
> 
> Affirmative Action exists because White Males are still making most of the hiring decisions.  And left to their druthers, they'd hire people just like themselves.
Click to expand...




> It wasn't Dukakis' policy.  He just inherited it from the previous guy, who was a Republican.




Wrong...I posted about this.....after dukakis was elected the legislature passed a bill to end the program....dukakis vetoed it....it is all on him....


----------



## jillian

Correll said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2a has shown that nixon was pro-civil rights, and not the myth you libs like to push.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wasn't.  Nixon was probably as close as this country ever got to a dictator.
> 
> Richard Nixon Was Even More Racist Than You Thought
> 
> Nixon on black people:
> 
> "Bill Rogers has got — to his credit it's a decent feeling — but somewhat sort of a blind spot on the black thing because he's been in New York," Nixon said. "He says well, ‘They are coming along, and that after all they are going to strengthen our country in the end because they are strong physically and some of them are smart.' So forth and so on.
> 
> "My own view is I think he's right if you're talking in terms of 500 years," he said. "I think it's wrong if you're talking in terms of 50 years. What has to happen is they have be, frankly, inbred. And, you just, that's the only thing that's going to do it, Rose."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and right away the lib tries to move the discussion away from policies.
> 
> johnson flat out called them "*******".
> 
> does that outweigh his signing of the civl rights act 64?
> 
> was johnson pro-civil rights or anti-civil rights?
> 
> or is it somehow different when talking about a dem?
Click to expand...


what johnson and nixon may have said privately (and both said a lot of awful things) what they did PUBLICLY in many instances was very good.

i realize you can't contemplate things at that level... it requires nuance and actual thought.


----------



## Correll

jillian said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2a has shown that nixon was pro-civil rights, and not the myth you libs like to push.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he wasn't.  Nixon was probably as close as this country ever got to a dictator.
> 
> Richard Nixon Was Even More Racist Than You Thought
> 
> Nixon on black people:
> 
> "Bill Rogers has got — to his credit it's a decent feeling — but somewhat sort of a blind spot on the black thing because he's been in New York," Nixon said. "He says well, ‘They are coming along, and that after all they are going to strengthen our country in the end because they are strong physically and some of them are smart.' So forth and so on.
> 
> "My own view is I think he's right if you're talking in terms of 500 years," he said. "I think it's wrong if you're talking in terms of 50 years. What has to happen is they have be, frankly, inbred. And, you just, that's the only thing that's going to do it, Rose."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and right away the lib tries to move the discussion away from policies.
> 
> johnson flat out called them "*******".
> 
> does that outweigh his signing of the civl rights act 64?
> 
> was johnson pro-civil rights or anti-civil rights?
> 
> or is it somehow different when talking about a dem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what johnson and nixon may have said privately (and both said a lot of awful things) what they did PUBLICLY in many instances was very good.
> 
> i realize you can't contemplate things at that level... it requires nuance and actual thought.
Click to expand...



actually, that was the exact point i was trying to make to joe.

this disproves the myth of the supposed "Southern strategy".


nixon did not pander to the racists of the south. his goal was to hurry on desegregation so that the issue would be largely resolved by the time of the next election.


hardly pandering to racists.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Correll said:


> libs. reagan gave a speech were miles away and long ago something racist happened.


The speech was at the site of two murders 16 years earlier carried out by  the whites that Reagasn was dog whistling to....his staff referred to MLK as Martin Lucifer Coon....


----------



## Correll

TyroneSlothrop said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> libs. reagan gave a speech were miles away and long ago something racist happened.
> 
> 
> 
> The speech was at the site of two murders 16 years earlier carried out by  the whites that Reagasn was dog whistling to....his staff referred to MLK as Martin Lucifer Coon....
Click to expand...



the murder site was miles away. stop lying.

did you know that obama lives in a house that used to be used by slavers?

it's true. he is obviously endorsing slavery.

must be his white half.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> and right away the lib tries to move the discussion away from policies.
> 
> johnson flat out called them "*******".
> 
> does that outweigh his signing of the civl rights act 64?
> 
> was johnson pro-civil rights or anti-civil rights?
> 
> or is it somehow different when talking about a dem?



Dems actually accomplished something.  Nixon, not so much.  Nixon went along with desegregation after the courts gave him no choice, but he pandered to the white Bubba vote at every opportunity.


----------



## EverCurious

JoeB131 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> One grifter...right now the corruption in the welfare, medicaid, social security is legendary......it was bad then and it is worse now.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it really isn't.
> 
> Just How Wrong Is Conventional Wisdom About Government Fraud - The Atlantic
> 
> It’s not easy to get agreement on actual fraud levels in government programs. Unsurprisingly, liberals say they’re low, while conservatives insist they’re astronomically high. In truth, it varies from program to program. One government report says fraud accounts for less than 2 percent of unemployment insurance payments. It’s seemingly impossible to find statistics on “welfare” (i.e., TANF) fraud, but the best guess is that it’s about the same.
> 
> A similar story emerges with everyone’s favorite punching bag, food stamps (or, as they’re known today, SNAP). Earlier this year, Senator John Thune of South Dakota and Rep. Marlin Stutzman of Indiana, both Republicans, introduced legislation to save $30 billion over 10 years from SNAP, purportedly by “eliminating loopholes, waste, fraud, and abuse.” Once you dig into their fact sheet, however, none of the savings actually come from fraud, but rather from cutting funding and tightening benefits. That’s probably because fraud levels in SNAP appear to be as low as with the other “pure welfare” programs we just touched on: “Payment error” rates -- money sent in incorrect amounts and/or to the wrong people -- have declined from near 10 percent a decade ago to 3 to 4 percent today, most of it due, again, to government error, not active fraud.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, you have big major corporations getting all sorts of tax breaks  and you are ooooh, soooo fine with that.
> 
> Mitt Romney claimed a $77,000 tax deduction on his dancing horse, Rafalca, which is more than Most American household make.
Click to expand...


The actual tax deduction the Romney's received for the half a million dollar valued Olympic quality dancer was like $50, JS

Tax Analysts -- Is the Tax Law Subsidizing Ann Romney s Horse 

"Ann Romney incurred $77,731 of expenses related to Rob Rom in 2012. The Romneys did not deduct $77,731 of horse-related expenses. The passive loss rules don't let them do that. They deducted $49, the proportionate amount covered by passive income.

The publicity given the matter so far makes it appear that the LLC owns only one horse. We don't know how large Ann Romney's equity interest is, but the partnership agreement requires her to pay for two-thirds of Rafalca's expenses.

That would imply that Rafalca costs nearly $10,000 per month for upkeep, training, and flying around the world to shows. Sounds like a lot, but it is within the usual range of expenses for such a horse. Rafalca went to London on a chartered jet.

One website estimated a partial breakdown for the $77,731 figure: housing ($29,000 -- the price the Ebelings charge customers), food ($1,200 -- might be low), clothing ($10,000), medical care ($2,000 -- also might be low), and transport to shows ($15,000). (See http://current.com/groups/news-blog/93813208_raising-romneys-horse-vs-an-american-family-which-costs-more.htm.)

Clothing? Rafalca has T-shirts and hats that are sold to her fans, with some proceeds being given to the PATH International therapeutic riding program. Publicity has given the horse a following, but $10,000 would buy a lot of T-shirts. Clothing might include the farrier.

Enacted as an important part of the Tax Reform Act of 1986, section 469 walls off passive activities from the investor's other income, including investment income. Intended to combat tax sheltering of ordinary earned income, the passive activity loss rules are a true schedular system, modeled on the British rules for investment income.
Passive losses are a net number. The taxpayer's passive income and losses from all passive activities are lumped together on Form 8582, then losses are allowed proportionally to offset passive income.

The Romneys were only permitted to deduct $49 of the $77,731 expense attributed to Rafalca. The math required is a function of the statutory term "passive activity loss," which is a net number. Section 469(j)(4) empowers the Treasury to require allocation of the passive activity loss across all the taxpayer's passive activities on a pro rata basis.
First, the $77,731 must be divided by the Romneys' total losses of $2,276,385. That produces the passive loss ratio of 0.034.

Second, the passive loss ratio of 0.034 is multiplied by the unallowed losses on the front of Form 8582. For the Romneys, this amount is $2,274,956, consisting of passive income of $2,170 netted against current losses of $1,102,776, and carryover losses of $1,174,350. When $2,274,956 is multiplied by 0.034, the result is $77,682.
Third, $77,682 is subtracted from $77,731. The difference is $49. That amount is what the Romneys are permitted to deduct. So the taxpayers bought Rafalca a bag of oats or some morning vitamins.

Passive losses, however, may be carried forward and used to offset gain on the sale of the entire investment to an unrelated person in a taxable transaction (section 469(g)(1)(A)). So if Ann Romney sells her LLC equity interest to an outsider, or Rafalca is sold and the LLC liquidated, the Romneys can use the remaining $77,682 loss.
For the passive loss rules to apply to limit the use of the Romneys' losses, the costs of the care and feeding of Rafalca have to be section 162 business expenses in the first place, not section 183 hobby losses."


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> and right away the lib tries to move the discussion away from policies.
> 
> johnson flat out called them "*******".
> 
> does that outweigh his signing of the civl rights act 64?
> 
> was johnson pro-civil rights or anti-civil rights?
> 
> or is it somehow different when talking about a dem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dems actually accomplished something.  Nixon, not so much.  Nixon went along with desegregation after the courts gave him no choice, but he pandered to the white Bubba vote at every opportunity.
Click to expand...




which is it?

did he not "accomplish something" or did he "accomplish something" because the courts forced him too?

you don't pander to racists by desegregating the schools their kids go to.

your continued use of regional bigoted slurs is noted.


----------



## JoeB131

EverCurious said:


> That would imply that Rafalca costs nearly $10,000 per month for upkeep, training, and flying around the world to shows. Sounds like a lot, but it is within the usual range of expenses for such a horse. Rafalca went to London on a chartered jet.



That's nice.  I'm sure Joe Soptics Wife would have liked to have his wife flown a chartered jet to get cancer treatment. 

Shit, I bet they'd have like to have just had Joe's good job with his good insurance, before that Mormon Cocksucker looted his company to make a quick buck.  

The Romney's are the kind of rich people that make me pine for the guillotine!


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> which is it?
> 
> did he not "accomplish something" or did he "accomplish something" because the courts forced him too?
> 
> you don't pander to racists by desegregating the schools their kids go to.
> 
> your continued use of regional bigoted slurs is noted.



Guy, I honestly wish we could lose the bubba redneck southern paft of the country.  

But what they really need is a serious Re-eduation program down there.


----------



## EverCurious

JoeB131 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would imply that Rafalca costs nearly $10,000 per month for upkeep, training, and flying around the world to shows. Sounds like a lot, but it is within the usual range of expenses for such a horse. Rafalca went to London on a chartered jet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice.  I'm sure Joe Soptics Wife would have liked to have his wife flown a chartered jet to get cancer treatment.
> 
> Shit, I bet they'd have like to have just had Joe's good job with his good insurance, before that Mormon Cocksucker looted his company to make a quick buck.
> 
> The Romney's are the kind of rich people that make me pine for the guillotine!
Click to expand...


Are you wanting all business tax deductions removed, income potential for all American's capped, and rules as to what kinds of business someone can engage in then?


----------



## JoeB131

EverCurious said:


> Are you wanting all business tax deductions removed, income potential for all American's capped, and rules as to what kinds of business someone can engage in then?



I think there's a difference between a sensible business deduction and some Mormon asshole getting a tax break for a fucking Dancing Horse.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is it?
> 
> did he not "accomplish something" or did he "accomplish something" because the courts forced him too?
> 
> you don't pander to racists by desegregating the schools their kids go to.
> 
> your continued use of regional bigoted slurs is noted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy, I honestly wish we could lose the bubba redneck southern paft of the country.
> 
> But what they really need is a serious Re-eduation program down there.
Click to expand...



you didn't answer my question.

your previous post contradicted itself.

you claimed that nixon didn't "accomplish something" and that he only did what i say he "Accomplished" because the courts made him.

this is central to the lib myth of the southern strategy.

if nixon made serious civil rights advances, that means he was not pandering to the racists in the south.


which is, btw, the reality of the situation.


and, might i note, that your constant demonstration of regional bigotry really puts your deep concern for racial bigotry in a fine light.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> your previous post contradicted itself.
> 
> you claimed that nixon didn't "accomplish something" and that he only did what i say he "Accomplished" because the courts made him.



Uh, no, he really didn't. He just implemented the decisions courts made before he got there, because he really didn't have a choice in the matter, and the Public wasn't really resisting, anyway.  He did manage to play on racial fears to get elected in 1968 and 1972, though.  



Correll said:


> if nixon made serious civil rights advances, that means he was not pandering to the racists in the south.



Uh, no, not if he was pandering while making it sound like, "Hey, it's not me, guys, it's the courts."  
Which is pretty much what he did. 

I'm guessing you aren't old enough to realize what a big deal forced busing was back in the day. 



Correll said:


> and, might i note, that your constant demonstration of regional bigotry really puts your deep concern for racial bigotry in a fine light.



Guys, i'm just pointing out the obvious.  We deduct 20 IQ Point's when we hear a Southern Accent.  Just like we award 20 IQ Points when we hear a Received Pronunciation British Accent.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> your previous post contradicted itself.
> 
> you claimed that nixon didn't "accomplish something" and that he only did what i say he "Accomplished" because the courts made him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, no, he really didn't. He just implemented the decisions courts made before he got there, because he really didn't have a choice in the matter, and the Public wasn't really resisting, anyway.  He did manage to play on racial fears to get elected in 1968 and 1972, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> if nixon made serious civil rights advances, that means he was not pandering to the racists in the south.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, no, not if he was pandering while making it sound like, "Hey, it's not me, guys, it's the courts."
> Which is pretty much what he did.
> 
> I'm guessing you aren't old enough to realize what a big deal forced busing was back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> and, might i note, that your constant demonstration of regional bigotry really puts your deep concern for racial bigotry in a fine light.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guys, i'm just pointing out the obvious.  We deduct 20 IQ Point's when we hear a Southern Accent.  Just like we award 20 IQ Points when we hear a Received Pronunciation British Accent.
Click to expand...



1. there is implementing, and then there is implementing aggressively. nixon did the latter. 

2. so, now the bar has been moved again. you admit that he desegregated a lot, but claim he did it while complaining about it, and that was what led to a dramatic reversal of the political geography of this nation?

wow. just wow. that is ridiculous. to switch hard core partisans takes action and policies. not a little glad handling. 


3.  i'm not sure who your "we" is there, but i generally don't make prejudgements about people's intelligence based on an accent. you are a blatant bigot.


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> 1. there is implementing, and then there is implementing aggressively. nixon did the latter.



really.  Country still looks pretty segregated to me 40 years later.  



Correll said:


> 2. so, now the bar has been moved again. you admit that he desegregated a lot, but claim he did it while complaining about it, and that was what led to a dramatic reversal of the political geography of this nation?
> 
> wow. just wow. that is ridiculous. to switch hard core partisans takes action and policies. not a little glad handling.



Nixon went out and shot the hippies.  I think he did a pretty good job pandering to the Bubba Rednecks.  



Correll said:


> 3. i'm not sure who your "we" is there, but i generally don't make prejudgements about people's intelligence based on an accent. you are a blatant bigot.



Well, that's because you are an ignorant Bubba Redneck. Sorry no one has told you this, Cleetus.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. there is implementing, and then there is implementing aggressively. nixon did the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really.  Country still looks pretty segregated to me 40 years later.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. so, now the bar has been moved again. you admit that he desegregated a lot, but claim he did it while complaining about it, and that was what led to a dramatic reversal of the political geography of this nation?
> 
> wow. just wow. that is ridiculous. to switch hard core partisans takes action and policies. not a little glad handling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nixon went out and shot the hippies.  I think he did a pretty good job pandering to the Bubba Rednecks.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. i'm not sure who your "we" is there, but i generally don't make prejudgements about people's intelligence based on an accent. you are a blatant bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, that's because you are an ignorant Bubba Redneck. Sorry no one has told you this, Cleetus.
Click to expand...



1. what? are you holding nixon responsible for events after he left office? that's silly.

2. err what? this came out of nowhere. expand and support this new angle of attack, or perhaps, just give up and admit that nixon was pro-civil rights and that the myth of the southern strategy is just that, a myth.

3. mm, nope. my parents never told taught me to hate people who are from different places or different than me. (my dad, a wwii vet did tell me to not trust japs, but other than that, no)

you are the bigot here. that's who your "We" is, bigots.


----------



## EverCurious

JoeB131 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you wanting all business tax deductions removed, income potential for all American's capped, and rules as to what kinds of business someone can engage in then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there's a difference between a sensible business deduction and some Mormon asshole getting a tax break for a fucking Dancing Horse.
Click to expand...


So you think that the costs of an Olympic dressage horse should not be considered a business?  Okay, then they should be allowed to sell the /very expensive/ foals, and studding rights of such a prized animal tax free, it would fall under the same /tax law/ as things like garage sales.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

* (Admiration for Zimmerman would be something Hannity has in common with Charleston terrorist Dylann Roof.)*


----------



## Katzndogz

Zimmerman was innocent.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Tipsycatlover said:


> Zimmerman was innocent.


He killed an unarmed teenager....he did that ...and since then he has been "showing his ass"....


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> 1. what? are you holding nixon responsible for events after he left office? that's silly.



Point was, Nixon could have told the South to suck it up, or he could have pandered to their racism.  

He choose the latter. 





Correll said:


> 2. err what? this came out of nowhere. expand and support this new angle of attack, or perhaps, just give up and admit that nixon was pro-civil rights and that the myth of the southern strategy is just that, a myth.



Nixon wasn't pro-civil rights.  YOu do get this, right? That he was impeached because he regularly abused his powers.  I mean, you do get this, right. I mean, you aren't an complete inbred southern mouth-breather, right?  



Correll said:


> 3. mm, nope. my parents never told taught me to hate people who are from different places or different than me. (my dad, a wwii vet did tell me to not trust japs, but other than that, no)
> 
> you are the bigot here. that's who your "We" is, bigots.



I don't worry about what parents teach.  What I've found about people in the south is that they are ignorant, stupid and mean, and unfortunately, we have to share a country with them. 

But it doesn't mean we have to pretend to respect them.  

Finally putting the Confederate Flag in the dustbin of history is a good first step.


----------



## JoeB131

EverCurious said:


> So you think that the costs of an Olympic dressage horse should not be considered a business? Okay, then they should be allowed to sell the /very expensive/ foals, and studding rights of such a prized animal tax free, it would fall under the same /tax law/ as things like garage sales.



I think that teaching a horse to dance if kind of fucking silly.  It's one of those things that makes me fucking hate rich people.  

Now, if we could do a tax deduction for guillotines, i'm all for that. 

We should tax the fuck out of the rich and not let them take deductions for their stupid hobbies.


----------



## EverCurious

JoeB131 said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think that the costs of an Olympic dressage horse should not be considered a business? Okay, then they should be allowed to sell the /very expensive/ foals, and studding rights of such a prized animal tax free, it would fall under the same /tax law/ as things like garage sales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that teaching a horse to dance if kind of fucking silly.  It's one of those things that makes me fucking hate rich people.
> 
> Now, if we could do a tax deduction for guillotines, i'm all for that.
> 
> We should tax the fuck out of the rich and not let them take deductions for their stupid hobbies.
Click to expand...


"Dance" is just a slang term, it's actually Dressage, which is an international horse sport - more akin to horse racing than a hobby.  The Lipizzaner stallions are dressage horses. 

The entire reason it got involved in taxes in the first place is because these folks are making millions, off the sale of foals, colts, and breeding rights.  The government wanted a piece of that.  Originally we /tried/ to say it was a "hobby" but the IRS said fuck you that's not a hobby, it's a "for profit business."  They specifically /forced/ us to become "businesses":

"The IRS presumes that an activity is carried on for profit if it makes a profit during at least three of the last five tax years, including the current year — at least two of the last seven years for activities that consist primarily of breeding, *showing*, training or racing horses." [emphasis added]

Somewhere in the previous 7 years the half a million dollar Olympic dancer had won competitions (duh the horse made it to the Olympics) and could also have contracted future/sold current breeding rights, a foal, or a colt which would count as income.

They have to pay taxes on /all/ the money they make, plus the value of the horse itself - so the asset, the horse, is worth $500,000, and they pay taxes on that, they pay taxes on any money made for the above, they pay taxes on any winnings (from prizes or gambling) that resulted from the horse(s), the latter is set at 25% though I believe the other items I list vary in their tax rates - I paid an accountant and didn't do the books for my horses.  Also paid for stable hands, and self-employment taxes.

It's taxed like a business, why shouldn't it get deductions like a business?


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. what? are you holding nixon responsible for events after he left office? that's silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point was, Nixon could have told the South to suck it up, or he could have pandered to their racism.
> 
> He choose the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. err what? this came out of nowhere. expand and support this new angle of attack, or perhaps, just give up and admit that nixon was pro-civil rights and that the myth of the southern strategy is just that, a myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nixon wasn't pro-civil rights.  YOu do get this, right? That he was impeached because he regularly abused his powers.  I mean, you do get this, right. I mean, you aren't an complete inbred southern mouth-breather, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. mm, nope. my parents never told taught me to hate people who are from different places or different than me. (my dad, a wwii vet did tell me to not trust japs, but other than that, no)
> 
> you are the bigot here. that's who your "We" is, bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't worry about what parents teach.  What I've found about people in the south is that they are ignorant, stupid and mean, and unfortunately, we have to share a country with them.
> 
> But it doesn't mean we have to pretend to respect them.
> 
> Finally putting the Confederate Flag in the dustbin of history is a good first step.
Click to expand...



1. do you want to post some of these statements that are your primary support for the myth of the southern strategy? you know, since you have no racist policies or actions to actually support your theory, lets take a look at this rhetoric that supposedly flipped a third of the nation. 

must be some powerful stuff..

2. got it. you are an unabashed bigot.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. what? are you holding nixon responsible for events after he left office? that's silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point was, Nixon could have told the South to suck it up, or he could have pandered to their racism.
> 
> He choose the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. err what? this came out of nowhere. expand and support this new angle of attack, or perhaps, just give up and admit that nixon was pro-civil rights and that the myth of the southern strategy is just that, a myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nixon wasn't pro-civil rights.  YOu do get this, right? That he was impeached because he regularly abused his powers.  I mean, you do get this, right. I mean, you aren't an complete inbred southern mouth-breather, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. mm, nope. my parents never told taught me to hate people who are from different places or different than me. (my dad, a wwii vet did tell me to not trust japs, but other than that, no)
> 
> you are the bigot here. that's who your "We" is, bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't worry about what parents teach.  What I've found about people in the south is that they are ignorant, stupid and mean, and unfortunately, we have to share a country with them.
> 
> But it doesn't mean we have to pretend to respect them.
> 
> Finally putting the Confederate Flag in the dustbin of history is a good first step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. do you want to post some of these statements that are your primary support for the myth of the southern strategy? you know, since you have no racist policies or actions to actually support your theory, lets take a look at this rhetoric that supposedly flipped a third of the nation.
> 
> must be some powerful stuff..
> 
> 2. got it. you are an unabashed bigot.
Click to expand...



You always seem to get caught talking out of your ass and proving your own ignorance. The GOP even admitted to the southern strategy.

USATODAY.com - GOP We were wrong to play racial politics

"Mehlman's apology to the NAACP at the group's convention in Milwaukee marked the first time a top Republican Party leader has denounced the so-called Southern Strategy employed by Richard Nixon and other Republicans to peel away white voters in what was then the heavily Democratic South. Beginning in the mid-1960s, Republicans encouraged disaffected Southern white voters to vote Republican by blaming pro-civil rights Democrats for racial unrest and other racial problems."


RNC Chair Michael Steele Confesses to Race-Based Southern Strategy Mediaite

“For the last 40-plus years we had a ‘Southern Strategy’ that alienated many minority voters by focusing on the white male vote in the South. Well, guess what happened in 1992, folks, ‘Bubba’ went back home to the Democratic Party and voted for Bill Clinton.”


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. what? are you holding nixon responsible for events after he left office? that's silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point was, Nixon could have told the South to suck it up, or he could have pandered to their racism.
> 
> He choose the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. err what? this came out of nowhere. expand and support this new angle of attack, or perhaps, just give up and admit that nixon was pro-civil rights and that the myth of the southern strategy is just that, a myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nixon wasn't pro-civil rights.  YOu do get this, right? That he was impeached because he regularly abused his powers.  I mean, you do get this, right. I mean, you aren't an complete inbred southern mouth-breather, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. mm, nope. my parents never told taught me to hate people who are from different places or different than me. (my dad, a wwii vet did tell me to not trust japs, but other than that, no)
> 
> you are the bigot here. that's who your "We" is, bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't worry about what parents teach.  What I've found about people in the south is that they are ignorant, stupid and mean, and unfortunately, we have to share a country with them.
> 
> But it doesn't mean we have to pretend to respect them.
> 
> Finally putting the Confederate Flag in the dustbin of history is a good first step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. do you want to post some of these statements that are your primary support for the myth of the southern strategy? you know, since you have no racist policies or actions to actually support your theory, lets take a look at this rhetoric that supposedly flipped a third of the nation.
> 
> must be some powerful stuff..
> 
> 2. got it. you are an unabashed bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You always seem to get caught talking out of your ass and proving your own ignorance. The GOP even admitted to the southern strategy.
> 
> USATODAY.com - GOP We were wrong to play racial politics
> 
> "Mehlman's apology to the NAACP at the group's convention in Milwaukee marked the first time a top Republican Party leader has denounced the so-called Southern Strategy employed by Richard Nixon and other Republicans to peel away white voters in what was then the heavily Democratic South. Beginning in the mid-1960s, Republicans encouraged disaffected Southern white voters to vote Republican by blaming pro-civil rights Democrats for racial unrest and other racial problems."
> 
> 
> RNC Chair Michael Steele Confesses to Race-Based Southern Strategy Mediaite
> 
> “For the last 40-plus years we had a ‘Southern Strategy’ that alienated many minority voters by focusing on the white male vote in the South. Well, guess what happened in 1992, folks, ‘Bubba’ went back home to the Democratic Party and voted for Bill Clinton.”
Click to expand...


so, it should be easy to tell me the policies they used.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. what? are you holding nixon responsible for events after he left office? that's silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point was, Nixon could have told the South to suck it up, or he could have pandered to their racism.
> 
> He choose the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. err what? this came out of nowhere. expand and support this new angle of attack, or perhaps, just give up and admit that nixon was pro-civil rights and that the myth of the southern strategy is just that, a myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nixon wasn't pro-civil rights.  YOu do get this, right? That he was impeached because he regularly abused his powers.  I mean, you do get this, right. I mean, you aren't an complete inbred southern mouth-breather, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. mm, nope. my parents never told taught me to hate people who are from different places or different than me. (my dad, a wwii vet did tell me to not trust japs, but other than that, no)
> 
> you are the bigot here. that's who your "We" is, bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't worry about what parents teach.  What I've found about people in the south is that they are ignorant, stupid and mean, and unfortunately, we have to share a country with them.
> 
> But it doesn't mean we have to pretend to respect them.
> 
> Finally putting the Confederate Flag in the dustbin of history is a good first step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. do you want to post some of these statements that are your primary support for the myth of the southern strategy? you know, since you have no racist policies or actions to actually support your theory, lets take a look at this rhetoric that supposedly flipped a third of the nation.
> 
> must be some powerful stuff..
> 
> 2. got it. you are an unabashed bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You always seem to get caught talking out of your ass and proving your own ignorance. The GOP even admitted to the southern strategy.
> 
> USATODAY.com - GOP We were wrong to play racial politics
> 
> "Mehlman's apology to the NAACP at the group's convention in Milwaukee marked the first time a top Republican Party leader has denounced the so-called Southern Strategy employed by Richard Nixon and other Republicans to peel away white voters in what was then the heavily Democratic South. Beginning in the mid-1960s, Republicans encouraged disaffected Southern white voters to vote Republican by blaming pro-civil rights Democrats for racial unrest and other racial problems."
> 
> 
> RNC Chair Michael Steele Confesses to Race-Based Southern Strategy Mediaite
> 
> “For the last 40-plus years we had a ‘Southern Strategy’ that alienated many minority voters by focusing on the white male vote in the South. Well, guess what happened in 1992, folks, ‘Bubba’ went back home to the Democratic Party and voted for Bill Clinton.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so, it should be easy to tell me the policies they used.
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with you being ignorant of what happened?


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> 1. do you want to post some of these statements that are your primary support for the myth of the southern strategy? you know, since you have no racist policies or actions to actually support your theory, lets take a look at this rhetoric that supposedly flipped a third of the nation.



Okay, I need to translate this into Cleetus for you... 

"Dun, der, Cleetus, Nixon dun der shot some hippies and pandered for votes in Jesusland, and dun der GOP was gonna keep them uppity colored in their place....dun, der, y'all, the SOuth Will Rise again."


----------



## Correll

Asclepias said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. what? are you holding nixon responsible for events after he left office? that's silly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Point was, Nixon could have told the South to suck it up, or he could have pandered to their racism.
> 
> He choose the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. err what? this came out of nowhere. expand and support this new angle of attack, or perhaps, just give up and admit that nixon was pro-civil rights and that the myth of the southern strategy is just that, a myth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nixon wasn't pro-civil rights.  YOu do get this, right? That he was impeached because he regularly abused his powers.  I mean, you do get this, right. I mean, you aren't an complete inbred southern mouth-breather, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. mm, nope. my parents never told taught me to hate people who are from different places or different than me. (my dad, a wwii vet did tell me to not trust japs, but other than that, no)
> 
> you are the bigot here. that's who your "We" is, bigots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't worry about what parents teach.  What I've found about people in the south is that they are ignorant, stupid and mean, and unfortunately, we have to share a country with them.
> 
> But it doesn't mean we have to pretend to respect them.
> 
> Finally putting the Confederate Flag in the dustbin of history is a good first step.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. do you want to post some of these statements that are your primary support for the myth of the southern strategy? you know, since you have no racist policies or actions to actually support your theory, lets take a look at this rhetoric that supposedly flipped a third of the nation.
> 
> must be some powerful stuff..
> 
> 2. got it. you are an unabashed bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You always seem to get caught talking out of your ass and proving your own ignorance. The GOP even admitted to the southern strategy.
> 
> USATODAY.com - GOP We were wrong to play racial politics
> 
> "Mehlman's apology to the NAACP at the group's convention in Milwaukee marked the first time a top Republican Party leader has denounced the so-called Southern Strategy employed by Richard Nixon and other Republicans to peel away white voters in what was then the heavily Democratic South. Beginning in the mid-1960s, Republicans encouraged disaffected Southern white voters to vote Republican by blaming pro-civil rights Democrats for racial unrest and other racial problems."
> 
> 
> RNC Chair Michael Steele Confesses to Race-Based Southern Strategy Mediaite
> 
> “For the last 40-plus years we had a ‘Southern Strategy’ that alienated many minority voters by focusing on the white male vote in the South. Well, guess what happened in 1992, folks, ‘Bubba’ went back home to the Democratic Party and voted for Bill Clinton.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so, it should be easy to tell me the policies they used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with you being ignorant of what happened?
Click to expand...


as i expected, you are unable to support your myth.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. do you want to post some of these statements that are your primary support for the myth of the southern strategy? you know, since you have no racist policies or actions to actually support your theory, lets take a look at this rhetoric that supposedly flipped a third of the nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I need to translate this into Cleetus for you...
> 
> "Dun, der, Cleetus, Nixon dun der shot some hippies and pandered for votes in Jesusland, and dun der GOP was gonna keep them uppity colored in their place....dun, der, y'all, the SOuth Will Rise again."
Click to expand...



i accept that you are a regional bigot. we can add anti-christian if you want.

but you being a bigot is irrelevant to you supporting your myth.

you seem to have given up your pretense that nixon had racist policies, and have fallen back on the standard "code words" and "dog whistle" nonsense as is normal for libs who try to defend the myth.

so...

lets see some quotes of the racist rhetoric that he used to sway an entire region of the us to switch political sides.


it is a reasonable request. back up your claim.

if you can.


----------



## starviego

Austin Rich or David Corrie?

'*Austin Rich*' was the name of that photographer who was mistakenly briefly arrested by the cops on the scene as he was allegedly wearing what the suspect was supposed to be wearing.

Man taken into custody during Charleston shooting investigation - KMOV.com
According to Rich, he stopped at a gas station, and when he left the station, a police officer outside took him into custody because he resembled the description of the suspect sought.

pic of Rich






However, the very first reports from the local newspaper, The Post and Courier, identified him as one '*David Corrie, 21*'.

Nine shot multiple fatalities reported in downtown church shooting - Post and Courier
“A white male was briefly detained at the Shell gas station at Meeting and Calhoun streets. *Two loud pops were heard* and a crowd of people rushed to the front of the gas station where they had the male on the ground and were handcuffing him. The white male *had on a backpack and was carrying a camera and recording device* fell on the ground near where he was detained. *David Corrie, 21*, of Ladson, said he was walking out of the store and the officers forced him to get down. He said the officers told him they were just doing their jobs, and he fit the description.” 

He also apparently fit the age of Dylan Roof, who, it turned out, was also 21.  Remember the police initially seemed to have age of the suspect even before they knew his name.  Now try to find the age of Austin Rich, the other photographer.  It's reported nowhere.

Anderson Cooper 360° did a show called ‘Charleston Church Shooting,’ broadcast soon after the shooting.

Incredibly, a “David Corrie” is listed on the credits:
 Anderson Cooper 360 Charleston Church Shooting TV Episode 2015 - IMDb

So what's going on here?  Were there two photographers, arrested at roughly the same time and place?  Was Corrie/Rich using an alias for whatever reason?  

-------------

Two load pops?  Strange how there were reports of gunshots after the massacre was over:


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> i accept that you are a regional bigot. we can add anti-christian if you want.



Yes, I am against backward ass bronze age superstitions.   Not that any of you wingnuts understood what jesus was saying anyway.  



Correll said:


> you seem to have given up your pretense that nixon had racist policies, and have fallen back on the standard "code words" and "dog whistle" nonsense as is normal for libs who try to defend the myth.
> 
> so...
> 
> lets see some quotes of the racist rhetoric that he used to sway an entire region of the us to switch political sides.



The Truth About Republican Racism and the Southern Strategy - Forward Progressives

Doubt me?  Let’s look at a comment from a 1970′s interview in the New York Times with Richard Nixon’s political strategist: *“From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote and they don’t need any more than that…*but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. _*The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans. *_That’s where the votes are. Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats.”

How the GOP became the White Man s Party - Salon.com

Late in the campaign, Nixon opted to publicly tack right on race. He had already reached a backroom deal with South Carolina Senator Strom Thurmond— an arch-segregationist who had led the revolt against the Democratic Party in 1948 when it endorsed a modest civil rights plank, and who switched to become a Republican in 1964 to throw his weight behind Goldwater. Nixon bought Thurmond’s support during the primary season by secretly promising that he would restrict federal enforcement of school desegregation in the South. Now he would make this same promise to the nation. On October 7, Nixon came out against “forced busing,” an increasingly potent euphemism for the system of transporting students across the boundaries of segregated neighborhoods in order to integrate schools. Mary Frances Berry pierces the pretense that the issue was putting one’s child on a bus: “African-American attempts to desegregate schools were confronted by white flight and complaints that the problem was not desegregation, but busing, oftentimes by people who sent their children to school every day on buses, including mediocre white private academies established to avoid integration.” “Busing” offered a Northern analog to states’ rights

Beginning in 1970, Richard Nixon embraced the politics of racial division wholeheartedly. He abandoned the idea of a flat wealth transfer to the poor. Now, Nixon repeatedly emphasized law and order issues. He railed against forced busing in the North. He reversed the federal government’s position on Southern school integration, slowing the process down and making clear that the courts would have no help from his administration. But perhaps nothing symbolized the new Nixon more than his comments in December 1970. Reflecting his initially moderate position on domestic issues, early in his administration Nixon had appointed George Romney—a liberal Republican and, incidentally, Mitt Romney’s father—as his secretary of housing and urban development. In turn, Romney had made integration of the suburbs his special mission, even coming up with a plan to cut off federal funds to communities that refused to allow integrated housing. By late 1970, however, when these jurisdictions howled at the temerity, Nixon took their side, throwing his cabinet officer under the bus. In a public address, Nixon baldly stated: “I can assure you that it is not the policy of this government to use the power of the federal government . . . for forced integration of the suburbs. I believe that forced integration of the suburbs is not in the national interest.”41 That dog whistle blasted like the shriek of an onrushing train.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> i accept that you are a regional bigot. we can add anti-christian if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am against backward ass bronze age superstitions.   Not that any of you wingnuts understood what jesus was saying anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> you seem to have given up your pretense that nixon had racist policies, and have fallen back on the standard "code words" and "dog whistle" nonsense as is normal for libs who try to defend the myth.
> 
> so...
> 
> lets see some quotes of the racist rhetoric that he used to sway an entire region of the us to switch political sides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Truth About Republican Racism and the Southern Strategy - Forward Progressives
> 
> Doubt me?  Let’s look at a comment from a 1970′s interview in the New York Times with Richard Nixon’s political strategist: *“From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote and they don’t need any more than that…*but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. _*The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans. *_That’s where the votes are. Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats.”
> 
> How the GOP became the White Man s Party - Salon.com
> 
> Late in the campaign, Nixon opted to publicly tack right on race. He had already reached a backroom deal with South Carolina Senator Strom Thurmond— an arch-segregationist who had led the revolt against the Democratic Party in 1948 when it endorsed a modest civil rights plank, and who switched to become a Republican in 1964 to throw his weight behind Goldwater. Nixon bought Thurmond’s support during the primary season by secretly promising that he would restrict federal enforcement of school desegregation in the South. Now he would make this same promise to the nation. On October 7, Nixon came out against “forced busing,” an increasingly potent euphemism for the system of transporting students across the boundaries of segregated neighborhoods in order to integrate schools. Mary Frances Berry pierces the pretense that the issue was putting one’s child on a bus: “African-American attempts to desegregate schools were confronted by white flight and complaints that the problem was not desegregation, but busing, oftentimes by people who sent their children to school every day on buses, including mediocre white private academies established to avoid integration.” “Busing” offered a Northern analog to states’ rights
> 
> Beginning in 1970, Richard Nixon embraced the politics of racial division wholeheartedly. He abandoned the idea of a flat wealth transfer to the poor. Now, Nixon repeatedly emphasized law and order issues. He railed against forced busing in the North. He reversed the federal government’s position on Southern school integration, slowing the process down and making clear that the courts would have no help from his administration. But perhaps nothing symbolized the new Nixon more than his comments in December 1970. Reflecting his initially moderate position on domestic issues, early in his administration Nixon had appointed George Romney—a liberal Republican and, incidentally, Mitt Romney’s father—as his secretary of housing and urban development. In turn, Romney had made integration of the suburbs his special mission, even coming up with a plan to cut off federal funds to communities that refused to allow integrated housing. By late 1970, however, when these jurisdictions howled at the temerity, Nixon took their side, throwing his cabinet officer under the bus. In a public address, Nixon baldly stated: “I can assure you that it is not the policy of this government to use the power of the federal government . . . for forced integration of the suburbs. I believe that forced integration of the suburbs is not in the national interest.”41 That dog whistle blasted like the shriek of an onrushing train.
Click to expand...



1. wow. thanks for the additional honesty. right, so you are a bigot who discriminates against southerns AND christians, actually sounds like nearly all religious peoples.

so, why do you pretend to be so offended by racism? same behavior, just a different target.


2. yes. the lee attwater interview. can you show any evidence that any of that ever existed outside of his head? that he ever voiced those views to nixon, for example?

3. a. strom thurmond was one of the old school dems, and he flipped. that's one example. can you show a second?

 b. busing was horrible. some kids spend hours on those buses. but nixon rammed it though. 

 c law and order? crime was high, liberalism was soft on crime, law and order was a valid response.

d. wow. forced integration of the suburbs was a nixon policy at one point? wow. and because that blew up in their face and he backed off that's evidence for you of racism?




so, to sum it up, so far you've got the one interview, years after the fact, one senator that flipped, that nixon bad mouthed his own busing policy and that he had to back off his attempt to forcible integrate suburban neighborhoods.

and you think that is why the south flipped?

dude...


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> 1. wow. thanks for the additional honesty. right, so you are a bigot who discriminates against southerns AND christians, actually sounds like nearly all religious peoples.
> 
> so, why do you pretend to be so offended by racism? same behavior, just a different target.



No, race is somethign you are born with. 

Religion is a daily decision to continue to be superstitious and ignorant.   and letting someone else do your thinking for you.  

I do love how you try to pretend your side didn't appeal to racism for decades now that it's backfiring in your face.


----------



## Correll

JoeB131 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. wow. thanks for the additional honesty. right, so you are a bigot who discriminates against southerns AND christians, actually sounds like nearly all religious peoples.
> 
> so, why do you pretend to be so offended by racism? same behavior, just a different target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, race is somethign you are born with.
> 
> Religion is a daily decision to continue to be superstitious and ignorant.   and letting someone else do your thinking for you.
> 
> I do love how you try to pretend your side didn't appeal to racism for decades now that it's backfiring in your face.
Click to expand...



1. you don't pick where you are born. very few people pick their religion. most are raised in one. seems like a pretty weak rationalization. 

2. your ignorance of the role religion plays in people's lives or communities is noted. 

3. my side appealing to racism? a widely believed myth. one that you seem to have given up finding support for. one interview, one senator and code words, that's what you have. and that changed america? LOL!!


----------



## JoeB131

Correll said:


> 1. you don't pick where you are born. very few people pick their religion. most are raised in one. seems like a pretty weak rationalization.



I was raised Roman Catholic.  But at a certain point, I started asking questions.  

Like... 

"How could a God who drowns every baby in the world be considered good?" 

and

"Why didn't my mom's cancer get better after everyone in the parish prayed for her?"

You know the kind of questions you ask when you actually bother to think about stuff.  

As opposed to religious bumpkins, who just keep taking ladles

of shit from the wealthy because Religion keeps them pacified.  



Correll said:


> 2. your ignorance of the role religion plays in people's lives or communities is noted.



I'm well aware of the role it plays in people's lives. 

Inquisitions
Crusades
Holy Wars
Homophobia
Misogyny
Suppression of science and progress

The sooner we outlaw it, the better.


----------



## Asclepias

Correll said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Point was, Nixon could have told the South to suck it up, or he could have pandered to their racism.
> 
> He choose the latter.
> 
> 
> 
> Nixon wasn't pro-civil rights.  YOu do get this, right? That he was impeached because he regularly abused his powers.  I mean, you do get this, right. I mean, you aren't an complete inbred southern mouth-breather, right?
> 
> I don't worry about what parents teach.  What I've found about people in the south is that they are ignorant, stupid and mean, and unfortunately, we have to share a country with them.
> 
> But it doesn't mean we have to pretend to respect them.
> 
> Finally putting the Confederate Flag in the dustbin of history is a good first step.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. do you want to post some of these statements that are your primary support for the myth of the southern strategy? you know, since you have no racist policies or actions to actually support your theory, lets take a look at this rhetoric that supposedly flipped a third of the nation.
> 
> must be some powerful stuff..
> 
> 2. got it. you are an unabashed bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You always seem to get caught talking out of your ass and proving your own ignorance. The GOP even admitted to the southern strategy.
> 
> USATODAY.com - GOP We were wrong to play racial politics
> 
> "Mehlman's apology to the NAACP at the group's convention in Milwaukee marked the first time a top Republican Party leader has denounced the so-called Southern Strategy employed by Richard Nixon and other Republicans to peel away white voters in what was then the heavily Democratic South. Beginning in the mid-1960s, Republicans encouraged disaffected Southern white voters to vote Republican by blaming pro-civil rights Democrats for racial unrest and other racial problems."
> 
> 
> RNC Chair Michael Steele Confesses to Race-Based Southern Strategy Mediaite
> 
> “For the last 40-plus years we had a ‘Southern Strategy’ that alienated many minority voters by focusing on the white male vote in the South. Well, guess what happened in 1992, folks, ‘Bubba’ went back home to the Democratic Party and voted for Bill Clinton.”
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so, it should be easy to tell me the policies they used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with you being ignorant of what happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as i expected, you are unable to support your myth.
Click to expand...

Cant be a myth if the GOP admitted to the southern strategy. I think you are just embarrassed because you didnt know you were that ignorant of the proof.


----------



## LastProphet

From page 88, Jun 18, 2015


LastProphet said:


> Like in almost ALL psy-ops staged with actors the role playing culprit immediately after steps on stage.
> *Charleston church shooting hoax and arson attack damages Israel miracle church: parallel scripts*
> Hours later the South Carolina governor is already stating that actor playing "Dylann Roof" alias  Macaulay Culkin "is in custody where he'll stay for the rest of his life", a joke about the fact that he's scripted to be "sentenced to death", same as fake Boston bombings and joker Tsarnaev.
> Actor playing culprit in Israel soon to be "caught" and identified as "jewish extremist".
> 
> *Notes*
> An overnight arson attack damaged a revered shrine in northern Israel where Christians believe Jesus performed a miracle, and police briefly detained 16 young Jewish settlers over the incident
> Arson attack damages Israel miracle church - Yahoo News
> 
> *Actor playing "Dylann Roof" is Macaulay Culkin.* ´- Illuminati telling it in plain sight:
> Demonic Macaulay Culkin Is The Latest Bad Twitter Joke After The Charleston Shooting
> 
> *BASICS*
> Netanyahu is a fake jew, a nazi agent part of the agenda "Destruction of Israel"
> Hoaxes of End Times - exposed since 1998 Israel v Hamas fake war becomes a grotesque milestone after Egypt ruled by patriotic government
> 
> Almost all "news" now are psy-ops setting the stage for the BIG BANG
> Big Bang is NOW - from annihilation of pensions and savings to race war
> 
> Why the resurrection of Osama Bin Laden, the scripted culprit for "missing Malaysia Boeing 777", ...
> Illuminati parallel and reversed scripts Missing Malaysia Black box is a remake of 9 11 Shanlksville
> 
> ... was postponed again and again since Easter Sunday 2014:
> Global Genocide Illuminati agenda Mandatory vaccination alias vassassination postponed FIVE times - WHY


To get this illuminati joke, a reminder of Last Prophet's words From June 2015, hours after the Charleston church shooting hoax:

One of the actors playing the role of shooter Dylann Roof is Hollywood's Macaulay Culkin. 
As often, illuminati soon started to use another actor to play Dylan Roof.
Charleston church shooting hoax parallel script to arson attack damages Israel miracle church
Illuminati parallel and reversed scripts: Charleston church shooting hoax arson attack damages Israel miracle church: parallel scripts


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

Hey Evangelicals Jesus is coming quick act as though you love your brethren ..............

In Matthew, near the end of this ministry, Jesus, declares that “the nations” will be judged on how they treat the hungry, thirsty, stranger, naked, sick.." ooooh you all are in trouble with Jesus ...


----------



## JimH52

The GOP added to that:

will be judged on how they treat the hungry, thirsty, stranger, naked, sick.."....only if  they are of your own race and do not present a threat to your standard of living.


----------



## WinterBorn

JimH52 said:


> The GOP added to that:
> 
> will be judged on how they treat the hungry, thirsty, stranger, naked, sick.."....only if  they are of your own race and do not present a threat to your standard of living.



I do not remember that particular detail.  But do you really think that will help?   And do you really think Jesus wants you to only help white people?


----------



## JimH52

WinterBorn said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP added to that:
> 
> will be judged on how they treat the hungry, thirsty, stranger, naked, sick.."....only if  they are of your own race and do not present a threat to your standard of living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not remember that particular detail.  But do you really think that will help?   And do you really think Jesus wants you to only help white people?
Click to expand...


It seems Phrump and the GOP do....


----------



## bucs90

JimH52 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP added to that:
> 
> will be judged on how they treat the hungry, thirsty, stranger, naked, sick.."....only if  they are of your own race and do not present a threat to your standard of living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not remember that particular detail.  But do you really think that will help?   And do you really think Jesus wants you to only help white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems Phrump and the GOP do....
Click to expand...


Hmmmm. 

Whose policies have created more wealthy black people.....the right or left???


----------



## westwall

bucs90 said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP added to that:
> 
> will be judged on how they treat the hungry, thirsty, stranger, naked, sick.."....only if  they are of your own race and do not present a threat to your standard of living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not remember that particular detail.  But do you really think that will help?   And do you really think Jesus wants you to only help white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems Phrump and the GOP do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.
> 
> Whose policies have created more wealthy black people.....the right or left???
Click to expand...












Well.  The black population has seen catastrophic job loss, net worth loss, and increased incarceration rates under obama...sooooo  My guess is it's not the Democrats.


----------



## JimH52

westwall said:


> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP added to that:
> 
> will be judged on how they treat the hungry, thirsty, stranger, naked, sick.."....only if  they are of your own race and do not present a threat to your standard of living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not remember that particular detail.  But do you really think that will help?   And do you really think Jesus wants you to only help white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems Phrump and the GOP do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.
> 
> Whose policies have created more wealthy black people.....the right or left???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA HA!  You are still courting the black vote, are you.  That ship sailed when you made Phrump your standard bearer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.  The black population has seen catastrophic job loss, net worth loss, and increased incarceration rates under obama...sooooo  My guess is it's not the Democrats.
Click to expand...


----------



## westwall

JimH52 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The GOP added to that:
> 
> will be judged on how they treat the hungry, thirsty, stranger, naked, sick.."....only if  they are of your own race and do not present a threat to your standard of living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not remember that particular detail.  But do you really think that will help?   And do you really think Jesus wants you to only help white people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems Phrump and the GOP do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.
> 
> Whose policies have created more wealthy black people.....the right or left???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA HA!  You are still courting the black vote, are you.  That ship sailed when you made Phrump your standard bearer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.  The black population has seen catastrophic job loss, net worth loss, and increased incarceration rates under obama...sooooo  My guess is it's not the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...








I support Sanders, dumb shit.


----------



## westwall

westwall said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not remember that particular detail.  But do you really think that will help?   And do you really think Jesus wants you to only help white people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems Phrump and the GOP do....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.
> 
> Whose policies have created more wealthy black people.....the right or left???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA HA!  You are still courting the black vote, are you.  That ship sailed when you made Phrump your standard bearer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.  The black population has seen catastrophic job loss, net worth loss, and increased incarceration rates under obama...sooooo  My guess is it's not the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support Sanders, dumb shit.
Click to expand...







So, is that the pained laughter you do when you farted in public, or the embarrassed giggle when you realize you screwed the pooch and are trying to back away without losing too much face?  

Just wondering...


----------



## JimH52

westwall said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems Phrump and the GOP do....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.
> 
> Whose policies have created more wealthy black people.....the right or left???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HA HA!  You are still courting the black vote, are you.  That ship sailed when you made Phrump your standard bearer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.  The black population has seen catastrophic job loss, net worth loss, and increased incarceration rates under obama...sooooo  My guess is it's not the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support Sanders, dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, is that the pained laughter you do when you farted in public, or the embarrassed giggle when you realize you screwed the pooch and are trying to back away without losing too much face?
> 
> Just wondering...
Click to expand...


Let me guess.  If Sanders does not get the nomination, you will vote for Phrump?


----------



## westwall

JimH52 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bucs90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.
> 
> Whose policies have created more wealthy black people.....the right or left???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA!  You are still courting the black vote, are you.  That ship sailed when you made Phrump your standard bearer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.  The black population has seen catastrophic job loss, net worth loss, and increased incarceration rates under obama...sooooo  My guess is it's not the Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support Sanders, dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, is that the pained laughter you do when you farted in public, or the embarrassed giggle when you realize you screwed the pooch and are trying to back away without losing too much face?
> 
> Just wondering...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  If Sanders does not get the nomination, you will vote for Phrump?
Click to expand...









No, I will vote Libertarian as hillary is a criminal.  I absolutely will not vote for a criminal.  Nor will I vote for Trump as I feel he has taken advantage of the American taxpayer to make his money.  He is bad, she's much, much worse.


----------



## westwall

westwall said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA!  You are still courting the black vote, are you.  That ship sailed when you made Phrump your standard bearer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.  The black population has seen catastrophic job loss, net worth loss, and increased incarceration rates under obama...sooooo  My guess is it's not the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support Sanders, dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, is that the pained laughter you do when you farted in public, or the embarrassed giggle when you realize you screwed the pooch and are trying to back away without losing too much face?
> 
> Just wondering...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  If Sanders does not get the nomination, you will vote for Phrump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I will vote Libertarian as hillary is a criminal.  I absolutely will not vote for a criminal.  Nor will I vote for Trump as I feel he has taken advantage of the American taxpayer to make his money.  He is bad, she's much, much worse.
Click to expand...










Ahhhhhh, look at poor jmh all embarrassed.


----------



## ChrisL

westwall said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> HA HA!  You are still courting the black vote, are you.  That ship sailed when you made Phrump your standard bearer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.  The black population has seen catastrophic job loss, net worth loss, and increased incarceration rates under obama...sooooo  My guess is it's not the Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I support Sanders, dumb shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, is that the pained laughter you do when you farted in public, or the embarrassed giggle when you realize you screwed the pooch and are trying to back away without losing too much face?
> 
> Just wondering...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me guess.  If Sanders does not get the nomination, you will vote for Phrump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I will vote Libertarian as hillary is a criminal.  I absolutely will not vote for a criminal.  Nor will I vote for Trump as I feel he has taken advantage of the American taxpayer to make his money.  He is bad, she's much, much worse.
Click to expand...


The best and brightest that America has to offer . . . Trump or Hillary.  We are SCREWED.  Lol.


----------

